# Dooney Pals Off-Topic Chat Thread



## MiaBorsa

I thought it might be fun to have a "strictly O/T" thread where we can talk about anything.  Other purse brands, shopping, families, pets, cooking, what we did today... whatever!   

Today I'm doing some vacuuming and making pot roast.  How's that for O/T???


----------



## elbgrl

Reading and waiting for Mr Brown Shorts to show up&#128515;


----------



## MiaBorsa

Uh oh.  First, what are you reading?  Second, what are you waiting on Mr. Brown Shorts for??  Inquiring minds...


----------



## elbgrl

Reading Ken Follet' s Winter of the World - wondeful!

Waiting for Coach Courtenay in sand to make her way here!  I was too lazy to go to the mall the other day so I bought a 100/300 coupon on EBay for $1.50 and ordered her&#128516;


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'll have to get that Follet book; I haven't read any of his stuff in a while.  

And ooooooh, Courtenay in sand!  For some reason I really love the Coach sand color.  I can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## RebeccaJ

elbgrl said:


> Reading and waiting for Mr Brown Shorts to show up&#55357;&#56835;



He'll be there soon he just left here.  They are like Santa Claus right, they wiggle there nose and go from house to house delivering purses to good little girls.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RebeccaJ said:


> He'll be there soon he just left here.  They are like Santa Claus right, they wiggle there nose and go from house to house delivering purses *to good little girls*.



That can't be right.  He left something at my house.


----------



## RebeccaJ

I'm embarrassed to say what I'm doing.  I'm listening to this Jodi Arias trial while I do chores around the house.  uggghhh, I just want her to get to THE part.


----------



## RebeccaJ

MiaBorsa said:


> That can't be right.  He left something at my house.



Okay girls with credit cards?


----------



## MiaBorsa

I quit following trials after the Casey Anthony debacle.  I still can't believe that.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RebeccaJ said:


> Okay girls with credit cards?



Yeah.  That's more like it.


----------



## elbgrl

She's here!  And she's a keeper - perfect in every way!


----------



## MiaBorsa

OMG, she's beautiful!  Don't you just love that color!!?  It reminds me of raw vachetta, but is easier to keep.     Congrats, Rosie.


----------



## elbgrl

Thanks Sarah!  She's bigger than I pictured her, but I'm in love with her!  The color is beautiful and just perfect for spring/summer.  Now she needs a dragonfly do dad ... Hmmm


----------



## MiaBorsa

She definitely does need a doo-dad.


----------



## Paula7

Wow, is that color pretty! Love your new Coach!

Glad to have found my way "over here", after being "over there" for a long time. Seems too quiet now, and not enough pictures of all these beauties. I am "HighL" over there. Will have to take pics of my new cognac Madison Maggie and learn how to post.


----------



## MaryBel

Mr Brown pants (no shorts here...too cold today) already stopped at home. Can't wait to get there and see my coach goodies from the previous to last FOS.


----------



## MrsKC

Hey girls, I am going to be a way from the forum for a few days 
I look forward to catching up with everyone when I get back!! kc


----------



## elbgrl

Hi MaryBel and Paula, didn't Sarah do good making us an OT thread ?    What are you waiting for tonight MaryBel?


----------



## elbgrl

MrsKC said:


> Hey girls, I am going to be a way from the forum for a few days
> I look forward to catching up with everyone when I get back!! kc



Take care - we'll be here!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Paula7 said:


> Wow, is that color pretty! Love your new Coach!
> 
> Glad to have found my way "over here", after being "over there" for a long time. Seems too quiet now, and not enough pictures of all these beauties. I am "HighL" over there. Will have to take pics of my new cognac Madison Maggie and learn how to post.



Hey Paula!!  It's nice to "see" you!   Now get those pics posted up!     (Oh...this is "SarahW".)


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Hey girls, I am going to be a way from the forum for a few days
> I look forward to catching up with everyone when I get back!! kc



See you soon, KC!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Hi MaryBel and Paula, didn't Sarah do good making us an OT thread ?    What are you waiting for tonight MaryBel?



Thanks, Rosie!  I think chat threads are fun.   I can't wait to see what MB got from the FOS.


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> View attachment 2073766
> 
> 
> She really is perfect, nice pic
> Congrats Rosie


----------



## Islandgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> I quit following trials after the Casey Anthony debacle.  *I still can't believe that*.



Me neither....that was just disgusting.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> I thought it might be fun to have a "strictly O/T" thread where we can talk about anything.  Other purse brands, shopping, families, pets, cooking, what we did today... whatever!
> 
> *Today I'm doing some vacuuming and making pot roast.  How's that for O/T???  *


*

*
Yea that's O/T, somehow it's hard to picture  you not shopping.


----------



## hopi

Islandgrl said:


> Me neither....that was just disgusting.


Shameful is a better word , being from Chicago and seeing who gets sent to jail for years for BS makes it worse. But my forum angels , all I every see from you is a surreal pleasant world and i do like to hide for the scary, sad and injustice  stuff in the world  here.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Islandgrl said:


> Me neither....that was just disgusting.



Hey you!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> I thought it might be fun to have a "strictly O/T" thread where we can talk about anything.  Other purse brands, shopping, families, pets, cooking, what we did today... whatever!
> 
> Today I'm doing some vacuuming and making pot roast.  How's that for O/T???



Oooohhh... what a great idea!! thanks for starting this thread Sarah!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

elbgrl said:


> View attachment 2073766
> 
> 
> She's here!  And she's a keeper - perfect in every way!



OMG.... She's GORGEOUS, Rosie!!!  Just Stunning!!! congratulations!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

Paula7 said:


> Wow, is that color pretty! Love your new Coach!
> 
> Glad to have found my way "over here", after being "over there" for a long time. Seems too quiet now, and not enough pictures of all these beauties. I am "HighL" over there. Will have to take pics of my new cognac Madison Maggie and learn how to post.



Welcome!!! Glad you made it over!!! Yaaaaay!!!  and I'm looking forward to seeing pics of Maggie!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MrsKC said:


> Hey girls, I am going to be a way from the forum for a few days
> I look forward to catching up with everyone when I get back!! kc



Have a good time.  We will be here when you get back!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Oooohhh... what a great idea!! thanks for starting this thread Sarah!!!



I know how we all love to gab, JJ!


----------



## hopi

alright this might be a TMI post but my youngest son bought me a nexus 7 for Christmas and I am addicted to boggle and fruit ninja, does any one else have this issue, it appears that many of  you all are into reading books but that would cause me to have to focus for more than 3 minutes


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> alright this might be a TMI post but my youngest son bought me a nexus 7 for Christmas and I am addicted to boggle and fruit ninja, does any one else have this issue, it appears that many of  you all are into reading books but that would cause me to have to focus for more than 3 minutes



Fruit Ninja?


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Fruit Ninja?


It's a free download, put it on that kindle, it could change your world
let me know your high score in about an hour,
you have to facebook to challenge your friends but I don't facebook
otherwise it would be war


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

hopi said:


> It's a free download, put it on that kindle, it could change your world



I play solitare scrabble on my Nook.  Does that count?  I've even learned to how to use more than 3 letter words too!!!!


----------



## fluffy614

.


----------



## fluffy614

RebeccaJ said:


> I'm embarrassed to say what I'm doing.  I'm listening to this Jodi Arias trial while I do chores around the house.  uggghhh, I just want her to get to THE part.



I've been watching the past two weeks but missed most of today.  I caught the last half hour.  I swore after Casey Anthony I was done watching these trials but I 'm hooked again.  What a memory on this girl!!!


----------



## hopi

Cali Bag Lady said:


> I play solitare scrabble on my Nook.  Does that count? * I've even learned to how to use more than 3 letter words too!*!!!




Joy you have to try boggle, the game requires you to slide your finger on the cubes. It really is fun, you have to facebook to challenge your friends in that game also.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I don't do Facebook.  I had to create a fantasy ID so I could get the Coach coupon.  :sunnies    Shhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## hopi




----------



## MiaBorsa

Just call me...   "Laura."   :lolots::lolots:


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Hi MaryBel and Paula, didn't Sarah do good making us an OT thread ?    What are you waiting for tonight MaryBel?



Yes she did! It's a fantastic idea! Thanks Sarah! 

I got the madison tote in crimson patent and 4 fobs, 3 tassels (tourmaline, fuchsia and ultra violet) and one of the multi hangtags (multi-color).

I had contemplated getting the tote when I saw at the outlet but decided to not get it since I thought it was going to be too close to my Lindsay in orchid, but everytime I saw it at the FOS, I was thinking about her, and then the last time I went to the outlet they didn't have it anymore, so when I saw the fobs at the sale, I put them in my cart since I've been stalking the outlets for those with no luck and then I decided to get the tote (get free shipping) and then compare colors at home and decide. 

The colors are pretty close to each other, but I think I will keep it anyway.


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> It's a free download, put it on that kindle, it could change your world
> let me know your high score in about an hour,
> you have to facebook to challenge your friends but I don't facebook
> otherwise it would be war



Oh Hopi, that sounds like a lot of fun. I'll check it out tomorrow. I'm too tired today. Didn't even opened the package from UPS.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Just call me...   "Laura."   :lolots::lolots:



You are such a nut, love your sense of humor


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> You are such a nut, love your sense of humor



Takes one to know one, girly.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Yes she did! It's a fantastic idea! Thanks Sarah!
> 
> I got the madison tote in crimson patent and 4 fobs, 3 tassels (tourmaline, fuchsia and ultra violet) and one of the multi hangtags (multi-color).
> 
> I had contemplated getting the tote when I saw at the outlet but decided to not get it since I thought it was going to be too close to my Lindsay in orchid, but everytime I saw it at the FOS, I was thinking about her, and then the last time I went to the outlet they didn't have it anymore, so when I saw the fobs at the sale, I put them in my cart since I've been stalking the outlets for those with no luck and then I decided to get the tote (get free shipping) and then compare colors at home and decide.
> 
> The colors are pretty close to each other, but I think I will keep it anyway.



No problem.  Maybe this will keep other threads on track.   

I love that Madison tote!  I ordered a City Willis from the FOS but it won't be here till Thursday.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> No problem.  Maybe this will keep other threads on track.
> 
> I love that Madison tote!  I ordered a City Willis from the FOS but it won't be here till Thursday.



Coach lists it's patent as leather but I have read on some posts where people say it's not, what's the deal on Coach patent,
the online sale looks interesting tomorrow but I have such problems with shipping and faulty items, it is just me.


----------



## RebeccaJ

elbgrl said:


> View attachment 2073766
> 
> 
> She's here!  And she's a keeper - perfect in every way!


Gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Coach lists it's patent as leather but I have read on some posts where people say it's not, what's the deal on Coach patent,
> the online sale looks interesting tomorrow but I have such problems with shipping and faulty items, it is just me.



If Coach says it's patent leather, then I'd be inclined to believe that it is.  I only have one patent Coach and it's very nice.

I have not had any problem with stuff from the FOS...yet.     I hope there's nothing I want tomorrow because I don't need any more purses right now!


----------



## gatorgirl07

I am reading the 50 shades books.  Has anyone read them?  I skip most of the really......strange (to me) stuff.  It is a little explicit, but a fairly decent story


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

gatorgirl07 said:


> I am reading the 50 shades books.  Has anyone read them?  I skip most of the really......strange (to me) stuff.  It is a little explicit, but a fairly decent story



I haven't read them but probably will at some point.  I have several friends who read them and were hooked by the story and not the (ahheeemmm) "strange" stuff.  LOL  But those will definately be books I download onto my Nook.  I read alot outside.. I'll go have coffee or lunch and take a book along and read. Those are not books I want people seeing me read in a public place.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> No problem.  Maybe this will keep other threads on track.
> 
> I love that Madison tote!  I ordered a City Willis from the FOS but it won't be here till Thursday.



You ordered a City Willis?  What color?


----------



## gatorgirl07

Cali Bag Lady said:


> I haven't read them but probably will at some point.  I have several friends who read them and were hooked by the story and not the (ahheeemmm) "strange" stuff.  LOL  But those will definately be books I download onto my Nook.  I read alot outside.. I'll go have coffee or lunch and take a book along and read. Those are not books I want people seeing me read in a public place.



I have all but the last book on my Nook. There are some books I wouldn't want people seeing my read in public. Lol


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cali Bag Lady said:


> You ordered a City Willis?  What color?



Well you know it would have to be British tan.


----------



## MiaBorsa

So what is everyone up to today?  It's overcast and yucky in Houston.


----------



## gatorgirl07

I am having lunch with my mom and son and then going home to use the new shark steam mop I got. I am excited. 

It's actually really beautiful and mild here in NC today.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Enjoy your lunch, GG.  I have always wanted to try a steam mop, but I have oak floors and I'm afraid it might mess up the wood.


----------



## MiaBorsa

GRRRRRRR.  I just checked shipping status on the commemorative satchel that I ordered on the 15th...it just got accepted at the post office today.  :censor:   Dooney's shipping is as bad as QVC's.


----------



## RebeccaJ

I am watching this crazy murder trial.  She finally got to the murder part.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Enjoy your lunch, GG.  I have always wanted to try a steam mop, but I have oak floors and I'm afraid it might mess up the wood.



It says on the box that they are safe for wood floors. I have blonde hardwood floors and I am hoping to make them shine


----------



## RebeccaJ

You just have to be sure that the top level poly coating on your wood floors is complete, lest you inject water under the floor.  Is there a been there done that emoticon?


----------



## MiaBorsa

RebeccaJ said:


> I am watching this crazy murder trial.  She finally got to the murder part.



You are just going to FORCE me to turn on the dang TV.


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> It says on the box that they are safe for wood floors. I have blonde hardwood floors and I am hoping to make them shine


Hmmmm.  Let me know how it works on your wood floors.  



RebeccaJ said:


> You just have to be sure that the top level poly coating on your wood floors is complete, lest you inject water under the floor.  Is there a been there done that emoticon?



That's what I'm afraid of.  Water and wood floors do not mix.


----------



## RebeccaJ

That's right mopping is one thing but infusing hot water under pressure is dicey.  My mom used to wax her floors clean.  Then we would all fall down.  

Ths chick is something else.  She can't remember stabbing him but remembers how many connection bars were on her phone, where she bought the water bottle in her car.  The cross examination will be brutal.


----------



## RebeccaJ

On a happier note.  The boys and girl of racing are on the track and I can hear them from my backyard.


----------



## MaryBel

I'm at work (boring!). It's sunny and deceiving here. I look at my window and it looks so nice outside, then you step out and you freeze. Can't wait for summer. I'm tired of wearing socks  I'm so ready for my summer clothes and sandals!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I'm at work (boring!). It's sunny and deceiving here. I look at my window and it looks so nice outside, then you step out and you freeze. Can't wait for summer. I'm tired of wearing socks  I'm so ready for my summer clothes and sandals!



Here's the bright side, MB.  You can let your pedicure go for a while.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RebeccaJ said:


> That's right mopping is one thing but infusing hot water under pressure is dicey.  My mom used to wax her floors clean.  Then we would all fall down.



Did we have the same mother??  Ours was a "no shoes" house...hahaha.  On waxing/buffing day, we could slide down the hallway and right into the bathroom in our socks.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Did we have the same mother??  Ours was a "no shoes" house...hahaha.  On waxing/buffing day, we could slide down the hallway and right into the bathroom in our socks.



We used to do that because my dad used too much. We had a single story house and if we run, we could slide all the way from one end of the house to the other


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Here's the bright side, MB.  You can let your pedicure go for a while.



You know, DH was teasing me about that the other day, since I was putting nail polish on my toe nails. He asked what was the point if I was was wearing socks all the time. I still like to see my toes look pretty when I don't have the socks on, which is most of the time while I'm at home. My feet like to be free


----------



## RebeccaJ

MiaBorsa said:


> Did we have the same mother??  Ours was a "no shoes" house...hahaha.  On waxing/buffing day, we could slide down the hallway and right into the bathroom in our socks.


You know it!  And heaven forbid if the winter Olympics were on.  Move the coffee table here comes Dorothy Hamil!


----------



## elbgrl

So I was bad today - bought Courtenay a dragonfly.  But she looks so pretty I couldn't help it !  

Unfortunately the SA showed me an Isabelle in black and so it begins again ...


----------



## MiaBorsa

RebeccaJ said:


> You know it!  And heaven forbid if the winter Olympics were on.  Move the coffee table here comes Dorothy Hamil!



:lolots:   OMG, I wanted Dorothy's hair.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> View attachment 2075452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I was bad today - bought Courtenay a dragonfly.  But she looks so pretty I couldn't help it !
> 
> Unfortunately the SA showed me an Isabelle in black and so it begins again ...



Love the dragonfly!  I think that's my favorite fob.   And don't get me started on Isabelle!  I have been able to resist her so far.  I keep hoping she'll show up in the FOS.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Love the dragonfly!  I think that's my favorite fob.   And don't get me started on Isabelle!  I have been able to resist her so far.  I keep hoping she'll show up in the FOS.



I absolutely fell in LOVE with Isabelle in black!  I "may" be making a trip back tomorrow.  She was the perfect handle drop without the extra strap, side pocket in front for my cell, smooshy beautiful leather . . . oh my . . . she fit so perfectly at my side.  I guess you can tell I am smitten.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Love the dragonfly!  I think that's my favorite fob.   And don't get me started on Isabelle!  I have been able to resist her so far.  I keep hoping she'll show up in the FOS.



There is a Madison ikat Isabelle in the FOS sale that is going on right now. I think she was $179 if I'm not mistaken.......


----------



## RebeccaJ

elbgrl said:


> View attachment 2075452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I was bad today - bought Courtenay a dragonfly.  But she looks so pretty I couldn't help it !
> 
> Unfortunately the SA showed me an Isabelle in black and so it begins again ...


You have to have an Isabelle.  As wonderful as she is right now after two weeks of carrying her she is even better.  I am not as game about the cloth one in the FOS.


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> There is a Madison ikat Isabelle in the FOS sale that is going on right now. I think she was $179 if I'm not mistaken.......



Yeah, I saw that one.  I'm with Rosie...I want leather.


----------



## elbgrl

Must admit I'm a leather snob - although that ikat bag is very pretty.  Think I'm going to call the outlet nearest to me in the am to see if they have any other Isabelle's.  I'm really stuck on that black though.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Do you want the silver hardware or the brass?


----------



## elbgrl

Silver - if anyone sees one at the outlet please let me know and maybe they will ship?


----------



## RebeccaJ

Did you see the espresso?   I have never seen at the outlet but I might be one of those closed mouths don't get fed folks.


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> View attachment 2075452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I was bad today - bought Courtenay a dragonfly.  But she looks so pretty I couldn't help it !
> 
> Unfortunately the SA showed me an Isabelle in black and so it begins again ...



love that dragonfly rosie  and I want a leather Isabelle also,


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> :lolots:   *OMG, I wanted Dorothy's hair*.


who remembers that stuff,
do you know that she suffers from arthritis now, scary how stuff hits people


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> It's a free download, put it on that kindle, it could change your world
> let me know your high score in about an hour,
> you have to facebook to challenge your friends but I don't facebook
> otherwise it would be war





Cali Bag Lady said:


> I play solitare scrabble on my Nook.  Does that count?  I've even learned to how to use more than 3 letter words too!!!!



I feel like I'm 150 years old!  I'm so far behind on the latest technology.  I don't have a Smart or IPhone, I'm not on facebook, and every time I go to Barnes & Noble I try to sneak pass the person blocking the door with the Nook display.  I still buy books. LOL!



MaryBel said:


> Yes she did! It's a fantastic idea! Thanks Sarah!
> 
> I got the madison tote in crimson patent and 4 fobs, 3 tassels (tourmaline, fuchsia and ultra violet) and one of the multi hangtags (multi-color).
> 
> I had contemplated getting the tote when I saw at the outlet but decided to not get it since I thought it was going to be too close to my Lindsay in orchid, but everytime I saw it at the FOS, I was thinking about her, and then the last time I went to the outlet they didn't have it anymore, so when I saw the fobs at the sale, I put them in my cart since I've been stalking the outlets for those with no luck and then I decided to get the tote (get free shipping) and then compare colors at home and decide.
> 
> The colors are pretty close to each other, but I think I will keep it anyway.



Congrats on you purchases MaryBel! I can't wait to see pics of the tote and fobs! Are you posting them in this thread or another one?  I'm really trying to keep up with the threads, but since I can't access the forum at work I'm limited to before and after work and on the weekends.



gatorgirl07 said:


> I am reading the 50 shades books.  Has anyone read them?  I skip most of the really......strange (to me) stuff.  It is a little explicit, but a fairly decent story



A co-worker is reading the first book now.  I have to remember to ask her if she likes it.  



elbgrl said:


> View attachment 2075452
> 
> 
> So I was bad today - bought Courtenay a dragonfly.  But she looks so pretty I couldn't help it !
> 
> Unfortunately the SA showed me an Isabelle in black and so it begins again ...



I LOVE the dragonfly!  If buying that is bad, I don't want to be good! 
I think Sarah has this one too.  (Joy, I'm putting this one on my shopping wish list!)


We're expecting 3-5 inches of snow tonight, but it's suppose to start around 9pm.  The Snake, "Rat", and I are meeting my BFF for dinner after work.  I should be home before the snow begins.  But I heard the commute tomorrow morning is going to be brutal!

Thanks Sarah for starting this thread!:kiss:

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> who remembers that stuff,
> do you know that she suffers from arthritis now, scary how stuff hits people



Really?  I didn't know that.  What a shame.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I feel like I'm 150 years old!  I'm so far behind on the latest technology.  I don't have a Smart or IPhone, I'm not on facebook, and every time I go to Barnes & Noble I try to sneak pass the person blocking the door with the Nook display.  I still buy books. LOL!
> 
> Congrats on you purchases MaryBel! I can't wait to see pics of the tote and fobs! Are you posting them in this thread or another one?  I'm really trying to keep up with the threads, but since I can't access the forum at work I'm limited to before and after work and on the weekends.
> 
> A co-worker is reading the first book now.  I have to remember to ask her if she likes it.
> 
> I LOVE the dragonfly!  If buying that is bad, I don't want to be good!
> I think Sarah has this one too.  (Joy, I'm putting this one on my shopping wish list!)
> 
> We're expecting 3-5 inches of snow tonight, but it's suppose to start around 9pm.  The Snake, "Rat", and I are meeting my BFF for dinner after work.  I should be home before the snow begins.  But I heard the commute tomorrow morning is going to be brutal!
> 
> Thanks Sarah for starting this thread!:kiss:
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



The Snake and Rat...hahaha.   Have fun tonight!   And yep, I have the dragonfly; it looks equally gorgeous on Dooney bags.  

I hope MB will post her loot on this thread or the "non-Dooney" thread so we can see!!   You have a great day, too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Silver - if anyone sees one at the outlet please let me know and maybe they will ship?


I don't think the black has gone to the outlets.     I think the $100 off $300 is still in effect, though.  



RebeccaJ said:


> Did you see the espresso?   I have never seen at the outlet but I might be one of those closed mouths don't get fed folks.



Espresso?  I don't think I've seen that.  I know there's a mahogany color that is a dark brown.  (And I'm also one of the "don't get fed"...my outlet is too far away.)


----------



## RebeccaJ

I have no idea where I got espresso from, it is mahogany.


----------



## RebeccaJ

I remember now.  It's the Carrie that is espresso.


----------



## hopi

[/QUOTE]

Love the color, beautiful bag, she is on my list,
sun bathing also, Isabelle & Ms Straw are livin' la vida loca


----------



## hopi

(And I'm also one of the "*don't get fed"...my outlet is too far away.)[/QUOTE]*

You think you have it rough, the FO sends me used bags, returns, defects and the last order they charged me and never shipped it.
 It's like standing under a flock of pigeons.


----------



## RebeccaJ

They do not get to stay outside but it is the best lighting.....at least for them.  Dark is good for me.

NASCAR starts now!  Go Girl!


----------



## RebeccaJ

Omg can you imagine if your flock of birds flew over while I was taking one of those photos. Gasp!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

RebeccaJ said:


> I have no idea where I got espresso from, it is mahogany.



Ooooohhhh very nice!! so RICH looking.  Love that one!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RebeccaJ said:


> I have no idea where I got espresso from, it is mahogany.



  Love that!  I didn't go for the Isabelle because I have the mahogany Lindsey.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> Love that!  I didn't go for the Isabelle because I have the mahogany Lindsey.



Oooooh!!!!  Be still my heart!!!!    Love the Lindsey.. and love that color. Classic RICH looking bag!!


----------



## hopi

[/QUOTE]

Beautiful bag, Coach makes the prettiest array of browns.
 Sarah you must be in spectrum heaven.


----------



## elbgrl

Love those Lindsey's and Isabella's ladies - keep em coming!


----------



## MaryBel

So now you two, stop it with mahogany bags before I start obsessing about one! I have too many bags obsessing me right now, I can not hold one more in my head 

Sarah, btw, your pic reminded me of something I wanted to ask you, remeber the terracota Lindsay, well yesterday I was reading something on the coach forum and someone mentioned something about the Lindsays being sent on the FOS being MFF but the pic was a FP, so it got me intrigued and went to look at mine, and sure enough, mine has a F in the style #. Did yours also had an F? I remeber I order mine a couple of sales after yours so I was wondering if maybe the first ones they sold were FP and then the rest MFF. No wonder mine didn't come with a dust bag, none of the MFFs come with one. I still love it but that's tricky of them, especially since it looks like a FP, it even has the carriage logo outside.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Beautiful bag, Coach makes the prettiest array of browns.
> Sarah you must be in spectrum heaven.



You know I am the mayor of brown-town.


----------



## elbgrl

Beautiful Isabella's and Lindsey's ladies - keep em coming!






My new Willis from the FOS - love!  This is a full price bag not MFF!  She's a keeper!

She has the legacy lining, cut out metal hangtag, and no "F" in the creed!  Also she came wrapped beautifully, and with the white satin Coach dustbag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> So now you two, stop it with mahogany bags before I start obsessing about one! I have too many bags obsessing me right now, I can not hold one more in my head
> 
> Sarah, btw, your pic reminded me of something I wanted to ask you, remeber the terracota Lindsay, well yesterday I was reading something on the coach forum and someone mentioned something about the Lindsays being sent on the FOS being MFF but the pic was a FP, so it got me intrigued and went to look at mine, and sure enough, mine has a F in the style #. Did yours also had an F? I remeber I order mine a couple of sales after yours so I was wondering if maybe the first ones they sold were FP and then the rest MFF. No wonder mine didn't come with a dust bag, none of the MFFs come with one. I still love it but that's tricky of them, especially since it looks like a FP, it even has the carriage logo outside.



Hey MB.  My terracotta was also MFF, but it was done so well that I didn't care.  I was worried that the leather would be different but the bag appears identical to my FP Lindseys.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

elbgrl said:


> Beautiful Isabella's and Lindsey's ladies - keep em coming!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2076748
> 
> 
> My new Willis from the FOS - love!  This is a full price bag not MFF!  She's a keeper!



Very pretty!!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Beautiful Isabella's and Lindsey's ladies - keep em coming!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2076748
> 
> 
> My new Willis from the FOS - love!  This is a full price bag not MFF!  She's a keeper!



CUTE!!   I'm expecting the British tan version sometime this afternoon.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RebeccaJ said:


> I remember now.  It's the Carrie that is espresso.



Yeah, Carrie and I believe Caroline and Amelia all come in the exotic mix espresso color.  They are all pretty, but not my style.  (Thank goodness...I can't afford those, haha.)


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MaryBel said:


> So now you two, stop it with mahogany bags before I start obsessing about one! I have too many bags obsessing me right now, I can not hold one more in my head
> 
> Sarah, btw, your pic reminded me of something I wanted to ask you, remeber the terracota Lindsay, well yesterday I was reading something on the coach forum and someone mentioned something about the Lindsays being sent on the FOS being MFF but the pic was a FP, so it got me intrigued and went to look at mine, and sure enough, mine has a F in the style #. Did yours also had an F? I remeber I order mine a couple of sales after yours so I was wondering if maybe the first ones they sold were FP and then the rest MFF. No wonder mine didn't come with a dust bag, none of the MFFs come with one. I still love it but that's tricky of them, especially since it looks like a FP, it even has the carriage logo outside.



I'm going to interject myself into this conversation...   MaryBel, I bought the terracotta Lindsey too, from the FOS (one of the few times I got on) and mine has the F in the style #'s too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> You think you have it rough, the FO sends me used bags, returns, defects and the last order they charged me and never shipped it.
> It's like standing under a flock of pigeons.


Well, that sucks.  What did you order that you didn't receive?  


RebeccaJ said:


> Omg can you imagine if your flock of birds flew over while I was taking one of those photos. Gasp!





Cali Bag Lady said:


> Oooooh!!!!  Be still my heart!!!!    Love the Lindsey.. and love that color. Classic RICH looking bag!!


Thanks, JJ.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey MB.  My terracotta was also MFF,* but it was done so well that I didn't care. * I was worried that the leather would be different but the bag appears identical to my FP Lindseys.



I think that's the reason why it never occurred to me to check the style #, it looked gorgeous like the FP ones, so I just assumed it was. I checked all the other ones and all the ones that were supposed to be deletes are deletes, so I guess this one was too popular or something so they had to make more.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> CUTE!!   I'm expecting the British tan version sometime this afternoon.



Don't forget to show us!


----------



## MaryBel

Cali Bag Lady said:


> I'm going to interject myself into this conversation...   MaryBel, I bought the terracotta Lindsey too, from the FOS (one of the few times I got on) and mine has the F in the style #'s too.



Hey Joy!

Did you noticed that when you got it? Silly me just noticed it yesterday, anyway, it's not like I'm returning it but shows how sometimes I don't pay enough attention :shame:


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Don't forget to show us!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Hey Joy!
> 
> Did you noticed that when you got it? Silly me just noticed it yesterday, anyway, it's not like I'm returning it but shows how sometimes I don't pay enough attention :shame:



MB, it was a HUGE discussion on the Coach board when everyone found out they had "MFF'd" the Lindsey.  At that time, most people decided the quality was there so we decided to keep the bag.  I have to say that if I had bought the bag for FULL PRICE, then found a copy at the outlet I would NOT be happy with Coach.  I really don't know why they are doing this.  Next FOS will include MFF KRISTIN bags.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> MB, it was a HUGE discussion on the Coach board when everyone found out they had "MFF'd" the Lindsey.  At that time, most people decided the quality was there so we decided to keep the bag.  *I have to say that if I had bought the bag for FULL PRICE, then found a copy at the outlet I would NOT be happy with Coach*.  I really don't know why they are doing this.  Next FOS will include MFF KRISTIN bags.



I never saw that discussion since I was still at the old house 

I agree. I wouldn't be happy either. It's one thing to do a different version, kind of like they did with the lace ones (which I didn't like - the MFF ones) and a completely different to just do a copy.

Oh yeah, saw the post about those. Good thing I'm not that into pastel colors so those don't tempt me. Been thinking on going to the outlet this Saturday but I'm not sure. I don't want to get any temptation since I've been extra naughty this year. Those damn legacy duffles! Why did they had to make so many gorgeous colors and then I found them on sale....


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MaryBel said:


> Hey Joy!
> 
> Did you noticed that when you got it? Silly me just noticed it yesterday, anyway, it's not like I'm returning it but shows how sometimes I don't pay enough attention :shame:



No... honestly, it never occured to me to even look until you said something. As long as the quality is there, the leather is the good FP leather, it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


>



VERY pretty!!! Congrats GF!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cali Bag Lady said:


> VERY pretty!!! Congrats GF!!



Thanks, JJ.  This is my "sight-seeing" bag to keep in the moho.     (Any excuse to get a new purse, lol.)


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


>



You see what you do, I saw the pic of this bag online and though 'nah' but now I want one. Congrats, its gorgeous!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, JJ.  This is my "sight-seeing" bag to keep in the moho.     (Any excuse to get a new purse, lol.)



ah huh.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


>



Very pretty Sarah!


----------



## elbgrl

Ok so I'm beyond excited - just ran down to the outlet ( I live only ten minutes away). And guess who was waiting for me?  Isabella!  Not in black but in magenta which I love!

They also had a jade green one and it was hard to leave her behind.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Ok so I'm beyond excited - just ran down to the outlet ( I live only ten minutes away). And guess who was waiting for me?  Isabella!  Not in black but in magenta which I love!
> 
> They also had a jade green one and it was hard to leave her behind.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2076926



Isabelle is gorgeous!!  Congrats!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

elbgrl said:


> Ok so I'm beyond excited - just ran down to the outlet ( I live only ten minutes away). And guess who was waiting for me?  Isabella!  Not in black but in magenta which I love!
> 
> They also had a jade green one and it was hard to leave her behind.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2076926



LOVE that Isabelle!!  I only live 10 minutes from a Coach outlet too.. but I have to stay away!!!    Congrats... I hope you love your new Izzy!!!


----------



## elbgrl

Thanks!  I think she may end up kicking Courtenay to the curb!  JK, I have been in Courtenay for two days, and lovin' her.:


----------



## elbgrl

Cali Bag Lady said:


> LOVE that Isabelle!!  I only live 10 minutes from a Coach outlet too.. but I have to stay away!!!    Congrats... I hope you love your new Izzy!!!



Joy, it is major temptation!  Fortunately the Dooney outlet is about 1-1/2 hrs. away in Destin or I'd be there too!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Ok so I'm beyond excited - just ran down to the outlet ( I live only ten minutes away). And guess who was waiting for me?  Isabella!  Not in black but in magenta which I love!
> 
> They also had a jade green one and it was hard to leave her behind.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2076926



Oh Rosie, it's gorgeous! I'd love to get that one or the one in jade. So I think I'm definitely going to the outlet on Saturday. 

What pricing do they have right now? 50%?


----------



## MaryBel

Ok, so finally I could take pics of the patent tote and the fobs

Here they are. The emerald tassel I got in December and the wallet and wristlet I got last time I was at the outlet.


----------



## MaryBel

I also got this one last time I went to the outlet. This is the large one. Couldn't resist the color.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MaryBel said:


> Ok, so finally I could take pics of the patent tote and the fobs
> 
> Here they are. The emerald tassel I got in December and the wallet and wristlet I got last time I was at the outlet.





Oh Oh!!!!  I LOVE that red patent tote!! and the wallet set.  That set is GORGEOUS MaryBel!! OMG.  Wonder what SIU Mom will think when she sees those beauties.  You know how she is about red!!

And I love the MK too.  Very pretty. The leather looks so soft and smooshy.  

Congrats, those are some beauties!!!


----------



## MaryBel

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Oh Oh!!!!  I LOVE that red patent tote!! and the wallet set.  That set is GORGEOUS MaryBel!! OMG.  Wonder what SIU Mom will think when she sees those beauties.  You know how she is about red!!
> 
> And I love the MK too.  Very pretty. The leather looks so soft and smooshy.
> 
> Congrats, those are some beauties!!!



Thanks Joy!

For some reason the wallet looks a different color in the pic but it is the same color. I guess is the lighting. I know, I better hide them before she sees them. 

I went to the MKors for another bag but when I saw this one, had to get it.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Joy!
> 
> For some reason the wallet looks a different color in the pic but it is the same color. I guess is the lighting.* I know, I better hide them before she sees them.*
> 
> I went to the MKors for another bag but when I saw this one, had to get it.





Naah... I think your safe.  She's headed my way.  Now if she doesn't find something equally pretty while she's here, I'll send you an email and then you can hide them, because then, I am sure she will be prowling around your house.. but only after the snow melts!!!


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Ok, so finally I could take pics of the patent tote and the fobs
> 
> Here they are. The emerald tassel I got in December and the wallet and wristlet I got last time I was at the outlet.




oops


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Ok, so finally I could take pics of the patent tote and the fobs
> 
> Here they are. The emerald tassel I got in December and the wallet and wristlet I got last time I was at the outlet.




Mary Bel this tote looks amazing in patent, beautiful new things.  The online sale had me wondering now wanting,  After seeing Sarah's in 50 shades of brown, it has been on my radar. Love your tassels pictures  and your fob,(somehow that sounds obscene) great stuff,
 what happened to you being on lockdown


----------



## MaryBel

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Naah... I think your safe.  She's headed my way.  Now if she doesn't find something equally pretty while she's here, I'll send you an email and then you can hide them, because then, I am sure she will be prowling around your house.. *but only after the snow melts*!!!



Well, maybe she will change her mind about coming since it's so cold here.


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> Mary Bel this tote looks amazing in patent, beautiful new things.  The online sale had me wondering now wanting,  After seeing Sarah's in 50 shades of brown, it has been on my radar. Love your tassels pictures  and your fob,(somehow that sounds obscene) great stuff,
> *what happened to you being on lockdown*



Thanks hopi!
Oh well, that seems not to be working, again!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gorgeous haul, MaryBel!  You know I love that tote!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Joy!
> 
> For some reason the wallet looks a different color in the pic but it is the same color. I guess is the lighting. I know, I better hide them before she sees them.
> 
> I went to the MKors for another bag but when I saw this one, had to get it.



 WOW! WOW!  I...I....WOW! That tote is beautiful MaryBel! And I love the accessories and fobs too! 



Cali Bag Lady said:


> Naah... I think your safe.  She's headed my way.  Now if she doesn't find something equally pretty while she's here, I'll send you an email and then you can hide them, because then, I am sure she will be prowling around your house.. but only after the snow melts!!!



 I'm prepared to change my flight home to include a layover in MaryBel's neck of the woods.  But I'm sure that won't be necessary because you and I are not leaving the outlet until I find something! LOL!


----------



## elbgrl

Beautiful haul MaryBel!  Love them all!  


Coach had 50% off so my Isabelle was about $179.  The jade was gorgeous !

They had your patent tote in black - I was tempted - do u mind saying how much it was?


----------



## RebeccaJ

Okay y'alls Willises are gorgeous.  The Willis was my first Coach bag in 1999.  I turned in my notice at work was going to work for hubby.  He didn't know what to give me to do so he gave me filing.  Went from managing a forty person office to filing.  I quit that job less than an hour later went to Dillard's bought a Brahmin, a Coach and a Dooney.  Sounds like they went to a bar . All worked out though.

Love that MK too.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

RuedeNesle said:


> WOW! WOW!  I...I....WOW! That tote is beautiful MaryBel! And I love the accessories and fobs too!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm prepared to change my flight home to include a layover in MaryBel's neck of the woods.  But I'm sure that won't be necessary because you and I are not leaving the outlet until I find something! LOL!



GF.. with all those stores there finding you a great bag will not be a problem at all.  I do have a feeling, tho, shipping bags back home could become an issue!!! hahahahaaha


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

elbgrl said:


> Beautiful haul MaryBel!  Love them all!
> 
> 
> Coach had 50% off so my Isabelle was about $179.  The jade was gorgeous !
> 
> They had your patent tote in black - I was tempted - do u mind saying how much it was?



Wow Rosie... that is a great price for Isabelle!! you got a DEAL!!! congrats.


----------



## RebeccaJ

I do love the Isabelle!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Cali Bag Lady said:


> GF.. with all those stores there finding you a great bag will not be a problem at all.  I do have a feeling, tho, shipping bags back home could become an issue!!! hahahahaaha



As long as my wish list is I know I'll find something! If I buy so much that I have to ship bags home, I better go to the outlet dressed for work because I'm going to need to get a temporary job! LOL!  I have to save some money to spoil the grandchildren.


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> As long as my wish list is I know I'll find something!* If I buy so much that I have to ship bags home, I better go to the outlet dressed for work because I'm going to need to get a temporary job!* LOL!  I have to save some money to spoil the grandchildren.




Right there with you SIUmom, already shipped some bags to Il from AZ
west coast - east very expensive, something about zones
Flying Southwest you get  2 big bags  and always bring stuff to leave and throw away so there is space, I just have to worry about getting past 2 TSA's loving Coach.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous haul, MaryBel!  You know I love that tote!



Thanks Sarah!

I love it too! 

It's weird, when I saw it at the outlet was not completely sure, maybe because there were some others that I also liked, but I don't remember the ones at the outlet feeling as soft as this one. As soon as I removed the wrapping paper, OMG, so nice, so it is obviously staying.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> WOW! WOW!  I...I....WOW! That tote is beautiful MaryBel! And I love the accessories and fobs too!
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm prepared to change my flight home to include a layover in MaryBel's neck of the woods.*  But I'm sure that won't be necessary because you and I are not leaving the outlet until I find something! LOL!




Well GF, it depends when you come back, I might be on your town (hopefully going there the last weekend of March).

Now, you know, the tote is available at today's FOS sale, still same price (50%) so you could order it just in case and return it later if you find something more appealing :devil:  Although that option gets me in trouble sometimes, like when I went to the outlet I (about 2 weeks ago) and got a legacy signature molly in black since I wanted a molly and since I knew they were disappearing, so I thought just in case I don't find a leather with a price I like. I found one and also a sig duffle, so I'm considering returning it but I'm not sure, especially since they told me they don't have it anymore at my outlet...and everytime I see it, I'm thinking, it's gorgeous.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Beautiful haul MaryBel!  Love them all!
> 
> 
> Coach had 50% off so my Isabelle was about $179.  The jade was gorgeous !
> 
> They had your patent tote in black - I was tempted - do u mind saying how much it was?



I got mine at the FOS, whcih was also 50%, so it was 164 + tax.
It's available at today's FOS sale, same price


----------



## MaryBel

RebeccaJ said:


> Okay y'alls Willises are gorgeous.  The Willis was my first Coach bag in 1999.  I turned in my notice at work was going to work for hubby.  He didn't know what to give me to do so he gave me filing.  Went from managing a forty person office to filing.  *I quit that job less than an hour later went to Dillard's bought a Brahmin, a Coach and a Dooney. * Sounds like they went to a bar . All worked out though.
> 
> Love that MK too.



And that's the way it's done! I love it!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> As long as my wish list is I know I'll find something! If I buy so much that I have to ship bags home, I better go to the outlet dressed for work because I'm going to need to get a temporary job! LOL!  I have to save some money to spoil the grandchildren.



That's the problem with flying! I could see DH using that excuse to prevent me from buying more bags last time we went to Chicago if we would have flown there. No such luck 

That's why I will have to think my packing strategy if we go to Orlando on May. I will need a lot of space


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> Right there with you SIUmom, already shipped some bags to Il from AZ
> west coast - east very expensive, something about zones
> Flying Southwest you get  2 big bags  and always bring stuff to leave and throw away so there is space,* I just have to worry about getting past 2 TSA's loving Coach*.



 That's funny hopi!
But it reminded me of my trip on Dec when I went to visit my mom, the lady at customs had to open my carry on. They x-ray all the luggage, so not surpsring they asked me to open the carry on. I had 2 coach bags, 2 dooneys and a MKors. I think the MKors one is the one that got their attention since it was one of those fulton shoulder bags that has the MK as part of the strap, so very big metallic piece that for sure showed up on the x-ray. But I had all the receips and I was within the allowance, so they couldn't do anything. Maybe she thought she would get a new MKors for christmas


----------



## RebeccaJ

Okay these three bags started it all, okay and then the other one came pretty quickly after.  They haven't seen sunlight in over 10 years so they were happy out there.


----------



## MiaBorsa

WOW!  Those are beautiful bags, Beck.  You need to show them some love and bust 'em out of the closet for a while!


----------



## MiaBorsa

*Attention Rosie!*   I hope you are happy.  All the "black Isabelle" talk pushed me over the edge.   I just got off the phone from ordering Izzy with brass hardware.  (The $100 off $300 is good till the end of Feb...woot.)  

Of course, now that I bought her she will be deleted and go to the outlets for $4.99 next week.  

I'm weak, people.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> *Attention Rosie!*   I hope you are happy.  All the "black Isabelle" talk pushed me over the edge.   I just got off the phone from ordering Izzy with brass hardware.  (The $100 off $300 is good till the end of Feb...woot.)
> 
> Of course, now that I bought her she will be deleted and go to the outlets for $4.99 next week.
> 
> *I'm weak, people.*


post a pic and I'll be next,
Nothing better than Coach black and gold
Lovin black and gold from way back
 your wrong the delete price it will be 9.99 and SO
before I can get one


----------



## RebeccaJ

MiaBorsa said:


> *Attention Rosie!*   I hope you are happy.  All the "black Isabelle" talk pushed me over the edge.   I just got off the phone from ordering Izzy with brass hardware.  (The $100 off $300 is good till the end of Feb...woot.)
> 
> Of course, now that I bought her she will be deleted and go to the outlets for $4.99 next week.
> 
> I'm weak, people.



Stalk it Sarah, STALK IT!


----------



## hopi

[/QUOTE]

Alright Beck, that does it, pull me a lounge chair up to your picture taking spot.
Yes I do understand about outdoor light for best color and picture sharpness,
 I will wear a towel over my face.


----------



## RebeccaJ

Hopi, I hope you don't mind Dachshunds.  They like it out there A LOT.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> post a pic and I'll be next,
> Nothing better than Coach black and gold
> Lovin black and gold from way back
> your wrong the delete price it will be 9.99 and SO
> before I can get one



Hey.  Everyone is always blaming ME for their handbag discretions; I thought it was time for payback.  Rosie is to blame and that's my story.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RebeccaJ said:


> Stalk it Sarah, STALK IT!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MiaBorsa said:


> WOW!  Those are beautiful bags, *Beck*.  You need to show them some love and bust 'em out of the closet for a while!



On second thought, you just need to box those up and send 'em on to me.  I have lawnchairs, too.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, that sucks.  What did you order that you didn't receive?
> 
> After calling Coach, they got it to my home in less than 24 hours after explaining to me their problem, they had not even gathered the order.
> It was the Blue glam tote, Sig new willis in BT, 2 tassels.  Stuff came perfect.
> So ordered another fob and your CW


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> After calling Coach, they got it to my home in less than 24 hours after explaining to me their problem, they had not even gathered the order.
> It was the Blue glam tote, Sig new willis in BT, 2 tassels.  Stuff came perfect.
> So ordered another fob and your CW



Where are the dang photos???   I have been obsessing over the Glam tote for a year now.  I love that sig new Willis!   Funny how much more attractive bags are when they go to the outlet price.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Where are the dang photos???   I have been obsessing over the Glam tote for a year now.  I love that sig new Willis!   *Funny how much more attractive bags are when they go to the outlet price.*





Pics are on my cell phone, had Coach go there since I have 4 to get home on the plane and just ordered the BT CW.. My twin doesn't do pics, she is tech challenged, her son had to send them but she said the Glam tote is special and that her husband actually said it was nice. Told her to put them in my closet as can't trust her a bit. The really look pretty for a cell pics.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Pics are on my cell phone, had Coach go there since I have 4 to get home on the plane and just ordered the BT CW.. My twin doesn't do pics, she is tech challenged, her son had to send them but she said the Glam tote is special and that her husband actually said it was nice. Told her to put them in my closet as can't trust her a bit. The really look pretty for a cell pics.



Sounds like your Glam might be "gently used" by the time you get there.    I want to know how big it is in real life.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> That's why I will have to think my packing strategy if we go to Orlando on May. I will need a lot of space



We are going to Orlando in a couple of weeks. Which outlets do I need to make sure I don't miss, and where are they?


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> *Attention Rosie!*   I hope you are happy.  All the "black Isabelle" talk pushed me over the edge.   I just got off the phone from ordering Izzy with brass hardware.  (The $100 off $300 is good till the end of Feb...woot.)
> 
> Of course, now that I bought her she will be deleted and go to the outlets for $4.99 next week.
> 
> I'm weak, people.




Haha Sarah, aren't we hopeless?  I went BACK to the Coach Outlet again today, and got that beautiful patent tote in black cause I couldn't stop thinking about it after I saw it yesterday.  MaryBel's pictures pushed ME over the brink!

Will post some pics of her later.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Haha Sarah, aren't we hopeless?  I went BACK to the Coach Outlet again today, and got that beautiful patent tote in black cause I couldn't stop thinking about it after I saw it yesterday.  MaryBel's pictures pushed ME over the brink!
> 
> Will post some pics of her later.



We are beyond pitiful, Rosie.  Now where are those pics??   LOL!!


----------



## elbgrl

Okay, here she is in all her glory:  







Getting ready to pack her up for tomorrow&#128515;


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Okay, here she is in all her glory:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2078874
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready to pack her up for tomorrow&#128515;



Love!    Such a great tote.


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Okay, here she is in all her glory:
> 
> oh geesh,
> now you,  Marybel and Sarah
> love all of them
> been eyeing this bag for so long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2078874


----------



## elbgrl

Thanks Sarah and hopi.  It really is a great tote, just the right size, carries well on the shoulder too.


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> .  It really is a great tote, just the right size, carries *well on the shoulder too*.



It not only feels good on the shoulder, I thought it hit the body in the right spot (may have tried it on in the store a couple of timesjust to pass the time)


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Haha Sarah, aren't we hopeless?  I went BACK to the Coach Outlet again today, and got that beautiful patent tote in black cause I couldn't stop thinking about it after I saw it yesterday. * MaryBel's pictures pushed ME over the brink!*Will post some pics of her later.



So now it's my fault huh?


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Okay, here she is in all her glory:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2078874
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready to pack her up for tomorrow&#55357;&#56835;



ooooh, looks so elegant in black! Congrats Rosie, it's gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> It not only feels good on the shoulder, I thought it hit the body in the right spot (*may have tried it on in the store a couple of timesjust to pass the time*)



so just a couple of times to pass the time, mmmh, how long until we see it in your arms?


----------



## MaryBel

Oh, btw Ladies, if you were considering any bag at Macy's that was reduced, they have a temporary extra 25% and then you can do the pre sale for the 27th and get an extra 25%, so lets say the bag was reduced 25% (as shown on the sticker), when the SA scans it, the bag will show a reduced price of an extra 25% on the reduced price and the if you do the pre sale, you end up getting it 25%+25%+25%. Just today and tomorrow for the temporary extra 25%.


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Oh, btw Ladies, if you were considering any bag at Macy's that was reduced, they have a temporary extra 25% and then you can do the pre sale for the 27th and get an extra 25%, so lets say the bag was reduced 25% (as shown on the sticker), when the SA scans it, the bag will show a reduced price of an extra 25% on the reduced price and the if you do the pre sale, you end up getting it 25%+25%+25%. Just today and tomorrow for the temporary extra 25%.



MaryBel, you are the Queen of Sales - my head just gets dizzy from all the % off.  Wish there was a Macy's near me.  All we have is Dillard's and Belk.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> MaryBel, you are the Queen of Sales - my head just gets dizzy from all the % off.  Wish there was a Macy's near me.  All we have is Dillard's and Belk.



Oh well, what can I say, I love sales! 
No Dillards or Belk here so I have to look for sales at Macy's


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> Right there with you SIUmom, *already shipped some bags to Il from AZ
> west coast - east very expensive, something *about zones
> Flying Southwest you get  2 big bags  and always bring stuff to leave and throw away so there is space, I just have to worry about getting past 2 TSA's loving Coach.



Mornin' Hopi!

Are you still in AZ???  You are lucky to be out of this winter weather for as long as you have!  Sounds like you're really enjoying your vacation, at least shopping part of it. LOL!  I could have my DD ship my bags to me once we get home, but I think I'd do better taking my chances with the TSA's!  My DD always tells me to send her a bag when I'm done with it.  But she defines "done" meaning as soon as I switch to another bag. I can see her trying to negotiate holding on to my bags and sending them to me when she's done! (And in this case "done" means when they're buried deep in her closet somewhere and she's forgotten all about them.)


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Well GF, it depends when you come back, I might be on your town (hopefully going there the last weekend of March).
> 
> Now, you know, the tote is available at today's FOS sale, still same price (50%) so you could order it just in case and return it later if you find something more appealing :devil:  Although that option gets me in trouble sometimes, like when I went to the outlet I (about 2 weeks ago) and got a legacy signature molly in black since I wanted a molly and since I knew they were disappearing, so I thought just in case I don't find a leather with a price I like. I found one and also a sig duffle, so I'm considering returning it but I'm not sure, especially since they told me they don't have it anymore at my outlet...and everytime I see it, I'm thinking, it's gorgeous.



The last weekend in March?  That's our (BFF, Cuz and me) next shopping day at the outlet!  The last weekend of March is Easter weekend, so the outlet is closed Sunday, which also means Saturday is going to be CRAZY with last minute Easter shopping.  I may still have a shopping hangover from vacation, but my BFF and Cuz have birthdays the first week in April (a day apart!), and they wanted to do some B-Day shopping that weekend.  So I think I'm on the hook for that Saturday regardless of how I feel.  Of course I'll be motivated to see them if for no other reason to show off my new handbag from my vacation!

I get the emails for the Coach sales almost every day, but I'm not looking because I don't want to shop before Livermore!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> That's the problem with flying! I could see DH using that excuse to prevent me from buying more bags last time we went to Chicago if we would have flown there. No such luck
> 
> *That's why I will have to think my packing strategy if we go to Orlando on May. I will need a lot of space *




  Don't they have washers and dryers in most of the hotels now?  You can pack one or two washable outfits for everyone and the rest of luggage will be space for handbags! Just tell family you took the all the pictures in one or two days so they'll understand why you're wearing the same thing in every picture.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> The last weekend in March?  That's our (BFF, Cuz and me) next shopping day at the outlet!  The last weekend of March is Easter weekend, so the outlet is closed Sunday, which also means Saturday is going to be CRAZY with last minute Easter shopping.  I may still have a shopping hangover from vacation, but my BFF and Cuz have birthdays the first week in April (a day apart!), and they wanted to do some B-Day shopping that weekend.  So I think I'm on the hook for that Saturday regardless of how I feel.  Of course I'll be motivated to see them if for no other reason to show off my new handbag from my vacation!
> 
> I get the emails for the Coach sales almost every day, but I'm not looking because I don't want to shop before Livermore!



Yep, that weekend, since my son won't have safari camp on Friday, and I already stayed home with him the past 2 holidays, so I told DH, if I'm not going to the office, at least we are going somewhere or you stay home with him  But I think if we go to the outlet, we will be there Friday! Hopefully it will be less crazy then.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> [/B]
> 
> Don't they have washers and dryers in most of the hotels now?  You can pack one or two washable outfits for everyone and the rest of luggage will be space for handbags! Just tell family you took the all the pictures in one or two days so they'll understand why you're wearing the same thing in every picture.



I think just need to watch what I pack. I normally overpack, so I just need to select the clothes carefully and smartly and leave the rest at home. My son will insist in taking his Mickey mouse carry on, which is tiny and won't work for anything but I'm thinking on just having the clothes on our carry ons and check in a pair of empty suitcases (one inside the other) with whatever else we want to take and then on the way back put all the clothes, disney souvenirs plus some bags on the checked bags and the rest of the bags in our 2 carry ons. As you can see I've been putting some thinking into this. I'm even ttrying to decide which bag to take that would be appropriate for the trip but easy to fold and pack inside a suitcase in case I need to carry any of the new ones. So far I'm thinking in taking a dooney nylon smith.


----------



## MaryBel

Oh, almost forgot, last night when I stopped at Macy's I found this beauty. It was a on the counter behind behind the displays. When I asked the SA if she has holding it for somebody, she said, no, it was just returned, and then she said, it's around $85. I took a look at her and it was in perfect condition. I checked the price on the scanner since I thought she was wrong but no, sure enough, it was 85, so she came home with me. May I present you Miss Lisa in tri color proseco. I also got 2 dooneys (croco double pocket satchel in plum and janine in black) and a medium arno in blue (the one with the brown and green trim). Those will be picked up on Wednesday. They were 125, 117 and 116 plus tax.


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Oh, almost forgot, last night when I stopped at Macy's I found this beauty. It was a on the counter behind behind the displays. When I asked the SA if she has holding it for somebody, she said, no, it was just returned, and then she said, it's around $85. I took a look at her and it was in perfect condition. I checked the price on the scanner since I thought she was wrong but no, sure enough, it was 85, so she came home with me. May I present you Miss Lisa in tri color proseco. I also got 2 dooneys (croco double pocket satchel in plum and janine in black) and a medium arno in blue (the one with the brown and green trim). Those will be picked up on Wednesday. They were 125, 117 and 116 plus tax.




:greengrin:  I'm this color!!

Gorgeous, gorgeous!

What a buy, MaryBel!!  


Sue


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Oh, almost forgot, last night when I stopped at Macy's I found this beauty. It was a on the counter behind behind the displays. When I asked the SA if she has holding it for somebody, she said, no, it was just returned, and then she said, it's around $85. I took a look at her and it was in perfect condition. I checked the price on the scanner since I thought she was wrong but no, sure enough, it was 85, so she came home with me. May I present you Miss Lisa in tri color proseco. I also got 2 dooneys (croco double pocket satchel in plum and janine in black) and a medium arno in blue (the one with the brown and green trim). Those will be picked up on Wednesday. They were 125, 117 and 116 plus tax.



That's a beauty, and what a steal"


----------



## never_wear_it_t

MaryBel said:


> I think just need to watch what I pack. I normally overpack, so I just need to select the clothes carefully and smartly and leave the rest at home. My son will insist in taking his Mickey mouse carry on, which is tiny and won't work for anything but I'm thinking on just having the clothes on our carry ons and check in a pair of empty suitcases (one inside the other) with whatever else we want to take and then on the way back put all the clothes, *disney souvenirs* plus some bags on the checked bags and the rest of the bags in our 2 carry ons. As you can see I've been putting some thinking into this. I'm even ttrying to decide which bag to take that would be appropriate for the trip but easy to fold and pack inside a suitcase in case I need to carry any of the new ones. So far I'm thinking in taking a dooney nylon smith.



You probably already know this, but I just learned that all the Orlando Walmarts have Disney souvenirs.  They have a big department of them by the registers.  Postcards, keychains, autograph books, tee shirts, stuffed animals, character backpacks, you name it!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

And I don't even want to comment on your new Brahmin because I am so jealous!


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> :greengrin:  I'm this color!!
> 
> Gorgeous, gorgeous!
> 
> What a buy, MaryBel!!
> 
> 
> Sue



Thanks Sue!

I could not believe it when she said the price, I had to go and scan it to see for my self. And it's brand new, no scratches or anything, the tags still in, registration card inside. The only thing missing is the dust bag but I know I can get one form a SA at the other store, since this store doesn't carry Brahmins. I love the red trim on this one. DH had to comment on how ugly the bag is....men, they don't understand fashion!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> That's a beauty, and what a steal"



Thanks Rosie!

There were so many good deals at Macy's that I decided to skip the oulet (at least for this week). Can't wait for the 27th to go and pick up the haul.


----------



## MaryBel

never_wear_it_t said:


> You probably already know this, but I just learned that all the Orlando Walmarts have Disney souvenirs.  They have a big department of them by the registers.  Postcards, keychains, autograph books, tee shirts, stuffed animals, character backpacks, you name it!



Oh, I didn't know! Thanks for the tip! It for sure will be helpful!


----------



## MaryBel

never_wear_it_t said:


> And I don't even want to comment on your new Brahmin because I am so jealous!



It was one of those times when you are at the right place at the right time. I was there a few hours before and that bag was not there, so I think it had been just returned and they didn't have the chance to put it in the shelf. It was for sure a great score! It ended up being 65% off plus 25%, which translates to being 73.75% off


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Sue!
> 
> I could not believe it when she said the price, I had to go and scan it to see for my self. And it's brand new, no scratches or anything, the tags still in, registration card inside. The only thing missing is the dust bag but I know I can get one form a SA at the other store, since this store doesn't carry Brahmins. I love the red trim on this one. *DH had to comment on how ugly the bag is....men, they don't understand fashion*!




 

I'm headed out to my Macy's to get my tangerine Satchel re-priced!  

So a HUGE thanks for posting about the sale today!

I'll be checking for pre-sale bargains too!!

I doubt there will be a Brahmin in my store.....


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Oh, almost forgot, last night when I stopped at Macy's I found this beauty. It was a on the counter behind behind the displays. When I asked the SA if she has holding it for somebody, she said, no, it was just returned, and then she said, it's around $85. I took a look at her and it was in perfect condition. I checked the price on the scanner since I thought she was wrong but no, sure enough, it was 85, so she came home with me. May I present you Miss Lisa in tri color proseco. I also got 2 dooneys (croco double pocket satchel in plum and janine in black) and a medium arno in blue (the one with the brown and green trim). Those will be picked up on Wednesday. They were 125, 117 and 116 plus tax.



Wow, you stole that Brahmin, MB!  Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, you stole that Brahmin, MB!  Congrats!



Thanks Sarah! 

There was a lot of stealing at Macy's. 

Large duffle in carnelian: 112 + tax
Reg duffle in champagne/gold: 106 + tax
Molly in bc: 147 + tax
Candace in brown/carnelian textured leather: 193 + tax

Plus the 2 dooneys (125 and 116) and the other brahmin (117) + tax

Was tempted to stop by again today but I'm trying to resist.


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> I'm headed out to my Macy's to get my tangerine Satchel re-priced!
> 
> So a HUGE thanks for posting about the sale today!
> 
> I'll be checking for pre-sale bargains too!!
> 
> I doubt there will be a Brahmin in my store.....
> 
> 
> Sue



Hey Sue, Did they adjusted the price of your satchel?

what about new things? Did you find any new goodies?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Sarah!
> 
> There was a lot of stealing at Macy's.
> 
> Large duffle in carnelian: 112 + tax
> Reg duffle in champagne/gold: 106 + tax
> Molly in bc: 147 + tax
> Candace in brown/carnelian textured leather: 193 + tax
> 
> Plus the 2 dooneys (125 and 116) and the other brahmin (117) + tax
> 
> Was tempted to stop by again today but I'm trying to resist.



Wow, what a haul!  I didn't even go to Macy's today.  I don't have any bags on my wish list right now, thank goodness.  (Though I might have to break down and get something from the sale on the 27th.)


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, what a haul!  I didn't even go to Macy's today.  I don't have any bags on my wish list right now, thank goodness.  (Though I might have to break down and get something from the sale on the 27th.)



I should really stop going to stores, because I see a bag, pretty soon it's on my wish list. So it's a never ending wish list.

And I had already done a pre sale for another 2: Lg duffle in black and reg duffle in ocelot/carnelian :shame: and a few key fobs. too bad they all were before the pre-sale so they only had the 25%+25%.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Yep, that weekend, since my son won't have safari camp on Friday, and I already stayed home with him the past 2 holidays, so I told DH, if I'm not going to the office, at least we are going somewhere or you stay home with him  But I think if we go to the outlet, we will be there Friday! Hopefully it will be less crazy then.



Friday may be little busier than a normal Friday because a lot of people will be off work (not me! ) and school for Good Friday or "Spring Holiday" as some schools and work places call it.  But I'm sure it won't be as bad as Saturday.



MaryBel said:


> I think just need to watch what I pack. I normally overpack, so I just need to select the clothes carefully and smartly and leave the rest at home. My son will insist in taking his Mickey mouse carry on, which is tiny and won't work for anything but I'm thinking on just having the clothes on our carry ons and check in a pair of empty suitcases (one inside the other) with whatever else we want to take and then on the way back put all the clothes, disney souvenirs plus some bags on the checked bags and the rest of the bags in our 2 carry ons. As you can see I've been putting some thinking into this. I'm even ttrying to decide which bag to take that would be appropriate for the trip but easy to fold and pack inside a suitcase in case I need to carry any of the new ones. So far I'm thinking in taking a dooney nylon smith.



You are a woman with a plan!  LOL!  And if I know you, when you return for Disney it will be "Mission Accomplished"!



MaryBel said:


> Oh, almost forgot, last night when I stopped at Macy's I found this beauty. It was a on the counter behind behind the displays. When I asked the SA if she has holding it for somebody, she said, no, it was just returned, and then she said*, it's around $85*. I took a look at her and it was in perfect condition. I checked the price on the scanner since I thought she was wrong but no, sure enough,* it was 85*, so she came home with me. May I present you Miss Lisa in tri color proseco. I also got 2 dooneys (croco double pocket satchel in plum and janine in black) and a medium arno in blue (the one with the brown and green trim). Those will be picked up on Wednesday. They were 125, 117 and 116 plus tax.



I swear, I was at Macys this morning and I was posing with Miss Lisa in the same color!  It was with the rest of the Brahmins so I'm sure it was not on sale. (I have to believe that or I won't sleep tonight. LOL!)  You're right, you were in the right place at the right time!  Congrats on your beautiful new bag! I can't wait to see pics of your croco, janine and arno!


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Hey Sue, Did they adjusted the price of your satchel?
> 
> what about new things? Did you find any new goodies?




They did adjust the price of the tangerine satchel!  

Thank you so much for posting about the sale!

I also ordered a plum one at the adjusted price.  I couldn't do a pre-sale for next week because the bag wasn't in the store so settled for 20% (coupon) off the 25 off the 25.  I also contemplated ordering another color or two but couldn't find sale prices on ones I really wanted or else the bags were no longer available.  The SA and I went through all the colors.   

There wasn't anything I really wanted with the extra discount so I didn't get anything else today.  I'll go back on Wednesday and check things out.


Sue


----------



## elbgrl

Man I am bummed that we don't have a Macy's.  I might have to take a little road trip to the Big Easy soon and visit my daughter (and Macy's)


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> They did adjust the price of the tangerine satchel!
> 
> Thank you so much for posting about the sale!
> 
> I also ordered a plum one at the adjusted price.  I couldn't do a pre-sale for next week because the bag wasn't in the store so settled for 20% (coupon) off the 25 off the 25.  I also contemplated ordering another color or two but couldn't find sale prices on ones I really wanted or else the bags were no longer available.  The SA and I went through all the colors.
> 
> There wasn't anything I really wanted with the extra discount so I didn't get anything else today.  I'll go back on Wednesday and check things out.
> 
> 
> Sue



Good job! 
I'm glad they adjusted the price and that you were able to score another one. Yesterday I saw one of the pocket zipper sacs in plum but they were holding it for someone, otherwise I would have gotten it.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Friday may be little busier than a normal Friday because a lot of people will be off work (not me! ) and school for Good Friday or "Spring Holiday" as some schools and work places call it.  But I'm sure it won't be as bad as Saturday.
> 
> *I will make sure we get there before they open, and who knows, if we make it early enough and the boys feel like going to the outlet, we might go Thursday evening, although I doubt it. Have to make sure we leave early enough.*
> You are a woman with a plan!  LOL!  And if I know you, when you return for Disney it will be "Mission Accomplished"!
> 
> *Oh yeah, you know I will try*
> 
> 
> I swear, I was at Macys this morning and I was posing with Miss Lisa in the same color!  It was with the rest of the Brahmins so I'm sure it was not on sale. (I have to believe that or I won't sleep tonight. LOL!)  You're right, you were in the right place at the right time!  Congrats on your beautiful new bag! I can't wait to see pics of your croco, janine and arno!



Well, mine was reduced 65% and then it had the extra 25% for today's sale, so is it close enough to go again maybe tomorrow?, maybe it will be 65% off and then if you have any coupons, you can get it even cheaper. I have found many times that sometimes some stores will put the sticker for the markdown and others don't and then you scan the bag and you find that it is reduced. Although, now that I'm thinking about it I remember that there's a new tri color version which is very similar. This one is an older one, called proseco. The new one is called seashell. Here it is at the brahmin site.
https://www.brahmin.com/product/H26518SZ/shop-croco-color-lisa-dome-satchel-bag-seashell

If you are not sure, you could call them and ask the SA to check the Lisa style they had, to see what color they have.


----------



## Panders77

fluffy614 said:


> I've been watching the past two weeks but missed most of today.  I caught the last half hour.  I swore after Casey Anthony I was done watching these trials but I 'm hooked again.  What a memory on this girl!!!



I felt the same way I was so mad about how the Casey Anthony case turned out I was not going to watch anymore, but here I go again!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Well, mine was reduced 65% and then it had the extra 25% for today's sale, so is it close enough to go again maybe tomorrow?, maybe it will be 65% off and then if you have any coupons, you can get it even cheaper. I have found many times that sometimes some stores will put the sticker for the markdown and others don't and then you scan the bag and you find that it is reduced. Although, now that I'm thinking about it I remember that there's a new tri color version which is very similar. This one is an older one, called proseco. The new one is called seashell. Here it is at the brahmin site.
> https://www.brahmin.com/product/H26518SZ/shop-croco-color-lisa-dome-satchel-bag-seashell
> 
> If you are not sure, you could call them and ask the SA to check the Lisa style they had, to see what color they have.



Thanks for the link!  You're right, "She saw, Seashell, at maCys store" (It's five o'clock in the morning and I haven't had coffee yet!) Now that I see the pic on Brahmin's site I realize that is the one I saw, so I know that one won't be on sale.  Which is much better actually because I would have a hard time explaining a handbag purchase to Joy since both of us are on HBR in anticipation of our Livermore trip!


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Good job!
> I'm glad they adjusted the price and that you were able to score another one. Yesterday I saw one of the pocket zipper sacs in plum but they were holding it for someone, otherwise I would have gotten it.




My Macy's had the Pocket Zipper Sac in plum yesterday around 3:30 PM.  

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=59044

If you are feeling the "need" for one, I can give you their number.   



Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

MiaBorsa said:


> *Attention Rosie!*   I hope you are happy.  All the "black Isabelle" talk pushed me over the edge.   I just got off the phone from ordering Izzy with brass hardware.  (The $100 off $300 is good till the end of Feb...woot.)
> 
> Of course, now that I bought her she will be deleted and go to the outlets for $4.99 next week.
> 
> I'm weak, people.



UPDATE!   Izzy has arrived, and she is all that I hoped she would be.  OMG, LOVE!!!


----------



## elbgrl

Ha ha just saw u on the Coach thread!  She's gorgeous&#10084;


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Ha ha just saw u on the Coach thread!  She's gorgeous&#10084;



Just when I thought I was a "satchel on the arm" girl...  IZZY shows up.  I totally love this purse.     I'm so fickle.


----------



## elbgrl

As soon as the SA put her on my shoulder at the store, I knew I had to have her!

Still think a black one is in my future even though the patent tote helped a little..


----------



## MiaBorsa

Girl, it never ends.  Joy mentioned seeing an ivory colored Izzy (probably parchment) and now I'm already going..."hmmmmm."


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

[ *because I would have a hard time explaining a handbag purchase to Joy since both of us are on HBR in anticipation of our Livermore trip![/QUOTE]*


----------



## RebeccaJ

MiaBorsa said:


> UPDATE!   Izzy has arrived, and she is all that I hoped she would be.  OMG, LOVE!!!


Greatest purse ever.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Cali Bag Lady said:


> [ *because I would have a hard time explaining a handbag purchase to Joy since both of us are on HBR in anticipation of our Livermore trip!*






 Don't worry, I'm staying on HBR


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> UPDATE!   Izzy has arrived, and she is all that I hoped she would be.  OMG, LOVE!!!



Izzy is Beautiful!

Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RebeccaJ said:


> Greatest purse ever.





RuedeNesle said:


> Izzy is Beautiful!
> 
> Congrats!



Thanks, y'all!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Sarah!
> 
> There was a lot of stealing at Macy's.
> 
> Large duffle in carnelian: 112 + tax
> Reg duffle in champagne/gold: 106 + tax
> Molly in bc: 147 + tax
> Candace in brown/carnelian textured leather: 193 + tax
> 
> Plus the 2 dooneys (125 and 116) and the other brahmin (117) + tax
> 
> Was tempted to stop by again today but I'm trying to resist.



MaryBel, I swear, one of these days I am going to meet up with you and have you take me out shopping for those kinds of deals.  But trust me.. I won't be anywhere near your city in the winter!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> UPDATE!   Izzy has arrived, and she is all that I hoped she would be.  OMG, LOVE!!!



Gorgous.  Just simply gorgeous!!    I WILL own a leather Isabelle someday!!!!!  congrats GF.. Hope you love this one, its a beauty!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Gorgous.  Just simply gorgeous!!    I WILL own a leather Isabelle someday!!!!!  congrats GF.. Hope you love this one, its a beauty!!!



Thanks, JJ.  :kiss:


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Sarah!
> 
> There was a lot of stealing at Macy's.
> 
> Large duffle in carnelian: 112 + tax
> Reg duffle in champagne/gold: 106 + tax
> Molly in bc: 147 + tax
> Candace in brown/carnelian textured leather: 193 + tax
> 
> Plus the 2 dooneys (125 and 116) and the other brahmin (117) + tax
> 
> Was tempted to stop by again today but I'm trying to resist.




I somehow missed this post, MaryBel!

You are going to need a truck to get all your goodies home!!  

Congratulations on all your finds.


Sue


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> UPDATE!   Izzy has arrived, and she is all that I hoped she would be.  OMG, LOVE!!!




Miss Izzy is TDF, Sarah!  

I love the gold hardware with the black.

How's her training going?


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> Miss Izzy is TDF, Sarah!
> 
> I love the gold hardware with the black.
> 
> How's her training going?
> 
> 
> Sue



Thanks, Sue!  She is actually so soft that she doesn't require training camp.


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, Sue!  She is actually so soft that she doesn't require training camp.




Amazing!

I'll have to see if my Coach store or Macy's has her in now.  I'd love to see her in RL.  Normally I don't buy hobo styles but she might be worth an exception to the "normal"!  


Sue


----------



## MaryBel

Cali Bag Lady said:


> MaryBel, I swear, one of these days I am going to meet up with you and have you take me out shopping for those kinds of deals.  *But trust me.. I won't be anywhere near your city in the winter!!!*



Well, that limits when you can visit....since here it's either winter or cold because its almost winter or cold because its after winter and then there's summer  

If not, I will have to visit you when I go to CA. My son loves traveling and he would love to go to SF and I miss CA, especially SF!


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> I somehow missed this post, MaryBel!
> 
> You are going to need a truck to get all your goodies home!!
> 
> Congratulations on all your finds.
> 
> 
> Sue



Yeah, and a storage container to hide them 

I think I will pick the coaches today and the Dooneys and brahmin tomorrow.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> UPDATE!   Izzy has arrived, and she is all that I hoped she would be.  OMG, LOVE!!!



I did not see this! I did not see this! Ugh....it's not working!
Your bag is Gorgeous Sarah! I hope to get one soon.

 I'd love to get the magenta or the jade, but I never get lucky at the outlet. I've been thinking on going like for 3 weeks or so, but keep delaying the visit since I've been doing so much damage locally. And now everytime I think about going, a thought comes to my mind and I just don't feel like taking a decision. I'm considering returning the MFF pleated sophia (in flint) that I got last month. It's gorgeous but I know it's delicate and I don't know how it will behave but I know it will drive me crazy if I get some kind of stain on it and not able to remove it, so when I'm far from her, I think, 'yes, she's going back', but then I see her at home and I'm not so sure anymore. I keep telling myself that I also have the Lindsay in the slate metallic which is a very close color, so I don't need the sophia. And I know if I go the outlet, there's always the chance of wanting something else. What do you think, should I return it?


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Yeah, and a storage container to hide them
> 
> I think I will pick the coaches today and the Dooneys and brahmin tomorrow.






Have fun bringing all your beauties home, MaryBel!


Sue


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Well, that limits when you can visit....since here it's either winter or cold because its almost winter or cold because its after winter and then there's summer
> 
> MaryBel, we have a inside joke here on the Gulf Coast about our seasons, we have four:  summer, still summer, Christmas and almost summer


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> MaryBel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that limits when you can visit....since here it's either winter or cold because its almost winter or cold because its after winter and then there's summer
> 
> MaryBel, we have a inside joke here on the Gulf Coast about our seasons, we have four:  summer, still summer, Christmas and almost summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have heard the same joke here, but with switching winter and summer with yours!
Click to expand...


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I did not see this! I did not see this! Ugh....it's not working!
> Your bag is Gorgeous Sarah! I hope to get one soon.
> 
> I'd love to get the magenta or the jade, but I never get lucky at the outlet. I've been thinking on going like for 3 weeks or so, but keep delaying the visit since I've been doing so much damage locally. And now everytime I think about going, a thought comes to my mind and I just don't feel like taking a decision. I'm considering returning the MFF pleated sophia (in flint) that I got last month. It's gorgeous but I know it's delicate and I don't know how it will behave but I know it will drive me crazy if I get some kind of stain on it and not able to remove it, so when I'm far from her, I think, 'yes, she's going back', but then I see her at home and I'm not so sure anymore. I keep telling myself that I also have the Lindsay in the slate metallic which is a very close color, so I don't need the sophia. And I know if I go the outlet, there's always the chance of wanting something else. What do you think, should I return it?



  Thanks, MB!  I have to say, Isabelle is the perfect hobo...so if you love hobos you need an Isabelle.  It is so comfortable and looks beautiful.

And outlets...don't get me started.  The closest outlet to me is an hour away across town in traffic (ugh) and almost NEVER has any deletes.  I don't have a "relationship" with an outlet SA because I don't go very often...so no inside scoop for me.  I do find some deals on the FOS, but as you know they are not as good as the outlet stores.  

As for the Sophia, sounds like you should return it.  You are already second-guessing the purchase so you probably will not miss that bag once it's returned.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Yeah, and a storage container to hide them
> 
> I think I will pick the coaches today and the Dooneys and brahmin tomorrow.



   Does your hubby not "appreciate" your handbag habit, MB??   LOL!!  Men don't get it.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, MB!  I have to say, Isabelle is the perfect hobo...so if you love hobos you need an Isabelle.  It is so comfortable and looks beautiful.
> 
> And outlets...don't get me started.  The closest outlet to me is an hour away across town in traffic (ugh) and almost NEVER has any deletes.  I don't have a "relationship" with an outlet SA because I don't go very often...so no inside scoop for me.  I do find some deals on the FOS, but as you know they are not as good as the outlet stores.
> 
> As for the Sophia, sounds like you should return it.  You are already second-guessing the purchase so you probably will not miss that bag once it's returned.



I've always wanted one of the pleated bags, and don't know if yours is the fabric or leather, but I've read of some having problems with the fabric pleats getting "out of line" so don't know if I could deal with that.  Sounds like you're not 100% in love, so I'd say return.  There are too many bags out there to keep one you're not completely in love with!

When I got the Isabelle in magenta, there was a jade also.  When I went back to get the black patent tote, there were no magenta or jade, but there were several bronze? ones.  I'm not that crazy about metallic, so they didn't tempt me.  I'm holding out for a black one like Sarah!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ooooh, I like this new Brahmin tote.  "Diana."   https://www.brahmin.com/product/K05531NA/exotic-prints-diana-tote-natural


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> When I got the Isabelle in magenta, there was a jade also.  When I went back to get the black patent tote, there were no magenta or jade, but there were several bronze? ones.  I'm not that crazy about metallic, so they didn't tempt me.  I'm holding out for a black one like Sarah!



For some reason I don't care for the metallic Isabelle either.   Weirdly, I bought the Juliette in the bronze and I love her.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MaryBel said:


> Well, that limits when you can visit....since here it's either winter or cold because its almost winter or cold because its after winter and then there's summer
> 
> If not, I will have to visit you when I go to CA. My son loves traveling and he would love to go to SF and I miss CA, especially SF!




Oh Yaaaaay!!!   Then I can plan a Livermore excursion with YOU!!!  Just a word of warning tho, the closest Dillards to SF is in Stockton and that is about an hour or more from SF.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> Ooooh, I like this new Brahmin tote.  "Diana."   https://www.brahmin.com/product/K05531NA/exotic-prints-diana-tote-natural



Oh yeah!!!    Diana is so pretty!!  And you know me and my Brahmins. 

I do have to say, I am also LOVING that YSL that is on the cover of the PF today.  boy that is 'purdy"


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, MB!  I have to say, Isabelle is the perfect hobo...so if you love hobos you need an Isabelle.  It is so comfortable and looks beautiful.
> 
> And outlets...don't get me started.  The closest outlet to me is an hour away across town in traffic (ugh) and almost NEVER has any deletes.  I don't have a "relationship" with an outlet SA because I don't go very often...so no inside scoop for me.  I do find some deals on the FOS, but as you know they are not as good as the outlet stores.
> 
> As for the Sophia, sounds like you should return it.  You are already second-guessing the purchase so you probably will not miss that bag once it's returned.



I think I will just grab a shopping bag and throw it inside without even looking and take it to the outlet. I'm sure I won't miss it (have too many to keep me distracted). I wish I could get a nice delete at the outlet, but mine is probably worse than yours. It's also about 45 min and I have the same issue, no relationship with the SAs there. I have asked a couple of times and they didn't seemed too eager to help, they just told me to call to check. I might have the afternoon free on Friday (sicne I had to work last Sunday), so maybe I'll go and take sophia and see what they have.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Does your hubby not "appreciate" your handbag habit, MB??   LOL!!  Men don't get it.



He doesn't understand the shopping habit  

No, they don't get it at all!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I think I will just grab a shopping bag and throw it inside without even looking and take it to the outlet. I'm sure I won't miss it (have too many to keep me distracted). I wish I could get a nice delete at the outlet, but mine is probably worse than yours. It's also about 45 min and I have the same issue, no relationship with the SAs there. I have asked a couple of times and they didn't seemed too eager to help, they just told me to call to check. I might have the afternoon free on Friday (sicne I had to work last Sunday), so maybe I'll go and take sophia and see what they have.



Since I have to drive an hour each way to my closest outlet mall, I figure it costs me about $25 in gasoline (half a tank) just to get there and back.  By adding that to the outlet prices,  that makes me feel a little better about buying online and not getting the better prices at the store.  Not to mention I don't have to sit in traffic for two hours!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> I've always wanted one of the pleated bags, and don't know if yours is the fabric or leather, but I've read of some having problems with the fabric pleats getting "out of line" so don't know if I could deal with that.  Sounds like you're not 100% in love, so I'd say return.  There are too many bags out there to keep one you're not completely in love with!
> 
> When I got the Isabelle in magenta, there was a jade also.  When I went back to get the black patent tote, there were no magenta or jade, but there were several bronze? ones.  I'm not that crazy about metallic, so they didn't tempt me.  I'm holding out for a black one like Sarah!



I know which ones you are referring to. No this one is not a FP, it's a MFF, so it only has 2 big pleats on each side. I love the bag, stylewise, but I don't like the idea that it is delicate and I know I'd hate it if it got all messed up. So it's better to return it. I was just telling Sarah that I'll put it in a bag without looking at her and take it back.

Mine looks like this one. It's a leather that feels like suede, kind of.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Ooooh, I like this new Brahmin tote.  "Diana."   https://www.brahmin.com/product/K05531NA/exotic-prints-diana-tote-natural



WOW, this bag looks so stylish! Love it!


----------



## MaryBel

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Oh Yaaaaay!!!   Then I can plan a Livermore excursion with YOU!!!  Just a word of warning tho, the closest Dillards to SF is in Stockton and that is about an hour or more from SF.



So you think 1+ hr driving will stop me? Did you forget that I convinced DH to drive to Chicago (instead of flying) just so I could bring more stuff back?   Obviously that was not the reasoning I told him  I drove all the way there (it took me like 5 hrs...yep, I like speed) and most of the way back. DH only drove the last 1.5 hrs after we stopped for gas (which would have been 45 min if I was driving )

My record in CA was driving 90 on the San Mateo bridge (I think the limit was 50 at the time)


----------



## MaryBel

Talking about OT things...I went to Macy's after my doc appointment to pick up my stuff. The SA had already noticed I had bought a few things (only 2 with her), so something interesting happened. Normally the SA would go back and get them, but the SA (who was training another SA) told the new SA to call and told them that I was picking up 6 bags and to bring them to the counter. Then a gentleman came with all my bags. He was the manager and thanked me for my business and told me to let him know if I needed anything else. He asked the SA if she had 'clientele' her (me) and she said no, and he told her that she should, and the SA said that she would do it with the info from my pre-sale. I have no idea what the 'clientele' means at Macy's. Have you heard abything about it? And then I actually left with 7 bags instead of 6. While I was waiting for my bags, I noticed they had another large carnelian duffle (which were 50% off), and when I ordered mine it had the extra 25% plus the 25% for the pre-sale, so I asked the manager that if they would give me the same price for the one they had as the price of the one I had pre-bought and he said yes, so they adjusted the price and I got the lg duffle for 119 with tax. This one will be for my sister.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Talking about OT things...I went to Macy's after my doc appointment to pick up my stuff. The SA had already noticed I had bought a few things (only 2 with her), so something interesting happened. Normally the SA would go back and get them, but the SA (who was training another SA) told the new SA to call and told them that I was picking up 6 bags and to bring them to the counter. Then a gentleman came with all my bags. He was the manager and thanked me for my business and told me to let him know if I needed anything else. He asked the SA if she had 'clientele' her (me) and she said no, and he told her that she should, and the SA said that she would do it with the info from my pre-sale. I have no idea what the 'clientele' means at Macy's. Have you heard abything about it? And then I actually left with 7 bags instead of 6. While I was waiting for my bags, I noticed they had another large carnelian duffle (which were 50% off), and when I ordered mine it had the extra 25% plus the 25% for the pre-sale, so I asked the manager that if they would give me the same price for the one they had as the price of the one I had pre-bought and he said yes, so they adjusted the price and I got the lg duffle for 119 with tax. This one will be for my sister.



I have never heard of that; you should have just asked what it meant.     I can't wait to see your new loot.  

And another Macy's story.  I was running errands earlier and stopped off to check out the closest store to me, which is a small dud Macy's that seldom has anything worth making the trip for.  I wandered around in the purse department, looking for a wallet and checking out the retro-embossed and florentine edge bags.  

I picked up a black/tan wallet and went to the register.  The SA rung it up for full price...no 25% off, so I asked her what the deal is and why she didn't give me the sale.  She had to get on the phone for about 5 minutes while I stood there and people began lining up to check out.  She didn't get any answer, so she took the wallet and wandered off to another department.  I got frustrated and left the store.  REALLY???  The SAs in the one-horse store aren't even aware of the 25% off STYLE event???   

Now I remember why I shop online.


----------



## elbgrl

Ya'll are having an exciting day shopping and I'm home cleaning and cooking.

Guess I could go to Dillards, but I know it would be a madhouse.  As Sarah says, better to shop online.  Problem is, I'm not finding anything I want on sale.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I have never heard of that; *you should have just asked what it meant. *    I can't wait to see your new loot.
> 
> And another Macy's story.  I was running errands earlier and stopped off to check out the closest store to me, which is a small dud Macy's that seldom has anything worth making the trip for.  I wandered around in the purse department, looking for a wallet and checking out the retro-embossed and florentine edge bags.
> 
> I picked up a black/tan wallet and went to the register.  The SA rung it up for full price...no 25% off, so I asked her what the deal is and why she didn't give me the sale.  She had to get on the phone for about 5 minutes while I stood there and people began lining up to check out.  She didn't get any answer, so she took the wallet and wandered off to another department.  I got frustrated and left the store.  REALLY???  The SAs in the one-horse store aren't even aware of the 25% off STYLE event???
> 
> Now I remember why I shop online.



 I was in a hurry to come back to the office and the SA was almost leaving for lunch, so I fugured I'll ask her later when both are in less of a hurry and that way I can also checked if she did it or not. My guess is that it is some kind of list to give discounts, like the rewards, since I get those sometimes and I don't have a Macy's CC.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Ya'll are having an exciting day shopping and I'm home cleaning and cooking.
> 
> Guess I could go to Dillards, but I know it would be a madhouse.  As Sarah says, better to shop online.  Problem is, I'm not finding anything I want on sale.



I'd go, especially if it is not very far. You never know, something might be waiting for you, besides maybe the crowds already left.


----------



## MaryBel

My macy's loot is home


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> My macy's loot is home



Oh my goodness girl, you did good!  Love them all&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## seton

MaryBel said:


> My macy's loot is home



impressive loot, congrats! 
about the brown textured candace, is that pressed leather or natural grain?


----------



## RebeccaJ

You did good!

I don't know for sure on the clientele thing but my friend that works for a store is that some places track what you buy in case you are re selling sale items on eBay.  If you buy multiples of the same thing etc.  They call it a supply demand issue, but they make you think they are making you a preferred customer when in reality they are watching you.  My friend has no association with Macy's btw so hopefully that is not what they are doing.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> My macy's loot is home



Nice haul, MB!  Congrats!


----------



## seton

RebeccaJ said:


> You did good!
> 
> I don't know for sure on the clientele thing but my friend that works for a store is that some places track what you buy in case you are re selling sale items on eBay.  If you buy multiples of the same thing etc.  They call it a supply demand issue, but they make you think they are making you a preferred customer when in reality they are watching you.  My friend has no association with Macy's btw so hopefully that is not what they are doing.



yeah, that did cross my mind briefly but I doubt a dept store like Macys really cares about resellers.


----------



## RebeccaJ

seton said:


> yeah, that did cross my mind briefly but I doubt a dept store like Macys really cares about resellers.


Why do you think Macy's would be different?


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MaryBel said:


> So you think 1+ hr driving will stop me? Did you forget that I convinced DH to drive to Chicago (instead of flying) just so I could bring more stuff back?   Obviously that was not the reasoning I told him  I drove all the way there (it took me like 5 hrs...yep, I like speed) and most of the way back. DH only drove the last 1.5 hrs after we stopped for gas (which would have been 45 min if I was driving )
> 
> My record in CA was driving 90 on the San Mateo bridge (I think the limit was 50 at the time)


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MaryBel said:


> My macy's loot is home



Wow!!!WOW!!!  Wow!!!   NICE haul MaryBel!! And AMAZING haul!! Congrats!!


----------



## seton

RebeccaJ said:


> Why do you think Macy's would be different?



bc Macys rep many different brands, not just one. I doubt they care who they sell to as long as they move the merchandise. as ur friend said, it's supply-demand. There may be demand for Coach but there seems to be a lot of supply too


----------



## faithmarian

Hey y'all,
First time here, just learning how ... question: Do authentic vintage D&B handbags EVER have fake leather insides?
Thanks,


----------



## BeenBurned

faithmarian said:


> Hey y'all,
> First time here, just learning how ... question: Do authentic vintage D&B handbags EVER have fake leather insides?
> Thanks,



Welcome to TPF. 

Here's the authentication thread: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...e-use-format-post-1-a-118342.html#post2390670


----------



## RebeccaJ

seton said:


> bc Macys rep many different brands, not just one. I doubt they care who they sell to as long as they move the merchandise. as ur friend said, it's supply-demand. There may be demand for Coach but there seems to be a lot of supply too


If they did not care they wouldn't put limits on at Dillard's.


----------



## seton

RebeccaJ said:


> If they did not care they wouldn't put limits on at Dillard's.



um, macys does not own dillards.


----------



## RebeccaJ

seton said:


> um, macys does not own dillards.


Wow really?  I thought Disney owned both.

MB pm me and I will let you know what each store is looking for.


----------



## RebeccaJ

seton said:


> bc Macys rep many different brands, not just one. I doubt they care who they sell to as long as they move the merchandise. as ur friend said, it's supply-demand. There may be demand for Coach but there seems to be a lot of supply too


I said supply and demand....note that MB bought all Coach not lots of brands.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Oh Yaaaaay!!!   Then I can plan a Livermore excursion with YOU!!!  Just a word of warning tho, the closest Dillards to SF is in Stockton and that is about an hour or more from SF.





MaryBel said:


> So you think 1+ hr driving will stop me? Did you forget that I convinced DH to drive to Chicago (instead of flying) just so I could bring more stuff back?   Obviously that was not the reasoning I told him  I drove all the way there (it took me like 5 hrs...yep, I like speed) and most of the way back. DH only drove the last 1.5 hrs after we stopped for gas (which would have been 45 min if I was driving )
> 
> My record in CA was driving 90 on the San Mateo bridge (I think the limit was 50 at the time)



My DD drove me to the Dillards in Stockton when I was visiting SF in 2011.  I had heard so much about the store I just had to go.  As luck would have it they were not having a big sale, but the drive was BEAUTIFUL!  I just love driving in CA as opposed to IL.  MaryBel, don't let the distance stop you! (Look who I'm telling!)


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> My macy's loot is home



WOW! You bought some beautiful bags!  Congrats on getting them at such great prices!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Oh my goodness girl, you did good!  Love them all&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;



Thanks Rosie!


----------



## MaryBel

seton said:


> impressive loot, congrats!
> about the brown textured candace, is that pressed leather or natural grain?



Thanks!

mmh, good question...I have not looked that much at it so I'm not really sure. I'll check tonight and report back.


----------



## MaryBel

RebeccaJ said:


> You did good!
> 
> I don't know for sure on the clientele thing but my friend that works for a store is that some places track what you buy in case you are re selling sale items on eBay.  If you buy multiples of the same thing etc.  They call it a supply demand issue, but they make you think they are making you a preferred customer when in reality they are watching you.  My friend has no association with Macy's btw so hopefully that is not what they are doing.



I'm going today to a different store to pick my 2 dooneys so I'll ask the SA there. And if they are watching, they can watch whatever they want, as long as they don't stop me from buying, which I don't think they will, since it doesn't make sense, but if they try, they can always stop by and make sure that they are all at home  Like from yesterday's haul, the only one that is not for me is the 2nd carnelian duffle I got which is for my sister, but even that one will be at home until I visit my sister.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Nice haul, MB!  Congrats!



Thanks Sarah!

btw, I put the sophia in the shopping bag. I even looked at her and decided that I love it but I don't love the care required so she is going back tomorrow.


----------



## MaryBel

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Wow!!!WOW!!!  Wow!!!   NICE haul MaryBel!! And AMAZING haul!! Congrats!!



Thanks Joy!


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Sarah!
> 
> btw, *I put the sophia in the shopping bag*. I even looked at her and decided that I love it but I don't love the care required so she is going back tomorrow.




Out of sight, out of mind!  

I LOVE all the Coach additions to your collection, MaryBel!

The encore today should be just as amazing I'm sure.   I can't wait to see the pictures!


Sue


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> My DD drove me to the Dillards in Stockton when I was visiting SF in 2011.  I had heard so much about the store I just had to go.  As luck would have it they were not having a big sale, but the drive was BEAUTIFUL! * I just love driving in CA *as opposed to IL.  MaryBel, don't let the distance stop you! (Look who I'm telling!)



I agree, it's nice driving in CA. 
The distance has never stopped me. To me, those are like mini vacations.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> WOW! You bought some beautiful bags!  Congrats on getting them at such great prices!



Thanks SIU Mom!  I think I'm almost coached out 
With these and the ones coming from the Dillards sale, I think I have almost all the ones I wanted, only 1 or 2 in my wish list.

I know it sounds funny but I thought the same about MK and I actually have  bought only the 1 MK that I got at the outlet.


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> Out of sight, out of mind!
> 
> I LOVE all the Coach additions to your collection, MaryBel!
> 
> The encore today should be just as amazing I'm sure.   I can't wait to see the pictures!
> 
> 
> Sue



Thanks Sue!

It's not as big. Just one black janine, one plum croco satchel, the navy brahmin medium arno and a few key chains.


----------



## seton

RebeccaJ said:


> Wow really?  I thought Disney owned both.
> 
> MB pm me and I will let you know what each store is looking for.



Huh? what are you talking about?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_assets_owned_by_Disney


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Sue!
> 
> It's not as big. Just one black janine, one plum croco satchel, the navy brahmin medium arno and a few key chains.




They will all be beautiful too!!  

I was laughing earlier after reading your comment to Joy about doing 90 on the San Mateo Bridge.  You must have lived in the Bay Area at some point.  It takes courage to hit the bridges at 90!!  I've crossed both the GG & San Rafael bridges at about 75 or 80 but never faster.  My family lived in Marin for years (brother still does) so that seemed like "normal"!

SF (CA) is still my favorite city.....


Sue


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> They will all be beautiful too!!
> 
> I was laughing earlier after reading your comment to Joy about doing 90 on the San Mateo Bridge.  You must have lived in the Bay Area at some point.  It takes courage to hit the bridges at 90!!  I've crossed both the GG & San Rafael bridges at about 75 or 80 but never faster.  My family lived in Marin for years (brother still does) so that seemed like "normal"!
> 
> SF (CA) is still my favorite city.....
> 
> 
> Sue



Yes, we lived just across the San Mateo bridge, in Foster City, so we had to cross the bridge if we wanted to go to the east bay. Once we ended up on the bridge by mistake when we were new in the area, so it was a long drive to turn around 

Well, those other bridges are kind of scary,but the San Mateo bridge is pretty long (like 7 miles) but most of it is very close to the water so it feels different. Also, it was not 90mph all the way, I think it was in the section after you are getting down from the high span in the middle but not so close to the toll booth, and it was not on purpose, my normal high speed over there was around 80, but DH jokes that I have a heavy foot (I forgot the term he uses). So I tease him back since he's the one that taught me how to drive. 

The GG is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen, but kind of scary, especially when you see how it moves a little bit with the wind. I always was in a hurry to get out of the bridges that are high over the water since images of how a section of the bay bridge colapsed in one of the earthquakes were always poping in my head. Even on the section of the bay bridge that goes thru the little island (I don't remember the name)...I think it was the whole earthquake thing, so bridges, tunnels, not my favorite things to be in.

Ah, I almost forgot fog. The other scary thing there. One time we were driving one morning to visit a friend who lives in Sausalito and it was so foggy, so the whole drive there was scary.

But I agree with you, SF is my favorite city too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Sarah!
> 
> btw, I put the sophia in the shopping bag. I even looked at her and decided that I love it but I don't love the care required so she is going back tomorrow.



Good girl!  No sense wasting that $$ on another closet decoration!  Don't tell hopi, but I'm probably going to return my City Willis.  It is one step closer to being boxed up for UPS.   I keep trying to love it, but I'm really not a cross-body bag girl.  SIGH.  (When I wear it on my shoulder it nearly drags the ground; I'm a shorty.)


----------



## MiaBorsa

Oops.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Good girl!  *No sense wasting that $$ on another closet decoration!*  Don't tell hopi, but I'm probably going to return my City Willis.  It is one step closer to being boxed up for UPS.   I keep trying to love it, but I'm really not a cross-body bag girl.  SIGH.  (When I wear it on my shoulder it nearly drags the ground; I'm a shorty.)



Not even decoration, more like just bulk taking space. Need both (the $$ and the space), especially in case I find something that I really love.

Oh, too bad the Willis didn't work for you. It's a gorgeous bag, especially in that color. I try to limit my crossbody purchases since I'm not very used to carying them that way, so they feel kind of weird, so with the ones I have I always try to see if I can carry them differently. Have you tried doubling the strap so it becomes a shoulder strap? Kind of like we do with the duffle. Does it work that way?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Not even decoration, more like just bulk taking space. Need both (the $$ and the space), especially in case I find something that I really love.
> 
> Oh, too bad the Willis didn't work for you. It's a gorgeous bag, especially in that color. I try to limit my crossbody purchases since I'm not very used to carying them that way, so they feel kind of weird, so with the ones I have I always try to see if I can carry them differently. Have you tried doubling the strap so it becomes a shoulder strap? Kind of like we do with the duffle. Does it work that way?



Yeah, I tried doubling the strap.  Still kinda 'meh.'   It's inching closer to the box.


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Yes, we lived just across the San Mateo bridge, in Foster City, so we had to cross the bridge if we wanted to go to the east bay. Once we ended up on the bridge by mistake when we were new in the area, so it was a long drive to turn around
> 
> Well, those other bridges are kind of scary,but the San Mateo bridge is pretty long (like 7 miles) but most of it is very close to the water so it feels different. Also, it was not 90mph all the way, I think it was in the section after you are getting down from the high span in the middle but not so close to the toll booth, and it was not on purpose, my normal high speed over there was around 80, but DH jokes that I have a heavy foot (I forgot the term he uses). So I tease him back since he's the one that taught me how to drive.
> 
> The GG is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen, but kind of scary, especially when you see how it moves a little bit with the wind. I always was in a hurry to get out of the bridges that are high over the water since images of how a section of the bay bridge colapsed in one of the earthquakes were always poping in my head. Even on the section of the bay bridge that goes thru the little island (I don't remember the name)...I think it was the whole earthquake thing, so bridges, tunnels, not my favorite things to be in.
> 
> Ah, I almost forgot fog. The other scary thing there. One time we were driving one morning to visit a friend who lives in Sausalito and it was so foggy, *so the whole drive there was scary.
> *
> But I agree with you, SF is my favorite city too!



For me the most nerve wracking thing about the fog is landing at SFO in it!
Coming down for a landing....seeing only a little water right after the wheels come down and never seeing the runway until the final minute....all are enough to make me close my eyes and hope for the best.    Otherwise I don't mind the Bay area fog as much as the fog in the Sacramento and Central valley area.  That stuff can be so dense and doesn't burn off very quickly.  Ugh!

The sway on the GG Bridge is a little scary too!  I've tried to make myself walk out to the middle of the bridge before.  I get a little way out and begin to wonder why I'm doing it.  Then I turn around.  In the car I do okay except on very windy days.

Gee....I'm beginning to think I'd better schedule a visit to SF next time I'm in Sacramento visiting my family.  I could hit Livermore, then take the San Mateo bridge across the bay and head up to the City.    I've only crossed that bridge a few times.  It is long and flat, perfect for putting the pedal to the metal!

Hmmm.  Back to work!


Sue


----------



## RebeccaJ

MiaBorsa said:


> Yeah, I tried doubling the strap.  Still kinda 'meh.'   It's inching closer to the box.


Send it back it is blah.  Buy something else though . PCE next week


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> For me the most nerve wracking thing about the fog is landing at SFO in it!
> Coming down for a landing....seeing only a little water right after the wheels come down and never seeing the runway until the final minute....all are enough to make me close my eyes and hope for the best.    Otherwise I don't mind the Bay area fog as much as the fog in the Sacramento and Central valley area.  That stuff can be so dense and doesn't burn off very quickly.  Ugh!
> 
> The sway on the GG Bridge is a little scary too!  I've tried to make myself walk out to the middle of the bridge before.  I get a little way out and begin to wonder why I'm doing it.  Then I turn around.  In the car I do okay except on very windy days.
> 
> Gee....I'm beginning to think I'd better schedule a visit to SF next time I'm in Sacramento visiting my family.  I could hit Livermore, then take the San Mateo bridge across the bay and head up to the City.    I've only crossed that bridge a few times.  It is long and flat, perfect for putting the pedal to the metal!
> 
> Hmmm.  Back to work!
> 
> 
> Sue



Oh yeah, I completely forgot about landings in SFO. I remember the 1st time we flew there, first I saw the san mateo bridge and was wondering what was that on the water that looked like a street and then the plane was about to land (no fog) but I couldn't see any land so I'm thinking where is this thing going to land 

oh yeah, the bridge is perfect for speed, especially since they added the extra lanes to the low span so I think it's 4 lanes each way.

What kind of food do you like? I know a few good places in the city and outside the city.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Yeah, I tried doubling the strap.  Still kinda 'meh.'   It's inching closer to the box.



In that case, send it back! There are lots of others that are not 'meh'


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> In that case, send it back! There are lots of others that are not 'meh'



I've got it packed and ready to go!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RebeccaJ said:


> Send it back it is blah.  Buy something else though . PCE next week



It's going; I just got it packed up.  

I'm not interested in the PCE; I'm mad at Coach.  Now they are sending the Legacy stuff to the outlets.  I feel like a moron for paying boutique prices when others are getting the same stuff for $4.99.  I'm moving on.  :censor:


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Good girl!  No sense wasting that $$ on another closet decoration!  *Don't tell hopi*, but I'm probably going to return my City Willis.  It is one step closer to being boxed up for UPS.   I keep trying to love it, but I'm really not a cross-body bag girl.  SIGH.  (When I wear it on my shoulder it nearly drags the ground; I'm a shorty.)


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> It's going; I just got it packed up.
> 
> I'm not interested in the PCE; I'm mad at Coach.  Now they are sending the Legacy stuff to the outlets.  I feel like a moron for paying boutique prices when *others are getting the same stuff for $4.99.  I'm moving on.  :censor:*


*
*
Know what you mean, thrilled that everyone is getting a great deal, but if I could just catch a couple of breaks. Just do me one favor.
Don't post new pictures of your new obsessions, I can't afford looking


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> My macy's loot is home



Marybel, you are a machine:worthy:,
wow would love to have either one of the molly or rory
all your stuff is great, great haul, great shopping
editing cause think its molly for small and rory for large?????


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


>


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> [/B]
> Know what you mean, thrilled that everyone is getting a great deal, but if I could just catch a couple of breaks. Just do me one favor.
> Don't post new pictures of your new obsessions, I can't afford looking



I'm going to cut back; I'm pursed out for a while.  (But I did grab a Kate Spade on their 25% off clearance sale this morning.  )


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


>



Oops! Sarah you better hide


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


>



:kiss:
It's all good, I totally understand about crossbody's, if they can only be worn crossbody, it a pain in the neck, and when I am going hands free, I usually like the security of a zipper. Can't wait to see it anyway. Please do not post the Kate Spade pic, the last clearance I was ready to pull the trigger and stopped myself, Don't own on KS and am very afraid to start.


----------



## elbgrl

He!  Got the KS email,but so far I have resisted


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> He!  Got the KS email,but so far I have resisted



I'm not even going to look. I'm not opening that website, I'm not!


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK, what do y'all think of this MKors satchel? 

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...=58155#fn=sp=1&spc=110&ruleId=52&slotId=rec(2)


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Please do not post the Kate Spade pic, the last clearance I was ready to pull the trigger and stopped myself, Don't own on KS and am very afraid to start.





elbgrl said:


> He!  Got the KS email,but so far I have resisted





MaryBel said:


> I'm not even going to look. I'm not opening that website, I'm not!



   I had to grab my "Little Minka."  She was only $143...practically FREE!!   Looks like most of the good stuff is gone now, so ya'll can relax.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Speaking of posting pics...  it was this photo (by HisGeekyGirl) on the KS board that put the Little Minka on my "must possess" list.    OMG....LOVE!!!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> I had to grab my "Little Minka."  She was only $143...practically FREE!!   Looks like most of the good stuff is gone now, so ya'll can relax.



Congratulations, I love Little Minka!  You know, one of the things I like most about Kate Spade bags is the interior - the lining is always so pretty!


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, what do y'all think of this MKors satchel?
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...=58155#fn=sp=1&spc=110&ruleId=52&slotId=rec(2)




I've had this one in and out of my cart.  I like the navy one.

However, MK gets discounted more than the 25% for the current sale fairly often so I think I'll hold off for now.

What do you think?

BTW, congrats on the KS bag.  I was resisting the email this morning! 


Sue


----------



## seton

oops wrong thread!


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> I've had this one in and out of my cart.  I like the navy one.
> 
> However, MK gets discounted more than the 25% for the current sale fairly often so I think I'll hold off for now.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> BTW, congrats on the KS bag.  I was resisting the email this morning!
> 
> 
> Sue



I like the navy, too!  Still thinking.  I haven't seen the bag IRL.


----------



## MaryBel

Sarah, the MK satchel is pretty. The Navy caught my eye. And congrats on scoring the KS, what a great price.

Ok, so I went to Macy's to pick up my other 3 bags. My fav SA was not there so I didn't ask about the 'clientele' thing. I'll ask her next time I see her. Anyway, here are the goodies.


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Sarah, the MK satchel is pretty. The Navy caught my eye. And congrats on scoring the KS, what a great price.
> 
> Ok, so I went to Macy's to pick up my other 3 bags. My fav SA was not there so I didn't ask about the 'clientele' thing. I'll ask her next time I see her. Anyway, here are the goodies.



never saw a black Janine, she's a beauty
you found a matching wristlet
another Brahmin beauty
and the Dooney, the color tdf
hurt me
I get tired just trying to keep up with your stuff
Congrats you did really good


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Sarah, the MK satchel is pretty. The Navy caught my eye. And congrats on scoring the KS, what a great price.
> 
> Ok, so I went to Macy's to pick up my other 3 bags. My fav SA was not there so I didn't ask about the 'clientele' thing. I'll ask her next time I see her. Anyway, here are the goodies.



Another great haul, MB!  Congrats on your goodies.  

I decided to wait on the MK; I haven't seen it IRL.  I think I'd rather go to the outlet  store and see what's new.  Like Sue said, that one will likely be on sale (F&Fs, etc.) many times.


----------



## violingirl

Sarah, I know your post was a couple weeks ago, but pot roast sounds so gooood, it's been months since I had a home cooked meal (TMI), I have been working a lot lately, but I'am off this weekend, and I think pot roast is on the menu!!!!!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MaryBel said:


> Sarah, the MK satchel is pretty. The Navy caught my eye. And congrats on scoring the KS, what a great price.
> 
> Ok, so I went to Macy's to pick up my other 3 bags. My fav SA was not there so I didn't ask about the 'clientele' thing. I'll ask her next time I see her. Anyway, here are the goodies.



Wow!! Love your new stuff.  Man my Macy's never has this kind of stuff.  I swear MaryBel, one of these days I am going shopping with you!!! If nothing else, I can help carry your bags!! 

I did go to Macy's today to check out the sale. As I said, nothing this good, at my Macy's maybe the good stuff was "pre sold"  And I have been on HBR waiting to meet up with SIU mom in a couple of weeks.  But today I folded like a cheap suit.
:shame:  (Pssssst.. don't tell SIU mom...lets keep it between us!!)  Anyway, I bought a Brahmin Cleo in a new color called Puff.  It wasn't on sale or on clearance but I did get the 25% off. So I figure since I can rarely find Brahmin on sale and this will sell out quickly, I jumped and got her.  And as I was paying for the Cleo all I could think of is... I like Cleo but I would much rather have that red patent Coach.  So.. I may hit the Coach outlet on friday.  (ssshhhh.... don't tell SIU MOm!!! she will KILL me!!!)  

Congrats again MaryBel.. nice haul!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> Speaking of posting pics...  it was this photo (by HisGeekyGirl) on the KS board that put the Little Minka on my "must possess" list.    OMG....LOVE!!!



Oh boy.... that is REALLY pretty.  Can't wait to see yours!!!! Hope you love it!!


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> never saw a black Janine, she's a beauty
> you found a matching wristlet
> another Brahmin beauty
> and the Dooney, the color tdf
> hurt me
> I get tired just trying to keep up with your stuff
> Congrats you did really good



I saw the Janine a couple of years ago, when I still had a Dillards near by. I remember DH commented on favor of that one (which is a very rare thing) so it had always been on my wish list, but it just kept being pushed down the list since I have a lot of black bags.  So I was surprised when I saw it at Macy's and when I found it the day of the pre-sale, I had to get it. I couldn't get it at that price even at the outlet, so it was a no brainer.

Yep, that coach wristlet caught my eye. Weirdly enough the duffle was 50% (and then the extra 25%) and this one was only 25% plus the extra 25%. You would think they would be same. 

Thanks, I could not resist those. Now I will try to behave.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Another great haul, MB!  Congrats on your goodies.
> 
> I decided to wait on the MK; I haven't seen it IRL.  I think I'd rather go to the outlet  store and see what's new.  Like Sue said, that one will likely be on sale (F&Fs, etc.) many times.



Thanks Sarah!

I agree, there's no reason to get it at full price. A sale will come soon enough, and also you never know what you might find at the outlet. When are you going? I'm going at noon today so might stop at MK, although sometimes I don't like stopping there because I feel bad since the SAs always recognize me and most of the time I leave empty handed.


----------



## MaryBel

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Wow!! Love your new stuff.  Man my Macy's never has this kind of stuff.  I swear MaryBel, one of these days I am going shopping with you!!! If nothing else, I can help carry your bags!!
> 
> I did go to Macy's today to check out the sale. As I said, nothing this good, at my Macy's maybe the good stuff was "pre sold"  And I have been on HBR waiting to meet up with SIU mom in a couple of weeks.  But today I folded like a cheap suit.
> :shame:  (Pssssst.. don't tell SIU mom...lets keep it between us!!)  Anyway, I bought a Brahmin Cleo in a new color called Puff.  It wasn't on sale or on clearance but I did get the 25% off. So I figure since I can rarely find Brahmin on sale and this will sell out quickly, I jumped and got her.  And as I was paying for the Cleo all I could think of is... I like Cleo but I would much rather have that red patent Coach.  So.. I may hit the Coach outlet on friday.  (ssshhhh.... don't tell SIU MOm!!! she will KILL me!!!)
> 
> Congrats again MaryBel.. nice haul!!!



Thanks Joy!

Oh Joy, I'd love going shopping with you and with some of the GFs here. That would be so much fun. I'm so jealous of your outlet outing with SIU Mom. Imagine if we had a purse convention, you know, like when you go somewhere for a work convention or conference, but it would be all purse stuff and with all the GFs here. Heaven! It would have to be in a city with great shopping, especially outlets. 

Oh my! now you! First it was Sarah keeping secrets from Hopi and now you with SIU Mom. The cleo you got is so perfect for spring and summer. I know what you mean, paying for one and thinking about another 
So which red patent one so you want? Juliette or the tote? If it is juliette it is Sarah's fault and if it is the tote then it is....still Sarah's fault 
Are you going to the outlet today? I'm goig today after lunch. Leaving work early because I worked last Sunday so I'm taking the afternoon off and since DH and my son hate going to the outlet, I'll go today without them.


----------



## MiaBorsa

violingirl said:


> Sarah, I know your post was a couple weeks ago, but pot roast sounds so gooood, it's been months since I had a home cooked meal (TMI), I have been working a lot lately, but I'am off this weekend, and I think pot roast is on the menu!!!!!!!



Hey VG!  I hope you get your pot roast this weekend; it's great cold-weather comfort food!   Enjoy your time off!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Sarah!
> 
> I agree, there's no reason to get it at full price. A sale will come soon enough, and also you never know what you might find at the outlet. When are you going? I'm going at noon today so might stop at MK, although sometimes I don't like stopping there because I feel bad since the SAs always recognize me and most of the time I leave empty handed.



Well, I could get the 25% off for the STYLE coupon at Macy's, but I still want to see it first.  

The one thing that bugs me about the MK outlets is that you can't get your money back if you change your mind.  Just "store credit."  Somehow that keeps me from buying much in there at all.  I have to be REALLY in love with something...but I guess that's their plan.  Keep people from impulse-buying and returns.  

I think I will ride over there today, too!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I could get the 25% off for the STYLE coupon at Macy's, but I still want to see it first.
> 
> The one thing that bugs me about the MK outlets is that you can't get your money back if you change your mind.  *Just "store credit."  Somehow that keeps me from buying much in there at all.  I have to be REALLY in love with something...but I guess that's their plan. * Keep people from impulse-buying and returns.
> 
> I think I will ride over there today, too!



Well, but then they could do at least a more limited return policy, because it has the same effect on me. I have only bought 2 bags there. I like the option to change my mind and get my money back, even if I have to decide in a short period.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Well, but then they could do at least a more limited return policy, because it has the same effect on me. I have only bought 2 bags there.* I like the option to change my mind and get my money back, even if I have to decide in a short period*.



I agree.  Did you go to the outlets today?  I changed my mind and didn't go.  But while I was out running errands I ran by Macy's.  I have been eyeing SIUMom's o-ring shopper and a new tote called the "Charleston".  Came home with the Charleston in the taupe; only $149 with the 25% off.  

It's a nice size, zipper closure, outside pocket and will fit easily on the shoulder.  







They didn't have the taupe wallet, so I guess I'll be calling the outlets!


----------



## hopi

I have been eyeing SIUMom's o-ring shopper and a new tote called the "Charleston".  Came home with the Charleston in the taupe; only $149 with the 25% off.  

It's a nice size, zipper closure, outside pocket and will fit easily on the shoulder.  






They didn't have the taupe wallet, so I guess I'll be calling the outlets![/QUOTE]

very pretty, my 1st time seeing this


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> very pretty, my 1st time seeing this



Thanks, hopi!  It's new this season; Macy's has had them about a month.  They are just a good, basic tote and come in a bunch of great colors...grape, red, saddle, black, etc.  The red was really calling my name, but you know my "neutral gene" kicked in at the last minute.


----------



## accessorygirl2

Love your taupe Charleston! Looked at it at Belk. It's a great size...not too big.


----------



## YorkieLove75

It's hard being on a purse buying ban. I went to Mayc's today and who knew the one purse that would stand out to me would be a nylon Vanessa. The black looked so striking with the brown leather trim. Then I went to Lord and Taylor's and saw a new Coach purse I spotted online a couple of days ago. It's even cuter in person!! I keep telling myself"outlets! Outlets! Gotta have money for the Woodbury outlets next week!"


----------



## MiaBorsa

accessorygirl2 said:


> Love your taupe Charleston! Looked at it at Belk. It's a great size...not too big.



Thanks!  I just ordered the matching wallet from the Dallas Galleria store; it cost almost the same as the dang purse.     I have been in the mood for a new tote but the saffiano stuff doesn't work for me.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YorkieLove75 said:


> It's hard being on a purse buying ban. I went to Mayc's today and who knew the one purse that would stand out to me would be a nylon Vanessa. The black looked so striking with the brown leather trim. Then I went to Lord and Taylor's and saw a new Coach purse I spotted online a couple of days ago. It's even cuter in person!! I keep telling myself"outlets! Outlets! Gotta have money for the Woodbury outlets next week!"



When I TRY to be on a "ban", I have to stay home and not go online.     Too many gorgeous purses EVERYWHERE.


----------



## YorkieLove75

MiaBorsa said:


> When I TRY to be on a "ban", I have to stay home and not go online.     Too many gorgeous purses EVERYWHERE.



I wasn't planning on going out. I had to get something for my trip. The purses always seem to draw me in. I can't help it.




The Coach purse that will be mine. I just told my hubby I found my birthday present from him. Lol


----------



## hopi

Got my BT Willis today 
 she really is a charmer, totally understanding her winning Sarah over 
also see why Sarah crushed her dreams and sent her away to be fondled by strangers.
don't think I will be able to be that heartless


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Got my BT Willis today
> she really is a charmer, totally understanding her winning Sarah over
> also see why Sarah crushed her dreams and sent her away to be fondled by strangers.
> don't think I will be able to be that heartless



What a cutie!  Glad you love her, hopi!   Mine is on her way back to Jacksonville!


----------



## elbgrl

hopi said:


> Got my BT Willis today
> she really is a charmer, totally understanding her winning Sarah over
> also see why Sarah crushed her dreams and sent her away to be fondled by strangers.
> don't think I will be able to be that heartless



Love her hopi, and I love mine too!  I have been wearing mine for three days, and that's almost a record for me


----------



## elbgrl

hopi said:


> I have been eyeing SIUMom's o-ring shopper and a new tote called the "Charleston".  Came home with the Charleston in the taupe; only $149 with the 25% off.
> 
> It's a nice size, zipper closure, outside pocket and will fit easily on the shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't have the taupe wallet, so I guess I'll be calling the outlets!



very pretty, my 1st time seeing this[/QUOTE]

Very pretty tote Sarah, I love the taupe color!  What kind of leather is she - hard to tell.  I haven't seen these.


----------



## elbgrl

YorkieLove75 said:


> I wasn't planning on going out. I had to get something for my trip. The purses always seem to draw me in. I can't help it.
> 
> View attachment 2090168
> 
> 
> The Coach purse that will be mine. I just told my hubby I found my birthday present from him. Lol



Very pretty!  Is this at the FP store?


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I agree.  Did you go to the outlets today?  I changed my mind and didn't go.  But while I was out running errands I ran by Macy's.  I have been eyeing SIUMom's o-ring shopper and a new tote called the "Charleston".  Came home with the Charleston in the taupe; only $149 with the 25% off.
> 
> It's a nice size, zipper closure, outside pocket and will fit easily on the shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't have the taupe wallet, so I guess I'll be calling the outlets!



Hi Sarah,

Yes, I went. I ended up leaving the office around 1pm so I made it to the outlets just a little bit before 2. As always my outlet didn't have much. On the deletes section, just a few of the signature legacy (duffles, small candace and mollys), but pretty limited choices, for example the molly was only in black, and the duffles and candaces in carnelian and the ivory trim. No red ones. They had like 6 Lindsays in patent punch, but nobody was looking at them. There was also one of the patent totes in crimson, but the slim one that has a magnetic closure. I was tempted to get that one, especially since it had 30% and then 50%, but after posing with it decided not to get it. 

I returned the pleated sophia and also a sig molly that I had bought a few weeks ago and then bought it again at a cheaper price 
I was going to just return it since I also have the sig duffle also in black but when I found out the new price, I ended up buying it again. At that price I don't mind having 2 sig bags in black. I also got one of the MFF patent peyton totes, in blue. I loved the color and I love this style, so roomy. Besides it looked pretty good with today's outfit. Ah I found a tassel fob in cobalt, so that one came home with me. 

On the way out decided to stop at Vince Camutto to check out the shoes, ended up getting 4 pairs for me and 2 pairs for gifts. Here are all the pics

oh, btw, your tote is gorgeous! I have seen them but not closely. I'll have to take another look next time.


----------



## YorkieLove75

elbgrl said:


> Very pretty!  Is this at the FP store?


It was at Lord & Taylor


----------



## MaryBel

YorkieLove75 said:


> I wasn't planning on going out. I had to get something for my trip. The purses always seem to draw me in. I can't help it.
> 
> View attachment 2090168
> 
> 
> The Coach purse that will be mine. I just told my hubby I found my birthday present from him. Lol



Gorgeous purse! Your DH should be thankful that you just made it so easy for him. I do the same with mine.


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> Got my BT Willis today
> she really is a charmer, totally understanding her winning Sarah over
> also see why Sarah crushed her dreams and sent her away to be fondled by strangers.
> don't think I will be able to be that heartless



Why didn't my outlet have any of those...It's gorgeous! I think I will have to stalk the FOS to see if it appears again.


----------



## YorkieLove75

MaryBel said:


> Hi Sarah,
> 
> Yes, I went. I ended up leaving the office around 1pm so I made it to the outlets just a little bit before 2. As always my outlet didn't have much. On the deletes section, just a few of the signature legacy (duffles, small candace and mollys), but pretty limited choices, for example the molly was only in black, and the duffles and candaces in carnelian and the ivory trim. No red ones. They had like 6 Lindsays in patent punch, but nobody was looking at them. There was also one of the patent totes in crimson, but the slim one that has a magnetic closure. I was tempted to get that one, especially since it had 30% and then 50%, but after posing with it decided not to get it.
> 
> I returned the pleated sophia and also a sig molly that I had bought a few weeks ago and then bought it again at a cheaper price
> I was going to just return it since I also have the sig duffle also in black but when I found out the new price, I ended up buying it again. At that price I don't mind having 2 sig bags in black. I also got one of the MFF patent peyton totes, in blue. I loved the color and I love this style, so roomy. Besides it looked pretty good with today's outfit. Ah I found a tassel fob in cobalt, so that one came home with me.
> 
> On the way out decided to stop at Vince Camutto to check out the shoes, ended up getting 4 pairs for me and 2 pairs for gifts. Here are all the pics
> 
> oh, btw, your tote is gorgeous! I have seen them but not closely. I'll have to take another look next time.



OMG! I almost ordered that blue patent bag last night! But remembered I was on a temporary purse buying ban.  I'm going to an outlet mall this week so maybe I'll find it there. For some reason, i really want a navy or dark blue bag. Never owned one in that color before. i usually stick to more turquois or teal blue. Love all the shoes in the bottom picture! Especially the brown ones.


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Love her hopi, and *I love mine too*!  I have been wearing mine for three days, and that's almost a record for me


Rosie,  been posing and loading, she is a bit smaller than I am used to. She is going out tomorrow. Really loving the look, Do you keep the long strap on when you carry yours, I am thinking of being a big girl and not have a bag that fits on my shoulder,  the short strap fits it  but  only stays if I press my arm on the bag.


----------



## accessorygirl2

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks!  I just ordered the matching wallet from the Dallas Galleria store; it cost almost the same as the dang purse.     I have been in the mood for a new tote but the saffiano stuff doesn't work for me.



Yeah, the saffiano mini was too darn small. I have the crossbody city tote in black because I needed a bag to take on a plane or boat that I don't have to worry about. But I don't love it. The shoulder straps are about an inch too short...it's a total armpit bag. But the long strap is nice.


----------



## MaryBel

YorkieLove75 said:


> OMG! I almost ordered that blue patent bag last night! But remembered I was on a temporary purse buying ban.  I'm going to an outlet mall this week. Maybe I'll find it there. Love all the shoes in the bottom picture!



Everytime I open the FOS, I'm always tempted by those blue patent bags, but always end up ordering something else. Today I saw it IRL for the first time, it was the last one, there were 2 other blue ones in other styles, so when I saw it, I knew it was for me.

Thanks, the shoes were super cheap, the ones in the bottom pic were $10 (purple - for my niece) and $15 the black and brown ones. I even found a pair of black in my mom's size so got her a pair. The ones at the top pic were $25, and those are for me.


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Why didn't my outlet have any of those...It's gorgeous! I think I will have to stalk the FOS to see if it appears again.



Thanks MaryBel,
I love that black Molly?, wow such a beauty,
and those shoes, all of them darling,


----------



## elbgrl

hopi said:


> Rosie,  been posing and loading, she is a bit smaller than I am used to. She is going out tomorrow. Really loving the look, Do you keep the long strap on when you carry yours, I am thinking of being a big girl and not have a bag that fits on my shoulder,  the short strap fits it  but  only stays if I press my arm on the bag.



Guess I'm kinda weird - I use the long strap as a shoulder strap, not a cross body, or carry it on my arm with the long strap hanging down.  I have gotten so many compliments on this bag!


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Hi Sarah,
> 
> Yes, I went. I ended up leaving the office around 1pm so I made it to the outlets just a little bit before 2. As always my outlet didn't have much. On the deletes section, just a few of the signature legacy (duffles, small candace and mollys), but pretty limited choices, for example the molly was only in black, and the duffles and candaces in carnelian and the ivory trim. No red ones. They had like 6 Lindsays in patent punch, but nobody was looking at them. There was also one of the patent totes in crimson, but the slim one that has a magnetic closure. I was tempted to get that one, especially since it had 30% and then 50%, but after posing with it decided not to get it.
> 
> I returned the pleated sophia and also a sig molly that I had bought a few weeks ago and then bought it again at a cheaper price
> I was going to just return it since I also have the sig duffle also in black but when I found out the new price, I ended up buying it again. At that price I don't mind having 2 sig bags in black. I also got one of the MFF patent peyton totes, in blue. I loved the color and I love this style, so roomy. Besides it looked pretty good with today's outfit. Ah I found a tassel fob in cobalt, so that one came home with me.
> 
> On the way out decided to stop at Vince Camutto to check out the shoes, ended up getting 4 pairs for me and 2 pairs for gifts. Here are all the pics
> 
> oh, btw, your tote is gorgeous! I have seen them but not closely. I'll have to take another look next time.



Great haul as usual MaryBel!  I love the shoes with the jeweled heels and the blue patent is such a beautiful color &#10084;


----------



## MiaBorsa

YorkieLove75 said:


> I wasn't planning on going out. I had to get something for my trip. The purses always seem to draw me in. I can't help it.
> 
> View attachment 2090168
> 
> 
> The Coach purse that will be mine. I just told my hubby I found my birthday present from him. Lol



That purse is adorable!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Very pretty tote Sarah, I love the taupe color!  What kind of leather is she - hard to tell.  I haven't seen these.



Thanks, Rosie.  It's pebbled leather.  I think these bags are a very good value.  I'm already thinking I should have picked up the red, too.  I wish it came in navy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Hi Sarah,
> 
> Yes, I went. I ended up leaving the office around 1pm so I made it to the outlets just a little bit before 2. As always my outlet didn't have much. On the deletes section, just a few of the signature legacy (duffles, small candace and mollys), but pretty limited choices, for example the molly was only in black, and the duffles and candaces in carnelian and the ivory trim. No red ones. They had like 6 Lindsays in patent punch, but nobody was looking at them. There was also one of the patent totes in crimson, but the slim one that has a magnetic closure. I was tempted to get that one, especially since it had 30% and then 50%, but after posing with it decided not to get it.
> 
> I returned the pleated sophia and also a sig molly that I had bought a few weeks ago and then bought it again at a cheaper price
> I was going to just return it since I also have the sig duffle also in black but when I found out the new price, I ended up buying it again. At that price I don't mind having 2 sig bags in black. I also got one of the MFF patent peyton totes, in blue. I loved the color and I love this style, so roomy. Besides it looked pretty good with today's outfit. Ah I found a tassel fob in cobalt, so that one came home with me.
> 
> On the way out decided to stop at Vince Camutto to check out the shoes, ended up getting 4 pairs for me and 2 pairs for gifts. Here are all the pics
> 
> oh, btw, your tote is gorgeous! I have seen them but not closely. I'll have to take another look next time.



Nice haul!  I love that siggy Molly so I'm glad you bought her again.  Cute shoes, too!  

Thanks...I like my new tote and I can't wait to get the matching wallet!


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> Thanks MaryBel,
> I love that black Molly?, wow such a beauty,
> and those shoes, all of them darling,



Thanks hopi! The molly was at a really good price. They have 10% and then 50%, so it ended up being 134 plus tax. The outlet in Albertville MN had 2 more when I left this afternoon (around 4pm) and nobody was looking at any of the signaure legacy bags, so they might still be there.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Great haul as usual MaryBel!  I love the shoes with the jeweled heels and the blue patent is such a beautiful color &#10084;



Thanks Rosie!

The heels don't have jewels, they are little spikes


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Thanks hopi! The molly was at a really good price. They have 10% and then 50%, so it ended up being 134 plus tax. The outlet in Albertville MN had 2 more when I left this afternoon (around 4pm) and nobody was looking at any of the signaure legacy bags, so they might still be there.



It is stunning,really loving the black bags lately and such a steal.
Have you seen the totes in blue like your red patent & brass with the chains, Had a fit over it after seeing your pictures, if so did you love the blue?


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Nice haul!  I love that siggy Molly so I'm glad you bought her again.  Cute shoes, too!
> 
> Thanks...I like my new tote and I can't wait to get the matching wallet!



Thanks Sarah! 

I even ended up buying the same molly that I returned, which was perfect since I had selected carefully when I first bought it. And the shoes are sooo comfy...can't wait for 'no socks' weather


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I agree.  Did you go to the outlets today?  I changed my mind and didn't go.  But while I was out running errands I ran by Macy's.  I have been eyeing SIUMom's o-ring shopper and a new tote called the "Charleston".  Came home with the Charleston in the taupe; only $149 with the 25% off.
> 
> It's a nice size, zipper closure, outside pocket and will fit easily on the shoulder.
> 
> http://i832.photobucket.com/albums/zz249/slw422/Dooney/Totes/4015457f-01bc-4eb5-944f-eef838408d41_zps7504fa44.jpg]
> 
> They didn't have the taupe wallet, so I guess I'll be calling the outlets![/QUOTE]
> 
> Mornin' Sarah!
> I've been eyeing the Charleston tote too! (Although I didn't know the name of it.)  This does have an outside back zipper pocket, right?  I love the shape an the strap drop.  Congrats!
> 
> [quote="MaryBel, post: 24118586"]Hi Sarah,
> 
> 
> I returned the pleated sophia and also a sig molly that I had bought a few weeks ago and then bought it again at a cheaper price :graucho:
> I was going to just return it since I also have the sig duffle also in black but when I found out the new price, I ended up buying it again. At that price I don't mind having 2 sig bags in black. I also got one of the MFF patent peyton totes, in blue. I loved the color and I love this style, so roomy. Besides it looked pretty good with today's outfit. Ah I found a tassel fob in cobalt, so that one came home with me.
> 
> On the way out decided to stop at Vince Camutto to check out the shoes, ended up getting 4 pairs for me and 2 pairs for gifts. Here are all the pics
> 
> oh, btw, your tote is gorgeous! I have seen them but not closely. I'll have to take another look next time.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Mornin' MaryBel!
> 
> You are something else!  I love your bags and shoes!  I especially love the Peyton patent tote.  I think I would like it in Blue over Red.  Wait.  Red. No, I really like the Blue!  Congrats!


----------



## StillWG

I can't keep up with all the new beauties being shown here!  

*Sarah*, I've purse posed with the red Charleston several time.  Then tried the black and also the taupe. She's a great bag!  If only I could get myself to carry totes.....

*MaryBel*, what can I say....your shopping "finds" are amazing!!  

*Hopi*, I love your new Coach bag!  

Congratulations to everyone bringing beauties home!  



Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Sarah!
> I've been eyeing the Charleston tote too! (Although I didn't know the name of it.)  This does have an outside back zipper pocket, right?  I love the shape an the strap drop.  Congrats!
> !



Hey girl.  I am really liking this bag; it's a good size tote for me.  I looked at the o-ring shoppers-- LOVE them,  but they seem a little large.  Anyhow, yes...the Charleston has a HUGE zipper pocket across the back...







And a top zipper closure...






And I think it's very reasonably priced, so a good value.  



StillWG said:


> I can't keep up with all the new beauties being shown here!
> 
> *Sarah*, I've purse posed with the red Charleston several time.  Then tried the black and also the taupe. She's a great bag!  If only I could get myself to carry totes.....
> 
> Sue



I know what you mean, Sue.  This is really the first Dooney tote I have bought in a long time.  I think maybe the yellow Crescent tote was the last one!  Anyhow for some reason I was in a "tote" frame of mind lately!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey girl.  I am really liking this bag; it's a good size tote for me.  Ilooked at the o-ring shoppers-- LOVE them,  but they seem a little large.  Anyhow, yes...the Charleston has a HUGE zipper pocket across the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a top zipper closure...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I think it's very reasonably priced, so a good value.



Yes!  That's the one I've been posing with too! It caught my attention because it has a zip top and outside zipper pocket. I thought it would be a great carry-on tote.  The O-Ring is a large tote compared to the Charleston.  I've used my O-Ring to carry thick files to our service center.  It holds a lot more than you'll probably need on a daily basis.  It, or this Coach tote will be my carry on bag at this point.  I've had this bag for over 10 years and it's been my carry on for a few trips.  It has a break-away zip top, holds everything I need, and a water bottle easily fits on the side.  I may use the Coach tote and pack the O-ring.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ooooh, that Coach is gorgeous!  I'm thinking the Charleston would be a little small for a carry on.  I just bought it as a handbag.  It is very close in size to the Coach Medium Candace.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Ooooh, that Coach is gorgeous!  I'm thinking the Charleston would be a little small for a carry on.  I just bought it as a handbag.  It is very close in size to the Coach Medium Candace.



Thanks Sarah!  

I'm happy to hear you think the Charleston will be too small.  I wasn't sure if it would work, now I can move on and obsess about another bag! LOL!


----------



## MiaBorsa

DUH!!  I was just going through my "wallet basket" and found a taupe/saddle wallet.  GEESH.  (I ordered another one just like it from the Dallas Galleria store yesterday...so now I will have two of them.   )  Is this a SIGN??


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> DUH!!  I was just going through my "wallet basket" and found a taupe/saddle wallet.  GEESH.  (I ordered another one just like it from the Dallas Galleria store yesterday...*so now I will have two of them.   )  Is this a SIGN?*?



 It's a sign to check the basket before you order a wallet!
How big is that "Wallet Basket"? I have a wallet drawer and I'm willing to bet you have more wallets than I do. LOL!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> It's a sign to check the basket before you order a wallet!
> How big is that "Wallet Basket"? I have a wallet drawer and I'm willing to bet you have more wallets than I do. LOL!



I don't know what my deal is with wallets.  I didn't use to care about them.  Just one more step in my addiction.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I don't know what my deal is with wallets.  I didn't use to care about them.  Just one more step in my addiction.



I think the wallet addiction is the 4th step, right before the, "Buy mutiples of the same wallet" step.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Sort of on-wallet-topic, LOOOOOK at this adorable Brighton card case!!   http://www.zappos.com/brighton-stiletto-card-case-white


----------



## RuedeNesle

That is adorable Sarah!


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> It is stunning,really loving the black bags lately and such a steal.
> Have you seen the totes in blue like your red patent & brass with the chains, Had a fit over it after seeing your pictures, if so did you love the blue?



I have seen the blue tote at Macy's. It's a really nice blue, a little lighter than the one I just got. The chain tote is not a solid blue color, it kind of varies in intensity, but its not very noticeable. I like that tote a lot. It's on my wish list for sure.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' MaryBel!
> 
> *You are something else!*  I love your bags and shoes!  I especially love the Peyton patent tote.  I think I would like it in Blue over Red.  Wait.  Red. No, I really like the Blue!  Congrats!



Thanks! Is that a good thing or a bad thing? 

Well, they didn't have this one in red, I think, or if they did I never saw it. But you know me and blue bags, I can not say no to them :shame:


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> I can't keep up with all the new beauties being shown here!
> 
> *Sarah*, I've purse posed with the red Charleston several time.  Then tried the black and also the taupe. She's a great bag!  If only I could get myself to carry totes.....
> 
> *MaryBel*, what can I say....your shopping "finds" are amazing!!
> 
> *Hopi*, I love your new Coach bag!
> 
> Congratulations to everyone bringing beauties home!
> 
> 
> 
> Sue



Thanks Sue!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> DUH!!  I was just going through my "wallet basket" and found a taupe/saddle wallet.  GEESH.  (I ordered another one just like it from the Dallas Galleria store yesterday...so now I will have two of them.   )  Is this a SIGN??



Did they already ship it? Maybe you can cancel your order.


----------



## MaryBel

Dillards loot is here...unpacking now. Pics in a bit.


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> Yes!  That's the one I've been posing with too! It caught my attention because it has a zip top and outside zipper pocket. I thought it would be a great carry-on tote.  The O-Ring is a large tote compared to the Charleston.  I've used my O-Ring to carry thick files to our service center.  It holds a lot more than you'll probably need on a daily basis.  It, or this Coach tote will be my carry on bag at this point.  I've had this bag for over 10 years and it's been my carry on for a few trips.  It has a break-away zip top, holds everything I need, and a water bottle easily fits on the side.  I may use the Coach tote and pack the O-ring.




beautiful bag


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> beautiful bag



Thanks Hopi!

This is weird!  If I edit, it moves the print over, but if I delete the edit it prints in the middle?


----------



## MaryBel

Here they are


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Dillards loot is here...unpacking now. Pics in a bit.



Hi MaryBel!

Can't wait to see pics! 

ETA:  You are fast! LOL! I love your Dillard's loot!


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks Hopi!
> 
> This is weird!  If I edit, it moves the print over, but if I delete the edit it prints in the middle?



Still can't get the darn more quote thingsto work and following posts is messing with me.

I am sure it is the forum and not us


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MaryBel!
> 
> Can't wait to see pics!
> 
> ETA:  You are fast! LOL! I love your Dillard's loot!



Thanks! Love all of them but especially the molly!


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Here they are




I want to live where you live, another amazing haul, and the Dooney fobs are so dang cute. Great stuff, Congrats


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> I want to live where you live, another amazing haul, and the Dooney fobs are so dang cute. Great stuff, Congrats



Maybe MaryBel could host a one week "Econonics Seminar".  She would take us shopping every day and show us how to get the great bargains she gets!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Here they are



More great stuff!  Love Molly!!


----------



## elbgrl

That Molly is gorgeous!&#9829;


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> *Maybe MaryBel could host a one week [/B]"Econonics Seminar".  She would take us shopping every day and show us how to get the great bargains she gets! *


*

Good idea, and if we could get college credit or certificate renewal hours it would be like double dippin'.*


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Here they are






I was just looking at a twin to your Molly at Macy's today.  So pretty!

How will you pick a bag to carry with all these new beauties to choose from?

BTW, the plum Croco CCW is 25% off plus another 25% off if your new Croco bag need a companion.  I ordered one to try with my plum D II Satchel.  I'm not sure what store she's coming from.  The satchel came from VA.  


Sue


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> Good idea, and if we could get college credit or certificate renewal hours it would be like double dippin'.



Maybe we could get a student loan and use it for "expenses".


----------



## gatorgirl07

RuedeNesle said:


> Maybe we could get a student loan and use it for "expenses".



Love this idea!!


----------



## StillWG

RuedeNesle said:


> Maybe we could get a student loan and use it for "expenses".





We would definitely need to do a lot more research!


Sue


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> *I want to live where you live*, another amazing haul, and the Dooney fobs are so dang cute. Great stuff, Congrats



Thanks hopi! 

Really? I don't even like where I live. This haul was online, and the molly over the phone since there are no Dillards here  The only decent store here is Macy's and you can never find all the brands at the same location.


----------



## hopi

StillWG said:


> We would definitely need to do a lot more research!
> 
> 
> Sue




Got the field trip forms,
 Southwest 2 bags fly free 50 lbs each & 2 carry ons.
All you have to hope for is trustworthy TSA's 
oh and hopefully not being x-rayed nude.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Maybe MaryBel could host a one week "Econonics Seminar".  She would take us shopping every day and show us how to get the great bargains she gets!




That would be really fun!


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Thanks hopi!
> 
> Really? I don't even like where I live. T*his haul was online, and the molly over the phone since there are no Dillards here  The only decent store here is Macy's and you can never find all the brands at the same location.*


*
*
Okay ladies, there has been a change in plans


Looks like we are on our own


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> More great stuff!  Love Molly!!



Thanks Sarah!

Yes, molly in this color is the prettiest of all, and I'm not a brown fan but when I saw the color IRL, wow, had to get her. It's the most gorgeous shade of brown there is.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> That Molly is gorgeous!&#9829;



Thanks Rosie!


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> I was just looking at a twin to your Molly at Macy's today.  So pretty!
> 
> How will you pick a bag to carry with all these new beauties to choose from?
> 
> BTW, the plum Croco CCW is 25% off plus another 25% off if your new Croco bag need a companion.  I ordered one to try with my plum D II Satchel.  I'm not sure what store she's coming from.  The satchel came from VA.
> 
> 
> Sue



Thanks Sue! 

It would be a very difficult task to pick one, especially since I go back to use 'older' ones. I was carrying my cobalt duffle and changed back to my small flo satchel in black.

My store didn't have the plum satchel but it had the ivy one, I was tempted to get it but decided to just get the bags. Hopefully I can find the wallets at the outlet later.


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> Good idea, and if we could get college credit or certificate renewal hours it would be like double dippin'.



 



RuedeNesle said:


> Maybe we could get a student loan and use it for "expenses".



if by "expenses" you mean the shopping that will be required for the "practice sessions" it might need to be a big loan. It depends how much practice you need 



gatorgirl07 said:


> Love this idea!!







StillWG said:


> We would definitely need to do a lot more research!
> 
> Sue



Wow, it sounds like we have enough people to make a class


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> [/B]
> Okay ladies, there has been a change in plans
> 
> 
> Looks like we are on our own



Not really, we just need to pick a different location. I'll fly too!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey girl.  I am really liking this bag; it's a good size tote for me.  I looked at the o-ring shoppers-- LOVE them,  but they seem a little large.  Anyhow, yes...the Charleston has a HUGE zipper pocket across the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a top zipper closure...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I think it's very reasonably priced, so a good value.
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean, Sue.  This is really the first Dooney tote I have bought in a long time.  I think maybe the yellow Crescent tote was the last one!  Anyhow for some reason I was in a "tote" frame of mind lately!



Sarah, I just love this bag!!! Love the color.  Congrats girl!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Sue!
> 
> It would be a very difficult task to pick one, especially since I go back to use 'older' ones. I was carrying my cobalt duffle and changed back to my small flo satchel in black.
> 
> My store didn't have the plum satchel but it had the ivy one, I was tempted to get it but decided to just get the bags. Hopefully I can find the wallets at the outlet later.



Wow MaryBel, some more great bags, and shoes, my first true addiction!!! You have been on a ROLL!!!  I love that Molly,   I swear I WILL have one, one day!!!!  Congrats on the great buys and yeah, you need to teach classes on how to shop!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Sarah, I just love this bag!!! Love the color.  Congrats girl!!!



Thanks, JJ.  She's kind of a plain Jane, but I like her.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cali Bag Lady said:


> I love that Molly,   I swear I WILL have one, one day!!!!


 
Girl, you'd better get on it!  They have discontinued Molly.


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> Girl, you'd better get on it!  They have discontinued Molly.






Okay, I'd better get one soon then.  I love the silhouette.  

Thanks for the info, Sarah!  



Sue


----------



## MaryBel

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Wow MaryBel, some more great bags, and shoes, my first true addiction!!! You have been on a ROLL!!!  I love that Molly,   I swear I WILL have one, one day!!!!  Congrats on the great buys and yeah, you need to teach classes on how to shop!!!



Thanks Joy!
Shoes were my first addiction too! 

I saw the same molly at Macy's reduced 25% and with today's sale you can get an extra 25%. If they don't have it in your store, they can order it from a different store and ship it (free) to your home.


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Joy!
> Shoes were my first addiction too!
> 
> *I saw the same molly at Macy's reduced 25% and with today's sale you can get an extra 25%. *If they don't have it in your store, they can order it from a different store and ship it (free) to your home.




There's one in my store too!

I'm trying to resist....still have a few hours until closing.    I promised myself I was done when I ordered the CCWs yesterday!



Sue


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> There's one in my store too!
> 
> I'm trying to resist....still have a few hours until closing.    I promised myself I was done when I ordered the CCWs yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> Sue



I'd go for it! Especially since the cognac is the prettiest of all and it's being discountinued, so I don't think you will be able to find it, especially at the sale price later.


----------



## MiaBorsa

That's one thing about Coach...if you snooze, you lose.  They change styles and colors rapidly, unlike Dooney.  So if there's a Coach you want you need to grab it!   (Not to enable or anything, haha.)


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> I'd go for it! Especially since the cognac is the prettiest of all and it's being discountinued, so I don't think you will be able to find it, especially at the sale price later.




You are so right!  I have to re-think that possibility while I take Weston for a walk.  Meanwhile, my latest obsession is the Coach Ocelot print like your wristlet.  I can't find your picture.  Did you pick that one up at Macy's?  I saw a lady carrying the matching duffle yesterday and this morning began to feel that I "needed" one too.  These aren't in the outlets yet are they?  I have to take a peek at macys.com, then think about calling the store.  

Oh way too many temptations!


Sue


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> You are so right!  I have to re-think that possibility while I take Weston for a walk.  Meanwhile, my latest obsession is the Coach Ocelot print like your wristlet.  I can't find your picture.  Did you pick that one up at Macy's?  I saw a lady carrying the matching duffle yesterday and this morning began to feel that I "needed" one too.  These aren't in the outlets yet are they?  I have to take a peek at macys.com, then think about calling the store.
> 
> Oh way too many temptations!
> 
> 
> Sue



The pic of the duffle is in post 250 and the wristlet in post 306, both in this thread. I haven't seen them at the outlets, but my outlet rarely gets good stuff. Yes, I got them both at Macy's. When I got my duffle, it was reduced 50% and then I got the extra 25% for the pre-sale, the wristlet was reduced 25% and the extra 25% for the presale.


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> The pic of the duffle is in post 250 and the wristlet in post 306, both in this thread. I haven't seen them at the outlets, but my outlet rarely gets good stuff. Yes, I got them both at Macy's. When I got my duffle, it was reduced 50% and then I got the extra 25% for the pre-sale, the wristlet was reduced 25% and the extra 25% for the presale.




Thanks, GF!  

I just talked to my favorite SA at Macy's!  She's trying to find the duffle for me!  The UPC code is exactly what she needed to look for the bag.  The bag will be exactly what you paid (if she finds it).  Amazing!  I'm going to pass on the wristlet for now.  

I had forgotten you got the duffle but did remember the wristlet!

Stll thinking about Molly.....



Sue


----------



## hopi

StillWG said:


> Thanks, GF!
> 
> I just talked to my favorite SA at Macy's!  She's trying to find the duffle for me!  The UPC code is exactly what she needed to look for the bag.  The bag will be exactly what you paid (if she finds it).  Amazing!  I'm going to pass on the wristlet for now.
> 
> I had forgotten you got the duffle but did remember the wristlet!
> 
> *Stll thinking about Molly.....*
> 
> 
> 
> Sue



I hear you


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> My macy's loot is home




I finally found these pictures!

No wonder the ocelot Duffle looked so familiar to me when I saw the lady with her in Macy's yesterday.  I had seen yours!  

She's going to be a fun bag to have.  Thanks for your help in finding her, MaryBel!  


Sue


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> That's one thing about Coach...if you snooze, you lose.  They change styles and colors rapidly, unlike Dooney.  So if there's a Coach you want you need to grab it!   (Not to enable or anything, haha.)



Brahmin is the same way.  And they don't realize 27 bizzillion bags of one style.  They make whatever they make and "when they are gone, they are GONE!!!"  I learned that the hard way.


----------



## YorkieLove75

Where are you guys finding all these good sales?? None of my stores had any Coach or Dooney's for 50% off! I would have broke my purse ban. I feel cheated! All I saw was Lord & Taylor had a couple of Coach's 20% off. I saw nothing at Macy's except I know they had the 25% coupon this weekend.


----------



## StillWG

YorkieLove75 said:


> Where are you guys finding all these good sales?? None of my stores had any Coach or Dooney's for 50% off! I would have broke my purse ban. I feel cheated! All I saw was Lord & Taylor had a couple of Coach's 20% off. I saw nothing at Macy's except I know they had the 25% coupon this weekend.



If you have a specific Coach style in mind and can get the UPC number, the SA at Macy's can try to locate one for you and check the price.  I do know that Coach Molly is on sale for 25% off plus the additional 25% for the sale.  So are some Dillen II plum and tangerine bags (the Satchels and Medium Zipper Pocket Sacs for sure).  The Dooneys and Coaches on sale on line are also eligible for the extra 25% off.  For Coaches you have to call the store to have them order the bag to get the coupon to apply.  

HTH

Sue


----------



## YorkieLove75

I honestly don't know why I do this to myself. I just saw that the purse I've been lusting over the most-small florentine satchel in plum is in sale on the Dooney site. Maybe that is a sign that it might be at the outlets. If not, that baby is mine when I come back!!


----------



## MaryBel

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Brahmin is the same way.  And they don't realize 27 bizzillion bags of one style.  They make whatever they make and "when they are gone, they are GONE!!!"  I learned that the hard way.



So Joy, which brahmin bag got away?
For some reason, I have 2 stuck on my mind, the blue anaconda and the other one I don't even remember the collection name, it was a blue one that had white trim and star fish all over it. I remember there was also one kind of sand color with fish in it. I think IG got one of those.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> So Joy, which brahmin bag got away?
> For some reason, I have 2 stuck on my mind, the blue anaconda and the other one I don't even remember the collection name, it was a blue one that had white trim and star fish all over it. I remember there was also one kind of sand color with fish in it. I think IG got one of those.



Oooh, I remember that tropical fish tote.  Yeah, IG got that one.


----------



## YorkieLove75

YorkieLove75 said:


> I honestly don't know why I do this to myself. I just saw that the purse I've been lusting over the most-small florentine satchel in plum is in sale on the Dooney site. Maybe that is a sign that it might be at the outlets. If not, that baby is mine when I come back!!


Hehe! My hubby said he would buy the plum florentine for my birthday! I'll buy myself the Coach tote I had initially asked him for.


----------



## MaryBel

YorkieLove75 said:


> Hehe! My hubby said he would buy the plum florentine for my birthday! I'll buy myself the Coach tote I had initially asked him for.



Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YorkieLove75 said:


> Hehe! My hubby said he would buy the plum florentine for my birthday! I'll buy myself the Coach tote I had initially asked him for.



   I THINK you can use the Dooney Easy Pay on that bag.


----------



## seton

YorkieLove75 said:


> I honestly don't know why I do this to myself. I just saw that the purse I've been lusting over the most-small florentine satchel in plum is in sale on the Dooney site. Maybe that is a sign that it might be at the outlets. If not, that baby is mine when I come back!!



its def at the outlets.


----------



## elbgrl

Here's my Blue Pacific:


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Here's my Blue Pacific:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2093612



WOW, that's the one. Love it!


----------



## elbgrl

Yep me too but you see the tags are still on it!  Thanks for reminding me about it - gonna take her out for a spin!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Yep me too but you see the tags are still on it!  Thanks for reminding me about it - gonna take her out for a spin!



oh yeah, take her out. Now that I know the name (thanks, btw) I'm going to look for her. Hopefully I'llhave more luck.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> WOW, that's the one. Love it!



OK, that's not the one IG got.  Hers had actual tropical angel fish on it.  

LOL... a Google found this post...  http://community.qvc.com/forums/Doo...-girls-new-brahmin-angel-fish-tote-wpics.aspx


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, that's not the one IG got.  Hers had actual tropical angel fish on it.
> 
> LOL... a Google found this post...  http://community.qvc.com/forums/Doo...-girls-new-brahmin-angel-fish-tote-wpics.aspx



Yes, my sentence didn't make sense.  What I meant was that the pattern in Rosie's bag is the one I want. I think the IG's Angel fish and this one with the star fish were part of the same collection, weren't they?

Yes, I remember IG's pics. I'd like it in the Vivian style, but at this point, probably would take whatever I find. My hope is I can find something at the outlet in Orlando if we go on May.

btw, did you see today's FOS. No more tan willis 
Now I'll be obsessing about that one. Those pics get me everytime


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MaryBel said:


> So Joy, which brahmin bag got away?
> For some reason, I have 2 stuck on my mind, the blue anaconda and the other one I don't even remember the collection name, it was a blue one that had white trim and star fish all over it. I remember there was also one kind of sand color with fish in it. I think IG got one of those.



I was never fast enough with the Brahmin Copa's.  First the Copper, then the navy Copa... but I was able to get the pink Copa which is SO JJ in the summer time.  And oh yeah, I loved that same blue one with the star fish.. OMG.  I guess my problem is I just don't want to pay full price for any purse, and Brahmins are so limited at the stores out here.  So I either wait for a sale or for them to even show up and then I miss out. And I really am not crazy about buying them site unseen from their website at full price.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

elbgrl said:


> Here's my Blue Pacific:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2093612



OMG.. I LOVE that!!!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, that's not the one IG got.  Hers had actual tropical angel fish on it.
> 
> LOL... a Google found this post...  http://community.qvc.com/forums/Doo...-girls-new-brahmin-angel-fish-tote-wpics.aspx



Hahahaha... I remember that!!!  Boy that was a pretty bag too.  IG is another big Brahmin fan.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

YorkieLove75 said:


> Hehe! My hubby said he would buy the plum florentine for my birthday! I'll buy myself the Coach tote I had initially asked him for.



Yaaaay!!!  

We want to see pics when you get your hands on those beauties!!!  

Congrats!!!


----------



## MaryBel

Cali Bag Lady said:


> I was never fast enough with the Brahmin Copa's.  First the Copper, then the navy Copa... but I was able to get the pink Copa which is SO JJ in the summer time.  And oh yeah, I loved that same blue one with the star fish.. OMG.  I guess my problem is I just don't want to pay full price for any purse, and Brahmins are so limited at the stores out here.  So I either wait for a sale or for them to even show up and then I miss out. And I really am not crazy about buying them site unseen from their website at full price.



I missed the copper because I still didn't know about Brahmins, the navy, I never saw IRL and in pics it didn't quite call to me but I got the white one in the tyler and the mini anytime (don't remember the name of the color) and the pink in the mini arno. The pink I never saw IRL either, but from pics I knew I had to get it. I have the same problem about not wanting to pay full price and I might have caved if I'd seen it IRL, even at FP, but I never did and by the time I realized, it was gone.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Here's my Blue Pacific:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2093612



Rosie, I was trying to tell you what a cute bag that is last night when the stupid board went down.     It's STILL CUTE TODAY!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> btw, did you see today's FOS. No more tan willis
> Now I'll be obsessing about that one. Those pics get me everytime



Yeah, the FOS is a total dud, thank goodness.     I am TRYING to reign myself in; I should be good to go for a while.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Rosie, I was trying to tell you what a cute bag that is last night when the stupid board went down.     It's STILL CUTE TODAY!!!!



Haha I know, thanks!


----------



## elbgrl

Cali Bag Lady said:


> OMG.. I LOVE that!!!!!



Thanks Joy.

You know you have to be quick on some of those special Brahmins, cause they're never around for long.  I just had to have something in the Blue Pacific.
I have a mini arno in the pink Copa, and a large Alden in the Copper Copa, but I sold the white one on Ebay, cause it just didn't do it for me.  I'll probably never part with the others.  

Agree, thank goodness the FOS online was a dud, I didn't need anything.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Thanks Joy.
> 
> You know you have to be quick on some of those special Brahmins, cause they're never around for long.  I just had to have something in the Blue Pacific.
> I have a mini arno in the pink Copa, and a large Alden in the Copper Copa, but I sold the white one on Ebay, cause it just didn't do it for me.  I'll probably never part with the others.
> 
> Agree, thank goodness the FOS online was a dud, I didn't need anything.



Hey girls, have you seen the brahmin with the flowers? I'm loving that one now.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Hey girls, have you seen the brahmin with the flowers? I'm loving that one now.



Yep.  Cute, but not on my radar.   BUT--I would like a wallet in the flowers.


----------



## hopi

Originally Posted by elbgrl 
Here's my Blue Pacific:


Oh wow, it's blue and an ocean theme,
 beyond the sea,
ahhhhhhhh brings a smile to my face
beautiful bag


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Yeah, the FOS is a total dud, thank goodness.   *I am TRYING to reign myself* *in;* *I should be good to go for a while*.



To late
saw those 2 Molly's over on the Coach forum


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Hey girls, have you seen the brahmin with the flowers? I'm loving that one now.



YES!!  Lovin' them!  I absolutely adore flowers.  Probably why I love Vera Bradley so much


----------



## elbgrl

hopi said:


> Originally Posted by elbgrl
> Here's my Blue Pacific:
> 
> 
> Oh wow, it's blue and an ocean theme,
> beyond the sea,
> ahhhhhhhh brings a smile to my face
> beautiful bag



Thanks hopi!  I love summer, marine, beach themes!


----------



## elbgrl

hopi said:


> To late
> saw those 2 Molly's over on the Coach forum



In other news, I've been bad on the 'bay.  Scored two Mollys this weekend, one in parchment, and one in tourmaline.  Can't wait to get them!


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> In other news, I've been bad on the 'bay.  Scored two Mollys this weekend, one in parchment, and one in tourmaline.  Can't wait to get them!




I am so envious, parchment is such a beautiful color and tourmaline, I could cry.
One would have me dancing.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> In other news, I've been bad on the 'bay.  Scored two Mollys this weekend, one in parchment, and one in tourmaline.  Can't wait to get them!



Oooooh, they will be gorgeous! Congrats!

I was tempted to order the parchment at the Dillards sale, but convinced myself that I don't need another white bag, that I will be worrying too much about it not getting dirty. Then saw it IRL on Saturday  Good thing my cognac arrived that same day and made me forget about it. But tourmaline, that is a wow color for sure! I can see why you been bad, I'd be bad for tourmaline too, actually I was bad for tourmaline and got the duffle and then I was really bad and got almost the whole rainbow + colors not in the rainbow 

Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## elbgrl

I REALLY didn't mean to get both.  I made an offer on the tourmaline one, and didn't think she would accept it, so in the meantime, I decided to bid on the parchment one.  Long story short, I won the parchment, then right after that, she accepted my offer for the tourmaline one!  So double score!


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> *I REALLY didn't mean to get both*.  I made an offer on the tourmaline one, and didn't think she would accept it, so in the meantime, I decided to bid on the parchment one.  Long story short, I won the parchment, then right after that, she accepted my offer for the tourmaline one!  So double score!




Famous last words aroud here!


----------



## elbgrl

hopi said:


> Famous last words aroud here!



:d


----------



## elbgrl

Ok purse forum is acting hinky today.  Can't access it from my ipad, and on my laptop, my emoticons are coming up symbols instead.  Anybody else having problems?


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> To late
> saw those 2 Molly's over on the Coach forum



OK, those are not new.  :buttercup:


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Hey girls, have you seen the brahmin with the flowers? I'm loving that one now.




Is this the Brahmin floral you were referring to?

http://www.brahmin.com/floral


I love this collection!

Yesterday I was checking with Brahmin to see if I could get just the roses to use as a doo dah on my solid bags.  They do make custom roses but not in this leather.  If I can find a good sale on this collection, I think I may "need" one of the bags or the wallet!  


Sue


----------



## elbgrl

StillWG said:


> Is this the Brahmin floral you were referring to?
> 
> http://www.brahmin.com/floral
> 
> 
> I love this collection!
> 
> Yesterday I was checking with Brahmin to see if I could get just the roses to use as a doo dah on my solid bags.  They do make custom roses but not in this leather.  If I can find a good sale on this collection, I think I may "need" one of the bags or the wallet!
> 
> 
> Sue




Gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> Is this the Brahmin floral you were referring to?
> 
> http://www.brahmin.com/floral
> 
> 
> I love this collection!
> 
> Yesterday I was checking with Brahmin to see if I could get just the roses to use as a doo dah on my solid bags.  They do make custom roses but not in this leather.  If I can find a good sale on this collection, I think I may "need" one of the bags or the wallet!
> 
> 
> Sue



Yes, those are the ones. I need one of them.


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Yes, those are the ones. I need one of them.




Definitely!  

Now to find them on sale....the challenge!! 



Sue


----------



## StillWG

elbgrl said:


> Gorgeous!




ITA!

It took me a while to realize that they were all leather!  



Sue


----------



## elbgrl

Do report back if you see these on sale!


----------



## YorkieLove75

MaryBel said:


> Yes, those are the ones. I need one of them.



Those are cute! I'm not a big fan of Brahmin cause I don't like the python/croco type bags but these I like.


----------



## elbgrl

What's everyone up to today?

I'm heading to the Coach Outlet to check out the new tote bags shown on the online sale - I'm flying at the end of the month to PA to visit DD, so if I get to the Reading outlet I'll have a tote to load up the bags !


----------



## elbgrl

In other news, I got to see the floral leather Brahmin bags at Dillards the other day - I was underwhelmed.  While they are leather, the leather to me looked hard and "plastic" so they are "off" of my list.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> What's everyone up to today?
> 
> I'm heading to the Coach Outlet to check out the new tote bags shown on the online sale - I'm flying at the end of the month to PA to visit DD, so if I get to the Reading outlet I'll have a tote to load up the bags !



There are some really cute weekenders on the FOS, Rosie!  Unfortunately I have too many weekenders already!!  I don't know what I'm going to do today; it looks like rain so I'll likely just do some laundry and read.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> In other news, I got to see the floral leather Brahmin bags at Dillards the other day - I was underwhelmed.  While they are leather, the leather to me looked hard and "plastic" so they are "off" of my list.



Agree.  I have seen them and wasn't drawn to them in the least.  I would like to have a floral wallet, though.  I ordered a HOBO wallet from Zappos and it's creepy, haha.  Plus, they shipped it in a HUGE box...what the heck??


----------



## MiaBorsa

Brahmin's Spring Catalog is out!    http://www.brahmin.com/spring-catalog-1?tp=VE1HUj0xLHRpZD04MDQ1MjMs


----------



## elbgrl

Okay, just back from the Coach outlet, and this tote is wonderful:







it all folds up in the little pouch, and so many beautiful colors to choose from!

They also had TONS of legacy, leather and signature!  Lots of sig Mollys, leather bucket archivals and a few duffles.  

The tote was only $65!  Awesome deal - thinking about another color - the navy was beautiful.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Okay, just back from the Coach outlet, and this tote is wonderful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it all folds up in the little pouch, and so many beautiful colors to choose from!
> 
> They also had TONS of legacy, leather and signature!  Lots of sig Mollys, leather bucket archivals and a few duffles.
> 
> The tote was only $65!  Awesome deal - thinking about another color - the navy was beautiful.



Nice!  I'm avoiding the outlet for a while.  I've got all the Legacy stuff I plan to buy, and I know it will be a madhouse this weekend.


----------



## hopi

elbgrl;24161273]Okay, just back from the Coach outlet, and this tote is wonderful:






it all folds up in the little pouch, and so many beautiful colors to choose from!

They also had TONS of legacy, leather and signature!  Lots of sig Mollys, leather bucket archivals and a few duffles.  

The tote was only $65!  Awesome deal - thinking about another color - the navy was beautiful.[/QUOTE]

really cute tote rosie,
Would love to to see the outlets, so jealous.


----------



## elbgrl

Thanks girls, I'm in love with this tote!  Keep thinking about the navy one . . .

They're in the online outlet sale today.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Thanks girls, I'm in love with this tote!  Keep thinking about the navy one . . .
> 
> They're in the online outlet sale today.



Hey Rosie,
Decided to change plans and took a quick trip to the outlet this afternoon since tomorrow we will have freezing rain.  I saw the totes, wow, all the colors were gorgeous. I loved the navy the most, but all the other bright colors were so yummy. At the end I didn't get any since I didn't want to spend more money after all the other bags I was getting.

So I ended up getting a black molly, a black/navy rory and a black multi rory. 
Then decided to take a quick pick at the clearance section and found a glam tote in denim signature that I wanted since missing on it on the FOS.


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Hey Rosie,
> Decided to change plans and took a quick trip to the outlet this afternoon since tomorrow we will have freezing rain.  I saw the totes, wow, all the colors were gorgeous. I loved the navy the most, but all the other bright colors were so yummy. At the end I didn't get any since I didn't want to spend more money after all the other bags I was getting.
> 
> So I ended up *getting a black molly, a black/navy rory and a black multi rory.*
> Then decided to take a quick pick at the clearance section and found a glam tote in denim signature that I wanted since missing on it on the FOS.



MaryBel,
Sometimes I think you read my mind, just what would love to get next besides molly, never saw the denim glam, after you rest, can't wait to see your pictures


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Hey Rosie,
> Decided to change plans and took a quick trip to the outlet this afternoon since tomorrow we will have freezing rain.  I saw the totes, wow, all the colors were gorgeous. I loved the navy the most, but all the other bright colors were so yummy. At the end I didn't get any since I didn't want to spend more money after all the other bags I was getting.
> 
> So I ended up getting a black molly, a black/navy rory and a black multi rory.
> Then decided to take a quick pick at the clearance section and found a glam tote in denim signature that I wanted since missing on it on the FOS.



Shut the door!  You came away with a haul girl!  Pics please!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Shut the door!  You came away with a haul girl!  Pics please!



The bags are in witness protection right now 
Pics tomorrow morning!


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> *The bags are in witness protection right now *
> Pics tomorrow morning!


----------



## MaryBel

Going to another OT, I just saw another Brahmin sea motif style, this one is called blue atlantic (wow, so creative, the last one was blue pacific). 

I took a pic with my phone, It shows mostly the tag since I wanted it to remember the name, but you can see the print a little bit.


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Going to another OT, I just saw another Brahmin sea motif style, this one is called blue atlantic (wow, so creative, the last one was blue pacific).
> 
> I took a pic with my phone, It shows mostly the tag since I wanted it to remember the name, but you can see the print a little bit.



Oh I like!  Saw this one in the new spring catalog, but it looks much prettier in your picture.


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> The bags are in witness protection right now
> Pics tomorrow morning!





I have had several in that program from time to time!

One question about the Brahmin photo you posted....are the little stars silver?  I thought they looked blue in the catalog but can't quite tell on my computer.  Maybe I need to adjust my color!  Cute pattern no matter what the color is.


Sue
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StillWG

elbgrl said:


> In other news, I got to see the floral leather Brahmin bags at Dillards the other day - I was underwhelmed.  While they are leather, the leather to me looked hard and "plastic" so they are "off" of my list.




Thanks for your observations on this line.  I had been admiring the handbags and the wallet but may wait to consider them until I see them in RL.  They look so pretty on the computer!


Sue
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StillWG

Does anyone know why posts have "Posted via Mobile Device" at the end of a post?  I can't figure out how to get rid of it and didn't add it to my signature.  Strange.....


Sue
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YorkieLove75

I thought about you guys yesterday when I was at the big Macy's. They had a huge Brahmin section. They also had an excellent selection of Dooney's and Coach. I fell in love with the twist hobo in chestnut. I just couldn't bring myself to buy it full price when I know next week I can order it online on sale. 

I enjoyed seeing all the bags the women carried in NYC. It was nice to not see everyone carrying Coach. I saw a TON of Longchamp bags. (The nylon/cotton ones). Several LV's and a few Dooney's. Lot's of nice bags that I normally don't see where I live.

I'm upset with myself cause I found a B. Mak bag I've been lusting over forever at a DSW in Brooklyn. It is gorgeous in person. However, they wanted $200 for it. For some reason, I thought they had marked it down considerably on QVC. Not so. So now I'm mad at myself for not buying it. I was surprised to see Gucci bags at DSW! Never saw anything like that in my store!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> Does anyone know why posts have "Posted via Mobile Device" at the end of a post?  I can't figure out how to get rid of it and didn't add it to my signature.  Strange.....
> 
> 
> Sue
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Sue--they have been working on the Android and mobile apps for the site, so that might have been part of the site maintenance.  They might still be tweaking the software, so it might go away soon unless they decided to keep it.


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> Sue--they have been working on the Android and mobile apps for the site, so that might have been part of the site maintenance.  They might still be tweaking the software, so it might go away soon unless they decided to keep it.



Thanks, Sarah!

The strange thing is that I'm not on a mobile device....I'm on my laptop which of course is mobile but not in the sense that they mean.  Oh well!

ETA  When I posted this, the line had gone away.  Great....so this is a "Never mind".... 


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> Thanks, Sarah!
> 
> The strange thing is that I'm not on a mobile device....I'm on my laptop which of course is mobile but not in the sense that they mean.  Oh well!
> 
> ETA  When I posted this, the line had gone away.  Great....so this is a "Never mind"....
> 
> 
> Sue


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> I have had several in that program from time to time!
> 
> One question about the Brahmin photo you posted....are the little stars silver?  I thought they looked blue in the catalog but can't quite tell on my computer.  Maybe I need to adjust my color!  Cute pattern no matter what the color is.
> 
> 
> Sue
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




Mine are constantly in it. The only ones that don't go there are the that I bought while out with DH and my son.

Regarding the brahmin, the stars are blue. Yes, it's very cute. I'd love it more if they had it the other way around, blue background and white stars.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I am doing a "Closet Review" this afternoon and I don't know where all these purses came from.  SHEESH.  I definitely need to keep my butt away from the outlet stores.


----------



## MaryBel

Finally I got the pics of the outlet bags

Here they are


----------



## rubycat

MaryBel said:


> Finally I got the pics of the outlet bags
> 
> Here they are



Can I ask how much your black/blue rory was??


----------



## MaryBel

rubycat said:


> Can I ask how much your black/blue rory was??



All bags were 50%, so the rory was 229 + tax

The clearance bags were 65% off


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Finally I got the pics of the outlet bags
> 
> Here they are





You have  brought me to tears, that's what I want
beautiful, beautiful and beautiful


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> You have  brought me to tears, that's what I want
> beautiful, beautiful and beautiful



Thanks hopi!
I was not going to call yesterday, but decided to call to see if they had a back rory and when they said no black rorys but that they had black mollys, I asked them to put one on hold just in case. Then another MN gal told me she had gotten a color block rory so I decided to call and since I was not sure which of the 2 to get, I asked her to put both on hold. Bad idea. I loved the taupe (black multi) and I could not leave the blue behind.


----------



## elbgrl

Oh MaryBel I love them all, especially the taupe rory!  That one called me also the other day but I resisted.  Beautiful - enjoy them all!


----------



## rubycat

MaryBel said:


> All bags were 50%, so the rory was 229 + tax
> 
> The clearance bags were 65% off



Thanks!


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Mine are constantly in it. The only ones that don't go there are the that I bought while out with DH and my son.
> 
> Regarding the brahmin, the stars are blue. Yes, it's very cute. I'd love it more if they had it the other way around, blue background and white stars.




Blue with white stars would be awesome!

Thanks for the clarification about the colors of this bag!



Sue


----------



## rubycat

Has anyone ever encountered a line to get into a Coach store??
I did today, only about a five minute wait but still a bit off putting.  Luckily, the rory's made it worthwhile!!


----------



## MaryBel

rubycat said:


> Has anyone ever encountered a line to get into a Coach store??
> I did today, only about a five minute wait but still a bit off putting.  Luckily, the rory's made it worthwhile!!



yes, in the weekend is always a sure thing at my outlet. If I go on the weekend, I try to get there just before they open to avoid being in line.

Which rory did you get?


----------



## rubycat

Cement textured, and the black/navy. I regret not grabbing the black cherry candace, but I'm pretty sure it would not be a good fit for me, but what a gorgeous color!


----------



## MaryBel

rubycat said:


> Cement textured, and the black/navy. I regret not grabbing the black cherry candace, but I'm pretty sure it would not be a good fit for me, but what a gorgeous color!



Great choices ruby, congrats!
My outlet did not have any of the cement ones, just the black multi and the black/navy and then the ocelot in the print fabric. It would have made my decision more difficult if it had been there. I too considered the cherry candace, but I agree with you, the fit on that one is not very good for me either (and I still got 2 at sale at Macy's), but decided 2 is enough, besides I already have a molly and an archival bucket in that color and I was already being naughty enough with the 2 rorys, the molly and the glam tote I was getting.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Finally I got the pics of the outlet bags
> 
> Here they are



Oooooh, NICE!!  Congrats, MB.  I'm still resisting the outlets...YAY!  All the reveals on the Coach board are making me crazy(er).


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Oooooh, NICE!!  Congrats, MB.  I'm still resisting the outlets...YAY!  All the reveals on the Coach board are making me crazy(er).



Thanks Sarah!
Good job resisting them. I will have to resist them too! And avoid Macy's.
On line damage is more limited for me, although sometimes those darn coach sales get me.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

elbgrl said:


> Okay, just back from the Coach outlet, and this tote is wonderful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it all folds up in the little pouch, and so many beautiful colors to choose from!
> 
> They also had TONS of legacy, leather and signature!  Lots of sig Mollys, leather bucket archivals and a few duffles.
> 
> The tote was only $65!  Awesome deal - thinking about another color - the navy was beautiful.



Oh Rosie!!! I LOVE that.  Its just gorgeous!!!  Congrats and boy what a deal.  I hope they have some when I go this coming week!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MaryBel said:


> Going to another OT, I just saw another Brahmin sea motif style, this one is called blue atlantic (wow, so creative, the last one was blue pacific).
> 
> I took a pic with my phone, It shows mostly the tag since I wanted it to remember the name, but you can see the print a little bit.



Oh man... I LIKE that Brahmin!!! I mean I REALLY like it. that is a "JJ"
 bag.  Dog gone it. there are just too many out there that I want!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

YorkieLove75 said:


> I thought about you guys yesterday when I was at the big Macy's. They had a huge Brahmin section. They also had an excellent selection of Dooney's and Coach. I fell in love with the twist hobo in chestnut. I just couldn't bring myself to buy it full price when I know next week I can order it online on sale.
> 
> I enjoyed seeing all the bags the women carried in NYC. It was nice to not see everyone carrying Coach. I saw a TON of Longchamp bags. (The nylon/cotton ones). Several LV's and a few Dooney's. Lot's of nice bags that I normally don't see where I live.
> 
> I'm upset with myself cause I found a B. Mak bag I've been lusting over forever at a DSW in Brooklyn. It is gorgeous in person. However, they wanted $200 for it. For some reason, I thought they had marked it down considerably on QVC. Not so. So now I'm mad at myself for not buying it. I was surprised to see Gucci bags at DSW! Never saw anything like that in my store!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Wow.. sounds like a good excursion out there!!!  I was just in my DSW and there were no high end designer bags in there that I could see.. unless they have them locked up some where.  I hope you can find that BMak that you like.  I do like his bags.  Its funny TJ Maxx carries a lot of BMaks and when I am on recon just cruising for my first look, I am ALWAYS drawn to BMaks and Michael Kors and I think its because of the leather.  I have a couple BMaks but one that I really love.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MaryBel said:


> Finally I got the pics of the outlet bags
> 
> Here they are



Oh Wow MaryBel!!!  Holy cow those are pretty!!  I sure hope they have something left for me when I go.  I hope you love those bags, they are really pretty!!! Good job!!


----------



## YorkieLove75

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Wow.. sounds like a good excursion out there!!!  I was just in my DSW and there were no high end designer bags in there that I could see.. unless they have them locked up some where.  I hope you can find that BMak that you like.  I do like his bags.  Its funny TJ Maxx carries a lot of BMaks and when I am on recon just cruising for my first look, I am ALWAYS drawn to BMaks and Michael Kors and I think its because of the leather.  I have a couple BMaks but one that I really love.



This is the bag I was referring too. I love how it has a vintage look. I want it in black though.
http://www.bmakowsky.com/products/corey/corey_hobo_nutmeg?back=1987


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

YorkieLove75 said:


> This is the bag I was referring too. I love how it has a vintage look. I want it in black though.
> http://www.bmakowsky.com/products/corey/corey_hobo_nutmeg?back=1987



Thats pretty and will be really pretty in black.  I like BMak bags... I just don't "trust" them.  I haven't had any problems with the ones I've purchased but boy some of the reviews are scary.


----------



## MiaBorsa

OMG, I wish they would STOP messing with this forum.  I hate this format and I am so distracted by the Bloomingdale's "LEGS" that I can barely read.  Also, the fonts suck.  GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.   :censor:


----------



## MaryBel

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Oh man... I LIKE that Brahmin!!! I mean I REALLY like it. that is a "JJ"
> bag.  Dog gone it. there are just too many out there that I want!!!



I like it too! and I agree, too many gorgeous bags!


----------



## MaryBel

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Oh Wow MaryBel!!!  Holy cow those are pretty!!  I sure hope they have something left for me when I go.  I hope you love those bags, they are really pretty!!! Good job!!



Thanks Joy!
I'm sure they will have some left.


----------



## MaryBel

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Thats pretty and will be really pretty in black.  I like BMak bags... I just don't "trust" them.  I haven't had any problems with the ones I've purchased but boy some of the reviews are scary.



I have that bag in emerald. I saw it once at a TJMaxx and loved it but found another that I loved more,so she stayed behind. Then kept thinking about it. A couple of weeks after I was at another TJMaxx and found it on clearance,I think it was down to 69. So I had to get it. It's a nice bag.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, I wish they would STOP messing with this forum.  I hate this format and I am so distracted by the Bloomingdale's "LEGS" that I can barely read.  Also, the fonts suck.  GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.   :censor:



I agree, I don't like it either.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, I wish they would STOP messing with this forum.  I hate this format and I am so distracted by the Bloomingdale's "LEGS" that I can barely read.  Also, the fonts suck.  GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.   :censor:



Hahahaha... I'm looking at the shoes on the legs and going,.. WOW!!! LOVE.  wish they were "age appropriate" and comfy.  hahahahaha


----------



## seton

they are still not done messing with the forum. The realignment is all wonky and needs to be fixed. shoddy work there. 
I dont mind the new font but liked the old one better, of course


----------



## MiaBorsa

*MaryBel*--did you see the BT City Willis is back on the FOS?


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> *MaryBel*--did you see the BT City Willis is back on the FOS?



Yes, I saw that, but ended up getting the patent one. I have seen that one and wanted it too so I'm trying to convince myself that I don't need the city willis in tan since I just got the cognac molly. But I have it in my cart still


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Yes, I saw that, but ended up getting the patent one. I have seen that one and wanted it too so I'm trying to convince myself that I don't need the city willis in tan since I just got the cognac molly. But I have it in my cart still



I'm about done with the FOS.  I'm expecting that Alexandra tomorrow, and from the looks of pics I will be driving to the outlet to return it.  I need to get a handle on impulse buying.  UGH.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm about done with the FOS.  I'm expecting that Alexandra tomorrow, and from the looks of pics I will be driving to the outlet to return it.  I need to get a handle on impulse buying.  UGH.



Well, at least you can take a peek at the Legacy items. You never know, something might be waiting for you.


----------



## elbgrl

Anyone else receive a Dillards PCE for 25% on Coach?  This is the first time I've gotten something like this.  Have to go to the store to use.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Anyone else receive a Dillards PCE for 25% on Coach?  This is the first time I've gotten something like this.  Have to go to the store to use.



Not me, maybe they didn't see a point in sending it to me since I don't have a store to go to


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MaryBel said:


> Not me, maybe they didn't see a point in sending it to me since I don't have a store to go to



Yeah, I don't have a store either... but that makes me HAPPY!!!!  hahahahaah


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Anyone else receive a Dillards PCE for 25% on Coach?  This is the first time I've gotten something like this.  Have to go to the store to use.



Yes, and how weird is that?  Usually they just stick the 25% off signs up and call it a day.


----------



## hopi

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Hahahaha... I'm looking at the shoes on the legs and going,.. WOW!!! LOVE.  wish they were "age appropriate" and comfy.  hahahahaha



My worry is  that the page is going to lower and it will be a crotch shot. Right now the ad is saggie bobbies on a super thin model, on the Coach forum add the model had the 6 inch spike almost up her butt. I'm sorry this is not my idea of purse or shoe porn. Just show me the handbags

edited to add the dark print makes is so much easier to read these posts, I had to change the font to see what I was writing before, this is font actually makes it less of a headache for posting.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> My worry is  that the page is going to lower and it will be a crotch shot. Right now the ad is saggie bobbies on a super thin model, on the Coach forum add the model had the 6 inch spike almost up her butt. I'm sorry this is not my idea of purse or shoe porn. Just show me the handbags


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Anyone else receive a Dillards PCE for 25% on Coach?  This is the first time I've gotten something like this.  Have to go to the store to use.



Rosie,
I was at Dillards yesterday and every Coach bag was on sale for 25% off the SA told me when Coach runs their 25%, that Dillard lowers all their bags so it's a price match.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

hopi said:


> My worry is  that the page is going to lower and it will be a crotch shot. Right now the ad is saggie bobbies on a super thin model, on the Coach forum add the model had the 6 inch spike almost up her butt. I'm sorry this is not my idea of purse or shoe porn. Just show me the handbags
> 
> edited to add the dark print makes is so much easier to read these posts, I had to change the font to see what I was writing before, this is font actually makes it less of a headache for posting.


 
Oooohhhh... JJ just LOVES shoe porn!!  I love hanging out in the Christian Loubitain forum to just look at those gorgeous shoes.  I'm about 40 years too old to wear them.. but just because I'm old doesn't mean I still don't like to look!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Joy and Marcia --  Have FUN today!!  Hope y'all have the UHaul ready to go to the outlets!!  Be sure to report in later!!!


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> Joy and Marcia --*  Have FUN today!!* *Hope y'all have the UHaul ready to go to the outlets!!*  Be sure to report in later!!!


 


I can hardly wait to see the "haul" from this shopping trip!  





Sue


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> I can hardly wait to see the "haul" from this shopping trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sue


 

Can't wait either!
I see Joy is offline, I hope they are already there having fun and getting lots of goodies!


----------



## elbgrl

Show us the goods!!!


----------



## MaryBel

Joy, SIU Mom, Where are you?

No live updates? that's no fun 

Although I imagine with so many handbags, its difficult and inconvenient. Either that or you 2 are having too much fun :lolots:

Oh I so want to be there with you. I just went out for lunch and I was freezing. I'm so tired of the cold.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Joy said it was going to be near 80 degrees there today, MaryBel!   She also said she won't be home until around 8 p.m. her time.  She's going to stay at the outlets until rush hour is over and leave about 6:30 to head home.  I hope they are finding lots of great buys.

On another note, did you see that the Legacy bags are going to be on FOS tomorrow??  YAY!!!


----------



## elbgrl

On another note, did you see that the Legacy bags are going to be on FOS tomorrow??  YAY!!![/QUOTE]


Oh say it ain't so!  I'm so tempted by the fucshia color block Molly !


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Joy said it was going to be near 80 degrees there today, MaryBel!   She also said she won't be home until around 8 p.m. her time.  She's going to stay at the outlets until rush hour is over and leave about 6:30 to head home.  I hope they are finding lots of great buys.
> 
> On another note, did you see that the Legacy bags are going to be on FOS tomorrow??  YAY!!!


 
80 degrees, that's nice! It just started snowing here 
Wow, a whole day at the outlet! That's so nice, but oh no, that means 10pm for us. I'm sure they will find lots of goodies!

Yes, I saw your post. For some reason I get those emails later, so I have not recieved mine yet.  Do you have anything in your wish list? I think the only thing I'd consider is the color block cadace, the one in carnelian/navy, but only at 50%, the preview says up to 50% so I don't have high hopes for this since they are always more expensive than at the outlets.


----------



## MaryBel

On another topic, I have not received my jade issabelle yet. I ordered it a week ago, and I got busy and never called for the tracking until yesterday, thinking it was going to be delivered Mon or Tue. When I checked the trcking, it said scheduled delivery Tuesday, so I thought it was ok, although weird that it just showed 'Shipment information sent to FedEx' Later I refreshed my tracking and now it shows an updated delivery to Thursday and the tracking shows it left NJ just yesterday at 2:58 pm. What the?  I called yesterday at 10:30am. It seems they just prepared the shipment but never actually ship it and only when they were to get my tracking they realized. Weird. And to make it even weirder, the package info shows the package weight as 1lb. No way it weights that!
I'm feeling anxious about it. Ah, and it comes with 'signature required' so I'll have to go home for a while on Thursday


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> *80 degrees, that's nice! It just started snowing here *
> Wow, a whole day at the outlet! That's so nice, but oh no, that means 10pm for us. I'm sure they will find lots of goodies!
> 
> Yes, I saw your post. For some reason I get those emails later, so I have not recieved mine yet.  Do you have anything in your wish list? I think the only thing I'd consider is the color block cadace, the one in carnelian/navy, but only at 50%, the preview says up to 50% so I don't have high hopes for this since they are always more expensive than at the outlets.


 
It's been snowing on and off here today too....80 degrees and outlets sound like heaven right now!    We would have to live in the snow belt, MaryBel!

Thanks for the info about tomorrow's FOS sale, Sarah.  I haven't gotten my invitation yet either but would love to find another member to my fledging Coach collection.  I've been tempted to order the D&B Patent DS that Macy's now has on their site during the VIP sale (in white) but will wait to see what the FOS brings.

On the Bloomie's ad surrounding this forum, there is a parrot head biting at the ankle strap of this shoe.  Does anyone know what these ads are about?


Sue


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> On another topic, I have not received my jade issabelle yet. I ordered it a week ago, and I got busy and never called for the tracking until yesterday, thinking it was going to be delivered Mon or Tue. When I checked the trcking, it said scheduled delivery Tuesday, so I thought it was ok, although weird that it just showed 'Shipment information sent to FedEx' Later I refreshed my tracking and now it shows an updated delivery to Thursday and the tracking shows it left NJ just yesterday at 2:58 pm. What the?  I called yesterday at 10:30am. It seems they just prepared the shipment but never actually ship it and only when they were to get my tracking they realized. Weird. And to make it even weirder, the package info shows the package weight as 1lb. No way it weights that!
> I'm feeling anxious about it. Ah, and it comes with 'signature required' so I'll have to go home for a while on Thursday


 
Sounds like someone dropped the ball on your order.  Ugh!  I hate it when that happens.  Hope your Isabelle makes it safely to your home!  I looked up the color when I read about your new bag.  She's a beauty!!


Sue


----------



## elbgrl

Got my black Isabelle!  NWT from Ebay score!  So happy &#9829; her.


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> Sounds like someone dropped the ball on your order.  Ugh!  I hate it when that happens.  Hope your Isabelle makes it safely to your home!  I looked up the color when I read about your new bag.  She's a beauty!!
> 
> 
> Sue


 
Yes, I don't mind that much if it gets delivered Thursday, intead of Today, but I just hope it is ok. I was thinking thay it will be my St. Patricks day bag for this weekend to go and watch the parade Downtown (and stop at Macy's, OFF Saks and Marshalls )


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Got my black Isabelle!  NWT from Ebay score!  So happy &#9829; her.


 
Nice Rosie! Congrats! 
ahhhh, I want my jade one!


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Nice Rosie! Congrats!
> ahhhh, I want my jade one!


 Thanks MaryBel, I love her!  She is THE perfect bag.  Just the right size, beautiful leather, fits perfect under my shoulder.  Even an outside pocket for my phone.  Couldn't ask for anything better.  I hope you get your jade soon, its also a beautiful color.  Wish I had got it now at the FO a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> 80 degrees, that's nice! It just started snowing here
> Wow, a whole day at the outlet! That's so nice, but oh no, that means 10pm for us. I'm sure they will find lots of goodies!
> 
> Yes, I saw your post. For some reason I get those emails later, so I have not recieved mine yet.  Do you have anything in your wish list? I think the only thing I'd consider is the color block cadace, the one in carnelian/navy, but only at 50%, the preview says up to 50% so I don't have high hopes for this since they are always more expensive than at the outlets.



Nope, nothing on my wish list.  I'm loving the new "Lilly" bag but she is FP...so MAYBE I'll get her with PCE.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> On another topic, I have not received my jade issabelle yet. I ordered it a week ago, and I got busy and never called for the tracking until yesterday, thinking it was going to be delivered Mon or Tue. When I checked the trcking, it said scheduled delivery Tuesday, so I thought it was ok, although weird that it just showed 'Shipment information sent to FedEx' Later I refreshed my tracking and now it shows an updated delivery to Thursday and the tracking shows it left NJ just yesterday at 2:58 pm. What the?  I called yesterday at 10:30am. It seems they just prepared the shipment but never actually ship it and only when they were to get my tracking they realized. Weird. And to make it even weirder, the package info shows the package weight as 1lb. No way it weights that!
> I'm feeling anxious about it. Ah, and it comes with 'signature required' so I'll have to go home for a while on Thursday



How weird.  Is that the charge send?   I have a black Alexandra from the last FOS coming today, but I'm already sure that she will go back tomorrow.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Got my black Isabelle!  NWT from Ebay score!  So happy &#9829; her.



Gorgeous, Rosie!  I love mine, but I haven't cut the tags yet!!  I have too many new "favorites" right now.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous, Rosie!  I love mine, but I haven't cut the tags yet!!  I have too many new "favorites" right now.


  Thanks Sarah! 
I moved into parchment Molly, and have been wearing her for a few days, she is so comfortable and user friendly!

Haven't gotten my FOS email yet, did they show which legacy bags would be available?  Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> How weird.  Is that the charge send?   I have a black Alexandra from the last FOS coming today, but I'm already sure that she will go back tomorrow.


 
yes, is the charge send.


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Yes, I don't mind that much if it gets delivered Thursday, intead of Today, but I just hope it is ok. I was thinking thay it will be my St. Patricks day bag for this weekend to go and watch the parade Downtown (and stop at Macy's, OFF Saks and Marshalls )


 
A parade and shopping with your new green bag sounds like LOTS of fun!!  


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Thanks Sarah!
> I moved into parchment Molly, and have been wearing her for a few days, she is so comfortable and user friendly!
> 
> Haven't gotten my FOS email yet, did they show which legacy bags would be available?  Enquiring minds want to know.



I don't know if you've seen the preview already, but here's a link...    *PREVIEW*


----------



## MiaBorsa

Got the Alexandra; it's a dud.    It's MFF; very thin leather and flimsy zipper.  Back she goes.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Got the Alexandra; it's a dud.    It's MFF; very thin leather and flimsy zipper.  Back she goes.




Sarah have you tried on a rory, are they heavy?


Forgot to say sorry about your Alexandra, if I remember correctly you said you were going to slow down,
none of us are holding are breaths on that one. I might try tomorrow for something but I keep saying no more online.


----------



## elbgrl

hopi said:


> Sarah have you tried on a rory, are they heavy?
> 
> 
> Forgot to say sorry about your Alexandra, if I remember correctly you said you were going to slow down,
> none of us are holding are breaths on that one. I might try tomorrow for something but I keep saying no more online.


 
Agree.  I don't know why I get so excited about the FOS online when I can drive 15 minutes to the actual outlet.  Oh wait, because I know I will walk out with something in my hand.


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Got my black Isabelle!  NWT from Ebay score!  So happy &#9829; her.



Congrats rosie,
this bag is at the top of my list, love it


----------



## elbgrl

hopi said:


> Congrats rosie,
> this bag is at the top of my list, love it


Thanks hopi, good thing I got her, I was obsessed.


----------



## YorkieLove75

elbgrl said:


> Got my black Isabelle!  NWT from Ebay score!  So happy &#9829; her.



Beautiful!! I realized a couple of days ago that I really don't have a black bag anymore. (Horrors!lol) So I'm looking to purchase one in the next couple of days. The Isabella is high on my list because it has an outside pocket. I find them handy while working so I have easy access to my work phone. I really do enjoy hobo style bags as well. Great find!


----------



## YorkieLove75

MaryBel said:


> On another topic, I have not received my jade issabelle yet. I ordered it a week ago, and I got busy and never called for the tracking until yesterday, thinking it was going to be delivered Mon or Tue. When I checked the trcking, it said scheduled delivery Tuesday, so I thought it was ok, although weird that it just showed 'Shipment information sent to FedEx' Later I refreshed my tracking and now it shows an updated delivery to Thursday and the tracking shows it left NJ just yesterday at 2:58 pm. What the?  I called yesterday at 10:30am. It seems they just prepared the shipment but never actually ship it and only when they were to get my tracking they realized. Weird. And to make it even weirder, the package info shows the package weight as 1lb. No way it weights that!
> I'm feeling anxious about it. Ah, and it comes with 'signature required' so I'll have to go home for a while on Thursday


Do all FOS packages require a signature? I'm expecting one and that may be a problem for me.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Sarah have you tried on a rory, are they heavy?
> 
> 
> Forgot to say sorry about your Alexandra, if I remember correctly you said you were going to slow down,
> none of us are holding are breaths on that one. I might try tomorrow for something but I keep saying no more online.



Hey you.  Yes, I bought both cognac and black Rory.  They are great bags, surprisingly lightweight and gorgeous.  They are very large...and the black has a black lining inside which is a big black hole.  

I think I have all the Coach Legacy I want, and Dooney hasn't come out with anything that interests me lately.  I'm going to the outlet tomorrow to return the Alexandra and I'm looking forward to the Tory Burch, Kate Spade, Cole Haan, and MKors stores!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YorkieLove75 said:


> Do all FOS packages require a signature? I'm expecting one and that may be a problem for me.



No, they don't.  (MaryBel's package was not from the online FOS, but a shipment from another outlet store called a "charge send.")


----------



## YorkieLove75

StillWG said:


> It's been snowing on and off here today too....80 degrees and outlets sound like heaven right now!    We would have to live in the snow belt, MaryBel!
> 
> Thanks for the info about tomorrow's FOS sale, Sarah.  I haven't gotten my invitation yet either but would love to find another member to my fledging Coach collection.  I've been tempted to order the D&B Patent DS that Macy's now has on their site during the VIP sale (in white) but will wait to see what the FOS brings.
> 
> On the Bloomie's ad surrounding this forum, there is a parrot head biting at the ankle strap of this shoe.  Does anyone know what these ads are about?
> 
> 
> Sue



I never get an invite but I'm able to get in the site with my email and password. Funny thing is, they have all my info but when I sign in, it says"Welcome Elizabeth" which is my moms name. Can't figure that out. I know she's never ordered anything from the site before. When I ordered my bag, they had MY address and all the other info was correct. Very strange.


Hoping for some black Legacy purses tomorrow!!! If not, I'll go to Macy's or my FP Coach. Funny thing, I used to always get coupons from Coach when I wasn't looking. Now that I am, nothing! Doesn't it always work that way?!


----------



## hopi

YorkieLove75 said:


> I never get an invite but I'm able to get in the site with my email and password. Funny thing is, they have all my info but when I sign in, it says"Welcome Elizabeth" which is my moms name. Can't figure that out. I know she's never ordered anything from the site before. When I ordered my bag, they had MY address and all the other info was correct.* Very strange.*
> 
> 
> Hoping for some black Legacy purses tomorrow!!!




If you shopped at Coach.com I think they have all your info, it might actually all be the same just different departments

Yorkie love those of us without an outlet are all thinking the same thing.


----------



## elbgrl

YorkieLove75 said:


> Beautiful!! I realized a couple of days ago that I really don't have a black bag anymore. (Horrors!lol) So I'm looking to purchase one in the next couple of days. The Isabella is high on my list because it has an outside pocket. I find them handy while working so I have easy access to my work phone. I really do enjoy hobo style bags as well. Great find!



Thanks!  I highly recommend Isabelle in black - so rich looking.


----------



## hopi

okay just figured out the ads, it sends you to bloomingdales and the campaign is  called something like "Designer Exhibitionists" 
guessing the people in the ad business either don't get enough or watch alot of porn
sorry about being so graphic
but the ads bring out the worst in me
boy the things they make models do


----------



## MaryBel

Still no report from the shopping girls? 
Oh well, they must be exhausted with all that shopping. Oh, I love that kind of feeling!

I hope we can get the report tomorrow.


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Still no report from the shopping girls?
> Oh well, they must be exhausted with all that shopping. Oh, I love that kind of feeling!
> 
> I hope we can get the report tomorrow.



It is probably 7:30 in CA, they are probably still shopping


----------



## MaryBel

Ok, It's a new day. Ladies, where's the shopping report (with pics, of course)?

I want to see what you got! C'mon Joy and SIU Mom, you're making me anxious


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MaryBel said:


> Ok, It's a new day. Ladies, where's the shopping report (with pics, of course)?
> 
> I want to see what you got! C'mon Joy and SIU Mom, you're making me anxious


 
Hahahaha!!! Good morning!!!! I had a GREAT time shopping with SIU Mom yesterday!!!  She is SO nice and was so easy to shop with.  And we had great weather, I mean it was BEAUTIFUL yesterday. So I am really glad that Calif is having such nice weather for her vacay out here.

Anyway... our plan to attack the outlet was to walk the entire outlet and just do recon.  Then go have lunch and figure out which bag was really calling to us.  Boy did we see some nice bags yesterday.  We hit Dooney, Coach, Bloomingdales and Barneys. (can you say HOLY COW batman, these places are pricey!!!!) Saks, Michaek Kors, Cole Haan, Prada (aaaahahahahahahaaa!!!!)  Neiman's Last Call, Kate Spade, Juicy Couture.  

I think the recon was a good idea because by the time we were done and were having lunch, we were on purse overload and everything was a blur. At that point nothing was calling to me... and the two things calling to SIU was a Rebecca Minkoff satchel at Saks and a triple zip crossbody bag at Dooney.  Can you guess what color?  RED!!   We went back to get the satchel and the SA was having "issues" getting it rung up.  SIU said.. you know what.. this was not meant to be.. so she left it there and off we went to Dooney to buy the red CBB.  I bought a wristlet... it matches the O ring shopper and is white with fuchsia trim.  Thats IT!!!!  

So for all the ruckus I raised about being on HBR so I could shop the outlets, I came home with a $40 wristlet!!  :lolots:

The scottie Kate Spade cosmetic bag has sold out so nothing there for me. And I went to Juicy to look at the Scottie bags that were on clearance.  I like them but I thought.. just a bit too big for me, so no scottie bags either.  

There were plenty of purses I "liked" and there was a purple woven tote in Cole Haan that made my heart go pitter pat. But.. they only had one and it was purple and it is in the same silhouette as my purple python MK Hamilton.  Well I love the Hamilton, and I love purple bags.. but I really don't need two bags that are that similar in color and style. So I left her there.  I am going to scout around online to see if I can find it online but in a different color.  The biggest hurdle for me is to not buy just because it is a good deal. I am now really "trying" to examine.. would I wear it? and what purse at home, that I love, will I not wear so I can wear this one.  Also, I am trying to keep in mind that there are some purses I REALLY want (some of the new spring Brahmins) and if I keep nickle and diming myself, I won't be able to get them as they are usually not on sale.  So that strategy worked for me yesterday.

The outlet wasn't crowded at all. But Coach sure was and what just blew me away were the women shopping in Coach with rolling suitcases to put their purchases in.  I figure they were tourists and were taking purses and shirts (Ralph Lauren) back home.  And JJ says, thank you for helping to boost California's and the US economy!!!  

so that was my day.  I'll post a pic of the dooney wristlet later.  It was a FUN day and I enjoyed sharing it with SIU mom!!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

I love lurking in the Christian Louboutain forum.  I just love his shoes. Can't wear them (I'm OLD) and can't afford them, but like looking.

So when I was in the Last Call yesterday, they had a pair of Louboutains.  They were $895  and thats an outlet price!!!! They were gorgeous tho!!


----------



## MaryBel

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Hahahaha!!! Good morning!!!! I had a GREAT time shopping with SIU Mom yesterday!!!  She is SO nice and was so easy to shop with.  And we had great weather, I mean it was BEAUTIFUL yesterday. So I am really glad that Calif is having such nice weather for her vacay out here.
> 
> Anyway... our plan to attack the outlet was to walk the entire outlet and just do recon.  Then go have lunch and figure out which bag was really calling to us.  Boy did we see some nice bags yesterday.  We hit Dooney, Coach, Bloomingdales and Barneys. (can you say HOLY COW batman, these places are pricey!!!!) Saks, Michaek Kors, Cole Haan, Prada (aaaahahahahahahaaa!!!!)  Neiman's Last Call, Kate Spade, Juicy Couture.
> 
> I think the recon was a good idea because by the time we were done and were having lunch, we were on purse overload and everything was a blur. At that point nothing was calling to me... and the two things calling to SIU was a Rebecca Minkoff satchel at Saks and a triple zip crossbody bag at Dooney.  Can you guess what color?  RED!!   We went back to get the satchel and the SA was having "issues" getting it rung up.  SIU said.. you know what.. this was not meant to be.. so she left it there and off we went to Dooney to buy the red CBB.  I bought a wristlet... it matches the O ring shopper and is white with fuchsia trim.  Thats IT!!!!
> 
> So for all the ruckus I raised about being on HBR so I could shop the outlets, I came home with a $40 wristlet!!  :lolots:
> 
> The scottie Kate Spade cosmetic bag has sold out so nothing there for me. And I went to Juicy to look at the Scottie bags that were on clearance.  I like them but I thought.. just a bit too big for me, so no scottie bags either.
> 
> There were plenty of purses I "liked" and there was a purple woven tote in Cole Haan that made my heart go pitter pat. But.. they only had one and it was purple and it is in the same silhouette as my purple python MK Hamilton.  Well I love the Hamilton, and I love purple bags.. but I really don't need two bags that are that similar in color and style. So I left her there.  I am going to scout around online to see if I can find it online but in a different color.  The biggest hurdle for me is to not buy just because it is a good deal. I am now really "trying" to examine.. would I wear it? and what purse at home, that I love, will I not wear so I can wear this one.  Also, I am trying to keep in mind that there are some purses I REALLY want (some of the new spring Brahmins) and if I keep nickle and diming myself, I won't be able to get them as they are usually not on sale.  So that strategy worked for me yesterday.
> 
> The outlet wasn't crowded at all. But Coach sure was and what just blew me away were the women shopping in Coach with rolling suitcases to put their purchases in.  I figure they were tourists and were taking purses and shirts (Ralph Lauren) back home.  And JJ says, thank you for helping to boost California's and the US economy!!!
> 
> so that was my day.  I'll post a pic of the dooney wristlet later.  It was a FUN day and I enjoyed sharing it with SIU mom!!!!


 
WOW, you had a lot of stores to vist! I can see why everything will be a blur after doing all the recon first.

Well, at least you got a wristlet to match your bag! The important thing is that you and SIU Mom had fun!  And now you can spend your money if you see something that really calls your name.

btw, did you see the legacy bags at the online sale? Lots of nice choices. I was weak and ended up ordering the carnelian/navy candace with the matching zippy wallet.


----------



## elbgrl

Joy glad y'all had fun so it was worth it!  Just think, now you have funds to use when a great sale comes around!  There's always another bag!

MaryBel, I ordered the same bag!  The pics of Candace color lock on the coach forum were too beautiful to resist


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Joy glad y'all had fun so it was worth it!  Just think, now you have funds to use when a great sale comes around!  There's always another bag!
> 
> MaryBel, I ordered the same bag!  *The pics of Candace color lock on the coach forum were too beautiful to resist*


 
I know, when I saw those pics, I thought, boo my outlet did not have that one. I'm so glad it was online today! I keep being tempted by different bags as the day goes by. Right now is the archival satchel in sunflower. What do you think of that one? Is the one with the little kiss locks on the side.


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> I know, when I saw those pics, I thought, boo my outlet did not have that one. I'm so glad it was online today! I keep being tempted by different bags as the day goes by. Right now is the archival satchel in sunflower. What do you think of that one? Is the one with the little kiss locks on the side.[/
> 
> Yeah that one is beautiful but the short straps would not work for me.  I hope Candace can be carried on the shoulder.  I don't have to have a shoulder option but I like to have one.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> MaryBel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, when I saw those pics, I thought, boo my outlet did not have that one. I'm so glad it was online today! I keep being tempted by different bags as the day goes by. Right now is the archival satchel in sunflower. What do you think of that one? Is the one with the little kiss locks on the side.[/
> 
> Yeah that one is beautiful but the short straps would not work for me.  I hope Candace can be carried on the shoulder.  I don't have to have a shoulder option but I like to have one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, the straps won't work for me either. But it is so pretty...I'm not sure what to do. I should not get it as I have gotten too many lately, but it is so pretty....
> 
> I have big arms and shoulder and I can carry candace with a thin coat. I hope this gives you an idea if it will work for you.
Click to expand...


----------



## hopi

Great report Joy,
you must have been a journalism major
that was one heck of a story
I am so happy you all had a great time even though you two held out shopping 
but you got leftovers for the Coach sale today.
it sounded like such fun.


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> elbgrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, the straps won't work for me either. But it is so pretty...I'm not sure what to do. I should not get it as I have gotten too many lately, but it is so pretty....
> 
> I have big arms and shoulder and I can carry candace with a thin coat. I hope this gives you an idea if it will work for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh thank you - I rarely have to we're a coat!  I guess Candace will be good
> 
> Stupid iPad is leaving off letters in my posts ugh
Click to expand...


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> elbgrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, the straps won't work for me either. But it is so pretty...I'm not sure what to do. I should not get it as I have gotten too many lately, but it is so pretty....
> 
> I have big arms and shoulder and I can carry candace with a thin coat. I hope this gives you an idea if it will work for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered the black & beige textured Candace and I always say no break away zippers. The black Molly and the textured cement  & black Rory, I was so conflicted about colors. Where is Sarah when you need her (probably at the Mall). The coachies say they are the old lady colors, I thought it was classics. So Candace can rest on the shoulder?
Click to expand...


----------



## elbgrl

Ooooo someone else has been bad


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> MaryBel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered the black & beige textured Candace and I always say no break away zippers. The black Molly and the textured cement  & black Rory, I was so conflicted about colors. Where is Sarah when you need her (probably at the Mall). The coachies say they are the old lady colors, I thought it was classics. So Candace can rest on the shoulder?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one you got is a classic bag! I was unsure this morning between the carnelian color block and the black textured one. You are right, Sarah went to the mall to return the Alexandra.
> 
> Right now I'm obsessing over the yellow archival satchel.
> 
> Yes, candace can rest on the shoulder.
Click to expand...


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Ooooo someone else has been bad


Your have to share in the blame,
your pics of Molly & the worry of
"When she's gone, she's gone"


----------



## elbgrl

Guilty :shame:  you will love her though!


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> Your have to share in the blame,
> your pics of Molly & the worry of
> "When she's gone, she's gone"


 
ok, I'm confused. Which one(s) did you get?


----------



## MaryBel

On other news, my package kis finally in town. Scheduled for delivery tomorrow. 
Can't wait.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Ordered the black & beige textured Candace and I always say no break away zippers. The black Molly and the textured cement  & black Rory, I was so conflicted about colors. Where is Sarah when you need her (probably at the Mall). The coachies say they are the old lady colors, I thought it was classics. So Candace can rest on the shoulder?



Oooooh, I saw the textured Candace and Rory today...YUMMY.   And you know very well that i always choose the old lady colors.


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> ok, I'm confused. Which one(s) did you get?



MaryBel
got a black molly
black texture candace with tan tassels
cement textured rory with black tassels
and have lamented over the American Icon red tote Sarah got
since  I ordered at 4am and she just picks it up and skips in
cause I was am so over the edge


----------



## elbgrl

hopi, you got some goodies!  Love all those.  Now I am lamenting that I didn't get the boho duffle.


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> MaryBel
> got a black molly
> black texture candace with tan tassels
> cement textured rory with black tassels
> and have lamented over the American Icon red tote Sarah got
> since I ordered at 4am and she just picks it up and skips in
> cause I was am so over the edge


 
Oh, for some reason I  thought that you were considering between those 3 and ended up getting the candace. I must pay more attention to what I read 

You got 3 really nice ones, classic ones. Those will be always on style. I can't wait until you get them to see which one you love the most.


----------



## MaryBel

Went to Macy's after work and found 2 beauties. The Davis tote in tan and a Brahmin robyn in iris. I had seen the brahmin at a different store and later regreted not getting it. I was so surprised that I found it at my closest store. I wonder if somebody bought it at the other store and then returned it to the store I go. I wanted a bag in tan since seeing the pics of the other tote in saddle that someone got a few months back from L&T. Wasn't that you hopi? So when I saw it 50% off, had to get it. So both were 50% off and then I got the extra 20% for the VIP. 

Here they are


----------



## MiaBorsa

Very nice, MaryBel.  I'm going to avoid Macy's this week.


----------



## elbgrl

Very very pretty MaryBel.  Love the color of that Brahmin!


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> hopi, you got some goodies!  Love all those.  Now I am lamenting that I didn't get the boho duffle.





MaryBel said:


> Oh, for some reason I  thought that you were considering between those 3 and ended up getting the candace. I must pay more attention to what I read
> 
> You got 3 really nice ones, classic ones. Those will be always on style. I can't wait until you get them to see which one you love the most.




Rosie if it's still there get it, those special bags are so amazing

Mary Bel I have the attention span of a gnat, you do great to keep up with all you do.
For some reason I am not  a quick decision shopper it amazes me how you all
pick up several bags, get them, take pictures, carry them and I am still trying to decide.


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Went to Macy's after work and found 2 beauties. The Davis tote in tan and a Brahmin robyn in iris. I had seen the brahmin at a different store and later regreted not getting it. I was so surprised that I found it at my closest store. I wonder if somebody bought it at the other store and then returned it to the store I go. I wanted a bag in tan since seeing the pics of the other tote in saddle that someone got a few months back from L&T. Wasn't that you hopi? So when I saw it 50% off, had to get it. So both were 50% off and then I got the extra 20% for the VIP.
> 
> Here they are


Pretty and love the Davis tassel tote, Mine was the Davis tote which is smaller, you got a better bag at a better price.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Very nice, MaryBel. I'm going to avoid Macy's this week.


 
Thanks Sarah!
I'm going to try to avoid Macy's for the rest of the Month!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Very very pretty MaryBel. Love the color of that Brahmin!


 
Thanks Rosie!

I was so happy to find her after I left her behind a few weeks back at another store. I carried my ostrich one in the same style and loved how it lays as a crossbody.


----------



## MaryBel

oops, duplicate post


----------



## StillWG

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Hahahaha!!! Good morning!!!! I had a GREAT time shopping with SIU Mom yesterday!!!  She is SO nice and was so easy to shop with.  And we had great weather, I mean it was BEAUTIFUL yesterday. So I am really glad that Calif is having such nice weather for her vacay out here.
> 
> Anyway... our plan to attack the outlet was to walk the entire outlet and just do recon.  Then go have lunch and figure out which bag was really calling to us.  Boy did we see some nice bags yesterday.  We hit Dooney, Coach, Bloomingdales and Barneys. (can you say HOLY COW batman, these places are pricey!!!!) Saks, Michaek Kors, Cole Haan, Prada (aaaahahahahahahaaa!!!!)  Neiman's Last Call, Kate Spade, Juicy Couture.
> 
> I think the recon was a good idea because by the time we were done and were having lunch, we were on purse overload and everything was a blur. At that point nothing was calling to me... and the two things calling to SIU was a Rebecca Minkoff satchel at Saks and a triple zip crossbody bag at Dooney.  Can you guess what color?  RED!!   We went back to get the satchel and the SA was having "issues" getting it rung up.  SIU said.. you know what.. this was not meant to be.. so she left it there and off we went to Dooney to buy the red CBB.  I bought a wristlet... it matches the O ring shopper and is white with fuchsia trim.  Thats IT!!!!
> 
> So for all the ruckus I raised about being on HBR so I could shop the outlets, I came home with a $40 wristlet!!  :lolots:
> 
> The scottie Kate Spade cosmetic bag has sold out so nothing there for me. And I went to Juicy to look at the Scottie bags that were on clearance.  I like them but I thought.. just a bit too big for me, so no scottie bags either.
> 
> There were plenty of purses I "liked" and there was a purple woven tote in Cole Haan that made my heart go pitter pat. But.. they only had one and it was purple and it is in the same silhouette as my purple python MK Hamilton.  Well I love the Hamilton, and I love purple bags.. but I really don't need two bags that are that similar in color and style. So I left her there.  I am going to scout around online to see if I can find it online but in a different color.  The biggest hurdle for me is to not buy just because it is a good deal. I am now really "trying" to examine.. would I wear it? and what purse at home, that I love, will I not wear so I can wear this one.  Also, I am trying to keep in mind that there are some purses I REALLY want (some of the new spring Brahmins) and if I keep nickle and diming myself, I won't be able to get them as they are usually not on sale.  So that strategy worked for me yesterday.
> 
> The outlet wasn't crowded at all. But Coach sure was and what just blew me away were the women shopping in Coach with rolling suitcases to put their purchases in.  I figure they were tourists and were taking purses and shirts (Ralph Lauren) back home.  And JJ says, thank you for helping to boost California's and the US economy!!!
> 
> so that was my day.  I'll post a pic of the dooney wristlet later.  It was a FUN day and I enjoyed sharing it with SIU mom!!!!


 
What an amazing day you & SIU Mom had, Joy!  Thanks for sharing some of the highlights! 

My head would be swimming from all the great shopping.  I'm not sure I'd be composed enough to settle on any purchases.  I'm glad that the two of you found something you loved enough to bring home!


Sue


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> Rosie if it's still there get it, those special bags are so amazing
> 
> Mary Bel I have the attention span of a gnat, you do great to keep up with all you do.
> For some reason I am not a quick decision shopper it amazes me how you all
> pick up several bags, get them, take pictures, carry them and I am still trying to decide.


 
Well, I didn't have too much time to spare since I needed to go and pick up my son, so it had to be a quick decision. You should see me at the coach outlet. The other day that I went ended up being there like 2 hrs to buy 2 bags, most of the time was deciding on a bag which I later returned. That was a monumental waste ot time.


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Went to Macy's after work and found 2 beauties. The Davis tote in tan and a Brahmin robyn in iris. I had seen the brahmin at a different store and later regreted not getting it. I was so surprised that I found it at my closest store. I wonder if somebody bought it at the other store and then returned it to the store I go. I wanted a bag in tan since seeing the pics of the other tote in saddle that someone got a few months back from L&T. Wasn't that you hopi? So when I saw it 50% off, had to get it. So both were 50% off and then I got the extra 20% for the VIP.
> 
> Here they are


 

  More beauties for your collection!  Congratulations on finding them, MaryBel.

The list of bags that everyone ordered from the FOS sale or found in the Coach stores is amazing.  I tried not to look too hard at the FOS items.  I don't know that I'll be as good when I make it Macy's later this week.  

I'm looking forward to lots of new pictures soon!


Sue


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> Pretty and love the Davis tassel tote, Mine was the Davis tote which is smaller, you got a better bag at a better price.


 
Thanks! 

I have one like yours in black. I like this one better because is bigger and at 114 (with tax) I was super happy to get it.


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> More beauties for your collection! Congratulations on finding them, MaryBel.
> 
> The list of bags that everyone ordered from the FOS sale or found in the Coach stores is amazing. I tried not to look too hard at the FOS items. I don't know that I'll be as good when I make it Macy's later this week.
> 
> I'm looking forward to lots of new pictures soon!
> 
> 
> Sue


 
Thanks Sue!
I agree, there were so many beautiful bags at the FOS today. It was so difficult to stop at just one. They will be more on Friday's sale (the preview showed navy, fuchsia and plaid). Oh no, the fuchsia duffle keeps haunting me 

Can't wait to hear about your findings. When are you going?

btw, my coach jade bag is in town, scheduled for delivery for tomorrow. I'm so excited.


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Sue!
> I agree, there were so many beautiful bags at the FOS today. It was so difficult to stop at just one. They will be more on Friday's sale (the preview showed navy, fuchsia and plaid). Oh no, the fuchsia duffle keeps haunting me
> 
> Can't wait to hear about your findings. When are you going?
> 
> btw, my coach jade bag is in town, scheduled for delivery for tomorrow. I'm so excited.


 

Oh no....more Coach temptations on Friday?  I almost bought a couple of items this morning and managed to hold off til I look at a couple of styles at Macy's (Candace in particular).  I'm hoping to go on Friday or Saturday depending on how my projects at home go.  

I love the color of your Jade bag.....she's going to be here for St. Paddy's day!  WOO HOO!  


Sue


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> Oh no....more Coach temptations on Friday? I almost bought a couple of items this morning and managed to hold off til I look at a couple of styles at Macy's (Candace in particular). I'm hoping to go on Friday or Saturday depending on how my projects at home go.
> 
> I love the color of your Jade bag.....she's going to be here for St. Paddy's day! WOO HOO!
> 
> 
> Sue


 
Well, maybe it would be a good idea to try to go to Macy's tomorrow so if you don't find anything you like, you can log in Friday and check the stuff online.

Yes, she will be my St. Patrick's bag. I hope she makes it home safely.


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Well,* maybe it would be a good idea to try to go to Macy's tomorrow* so if you don't find anything you like, you can log in Friday and check the stuff online.
> 
> Yes, she will be my St. Patrick's bag. I hope she makes it home safely.


 
I'm going to try to get there today. 

It would be a surprise if anything new appeared that was on sale.  The styles of Dooney, Coach & MK that are in the store have been there for ages and no new ones had gone on sale as of the other day.  I love looking anyway!  Maybe someone will have returned a Brahmin or other fun bag!  

Hope your bag is everything you want her to be!  


Sue


----------



## elbgrl

Has anyone here gotten confirmation that your Coach Factory orders have shipped?  I notice that quite a few on the Coach forum have.  Mine still says pending.  Hope I get it, I ordered later in the day.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Has anyone here gotten confirmation that your Coach Factory orders have shipped?  I notice that quite a few on the Coach forum have.  Mine still says pending.  Hope I get it, I ordered later in the day.


 
I just got mine for yesterday's order. I placed my order around 6:40am.
I was surprised to see it since I just got my shipping confirmation for Monday's order yesterday afternoon, so I was thinking I'd get it maybe tomorrow or Saturday.

I'm the mean time I'm stlking the door at home waiting for fede to show up with my Isabelle. C'mon fedex


----------



## MaryBel

Isabelle is here and she's gorgeous


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Isabelle is here and she's gorgeous


beautiful

love that color


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> beautiful
> 
> love that color


 
Thanks hopi!

I already cut the tags and changed into it. She's already with me at the office


----------



## elbgrl

LOVE her &#9829;  !!

Now another bag to agonize over missing!

In other good news, got my shipment confirmation for my order yesterday of the colorblock candace - one happy camper!

MaryBel, don't you know UPS/ FEDex  only comes when husbands are home?


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

OMG!!!    I am away from tpf for half a day and my tpf GFs have gone shopping!!  I log back on and see three pages of new purchases... purchases of some REALLY nice purses.  Since I don't know how to do the multiple responses in one post and for me to respond to each and every post would ad another 3 pages, I'm going to do a big....
Congrats to you all for these beauties you are picking up.  You are all making me GREEN with envy!!!  

I hope all of these bags are perfect and that you love them!!!!!


----------



## elbgrl

http://www.brahmin.com/collections?tp=VE1HUj0xLHRpZD04MDgxNjAs

Love this new collection, especially the pale blue!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Isabelle is here and she's gorgeous



She's gorgeous, MB!  Isn't she just the best bag EVER?   Love Izzy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Here's my "O/T" for today.  STOOPID COMCAST!!!!  :censor:   My internet, home phone and TV have all been down since 7 a.m.   OMG, I was having withdrawal.  Even my Verizon data kept dropping on the iPhone.  What a day!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> LOVE her &#9829;  !!
> 
> Now another bag to agonize over missing!
> 
> In other good news, got my shipment confirmation for my order yesterday of the colorblock candace - one happy camper!
> 
> MaryBel, don't you know UPS/ FEDex  only comes when husbands are home?


 
Thanks Rosie!
Now on to the next obsession...

Well DH is not at home all day, so the problem is only with fedex that delivers Saturdays. I stalk the window in those cases and during the week, I either go home after I see that it was delivered or I try to get home before he does. One time I got home before him but forgot to pick up the darn box, so when DH got home, he was like, 'there's a box outside' Imagine my reaction after realizing that I had forgotten to pick it up before he got home. I wanted to slap myself 

I just saw the tracking for my candace...scheduled for delivery tuesday. Now the order from monday still doesn't show any tracking info, wth? It was shipped before the candace, supossedly. Why can't I just get a bag without the drama?


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> She's gorgeous, MB!  Isn't she just the best bag EVER?   Love Izzy!


 
Thanks Sarah!
I agree, she is the best! I think she will be going with me on my trip to Chicago!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Here's my "O/T" for today.  STOOPID COMCAST!!!!  :censor:   My internet, home phone and TV have all been down since 7 a.m.   OMG, I was having withdrawal.  Even my Verizon data kept dropping on the iPhone.  What a day!


 
I'm so sorry. It's really bad when you get one of those days.
We have DTV so I hate it pretty much every time we have a storm or lots of snow. bye bye signal. And then there are the days when it's just a little rain and still no signal. 
And the hours without internet are even worse.


----------



## hopi

Cali Bag Lady said:


> OMG!!!   *I am away from tpf for half a day and my tpf GFs have gone shopping!!  I log back on and see three pages of new purchases... purchases of some REALLY nice purses.  *
> 
> 
> It's Sarah's fault


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> It's Sarah's fault


----------



## elbgrl

We have been having better luck with Direct TV than we did with Mediacom cable.  The only problem is that the cable internet was lightening fast and the bundled with the phone provider that Direct TV provided is not as fast.  Oh well, I guess you give some and you get some!


----------



## YorkieLove75

I need advice on something...I just saw today that QVC added the florentine edge shopper to their inventory. This has been HIGH on my wish list. I saw it on my trip this past weekend and really like it. Do you think I should wait till it's discounted or just enjoy the easy pay option? I'm on the fence because it is a higher priced bag. 

If I don't get it, I will pick up the twisted strap hobo on "easy does it day". Or whatever it is called. Lol. I feel better about purchasing that at full price.


If anyone hasn't seen the new patent bag with the black band at the bottom, I saw it yesterday at Macy's in turquoise and thought it was super cute!. I would have bought it if I didn't buy another expensive bag last night.


----------



## hopi

YorkieLove75 said:


> I need advice on something...I just saw today that QVC added the florentine edge shopper to their inventory. This has been HIGH on my wish list. I saw it on my trip this past weekend and really like it. Do you think I should wait till it's discounted or just enjoy the easy pay option? I'm on the fence because it is a higher priced bag.
> 
> If I don't get it, I will pick up the twisted strap hobo on "easy does it day". Or whatever it is called. Lol. I feel better about purchasing that at full price.
> 
> 
> If anyone hasn't seen the new patent bag with the black band at the bottom, I saw it yesterday at Macy's in turquoise and thought it was super cute!. I would have bought it if I didn't buy another expensive bag last night.



If at all possible skip easy pay and wait for the discounts, I buy a ton from Q but it is usually stuff that I cannot get elsewhere for the price, like Wen, Mally a ninja here or there.


----------



## YorkieLove75

hopi said:


> If at all possible skip easy pay and wait for the discounts, I buy a ton from Q but it is usually stuff that I cannot get elsewhere for the price, like Wen, Mally a ninja here or there.


I think you might have talked me off the ledge. I saw it at the outlet, but they didn't have it in navy. I'm a bit concerned cause they STILL aren't in my local stores yet!! But I've seen it in RL so I could order online.


----------



## elbgrl

I bet it will show up at I Love Dooney soon!  The Q is no bargain between the shipping and taxes!


----------



## StillWG

YorkieLove75 said:


> I think you might have talked me off the ledge.* I saw it at the outlet, but they didn't have it in navy.* I'm a bit concerned cause they STILL aren't in my local stores yet!! But I've seen it in RL so I could order online.


 
Did you ask if navy were available to be shipped to you?  If not, you could call the PA outlet and see if shipping is available for that bag.  

Also the Dooney retail stores may honor the 25% off for the VIP sale and ship bags.  We still don't know for sure whether or not dooney.com is participating in that sale.  The discount has been available on the site for the past several years.  This year everyone is saying it's not but that may not prove to be the case.


Sue


----------



## YorkieLove75

StillWG said:


> Did you ask if navy were available to be shipped to you?  If not, you could call the PA outlet and see if shipping is available for that bag.
> 
> Also the Dooney retail stores may honor the 25% off for the VIP sale and ship bags.  We still don't know for sure whether or not dooney.com is participating in that sale.  The discount has been available on the site for the past several years.  This year everyone is saying it's not but that may not prove to be the case.
> 
> 
> Sue



I'm gonna hold off a bit more for a sale. I'm sure something will come up.


----------



## StillWG

YorkieLove75 said:


> *I'm gonna hold off a bit more for a sale*. I'm sure something will come up.


 

That's my kind of shopping too!   

It's not like I don't have another bag to carry.  


Sue


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

hopi said:


> Cali Bag Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!!   *I am away from tpf for half a day and my tpf GFs have gone shopping!!  I log back on and see three pages of new purchases... purchases of some REALLY nice purses.  *
> 
> 
> It's Sarah's fault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!!!!  You did some serious damage yourself there Missy!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

StillWG said:


> That's my kind of shopping too!
> 
> It's not like I don't have another bag to carry.
> 
> 
> Sue


 
Aww Sue I love Weston's new picture!!! what a very handsome young man he is!!!!


----------



## hopi

Cali Bag Lady said:


> hopi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!!!!  You did some serious damage yourself there Missy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... and may do some more,
> 
> Joy go to the online sale they have even better prices today
Click to expand...


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> Cali Bag Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... and may do some more,
> 
> Joy go to the online sale they have even better prices today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, way better!
> 
> Did you order anything hopi?
> 
> I finally caved in and ordered the fuchsia duffle.
> I ordered the textured Rory in graphite. I have the Molly in this leater/color that I got at Macy's just a little over a month ago. That one is going back since I prefer Rory and Rory will be even cheaper than Molly.
> I also ordered the Candace in the black/navy CB. Same thing with this one. I got it at Macy's more expensive so it will go back.
> 
> Tempted in getting the AI tote in emerald and also considering the candace in Black cherry. I have the molly in Black cherry so I'm wondering if I should return Molly and get candace instead. I like the size of candace better.
Click to expand...


----------



## elbgrl

Wow the FOS online was great today!  I started to get the fucshia colorblock duffle or molly which was my intent, but on second glance, decided against it.  I ordered the UV duffle and UV double pocket wristlet to match!  Stepping out of the box!  and the day is early, so may shop some more.  Coach is killing me!


----------



## hopi

Ordered a second rory in the graphite/berry
shut my computer
waiting for the stuff to sell out


----------



## MaryBel

I ordered 2 more, candace in black cherry and the AI tote (like Sarah's - in Emerald)

So I ordered the max (5): Rory in graphite, Candace in BC and in Navy/Blk, Fuchsia Duffle and AI tote.

So the Navy/Blk Candace, graphite molly and bc molly that I bought at Macy's are going back!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

hopi said:


> Cali Bag Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... and may do some more,
> 
> Joy go to the online sale they have even better prices today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaLaLaLaLa.... I'm not looking!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MaryBel said:


> I ordered 2 more, candace in black cherry and the AI tote (like Sarah's - in Emerald)
> 
> So I ordered the max (5): Rory in graphite, Candace in BC and in Navy/Blk, Fuchsia Duffle and AI tote.
> 
> So the Navy/Blk Candace, graphite molly and bc molly that I bought at Macy's are going back!


 
Wow.. those will be some beauties MB!!!  I hope you love them!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nothing for me today, thank goodness!!  Hopefully I am DONE for a while.  UGH, all these dang sales are making me crazy, plus Coach's "creative pricing" makes me furious.


----------



## elbgrl

Hey anyone, can I get an opinion?

Am I nuts to all of a sudden want a Legacy Signature Duffle?  For some reason, the brown siggy is calling me, and I really prefer leather.  It just seems like a good knock around, all purpose and light bag to carry in the summer, etc.  

Opinions?


----------



## gatorgirl07

I love the duffles, but I am being drawn to the black cherry leather version.  Sorry I can't be more help


----------



## elbgrl

Thanks for the reply GG!  The black cherry is showing sold out now.  (Can you tell I've been looking)


----------



## gatorgirl07

elbgrl said:


> Thanks for the reply GG!  The black cherry is showing sold out now.  (Can you tell I've been looking)



Yeah, I had (sort of) finally made the decision to take the plunge on her, only to find out she is sold out.......maybe that's a sign.......or maybe I should keep checking


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Hey anyone, can I get an opinion?
> 
> Am I nuts to all of a sudden want a Legacy Signature Duffle?  For some reason, the brown siggy is calling me, and I really prefer leather.  It just seems like a good knock around, all purpose and light bag to carry in the summer, etc.
> 
> Opinions?


 
I don't think you are nuts. I like leather more but I like signature bags too. Sometimes, there's something in the print that just calls you. 

Which brown one is calling you? the legacy signature stripe or the one with the berry bottom? I have the legacy signature stripe in black and also Molly in the same print and color. I got Molly first at the outlet and then found the duffle at Macy's, it was 50% off plus the extra 20% so I had to get it. I loved how it looked crossbody for casual outings.


----------



## elbgrl

gatorgirl07 said:


> Yeah, I had (sort of) finally made the decision to take the plunge on her, only to find out she is sold out.......maybe that's a sign.......or maybe I should keep checking


 Keep checking if you really want her.  This morning, I kept refreshing and was able to add the UV double wristlet .  If someone lets their cart go, you can get it.


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> I don't think you are nuts. I like leather more but I like signature bags too. Sometimes, there's something in the print that just calls you.
> 
> Which brown one is calling you? the legacy signature stripe or the one with the berry bottom? I have the legacy signature stripe in black and also Molly in the same print and color. I got Molly first at the outlet and then found the duffle at Macy's, it was 50% off plus the extra 20% so I had to get it. I loved how it looked crossbody for casual outings.


 
MaryBel, I have the legacy signature stripe in the brown/mahogany in my cart.  The more I look at it, the more I like it.  The think I like the small "c" s better than the large ones.  If that makes sense.  The black is really classy looking too.  Do you have a pic you can post?  The love the white, but I think it would be a dirt magnet.


----------



## gatorgirl07

elbgrl said:


> Keep checking if you really want her.  This morning, I kept refreshing and was able to add the UV double wristlet .  If someone lets their cart go, you can get it.



I am going to keep checking on her.....my DH may kill me though


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> MaryBel, I have the legacy signature stripe in the brown/mahogany in my cart.  The more I look at it, the more I like it.  The think I like the small "c" s better than the large ones.  If that makes sense.  The black is really classy looking too.  Do you have a pic you can post?  The love the white, but I think it would be a dirt magnet.


 
I know what you mean about the small c print. I like it a lot.

Let me go and look for it (I don't remember where I put it...you know, the witness protection hideouts ). I'll be reight back.


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> I know what you mean about the small c print. I like it a lot.
> 
> Let me go and look for it (I don't remember where I put it...you know, the witness protection hideouts ). I'll be reight back.


 Oh please don't go to too much trouble!!  I thought you might have a pic of it already.  I'd love to see it IRL though!


----------



## StillWG

The handbags being purchased by everyone from the FOS today are amazing!

I've been trying hard not to look at the lists too hard.  The bags are so tempting......and I need to take a break from new acquisitions.  Sigh.

Congratulations on all your finds, GFs!



Sue


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Oh please don't go to too much trouble!!  I thought you might have a pic of it already.  I'd love to see it IRL though!


 
No problem. It was one of those that have stayed in witness protection since the day it came and I forgot where I put it, but it was where I thought it was.

I took 2 pics. The first one shows the duffle completely stuffed (as it came from coach). In the second pic, I took some of the stuffing and I turned it around so you could see the back too. You can see how nicely it slouches. HTH.


----------



## MaryBel

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Wow.. those will be some beauties MB!!!  I hope you love them!!!!


 
Thanks Joy!
This sale is amazing. I got the rory (with tax) at a cheaper price that the molly without tax. So back she will go.


----------



## gatorgirl07

I took a chance and the black cherry is available in the factory sale for $156.  I may be in trouble......


----------



## elbgrl

Thank u so much MaryBel!  It slouches so beautifully.  I'm gonna pull the trigger on the brown - I actually only have a few brown bags.  Got the UV duffle and double pocket wristlet this morning so I guess I need to go to bed!

Congrats on getting a better deal today!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Nothing for me today, thank goodness!!  Hopefully I am DONE for a while.  UGH, all these dang sales are making me crazy, plus Coach's "creative pricing" makes me furious.


 
Hey Sarah, your pics of the AI tote sure came in handy today. I kept looking at them to make my decision on it. At the end I went for the emerald. I hope I love it since I have not seen it IRL.

"creative pricing" ....that's one way of putting it. The thing I hate about these sales is that they don't give PAs for items when they go down. I understand that they can not give PAs if you bougth the item more than a certain number of days ago since it's pretty sure that an item will go down at one point in time, but if you got it and the next day is cheaper, why not let the outlets do the PAs. You have to order the item again and then return the first one to the outlet which will sell it for the lower price...so the only thing they gain is an unhappy customer.

I went to the outlet today and got PAs for the items I bought there last week and found some more goodies. Pics coming soon.


----------



## elbgrl

gatorgirl07 said:


> I took a chance and the black cherry is available in the factory sale for $156.  I may be in trouble......



Eek!  Go for it girl!


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> I am going to keep checking on her.....*my DH may kill me* though


 
If he does, I'll see you in the other side


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> I took a chance and the black cherry is available in the factory sale for $156.  I may be in trouble......


 
Get it and then hide from your DH 
No seriously, get it, it's a lovely color and an amazing price. It's a sign tht you were able to get it in your cart.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> If he does, I'll see you in the other side



At least I won't be alone


----------



## gatorgirl07

elbgrl said:


> Eek!  Go for it girl!



I think I'm going to.....


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Thank u so much MaryBel!  It slouches so beautifully.  I'm gonna pull the trigger on the brown - I actually only have a few brown bags.  Got the UV duffle and double pocket wristlet this morning so I guess I need to go to bed!
> 
> Congrats on getting a better deal today!


 
I think you will love it!
Congrats on your UV treasures. I could not order any accesories since I reached the 5 item limit and let's face it, was too much damage. To make it worse, I went to the outlet to get PAs for my 3 babgs from last week and came home with 3 more.


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> At least I won't be alone


 
We will have fun, talking about purses all the time!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> Get it and then hide from your DH
> No seriously, get it, it's a lovely color and an amazing price. It's a sign tht you were able to get it in your cart.



I'm glad that I couldn't bring myself to pay full price when I went to the store the other day.  Because of you ladies, I almost can't pay full price for anything.  There is always a sale, and if not, "NEXT!"


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> We will have fun, talking about purses all the time!



heck yeah!  I can always count on you ladies


----------



## MaryBel

Ok, confession time!
I decided to go to my outlet to get PAs on the 3 legacy bags I got last week. Got my PAs and got 3 more bags.

First, I found a patent maggie in the clearance section. It's gorgeous with the pleats. I could not put it back and it was 65% off. Then I saw an archival bucket in black and decided to pose with her. That was a mistake, it was so soft that it looked gorgeous so that one came too. Then while I was posing with the black bucket, they brought out a large texture duffle in black and after posing with her, I decided that I will take her and return the one I got at Macy's  which is not textured.

Here they are


----------



## elbgrl

Three beautiful choices!    The leather on that archival bag looks fantastic.

I think we're all gonna be in witness protection next week!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Three beautiful choices!    The leather on that archival bag looks fantastic.
> 
> I think we're all gonna be in witness protection next week!


 
Thank you Rosie!
You are right, this time it will be us, not the bags!


----------



## YorkieLove75

I'm heartbroken. I went to buy an Ultraviolet Candace on the FOS a while ago and it said," quantity requested not available" ugh! It doesn't even say gone. Same for both duffles in that color too. I have the worst luck when it comes to purses.


----------



## elbgrl

So sorry YorkieLove, but keep trying cause someone may let it go from their cart and you may get it.  It takes a lot of patience to keep refreshing the page, but I got the UV wristlets this morning this way.


----------



## YorkieLove75

elbgrl said:


> So sorry YorkieLove, but keep trying cause someone may let it go from their cart and you may get it.  It takes a lot of patience to keep refreshing the page, but I got the UV wristlets this morning this way.


I could have got it early this morning but I had to figure out how to pay for it. I just bought a few purses over the past few days and spent my monthly allotment for purses. If I didn't have big vet bills coming up next week, it would be no problem. My husband said he would buy it for my birthday and I would pay him back for the Dooney satchel he bought me. I guess I'll try a few more times and hope for a miracle.


----------



## YorkieLove75

Hmmm. I got a different message this time. It says, "the remaining quantity is being held in people's carts. Check back soon and more might be available"


----------



## MaryBel

YorkieLove75 said:


> Hmmm. I got a different message this time. It says, "the remaining quantity is being held in people's carts. Check back soon and more might be available"


 
keep trying!


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Ok, confession time!
> I decided to go to my outlet to get PAs on the 3 legacy bags I got last week. Got my PAs and got 3 more bags.
> 
> First, I found a patent maggie in the clearance section. It's gorgeous with the pleats. I could not put it back and it was 65% off. Then I saw an archival bucket in black and decided to pose with her. That was a mistake, it was so soft that it looked gorgeous so that one came too. Then while I was posing with the black bucket, they brought out a large texture duffle in black and after posing with her, I decided that I will take her and return the one I got at Macy's  which is not textured.
> 
> Here they are


 
Wow!  All three of these are gorgeous, MaryBel!  

No wonder they came home with you!


Sue


----------



## YorkieLove75

MaryBel said:


> Ok, confession time!
> I decided to go to my outlet to get PAs on the 3 legacy bags I got last week. Got my PAs and got 3 more bags.
> 
> First, I found a patent maggie in the clearance section. It's gorgeous with the pleats. I could not put it back and it was 65% off. Then I saw an archival bucket in black and decided to pose with her. That was a mistake, it was so soft that it looked gorgeous so that one came too. Then while I was posing with the black bucket, they brought out a large texture duffle in black and after posing with her, I decided that I will take her and return the one I got at Macy's  which is not textured.
> 
> Here they are


Nice selection! I saw the same purses at my outlet the other day except the Maggie's were red.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Ok, confession time!
> I decided to go to my outlet to get PAs on the 3 legacy bags I got last week. Got my PAs and got 3 more bags.
> 
> First, I found a patent maggie in the clearance section. It's gorgeous with the pleats. I could not put it back and it was 65% off. Then I saw an archival bucket in black and decided to pose with her. That was a mistake, it was so soft that it looked gorgeous so that one came too. Then while I was posing with the black bucket, they brought out a large texture duffle in black and after posing with her, I decided that I will take her and return the one I got at Macy's  which is not textured.
> 
> Here they are



Gorgeous stuff, MB!    You are snagging some great deals.


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> Wow!  All three of these are gorgeous, MaryBel!
> 
> No wonder they came home with you!
> 
> 
> Sue


 
Thanks Sue!
It was the day to get black bags at the outlet


----------



## MaryBel

YorkieLove75 said:


> Nice selection! I saw the same purses at my outlet the other day except the Maggie's were red.


 
Thanks YorkieLove!
Oh, maggies in red, lovely!


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Ok, confession time!
> I decided to go to my outlet to get PAs on the 3 legacy bags I got last week. Got my PAs and got 3 more bags.
> 
> First, I found a patent maggie in the clearance section. It's gorgeous with the pleats. I could not put it back and it was 65% off. Then I saw an archival bucket in black and decided to pose with her. That was a mistake, it was so soft that it looked gorgeous so that one came too. Then while I was posing with the black bucket, they brought out a large texture duffle in black and after posing with her, I decided that I will take her and return the one I got at Macy's  which is not textured.
> 
> Here they are




..... and I was feeling guilty cause I have 2 new black bags,
it's always so comforting to be with the Dooney gals, 
Marybel, yours are stunning, Congrats on you amazing buys.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous stuff, MB!    You are snagging some great deals.


 
Thanks Sarah!
Plus I got $67.50 back in my card due to the PAs of the 3 bags.


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> ..... and I was feeling guilty cause I have 2 new black bags,
> it's always so comforting to be with the Dooney gals,
> Marybel, yours are stunning, Congrats on you amazing buys.


 
Thanks hopi!
Each one is beautiful in a different way. I was not going to get the textured duffle but after seeing how it is nicer than the plain leather one and even cheaper (to the plain one I got at Macy's) and since I was getting for sure the bucket in black, decided to get this one and return the plain one to Macy's. 

Then once I was home I remember that the textured candace in black (which I like) is almost gone so it was good that I got the duffle since probably the candace won't be available anymore at the FOS and my outlet doesn't have it.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

I just heard from SIU Mom and she says to say hello to all her tpf buds.  She and her hubs are having a great time visiting with her family, loving on her grandbabies and visiting all the amazing things to see in San Francisco.  The weather here has been perfect for her visit.  

She and her hubs are moving on to Las Vegas tomorrow where she is planning on visiting the Premium outlets there.  She has been doing a lot of walking so the new Crossbody bag she got on our trip to the outlets is getting a serious workout.  She said that Collette is not happy that she's being left behind, but.. Oh well!!!  

I was exhausted reading her email and all the things she has been doing.


----------



## StillWG

Thanks for the update on our travelin' GF, Joy!  

Please say "hi" to her from me!

In The City, getting together with you...then LV and more outlets, I am officially :greengrin:.


Sue


----------



## MaryBel

Cali Bag Lady said:


> I just heard from SIU Mom and she says to say hello to all her tpf buds.  She and her hubs are having a great time visiting with her family, loving on her grandbabies and visiting all the amazing things to see in San Francisco.  The weather here has been perfect for her visit.
> 
> She and her hubs are moving on to Las Vegas tomorrow where she is planning on visiting the Premium outlets there.  She has been doing a lot of walking so the new Crossbody bag she got on our trip to the outlets is getting a serious workout.  She said that Collette is not happy that she's being left behind, but.. Oh well!!!
> 
> I was exhausted reading her email and all the things she has been doing.


 
Thanks for the update Joy!

Wow, that's really a nice vacation, SF and Vegas and more outlets!
Do you know when she's going back to Chicago? We are going at the end of the month and woud love to meet her.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

StillWG said:


> Thanks for the update on our travelin' GF, Joy!
> 
> Please say "hi" to her from me!
> 
> In The City, getting together with you...then LV and more outlets, I am officially :greengrin:.
> 
> 
> Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cali Bag Lady said:


> I just heard from SIU Mom and she says to say hello to all her tpf buds.  She and her hubs are having a great time visiting with her family, loving on her grandbabies and visiting all the amazing things to see in San Francisco.  The weather here has been perfect for her visit.
> 
> *She and her hubs are moving on to Las Vegas tomorrow where she is planning on visiting the Premium outlets there.*  She has been doing a lot of walking so the new Crossbody bag she got on our trip to the outlets is getting a serious workout.  She said that Collette is not happy that she's being left behind, but.. Oh well!!!
> 
> I was exhausted reading her email and all the things she has been doing.



   Another outlet!  Woo hooooo!!   

Thanks for the update, JJ.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> Another outlet!  Woo hooooo!!
> 
> Thanks for the update, JJ.


 
I can't wait to hear what she finds at the LV outlet!!!  Its a NICE outlet.  There is also a Dillards there (not at the outlet but on The Strip)


----------



## MiaBorsa

So I got my stuff from the Legacy FOS today.     Neither bag is a keeper.  (The Boho Duffle and the large colorblock duffle.)  I guess I'm just not a "large" duffle person; they both look ridiculous on me.  SIGH.  Back they go.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> So I got my stuff from the Legacy FOS today.  Neither bag is a keeper. (The Boho Duffle and the large colorblock duffle.) I guess I'm just not a "large" duffle person; they both look ridiculous on me. SIGH. Back they go.


 
I'm so sorry they didn't work. Are you taking them to the outlet? Maybe you will find new goodies there :devil: or at tomorrow's FOS!

I got my CB candace and matching zippy wallet in carnelian/navy/tan from Wednesday's sale and they are gorgeous! I'm so glad I ordered it.

I'm expecting my other CB candace in navy/blue tomorrow and the rest thursday.


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> I'm so sorry they didn't work. Are you taking them to the outlet? Maybe you will find new goodies there :devil: or at tomorrow's FOS!
> 
> I* got my CB candace and matching zippy wallet in carnelian/navy/tan from Wednesday's sale and they are gorgeous! I'm so glad I ordered it.
> 
> I'm expecting my other CB candace in navy/blue tomorrow and the rest thursday.*


*

*

WOW congrats, can't wait to see your pics, you have a Candace entourage.


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> [/B]
> 
> WOW congrats, can't wait to see your pics, you have a Candace entourage.


 
Once all of them are here, I'll have 4 candaces!
My team is changing its players. I have 5 mollys, but now I'll have only 3 since I'll be returning the graphite and the black cherry and to replace those I got a graphite rory and a black cherry candace. So less mollys and more candaces.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I'm so sorry they didn't work. Are you taking them to the outlet? Maybe you will find new goodies there :devil: or at tomorrow's FOS!
> 
> I got my CB candace and matching zippy wallet in carnelian/navy/tan from Wednesday's sale and they are gorgeous! I'm so glad I ordered it.
> 
> I'm expecting my other CB candace in navy/blue tomorrow and the rest thursday.



Yeah, I'll take them to the outlet.  SIGH.  I need to quit getting caught up in the sales.  

Glad you love your new loot!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> [/B]
> 
> WOW congrats, can't wait to see your pics, you have a Candace entourage.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MaryBel said:


> I'm so sorry they didn't work. Are you taking them to the outlet? Maybe you will find new goodies there :devil: or at tomorrow's FOS!
> 
> I got my CB candace and matching zippy wallet in carnelian/navy/tan from Wednesday's sale and they are gorgeous! I'm so glad I ordered it.
> 
> I'm expecting my other CB candace in navy/blue tomorrow and the rest thursday.


 
And the pics are....where???  (or are they in witness protection?)


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> So I got my stuff from the Legacy FOS today.     Neither bag is a keeper.  (The Boho Duffle and the large colorblock duffle.)  I guess I'm just not a "large" duffle person; they both look ridiculous on me.  SIGH.  Back they go.


 
Awww... sorry those were not winners Sarah!! But at least you tried!!!!  Hope you find something nice at the outlet.


----------



## MaryBel

Cali Bag Lady said:


> And the pics are....where???  (or are they in witness protection?)


 
The bag is already in her new spot in the closet. Got home early, disposed of the packaging, so nobody saw the evidence 

I'll take pics of them today, together with the blue one that is arriving today.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MaryBel said:


> The bag is already in her new spot in the closet. Got home early, disposed of the packaging, so nobody saw the evidence
> 
> I'll take pics of them today, together with the blue one that is arriving today.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Awww... sorry those were not winners Sarah!! But at least you tried!!!!  Hope you find something nice at the outlet.



LOL!  I hope I DON'T.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MiaBorsa said:


> So I got my stuff from the Legacy FOS today.     Neither bag is a keeper.  (The Boho Duffle and the large colorblock duffle.)  I guess I'm just not a "large" duffle person; they both look ridiculous on me.  SIGH.  Back they go.



Update!  I have been playing with the colorblock and I'm thinking it gets to stay after all.  







Boho is still going back.


----------



## elbgrl

Aw, I loved Bobo.  Was it too large?  I didn't order it, cause I don't think I could wear a large hobo.

Will post up my colorblock candace and UV duffle in a bit.  They are all keepers!

Love the colorblock duffle!  Is that the large?

Oops see that it is a large.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Aw, I loved Bobo.  Was it too large?  I didn't order it, cause I don't think I could wear a large hobo.
> 
> Will post up my colorblock candace and UV duffle in a bit.  They are all keepers!
> 
> Love the colorblock duffle!  Is that the large?
> 
> Oops see that it is a large.



I can't really put my finger on it; I just don't care for the Boho.   I don't like the way it hangs when I wear it.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> Update!  I have been playing with the colorblock and I'm thinking it gets to stay after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boho is still going back.


 
I really like that one Sarah.  Love that color combo. Very subtle and very classic looking.  Its pretty!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cali Bag Lady said:


> I really like that one Sarah.  Love that color combo. Very subtle and very classic looking.  Its pretty!!



Thanks, Joy.  I'm still flip-flopping on that one.  I guess I'll just think on it for a day or two.


----------



## MaryBel

Cali Bag Lady said:


>


 
Here are the pics of the 2 color block candaces, plus I went to return the black/navy candace that I had bought at Macy's and stoped at herbergers and got some shoes. I paid like $52 for all 3 pairs. The black ones with the feathers and stones retailed for $145


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, Joy. I'm still flip-flopping on that one. I guess I'll just think on it for a day or two.


 
I love that one Sarah! I got the rory in that color and I love it since it's a neutral but not a traditional neutral.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Here are the pics of the 2 color block candaces, plus I went to return the black/navy candace that I had bought at Macy's and stoped at herbergers and got some shoes. I paid like $52 for all 3 pairs. The black ones with the feathers and stones retailed for $145



Gorgeous stuff, MB!  Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I love that one Sarah! I got the rory in that color and I love it since it's a neutral but not a traditional neutral.



Thanks.  I love the colors; I just wish I had been able to get the regular size duffle instead of the large.  It's really big.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous stuff, MB! Congrats!


 
Thanks Sarah! By tomorrow at noon-ish I should have my other legacy bags. I'm so anxious to see the AI tote.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks. I love the colors; I just wish I had been able to get the regular size duffle instead of the large. It's really big.


 
Did you go to the outlet? If you have not gone, maybe write down the item # of the regular size and ask the SA to check in the system to see if any other outlet has it. If she finds it, then you can do the charge send from there. This will only work if you get a nice SA! The time I was looking for Isabelle, one of the SAs at one of the outlets that I called was really nice, she took my info and then called me back. She didn't have good news but it was good to know that she looked and she only found it at Canadian stores.


----------



## gatorgirl07

If you ladies happen to see the Candace in black cherry during one of the FOS, can one of you guys pm or email me?????


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> If you ladies happen to see the Candace in black cherry during one of the FOS, can one of you guys pm or email me?????


 
Sure!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> Sure!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Here are the pics of the 2 color block candaces, plus I went to return the black/navy candace that I had bought at Macy's and stoped at herbergers and got some shoes. I paid like $52 for all 3 pairs. The black ones with the feathers and stones retailed for $145



go on girl with the heels, you are one hot little mama,
love your Candaces, so pretty, I really want the navy, black the combination is so great


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Update!  I have been playing with the colorblock and I'm thinking it gets to stay after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boho is still going back.



So in love with  this color combo and let it go but your picture is sooooooo amazing,


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Did you go to the outlet? If you have not gone, maybe write down the item # of the regular size and ask the SA to check in the system to see if any other outlet has it. If she finds it, then you can do the charge send from there. This will only work if you get a nice SA! The time I was looking for Isabelle, one of the SAs at one of the outlets that I called was really nice, she took my info and then called me back. She didn't have good news but it was good to know that she looked and she only found it at Canadian stores.



No, I haven't been back to the outlet since I bought my AI tote.  It's a long way and I'm not into all the "charge send" and "PA" stuff.  Too much trouble, haha.  Thanks for the suggestion, though.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> No, I haven't been back to the outlet since I bought my AI tote. * It's a long way and I'm not into all the "charge send" and "PA" stuff.  Too much trouble, haha.  Thanks for the suggestion, though.*





when I read that on it always makes me smile,
cause I don't even know what it means,
which means it would be too much work for me


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> So in love with  this color combo and let it go but your picture is sooooooo amazing,


Thanks!  


hopi said:


> when I read that on it always makes me smile,
> cause I don't even know what it means,
> which means it would be too much work for me



Yeah, C4C09 is my hero.  She knows how to work those deals!!  I don't have the energy.


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Here are the pics of the 2 color block candaces, plus I went to return the black/navy candace that I had bought at Macy's and stoped at herbergers and got some shoes. I paid like $52 for all 3 pairs. The black ones with the feathers and stones retailed for $145


 
Wow MaryBel, you got some beauties, congrats!

And those shoes -- just gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> go on girl with the heels, you are one hot little mama,
> love your Candaces, so pretty, I really want the navy, black the combination is so great


 
Thanks hopi! I was so surprised with the heels with the feathers, because they have a really skinny heel but they are the most confy pair ever. 

I agree, for me, the black/navy is the perfect combination. And at that price, I could not resist. I'm so weak.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> No, I haven't been back to the outlet since I bought my AI tote.  It's a long way and I'm not into all the "charge send" and "PA" stuff.  Too much trouble, haha.  Thanks for the suggestion, though.


 
I have done only one of each, but I know other gals that go to the same outlet had trouble the same day getting the PAs so I think I got lucky with those.

And then the charge send...The problem with that one was first to locate the bag, and then I didn't want to go to the outlet so I tried my FP store and they did it but they made it sound like it was a one time deal and I'm not sure if my outlet would do it, so i guess I got lucky with that one too. 

I think the thing that makes the whole thing difficult is that not all the SAs are willing to help, so some of them won't look in the system and then the ones that refuse to fax the form. But from a process point of view, it's really simple, since they (the SA at the oultet) can look at the system to see which store has it, call the store to make sure and fax them the form. That's it.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Yeah, *C4C09* is my hero.  She knows how to work those deals!!  I don't have the energy.


 
I agree, she's the expert and really knows how to get the deals!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I have done only one of each, but I know other gals that go to the same outlet had trouble the same day getting the PAs so I think I got lucky with those.
> 
> And then the charge send...The problem with that one was first to locate the bag, and then I didn't want to go to the outlet so I tried my FP store and they did it but they made it sound like it was a one time deal and I'm not sure if my outlet would do it, so i guess I got lucky with that one too.
> 
> I think the thing that makes the whole thing difficult is that not all the SAs are willing to help, so some of them won't look in the system and then the ones that refuse to fax the form. But from a process point of view, it's really simple, since they (the SA at the oultet) can look at the system to see which store has it, call the store to make sure and fax them the form. That's it.



I think people who have a "relationship" with the store staff and go in often to buy have the best chance of getting cooperation for stuff like that.  Since I live so far away I really very seldom go to the outlet stores...MAYBE once in 6 months, so they don't know me as a return customer.  I go to full price much more often, and generally I can always get the 25% or $100 off $300 without even asking.  

Of course the outlet deals are MUCH better, but you have to work to get them!!  I don't think the investment in time and GASOLINE would make it worth it to me.  It costs me about 2 hours driving in heavy traffic, $30 in gas and $12 in tolls to get to the outlet and back.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I agree, she's the expert and really knows how to get the deals!



She's also very generous to help people and a real sweetie.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MaryBel said:


> Here are the pics of the 2 color block candaces, plus I went to return the black/navy candace that I had bought at Macy's and stoped at herbergers and got some shoes. I paid like $52 for all 3 pairs. The black ones with the feathers and stones retailed for $145


 
OOOOHHHHHH  Very NICE MaryBel!!!    I love shoes MORE than I love purses and I am really likin' those shoes.  The bags are really really pretty!!  You did GOOD GF!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## MaryBel

Cali Bag Lady said:


> OOOOHHHHHH  Very NICE MaryBel!!!    I love shoes MORE than I love purses and I am really likin' those shoes.  The bags are really really pretty!!  You did GOOD GF!!!  Congrats!!!


 
Thanks Joy!
I think I love shoes and bags the same, which is a problem. I have too many shoes too! DH says everytime I get new ones, "Why do you need another pair, you have 300 pairs" and I tell him because I want 500 pairs


----------



## MaryBel

I just went home to get the 3 boxes UPS delivered today! I didn't want them to be outside since they make a lot of bulk and I wanted to unpack them and dispose of the boxes before DH saw them. 

So the report: 
All 4 bags are in perfect condition. The rory in graphite didn't come packaged as the rest. I think it was maybe a return since it didn't have all the wrapping paper and all the regular stuffing paper. Good thing that it seems to be in good condition. 
The other 3 (AI tote in emerald, duffle in fuchsia and candace in black cherry) came perfectly wrapped and seemed in perfect condition. The rory, the duffle and the candace are keepers for sure. Not so sure about the AI tote. Love the color, love the look, although I would have like it more if it was a tiny bit bigger but no so sure about those straps. I think I'll keep it for now and if I find another emerald style (on sale) that I like better, this one will go back, otherwise I might keep it. I'll post pics tonight.


----------



## elbgrl

Sounds great MaryBel!  What about the duffle in emerald?  I wasn't interested in the AI bag because it can't go shoulder.  

Received my siggy duffle from the FOS, and it is a keeper!  I can see myself using it a lot, and in fact, I will probably use it on the plane next week when I go to Philly to see DD.  

Will post a pic later tonight.   Also have the vermillion saffiano tote coming from the FP online.  I've been very bad.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> She's also very generous to help people and a real sweetie.



Hey butthead
you do the same 
when I started to read the D&B forum on Q you were so helpful along with others on sharing info on how to get great prices.
Thought I had a lot of bags, athletic wear bags and generic totes..... but you said nnnoooooooooooooooooo that's not enough, get a deal more quality bags.
Then you have a fight with Peter so were all going back to Coach and this group has enough pictures to make a ANY person become a major addict. Then you tell us we don't have enough doo dads.
Now I can't say verbally or write down how many bags I have in case family members are around.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I just went home to get the 3 boxes UPS delivered today! I didn't want them to be outside since they make a lot of bulk and I wanted to unpack them and dispose of the boxes before DH saw them.
> 
> So the report:
> All 4 bags are in perfect condition. The rory in graphite didn't come packaged as the rest. I think it was maybe a return since it didn't have all the wrapping paper and all the regular stuffing paper. Good thing that it seems to be in good condition.
> The other 3 (AI tote in emerald, duffle in fuchsia and candace in black cherry) came perfectly wrapped and seemed in perfect condition. The rory, the duffle and the candace are keepers for sure. Not so sure about the AI tote. Love the color, love the look, although I would have like it more if it was a tiny bit bigger but no so sure about those straps. I think I'll keep it for now and if I find another emerald style (on sale) that I like better, this one will go back, otherwise I might keep it. I'll post pics tonight.





elbgrl said:


> Sounds great MaryBel!  What about the duffle in emerald?  I wasn't interested in the AI bag because it can't go shoulder.
> 
> Received my siggy duffle from the FOS, and it is a keeper!  I can see myself using it a lot, and in fact, I will probably use it on the plane next week when I go to Philly to see DD.
> 
> Will post a pic later tonight.   Also have the vermillion saffiano tote coming from the FP online.  I've been very bad.



Pics ladies!!  PICS!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Hey butthead
> you do the same
> when I started to read the D&B forum on Q you were so helpful along with others on sharing info on how to get great prices.
> Thought I had a lot of bags, athletic wear bags and generic totes..... but you said nnnoooooooooooooooooo that's not enough, get a deal more quality bags.
> Then you have a fight with Peter so were all going back to Coach and this group has enough pictures to make a ANY person become a major addict. Then you tell us we don't have enough doo dads.
> Now I can't say verbally or write down how many bags I have in case family members are around.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Joy!
> I think I love shoes and bags the same, which is a problem. I have too many shoes too! DH says everytime I get new ones, "Why do you need another pair, you have 300 pairs" and I tell him because I want 500 pairs


 
I dated a guy for years and he used to call me Imelda (after Imelda Marcos)


----------



## MaryBel

Cali Bag Lady said:


> I dated a guy for years and he used to call me Imelda (after Imelda Marcos)


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

hopi said:


> Hey butthead
> you do the same
> when I started to read the D&B forum on Q you were so helpful along with others on sharing info on how to get great prices.
> Thought I had a lot of bags, athletic wear bags and generic totes..... but you said nnnoooooooooooooooooo that's not enough, get a deal more quality bags.
> Then you have a fight with Peter so were all going back to Coach and this group has enough pictures to make a ANY person become a major addict. Then you tell us we don't have enough doo dads.
> Now I can't say verbally or write down how many bags I have in case family members are around.


 
hopi, don't forget the matching wallets too!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MaryBel said:


> I just went home to get the 3 boxes UPS delivered today! I didn't want them to be outside since they make a lot of bulk and I wanted to unpack them and dispose of the boxes before DH saw them.
> 
> So the report:
> All 4 bags are in perfect condition. The rory in graphite didn't come packaged as the rest. I think it was maybe a return since it didn't have all the wrapping paper and all the regular stuffing paper. Good thing that it seems to be in good condition.
> The other 3 (AI tote in emerald, duffle in fuchsia and candace in black cherry) came perfectly wrapped and seemed in perfect condition. The rory, the duffle and the candace are keepers for sure. Not so sure about the AI tote. Love the color, love the look, although I would have like it more if it was a tiny bit bigger but no so sure about those straps. I think I'll keep it for now and if I find another emerald style (on sale) that I like better, this one will go back, otherwise I might keep it. I'll post pics tonight.


 
Wow, Girl, it must be like Christmas at your place opening all those packages.  And yeah... we need to see pictures!!!!!  Congrats MaryBel, you have amassed a very nice collection!!!


----------



## hopi

Cali Bag Lady said:


> hopi,  don't forget the matching wallets too!!!
> AKA JoyJ
> 
> 
> Joy after all these years,
> shoe queen
> who knew


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

hopi said:


> Cali Bag Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> hopi,  don't forget the matching wallets too!!!
> AKA JoyJ
> 
> 
> Joy after all these years,
> shoe queen
> who knew
Click to expand...


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Joy after all these years,
> shoe queen
> who knew


----------



## MiaBorsa

So I decide to peek at the QVC Dooney forum today to see what's going on and what's the FIRST thing I see???   http://community.qvc.com/forums/dooney-bourke/topic/368256/viewlast/ugly-bags.aspx#lastreply

"Ugly Bags."   Just one more reason why I'm glad to be away from there.  Any troll can show up and ruin the board for everyone, but QVC bans people like Sue who try to keep things positive.  :censor:  

At least here, most people are SHARING their love of great handbags and not trolling.  (Though there are notable exceptions everywhere.  )


----------



## Pixie RN

I saw that too, this morning, Sarah. I thought "oh boy, again?" There's "always someone, somewhere" that can ruin things for others. It's more fun here, and the people are so helpful, supportive and funny.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> So I decide to peek at the QVC Dooney forum today to see what's going on and what's the FIRST thing I see???   http://community.qvc.com/forums/dooney-bourke/topic/368256/viewlast/ugly-bags.aspx#lastreply
> 
> "Ugly Bags."   Just one more reason why I'm glad to be away from there.  Any troll can show up and ruin the board for everyone, but QVC bans people like Sue who try to keep things positive.  :censor:
> 
> At least here, most people are SHARING their love of great handbags and not trolling.  (Though there are notable exceptions everywhere.  )


 
I saw that too Sarah.  I rarely read the QVC dooney forum but ventured over there for a few minutes this morning.  I saw that and I thought.... here we go AGAIN!!! and I agree, they allow trolls to post things like that and then ban two of the nicest people on the forums who are always trying to be so helpful  I am SO GLAD we found  a new home and SO GLAD those trolls don't know how to navigate over here.  :tpfrox:


----------



## gatorgirl07

Cali Bag Lady said:


> I saw that too Sarah.  I rarely read the QVC dooney forum but ventured over there for a few minutes this morning.  I saw that and I thought.... here we go AGAIN!!! and I agree, they allow trolls to post things like that and then ban two of the nicest people on the forums who are always trying to be so helpful  I am SO GLAD we found  a new home and SO GLAD those trolls don't know how to navigate over here.  :tpfrox:



I think they know how to navigate over here, but while they have fake bravado on the Q like that trolls does, here they wouldn't stand a chance against so many. Someone told that troll they better put a helmet on if they choose to mess with the Dooney ladies........here they better build a mortar pit. There are a lot of us!


----------



## MiaBorsa

It's those "non-pursies" over there that cause all the trouble.  They need to keep their rude butts in Viewpoints.  

Speaking of pursies...where the heck is MaryBel??  I thought she had more new stuff to show us.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> It's those "non-pursies" over there that cause all the trouble.  They need to keep their rude butts in Viewpoints.
> 
> Speaking of pursies...*where the heck is MaryBel??*  I thought she had more new stuff to show us.



Thought MaryBel  was going on vacation and thought it was to Chicagoland area, 
wondering if she has family there, since there are holidays.


----------



## RebeccaJ

She also talks about her psychiatrist having tickets to see Elvis.  Gee I wonder what she goes for?


----------



## hopi

Wishing everyone Happy Holidays


----------



## missy_g

I love how in the off topic thread everyone is still talking about bags!


----------



## missy_g

I'm at my mothers waiting for food! I'm so hungry right now!  I'm also trying to distract myself from my step sisters hellian (sp?) kids.


----------



## elbgrl

Hi everyone!  Happy Easter/Holidays to everyone !  I'm visiting my daughter and family in Philly.  We actually went to the King of Prussia mall today and I didn't buy a purse!

(Got a few other things though lol)


----------



## StillWG

hopi said:


> Thought MaryBel  was going on vacation and thought it was to Chicagoland area,
> wondering if she has family there, since there are holidays.


 

I believe that she was planning a stop at the Dooney Outlet in Aurora.  

There may be a large number of bags in her "witness protection" program next week!  


Sue


----------



## StillWG

elbgrl said:


> Hi everyone!  Happy Easter/Holidays to everyone !  I'm visiting my daughter and family in Philly.  We actually went to the King of Prussia mall today and I *didn't buy a purse*!
> 
> (Got a few other things though lol)


 

 

Have a great time with your daughter & family, GF!



Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

missy_g said:


> I'm at my mothers waiting for food! I'm so hungry right now!  I'm also trying to distract myself from my step sisters hellian (sp?) kids.



Ah, family gatherings.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Hi everyone!  Happy Easter/Holidays to everyone !  I'm visiting my daughter and family in Philly.  We actually went to the King of Prussia mall today and* I didn't buy a purse!*
> 
> (Got a few other things though lol)



   Who are you, and what have you done with Rosie!!!???


----------



## Pixie RN

gatorgirl07 said:


> I think they know how to navigate over here, but while they have fake bravado on the Q like that trolls does, here they wouldn't stand a chance against so many. Someone told that troll they better put a helmet on if they choose to mess with the Dooney ladies........here they better build a mortar pit. There are a lot of us!



Couldn't help but think in a fun way that Sequestration did not affect the Purse Forum. "Strength in numbers and well trained."

I was wondering about Marybel, too. She had one in her car she had purchased and was going to post pictures. Did she get more from the Delete sale that she hadn't posted?

The weather here in SW Oklahoma is 81 degrees and beautiful. More of the same tomorrow. Had to have the air conditioning on today.


----------



## RebeccaJ

We need Marybel after reading that ugly bags poster.  I can't believe I went to look at it.  Sarah to blame of course.

We need some Marybel sunshine.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RebeccaJ said:


> She also talks about her psychiatrist having tickets to see Elvis.  Gee I wonder what she goes for?



Are you talking about me or the Q troll?


----------



## MaryBel

Hi Girls,

I see you are having lots of fun without me...
I went to see that thread over the old home...I just read the first reply, which was funny and stopped there. I've seen those threads so many times so I know how they go, so no sense in wasting time to read them. 

So, yes, I'm in Chicago. Went to the Aurora outlet on Thursday and Friday and to the Pleasant prarie outlet today. I got lots of goodies, some that I was looking for, some other ones that were surprises and some others that I wanted I did not find. I'll post pics as soon as I'm back.

Btw, I met with SIU Mom today. It was great! We spent around 2 hrs at starbucks and for me it was like 15 minutes. I had a lot of fun. I wanted to stay longer but it was already 7pm and DH and son were waiting for me for dinner. I'm so glad we could meet!

Now, after reading this thread I need to go back and think for which bags I owed you pics, I don't remember which one was the last one I showed you.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Who are you, and what have you done with Rosie!!!???



Haha don't worry I managed to do plenty of damage even without a purse!

And next week there's the Philly Premium Outlets and the "famous" Reading Dooney outlet!


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> *I see you are having lots of fun without me...*
> I went to see that thread over the old home...I just read the first reply, which was funny and stopped there. I've seen those threads so many times so I know how they go, so no sense in wasting time to read them.
> 
> So, yes, I'm in Chicago. Went to the Aurora outlet on Thursday and Friday and to the Pleasant prarie outlet today. I got lots of goodies, some that I was looking for, some other ones that were surprises and some others that I wanted I did not find. I'll post pics as soon as I'm back.
> 
> Btw, I met with SIU Mom today. It was great! We spent around 2 hrs at starbucks and for me it was like 15 minutes. I had a lot of fun. I wanted to stay longer but it was already 7pm and DH and son were waiting for me for dinner. I'm so glad we could meet!
> 
> Now, after reading this thread I* need to go back and think for which bags I owed you pics, I don't remember which one was the last one I showed you.*




Girl we were all looking for you!!!
The last reveal I saw was your mega Coach forum reveal,
where you even had the hard core Coachies in awe of your shopping spree
and that's not easy to do


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MaryBel said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I see you are having lots of fun without me...
> I went to see that thread over the old home...I just read the first reply, which was funny and stopped there. I've seen those threads so many times so I know how they go, so no sense in wasting time to read them.
> 
> So, yes, I'm in Chicago. Went to the Aurora outlet on Thursday and Friday and to the Pleasant prarie outlet today. I got lots of goodies, some that I was looking for, some other ones that were surprises and some others that I wanted I did not find. I'll post pics as soon as I'm back.
> 
> Btw, I met with SIU Mom today. It was great! We spent around 2 hrs at starbucks and for me it was like 15 minutes. I had a lot of fun. I wanted to stay longer but it was already 7pm and DH and son were waiting for me for dinner. I'm so glad we could meet!
> 
> Now, after reading this thread I need to go back and think for which bags I owed you pics, I don't remember which one was the last one I showed you.


 
Hey MaryBel!!!  Glad you could meet SIU Mom!! She's a real doll.  Love the key fob you gave her, that was so sweet of you.  Can't wait to see pics of your new loot!!!  and I hope one day you will get out west so we can meet up somewhere too!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

elbgrl said:


> Haha don't worry I managed to do plenty of damage even without a purse!
> 
> And next week there's the Philly Premium Outlets and the "famous" Reading Dooney outlet!


 
ROAD TRIP!!! Woooohoooo!!!  I can't wait to see what you come home with.  Two fabulous Dooney outlets. I'm jealous!!!!  Hope you have a great time.


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> [/B]
> 
> *Girl we were all looking for you!!!*
> The last reveal I saw was your mega Coach forum reveal,
> where you even had the hard core Coachies in awe of your shopping spree
> and that's not easy to do


 
Hi hopi,
I saw that! Need to work on my phone to learn to use it better so I can post on the go!

Somebody mentioned about the pics for the bag which was on the car, I remember which one it was, the MKors hamilton in orange ostrich. So that one will have to join the ones I got in this trip.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Haha don't worry I managed to do plenty of damage even without a purse!
> 
> And next week there's the Philly Premium Outlets and the "famous" Reading Dooney outlet!


 
Oh Rosie, that sounds like lots of fun and danger


----------



## MaryBel

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Hey MaryBel!!!  *Glad you could meet SIU Mom!! She's a real doll*.  Love the key fob you gave her, that was so sweet of you.  Can't wait to see pics of your new loot!!!  and *I hope one day you will get out west so we can meet up somewhere too*!!!


 
Hi Joy,

I'm so glad I got to meet her. And I agree, she is a doll. I would have loved to have a shopping day like you had with her, but still, it was a great time.

I know we will go to SF in the future, we love it there and my son has only seen the golden gate on cartoons and pics and he really wants to go, so when we go there, we will have to meet too.

btw, forgot to mention, love your new avatar pic! Gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I see you are having lots of fun without me...
> I went to see that thread over the old home...I just read the first reply, which was funny and stopped there. I've seen those threads so many times so I know how they go, so no sense in wasting time to read them.
> 
> So, yes, I'm in Chicago. Went to the Aurora outlet on Thursday and Friday and to the Pleasant prarie outlet today. I got lots of goodies, some that I was looking for, some other ones that were surprises and some others that I wanted I did not find. I'll post pics as soon as I'm back.
> 
> Btw, I met with SIU Mom today. It was great! We spent around 2 hrs at starbucks and for me it was like 15 minutes. I had a lot of fun. I wanted to stay longer but it was already 7pm and DH and son were waiting for me for dinner. I'm so glad we could meet!
> 
> Now, after reading this thread I need to go back and think for which bags I owed you pics, I don't remember which one was the last one I showed you.



Hey MB!  Glad you're having a fun trip and can't wait to see the new goodies!  Happy Easter.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Haha don't worry I managed to do plenty of damage even without a purse!
> 
> And next week there's the *Philly Premium Outlets and the "famous" Reading Dooney outlet!*


----------



## RuedeNesle

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Hey MaryBel!!! Glad you could meet SIU Mom!! She's a real doll. Love the key fob you gave her, that was so sweet of you. Can't wait to see pics of your new loot!!! and I hope one day you will get out west so we can meet up somewhere too!!!


 


MaryBel said:


> Hi Joy,
> 
> I'm so glad I got to meet her. And I agree, she is a doll. I would have loved to have a shopping day like you had with her, but still, it was a great time.
> 
> I know we will go to SF in the future, we love it there and my son has only seen the golden gate on cartoons and pics and he really wants to go, so when we go there, we will have to meet too.
> 
> btw, forgot to mention, love your new avatar pic! Gorgeous!


 
Thanks Joy and MaryBel!The pleasure was mine! Both of you made me feel as if we'd known each other for years! I'm so lucky we had a chance to met!


----------



## Pixie RN

Marybel, it was me that asked about the "purse you had purchased that was in your car." Sounds like you and SIU Mom had such a good time. It was really nice that the two of you could get together!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MaryBel said:


> Hi Joy,
> 
> I'm so glad I got to meet her. And I agree, she is a doll. I would have loved to have a shopping day like you had with her, but still, it was a great time.
> 
> I know we will go to SF in the future, we love it there and my son has only seen the golden gate on cartoons and pics and he really wants to go, so when we go there, we will have to meet too.
> 
> btw, forgot to mention, love your new avatar pic! Gorgeous!


 
Mackie thanks you for your kind words about his pic.  He was busy digging for worms today so he is worn out and is napping... without his tam, of course!!

I hope you do make it out west sometime and we can meet up somewhere.  I would just love that!!  Have a safe trip back home.  Can't wait to see pics of your new purchases!!!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey MB!  Glad you're having a fun trip and can't wait to see the new goodies!  Happy Easter.


 
Hi Sarah!
It was a great trip and with got even better after meeting SIU Mom!
I hope you had a nice Easter! I'll try to take pics tonight. Yesterday I was so tired and I only drove like 2 hrs since I had to work, so I was on the laptop (fighting to get a signal and don't run out of power) while DH was driving. So the goodies are even still inside the shopping bags.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks Joy and MaryBel!The pleasure was mine! Both of *you made me feel as if we'd known each other for years! I'm so lucky we had a chance to met![/*QUOTE]
> 
> I feel the same way! Well, I guess in a way we known each other for years. I think I'd feel the same with some of the ladies here. Wouldn't it be fun if we had a shopping convention with all the dooney GFs in a fun location?


----------



## MaryBel

Pixie RN said:


> Marybel, it was me that asked about the "purse you had purchased that was in your car." Sounds like you and SIU Mom had such a good time. It was really nice that the two of you could get together!!


 
Sorry for ot remebering it was you Pixie! I was trying to multi task and it's not easy with the boys (DH and my son) hovering by.

Yes, we had a great time. I'm so lucky that she was available since I emailed her on a very short notice as soon as I knew the boys were going to the pool as soon as we got back to the hotel, so while driving back I emailed her and we were able to set up the meeting.

I should be able to get the pics today.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I should be able to get the pics today.


----------



## MiaBorsa

More off-topic blather...  I called the Coach store on Saturday and asked my favorite SA if they had many "Phoebe" bags in stock.  She said they are Coach's hottest seller right now and new colors are coming.  Anyhow, I was whining about not buying during the last PCE or Facebook promotion and she extended the 25% to me.  Sooooo, a black Phoebe with brass hardware should be on its way to TX.


----------



## StillWG

Does anyone else think this color blocking is hard to read?  

I love trendy but IMHO this isn't great.  Is there a way to turn it off?



Sue


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> Does anyone else think this color blocking is hard to read?
> 
> I love trendy but IMHO this isn't great.  Is there a way to turn it off?
> 
> 
> 
> Sue


 
Wow, for a second I thought there was something wrong with my computer. Only until I saw the message. I don't like it. It's very difficult to read and the screen is so bright. 

Maybe color block in pastel colors? Two spring trends in one and much easier to the eye. My eyes feel like when you look a the sun...seeing the pink bars all over the place.


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Wow, for a second I thought there was something wrong with my computer. Only until I saw the message. I don't like it. It's very difficult to read and the screen is so bright.
> 
> Maybe color block in pastel colors? Two spring trends in one and much easier to the eye. My eyes feel like when you look a the sun...seeing the pink bars all over the place.[/QUOTE
> 
> I think I'm going to have to lay off reading our forum for a while.     I have visual disturbances from the magenta.  Ugh!
> 
> Crazy!
> 
> 
> Sue


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> MaryBel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, for a second I thought there was something wrong with my computer. Only until I saw the message. I don't like it. It's very difficult to read and the screen is so bright.
> 
> Maybe color block in pastel colors? Two spring trends in one and much easier to the eye. My eyes feel like when you look a the sun...seeing the pink bars all over the place.[/QUOTE
> 
> I think I'm going to have to lay off reading our forum for a while.     I have visual disturbances from the magenta.  Ugh!
> 
> Crazy!
> 
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just found in another thread how to switch the colors, at the bottom of the page there's a drop down box called 'Theme switcher' you can select TPF v8.1.2 instead of colorblock and it switches the colors! I was getting a headache with those!
Click to expand...


----------



## Pixie RN

Heaven help us all! I thought something was wrong with my iPad. I love color as much as anyone, but this is awful. I squinted so that I had to go put my eye drops in.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I think it's an "April Fools" joke.    You can change it at the bottom of the page with "Theme Switcher."  I turned it off.


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> StillWG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just found in another thread how to switch the colors, at the bottom of the page there's a drop down box called 'Theme switcher' you can select TPF v8.1.2 instead of colorblock and it switches the colors! I was getting a headache with those!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG....thank you, MaryBel!
> 
> I was afraid that I was going to have to give up the PF to prevent blindness.
> 
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> I think it's an "April Fools" joke.    You can change it at the bottom of the page with "Theme Switcher."  I turned it off.


 

Love those swirly eyes, Sarah!

Now that we know how to get rid of the colors, it does seem more humorous.  



Sue


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> *Love those swirly eyes*, Sarah!
> 
> Now that we know how to get rid of the colors, it does seem more humorous.
> 
> 
> 
> Sue


 
That's how my eyes looked after a few minutes with the color block theme


----------



## RebeccaJ

All I can say is there better not be a mistrial because of the woman with tri-color hair like a Beagle ran her trap.


----------



## hopi

RebeccaJ said:


> All I can say is there better not be a mistrial because of the woman with tri-color hair like a Beagle ran her trap.



okay that's it
you and Sarah are over the edge
addiction  comes in many forums
step away from the tv
we're here for you
:lolots::lolots:


----------



## RebeccaJ

No way!  I've invested all this time I plan to see it through now.  They better not start over.


----------



## MaryBel

Here are the pics from last week finds at Macy's. The coach candace and the penny were 50% and then they had a temp 25% off and then I had a coupon for 15%. The MKors were 25% + 25% +15%


----------



## MiaBorsa

RebeccaJ said:


> All I can say is there better not be a mistrial because of the woman with tri-color hair like a Beagle ran her trap.



ullhair::censor:


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Here are the pics from last week finds at Macy's. The coach candace and the penny were 50% and then they had a temp 25% off and then I had a coupon for 15%. The MKors were 25% + 25% +15%



Nice haul, MB!


----------



## Pixie RN

Marybel, you got yourself some "real steals" girlfriend. Love the orange MK.


----------



## RebeccaJ

My Macy's never has anything good or on sale.  Good work MB


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Nice haul, MB!


 
Thanks Sarah!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RebeccaJ said:


> My Macy's never has anything good or on sale.  Good work MB



Ditto.


----------



## MaryBel

Pixie RN said:


> Marybel, you got yourself some "real steals" girlfriend. Love the orange MK.


 
Thanks Pixie! I know, that's why I could not resist them, especially the MK.


----------



## MaryBel

RebeccaJ said:


> My Macy's never has anything good or on sale. Good work MB


 
Thanks Becks!
Mine vary. At one I can not find any coach since it flies but I can find Dooneys, Brahmins and MKors. At the other, they don't sell brahmin and they have very little MKors and Dooney, but I find more coach there, so I have to go to several to gather goodies.


----------



## RebeccaJ

MaryBel said:


> Thanks Becks!
> Mine vary. At one I can not find any coach since it flies but I can find Dooneys, Brahmins and MKors. At the other, they don't sell brahmin and they have very little MKors and Dooney, but I find more coach there, so I have to go to several to gather goodies.



No Coach at mine.  Odd MK here and there.  No Brahmin and two years old Dooneys.


----------



## MiaBorsa

A birdie told me that Macy's F&F starts on the 24th.  I think presale is the 15th.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Harry got a haircut.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> Harry got a haircut.


 
OMG... how cute is that adorable little guy?  He's so cute!!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MaryBel said:


> Here are the pics from last week finds at Macy's. The coach candace and the penny were 50% and then they had a temp 25% off and then I had a coupon for 15%. The MKors were 25% + 25% +15%


 
Hey.. I missed all these!!!  When did you get these?  Love the MK Hamilton!!!  Wow!!!
Congrats MB!! Nice haul (as usual!!)


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> Harry got a haircut.


 
Harry looks so cute, Sarah!

Thanks for the darling picture.  


Sue


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Here are the pics from last week finds at Macy's. The coach candace and the penny were 50% and then they had a temp 25% off and then I had a coupon for 15%. The MKors were 25% + 25% +15%


 

More beauties!  

Love them, MaryBel!


Sue


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Harry got a haircut.



So handsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Here are the pics from last week finds at Macy's. The coach candace and the penny were 50% and then they had a temp 25% off and then I had a coupon for 15%. The MKors were 25% + 25% +15%


 

Mornin' MaryBel!

The Hamilton was what??? How do you get so lucky? LOL! My BFF and I were at Macys Thursday night. I looked all over for any sales on MKors and didn't find a thing! They had the new Dooney patent shopper in all black on sale for 25% off, but I want it in another color. Hopefully they'll have more colors during the F&F Sale.

Congrats on all your new beauties, and getting such great prices for them!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cali Bag Lady said:


> OMG... how cute is that adorable little guy?  He's so cute!!!!





StillWG said:


> Harry looks so cute, Sarah!
> 
> Thanks for the darling picture.
> 
> 
> Sue





hopi said:


> So handsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks, y'all.  My hub and I have been "groomers" since Harry had his surgery last year, so most times Harry ends up looking a little rough.     I guess we are getting better at it.


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, y'all.  My hub and I have been "groomers" since *Harry had his surgery last year*, so most times Harry ends up looking a little rough.     I guess we are getting better at it.


 

Did Harry make a full recovery from those surgeries, Sarah?  Poor little guy was a real trooper!  So were his doting owners!



Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> Did Harry make a full recovery from those surgeries, Sarah?  Poor little guy was a real trooper!  So were his doting owners!
> 
> 
> 
> Sue



He has done amazingly well, Sue.  Thanks for asking.    One of his hind legs is still a little smaller than the other and he favors it, but he can run and jump and is as busy as ever.  Our vet calls him the "miracle dog."  The vet told us that he will eventually develop arthritis in both knees where the surgeries were, so we have that looming ahead.

After all the surgeries, I was concerned about professional groomers not being careful enough with him.  When his little legs get tired, he has to sit down and rest, so it takes several hours to groom him.  We bought a grooming table and clippers and decided we'd do it ourselves.  We basically just buzz him and then I trim his face and paws.


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> He has done amazingly well, Sue.  Thanks for asking.    One of his hind legs is still a little smaller than the other and he favors it, but he can run and jump and is as busy as ever.  Our vet calls him the "miracle dog."  The vet told us that he will eventually develop arthritis in both knees where the surgeries were, so we have that looming ahead.
> 
> After all the surgeries, I was concerned about professional groomers not being careful enough with him.  When his little legs get tired, he has to sit down and rest, so it takes several hours to groom him.  We bought a grooming table and clippers and decided we'd do it ourselves.  We basically just buzz him and then I trim his face and p
> aws.


 

You are doing a great with the grooming cuz he looks darling!

Toward the end of his life, I always bathed Willie and then took him to his groomers so that he only had to spend 20 minutes or so standing for grooming.  His groomer had been caring for him all his life (every six weeks) so I don't think it was too hard for him.  What we won't do for our sweeties!

Dogs are so amazingly resilient....I try to remember that when I'm thinking I should be a couch potato on a day when I'm not feeling 100%!

Thanks for the update about your sweet Harry!


Sue


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Harry got a haircut.


 
Sarah, harry is so cute. This pic makes me want to reach and hug him!


----------



## MaryBel

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Hey.. I missed all these!!! When did you get these? Love the MK Hamilton!!! Wow!!!
> Congrats MB!! Nice haul (as usual!!)


 
Thanks Joy!
I got these on the last week of April, on Wednesday I believe. It was when they were having the one day sale, so that's why they had an extra 25%. For some reason that day, the Dooneys were not getting the extra 25%. I remember once on a similar sale, the SA told me that the Dooneys din't have the extra 25% because of Dooney didn't want to participate in the sale. That was weird, I would have thought that Macy's could sell their stuff at whatever price they wanted.



StillWG said:


> More beauties!
> 
> Love them, MaryBel!
> 
> Sue


 
Thank you Sue!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' MaryBel!
> 
> The Hamilton was what??? How do you get so lucky? LOL! My BFF and I were at Macys Thursday night. I looked all over for any sales on MKors and didn't find a thing! They had the new Dooney patent shopper in all black on sale for 25% off, but I want it in another color. Hopefully they'll have more colors during the F&F Sale.
> 
> Congrats on all your new beauties, and getting such great prices for them!


 

Thank you SIU Mom,

Yes, the hamilton was such a good deal at 190 + tax. That's why I could not resist it. They had a few MKors but it was the only hamilton and the only ostrich bag. And then got super lucky and found the matching wallet, again only one in ostrich and it was the match for the bag. I should have gambled that day


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Sarah, harry is so cute. This pic makes me want to reach and hug him!


Thanks, MB.  He's my little heart.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Harry got a haircut.


 Adorable!  I could give him a big kiss!


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Here are the pics from last week finds at Macy's. The coach candace and the penny were 50% and then they had a temp 25% off and then I had a coupon for 15%. The MKors were 25% + 25% +15%


 
Beautiful MaryBel!  You always manage to scoop up some great bargains!


----------



## elbgrl

Oops!  Sorry!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Harry got a haircut.


 
Sarah, Harry is SO darling!!  kc


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Adorable!  I could give him a big kiss!


You would have to wrestle him, Rosie!!  


MrsKC said:


> Sarah, Harry is SO darling!!  kc


Thanks, KC.  He runs this house, lol.


----------



## elbgrl

Have to throw my Sammie in:


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> You would have to wrestle him, Rosie!!
> 
> Thanks, KC.  He runs this house, lol.


 
Oh, I hear ya! Same here!!  I went to PetSense today looking for special cookies for Pepper--chocolate (well doggie chocolate) on one side and vanilla on the other with cream in the middle. He loves them and they are a special treat when we leave and he has to be alone.  kc


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> Have to throw my Sammie in:
> View attachment 2130715


 
AWW....Sammy looks like such a good boy!  kc


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Have to throw my Sammie in:
> View attachment 2130715



Sammie is gorgeous, Rosie.  Such pretty eyes.


----------



## elbgrl

Thanks girls, he has our heart!  He never leaves DH's side.


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Have to throw my Sammie in:
> View attachment 2130715



absolutely beautiful
those eyes


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

elbgrl said:


> Oops!  Sorry!


 
Hey.. I like that doo dad!! Its adorable!!


----------



## hopi

Well I have to show off my nephew Handsome, my twin's puppy golden retriever, she considers everything of mine -  hers - so of course her dog belongs to me. This is his Christmas picture, he was 1 year old.







I adore this dog.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Well I have to show off my nephew Handsome, my twin's puppy golden retriever, she considers everything of mine -  hers - so of course her dog belongs to me. This is his Christmas picture, he was 1 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I adore this dog.



OMG, he's so gorgeous, hopi!  I can see why you adore him.  I swear, you can see a dog's soul in their eyes.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

elbgrl said:


> Have to throw my Sammie in:
> View attachment 2130715


 
OMG!!! Sammie is so Adorable!!! and Oh those eyes!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

hopi said:


> Well I have to show off my nephew Handsome, my twin's puppy golden retriever, she considers everything of mine -  hers - so of course her dog belongs to me. This is his Christmas picture, he was 1 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I adore this dog.


 
Oh he is VERY handsome!!!  Goldens are such great dogs.  He's beautiful.. thanks for sharing hopi!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MrsKC said:


> Oh, I hear ya! Same here!!  I went to PetSense today looking for special cookies for Pepper--chocolate (well doggie chocolate) on one side and vanilla on the other with cream in the middle. He loves them and they are a special treat when we leave and he has to be alone.  kc


 
Special treats are VERY important!!!!


----------



## MrsKC

hopi said:


> Well I have to show off my nephew Handsome, my twin's puppy golden retriever, she considers everything of mine -  hers - so of course her dog belongs to me. This is his Christmas picture, he was 1 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I adore this dog.


 
Aww.....he looks like such a kind, gentle, sweet dog   kc


----------



## RebeccaJ

Y'all have such precious babies.  I have to get in on this.  This is Rudy waiting for Santa to ask him to guide his sleigh at the Christmas Parade.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RebeccaJ said:


> Y'all have such precious babies.  I have to get in on this.  This is Rudy waiting for Santa to ask him to guide his sleigh at the Christmas Parade.



Aw, just look at Mr. Rudy!!  What a cute guy, Beck.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

RebeccaJ said:


> Y'all have such precious babies.  I have to get in on this.  This is Rudy waiting for Santa to ask him to guide his sleigh at the Christmas Parade.


 
Awwww... Rudy is beautiful Beck!!!  A very handsome guy.


----------



## MrsKC

RebeccaJ said:


> Y'all have such precious babies.  I have to get in on this.  This is Rudy waiting for Santa to ask him to guide his sleigh at the Christmas Parade.


 
Rudy is so handsome--his color is beautiful!!  kc


----------



## elbgrl

hopi said:


> Well I have to show off my nephew Handsome, my twin's puppy golden retriever, she considers everything of mine -  hers - so of course her dog belongs to me. This is his Christmas picture, he was 1 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I adore this dog.


 
Oh I adore him too!  Gorgeous! &#9829;


----------



## elbgrl

RebeccaJ said:


> Y'all have such precious babies.  I have to get in on this.  This is Rudy waiting for Santa to ask him to guide his sleigh at the Christmas Parade.


 

Oh Rudy is beautiful!

Love seeing everyone's babies!


----------



## MaryBel

Totally O/T 

It snowed today! I was happy we were able to see the ground and now everything is white, again. 
I wanted to get one of my florentines out but not with this weather, so I'm carrying a coach in patent leather. Can't wait for the warm weather. I'm so tired of winter.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Totally O/T
> 
> It snowed today! I was happy we were able to see the ground and now everything is white, again.
> I wanted to get one of my florentines out but not with this weather, so I'm carrying a coach in patent leather. Can't wait for the warm weather. I'm so tired of winter.


 
Oh MB, yes--that is no fun!! I got my flo out yesterday .  kc


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Oh MB, yes--that is no fun!! I got my flo out yesterday .  kc


 
No fun at all. I just found out they are expecting 8-12" of snow for tomorrow. Yesterday I almost put away my snow boots, so I guess they will be out tomorrow. yikes!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> No fun at all. I just found out they are expecting 8-12" of snow for tomorrow. Yesterday I almost put away my snow boots, so I guess they will be out tomorrow. yikes!


 

UGH!! I feel bad for you! You need to get DH to move you a bit south! kc


----------



## elbgrl

Had her birthday lunch with my DD, so since the Coach outlet was just a few minutes away, of course I had to stop in ...
No deletes I was Interested in and I've been longing for a pink bag so presenting Ms Kristin in rose: 




She's a MFF bag but I decided to not be snooty and get her anyway.  She's the most. beautiful soft pink and smooshy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Had her birthday lunch with my DD, so since the Coach outlet was just a few minutes away, of course I had to stop in ...
> No deletes I was Interested in and I've been longing for a pink bag so presenting Ms Kristin in rose:
> 
> View attachment 2136095
> 
> 
> She's a MFF bag but I decided to not be snooty and get her anyway.  She's the most. beautiful soft pink and smooshy.



Very pretty, Rosie.  MFF can be really great bargains.  Congrats.


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Had her birthday lunch with my DD, so since the Coach outlet was just a few minutes away, of course I had to stop in ...
> No deletes I was Interested in and I've been longing for a pink bag so presenting Ms Kristin in rose:
> 
> View attachment 2136095
> 
> 
> She's a MFF bag but I decided to not be snooty and get her anyway.  She's the most. beautiful soft pink and smooshy.



Rosie,
I adore this bag and was tempted to order it from the FOS, no need to treat her any different because she looks like the real deal. Very beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## elbgrl

Thanks hopi and Sarah!

She's roomy, has a great shoulder strap plus a crossbody one, and a pocket outside.  Perfect!  I loved the yellow one too, but I already have a sunflower duffle, so one yellow is enough for me.  She's lighter pink color than in the picture.  I've been wanting a pink bag since I saw the pics of the pink flo.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Had her birthday lunch with my DD, so since the Coach outlet was just a few minutes away, of course I had to stop in ...
> No deletes I was Interested in and I've been longing for a pink bag so presenting Ms Kristin in rose:
> 
> View attachment 2136095
> 
> 
> She's a MFF bag but *I decided to not be snooty and get her anyway*.  She's the most. beautiful soft pink and smooshy.


 
She's gorgeous Rosie! Congrats!
I don't let the 'MFF' stop me. Maybe I should, so at least I get less bags 
but if I like the bag, I get it, regardless!


----------



## RebeccaJ

elbgrl said:


> Had her birthday lunch with my DD, so since the Coach outlet was just a few minutes away, of course I had to stop in ...
> No deletes I was Interested in and I've been longing for a pink bag so presenting Ms Kristin in rose:
> 
> View attachment 2136095
> 
> 
> She's a MFF bag but I decided to not be snooty and get her anyway.  She's the most. beautiful soft pink and smooshy.



What a beautiful color and bag!


----------



## elbgrl

RebeccaJ said:


> What a beautiful color and bag!


 
Thank you!


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous Rosie! Congrats!
> I don't let the 'MFF' stop me. Maybe I should, so at least I get less bags
> but if I like the bag, I get it, regardless!


 
Thanks MaryBel!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

elbgrl said:


> Had her birthday lunch with my DD, so since the Coach outlet was just a few minutes away, of course I had to stop in ...
> No deletes I was Interested in and I've been longing for a pink bag so presenting Ms Kristin in rose:
> 
> View attachment 2136095
> 
> 
> She's a MFF bag but I decided to not be snooty and get her anyway.  She's the most. beautiful soft pink and smooshy.


 
She's pretty Rosie, and I love the color.  And hey.. my Coach Ashlyn has now become my favorite go to bag and she is MFF and wasn't expensive at all.  Go figure.  So I say, if ya love it.. en"joy"!!!  hope you love her!!


----------



## Panders77

elbgrl said:


> Had her birthday lunch with my DD, so since the Coach outlet was just a few minutes away, of course I had to stop in ...
> No deletes I was Interested in and I've been longing for a pink bag so presenting Ms Kristin in rose:
> 
> View attachment 2136095
> 
> 
> She's a MFF bag but I decided to not be snooty and get her anyway.  She's the most. beautiful soft pink and smooshy.



What a pretty color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Just bumping the O/T thread.


----------



## elbgrl

Helping with the bump:

Here's an oldie but goodie:




Hamptons tote in watercolor


----------



## MiaBorsa

How cute is that!  I need to do some closet shopping and see what's in there.

I was thinking that ALL of our threads seem to wander off-topic, so this one is sort of redundant.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> How cute is that!  I need to do some closet shopping and see what's in there.
> 
> I was thinking that ALL of our threads seem to wander off-topic, so this one is sort of redundant.


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Helping with the bump:
> 
> Here's an* oldie *but goodie:
> 
> View attachment 2157957
> 
> 
> Hamptons tote in watercolor



Rosie
Such a great spring summer bag, some styles never look old,
Pretty colors!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Mornin'!

In case anyone is interested the TSV on the Q for Monday, 4/29/2013 is an Oryany hobo.  The item number today, until midnight ET is A235557 if you want to check it out.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thanks, GF.  Did you order the OrYany?


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, GF. Did you order the OrYany?


 
You're welcome! No, I like the white, sand, and clay multi, but I'm afraid it's going to be a heavy bag.  I'm going to pass on this one.


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin'!
> 
> In case anyone is interested the TSV on the Q for Monday, 4/29/2013 is an Oryany hobo.  The item number today, until midnight ET is A235557 if you want to check it out.


 
Does anyone have any Oryany? What do you think? I have wanted to try one but when I read the weight of the bag I shy away...........any thoughts? kc


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Does anyone have any Oryany? What do you think? I have wanted to try one but when I read the weight of the bag I shy away...........any thoughts? kc


 
I have a purple suede Oryany bag I purchased on HSN a couple of years ago. I love it, but the north/south design and thin straps makes it feel heavy. The few leather Oryany bags I've posed with at Nordstrom and Von Maur felt heavy to me.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I have a purple suede Oryany bag I purchased on HSN a couple of years ago. I love it, but the north/south design and thin straps makes it feel heavy. The few leather Oryany bags I've posed with at Nordstrom and Von Maur felt heavy to me.



I agree.  I also bought one from HSN a few years ago and ultimately returned it because of the weight. Beautiful bag, though.


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> I have a purple suede Oryany bag I purchased on HSN a couple of years ago. I love it, but the north/south design and thin straps makes it feel heavy. The few leather Oryany bags I've posed with at Nordstrom and Von Maur felt heavy to me.


 
Ok, thank you that helps 



MiaBorsa said:


> I agree.  I also bought one from HSN a few years ago and ultimately returned it because of the weight. Beautiful bag, though.


 
Thanks Sarah. 

kc


----------



## MaryBel

Hey Sue, look what I saw at the Macy's (downtown). They were so cute. They were marked down to $30


----------



## MaryBel

I also saw the leisure shopper in the hydrangea, the new snake print shopper and the satchel in the americana prints

I took some close up pics to show texture of the material


----------



## Judy1123

MaryBel said:


> I also saw the leisure shopper in the hydrangea, the new snake print shopper and the satchel in the americana prints
> 
> I took some close up pics to show texture of the material


Do you know how to fix your pix from being upside down?


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> I also saw the leisure shopper in the hydrangea, the new snake print shopper and the satchel in the americana prints
> 
> I took some close up pics to show texture of the material


 
Thanks for these great pictures, MaryBel!

My Macy's had the Americana Satchels but not the Hydrangea so it's great to see her texture close up.  I love the concept of the white-marine blue one.  However, I don't know that I'm going to add her to my burgeoning collection!  


Sue


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Hey Sue, look what I saw at the Macy's (downtown). They were so cute. They were marked down to $30


 

These are totally darling!  

I didn't see them at my store....I'll have to see if they are on line.  I have one more order to place before tonight so could easy pop one into it.  


Sue


----------



## MaryBel

Judy1123 said:


> Do you know how to fix your pix from being upside down?


 
which one you see upside down? I see them all the right way.


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> These are totally darling!
> 
> I didn't see them at my store....I'll have to see if they are on line.  I have one more order to place before tonight so could easy pop one into it.
> 
> 
> Sue


 
They had 2 sizes, I think the small one is for an ipad I think. The larger one I suppose is for a laptop.

Well, if you don't find them online, you could call the downtown minneapolis store and ask them to send them to you


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> They had 2 sizes, I think the small one is for an ipad I think. The larger one I suppose is for a laptop.
> 
> Well, if you don't find them online, *you could call the downtown minneapolis store and ask them to send them to you*


 

 

My house goes on the market this week!  I've got to quit ordering more things to move once it sells!  As it is, I'm going to need a small army or a large truck to move just my accessory collection.  

Thanks, though!



Sue


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> which one you see upside down? I see them all the right way.


 
When I send pix from my iPhone to my computer for posting, I have to send them upside down and then rotate them before saving so that they aren't upside down on photobucket or the iPad.  

Your pictures look great both on my computer and my iPad, MaryBel.  

Judy, are you having trouble posting pix or viewing them?



Sue


----------



## Judy1123

StillWG said:


> When I send pix from my iPhone to my computer for posting, I have to send them upside down and then rotate them before saving so that they aren't upside down on photobucket or the iPad.
> 
> Your pictures look great both on my computer and my iPad, MaryBel.
> 
> Judy, are you having trouble posting pix or viewing them?
> 
> 
> 
> Sue



I was having problems with the app, so I tried another way, well it uploaded and when I previewed pix it was up sidedown so I did not post it, then I went back and removed the app and loaded the app again and all worked well, so I re posted the pix and now there are two so go figure this, so my pix is up , not upside down just double!! So Thank you ladies for seeing and reading all my boo boo's


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> I also saw the leisure shopper in the hydrangea, the new snake print shopper and the satchel in the americana prints
> 
> I took some close up pics to show texture of the material



MaryBel what is that purple bag in the first pic?  Lovin' it!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> MaryBel what is that purple bag in the first pic?  Lovin' it!


 
Are you referring to the snake tote? It's a o-ring shopper, like the lambskin, but from snake embossed leather. It is this from this collection

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=64368

It's not showing on dooney's site but you can see it at Macy's site

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...yID=27725#fn=sp=1&spc=112&ruleId=52&slotId=11


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Are you referring to the snake tote? It's a o-ring shopper, like the lambskin, but from snake embossed leather. It is this from this collection
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=64368
> 
> It's not showing on dooney's site but you can see it at Macy's site
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...yID=27725#fn=sp=1&spc=112&ruleId=52&slotId=11




Oh thanks MaryBel.  I have this in the logo lock in gold.  Didn't realize it was the snake print!


----------



## elbgrl

So excited!  I got a Coach PCE for 25% in the mail today!  First time in all these years.
Promo runs May 3 - 12 in case anyone's wondering.


----------



## MaryBel

I have a completely OT question.

I just realized that teacher's day is next week. This is my first time and was wondering if you have any suggestions as to what to buy for teacher's gifts. All of my son's teachers are ladies.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> I have a completely OT question.
> 
> I just realized that teacher's day is next week. This is my first time and was wondering if you have any suggestions as to what to buy for teacher's gifts. All of my son's teachers are ladies.


 
Hi MaryBel, well, it has been a while since I have bought any teacher gifts but if they have to wear their ID or badges all day what about a Vera Bradley lanyard? I also think maybe a Vera Bradley cosmetic case or something along those lines would be nice. kc


----------



## MrsKC

O/T Brighton--
Does anybody like Brighton jewelry? One of the girls at church had this necklace on and I really liked it. So, I went and bought one.  I usually dont buy "hearts" but I thought this would go with so much. I wish my camera was better so you could see the detail in the necklace, its a keeper .


----------



## elbgrl

That's pretty KC!  I had a Brighton badge lanyard that I used a long time at work, till the hospital I work for "outlawed" any but the ones they gave us.


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> I have a completely OT question.
> 
> I just realized that teacher's day is next week. This is my first time and was wondering if you have any suggestions as to what to buy for teacher's gifts. All of my son's teachers are ladies.




The Vera idea is cute.  Also maybe a mini skinny Coach wristlet?  They're real reasonable.


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> That's pretty KC!  I had a Brighton badge lanyard that I used a long time at work, till the hospital I work for "outlawed" any but the ones they gave us.


 
Thanks Rosie, I saw the Brighton lanyards when I was necklace shopping, I was not aware Brighton made those before then. I also work in health care and rotate my Vera lanyards for work.


----------



## elbgrl

MrsKC said:


> Thanks Rosie, I saw the Brighton lanyards when I was necklace shopping, I was not aware Brighton made those before then. I also work in health care and rotate my Vera lanyards for work.




I loved mine, but now we all have to wear generic ones, ugh.  Also they put large red letters on our badges that say, "RN" so we are identifyable.  Also had a New Orleans Saints one that I loved.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I have a completely OT question.
> 
> I just realized that teacher's day is next week. This is my first time and was wondering if you have any suggestions as to what to buy for teacher's gifts. All of my son's teachers are ladies.



It's kind of difficult, but a gift card to Starbuck's or something might work.  I always kept those "token gifts" to $20.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> It's kind of difficult, but a gift card to Starbuck's or something might work.  I always kept those "token gifts" to $20.


 
I have to agree with Sarah, I think gift cards are a great idea.  I know one thing NOT to get them.. coffee mugs!!!  LOL


----------



## MaryBel

Thanks for all your suggestions.

I ended up buying scarfs for them, you know, the thin ones not for winter. I got them at costco and they are really nice. They are from a cashmere/modal blend, so they felt really nice.
For his main teacher, I got her a Liz Claiborne laptop tote.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Thanks for all your suggestions.
> 
> I ended up buying scarfs for them, you know, the thin ones not for winter. I got them at costco and they are really nice. They are from a cashmere/modal blend, so they felt really nice.
> For his main teacher, I got her a Liz Claiborne laptop tote.


 
MaryBel, those sound like great gifts and I am sure they were appreciative.  kc


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> I loved mine, but now we all have to wear generic ones, ugh.  Also they put large red letters on our badges that say, "RN" so we are identifyable.  Also had a New Orleans Saints one that I loved.


 
Sorry the New Orleans Saints lanyard had to go.....I work for the state and our nurses just have their badge (no additional identifier)........at least at my facility. But I work in pysch so the dress code is different. kc


----------



## MaryBel

Hey Sue, here are some pics of my domed buckle satchel and then together with the embossed satchel for size compare. I took a close up of the dye issue we were discussing. It's not noticeable from a short distance. I had to look very closely for it. HTH

ETA: btw, I tried it again today and it felt more confortable, so maybe it was because I had a lot of stuff so it was heavy and because of that the whipstiching was digging in my shoulder.


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Hey Sue, here are some pics of my domed buckle satchel and then together with the embossed satchel for size compare. I took a close up of the dye issue we were discussing. It's not noticeable from a short distance. I had to look very closely for it. HTH
> 
> ETA: btw, I tried it again today and it felt more confortable, so maybe it was because I had a lot of stuff so it was heavy and because of that the whipstiching was digging in my shoulder.


 
Both bags are beauties!  However, the Retro satchels run on the large side making the Plum one even larger than I expected.  Probably not the greatest idea for me....

I'll post a close up of my white Satchel's flecking later.  It's very obvious because it's a greyish color against the white.  I'll have to see what the condition of the sky blue one is when she arrives from FL to see if she's a winner or not.  It's too bad that the Retro line is having these issues.  They are cute bags but having dye not covering areas isn't a very good thing.  


Sue


----------



## StillWG

Here's what the defective areas of my white Retro DS look like:








This is the bag:











I do love her but not enough to keep with these areas already missing the dye.  So back she goes!



Sue


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

StillWG said:


> Here's what the defective areas of my white Retro DS look like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do love her but not enough to keep with these areas already missing the dye.  So back she goes!
> 
> 
> 
> Sue


 
Oh wow!!! thats awful Sue!! I'm sorry you didn't get a perfect bag, because it is a really pretty bag!!! Will you order a replacement?


----------



## StillWG

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Oh wow!!! thats awful Sue!! I'm sorry you didn't get a perfect bag, because it is a really pretty bag!!! Will you order a replacement?


 
Hey Joy!  

Dillard's didn't have a replacement available to send me.  So....moving on.....before I saw this bag, my SA at Macy's had found a sky blue Retro Satchel (like MaryBel's beauty) for me in FL.  So I have that bag on the way.  I'm not sure I would have ordered her had I seen the problem with the embossing first.  :wondering  I'll check the satchel over carefully before deciding to keep her.  I'm not sure if this is just a fluke or problem with the whole line.  

Maybe I'll be back to the Dillen line again quickly!  

Hope all is well with you!


Sue


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> Hey Joy!
> 
> Dillard's didn't have a replacement available to send me.  So....moving on.....before I saw this bag, my SA at Macy's had found a sky blue Retro Satchel (like MaryBel's beauty) for me in FL.  So I have that bag on the way.  I'm not sure I would have ordered her had I seen the problem with the embossing first.  :wondering  I'll check the satchel over carefully before deciding to keep her.  I'm not sure if this is just a fluke or problem with the whole line.
> 
> Maybe I'll be back to the Dillen line again quickly!
> 
> Hope all is well with you!
> 
> 
> Sue


 
I think this is a problem with the whole line. I think the problem is more noticeable in some colors and not so much in others. I think the lightest the color, the easiest to see the problem.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Hi, Girls!  I've barely been on TPF lately.  I've continued to buy stuff, but I haven't had a chance to "play" with my purchases and take pics of my bags and line them up and write about them. (crazy, right?)  Seems like every time I would go to the mall I'd come home and have to sweep up sawdust or drywall dust or some other rubble.

We started a major renovation on our living room on December 27th and just FINALLY finished it this week.  Anyone wanna see before and after pics?


----------



## StillWG

never_wear_it_t said:


> Hi, Girls!  I've barely been on TPF lately.  I've continued to buy stuff, but I haven't had a chance to "play" with my purchases and take pics of my bags and line them up and write about them. (crazy, right?)  Seems like every time I would go to the mall I'd come home and have to sweep up sawdust or drywall dust or some other rubble.
> 
> We started a major renovation on our living room on December 27th and just FINALLY finished it this week.  *Anyone wanna see before and after pics?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> It's great to see you posting!
> 
> I'd love to pictures, GF!
> 
> I'm selling my house and will buy a smaller one that most likely will need renovation.  Any inspiration I can gather will be a good thing!
> 
> Congratulations for making it to the "finish" line of your project!
> 
> 
> Sue


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> ]I think this is a problem with the whole line.[/B] I think the problem is more noticeable in some colors and not so much in others. I think the lightest the color, the easiest to see the problem.


 

I'm so hoping my sky blue satchel has only minor problems, if any at all.  I have no idea where she is.....the order won't come up on line but the bag has been charged to my account.  I'll be talking to the SA about the price on Friday so hope to find out then when the satchel will arrive.  Maybe she'll already be here!


Sue


----------



## never_wear_it_t

StillWG said:


> never_wear_it_t said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Girls!  I've barely been on TPF lately.  I've continued to buy stuff, but I haven't had a chance to "play" with my purchases and take pics of my bags and line them up and write about them. (crazy, right?)  Seems like every time I would go to the mall I'd come home and have to sweep up sawdust or drywall dust or some other rubble.
> 
> We started a major renovation on our living room on December 27th and just FINALLY finished it this week.  *Anyone wanna see before and after pics?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I'd love to pictures, GF!
> 
> I'm selling my house and will buy a smaller one that most likely will need renovation.  Any inspiration I can gather will be a good thing!
> 
> Congratulations for making it to the "finish" line of your project!
> 
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if this will be inspiring or not.  We bought this house from my grandparents 7 years ago and we've been trying to update it ever since.  Their style was Medieval, literally.  They had medieval antiques, knights and other strange things and the decor matched.  Spooky!
Click to expand...


----------



## never_wear_it_t

BEFORE (taken the day after Christmas, so please excuse the tree):


----------



## never_wear_it_t

After!  We haven't decorated it yet.  Still needs rug, pictures, curtains, end tables, laps, fun stuff!


----------



## StillWG

Everything looks beautiful, so light and bright!  (Not that it looked bad before but now is more modern!)  I love the colors you chose.  Picking out the accessories, etc. will be fun!  

Thanks for the photos!  I look forward to seeing the room as you complete the look!



Sue


----------



## never_wear_it_t

StillWG said:


> Everything looks beautiful, so light and bright!  (Not that it looked bad before but now is more modern!)  I love the colors you chose.  Picking out the accessories, etc. will be fun!
> 
> Thanks for the photos!  I look forward to seeing the room as you complete the look!
> 
> 
> 
> Sue




You're sweet!  Let's all pretend that scary fireplace didn't look bad.  
Have fun looking for a new house, that's such a big decision!


----------



## MaryBel

weird, something happened to my post.


----------



## MaryBel

Let's do this again. 

Great job CL! 

I love it! It looks so modern, light and open. Once you are done with the decorating, it will be even more gorgeous. If you asked my DH he would say it doesn't need naything more (he sees all decorating objects as clutter...ugh, men, they don't understand). Love the furniture, especially the colors you chose. Congrats!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

MaryBel said:


> Let's do this again.
> 
> Great job CL!
> 
> I love it! It looks so modern, light and open. Once you are done with the decorating, it will be even more gorgeous. If you asked my DH he would say it doesn't need naything more (he sees all decorating objects as clutter...ugh, men, they don't understand). Love the furniture, especially the colors you chose. Congrats!




Thanks, MB!  Your DH must have been talking with my DH.  He can't understand why I want to put holes in our brand new walls.


----------



## hopi

never_wear_it_t said:


> BEFORE (taken the day after Christmas, so please excuse the tree):





never_wear_it_t said:


> After!  We haven't decorated it yet.  Still needs rug, pictures, curtains, end tables, laps, fun stuff!



Wow, so beautiful and it looks so relaxing, love the colors, the wood floors, great job


----------



## MiaBorsa

never_wear_it_t said:


> After!  We haven't decorated it yet.  Still needs rug, pictures, curtains, end tables, laps, fun stuff!



GORGEOUS!  I love the new look, CL!  Thanks for sharing...and be sure to update us when you get finished decorating.  It looks lovely.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Thank you, Hopi and Sarah!  
I'm so glad it's over.  Our living room is right in the middle of the house and it seemed like you couldn't move from one room to another without tracking some sort of dust through.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

never_wear_it_t said:


> After!  We haven't decorated it yet.  Still needs rug, pictures, curtains, end tables, laps, fun stuff!


 
OMG.. what a difference!!  That is SOOOOO Nice!! Congratulations for living through that renovation.  I so badly need to do my family room.  Uggg.. and the thought of all it entails makes me want to go take a nap.  Congrats.. and I hope you love it!! its beautiful!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

never_wear_it_t said:


> Thank you, Hopi and Sarah!
> I'm so glad it's over. Our living room is right in the middle of the house and it seemed like you couldn't move from one room to another without tracking some sort of dust through.


 
Congrats on surviving the remodel! It looks beautiful!  Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Cali Bag Lady said:


> OMG.. what a difference!!  That is SOOOOO Nice!! Congratulations for living through that renovation.*  I so badly need to do my family room.  Uggg.. and the thought of all it entails makes me want to go take a nap.*  Congrats.. and I hope you love it!! its beautiful!!!




It's hard to have your house torn apart for months, but it's worth it!  What do you want to do in your family room?


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

never_wear_it_t said:


> It's hard to have your house torn apart for months, but it's worth it!  What do you want to do in your family room?


 
I definately need new flooring in there and I have a wet bar that I don't use and is taking up space so I am considering taking that out and I hate my fire place and don't use it... so am wondering if I can get rid of it for more space.  And just thinking about that work just makes me so tired.  LOL


----------



## MiaBorsa

I see the "Closet Shoppin'" thread got moved to another board.  Guess that one will die because I never check that board.


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> I see the "Closet Shoppin'" thread got moved to another board.  Guess that one will die because I never check that board.


 
Strange.

Weren't many of the bags that were shown Dooneys?

What board did it go to?



Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> Strange.
> 
> Weren't many of the bags that were shown Dooneys?
> 
> What board did it go to?
> 
> 
> 
> Sue



It went to the generic Handbags and Purses board.  I guess I should have called it "*O/T*...blah, blah."   Oh well, no biggie.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> I see the "Closet Shoppin'" thread got moved to another board.  Guess that one will die because I never check that board.



Well that's BS, with all the stuff the  PF  computer tags and follows, slowing of computer , replying to posts, you would think they would have other stuff to  fix or worry about.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

MiaBorsa said:


> I see the "Closet Shoppin'" thread got moved to another board.  Guess that one will die because I never check that board.



That's too bad.  I really enjoyed that thread.     I like all the threads with pictures.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Well that's BS, with all the stuff the  PF  computer tags and follows, slowing of computer , replying to posts, you would think they would have other stuff to  fix or worry about.





never_wear_it_t said:


> That's too bad.  I really enjoyed that thread.     I like all the threads with pictures.



Yeah, the moderators have to make judgement calls to keep the forum semi-orderly.  I understand they sometimes have to make unpopular actions.  We'll just have to create new Dooney threads to help this section thrive.   I wish someone  would start a couple more "Clubhouse" threads for Dooneys...like the Dillen Clubhouse, Signature Clubhouse, etc.  Then we can have TONS of pics!!


----------



## starbucksqueen

How 'bout a garden...with all these florals. I think all the flowers can play happily together....
Floral Clubhouse....(The Garden Room)?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Sounds great!   Go for it!!


----------



## Pixie RN

Maybe Vintage Dooney?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> Maybe Vintage Dooney?



Hey girl!   That's a great idea!  Go for it!


----------



## StillWG

Questions for my GFs in the know about Coach FOS sales:  The one tomorrow looks great!  How early do you have to be on line to pick up the best bags?  Do you have to already have your "invitation" to get in then?

TIA

Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> Questions for my GFs in the know about Coach FOS sales:  The one tomorrow looks great!  How early do you have to be on line to pick up the best bags?  Do you have to already have your "invitation" to get in then?
> 
> TIA
> 
> Sue



I think the Eastern Time Zone gals can get in by 4:30 a.m. on most days.  I don't get up that early to shop, lol.   I think you can get in without the "invitation" if you have ever been invited and logged in.  The times I don't get an invitation I have always been able to log in and shop.


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> I think the Eastern Time Zone gals can get in by 4:30 a.m. on most days.  I don't get up that early to shop, lol.   I think you can get in without the "invitation" if you have ever been invited and logged in.  The times I don't get an invitation I have always been able to log in and shop.


 

Thanks, Sarah!  That puts the best time to try to pick up a Candace or Haley at 3:30 CDT.     I don't think I get up at that time to shop either......or do I?  I guess I'll find out tonight.  



 Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> Thanks, Sarah!  That puts the best time to try to pick up a Candace or Haley at 3:30 CDT.     I don't think I get up at that time to shop either......or do I?  I guess I'll find out tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Sue



The earliest I have ever logged in was about 5 a.m. CST.  I got up, bought a purse, and went back to bed.


----------



## elbgrl

Anyone get the email from Brahmin with the summer offerings?  They have some beautiful things &#9829;

Finally a new Copa Cabana, but its not calling my name.  It's a silver looking bag, just not doing it for me.


----------



## Pixie RN

I waited to post this until after Mother's Day. For those of you on the forum who were so kind to express your sweet and enduring thoughts about my dear Mom's illness, I wanted you to know she lost the fight May 2nd. My heart and spirit went with her. I do know that the world was a better place because she was here, and I am a better person because she was my Mom.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Anyone get the email from Brahmin with the summer offerings?  They have some beautiful things &#9829;
> 
> Finally a new Copa Cabana, but its not calling my name.  It's a silver looking bag, just not doing it for me.



Yeah, I got the email.  Thumbs down on the new Copa.  I do like the little "Polly" crossbody, though.


----------



## elbgrl

I'm so very sorry for your loss Pixie, will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> I waited to post this until after Mother's Day. For those of you on the forum who were so kind to express your sweet and enduring thoughts about my dear Mom's illness, I wanted you to know she lost the fight May 2nd. My heart and spirit went with her. I do know that the world was a better place because she was here, and I am a better person because she was my Mom.



Aw Pixie...I'm so very sorry to hear this.  My heartfelt condolences to you on the loss of your sweet Mother.  She will live on in your heart forever.


----------



## Pixie RN

elbgrl said:


> I'm so very sorry for your loss Pixie, will keep you in my prayers.



Thank you, Rosie. I am so grateful and thankful I had her with me for 35 years. She truly was my "Angel on Earth." I have been so blessed because of her.


----------



## Pixie RN

MiaBorsa said:


> Aw Pixie...I'm so very sorry to hear this.  My heartfelt condolences to you on the loss of your sweet Mother.  She will live on in your heart forever.



Thank you, Sarah. Yes, she will live in my heart, forever. A lovely redhead who loved to read, do needlework, cook and sewed beautifully. Her love of family was undeniable and she lived it to the fullest.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> Thank you, Sarah. Yes, she will live in my heart, forever. A lovely redhead who loved to read, do needlework, cook and sewed beautifully. Her love of family was undeniable and she lived it to the fullest.


What a sweet tribute, Pixie.  She was lucky to have YOU, too.  Hugs to you.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

elbgrl said:


> Anyone get the email from Brahmin with the summer offerings?  They have some beautiful things &#9829;
> 
> Finally a new Copa Cabana, but its not calling my name.  It's a silver looking bag, just not doing it for me.


 
Rosie.. I did get the Brahmin catalogue.  OMG!!!  There were a couple that made my eyes bug out!!! LOL  But I'm with ya on the new Copa's.  Not for me either.  I do like the ones with color.  The bronze was a gorgeous edition. 

Which ones are you gonna get?


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

Pixie RN said:


> I waited to post this until after Mother's Day. For those of you on the forum who were so kind to express your sweet and enduring thoughts about my dear Mom's illness, I wanted you to know she lost the fight May 2nd. My heart and spirit went with her. I do know that the world was a better place because she was here, and I am a better person because she was my Mom.


 
OMG.. Oh Pixie... I am so so sorry.  Your mom was so lucky to have you, to be with her through her illness.  There just are no words for me to express my deepest condolences, just know that you are in my thoughts and prayers.  Peace to you Pixie!!!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Pixie, I am so sorry.  She sounds like a lovely woman.


----------



## StillWG

Pixie RN said:


> I waited to post this until after Mother's Day. For those of you on the forum who were so kind to express your sweet and enduring thoughts about my dear Mom's illness, I wanted you to know she lost the fight May 2nd. My heart and spirit went with her. I do know that the world was a better place because she was here, and I am a better person because she was my Mom.


 
My condolences on the loss of your mother, Pixie.

How lucky you were to have such a wonderful Mom....and she to have such a great daughter.  May the memories of each precious moment that you had together somehow help you through this time.


Sue


----------



## MaryBel

Pixie RN said:


> I waited to post this until after Mother's Day. For those of you on the forum who were so kind to express your sweet and enduring thoughts about my dear Mom's illness, I wanted you to know she lost the fight May 2nd. My heart and spirit went with her. I do know that the world was a better place because she was here, and I am a better person because she was my Mom.


 
Oh Pixie, I'm so sorry! 
My condolences for your loss of your sweet mom. My thoughs and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## starbucksqueen

MaryBel said:


> Oh Pixie, I'm so sorry!
> My condolences for your loss of your sweet mom. My thoughs and prayers are with you and your family.


 
I just read your post about your mom. May her memory be eternal+


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> Thanks, Sarah!  That puts the best time to try to pick up a Candace or Haley at 3:30 CDT.     I don't think I get up at that time to shop either......or do I?  I guess I'll find out tonight.
> 
> Sue


 
Hey Sue,

So what happened? Did you order anything?


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Hey Sue,
> 
> So what happened? Did you order anything?


 
Hi MaryBel!

I put a navy Candace and bisque Haley in my cart but didn't complete the order.   I just sold my house this week and will be moving in the next two months so I'd be nuts to get more stuff to move now.     There are days when I manage to contain my urge to add to my handbag collection!    Not many but today was one.

Did you order anything?


Sue


----------



## Pixie RN

never_wear_it_t said:


> Pixie, I am so sorry.  She sounds like a lovely woman.



You are so kind, thank you. She truly was a wonderful woman. Kind and thoughtful, always saying "Thank You."


----------



## Pixie RN

StillWG said:


> My condolences on the loss of your mother, Pixie.
> 
> How lucky you were to have such a wonderful Mom....and she to have such a great daughter.  May the memories of each precious moment that you had together somehow help you through this time.
> 
> 
> Sue



Hugs to you, Sue. Your to took care of your Mom, and caregivers are so often forgotten or overlooked. I know as you do, there are no regrets, but so often wishing we could have done more. Thank you, you truly understand. Bless you.


----------



## Pixie RN

MaryBel said:


> Oh Pixie, I'm so sorry!
> My condolences for your loss of your sweet mom. My thoughs and prayers are with you and your family.



MaryBel, thank you so very much for the those thoughs and prayers. Expressions of others have made difficult days easier and have meant so much. Bless you for caring.


----------



## Pixie RN

MiaBorsa said:


> What a sweet tribute, Pixie.  She was lucky to have YOU, too.  Hugs to you.



Sarah, you are so sweet and kind. Blessings to you.


----------



## Pixie RN

starbucksqueen said:


> I just read your post about your mom. May her memory be eternal+



Taking the time to express your caring thoughts helps more than you can imagine. To all of you, "Thank you from the bottom of my heart."


----------



## MrsKC

Pixie RN said:


> I waited to post this until after Mother's Day. For those of you on the forum who were so kind to express your sweet and enduring thoughts about my dear Mom's illness, I wanted you to know she lost the fight May 2nd. My heart and spirit went with her. I do know that the world was a better place because she was here, and I am a better person because she was my Mom.


 

Pixie, I am sorry to hear this. You were each so blessed to have each other. You are in my thoughts and prayers. kc


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> Hi MaryBel!
> 
> I put a navy Candace and bisque Haley in my cart but didn't complete the order. I just sold my house this week and will be moving in the next two months so I'd be nuts to get more stuff to move now.  There are days when I manage to contain my urge to add to my handbag collection!  Not many but today was one.
> 
> Did you order anything?
> 
> 
> Sue


 
Well, you know all that navy was driving me crazy...I want it all...but especially the navy with the chambray trim, like the duffle, but I already have 2 navy duffles, so instead of navy, I got one in chambray and the dragonfly fob.

Then this afternoon went to the outlet and got one of the PVC totes. I like it but I'm not 100% if it's staying or not. Then as I was leaving somebody returned a large duffle in camel so I had to take a look at it and it ended up coming home with me. oops.


----------



## MrsKC

O/T--American Girl,
Well girls today was my Chicago trip to American Girl with my 7 yr old niece, what fun. I learned so much...........Molly had a AG doll and her eye would not open. Well, lucky for us there is a doll hospital at American Girl. We checked the doll in, she was placed in a hospital gown, they will fix her eye, style her hair, and she will receive a wellness check up. Then they will ship her home. How fun! There is also a doll salon---should your doll need her hair done. 

If you were wondering........ I did venture into Louis Vuitton but did not buy a thing  kc


----------



## gatorgirl07

MrsKC said:


> O/T--American Girl,
> Well girls today was my Chicago trip to American Girl with my 7 yr old niece, what fun. I learned so much...........Molly had a AG doll and her eye would not open. Well, lucky for us there is a doll hospital at American Girl. We checked the doll in, she was placed in a hospital gown, they will fix her eye, style her hair, and she will receive a wellness check up. Then they will ship her home. How fun! There is also a doll salon---should your doll need her hair done.
> 
> If you were wondering........ I did venture into Louis Vuitton but did not buy a thing  kc



you are so much stronger than I am......if I venture in LV, i would have to buy something.  I have been eyeing the key holder and the agenda.....I ABSOLUTELY NEED A NEW AGENDA.


----------



## elbgrl

MrsKC said:


> O/T--American Girl,
> Well girls today was my Chicago trip to American Girl with my 7 yr old niece, what fun. I learned so much...........Molly had a AG doll and her eye would not open. Well, lucky for us there is a doll hospital at American Girl. We checked the doll in, she was placed in a hospital gown, they will fix her eye, style her hair, and she will receive a wellness check up. Then they will ship her home. How fun! There is also a doll salon---should your doll need her hair done.
> 
> If you were wondering........ I did venture into Louis Vuitton but did not buy a thing  kc



Lol, you were a good girl!  The doll hospital sounds like fun!


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Well, you know all that navy was driving me crazy...I want it all...but especially the navy with the chambray trim, like the duffle, but I already have 2 navy duffles, so instead of navy, I got one in chambray and the dragonfly fob.
> 
> Then this afternoon went to the outlet and got one of the PVC totes. I like it but I'm not 100% if it's staying or not. Then as I was leaving somebody returned a large duffle in camel so I had to take a look at it and it ended up coming home with me. oops.



Not really interested in the totes, but those woven kristins they're showing in Monday's preview are really tempting!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

MrsKC said:


> O/T--American Girl,
> Well girls today was my Chicago trip to American Girl with my 7 yr old niece, what fun. I learned so much...........Molly had a AG doll and her eye would not open. Well, lucky for us there is a doll hospital at American Girl. We checked the doll in, she was placed in a hospital gown, they will fix her eye, style her hair, and she will receive a wellness check up. Then they will ship her home. How fun! There is also a doll salon---should your doll need her hair done.
> 
> If you were wondering........ I did venture into Louis Vuitton but did not buy a thing  kc




I've always wanted to do this with my girls, but the AG stores are all too far away. It sounds SO fun!


----------



## MrsKC

gatorgirl07 said:


> you are so much stronger than I am......if I venture in LV, i would have to buy something.  I have been eyeing the key holder and the agenda.....I ABSOLUTELY NEED A NEW AGENDA.


 
Well what I wanted in there was the same price as a car--so I abstained!! 



elbgrl said:


> Lol, you were a good girl!  The doll hospital sounds like fun!


 
We had a great time!!



never_wear_it_t said:


> I've always wanted to do this with my girls, but the AG stores are all too far away. It sounds SO fun!


 
I think your girls would love it if you ever get the chance to go.......

Here are a couple of pics from yesterday:


----------



## Judy1123

So cute pix's .....


----------



## never_wear_it_t

You guys look so happy and beautiful! Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC!

What BEAUTIFUL pics! It looks like everyone had a wonderful time. And the weather was so much better than last week, when I thought you were going! (A Doll Hospital? How cute!) 

Louis Vuitton would have just been a "walk through" for me too. I would love a Josephine or Sarah wallet but the irony of not having money to put in it after I buy one hasn't escaped me.

Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## elbgrl

MrsKC said:


> Well what I wanted in there was the same price as a car--so I abstained!!
> 
> 
> 
> We had a great time!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think your girls would love it if you ever get the chance to go.......
> 
> Here are a couple of pics from yesterday:



Sweet pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## hopi

MrsKC said:


> Well what I wanted in there was the same price as a car--so I abstained!!
> 
> 
> 
> We had a great time!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think your girls would love it if you ever get the chance to go.......
> 
> Here are a couple of pics from yesterday:



MrsKC
The pics are darling, you can feel the love, thanks for sharing.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Great pics, KC.  Looks like a fun day.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MrsKC said:


> Well what I wanted in there was the same price as a car--so I abstained!!
> 
> 
> 
> We had a great time!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think your girls would love it if you ever get the chance to go.......
> 
> Here are a couple of pics from yesterday:


 
Awwww... those pictures are so cute!! Looks like a very fun day!!


----------



## MrsKC

Judy1123 said:


> So cute pix's .....


 


never_wear_it_t said:


> You guys look so happy and beautiful! Thanks for sharing the pictures!


 


RuedeNesle said:


> MrsKC!
> 
> What BEAUTIFUL pics! It looks like everyone had a wonderful time. And the weather was so much better than last week, when I thought you were going! (A Doll Hospital? How cute!)
> 
> Louis Vuitton would have just been a "walk through" for me too. I would love a Josephine or Sarah wallet but the irony of not having money to put in it after I buy one hasn't escaped me.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pics!


 


elbgrl said:


> Sweet pics, thanks for sharing!


 


hopi said:


> MrsKC
> The pics are darling, you can feel the love, thanks for sharing.


 


MiaBorsa said:


> Great pics, KC. Looks like a fun day.


 
Thanks girls, it really was a wonderful day!  kc


----------



## starbucksqueen

Very cute!


----------



## Pixie RN

Cali Bag Lady said:


> OMG.. Oh Pixie... I am so so sorry.  Your mom was so lucky to have you, to be with her through her illness.  There just are no words for me to express my deepest condolences, just know that you are in my thoughts and prayers.  Peace to you Pixie!!!



Joy, I just wanted you to know how truly sweet and touching your post about my Mom was. I have been gone to Arkansas for a few days for my son to check on his credits for graduation and completing his internship. We came home yesterday, and missed the Moore tornado by less than 15 mins. We were watching it on our phones and gunning it down I 44 to get out of harms way. What I find so ironic about this is that May 3rd 1999, I had worked the weekend for Integris, and left OKC about 11 am, headed to Altus. The tornado hit a out 5pm. That was on Monday, on Wednesday, I went back to work an evening shift and the devastation was beyond compression. Fourteen years later, I was in the same place, with the same occurrence. The whole thing was just surreal and I was beside myself that this was happening again.


----------



## elbgrl

Thank God you are safe!  My heart goes out to all of those folks in OK.


----------



## Pixie RN

elbgrl said:


> Thank God you are safe!  My heart goes out to all of those folks in OK.



Rosie, if we had been any later, it could have been an all together different story. Please pray for our state and all those who have lost so much, not once but twice. They are going to need so much, and we need the the hope and prayers of a nation.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

Pixie RN said:


> Joy, I just wanted you to know how truly sweet and touching your post about my Mom was. I have been gone to Arkansas for a few days for my son to check on his credits for graduation and completing his internship. We came home yesterday, and missed the Moore tornado by less than 15 mins. We were watching it on our phones and gunning it down I 44 to get out of harms way. What I find so ironic about this is that May 3rd 1999, I had worked the weekend for Integris, and left OKC about 11 am, headed to Altus. The tornado hit a out 5pm. That was on Monday, on Wednesday, I went back to work an evening shift and the devastation was beyond compression. Fourteen years later, I was in the same place, with the same occurrence. The whole thing was just surreal and I was beside myself that this was happening again.


 
OMG!!!  You poor little thing,   you have been through SO MUCH and now to have to deal with a flippin tornado!!  I am SO GLAD that you are ok.  Is your home ok as well?  The prayers of our nation are with all of you in Oklahoma City right now.  I know mine are and I know that folks from Sacramento have already deployed to provide assistance.  There are prayers all over Facebook and on TV shows that have hosts.  My heart breaks anytime I see coverage of what is occuring there right now.  

I hope you are ok and you continue to be in my thoughts and prayers!!!


----------



## MrsKC

Pixie RN said:


> Joy, I just wanted you to know how truly sweet and touching your post about my Mom was. I have been gone to Arkansas for a few days for my son to check on his credits for graduation and completing his internship. We came home yesterday, and missed the Moore tornado by less than 15 mins. We were watching it on our phones and gunning it down I 44 to get out of harms way. What I find so ironic about this is that May 3rd 1999, I had worked the weekend for Integris, and left OKC about 11 am, headed to Altus. The tornado hit a out 5pm. That was on Monday, on Wednesday, I went back to work an evening shift and the devastation was beyond compression. Fourteen years later, I was in the same place, with the same occurrence. The whole thing was just surreal and I was beside myself that this was happening again.


 
Pixie, thank the Lord that you and your son are/were safe. So tragic. Those folks have been on my heart and in my prayers this week.   kc


----------



## Pixie RN

MrsKC said:


> Pixie, thank the Lord that you and your son are/were safe. So tragic. Those folks have been on my heart and in my prayers this week.   kc





Cali Bag Lady said:


> OMG!!!  You poor little thing,   you have been through SO MUCH and now to have to deal with a flippin tornado!!  I am SO GLAD that you are ok.  Is your home ok as well?  The prayers of our nation are with all of you in Oklahoma City right now.  I know mine are and I know that folks from Sacramento have already deployed to provide assistance.  There are prayers all over Facebook and on TV shows that have hosts.  My heart breaks anytime I see coverage of what is occuring there right now.
> 
> I hope you are ok and you continue to be in my thoughts and prayers!!!



You ladies are the sweetest and kindest. Your concern and caring is so appreciated.  Things will get better, it takes time. Keep praying for those who have lost everything in the world they have, and some members of their family. Healing will be a long process, but they will come back stronger and more resilient than before. Sooners are true "pioneers," they forge ahead, and when the "going get's tough, the tough get going."


----------



## MiaBorsa

I got the email from Brahmin with the new Copa Cabanas for this year.  I'll be passing on this one.   http://www.brahmin.com/chrome-copa-?tp=VE1HUj0xLHRpZD04NTQ4NzAs


----------



## MiaBorsa

Here are previous Copa favorites.  I passed on the beige one  because I didn't care for it, either.   I have never carried the navy.


----------



## handbags4me

MiaBorsa said:


> Here are previous Copa favorites.  I passed on the beige one  because I didn't care for it, either.   I have never carried the navy.



WOW...Gorgeous Copa collection!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

handbags4me said:


> WOW...Gorgeous Copa collection!!



Thank you.  I'm going to make myself carry the navy one this summer.    She's been a closet decoration long enough.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

MiaBorsa said:


> Here are previous Copa favorites.  I passed on the beige one  because I didn't care for it, either.   I have never carried the navy.



Those are so cute!  I like the pink one!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'm just bumpin' the OT conversation thread to see what everyone is up to this summer.  Did you all have a nice 4th of July??   

I have scaled back on my purse buying, thank goodness.       My daughter was home last weekend and took 4 purses back with her.   

Sue--how's the move going?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Oh...I forgot to say that we all need to post and keep the Dooney board busy.  I'd hate to see it shut down again!!


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Here are previous Copa favorites.  I passed on the beige one  because I didn't care for it, either.   I have never carried the navy.





Great family picture, so pretty.


----------



## MaryBel

Hi Girls!

The long weekend was really nice! Like a small vacation. The problem was that all the time I was thinking 'I could go to the outlet...so much free time' or at least go to Macy's to check out the deals, but was trying to be good after being so bad lately. At the end, I gave up yesterday and took a trip to Macy's, which resulted in 3 coach bags, 1 zippy wristlet and one MK fob (which reminds me of a good friend because she has it too, so that's why I got it - SIU Mom, where are you? I got the rat!) comming with me

And then last night, just before the dooney extra 10% on specials ended, I gave up and ordered the double strap florentine satchel in ocean. It was really a quick decision since it was 10:57, so I saw it, put it on my cart and checked out. There was no time to think it over. But it was a good deal, around $260 and I even got it on E-Z pay! It already shipped! Hopefully it will be here this week so I can reveal it!

I haven't taken any pics of the coach bags yet. I'll do that tomorrow and post them in the non-favorites thread. I got the marine candace, and 2 saffiano totes, one N/S in vermillion and one E/W in robin, and one zippy wristlet in robin/chalk to go with my robin candace.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Here are previous Copa favorites. I passed on the beige one because I didn't care for it, either. I have never carried the navy.


 
Hey Sarah!
Have you finally carried your navy Brahmin? It's sooo pretty! Give her a chance!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm just bumpin' the OT conversation thread to see what everyone is up to this summer. Did you all have a nice 4th of July??
> 
> I have scaled back on my purse buying, thank goodness.  *My daughter was home last weekend and took 4 purses back with her.*
> 
> Sue--how's the move going?


 
You are a super nice mom!


----------



## Pixie RN

Sounds like everyone has been so busy with family, holiday and yes even "purse purchasing." I managed to get a sand Coach Legacy at the outlet in Grapevine Tx, while we were at the Gaylord Texan last week. Ordered the Smith Bag before I left. Know that one is not a favorite of some due to it's size and weight, but for some reason just have always liked that bag. Problem is I "like to many of them."


----------



## RebeccaJ

I just want to say my holiday started bad and got worse then is better today.  My sweet chocolate Dachsy got very sick and had to be moved to a specialist animal hospital for 24 hour care.  I brought him home today.  He is better since he had a blood transfusion.  Let's just say I could have had a Chanel bag with what it has cost, but I would get rid of them all to have my baby well again.

That is my contribution to keeping the board going.  He does look like Florentine Chestnut with natural colored accents.


----------



## StillWG

RebeccaJ said:


> I just want to say my holiday started bad and got worse then is better today.  My sweet chocolate Dachsy got very sick and had to be moved to a specialist animal hospital for 24 hour care.  I brought him home today.  He is better since he had a blood transfusion.  Let's just say I could have had a Chanel bag with what it has cost, but I would get rid of them all to have my baby well again.
> 
> That is my contribution to keeping the board going.  He does look like Florentine Chestnut with natural colored accents.


 
I'm so glad your Dachsy is doing better!  Aren't the vet hospitals and clinics that do emergency and around the clock care the best, along with our regular vets?  I was in my emergency clinic with one of my cats at midnight on Saturday.  She's okay again now but on fluid therapy and needed immediate treatment then.  Not forcing us to wait until morning to get help is an amazing gift to me as well as my pets.


Sue


----------



## Pixie RN

Bless you and your sweet pup. Glad to know he is recovering, but it is difficult and heart wrenching when one of our "furry family membrers" is not well. The picture of him on your avatar is precious. Pray he continues to recover and is back home soon with his loving family.


----------



## Pixie RN

Sue, glad to hear your emergency with your cat is over and she is doing well. You're so right about 24 hour care for our animals and it's avaliability. My son's lab became very ill several years ago during an ice storm that left us without power for 8 days. Thank goodness the Vet was open with emergency generators of course, or else we would have lost Kaylee.


----------



## hopi

RebeccaJ said:


> I just want to say my holiday started bad and got worse then is better today.  My sweet chocolate Dachsy got very sick and had to be moved to a specialist animal hospital for 24 hour care.  I brought him home today.  He is better since he had a blood transfusion.  Let's just say I could have had a Chanel bag with what it has cost, but I would get rid of them all to have my baby well again.
> 
> *That is my contribution to keeping the board going.  He does look like Florentine Chestnut with natural colored accents.*




Rebecca so sorry to hear about Dachsy, hoping all stays well and that the trauma is over.  Please keep us updated.


You still have not lost your sense of humor during all the stress.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

It's been a busy summer so far!  I haven't been thinking about purses as much now that the kids have been home from school.  Funny how my focus can change so quickly.  Not only have I had my two girls, but for the last week, I've been taking care of my two nieces as well.  

My oldest brother and his wife have been trying to conceive for 11 years, ever since their son was stillborn in 2002.  :cry:  They eventually gave up and adopted two little girls.  BUT THEN the unthinkable happened. My SIL discovered in December that she was pregnant!  Meet my newest niece:  Kylee Ariana, 4lbs, 7oz.


----------



## hopi

never_wear_it_t said:


> It's been a busy summer so far!  I haven't been thinking about purses as much now that the kids have been home from school.  Funny how my focus can change so quickly.  Not only have I had my two girls, but for the last week, I've been taking care of my two nieces as well.
> 
> My oldest brother and his wife have been trying to conceive for 11 years, ever since their son was stillborn in 2002.  :cry:  They eventually gave up and adopted two little girls.  BUT THEN the unthinkable happened. My SIL discovered in December that she was pregnant!  Meet my newest niece:  Kylee Ariana, 4lbs, 7oz.



OMG

Such a beautiful picture, She is so tiny
Congrats to all


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Thanks, Hopi!  She is tiny!  Smallest baby I've ever held. I've seen smaller babies in the NICU, but I've never known one.


----------



## Pixie RN

never_wear_it_t said:


> It's been a busy summer so far!  I haven't been thinking about purses as much now that the kids have been home from school.  Funny how my focus can change so quickly.  Not only have I had my two girls, but for the last week, I've been taking care of my two nieces as well.
> 
> My oldest brother and his wife have been trying to conceive for 11 years, ever since their son was stillborn in 2002.  :cry:  They eventually gave up and adopted two little girls.  BUT THEN the unthinkable happened. My SIL discovered in December that she was pregnant!  Meet my newest niece:  Kylee Ariana, 4lbs, 7oz.



Your picture gave me chills in very special way! She is so beautiful! All of you must be so thrilled. Beautiful name, my granddaughters name is Kylee. Congratulations


----------



## elbgrl

never_wear_it_t said:


> It's been a busy summer so far!  I haven't been thinking about purses as much now that the kids have been home from school.  Funny how my focus can change so quickly.  Not only have I had my two girls, but for the last week, I've been taking care of my two nieces as well.
> 
> My oldest brother and his wife have been trying to conceive for 11 years, ever since their son was stillborn in 2002.  :cry:  They eventually gave up and adopted two little girls.  BUT THEN the unthinkable happened. My SIL discovered in December that she was pregnant!  Meet my newest niece:  Kylee Ariana, 4lbs, 7oz.



Precious!  Congrats to the family!


----------



## elbgrl

Sue and Rebecca, hope your furbabies are on the mend!

Sounds like everyone is having a busy summer.  Agree, we do need to try to keep this forum going!
I have been more interested in Coach lately, with all the great sales.  Dooney needs to step it up!

We live in a beach resort area on the Gulf, so we have been busy with alot of company!  My grandaughter is visiting me now, and my daughter and the rest of her family from Philly will be down in a few weeks.  Then my BIL and wife are coming, then our niece and family!  I still find time to shop for purses, though!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

elbgrl said:


> Precious!  Congrats to the family!





Pixie RN said:


> Your picture gave me chills in very special way! She is so beautiful! All of you must be so thrilled. Beautiful name, my granddaughters name is Kylee. Congratulations




Thanks, guys!


----------



## MaryBel

RebeccaJ said:


> I just want to say my holiday started bad and got worse then is better today.  My sweet chocolate Dachsy got very sick and had to be moved to a specialist animal hospital for 24 hour care.  I brought him home today.  He is better since he had a blood transfusion.  Let's just say I could have had a Chanel bag with what it has cost, but I would get rid of them all to have my baby well again.
> 
> That is my contribution to keeping the board going.  He does look like Florentine Chestnut with natural colored accents.


 


StillWG said:


> I'm so glad your Dachsy is doing better!  Aren't the vet hospitals and clinics that do emergency and around the clock care the best, along with our regular vets?  I was in my emergency clinic with one of my cats at midnight on Saturday.  She's okay again now but on fluid therapy and needed immediate treatment then.  Not forcing us to wait until morning to get help is an amazing gift to me as well as my pets.
> 
> 
> Sue


 
I'm glad to hear both your pets (Sue's and Beck's) are doing better!


----------



## MaryBel

never_wear_it_t said:


> It's been a busy summer so far!  I haven't been thinking about purses as much now that the kids have been home from school.  Funny how my focus can change so quickly.  Not only have I had my two girls, but for the last week, I've been taking care of my two nieces as well.
> 
> My oldest brother and his wife have been trying to conceive for 11 years, ever since their son was stillborn in 2002.  :cry:  They eventually gave up and adopted two little girls.  BUT THEN the unthinkable happened. My SIL discovered in December that she was pregnant!  Meet my newest niece:  Kylee Ariana, 4lbs, 7oz.


 
Oh, she's so tiny and so cute!
Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Great family picture, so pretty.


Thanks, hopi!  :kiss:


MaryBel said:


> Hey Sarah!
> Have you finally carried your navy Brahmin? It's sooo pretty! Give her a chance!


Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....   no.  I still haven't carried her.  


MaryBel said:


> You are a super nice mom!


Nah.  I'm lucky to have great kids.  (I don't have so much Purse Guilt if I can give some away.  )


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> Sounds like everyone has been so busy with family, holiday and yes even "purse purchasing." I managed to get a sand Coach Legacy at the outlet in Grapevine Tx, while we were at the Gaylord Texan last week. Ordered the Smith Bag before I left. Know that one is not a favorite of some due to it's size and weight, but for some reason just have always liked that bag. Problem is I "like to many of them."


Girl, we ALL like too many of them!!   


RebeccaJ said:


> I just want to say my holiday started bad and got worse then is better today.  My sweet chocolate Dachsy got very sick and had to be moved to a specialist animal hospital for 24 hour care.  I brought him home today.  He is better since he had a blood transfusion.  Let's just say I could have had a Chanel bag with what it has cost, but I would get rid of them all to have my baby well again.
> 
> That is my contribution to keeping the board going.  He does look like Florentine Chestnut with natural colored accents.


Harry sends a wet nose kiss to Mr. Rudy.  You know we are pulling for him.   :doggie:


StillWG said:


> I'm so glad your Dachsy is doing better!  Aren't the vet hospitals and clinics that do emergency and around the clock care the best, along with our regular vets?  I was in my emergency clinic with one of my cats at midnight on Saturday.  She's okay again now but on fluid therapy and needed immediate treatment then.  Not forcing us to wait until morning to get help is an amazing gift to me as well as my pets.
> 
> 
> Sue


Glad your furbaby is doing ok, Sue.   


never_wear_it_t said:


> It's been a busy summer so far!  I haven't been thinking about purses as much now that the kids have been home from school.  Funny how my focus can change so quickly.  Not only have I had my two girls, but for the last week, I've been taking care of my two nieces as well.
> 
> My oldest brother and his wife have been trying to conceive for 11 years, ever since their son was stillborn in 2002.  :cry:  They eventually gave up and adopted two little girls.  BUT THEN the unthinkable happened. My SIL discovered in December that she was pregnant!  Meet my newest niece:  Kylee Ariana, 4lbs, 7oz.



Oh, my...what a beauty.  Congrats to the whole family, CL!   Kylee is a precious little one.


----------



## RebeccaJ

Sue how is your kitty?


----------



## RebeccaJ

never_wear_it_t said:


> It's been a busy summer so far!  I haven't been thinking about purses as much now that the kids have been home from school.  Funny how my focus can change so quickly.  Not only have I had my two girls, but for the last week, I've been taking care of my two nieces as well.
> 
> My oldest brother and his wife have been trying to conceive for 11 years, ever since their son was stillborn in 2002.  :cry:  They eventually gave up and adopted two little girls.  BUT THEN the unthinkable happened. My SIL discovered in December that she was pregnant!  Meet my newest niece:  Kylee Ariana, 4lbs, 7oz.



What a gorgeous baby!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.... *  no.  I still haven't carried her*.
> 
> Nah.  I'm lucky to have great kids.  (I don't have so much Purse Guilt if I can give some away.  )


 
Well, in that case you need to send it to me! 

I know what you mean about the purse guilt. I only have one little boy but I spoil all my nieces and nephews as much as I spoil my son. And then of course, my sister, brother and SIL and BIL, but the one that gets spoiled the most is my mom. When I visited her last Christmas, I left a Brahmin hiding in one of the closets and she just got it for her birthday and she loved it. It was the Sassy woven tote in Rio (different shades of brown and gold).


----------



## Pixie RN

MaryBel said:


> Well, in that case you need to send it to me!
> 
> I know what you mean about the purse guilt. I only have one little boy but I spoil all my nieces and nephews as much as I spoil my son. And then of course, my sister, brother and SIL and BIL, but the one that gets spoiled the most is my mom. When I visited her last Christmas, I left a Brahmin hiding in one of the closets and she just got it for her birthday and she loved it. It was the Sassy woven tote in Rio (different shades of brown and gold).



MaryBel, that was the sweetest, most generous and loving post. It brought tears to my eyes. 
Your heart is as big as the Heavens, how wonderful. Doing for your Mom, you will never regret and it sounds like you certainly have one that deserves every bit of it and so much more. I don't think if I lived to be a million years old I could have done as much for my Mom as she did for me.


----------



## RebeccaJ

I gave my sister a Coach Phoebe for her birthday and my mother told her, in front of me, "your purse is too big". Lol, figures.  I found one thing my mom loves, Stan Herman!


----------



## MaryBel

Pixie RN said:


> MaryBel, that was the sweetest, most generous and loving post. It brought tears to my eyes.
> Your heart is as big as the Heavens, how wonderful. Doing for your Mom, you will never regret and it sounds like you certainly have one that deserves every bit of it and so much more. *I don't think if I lived to be a million years old I could have done as much for my Mom as she did for me*.


 
Oh, Thanks Pixie! you are so sweet!
I always leave gifts for my family since I only see them once a year, so I try to 'be there' with them in the special ocassions even if I'm not really there. My mom and dad deserve all that I could ever give them and more. My dad is not into stuff, so it's more difficult to get him things but with my mom I go crazy. Pretty much if I buy something for me and I like it, then I go and buy another for my mom, or sometimes I buy 2 right from the start, or 3 to include my sister or 4 to include my SIL. 

I feel the same way about my mom! Moms rule!


----------



## StillWG

RebeccaJ said:


> Sue how is your kitty?


 

Purrsnickitty is doing pretty well.  Thanks for asking, Becks.  She's almost 17 and has chronic kidney failure so is on a three times a week fluid regime.  The emergency trip was just a fluke because she had trouble getting her fluids the previous day.  Is your Dacshy better now?

Thanks to everyone who sent good wishes to my sweet Snicks!


Sue


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Oh, Thanks Pixie! you are so sweet!
> I always leave gifts for my family since I only see them once a year, so I try to 'be there' with them in the special ocassions even if I'm not really there. My mom and dad deserve all that I could ever give them and more. My dad is not into stuff, so it's more difficult to get him things but with my mom I go crazy. Pretty much if I buy something for me and I like it, then I go and buy another for my mom, or sometimes I buy 2 right from the start, or 3 to include my sister or 4 to include my SIL.
> 
> I feel the same way about my mom!* Moms rule![/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Absolutely!!
> 
> 
> Sue


----------



## elbgrl

StillWG said:


> Purrsnickitty is doing pretty well.  Thanks for asking, Becks.  She's almost 17 and has chronic kidney failure so is on a three times a week fluid regime.  The emergency trip was just a fluke because she had trouble getting her fluids the previous day.  Is your Dacshy better now?
> 
> Thanks to everyone who sent good wishes to my sweet Snicks!
> 
> 
> Sue



Love your kitty's name and glad she is ok!


----------



## RebeccaJ

StillWG said:


> Purrsnickitty is doing pretty well.  Thanks for asking, Becks.  She's almost 17 and has chronic kidney failure so is on a three times a week fluid regime.  The emergency trip was just a fluke because she had trouble getting her fluids the previous day.  Is your Dacshy better now?
> 
> Thanks to everyone who sent good wishes to my sweet Snicks!
> 
> 
> Sue



He is holding his own.  Not worse not well.  Freaky thing.  On steroids and eats everything including dirt.   Then pnts and stares at the wall.  Very odd.  I was thinking of loading him in the stroller and taking him to Coach to cheer me....Oh I meant HIM .....up.   

Do you do the fluids at home or take her in?  Give her a nose bump for me!


----------



## StillWG

RebeccaJ said:


> He is holding his own.  Not worse not well.  Freaky thing.  On steroids and eats everything including dirt.   Then pnts and stares at the wall.  Very odd.  I was thinking of loading him in the stroller and taking him to Coach to cheer me....Oh I meant HIM .....up.
> 
> *Do you do the fluids at home or take her in?*  Give her a nose bump for me!


 

I definitely have to take her in for the fluids!  She can be a handful....and I'd end up giving them to myself if I tried!      Many people do give them at home.  Luckily my vet knows both of us very well and recommended that she come in for them.

The steroids do have some strange side effects.  I've dealt with the ones you are describing with my Westies while they were getting allergy treatments.  Weston eats everything no matter what he takes or I do.  It's a constant battle.  

A new Coach bag would definitely lift spirits in your household!  


Sue


----------



## StillWG

elbgrl said:


> Love your kitty's name and glad she is ok!


 

Thanks, Rosie!  


Sue


----------



## elbgrl

StillWG said:


> I definitely have to take her in for the fluids!  She can be a handful....and I'd end up giving them to myself if I tried!      Many people do give them at home.  Luckily my vet knows both of us very well and recommended that she come in for them.
> 
> The steroids do have some strange side effects.  I've dealt with the ones you are describing with my Westies while they were getting allergy treatments.  Weston eats everything no matter what he takes or I do.  It's a constant battle.
> 
> A new Coach bag would definitely lift spirits in your household!
> 
> 
> Sue



My dearest kitty who passed three years ago (not the one in my avatar) was in liver failure and while waiting the results of his biopsy (he ended up having liver cancer) I had to given him fluids every morning and night.  What a mess!  Had to hold hm still while I inserted the needle under the skin and infused fluids (50cc) over a half hour.  I know he hated me!  But I would have done anything for him.  It wasn't that hard for me to do the actual procedure as I am a nurse and have done similar on my babies (NICU nurse) but animals require special skills!  He was also diabetic and I had to give him an insulin shot once a day.  

The things we do for our pets!  But mine are part of my family.

Wanted to add, after doing alot of research on the steroids, I learned  that they may have played a part in his liver cancer.  He too was on steroids for allergies and for a long time before the cancer.  I believe there is now a medicine for allergies that is not as toxic as long term steroids, so you may want to talk to your vet about that.


----------



## StillWG

elbgrl said:


> My dearest kitty who passed three years ago (not the one in my avatar) was in liver failure and while waiting the results of his biopsy (he ended up having liver cancer) I had to given him fluids every morning and night.  What a mess!  Had to hold hm still while I inserted the needle under the skin and infused fluids (50cc) over a half hour.  I know he hated me!  But I would have done anything for him.  It wasn't that hard for me to do the actual procedure as I am a nurse and have done similar on my babies (NICU nurse) but animals require special skills!  He was also diabetic and I had to give him an insulin shot once a day.
> 
> The things we do for our pets!*  But mine are part of my family*.
> 
> Wanted to add, after doing alot of research on the steroids, I learned  that they may have played a part in his liver cancer.  He too was on steroids for allergies and for a long time before the cancer.  I believe there is now a medicine for allergies that is not as toxic as long term steroids, so you may want to talk to your vet about that.


 
Exactly!    It sounds like you did everything you could & more for your kitty!  It's so hard when our choices are so limited.  My vet & I both know that I couldn't give Snicks the fluids she needs to continue to live out her life comfortably.  Luckily his clinic can do them for me!  So far, so good.....

Weston does have an allergy shot once a month and takes a combo of an antihistamine and prednisone (Temaril-P) to help during the months that we can't control his allergies with diet and shots.  We have achieved a fairly good balance but probably will never be able to get them fully contained.  He is allergic to so many things!  My first Westie developed Cushing's disease at about 13 due primarily to steroids for allergy control so I'm doing everything I can to limit Weston's exposure to them.  


Sue


----------



## elbgrl

StillWG said:


> Exactly!    It sounds like you did everything you could & more for your kitty!  It's so hard when our choices are so limited.  My vet & I both know that I couldn't give Snicks the fluids she needs to continue to live out her life comfortably.  Luckily his clinic can do them for me!  So far, so good.....
> 
> Weston does have an allergy shot once a month and takes a combo of an antihistamine and prednisone (Temaril-P) to help during the months that we can't control his allergies with diet and shots.  We have achieved a fairly good balance but probably will never be able to get them fully contained.  He is allergic to so many things!  My first Westie developed Cushing's disease at about 13 due primarily to steroids for allergy control so I'm doing everything I can to limit Weston's exposure to them.
> 
> 
> Sue



We give Sammie our dog Benadryl occasionally, as he has the itches!  Has tried so many bath soaps, sprays, etc.  even changed his food, but the Benadryl seems to help the best.  Good luck to Snicks and Weston!  Weston is so adorable!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Harry has skin allergies, too.  Seems like when his hair is long he suffers more, so we try to keep him trimmed short.


----------



## fuchsiaspy

Hi dog-loving friends. Are any of your loves on a grain-free diet? My schnauzie Fritz's itchiness all but disappeared as soon as we switched him to grain-free (and raw, but that's not strictly necessary if you are uncomfortable with it). He also gets a bath every couple of weeks (with a gentle oatmeal soap) to help with leg itching and just because his back is rather oily and he is prone to "schnauzer bumps" which are basically blackheads. Supposedly omega-3s can help, but he gets a lot of salmon in his diet so I know diet can't fix everything. Just wanted to offer my experience, which is that grains (wheat, rices, corn, etc.) are the most common cause of allergies in canines.


----------



## fuchsiaspy

MiaBorsa said:


> Here are previous Copa favorites.  I passed on the beige one  because I didn't care for it, either.   I have never carried the navy.



Holy cragmole! I've never seen these before and am officially in love!


----------



## RebeccaJ

Well, Gatorgirl maybe we can talk football under this thread since yours got moved to somewhere I don't go.


----------



## elbgrl

Well I saw that GG's football thread got moved, and I was just going to reply to it.  Can you guess the name of my team?


----------



## RebeccaJ

elbgrl said:


> Well I saw that GG's football thread got moved, and I was just going to reply to it.  Can you guess the name of my team?
> 
> View attachment 2302603



My guy Mark Ingram plays for them


----------



## elbgrl




----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Well I saw that GG's football thread got moved, and I was just going to reply to it.  Can you guess the name of my team?
> 
> View attachment 2302603


 
cute fob Rosie!


----------



## gatorgirl07

RebeccaJ said:


> Well, Gatorgirl maybe we can talk football under this thread since yours got moved to somewhere I don't go.



I don't even know where they moved it to, but I really juat wanted to have a casual chat with my ladies here......oh, well.  We can still talk football


----------



## gatorgirl07

elbgrl said:


> Well I saw that GG's football thread got moved, and I was just going to reply to it.  Can you guess the name of my team?
> 
> View attachment 2302603



I don't really follow pro ball, but your charm is TDF cute.  I wish they made a really cute GATORS one


----------



## gatorgirl07

Here is another pic if the charm I posted to the other thread


----------



## elbgrl

gatorgirl07 said:


> View attachment 2303000
> 
> Here is another pic if the charm I posted to the other thread



Oh I must have missed that - very cute!


----------



## MrsKC

This isnt really O/T but I was able to order this from Dillards today for $58!!! The only colors were Kelly Green (which is what I got) and yellow. I went back to the site an hour later and they were gone.....I have wanted to try the nylon for quite some time and I really like the braided leather handles. I will post pics when I get it.  kc

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=63591


----------



## HarliRexx

$58!?!? What a steal!!! Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## hopi

gatorgirl07 said:


> View attachment 2303000
> 
> Here is another pic if the charm I posted to the other thread



How pretty is that!!!!!!!!


----------



## hopi

MrsKC said:


> This isnt really O/T but I was able to order this from Dillards today for $58!!! The only colors were Kelly Green (which is what I got) and yellow. I went back to the site an hour later and they were gone.....I have wanted to try the nylon for quite some time and I really like the braided leather handles. I will post pics when I get it.  kc
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=63591



When Dillards has a sale, there really good!, that's an amazing price MrsKC, congrats on the deal and the green sounds so pretty, can't wait to see her. Dillards is really quick with the shipping.


----------



## elbgrl

MrsKC said:


> This isnt really O/T but I was able to order this from Dillards today for $58!!! The only colors were Kelly Green (which is what I got) and yellow. I went back to the site an hour later and they were gone.....I have wanted to try the nylon for quite some time and I really like the braided leather handles. I will post pics when I get it.  kc
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=63591



Now That's a Deal!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hey y'all.  It's nice to see a few of you have found your way back!    *Hopi,* I agree with what you said in another thread... the FOS lockout turned out to be a good thing for me.  Kind of broke the cycle of impulse shopping, plus soured my interest in Coach.  (I didn't even use the last PCE...OMG.)   I just ordered the Dooney small Lexington in the croco and I can't wait to get it.  I hope it's not too small, but we'll see.  Dooney is still interested in selling to me, so Coach can suck eggs.

Hope everyone is having a great week.  FRIDAY...woot!!


----------



## MrsKC

HarliRexx said:


> $58!?!? What a steal!!! Can't wait to see pics!!!


 
I know, right!!



hopi said:


> How pretty is that!!!!!!!!


 
Thanks Hopi and good to see you girl!!



hopi said:


> When Dillards has a sale, there really good!, that's an amazing price MrsKC, congrats on the deal and the green sounds so pretty, can't wait to see her. Dillards is really quick with the shipping.


 
Yes, good sale and I will post pics for sure!



elbgrl said:


> Now That's a Deal!!!


 
Way too good to pass up 



MiaBorsa said:


> Hey y'all. It's nice to see a few of you have found your way back!  *Hopi,* I agree with what you said in another thread... the FOS lockout turned out to be a good thing for me. Kind of broke the cycle of impulse shopping, plus soured my interest in Coach. (I didn't even use the last PCE...OMG.) I just ordered the Dooney small Lexington in the croco and I can't wait to get it. I hope it's not too small, but we'll see. Dooney is still interested in selling to me, so Coach can suck eggs.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week. FRIDAY...woot!!


 
Sarah, happy Friday, girl!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Sarah, happy Friday, girl!



Same to you, chickie!!   I can't wait to see your new Dillard's bag.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey y'all.  It's nice to see a few of you have found your way back!    *Hopi,* I agree with what you said in another thread... the FOS lockout turned out to be a good thing for me.  Kind of broke the cycle of impulse shopping, plus soured my interest in Coach.  (I didn't even use the last PCE...OMG.)   I just ordered the Dooney small Lexington in the croco and I can't wait to get it.  I hope it's not too small, but we'll see.  Dooney is still interested in selling to me, so Coach can suck eggs.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week.  FRIDAY...woot!!



 Hi Sarah,
Who ever locked you out really needs to be fired. I posted on the Coach's side that you don't even blink at full price. You had said several times that at special pricing  some of those bags were so much prettier. You buy for sport MaryBel hit the nail on the head when she posted "it was just way to easy".I really got some beauties and traded for those casual Dooneys for the fall thru winter and even spring, I have a whole lot of new things that have not been carried.

Can't wait to see your Lexington in croco.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Hi Sarah,
> Who ever locked you out really needs to be fired. I posted on the Coach's side that you don't even blink at full price. You had said several times that at special pricing  some of those bags were so much prettier. You buy for sport MaryBel hit the nail on the head when she posted "it was just way to easy".I really got some beauties and traded for those casual Dooneys for the fall thru winter and even spring, I have a whole lot of new things that I have not carried.
> I can't wait to see your Lexington in croco.



Hey you!  :kiss:  Yeah, the FOS thing pissed me off at first, but then I got over it.     I'm in good company with you, MaryBel, and lots of others.  We don't need no stinkin' FOS.


----------



## gatorgirl07

hopi said:


> How pretty is that!!!!!!!!



Thanks Hopi


----------



## StillWG

Hi everyone!

I picked up my first of two "moving in" presents  yesterday.

Here she is with Weston:











She's a MK "Weston" shoulder bag in vanilla.    I was going to get another color but realized vanilla was the only way to go!  


Sue


----------



## HarliRexx

LOVE your Weston! That vanilla is delicious! What color were you going to get originally?


----------



## StillWG

HarliRexx said:


> LOVE your Weston! That vanilla is delicious! What color were you going to get originally?


 

Thank you! 

I had wanted mandarin for a very long time and then was tempted by pomegranate.   Then for some reason I've moved into a neutrals phase and wanted vanilla, then maybe black.   


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I picked up my first of two "moving in" presents  yesterday.
> 
> Here she is with Weston:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a MK "Weston" shoulder bag in vanilla.    I was going to get another color but realized vanilla was the only way to go!
> 
> 
> Sue



Sue, I love BOTH of your "vanilla Westons!"


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> Sue, I love BOTH of your "vanilla Westons!"


 
The "live" version had just been groomed so was looking vanilla for the picture.  

Now, your turn to get a "Harry" handbag!!  


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> The "live" version had just been groomed so was looking vanilla for the picture.
> 
> Now, your turn to get a "Harry" handbag!!
> 
> 
> Sue



You mean a purse that's wild and crazy, and barks at the UPS guy???   HAHAHA


----------



## elbgrl

StillWG said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I picked up my first of two "moving in" presents  yesterday.
> 
> Here she is with Weston:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a MK "Weston" shoulder bag in vanilla.    I was going to get another color but realized vanilla was the only way to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sue




Oh Sue, I love them both !


----------



## RebeccaJ

StillWG said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I picked up my first of two "moving in" presents  yesterday.
> 
> Here she is with Weston:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a MK "Weston" shoulder bag in vanilla.    I was going to get another color but realized vanilla was the only way to go!
> 
> 
> Sue



You might not want to leave that tassel unattended.  That is "the look".

Both beautiful but I do prefer the one on the left.


----------



## StillWG

elbgrl said:


> Oh Sue, I love them both !


 
Me, too!!  


Sue



RebeccaJ said:


> *You might not want to leave that tassel unattended.  That is "the look".*
> 
> Both beautiful but I do prefer the one on the left.


 

   I think you are right!   Luckily the bag normally isn't on the floor!


Sue


----------



## RuedeNesle

StillWG said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I picked up my first of two "moving in" presents  yesterday.
> 
> Here she is with Weston:
> 
> She's a MK "Weston" shoulder bag in vanilla.    I was going to get another color but realized vanilla was the only way to go!
> 
> 
> Sue


 
Hi Sue!

What a great "moving in" present and what a great picture!  Both Westons are beautiful!


----------



## hopi

StillWG said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I picked up my first of two "moving in" presents  yesterday.
> 
> Here she is with Weston:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a MK "Weston" shoulder bag in vanilla.    I was going to get another color but realized vanilla was the only way to go!
> 
> 
> Sue[/Q
> 
> Sue
> They are so beautiful together. Both are gorgeous!!!!
> I know your busy with moving but one question.
> Why does Weston have better hair then me?


----------



## MrsKC

StillWG said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I picked up my first of two "moving in" presents  yesterday.
> 
> Here she is with Weston:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a MK "Weston" shoulder bag in vanilla.    I was going to get another color but realized vanilla was the only way to go!
> 
> 
> Sue


Sue, both Westons are wonderful . kc


----------



## hopi

Getting ready to watch Chaz Dean and the Wens shows. Just finished watching 10 years of What not to Wear. They really did some nice stuff for those women.
Chicago went from 98 degrees to 74 in about 2 hours we had a big rain storm.  Love it. Sometimes when we get the cold fronts hitting the heat it can get scary cause of the tornado issues, but this was just a great rain storm. Loved it


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> Getting ready to watch Chaz Dean and the Wens shows. Just finished watching 10 years of What not to Wear. They really did some nice stuff for those women.
> *Chicago went from 98 degrees to 74 in about 2 hours we had a big rain storm.*  Love it. Sometimes when we get the cold fronts hitting the heat it can get scary cause of the tornado issues, but this was just a great rain storm. Loved it


 
Hi Hopi! 
It was crazy! I got off work at 5pm yesterday.  By 5:20 it was cloudy and very dark.  I made it home just before the rain started coming down in buckets!  It rained most of the day today.  The outlet was not crowded in the morning because of that.  It stopped raining now and I have my windows open for the first time in week!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Despite the rain my Cuz, BFF and I had a fun morning at the Aurora Outlet!   The Dooney O-Ring shoppers were $99. My BFF bought one in bronze and my Cuz bought a black one.  I have one in purple so I didn't get one today.  My BFF also bought a (get this!) *RED* patent handbag on clearance for $62.00.   They combined their purchases on one receipt so they saved $50 since the total purchases were over $250!

At MKors I saw a Tangerine (not Red!) Fulton on clearance, reduced from $329 to $107!! I just couldn't walk away from it!  At Kate Spade I saw a wallet and thought it would be great with the bag! (Kate Spade has 40% the entire store with an additional 20% off handbags during Labor Day Weekend.)

Coach's sale is 50% off your entire purchase.


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> Despite the rain my Cuz, BFF and I had a fun morning at the Aurora Outlet!   The Dooney O-Ring shoppers were $99. My BFF bought one in bronze and my Cuz bought a black one.  I have one in purple so I didn't get one today.  My BFF also bought a (get this!) *RED* patent handbag on clearance for $62.00.   They combined their purchases on one receipt so they saved $50 since the total purchases were over $250!
> 
> At MKors I saw a Tangerine (not Red!) Fulton on clearance, reduced from $329 to $107!! I just couldn't walk away from it!  At Kate Spade I saw a wallet and thought it would be great with the bag! (Kate Spade has 40% the entire store with an additional 20% off handbags during Labor Day Weekend.)
> 
> Coach's sale is 50% off your entire purchase.



Wow you did great at the Outlet Mall.  Beautiful stuff , great price on the MK


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> Wow you did great at the Outlet Mall.  Beautiful stuff , great price on the MK


 
Thanks Hopi!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Despite the rain my Cuz, BFF and I had a fun morning at the Aurora Outlet!   The Dooney O-Ring shoppers were $99. My BFF bought one in bronze and my Cuz bought a black one.  I have one in purple so I didn't get one today.  My BFF also bought a (get this!) *RED* patent handbag on clearance for $62.00.   They combined their purchases on one receipt so they saved $50 since the total purchases were over $250!
> 
> At MKors I saw a Tangerine (not Red!) Fulton on clearance, reduced from $329 to $107!! I just couldn't walk away from it!  At Kate Spade I saw a wallet and thought it would be great with the bag! (Kate Spade has 40% the entire store with an additional 20% off handbags during Labor Day Weekend.)
> 
> Coach's sale is 50% off your entire purchase.


What a fun day you had an look at your beautiful new things . kc


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> What a fun day you had an look at your beautiful new things . kc


 
Mornin' KC!

Thanks!  It was a fun day, even with the rain!

Have a great Sunday!:kiss:


----------



## Judy1123

My Livermore Outlet buys...sharing pix
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Kate S had 40%+20% and MK too!...thanks for looking!


----------



## MrsKC

Judy1123 said:


> My Livermore Outlet buys...sharing pix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2316740
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate S had 40%+20% and MK too!...thanks for looking!


Judy, great additions to your collection--you always get great bags . kc


----------



## RuedeNesle

Judy1123 said:


> My Livermore Outlet buys...sharing pix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2316740
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate S had 40%+20% and MK too!...thanks for looking!


 
Mornin' Judy!

Looks like we hit the same stores at different outlets!  You scored big at Kate Spade!  The sales were great.  Kate Spade was as busy as they were on the 4th of July weekend and it was a downpour Saturday! I almost didn't go in MKors because they rarely have a good sale, but I'm really happy I did!

I love all your new bags!  Congrats on your new additions!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Despite the rain my Cuz, BFF and I had a fun morning at the Aurora Outlet!   The Dooney O-Ring shoppers were $99. My BFF bought one in bronze and my Cuz bought a black one.  I have one in purple so I didn't get one today.  My BFF also bought a (get this!) *RED* patent handbag on clearance for $62.00.   They combined their purchases on one receipt so they saved $50 since the total purchases were over $250!
> 
> At MKors I saw a Tangerine (not Red!) Fulton on clearance, reduced from $329 to $107!! I just couldn't walk away from it!  At Kate Spade I saw a wallet and thought it would be great with the bag! (Kate Spade has 40% the entire store with an additional 20% off handbags during Labor Day Weekend.)
> 
> Coach's sale is 50% off your entire purchase.


GORGEOUS!!!   You just can't have too much red, GF!!   


Judy1123 said:


> My Livermore Outlet buys...sharing pix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2316740
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate S had 40%+20% and MK too!...thanks for looking!



Very nice, Judy!  I love KS bags.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> GORGEOUS!!!   You just can't have too much red, GF!!
> .


 
Thanks Sarah! I know I can't! I was in Macys this morning looking at a red Ralph Lauren tote. I saw red first, then I got closer to look at the bag. I probably passed by the same bag in a different color and never paid any attention to it! It was like the MKors Bedford tote.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

StillWG said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I picked up my first of two "moving in" presents  yesterday.
> 
> Here she is with Weston:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a MK "Weston" shoulder bag in vanilla.    I was going to get another color but realized vanilla was the only way to go!
> 
> 
> Sue


 
OMG.. Sue .. that is just the cutest picture!!!  And your little Weston looks like such a gentleman.  Adorable.  And I LOVE the MK Weston.  Great choice!! Congrats on your move and the new bag and the adorable pic.  Oh.. and like all the others, my preference is for the Weston on the left as well!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> You mean a purse that's wild and crazy, and barks at the UPS guy???   HAHAHA


 
Haaahahahaaa!!!  :lolots:


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

RuedeNesle said:


> Despite the rain my Cuz, BFF and I had a fun morning at the Aurora Outlet!   The Dooney O-Ring shoppers were $99. My BFF bought one in bronze and my Cuz bought a black one.  I have one in purple so I didn't get one today.  My BFF also bought a (get this!) *RED* patent handbag on clearance for $62.00.   They combined their purchases on one receipt so they saved $50 since the total purchases were over $250!
> 
> At MKors I saw a Tangerine (not Red!) Fulton on clearance, reduced from $329 to $107!! I just couldn't walk away from it!  At Kate Spade I saw a wallet and thought it would be great with the bag! (Kate Spade has 40% the entire store with an additional 20% off handbags during Labor Day Weekend.)
> 
> Coach's sale is 50% off your entire purchase.


 
WoW!!!!  You got a GREAT deal on that MK GF!!!  I LOVE that bag!!!  I have been drooling over a Fulton and the Weston (which Sue just got) for awhile now.  Congrats on that gorgeous bag and that great price!!!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

Judy1123 said:


> My Livermore Outlet buys...sharing pix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2316740
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate S had 40%+20% and MK too!...thanks for looking!


 
Wow.. Gorgeous.  I haven't been to Livermore since SIU Mom was here.  Maybe I'm waiting for Sue to entice me over there.  hahahahahaaa!!!  Congrats on those gorgeous bags.. they are really pretty!!!


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I picked up my first of two "moving in" presents  yesterday.
> 
> Here she is with Weston:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a MK "Weston" shoulder bag in vanilla.    I was going to get another color but realized vanilla was the only way to go!
> 
> 
> Sue


 
Hey Sue!
Love both your westons!

I got one in turquoise (but not the live version )


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Despite the rain my Cuz, BFF and I had a fun morning at the Aurora Outlet!   The Dooney O-Ring shoppers were $99. My BFF bought one in bronze and my Cuz bought a black one.  I have one in purple so I didn't get one today.  My BFF also bought a (get this!) *RED* patent handbag on clearance for $62.00.   They combined their purchases on one receipt so they saved $50 since the total purchases were over $250!
> 
> At MKors I saw a Tangerine (not Red!) Fulton on clearance, reduced from $329 to $107!! I just couldn't walk away from it!  At Kate Spade I saw a wallet and thought it would be great with the bag! (Kate Spade has 40% the entire store with an additional 20% off handbags during Labor Day Weekend.)
> 
> Coach's sale is 50% off your entire purchase.


 
Hey GF!
Awsome find at MK! It's gorgeous! And what a great find your BFF had! And red 
I think she finally came to her senses!

I was a little tempted by those shoppers at 99 when I saw them at the outlet in Orlando but ended up passing up on them, but left with a red bag! A florentine twisted hobo! Found also a leopard wallet (to match my 3 leopard bags) and some other goodies on my second outlet visit. Will post pics tonight.


----------



## MaryBel

Judy1123 said:


> My Livermore Outlet buys...sharing pix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2316740
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate S had 40%+20% and MK too!...thanks for looking!


 
Nice haul Judy! Congrats!


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Hey Sue!
> Love both your westons!
> 
> I got one in turquoise (but not the live version )


 
Thanks, GF!  

I love the turquoise one too....and the black!  I took the MK Weston to Michigan with me last weekend and LOVED her as a travel bag so I'd say at least one of those two colors plus mandarin may be joining my family of handbags.

I tried to send you a PM earlier but couldn't get it to go through.  While I was gone my latest D&B arrived.  I found an Ocean Blue Pocket Satchel (like yours) found on eBay and had to have her to go with the wallet I got from Dillards a month ago.  She's a beauty!  I managed to find the wallet this afternoon (no small accomplishment with all the boxes still everywhere here!)   

Sue


----------



## StillWG

Cali Bag Lady said:


> OMG.. Sue .. that is just the cutest picture!!!  And your little Weston looks like such a gentleman.  Adorable.  And I LOVE the MK Weston.  Great choice!! Congrats on your move and the new bag and the adorable pic.  Oh.. anI d like all the others, my preference is for the Weston on the left as well!!!


 

Joy, hi!

I had been thinking about you and somehow missed this post.  Thank you!  I have to say that as much as I love my new Weston bag, the live version has captured my heart in a big way.  He is such a sweetie!

I saw my niece who lives in Palo Alto over the weekend (we were all in Michigan for another niece's wedding) and we talked about the Nordie's Rack in Palo Alto and the Livermore outlets.  I will be enticing you with a visit to them as soon as I recover from my move.  I'm already working on a plan to be back in the Sacramento area-Bay Area sometime fairly soon!

Meanwhile, you definitely "need" another MK bag!  The Weston is really a good one!!


Sue


----------



## StillWG

I've just looked at pictures from your shopping trips, *SIU Mom & Judi,*  you both picked up some beauties!  Congrats!!


Sue


----------



## StillWG

hopi said:


> StillWG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I picked up my first of two "moving in" presents  yesterday.
> 
> Here she is with Weston:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a MK "Weston" shoulder bag in vanilla.    I was going to get another color but realized vanilla was the only way to go!
> 
> 
> Sue[/Q
> 
> Sue
> They are so beautiful together. Both are gorgeous!!!!
> I know your busy with moving but one question.
> *Why does Weston have better hair then me*?
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm way behind in answering things, hopi.  Sorry!
> 
> Weston had just left the groomer before I took this picture.     Westies love to roll in things and this is not normal for him.  I'm quite sure your hair is gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> Thanks, GF!
> 
> I love the turquoise one too....and the black! I took the MK Weston to Michigan with me last weekend and LOVED her as a travel bag so I'd say at least one of those two colors plus mandarin may be joining my family of handbags.
> 
> I tried to send you a PM earlier but couldn't get it to go through. While I was gone my latest D&B arrived. I found an Ocean Blue Pocket Satchel (like yours) found on eBay and had to have her to go with the wallet I got from Dillards a month ago. She's a beauty! I managed to find the wallet this afternoon (no small accomplishment with all the boxes still everywhere here!)
> 
> Sue


 
Mandarin is a really gorgeous color. I was very close to getting it with the last pre-sale event Macy's had, the charity thing, forgot the name, but decided to leave it behind since I already have a coach duffle in carnelian and the dooney portofino hobo in tomato so they are too close. They were reduced 30%. I got a Macy's circular and they are having a 1 day sale soon, forgot when but I think it's this Friday, so they will have an additional 20 or 25% and then if you have any coupon, you can use it on top of that. It might be a good chance to get the mandarin one.

Sorry about the PMs, my inbox was full and I didn't realize. It should be ok now.

I'm so glad you found the ostrich pocket satchel. It's really a gorgeous color and now you have the set. I know what you mean about finding stuff. I still have stuff that I decided not to unpackage since the last time we moved and there's some stuff that I can't find. I know it's stored somewhere but where


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> Mandarin is a really gorgeous color. I was very close to getting it with the last pre-sale event Macy's had, the charity thing, forgot the name, but decided to leave it behind since I already have a coach duffle in carnelian and the dooney portofino hobo in tomato so they are too close. They were reduced 30%. I got a Macy's circular and they are having a 1 day sale soon, forgot when but I think it's this Friday, so they will have an additional 20 or 25% and then if you have any coupon, you can use it on top of that. It might be a good chance to get the mandarin one.
> 
> Sorry about the PMs, my inbox was full and I didn't realize. It should be ok now.
> 
> I'm so glad you found the ostrich pocket satchel. It's really a gorgeous color and now you have the set. I know what you mean about finding stuff. I still have stuff that I decided not to unpackage since the last time we moved and there's some stuff that I can't find. I know it's stored somewhere but where


 

Thanks for telling me about the sale on Friday.  I am hoping to get my vanilla Weston re-priced then....I may pick up a second one at that time.  I really would like black with gold hardware next.  I doubt that black will be marked down yet.  So we'll see.  I have so many projects at my new house that I should go back on HBR.    We all know how that works...HBR starts off great and fizzles as soon as a good sale comes along!


Sue


----------



## RuedeNesle

Cali Bag Lady said:


> WoW!!!!  You got a GREAT deal on that MK GF!!!  I LOVE that bag!!!  I have been drooling over a Fulton and the Weston (which Sue just got) for awhile now.  Congrats on that gorgeous bag and that great price!!!!


 
Thanks Joy!:kiss:
I couldn't believe the price.  I asked the SA to repeat it 3 times and then I turned to my Cuz and asked her what she heard!  I agree with Sue, you really do "need" another MK bag! 



MaryBel said:


> Hey GF!
> Awsome find at MK! It's gorgeous! And what a great find your BFF had! *And* *red *
> *I think she finally came to her senses!*
> 
> I was a little tempted by those shoppers at 99 when I saw them at the outlet in Orlando but ended up passing up on them, but left with a red bag! A florentine twisted hobo! Found also a leopard wallet (to match my 3 leopard bags) and some other goodies on my second outlet visit. Will post pics tonight.


 
Thanks MaryBel!:kiss:

My BFF is still in denial that she loves red handbags almost as much as I do. When she was paying for it, she looks at me and says "Look what you got me doing!"   I didn't even see the red bag until she was carrying it around the store.  She found it on her own.



StillWG said:


> I've just looked at pictures from your shopping trips, *SIU Mom & Judi,*  you both picked up some beauties!  Congrats!!
> 
> 
> Sue


 
Thanks Sue!:kiss:
I hope you're able to make it to the Sacramento area again soon.  You would have a great time hanging out with Joy!


----------



## StillWG

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks Sue!:kiss:
> I hope you're able to make it to the Sacramento area again soon.  *You would have a great time hanging out with Joy*!


 

I'm definitely looking forward to this!

On another note....we don't have a football goddess thread here (where's BG when we need her?).    However, the Vikes take on the Bears on Sunday!  I guess we both know where we stand on that one!  


Sue


----------



## gatorgirl07

StillWG said:


> I'm definitely looking forward to this!
> 
> On another note....we don't have a football goddess thread here (where's BG when we need her?).    However, the Vikes take on the Bears on Sunday!  I guess we both know where we stand on that one!
> 
> 
> Sue



I sort of tried to start a football thread and the Powers That Be moved it somewhere else. I was very irritated


----------



## StillWG

gatorgirl07 said:


> I sort of tried to start a football thread and the Powers That Be moved it somewhere else. I was very irritated


 
I totally missed the thread, gg07!  I would be irritated too!

Do we have to put football in the OT thread?  There are so many topics all jumbled together.  We PF gals do have other interests than our handbags!     Granted they may not seem as important somedays but on other days they definitely are!  


Sue


----------



## gatorgirl07

StillWG said:


> I totally missed the thread, gg07!  I would be irritated too!
> 
> Do we have to put football in the OT thread?  There are so many topics all jumbled together.  We PF gals do have other interests than our handbags!     Granted they may not seem as important somedays but on other days they definitely are!
> 
> 
> Sue



Apparently, if you post a thread that has NOTHING to do with your specific part of the PF (IE:  Dooney), they will move it to where they see fit.  There is a college football thread in the general discussion section, but none of my favorite ladies are there.  Heck, I couldn't even find it until someone tagged me in a quote


----------



## gatorgirl07

StillWG said:


> Granted they may not seem as important somedays but on other days they definitely are!
> 
> 
> Sue



Especially during FOOTBALL SEASON!   This is where I spend Saturdays during football........sitting on the :couch:


----------



## MrsKC

I just noticed some new Florentine styles. I think the Mail Bag is very pretty!  kc


----------



## StillWG

gatorgirl07 said:


> Especially during FOOTBALL SEASON!   This is where I spend Saturdays during football........sitting on the :couch:


 

Exactly!  

I guess we have to post pix of Dooneys sitting with us watching football games so that we can discuss the game!  


Sue


----------



## StillWG

MrsKC said:


> I just noticed some new Florentine styles. I think the Mail Bag is very pretty!  kc


 

I was looking at the Mail Bags this morning, kc.  Cute!  


Sue


----------



## MrsKC

StillWG said:


> Exactly!
> 
> I guess we have to post pix of Dooneys sitting with us watching football games so that we can discuss the game!
> 
> 
> Sue


I think that qualifies for "show us your Dooneys in action"!! kc


----------



## gatorgirl07

StillWG said:


> Exactly!
> 
> I guess we have to post pix of Dooneys sitting with us watching football games so that we can discuss the game!
> 
> 
> Sue



Sue, that is a PERFECT idea!!  Then they can't say anything about it not being about Dooneys!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MrsKC said:


> I think that qualifies for "show us your Dooneys in action"!! kc



Do we have to throw them in the air when we score for them to be "in action?"


----------



## gatorgirl07

Luckily, we don't have a game this weekend.....then, I don't have to worry about us losing again.  I will still be on the couch watching Bama beat the tail off of Johnny Manziel.  Can't really stand that kid :censor:


----------



## Bagbadger

I'm standing at the kitchen counter reading this.......


----------



## StillWG

gatorgirl07 said:


> Sue, that is a PERFECT idea!!  Then they can't say anything about it not being about Dooneys!


 
I think I can locate my plum satchels before Sunday's Vikings game.  Things are still in chaos at my new house!  

We'll have to give the idea a try this weekend!


Sue


----------



## StillWG

gatorgirl07 said:


> Do we have to throw them in the air when we score for them to be "in action?"


 


Maybe we can call the thread "Dooneys show their team spirit!" so we don't have to throw our Dooneys.  Mine are rather sedate.  


Sue


----------



## StillWG

Bagbadger said:


> I'm standing at the kitchen counter reading this.......


 
and....hope you are ready to join in the fun, Bagbadger!



Sue


----------



## gatorgirl07

StillWG said:


> I think I can locate my plum satchels before Sunday's Vikings game.  Things are still in chaos at my new house!
> 
> We'll have to give the idea a try this weekend!
> 
> 
> Sue



Absolutely!!  My new bag should be here Thursday.  She can sit front row with me  artyhat:


----------



## gatorgirl07

StillWG said:


> and....hope you are ready to join in the fun, Bagbadger!
> 
> 
> 
> Sue



We get kind of rowdy.  lol


----------



## gatorgirl07

StillWG said:


> Maybe we can call the thread "Dooneys show their team spirit!" so we don't have to throw our Dooneys.  Mine are rather sedate.
> 
> 
> Sue



I'm not Lisa, so mine don't get tossed either.  Oh, the good old days at the Q........


----------



## MrsKC

gatorgirl07 said:


> Do we have to throw them in the air when we score for them to be "in action?"


 

Technically, I say they are in action if they are just watching--but they could also be airborn if you like, or being intercepted. I am happy to see them no matter how they are involved in the game .  kc


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Where has SarahW (MiaBorsia) been?  I miss her.


----------



## StillWG

never_wear_it_t said:


> Where has SarahW (MiaBorsia) been?  I miss her.


 
I miss her too!  She has been MIA for a while now.  :wondering

Has anyone heard from her?


Sue


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

StillWG said:


> I miss her too!  She has been MIA for a while now.  :wondering
> 
> Has anyone heard from her?
> 
> 
> Sue


 
Sarah has been on a road trip with her hubs in their Motor Home.  She's back but probably in clean up and recovery from 2 weeks on the road, mode.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Sarah has been on a road trip with her hubs in their Motor Home.  She's back but probably in clean up and recovery from 2 weeks on the road, mode.



Thanks for the intel.  Glad to hear she's alright.  Sounds like a super-fun trip.


----------



## LitGeek

Hope she had a wonderful trip and will join in on the board soon :sunnies


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hey GFs!   A little birdie told me I was being paged.     I've been busy and haven't bought any new bags for a while... GASP!!   Hope everyone is doing well; I need to check the posts and see what you have all bought.  Thanks for thinking of me.   

On another note, I noticed our own "LCWilliams" from the Q BB is posting on the Coach board (on the mod shots thread).  She's as cute as ever and I hope she will find us over here!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey GFs!   A little birdie told me I was being paged.     I've been busy and haven't bought any new bags for a while... GASP!!   Hope everyone is doing well; I need to check the posts and see what you have all bought.  Thanks for thinking of me.
> 
> On another note, I noticed our own "LCWilliams" from the Q BB is posting on the Coach board (on the mod shots thread).  She's as cute as ever and I hope she will find us over here!!


 
Do you know I was just thinking about LC williams the other day and was wondering what had happened to her.  I hope she finds her way over here too.  I think of her every time I watch a Ravens Football game.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Do you know I was just thinking about LC williams the other day and was wondering what had happened to her.  I hope she finds her way over here too.  I think of her every time I watch a Ravens Football game.



I PM'd her to get over here!!      Here's one of her posts on the Coach mod shots...  http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/dedicated-thread-to-mod-shots-741693-122.html#post25331225


----------



## never_wear_it_t

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey GFs!   A little birdie told me I was being paged.     I've been busy and haven't bought any new bags for a while... GASP!!   Hope everyone is doing well; I need to check the posts and see what you have all bought.  Thanks for thinking of me.
> 
> On another note, I noticed our own "LCWilliams" from the Q BB is posting on the Coach board (on the mod shots thread).  She's as cute as ever and I hope she will find us over here!!




You're back!  Happy to hear you didn't fall off the edge of the Earth.  I'm surprised you didn't buy any bags lately, I'm sure you need another one, right?


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey GFs!   A little birdie told me I was being paged.     I've been busy and haven't bought any new bags for a while... GASP!!   Hope everyone is doing well; I need to check the posts and see what you have all bought.  *Thanks for thinking of me.  *
> 
> On another note, I noticed our own "LCWilliams" from the Q BB is posting on the Coach board (on the mod shots thread).  She's as cute as ever and I hope she will find us over here!!


 
Of course!

I'm glad to read that you are back from a great trip!  


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

never_wear_it_t said:


> You're back!  Happy to hear you didn't fall off the edge of the Earth.  I'm surprised you didn't buy any bags lately, I'm sure you need another one, right?


Hey girl!  You know we always "need" another one!!  


StillWG said:


> Of course!
> 
> I'm glad to read that you are back from a great trip!
> 
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue.  :kiss:


----------



## LitGeek

Happy you are back MiaBorsa  Have any of the new bags caught your eye?


----------



## MaryBel

Hey Sarah!

Nice to see you back! No new bags? That's not good! 
Have you seen the croc embossed carrie? I thought of you when I saw the pics of the brown one

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/just-wild-about-madison-zebra-croc-python-carries-838525.html


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> Hey Sarah!
> 
> Nice to see you back! No new bags? That's not good!
> Have you seen the croc embossed carrie? I thought of you when I saw the pics of the brown one
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/just-wild-about-madison-zebra-croc-python-carries-838525.html



I saw a lady in the bank with this bag in black. I thought it was gorgeous, but a little old fashioned for my taste. It looked somewhat like a bag my granny carries. Lol


----------



## MiaBorsa

LitGeek said:


> Happy you are back MiaBorsa  Have any of the new bags caught your eye?


Not yet, LG!  I am thinking about a new fall bag in hunter green or ivy.  


MaryBel said:


> Hey Sarah!
> 
> Nice to see you back! No new bags? That's not good!
> Have you seen the croc embossed carrie? I thought of you when I saw the pics of the brown one
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/just-wild-about-madison-zebra-croc-python-carries-838525.html



Hey MB!  I did buy a new Brighton tote recently but I guess I'm "Coached out" for a while.   I'm not a fan of the Carrie or Caroline; just don't care for them.  Beck bought the brown croc embossed Carrie but has already returned it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> I saw a lady in the bank with this bag in black. I thought it was gorgeous, but a little old fashioned for my taste. It looked somewhat like a bag my granny carries. Lol



I agree.  The first time I saw the Caroline style I said it looks like my Grandma's "pocketbook."


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> I agree.  The first time I saw the Caroline style I said it looks like my Grandma's "pocketbook."



I thought I might be alone with this opinion. Glad to see I am not


----------



## LitGeek

*MiaBorsa* I saw the large Flo Satchel at Macy's last weekend in the ivy and I almost went home with it! The color is GORGEOUS


----------



## MiaBorsa

LitGeek said:


> *MiaBorsa* I saw the large Flo Satchel at Macy's last weekend in the ivy and I almost went home with it! The color is GORGEOUS



Girl, I saw those yesterday...and the twisted strap florentine hobo in ivy, too.


----------



## RebeccaJ

Just my 2 cents on that Carrie.  It has one place to put anything and that is inside that kiss lock.  The interior is the size of a medium sized book.  No feet.  Dull finish, sticking to Brahmin in croco I think.  The gold tag has no leather tag behind it and clinks around like sleigh bells and the gold is glitter gold it is sooooo shiny.  I ran to return it and bought the grandma bag in it's place in ash.  I love it!  Got my bag on my left arm and my cane in the right.  Lol. I am calling it my age appropriate bag,


----------



## MiaBorsa

RebeccaJ said:


> Just my 2 cents on that Carrie.  It has one place to put anything and that is inside that kiss lock.  The interior is the size of a medium sized book.  No feet.  Dull finish, sticking to Brahmin in croco I think.  The gold tag has no leather tag behind it and clinks around like sleigh bells and the gold is glitter gold it is sooooo shiny.  I ran to return it and bought the grandma bag in it's place in ash.  I love it!  Got my bag on my left arm and my cane in the right.  Lol. I am calling it my age appropriate bag,



I'm glad you got a "pocketbook" that you love.     (And I agree about Brahmin; if I want croco, that's where I go to look.)


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm glad you got a "pocketbook" that you love.     (And I agree about Brahmin; if I want croco, that's where I go to look.)


 

Sarah, good to see you back. I was missing you! Hope all is well. 

I am saying HELLO from Ecuador to everyone! Havent got  to look at the new pics yet. Just a quick note. We arrivied at the town where will will be staying this week and within 10 min I bought a pair of cute sandals. I say, "You can take a girl out of the US but you cant take the US out of a girl!"   kc


----------



## LitGeek

Hello kc! Hope you are having a fantastic time in Ecuador


----------



## StillWG

MrsKC said:


> Sarah, good to see you back. I was missing you! Hope all is well.
> 
> I am saying HELLO from Ecuador to everyone! Havent got  to look at the new pics yet. Just a quick note. We arrivied at the town where will will be staying this week and within 10 min I bought a pair of cute sandals. I say, "You can take a girl out of the US but you cant take the US out of a girl!"   kc


 



Have a great time there, kc!


Sue


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MrsKC said:


> Sarah, good to see you back. I was missing you! Hope all is well.
> 
> I am saying HELLO from Ecuador to everyone! Havent got  to look at the new pics yet. Just a quick note. We arrivied at the town where will will be staying this week and within 10 min I bought a pair of cute sandals. I say, "You can take a girl out of the US but you cant take the US out of a girl!"   kc


 
Oh how exciting!!! Have a GREAT time in Ecuador!! Want to hear all about it when you get back.  Have fun!!!  Be safe!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> I am saying HELLO from Ecuador to everyone! Havent got  to look at the new pics yet. Just a quick note. We arrivied at the town where will will be staying this week and within 10 min I bought a pair of cute sandals. I say, "*You can take a girl out of the US but you cant take the US out of a girl!"   kc*








Cali Bag Lady said:


> Oh how exciting!!! Have a GREAT time in Ecuador!! Want to hear all about it when you get back.  Have fun!!!  Be safe!!!


 
What she said!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Sarah, good to see you back. I was missing you! Hope all is well.
> 
> I am saying HELLO from Ecuador to everyone! Havent got  to look at the new pics yet. Just a quick note. We arrivied at the town where will will be staying this week and within 10 min I bought a pair of cute sandals. I say, "You can take a girl out of the US but you cant take the US out of a girl!"   kc



Hey KC!  Hope you have a great time on your vacation.  We'll be wanting some pics when you get home!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey GFs!   A little birdie told me I was being paged.     I've been busy and haven't bought any new bags for a while... GASP!!   Hope everyone is doing well; I need to check the posts and see what you have all bought.  Thanks for thinking of me.
> 
> On another note, I noticed our own "LCWilliams" from the Q BB is posting on the Coach board (on the mod shots thread).  She's as cute as ever and I hope she will find us over here!!


Hi Sarah!  Good to "see" you again.  Hope you had a wonderful time on your trip.



MrsKC said:


> Sarah, good to see you back. I was missing you! Hope all is well.
> 
> I am saying HELLO from Ecuador to everyone! Havent got  to look at the new pics yet. Just a quick note. We arrivied at the town where will will be staying this week and within 10 min I bought a pair of cute sandals. I say, "You can take a girl out of the US but you cant take the US out of a girl!"   kc



Hi Mrs. KC!  Have a wonderful time in Ecuador!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Hi Sarah!  Good to "see" you again.  Hope you had a wonderful time on your trip.



Hey Rosie!  Thanks, we had a great time.  I'd like to say I'm glad to be home, but I'd rather be in the mountains.


----------



## elbgrl

I would love to be in the mountains!  Today we are having a monsoon courtesy of TS Karen!


----------



## HarliRexx

Good morning everyone!
I know I don't know you gals well, but I think it's easier to vent in an anonymous environment...
I'm hoping you all will keep my family in your prayers. My youngest brother was diagnosed with stage IV of a rare cancer and is starting chemo on Monday. He's only 19 and he's had to quit the football team and withdraw from his college classes to come home for treatment. I live about a 2 hours drive from my parents and since I don't work I'll be living here most of the time to be here for him and take him to treatment. 
Our main concerns at this time are:
1. That my brother tolerates the chemo well
2. That the chemo works and he won't need surgery
3. That my parents are able to take time off work to they can come to his appointments and treatments. 

Thank you!


----------



## StillWG

HarliRexx said:


> Good morning everyone!
> I know I don't know you gals well, but I think it's easier to vent in an anonymous environment...
> I'm hoping you all will keep my family in your prayers. My youngest brother was diagnosed with stage IV of a rare cancer and is starting chemo on Monday. He's only 19 and he's had to quit the football team and withdraw from his college classes to come home for treatment. I live about a 2 hours drive from my parents and since I don't work I'll be living here most of the time to be here for him and take him to treatment.
> Our main concerns at this time are:
> 1. That my brother tolerates the chemo well
> 2. That the chemo works and he won't need surgery
> 3. That my parents are able to take time off work to they can come to his appointments and treatments.
> 
> Thank you!


 

Sending my thoughts and prayers to you, your brother and your whole family.  How wonderful that you are able to be there to help out!  


Sue


----------



## gatorgirl07

HarliRexx said:


> Good morning everyone!
> I know I don't know you gals well, but I think it's easier to vent in an anonymous environment...
> I'm hoping you all will keep my family in your prayers. My youngest brother was diagnosed with stage IV of a rare cancer and is starting chemo on Monday. He's only 19 and he's had to quit the football team and withdraw from his college classes to come home for treatment. I live about a 2 hours drive from my parents and since I don't work I'll be living here most of the time to be here for him and take him to treatment.
> Our main concerns at this time are:
> 1. That my brother tolerates the chemo well
> 2. That the chemo works and he won't need surgery
> 3. That my parents are able to take time off work to they can come to his appointments and treatments.
> 
> Thank you!



You can come here to talk anytime you want.  I skim the boards occasionally during the day, but am usually here at night.  My dad went through cancer 11 years ago.  He had a brain aneurysm and kidney cancer.  We went through 2 years of any kind of chemo you can imagine.  If you need anything (motivation or just someone to talk to) I am here.   Irish princess (anne on these board) also just went through cancer with her mom..........


----------



## LitGeek

I am so sorry to hear this HarliRexx. Positive thoughts and prayers going out for your brother and your family.


----------



## HarliRexx

Thank you all. 



StillWG said:


> Sending my thoughts and prayers to you, your brother and your whole family.  *How wonderful that you are able to be there to help out!*
> 
> 
> Sue



Yes, it's a huge blessing that my schedule, or lack thereof, allows me to be there as much as needed. 

gg07 sorry to hear about your family's difficult experience with your father's cancer. Thank you for the offer of support. I'm sure once we really get into this it will become harder to deal with emotionally. It's still so fresh. I knew he had been having some (seemingly random and unrelated) health issues, but it was less than 2 weeks ago that cancer was mentioned as a possibility, and now here he is starting chemo in a few days. I think we're still in a bit of shock ATM. Thanks again.


----------



## gatorgirl07

HarliRexx said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's a huge blessing that my schedule, or lack thereof, allows me to be there as much as needed.
> 
> 
> 
> gg07 sorry to hear about your family's difficult experience with your father's cancer. Thank you for the offer of support. I'm sure once we really get into this it will become harder to deal with emotionally. It's still so fresh. I knew he had been having some (seemingly random and unrelated) health issues, but it was less than 2 weeks ago that cancer was mentioned as a possibility, and now here he is starting chemo in a few days. I think we're still in a bit of shock ATM. Thanks again.




It has been awhile, so it become easier to deal with. If you need help, let me know


----------



## lvdreamer

HarliRexx said:


> Good morning everyone!
> I know I don't know you gals well, but I think it's easier to vent in an anonymous environment...
> I'm hoping you all will keep my family in your prayers. My youngest brother was diagnosed with stage IV of a rare cancer and is starting chemo on Monday. He's only 19 and he's had to quit the football team and withdraw from his college classes to come home for treatment. I live about a 2 hours drive from my parents and since I don't work I'll be living here most of the time to be here for him and take him to treatment.
> Our main concerns at this time are:
> 1. That my brother tolerates the chemo well
> 2. That the chemo works and he won't need surgery
> 3. That my parents are able to take time off work to they can come to his appointments and treatments.
> 
> Thank you!


 
I'm so sorry to hear that your brother has cancer and will definitely keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## MiaBorsa

HarliRexx said:


> Good morning everyone!
> I know I don't know you gals well, but I think it's easier to vent in an anonymous environment...
> I'm hoping you all will keep my family in your prayers. My youngest brother was diagnosed with stage IV of a rare cancer and is starting chemo on Monday. He's only 19 and he's had to quit the football team and withdraw from his college classes to come home for treatment. I live about a 2 hours drive from my parents and since I don't work I'll be living here most of the time to be here for him and take him to treatment.
> Our main concerns at this time are:
> 1. That my brother tolerates the chemo well
> 2. That the chemo works and he won't need surgery
> 3. That my parents are able to take time off work to they can come to his appointments and treatments.
> 
> Thank you!



My best wishes to you and your brother, HR.  I hope that all goes well for your entire family.  You can vent with us anytime!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

HarliRexx said:


> Good morning everyone!
> I know I don't know you gals well, but I think it's easier to vent in an anonymous environment...
> I'm hoping you all will keep my family in your prayers. My youngest brother was diagnosed with stage IV of a rare cancer and is starting chemo on Monday. He's only 19 and he's had to quit the football team and withdraw from his college classes to come home for treatment. I live about a 2 hours drive from my parents and since I don't work I'll be living here most of the time to be here for him and take him to treatment.
> Our main concerns at this time are:
> 1. That my brother tolerates the chemo well
> 2. That the chemo works and he won't need surgery
> 3. That my parents are able to take time off work to they can come to his appointments and treatments.
> 
> Thank you!


 
OMG.... I am so sorry to hear this news about your brother.  Will keep him and your family in my thoughts and prayers.  Please keep us posted on his progress!!!


----------



## hopi

HarliRexx said:


> Good morning everyone!
> I know I don't know you gals well, but I think it's easier to vent in an anonymous environment...
> I'm hoping you all will keep my family in your prayers. My youngest brother was diagnosed with stage IV of a rare cancer and is starting chemo on Monday. He's only 19 and he's had to quit the football team and withdraw from his college classes to come home for treatment. I live about a 2 hours drive from my parents and since I don't work I'll be living here most of the time to be here for him and take him to treatment.
> Our main concerns at this time are:
> 1. That my brother tolerates the chemo well
> 2. That the chemo works and he won't need surgery
> 3. That my parents are able to take time off work to they can come to his appointments and treatments.
> 
> Thank you!



Dear HarliRexx
My heart hurts to read this stressful news. Prayers for your brother and your family.  Prayers that he heals quickly and with a quick and complete recovery. Please keep us updated.


----------



## MrsKC

Hi girls. Purchase from my trip to Ecuador.  The brand is Milano and they are made in Peru, South American. This is a beautiful soft pewter/gun metal color. Good to see everyone again and so many good pics of everyone's new bags.


----------



## MrsKC

HarliRexx said:


> Good morning everyone!
> I know I don't know you gals well, but I think it's easier to vent in an anonymous environment...
> I'm hoping you all will keep my family in your prayers. My youngest brother was diagnosed with stage IV of a rare cancer and is starting chemo on Monday. He's only 19 and he's had to quit the football team and withdraw from his college classes to come home for treatment. I live about a 2 hours drive from my parents and since I don't work I'll be living here most of the time to be here for him and take him to treatment.
> Our main concerns at this time are:
> 1. That my brother tolerates the chemo well
> 2. That the chemo works and he won't need surgery
> 3. That my parents are able to take time off work to they can come to his appointments and treatments.
> 
> Thank you!


HR, I am sorry to hear that but I will agree with you for your prayer request. kc


----------



## LitGeek

MrsKC said:


> Hi girls. Purchase from my trip to Ecuador.  The brand is Milano and they are made in Peru, South American. This is a beautiful soft pewter/gun metal color. Good to see everyone again and so many good pics of everyone's new bags.


Tres Chic  I am sure you will enjoy this beautiful new bag and even more with the memories associated with it!


----------



## elbgrl

HarliRexx said:


> Good morning everyone!
> I know I don't know you gals well, but I think it's easier to vent in an anonymous environment...
> I'm hoping you all will keep my family in your prayers. My youngest brother was diagnosed with stage IV of a rare cancer and is starting chemo on Monday. He's only 19 and he's had to quit the football team and withdraw from his college classes to come home for treatment. I live about a 2 hours drive from my parents and since I don't work I'll be living here most of the time to be here for him and take him to treatment.
> Our main concerns at this time are:
> 1. That my brother tolerates the chemo well
> 2. That the chemo works and he won't need surgery
> 3. That my parents are able to take time off work to they can come to his appointments and treatments.
> 
> Thank you!



Prayers for you, your brother and your family.



MrsKC said:


> Hi girls. Purchase from my trip to Ecuador.  The brand is Milano and they are made in Peru, South American. This is a beautiful soft pewter/gun metal color. Good to see everyone again and so many good pics of everyone's new bags.



Hi, Mrs. KC, that is a beautiful bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Hi girls. Purchase from my trip to Ecuador.  The brand is Milano and they are made in Peru, South American. This is a beautiful soft pewter/gun metal color. Good to see everyone again and so many good pics of everyone's new bags.



Welcome back!   Very pretty bag!!   It's nice to bring home a great souvenir.   You got back just in time for the "Next TSV Hype!"


----------



## MrsKC

LitGeek said:


> Tres Chic  I am sure you will enjoy this beautiful new bag and even more with the memories associated with it!


 
Thanks LG--yes, lots of wonderful memories from my  trip .



elbgrl said:


> Prayers for you, your brother and your family.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Mrs. KC, that is a beautiful bag!


 
Thank you ma'am!!  



MiaBorsa said:


> Welcome back! Very pretty bag!! It's nice to bring home a great souvenir. You got back just in time for the "Next TSV Hype!"


 
Thank you! I have enjoyed reading the TSV thread. It is a very pretty bag. Dooney has so many wonderful bags this fall........I am not sure which one will be my next one. But we all know there will be a next one!  .


----------



## StillWG

MrsKC said:


> Hi girls. Purchase from my trip to Ecuador.  The brand is Milano and they are made in Peru, South American. This is a beautiful soft pewter/gun metal color. Good to see everyone again and so many good pics of everyone's new bags.


 
What a great souvenir from your trip, kc!  

It sounds like you had some wonderful experiences in Ecuador!  Thank goodness you made it safely home!  Did the pilot of your plane ever tell you why you suddenly lost altitude?  


Sue


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MrsKC said:


> Hi girls. Purchase from my trip to Ecuador.  The brand is Milano and they are made in Peru, South American. This is a beautiful soft pewter/gun metal color. Good to see everyone again and so many good pics of everyone's new bags.


 
Hey KC.. welcome back!!   Did you have a good time on your trip?  

Love the purse!!! How nice to find something like to bring back as a souvenir!!!


----------



## hopi

MrsKC said:


> Hi girls. Purchase from my trip to Ecuador.  The brand is Milano and they are made in Peru, South American. This is a beautiful soft pewter/gun metal color. Good to see everyone again and so many good pics of everyone's new bags.



Welcome home MrsKC,
 Now that is a perfect souvenir !!! Very pretty. When you settle in give us some details, it's great to have you back.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

HarliRexx said:


> Good morning everyone!
> I know I don't know you gals well, but I think it's easier to vent in an anonymous environment...
> I'm hoping you all will keep my family in your prayers. My youngest brother was diagnosed with stage IV of a rare cancer and is starting chemo on Monday. He's only 19 and he's had to quit the football team and withdraw from his college classes to come home for treatment. I live about a 2 hours drive from my parents and since I don't work I'll be living here most of the time to be here for him and take him to treatment.
> Our main concerns at this time are:
> 1. That my brother tolerates the chemo well
> 2. That the chemo works and he won't need surgery
> 3. That my parents are able to take time off work to they can come to his appointments and treatments.
> 
> Thank you!




I'm so sorry to hear about your brother.  I'll be praying for all of you, that must be so scary.


----------



## MiaBorsa

HarliRexx--I hope your brother is doing much better.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Hi Ladies.  I have really had one h*ll of a day today.  I went to work this morning and was in the middle of teaching a lesson on algorithms, and my friend in the next classroom came bursting through the door and said the school where my son is, is IN LOCKDOWN!!!  I was so scared i ran to the office to call the school and of course NO ONE answered.  I frantically start texting my son praying that he answers.  Then I start getting facebook posts from the news agency that there is a student with a gun.  I tell the principle I am leaving and she just puts her arms around me so I can't go.  they won't let anyone near the school.  there are troopers, city and county police, the news agency and emergency vehicles.  They search the school and luckily only find ammunition.  they had brought it to show another student.  They wouldn't let anyone near the school.  I finally heard from my son that he was fine, and about 1.5 hours later, they them out of the school.  I have never, and never want to again, have another day like today!  :censor:


----------



## MrsKC

gatorgirl07 said:


> Hi Ladies.  I have really had one h*ll of a day today.  I went to work this morning and was in the middle of teaching a lesson on algorithms, and my friend in the next classroom came bursting through the door and said the school where my son is, is IN LOCKDOWN!!!  I was so scared i ran to the office to call the school and of course NO ONE answered.  I frantically start texting my son praying that he answers.  Then I start getting facebook posts from the news agency that there is a student with a gun.  I tell the principle I am leaving and she just puts her arms around me so I can't go.  they won't let anyone near the school.  there are troopers, city and county police, the news agency and emergency vehicles.  They search the school and luckily only find ammunition.  they had brought it to show another student.  They wouldn't let anyone near the school.  I finally heard from my son that he was fine, and about 1.5 hours later, they them out of the school.  I have never, and never want to again, have another day like today!  :censor:



GG, oh there are no words are there? praise God your son is fine. We live in such a crazy world.  I am glad you let us know. I am sure you are giving your son extra hugs tonight.


----------



## StillWG

gatorgirl07 said:


> Hi Ladies.  I have really had one h*ll of a day today.  I went to work this morning and was in the middle of teaching a lesson on algorithms, and my friend in the next classroom came bursting through the door and said the school where my son is, is IN LOCKDOWN!!!  I was so scared i ran to the office to call the school and of course NO ONE answered.  I frantically start texting my son praying that he answers.  Then I start getting facebook posts from the news agency that there is a student with a gun.  I tell the principle I am leaving and she just puts her arms around me so I can't go.  they won't let anyone near the school.  there are troopers, city and county police, the news agency and emergency vehicles.  They search the school and luckily only find ammunition.  they had brought it to show another student.  They wouldn't let anyone near the school.  I finally heard from my son that he was fine, and about 1.5 hours later, they them out of the school.  I have never, and never want to again, have another day like today!  :censor:


 
OMG, gg07.....what a horrible experience for you, your son and everyone else connected with the events!  Sending hugs your way.  Thank goodness things ended the way they did!  

The craziness that happens in life is unbelievable.  Is it almost time for your Christmas break so that you can re-group & relax a little?


Sue


----------



## gatorgirl07

MrsKC said:


> GG, oh there are no words are there? praise God your son is fine. We live in such a crazy world.  I am glad you let us know. I am sure you are giving your son extra hugs tonight.



KC, Thank you so much for your words.  i really had nowhere else i could explain how I felt right then.......I just.........................


----------



## gatorgirl07

StillWG said:


> OMG, gg07.....what a horrible experience for you, your son and everyone else connected with the events!  Sending hugs your way.  Thank goodness things ended the way they did!
> 
> The craziness that happens in life is unbelievable.  Is it almost time for your Christmas break so that you can re-group & relax a little?
> 
> 
> Sue



Yes Thurs is our last day.  I really didn't know where else I could come and vent to people who i feel really care........I'm just....................:cry:


----------



## StillWG

gatorgirl07 said:


> Yes Thurs is our last day.  I really didn't know where else I could come and vent to people who i feel really care........I'm just....................:cry:


 
I'm so glad that you felt you could come here and talk about it!  I'm distaught just reading about it......it's impossible to imagine how awful it was to live though.  Do you think your son will be able to bounce back from it okay?  I can't remember how old he is.  

Thank goodness you have some time off coming soon....and the distraction of the holidays to give some separation from the events.


Sue


----------



## gatorgirl07

StillWG said:


> I'm so glad that you felt you could come here and talk about it!  I'm distaught just reading about it......it's impossible to imagine how awful it was to live though.  Do you think your son will be able to bounce back from it okay?  I can't remember how old he is.
> 
> Thank goodness you have some time off coming soon....and the distraction of the holidays to give some separation from the events.
> 
> 
> Sue



He is a pretty happy kid, so i think he will be ok.  We talked about it for about an hour tonight when I picked him up.  He wanted to know all kinds of things.  I always feel better after i have come to the forum and chatted with you ladies.  i appreciate it more than you know


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> He is a pretty happy kid, so i think he will be ok.  We talked about it for about an hour tonight when I picked him up.  He wanted to know all kinds of things.  I always feel better after i have come to the forum and chatted with you ladies.  i appreciate it more than you know





GG, your son is blessed to be able to talk to you about these things.  And it sounds like both of you are going to bounce back from this, and not let it change how you enjoy life. I'm thankful no one was hurt.  I pray for the children, parents and faculty, and for the child who brought the ammunition.  I hope s/he is counseled in the seriousness of their actions and this incident saves them from creating an even more serious incident in the future.


----------



## gatorgirl07

RuedeNesle said:


> GG, your son is blessed to be able to talk to you about these things.  And it sounds like both of you are going to bounce back from this, and not let it change how you enjoy life. I'm thankful no one was hurt.  I pray for the children, parents and faculty, and for the child who brought the ammunition.  I hope s/he is counseled in the seriousness of their actions and this incident saves them from creating an even more serious incident in the future.




Thank you for your kind words. We will be ok. It's was just a very traumatic thing to have happen in our small town. You never expect it. I realize that no one expects it, but right before holiday break no one is thinking, "Hmmmm, I wonder if someone will do something stupid at school today?"  the child is in the juvenile center being evaluated right now. It upsets me that even though I live in a small town, where hunting is very prevalent, the parents are like, "OMG!  It's only AMMO!"  We are lucky. Usually, it's not JUST AMMO!  I appreciate so much your words of encouragement for my son and I. <HUGS>


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> Thank you for your kind words. We will be ok. It's was just a very traumatic thing to have happen in our small town. You never expect it. I realize that no one expects it, but right before holiday break no one is thinking, "Hmmmm, I wonder if someone will do something stupid at school today?"  the child is in the juvenile center being evaluated right now. It upsets me that even though I live in a small town, where hunting is very prevalent, *the parents are like, "OMG!  It's only AMMO!"  We are lucky. Usually, it's not JUST AMMO!*  I appreciate so much your words of encouragement for my son and I. <HUGS>





"Where there's smoke, there's fire".  There's nothing worse than wishing you'd handle a situation differently, or taken it more seriously.


You're welcome GG!


----------



## StillWG

gatorgirl07 said:


> *He is a pretty happy kid, so i think he will be ok*.  We talked about it for about an hour tonight when I picked him up.  He wanted to know all kinds of things.  I always feel better after i have come to the forum and chatted with you ladies.  i appreciate it more than you know


 

I'm so glad to hear this!  It would seem that he has a pretty happy mom to lead him in that direction, too!  I hope the "day after" gives you and everyone affected by the incident a chance to be thankful that it was handled appropriately and was no more (as bad as it was) than it was.  

We'll all be here if the days ahead leave you feeling like you need to vent a bit more..... 


Sue


----------



## gatorgirl07

StillWG said:


> I'm so glad to hear this!  It would seem that he has a pretty happy mom to lead him in that direction, too!  I hope the "day after" gives you and everyone affected by the incident a chance to be thankful that it was handled appropriately and was no more (as bad as it was) than it was.
> 
> We'll all be here if the days ahead leave you feeling like you need to vent a bit more.....
> 
> 
> Sue




Thank you &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## MrsKC

gatorgirl07 said:


> KC, Thank you so much for your words.  i really had nowhere else i could explain how I felt right then.......I just.........................


 

GG hope you and your son have had a good day to day and that he is doing fine. Thought about you today but I was not able to get on the forum until now. kc


----------



## gatorgirl07

MrsKC said:


> GG hope you and your son have had a good day to day and that he is doing fine. Thought about you today but I was not able to get on the forum until now. kc




It was ok. He looked around Every corner and expected the cops to come bursting into his classroom, but luckily it was uneventful. I am in-between teacher conferences right now since I was unable to do them yesterday


----------



## MrsKC

gatorgirl07 said:


> It was ok. He looked around Every corner and expected the cops to come bursting into his classroom, but luckily it was uneventful. I am in-between teacher conferences right now since I was unable to do them yesterday


 

Maybe the school system will offer some counseling to the kids.......kc


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> GG hope you and your son have had a good day to day and that he is doing fine. Thought about you today but I was not able to get on the forum until now. kc



Ditto!  Glad that all ended well, GG.


----------



## StillWG

gatorgirl07 said:


> It was ok. *He looked around Every corner and expected the cops to come bursting into his classroom, but luckily it was uneventful.* I am in-between teacher conferences right now since I was unable to do them yesterday


 
I'm so glad that it all went okay.  However, the things that your son (and so many other children) have learned to live with were unthinkable when I was in school so many years ago.  I feel so sad that that they have had to face them at such young ages.  I can't even imagine living through something like that as an adult.  Luckily we do move forward just as you both are doing! 


Sue


----------



## southerncharm

How sad, when I hear incidents like this, it really concerns me to where sometimes I can't even sleep. Our children live in such a different world than we lived.  They should feel as safe at school as they do in their own home and this is not possible today. I just spoke with a roofing contractor and he and his wife now have their children in Pennsylvania's online public schooling which is getting more and more popular here. I use to think these kids would miss the important social interaction with other students but parents now have to consider such alternatives for their children's safety. I am so grateful this event turned out to be OK and no one was physically hurt. There is still the mental harm that students can suffer from having to even be prepared for such terrible events. I cannot even imagine the terror you must have lived through until you spoke with your son. I always pray to keep our children from harms way.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I guess we will have to move our PLAYOFFS discussion here to the O/T thread.   GO NINERS!!!!   

SIUMom--could you repost those pics of your red cheering section??      Thanks!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> I guess we will have to move our PLAYOFFS discussion here to the O/T thread.   GO NINERS!!!!
> 
> SIUMom--could you repost those pics of your red cheering section??      Thanks!!





Yeah, I always wondered how thin the line was.  Anyway....


My Dooney and Friends are ready to cheer for the Niners today!  This is today's cheerleading squad.  The DB's in the1975 Sig shopper are yellow, but we're going to call them gold for today.   If (when!) the Niners win today I'll hold auditions for my other red bags next week.  :lolots:

 The 01/12/2014 Niners' Cheerleading Squad:  1st pic - Front to back. Siggy, Colette, and Pat.  2nd pic - Starting on the left front going clockwise - Flo, Elisa, Lancel, and Furla. 

 GO NINERS!


----------



## MiaBorsa

That's the spirit!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












 (AND WOW, what gorgeous RED bags!!!)


----------



## MaryBel

Have to go and look for a red bag to join the cheers! Go Niners!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> That's the spirit!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (AND WOW, what gorgeous RED bags!!!)








Thanks!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Have to go and look for a red bag to join the cheers! Go Niners!




Hey MB!


In case you didn't read my reply to you in the other thread, I replied to your comment about Sue and me cheering for the Saints over the Seahawks:  



"I forgot you are in Seattle now MB!  Congrats to your "current" team!  It you brought good luck to the Seahawks by moving there,_ PLEASE_ move to Chicago next!


 I have to be honest, my  belongs to San Francisco.  If (when!) they win today, I'll be cheering hard for them next week! But I'll be happy for you if the Seahawks continue on, and if they win the Super Bowl! (_Then _you'll move to Chicago before the next football season, right?) "


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> Yeah, I always wondered how thin the line was.  Anyway....
> 
> 
> My Dooney and Friends are ready to cheer for the Niners today!  This is today's cheerleading squad.  The DB's in the1975 Sig shopper are yellow, but we're going to call them gold for today.   If (when!) the Niners win today I'll hold auditions for my other red bags next week.  :lolots:
> 
> The 01/12/2014 Niners' Cheerleading Squad:  1st pic - Front to back. Siggy, Colette, and Pat.  2nd pic - Starting on the left front going clockwise - Flo, Elisa, Lancel, and Furla.
> 
> GO NINERS!


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


>








Thanks Hopi!


NINERS WIN!!!!!!!!!!!  I'll hold auditions for the 01/19/2014 "Red Bag Cheerleading Squad" next weekend!


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks Hopi!
> 
> 
> NINERS WIN!!!!!!!!!!! * I'll hold auditions* for the 01/19/2014 "Red Bag Cheerleading Squad" next weekend!



WHERE? WHERE? WHERE?


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> WHERE? WHERE? WHERE?





Congrats!  All three of your bags made it on the squad! Our first squad meeting will be here next Sunday morning! 


Your red bags are beautiful Hopi!


----------



## hopi

RuedeNesle said:


> Congrats! * All three of your bags made it on the squad! Our first squad meeting will be here next Sunday morning!
> *
> 
> Your red bags are beautiful Hopi!



We will practice all week and won't let you down!
:rockettes::rockettes::rockettes:


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> We will practice all week and won't let you down!
> :rockettes::rockettes::rockettes:





:lolots:  Thanks Hopi!:kiss:


----------



## LitGeek

RuedeNesle said:


> Yeah, I always wondered how thin the line was.  Anyway....
> 
> 
> My Dooney and Friends are ready to cheer for the Niners today!  This is today's cheerleading squad.  The DB's in the1975 Sig shopper are yellow, but we're going to call them gold for today.   If (when!) the Niners win today I'll hold auditions for my other red bags next week.  :lolots:
> 
> The 01/12/2014 Niners' Cheerleading Squad:  1st pic - Front to back. Siggy, Colette, and Pat.  2nd pic - Starting on the left front going clockwise - Flo, Elisa, Lancel, and Furla.
> 
> GO NINERS!


Wow! Just look at all of those lovely red bags!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

LitGeek said:


> Wow! Just look at all of those lovely red bags!!!




Thanks LG!


----------



## LitGeek

hopi said:


> WHERE? WHERE? WHERE?


Hopi you also have some lovely red bags!


----------



## StillWG

Why did our thread get moved?  I'll be sure to put a Dooney in the opening post next week!  

Love the cheering candidates for next week's 49'ers game!!  


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> Why did our thread get moved?  I'll be sure to put a Dooney in the opening post next week!
> 
> Love the cheering candidates for next week's 49'ers game!!
> 
> 
> Sue



I guess because it had "Playoffs" in the title...who knows?


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> We will practice all week and won't let you down!
> :rockettes::rockettes::rockettes:








You know....I'm really sorry about this Hopi, but I've been staring at the red Coach bag in the middle pic and I'm not sure if she really is ready for our squad.  Maybe you send her to me so she can "audition" IRL.:lolots:


I really LOVE that one!  I passed on her on a trip to the outlet because I was looking for "something" else.  I ended up with an orange MK Fulton bag.  I love my Fulton (Where is that bag, by the way? LOL!), but I think I should have taken this one home too. 


OK, she doesn't have to audition IRL, she made the squad too!


Have a great day!


----------



## MrsKC

Hi ladies!  Sarah, here is Pepper in his boots. He made it about 10 steps outside and that was it! The polar vortex is supposed to return this week so maybe he will  change his mind.


----------



## StillWG

Pepper looks darling in his coat and boots!   

I looked at boots for Weston yesterday (we haven't tried any recently) but left them in the store.  I'll be waiting to hear how Pepper adjusts to wearing boots outside.  I have a feeling we won't be trying them any time soon!  A pained look is what I get when I even put Weston in a sweater.  He's a "tough" guy, I guess.  


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Hi ladies!  Sarah, here is Pepper in his boots. He made it about 10 steps outside and that was it! The polar vortex is supposed to return this week so maybe he will  change his mind.



OMG, how cute is he!!!      I'm sure it will take a little time for him to get used to them, but when that cold blast returns he may decide he likes them after all!!   Thanks for the pic, KC...he's precious.


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> Pepper looks darling in his coat and boots!
> 
> I looked at boots for Weston yesterday (we haven't tried any recently) but left them in the store.  I'll be waiting to hear how Pepper adjusts to wearing boots outside.  I have a feeling we won't be trying them any time soon!  A pained look is what I get when I even put Weston in a sweater.  He's a "tough" guy, I guess.
> 
> Sue



HAHA.  I can only imagine Harry if I tried to put a sweater and boots on him...I would have to have him sedated.     He would shred the sweater and gnaw the boots off!   Of course, he's six now and has always lived in Houston, so he hasn't had to wear cold-weather gear.    Our regular vet of 20 years retired and now we have to get used to a new vet.  For the first time in his life, Harry was MUZZLED at the vet's office this week.  He started "low-throat" growling and the new vet put a muzzle on him.   

I like your new avatar of Weston, Sue.  Such a cutie!


----------



## MrsKC

StillWG said:


> Pepper looks darling in his coat and boots!
> 
> I looked at boots for Weston yesterday (we haven't tried any recently) but left them in the store. I'll be waiting to hear how Pepper adjusts to wearing boots outside. I have a feeling we won't be trying them any time soon! A pained look is what I get when I even put Weston in a sweater. He's a "tough" guy, I guess.
> 
> 
> Sue


 


MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, how cute is he!!!  I'm sure it will take a little time for him to get used to them, but when that cold blast returns he may decide he likes them after all!! Thanks for the pic, KC...he's precious.


 
Thank you ladies, yes he is darling--but all of our fur babies are . I am thinking the same thing--the polar vortex is supposed to return and he may be happy about the boots then...........we'll see .


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Hi ladies!  Sarah, here is Pepper in his boots. He made it about 10 steps outside and that was it! The polar vortex is supposed to return this week so maybe he will  change his mind.





Pepper is so cute in his boots!  Wait. What?  The polar vortex is returning? ?:censor:  I guess I better get my thermals ready!


----------



## Twoboyz

Pepper is adorable!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MrsKC said:


> Hi ladies!  Sarah, here is Pepper in his boots. He made it about 10 steps outside and that was it! The polar vortex is supposed to return this week so maybe he will  change his mind.


 
Awwww.... Pepper is ADORABLE, KC!!! as are his sweater and boots.   So cute!!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

StillWG said:


> Pepper looks darling in his coat and boots!
> 
> I looked at boots for Weston yesterday (we haven't tried any recently) but left them in the store.  I'll be waiting to hear how Pepper adjusts to wearing boots outside.  I have a feeling we won't be trying them any time soon!  A pained look is what I get when I even put Weston in a sweater.  He's a "tough" guy, I guess.
> 
> 
> Sue


 
Sue.. I LOVE Westons latest photo!! what a handsome hunk that boy is!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Wait. What?  The polar vortex is returning? ?:censor:  I guess I better get my thermals ready!


----------



## StillWG

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Sue.. I LOVE Westons latest photo!! what a handsome hunk that boy is!!!


 
Thanks, Joy!  

That's his "football" star scarf!  He's ready to watch the 9'ers tomorrow!

How are your pups doing?


Sue


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> HAHA.  I can only imagine Harry if I tried to put a sweater and boots on him...I would have to have him sedated.     He would shred the sweater and gnaw the boots off!   Of course, he's six now and has always lived in Houston, so he hasn't had to wear cold-weather gear.    Our regular vet of 20 years retired and now we have to get used to a new vet.  For the first time in his life, Harry was MUZZLED at the vet's office this week. * He started "low-throat" growling and the new vet put a muzzle on him.  *
> 
> I like your new avatar of Weston, Sue.  Such a cutie!


 

Watch out world!  Harry is here!   


Sue


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> HAHA. I can only imagine Harry if I tried to put a sweater and boots on him...I would have to have him sedated.  He would shred the sweater and gnaw the boots off! Of course, he's six now and has always lived in Houston, so he hasn't had to wear cold-weather gear. Our regular vet of 20 years retired and now we have to get used to a new vet. For the *first time in his life, Harry was MUZZLED at the vet's office this week*. He started "low-throat" growling and the new vet put a muzzle on him.
> 
> I like your new avatar of Weston, Sue. Such a cutie!


 
I completely understand. Little seven pound Pepper has to get his "nice doggie pill" prior to going to the groomer. They are so good to him there......they sing to him when he is getting his bath. Pepper doesnt care, he bites her anyway. So, doggie xanax 30 min prior to appt .


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Pepper is so cute in his boots! Wait. What? The polar vortex is returning? ?:censor: I guess I better get my thermals ready!


 


Twoboyz said:


> Pepper is adorable!


 


Cali Bag Lady said:


> Awwww.... Pepper is ADORABLE, KC!!! as are his sweater and boots. So cute!!


 
Thank you ladies, and from what I am hearing if you are in the midwest, YES you will need the thermals..........I know, I am SO over this!


----------



## MrsKC

StillWG said:


> Thanks, Joy!
> 
> That's his "football" star scarf!  He's ready to watch the 9'ers tomorrow!
> 
> How are your pups doing?
> 
> 
> Sue


Sue, I couldnt agree more! Weston is so adorable--he poses prefectly for his photo ops! I think he should be on comercials!  kc


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I completely understand. Little seven pound Pepper has to get his "nice doggie pill" prior to going to the groomer. They are so good to him there......they sing to him when he is getting his bath. Pepper doesnt care, he bites her anyway. So, doggie xanax 30 min prior to appt .



How funny!   Harry is quite a handful.  After his surgeries a couple of years ago, we began grooming him at home.  I was afraid someone might hurt him and he had been through enough already.  We bought a grooming table and all the supplies, and finally can do a pretty good job.  I still take him to the vet to get his nails clipped, etc.  He has black toenails and I can't see the "quick", so I'm afraid to do it.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> How funny! Harry is quite a handful. After his surgeries a couple of years ago, we began grooming him at home. I was afraid someone might hurt him and he had been through enough already. We bought a grooming table and all the supplies, and finally can do a pretty good job. I still take him to the vet to get his nails clipped, etc. He has black toenails and I can't see the "quick", so I'm afraid to do it.


 
That is great that you can do the grooming at home. Harry is probably content and thrilled with less trips to the vet. Anything for our furbabies .


----------



## StillWG

MrsKC said:


> I completely understand. Little seven pound Pepper has to get his "nice doggie pill" prior to going to the groomer. They are so good to him there......they sing to him when he is getting his bath. Pepper doesnt care, he bites her anyway. So, doggie xanax 30 min prior to appt .


 

Weston loves going to grooming!  He literally streaks into the office and into the arms of his groomer.    It's so cute!  


Sue


----------



## StillWG

MrsKC said:


> Sue, I couldnt agree more! Weston is so adorable--he poses prefectly for his photo ops! I think he should be on comercials!  kc


 
I confess there are treats involved in these pictures!  

Weston could easily wear a "I'll work for food" sign!


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> I confess there are treats involved in these pictures!
> 
> Weston could easily wear a "I'll work for food" sign!
> 
> Sue


----------



## RuedeNesle

StillWG said:


> I confess there are treats involved in these pictures!
> 
> * Weston could easily wear a "I'll work for food" sign!
> 
> *
> Sue





:lolots:


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

StillWG said:


> Weston loves going to grooming!  He literally streaks into the office and into the arms of his groomer.    It's so cute!
> 
> 
> Sue


 
My Mackie LOVED his groomer!!!  He would get so excited and when I turned onto the street where she has her shop he would whine and cry to get in to see her.  Mackie didn't like anyone.. even me.  It took me 3 weeks before I could call her and tell her about Mackie.  I call her the "Dog Whisperer".  Its such a relief to find a groomer that they are happy with.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

StillWG said:


> I confess there are treats involved in these pictures!
> 
> Weston could easily wear a "I'll work for food" sign!
> 
> 
> Sue


 
Hahahaha.. that is the great thing about terriers... their food motivation. LOL  and when they don't want to eat their food.. its a clear signal that you need to be at the ER Vet ASAP!!!!  hahahahaa


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

StillWG said:


> Thanks, Joy!
> 
> That's his "football" star scarf!  He's ready to watch the 9'ers tomorrow!
> 
> How are your pups doing?
> 
> 
> Sue


 
And we appreciate the Niner love.  I am so nervous about the game today.  The last time the Niners played in Seattle they got their butts handed back to them on spikes. It was UGGGGLEEEEEE!!!!  I hope they are out for revenge today.  


My puppers are doing good.  Its been 72 degrees here during the day so they spend a lot of the morning and early afternoon "sunbathing"  LOL


----------



## MiaBorsa

For you *Brahmin Copa Cabana* fans...  I just called to get the low-down on the 2014 Copa.  The Copa Cabana pattern will be offered in these styles:  Norah, All-Day Tote, Anytime Mini, Weekender, Medium Arno, Mini Arno, Vivian dome and the checkbook wallet.    

Currently the Norah (pictured below from the spring catalog cover) is available for phone order NOW, though it does not show up on the website as available yet.   The styles will be introduced from now through March, so if there is a certain silhouette that you want, just keep an eye on the Brahmin website and Dillard's.


----------



## elbgrl

Oh thanks Sarah!  I will probably want the medium Arno, although I already have it in the copper.  I love the medium Arno and several in this style.  Will have to look up the others.  Definitely getting this one!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Oh thanks Sarah!  I will probably want the medium Arno, although I already have it in the copper.  I love the medium Arno and several in this style.  Will have to look up the others.  Definitely getting this one!



You're welcome, Rosie!  I like the size of the medium Arno, too but the jury is still out on this year's color.  I need to see it in person to know how vivid the pattern looks.  I believe our copper bags are the medium Alden, which was the predecessor of the Arno.  

Oh, and I forgot to ask about pricing.  I notice that the Norah is $325 in the croco, which means it will probably be about $50 more in the Copa pattern.


----------



## elbgrl

Oh okay, mine is the med. Alden, then.  I guess I'll have to look up all the styles, cause I really don't need another so similar.  Also, the pattern may be a little "washed out".  I'll have to see some more pictures.  That chrome they did last year was not to my liking at all!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Oh okay, mine is the med. Alden, then.  I guess I'll have to look up all the styles, cause I really don't need another so similar.  Also, the pattern may be a little "washed out".  I'll have to see some more pictures.  That chrome they did last year was not to my liking at all!



I have passed on the last two before this year.  I really like that pattern to "pop".  And I agree, I like having different styles in the different colors.   I guess I would buy the Norah just to have a different silhouette, but still not sure.


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> For you *Brahmin Copa Cabana* fans...  I just called to get the low-down on the 2014 Copa.  The Copa Cabana pattern will be offered in these styles:  Norah, All-Day Tote, Anytime Mini, Weekender, Medium Arno, Mini Arno, Vivian dome and the checkbook wallet.
> 
> Currently the Norah (pictured below from the spring catalog cover) is available for phone order NOW, though it does not show up on the website as available yet.   The styles will be introduced from now through March, so if there is a certain silhouette that you want, just keep an eye on the Brahmin website and Dillard's.



Thank you so much for posting this! I really like the Nora and the All-Day Tote


----------



## MiaBorsa

LitGeek said:


> Thank you so much for posting this! I really like the Nora and the All-Day Tote



LG, the All-Day tote is HUGE.  It's almost a weekender, IMO.  I love the shape of it, though.


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> LG, the All-Day tote is HUGE.  It's almost a weekender, IMO.  I love the shape of it, though.


Yikes, I just saw it on the model in their spring catalog, it is a big one. Norah for sure then!


----------



## MiaBorsa

LitGeek said:


> Yikes, I just saw it on the model in their spring catalog, it is a big one. Norah for sure then!



You will probably like the medium Arno, which is a great medium-size tote.


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> You will probably like the medium Arno, which is a great medium-size tote.


Cute style! I would love either!


----------



## MaryBel

Most of the new Brahmin bags are gorgeous! I'm loving the white one with the blue designs. I like the copa too but it might be too close in color to my white/tan one.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Most of the new Brahmin bags are gorgeous! I'm loving the white one with the blue designs. I like the copa too but it might be too close in color to my white/tan one.



I agree.  Lots of gorgeous new stuff.


----------



## Twoboyz

I need my first Brahmin. I love the Croco in the cocoa color. I actually like a lot of the colors. What else is new?


----------



## LitGeek

Twoboyz said:


> I need my first Brahmin. I love the Croco in the cocoa color. I actually like a lot of the colors. What else is new?


They have a spring catalog on their homepage...lots of beautiful bags for spring!


----------



## Twoboyz

LitGeek said:


> They have a spring catalog on their homepage...lots of beautiful bags for spring!




Thanks LG. I need to take a good look at it. I also need to stop buying Dooney to make some room for Brahmin


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I need my first Brahmin. I love the Croco in the cocoa color. I actually like a lot of the colors. What else is new?



You absolutely do need a Brahmin; they are great quality and IMO the best croco embossing.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> You absolutely do need a Brahmin; they are great quality and IMO the best croco embossing.




I agree Sarah. I fell in love with that Croco. I did notice that Madie Claire is a pretty good imitation (not sure who inspired who) but the quality is not in the same ballpark. Madie Claire uses approximately 10% man made materials and non lining.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MaryBel said:


> Most of the new Brahmin bags are gorgeous! I'm loving the white one with the blue designs. I like the copa too but it might be too close in color to my white/tan one.


 
Hey there MaryBel I am in lust with that white and blue design.  LOVE it.  I know I won't find those at any of the stores here so I am probably going to have to order one from Brahmin.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

MiaBorsa said:


> You absolutely do need a Brahmin; they are great quality and IMO the best croco embossing.


 
I agree... their croco is the best.. the other thing, the bags are not heavy.  I love Brahmin


----------



## MaryBel

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Hey there MaryBel I am in lust with that white and blue design.  LOVE it.  I know I won't find those at any of the stores here so I am probably going to have to order one from Brahmin.





Hey Joy! How are you GF! 
I'm still sad about the game. I should be happy for the local team but I have never cared for them! 


Oh yes, those white and blue are TDF! Too bad the local stores don't have much Brahmin here. I was at Nordis this past Saturday and they had all 3! Then one Macy's here doesn't carry them and the other one has a very small display. Not good!


----------



## Twoboyz

Twoboyz said:


> I agree Sarah. I fell in love with that Croco. I did notice that Madie Claire is a pretty good imitation (not sure who inspired who) but the quality is not in the same ballpark. Madie Claire uses approximately 10% man made materials and non lining.




Sorry everyone. I meant to say nylon lining. Darn autocorrect.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I agree Sarah. I fell in love with that Croco. I did notice that Madie Claire is a pretty good imitation (not sure who inspired who) but the quality is not in the same ballpark. Madie Claire uses approximately 10% man made materials and non lining.



I haven't seen a Madi Claire IRL...in fact, I had to google to see what they are.  From the pics, I'd have to say those are nowhere close to a Brahmin bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I haven't seen a Madi Claire IRL...in fact, I had to google to see what they are.  From the pics, I'd have to say those are nowhere close to a Brahmin bag.




I've owned a couple but it was before I discovered the quality of Dooney and haven't turned back since. Some of them do pretty well in terms of look in the Croco embossing but the leather is stiffer and they just don't have that quality feel due to the vinyl materials and nylon lining.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I haven't seen a Madi Claire IRL...in fact, I had to google to see what they are.  From the pics, I'd have to say those are nowhere close to a Brahmin bag.



I have not seen them IRL either but I agree with you Sarah! I did the same and from the pics, they don't look even close.


Brahmins are just something else...like this one...I forgot how pretty she is...might have to change into this one soon!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I have not seen them IRL either but I agree with you Sarah! I did the same and from the pics, they don't look even close.
> 
> 
> Brahmins are just something else...like this one...I forgot how pretty she is...might have to change into this one soon!




That's one gorgeous bag MaryBel


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I have not seen them IRL either but I agree with you Sarah! I did the same and from the pics, they don't look even close.
> 
> 
> Brahmins are just something else...like this one...I forgot how pretty she is...might have to change into this one soon!




This is what I meant by they are trying to imitate Brahmin's Croco embossing.  It looks very similar to their pattern, though the quality is not nearly in the same ballpark.


----------



## MaryBel

Lately I've seen different brands that have started imitating Brahmin style. One was so obvious. I don't remember what brand they were but they even had the Brahmin style roses!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> That's one gorgeous bag MaryBel




Thank you!


----------



## Twoboyz

Just wondering if any of you own any of the Brahmin in the Azure color?  I think its gorgeous, but wonder what it looks like IRL.  I think my favorite colors are the Azure and Cocoa.  Practical me says Cocoa, but my heart loves Azure


----------



## LitGeek

Marybel your Brahmin is GORGEOUS 

All this talk of Brahmin made me break out my Brahmin Marion Ostrich "lady" handbag from the Fall 2012 catalog. I took her to lunch and an art museum this afternoon.


----------



## Twoboyz

Sounds like fun LG!  She's a beauty. All this Brahmin talk is clouding my Dooney wish list.  Stay focused....stay focused....


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I have not seen them IRL either but I agree with you Sarah! I did the same and from the pics, they don't look even close.
> 
> 
> Brahmins are just something else...like this one...I forgot how pretty she is...might have to change into this one soon!





LitGeek said:


> Marybel your Brahmin is GORGEOUS
> 
> All this talk of Brahmin made me break out my Brahmin Marion Ostrich "lady" handbag from the Fall 2012 catalog. I took her to lunch and an art museum this afternoon.



   SWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!   Those Brahmins are GORGEOUS, MB and LG!!!


----------



## MaryBel

LitGeek said:


> Marybel your Brahmin is GORGEOUS
> 
> All this talk of Brahmin made me break out my Brahmin Marion Ostrich "lady" handbag from the Fall 2012 catalog. I took her to lunch and an art museum this afternoon.




Thank you!
Love yours too! And your chair!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> SWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!   Those Brahmins are GORGEOUS, MB and LG!!!




Thank you Sarah!


----------



## LitGeek

MaryBel said:


> Thank you!
> Love yours too! And your chair!


Thank you! I do love my chair and it is the best spot in the house for lighting, so I always photograph my bags on it.



MiaBorsa said:


> SWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!   Those Brahmins are GORGEOUS, MB and LG!!!



Thanks GF! Next to Dooney, Brahmin is my favorite!



Twoboyz said:


> Sounds like fun LG!  She's a beauty. All this Brahmin talk is clouding my Dooney wish list.  Stay focused....stay focused....



Thanks! I am tempting myself into another Brahmin, lol! At least Brahmin has many of their spring bags available...Dooney needs to get with it and get them on their site!


----------



## StillWG

These beautiful Brahmin pictures coupled with the new catalog are giving me a little "push" toward finally adding one to my collection.  I've almost done so many, many times and then didn't.  I love the blue & white Delft ones!  

Thanks for the pictures, GFs!


Sue


----------



## tlo

Here's my one and only Brahmin.  Pecan Loretta


----------



## Twoboyz

Beautiful T!


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> Here's my one and only Brahmin.  Pecan Loretta



Gorgeous!   I didn't know you still have Loretta.


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful T!



Thanks TB!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!   I didn't know you still have Loretta.



Can you believe it?  I don't think I could ever part with Loretta!!


----------



## LitGeek

StillWG said:


> These beautiful Brahmin pictures coupled with the new catalog are giving me a little "push" toward finally adding one to my collection.  I've almost done so many, many times and then didn't.  I love the blue & white Delft ones!
> 
> Thanks for the pictures, GFs!
> 
> 
> Sue


I can see why! She's a beauty 



StillWG said:


> These beautiful Brahmin pictures coupled with the new catalog are giving me a little "push" toward finally adding one to my collection.  I've almost done so many, many times and then didn't.  I love the blue & white Delft ones!
> 
> Thanks for the pictures, GFs!
> 
> 
> Sue



I have to agree, those blue and white bags are just lovely


----------



## StillWG

tlo said:


> Here's my one and only Brahmin.  Pecan Loretta


 
I love Loretta, T!  No wonder she's still a favorite.  She's a beauty!  


Sue


----------



## tlo

StillWG said:


> I love Loretta, T!  No wonder she's still a favorite.  She's a beauty!
> 
> 
> Sue



Thanks Sue.  I'm so glad I bought her!


----------



## StillWG

tlo said:


> Thanks Sue.  I'm so glad I bought her!


 
I checked eBay to see if there were Lorettas.    Only a couple in smooth leather showed up!  Everyone who gets her must keep her.

I just got interested in DSs last year when I finally got a Dooney Patent DS!  Now I'm watching for my next one.    There's always another style, color, designer, that I "need"!  


Sue


----------



## tlo

StillWG said:


> I checked eBay to see if there were Lorettas.    Only a couple in smooth leather showed up!  Everyone who gets her must keep her.
> 
> I just got interested in DSs last year when I finally got a Dooney Patent DS!  Now I'm watching for my next one.    There's always another style, color, designer, that I "need"!
> 
> 
> Sue



HAHA!! Me too!!!

I've never been drawn to DSs but Loretta won me over!!


----------



## StillWG

tlo said:


> HAHA!! Me too!!!
> 
> I've never been drawn to DSs but Loretta won me over!!


 

I finally understand Jadite's fascination with them!    Now they aren't that easy to find!  


Sue


----------



## tlo

StillWG said:


> I finally understand Jadite's fascination with them!    Now they aren't that easy to find!
> 
> 
> Sue



I know!!  I got mine on clearance from Belk's.  DD is not a purse gal but she had a fit when she saw it.

It took forever to find one for her!


----------



## StillWG

tlo said:


> I know!!  I got mine on clearance from Belk's.  DD is not a purse gal but she had a fit when she saw it.
> 
> It took forever to find one for her!


 
Finally finding a bag that you are looking for does bring so much satisfaction!    It's great that your DD loved yours so much and that you could find her one!


Sue


----------



## MaryBel

tlo said:


> Here's my one and only Brahmin.  Pecan Loretta





T, She's gorgeous in pecan! I have her sister in toasted almond!


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> T, She's gorgeous in pecan! *I have her sister in toasted almond!*


 

Yours must be equally gorgeous, MaryBel!


Sue


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> Yours must be equally gorgeous, MaryBel!
> 
> 
> Sue




She's pretty but not as pretty as T's in pecan! I think everything looks better in pecan!
Here's mine (old pic from an old post)


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> She's pretty but not as pretty as T's in pecan! I think everything looks better in pecan!
> Here's mine (old pic from an old post)




I think they are all pretty in their own way . She's a beauty MaryBel. 
BTW my plan tonight is to drop DS off at the rink and go to Macy's to look at the Brahmins  then make it back in time for the game.


----------



## LitGeek

MaryBel said:


> She's pretty but not as pretty as T's in pecan! I think everything looks better in pecan!
> Here's mine (old pic from an old post)


Gorgeous MaryBel! I hope Brahmin will bring us more choices in the drawstring bags soon...I see a couple on their website, but nothing as lovely as these croco Loretta's  I do really like the Trina with the rafia, but the rafia kind of scares me...not sure how well that will hold up over time???



Twoboyz said:


> I think they are all pretty in their own way . She's a beauty MaryBel.
> BTW my plan tonight is to drop DS off at the rink and go to Macy's to look at the Brahmins  then make it back in time for the game.



Have fun shopping!


----------



## Twoboyz

LitGeek said:


> Gorgeous MaryBel! I hope Brahmin will bring us more choices in the drawstring bags soon...I see a couple on their website, but nothing as lovely as these croco Loretta's  I do really like the Trina with the rafia, but the rafia kind of scares me...not sure how well that will hold up over time???
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun shopping!




Thanks!


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> T, She's gorgeous in pecan! I have her sister in toasted almond!



Thanks MB!!!  The toasted almond it gorgeous too!!!   I wish they would bring Loretta back!!


----------



## tlo

StillWG said:


> Finally finding a bag that you are looking for does bring so much satisfaction!    It's great that your DD loved yours so much and that you could find her one!
> 
> 
> Sue



Thanks Sue!!  For her to say "I like that bag" is a big deal.  LOL!!


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> She's pretty but not as pretty as T's in pecan! I think everything looks better in pecan!
> Here's mine (old pic from an old post)



MB that bag is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I think it's just as pretty as the pecan!!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I think they are all pretty in their own way . She's a beauty MaryBel.
> BTW my plan tonight is to drop DS off at the rink and go to Macy's to look at the Brahmins  then make it back in time for the game.




Thanks TB!
I love your plan!



LitGeek said:


> Gorgeous MaryBel! I hope Brahmin will bring us more choices in the drawstring bags soon...I see a couple on their website, but nothing as lovely as these croco Loretta's  I do really like the Trina with the rafia, but the rafia kind of scares me...not sure how well that will hold up over time???





Thanks LG! They do DS often, I'm sure they will release more.



tlo said:


> MB that bag is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I think it's just as pretty as the pecan!!





Thanks T!


----------



## StillWG

Thinking some more Brahmin.....I love the "Norah" bag that I got an email about today!

http://www.brahmin.com/Our-Loves-Gi...tm_content=FEB1+Norah&utm_campaign=FEB1+Norah

I think the Chambray or Beijing is going to be my firt Brahmin bag!  


Sue


----------



## Twoboyz

StillWG said:


> Thinking some more Brahmin.....I love the "Norah" bag that I got an email about today!
> 
> http://www.brahmin.com/Our-Loves-Gi...tm_content=FEB1+Norah&utm_campaign=FEB1+Norah
> 
> I think the Chambray or Beijing is going to be my firt Brahmin bag!
> 
> 
> Sue




I love that silhouette in a bag, and the chambray bile color is gorgeous. Great choices!


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> Thinking some more Brahmin.....I love the "Norah" bag that I got an email about today!
> 
> http://www.brahmin.com/Our-Loves-Gi...tm_content=FEB1+Norah&utm_campaign=FEB1+Norah
> 
> I think the Chambray or Beijing is going to be my firt Brahmin bag!
> 
> 
> Sue





Thanks a gorgeous bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

StillWG said:


> Thinking some more Brahmin.....I love the "Norah" bag that I got an email about today!
> 
> http://www.brahmin.com/Our-Loves-Gi...tm_content=FEB1+Norah&utm_campaign=FEB1+Norah
> 
> I think the Chambray or Beijing is going to be my firt Brahmin bag!
> 
> 
> Sue




Hey Sue! 


I got the email too and I love Norah!  I was eyeballin' the Chambray.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey Sue!
> 
> 
> I got the email too and I love Norah!  I was eyeballin' the Chambray.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> I got the email as well and I am eyeing that Nora in the Vineyard Raffia.  OMG!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey Sue!
> 
> 
> I got the email too and I love Norah!  I was eyeballin' the Chambray.





Cali Bag Lady said:


> I got the email as well and I am eyeing that Nora in the Vineyard Raffia.  OMG!!



OK you two... settle down!!!      You know you are supposed to be on a handbag diet right now!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> OK you two... settle down!!!      You know you are supposed to be on a handbag diet right now!!!




We're on the "weekends off" plan!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> We're on the "weekends off" plan!


----------



## StillWG

RuedeNesle said:


> We're on the "weekends off" plan!


 



Sounds good to me!


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hey everyone!   This has been the coldest winter that I can remember...BRRRRRRRRRRR!!!   Not much going on with me except I think I'm finally "pursed out" for a while...maybe.   

I decided to finally bite the bullet and get some "real" eye glasses after wearing drug-store cheaters for the past several years.  (I have about 5,000 pairs of them, scattered about every surface in the house.  )   

Anyhow, after my eye exam it turned out that I need BIFOCALS...OMG.     I chose the "progressive" type lenses and picked them up a couple of days ago.   SHEESH, I'm still trying to get used to them.  I feel like I have Vaseline smeared on my eyeballs, and the first day with them I was so dizzy that I actually thought I would throw up.  Do any of you have progressive lenses, and if you do...how long did it take to get used to them?   I hate to think I have thrown away the price of an "entry-level" LV on these things.  LMAO!!!  

Hope everyone is keeping warm.


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm not sure I'll have much to add, but I feel for you.  I've heard it's hard and judging how I get confused all the time when I wear my two separate pairs of glasses, I can only imagine how hard it must be when they are combined in one lense!  Since I only wear my distance glasses for far distances like driving and watching my kids sports, my eye dr. thought it best to hold off on bifocals.  However I am due for an eye exam and I wonder what's in store for me.  I dread having to get used to them.  Good luck.  I think like anything else you'll get used to them, but I don't know how long it takes. I was laughing at how appropriate your emoticon with the google eyes was :giggles:


----------



## Pixie RN

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey everyone!   This has been the coldest winter that I can remember...BRRRRRRRRRRR!!!   Not much going on with me except I think I'm finally "pursed out" for a while...maybe.
> 
> I decided to finally bite the bullet and get some "real" eye glasses after wearing drug-store cheaters for the past several years.  (I have about 5,000 pairs of them, scattered about every surface in the house.  )
> 
> Anyhow, after my eye exam it turned out that I need BIFOCALS...OMG.     I chose the "progressive" type lenses and picked them up a couple of days ago.   SHEESH, I'm still trying to get used to them.  I feel like I have Vaseline smeared on my eyeballs, and the first day with them I was so dizzy that I actually thought I would throw up.  Do any of you have progressive lenses, and if you do...how long did it take to get used to them?   I hate to think I have thrown away the price of an "entry-level" LV on these things.  LMAO!!!
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping warm.



Sarah,
Bless your heart. I can understand your feelings. I have worn progressive for over 30 years. They are the only type of eyeglass lens I have ever worn. I do not wear them all the time as I wear Monovision contacts. I see distance with my rt. eye and read with my left. This is all I have ever worn in contacts. You will get use to the progressive lenses. You need to wear them all the time. When you go to read, or see something close, drop your eyes and not your whole head. You will find that you will automatically start finding that spot where everything is clear. Try focusing on just one word, and see if that helps. I think within a week or less you be just fine. I tried my Mom's regular bifocals, and honestly I don't know how people wear them, I was taking huge steps in walking and really thought I would be sick. I promise you that you will adjust to them and you'll be glad you got them. It is so cold here in SW Oklahoma, our high today is 19, with snow on the ground. Yes, by the time you get the frames you like, lenses, and things they can do to the lenses like Crizal, etc. you have purchased 3, 4 or 5 new Coaches and some Dooney's too. I'm not a real LV fan. Let me know how things go.
Linda


----------



## MiaBorsa

Just an FYI for anyone waiting on a* Brahmin sale*.      The Dallas Brahmin Boutique is having a pre-Valentine's Day sale tomorrow (February 8); 25% off.   They will accept phone orders and ship your purchase.   (They are accepting pre-sale phone orders TODAY.)    The SA I talked to said they have all the styles in the new Copa Cabana in stock now.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> Sarah,
> Bless your heart. I can understand your feelings. I have worn progressive for over 30 years. They are the only type of eyeglass lens I have ever worn. I do not wear them all the time as I wear Monovision contacts. I see distance with my rt. eye and read with my left. This is all I have ever worn in contacts. You will get use to the progressive lenses. You need to wear them all the time. When you go to read, or see something close, drop your eyes and not your whole head. You will find that you will automatically start finding that spot where everything is clear. Try focusing on just one word, and see if that helps. I think within a week or less you be just fine. I tried my Mom's regular bifocals, and honestly I don't know how people wear them, I was taking huge steps in walking and really thought I would be sick. I promise you that you will adjust to them and you'll be glad you got them. It is so cold here in SW Oklahoma, our high today is 19, with snow on the ground. Yes, by the time you get the frames you like, lenses, and things they can do to the lenses like Crizal, etc. you have purchased 3, 4 or 5 new Coaches and some Dooney's too. I'm not a real LV fan. Let me know how things go.
> Linda



Hey Pix!!     It's so nice to "see" you!  I was wondering where you were.  It's COOOLD here in TX, too.   As for the glasses...OMG, what a struggle.  I may have to have the lenses re-worked so that the reading area is larger since I have to move my head so much to keep things in focus, especially on the computer.

I have also had mono-vision contacts and bifocal contacts.  They work pretty well for me, but my eyes have gotten progressively drier and contacts are not comfortable any more without gallons of artificial tears.  I was doing OK with the "drugstore readers" and may end up going back to them.  I will give these at least a week and see how it goes.  Thanks so much for your words of encouragement.   :kiss:   Have you bought any new purses lately?   Keep warm!!


----------



## Pixie RN

Sarah, 
I have been reading and keeping up with all you girls and all of your lovely purchases and finds. I went to Texas over Christmas to see my daughter and granddaughter and just got back from Las Vegas a week ago. That was so much fun, the weather beautiful, short sleeves and shorts during the day. I didn't even take a coat. You know all about the contact thing. I haven't been plagued with the dry eye condition, thank goodness. That must be maddening. I have a cataract in my left eye, and asked the Dr. if I could still wear contacts when it has to come out. He said it shouldn't be a problem. I hope you can get your glasses so you can use them, as that venture isn't cheap. The last Dooney I bought was the medium Mail Bag in Chestnut. Wish I had gotten the small, but kept the medium. I bought the large Chelsea Carryall in Cognac from FOS, to use as a carry on, Flight Attendants loved it and it worked out well for traveling. I have held off waiting "to see" the new things Susan will present this weekend. Of course, I'm interested in the pebble Zip Zip Satchel. I want one of the new Altos that are on the Lyra Mag, and like the light color but am very afraid I would ruin it in a heartbeat. I wish Dooney would get them on their website. I have been looking a the Madison Christie Carryall, and thinking about using my PCE for it. Heaven only knows I need to use what I have, so many bags that are new and haven't been used. Makes me feel bad as I have so many new and unused. Please keep us informed about your glasses and hope that if you get adjustments made they will work. :


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> Sarah,
> I have been reading and keeping up with all you girls and all of your lovely purchases and finds. I went to Texas over Christmas to see my daughter and granddaughter and just got back from Las Vegas a week ago. That was so much fun, the weather beautiful, short sleeves and shorts during the day. I didn't even take a coat. You know all about the contact thing. I haven't been plagued with the dry eye condition, thank goodness. That must be maddening. I have a cataract in my left eye, and asked the Dr. if I could still wear contacts when it has to come out. He said it shouldn't be a problem. I hope you can get your glasses so you can use them, as that venture isn't cheap. The last Dooney I bought was the medium Mail Bag in Chestnut. Wish I had gotten the small, but kept the medium. I bought the large Chelsea Carryall in Cognac from FOS, to use as a carry on, Flight Attendants loved it and it worked out well for traveling. I have held off waiting "to see" the new things Susan will present this weekend. Of course, I'm interested in the pebble Zip Zip Satchel. I want one of the new Altos that are on the Lyra Mag, and like the light color but am very afraid I would ruin it in a heartbeat. I wish Dooney would get them on their website. I have been looking a the Madison Christie Carryall, and thinking about using my PCE for it. *Heaven only knows I need to use what I have, so many bags that are new and haven't been used. Makes me feel bad as I have so many new and unused.* Please keep us informed about your glasses and hope that if you get adjustments made they will work. :



Girl, I hear you on the "new and unused."   I call that Purse Guilt, and I have periodic bouts.   (Of course, I quickly snap out of it and resume buying stuff I don't need. )  

Sounds like you have been having fun traveling!   It's nice to head out for parts unknown with a beautiful carry-on bag!  

I'll be watching the Dooney shows but there's nothing on my wish list right now.  I think the pebbled zip zip is a cute bag, but somehow it's not on my "must possess"  list.  I think it will be a big seller, though.  Q has it on EP already!


----------



## elbgrl

Sarah, sorry you are having trouble with the progressive lenses.  I have them and loved them the first time I put them on.  I realize that is rather unusual, for I have heard many struggle with them.  I have had Lasik though since I got them, and only really need cheaters now and then for very small print.   I wore contacts for years, but my eyes developed an allergy to them, so I had to go to the progressives, but the Lasik is the best thing I ever did for myself!  Every day that I open my eyes in the morning, I am thankful that I did it!

Thanks for the Brahmin heads up - I may have to consider a Copa!

By the way, its been darn cold down here on the beach too!  We had sleet again here yesterday!  My BFF and I are going to escape at the end of the month for a 5 day cruise to thaw out!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Sarah, sorry you are having trouble with the progressive lenses.  I have them and loved them the first time I put them on.  I realize that is rather unusual, for I have heard many struggle with them.  I have had Lasik though since I got them, and only really need cheaters now and then for very small print.   I wore contacts for years, but my eyes developed an allergy to them, so I had to go to the progressives, but the Lasik is the best thing I ever did for myself!  Every day that I open my eyes in the morning, I am thankful that I did it!
> 
> Thanks for the Brahmin heads up - I may have to consider a Copa!
> 
> By the way, its been darn cold down here on the beach too!  We had sleet again here yesterday!  My BFF and I are going to escape at the end of the month for a 5 day cruise to thaw out!



Thanks, Rosie.   I guess I should check into the Lasik thing; I don't know if I would be a candidate for that or not.  

I called about the "Norah" in the Copa, but I'm not sure I want to buy sight-unseen.  The bag is $425, so will still be pricey even with 25% off.   (Free shipping but I will have to pay tax.)   I might have to pass on this sale and wait to see the bag.  

Oooooh, a cruise!   Sounds like a lot of fun and WARM!!


----------



## elbgrl

I am VERY anxious to go!  I need to thaw out!

Think I'm going to wait on the Copa too.  On second look, I'm not sure the colors are what I want - I like more vibrant colors in the Copa.


----------



## gatorgirl07

I cannot believe it is snowing again!  We just got through the last storm and now he we are again getting hammered. It has snowed about 2 inches in the last hour. I may have to buy something bright and pink(violet) or yellow to bring me out of my doldrums.......


----------



## LitGeek

LOL you and me both GG! I am eying the Smith in Violet and can't decide if I really want the bag in that color (I also love the navy!) or if I just want the bag in violet because I want it to be spring already. We have so much snow too! I have no problem bringing my darker colored flos out in bad weather (they hold up just fine) but I wonder about the violet...


----------



## gatorgirl07

LitGeek said:


> LOL you and me both GG! I am eying the Smith in Violet and can't decide if I really want the bag in that color (I also love the navy!) or if I just want the bag in violet because I want it to be spring already. We have so much snow too! I have no problem bringing my darker colored flos out in bad weather (they hold up just fine) but I wonder about the violet...



Idk, I switched into my black grommet selma because I figured she would be the most snow hardy.  The snow we have gotten today isn't even the storm.  This was just an appetizer.  We are supposed to get another 12 inches of snow on top of what we end up with today.  I am SOOOOO ready for spring!   :sunnies


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> I cannot believe it is snowing again!  We just got through the last storm and now he we are again getting hammered. It has snowed about 2 inches in the last hour.* I may have to buy something bright and pink(violet) or yellow to bring me out of my doldrums.......
> *
> View attachment 2498155
> 
> View attachment 2498156
> 
> View attachment 2498157





Mornin' GG!


Wow!  And this isn't the worst of it yet?  Wow!  You know I have a lot red bags, but this is why I also have yellow, green, and orange bags.  I carry color year-round and I especially love to carry colorful bags in the Winter because of all the black and brown colors I'm wearing.  I call my yellow bag my "Sunshine Bag" (or "Sunni" for short) and I carry her when we've had a few grey days in row and I need something to cheer me up.


Wishing you safe travels!


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> I cannot believe it is snowing again!  We just got through the last storm and now he we are again getting hammered. It has snowed about 2 inches in the last hour. I may have to buy something bright and pink(violet) or yellow to bring me out of my doldrums.......
> 
> View attachment 2498155
> 
> View attachment 2498156
> 
> View attachment 2498157



BRRRRRR!!  It's cold and raw here today, but no snow.  (Drizzling rain...yuck)   GG, I thought you were in Florida??


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> BRRRRRR!!  It's cold and raw here today, but no snow.  (Drizzling rain...yuck)   GG, I thought you were in Florida??




This winter had been crazy everywhere hasn't it? It's 4 degrees here today, but nothing wet is falling from the sky and it's sunny!  If I were going somewhere today I'd switch into my red Stanwich for the first time to help me think spring.  However tomorrow it will be snowing again so I'll have to stay in my pebbled leather logo lock a little longer I'm afraid. Stay warm everyone.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> BRRRRRR!!  It's cold and raw here today, but no snow.  (Drizzling rain...yuck)   GG, I thought you were in Florida??




I live in NC.  I have three trips to NY this year for my BFF's wedding and another trip for my DB's wedding, so no Disney trip for me this year.


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> I live in NC.  I have three trips to NY this year for my BFF's wedding and another trip for my DB's wedding, so no Disney trip for me this year.



I guess I "assumed" Florida because of your nickname.     Keep warm, GF!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> This winter had been crazy everywhere hasn't it? It's 4 degrees here today, but nothing wet is falling from the sky and it's sunny!  If I were going somewhere today I'd switch into my red Stanwich for the first time to help me think spring.  However tomorrow it will be snowing again so I'll have to stay in my pebbled leather logo lock a little longer I'm afraid. Stay warm everyone.



What torture...having to stay in that gorgeous logo lock bag!!      I'm carrying Giovanna today but I'm already thinking of moving back into my Stanwich.  I really like that little bag.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> This winter had been crazy everywhere hasn't it? It's 4 degrees here today, but nothing wet is falling from the sky and it's sunny!  If I were going somewhere today I'd switch into my red Stanwich for the first time to help me think spring.  However tomorrow it will be snowing again so I'll have to stay in my pebbled leather logo lock a little longer I'm afraid. Stay warm everyone.



It's 15 degrees here with a wind chill of -2.  We are supposed to start getting another downpour of snow in the next couple of hours.  We are in a winter weather advisory until Thursday at 6pm


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> What torture...having to stay in that gorgeous logo lock bag!!      I'm carrying Giovanna today but I'm already thinking of moving back into my Stanwich.  I really like that little bag.




I know "torture" right? I was thinking that as I was typing it  I feel like I need to get more use out of those gorgeous Stanwich's. Just thinking about how gorgeous they are sitting in my closet is crazy! If I could do that little google eye emoticon from my iPad I would, but I can't figure out how. I can only do smileys


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> It's 15 degrees here with a wind chill of -2.  We are supposed to start getting another downpour of snow in the next couple of hours.  We are in a winter weather advisory until Thursday at 6pm




Wow, it's just not ending. Stay safe and warm.


----------



## gatorgirl07

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' GG!
> 
> 
> Wow!  And this isn't the worst of it yet?  Wow!  You know I have a lot red bags, but this is why I also have yellow, green, and orange bags.  I carry color year-round and I especially love to carry colorful bags in the Winter because of all the black and brown colors I'm wearing.  I call my yellow bag my "Sunshine Bag" (or "Sunni" for short) and I carry her when we've had a few grey days in row and I need something to cheer me up.
> 
> 
> Wishing you safe travels!



Thank you   I ended up ordering the violet small satchel from the QVC app last night, but I don't know if she will ship or not.  When I looked online, they don't even show it as a color choice........


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> Wow, it's just not ending. Stay safe and warm.



I know.  I may be forced to shoot that groundhog.  I don't think I can handle this for 6 more weeks......


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> I know.  I may be forced to shoot that groundhog.  I don't think I can handle this for 6 more weeks......




Hahaha..hang in there and just keep bringing out those bright colored purses.


----------



## LitGeek

gatorgirl07 said:


> Thank you   I ended up ordering the violet small satchel from the QVC app last night, but I don't know if she will ship or not.  When I looked online, they don't even show it as a color choice........


I hope it ships! It shows it as available now  I am still deciding on the violet Smith...


----------



## gatorgirl07

LitGeek said:


> I hope it ships! It shows it as available now  I am still deciding on the violet Smith...




You should get it!  The color looks divine!!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

And very spring-y


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> I know.  I may be forced to shoot that groundhog.  I don't think I can handle this for 6 more weeks......





  I heard the groundhog was in the Witness Protection Program! Right now he is on the top of America's Most Wanted list!


----------



## gatorgirl07

RuedeNesle said:


> I heard the groundhog was in the Witness Protection Program! Right now he is on the top of America's Most Wanted list!




That's not surprising at all. If I thought I could get hold if him.........it would be bad


----------



## MaryBel

Hey girls!


Wow, bad weather everywhere again. 
We got snow here on Sunday, but it melted quickly. Now is just rain. I hate rain. I think I'd rather have the cold (but without the snow)!


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> That's not surprising at all. If I thought I could get hold if him.........it would be bad


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> 
> Wow, bad weather everywhere again.
> We got snow here on Sunday, but it melted quickly. Now is just rain. I hate rain. I think I'd rather have the cold (but without the snow)!




It is cloudy right now, but around 2am it will turn back into more flippin' snow


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> It is cloudy right now, but around 2am it will turn back into more flippin' snow





I'm guessing the kids over there are loving it if the schools are closed because of it!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> I'm guessing the kids over there are loving it if the schools are closed because of it!




They have been out all week and are not expected to go back soon......


----------



## gatorgirl07

LitGeek said:


> I hope it ships! It shows it as available now  I am still deciding on the violet Smith...




She shipped!  I haven't gotten the email yet, but according to QVC she is headed to my house


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> She shipped!  I haven't gotten the email yet, but according to QVC she is headed to my house





YIPPEE!!!  I can't until she arrives and we can see pics!  Congrats!


----------



## gatorgirl07

RuedeNesle said:


> YIPPEE!!!  I can't until she arrives and we can see pics!  Congrats!




Me too!


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> She shipped!  I haven't gotten the email yet, but according to QVC she is headed to my house




Yay!  I'm excited for the pictures too!!


----------



## LitGeek

gatorgirl07 said:


> She shipped!  I haven't gotten the email yet, but according to QVC she is headed to my house


 I am soooooo excited for you! 

I know I definitely want something in the violet, but I just can't decide exactly what haha! Do I get the Smith to tote my laptop and around in on occasion or do I go for the small satchel for an everyday type of bag? Help!


----------



## gatorgirl07

LitGeek said:


> I am soooooo excited for you!
> 
> 
> 
> I know I definitely want something in the violet, but I just can't decide exactly what haha! Do I get the Smith to tote my laptop and around in on occasion or do I go for the small satchel for an everyday type of bag? Help!




I got the small satchel for an everyday bag


----------



## LitGeek

Do you have any Flo in navy? I found an "as is" bag and think it would be a great spring summer color too.


----------



## gatorgirl07

I don't have any navy flo.  The color is really deep though.  I saw one at Dillards once


----------



## MaryBel

LitGeek said:


> Do you have any Flo in navy? I found an "as is" bag and think it would be a great spring summer color too.





Here's a pic of mine. I got it as is too!


----------



## LitGeek

MaryBel said:


> Here's a pic of mine. I got it as is too!


Its absolutely beautiful Marybel! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> She shipped!  I haven't gotten the email yet, but according to QVC she is headed to my house



   WOOT!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Here's a pic of mine. I got it as is too!



I love that, MB.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> WOOT!




Unfortunately, UPS are big babies and won't deliver in the snow. Now I have to wait until prob Friday.  I doubt they will deliver tomorrow, if they wouldn't deliver today.  FedEx has been up and down our road all morning


----------



## Twoboyz

LitGeek said:


> I am soooooo excited for you!
> 
> I know I definitely want something in the violet, but I just can't decide exactly what haha! Do I get the Smith to tote my laptop and around in on occasion or do I go for the small satchel for an everyday type of bag? Help!


I have the same dilema.  I have been going back and forth on which bag I want.  I think I finally settled on the Kingston.  However if it becomes available in the tassel satchel I think I'd rather have that.  I really like how the Smith bag looks in the Violet, but it's a little too big for me so I thought the tassel satchel would be a good compromise.  I posted the question on Sue Clifton's QVC Facebook page.  Then I just have to wait for the outlet to get it.  It might be next Spring when I finally get my hands on it


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Here's a pic of mine. I got it as is too!


Very nice MaryBel.  It looks very similar to my blue Toledo satchel.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Unfortunately, UPS are big babies and won't deliver in the snow. Now I have to wait until prob Friday.  I doubt they will deliver tomorrow, if they wouldn't deliver today.  FedEx has been up and down our road all morning


----------



## LitGeek

gatorgirl07 said:


> Unfortunately, UPS are big babies and won't deliver in the snow. Now I have to wait until prob Friday.  I doubt they will deliver tomorrow, if they wouldn't deliver today.  FedEx has been up and down our road all morning


How frustrating :rain: I can't wait for pics!!!



Twoboyz said:


> I have the same dilema.  I have been going back and forth on which bag I want.  I think I finally settled on the Kingston.  However if it becomes available in the tassel satchel I think I'd rather have that.  I really like how the Smith bag looks in the Violet, but it's a little too big for me so I thought the tassel satchel would be a good compromise.  I posted the question on Sue Clifton's QVC Facebook page.  Then I just have to wait for the outlet to get it.  It might be next Spring when I finally get my hands on it



I am thinking Dooney discontinued this style since the only available color is orange on their web site. I could be wrong though! 

I went round and round trying to choose a style, but I think I have finally settled on the Smith. I am very thin (xs/0 or 2) and only average height and I really like the proportions of it. The flo leather slouches with my stuff in it and molds to the body well when being carried. It is definitely a tote style (perfect for carrying my laptop in) and not an everyday bag. I don't have any fun colors for spring in a large bag, so it should suit my needs well.


----------



## Twoboyz

LitGeek said:


> How frustrating :rain: I can't wait for pics!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking Dooney discontinued this style since the only available color is orange on their web site. I could be wrong though!
> 
> I went round and round trying to choose a style, but I think I have finally settled on the Smith. I am very thin (xs/0 or 2) and only average height and I really like the proportions of it. The flo leather slouches with my stuff in it and molds to the body well when being carried. It is definitely a tote style (perfect for carrying my laptop in) and not an everyday bag. I don't have any fun colors for spring in a large bag, so it should suit my needs well.




Bummer, I see that now that I look on Dooney   Wow, you could swim in that Smith bag probably  It's so pretty in the violet.


----------



## LitGeek

Twoboyz said:


> Bummer, I see that now that I look on Dooney   Wow, you could swim in that Smith bag probably  It's so pretty in the violet.


 It will definitely make a statement in the violet :doggie:


----------



## Twoboyz

LitGeek said:


> It will definitely make a statement in the violet :doggie:




Well if you can wear it I should be able to! Lol


----------



## MaryBel

LitGeek said:


> Its absolutely beautiful Marybel! Thanks for sharing!





Thank you LG!



MiaBorsa said:


> I love that, MB.





Thank you Sarah!



Twoboyz said:


> Very nice MaryBel.  It looks very similar to my blue Toledo satchel.




Thank you TB! 



gatorgirl07 said:


> Unfortunately, UPS are big babies and won't deliver in the snow. Now I have to wait until prob Friday.  I doubt they will deliver tomorrow, if they wouldn't deliver today.  FedEx has been up and down our road all morning





I hope you get your bag soon. I hate it when things don't get delivered because they are just sitting for days at one of the stops or because of the weather.


LitGeek said:


> How frustrating :rain: I can't wait for pics!!!
> 
> I am thinking Dooney discontinued this style since the only available color is orange on their web site. I could be wrong though!
> 
> I went round and round trying to choose a style, but I think I have finally settled on the Smith. I am very thin (xs/0 or 2) and only average height and I really like the proportions of it. The flo leather slouches with my stuff in it and molds to the body well when being carried. It is definitely a tote style (perfect for carrying my laptop in) and not an everyday bag. I don't have any fun colors for spring in a large bag, so it should suit my needs well.




The smith will be gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

Ladies, check the Lunch time special over the Q, A234837


----------



## MaryBel

Happy Valentine's day GFs!


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> *Happy Valentine's day GFs!*


 
Same to you, MaryBel!

And to everyone!


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Happy Valentine's day GFs!



Same to you, MB!


----------



## MiaBorsa

*Attention LitGeek*--your PM box is full.


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> *Attention LitGeek*--your PM box is full.


And here I thought I was being good deleting messages...oops I guess I haven't deleted any sent messages :lolots:


----------



## MiaBorsa

*Hey ROSIE!!!*   Did you go on the cruise?   We need to hear all about it, especially if there were handbags involved!!


----------



## elbgrl

Sarah how funny!  My GF and I are staying at the Hard Rock in Biloxi and leaving out of New Orleans in the morning!  Getting ready to go to dinner soon and then hit the casino  Will report in tomorrow!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Sarah how funny!  My GF and I are staying at the Hard Rock in Biloxi and leaving out of New Orleans in the morning!  Getting ready to go to dinner soon and then hit the casino  Will report in tomorrow!


  Have fun!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Got my gown today for my best friends wedding (lol).  Can you believe the woman shipped a bridesmaids gown in a medium flat rate box?  It was Stuffed in the box like candy in a piñata. CraZy!


----------



## Twoboyz

That's almost as bad as purses shipped flat and folded. Lol!!! 

Hope you can get those wrinkles out


----------



## gatorgirl07

Ladies!  Just to let you know, Belk has a code for 20% off this weekend. This code even works on clearance, MK, and Dooney. I found this on the MK forum. This can be used online and in store.

The code is: 31263788


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> Ladies!  Just to let you know, Belk has a code for 20% off this weekend. This code even works on clearance, MK, and Dooney. I found this on the MK forum. This can be used online and in store.
> 
> The code is: 31263788



Thanks GG.  I got the Belk F&F email but I don't see anything I want.  For some reason, they took Brahmin bags off their website...WTF??     I like your new MK satchel.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks GG.  I got the Belk F&F email but I don't see anything I want.  For some reason, they took Brahmin bags off their website...WTF??     I like your new MK satchel.



Thanks, Sarah.  They seem to be phasing out the Brahmin at my store.   It seems like everytime I go, there are fewer and fewer.  Although, the store in the mall seems to keep a small amount on hand.  A couple of new styles, and some of the older ones


----------



## elbgrl

Hi girls, missed y'all!  The Caribbean was wonderful, too much sun, too much food and drink, too much casino !   




Stopped in at the Coach outlet and picked up this cutie for only $69- what can I say, she called me over.


----------



## gatorgirl07

elbgrl said:


> Hi girls, missed y'all!  The Caribbean was wonderful, too much sun, too much food and drink, too much casino !
> 
> View attachment 2535802
> 
> 
> Stopped in at the Coach outlet and picked up this cutie for only $69- what can I say, she called me over.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2535801



Love your pics!


----------



## elbgrl

Thanks!


----------



## missy_g

Hey ladies!!

After searching, I finally got the bag I've been wanting. It's this lucky brand hobo ASO Nancy Botwin from weeds 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I watched weeds in it's entirety and I LOVED this bag. It was easy to figure out but hard to find at a decent price. Because I'm on a garage sale budget, I scoured eBay for 2+ years trying to get this bag for less than $50. There are many colors and versions but I either wanted it in her color or black
. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I finally found it in black and paid $40. The bag was used but it is in GREAT condition for a very used bag (the seller said she used it a lot). I know it's great quality!! 

I love it so much but I haven't used it yet because I'm still using another bag that I've been dying over and I just found for a good price.

PS-her color was actually hard to find. This seems like a bag that lucky always produces but it has differences, mostly the lining and the pockets on the inside. I wanted this bag in the camel color or black. I'm really glad I got it in black because I have many bags in different colors but hardly any in black.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Hi girls, missed y'all!  The Caribbean was wonderful, too much sun, too much food and drink, too much casino !
> 
> View attachment 2535802
> 
> 
> Stopped in at the Coach outlet and picked up this cutie for only $69- what can I say, she called me over.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2535801



   Looks like a great vacation and another great bag, Rosie!   I'm glad you had fun; thanks for the pics!


----------



## MiaBorsa

missy_g said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> After searching, I finally got the bag I've been wanting. It's this lucky brand hobo ASO Nancy Botwin from weeds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2537369
> 
> I watched weeds in it's entirety and I LOVED this bag. It was easy to figure out but hard to find at a decent price. Because I'm on a garage sale budget, I scoured eBay for 2+ years trying to get this bag for less than $50. There are many colors and versions but I either wanted it in her color or black
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2537370
> 
> 
> I finally found it in black and paid $40. The bag was used but it is in GREAT condition for a very used bag (the seller said she used it a lot). I know it's great quality!!
> 
> I love it so much but I haven't used it yet because I'm still using another bag that I've been dying over and I just found for a good price.
> 
> PS-her color was actually hard to find. This seems like a bag that lucky always produces but it has differences, mostly the lining and the pockets on the inside. I wanted this bag in the camel color or black. I'm really glad I got it in black because I have many bags in different colors but hardly any in black.



Cute!  Congrats.


----------



## missy_g

Now I'm watching weeds so I can see the bag. LOL. I'm so pathetic.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Looks like a great vacation and another great bag, Rosie!   I'm glad you had fun; thanks for the pics!


Hi Sarah, thanks - had a great time!


missy_g said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> After searching, I finally got the bag I've been wanting. It's this lucky brand hobo ASO Nancy Botwin from weeds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2537369
> 
> I watched weeds in it's entirety and I LOVED this bag. It was easy to figure out but hard to find at a decent price. Because I'm on a garage sale budget, I scoured eBay for 2+ years trying to get this bag for less than $50. There are many colors and versions but I either wanted it in her color or black
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2537370
> 
> 
> I finally found it in black and paid $40. The bag was used but it is in GREAT condition for a very used bag (the seller said she used it a lot). I know it's great quality!!
> 
> I love it so much but I haven't used it yet because I'm still using another bag that I've been dying over and I just found for a good price.
> 
> PS-her color was actually hard to find. This seems like a bag that lucky always produces but it has differences, mostly the lining and the pockets on the inside. I wanted this bag in the camel color or black. I'm really glad I got it in black because I have many bags in different colors but hardly any in black.



Cute bag, and you got a deal!


----------



## Twoboyz

missy_g said:


> Now I'm watching weeds so I can see the bag. LOL. I'm so pathetic.


I'm pathetic too.  I was smitten with an OrYANY bag I saw on Ray Donovan.  After getting it, I quickly learned it was not a keeper.  It's so cool to see our favorite bags on TV or in the movies though!  Very cute slouchy hobo.  I actually remember seeing that bag on the show because I took notice to it thinking it was cute. I bet it's all the more special because of all the work it took finding it.    Weeds was one of my favorite shows.  I loved the way they did the finale.


----------



## missy_g

It does seem like a great bag and it looks like it'll last forever. $40 was a steal!!  I held out and waited until I found it for that price. The brown colored bags go for $80+ even used. It makes me wonder if other people are looking for it too. I know Penny from Big Bang carried one too in the same color. 

I'm going to see if I can find one like Nancy's. The camel with the contrast whip stitch. I don't really want to buy one but I love the hunt!


----------



## LitGeek

elbgrl said:


> Hi girls, missed y'all!  The Caribbean was wonderful, too much sun, too much food and drink, too much casino !
> 
> View attachment 2535802
> 
> 
> Stopped in at the Coach outlet and picked up this cutie for only $69- what can I say, she called me over.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2535801



Cute bag and I love your Caribbean photo! Happy to hear you had a wonderful time.


----------



## HarliRexx

missy_g said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> After searching, I finally got the bag I've been wanting. It's this lucky brand hobo ASO Nancy Botwin from weeds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2537369
> 
> I watched weeds in it's entirety and I LOVED this bag. It was easy to figure out but hard to find at a decent price. Because I'm on a garage sale budget, I scoured eBay for 2+ years trying to get this bag for less than $50. There are many colors and versions but I either wanted it in her color or black
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2537370
> 
> 
> I finally found it in black and paid $40. The bag was used but it is in GREAT condition for a very used bag (the seller said she used it a lot). I know it's great quality!!
> 
> I love it so much but I haven't used it yet because I'm still using another bag that I've been dying over and I just found for a good price.
> 
> PS-her color was actually hard to find. This seems like a bag that lucky always produces but it has differences, mostly the lining and the pockets on the inside. I wanted this bag in the camel color or black. I'm really glad I got it in black because I have many bags in different colors but hardly any in black.



Now THAT is dedication! Anything in the name of handbag love 

It's nice to have it in a color you needed in your collection. Enjoy your long awaited new love!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Has anyone noticed the Fossil bags lately?   OMG, I saw some in Macy's today that made me do a double-take.  They have really stepped up their game and have some great looking new bags.  Of course, I noticed that the prices have also "stepped up."      It's been a while since I bought a Fossil, but they seemed quite a bit more pricey than they used to be.  Very nice bags, though.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Has anyone noticed the Fossil bags lately?   OMG, I saw some in Macy's today that made me do a double-take.  They have really stepped up their game and have some great looking new bags.  Of course, I noticed that the prices have also "stepped up."      It's been a while since I bought a Fossil, but they seemed quite a bit more pricey than they used to be.  Very nice bags, though.



It's funny that you said this because I had a fossil wallet in my hand for 20 mins trying to decide if I wanted it.  It was beautiful, but almost as much as a Dooney or MK.  I would rather have one of them


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> It's funny that you said this because I had a fossil wallet in my hand for 20 mins trying to decide if I wanted it.  It was beautiful, but almost as much as a Dooney or MK.  I would rather have one of them




I really like the vintage look of fossil, but in the end Dioney just wins for the quality. I bought a fossil wallet a couple of months ago and I ended up,sending it back. I liked it, but it was just too bulky. I also bought a pink tote from the outlet marked down from $199 to $50 and the color was to die for, but I got a water spot on it and it is already ruined as it did not disappear.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Rebecca mink off is having their friends and family sale. 25% off I think. The code is RMFAM


----------



## MiaBorsa

UGH.  QVC sucks.  I was on their website a few days ago and the leather domed pebbled satchel that was a TSV a few months ago was showing up available in BONE.  I ordered it, all excited.  Next day I checked the website and there is no bone showing up...again.  WTF???   Anyhow, I got the shipping notice and thought I'd get the bag.  The box just arrived from QVC and inside is a GRAY DILLEN POCKET SATCHEL.   Um, what???    I'm peeved.   :censor:

I called CS to tell them I got the wrong purse and the agent was really nice, but she couldn't find any trace of the bone color in the system.  Uh...ok.  Not my problem.  But my packing slip SAYS "BONE", so I know I'm not dreaming.    The plastic bag that the Dillen satchel was taped into has the info for the TSV satchel in bone, so I'm wondering if some loser pulled a fast one by shipping that Dillen bag to Q and keeping the bone satchel.  UGH.  (I just don't want them to think it's ME trying to rip them off.)


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> UGH.  QVC sucks.  I was on their website a few days ago and the leather domed pebbled satchel that was a TSV a few months ago was showing up available in BONE.  I ordered it, all excited.  Next day I checked the website and there is no bone showing up...again.  WTF???   Anyhow, I got the shipping notice and thought I'd get the bag.  The box just arrived from QVC and inside is a GRAY DILLEN POCKET SATCHEL.   Um, what???    I'm peeved.   :censor:
> 
> 
> 
> I called CS to tell them I got the wrong purse and the agent was really nice, but she couldn't find any trace of the bone color in the system.  Uh...ok.  Not my problem.  But my packing slip SAYS "BONE", so I know I'm not dreaming.    The plastic bag that the Dillen satchel was taped into has the info for the TSV satchel in bone, so I'm wondering if some loser pulled a fast one by shipping that Dillen bag to Q and keeping the bone satchel.  UGH.  (I just don't want them to think it's ME trying to rip them off.)




That's horrible Sarah. I know what you mean though. It's the same feeling I got with my order from the Livermore outlet. It just taints the whole experience. Something is weird though. I keep a pretty close eye on that bag in "as is" and new because I'm still on the fence about a second color. I have to say I've never seen that bag available in bone. I think I faintly maybe remember it showed up as a color swatch choice and it said wait list, but no picture. I feel like it never became available and then the color swatches disappeared. It seems like they are having some  system errors or something. Weird.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> That's horrible Sarah. I know what you mean though. It's the same feeling I got with my order from the Livermore outlet. It just taints the whole experience. Something is weird though. I keep a pretty close eye on that bag in "as is" and new because I'm still on the fence about a second color. I have to say I've never seen that bag available in bone. I think I faintly maybe remember it showed up as a color swatch choice and it said wait list, but no picture. I feel like it never became available and then the color swatches disappeared. It seems like they are having some  system errors or something. Weird.



This is the first time in over 20 years of shopping with QVC that I have actually received the wrong item, so it was a shock to open the box!    The bag I received is brand new with wrapped handles; it's just not the bag I ordered.  

The bag appeared in bone and some other color (can't remember which color now) on waitlist a few months ago but never actually showed up in stock.  Then the "new but non-existent" colors disappeared and waitlist orders were cancelled.  I was shocked to see it "available", so I jumped on it.  DUH.  That seems to have backfired on me!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> UGH.  QVC sucks.  I was on their website a few days ago and the leather domed pebbled satchel that was a TSV a few months ago was showing up available in BONE.  I ordered it, all excited.  Next day I checked the website and there is no bone showing up...again.  WTF???   Anyhow, I got the shipping notice and thought I'd get the bag.  The box just arrived from QVC and inside is a GRAY DILLEN POCKET SATCHEL.   Um, what???    I'm peeved.   :censor:
> 
> I called CS to tell them I got the wrong purse and the agent was really nice, but she couldn't find any trace of the bone color in the system.  Uh...ok.  Not my problem.  But my packing slip SAYS "BONE", so I know I'm not dreaming.    The plastic bag that the Dillen satchel was taped into has the info for the TSV satchel in bone, so I'm wondering if some loser pulled a fast one by shipping that Dillen bag to Q and keeping the bone satchel.  UGH.  (I just don't want them to think it's ME trying to rip them off.)


 
MB, THANK goodness it is not a brown bag lololol
A dooney show tonight and fingers crossed BONE is in the show


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> UGH.  QVC sucks.  I was on their website a few days ago and the leather domed pebbled satchel that was a TSV a few months ago was showing up available in BONE.  I ordered it, all excited.  Next day I checked the website and there is no bone showing up...again.  WTF???   Anyhow, I got the shipping notice and thought I'd get the bag.  The box just arrived from QVC and inside is a GRAY DILLEN POCKET SATCHEL.   Um, what???    I'm peeved.   :censor:
> 
> I called CS to tell them I got the wrong purse and the agent was really nice, but she couldn't find any trace of the bone color in the system.  Uh...ok.  Not my problem.  But my packing slip SAYS "BONE", so I know I'm not dreaming.    The plastic bag that the Dillen satchel was taped into has the info for the TSV satchel in bone, so I'm wondering if some loser pulled a fast one by shipping that Dillen bag to Q and keeping the bone satchel.  UGH.  (I just don't want them to think it's ME trying to rip them off.)





Hey Sarah! Sorry to hear about your order. I had a similar issue once. I ordered a JR ring. It was supposed to be smoky quartz and diamonique. The one I got was all diamonique, which was the cheaper option. My packing slip had the right item/option. The label in the plastic bag also had the right item. I thought the same: someone did a switch with the rings. I ended up keeping the ring since it matched other pieces I have and since I had gotten it cheaper than the original price since it was a LTS, otherwise I would have returned it with a complain to CS.


What satchel is the one you ordered?


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> MB, THANK goodness it is not a brown bag lololol
> A dooney show tonight and fingers crossed BONE is in the show




Me too, I'm hoping the new Stanwich colors are on tonight. However I dug my pebbled leather dome satchel (black) out of the closet and I'm remembering how much I love this bag, and still obsessing over what second color to get.  Right now it's between red, brown, or caramel. Red and caramel would have to be as is. I just don't know because maybe I want the Bristol..... Indecision will be what puts me on blood pressure medication lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Me too, I'm hoping the new Stanwich colors are on tonight. However I dug my pebbled leather dome satchel (black) out of the closet and I'm remembering how much I love this bag, and still obsessing over what second color to get.  Right now it's between red, brown, or caramel. Red and caramel would have to be as is. I just don't know because maybe I want the Bristol..... Indecision will be what puts me on blood pressure medication lol


 

I keep eyeing the Kingston and Clayton


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I keep eyeing the Kingston and Clayton




Do you have any of these? I have Kingston in black and love it! Totally recommend it!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Me too, I'm hoping the new Stanwich colors are on tonight. However I dug my *pebbled leather dome satchel (black)* out of the closet and I'm remembering how much I love this bag, and still obsessing over what second color to get.  Right now it's between red, brown, or caramel. Red and caramel would have to be as is. I just don't know because maybe I want the Bristol..... Indecision will be what puts me on blood pressure medication lol





Is this the same style Sarah ordered? pic please.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Do you have any of these? I have Kingston in black and love it! Totally recommend it!


 
No not yet - I keep going back and forth.

OK I am putting you on a BAN with black bags lololololol


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Hey Sarah! Sorry to hear about your order. I had a similar issue once. I ordered a JR ring. It was supposed to be smoky quartz and diamonique. The one I got was all diamonique, which was the cheaper option. My packing slip had the right item/option. The label in the plastic bag also had the right item. I thought the same: someone did a switch with the rings. I ended up keeping the ring since it matched other pieces I have and since I had gotten it cheaper than the original price since it was a LTS, otherwise I would have returned it with a complain to CS.
> 
> 
> What satchel is the one you ordered?



I ordered *THIS* in bone.    I got *THIS*, in gray.   :censor:


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> MB, THANK goodness it is not a brown bag lololol
> A dooney show tonight and fingers crossed BONE is in the show



Hah!   I have a brown MK coming from Bloomingdales.      I guess the carrier pidgeon lost his map since it is taking FOREVER to get here.


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> No not yet - I keep going back and forth.
> 
> OK I am putting you on a BAN with black bags lololololol







Too late for that GF! 
I just got another black one on Tuesday and actually got 2 more black ones at Macy's during the coach sale 2 weeks ago or so. I just took pics. Will post pics soon.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I ordered *THIS* in bone.    I got *THIS*, in gray.   :censor:





Ah, the Bristol style one. I thought you had ordered an older domed one, similar to the little dome available now (in leather and in patent).


Have you seen the small satchel in Dillen at the Dooney site. They have it in white with the tan trim at $276. I wonder how white it is, it looks ivory


http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=59890&sitex=10020:22372:US


----------



## Twoboyz

I finally saw the Stanwich in baby pink on a YouTube video. The video is called "A Dooney break up". I almost couldn't believe my eyes!  It's so cute. She's so funny too, love her videos.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> I ordered *THIS* in bone.    I got *THIS*, in gray.   :censor:



What a bunch of dummies!


crazyforcoach09 said:


> No not yet - I keep going back and forth.
> 
> OK I am putting you on a BAN with black bags lololololol



Love your siggy line!  It's on tonight!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Ah, the Bristol style one. I thought you had ordered an older domed one, similar to the little dome available now (in leather and in patent).
> 
> 
> Have you seen the small satchel in Dillen at the Dooney site. They have it in white with the tan trim at $276. I wonder how white it is, it looks ivory
> 
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=59890&sitex=10020:22372:US



Yeah, that Dillen is cute, but I'm kind of burned out on that particular satchel style.    Enough is enough, lol.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> What a bunch of dummies!
> 
> 
> Love your siggy line!  It's on tonight!




Lolololo, yessssss. Cant wait.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Yeah, that Dillen is cute, but I'm kind of burned out on that particular satchel style.    Enough is enough, lol.




What about the small blair...It comes in bone and in white. On sale too $223.50


http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=63385&sitex=10020:22372:US



Or the pocket satchel
http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=59892&sitex=10020:22372:US


Check the dillen selection at ILD. A lot of good deals.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> What about the small blair...It comes in bone and in white. On sale too $223.50
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=63385&sitex=10020:22372:US
> 
> Or the pocket satchel
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=59892&sitex=10020:22372:US
> 
> Check the dillen selection at ILD. A lot of good deals.



Nah.  I like that Chelsea style satchel and I want bone.  Sigh.   I ordered an Aimee Kestenberg bag to console myself.


----------



## accessorygirl2

I had Clayton in chestnut but returned it. I loved it, but I wish it wasn't SO heavy. At 4 plus pounds, it makes large flo satchel seem like a lightweight. I just didn't think I could deal with the weight.


----------



## accessorygirl2

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I keep eyeing the Kingston and Clayton



Sorry my previous reply was to this. Forgot to quote...


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Nah.  I like that Chelsea style satchel and I want bone.  Sigh.   I ordered an Aimee Kestenberg bag to console myself.




Which one did you get?  I watched a little bit of the show last night.


----------



## Bobetta

accessorygirl2 said:


> I had Clayton in chestnut but returned it. I loved it, but I wish it wasn't SO heavy. At 4 plus pounds, it makes large flo satchel seem like a lightweight. I just didn't think I could deal with the weight.




And I had the chestnut in the Kingston and loved it. Pretty and rich and solid. And even though it was heavy, the weight disappeared on your shoulder since it was a solid hobo. But I imagine the Clayton's weight to be more noticeable because of the way it's carried. It was hard to return.


----------



## accessorygirl2

Bobetta said:


> And I had the chestnut in the Kingston and loved it. Pretty and rich and solid. And even though it was heavy, the weight disappeared on your shoulder since it was a solid hobo. But I imagine the Clayton's weight to be more noticeable because of the way it's carried. It was hard to return.



Just looked up the weights again to refresh my memory...Kingston is 2 lbs 10 oz. Clayton is 3 lbs 7 oz. These weights are according to qvc.


----------



## Bobetta

accessorygirl2 said:


> Just looked up the weights again to refresh my memory...Kingston is 2 lbs 10 oz. Clayton is 3 lbs 7 oz. These weights are according to qvc.




I didn't realize the Clayton weighed more. And since it doesn't hug the shoulder like Kingston, I bet the weight is even more noticeable. Cute bags though. I liked the Kingston a lot.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I just want to wish you ladies a Happy Mother's Day!!! Thanks for all you do to help our young adults be all they can be. &#128521; It's so great to have a little Dooney family to share in all my love for beautiful handbags. &#128092;


----------



## Gilmoregirl

You're too sweet Pcan!  Do you have any dooneyistas of your own?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> You're too sweet Pcan!  Do you have any dooneyistas of your own?




&#128521;... Yes, I do!!! 22 and 12. The 13 year old is waiting for me to croak so she can inherent all my bags. What a way to gain a bag collection huh? Lol.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Lol! Mine (19&9) were fighting over the pink stanwich until I told them she gets buried with me


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> Lol! Mine (19&9) were fighting over the pink stanwich until I told them she gets buried with me




Lol... Lol... Good way to solve that one!!! I see we both have kids 100 years apart.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

We should belong to the "crazy mothers thread" lol I have a two year old as well... which makes me straight up NUTS lol


----------



## Gilmoregirl

My 19 yo was upset with me because, having been raised right, she's can't just go pick up a "cheap" bag anywhere and be happy with it. Lol I also reminded her that she was raised to work hard, and she can get all of the fine things a woman deserves


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> We should belong to the "crazy mothers thread" lol I have a two year old as well... which makes me straight up NUTS lol




Lol, lol... Uhhh, I'll leave that one alone. Lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> My 19 yo was upset with me because, having been raised right, she's can't just go pick up a "cheap" bag anywhere and be happy with it. Lol I also reminded her that she was raised to work hard, and she can get all of the fine things a woman deserves




Exactly!!! These girls... What can we say? A mess! Lol


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> We should belong to the "crazy mothers thread" lol I have a two year old as well... which makes me straight up NUTS lol




You win!  Lol.  In all seriousness, I don't know how you do it. Happy Mothers Day  to you.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I just want to wish you ladies a Happy Mother's Day!!! Thanks for all you do to help our young adults be all they can be. &#128521; It's so great to have a little Dooney family to share in all my love for beautiful handbags. &#128092;
> 
> View attachment 2611614




Thank you GF!!  A very Happy Mother's Day to you too.  You should get yourself a gift and grab that red Stanwich  I love the card you made. Really cute.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I hope every one of you wonderful ladies have a fabulous YOU day. I truly enjoy sharing with you ladies and hope your families show you a truly wonderful day


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> I just want to wish you ladies a Happy Mother's Day!!! Thanks for all you do to help our young adults be all they can be. &#128521; It's so great to have a little Dooney family to share in all my love for beautiful handbags. &#128092;
> 
> View attachment 2611614


Happpppy Mommie Day to all u ladies


----------



## Twoboyz

Happy Mother's Day Dooneynistas!!


----------



## elbgrl

And Happy Mother's Day to you Pcan and CforC!  

Here's wishing all my Dooney friends a wonderful Mother's Day and all the bags you dream of!


----------



## Nebo

Happy mothers day to all the lovely mommy ladies


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Tawnycat... &#127882;&#127881;&#127880;Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to youuu, Happy Biiirthday dear Tawnycaaaattt, Happy Biiiirthdaaayyy toooo youuuu! &#127856;. I hope you enjoy your special day today and many, many more to come... And equally as important... Many, many more Dooney's!!! &#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Happy Birthday tawnycat! I hope you have a fantastic day!


----------



## Twoboyz

And a big Happy Birthday wish from me too Tawnycat!  Hope you can find your perfect Smith bag soon


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Hey ladies... Just thought I'd pass this along in case you are interested. You can submit through Dooney.com. Deadline is midnight, 5/19... This would be a good way for me to get a couple bags and not break my bag ban. 

Good Luck!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hey ladies... Just thought I'd pass this along in case you are interested. You can submit through Dooney.com. Deadline is midnight, 5/19... This would be a good way for me to get a couple bags and not break my bag ban.
> 
> Good Luck!!




Thanks Pcan!  Looks like we have some work to do!


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hey ladies... Just thought I'd pass this along in case you are interested. You can submit through Dooney.com. Deadline is midnight, 5/19... This would be a good way for me to get a couple bags and not break my bag ban.
> 
> Good Luck!!




I think I might try with my salmon. But considering how many fashion bloggers are rocking Clayton these days, Im not gonna keep my hopes up.

It would be fun if one of "our own" forum ladies got it


----------



## Nebo

Happy Birthday Tawnycat!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Ugh... I am so NOT photogenic... meaning the pictures don't show me nearly as beautiful as I am in my own head... and they make me look older too


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Ugh... I am so NOT photogenic... meaning the pictures don't show me nearly as beautiful as I am in my own head... and they make me look older too



You are too funny.  I think I have this same issue.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> You are too funny.  I think I have this same issue.




Chickens!!!! Lol...


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Chickens!!!! Lol...



Lol! I think I can do pictures, but I have to be the photographer.  I'm still too squeamish for videos..... :shame:


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Videos? It's bad enough in pictures... In a pic I look like Frodo, on video I sound like Yoda...so NO...


----------



## MrsKC

Gilmoregirl said:


> Ugh... I am so NOT photogenic... meaning the pictures don't show me nearly as beautiful as I am in my own head... and they make me look older too


I'm right there with ya, sister


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Lol! I think I can do pictures, but I have to be the photographer.  I'm still too squeamish for videos..... :shame:




Lol.. I have to take my own pics too. They come out better.  And I wish you l ladies would do videos (begging). You all have tons of bags... Plus, we need more Dooneynistas on the Tube. We are running out of videos and being forced to watch LV videos (even though I'm not a LV fan, I love watching). &#128513;&#128513;&#128513; but... There is always the solution of not showing your face on the videos. Can't you see I'm trying really hard. Lol. But honestly.... I totally understand!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I was looking for mod shots of a couple bags (Toledo mail bag and Red Smith) that I know was posted but had to peel through all of threads trying to remember where they were posted to find them. Grrr... I am creating a new thread for MOD SHOTS ONLY (no responses), so it will be easier for us to reference/find when we just want to see a particular bag without all the convo/strolling in between. We could still post them in other threads too but Just to have in one spot would be helpful in my opinion. I looked as far back as a year and didn't see a thread, so I'm hoping I'm not duplicating.


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Videos? It's bad enough in pictures... In a pic I look like Frodo, on video I sound like Yoda...so NO...




You're too funny. Everyone thinks they sound horrible on video to themselves. For me it's truly the case  though.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol.. I have to take my own pics too. They come out better.  And I wish you l ladies would do videos (begging). You all have tons of bags... Plus, we need more Dooneynistas on the Tube. We are running out of videos and being forced to watch LV videos (even though I'm not a LV fan, I love watching). &#128513;&#128513;&#128513; but... There is always the solution of not showing your face on the videos. Can't you see I'm trying really hard. Lol. But honestly.... I totally understand!




I know!  I agree we need more Dooney videos on YouTube! I'm working on it Pcan. Hopefully I'll work up the courage soon  you know I want to be a team player.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I was looking for mod shots of a couple bags (Toledo mail bag and Red Smith) that I know was posted but had to peel through all of threads trying to remember where they were posted to find them. Grrr... I am creating a new thread for MOD SHOTS ONLY (no responses), so it will be easier for us to reference/find when we just want to see a particular bag without all the convo/strolling in between. We could still post them in other threads too but Just to have in one spot would be helpful in my opinion. I looked as far back as a year and didn't see a thread, so I'm hoping I'm not duplicating.




I posted some for you of my Toledo mail satchel. I probably can't even remember what thread, but I can repost in your new thread. I think it's a great idea.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I was looking for mod shots of a couple bags (Toledo mail bag and Red Smith) that I know was posted but had to peel through all of threads trying to remember where they were posted to find them. Grrr... I am creating a new thread for MOD SHOTS ONLY (no responses), so it will be easier for us to reference/find when we just want to see a particular bag without all the convo/strolling in between. We could still post them in other threads too but Just to have in one spot would be helpful in my opinion. I looked as far back as a year and didn't see a thread, so I'm hoping I'm not duplicating.




I think crazy4coach09 posted the red smith in "what Dooney are you carrying today" sticky not that long ago. I could be wrong on the thread but I remember the picture.


----------



## Twoboyz

Twoboyz said:


> I think crazy4coach09 posted the red smith in "what Dooney are you carrying today" sticky not that long ago. I could be wrong on the thread but I remember the picture.




I'm sorry, pardon me, crazyforcoach09.


----------



## Twoboyz

Twoboyz said:


> I'm sorry, pardon me, crazyforcoach09.




Post# 2167 in that thread.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I was looking for mod shots of a couple bags (Toledo mail bag and Red Smith) that I know was posted but had to peel through all of threads trying to remember where they were posted to find them. Grrr... I am creating a new thread for MOD SHOTS ONLY (no responses), so it will be easier for us to reference/find when we just want to see a particular bag without all the convo/strolling in between. We could still post them in other threads too but Just to have in one spot would be helpful in my opinion. I looked as far back as a year and didn't see a thread, so I'm hoping I'm not duplicating.




Check thread "New Shades of Toledo" for my mod shots of the mail satchel. Post # 8 I think. Sorry, I can't figure out how to post a link with my iphone.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Check thread "New Shades of Toledo" for my mod shots of the mail satchel. Post # 8 I think. Sorry, I can't figure out how to post a link with my iphone.




Yes, finally found them but I I went through the Stanwich thread, what bag are you carrying and finally the Toledo


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes, finally found them but I I went through the Stanwich thread, what bag are you carrying and finally the Toledo




I know it's hard to find things sometimes, even doing a search. I was looking for photos of the small ocean blue satchel today. Now I'm contemplating that color.... It just never ends. I tell you.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I know it's hard to find things sometimes, even doing a search. I was looking for photos of the small ocean blue satchel today. Now I'm contemplating that color.... It just never ends. I tell you.




That Ocean is GORGEOUS!!! And yes... It never ends. Lol


----------



## Nebo

For you ladies, who like to wear shoulder bags as well as satchels- I can just imagine how hard it gets to be on a bag freeze. Luckily for me, I really don like to wear them like that 

I gave up on my 11 colors in Dooney satchels, narrowed it down to 5, picked three more styles in different colors and that will be it. I'll try my best for that to be it


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> For you ladies, who like to wear shoulder bags as well as satchels- I can just imagine how hard it gets to be on a bag freeze. Luckily for me, I really don like to wear them like that
> 
> I gave up on my 11 colors in Dooney satchels, narrowed it down to 5, picked three more styles in different colors and that will be it. I'll try my best for that to be it




If you can do that then you'll be an example for is . What are the three other styles? Did you already mention it and I missed it?


----------



## Nebo

Between my shoes and now bags, Im just trying to keep balance hahaha. Plus, I just think with my lifestyle I really dont need more.
 Other styles are zip zip pebbled satchel in caramel, croco fino in t moro and patent drawstring in white with black bottom.

The fourth one would be that nylon domed, but thats gonna be more of a utilty bag. The only way I would get another one is if there will be one more fun color on 65 off in medium pocket style. But that would just be indulgence not really a necessity.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Between my shoes and now bags, Im just trying to keep balance hahaha. Plus, I just think with my lifestyle I really dont need more.
> Other styles are zip zip pebbled satchel in caramel, croco fino in t moro and patent drawstring in white with black bottom.
> 
> The fourth one would be that nylon domed, but thats gonna be more of a utilty bag. The only way I would get another one is if there will be one more fun color on 65 off in medium pocket style. But that would just be indulgence not really a necessity.




That would be a nice diverse collection. Cute styles! You would be set for sure. Is any if this really necessity? We might think so, but so many out there would probably disagree. Lol


----------



## SandraElle

PcanTannedBty said:


> I was looking for mod shots of a couple bags (Toledo mail bag and Red Smith) that I know was posted but had to peel through all of threads trying to remember where they were posted to find them. Grrr... I am creating a new thread for MOD SHOTS ONLY (no responses), so it will be easier for us to reference/find when we just want to see a particular bag without all the convo/strolling in between. We could still post them in other threads too but Just to have in one spot would be helpful in my opinion. I looked as far back as a year and didn't see a thread, so I'm hoping I'm not duplicating.


 
Can you make it a Sticky or do the mods have to do that? Great idea...would love this.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> That would be a nice diverse collection. Cute styles! You would be set for sure. Is any if this really necessity? We might think so, but so many out there would probably disagree. Lol



My best friend can't wrap her head around my handbag obsession ... if I happen to mention not being able to choose or wanting another color or style her first response is always "Third World problems" lol


----------



## Nebo

We are horrible Im really just talking about what works for me. I dont think any woman would mind a living room size closet with shoes and bags and all the cool places to wear it. I certainly wouldnt


----------



## PcanTannedBty

SandraElle said:


> Can you make it a Sticky or do the mods have to do that? Great idea...would love this.




I didn't create it because It won't let me do as a sticky because I'm not a "moderator". I would think it need to be a sticky for quick access. How do you become a moderator or is there one already in the forum? I'm assuming we can contact the members that started the stickies and ask them to create for us?


----------



## seton

this forum is not big enough to be assigned a regular mod. 
*Swanky Mama Of Three *seems to be the mod who is doing this forum. You can PM her with what u want done (sticky thread).


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> this forum is not big enough to be assigned a regular mod.
> *Swanky Mama Of Three *seems to be the mod who is doing this forum. You can PM her with what u want done (sticky thread).




Thank you!! I PM'ed her with my request.


----------



## tawnycat

PcanTannedBty said:


> Tawnycat... &#127882;&#127881;&#127880;Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to youuu, Happy Biiirthday dear Tawnycaaaattt, Happy Biiiirthdaaayyy toooo youuuu! &#127856;. I hope you enjoy your special day today and many, many more to come... And equally as important... Many, many more Dooney's!!! &#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;


Oh..I just found your post..Thank you soooo much!! I had a wonderful birthday. (:


----------



## tawnycat

Twoboyz said:


> And a big Happy Birthday wish from me too Tawnycat!  Hope you can find your perfect Smith bag soon


Thank you!! (:


----------



## tawnycat

Gilmoregirl said:


> Happy Birthday tawnycat! I hope you have a fantastic day!


Thank you!!(:


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Hey ladies... I wanted to create a mod shot sticky but was unable to because it says I need to me a moderator or something like that. I have reached out to a couple people that I see have posted stickies but no responses yet. I think the private messaging can be tricky here and don't send notifications if u have new messages so I thought I'd post my request here. 

If you are able to post stickys, can you please post the below as a sticky? Thank you!! 

-------------------------------------------
Name of Sticky: Mod Shots ONLY (no responses)

This thread had been created for Mod (Modeling) Shots ONLY!!! (No Responses)

This allows us to see mod shots uninterrupted; therefore eliminating comments in between. Please feel free to continue to post mod shots in other threads as you see necessary for opinions, etc. 

This thread is a place where we can see how bags look in "real" life and on a person, which will help determine how the bag might look on your particular body type/frame when you are deciding if a bag is right for you. 

When posting to this thread, please be sure to include the following:

* Mod (Modeling) Shot with bag in clear view and different angles (if possible)

* Name & Style of Bag (I.e.- Small Florentine Satchel, Florentine Smith, etc.)

* Color of bag

* Price point (if you'd like)

* Any other information you feel might be helpful if someone is considering the bag. 

***** If you have prior mod shots, please post them here to help get the thread started. &#128515;

We look forward to seeing your beautiful bags..


----------



## Nebo

I think you can go ahead and make this a new thread and then whoever is the admin can just make it a sticky.


----------



## Nebo

Also, by modeling you mean wearing it, holding it etc, not just the bag shots? Maybe you should post that too, just to be super transparent.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Also, by modeling you mean wearing it, holding it etc, not just the bag shots? Maybe you should post that too, just to be super transparent.




Yes... By Modeling I mean "wearing/holding it" the bag so we can see how it looks on the body. No bag only shots in this thread. Those can still b posted in the "what bag r u carrying thread". Yes, I'll add that to the thread.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> I think you can go ahead and make this a new thread and then whoever is the admin can just make it a sticky.




Since I've reached out to the moderators and started this whole thingy, I can just tell them to add the sticky.


----------



## seton

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes... By Modeling I mean "wearing/holding it" the bag so we can see how it looks on the body. No bag only shots in this thread. Those can still b posted in the "what bag r u carrying thread". Yes, I'll add that to the thread.



actually, I noticed that this DB forum seems to like to posts Bags Only shots, which is not the norm at most of the other forums here. Modelling shots are called "action" shots here. If u look at other stickys in other forums here, there is one that says some version of "Your ______ in Action".


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> actually, I noticed that this DB forum seems to like to posts Bags Only shots, which is not the norm at most of the other forums here. Modelling shots are called "action" shots here. If u look at other stickys in other forums here, there is one that says some version of "Your ______ in Action".




I'm new to this Purse Forum thingy and not familiar with all the lingo and such. ... I didn't realize it was so much uniformity and wrong and right. Maybe I'll just stick to posting. It's not that serious. &#128515; I deal with enough "by the book" at work. I come here to relax...


----------



## seton

ur right! it's not that serious. whatever makes u happy. 

it's relatively easy here. i usually hang around different sections where there are three regular mods and one of them is a big over-manager.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm new to this Purse Forum thingy and not familiar with all the lingo and such. ... I didn't realize it was so much uniformity and wrong and right. Maybe I'll just stick to posting. It's not that serious. &#128515; I deal with enough "by the book" at work. I come here to relax...



Good thing it's wanted in this forum and not the others :thumbup:


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm new to this Purse Forum thingy and not familiar with all the lingo and such. ... I didn't realize it was so much uniformity and wrong and right. Maybe I'll just stick to posting. It's not that serious. &#128515; I deal with enough "by the book" at work. I come here to relax...


Coach has a mod shot thread. They post the bag they carryin that day.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm new to this Purse Forum thingy and not familiar with all the lingo and such. ... I didn't realize it was so much uniformity and wrong and right. Maybe I'll just stick to posting. It's not that serious. &#128515; I deal with enough "by the book" at work. I come here to relax...


GF any thread u start we will use. Thanks for doin this!!!


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> GF any thread u start we will use. Thanks for doin this!!!



^^This!^^ 

Please start your Mod Shots thread Pecan. I'll post to it often, and refer to it often. Thank you.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> Good thing it's wanted in this forum and not the others :thumbup:




Yes!!!! . We love, love mod shots!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

SandraElle said:


> ^^This!^^
> 
> 
> 
> Please start your Mod Shots thread Pecan. I'll post to it often, and refer to it often. Thank you.




Posted/started!!!  Thank you GF. Looking forward to everyones shots.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Coach has a mod shot thread. They post the bag they carryin that day.




Yeah, I just saw that. I think it will be a very helpful thread in our forum since we love seeing mod shots.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> I think you can go ahead and make this a new thread and then whoever is the admin can just make it a sticky.




Thanks for posting your mod shots! They are gorgeous to the 15th power!!!!!! You look so cute. I'm loving the thread already!!


----------



## Nebo

You are very welcome. The idea is awesome. We needed a pix only thread.  We cant help ourselves but chat on everything hahahaha.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Posted/started!!!  Thank you GF. Looking forward to everyones shots.




Thanks for starting the thread  Its going to be fun!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks for starting the thread  Its going to be fun!




No problem!! Thanks for posting that beautiful convertible bag. Looking forward to more. I had almost forgotten you had it. I think the mod shot thread is going to be fun and helpful at the same time but tough with no comments.  I'm already loving it. We needed this. We are visual ladies that love bag porn and that thread will be the perfect venue. And it's free!! No need to bring dollars.


----------



## tawnycat

I noticed no one else posts their face in the Mod Shots..Oh well


----------



## PcanTannedBty

tawnycat said:


> I noticed no one else posts their face in the Mod Shots..Oh well




Oh it's no big deal. You can show it or not. Some people just are shy, I think. I'm on YouTube showing my face all the time, so I'm not really sure why I cut my face off. I really don't mind showing it. Lol. Following suit of others, I guess! I think my initial posts to the forum when I first joined showed my entire body. It doesn't bother me one way or the other.  my focus is on the bag anyway.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> No problem!! Thanks for posting that beautiful convertible bag. Looking forward to more. I had almost forgotten you had it. I think the mod shot thread is going to be fun and helpful at the same time but tough with no comments.  I'm already loving it. We needed this. We are visual ladies that love bag porn and that thread will be the perfect venue. And it's free!! No need to bring dollars.




Haha. Funny!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Great posts on the mod thread ladies! That's definitely going to be a great one. I especially love the "details"... I think it will be a very successful thread! Well done Pcan! Fantastic idea!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> Great posts on the mod thread ladies! That's definitely going to be a great one. I especially love the "details"... I think it will be a very successful thread! Well done Pcan! Fantastic idea!




Thank you GG. Yeah, I thought including details would help the urge to respond. I think it will be successful as well. We are off to a great start.


----------



## Nebo

tawnycat said:


> I noticed no one else posts their face in the Mod Shots..Oh well



Hahaha, So the beauty doesnt distract from the bag, you know 

On my reveal threads I have The Face, but I was thinking for mod shots, lets just keep it on the bags hahahah.


----------



## tawnycat

Nebo said:


> Hahaha, So the beauty doesnt distract from the bag, you know
> 
> On my reveal threads I have The Face, but I was thinking for mod shots, lets just keep it on the bags hahahah.


The bags really are the main focus. My husband thinks its funny when I call it "Purse Porn". (:


----------



## Twoboyz

tawnycat said:


> The bags really are the main focus. My husband thinks its funny when I call it "Purse Porn". (:




Calling it that might be the only way to make my DH understand. Lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Calling it that might be the only way to make my DH understand. Lol




LMBO!!!! Too funny.


----------



## Nebo

tawnycat said:


> The bags really are the main focus. My husband thinks its funny when I call it "Purse Porn". (:



Btw, you have a gorgeous mane of hair on you, lady! See, what did I tell you- distracting 

Yeah, we are all secretly bag flashers


----------



## tawnycat

Nebo said:


> Btw, you have a gorgeous mane of hair on you, lady! See, what did I tell you- distracting
> 
> Yeah, we are all secretly bag flashers


Thanks Nebo!! I've been growing it out for two years from a short bob.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

CrazyforCoach... Girl, I've been sleepin on the Dillen Satchels. Your Sand is beautiful. Reminds me of the Natural Flo. Thanks for adding your mod shots in the thread.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> CrazyforCoach... Girl, I've been sleepin on the Dillen Satchels. Your Sand is beautiful. Reminds me of the Natural Flo. Thanks for adding your mod shots in the thread.


Thnk u doll. Girl i lvvvvve dillen leather!!!!!  U r very welcome


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Since I've reached out to the moderators and started this whole thingy, I can just tell them to add the sticky.




Mod shots rock! I used them heavily when I was debating on which bag to pounce on next. Lol. Bags alone - we can see those anytime. But mod shots are gold. Thanks for starting it. Gonna check it out.


----------



## Nebo

tawnycat said:


> Thanks Nebo!! I've been growing it out for two years from a short bob.



I'm growing mine out for the past year from a bob too  I had it very long before that, then asymmetric bob, and now natural color and a  whole lot of masks and oils to promote growth


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> Mod shots rock! I used them heavily when I was debating on which bag to pounce on next. Lol. Bags alone - we can see those anytime. But mod shots are gold. Thanks for starting it. Gonna check it out.




... It's a fun thread. I'm living it so far. And yes... Mos shots don't come a dime a dozen. "Pounce"... LMBO! I love it. Lol.


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> ... It's a fun thread. I'm living it so far. And yes... Mos shots don't come a dime a dozen. "Pounce"... LMBO! I love it. Lol.




Heck, yeah, pounce. Lol! 
And I checked out the thread - bravo!! Loving it! I have to post up some of the pics I already took and add them there. And, sigh, I need to get a new bag soon just so I can take fresh, new mod shots. What I do for this group.  lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> Heck, yeah, pounce. Lol!
> And I checked out the thread - bravo!! Loving it! I have to post up some of the pics I already took and add them there. And, sigh, I need to get a new bag soon just so I can take fresh, new mod shots. What I do for this group.  lol.




Lol... Yes, I'm excited to see your shots, even if they are older pics. You know we take mod shots anyway we can get them. Lol. Mine were previous shots too except the Croco which was this weekend. The things we do!!! Lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

With all these new bags coming/mail carrier stalkings, I hope our mod shot thread doesn't get buried. I've been trying to find a moderator that can sticky it but to no avail. . No one is responding.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

As long as it stays active it won't, will it?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> As long as it stays active it won't, will it?




True!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> With all these new bags coming/mail carrier stalkings, I hope our mod shot thread doesn't get buried. I've been trying to find a moderator that can sticky it but to no avail. . No one is responding.



I still have some I can post.  It's just a matter of finding the time to do it.  Maybe later today.


----------



## seton

PcanTannedBty said:


> With all these new bags coming/mail carrier stalkings, I hope our mod shot thread doesn't get buried. I've been trying to find a moderator that can sticky it but to no avail. . No one is responding.



really? okay, this calls for brass tactics . . . .hehehe


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> really? okay, this calls for brass tactics . . . .hehehe




Lol... Funny! Yes, I've emailed about 3 people who I see have made stickies in the past for this forum.


----------



## seton

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Funny! Yes, I've emailed about 3 people who I see have made stickies in the past for this forum.



well the first poster in a sticky is not automatically a mod. Ooops! 

anyway, I took drastic measures so we should have results soon. (If I am no longer a member here, you'll know what happened!)


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> well the first poster in a sticky is not automatically a mod. Ooops!
> 
> anyway, I took drastic measures so we should have results soon. (If I am no longer a member here, you'll know what happened!)




I'll go down witcha girl. Lol. Thanks for your efforts. &#128515; after all your hard work, guess I need to get ta modeling. Haha


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks for all your efforts and hard work Pcan and Seton. You two make a good team. It's a fun thread and very helpful.


----------



## elbgrl

I love looking at the kid shots- you ladies do a great job!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Funny! Yes, I've emailed about 3 people who I see have made stickies in the past for this forum.


 
they are SLOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW in getting back to you - TRUST ME took them FOUR MONTHS to return an EMAIL I sent to them - heck I still didnt get a response


----------



## Nebo

The MOD thread is finally a sticky  Gilmoregirl, you are gonna get in troubleeee for commenting, lol. Just kidding. Its hard for me not to comment after every picture. The mod shots are really pretty from all of you.


----------



## SandraElle

Nebo said:


> The MOD thread is finally a sticky  Gilmoregirl, you are gonna get in troubleeee for commenting, lol. Just kidding. Its hard for me not to comment after every picture. The mod shots are really pretty from all of you.


----------



## Nebo

Seton probably pulled some strings  Everybody who worked on making Pcan's thread finally a sticky- thank you ladies. It is really a fun thread and soooo helpful to see the bags in action.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Seton probably pulled some strings  Everybody who worked on making Pcan's thread finally a sticky- thank you ladies. It is really a fun thread and soooo helpful to see the bags in action.




Yaaaaay & turning cartwheels and back flips (even in my older age lol)... Thanks SETON for helping to make this happen and pulling some Dooney magic. Now can you use it to help fulfill my wish list??? Haha. I so love that thread. It's so fun to see what others pair their beautiful bags with. I love it!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

SandraElle said:


>



..


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> The MOD thread is finally a sticky  Gilmoregirl, you are gonna get in troubleeee for commenting, lol. Just kidding. Its hard for me not to comment after every picture. The mod shots are really pretty from all of you.





Lol... Yes, GG is on punishment. No more bags for 2 weeks. Lol. It is hard not to moment. I have to catch myself sometimes too!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yaaaaay & turning cartwheels and back flips (even in my older age lol)... Thanks SETON for helping to make this happen and pulling some Dooney magic. Now can you use it to help fulfill my wish list??? Haha. I so love that thread. It's so fun to see what others pair their beautiful bags with. I love it!!!



Yay!  I see the thread!!!  You guys are great.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> The MOD thread is finally a sticky  Gilmoregirl, you are gonna get in troubleeee for commenting, lol. Just kidding. Its hard for me not to comment after every picture. The mod shots are really pretty from all of you.



Did I comment???? Ahahaha my bad! Sorry Pcan... I just get so excited :what:


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> Did I comment???? Ahahaha my bad! Sorry Pcan... I just get so excited :what:




Lol... Oh girl, it ain't that serious! I know it's hard. We like to comment.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Yes, GG is on punishment. No more bags for 2 weeks. Lol. It is hard not to moment. I have to catch myself sometimes too!!



I was drinking my morning coffee... only had the left eye open which means I was still running at half brain lol so sorry!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> I was drinking my morning coffee... only had the left eye open which means I was still running at half brain lol so sorry!




Lol... Been there, done that.


----------



## Nebo

Gilmoregirl said:


> I was drinking my morning coffee... only had the left eye open which means I was still running at half brain lol so sorry!



Hahaha, I tell my husband Im half vampire  before noon and two cups of coffee. He is sweet and soft as cotton to me in the mornings, until my second dragon head disappears.


----------



## seton

Yay! Glad to be of help!  

Usually when a thread is "No Comments", there is usually a companion thread just for the comments alone on the pics but considering how hard it was just to get the Mod thread sticky-ed, you are better off commenting in this thread . . . as you are doing right now. 

Carry on with the great work. You all look fantastic!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> Yay! Glad to be of help!
> 
> Usually when a thread is "No Comments", there is usually a companion thread just for the comments alone on the pics but considering how hard it was just to get the Mod thread sticky-ed, you are better off commenting in this thread . . . as you are doing right now.
> 
> Carry on with the great work. You all look fantastic!




Thanks girly!! Yeah, I think we've taken over this thread to comment on the mod shot thread.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

TwoBoyz... I almost had a heart attack when I saw that sna... Bag in the mod thread. I am terrified to DEATH of sna..s. I can't even stand to see the word or see pics of them and God forbid I see one In real life. Lol.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks girly!! Yeah, I think we've taken over this thread to comment on the mod shot thread.



Lol we now know how to keep Pcan out of our purse closets...lol

Some of them are too real looking, I'm from the midwest, you see orange python I see Copperhead. ..lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> Lol we now know how to keep Pcan out of our purse closets...lol
> 
> Some of them are too real looking, I'm from the midwest, you see orange python I see Copperhead. ..lol




OMG! I have to wait till your comment is out of view to come back to this thread. That freaked me out. STOP!!! Lol. That will definitely keep me out. Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> TwoBoyz... I almost had a heart attack when I saw that sna... Bag in the mod thread. I am terrified to DEATH of sna..s. I can't even stand to see the word or see pics of them and God forbid I see one In real life. Lol.




Uh oh, because we have a real sn k too. He's in my sons room.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Uh oh, because we have a real sn k too. He's in my sons room.




You guys r mean!!!! Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> You guys r mean!!!! Lol




I'm sorry.... He's really pretty though.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I'm sorry.... He's really pretty though.




I'm scared to open these threads now. Not sure what I'll find. I thought u all were my friends.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> I'm sorry.... He's really pretty though.



What kind?

When I was 14, I used to work at a pet shop part time and my favorite part was taking care of a male boa constrictor. I didnt feed him, just let him get some sun and such.

Now, when I think about letting that 6 ft snake coil around me and put his head on my neck/shoulder area.. I want to slap myself silly. I'm super afraid of snakes, all kinds.A fear that I have developed as an adult, same as fear of sharks. 

I just saw my first snake in the wild as you would say couple of days ago. A loooong, big black chicken snake was crossing the road. 50 ft down the road somebody ran over a rattler... I just had to move half a world away to a place where snakes are as common as a mailman..


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Grrr... I'm changing the subject!!!!!!! &#128545;&#128545; lol ... Packing my babies up. &#128546;&#128546;.  Afraid of blue transfer so I wrapped them in old tees first 




Can believe y'all are so mean!! Lol. I thought we wee family.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Lol Pcan girl you are just too cute!


----------



## Nebo

Poor baby, I feel for you. I cant stand to watch them on Animal Planet without cringing.

I made all white dust bags from a cotton sheet. Have to make one for Miss Ivy tomorrow. I have some left over pillow stuffing and some fabric so Im thinking of making some bag pillows, to stuff inside instead of tissue paper. Will see if it will work.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Poor baby, I feel for you. I cant stand to watch them on Animal Planet without cringing.
> 
> I made all white dust bags from a cotton sheet. Have to make one for Miss Ivy tomorrow. I have some left over pillow stuffing and some fabric so Im thinking of making some bag pillows, to stuff inside instead of tissue paper. Will see if it will work.




Thanks Nebo for rescuing me from these mean bag obsessed ladies and admitting that you have a fear of them too. 

Ahhh, great idea!! I'll have to try that once I get to where I'm going and store them. I don't have time now as I waited to the last inure to pack. Movers will be here Monday. .


----------



## Nebo

OOoh, you are moving, thats the reason you are packing them up like that! I didnt realize. Hopefully to a better place?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> OOoh, you are moving, thats the reason you are packing them up like that! I didnt realize. Hopefully to a better place?




Lol.. Yes moving almost 4000 miles away.  Yes, somewhere very sunny! Bittersweet


----------



## Nebo

Oh, so that is a big move, not " Im just gonna change my house/apartment" 

I wish you all the best in the new place- lots of love, laughter and success.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Oh, so that is a big move, not " Im just gonna change my house/apartment"
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all the best in the new place- lots of love, laughter and success.




Thanks GF!! Yes, a huge move but I'm ready!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> What kind?
> 
> 
> 
> When I was 14, I used to work at a pet shop part time and my favorite part was taking care of a male boa constrictor. I didnt feed him, just let him get some sun and such.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, when I think about letting that 6 ft snake coil around me and put his head on my neck/shoulder area.. I want to slap myself silly. I'm super afraid of snakes, all kinds.A fear that I have developed as an adult, same as fear of sharks.
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw my first snake in the wild as you would say couple of days ago. A loooong, big black chicken snake was crossing the road. 50 ft down the road somebody ran over a rattler... I just had to move half a world away to a place where snakes are as common as a mailman..




Oh wow, isn't it funny how we can change? Yeah, I think IFAD be a little more leery of wild snakes. I'm sorry PcanTannedBty (don't read this post!) We have a Ball Python. We've had him since he was a tiny baby. He's not big because he doesn't eat big feed. He's mostly in his cage because my son doesn't take him out much anymore. He's much tamer than our cat, so there really is nothing to be afraid of. We had 6 snakes at one time, but have sold all but this one. Yes DS was very into snakes at one time and I kind of got into it myself a little. It was fun to share an interest with my DS. However DS has moved on to graphic design and movie editing and I have moved on to purses. Purses are more fun.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol.. Yes moving almost 4000 miles away.  Yes, somewhere very sunny! Bittersweet




Oh my goodness!  That is clear across the country!  Best wishes and I hope it all goes well. Just think how much use you'll get out of your Flo's in your sunny new home. Sorry for all the scary talk. I just didn't want to ignore anyone's questions. We can be done with that discussion now and never bring it up again


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Oh my goodness!  That is clear across the country!  Best wishes and I hope it all goes well. Just think how much use you'll get out of your Flo's in your sunny new home. Sorry for all the scary talk. I just didn't want to ignore anyone's questions. We can be done with that discussion now and never bring it up again




Thank you GF!! Yeah, it's a long ways but I'm excited for a new start. And YES!!! Patina here I come!!! Sunshine. 

Oh I knew it was all in fun. It's ok!!  You all are still mean though. Lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you GF!! Yeah, it's a long ways but I'm excited for a new start. And YES!!! Patina here I come!!! Sunshine.
> 
> Oh I knew it was all in fun. It's ok!!  You all are still mean though. Lol.




 lol


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Oh wow, isn't it funny how we can change? Yeah, I think IFAD be a little more leery of wild snakes. I'm sorry PcanTannedBty (don't read this post!) We have a Ball Python. We've had him since he was a tiny baby. He's not big because he doesn't eat big feed. He's mostly in his cage because my son doesn't take him out much anymore. He's much tamer than our cat, so there really is nothing to be afraid of. We had 6 snakes at one time, but have sold all but this one. Yes DS was very into snakes at one time and I kind of got into it myself a little. It was fun to share an interest with my DS. However DS has moved on to graphic design and movie editing and I have moved on to purses. Purses are more fun.



Those have really pretty markings! It is just different when you see a snake in the wild or one that is used to being handled and is a pet.
Any wild animal for that matter, I guess.

Some of my friends have ferrets, pet skunks, iguanas ( the big ones), scorpions and snakes.
 I have always been more of a dog person  Simple


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Those have really pretty markings! It is just different when you see a snake in the wild or one that is used to being handled and is a pet.
> 
> Any wild animal for that matter, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my friends have ferrets, pet skunks, iguanas ( the big ones), scorpions and snakes.
> 
> I have always been more of a dog person  Simple




Ferrets are so funny. I love to watch them!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

PcanTannedBty said:


> ...






	

		
			
		

		
	
Hey ladies! Quick question...  In the process of packing my bags.. Do you think this type of tape would hurt the tassels on my bags?  I ran out of bands and don't want to stop packing and go get more. It's a real thin tape. It's not the real sticky masking tape. It peels off real easy. Do you think I would be ok or have anyone used it before?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

[ QUOTE=PcanTannedBty;26797453]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2626087

	

		
			
		

		
	
Hey ladies! Quick question...  In the process of packing my bags.. Do you think this type of tape would hurt the tassels on my bags?  I ran out of bands and don't want to stop packing and go get more. It's a real thin tape. It's not the real sticky masking tape. It peels off real easy. Do you think I would be ok or have anyone used it before?[/QUOTE]

Ooohhh, never mind!!! I just tried it and took it off and see a little Moss on it!!!... Headed to get more rubber bands.


----------



## Nebo

I would wrap it with a piece of paper, and use the tape to secure the paper. I would still be afraid to just put the tape on the leather. The glue has probably some chemicals and I dont think that should come in contact with the leather.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> I would wrap it with a piece of paper, and use the tape to secure the paper. I would still be afraid to just put the tape on the leather. The glue has probably some chemicals and I dont think that should come in contact with the leather.



I agree... excellent suggestion


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> [ QUOTE=PcanTannedBty;26797453]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2626087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Quick question...  In the process of packing my bags.. Do you think this type of tape would hurt the tassels on my bags?  I ran out of bands and don't want to stop packing and go get more. It's a real thin tape. It's not the real sticky masking tape. It peels off real easy. Do you think I would be ok or have anyone used it before?



Ooohhh, never mind!!! I just tried it and took it off and see a little Moss on it!!!... Headed to get more rubber bands. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2626096

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

Whew! That could have been catastrophic  if you had hit any kind of humidity during the move... I hate to even think about it. Good thing you tested it!


----------



## Trudysmom

Glad you tested it! I would use paper or tissue paper.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> I would wrap it with a piece of paper, and use the tape to secure the paper. I would still be afraid to just put the tape on the leather. The glue has probably some chemicals and I dont think that should come in contact with the leather.




Thank you, thank you... I  thought that since the tape wasn't real sticky and peeled off easy that it would be ok. I didn't think about the chemicals in the tape. I would have been devastated!!! And I'm going to a high humidity area... Disaster!!! Paper then tape it is a great idea. And I don't even have to leave the house! Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> Glad you tested it! I would use paper or tissue paper.




Whew... My too!! That wouldn't have been a happy ending when I got to my final destination. Thanks for the suggestion... Doing it now!


----------



## seton

leather is too soft to put any typeof tpe on it for any length of time


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> leather is too soft to put any typeof tpe on it for any length of time




I knew you ladies would nicely let me know that it was a stupid idea. &#128527;


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> I knew you ladies would nicely let me know that it was a stupid idea. &#128527;


Just glad all is fine.


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you, thank you... I  thought that since the tape wasn't real sticky and peeled off easy that it would be ok. I didn't think about the chemicals in the tape. I would have been devastated!!! And I'm going to a high humidity area... Disaster!!! Paper then tape it is a great idea. And I don't even have to leave the house! Thanks ladies!!!



You are welcome. Thats is how my bags came from the outlet- with paper, then tape on the tassels, so I remembered.

Lady, you have been packing those bags for two days- you have a whole lot of bags


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> You are welcome. Thats is how my bags came from the outlet- with paper, then tape on the tassels, so I remembered.
> 
> 
> 
> Lady, you have been packing those bags for two days- you have a whole lot of bags




Lol... I know right??? Yesterday, I ran out of the size boxes I needed to pack them so I stopped until I got more boxes today. And NO... I don't have THAT many. Lol. I only put 2-3 in a box. Don't want them crowded. I'm such a bad moving planner.  Spending more time making Target runs than i am packing.


----------



## seton

if u need more boxes, I get mine from uline.com
I get them the next day. They have a distribution centr in PA so should be the same for you.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> if u need more boxes, I get mine from uline.com
> I get them the next day. They have a distribution centr in PA so should be the same for you.




Are they reasonably priced? I'm spending tons at target


----------



## seton

PcanTannedBty said:


> Are they reasonably priced? I'm spending tons at target



I think so. I bought some big boxes this wk (but they have every size) 30 x 14 x 14 and they came to about $3 ea including delivery.

There are also companies that specialize in recycling used boxes. Very environment friendly. Their prices are almost as much as new boxes tho. I use uline bc it's for business.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> I think so. I bought some big boxes this wk (but they have every size) 30 x 14 x 14 and they came to about $3 ea including delivery.
> 
> There are also companies that specialize in recycling used boxes. Very environment friendly. Their prices are almost as much as new boxes tho. I use uline bc it's for business.




Oh wow!!! Great price for jumbo boxes. Mine aren't that big. I will definitely check them out now before I go buy more. I have till next Wednesday so that's plenty time for me to get them.  I have tons more to pack and spending from $3-6 per box for med-large boxes. Not very economical. Thanks so much for the lead.


----------



## Di 623

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh wow!!! Great price for jumbo boxes. Mine aren't that big. I will definitely check them out now before I go buy more. I have till next Wednesday so that's plenty time for me to get them.  I have tons more to pack and spending from $3-6 per box for med-large boxes. Not very economical. Thanks so much for the lead.



You can also go to the local mall and ask the managers at the stores if they have cardboard boxes they haven't thrown away yet. Go to a shoe store, they usually get the biggest ones. I get people coming to my store a lot asking for them.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Di 623 said:


> You can also go to the local mall and ask the managers at the stores if they have cardboard boxes they haven't thrown away yet. Go to a shoe store, they usually get the biggest ones. I get people coming to my store a lot asking for them.




Ahhhh... Free sounds better! I actually need to go to the mall this weekend. Maybe I'll call tomorrow to see if they can save them for me.  Thanks for another great idea!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahhhh... Free sounds better! I actually need to go to the mall this weekend. Maybe I'll call tomorrow to see if they can save them for me.  Thanks for another great idea!





Hi Pcan!
I haven't been online lately so I'm way behind on all the threads. I just saw the last couple of pages and and saw that you are moving. I hope packing is going ok.
I just moved here last November all the way from MN, so I had to do the same as you...pack all my babies up. I packed all the dooneys in their blue dustbags and they are all ok. I hate moving, the packing and unpacking. I haven't even finished unpacking 


One more suggestion for the boxes, I get boxes at U-Haul. They have all kinds of boxes and they are cheaper than at Target. 


Are you moving soon? I hope I can meet you at the outlet (Tulalip) before you move.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Hi Pcan!
> I haven't been online lately so I'm way behind on all the threads. I just saw the last couple of pages and and saw that you are moving. I hope packing is going ok.
> I just moved here last November all the way from MN, so I had to do the same as you...pack all my babies up. I packed all the dooneys in their blue dustbags and they are all ok. I hate moving, the packing and unpacking. I haven't even finished unpacking
> 
> 
> One more suggestion for the boxes, I get boxes at U-Haul. They have all kinds of boxes and they are cheaper than at Target.
> 
> 
> Are you moving soon? I hope I can meet you at the outlet (Tulalip) before you move.




Oh yeah, I couldn't remember who all lived here in WA.  I won't be able to make it to the outlet before I leave. . I hate that us WA ladies didn't get to all meet. I leave next Wednesday and have tons of stuff to do before then. I DREAD moving too!!! And I'm doing it by myself which makes it worse. I tried U-Haul and they pricey. They have great boxes though but I'm on a budget. It's costing me toooooooooons of money to move cross country and every penny helps. That's why I've been on a bag ban for the past couple months. I packed mine in the blue dust bags as well but fort lighter bags, I wrapped them in a t-shirt before putting in the dust bag. I heard a couple stories where the blue left a blue hue on some bags and didn't want to chance it especially since I'm moving to a high humidity area. 

Thanks so much for the "well move" wishes. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Twoboyz

I hope all you lovely ladies and gents are having a great Memorial Day weekend. It's a gorgeous day here in the Midwest (finally) and I am just grateful for this day. Both DS's are here and I'm so happy to spend time with them. The house smells of chocolate chip cookies, which just makes everyone happy.  Wish I could send you all some!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> I hope all you lovely ladies and gents are having a great Memorial Day weekend. It's a gorgeous day here in the Midwest (finally) and I am just grateful for this day. Both DS's are here and I'm so happy to spend time with them. The house smells of chocolate chip cookies, which just makes everyone happy.  Wish I could send you all some!
> 
> View attachment 2629926


Yummmmmmmie. Same to. Soooooo nice up North. Windows up n i am a happy gal


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I hope all you lovely ladies and gents are having a great Memorial Day weekend. It's a gorgeous day here in the Midwest (finally) and I am just grateful for this day. Both DS's are here and I'm so happy to spend time with them. The house smells of chocolate chip cookies, which just makes everyone happy.  Wish I could send you all some!
> 
> View attachment 2629926




Such a tease!!!!! Sounds like you a have fun holiday weekend planned.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Such a tease!!!!! Sounds like you a have fun holiday weekend planned.




Actually it's why I can't stay on this healthy eating wagon! I usually don't bake anymore (fam not happy about that) but I'm going to a neighbors BBQ. I had to make extra for my guys though


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yummmmmmmie. Same to. Soooooo nice up North. Windows up n i am a happy gal




It's so nice to get fresh air


----------



## tawnycat

Twoboyz said:


> I hope all you lovely ladies and gents are having a great Memorial Day weekend. It's a gorgeous day here in the Midwest (finally) and I am just grateful for this day. Both DS's are here and I'm so happy to spend time with them. The house smells of chocolate chip cookies, which just makes everyone happy.  Wish I could send you all some!
> 
> View attachment 2629926


Those cookies look delicious!! Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I hope all of you lovelies have a wonderful and SAFE weekend. I can't stress SAFE enough... I will be attending two funerals this week due to accidents this weekend. Please be careful...


----------



## elbgrl

Gilmoregirl said:


> I hope all of you lovelies have a wonderful and SAFE weekend. I can't stress SAFE enough... I will be attending two funerals this week due to accidents this weekend. Please be careful...



How terrible gilmoregirl!  I just drove to my daughters house in New Orleans without my husband cause he said he won't travel on a holiday weekend!  That doesn't stop me though, I like to travel whenever I can!

Everyone have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> I hope all of you lovelies have a wonderful and SAFE weekend. I can't stress SAFE enough... I will be attending two funerals this week due to accidents this weekend. Please be careful...




Thank you GG... You have a safe holiday weekend as well.


----------



## Nebo

Hope everybody is having fun. Twoboyz, send a cookie or two  I love to cook and bake and Im constantly experimenting with healthy cakes, cookies and such  Its Husband of Mines birthday this week so we will go with a very creamy and not so healthy nutella cake


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> I hope all of you lovelies have a wonderful and SAFE weekend. I can't stress SAFE enough... I will be attending two funerals this week due to accidents this weekend. Please be careful...




I'm so sorry. That's so very sad. Thoughts and prayers sent your way.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Hope everybody is having fun. Twoboyz, send a cookie or two  I love to cook and bake and Im constantly experimenting with healthy cakes, cookies and such  Its Husband of Mines birthday this week so we will go with a very creamy and not so healthy nutella cake




Nutella is my favorite! I can't buy it because I eat it by the spoonful which is really not the way they intend you to eat it. It just tastes like a melted Czech hazelnut chocolate bar to me. Yum!  Happy Birthday to your hubby


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> How terrible gilmoregirl!  I just drove to my daughters house in New Orleans without my husband cause he said he won't travel on a holiday weekend!  That doesn't stop me though, I like to travel whenever I can!
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone have a wonderful weekend!




Safe travels. . Have fun


----------



## Twoboyz

tawnycat said:


> Those cookies look delicious!! Have a wonderful weekend!




Thank you. You too!


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Nutella is my favorite! I can't buy it because I eat it by the spoonful which is really not the way they intend you to eat it. It just tastes like a melted Czech hazelnut chocolate bar to me. Yum!  Happy Birthday to your hubby



Yep, thats the reason why we never have it in the house as well. I do have packets of Justin Hazelnut chocolate butter- its the healthier version and a bit salty so I dont eat it often at all. Usually put TBSP on a wheat tortilla and cut some banana on top as a snack.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

TwoBoyz... I'm coming to see you!  sorry guys, I'm bored so I keep posting random crap.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> TwoBoyz... I'm coming to see you!  sorry guys, I'm bored so I keep posting random crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2637137


I hope u not drivin GF


----------



## seton

PcanTannedBty said:


> TwoBoyz... I'm coming to see you!  sorry guys, I'm bored so I keep posting random crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2637137



woo! a PF meet!
Keep the posts coming. We'll keep you company 
(for some reason,  _I thought u were moving to FLA!)_


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> woo! a PF meet!
> Keep the posts coming. We'll keep you company
> (for some reason,  _I thought u were moving to FLA!)_




I am going to FL...  Had just passed the sign to Chi and thought about TwoBoyz. Yes, you all and YouTube are keeping me busy.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I hope u not drivin GF




Oh no, not driving!! Not yet at least. My driver don't trust me. Lol


----------



## seton

PcanTannedBty said:


> I am going to FL...  Had just passed the sign to Chi and thought about TwoBoyz. Yes, you all and YouTube are keeping me busy.



oh, ok. i wasnt dreaming. 

wot YT vids are u watching? link? there are too many 'whats in my bag' vids and most are brands that I dont want to look at the insides of either.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> oh, ok. i wasnt dreaming.
> 
> wot YT vids are u watching? link? there are too many 'whats in my bag' vids and most are brands that I dont want to look at the insides of either.




Lol... No, you weren't dreaming. A couple of the ladies  I subscribed to posted new vids. I'm on my phone and don't know how to post links but do a yt search and they will come up. To name a few recent ones I watched. 

49ldavis : switching from barrel bag to small Flo. Dooney

Handbaglvr - New LV vid
Lynn C - Dooney  bag switch


----------



## elbgrl

Haha, glad you are not driving!  You can do a video log for us of your move!

What area in FL are you moving to?  I am close to Pensacola.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Getting closer... Doing the happy dance. Been traveling since Thursday. This is definitely something to remember... Or not!!! &#128515;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> Haha, glad you are not driving!  You can do a video log for us of your move!
> 
> What area in FL are you moving to?  I am close to Pensacola.




Of yes, u plan to. May just post for you all. I don't want everyone on YouTube knowing my business. Lol. 

Orlando/Lake Mary area. I'm not even sure where Pensacola is. I'll have to look it up. Sounds far. Lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> Haha, glad you are not driving!  You can do a video log for us of your move!
> 
> What area in FL are you moving to?  I am close to Pensacola.




Oh my... Pensacola??? You are way over there. Just looked it up.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> TwoBoyz... I'm coming to see you!  sorry guys, I'm bored so I keep posting random crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2637137




Haha!  Come on by!  Lol


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> TwoBoyz... I'm coming to see you!  sorry guys, I'm bored so I keep posting random crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2637137




Yeah! Road trip. Major. Keep the posts coming. We'll keep ya company. 
I was watching your vids this morning! The Toledo reveal and your Dooney collection. Oh, and your mod vid too. Love them!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> Yeah! Road trip. Major. Keep the posts coming. We'll keep ya company.
> I was watching your vids this morning! The Toledo reveal and your Dooney collection. Oh, and your mod vid too. Love them!




Yeah, the trip is almost over. Should get there tomorrow evening sometime. Sighing!! 

Oh, yay... thanks for visiting my channel.  glad you like them.


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Of yes, u plan to. May just post for you all. I don't want everyone on YouTube knowing my business. Lol.
> 
> Orlando/Lake Mary area. I'm not even sure where Pensacola is. I'll have to look it up. Sounds far. Lol.



Hey girl u were close to Indiana where I am.  U r making great progress.


----------



## Allieandalf

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yeah, the trip is almost over. Should get there tomorrow evening sometime. Sighing!!
> 
> Oh, yay... thanks for visiting my channel.  glad you like them.


Pecan, you are one lucky lady.  There are quite a few dooney outlets in Fl.  Jealous! I wish they would open one here in LA.  The closest one is 5 hours away in Destin.  Be safe!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Allieandalf said:


> Pecan, you are one lucky lady.  There are quite a few dooney outlets in Fl.  Jealous! I wish they would open one here in LA.  The closest one is 5 hours away in Destin.  Be safe!




Thank u!!! Yes, fortunately but unfortunately there are 3 within a       1 - 2 hr radius of where I'm moving. I was there n Feb and racked up because I didn't think they had one in WA but unbeknownst to me, they did. It was about an hour and a half away. Eeek... 5 hrs away? Well at least u can call and have them shipped. But I understand because there's nothing like picking out your own.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Getting closer... Any outlets in TN??


----------



## elbgrl

Destin is the closest to me - about 2 hours away.  Fortunately or unfortunately, Michael Kors and Coach are about 15 minutes away!


----------



## Allieandalf

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank u!!! Yes, fortunately but unfortunately there are 3 within a       1 - 2 hr radius of where I'm moving. I was there n Feb and racked up because I didn't think they had one in WA but unbeknownst to me, they did. It was about an hour and a half away. Eeek... 5 hrs away? Well at least u can call and have them shipped. But I understand because there's nothing like picking out your own.


Yes, I usually have to buy sight unseen & I hate that.  Good thing is we are planning a weekend getaway to destin for my b-day later this year so I will definitely be hitting up that outlet!


----------



## Allieandalf

elbgrl said:


> Destin is the closest to me - about 2 hours away.  Fortunately or unfortunately, Michael Kors and Coach are about 15 minutes away!


We also have a Coach & MK retail store in my local mall & a Coach outlet about 45 min away.  They have some beautiful bags but I've never found anything that suits my needs.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

OMG y'all... GA on my Mind!!!! But then after riding about 5 mins, I see another "Welcome to TN" sign. What tha??? Looked at the map and it's a circle. Was in GA then circled back to TN. &#128127; you guys are probably tired of my trip updates since I'm not shopping... &#128556;. I'm just bored. Nothing else to do on a 3300 mile trip.


----------



## Di 623

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG y'all... GA on my Mind!!!! But then after riding about 5 mins, I see another "Welcome to TN" sign. What tha??? Looked at the map and it's a circle. Was in GA then circled back to TN. &#128127; you guys are probably tired of my trip updates since I'm not shopping... &#128556;. I'm just bored. Nothing else to do on a 3300 mile trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2637528



You know we don't mind!! Glad you're having a safe trip!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> 49ldavis : switching from barrel bag to small Flo. Dooney
> 
> Handbaglvr - New LV vid
> Lynn C - Dooney  bag switch



I love to watch 48ldavis.  In fact I just watched her crossword drawstring reveal


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> I love to watch 48ldavis.  In fact I just watched her crossword drawstring reveal




She's great! One of my favorites next to PcanTannedBty . Leigh Ann Live is pretty entertaining as well.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Megs said:


> I'm in love witht he size of it!!



You're on the last leg now girl! So close! We drive from St Louis to Orlando... I hate it lol I can imagine doubling the trip... no no no

On the plus side, Georgia is a beautiful state to travel through


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG y'all... GA on my Mind!!!! But then after riding about 5 mins, I see another "Welcome to TN" sign. What tha??? Looked at the map and it's a circle. Was in GA then circled back to TN. &#128127; you guys are probably tired of my trip updates since I'm not shopping... &#128556;. I'm just bored. Nothing else to do on a 3300 mile trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2637528




Nope, not tired. I'm loving your updates. I feel like I'm on an adventure too. Road trips were a way of life in my family growing up and I still love them to this day.


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG y'all... GA on my Mind!!!! But then after riding about 5 mins, I see another "Welcome to TN" sign. What tha??? Looked at the map and it's a circle. Was in GA then circled back to TN. &#128127; you guys are probably tired of my trip updates since I'm not shopping... &#128556;. I'm just bored. Nothing else to do on a 3300 mile trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2637528



Wave at us as you drive thru NC!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> Wave at us as you drive thru NC!




I'll wave from GA. I don't have to go through NC.  don't give me extra miles, please!!!!! Lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> She's great! One of my favorites next to PcanTannedBty . Leigh Ann Live is pretty entertaining as well.




Awww, thank u!! &#9786;&#65039;. 

49ldavis is one of my favs too. I'm pretty boring. Due to my profession, I have to be pretty conservative In case someone runs across them. Lol. You ladies have kept me entertained my entire trip. You all are the best!!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'll wave from GA. I don't have to go through NC.  don't give me extra miles, please!!!!! Lol



I wouldn't do that!  Lol.  I wasn't sure which way you were going


----------



## oldbaglover

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG y'all... GA on my Mind!!!! But then after riding about 5 mins, I see another "Welcome to TN" sign. What tha??? Looked at the map and it's a circle. Was in GA then circled back to TN. &#128127; you guys are probably tired of my trip updates since I'm not shopping... &#128556;. I'm just bored. Nothing else to do on a 3300 mile trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2637528


Enjoy your trip and hope you see some lovely scenery.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

oldbaglover said:


> Enjoy your trip and hope you see some lovely scenery.




I made it about 3:00am this morning.  I saw some beautiful scenery  Thank you so much though.


----------



## seton

PcanTannedBty said:


> I made it about 3:00am this morning.  I saw some beautiful scenery  Thank you so much though.



Yay! Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I made it about 3:00am this morning.  I saw some beautiful scenery  Thank you so much though.




I'm so glad you made it safe and sound  Have fun settling into your new home.


----------



## SandraElle

PcanTannedBty said:


> I made it about 3:00am this morning.  I saw some beautiful scenery  Thank you so much though.



Breathing a sigh of relief for you. Now the work begins! Congrats on your move.


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> I made it about 3:00am this morning.  I saw some beautiful scenery  Thank you so much though.


 
YEAH glad you made it. I bet you are exhausted, now hope you have some time to rest up . kc


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I'm so glad you made it safe and sound  Have fun settling into your new home.




Thanks GF!! &#128515; long long trip but now that it's over, I have to find a place to live. So the fun won't start just yet. I moved here not having a job, a place to live or anything. Scary but exciting. I'm not only a Dooneynista, I'm think I'm a pretty strong woman who can make it through anything.  I applied for a job Fri and got an interview already. Cross your fingers for me.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> YEAH glad you made it. I bet you are exhausted, now hope you have some time to rest up . kc




Yes, I finally made it! Thank you! &#128515; Rest???? What's that?? Lol. I saw 2 of the outlets in my new area and it took all I had not to stop. Plus, after this I'm broke anyway so... Lol. I'd just get mad if I went in saw a good deal and couldn't buy. Sighing!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

SandraElle said:


> Breathing a sigh of relief for you. Now the work begins! Congrats on your move.




Thank you girlfriend!!! Thanks for keeping me in your thoughts. And yes... Now the fun begins.  Starting from scratch so it's extra work. New area, no job, no place to live (YET), don't know anybody. Exciting!! I'm actually loving it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> Yay! Congrats!




Thanks S... You ladies really kept me company. I don't do Facebook or social networking so this was the only entertainment I had. You ALL are the best. &#128515;


----------



## princess69

I haven't been following along - where'd you move to?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks GF!! &#128515; long long trip but now that it's over, I have to find a place to live. So the fun won't start just yet. I moved here not having a job, a place to live or anything. Scary but exciting. I'm not only a Dooneynista, I'm think I'm a pretty strong woman who can make it through anything.  I applied for a job Fri and got an interview already. Cross your fingers for me.



Girl... the hardest part is done. You made the move. Fresh start with a clean slate? Yes please! How exciting and invigorating! Terrifying, too, I know. But so worth it in the end.

Good luck on the job interview... you know you could always moonlight at one of the outlets... just sayin  lol


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes, I finally made it! Thank you! &#55357;&#56835; Rest???? What's that?? Lol. I saw 2 of the outlets in my new area and it took all I had not to stop. Plus, after this I'm broke anyway so... Lol. I'd just get mad if I went in saw a good deal and couldn't buy. Sighing!!


 


PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you girlfriend!!! Thanks for keeping me in your thoughts. And yes... Now the fun begins.  Starting from scratch so it's extra work. New area, no job, no place to live (YET), don't know anybody. Exciting!! I'm actually loving it.


 

I know you will find just what you need and I know we are excited to be following along with you. I bet you NAIL the interview . kc


----------



## Allieandalf

You are very brave.  Don't know if I could be as brave.  Good luck with the interview!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks GF!! &#128515; long long trip but now that it's over, I have to find a place to live. So the fun won't start just yet. I moved here not having a job, a place to live or anything. Scary but exciting. I'm not only a Dooneynista, I'm think I'm a pretty strong woman who can make it through anything.  I applied for a job Fri and got an interview already. Cross your fingers for me.




Dooneynista thrill seeker!  Wow, I give you a lot of credit for such a bold move. I wish you the best GF. I hope all goes well for you. I'm sure it will. After all you look good, you have a winning personality, and you have a wonderful handbag collection.


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks GF!! &#55357;&#56835; long long trip but now that it's over, I have to find a place to live. So the fun won't start just yet. I moved here not having a job, a place to live or anything. Scary but exciting. I'm not only a Dooneynista, I'm think I'm a pretty strong woman who can make it through anything.  I applied for a job Fri and got an interview already. Cross your fingers for me.



Will keep you in our thoughts, honey. I applaud that! You already did half the work just by being determined.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> Girl... the hardest part is done. You made the move. Fresh start with a clean slate? Yes please! How exciting and invigorating! Terrifying, too, I know. But so worth it in the end.
> 
> Good luck on the job interview... you know you could always moonlight at one of the outlets... just sayin  lol




Yes, the hard part is over. I'm ready for a fresh start. Had lots of craziness over the past couple years. I was nervous at first but what's it to be nervous about? 

Thanks for the interview luck and well wishes. I really appreciate it. And moonlighting sounds like a plan. More discounts on Dooney's??? Where can I apply? Lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Will keep you in our thoughts, honey. I applaud that! You already did half the work just by being determined.




Thanks so much Nebo!!! Yes, the move was the hardest. Now I just need a job. I can't live by all those outlets and not be able to shop.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Dooneynista thrill seeker!  Wow, I give you a lot of credit for such a bold move. I wish you the best GF. I hope all goes well for you. I'm sure it will. After all you look good, you have a winning personality, and you have a wonderful handbag collection.




"Wonderful handbag collection" Lol... Lol... Thanks so much TB! That means a lot. You ladies inspire me.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> I know you will find just what you need and I know we are excited to be following along with you. I bet you NAIL the interview . kc




Thanks GF! I need all the luck I can get so I can clean out the outlets. I'll even wait till my second check to go shopping. Lol. I appreciate you ladies!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Allieandalf said:


> You are very brave.  Don't know if I could be as brave.  Good luck with the interview!




Thanks so much!!! Brave isn't the word. I almost call it nuts! . Everything will all fall in place for me soon.


----------



## elbgrl

Good luck Pcan!  You are a brave woman!


----------



## elbgrl

CforC, SandraElle and Princess, LOVE your alto and lavender and orange flos!  You all are rocking it!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> Good luck Pcan!  You are a brave woman!




Thanks GF!! I appreciate it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> CforC, SandraElle and Princess, LOVE your alto and lavender and orange flos!  You all are rocking it!


Thnkkkkks E


----------



## princess69

elbgrl said:


> CforC, SandraElle and Princess, LOVE your alto and lavender and orange flos!  You all are rocking it!


Thank you!


----------



## Di 623

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks GF!! &#128515; long long trip but now that it's over, I have to find a place to live. So the fun won't start just yet. I moved here not having a job, a place to live or anything. Scary but exciting. I'm not only a Dooneynista, I'm think I'm a pretty strong woman who can make it through anything.  I applied for a job Fri and got an interview already. Cross your fingers for me.



So happy you had a safe trip!! I have to give you credit, picking up and moving somewhere new was something I've always wanted to do, but been too terrified to actually do. I know you'll find much success and happiness in your new journey


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Di 623 said:


> So happy you had a safe trip!! I have to give you credit, picking up and moving somewhere new was something I've always wanted to do, but been too terrified to actually do. I know you'll find much success and happiness in your new journey




Thank you so much D... I really appreciate it. Yeah, it wasn't an easy decision at all but I just took the plunge and hoped for the best.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

OMG... I was going through stuff as I'm unpacking to storage and came across my year book and ran across this... My first Dooney purchases with MY OWN money!! That was lots of money back then. I was the only girl in high school with Dooney's. My obsession started waaaaaaay back then. The tag is even different. 

The one for $335 was the doctors satchel, it had a lock on top and was a pretty big bag. Color was bone with honey trim. I loved that bag. 

The one for $270 was a black medium satchel with honey trim

The one for  $18 was a keychain in Bone with the big brass duck logo. I miss those keychains. 

So many memories. Just wanted to share this with you all. &#128515;


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> View attachment 2640384
> 
> 
> OMG... I was going through stuff as I'm unpacking to storage and came across my year book and ran across this... My first Dooney purchases with MY OWN money!! That was lots of money back then. I was the only girl in high school with Dooney's. My obsession started waaaaaaay back then. The tag is even different.
> 
> The one for $335 was the doctors satchel, it had a lock on top and was a pretty big bag. Color was bone with honey trim. I loved that bag.
> 
> The one for $270 was a black medium satchel with honey trim
> 
> The one for  $18 was a keychain in Bone with the big brass duck logo. I miss those keychains.
> 
> So many memories. Just wanted to share this with you all. &#128515;


It's so fun to find stuff like this.  It looks like the prices haven't changed much since then.  I'm happy about that.  Or should we say they might have even come down since we have all the savvy shopping tricks now.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> Or should we say they might have even come down since we have all the savvy shopping tricks now.



I am loving whomever figured out the outlets ship.  GO DOONEYNISTAS!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> I am loving whomever figured out the outlets ship.  GO DOONEYNISTAS!



I'll raise my glass to that!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> I'll raise my glass to that!


----------



## Twoboyz

Cheers!


----------



## lonesomeoctober

and me!!!! but not dh......sigh


----------



## gatorgirl07

Anyone thinking about ordering the fitbit TSV today?  That's actually a half decent price and the evil pays help.  I've heard great things about them.......


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> Anyone thinking about ordering the fitbit TSV today?  That's actually a half decent price and the evil pays help.  I've heard great things about them.......



I was reading up on them. It's a great idea in theory. Reviews are either a love or hate. I think it's best feature is that, if nothing else, it serves as a reminder to keep your tooshy moving. It makes sense that most tech sites refer to it as a fitness motivator vs tracker lol

Definitely worth a try if you want that lottle bit of extra motivation IMO


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> I was reading up on them. It's a great idea in theory. Reviews are either a love or hate. I think it's best feature is that, if nothing else, it serves as a reminder to keep your tooshy moving. It makes sense that most tech sites refer to it as a fitness motivator vs tracker lol
> 
> Definitely worth a try if you want that lottle bit of extra motivation IMO



Thanks GG.  I really can't decide.  I walk/run everyday and try to eat sensible.  I don't know if it is worth it for it to say what I do


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Anyone thinking about ordering the fitbit TSV today?  That's actually a half decent price and the evil pays help.  I've heard great things about them.......




I'm thinking about it but on the fence. I feel the same as you, maybe it's not worth it. I a little curious about how I sleep.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> Thanks GG.  I really can't decide.  I walk/run everyday and try to eat sensible.  I don't know if it is worth it for it to say what I do



But the whole point of it is to help you set and reach goals. I'm thinking I might get one. I've always been one to challenge myself (even on the most of mundane things. Probably an OCD lol) it might just be that extra little push


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> But the whole point of it is to help you set and reach goals. I'm thinking I might get one. I've always been one to challenge myself (even on the most of mundane things. Probably an OCD lol) it might just be that extra little push



That is me to a 'T'.  I am OCD and it drives my family CRAZY, but I can't help it


----------



## Nebo

I dont get these type of gadgets. Its a little bit like giving you false idea of working out. Walking is definitely very important and I loveee to walk everywhere. But, I consider it a leisure activity, not an exercise.  How do you ladies feel about gym or group classes?

I dont do group classes, but both Husband of Mine and me go to the gym 5 days a week. We kind of made it our thing. Even three days a week of straight to the point type of activity will help more, then just walking.

Just my opinion, I'm not in any way trashing it or saying you shouldn't go ahead and get it. Any activity is better then no activity


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> I dont get these type of gadgets. Its a little bit like giving you false idea of working out. Walking is definitely very important and I loveee to walk everywhere. But, I consider it a leisure activity, not an exercise.  How do you ladies feel about gym or group classes?
> 
> I dont do group classes, but both Husband of Mine and me go to the gym 5 days a week. We kind of made it our thing. Even three days a week of straight to the point type of activity will help more, then just walking.
> 
> Just my opinion, I'm not in any way trashing it or saying you shouldn't go ahead and get it. Any activity is better then no activity


I agree... I dont get them either. In my PERSONAL experience, I found that diet plans and gadgets and phone apps and fancy programs don't work for ME. I've found that it's all in the mind... You can have all the gadgets and diet plans in the world but if your mind isn't mentally prepared nothing will work. Just my $.02.


----------



## gatorgirl07

When I say walking, I generally don't mean a stroll in the garden.  I am moving fast going up and down hills.  Running part of the time, and walking the rest.  There is a lake where I live that I go to twice a day to work out.  I have lost 54 pounds right now, and am really keeping an eye on what I eat.  Having that said, I am more interested to see how I stack up against what I think I do.  Keeping track of how much I walk, eat, and sleep sounds like something that would be beneficial to me......idk.  I have been looking at them, and am interested


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> When I say walking, I generally don't mean a stroll in the garden.  I am moving fast going up and down hills.  Running part of the time, and walking the rest.  There is a lake where I live that I go to twice a day to work out.  I have lost 54 pounds right now, and am really keeping an eye on what I eat.  Having that said, I am more interested to see how I stack up against what I think I do.  Keeping track of how much I walk, eat, and sleep sounds like something that would be beneficial to me......idk.  I have been looking at them, and am interested



Awesome on your accomplishment!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I dont get these type of gadgets. Its a little bit like giving you false idea of working out. Walking is definitely very important and I loveee to walk everywhere. But, I consider it a leisure activity, not an exercise.  How do you ladies feel about gym or group classes?
> 
> I dont do group classes, but both Husband of Mine and me go to the gym 5 days a week. We kind of made it our thing. Even three days a week of straight to the point type of activity will help more, then just walking.
> 
> Just my opinion, I'm not in any way trashing it or saying you shouldn't go ahead and get it. Any activity is better then no activity



I hear you Nebo.  If I pushed myself to do more, I'd definitely have less of a struggle.  It's just the motivation to get there that is the problem these days.  I had no problem working out when I was younger, but maybe it's an age thing for me?  I'm just having such a hard time with motivation.  Maybe if the Fit Bit would yell at me it might be effective.  :lolots:


----------



## tawnycat

gatorgirl07 said:


> Anyone thinking about ordering the fitbit TSV today?  That's actually a half decent price and the evil pays help.  I've heard great things about them.......


I actually ordered one for me and my husband.  I still have more baby weight to get off and she's 8 months old!!

For me its not so much motivation and more something to keep track of. I already work out most days and go to the gym. My husband mainly wants it for his sleep. I have hope this will inspire him to work out some and get moving. (:


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> Awesome on your accomplishment!!



Thanks TB


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> When I say walking, I generally don't mean a stroll in the garden.  I am moving fast going up and down hills.  Running part of the time, and walking the rest.  There is a lake where I live that I go to twice a day to work out.  I have lost 54 pounds right now, and am really keeping an eye on what I eat.  Having that said, I am more interested to see how I stack up against what I think I do.  Keeping track of how much I walk, eat, and sleep sounds like something that would be beneficial to me......idk.  I have been looking at them, and am interested



Thats FANTASTIC GG!

See, I think it would be a good thing for you. You see this week that you did 4 miles... so next week you make your goal to do 5... that's it's sole purpose. To motivate.  

Thankfully I have small children so we stay pretty active. We have a park across the street, and I am one of those parents who allows running in the house lol we have "hall races" (where nothing gets broke lol) we race up the stairs. Even if we can't get outside we get our exercise. We go for walks daily (weather permitting) but to be honest I would rather DIE than run any kind of distance lol and those who can and do run have my utmost respect.

If it motivates, regardless of what it is,  I think it serves it's purpose and can be a useful tool


----------



## Gilmoregirl

tawnycat said:


> I actually ordered one for me and my husband.  I still have more baby weight to get off and she's 8 months old!!
> 
> For me its not so much motivation and more something to keep track of. I already work out most days and go to the gym. My husband mainly wants it for his sleep. I have hope this will inspire him to work out some and get moving. (:



Lol... Give yourself a littke more time. they say it took 9 months to gain the weight so you can expect for it to take AT LEAST that long to lose it. I lost mine... but nothing is where I remember it being lol not sure if that's the babies' fault or age lol

I hate that... if you're like me you have that fave outfit from before the pregnancy. .. I used that as my goal. When I finally got down to where it fit again, it fit totally wrong  

Now if hubby could lose his "baby weight" we'd be good lol


----------



## elbgrl

gatorgirl07 said:


> When I say walking, I generally don't mean a stroll in the garden.  I am moving fast going up and down hills.  Running part of the time, and walking the rest.  There is a lake where I live that I go to twice a day to work out.  I have lost 54 pounds right now, and am really keeping an eye on what I eat.  Having that said, I am more interested to see how I stack up against what I think I do.  Keeping track of how much I walk, eat, and sleep sounds like something that would be beneficial to me......idk.  I have been looking at them, and am interested



Congrats on your weight loss, that's awesome!


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> I'm thinking about it but on the fence. I feel the same as you, maybe it's not worth it. I a little curious about how I sleep.



I don't think it can get wet, so how does it score swimming,  anyway rebounding and yoga are my main fitness fun's, don't know how it would score.

Besides those main factors the NSA already tracks me more than I want so I am going to pass.


----------



## elbgrl

hopi said:


> I don't think it can get wet, so how does it score swimming,  anyway rebounding and yoga are my main fitness fun's, don't know how it would score.
> 
> Besides those main factors the NSA already tracks me more than I want so I am going to pass.


----------



## Nebo

I'm all up for any kind of exercise and activity. But, as women, after 25 years of age, we can forget about having  firm curves unless we work for it. The skin is not the same, gaining muscle is harder as the years climb up and it is really a choice between being skinny, chubby or with a little/more muscle. I choose muscle, I love, love, love working out at the gym. It amazes me how much you can change you body and affect certain muscle groups to compensate for what you naturally wouldnt have. My husband is a huge motivation, staying strong and healthy too and seeing changes in my body. The best looking woman in our gym is around 54 years old. Her body looks amazing, better then some 20 year olds. It is nice, lean muscle, her legs, arms , everything is toned and firm. She and couple of other older ladies are my inspiration.


----------



## tawnycat

Gilmoregirl said:


> Lol... Give yourself a littke more time. they say it took 9 months to gain the weight so you can expect for it to take AT LEAST that long to lose it. I lost mine... but nothing is where I remember it being lol not sure if that's the babies' fault or age lol
> 
> I hate that... if you're like me you have that fave outfit from before the pregnancy. .. I used that as my goal. When I finally got down to where it fit again, it fit totally wrong
> 
> Now if hubby could lose his "baby weight" we'd be good lol


Thanks Gilmoregirl, 
I have lost about 30 pounds on my own but have about twenty to go. I lost the baby weight faster 6 years ago with my first daughter. 
This process is slow and painful. I'm trying the Dr Oz diet too. I have a c-section this time around and I don't think my poor tummy will ever be the same. I asked Hubby if I could get a tummy tuck soon. :0


----------



## Twoboyz

tawnycat said:


> Thanks Gilmoregirl,
> I have lost about 30 pounds on my own but have about twenty to go. I lost the baby weight faster 6 years ago with my first daughter.
> This process is slow and painful. I'm trying the Dr Oz diet too. I have a c-section this time around and I don't think my poor tummy will ever be the same. I asked Hubby if I could get a tummy tuck soon. :0




Good for you! Congrats. Gosh it's hard at my age.  a tummy tuck is high in my wish list too!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

tawnycat said:


> Thanks Gilmoregirl,
> I have lost about 30 pounds on my own but have about twenty to go. I lost the baby weight faster 6 years ago with my first daughter.
> This process is slow and painful. I'm trying the Dr Oz diet too. I have a c-section this time around and I don't think my poor tummy will ever be the same. I asked Hubby if I could get a tummy tuck soon. :0



That's exactly my problem. .. I need things put back into place that working out won't lift  lol 

The C section definitely complicates things but it will happen. And I agree, nothing is as easy the first pregnancies lol my first I came home from the hospital with a flat tummy. Second it took me about a year. The last one (18 years after the first one) and I'm battling both post partum body and pushing 40 :thumbup: 

Have you priced the tucks and the lifts? Lol oi... there'd be no bags for 5 years, at least


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Good for you! Congrats. Gosh it's hard at my age.  a tummy tuck is high in my wish list too!



Girl you still look fabulous!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> I'm all up for any kind of exercise and activity. But, as women, after 25 years of age, we can forget about having  firm curves unless we work for it. The skin is not the same, gaining muscle is harder as the years climb up and it is really a choice between being skinny, chubby or with a little/more muscle. I choose muscle, I love, love, love working out at the gym. It amazes me how much you can change you body and affect certain muscle groups to compensate for what you naturally wouldnt have. My husband is a huge motivation, staying strong and healthy too and seeing changes in my body. The best looking woman in our gym is around 54 years old. Her body looks amazing, better then some 20 year olds. It is nice, lean muscle, her legs, arms , everything is toned and firm. She and couple of other older ladies are my inspiration.



Those women amaze me. My mother never took care of herself,  at all. And it shows. That was always my motivation because I didn't want to end up like her. She has always looked 20 years older than her age, health wise she has issues that she shouldn't have had as soon as she did. And since I am scared to death of genetics I have always tried to keep one step ahead lol

I hope to be one of those older women in the gym, or in my case, at the park lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Girl you still look fabulous!




Ach!!!! It's strategic posing and a bunch of deletes before I get one in satisfied with! Lol. Thanks for the compliment though. It's the thing about things not in the place where they used to be. It's also hard that the weight just goes on so easily now and doesn't come off like it used to.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Ach!!!! It's strategic posing and a bunch of deletes before I get one in satisfied with! Lol. Thanks for the compliment though. It's the thing about things not in the place where they used to be. It's also hard that the weight just goes on so easily now and doesn't come off like it used to.



Makes you feel like a magnet doesn't it? Lol My number one nemesis is SODA... That stuff is the anti christ. I'm not a sweet eater. I eat a high protein, low fat diet... but soda... I L.O.V.E. it. But if I have more than a couple a week and don't step up on the activity it comes back to bite me square in the bum...literally lol and that was NEVER an issue before I hit 30. I lived on the stuff and never gained any weight. Age is just MEAN


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I have some mod shots that I took at the outlet. Is anyone opposed to me posting to the mods thread even though they aren't my bags?


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I have some mod shots that I took at the outlet. Is anyone opposed to me posting to the mods thread even though they aren't my bags?




I'm not opposed! I am in awe that you managed to do that. They have signs up in my outlet about no photography or videography.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Not at all... a peek is a peek  I wouldn't think ownership is a requirement lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I'm not opposed! I am in awe that you managed to do that. They have signs up in my outlet about no photography or videography.




Not mine!! But I do it when they aren't looking. Yesterday they were at the computer doing something that was important, I guess because they didn't look at once. I was like "perfect opportunity". Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Makes you feel like a magnet doesn't it? Lol My number one nemesis is SODA... That stuff is the anti christ. I'm not a sweet eater. I eat a high protein, low fat diet... but soda... I L.O.V.E. it. But if I have more than a couple a week and don't step up on the activity it comes back to bite me square in the bum...literally lol and that was NEVER an issue before I hit 30. I lived on the stuff and never gained any weight. Age is just MEAN




Very mean! I have the other issue. I love soda, but I drink diet. I just love sweets and I don't understand moderation.   there is a disconnect between me and moderation. You might see it in my fast growing Dooney collection as well. Lol.


----------



## tawnycat

Gilmoregirl said:


> Makes you feel like a magnet doesn't it? Lol My number one nemesis is SODA... That stuff is the anti christ. I'm not a sweet eater. I eat a high protein, low fat diet... but soda... I L.O.V.E. it. But if I have more than a couple a week and don't step up on the activity it comes back to bite me square in the bum...literally lol and that was NEVER an issue before I hit 30. I lived on the stuff and never gained any weight. Age is just MEAN


Age really is mean! I can't seem to lose like I did in my twenties. I also have a weakness for soda. 

Its not fair because my husband can cut back a little and he loses faster than me. I'm practically starving and working out daily. 

I have priced tuumy tucks..Mainly what I need is a "Mommy Lift". I have talked to my husband about it. I know I would be on bag ban for a while but it would be worth it. Also you can finance that sometimes and pay payments.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I've gone MOD SHOT crazy in the mod shot thread!!! Hope you all enjoy.... I did this allllllll for u!!! Lol. &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> Lol My number one nemesis is SODA... That stuff is the anti christ. I'm not a sweet eater. Age is just MEAN



This is me!  I am a PEPSI-aholic.  I would rather have pepsi, than anything else.  I have been on a water kick, but I still break down and have one occasionally.  Then I regret it like I am doing now.  I had a small soda (very small) and now I have been the same weight for a couple of days instead of losing......very difficult road with a very slippery slope


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> Thats FANTASTIC GG!l





elbgrl said:


> Congrats on your weight loss, that's awesome!



Thank you both for the words of encouragement.  It has been a struggle, but well worth it


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gatorgirl07 said:


> Thank you both for the words of encouragement.  It has been a struggle, but well worth it


Congratsssss.  

Be careful how u post on mod thread. Some of us got a slap on wrist for chattin n thAt thread


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congratsssss.
> 
> Be careful how u post on mod thread. Some of us got a slap on wrist fir chattin n thAt thread




Lmbo!!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congratsssss.
> 
> Be careful how u post on mod thread. Some of us got a slap on wrist for chattin n thAt thread



Won't be the first time I have gotten in trouble for something i've said.  On the other hand, I wanted to put the correct name


----------



## gatorgirl07

pcantannedbty said:


> i've gone mod shot crazy in the mod shot thread!!! Hope you all enjoy.... I did this allllllll for u!!! Lol. &#128515;&#128515;



&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gatorgirl07 said:


> Won't be the first time I have gotten in trouble for something i've said.  On the other hand, I wanted to put the correct name



Lolololo. Same here. Lolololo


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> Won't be the first time I have gotten in trouble for something i've said.  On the other hand, I wanted to put the correct name




Thanks girly for the correct name. I changed it.


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks girly for the correct name. I changed it.



No problem.  The only reason I know that wasn't the name is because when I asked the outlet for it, she had no idea what I talking about.  I had to describe it, and then google the number.  I felt like a big dummy.  I didn't even know the name of the bg I have been lusting after


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> No problem.  The only reason I know that wasn't the name is because when I asked the outlet for it, she had no idea what I talking about.  I had to describe it, and then google the number.  I felt like a big dummy.  I didn't even know the name of the bg I have been lusting after




I didn't know the name either that's why I put ?????  I knew someone would know.


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> I didn't know the name either that's why I put ?????  I knew someone would know.



Yep.  I've had mine for a couple of weeks and I am in love!   It is a bit heavy, but it is a good weight.  Plus the strap helps when I have my hands full


----------



## Nebo

tawnycat said:


> Age really is mean! I can't seem to lose like I did in my twenties. I also have a weakness for soda.
> 
> Its not fair because my husband can cut back a little and he loses faster than me. I'm practically starving and working out daily.
> 
> I have priced tuumy tucks..Mainly what I need is a "Mommy Lift". I have talked to my husband about it. I know I would be on bag ban for a while but it would be worth it. Also you can finance that sometimes and pay payments.




Im very pro little cosmetic changes on our bodies after kids.  I hope with my body as it is right now, exercising all trough the pregnancy ( when we decide to have a child and God blesses us with one ), and using a belly band right after delivery will help with the tummy issues. 

We dont drink sodas, period. I dont buy nothing that I know I will eat if its in the house, like nutella


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I've gone MOD SHOT crazy in the mod shot thread!!! Hope you all enjoy.... I did this allllllll for u!!! Lol. &#128515;&#128515;




I really enjoyed them Pcan. Thank you! It was almost like I was there with you in spirit!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I really enjoyed them Pcan. Thank you! It was almost like I was there with you in spirit!




Lol... I had fun doing it!!! Glad you enjoyed. &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Im very pro little cosmetic changes on our bodies after kids.  I hope with my body as it is right now, exercising all trough the pregnancy ( when we decide to have a child and God blesses us with one ), and using a belly band right after delivery will help with the tummy issues.
> 
> 
> 
> We dont drink sodas, period. I dont buy nothing that I know I will eat if its in the house, like nutella




Nutella...sweet,sweet Nutella. Tastes just like a melted Czech hazelnut chocolate bar. Who needs bread?  A spoon will do. See, I'm hopeless! I don't buy that either. I can't. 
I'm sure you'll look great after having a baby.....minus the lack of sleep. Lol.


----------



## macde90

gatorgirl07 said:


> When I say walking, I generally don't mean a stroll in the garden.  I am moving fast going up and down hills.  Running part of the time, and walking the rest.  There is a lake where I live that I go to twice a day to work out.  I have lost 54 pounds right now, and am really keeping an eye on what I eat.  Having that said, I am more interested to see how I stack up against what I think I do.  Keeping track of how much I walk, eat, and sleep sounds like something that would be beneficial to me......idk.  I have been looking at them, and am interested


54 pounds? That's amazing. Congrats. Are hou where you want to be?


----------



## macde90

Gilmoregirl said:


> That's exactly my problem. .. I need things put back into place that working out won't lift  lol
> 
> The C section definitely complicates things but it will happen. And I agree, nothing is as easy the first pregnancies lol my first I came home from the hospital with a flat tummy. Second it took me about a year. The last one (18 years after the first one) and I'm battling both post partum body and pushing 40 :thumbup:
> 
> Have you priced the tucks and the lifts? Lol oi... there'd be no bags for 5 years, at least


My advice is to get it off while you are still young. Dieting after 40 is for the birds. Trust me on this.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Persistence and mental clarity is the key!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

macde90 said:


> My advice is to get it off while you are still young. Dieting after 40 is for the birds. Trust me on this.



It's not the weight I'm battling... its skin


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> macde90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My advice is to get it off while you are still young. Dieting after 40 is for the birds. Trust me on
> 
> Persistence and mental clarity is the key!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> It's not the weight I'm battling... its skin




To help battle the skin, you have to do some weight training to help fill the skin though it's not the ideal solution. I have a friend in this same exact situation. She's added weights to her workout and it's coming along good. I'm aware that this may not work for everyone

Girlfriend, your Heath is #1... We can deal with a little extra skin. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## gatorgirl07

macde90 said:


> 54 pounds? That's amazing. Congrats. Are hou where you want to be?



Thank you!   Nope, I still have 46 pounds to go.  I don't know if it's realistic, but I will work towards it until I get tired of doing it.......  So far, I still am pumped to go work out


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> To help battle the skin, you have to do some weight training to help fill the skin though it's not the ideal solution. I have a friend in this same exact situation. She's added weights to her workout and it's coming along good. I'm aware that this may not work for everyone
> 
> Girlfriend, your Heath is #1... We can deal with a little extra skin. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;



What weight do I use for my breasts? Lol I just need a "pick me up" or if hubby had his way (sorry if this seems crude) we'd "fill the canteens" lol


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> It's not the weight I'm battling... its skin



That's what I am battling right now.  Mostly just my arms that I am embarrassed about.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> What weight do I use for my breasts? Lol I just need a "pick me up" or if hubby had his way (sorry if this seems crude) we'd "fill the canteens" lol




LMBO!!! Ahhhh, the breasts. Yeah, that's what I hate about losing weight. Those are the first to go. Well for me at least. I've lost a full cup size from losing 15 pounds and I can definitely tell. Grrrr.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> What weight do I use for my breasts? Lol I just need a "pick me up" or if hubby had his way (sorry if this seems crude) we'd "fill the canteens" lol



That exercise where you squeeze your arms in front of your chest is the one that helps tighten your breasts.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> That's what I am battling right now.  Mostly just my arms that I am embarrassed about.



Mine is my "mommy tummy"  not that I've shown it off in years, but it still gets to me. 

You're over halfway there! Just remember that... don't look at how far you still have to go, you've already come so far  you got this!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> LMBO!!! Ahhhh, the breasts. Yeah, that's what I hate about losing weight. Those are the first to go. Well for me at least. I've lost a full cup size from losing 15 pounds and I can definitely tell. Grrrr.



A cup? I'm back into my trainers  thankfully hubby is attracted to my sense of humor lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> A cup? I'm back into my trainers  thankfully hubby is attracted to my sense of humor lol




Lol... Girl stop!! Stay encouraged and strong.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> Mine is my "mommy tummy"  not that I've shown it off in years, but it still gets to me.
> 
> You're over halfway there! Just remember that... don't look at how far you still have to go, you've already come so far  you got this!




Yes!!! Exactly!


----------



## macde90

Gilmoregirl said:


> It's not the weight I'm battling... its skin


Aahhhhh....i can't help. I got spanx.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

macde90 said:


> aahhhhh....i can't help. I got spanx.



:d lololol that cracked me up!


----------



## macde90

Gilmoregirl said:


> Mine is my "mommy tummy"  not that I've shown it off in years, but it still gets to me.
> 
> You're over halfway there! Just remember that... don't look at how far you still have to go, you've already come so far  you got this!



Good advice!


----------



## macde90

Gilmoregirl said:


> Mine is my "mommy tummy"  not that I've shown it off in years, but it still gets to me.
> 
> You're over halfway there! Just remember that... don't look at how far you still have to go, you've already come so far  you got this!





Gilmoregirl said:


> A cup? I'm back into my trainers  thankfully hubby is attracted to my sense of humor lol


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> Mine is my "mommy tummy"  not that I've shown it off in years, but it still gets to me.
> 
> You're over halfway there! Just remember that... don't look at how far you still have to go, you've already come so far  you got this!



Thanks GG.  I am inducting you into my exercise camp for motivation


----------



## gatorgirl07

macde90 said:


> Aahhhhh....i can't help. I got spanx.



GRRRRRLLLLL...................I love me some spanx!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Persistence and mental clarity is the key!




What mental clarity? Mine seems to be clouded by a duck lately.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> What mental clarity? Mine seems to be clouded by a duck lately.



Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> LMBO!!! Ahhhh, the breasts. Yeah, that's what I hate about losing weight. Those are the first to go. Well for me at least. I've lost a full cup size from losing 15 pounds and I can definitely tell. Grrrr.




Where do I sign up? I could stand to lose a cup size or two!


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> What weight do I use for my breasts? Lol I just need a "pick me up" or if hubby had his way (sorry if this seems crude) we'd "fill the canteens" lol




Hahaha!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> What mental clarity? Mine seems to be clouded by a duck lately.




LMBO!!! Cloudiness is ok too especially if it's by a duck. &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> LMBO!!! *Cloudiness is ok too especially if it's by a duck. &#128513;&#128513;*


----------



## hopi

Gilmoregirl said:


> It's not the weight I'm battling... its skin



Gilmoregirl

Highly recommend some good skin care line for the body, especially when loosing weight. A good body scrub several times a week gets the lymphatic system going to help get rid of toxins and helps the skin to shed quick. It slows down as we age.
Just got a wonderful high quality Isomers kit from Shophq with 5 pieces. Wben I finished my first treatment I felt my body had lost inches.  Ordered 3 more.


----------



## gatorgirl07

hopi said:


> Gilmoregirl
> 
> Highly recommend some good skin care line for the body, especially when loosing weight. A good body scrub several times a week gets the lymphatic system going to help get rid of toxins and helps the skin to shed quick. It slows down as we age.
> Just got a wonderful high quality Isomers kit from Shophq with 5 pieces. *Wben I finished my first treatment I felt my body had lost inches. * Ordered 3 more.



You will have to let me know if this is accurate.  If it is, I may be buying three more


----------



## hopi

gatorgirl07 said:


> When I say walking, I generally don't mean a stroll in the garden.  I am moving fast going up and down hills.  Running part of the time, and walking the rest.  There is a lake where I live that I go to twice a day to work out.  I have lost 54 pounds right now, and am really keeping an eye on what I eat.  Having that said, I am more interested to see how I stack up against what I think I do.  Keeping track of how much I walk, eat, and sleep sounds like something that would be beneficial to me......idk.  I have been looking at them, and am interested



Congrats gatorgirl

Losing and maintaining weight is always a challenge, we have to face food everyday to live, thank God you have the good health & strength to all of that workout!  Congrats on your major success.


----------



## hopi

gatorgirl07 said:


> You will have to let me know if this is accurate.  If it is,* I may be buying three more :g*raucho:





You're a young woman, everything should go back into place with a little effort


----------



## gatorgirl07

hopi said:


> You're a young woman, everything should go back into place with a little effort



Sometimes, I wonder if it will.  I am not on a pity party by any means, but I am struggling with emotional stuff that I am not good at to begin with


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> Sometimes, I wonder if it will.  I am not on a pity party by any means, but I am struggling with emotional stuff that I am not good at to begin with




It WILL... Trust me!!! I've been there, don't that. It will all work out. Just wait and see. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515; Sending smiles and strength your way.


----------



## hopi

gatorgirl07 said:


> Sometimes, I wonder if it will.  I am not on a pity party by any means, but *I am struggling with emotional stuff *that I am not good at to begin with



It is an emotional struggle and you are not alone in that category, you are doing this by yourself and of course your mind will race and you will question your results and major efforts. Everyone has to work at closing off negative thoughts and staying positive.  Bottom line is you are losing your bottom. Keep up the good work


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Sometimes, I wonder if it will.  I am not on a pity party by any means, but I am struggling with emotional stuff that I am not good at to begin with



Stick with us.  We are here for you.  I for one, feel you are a huge inspiration to me.  I am trying to lose about 30 lbs.  Everytime I start doing well and lose a few (which is really hard), I fall off the wagon and gain it back plus a couple more.  My problem is sticking with it.  I used to have this rock hard steel willpower.  I seem to have lost it.  I know it's my fault so I don't dwell on it.  I just need to dig deep and find the motivation.  You and the rest of the ladies on here that have done well and being healthy are chipping away at me little by little.  Thank you.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Stick with us.  We are here for you.  I for one, feel you are a huge inspiration to me.  I am trying to lose about 30 lbs.  Everytime I start doing well and lose a few (which is really hard), I fall off the wagon and gain it back plus a couple more.  My problem is sticking with it.  I used to have this rock hard steel willpower.  I seem to have lost it.  I know it's my fault so I don't dwell on it.  I just need to dig deep and find the motivation.  You and the rest of the ladies on here that have done well and being healthy are chipping away at me little by little.  Thank you.




TB... You are a strong woman and can do it. It just takes time to get motivated. It will hit you one day and you will be ready to go full of energy and motivation. I had to get to that point as well. It took time. You keep me motivated so I'm here for you as well. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> TB... You are a strong woman and can do it. It just takes time to get motivated. It will hit you one day and you will be ready to go full of energy and motivation. I had to get to that point as well. It took time. You keep me motivated so I'm here for you as well. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;



Thank you.  You are a huge inspiration to me as well....and 49LDavis too.


----------



## Nebo

You ladies are beautiful and hopefully healthy. Thats the most important thing. 
Living healthy and at a healthy weight is really a lifestyle, not something we should do for a little while, for a month before bikini season, etc.

I find weight lifting and moderate cardio with a good healthy meal plan the best way to go. Gym also makes me feel good, confident to know how much I can push my body and then push it a little bit more. 

There are a lot of support groups online, if you dont feel comfortable working out where there is a whole lot of people, you have gyms that you can access when ever you want to, private session  etc.

Half of the way there is starting. Other half is sticking to it.


----------



## tawnycat

You ladies are cracking me up. Seriously, you all have great advice and of course taste!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

We should make this the "Dooney's and healthy lifestyle" thread lol you guys and wonderful!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

hopi said:


> Gilmoregirl
> 
> Highly recommend some good skin care line for the body, especially when loosing weight. A good body scrub several times a week gets the lymphatic system going to help get rid of toxins and helps the skin to shed quick. It slows down as we age.
> Just got a wonderful high quality Isomers kit from Shophq with 5 pieces. Wben I finished my first treatment I felt my body had lost inches.  Ordered 3 more.



I've always used Philosophy... my hubby just realized the other day that one of the lotions said "firming body emulsion". When he pointed it out he died laughing when I said "they lie! THEY LIE" lol I've heard about Isomers.  I'll look into it, ty


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Princess and CfC... Y'all are too funny... Mod shot thread. Lol. Lol.


----------



## princess69

PcanTannedBty said:


> Princess and CfC... Y'all are too funny... Mod shot thread. Lol. Lol.


Didn't want the police coming after me lol :giggles:


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Didn't want the police coming after me lol :giggles:


Right sis


----------



## Nebo

Woop Woop , Thats da Sound of da Police


----------



## PcanTannedBty

nebo said:


> Woop woop , thats da sound of da police




lmbo!!!


----------



## Nebo

Im just gonna start posting these little fellas on the mod bag thread, lol.

The song.. I saw it on the preview of that cop movie at the movies and now I cant get it out of my head. 

Woop Woop


----------



## princess69

Nebo said:


> Woop Woop , Thats da Sound of da Police


:lolots:


----------



## crazyforcoach09

nebo said:


> Woop woop , thats da sound of da police


 

lololololol


----------



## hopi

I don't think she is going to share



West coast really does it up right
There aren't any places like this in the midwest
making my farewell tour of In & Out before going home


----------



## crazyforcoach09

hopi said:


> I don't think she is going to share
> 
> 
> 
> West coast really does it up right
> There aren't any places like this in the midwest
> making my farewell tour of In & Out before going home


 

EVERYTHING looks YUMMMM


----------



## Nebo

Love the bag. Not a fan of fast food-makes my tummy upset. 

I passed my drivers licence test, if I havent mentioned it already. Now I can finally drive myself to do some shopping, without my husband waiting for me in the car and reminding me of time every 30 min 

Any interesting plans for the weekend, ladies?

We are having some friends staying with us over the weekend.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Love the bag. Not a fan of fast food-makes my tummy upset.
> 
> I passed my drivers licence test, if I havent mentioned it already. Now I can finally drive myself to do some shopping, without my husband waiting for me in the car and reminding me of time every 30 min
> 
> Any interesting plans for the weekend, ladies?
> 
> We are having some friends staying with us over the weekend.




Oooh, that's awesome! Congrats &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;. Nothing like being able to jump in the car and take off. 

Nothing interesting for me. My life is pretty boring these days. &#128515;&#128515;. Be careful/safe driving.

Enjoy your friends!!!


----------



## Nebo

I'll try between all the cooking  How is everything coming along with you? Job, place?

Sending you some positive vibes


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> I'll try between all the cooking  How is everything coming along with you? Job, place?
> 
> Sending you some positive vibes




Ahhh, thank u N!!! Still looking for a job. Haven't heard back on the interview from last week. ... Still homeless. Lol... Things will work out. I've only been here for 2 weeks so maybe I'm rushing things. I've been a hiring manager before and I know how companies drag their feet. 

Thanks for kind words. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515; I need them.


----------



## Nebo

Everything will be ok in the end, just be patient. Which is the hardest thing for me personally, so I hope you are 

It takes time. And sometimes you have to get a job middle or entry level and before you know it  a big one comes your way.  As long as you are trying and going to interviews, something will come up.

Sending hugs and love!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Everything will be ok in the end, just be patient. Which is the hardest thing for me personally, so I hope you are
> 
> It takes time. And sometimes you have to get a job middle or entry level and before you know it  a big one comes your way.  As long as you are trying and going to interviews, something will come up.
> 
> Sending hugs and love!




Thanks so much!!! It gets stressful sometimes and I can say that you ladies here have been a huge help. You all are fun and supportive. I'm a pretty patient person so I'll just sit back and wait. And yes, I may need to lower my salary expectations, a bit and at least get my foot in the door. 

Thanks again for the advice, hugs and love &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo.... Look what I just got in my email minutes after I posted my last comment in this thread...


----------



## Nebo

Yeeeeeeeiiiiiii! To new victories!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Love the bag. Not a fan of fast food-makes my tummy upset.
> 
> I passed my drivers licence test, if I havent mentioned it already. Now I can finally drive myself to do some shopping, without my husband waiting for me in the car and reminding me of time every 30 min
> 
> Any interesting plans for the weekend, ladies?
> 
> We are having some friends staying with us over the weekend.




Congrats Nebo!! Have fun this weekend. Nothing fun for me. Hopefully the weather will be nice so I can Hang in the yard.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Nebo.... Look what I just got in my email minutes after I posted my last comment in this thread...
> 
> View attachment 2657923


Gettttter done!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> Love the bag. Not a fan of fast food-makes my tummy upset.
> 
> I passed my drivers licence test, if I havent mentioned it already. Now I can finally drive myself to do some shopping, without my husband waiting for me in the car and reminding me of time every 30 min
> 
> Any interesting plans for the weekend, ladies?
> 
> We are having some friends staying with us over the weekend.



Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Nebo.... Look what I just got in my email minutes after I posted my last comment in this thread...
> 
> View attachment 2657923




Yay!  I don't think any of us thought it would take you long GF. Congrats. Good luck with the next steps.


----------



## macde90

PcanTannedBty said:


> Nebo.... Look what I just got in my email minutes after I posted my last comment in this thread...
> 
> View attachment 2657923


 
This is great. I'm cheesing like I know you for real!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Nebo.... Look what I just got in my email minutes after I posted my last comment in this thread...
> 
> View attachment 2657923



Yay Pcan!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

macde90 said:


> This is great. I'm cheesing like I know you for real!




LMBO!!! Thank u girlfriend!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thank u all ladies for the luck!!


----------



## cheidel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Nebo.... Look what I just got in my email minutes after I posted my last comment in this thread...
> 
> View attachment 2657923


 
Good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Look what my uncle came in and threw on my bag!!!!!!!!!!! IT HAS BLADES UNCLE!!!!... And it's dirty. I was like "WHAT THA??????????"... OH HECKIE NAW!! Lol. Luckily it was ok.


----------



## HoneyKiss81

OMG...my husband is the same way to my purse. He says it's just a bag no big deal... Hello, big deal here.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Look what my uncle came in and threw on my bag!!!!!!!!!!! IT HAS BLADES UNCLE!!!!... And it's dirty. I was like "WHAT THA??????????"... OH HECKIE NAW!! Lol. Luckily it was ok.
> 
> View attachment 2658737
> View attachment 2658738




Didyouabsolutelyfreak?!?!?!  I'm glad everything turned out. You just got that bag out for the  first time yesterday didn't you.


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> I don't think she is going to share
> 
> West coast really does it up right
> There aren't any places like this in the midwest
> making my farewell tour of In & Out before going home




Yum! I saw the pic but didn't see the comments below and was wondering if it was In&Out. I only saw the comment until I did the quote. I guess my eyes got stuck in the burger 



Nebo said:


> Love the bag. Not a fan of fast food-makes my tummy upset.
> 
> I passed my drivers licence test, if I havent mentioned it already. Now I can finally drive myself to do some shopping, without my husband waiting for me in the car and reminding me of time every 30 min
> 
> Any interesting plans for the weekend, ladies?
> 
> We are having some friends staying with us over the weekend.





Hey GF! Congrats on passing your driving test! Now nothing will stop you! When I got mine it was kind of an emergency, DH and I used to work at the same place but then he change jobs and was going to work in the east coast for a year. I was in CA at the time, so it was either learn to drive or take the train/bus. I got a lot of independence once I starting driving by myself. I think the fact that I was alone all the time forced me to! He probably regrets it now since the car is a pretty good tool for shopping  Outlet 1 hr away...who cares...not me!




PcanTannedBty said:


> Nebo.... Look what I just got in my email minutes after I posted my last comment in this thread...
> View attachment 2657923





Yay! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Look what my uncle came in and threw on my bag!!!!!!!!!!! IT HAS BLADES UNCLE!!!!... And it's dirty. I was like "WHAT THA??????????"... OH HECKIE NAW!! Lol. Luckily it was ok.
> 
> View attachment 2658737
> View attachment 2658738





Oh no!
Whenever DH does something that I don't like to my purse, like throwing it to the floor of the car, etc, I always warn him "damage my bag and you will have to get me a replacement, even if it costs 10x more on ebay" Of course I wouldn't buy it at 10x more but is fun to mess with him!


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF! Congrats on passing your driving test! Now nothing will stop you! When I got mine it was kind of an emergency, DH and I used to work at the same place but then he change jobs and was going to work in the east coast for a year. I was in CA at the time, so it was either learn to drive or take the train/bus. I got a lot of independence once I starting driving by myself. I think the fact that I was alone all the time forced me to! He probably regrets it now since the car is a pretty good tool for shopping  Outlet 1 hr away...who cares...not me!
> 
> !



Thats how it is with me :housewife: Im pretty sure he is gonna go from- "Im so happy you can go shopping on your own and I dont have to wait in the car" to " let me drive you" hahahahah, for the already mentioned reasons.

I wish I had an outlet 1 h away. Driving in the US is scary. A whole lot off interstate driving just to go from one part of the city to the other. For now Im avoiding it like the plague and driving strictly trough the city ( longer way), until I get more experience.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Didyouabsolutelyfreak?!?!?!  I'm glad everything turned out. You just got that bag out for the  first time yesterday didn't you.




Lol... Yes, I freaked!!! He just threw it there. I would have been really upset if it got damaged. Yes, it was my first day carrying her. &#128563;&#128563;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Spotted this today... &#128515;&#128515;British Tan Logo Lock. I hope she isn't a member of the forum. &#128515;


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Lol! We should make a scavenger hunt... whoever gets the most pics of bags in the wild


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> Lol! We should make a scavenger hunt... whoever gets the most pics of bags in the wild




Lol... That's a great idea!!! Fun too


----------



## hopi

Gilmoregirl said:


> Lol! We should make a scavenger hunt... whoever gets the most pics of bags in the wild




Cute idea but girl you've got way too much energy,
somebody pass  me the remote


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Spotted this today... &#128515;&#128515;British Tan Logo Lock. I hope she isn't a member of the forum. &#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2660140



Wouldn't that be funny!  Cool spotting.


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Lol! We should make a scavenger hunt... whoever gets the most pics of bags in the wild



:giggles:  Darn, I'd be missing at least two pictures and that's it girls.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

_xxx this is inappropriate._ Wth. I responded to TB abt gettin violet.  Got a police message. I thought that was what the darn thread was for.


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> x I got a message saying i cant chat in deal thread. Wth. I responded to TB abt gettin violet.  Got a police message. I thought that was what the darn thread was for.




This is getting crazy. This is supposed to be fun.... There has been a lot of discussion in the deals thread.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> x I got a message saying i cant chat in deal thread. Wth. I responded to tb abt gettin violet.  Got a police message. I thought that was what the darn thread was for.




what????


----------



## elbgrl

Huh?


----------



## seton

crazyforcoach09 said:


> x I got a message saying i cant chat in deal thread. Wth. I responded to TB abt gettin violet.  Got a police message. I thought that was what the darn thread was for.



a lot of DEals threads dont allow any chatting BUT THEY USUALLY SAY 'NO CHAT' IN THE TITLE. If it doesnt, it's fair game AFAIC.

Chat in the Oulets Good Bad Ugly thread instead?


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> x I got a message saying i cant chat in deal thread. Wth. I responded to TB abt gettin violet.  Got a police message. I thought that was what the darn thread was for.



I just got a message in the Mod shot post about "to much chatter". It
was a warning.


Warning this( better not post the emotie or I get kicked off for sure)

When they start putting people of the Q forum and Sarah brought us all over here, I don't expect to be treated like a child.

When C left the Coach forum, people quit the Coach forum & the Dooney Forum.
The need to get over their mega tag advertising selves.

I was so mad about it asked the moderaters to remove me and they said no one ever gets removed you are in forum eternity


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hopi said:


> I just got a message in the Mod shot post about "to much chatter". It
> was a warning.
> 
> 
> Warning this( better not post the emotie or I get kicked off for sure)
> 
> When they start putting people of the Q forum and Sarah brought us all over here, I don't expect to be treated like a child.
> 
> When C left the Coach forum, people quit the Coach forum & the Dooney Forum.
> The need to get over their mega tag advertising selves.




I didn't realize it was THAT serious and had people actually going through and reading. That a bit C to me but...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

seton said:


> a lot of DEals threads dont allow any chatting BUT THEY USUALLY SAY 'NO CHAT' IN THE TITLE. If it doesnt, it's fair game AFAIC.
> 
> Chat in the Oulets Good Bad Ugly thread instead?



But it mkes no sense. The entire thread is chattin. But heck. Tpf is crazy


----------



## crazyforcoach09

hopi said:


> I just got a message in the Mod shot post about "to much chatter". It
> was a warning.
> 
> 
> Warning this( better not post the emotie or I get kicked off for sure)
> 
> When they start putting people of the Q forum and Sarah brought us all over here, I don't expect to be treated like a child.
> 
> When C left the Coach forum, people quit the Coach forum & the Dooney Forum.
> The need to get over their mega tag advertising selves.
> 
> I was so mad about it asked the moderaters to remove me and they said no one ever gets removed you are in forum eternity


I had to mke sure i was in the CHAT thread bfore i respnded. This is dumb. If i cant chat i. Deals thread i am done postin deals. I aint got time for this.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> This is getting crazy. This is supposed to be fun.... There has been a lot of discussion in the deals thread.


Alot of chattin i that thread


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> This is getting crazy. This is supposed to be fun.... There has been a lot of discussion in the deals thread.


They removed your post in the deals thread abt violet. This is dumb


----------



## elbgrl

Hows this for chat?  Dooney show starting now!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!

If you have a problem w/ the Mods or Admins please PM one of us instead of gossiping and complaining on the boards.    We don't complain about y'all in threads, please extend us the same courtesy.
In the very first post of that thread it says no chatting.  
There's very good reason our deals threads are preferred to have no chat. . .  people subscribe to them.  So everytime an innocuous comment is made our members get an e-mail, they're hoping to come find the great sale and instead they're seeing links to Coach deals, inquiries about favorite colors, how luckly people are, etc. . . 
it's not because we're evil, it's because our website is very large and we've adapted to it's growth by keeping it as organized as possible.  

I looked through that thread and it was easily 80% chat. . .  THIS is the chat thread 
I'll add "No Chat" to the title of the other, but it's pretty universal across our forums here that the deals threads are no chat, as specified in the very first post of that thread.


Hope this clears up any questions, no one got in trouble, reminders were simply sent so people would realize they're chatting it up in the wrong place  


Please PM me or another mod w/ questions about this.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Hi!
> 
> If you have a problem w/ the Mods or Admins please PM one of us instead of gossiping and complaining on the boards.    We don't complain about y'all in threads, please extend us the same courtesy.
> In the very first post of that thread it says no chatting.
> There's very good reason our deals threads are preferred to have no chat. . .  people subscribe to them.  So everytime an innocuous comment is made our members get an e-mail, they're hoping to come find the great sale and instead they're seeing links to Coach deals, inquiries about favorite colors, how luckly people are, etc. . .
> it's not because we're evil, it's because our website is very large and we've adapted to it's growth by keeping it as organized as possible.
> 
> I looked through that thread and it was easily 80% chat. . .  THIS is the chat thread
> I'll add "No Chat" to the title of the other, but it's pretty universal across our forums here that the deals threads are no chat, as specified in the very first post of that thread.
> 
> 
> Hope this clears up any questions, no one got in trouble, reminders were simply sent so people would realize they're chatting it up in the wrong place
> 
> 
> Please PM me or another mod w/ questions about this.


The deals thread does not say no chat. We always comment in that thread


----------



## Swanky

Yes, it does, go look at the first post like I said twice. And it started out very nicely w/o chatting for a while. 


*Please PM me if you wish to discuss this further*


----------



## accessorygirl2

crazyforcoach09 said:


> They removed your post in the deals thread abt violet. This is dumb



Sorry to hear that. I wish there was more freedom of expression.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

accessorygirl2 said:


> This is why I don't contribute much in the coach section anymore. Tpf is supposed to be fun. I have a busy life. I don't have time to figure out the silly rules. I'm tired of people saying I posted something in the wrong place or shouldn't have started a thread bc it's too similar to another thread or one of the members don't like it. Reminds me of high school snobbery and I don't have time for it.



Thank you.


----------



## Nebo

Im ok with rules, although I break them as well sometimes. I think its fine to say no comments on the mod thread, delete the comments etc. But the deals comment yeah, we were all chatting there,  so guess we should all take it just for deals and chat here or MOD chat thread.


----------



## Swanky

^ thanks!

And again, please no further complaining about this, it's policy and won't be changed for one forum. 
Hope y'all understand!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

:o:banghead:


----------



## Di 623

Wow....just...wow.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

I hope everyone checks this thread

Violet, bone, baby pink in Florentine can be shipped in pocket satchel n tulip shopper. 50 off


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I hope everyone checks this thread
> 
> Violet, bone, baby pink in Florentine can be shipped in pocket satchel n tulip shopper. 50 off




Thank you CFC.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Thank you CFC.


You are welcome


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I hope everyone checks this thread
> 
> Violet, bone, baby pink in Florentine can be shipped in pocket satchel n tulip shopper. 50 off




Bone n large Flo? Or any Flo?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Bone n large Flo? Or any Flo?


U better get ready. Both sizes.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> U better get ready. Both sizes.




Oh wow!!! I don't have an address quite yet I can have shipped to. I plan to visit the outlets sometime this week so I'll see what they have. When I went the other week, they didn't have any Flo's on sale. Only 30 percent.


----------



## Nebo

Thank you coach. Did I got your right- it was the medium pocket flo in those colors or?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I want navy flo... I need navy flo...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh wow!!! I don't have an address quite yet I can have shipped to. I plan to visit the outlets sometime this week so I'll see what they have. When I went the other week, they didn't have any Flo's on sale. Only 30 percent.


Only pocket satchel n tulip can be shipped right now


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> Thank you coach. Did I got your right- it was the medium pocket flo in those colors or?


This one is 50 off n navy. Violet. Bone. Baby pink


----------



## Bobetta

crazyforcoach09 said:


> This one is 50 off n navy. Violet. Bone. Baby pink




 I always liked that bag. Navy and bone must be beautiful. Love their bone, but scared of color transferring. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> This one is 50 off n navy. Violet. Bone. Baby pink



The minute that one hits 65% off its mine lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> The minute that one hits 65% off its mine lol


Lololololololo.


----------



## Nebo

Thanks! Baby pink or violet sound awesome


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Only pocket satchel n tulip can be shipped right now




Ahh ok. Thanks C


----------



## Gilmoregirl

C4c... what's 940? Lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> C4c... what's 940? Lol


Stillpooh. Srry wer cant ask questions in that thread

940 is large flo satchel


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Stillpooh. Srry wer cant ask questions in that thread
> 
> 940 is large flo satchel




Reg Ocean is in the works for me!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Reg Ocean is in the works for me!!!


65 off gurrrrrrlllll


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> 65 off gurrrrrrlllll




So if my math is right ... Large Flo  under $150?? Plus shipping... And wrapped tight from warehouse... Can't beat that.  Ocean Flo and natural Clayton on my list. I'm asking about clay too.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Is it just the Reg that they'll ship? Or the small too?

I'm torn... small ocean satchel or ocean satchel with pockets? 

I want navy dagnabbit!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> So if my math is right ... Large Flo  under $150?? Plus shipping... And wrapped tight from warehouse... Can't beat that.  Ocean Flo and natural Clayton on my list. I'm asking about clay too.


No. 139 plus tax plus ship


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> Is it just the Reg that they'll ship? Or the small too?
> 
> I'm torn... small ocean satchel or ocean satchel with pockets?
> 
> I want navy dagnabbit!


Its for reg. i didnt ask for small. Yes. They will ship


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Ok ty C4C... if these demon nurses ever unhook me I'll sneak outside where I can get good enough reception to call lol


----------



## cheidel

PcanTannedBty said:


> what????


I got the same message, and said they deleted my post..........What????


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> Ok ty C4C... if these demon nurses ever unhook me I'll sneak outside where I can get good enough reception to call lol


Tell me what u want i will call for u


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> No. 139 plus tax plus ship[/
> 
> I've never or greed from outlets/warehouse before. Can I just call 800 Dooney number? Guess I should have paid attention n the other threads.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Tell me what u want i will call for u



So sweet of you to offer but I have a whole list lol I should be done here soon


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> crazyforcoach09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. 139 plus tax plus ship[/
> 
> I've never or greed from outlets/warehouse before. Can I just call 800 Dooney number? Guess I should have paid attention n the other threads.
> 
> 
> 
> No. Call the DE outlet and ask for Anastaia. She my fav. Tell her you want the florentine 940 in what color from wareshouse. Tell her i said  hellllllllo
Click to expand...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> So sweet of you to offer but I have a whole list lol I should be done here soon


Lolol gettttttter done woman


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> PcanTannedBty said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Call the DE outlet and ask for Anastaia. She my fav. Tell her you want the florentine 940 in what color from wareshouse. Tell her i said  hellllllllo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool... Thank u! I'm on it in a bit. At the coffee shop using wi-fi. I will give u a shout out.
Click to expand...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> crazyforcoach09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool... Thank u! I'm on it in a bit. At the coffee shop using wi-fi. I will give u a shout out.
> 
> 
> 
> Holla if u need help
Click to expand...


----------



## Nebo

I havent been around here for last years 4th of July. Do outlets and IloveDooney have some good deals around that time? I know somebody mentioned red, white and blue on sales.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> I havent been around here for last years 4th of July. Do outlets and IloveDooney have some good deals around that time? I know somebody mentioned red, white and blue on sales.



I don't know about the 4th of July sales BUT the end of the quarter is at the end of the month... generally all retailers kick it up a notch to boost their quarterly numbers  so I'm hopeful...lol


----------



## Nebo

Hahaha, thx, Gilmoregirl. Im really trying to stick to my list, before I go on and shop for colors and styles that are not my basic ones. But it is haaaaard with all the great deals 

Im really hoping that they will have more % off on red FLO satchel.

For now, the bag that is on my list and on sale right now - white patent drawstring... I'll wait a little bit longer, try to decide before the end of the week


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> Hahaha, thx, Gilmoregirl. Im really trying to stick to my list, before I go on and shop for colors and styles that are not my basic ones. But it is haaaaard with all the great deals
> 
> Im really hoping that they will have more % off on red FLO satchel.
> 
> For now, the bag that is on my list and on sale right now - white patent drawstring... I'll wait a little bit longer, try to decide before the end of the week



The white patent drawstring is $129 on ilovedooney... I'm sure outlets have them cheaper...


----------



## Nebo

I dont think they ship patent leather. I could be wrong. But even the deal on Ilovedooney is not bad. Decisions, decisions


----------



## Gilmoregirl

So many bags...not enough money lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Hahaha, thx, Gilmoregirl. Im really trying to stick to my list, before I go on and shop for colors and styles that are not my basic ones. But it is haaaaard with all the great deals
> 
> Im really hoping that they will have more % off on red FLO satchel.
> 
> For now, the bag that is on my list and on sale right now - white patent drawstring... I'll wait a little bit longer, try to decide before the end of the week




I just called the DE outlet and they said the red Flo is almost never more than 30% off. I want that one. I'm hoping they have a red white blue sale for 4th. Praying!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> So many bags...not enough money lol


True that


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> So many bags...not enough money lol




My problem exactly!!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> PcanTannedBty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holla if u need help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CfC... I found my khaki/black Nylon Smith at DE that I've been looking for. Your girl wasn't available when I called.  I'm getting that one and the large Flo in ocean. Thanks girly!!!
> 
> Oh... All outlet don't have same deals. I called the 3 in my area and none of them folks had Flos on clearance.
Click to expand...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> crazyforcoach09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> CfC... I found my khaki/black Nylon Smith at DE that I've been looking for. Your girl wasn't available when I called.  I'm getting that one and the large Flo in ocean. Thanks girly!!!
> 
> Oh... All outlet don't have same deals. I called the 3 in my area and none of them folks had Flos on clearance.
> 
> 
> 
> U tlk to jamie. She my other gal. Loolol. Yippppppie. U got something. Was nylon on sale
Click to expand...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> crazyforcoach09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> CfC... I found my khaki/black Nylon Smith at DE that I've been looking for. Your girl wasn't available when I called.  I'm getting that one and the large Flo in ocean. Thanks girly!!!
> 
> Oh... All outlet don't have same deals. I called the 3 in my area and none of them folks had Flos on clearance.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. The hve same sale but might not hve thm n stre. They hve neen on sale for sooooooooo long
Click to expand...


----------



## Di 623

Ok if you ladies want fuschia, royal blue or yellow Toledo the outlet in Aurora had a couple different styles. I went there today for my bday...they were 50% off and just got them today.

ETA they had the mailbag in royal and fuschia, and another shoulder bag called the Pouchette that I'd never seen before. I got the fuschia one- $99.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Di 623 said:


> Ok if you ladies want fuschia, royal blue or yellow Toledo the outlet in Aurora had a couple different styles. I went there today for my bday...they were 50% off and just got them today.
> 
> ETA they had the mailbag in royal and fuschia, and another shoulder bag called the Pouchette that I'd never seen before. I got the fuschia one- $99.



Like I wasn't already having a hard time making up my mind...lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Di 623 said:


> Ok if you ladies want fuschia, royal blue or yellow Toledo the outlet in Aurora had a couple different styles. I went there today for my bday...they were 50% off and just got them today.
> 
> ETA they had the mailbag in royal and fuschia, and another shoulder bag called the Pouchette that I'd never seen before. I got the fuschia one- $99.


Cant be shipped yet ;(


----------



## Gilmoregirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Cant be shipped yet ;(



That helps lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> PcanTannedBty said:
> 
> 
> 
> U tlk to jamie. She my other gal. Loolol. Yippppppie. U got something. Was nylon on sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup her name was Jamie! &#128515; yes the Nylon was 50%.  Iigjt get the royal blue nylon smith too. I can get 2 for price of 1.
Click to expand...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> PcanTannedBty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. The hve same sale but might not hve thm n stre. They hve neen on sale for sooooooooo long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh ok!! I want the black and red large Flo's but they say they rarely go higher than 30. I hope they have red white and blue sale for the 4th of jul.
Click to expand...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> crazyforcoach09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup her name was Jamie! &#128515; yes the Nylon was 50%.  Iigjt get the royal blue nylon smith too. I can get 2 for price of 1.
> 
> 
> 
> This is how we do it!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> crazyforcoach09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh ok!! I want the black and red large Flo's but they say they rarely go higher than 30. I hope they have red white and blue sale for the 4th of jul.
> 
> 
> 
> They usually do like another 20 or 25 off. But not cant be shipped
Click to expand...


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> So if my math is right ... Large Flo  under $150?? Plus shipping... And wrapped tight from warehouse... Can't beat that.  Ocean Flo and natural Clayton on my list. I'm asking about clay too.



The ocean Flo should be $139.  Thats how much mine was


----------



## Gilmoregirl

GG! You still loving the ocean satchel with pockets?? I'm about to order it me thinks


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> GG! You still loving the ocean satchel with pockets?? I'm about to order it me thinks



Yes, ma'am.  Still haven't changed out of her.  I absolutely love it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gatorgirl07 said:


> The ocean Flo should be $139.  Thats how much mine was


Is pocket satchel heavy. Does she hold alot


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> Yes, ma'am.  Still haven't changed out of her.  I absolutely love it!



Can you take a "what's in my bag" pic lol so I can get an idea how big it really is?


----------



## gatorgirl07

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Is pocket satchel heavy. Does she hold alot



Its really no more heavy than the regular flo.  She carries very well and the strap really helps if you want 'hands free'


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gatorgirl07 said:


> Its really no more heavy than the regular flo.  She carries very well and the strap really helps if you want 'hands free'



Thank you. How much does she hold?


----------



## gatorgirl07

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thank you. How much does she hold?



A TON!  I will post a pic of the inside of mine in a little bit........


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Woohoo!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gatorgirl07 said:


> A TON!  I will post a pic of the inside of mine in a little bit........



Thank you very much


----------



## PcanTannedBty

So happy I carried my Pebbled Leather today... Storming outside. She got a little wet but I'm sure she'll dry back to normal in no time.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I dont think they ship patent leather. I could be wrong. But even the deal on Ilovedooney is not bad. Decisions, decisions




Also it's no tax and free shipping at Ilovedooney, which helps.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> So happy I carried my Pebbled Leather today... Storming outside. She got a little wet but I'm sure she'll dry back to normal in no time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2662911




I love that bag  I think you're safe. I carried mine through fall and most of winter and she held up through rain and snow.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I just called the DE outlet and they said the red Flo is almost never more than 30% off. I want that one. I'm hoping they have a red white blue sale for 4th. Praying!!!




Sometimes they have a sale where they offer an extra $25 off, in addition to the 30% off. However it makes it a final sale then. I can't remember if that's what the red white and blue sale was last year, but I feel like it was. Every little bit helps.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> crazyforcoach09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> CfC... I found my khaki/black Nylon Smith at DE that I've been looking for. Your girl wasn't available when I called.  I'm getting that one and the large Flo in ocean. Thanks girly!!!
> 
> Oh... All outlet don't have same deals. I called the 3 in my area and none of them folks had Flos on clearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay you got your nylon Smith!! Congrats. The ocean Flo is gorgeous too. I can only imagine how many maxis you'll be able to pair her with
Click to expand...


----------



## Twoboyz

Di 623 said:


> Ok if you ladies want fuschia, royal blue or yellow Toledo the outlet in Aurora had a couple different styles. I went there today for my bday...they were 50% off and just got them today.
> 
> ETA they had the mailbag in royal and fuschia, and another shoulder bag called the Pouchette that I'd never seen before. I got the fuschia one- $99.




OMG they have them already?! I'll never get there before they are gone. That pouchette is cute. They have it on Dooney.com. I was kind of hoping for the satchel though.  congrats on a great deal! Pictures please?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> PcanTannedBty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay you got your nylon Smith!! Congrats. The ocean Flo is gorgeous too. I can only imagine how many maxis you'll be able to pair her with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did. They have one at the DE outlet and one near but she says it has a few scratches on the black  leather pocket so I'm not sure. And yes... I already have picked out what I maxis ill pair her with. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515; I'm giving the large/reg Flo a try. &#128515;
Click to expand...


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Twoboyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did. They have one at the DE outlet and one near but she says it has a few scratches on the black  leather pocket so I'm not sure. And yes... I already have picked out what I maxis ill pair her with. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515; I'm giving the large/reg Flo a try. &#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like it. I can't wait for the mod shots with that gorgeous blue!
Click to expand...


----------



## Di 623

Twoboyz said:


> OMG they have them already?! I'll never get there before they are gone. That pouchette is cute. They have it on Dooney.com. I was kind of hoping for the satchel though.  congrats on a great deal! Pictures please?



The girl i dealt with was really sweet, she said they're not sure what they're going to get or when, but she was surprised they got them already too. 

I'll do a reveal on Weds after I get some decent pics in sunlight (going out of town all day tomorrow). Also, I really didn't think I'd like fuschia as much as I did, it was sooo pretty in person. And I wasn't crazy about the yellow in person.


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Twoboyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did. They have one at the DE outlet and one near but she says it has a few scratches on the black  leather pocket so I'm not sure. And yes... I already have picked out what I maxis ill pair her with. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515; I'm giving the large/reg Flo a try. &#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will love it. I thought it was bit big when I first wore it, but after a couple of times out, she is one of my fav.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I love it when everyone goes on a bag buying binge lol

Congrats on breaking the ban Pcan!  I hope you love all of your goodies 
 I can't wait to see everyone's reviews!

I'm hoping GG posts the loaded bag shot of the flo pocket satchel... I'd like to order it tomorrow


----------



## Twoboyz

Di 623 said:


> The girl i dealt with was really sweet, she said they're not sure what they're going to get or when, but she was surprised they got them already too.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do a reveal on Weds after I get some decent pics in sunlight (going out of town all day tomorrow). Also, I really didn't think I'd like fuschia as much as I did, it was sooo pretty in person. And I wasn't crazy about the yellow in person.




Thanks Di. Have a good trip tomorrow.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> I love it when everyone goes on a bag buying binge lol
> 
> Congrats on breaking the ban Pcan!  I hope you love all of your goodies
> I can't wait to see everyone's reviews!
> 
> I'm hoping GG posts the loaded bag shot of the flo pocket satchel... I'd like to order it tomorrow




Yes!!! Finally... I'm a bit early with it and may regret spending the money early but I've missed out on so many good deals so I had to get them this time. I want the calf convertible but the pickings are slim at 65%.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes!!! Finally... I'm a bit early with it and may regret spending the money early but I've missed out on so many good deals so I had to get them this time. I want the calf convertible but the pickings are slim at 65%.



Well hopefully you'll land that job and you can consider it your "achievement bonus"


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> Well hopefully you'll land that job and you can consider it your "achievement bonus"




Lol... Good way to justify it.


----------



## gatorgirl07

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thank you very much










Gilmoregirl said:


> Can you take a "what's in my bag" pic lol so I can get an idea how big it really is?



Here is a pic of the inside, sorry it took me so long.  If either of you would like something different, please let me know......


----------



## gatorgirl07

And this bag is not even full.  I absolutely love this bag.  It has become my fav very fast


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> Here is a pic of the inside, sorry it took me so long.  If either of you would like something different, please let me know......



That's perfect! Thank you so much!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gatorgirl07 said:


> Here is a pic of the inside, sorry it took me so long.  If either of you would like something different, please let me know......


Wowow. Holds alot. Thank you


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Is finally get a chance to call ******* to order... and they're busy and hafta call me back :what:


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I called 3 stores... All 3 said that the ocean satchel with pockets hasn't been made available to the outlets yet  and I told them "but GG got one" (stomped me feet too!) and they said sorry


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> I called 3 stores... All 3 said that the ocean satchel with pockets hasn't been made available to the outlets yet  and I told them "but GG got one" (stomped me feet too!) and they said sorry




I know this isn't funny GG, but you make everything funny  it's frustrating that there is so much discrepancy in he information at the outlets. Maybe try ******* Crossing? They've been very helpful to me in the past.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> I called 3 stores... All 3 said that the ocean satchel with pockets hasn't been made available to the outlets yet  and I told them "but GG got one" (stomped me feet too!) and they said sorry


Did u call DE?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Did u call DE?




I've found that DE is the best. Friendly and helpful. I was in the phone 20min today trying to find what I wanted.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

******* is the first one I called... I even called back and talked to Faith to confirm what the first girl said lol


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Well bleepety bleep bleep... I just inadvertently chatted in the dooney deals thread... woop woop! I hear sirens....


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> ******* is the first one I called... I even called back and talked to Faith to confirm what the first girl said lol


Call DE. Have style number and color. Ask for Anastia. Jamie or lacy. Ask them  to check in see if that style can shipped at 65 off from warehouse


----------



## Gilmoregirl

They said it's not even available to them on the computer...at all lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Hi Arsley2988 (hope I got that right),

This is in response to your post on the Dooney Deals thread, since we are not supposed to chat there. Congrats on your first Dooney! I hope you love her. What color did you get?


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> I called 3 stores... All 3 said that the ocean satchel with pockets hasn't been made available to the outlets yet  and I told them "but GG got one" (stomped me feet too!) and they said sorry




Where did GG get hers?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

According to her post in the outlet thread it was *******


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> According to her post in the outlet thread it was *******[/
> 
> Then what they are telling you is really strange. Hmmm what's going on?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

That's what I said... and I told them that we have a girl who got one weeks ago... and she said it was impossible  that's when I stomped my feet LOL


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> That's what I said... and I told them that we have a girl who got one weeks ago... and she said it was impossible  that's when I stomped my feet LOL




...and with every right to. That's not right.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Hi Arsley2988 (hope I got that right),
> 
> This is in response to your post on the Dooney Deals thread, since we are not supposed to chat there. Congrats on your first Dooney! I hope you love her. What color did you get?




I had the same thought - I wanted to congratulate her too. (Loved her "glass of wine" comment. Lol.) But no comment rule. We might have to break the rule if she doesn't see this.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> ...and with every right to. That's not right.



Hubby says it's an O.M.E.N. lol


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Bobetta said:


> I had the same thought - I wanted to congratulate her too. (Loved her "glass of wine" comment. Lol.) But no comment rule. We might have to break the rule if she doesn't see this.



I accidentally responded to her... they deleted mine PRONTO lol


----------



## Bobetta

Gilmoregirl said:


> I accidentally responded to her... they deleted mine PRONTO lol




Hahaha. That's awesome. I guess we shall not do that then.


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Hubby says it's an O.M.E.N. lol


----------



## Nebo

Ladies, how close is strawberry flo to the red? If I find strawberry on 65%, Im thinking of getting that instead of the red one. How much wear could I get from the sberry compared to the red, cause red could be considered  kinda neutral.( ?)


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Ladies, how close is strawberry flo to the red? If I find strawberry on 65%, Im thinking of getting that instead of the red one. How much wear could I get from the sberry compared to the red, cause red could be considered  kinda neutral.( ?)




There is a YouTube video by Lynn C. called Dooney & Bourke Haul!! (#1).  She's got the red, crimson, and raspberry satchels. I know that doesn't help you with the strawberry, but at least it shows the raspberry next to the red. I think the strawberry is lighter and pinker than the raspberry. It might give you some reference. Also she got these during the Presidents Day Sale where there was an extra 20% off she says.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


>




Personally, I would do red... But with sberry being 65 percent, it may be worth getting both. I'm not a pink girl and sberry looks like a red that red that has faded. In my opinion.


----------



## Twoboyz

Twoboyz said:


> There is a YouTube video by Lynn C. called Dooney & Bourke Haul!! (#1).  She's got the red, crimson, and raspberry satchels. I know that doesn't help you with the strawberry, but at least it shows the raspberry next to the red. I think the strawberry is lighter and pinker than the raspberry. It might give you some reference. Also she got these during the Presidents Day Sale where there was an extra 20% off she says.



I also found this video.  I don't know if this is red or strawberry.  It looks like it could be either depending on the lighting.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_OFX4ynWZs 

Here's a link to the one I mentioned above.  Now that I'm on my laptop I can do links.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsEExClQSBI


----------



## Twoboyz

Twoboyz said:


> I also found this video.  I don't know if this is red or strawberry.  It looks like it could be either depending on the lighting.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_OFX4ynWZs
> 
> Here's a link to the one I mentioned above.  Now that I'm on my laptop I can do links.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsEExClQSBI



This is even better.  Here is the strawberry.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3egFClF7zs


----------



## MaryBel

I like strawberry but for me it would be a spring/summer kind of color. It's like a coraly red. 


A red one I'd use all year long!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> I called 3 stores... All 3 said that the ocean satchel with pockets hasn't been made available to the outlets yet  and I told them "but GG got one" (stomped me feet too!) and they said sorry



I ordered mine from Reading, and it shipped from the warehouse in Cali.  The saleswoman was very nice.  Her name was Victoria and she went through all the options in ocean blue with me and then walked me through the process.  I would definitely order from them again............  (610) 375-7668


----------



## gatorgirl07

I'm sorry to all if I put the wrong outlet in my post.  I got my ocean satchel with pockets in the Reading, PA store.  I spoke to Victoria and she was very helpful.  I guess I was too excited and it was stuck in my head.  Again, I am sorry for any confusion......  The style number is 8L258 in case anyone needs it and the number is (610) 375-7668


----------



## Nebo

Ladies, thank you for the links. I ve watched some yt videos already and the color looks to me like a cream red, or faded haha as Pcn said. If I got strawberry, I dont think I would get the red, it would be more of a substitute. Argh.. need more time to think it trough. Wear wise, since we have very mild winters I could wear it almost year round.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> I'm sorry to all if I put the wrong outlet in my post.  I got my ocean satchel with pockets in the Reading, PA store.  I spoke to Victoria and she was very helpful.  I guess I was too excited and it was stuck in my head.  Again, I am sorry for any confusion......  The style number is 8L258 in case anyone needs it and the number is (610) 375-7668



They were the second store I called, same response  maybe it's sold out and that's why they can't access it? Faith was very adamant that ocean hadn't been released to the outlets yet, maybe they never even made it into the stores.

It's not your fault GG, what aggrevated me is that the women (4 total in 3 stores) kept telling me it was impossible when I knew better lol


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> They were the second store I called, same response  maybe it's sold out and that's why they can't access it? Faith was very adamant that ocean hadn't been released to the outlets yet, maybe they never even made it into the stores.
> 
> It's not your fault GG, what aggrevated me is that the women (4 total in 3 stores) kept telling me it was impossible when I knew better lol



That sounds like a bunch of malarky to me! :censor: I know that when I called, she had to look on her computer to see if any of the warehouses had it, but Victoria said there were plenty left if I wanted to call back......


----------



## Nebo

Just watched the video, Twoboyz, with crimson, rberry and red. That red is so gorgeous! And they all look so different. She also got super smooth ones. I would really be afraid to ordered another large one without seeing it and getting a super pebbled one like my ocean. Due to size it just gets so smooshy so soon. I love it, but I wouldnt want for all of them to be like that. Smaller size keeps the shape better, even if it is pebbled.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

:banghead: when I get done with my treatment I will call again and ask for Victoria... I don't know who I spoke to at Reading. She had an accent but I don't remember her giving a name.


----------



## elbgrl

Lily Pulitzer and I are having a beach day!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Lily Pulitzer and I are having a beach day!
> View attachment 2665089



That just looks so relaxing and divine.... I'm going to look at it a little more so I can dream.    Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> :banghead: when I get done with my treatment I will call again and ask for Victoria... I don't know who I spoke to at Reading. She had an accent but I don't remember her giving a name.



Good luck GG.  I hope you can get a hold of Victoria and straighten this mess out.  I hope you are feeling okay.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Just watched the video, Twoboyz, with crimson, rberry and red. That red is so gorgeous! And they all look so different. She also got super smooth ones. I would really be afraid to ordered another large one without seeing it and getting a super pebbled one like my ocean. Due to size it just gets so smooshy so soon. I love it, but I wouldnt want for all of them to be like that. Smaller size keeps the shape better, even if it is pebbled.



I know what you mean.  I'm afraid to order flos from the warehouse.  The ones I ordered were in the store and the SA described them to me so I knew I wasn't getting super pebbled ones.  Yes, you're right about the smalls keeping their shape better even if pebbled.  I don't own the large, but it seems like it in the videos I've seen.  If you're lucky enough to get one from a store and have it described to you, you might be in luck.  That is if you're really thinking about getting a strawberry one.  I do think you could wear it all year.  It seems pretty close to the red, just a slighly lighter shade.


----------



## gatorgirl07

elbgrl said:


> Lily Pulitzer and I are having a beach day!
> View attachment 2665089



I wish I was there!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> :banghead: when I get done with my treatment I will call again and ask for Victoria... I don't know who I spoke to at Reading. She had an accent but I don't remember her giving a name.



I'm sorry chicka!  I don't mean to aggravate you further.  I know its very frustrating


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Good luck GG.  I hope you can get a hold of Victoria and straighten this mess out.  I hope you are feeling okay.



You are so sweet TB  I will have to try tomorrow. Or have hubby do it... That should be worth a few giggles in itself lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> You are so sweet TB  I will have to try tomorrow. Or have hubby do it... That should be worth a few giggles in itself lol




Oh gosh, I could honestly never do that! That's bold..


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Lily Pulitzer and I are having a beach day!
> View attachment 2665089




Great picture Rosie, too cool


----------



## Twoboyz

Biking it to the store today, but carrying this bag is killing me!! Lol


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Biking it to the store today, but carrying this bag is killing me!! Lol
> View attachment 2667575




GF, you need one of the Dooney backpacks, maybe the one in nylon in a fun color!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Biking it to the store today, but carrying this bag is killing me!! Lol
> View attachment 2667575



Gasps! You poor thing... lol


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> GF, you need one of the Dooney backpacks, maybe the one in nylon in a fun color!




I know I was thinking the same thing! Now that I dusted off this bike I need a bag to accessorize it. Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Gasps! You poor thing... lol




Thank you  the part you guys are not seeing is the other side where it features the name of a local high school. Lol


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Biking it to the store today, but carrying this bag is killing me!! Lol
> View attachment 2667575



    Girl, you could have used a Dooney dust bag!!!   LOL


----------



## elbgrl

Oh wow, you're energetic!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Girl, you could have used a Dooney dust bag!!!   LOL


True this


----------



## Di 623

Twoboyz said:


> I know I was thinking the same thing! Now that I dusted off this bike I need a bag to accessorize it. Lol



I know this is all about Dooney, but I have a bag brand that I LOVE for my bike. It's called Po Campo, and it's based out of Chicago. They're weatherproof, functional, and adorable to boot!! I think you'd really end up liking them. 

I have these 2:
http://shop.pocampo.com/collections/all/products/six-corners Perfect for your handlebars, it also comes with a strap so you can wear it as a bag.  http://shop.pocampo.com/collections/all/products/logan This one is perfect for your rear rack (if you have one) and turns into a roomy satchel.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Girl, you could have used a Dooney dust bag!!!   LOL



It would have looked better.  :lolots::giggles::lolots:



elbgrl said:


> Oh wow, you're energetic!



It's deceiving E.  I had to pump those tires up this morning if you know what I mean, but I finally got out there.  :sunnies   



crazyforcoach09 said:


> True this


LOL



Di 623 said:


> I know this is all about Dooney, but I have a bag brand that I LOVE for my bike. It's called Po Campo, and it's based out of Chicago. They're weatherproof, functional, and adorable to boot!! I think you'd really end up liking them.
> 
> I have these 2:
> http://shop.pocampo.com/collections/all/products/six-corners Perfect for your handlebars, it also comes with a strap so you can wear it as a bag.  http://shop.pocampo.com/collections/all/products/logan This one is perfect for your rear rack (if you have one) and turns into a roomy satchel.



These are really cute Di.  Thanks for the tip.  I might check these out  I really like the little pouch for the front handlebars.


----------



## Di 623

Twoboyz said:


> These are really cute Di.  Thanks for the tip.  I might check these out  I really like the little pouch for the front handlebars.



No problem!! You can often find them on ebay for a lot cheaper (usually half price for the handlebar one), and Po Campo has an ebay store where they sell factory seconds for a lot less too. 

Hubby just got me the Logan satchel for my bday  He's ok with my handbag addiction if it mingles with his bike addiction, lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Di 623 said:


> No problem!! You can often find them on ebay for a lot cheaper (usually half price for the handlebar one), and Po Campo has an ebay store where they sell factory seconds for a lot less too.
> 
> Hubby just got me the Logan satchel for my bday  He's ok with my handbag addiction if it mingles with his bike addiction, lol




Haha, that's cute and one way to make everyone happy!  Thanks for the ebay tip.  I'll probably be going there first.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Not totally happy with my purchase today but before I say that, let me get home and play with it first. I went against what I went in for. I went in for Taupe but ended up with... I'll share pics later. 

Signed... Confused


----------



## Di 623

PcanTannedBty said:


> Not totally happy with my purchase today but before I say that, let me get home and play with it first. I went against what I went in for. I went in for Taupe but ended up with... I'll share pics later.
> 
> Signed... Confused
> 
> View attachment 2669026



Aww!! Now I wanna know what you got!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Di 623 said:


> Aww!! Now I wanna know what you got!!


Me too


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Not totally happy with my purchase today but before I say that, let me get home and play with it first. I went against what I went in for. I went in for Taupe but ended up with... I'll share pics later.
> 
> Signed... Confused
> 
> View attachment 2669026



That's just mean lol


----------



## cheidel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Not totally happy with my purchase today but before I say that, let me get home and play with it first. I went against what I went in for. I went in for Taupe but ended up with... I'll share pics later.
> 
> Signed... Confused
> 
> View attachment 2669026


Aw, come on....what's in the bag?????    Logo Lock Sac or Smith bag??


----------



## SandraElle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Not totally happy with my purchase today but before I say that, let me get home and play with it first. I went against what I went in for. I went in for Taupe but ended up with... I'll share pics later.
> 
> Signed... Confused



You have a mean streak.  :greengrin:


----------



## SandraElle

Oh no...her baby passed away. I cry for her.

http://youtu.be/3VoYKXTgz-o


----------



## Gilmoregirl

SandraElle said:


> Oh no...her baby passed away. I cry for her.
> 
> http://youtu.be/3VoYKXTgz-o



How heartbreaking... I feel for her


----------



## PcanTannedBty

cheidel said:


> Aw, come on....what's in the bag?????    Logo Lock Sac or Smith bag??




Lol... Neither! That's the problem. 

I don't want to talk myself further out of liking it so I promise ill post pics tonight!! I took it home after the outlet and now I'm back out. The suspense is killing u all. Lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

SandraElle said:


> Oh no...her baby passed away. I cry for her.
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/3VoYKXTgz-o




Me too...me too.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Neither! That's the problem.
> 
> I don't want to talk myself further out of liking it so I promise ill post pics tonight!! I took it home after the outlet and now I'm back out. The suspense is killing u all. Lol.




Suspense is killing me. Sorry you're sad


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Neither! That's the problem.
> 
> I don't want to talk myself further out of liking it so I promise ill post pics tonight!! I took it home after the outlet and now I'm back out. The suspense is killing u all. Lol.




I can definitely relate to that! And the suspense is intense....


----------



## Bobetta

SandraElle said:


> Oh no...her baby passed away. I cry for her.
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/3VoYKXTgz-o




What was that? Video is gone.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Bobetta said:


> What was that? Video is gone.



49LDavis (sp?) Her dog passed away, and she's heartbroken


----------



## Di 623

Gilmoregirl said:


> 49LDavis (sp?) Her dog passed away, and she's heartbroken



Aww poor thing


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Di 623 said:


> Aww poor thing



I know... its so sad 

On a positive note... Love your Pouchette pics! :thumbup:

Looks like your fuschia was actually fuschia lol


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Di... did you keep the royal toledo and aqua satchel? Lol


----------



## Di 623

Gilmoregirl said:


> I know... its so sad
> 
> On a positive note... Love your Pouchette pics! :thumbup:
> 
> Looks like your fuschia was actually fuschia lol





Gilmoregirl said:


> Di... did you keep the royal toledo and aqua satchel? Lol



Thank you! I feel like it was photographing more fuschia than it is IRL. But I can definitely tell it's a deeeeeep pink when I look at it in person. 

Oh yes, Royal Blue is here to stay


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Yay!


----------



## Di 623

Gilmoregirl said:


> Yay!



I waited till my bday to take her out and about, so hubby wouldn't make me feel bad, and it worked, lol. The only thing he said was "What's on the inside of that bag, the top of a pool table?", about the green suede on the top flap lol.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Lol! And Happy Birthday!


----------



## Di 623

haha, thank you


----------



## Twoboyz

Di 623 said:


> I waited till my bday to take her out and about, so hubby wouldn't make me feel bad, and it worked, lol. The only thing he said was "What's on the inside of that bag, the top of a pool table?", about the green suede on the top flap lol.




lol!  Happy Birthday


----------



## Di 623

Thank you!


----------



## seton

i was bored so I took this action shot of this chick who was waving her db in front of me


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> i was bored so I took this action shot of this chick who was waving her db in front of me




Lol.. Good shot!!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I think Seton would win the scavenger hunt lol she always has sniper shots


----------



## Bobetta

seton said:


> i was bored so I took this action shot of this chick who was waving her db in front of me




Haha. I love it!! Good job.


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> i was bored so I took this action shot of this chick who was waving her db in front of me




Good work. Another point for you


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Indridgold... Yes, as far as I know yes the clearance is included in the July 4th sale. I use the Delaware outlet (cause they are very helpful) but I live near 3. Yes, you can call any outlet and they will ship if the bag is shippable. Not all are shippable. I hope that helps! Welcome to the Dooney club.


----------



## INDRIDCOLD

PcanTannedBty said:


> Indridgold... Yes, as far as I know yes the clearance is included in the July 4th sale. I use the Delaware outlet (cause they are very helpful) but I live near 3. Yes, you can call any outlet and they will ship if the bag is shippable. Not all are shippable. I hope that helps! Welcome to the Dooney club.




ok thanks. i wonder if it will be all colors or just red white or blue.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

INDRIDCOLD said:


> ok thanks. i wonder if it will be all colors or just red white or blue.




Last year it was red, white and blue only in honor of July 4th.


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks for the red white and blue sale info CfC. I knew there was a reason I took Thursday off


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks for the red white and blue sale info CfC. I knew there was a reason I took Thursday off


You are welcome.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

CfC... Thanks for clarifying the July 4 sales. I was told the wrong info by my outlet. They said clearance was included. I knew that didn't sound right but I figured she knew what she was talking about.


----------



## seton

my b-day is this wk and my SIL wants to know what I want. which should I ask for?

from top to bottom:
ferragamo
mulberry
LV


----------



## seton

oh, and just because . . .


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> oh, and just because . . .




LMBO... Too cute!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> my b-day is this wk and my SIL wants to know what I want. which should I ask for?
> 
> from top to bottom:
> ferragamo
> mulberry
> LV




I say #2.


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> oh, and just because . . .




Hahahhahahhahah!!!! My neighbor is a huge Mickey fan. I'm sending this to her!  Very cute!


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> my b-day is this wk and my SIL wants to know what I want. which should I ask for?
> 
> from top to bottom:
> ferragamo
> mulberry
> LV




I'm going with LV. Very nice bday present. Happy Birthday!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> CfC... Thanks for clarifying the July 4 sales. I was told the wrong info by my outlet. They said clearance was included. I knew that didn't sound right but I figured she knew what she was talking about.


Anytime


----------



## Di 623

seton said:


> my b-day is this wk and my SIL wants to know what I want. which should I ask for?
> 
> from top to bottom:
> ferragamo
> mulberry
> LV



NIiice!!! I vote Ferragamo


----------



## seton

lol! I see that you have reached a concensus!


----------



## arsley2988

Does anyone know where I could find the florentine leather satchel with pockets?


----------



## gatorgirl07

arsley2988 said:


> Does anyone know where I could find the florentine leather satchel with pockets?



I would say try the outlets, but according to GG, they are not available there anymore.  They are still available on dooney dot com for full price in all colors........


----------



## PcanTannedBty

arsley2988 said:


> Does anyone know where I could find the florentine leather satchel with pockets?




I saw a fuschia one on Saturday at the outlet in St. Augustine, FL. It was clearance. Call them, you may lunch out if you like that color. I actually took a photo a few weeks back with and posted a pic in the Mod Shot thread but I've attached it below. I'm thinking it was 50% off but can't be sure. 

View attachment 2671674


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> I saw a fuschia one on Saturday at the outlet in St. Augustine, FL. It was clearance. Call them, you may lunch out if you like that color. I actually took a photo a few weeks back with and posted a pic in the Mod Shot thread but I've attached it below. I'm thinking it was 50% off but can't be sure.
> 
> View attachment 2671674
> View attachment 2671676



mmmmm.....mmmmmm.......mmmmmmm!  Love that fuchsia!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> I would say try the outlets, but according to GG, they are not available there anymore.  They are still available on dooney dot com for full price in all colors........



They are available... just not in ocean blue... she said they had baby pink, black and I think bone. I believe she said those colors were 50% off


----------



## gatorgirl07

My bad.......please don't say they have it in bone.  I may cave even though I know I can't have it


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> My bad.......please don't say they have it in bone.  I may cave even though I know I can't have it



I know how you feel... especially after seeing Pcan's new bone flo... lol they're all so gorgeous I just want them all


----------



## Nebo

This might be a good black bag buy, since the reg and small satchel dont go lower then 30 off in color black.


----------



## Nebo

Aaaaargh, the only time you can get a red satchel at 55% off IN A YEAR and I dont live not even close to an outlet. Sucks big time. Hopefully somebody will get it and make it  better by posting some pics. I live Dooney trough some of you lol.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I mentioned a road trip to Chicago to hubby lol but I'm not in any shape to travel right now


----------



## arsley2988

Thank you everyone for your responses! I think I might try the outlets this weekend!


----------



## Nebo

Gilmoregirl said:


> I mentioned a road trip to Chicago to hubby lol but I'm not in any shape to travel right now



Hope you ll be beter soon. Outlets will be there, waiting.  Closest one to us is six hours away. It would pay of only if I went to spend a small fortune


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> I mentioned a road trip to Chicago to hubby lol but I'm not in any shape to travel right now




Praying for you to feel better GG...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Considering this bag... I have a black bag in this pattern but what do you all think of the white??? I tried it on the other day and the fit was comfy but couldn't decide if it was too flashy. It stands out more than my black bag in this pattern. Trying to narrow down what bags I may pick up for the holiday sale. Let me know what you think.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Considering this bag... I have a black bag in this pattern but what do you all think of the white??? I tried it on the other day and the fit was comfy but couldn't decide if it was too flashy. It stands out more than my black bag in this pattern. Trying to narrow down what bags I may pick up for the holiday sale. Let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673160




And this one... This one is easier to put on the shoulder but I like the tassels on the other.


----------



## Weekend shopper

PcanTannedBty said:


> Considering this bag... I have a black bag in this pattern but what do you all think of the white??? I tried it on the other day and the fit was comfy but couldn't decide if it was too flashy. It stands out more than my black bag in this pattern. Trying to narrow down what bags I may pick up for the holiday sale. Let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673160



I definitely like this one the best. I like the tassels and the zip closure.  It also looks like a nice size, so my vote is definitely for this one


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Weekend shopper said:


> I definitely like this one the best. I like the tassels and the zip closure.  It also looks like a nice size, so my vote is definitely for this one




Thank you WS!! I like the tassels as well. So fun. So you don't think all the DB's is a. It much against the white?


----------



## Weekend shopper

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you WS!! I like the tassels as well. So fun. So you don't think all the DB's is a. It much against the white?



I think it looks perfect against the white


----------



## Nebo

The first one, darling. Its not too flashy, just right


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> The first one, darling. Its not too flashy, just right




Thanks Nebo! I think it qualifies for the red, white and blue. Hey had a couple at the outlet the other day. Hope they still have more.


----------



## Nebo

Im still holding up well and waiting for some better colors on 50 and 65% off. I know they will come up eventually, so I'll try and wait  it out. 

My friend and  best ever tattoo artist ordered her first Dooney( with my help) from the outlet- a raspberry twist strap hobo and a matching wallet. Both for 189 $! I cant wait to take pictures of it


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Im still holding up well and waiting for some better colors on 50 and 65% off. I know they will come up eventually, so I'll try and wait  it out.
> 
> My friend and  best ever tattoo artist ordered her first Dooney( with my help) from the outlet- a raspberry twist strap hobo and a matching wallet. Both for 189 $! I cant wait to take pictures of it




Oh that's awesome! Those are good starters. Hopefully the color draws her in to want more. &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

HoneyKiss... ALL Dooneys regardless of price will be $89???? Are they shipable?


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Considering this bag... I have a black bag in this pattern but what do you all think of the white??? I tried it on the other day and the fit was comfy but couldn't decide if it was too flashy. It stands out more than my black bag in this pattern. Trying to narrow down what bags I may pick up for the holiday sale. Let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673160




I like this one better. It looks a little Neverfull inspired.  I think it's a great choice for a tote if you need one in your collection.  I bet the price will be right with the sale too.  Can't wait to see what you get. I think I'm going tomorrow.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I'm soooo in trouble and out of control... Reveal coming soon!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

pcantannedbty said:


> i'm soooo in trouble... Reveal coming soon!!!


----------



## StillPooh




----------



## seton

PcanTannedBty said:


> View attachment 2674690



thats a nice outlet village. how come we dont have a fountain??


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> thats a nice outlet village. how come we dont have a fountain??




Oh, it's a very nice outlet. Clean and classy. I'll have to make some calls to get one put in at your outlet. &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## seton

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh, it's a very nice outlet. Clean and classy. I'll have to make some calls to get one put in at your outlet. &#128513;&#128513;



which outlet is it?
and thx for the calls. you are a friend in deed.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> View attachment 2674690


Are you in Orlando???


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Such a tease!


----------



## elbgrl

PcanTannedBty said:


> View attachment 2674690



Gurrrlll, It looks like you are havin' too much fun!


----------



## macde90

PcanTannedBty said:


> View attachment 2674690


 
I can't wait!


----------



## HoneyKiss81

PcanTannedBty said:


> HoneyKiss... ALL Dooneys regardless of price will be $89???? Are they shipable?




It's a outlet store almost like a warehouse and a lot of time u have to look extra careful bc they r scratched really bad. Don't take care of the items all r thrown in a glass case that they keep locked up. And I don't think they ship&#128532;


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HoneyKiss81 said:


> It's a outlet store almost like a warehouse and a lot of time u have to look extra careful bc they r scratched really bad. Don't take care of the items all r thrown in a glass case that they keep locked up. And I don't think they ship&#128532;


I have one near me tooooo


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> Gurrrlll, It looks like you are havin' too much fun!




E gurl... I am!!! I just need a few hundred more dollars. I think I am satisfied for now. I've gotten 4 bags and 2 accessories in less than 2 weeks. Crazy!!! But I don't have buyers remorse. Not yet, at least. Lol.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> E gurl... I am!!! I just need a few hundred more dollars. I think I am satisfied for now. I've gotten 4 bags and 2 accessories in less than 2 weeks. Crazy!!! But I don't have buyers remorse. Not yet, at least. Lol.


Whats on the bag woman


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Lol... I left the bag in the car cause it was pouring down rain when I got home. Pics to come later.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> View attachment 2674690



That's a beautiful fountain at the outlet.  The day looks gorgeous too.  Hope you enjoyed your little shopping trip and I can't wait to see!  I never made it.  Instead I went to Whole Foods and spent more than I would have if I'd gone to the outlet! (regrets)


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> That's a beautiful fountain at the outlet.  The day looks gorgeous too.  Hope you enjoyed your little shopping trip and I can't wait to see!  I never made it.  Instead I went to Whole Foods and spent more than I would have if I'd gone to the outlet! (regrets)




Lol... Whole Foods is a killer on the wallet. . Well, at least your priorities were straight. . Yes, it was a great day. I had a good day. The outlets here are beautiful. I wish we all lived closer. Can't u just see us outlet hopping and spending hours and hours shopping and looking.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Whole Foods is a killer on the wallet. . Well, at least your priorities were straight. . Yes, it was a great day. I had a good day. The outlets here are beautiful. I wish we all lived closer. Can't u just see us outlet hopping and spending hours and hours shopping and looking.




That would be the best time! Please get those goodies out of the car as soon as that rain stops so we can see


----------



## Di 623

Pcan, what did you do? lol. Can't wait to see 

There's only one outlet mall around here that's half-way fancy and that's just because it has a bar out in the hallway in front of Prada, lol. No fountains, haha.


----------



## StillPooh

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Whole Foods is a killer on the wallet.



That's why we call it Whole *Paycheck*!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

StillPooh said:


> That's why we call it Whole *Paycheck*!




Lol. Lol. Lol.


----------



## hopi

StillPooh said:


> That's why we call it Whole *Paycheck*!


----------



## Twoboyz

Di 623 said:


> Pcan, what did you do? lol. Can't wait to see
> 
> There's only one outlet mall around here that's half-way fancy and that's just because it has a bar out in the hallway in front of Prada, lol. No fountains, haha.




I know that place.


----------



## Twoboyz

StillPooh said:


> That's why we call it Whole *Paycheck*!




We sure do! There's just no better place to get organic produce though.  Wish we had more options these days.


----------



## Di 623

Twoboyz said:


> I know that place.



I thought you would!!


----------



## Di 623

Twoboyz said:


> We sure do! There's just no better place to get organic produce though.  Wish we had more options these days.



Do you ever go to Trader Joe's? They're closer to me than Whole Foods, so that's where I usually go. I was wondering how the pricing compares. I figure they're about the same.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Random thought.. Wish I would have waited to get my Bone and Ocean Blue satchels this weekend.  Could have saved another $100 or so. Sighing!!!


----------



## Nebo

Yeah, but you enjoyed them this whole time  Plus, they are worth it and you always have next year.

I wish I lived near an outlet to grab the red one for this awesome offer. Im still on hold for my bags. Just want to wait for a better deal for phone orders, color wise.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Yeah, but you enjoyed them this whole time  Plus, they are worth it and you always have next year.
> 
> I wish I lived near an outlet to grab the red one for this awesome offer. Im still on hold for my bags. Just want to wait for a better deal for phone orders, color wise.




U r right!! I am really enjoying them. Well, the ocean is still in the box unopened. I'm actually on the way back home. I'll be doing an unboxing video early next week. But the Bone is gorgeous. 

I feel u on waiting for a better deal. I was soooo tempted to get the red but  didn't want to pay the $209.  My mind said I can get 2 bags for that price. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;.


----------



## collegechic

Does the Dooney site glitch about in stock items a lot? The bag that I've been waiting on came back in stock but I didn't get an email notifying me about it and all the colors of the same line are in stock today but weren't yesterday. I just don't want to order and then be disappointed


----------



## Twoboyz

Di 623 said:


> Do you ever go to Trader Joe's? They're closer to me than Whole Foods, so that's where I usually go. I was wondering how the pricing compares. I figure they're about the same.



Actually I find Trader Joes to be cheaper, however they don't always have the selection of organic product that Whole Foods has.  Both are pretty close to me, but Trader Joes is closer by a couple of blocks.  I think I go to each one for different things, and Trader Joes more often.


----------



## Nebo

Pcan and other ladies that visited the outlets- is Bristol satchel there and how much off is it?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Pcan and other ladies that visited the outlets- is Bristol satchel there and how much off is it?




I saw a blue one today. It was $128. So I'm assuming that's 65% off.


----------



## flik

PcanTannedBty said:


> I saw a blue one today. It was $128. So I'm assuming that's 65% off.


Yes, the bristol in the ocean blue color is 65% off. Ordered one last week from the DE outlet via the CA warehouse. Arrived in perfect condition.


----------



## Nebo

I have the Ocean Blue color   Next time I call, I'll ask about other colors on a 50 or 65%.

Thank you ladies 

That is an awesome deal, specially for such a pretty color.


----------



## Twoboyz

Does anyone know if violet counts as a shade of red? I would assume so since it's technically a pink.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Does anyone know if violet counts as a shade of red? I would assume so since it's technically a pink.



I would think it could count as red or blue lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Does anyone know if violet counts as a shade of red? I would assume so since it's technically a pink.




I'm going to say no but that's me. Let me know what you find out.


----------



## SeattleDB

Nebo said:


> Pcan and other ladies that visited the outlets- is Bristol satchel there and how much off is it?


The Bristol Satchel is at the Outlet level! It depends which color you are looking for! Here at the Seattle Outlet we have Natural, Black and Chestnut at 30% off, White w/ Natural Trim, Baby Pink and Violet at 50% off and the Ocean Blue at 65% off!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks GG and Pcan!


----------



## Nebo

SeattleDB said:


> The Bristol Satchel is at the Outlet level! It depends which color you are looking for! Here at the Seattle Outlet we have Natural, Black and Chestnut at 30% off, White w/ Natural Trim, Baby Pink and Violet at 50% off and the Ocean Blue at 65% off!



Thank you so much for this info! Baby pink and violet sound tempting


----------



## BagJunkey1000

I want the Clayton Satchel in Violet....soooo bad.  I tried the outlet (Rehoboth), and was told they are not able to ship yet.  Star (my favorite SA has put me on a list, for notification. Just don't want to pay full price!  Dooney's are so addicting!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

BagJunkey1000 said:


> I want the Clayton Satchel in Violet....soooo bad.  I tried the outlet (Rehoboth), and was told they are not able to ship yet.  Star (my favorite SA has put me on a list, for notification. Just don't want to pay full price!  Dooney's are so addicting!!!





That violet Clayton is gorgeous!!  I want the Kingston in violet. I would get it in a second if it was 65% off!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BagJunkey1000 said:


> I want the Clayton Satchel in Violet....soooo bad.  I tried the outlet (Rehoboth), and was told they are not able to ship yet.  Star (my favorite SA has put me on a list, for notification. Just don't want to pay full price!  Dooney's are so addicting!!!




I want the Clayton in Black or Chestnut. They are such beautiful bags in any color. My outlet had the Ocean for 65% off but I jus ordered the Ocean SaTchel a week or so ago. I would have preferred the Clayton.  Hope it goes on sale for u. &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Nebo

Clayton is so pretty! Do you girls find it too big?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Clayton is so pretty! Do you girls find it too big?




I once thought it was too big but now that I've joined the "big bag" girl club, I think it's perfect. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;. What about u? Do u think it's too big?


----------



## Nebo

Never seen it IRL. I used tondononly big bags, but now switched to medium ones. Im just worried that I dont carry too much with me for a bag that big I have to wait and see it.


----------



## hopi

My youngest got married this weekend and left for his honeymoon today. It was an extremely beautiful event.  I am so pooped, family flying in and so many parties and gatherings in a row. The nest feels empty today.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hopi said:


> My youngest got married this weekend and left for his honeymoon today. It was an extremely beautiful event.  I am so pooped, family flying in and so many parties and gatherings in a row. The nest feels empty today.




&#128532;&#128532;&#128532;awww!!! Congrats to your baby!! I can imagine how tired u must be. I hope you enjoyed your family. To keep occupied, look at Dooney videos. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Di 623

Nebo said:


> Clayton is so pretty! Do you girls find it too big?



I like the size. It is pretty big. However, the reason I haven't fallen head over heels for it is the weight. It was waaaaaay to heavy for me just holding it in the store, I could never carry it loaded with all my stuff. 



hopi said:


> My youngest got married this weekend and left for his honeymoon today. It was an extremely beautiful event.  I am so pooped, family flying in and so many parties and gatherings in a row. The nest feels empty today.



Aww congrats!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> My youngest got married this weekend and left for his honeymoon today. It was an extremely beautiful event.  I am so pooped, family flying in and so many parties and gatherings in a row. The nest feels empty today.



My best wishes to them, hopi.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I got an email from the SA at the Dallas Brahmin boutique; here are the new markdowns...these are 30% off.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> My best wishes to them, hopi.



Aw, congrats to them hopi!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Does anyone know the name of these bags??? I'm working on a mod shot video and wanted to list the names. Video coming up on Miss Ocean as well. Sorry for the bad pics.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Yay... Finally went and picked up Miss Ocean Satchel. Unboxing later today!!


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> My youngest got married this weekend and left for his honeymoon today. It was an extremely beautiful event.  I am so pooped, family flying in and so many parties and gatherings in a row. The nest feels empty today.



Congrats to you and your son and his new bride.  I'm glad everything worked out and everyone enjoyed. Now you get to sit back and reflect on all that happened and enjoy some quiet time.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Does anyone know the name of these bags??? I'm working on a mod shot video and wanted to list the names. Video coming up on Miss Ocean as well. Sorry for the bad pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2680819
> View attachment 2680820



I've never seen that first one before.  Is the second one the Florentine Russel Bag? If it is, it comes in a couple different sizes, so I'm not sure which size that one is, but it looks large.  
Can't wait for the videos!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yay... Finally went and picked up Miss Ocean Satchel. Unboxing later today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2681108



Oooohhhhhh can't wait!


----------



## Nebo

hopi said:


> My youngest got married this weekend and left for his honeymoon today. It was an extremely beautiful event.  I am so pooped, family flying in and so many parties and gatherings in a row. The nest feels empty today.



That is so good! Now its time to enjoy and relax


----------



## Di 623

So my mom got a Toledo Pouchette in turquoise to use for my brother's wedding. I have a feeling she's not going to end up using it (she's changed her mind on the dress about 7 times already, lol). I never told her I got the fuschia one, haha! Soooo I told her if she changes her mind, I want it. Even though she paid full price from Dooney, we'll figure out something. Or I'll just borrow it


----------



## Twoboyz

Di 623 said:


> So my mom got a Toledo Pouchette in turquoise to use for my brother's wedding. I have a feeling she's not going to end up using it (she's changed her mind on the dress about 7 times already, lol). I never told her I got the fuschia one, haha! Soooo I told her if she changes her mind, I want it. Even though she paid full price from Dooney, we'll figure out something. Or I'll just borrow it




Oh I bet that's beautiful! Would love to see pics.


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Does anyone know the name of these bags??? I'm working on a mod shot video and wanted to list the names. Video coming up on Miss Ocean as well. Sorry for the bad pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2680819
> View attachment 2680820


 
Hi there! I think it was  the Montebono line for the first bag ???? and Russel for the second one.   kc


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> Hi there! I think it was  the Montebono line for the first bag ???? and Russel for the second one.   kc




Ohhh, thank u!  The first one sounds right. I couldn't find them anywhere online. The second one I have no clue. I'll google it and see what I come up with. 

Oh and I loooove your Bone Smith bag in your avatar pic &#128515;&#128515; She's purdy!!


----------



## Twoboyz

What's with the Nordstrom's ads all over the place on this app now?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I'm thinking someone sold out to greed and are now pimping out the forums lol I feel so dirty now...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> What's with the Nordstrom's ads all over the place on this app now?




I thought the same thing.. Grr!!


----------



## Twoboyz

It wouldn't be so bad if it didn't keep popping up all over the place. It's distracting. I hope it doesn't keep happening.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> It wouldn't be so bad if it didn't keep popping up all over the place. It's distracting. I hope it doesn't keep happening.




Me too!!! I hope they aren't starting to offer a paid app with no advertisements like the free iphone apps.


----------



## alansgail

Twoboyz said:


> What's with the Nordstrom's ads all over the place on this app now?


Well, their big sale is coming up and they must have ad space on here. It's the nature of the beast I think.......


----------



## PcanTannedBty

CfC.... Oh no!!!!!! No more 940 Ivy??? Dang it!!! I was calling today to order. I am truly heart broken.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Question... Why does a pic show like it's broken?? I posted some pics (mod shots) but when I click on it, the pic doesn't show and it looks like a pic with zig zag. Does anyone know?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> CfC.... Oh no!!!!!! No more 940 Ivy??? Dang it!!! I was calling today to order. I am truly heart broken.


Call DE. This info was from lady night and yes Ivy is available


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Question... Why does a pic show like it's broken?? I posted some pics (mod shots) but when I click on it, the pic doesn't show and it looks like a pic with zig zag. Does anyone know?




I don't know, but maybe there was a problem that happened when you were linking it?  Maybe try posting it again?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I don't know, but maybe there was a problem that happened when you were linking it?  Maybe try posting it again?




Does it look like that when you try to view?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Question... Why does a pic show like it's broken?? I posted some pics (mod shots) but when I click on it, the pic doesn't show and it looks like a pic with zig zag. Does anyone know?



Maybe you looked so hot it broke the forum?? Lol 

I just clicked on them all and they looked fine... but I am on my note 3 not a PC or my ipad


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Maybe you looked so hot it broke the forum?? Lol
> 
> I just clicked on them all and they looked fine... but I am on my note 3 not a PC or my ipad




GG you never cease to crack me up! That was funny as H! 

Pcan, when I click in them they look fine. I'm on my iphone.  So rest easy, you did not break the forum, but your still hot. . Lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> Maybe you looked so hot it broke the forum?? Lol
> 
> I just clicked on them all and they looked fine... but I am on my note 3 not a PC or my ipad




LOL... Gurl stop!!! Lol... 

Ok, I think I'll just leave it be. Thanks for checking!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> GG you never cease to crack me up! That was funny as H!
> 
> Pcan, when I click in them they look fine. I'm on my iphone.  So rest easy, you did not break the forum, but your still hot. . Lol




Lol... U girls keep me going! Now I just need a job so I can buy more Dooney's and look hot at the same time. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Twoboyz

:





PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... U girls keep me going! Now I just need a job so I can buy more Dooney's and look hot at the same time. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;



:giggles::lolots::giggles:  Yes you do so we can keep looking at them!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... U girls keep me going! Now I just need a job so I can buy more Dooney's and look hot at the same time. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;



I'm telling you girl... the East Coast looks good on you lol maybe it's all the extra skin we get to see now  lol


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> GG you never cease to crack me up! That was funny as H!
> 
> Pcan, when I click in them they look fine. I'm on my iphone.  So rest easy, you did not break the forum, but your still hot. . Lol



I try :sly: lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> I'm telling you girl... the East Coast looks good on you lol maybe it's all the extra skin we get to see now  lol




LOL LOL... GG, gurl you are a mess!! Thanks girlfriend! It's all the stress that I'm dealing with. It's having a reverse reaction. Normally it makes you look worn down, guess it's doing the opposite for me. LOL!!


----------



## Nebo

Its two days after my tattoo session and my back is sore, so no gym until Monday  That is where my bag money goes  this summer


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Its two days after my tattoo session and my back is sore, so no gym until Monday  That is where my bag money goes  this summer




Oh nice! Sorry you're sore. Must be some tattoo!  You should model it with one of your bags.


----------



## Nebo

Hehehe, it's an entire back piece, so Im pretty sure it would be close to inappropriate, lol. But Im pretty sure Ocean Blue would go with it hahaha.  Its a beautiful, artsy peacock, and we know how they have all those beautiful shades of blue and green  We are putting color in next time. Cant wait for it to be over.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Hehehe, it's an entire back piece, so Im pretty sure it would be close to inappropriate, lol. But Im pretty sure Ocean Blue would go with it hahaha.  Its a beautiful, artsy peacock, and we know how they have all those beautiful shades of blue and green  We are putting color in next time. Cant wait for it to be over.




You are one brave girl. I don't have any tattoos, but would love a little one someday. I love all the tattoo shows on tv and I see how agonizing some of them are. It sounds beautiful. Love peacocks and the coloring. I bet Ocean would be stunning. Good thing you have the bag to match.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> You are one brave girl. I don't have any tattoos, but would love a little one someday. I love all the tattoo shows on tv and I see how agonizing some of them are. It sounds beautiful. Love peacocks and the coloring. I bet Ocean would be stunning. Good thing you have the bag to match.


I have one. I want one on my foot. Ouchhhhhh


----------



## handbagnovice

Nebo said:


> Hehehe, it's an entire back piece, so Im pretty sure it would be close to inappropriate, lol. But Im pretty sure Ocean Blue would go with it hahaha.  Its a beautiful, artsy peacock, and we know how they have all those beautiful shades of blue and green  We are putting color in next time. Cant wait for it to be over.


That sounds like a really pretty tattoo!


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I have one. I want one on my foot. Ouchhhhhh




Ouch is right! I thought about that, but probably not a good idea for a first tattoo


----------



## elbgrl

When it's finished, post a pic!  I want one too.  Thinking about a fleur de lis on my shoulder for my NO Saints.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ok... So this is why I hate bags with untreated Vachetta. This pertains to my 1975 Signature Vanessa bag. This is a Long story, sorry but I wanted to share with you all because I was obsessing over it since yesterday. I couldn't sleep. &#128533;&#128533;&#128533;&#128533; I'm nuts, I know!! 

The strap to this bag has an extender and can break down to be 3 pieces. Somehow I got a black smudge on the strap. Stupidly, I tried to remove it.  I first used leather cleaner that made it worse. Smudged EVERYWHERE!!! Then I like an idiot used a bleaching solution which only made a ring mark that accentuated the spot even more. Then I doused it in water which did nothing. I finally put my thinking cap on... Call the leather shop and see what can be done. So here's what I decided to do... Take the part with the mess I made and remove the clasp and add it to the end of the longer strap. Since this strap has so many parts that may not connect if anything is altered, I finally figured it out enough to explain to the leather man. 

Here is the mess I made next to the rest of the strap. Uhhh, I was pissed!!! 




Here is the mess strap that had the clasp removed. 



Here is the strap after he fixed. He used a snap thingy because he didn't have thread to match. I was satisfied!!! It doesn't match the other side but it's not noticeable unless u know it's there. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




New fix Connected to the bag







Other side... Original Dooney strap


----------



## elbgrl

Great job on fixing!  Believe me I understand about losing sleep.  I lost sleep last night when my ILD package went  to a neighbor instead of me.  I almost kissed her when she brought it over this morning.

Have you revealed this bag yet?  It looks beautiful.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok... So this is why I hate bags with untreated Vachetta. This pertains to my 1975 Signature Vanessa bag. This is a Long story, sorry but I wanted to share with you all because I was obsessing over it since yesterday. I couldn't sleep. &#128533;&#128533;&#128533;&#128533; I'm nuts, I know!!
> 
> The strap to this bag has an extender and can break down to be 3 pieces. Somehow I got a black smudge on the strap. Stupidly, I tried to remove it.  I first used leather cleaner that made it worse. Smudged EVERYWHERE!!! Then I like an idiot used a bleaching solution which only made a ring mark that accentuated the spot even more. Then I doused it in water which did nothing. I finally put my thinking cap on... Call the leather shop and see what can be done. So here's what I decided to do... Take the part with the mess I made and remove the clasp and add it to the end of the longer strap. Since this strap has so many parts that may not connect if anything is altered, I finally figured it out enough to explain to the leather man.
> 
> Here is the mess I made next to the rest of the strap. Uhhh, I was pissed!!!
> 
> View attachment 2684307
> 
> 
> Here is the mess strap that had the clasp removed.
> View attachment 2684308
> 
> 
> Here is the strap after he fixed. He used a snap thingy because he didn't have thread to match. I was satisfied!!! It doesn't match the other side but it's not noticeable unless u know it's there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2684309
> 
> 
> New fix Connected to the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2684311
> 
> 
> Other side... Original Dooney strap
> View attachment 2684312




Oh how maddening! You did good though. Good thinking calling the leather guy and having it fixed. Luckily it was near an end and not right in the middle. Usually they don't charge a lot either according to our friend 49LDavis. I'm glad there was a happy ending. Thanks for the valuable info. I'm sure some of us will find ourselves in a similar situation someday.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> Great job on fixing!  Believe me I understand about losing sleep.  I lost sleep last night when my ILD package went  to a neighbor instead of me.  I almost kissed her when she brought it over this morning.
> 
> Have you revealed this bag yet?  It looks beautiful.




Thank you!!

LOL... Whew!!! Glad you got it safely! I would have been stressed too. &#128515;&#128515;. I did a short mini reveal video on this on YouTube. I'm doing a "what fits in my bag" later.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Oh how maddening! You did good though. Good thinking calling the leather guy and having it fixed. Luckily it was near an end and not right in the middle. Usually they don't charge a lot either according to our friend 49LDavis. I'm glad there was a happy ending. Thanks for the valuable info. I'm sure some of us will find ourselves in a similar situation someday.




Lol... I was a crazy woman worrying about this. &#128515;&#128515;. He charged $10 and fixed it in about 3 minutes. Lol. 

And Whew!!! Yes... Luckily it was the end piece. I was soooo happy for that. It could have been worse. When you are desperate, you try anything. I knew better but was desperate. Lol.


----------



## handbagnovice

Looks good! Glad it didn't cost a lot to fix and that it wasn't worse!!!


Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

handbagnovice said:


> Looks good! Glad it didn't cost a lot to fix and that it wasn't worse!!!
> 
> 
> Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!




Thank u!! No more Vachetta trimmed bags for me. Too much work.


----------



## Nebo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I have one. I want one on my foot. Ouchhhhhh



Very pretty, feminine place. I dont have anything there, but any place where the skin is really thin, huuuuuuurts soooo much.


----------



## Nebo

Oh Pcan, so sorry about that. I would stress too. They do cost, so when something goes wrong... aaargh.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Oh Pcan, so sorry about that. I would stress too. They do cost, so when something goes wrong... aaargh.




Thanks Nebo! Yeah, it could have been worse. I was so stressed because it was my first time carrying her. And I went against myself by buying a bag with Untreated Vachetta. &#128533;. I even treated her with rain an stain protectant, that's what got me. Maybe I need to try another brand.


----------



## Nebo

You could try that. But with naked leather its always tricky. I would probably put the conditioner then the spray on it and make it patina sooner thay way. Hopefully it would work. I would like to have the zip zip in patent and they have that naked vachetta...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> You could try that. But with naked leather its always tricky. I would probably put the conditioner then the spray on it and make it patina sooner thay way. Hopefully it would work. I would like to have the zip zip in patent and they have that naked vachetta...




Ahhh ok! Maybe once I get the nerve to put something on it, I'll do that. I'm so nervous now. I think I'll invest in the Apple care. I ordered it once but cancelled. I've heard good things here about it and the LV ladies on YouTube has good thing a to say about it. Thanks Nebo!


----------



## seton

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok... So this is why I hate bags with untreated Vachetta. This pertains to my 1975 Signature Vanessa bag. This is a Long story, sorry but I wanted to share with you all because I was obsessing over it since yesterday. I couldn't sleep. &#128533;&#128533;&#128533;&#128533; I'm nuts, I know!!
> 
> The strap to this bag has an extender and can break down to be 3 pieces. Somehow I got a black smudge on the strap. Stupidly, I tried to remove it.  I first used leather cleaner that made it worse. Smudged EVERYWHERE!!! Then I like an idiot used a bleaching solution which only made a ring mark that accentuated the spot even more. Then I doused it in water which did nothing. I finally put my thinking cap on... Call the leather shop and see what can be done. So here's what I decided to do... Take the part with the mess I made and remove the clasp and add it to the end of the longer strap. Since this strap has so many parts that may not connect if anything is altered, I finally figured it out enough to explain to the leather man.
> 
> Here is the mess I made next to the rest of the strap. Uhhh, I was pissed!!!
> 
> View attachment 2684307
> 
> 
> Here is the mess strap that had the clasp removed.
> View attachment 2684308
> 
> 
> Here is the strap after he fixed. He used a snap thingy because he didn't have thread to match. I was satisfied!!! It doesn't match the other side but it's not noticeable unless u know it's there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2684309
> 
> 
> New fix Connected to the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2684311
> 
> 
> Other side... Original Dooney strap
> View attachment 2684312




I found that a soft white eraser works best for cleaning vachetta.  As u know, I have two all vachetta bags. One I conditioned with Obenaufs, the other I left untreated. I prefer the patina on the untreated bag FAR more.


----------



## Di 623

Nebo- I would LOVE to see the finished pic of your tattoo!! I won't object to one of the linework either . I have a bunch of tattoos myself. 2 of which are not finished, 1 being my half sleeve because it hurt so bad under my arm and I got to a stopping point and said "oh I'll get around to it again", haha. Thankfully, I've always known tattoo artists so I've rarely ever paid for mine besides tips. They get sooo expensive, but they are so completely worth it. 

Pcan- I'm glad you got that strap fixed!! What a pain!!


----------



## Nebo

Di 623 said:


> Nebo- I would LOVE to see the finished pic of your tattoo!! I won't object to one of the linework either . I have a bunch of tattoos myself. 2 of which are not finished, 1 being my half sleeve because it hurt so bad under my arm and I got to a stopping point and said "oh I'll get around to it again", haha. Thankfully, I've always known tattoo artists so I've rarely ever paid for mine besides tips. They get sooo expensive, but they are so completely worth it.
> 
> Pcan- I'm glad you got that strap fixed!! What a pain!!



Dear Di, just for you  A small part of it. It goes all the way down, just above the booty, and to the sides a little bit on the ribs.This was taken on the day it was done (Wednesday), you can see part of it is fresh.  Next time we are going with color. It is a custom piece, everything is hand drawn on my skin.
This is a huge piece and its a cover up of two  poorly done tattoos- one  between the blades and another down the middle of the back. I've found an awesome local tattoo artist and we ended up being really good friends. She is madly talented and very very nice.

Other then this one- I have one small on my shoulder, one small on my wrist and one small on the bottom of my belly. The wrist one will get covered up with another bigger piece.
I wanted to do half  sleeve, have the motives and all, but after moving  here, starting a different life then I had back in Europe- it just wouldnt work. Especially with this huge back piece.  So Im gonna go with something more subtle on the inside of the forearm.


----------



## Nebo

You can see the ones we are covering up peaking trough


----------



## Di 623

Nebo said:


> Dear Di, just for you  A small part of it. It goes all the way down, just above the booty, and to the sides a little bit on the ribs.This was taken on the day it was done (Wednesday), you can see part of it is fresh.  Next time we are going with color. It is a custom piece, everything is hand drawn on my skin.
> This is a huge piece and its a cover up of two  poorly done tattoos- one  between the blades and another down the middle of the back. I've found an awesome local tattoo artist and we ended up being really good friends. She is madly talented and very very nice.
> 
> Other then this one- I have one small on my shoulder, one small on my wrist and one small on the bottom of my belly. The wrist one will get covered up with another bigger piece.
> I wanted to do half  sleeve, have the motives and all, but after moving  here, starting a different life then I had back in Europe- it just wouldnt work. Especially with this huge back piece.  So Im gonna go with something more subtle on the inside of the forearm.



That is beautiful!!! It will be STUNNING when it's all colored in!! The shading on the face, I love it!! And how amazing that you found an artist you connected with, that's even better. 

At least you didn't get the half sleeve and then decide it wasn't for you anymore. I only have one tattoo I semi-regret, but I look at that one as me being young  

Thank you for the pic!!


----------



## Nebo

You are welcome. Thank you for the interest. I love it. It will be beautiful once it is done. 
I was very young when I did the ones under it. It has made me very self conscious, I was always covering that body part. This has really helped to bring my sexy "back"


----------



## elbgrl

Wow - totally awesome tatoo!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> Dear Di, just for you  A small part of it. It goes all the way down, just above the booty, and to the sides a little bit on the ribs.This was taken on the day it was done (Wednesday), you can see part of it is fresh.  Next time we are going with color. It is a custom piece, everything is hand drawn on my skin.
> This is a huge piece and its a cover up of two  poorly done tattoos- one  between the blades and another down the middle of the back. I've found an awesome local tattoo artist and we ended up being really good friends. She is madly talented and very very nice.
> 
> Other then this one- I have one small on my shoulder, one small on my wrist and one small on the bottom of my belly. The wrist one will get covered up with another bigger piece.
> I wanted to do half  sleeve, have the motives and all, but after moving  here, starting a different life then I had back in Europe- it just wouldnt work. Especially with this huge back piece.  So Im gonna go with something more subtle on the inside of the forearm.



I know I wasn't supposed to peek :sly: but that is going to be GORGEOUS! I don't have ANY tats but I've designed several for my DH and my bff. My best friend got a half sleeve that is all candy and rainbows... so bright and colorful. I want one but I have commitment issues... at almost 38 years old I can't still can't even pick a favorite color lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> I found that a soft white eraser works best for cleaning vachetta.  As u know, I have two all vachetta bags. One I conditioned with Obenaufs, the other I left untreated. I prefer the patina on the untreated bag FAR more.




I should have thought of that. I totally ruined it but thank goodness it was fixable without notice. . I'm excited to see how the patina goes. I probably won't be carrying this bag much but let's see what happens. &#128515;&#128515;. Thanks lady!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Dear Di, just for you  A small part of it. It goes all the way down, just above the booty, and to the sides a little bit on the ribs.This was taken on the day it was done (Wednesday), you can see part of it is fresh.  Next time we are going with color. It is a custom piece, everything is hand drawn on my skin.
> 
> This is a huge piece and its a cover up of two  poorly done tattoos- one  between the blades and another down the middle of the back. I've found an awesome local tattoo artist and we ended up being really good friends. She is madly talented and very very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Other then this one- I have one small on my shoulder, one small on my wrist and one small on the bottom of my belly. The wrist one will get covered up with another bigger piece.
> 
> I wanted to do half  sleeve, have the motives and all, but after moving  here, starting a different life then I had back in Europe- it just wouldnt work. Especially with this huge back piece.  So Im gonna go with something more subtle on the inside of the forearm.




Oh wow!!! I'm not a tattoo girl but this is gorgeous!! Girl, I bet that hurt like noooo other. Eeeeek!!!


----------



## Nebo

Thank you, my lovely ladies. It did hurt so bad. Outline hurts the most, specially at the bottom. Shading not so much, it is bearable. Two hours are my max. This tattoo is a symbol of closing one chapter of my life and starting another.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Dear Di, just for you  A small part of it. It goes all the way down, just above the booty, and to the sides a little bit on the ribs.This was taken on the day it was done (Wednesday), you can see part of it is fresh.  Next time we are going with color. It is a custom piece, everything is hand drawn on my skin.
> 
> This is a huge piece and its a cover up of two  poorly done tattoos- one  between the blades and another down the middle of the back. I've found an awesome local tattoo artist and we ended up being really good friends. She is madly talented and very very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Other then this one- I have one small on my shoulder, one small on my wrist and one small on the bottom of my belly. The wrist one will get covered up with another bigger piece.
> 
> I wanted to do half  sleeve, have the motives and all, but after moving  here, starting a different life then I had back in Europe- it just wouldnt work. Especially with this huge back piece.  So Im gonna go with something more subtle on the inside of the forearm.




Just beautiful Nebo. I love what it symbolizes. Thanks for sharing. I was dying to see it.


----------



## handbagnovice

Nebo said:


> Dear Di, just for you  A small part of it. It goes all the way down, just above the booty, and to the sides a little bit on the ribs.This was taken on the day it was done (Wednesday), you can see part of it is fresh.  Next time we are going with color. It is a custom piece, everything is hand drawn on my skin.
> This is a huge piece and its a cover up of two  poorly done tattoos- one  between the blades and another down the middle of the back. I've found an awesome local tattoo artist and we ended up being really good friends. She is madly talented and very very nice.
> 
> Other then this one- I have one small on my shoulder, one small on my wrist and one small on the bottom of my belly. The wrist one will get covered up with another bigger piece.
> I wanted to do half  sleeve, have the motives and all, but after moving  here, starting a different life then I had back in Europe- it just wouldnt work. Especially with this huge back piece.  So Im gonna go with something more subtle on the inside of the forearm.


Oh wow, that is awesome!!  The finished product is going to be amazing!!!!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I have one. I want one on my foot. Ouchhhhhh



One of the tattoos I have is one my foot.  It is a roadrunner (my dads fav car) and it runs from my toes all the way up and around my ankle.  The only parts that hurt was my ankle and toe area.  Everything else was good


----------



## Nebo

Gatorgirl, you are brave. Foot is one of the areas I would not touch Awesome motiv, bet it looks amazing.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> Dear Di, just for you  A small part of it. It goes all the way down, just above the booty, and to the sides a little bit on the ribs.This was taken on the day it was done (Wednesday), you can see part of it is fresh.  Next time we are going with color. It is a custom piece, everything is hand drawn on my skin.
> This is a huge piece and its a cover up of two  poorly done tattoos- one  between the blades and another down the middle of the back. I've found an awesome local tattoo artist and we ended up being really good friends. She is madly talented and very very nice.
> 
> Other then this one- I have one small on my shoulder, one small on my wrist and one small on the bottom of my belly. The wrist one will get covered up with another bigger piece.
> I wanted to do half  sleeve, have the motives and all, but after moving  here, starting a different life then I had back in Europe- it just wouldnt work. Especially with this huge back piece.  So Im gonna go with something more subtle on the inside of the forearm.


Beautiful


----------



## Nebo

Small crimson flo at 65% off.. crazyforcoach why do you dooooo thiiiiiis 

That would be such a perfect fall bag..


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> Small crimson flo at 65% off.. crazyforcoach why do you dooooo thiiiiiis
> 
> That would be such a perfect fall bag..



I was thinking the same thing...lol


----------



## flik

Yes, it is. Awaiting delivery tomorrow. Yay!


----------



## Nebo

I cant remember , but didnt they have pink on 65% off in the spring this year?  That is also one bag crazyforcoach made me want so baaaaad! Also, has anyone seen the beautiful sunflower ( sunny yellow) colored satchel? Ive seen in on YT and it is sooooo pretty! The lady got it at 65%, video is dated in March this year.. how pretty these bags are...


----------



## Nebo

flik said:


> Yes, it is. Awaiting delivery tomorrow. Yay!



flik, please, please take pictures and describe her and tell us how much you love it and the texture and everything  I want to know it all, specially if it is the small one, which is my preferred size.


----------



## Nebo

Now Im looking at the sunflower color and this is what comes up, from one of our members StillWG ( hope you dont mind me reposting your picture). I love the color and the scarf is just such a pretty touch. And these are also a good bit off in the outlets according to the deals thread  (dillen bags with matching trim and handles). I waaaaant another baaaaag :brat:


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> Now Im looking at the sunflower color and this is what comes up, from one of our members StillWG ( hope you dont mind me reposting your picture). I love the color and the scarf is just such a pretty touch. And these are also a good bit off in the outlets according to the deals thread  (dillen bags with matching trim and handles). I waaaaant another baaaaag :brat:



Lol poor girl... at these prices maybe you can still squeeze one in?


----------



## Nebo

One, or two  Just to figure out which one


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> One, or two  Just to figure out which one



I'm in the same boat lol but I want a Samba drawstring  I'm hoping they hit the outlet quickly


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> Small crimson flo at 65% off.. crazyforcoach why do you dooooo thiiiiiis
> 
> That would be such a perfect fall bag..


 
Because you NEED it


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> I cant remember , but didnt they have pink on 65% off in the spring this year?  That is also one bag crazyforcoach made me want so baaaaad! Also, has anyone seen the beautiful sunflower ( sunny yellow) colored satchel? Ive seen in on YT and it is sooooo pretty! The lady got it at 65%, video is dated in March this year.. how pretty these bags are...


 

yes I got my pink satchel months ago at 65% off


----------



## StillWG

Nebo said:


> Now Im looking at the sunflower color and this is what comes up, from one of our members StillWG ( *hope you dont mind me reposting your picture*). I love the color and the scarf is just such a pretty touch. And these are also a good bit off in the outlets according to the deals thread  (dillen bags with matching trim and handles). I waaaaant another baaaaag :brat:


 

I don't mind at all! 

Seeing the picture reminded me how much I love that color!  I'll have to get her out of the closet & carry her!


Sue


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ok Fashionistas... I need your opinion. I'm going on a picnic date and need something to wear. I picked out 2 dresses that I THOUGHT would be picnic appropriate (cute and summery). Which one do you think??? Or neither!! &#128515;&#128515;. I'm a big girl, I can handle the truth. Haha!!

And of course, I plan to carry Miss Ocean!! &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;

Dress #1



Dress #2


----------



## handbagnovice

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok Fashionistas... I need your opinion. I'm going on a picnic date and need something to wear. I picked out 2 dresses that I THOUGHT would be picnic appropriate (cute and summery). Which one do you think??? Or neither!! &#128515;&#128515;. I'm a big girl, I can handle the truth. Haha!!
> 
> And of course, I plan to carry Miss Ocean!! &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> Dress #1
> View attachment 2686209
> 
> 
> Dress #2
> View attachment 2686211


I like look number 1.


----------



## SandraElle

Both look great but dress #1 is definitely more "picnic-y" than dress #2.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I also vote for number one... and I hate to say it but you can leave the bag at home... nobody is going to even notice a Dooney in that dress YOWSA!  :thumbup:


----------



## PcanTannedBty

SandraElle said:


> Both look great but dress #1 is definitely more "picnic-y" than dress #2.




Thanks ladies! 

Dress #1 is my pick too! 

#2 is a little dress casual or "old ladyish", I think. I wasn't a huge fan of it but the pickings was slim on the clearance rack. &#128515;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> I also vote for number one... and I hate to say it but you can leave the bag at home... nobody is going to even notice a Dooney in that dress YOWSA!  :thumbup:




LOL... Thank u girlfriend! I need to lose about 7-10 more pounds and it would be perfect.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok Fashionistas... I need your opinion. I'm going on a picnic date and need something to wear. I picked out 2 dresses that I THOUGHT would be picnic appropriate (cute and summery). Which one do you think??? Or neither!! &#128515;&#128515;. I'm a big girl, I can handle the truth. Haha!!
> 
> And of course, I plan to carry Miss Ocean!! &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> Dress #1
> View attachment 2686209
> 
> 
> Dress #2
> View attachment 2686211


Number 1


----------



## seton

No Q. #1.

I like the way the top of 2 fits better but the combo of lace with an asymetrical hemline is a little too fussy for a picnic.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

seton said:


> No Q. #1.
> 
> I like the way the top of 2 fits better but the combo of lace with an asymetrical hemline is a little too fussy for a picnic.




Thanks S... 

I agree with your #2 comment. If I had more time to look or was willing to pay full price I could have lots of choices. 

I really wanted a pair of shorts with a cute little summery top but figured that would be too time consuming searching for 2 pieces. The picnic is later this evening and didn't want to spend all day shopping.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok Fashionistas... I need your opinion. I'm going on a picnic date and need something to wear. I picked out 2 dresses that I THOUGHT would be picnic appropriate (cute and summery). Which one do you think??? Or neither!! &#128515;&#128515;. I'm a big girl, I can handle the truth. Haha!!
> 
> And of course, I plan to carry Miss Ocean!! &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> Dress #1
> View attachment 2686209
> 
> 
> Dress #2
> View attachment 2686211


I own the 2 one in coral.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I own the 2 one in coral.




I bet that's purdy and looks awesome on ya!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> I bet that's purdy and looks awesome on ya!!!


Its prudy. I almost got the beige


----------



## Nebo

Pcan, I have finally watched your oyster drawstring video. It is a beautiful bag. Would you please write here the style number? Im gonna ask about the red one, I think. Trying to figure out which one to get. I want to venture out of the regular style satchel


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok Fashionistas... I need your opinion. I'm going on a picnic date and need something to wear. I picked out 2 dresses that I THOUGHT would be picnic appropriate (cute and summery). Which one do you think??? Or neither!! &#128515;&#128515;. I'm a big girl, I can handle the truth. Haha!!
> 
> And of course, I plan to carry Miss Ocean!! &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> Dress #1
> View attachment 2686209
> 
> 
> Dress #2
> View attachment 2686211




Here I am late to the party again.... I would have chosen #1 for a picnic but both look great. Miss Ocean just pops!! I hope you had fun on your picnic date


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Here I am late to the party again.... I would have chosen #1 for a picnic but both look great. Miss Ocean just pops!! I hope you had fun on your picnic date




It's ok TB!! I know your style and figured #1 would be your choice. Yes, it went great! I had a great time. I actually decided not to take I Miss O... I figured I wouldn't have anywhere to put her, so I carried my clear lunch tote instead. Just as cute and carefree! &#128515;. Thanks for chiming in!


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> It's ok TB!! I know your style and figured #1 would be your choice. Yes, it went great! I had a great time. I actually decided not to take I Miss O... I figured I wouldn't have anywhere to put her, so I carried my clear lunch tote instead. Just as cute and carefree! &#128515;. Thanks for chiming in!



I'm sure you looked lovely. I liked the first one better too. Did you pair it with wedges or flats?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> I'm sure you looked lovely. I liked the first one better too. Did you pair it with wedges or flats?




Thanks girlfriend... Though wedges would have been really cute, I paired it with flats due to the picnic spot. It wouldn't have been cute walking across un leveled  grass and dirt with overturning ankles every other step I took. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks girlfriend... Though wedges would have been really cute, I paired it with flats due to the picnic spot. It wouldn't have been cute walking across un leveled  grass and dirt with overturning ankles every other step I took. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;



True. Its so hot here, Im wearing my flat sandals almost all the time. Cant bear more on the feet.


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok Fashionistas... I need your opinion. I'm going on a picnic date and need something to wear. I picked out 2 dresses that I THOUGHT would be picnic appropriate (cute and summery). Which one do you think??? Or neither!! &#128515;&#128515;. I'm a big girl, I can handle the truth. Haha!!
> 
> And of course, I plan to carry Miss Ocean!! &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> Dress #1
> View attachment 2686209
> 
> 
> Dress #2
> View attachment 2686211



Love the first one and your figure is great, the all lace is lovely but not as structured


----------



## hopi

Nebo beautiful artwork on the tatoo,


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Alansgail... I didn't realize I responded in a "no chat" thread so I'm responding here. I just bought a 1975 Vanessa satchel (white) from the outlet and it was 30% off plus an additional 25% during the July 4th holiday. I am near 3 outlets and all 3 had both colors (black and white) in all styles.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

What is the medium pocket?


----------



## handbagnovice

Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

handbagnovice said:


> View attachment 2688314
> 
> 
> 
> Approaching each day with a handbag and a smile!




Ahhh Ty!


----------



## Nebo

I have the salmon one, did a reveal thread on it. Very nice bag, but maybe too little for you, Pcan, now that you are playing with the big girls


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Has anyone been having issues uploading pics today? I'm doing things the same way I normally do but getting the message "this is a valid image file". It pics I'm taking from my iphone like normal.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Has anyone been having issues uploading pics today? I'm doing things the same way I normally do but getting the message "this is a valid image file". It pics I'm taking from my iphone like normal.




Yup, I can't do it either.


----------



## MaryBel

I had that problem yesterday. I signed out and in again to see if it would solve it but it didn't. I tried a few minutes later and it worked. I wonder if they are doing changes to the site.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Yup, I can't do it either.




It mysteriously worked again without me doing anything. Thanks ladies!  I can post now &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Nebo

I cant decide between shapes and Im driving myself crazy..I would like to order crimson, but a different style then small satchel - thinking about Bristol. I dont own a Bristol one. It seems like a nice shape, tall enough that I can carry it when traveling. Other one is the double pocket, but I m afraid it would be too big for me, its only slightly smaller then the large satchel and I never have it full, so it gets slouchy, which I dont like. How do you ladies like your Bristols and have you ever seen a crimson Bristol irl? I've only seen a small picture..


----------



## macde90

Nebo said:


> I cant decide between shapes and Im driving myself crazy..I would like to order crimson, but a different style then small satchel - thinking about Bristol. I dont own a Bristol one. It seems like a nice shape, tall enough that I can carry it when traveling. Other one is the double pocket, but I m afraid it would be too big for me, its only slightly smaller then the large satchel and I never have it full, so it gets slouchy, which I dont like. How do you ladies like your Bristols and have you ever seen a crimson Bristol irl? I've only seen a small picture..


 
I almost thought I wrote this. 

I'd decided on a salmon flo, then I remembered I don't like pinks or pastels...but I also want a mustard-y yellow bag but I remembered AGAIN that I don't like pastels or summery kinds of colors. I have ocean blue flo and I love the leather but I wish she was a little smaller. Which brings me back to the bristol. I think I can do the crimson but I have a black cherry coach duffle and I think the colors will be too close for me to justify buying the flo.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I cant decide between shapes and Im driving myself crazy..I would like to order crimson, but a different style then small satchel - thinking about Bristol. I dont own a Bristol one. It seems like a nice shape, tall enough that I can carry it when traveling. Other one is the double pocket, but I m afraid it would be too big for me, its only slightly smaller then the large satchel and I never have it full, so it gets slouchy, which I dont like. How do you ladies like your Bristols and have you ever seen a crimson Bristol irl? I've only seen a small picture..




Nebo, I don't think the Bristol comes in crimson. I just looked on Dooney. Com and didn't see one. To me the double pocket satchel is large like the regular satchel. It's got some depth to it and is more east west. The Bristol is more proportional in width and height and has depth. To me it looks smaller, but it still holds a good deal. It's got a longer strap but is adjustable. The double pocket satchel has a shorter strap. I had one once for a few minutes bit shipped it back. It seemed a bit big for me. For me the reg satchel seems too big, but the small satchel is a bit tight. I need one in between! Good luck with your decision. It's so hard when you can't try the bags on.


----------



## Nebo

macde90 said:


> I almost thought I wrote this.
> 
> I'd decided on a salmon flo, then I remembered I don't like pinks or pastels...but I also want a mustard-y yellow bag but I remembered AGAIN that I don't like pastels or summery kinds of colors. I have ocean blue flo and I love the leather but I wish she was a little smaller. Which brings me back to the bristol. I think I can do the crimson but I have a black cherry coach duffle and I think the colors will be too close for me to justify buying the flo.



Argh.. its just so hard and really how hard is it to pick a freaking bag  I like the small satchel style, but since I already have the Ivy, although crimson is not in the same color family, both are fall colors and in my mind would be similar, specially being the same style. So, maybe Bristol would be perfect.. just dont know if bristol in crimson would be perfect  

Salmon is beautiful. And if you are looking for a nice, safe pop of color, you should get it. 

But , then again, its like sometimes these deals are just so awesome that you go a bit crazy and get bags and colors that you really wouldnt wear or wont wear. I dont know. Im putting in waaay too much thought in this and that is also driving me crazy hahahahha.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Nebo, I don't think the Bristol comes in crimson. I just looked on Dooney. Com and didn't see one. To me the double pocket satchel is large like the regular satchel. It's got some depth to it and is more east west. The Bristol is more proportional in width and height and has depth. To me it looks smaller, but it still holds a good deal. It's got a longer strap but is adjustable. The double pocket satchel has a shorter strap. I had one once for a few minutes bit shipped it back. It seemed a bit big for me. For me the reg satchel seems too big, but the small satchel is a bit tight. I need one in between! Good luck with your decision. It's so hard when you can't try the bags on.



They do have the crimson, I've seen a picture somewhere online ( wasnt on Dooney), and when I called the outlet, the lady told me they have Bristol in crimson. 
Thank you for your thoughts on the double pocket one. It looks nice, but thats exactly what Im afraid of- that it is too big and too heavy for my needs. Im going to Europe in september, october and I want to take two bags, one of them being my black Vince Camuto and a Dooney. So Im thinking crimson might be an awesome fall color. Bristol is a bit tall then the small satchel and a bit wider then my medium pocket satchel. That would make it a good size. But Im still going back and forth- should I just get ANOTHER small satchel in a different color or a new bag style... I love the shape of the small satchel.. I dont know if I will love the shape of the Bristol one..


----------



## Nebo

Now I cant find that picture. Well, they did tell me they had Bristol in crimson. When I call back, if they dont have it, I guess my dilemma will be over


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Now I cant find that picture. Well, they did tell me they had Bristol in crimson. When I call back, if they dont have it, I guess my dilemma will be over




Hopefully they'll have it for you. I think sometimes the chestnut looks similar to crimson in pictures. I think the Bristol would be gorgeous in crimson. I seem to love it in every florentine style. I'm still going back and forth on getting that crimson Flo. The Bristol is a bit lighter in weight, so I've heard. I don't have one but I have the pebbled leather dome buckle satchel and it's the same style. It's a very nice functional bag.  Love the outside pocket very much and the nice wide opening to the bag. It's much less restricted than the satchel.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Hopefully they'll have it for you. I think sometimes the chestnut looks similar to crimson in pictures. I think the Bristol would be gorgeous in crimson. I seem to love it in every florentine style. I'm still going back and forth on getting that crimson Flo. The Bristol is a bit lighter in weight, so I've heard. I don't have one but I have the pebbled leather dome buckle satchel and it's the same style. It's a very nice functional bag.  Love the outside pocket very much and the nice wide opening to the bag. It's much less restricted than the satchel.



I think you might be right, and the picture that I have seen was probably chestnut.  Me too, about the crimson FLO. I love, love the small satchel, but its kind off like.. if I would get another one, the same bag almost.. I can live without it then. Or not. So thats the crazy part.

Yeah, bristol is the same style as the domed one in pebbled. Do you find the style of it that can go with anything? Casual and dressy?  I'll have to revisit some photos from the mod thread.

If you do get the crimson, would you get the small FLO?


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz, we dont have to worry anymore- the crimsons are gone in small satchel and bristol 
At least I can be at peace lol.


----------



## macde90

Nebo said:


> Twoboyz, we dont have to worry anymore- the crimsons are gone in small satchel and bristol
> At least I can be at peace lol.


Bummer. What colrs are left in bristol?


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I think you might be right, and the picture that I have seen was probably chestnut.  Me too, about the crimson FLO. I love, love the small satchel, but its kind off like.. if I would get another one, the same bag almost.. I can live without it then. Or not. So thats the crazy part.
> 
> Yeah, bristol is the same style as the domed one in pebbled. Do you find the style of it that can go with anything? Casual and dressy?  I'll have to revisit some photos from the mod thread.
> 
> If you do get the crimson, would you get the small FLO?





Nebo said:


> Twoboyz, we dont have to worry anymore- the crimsons are gone in small satchel and bristol
> At least I can be at peace lol.



I know, it's sad the small satchel and  bristol are gone in crimson.   Both I think would be beautiful.  I was actually going to try the reg size flo in the crimson because I think I'm outgrowing the small.  It's such a tight squeeze in there and I think I might want a little more room, but I'm so undecided.  I think the Bristol could be casual and dressy, especially in crimson.  I think it just looks so rich with the gold hardware.


----------



## Twoboyz

macde90 said:


> Bummer. What colrs are left in bristol?



I found this on the Dooney Deals thread posted by Nebo on the 15th:

Called the outlet today:
FLO double pocket satchel 50% off- baby pink, bone, violet
BRISTOL 50%off- baby pink, bone, violet,white with tan trim- 50% off. 65% off are crimson and ocean blue. Keep in mind that newer colors on newer bag styles like Bristol- bone, violet are not shippable from the warehouse, so the store has to have it in, in order to mail it out of the store.
MEDIUM POCKET- baby pink, bone, violet, white with trim are 50%, orange eather 50 or 65% off, crimson, ivy, ocean blue at 65% off. 

FLO drawstring only comes in classic core colors- black, choco brown, chestnut, natural and red and they are all according to that only 30% off.


----------



## Nebo

Colors left are ivy and ocean blue in bristol at 65%.

The large flo in length is a bit larger then the one with the double pockets that you returned. Maybe you will like it. I thought I was going to be a big bag gal, that most of my FLO's would be large. But after having Ocean blue, Im done with big ones. They are too slouchy and big for the little stuff that I tote around.
Bristol might have been perfect. Now Im thinking to go with double pocket one...


----------



## Gilmoregirl

And this is why we call this the Dooney Bin lol I've been back and forth on several bags for a few weeks, so out of stubbornness I haven't ordered a single one  I know no matter which one I pick I will wish I had gotten the other. Guess I can mark crimson off my list


----------



## Nebo

Gilmoregirl said:


> And this is why we call this the Dooney Bin lol I've been back and forth on several bags for a few weeks, so out of stubbornness I haven't ordered a single one  I know no matter which one I pick I will wish I had gotten the other. Guess I can mark crimson off my list



GiGi, you are reading my mind. And now I know they will have some new colors marked down 65% off soon and Im back to should I wait, should I just get something that is left...Crazy...


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> GiGi, you are reading my mind. And now I know they will have some new colors marked down 65% off soon and Im back to should I wait, should I just get something that is left...Crazy...



I keep telling myself that I will KNOW which one to get when I see it lol that I won't have to think about it. I was at that point with the satchel with pockets, but when I called they said that it wasn't on sale and I didn't call back lol

I like so many buy I'm waiting for the one that I think I can't live without...not looking for which one will "work"


----------



## Twoboyz

To my horror I noticed this today on my natural Stanwich. It seems strange that it would be color transfer  because it's on the front corner of the bag and I tend to carry the back of it touching my jeans. Has anyone tried leather cleaner or saddle soap on their lighter color Flo bags? I've rarely carried this bag so I'm shocked to see it. Thanks.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Have you been keeping it in the blue dustbag? I'm mortified for you   I hope it comes out!


----------



## macde90

I have to share - I just called the Las Vegas outlet and ordered the small flo in crimson. It's shipping from the warehouse. There were only 11 left so I'm really excited.


----------



## macde90

Twoboyz said:


> To my horror I noticed this today on my natural Stanwich. It seems strange that it would be color transfer  because it's on the front corner of the bag and I tend to carry the back of it touching my jeans. Has anyone tried leather cleaner or saddle soap on their lighter color Flo bags? I've rarely carried this bag so I'm shocked to see it. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 2695985


 
Oh wow, that's too bad. Maybe the apple leather cleaner or conditioner will work since its a fairly new stain.


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Have you been keeping it in the blue dustbag? I'm mortified for you   I hope it comes out!




No, I had her in a light beige dustbags from one of my anuschka bags so it can't be that. I think I'll just leave it alone and hope it blends in with the patina eventually.


----------



## Twoboyz

macde90 said:


> I have to share - I just called the Las Vegas outlet and ordered the small flo in crimson. It's shipping from the warehouse. There were only 11 left so I'm really excited.




Congrats! I thought there were none left.


----------



## Twoboyz

macde90 said:


> Oh wow, that's too bad. Maybe the apple leather cleaner or conditioner will work since its a fairly new stain.




Thanks. I might try it. I only have the conditioner at home. I think the cleaner might be a different product. I'll have to look at the bottle when I get home. 

I have a sort of tight squeeze in the garage between the two cars when I'm carrying all my bags. I think it might have brushed up against the car. Unfortunately I don't baby my car  like I do my bags so she's dirty! The bottom corners kind of stick out on this bag so they hit a lot.  I'm going to have to be more careful I suppose.


----------



## Twoboyz

I went to my local Carson Pierre Scott to try out the regular size satchel one more time just to make sure it wasn't too large. Thought this was funny, they were so old that they still had leather key keepers. It looked a bit big, but I think without the stuffing and when it slouches it won't appear so big. I like the big opening. The black one with the gold hardware was so pretty. However the crimson will be just as beautiful!


----------



## Nebo

Called the outlet again, in the process of ordering a bag. Small satchels and Bristols are gone in the crimson, she couldnt locate not even one in the outlets..it showed them in the negative.  I dont know how, but must be that the stock is not updated as good as they think it is.

Im  waiting for them to call me back and see if I have a bag today or not


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> To my horror I noticed this today on my natural Stanwich. It seems strange that it would be color transfer  because it's on the front corner of the bag and I tend to carry the back of it touching my jeans. Has anyone tried leather cleaner or saddle soap on their lighter color Flo bags? I've rarely carried this bag so I'm shocked to see it. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 2695985



Could it be more of a rubbed marks, like on our FLO's from handles? Anyway, sorry it happened. I would recommend you clean it with the conditioner only or at least first. I tried to clean those marks with the apple cleaner, and because they were not dirt, it kinda made it worse. So.. try with the conditioner lightly, cause the conditioner does clean too. And if it is dirt indeed, then maybe the cleaner.

Hope it works out.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Could it be more of a rubbed marks, like on our FLO's from handles? Anyway, sorry it happened. I would recommend you clean it with the conditioner only or at least first. I tried to clean those marks with the apple cleaner, and because they were not dirt, it kinda made it worse. So.. try with the conditioner lightly, cause the conditioner does clean too. And if it is dirt indeed, then maybe the cleaner.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it works out.




I think it looks black like dirt. It's in a spot that's not that visible because the bag slouches. I'm going to try the conditioner. Thanks.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Called the outlet again, in the process of ordering a bag. Small satchels and Bristols are gone in the crimson, she couldnt locate not even one in the outlets..it showed them in the negative.  I dont know how, but must be that the stock is not updated as good as they think it is.
> 
> Im  waiting for them to call me back and see if I have a bag today or not




Nebo, did you see this post from Macde today? It's further up on this thread I believe. Did you try calling this outlet? It looks like there are some small crimson satchels in the warehouse there. 

have to share - I just called the Las Vegas outlet and ordered the small flo in crimson. It's shipping from the warehouse. There were only 11 left so I'm really excited.


----------



## Nebo

Yes, I have seen her post as I was calling, and asked her to check if it shows the outlets - she told me they are in negative and doesnt know how it happened. So, I revisited my Dooney wish list in my agenda and ordered the double pocket or florentine satchel with pockets. I like it and I do hope that the issue with size is gonna be fine. The ladies compared the last two they have in the store and both are nice and smooth so I should get a smooth one- yeeeii. 

I want to take a bigger bag with me to Europe and this one should do the trick. I'm gonna wait for a next deal on Bristol. At least I can cross the double pocket one from my list


----------



## Nebo

And, crazyforcoach, thank you so so so so so much for recommending DE and Anastasia. They are so sweet and helpful! I told them what a dear enabler you are for us ladies here. They love you, said you were the sweetest person evaaaaaa


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Yes, I have seen her post as I was calling, and asked her to check if it shows the outlets - she told me they are in negative and doesnt know how it happened. So, I revisited my Dooney wish list in my agenda and ordered the double pocket or florentine satchel with pockets. I like it and I do hope that the issue with size is gonna be fine. The ladies compared the last two they have in the store and both are nice and smooth so I should get a smooth one- yeeeii.
> 
> I want to take a bigger bag with me to Europe and this one should do the trick. I'm gonna wait for a next deal on Bristol. At least I can cross the double pocket one from my list




Ok, then I'm very excited for you on getting a nice smooth one and I hope you love her. I love when they have them in the store and can describe them. I am so afraid to order a Flo from the warehouse.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> To my horror I noticed this today on my natural Stanwich. It seems strange that it would be color transfer  because it's on the front corner of the bag and I tend to carry the back of it touching my jeans. Has anyone tried leather cleaner or saddle soap on their lighter color Flo bags? I've rarely carried this bag so I'm shocked to see it. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 2695985




Oh noooo!!!! It's weird for it to be in the front. I use non-alcohol baby wipes for my color transfer and it works perfect. I get to afraid to use leather cleaner again because of what happened to my strap. Let us know what you decide and how it turns out.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Nebo, did you see this post from Macde today? It's further up on this thread I believe. Did you try calling this outlet? It looks like there are some small crimson satchels in the warehouse there.
> 
> have to share - I just called the Las Vegas outlet and ordered the small flo in crimson. It's shipping from the warehouse. There were only 11 left so I'm really excited.




Oh yay!!!! What a beautiful color. Now you've enabled me. I wasn't gonna get Crimson because I have Rogue but now.... Grrr!!!!


----------



## macde90

Nebo said:


> Called the outlet again, in the process of ordering a bag. Small satchels and Bristols are gone in the crimson, she couldnt locate not even one in the outlets..it showed them in the negative.  I dont know how, but must be that the stock is not updated as good as they think it is.
> 
> Im  waiting for them to call me back and see if I have a bag today or not


 
That is weird. A male SA took my order. He told me that the computer showed 6 Bristols in stock but when the stock is low, the SA's cannot order just in case there is a lag time on the system updates. He told me to check back next week to see if any more were restocked. I didn't want to wait so I went ahead and ordered the small satchel. At that time there were 11crismson satchels left. 

My order shipped already. I have the tracking number and everything. Maybe try the Las Vegas outlet


----------



## Nebo

macde90 said:


> That is weird. A male SA took my order. He told me that the computer showed 6 Bristols in stock but when the stock is low, the SA's cannot order just in case there is a lag time on the system updates. He told me to check back next week to see if any more were restocked. I didn't want to wait so I went ahead and ordered the small satchel. At that time there were 11crismson satchels left.
> 
> My order shipped already. I have the tracking number and everything. Maybe try the Las Vegas outlet



When did you order? I dont know how it works, but there was none in the system in the warehouse and the outlets where showing those weird negatives, whatever that means..
I got one in crimson in the satchel with pockets style  For other interested ladies, there is one more smooth crimson double pocket satchel in *******, CT. 

I'll wait to get the Bristol in another color thats gonna go on 65%off.


----------



## Di 623

TB- I noticed dirt on like that on the corners of my aqua logo lock and was able to clean it off with regular leather cleaner. Not sure if you'd want to go that route with the Flo leather, but I thought the marks were color transfer at first and they weren't. 

Whatever you do, good luck!


----------



## Twoboyz

Di 623 said:


> TB- I noticed dirt on like that on the corners of my aqua logo lock and was able to clean it off with regular leather cleaner. Not sure if you'd want to go that route with the Flo leather, but I thought the marks were color transfer at first and they weren't.
> 
> Whatever you do, good luck!




Thanks. It's good to know the logo lock washes off easily, because now I'm nervous about the light aqua color. That was the first thing I thought of when I saw the marks on my Stanwich. I knew there was a reason I prefer dark colored bags!!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> When did you order? I dont know how it works, but there was none in the system in the warehouse and the outlets where showing those weird negatives, whatever that means..
> I got one in crimson in the satchel with pockets style  For other interested ladies, there is one more smooth crimson double pocket satchel in *******, CT.
> 
> I'll wait to get the Bristol in another color thats gonna go on 65%off.



You got this in Crimson? 65% off?


----------



## Nebo

Gilmoregirl said:


> You got this in Crimson? 65% off?



Yes, GG. One more left in the CT outlet for now. I think they also have it in ivy and ocean blue, also 65%off. Baby pink, bone and violet are 50% off.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> Yes, GG. One more left in the CT outlet for now. I think they also have it in ivy and ocean blue, also 65%off. Baby pink, bone and violet are 50% off.



To quote SandraElle. .. I think I just twerked a little!


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> To quote SandraElle. .. I think I just twerked a little!



You are too much GG! :lolots::lolots:


----------



## PcanTannedBty

OMG... Im a frickin crazy lady!!! I'm officially on a bag ban until... Reveal when I get home.


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG... Im a frickin crazy lady!!! I'm officially on a bag ban until... Reveal when I get home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2698465




Ohhhhh, can't wait to see what you got!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG... Im a frickin crazy lady!!! I'm officially on a bag ban until... Reveal when I get home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2698465




I watched your video and she's beautiful! It's so hard to be on a ban when you have outlets nearby isn't it? Good luck!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I watched your video and she's beautiful! It's so hard to be on a ban when you have outlets nearby isn't it? Good luck!




TB... You have noooooo idea how hard it is!!!! I'm pretty satisfied now so, I think I can go to an outlet now and not have the urge to buy something. I wanted the signature 1975 tote but had to make a rational decision. Which one would I get the most use out of and Taupe won by a long shot. Though a nice pattern, I find the signature collection too hard to match things with. It's just to busy at times even though I'm a pretty simple dresser.


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> TB... You have noooooo idea how hard it is!!!! I'm pretty satisfied now so, I think I can go to an outlet now and not have the urge to buy something. I wanted the signature 1975 tote but had to make a rational decision. Which one would I get the most use out of and Taupe won by a long shot. Though a nice pattern, I find the signature collection too hard to match things with. It's just to busy at times even though I'm a pretty simple dresser.



Happy you made a choice. And such a beautiful one at the end. Its a beautiful satchel. With the purse organizer youbelimineted the too slouchy issue. I might get one for my ocean blue.
Enjoy your beautiful new bag hon.

After two new ones Im gonna chill out for a while too. I bought a ticket to Europe, so more clothes for the trip will be my main focus))


----------



## seton

Nebo said:


> Happy you made a choice. And such a beautiful one at the end. Its a beautiful satchel. With the purse organizer youbelimineted the too slouchy issue. I might get one for my ocean blue.
> Enjoy your beautiful new bag hon.
> 
> After two new ones Im gonna chill out for a while too. I bought a ticket to Europe, so more clothes for the trip will be my main focus))



what bags are u gonna take on ur trip? that is the most important thing


----------



## Nebo

seton said:


> what bags are u gonna take on ur trip? that is the most important thing



Thats what Im struggling the most with!  Since I prefer to wear mostly black and white in Europe, with black shoes.. Im thinking either the new white dooney or black vince camuto. For all my other neutrals/fall colors it would be dark brown and taupe boots with either the new crimson or ivy. What would you suggest?  Do you think the white/black Dooney could be a fall bag paired with black/black, black/white clothes? I usually wear black leather jacket. 

I make a list of all my outfits. Im gonna be there for a month, so I have to have good basics that I can mix and match.


----------



## Nebo

Camel dillen satchel with pockets just had her big moment at the end of White collar.  I must say Im pretty proud at my Dooney spy abilities, I recognized the corner of it and identified the bag before they showed the logo.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Camel dillen satchel with pockets just had her big moment at the end of White collar.  I must say Im pretty proud at my Dooney spy abilities, I recognized the corner of it and identified the bag before they showed the logo.




That's pretty cool and rare to see. Good spotting!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Outlets tomorrow... I'm not sure why I punish myself like this. Sighing!!!

If you could get any Dooney and the price was right, what would it be? I really don't need another bag and on a bag ban but I need my weekly medicine (outlet). Lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Outlets tomorrow... I'm not sure why I punish myself like this. Sighing!!!
> 
> If you could get any Dooney and the price was right, what would it be? I really don't need another bag and on a bag ban but I need my weekly medicine (outlet). Lol.




Yay! That's a tough question. You know that brown Tmorro Flo is at the top of my list. I could name a lot though


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> To quote SandraElle. .. I think I just twerked a little!


Lolololololololo. Twerk on !!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Yay! That's a tough question. You know that brown Tmorro Flo is at the top of my list. I could name a lot though




At would be perfect but it's more than I want to pay even with 30% off. I have a laundry list too. &#128513;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ok, here goes!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, here goes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2706731



I wish I was there!  Good luck....  

It looks like a huge outlet.  Now I'm going to be sitting here waiting for updates....


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I wish I was there!  Good luck....
> 
> It looks like a huge outlet.  Now I'm going to be sitting here waiting for updates....




Lol... It's really not that big. I'm headed to the bigger ones now. Fortunately, nothing is calling my name right now so I'm looking a little lost in the store. Lol. I'm still deciding on the Signature 1975 Leisure tote like Laurie or the Tassel tote but the Black with TMoro biscuit looks a little cheap to me for some reason. Not sure what it is. I like the white tassel/leisure tote but with me already having the Vanessa in that color, I'm not sure. I like the Tobi totes as well. So you may not get any updates today. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## lovethatduck

Hello! Which 3 outlets are you visiting today. I know from previous posts that you are close to them.  I'm really conflicted about getting another bag, however 65% off  a florentine is a really smart buy, too good to pass up. 

Is it possible to sneak pics of the 65% bags?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I only went to 1 today. I had a headache and headed home. &#128533;&#128533;&#128533;. I didn't even feel like snapping pics today.


----------



## lovethatduck

PcanTannedBty said:


> I only went to 1 today. I had a headache and headed home. &#128533;&#128533;&#128533;. I didn't even feel like snapping pics today.



Sorry to hear you weren't feeling well today.  Feel better soon.


----------



## Nebo

Pcan, hope you feel better. This warm weather gets to me every time I decide to spend hours shopping. I can  usually stand two stores before a headache sets in.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lovethatduck said:


> Sorry to hear you weren't feeling well today.  Feel better soon.




Thank you girlfriend!! You know I'm normally on it with the pics when I'm at the outlet. &#128515;&#128515;.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Does anyone know the name of the red/white checkered lining in some of the bags?


----------



## lovethatduck

PcanTannedBty said:


> Does anyone know the name of the red/white checkered lining in some of the bags?[/QUOTE
> 
> Haven't seen one but am guessing tartan or gingham?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Gingham


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> Gingham




Yes!!!! That's it!!!! Thank u! I made a video and couldn't think of the name and wanted to add it. It's posted now but now I know for future.


----------



## lovethatduck

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes!!!! That's it!!!! Thank u! I made a video and couldn't think of the name and wanted to add it. It's posted now but now I know for future.



Mad dash to watch your video; great job featuring the ocean blue.  Nearly tore my hair out searching high and  low for a live look at the ocean blue, ' till now.  Loved it, loved it, loved it. Can't stop gawking at that blazing blue. Don't be surprised to see that counter roll--that'll be me stalking the blue. &#128076;&#128079;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lovethatduck said:


> Mad dash to watch your video; great job featuring the ocean blue.  Nearly tore my hair out searching high and  low for a live look at the ocean blue, ' till now.  Loved it, loved it, loved it. Can't stop gawking at that blazing blue. Don't be surprised to see that counter roll--that'll be me stalking the blue. &#128076;&#128079;




Lol.... Oh that was you that made the mad dash... Lol. I'm glad you got to see Miss Ocean up close and personal. &#128515;&#128515; ... I must agree, that Blue is amazing!!! I love it!!! Thanks so much girlfriend for watching. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Nebo

Ladies, Im thinking of adding a retro embossed bag to my small dooney family. I heavent seen it in person. Read the reviews on qvc, all raves, except one which states that the bag (orange) just looked cheap irl. So, all of you who have actually seen it, pls help. I was thinking about a pink one, orange or green. Pink being the main one. Still heavent decided on the shape.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> Ladies, Im thinking of adding a retro embossed bag to my small dooney family. I heavent seen it in person. Read the reviews on qvc, all raves, except one which states that the bag (orange) just looked cheap irl. So, all of you who have actually seen it, pls help. I was thinking about a pink one, orange or green. Pink being the main one. Still heavent decided on the shape.



Oh I would love one of these too! I've only seen the small Russel (?) Tote. I don't think it looked cheap.  I thought it was super cute!


----------



## Nebo

Gilmoregirl, thank you for your input! They look rich to me on the videos that I could find, but I know sometimes it is a different story IRL.   It looks like a fun bag in any shape.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> Gilmoregirl, thank you for your input! They look rich to me on the videos that I could find, but I know sometimes it is a different story IRL.   It looks like a fun bag in any shape.



I think so. I've been trying to find a safari bag in a larger size. I know they had them at one point. Like you, I'd love the pink, but that orange catches my eye too  I hope you find one!


----------



## Nebo

The russel small one is 104$ now. As are the saffari crossbody bags. They have them in green, white, pink, orange. Im not sure about the yellow. Saffari is awesome, I just dont like crossbody bags.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> The russel small one is 104$ now. As are the saffari crossbody bags. They have them in green, white, pink, orange. Im not sure about the yellow. Saffari is awesome, I just dont like crossbody bags.



I have to have a crossbody for park days... phone, bandaids, health insurance cards lol hubby calls my crossbody's the first aide kit  

I saw your post in deals... I may be able to make do with a small Russel for that price lol ty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

The Russel in the retro embossed is smaller than the florentine Russel.  Just a FYI.


----------



## lovethatduck

Nebo said:


> Ladies, Im thinking of adding a retro embossed bag to my small dooney family. I heavent seen it in person. Read the reviews on qvc, all raves, except one which states that the bag (orange) just looked cheap irl. So, all of you who have actually seen it, pls help. I was thinking about a pink one, orange or green. Pink being the main one. Still heavent decided on the shape.



Here are mine,  new in the last week or so. The DB embossing is distinct yet subtle because it's in the color of the bag. I've only gone out with the yellow medium russell which is really a large.  Although I love the pink drawstring, I have not yet taken her out. I really like looking at her where she and the russell sit on leather bench at the foot of my bed.


----------



## Nebo

Pink drawstring is the one I want. But I'm still thinking about it, so I'll wait couple of days. They are both gorgeous!


----------



## Nebo

And thank you for the pictures!


----------



## MaryBel

I have the safari crossbody in navy and a satchel in sky blue. I couldn't find pic of the safari. I think I never took any. I'll take some a bit later but here's the satchel.


----------



## lovethatduck

MaryBel said:


> I have the safari crossbody in navy and a satchel in sky blue. I couldn't find pic of the safari. I think I never took any. I'll take some a bit later but here's the satchel.



&#128562;   Excuse while I pick my tongue off the floor. But where on earth did you find that beautiful bag? Please, please tell.

She is rocking my world! I need, I need, I need.&#128546;


----------



## lovethatduck

MaryBel said:


> I have the safari crossbody in navy and a satchel in sky blue. I couldn't find pic of the safari. I think I never took any. I'll take some a bit later but here's the satchel.



Your retro satchel is amazing--> in that color. I have 2 retros, but the satchel is what I first set out to find--unsuccessfully. 

Can you share where and how much? Is one available still.


----------



## lovethatduck

lovethatduck said:


> &#128562;   Excuse while I pick my tongue off the floor. But where on earth did you find that beautiful bag? Please, please tell.
> 
> She is rocking my world! I need, I need, I need.&#128546;



Apologies to the forum--I'm having a full blown craving attack.  Rapid heart beat, shortness of breath, slight wooziness, dry throat.


----------



## Nebo

That sky blue is sooo pretty! I've also found some pictures of the retro embossed in mint. Can you say loooooveeee


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lovethatduck said:


> Apologies to the forum--I'm having a full blown craving attack.  Rapid heart beat, shortness of breath, slight wooziness, dry throat.




Lol... No need to apologize girlfriend. We can totally relate.


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... No need to apologize girlfriend. We can totally relate.



Pcan, my lovely, you have been going around the outlets lately, what do you think about the retro leather? I'm thinking about the drawstring in pink. You know I wanted a baby pink in florentine. And something in drawstring shape. But now Im thinking I  want to spend as less as possible since it is just a pop of color type of bag for me. So retro would be very affordable and easy to care for, compare to any flo. I think it would look awesome with jeans, casual/sporty outfits.. give me your two cents


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo Love... are all retro embossed in those colors 65% off and shippable? I'm going to get me a bag  thank you so much for putting the information out!


----------



## Nebo

Gilmoregirl said:


> Nebo Love... are all retro embossed in those colors 65% off and shippable? I'm going to get me a bag  thank you so much for putting the information out!



I take perverse enjoyment when you ladies get the bags that I cant or Im not sure about at the moment. That way I get to see pictures and tease myself before  the final decision 

Yes, love, they are all for shipping, but they will let you know which outlets have them, they are not in the warehouse. DE is doing inventory today, so you can call tomorrow. Which one are you getting? I didnt ask about the drawstring or the satchel, hon, just so you know.


----------



## MaryBel

lovethatduck said:


> &#128562;   Excuse while I pick my tongue off the floor. But where on earth did you find that beautiful bag? Please, please tell.
> 
> She is rocking my world! I need, I need, I need.&#128546;





lovethatduck said:


> Your retro satchel is amazing--> in that color. I have 2 retros, but the satchel is what I first set out to find--unsuccessfully.
> 
> Can you share where and how much? Is one available still.





Sorry for not replying earlier. Got busy and was not checking the forum. 


I got this bag last year, from Macy's. I don't remember how much was it, I believe it retailed 298 and when I got it, it was reduced 25% and then they had an extra 25% for some sale, so I think it was about 167+tax. I have not seen this color anywhere else.


----------



## MaryBel

lovethatduck said:


> Apologies to the forum--I'm having a full blown craving attack.  Rapid heart beat, shortness of breath, slight wooziness, dry throat.




You are too funny! No apologies needed. We understand.



Nebo said:


> That sky blue is sooo pretty! I've also found some pictures of the retro embossed in mint. Can you say loooooveeee





Thanks! Oh yeah, the mint was really pretty too!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> I take perverse enjoyment when you ladies get the bags that I cant or Im not sure about at the moment. That way I get to see pictures and tease myself before  the final decision
> 
> Yes, love, they are all for shipping, but they will let you know which outlets have them, they are not in the warehouse. DE is doing inventory today, so you can call tomorrow. Which one are you getting? I didnt ask about the drawstring or the satchel, hon, just so you know.



I'm the same way lol seeing everyone else get a bag actually helps me sit in my hands lpl BUT I have always loved the retro embossed. I'm like you... thinking pink  or orange drawstring, but honestly I'd be happy with the drawstring,  satchel or safari because I know whichever one I choose it would get used. 

But... I was just talking about it with hubby and he reminded me that I SWORE that my next purchase would be the satchel with pockets.... or as he calls it "the square" vs Reg satchels that are "the round" lol


----------



## lovethatduck

Nebo said:


> ... the drawstring or the satchel, hon, just so you know.



The retros are on clearance, final sale.  The satchels according to 2 different outlets are no longer available nationwide.  So sad ... 

When I ordered my yellow russell, they had them in kelly green.


----------



## Nebo

Hahahah. Husband of Mine actually wanted to see all of them, when I got the pocket one. So I pulled them all out on the dinning room table and he concluded that with the help of the purseforum I actually saved money. Ha! Its a good thing he doesnt see the quantity as a problem 

Safari is super cute. I really wanted a drawstring in red flo, but it is so expensive ( when you bargain hunt), so this would be a way to get the shape I wanted in a fun color. 

Girl, you need the square one  It is such a beautiful bag, I love my crimson. And now that you have fun colors like baby pink ( hello gorgeous) and violet on 65%, really makes it a great purchase. 

I kinda have my basics covered ( besides red and black that I still need to hunt down), so a fun bag might be a perfect deal for me. Will see. Im thinking about skipping on one for myself this time and getting one for my Mom ( orange). It would be her first designer bag and I know it would be the perfect present from America ( she lives in Europe).

I change my mind all the time. A really "set on" mind hahaha. I do try to buy now more of the ones I will wear for sure, not just cause they are on a great deal.


----------



## Nebo

lovethatduck said:


> The retros are on clearance, final sale.  The satchels according to 2 different outlets are no longer available nationwide.  So sad ...



Yeah, you can only hunt down the saffari crossbody and the totes.  They have a lot of styles on final sale. Hope you find one on ebay if you really want it! Or just get the tote  It is adorable.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

The Q has the orange retro satchel... Full price tho 

I've been holding out for the Q TSV, and I love the hobo style but the "shiny" lining has me skeered lol I promised myself only one more bag for the fall... it may be the satchel with pockets.  I'll call DE in the morning... That gives me 13 hours to obsess lol


----------



## Nebo

Gilmoregirl said:


> The Q has the orange retro satchel... Full price tho
> 
> I've been holding out for the Q TSV, and I love the hobo style but the "shiny" lining has me skeered lol I promised myself only one more bag for the fall... it may be the satchel with pockets.  I'll call DE in the morning... That gives me 13 hours to obsess lol



I promised myself no more bags before Xmas or even spring. But then they have that darn baby pink on 65% off.  Pocket one is perfect for fall. There is just something  "back to school" about it. If ivy is still 65% off, I would consider it. It would look awesome in this style. Happy deciding


----------



## lovethatduck

MaryBel said:


> Sorry for not replying earlier. Got busy and was not checking the forum.
> 
> 
> I got this bag last year, from Macy's. I don't remember how much was it, I believe it retailed 298 and when I got it, it was reduced 25% and then they had an extra 25% for some sale, so I think it was about 167+tax. I have not seen this color anywhere else.



That's like sloshing a bucket of cold water on my face.  However, as Cher had done to Nick  Cage, I needed a brisk slap in the face to "Snap out of it!"  to bring me back to my senses.


----------



## Nebo

lovethatduck said:


> That's like sloshing a bucket of cold water on my face.  However, as Cher had done to Nick  Cage, I needed a brisk slap in the face to "Snap out of it!"  to bring me back to my senses.





Hahahah, lady!

Did you happen to ask about the drawstring shape? When you called the outlet, that is.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Pcan! !!! Do us all a favor... Contact Zappos and apply for a work from home position with them and start doing their Dooney videos. They irk me so bad when they do flo videos... you're so much better at it lol 

Maybe you can do the video in exchange for the free bags? ?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> I promised myself no more bags before Xmas or even spring. But then they have that darn baby pink on 65% off.  Pocket one is perfect for fall. There is just something  "back to school" about it. If ivy is still 65% off, I would consider it. It would look awesome in this style. Happy deciding



I already have the baby pink stanwich  (not that I'm frowning about owning that gem lol) would it be wrong for me to get the pink satchel with pockets too? I wonder if they have the ocean blue. .. I would die if I could get a navy!


----------



## Nebo

Gilmoregirl said:


> I already have the baby pink stanwich  (not that I'm frowning about owning that gem lol) would it be wrong for me to get the pink satchel with pockets too? I wonder if they have the ocean blue. .. I would die if I could get a navy!



I think you are a month late for the ocean blue. You should ask, but I think those might be back at 50 or 30% off. They told me today that crimson is back to 30%. Last time I asked, navy was at 50%. It gets a bit pricey with the pockets bag. If you are buying by colors, then another pink might be too much, but if you dont care as long as the styles are different- go for it. Maybe you can see about bone or violet ?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

did you say bone?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I have NOT been spending enough time on here lol


----------



## Nebo

Dont "quote" me, but I think on the deals and somewhere else one of the ladies mentioned bone as one of the fashion colors that are on 65% this month- bone, baby pink, violet and ivy is still there.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I'm going to be up ALL night lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Pcan, my lovely, you have been going around the outlets lately, what do you think about the retro leather? I'm thinking about the drawstring in pink. You know I wanted a baby pink in florentine. And something in drawstring shape. But now Im thinking I  want to spend as less as possible since it is just a pop of color type of bag for me. So retro would be very affordable and easy to care for, compare to any flo. I think it would look awesome with jeans, casual/sporty outfits.. give me your two cents




Well honestly... They are cute but just not for me. I don't like the feel of them at all.  I'm haven't seen them in the outlets either. I saw a few crosswords but not the retro. Depending on the color, it can make it come off cheap I'm my opinion. But I can agree that it is a carefree bag that you can throw around and is a great pop of color for a casual look. 

My two cents. &#128515;


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Well honestly... They are cute but just not for me. I don't like the feel of them at all.  I'm haven't seen them in the outlets either. I saw a few crosswords but not the retro. Depending on the color, it can make it come off cheap I'm my opinion. But I can agree that it is a carefree bag that you can throw around and is a great pop of color for a casual look.
> 
> My two cents. &#128515;



Thanks dear. You didnt like the feel of the leather? Im affraid its a bit like saffiano, which I honestly dont like (feel). Im still debating about which style and if it will be retro. I might get the retro for my mom. She needs something care free.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

TB... Uhhhh.... Waiting on Miss Violet!!!! It's funny cause I woke up this morning thinking about it. Lol. I have a serious problem. Lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> TB... Uhhhh.... Waiting on Miss Violet!!!! It's funny cause I woke up this morning thinking about it. Lol. I have a serious problem. Lol.




Hahaha!  Thanks. I always do that. Then I find myself checking the forum all day!  Who am I kidding, I do that anyway. 
I'm excited. Miss Violet is out for delivery. However UPS didn't get to my house until 6:30 yesterday! If he's this late again I'll never be able to explain it to DH since I showed him my black and white parent Lexington last weekend.  if she's not waiting for me when I get home I'll be on pins and needles. I'll try to get pics up ASAP this evening.


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Thanks dear. You didnt like the feel of the leather? Im affraid its a bit like saffiano, which I honestly dont like (feel). Im still debating about which style and if it will be retro. I might get the retro for my mom. She needs something care free.





Nebo, the feeling on the retro embossed is not like saffiano. It's a softer leather. Have you seen the regular retro leather bags? They were sold mostly at Macy's and then at the outlets. I've seen the accessories in this leather at Marshalls and TJMaxx. This is the bag that was sold at Macy's


http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=68559&sitex=10020:22372:US


The embossed bags are in the same leather as this tote but the leather is embossed with the Dooney and bourke letters. I like the feeling on these. I wouldn't spend retail for them, but at clearance prices they are a very good buy. If I wouldn't have been so bad lately I'd be looking into getting another. Maybe search the bags, both plain retro leather and retro embossed leather on ebay to see if the pics there might give you a better idea.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

So I called *******. .. bone, baby and violet in the satchel with pockets is only 50% :heartbreak: I'm just not having any luck lol


----------



## Nebo

Gilmoregirl said:


> So I called *******. .. bone, baby and violet in the satchel with pockets is only 50% :heartbreak: I'm just not having any luck lol



Hon, call DE. I just got of the phone with them. Baby pink and violet in pocket satchel is 65% off. But the store has to have it in stock to be able to ship it to you. DE has baby pink in store.


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> Nebo, the feeling on the retro embossed is not like saffiano. It's a softer leather. Have you seen the regular retro leather bags? They were sold mostly at Macy's and then at the outlets. I've seen the accessories in this leather at Marshalls and TJMaxx. This is the bag that was sold at Macy's
> 
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=68559&sitex=10020:22372:US
> 
> 
> The embossed bags are in the same leather as this tote but the leather is embossed with the Dooney and bourke letters. I like the feeling on these. I wouldn't spend retail for them, but at clearance prices they are a very good buy. If I wouldn't have been so bad lately I'd be looking into getting another. Maybe search the bags, both plain retro leather and retro embossed leather on ebay to see if the pics there might give you a better idea.



Dearest MaryBel, thank you for this! This helps sooo much. Im trying to get one for my mom and probably one for myself. This is exactly what I needed to hear. The SA also told me it doesnt feel plastic, that it is not like saffiano at all.

I'll probably order one for my mom and then when it comes here see if I like it enough.
Thaaaank youuuuu


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> Hon, call DE. I just got of the phone with them. Baby pink and violet in pocket satchel is 65% off. But the store has to have it in stock to be able to ship it to you. DE has baby pink in store.



How stupid do I feel? I thought ******* was in DE and Rehoboth was in CT :what: so now I will edit my contacts with the states lol ty Nebo


----------



## Nebo

Gilmoregirl said:


> How stupid do I feel? I thought ******* was in DE and Rehoboth was in CT :what: so now I will edit my contacts with the states lol ty Nebo



It happens,GG. Im pretty sure she said these were still at 65%, cause I asked for her to name me the 65% colors. Only thing was, like I mentioned, they need to have it in the store, in order to ship it to you. Baby pink in small and medium pocket satchel is gone. They have some ocean blues, moss, and orange flos. Still 65% off. No lavenders either.


----------



## lovethatduck

MaryBel said:


> Nebo, the feeling on the retro embossed is not like saffiano. It's a softer leather. Have you seen the regular retro leather bags? They were sold mostly at Macy's and then at the outlets. I've seen the accessories in this leather at Marshalls and TJMaxx. This is the bag that was sold at Macy's
> 
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=68559&sitex=10020:22372:US
> 
> 
> The embossed bags are in the same leather as this tote but the leather is embossed with the Dooney and bourke letters. I like the feeling on these. I wouldn't spend retail for them, but at clearance prices they are a very good buy. If I wouldn't have been so bad lately I'd be looking into getting another. Maybe search the bags, both plain retro leather and retro embossed leather on ebay to see if the pics there might give you a better idea.


 
My pink retro drawstring arrived about 2 weeks ago; it is nicely structured in that it holds itself up nicely.  I set her down and she doesn't collapse nor melt into a unsightly puddle. That said, it is definitely not stiff nor rigid. Mine sits regally where I can admire her while reading an watching TV in bed. On occasion, I pet her and she feels nice and pliant to the touch.  The yellow russell as well.

Both are beautiful, elegant bags. The embossing is distinctly subtle--quite chic really. Plus they're light , makes them that much more pleasurable to carry.  I'm very pleased and excited to own them. Disappointed that I missed out on the skyblue satchel.


----------



## Nebo

lovethatduck said:


> My pink retro drawstring arrived about 2 weeks ago; it is nicely structured in that it holds itself up nicely.  I set her down and she doesn't collapse nor melt into a unsightly puddle. That said, it is definitely not stiff nor rigid. Mine sits regally where I can admire her while reading an watching TV in bed. On occasion, I pet her and she feels nice and pliant to the touch.  The yellow russell as well.
> 
> Both are beautiful, elegant bags. The embossing is distinctly subtle--quite chic really. Plus they're light , makes them that much more pleasurable to carry.  I'm very pleased and excited to own them. Disappointed that I missed out on the skyblue satchel.



Thank you so much for your input. Im still going over all the options in my head, but in a day or two when I have my ducks in a row ( hahahah), I'll call and order one for my mom, and see if the other one in a different color will be the one for me.

I bet they are so perky and pretty just sitting there. I admire too.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I hate this... I sit and wait for a good price and the right bag... and it comes. .. and I can't decide which one to get :what: satchel with pockets, Kingston or clayton... ocean is the color. I'm sitting here phone and debit card in hand and I can't decide LOL


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> I hate this... I sit and wait for a good price and the right bag... and it comes. .. and I can't decide which one to get :what: satchel with pockets, Kingston or clayton... ocean is the color. I'm sitting here phone and debit card in hand and I can't decide LOL



I hate it too.  That's exactly why I never ordered the crimson reg flo satchel.  

I can't speak to the other two, but I am carrying my Kingston today and I am surprised at how comfortable she is to carry.  She really doesn't feel heavy at all.  I don't know why I waited so long to try this bag!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> I hate it too.  That's exactly why I never ordered the crimson reg flo satchel.
> 
> I can't speak to the other two, but I am carrying my Kingston today and I am surprised at how comfortable she is to carry.  She really doesn't feel heavy at all.  I don't know why I waited so long to try this bag!



It's your pic of your kingston that made me second guess the pocket satchel lol 

How is the drop? It's adjustable isn't it?


----------



## Nebo

GG, if you wear your bags more on the shoulder- get the Kingston. Ever since inside handle left a mark on two of my flos, I avoid wearing them on my shoulder. Thats the reason why a shoulder bag is in my near future. If you wear your bags mostly by the handles/in the crook of the arm- go with Clayton or satchel with pockets. If you want a bigger bag, but not too large- satchel with pockets. If you want a large one- Clayton.

Hope I helped and didnt confuse you even more,lol.


----------



## Nebo

Ladies, Dooney coin purses- what is the most affordable one you have seen at the outlets?  I have never asked about the price when I call them. Im trying to have less bulk in my wallet and most of it comes from all the freakin coins. No matter how much I try to get rid of them, they just keep pilling up. So Im thinking a smaller wallet and a coin purse might do the trick to keep it more organized. Do you use them?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> Ladies, Dooney coin purses- what is the most affordable one you have seen at the outlets?  I have never asked about the price when I call them. Im trying to have less bulk in my wallet and most of it comes from all the freakin coins. No matter how much I try to get rid of them, they just keep pilling up. So Im thinking a smaller wallet and a coin purse might do the trick to keep it more organized. Do you use them?



I can't answer about the outlets (but I'm curious to see the answers lol) but I watch ebay. I've gotten some great buys on the bay on accessories. I'm not brave enough to buy a bag on ebay anymore but some cute accessories can be found cheap


----------



## gatorgirl07

Nebo said:


> Ladies, Dooney coin purses- what is the most affordable one you have seen at the outlets?  I have never asked about the price when I call them. Im trying to have less bulk in my wallet and most of it comes from all the freakin coins. No matter how much I try to get rid of them, they just keep pilling up. So Im thinking a smaller wallet and a coin purse might do the trick to keep it more organized. Do you use them?



When I was in the Va outlet, they had the smaller ones for $39.  I didn't get one, but my my mom got two


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Ladies, Dooney coin purses- what is the most affordable one you have seen at the outlets?  I have never asked about the price when I call them. Im trying to have less bulk in my wallet and most of it comes from all the freakin coins. No matter how much I try to get rid of them, they just keep pilling up. So Im thinking a smaller wallet and a coin purse might do the trick to keep it more organized. Do you use them?




I got the nylon ones from ILD, I think they were $29 when I got them.
However, I haven't used them. I find it works better for me to have a little coin purse for just the coins. That way, I can empty it without having to care for what else is in the bag. I like the little silicone coin purses. They don't take a lot of space and look good.


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> I like the little silicone coin purses. They don't take a lot of space and look good.



Elaborate pls  What little silicone coin purses?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Oh my... Why did I call my outlet today????? Sighing!!! They have a bag I wanted that you ladies have made me want. I have it on hold and they are holding 3 for me so I can pick. I'm excited. Headed to the outlet on Saturday to pick it up... Ok, this one will really be my last one!!!! I just keep getting deeper and deeper. I'm not sure moving near 3 outlets was a good idea.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my... Why did I call my outlet today????? Sighing!!! They have a bag I wanted that you ladies have made me want. I have it on hold and they are holding 3 for me so I can pick. I'm excited. Headed to the outlet on Saturday to pick it up... Ok, this one will really be my last one!!!! I just keep getting deeper and deeper. I'm not sure moving near 3 outlets was a good idea.




Which one are you getting? OMG how exciting! You would think is me getting the bag


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Which one are you getting? OMG how exciting! You would think is me getting the bag




LOL... It's a suprise! I will spoil the surprise if I tell. It's a bag that someone revealed here about 2 weeks ago and her name starts with a V. 

I'm so excited that I may just go tomorrow. I don't think I can wait till Saturday. Lol.


----------



## Nebo

Im guessing its  from florentine line, if they left three to choose from ( the one that has the best leather).

Im cheering for a double pocket one- they are soooooo nice!


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Elaborate pls  What little silicone coin purses?




The ones I have are 'Candy store'. They retail for $10 but sometimes you can find them on sale on some department stores. I have seen them at TJM and Marshalls too.


Here are some pics of one of mine. 



I just did a google search. Here's the website
http://candystorestyle.com/php/section.php?id=abo


Did a store locator and it showed me Nordstrom and Ulta near me.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Im guessing its  from florentine line, if they left three to choose from ( the one that has the best leather).
> 
> Im cheering for a double pocket one- they are soooooo nice!




Lol... You are goooood.


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> The ones I have are 'Candy store'. They retail for $10 but sometimes you can find them on sale on some department stores. I have seen them at TJM and Marshalls too.
> 
> 
> Here are some pics of one of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> I just did a google search. Here's the website
> http://candystorestyle.com/php/section.php?id=abo
> 
> 
> Did a store locator and it showed me Nordstrom and Ulta near me.



Never seen them before. Love it. And its silicone so you can wash/clean it! Thank you so much. I'll take 10$, good solution, over that 30,40 $ one


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Never seen them before. Love it. And its silicone so you can wash/clean it! Thank you so much. I'll take 10$, good solution, over that 30,40 $ one




I got mine online at Dillard's. I had seen them before at Herbergers. 
Yes, you can clean them or wash them, although I have been carrying mine for about 6 months and looks brand new, so you might not even need to.


You can get multiple colors. I have 3: red, purple and aqua.
Got aqua for my mom, yellow for my sister and pink for my niece.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> LOL... It's a suprise! I will spoil the surprise if I tell. It's a bag that someone revealed here about 2 weeks ago and her name starts with a V.
> 
> I'm so excited that I may just go tomorrow. I don't think I can wait till Saturday. Lol.





GF, you are worst than me! I can not keep a surprise! I always end up giving presents ahead of time 


So flo in salmon uh? Really nice! I know Nebo would agree!


----------



## seton

i like coin purses that look like handbags.
i had a henri bendel one that I still have but i havent used it all yr bc it's a little beat up. here is a pic of it from 2011. people always ask me where i got it.

currenly, i am using the KS Ohlala coin but dont love it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> GF, you are worst than me! I can not keep a surprise! I always end up giving presents ahead of time
> 
> 
> So flo in salmon uh? Really nice! I know Nebo would agree!




Lol... Normally I'm good at secrets but I'm so dang excited about this one. 

Oh yes!!! Salmon...


----------



## Nebo

seton said:


> i like coin purses that look like handbags.
> i had a henri bendel one that I still have but i havent used it all yr bc it's a little beat up. here is a pic of it from 2011. people always ask me where i got it.
> 
> currenly, i am using the KS Ohlala coin but dont love it.



 The look cute! I'll get something soon and probably change my wallet as well. Its calf DKNY. I like it, but its a bit bulky, I want to slim down


----------



## BagJunkey1000

Gilmoregirl said:


> I hate this... I sit and wait for a good price and the right bag... and it comes. .. and I can't decide which one to get :what: satchel with pockets, Kingston or clayton... ocean is the color. I'm sitting here phone and debit card in hand and I can't decide LOL




I know exactly how you feel.  I want an Ocean bag next, but am now trying to decide between the Clayton or Kingston.  I have the Ivy and Lavender satchel.  Decisions,Decisions, Decisions!  Is the Kingston strap adjustable???  Worried about how it would feel under my arm, usually carry my bags on my wrist. I love big bags, hence the Clayton... Love the structure. If the strap was thicker it would be perfect. I think I might just do an Eenie Meenie Miney Mo......lol


----------



## Gilmoregirl

BagJunkey1000 said:


> I know exactly how you feel.  I want an Ocean bag next, but am now trying to decide between the Clayton or Kingston.  I have the Ivy and Lavender satchel.  Decisions,Decisions, Decisions!  Is the Kingston strap adjustable???  Worried about how it would feel under my arm, usually carry my bags on my wrist. I love big bags, hence the Clayton... Love the structure. If the strap was thicker it would be perfect. I think I might just do an Eenie Meenie Miney Mo......lol



LOL! I feel your pain! I think the kingston is adjustable but I can't confirm that. I am deciding between the ocean Kingston, clayton and satchel with pockets... tomorrow I WILL order one of them... just have to decide which...lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> It's your pic of your kingston that made me second guess the pocket satchel lol
> 
> How is the drop? It's adjustable isn't it?




I'm really loving how she carries more and more. The drop is adequate for me because I like it to not hang too low. I adjusted it one hole longer on each side and I think it's perfect. There is even one more hole on each side to go longer. In addition to that you can adjust it one hole longer on each side where the strap attaches to the bag. When I sling it over my shoulder with one hand my elbow hits the bag, but I think if I adjusted it to the other two notches it probably wouldn't. Plus it will slouch more as it softens. I'll out up some mod shots. I took some pictures today.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> The ones I have are 'Candy store'. They retail for $10 but sometimes you can find them on sale on some department stores. I have seen them at TJM and Marshalls too.
> 
> 
> Here are some pics of one of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> I just did a google search. Here's the website
> http://candystorestyle.com/php/section.php?id=abo
> 
> 
> Did a store locator and it showed me Nordstrom and Ulta near me.




These are so cute MaryBel!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my... Why did I call my outlet today????? Sighing!!! They have a bag I wanted that you ladies have made me want. I have it on hold and they are holding 3 for me so I can pick. I'm excited. Headed to the outlet on Saturday to pick it up... Ok, this one will really be my last one!!!! I just keep getting deeper and deeper. I'm not sure moving near 3 outlets was a good idea.




I'm so excited. I love surprises! I know, the outlets are too tempting. It's like going to a playground...for adult ladies who love bags that is.... 
I was even thinking if going back tomorrow myself, but there really isn't anything else on my immediate wish list that they have there. I'm crazy


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I'm so excited. I love surprises! I know, the outlets are too tempting. It's like going to a playground...for adult ladies who love bags that is....
> I was even thinking if going back tomorrow myself, but there really isn't anything else on my immediate wish list that they have there. I'm crazy




Well, I've already spilled the beans in another thread. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;.  I thought I was done too until I got a wild hair today and called the outlets today hoping they didn't have anything I wanted. It's actually a good feeling when there's nothing that's is burning at you. I love going to the outlets on those days. I'm really DONE after I get this one tomorrow. I can't do it anymore. I'm crazy too, so they can now call us "the crazy twins". &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> I'm really loving how she carries more and more. The drop is adequate for me because I like it to not hang too low. I adjusted it one hole longer on each side and I think it's perfect. There is even one more hole on each side to go longer. In addition to that you can adjust it one hole longer on each side where the strap attaches to the bag. When I sling it over my shoulder with one hand my elbow hits the bag, but I think if I adjusted it to the other two notches it probably wouldn't. Plus it will slouch more as it softens. I'll out up some mod shots. I took some pictures today.



Yay! I'll sit impatiently over there ===========> and wait...take your time


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Well, I've already spilled the beans in another thread. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;.  I thought I was done too until I got a wild hair today and called the outlets today hoping they didn't have anything I wanted. It's actually a good feeling when there's nothing that's is burning at you. I love going to the outlets on those days. I'm really DONE after I get this one tomorrow. I can't do it anymore. I'm crazy too, so they can now call us "the crazy twins". &#128515;&#128515;




Crazy loves company....lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Yay! I'll sit impatiently over there ===========> and wait...take your time




Hahaha! I did it for you GF!


----------



## MaryBel

BagJunkey1000 said:


> I know exactly how you feel.  I want an Ocean bag next, but am now trying to decide between the Clayton or Kingston.  I have the Ivy and Lavender satchel.  Decisions,Decisions, Decisions!  Is the Kingston strap adjustable???  Worried about how it would feel under my arm, usually carry my bags on my wrist. I love big bags, hence the Clayton... Love the structure. If the strap was thicker it would be perfect. I think I might just do an Eenie Meenie Miney Mo......lol




Yes, the Kingston strap is adjustable. It comes with a good length but since I was carrying my black one on winter, I adjusted it one hole and worked more comfortable with my coat.


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> Yes, the Kingston strap is adjustable. It comes with a good length but since I was carrying my black one on winter, I adjusted it one hole and worked more comfortable with my coat.



MB, you mentioned that the side pocket hobo is a bit bulky. Compared to Kingston, which one lays better with the body and is not bulky?  Thank you.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

If I could take a pic without it causing a divorce right now.... hubby is watching a QVC video on the satchel with pockets on my mini! Bahahahaha to make sure it's what "we" need Cuz I'm usually a smaller bag girl


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> If I could take a pic without it causing a divorce right now.... hubby is watching a QVC video on the satchel with pockets on my mini! Bahahahaha to make sure it's what "we" need Cuz I'm usually a smaller bag girl




I am cracking up so much right now. That is so darn funny!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> I am cracking up so much right now. That is so darn funny!



I was doing my best not to laugh, he's trying to help me lol I offered to pull up videos of the kingston too, he thought the pocket satchel was good enough so I guess that's what "we" are getting lol it did help that the video on QVC was one of their last airings where the bag was still $370+ on CLEARANCE lol


----------



## Nebo

Gilmoregirl said:


> I was doing my best not to laugh, he's trying to help me lol I offered to pull up videos of the kingston too, he thought the pocket satchel was good enough so I guess that's what "we" are getting lol it did help that the video on QVC was one of their last airings where the bag was still $370+ on CLEARANCE lol



It always helps when they hear full price. I never miss to mention it. With tax


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> I was doing my best not to laugh, he's trying to help me lol I offered to pull up videos of the kingston too, he thought the pocket satchel was good enough so I guess that's what "we" are getting lol it did help that the video on QVC was one of their last airings where the bag was still $370+ on CLEARANCE lol




It's just too funny and you have a good man. He not only carries your bags, but he helps you decide which one to get! I'm sure you'll love either bag because they are both great. This is all do exciting. All these new bags....all at once. I'm loving it.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I just showed him GG'S pics of hers then Pcan's comparison video so he could see the colors of ocean blue... but I don't think he took his eyes off Pcan lol

It seems like we go in swings in here... everyone gets on a buying kick then we slow down waiting for everything to be delivered then it ramps back up again lol

Nebo... it definitely helped my cause


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> I just showed him GG'S pics of hers then Pcan's comparison video so he could see the colors of ocean blue... but I don't think he took his eyes off Pcan lol
> 
> It seems like we go in swings in here... everyone gets on a buying kick then we slow down waiting for everything to be delivered then it ramps back up again lol
> 
> Nebo... it definitely helped my cause




Too cute. I don't think many of us can take out eyes off Pcan in her videos. She's too darn pretty. It sounds like fun in your house.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

It can be lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> I was doing my best not to laugh, he's trying to help me lol I offered to pull up videos of the kingston too, he thought the pocket satchel was good enough so I guess that's what "we" are getting lol it did help that the video on QVC was one of their last airings where the bag was still $370+ on CLEARANCE lol




LMBO!!! Toooo funny!  Lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> I just showed him GG'S pics of hers then Pcan's comparison video so he could see the colors of ocean blue... but I don't think he took his eyes off Pcan lol
> 
> It seems like we go in swings in here... everyone gets on a buying kick then we slow down waiting for everything to be delivered then it ramps back up again lol
> 
> Nebo... it definitely helped my cause




OMG...  You all (you too TB) need to stop!! LMBO!!! 

Thank you ladies for making me blush. It's 2:15am and I can't sleep because I'm too excited for my Salmon Flo. I'm going for a walk on the beach in the morning, coming home to shower, them off to the outlet BEFORE they open. Lol. I never get this excited but it's just something about that color. Well, guess I'll go watch some YouTube. I need a life!!! Lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG...  You all (you too TB) need to stop!! LMBO!!!
> 
> Thank you ladies for making me blush. It's 2:15am and I can't sleep because I'm too excited for my Salmon Flo. I'm going for a walk on the beach in the morning, coming home to shower, them off to the outlet BEFORE they open. Lol. I never get this excited but it's just something about that color. Well, guess I'll go watch some YouTube. I need a life!!! Lol.




Are you there yet?


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> MB, you mentioned that the side pocket hobo is a bit bulky. Compared to Kingston, which one lays better with the body and is not bulky?  Thank you.




The Kingston lays better on the body. I think it is because the Kingston is narrow at the top and then it gradually gets wider as you move to the bottom whereas the side pocket hobo has the same width from the top. Let me go and look for it and get pics of both. brb.


----------



## MaryBel

Here they are. Side pocket hobo in chestnut


----------



## MaryBel

Compared with Kingston hobo. Note: both are fully stuffed so they look a bit fluffy


----------



## MaryBel

Now without the bubble pillow inside, just some paper stuffing left


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Just picked her up.... Reveal when I get back home.


----------



## MaryBel

Finally, close up of the buckles in both


----------



## MaryBel

They don't look too much different on the side pic but they feel different, I guess is because even when the side pocket hobo is empty, the leather still follows the shape of the bag (I think the piping on the edge doesn't help) contrary to the Kigston hobo, that has a slimmer silhouette, so if it is not fully stuffed, the stuff just is on the bottom and the top feels very slim against the body. Hope this helps!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Just picked her up.... Reveal when I get back home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2712207





You lucky you! I'm going to the outlet too but have to wait until 1pm (PST)
I can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Just picked her up.... Reveal when I get back home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2712207



Yay!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MaryBel said:


> Now without the bubble pillow inside, just some paper stuffing left



Wow, in my mind I thought the kingston was bigger in general... I was wrong on that one lol


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel, Im so grateful for these pics! Thank you so much for taking the time to do this. I had a feeling that the side pocket hobo was big, thats how it looked on Dooney YT video. So size wise they are almost the same, but you can definitely see the Kingston is more tapered on the top. Considering that Im not tall and Im not big, Kingston would probably be a better option. I have a feeling the side pocket hobo would just stick under my arm, like a ball. Thank you one more time! Both are very beautiful though!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> MaryBel, Im so grateful for these pics! Thank you so much for taking the time to do this. I had a feeling that the side pocket hobo was big, thats how it looked on Dooney YT video. So size wise they are almost the same, but you can definitely see the Kingston is more tapered on the top. Considering that Im not tall and Im not big, Kingston would probably be a better option. I have a feeling the side pocket hobo would just stick under my arm, like a ball. Thank you one more time! Both are very beautiful though!




Just took Kingston shopping to the mall  and trader joes. No problem toting her around. She's very comfy and not heavy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> Considering that Im not tall and Im not big, Kingston would probably be a better option. I have a feeling the side pocket hobo would just stick under my arm, like a ball.



This is exactly why I didn't buy the side-pocket hobo.    I can't handle bulk under my arm.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Just took Kingston shopping to the mall  and trader joes. No problem toting her around. She's very comfy and not heavy.



I'm so happy that you're loving her!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> I just showed him GG'S pics of hers then Pcan's comparison video so he could see the colors of ocean blue... but I don't think he took his eyes off Pcan lol
> 
> It seems like we go in swings in here... everyone gets on a buying kick then we slow down waiting for everything to be delivered then it ramps back up again lol
> 
> Nebo... it definitely helped my cause



Glad to help......enable


----------



## gatorgirl07

Ladies, i think I found the perfect shirt for us all......

http://teespring.com/NOBS2


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> Ladies, i think I found the perfect shirt for us all......
> 
> http://teespring.com/NOBS2



:thumbup: LOL


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Ladies, i think I found the perfect shirt for us all......
> 
> http://teespring.com/NOBS2




I need that!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> Ladies, i think I found the perfect shirt for us all......
> 
> http://teespring.com/NOBS2




Lol...  I'm a cheapy on shoes but like them to be nice. I'll go bare foot for a nice bag!!! Hahaha


----------



## lovethatduck

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol...  I'm a cheapy on shoes but like them to be nice. I'll go bare foot for a nice bag!!! Hahaha



&#128517;   My kind of gal!  Payless and Ross sandals for me. My tootsies need to be free!


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> Ladies, i think I found the perfect shirt for us all......
> 
> http://teespring.com/NOBS2





That's totally me!
Although we could add watches too!


----------



## AuntJulie

PcanTannedBty and TwoBoyz, y'all look fabulous in your pics!  Aside from your perfect taste in handbags, your outfits look so cute too!  Just wanted to tell you both how pretty you are.


----------



## Twoboyz

AuntJulie said:


> PcanTannedBty and TwoBoyz, y'all look fabulous in your pics!  Aside from your perfect taste in handbags, your outfits look so cute too!  Just wanted to tell you both how pretty you are.




Thank you so much AuntJulie. You are very sweet and I so appreciate your kind comments. When are we going to see your new retro embossed bags?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

AuntJulie said:


> PcanTannedBty and TwoBoyz, y'all look fabulous in your pics!  Aside from your perfect taste in handbags, your outfits look so cute too!  Just wanted to tell you both how pretty you are.




Awww, thank u so much!! &#128515;&#128515;&#128515; and yes... I want to see your bags too! We are bag junkies.


----------



## hopi

gatorgirl07 said:


> Ladies, i think I found the perfect shirt for us all......
> 
> http://teespring.com/NOBS2


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Here they are. Side pocket hobo in chestnut





MaryBel said:


> Compared with Kingston hobo. Note: both are fully stuffed so they look a bit fluffy





MaryBel said:


> Now without the bubble pillow inside, just some paper stuffing left



oh geesh
Don't know how I missed these beauties


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I have a little rant about YouTube...

I'm not into the "likes or dislikes" on YouTube and really don't even pay attention to them unless I mention it in the video but I just noticed that someone is doing "thumbs down drive bys" on mostly all of my Dooney, get ready with me and healthy living videos. I'll have 100 likes and 1 dislike. It's pretty funny to me. If you don't like Dooney, then don't watch, if you don't like that someone is trying to live healthy, don't watch. 

Ok, I'm done... Was just going through my channel and noticed that.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I have a little rant about YouTube...
> 
> I'm not into the "likes or dislikes" on YouTube and really don't even pay attention to them unless I mention it in the video but I just noticed that someone is doing "thumbs down drive bys" on mostly all of my Dooney, get ready with me and healthy living videos. I'll have 100 likes and 1 dislike. It's pretty funny to me. If you don't like Dooney, then don't watch, if you don't like that someone is trying to live healthy, don't watch.
> 
> Ok, I'm done... Was just going through my channel and noticed that.




I think it's awful that someone would take pleasure in trying to make someone feel bad. Just feel sorry for them and ignore it. The rest of us know how wonderful you are and how much time you put in to your videos out of the kindness of your heart, only to help us out.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I think it's awful that someone would take pleasure in trying to make someone feel bad. Just feel sorry for them and ignore it. The rest of us know how wonderful you are and how much time you put in to your videos out of the kindness of your heart, only to help us out.




Thank you TB... I don't let it bother me, it was a bit funny when I saw it today. I know who my true subscribers are so...


----------



## lovethatduck

PcanTannedBty said:


> I have a little rant about YouTube...
> 
> I'm not into the "likes or dislikes" on YouTube and really don't even pay attention to them unless I mention it in the video but I just noticed that someone is doing "thumbs down drive bys" on mostly all of my Dooney, get ready with me and healthy living videos. I'll have 100 likes and 1 dislike. It's pretty funny to me. If you don't like Dooney, then don't watch, if you don't like that someone is trying to live healthy, don't watch.
> 
> Ok, I'm done... Was just going through my channel and noticed that.



Boy, I can almost see the smoke coming out of you ears PTB. 

I spend an inordinate amount of time viewing YouTube videos--mostlly Dooney bag videos. They're both entertaining and highly informative.And they save me big bucks $$$! 

I always, always try to remember to give a "thumbs up" every time for each video--this is how I thank the person who spent valuable time, considerable effort, and, most of all, put themselves out there for the sake of their interest and passion. I, myself, won't because ... I'm not comfortable with being "vulnerable" in that way.

It happens, at times, when viewing favorite videos (yours mainly these day--with the 65% shopping sprints and the bevy of beautiful florentine satchels) I click on the thumbs up icon for each new viewing. I had YT tell me that I "unliked" the video which, of course, is the exact opposite of what I want. In reality, I want to up the thumbs up count. So, I thumbs up again to restore the thumbs up. Does that make sense?

Some others, do intentionally thumbs down 'cause that's the only way they feel good during their day.

You, lady, are well received and highly esteemed by your peers and colleague here at TFP and YT,
Rest on your laurels, let petty jealousy wither in your wake as you continue on your life's journey.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Awe I sorry Pcan. Your videos rock


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lovethatduck said:


> Boy, I can almost see the smoke coming out of you ears PTB.
> 
> 
> 
> I spend an inordinate amount of time viewing YouTube videos--mostlly Dooney bag videos. They're both entertaining and highly informative.And they save me big bucks $$$!
> 
> 
> 
> I always, always try to remember to give a "thumbs up" every time for each video--this is how I thank the person who spent valuable time, considerable effort, and, most of all, put themselves out there for the sake of their interest and passion. I, myself, won't because ... I'm not comfortable with being "vulnerable" in that way.
> 
> 
> 
> It happens, at times, when viewing favorite videos (yours mainly these day--with the 65% shopping sprints and the bevy of beautiful florentine satchels) I click on the thumbs up icon for each new viewing. I had YT tell me that I "unliked" the video which, of course, is the exact opposite of what I want. In reality, I want to up the thumbs up count. So, I thumbs up again to restore the thumbs up. Does that make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> Some others, do intentionally thumbs down 'cause that's the only way they feel good during their day.
> 
> 
> 
> You, lady, are well received and highly esteemed by your peers and colleague here at TFP and YT,
> 
> Rest on your laurels, let petty jealousy wither in your wake as you continue on your life's journey.




Thank you girlfriend!! It's not a huge, huge deal because like I said, I don't really paying attention to the thumbs unless I mention it in the video. I was caught up on my YouTube videos and TPF comments (lol)  and decided to check out my channel and came across the thumbs down on the Dooney and bag of the day videos. It was a bit funny but frustrating. I say if u don't like, then that's fine, thumbs down but don't do it out of spite. I know everyone don't like my vids and that's cool. 

I appreciate the kind words and for you ALL being loyal watchers. It means a lot because yes, I put a lot into my videos so they are clear, professional and informative. 

Thanks again for the support!! &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Nebo

Ignorant people, hiding behind a keyboard. Unless a video is racist, offensive, glorifies abuse of any kind, or its a really dumb video, it really doesnt deserve thumbs down. Just click away to the next one if you dont like Dooneys or whatever it is.

It would irk me too. I used to work on TV and I was running one of the most fan heavy make up FB sites back home for a big German brand. You would always have that certain amount of people, mostly women, who would just post poop or poorly and misplaced criticism, out of spite. 

It would get to me, cause you invest your time, while you could be doing all the other things, to do a tutorial, or a review, or a presentation of a new product, whatever.. and then you have these " opinionated" personas, who IRL wouldnt  even dare to look your way, let alone voice an opinion.

I dont mind constructive critique, but childish moves... no.

I love your videos. YT has some pretty trashy videos, reviews etc. Your diction is very good, you are an eye candy and your videos are honest and to the point.

Thumbs up


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> Ignorant people, hiding behind a keyboard. Unless a video is racist, offensive, glorifies abuse of any kind, or its a really dumb video, it really doesnt deserve thumbs down. Just click away to the next one if you dont like Dooneys or whatever it is.
> 
> It would irk me too. I used to work on TV and I was running one of the most fan heavy make up FB sites back home for a big German brand. You would always have that certain amount of people, mostly women, who would just post poop or poorly and misplaced criticism, out of spite.
> 
> It would get to me, cause you invest your time, while you could be doing all the other things, to do a tutorial, or a review, or a presentation of a new product, whatever.. and then you have these " opinionated" personas, who IRL wouldnt  even dare to look your way, let alone voice an opinion.
> 
> I dont mind constructive critique, but childish moves... no.
> 
> I love your videos. YT has some pretty trashy videos, reviews etc. Your diction is very good, you are an eye candy and your videos are honest and to the point.
> 
> Thumbs up



Yeah... what she said! Lol Yours are my favorites, and I wasn't kidding when I suggested to contact Zappos to do theirs for them lol you're much more eloquent, professional and you know the product.


----------



## Nebo

Does anybody maybe know how much is the charlston shopper in the outlet?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Does anybody maybe know how much is the charlston shopper in the outlet?




I'm going tomorrow, I can check for you.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> Yeah... what she said! Lol Yours are my favorites, and I wasn't kidding when I suggested to contact Zappos to do theirs for them lol you're much more eloquent, professional and you know the product.




Lol... Thank you girlfriend! The Zappos ones are so dry and those ladies don't even fit the part. Sorry Zappos. The bags are not properly represented AT ALL. I thought I was the only one who thought that about their little commercials.


----------



## Nebo

Thank you darling! Im all over the place with these bags.. retro drawstring, lexingtons, shoppers.... aaaargh.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Thank you darling! Im all over the place with these bags.. retro drawstring, lexingtons, shoppers.... aaaargh.




Lol... I know what you mean. It's a monster.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Oh geesh... Gotta put Miss Salmon in the bins at airport to go through security. &#128563;&#128563; she survived jeans and a black dress so lets see


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh geesh... Gotta put Miss Salmon in the bins at airport to go through security. &#128563;&#128563; she survived jeans and a black dress so lets see




Uh oh, in that dirty bin with the shoes?! You and miss salmon have a safe trip


----------



## Nebo

Have a safe trip, Pcan. Im thinking of carrying my white/black Chelsea for trip to Europe, specifically the flight part. It will fit all of my stuff, paperwork, etc.. I wont have a carry on, because my little pooch will be traveling with me in the cabin.  It is white, but it is pebbled, so Im pretty sure a good wipe down will take care of all the germs and dirt once I get to my destination.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Have a safe trip, Pcan. Im thinking of carrying my white/black Chelsea for trip to Europe, specifically the flight part. It will fit all of my stuff, paperwork, etc.. I wont have a carry on, because my little pooch will be traveling with me in the cabin.  It is white, but it is pebbled, so Im pretty sure a good wipe down will take care of all the germs and dirt once I get to my destination.




I think Chelsea will be perfect. You will arrive back home to your family looking very classy. It's nice your pooch gets to travel with you in the cabin.


----------



## Nebo

She is small, 12 pounds and lufthansa allows pets up to 17 with the bag- very happy about that  

I'm happy to bring a bag for my mom. She is the type of person who would be so happy to get it and then she will say-" Oh , honey, but why didnt you get one for yourself". And that's all the more reason why she deserves a Dooney


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> She is small, 12 pounds and lufthansa allows pets up to 17 with the bag- very happy about that
> 
> I'm happy to bring a bag for my mom. She is the type of person who would be so happy to get it and then she will say-" Oh , honey, but why didnt you get one for yourself". And that's all the more reason why she deserves a Dooney




. I'm sure she'll love it!


----------



## lovethatduck

Nebo said:


> Have a safe trip, Pcan. Im thinking of carrying my white/black Chelsea for trip to Europe, specifically the flight part. It will fit all of my stuff, paperwork, etc.. I wont have a carry on, because my little pooch will be traveling with me in the cabin.  It is white, but it is pebbled, so Im pretty sure a good wipe down will take care of all the germs and dirt once I get to my destination.



LOL!  That sets me thinking .. I'm spending summer with the son, and seriously consjdering leaving (abandoning, storing) my clothes in his closet and travel home with my 6 six new Dooneys, plus the 2 others and 1 LV that I brought with me. I know PCB declared she'd go barefoot for a great bag, but I might have to go bare butt to make room for my bags. There was a time, 2005, when I boarded a Jet Blue plane loaded down with bags I shopped in LA. Nowadays, 
 Allegiant considers your big shopper carry on.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lovethatduck said:


> LOL!  That sets me thinking .. I'm spending summer with the son, and seriously consjdering leaving (abandoning, storing) my clothes in his closet and travel home with my 6 six new Dooneys, plus the 2 others and 1 LV that I brought with me. I know PCB declared she'd go barefoot for a great bag, but I might have to go bare butt to make room for my bags. There was a time, 2005, when I boarded a Jet Blue plane loaded down with bags I shopped in LA. Nowadays,
> 
> Allegiant considers your big shopper carry on.




Lol... A girls gotta do what a girls gotta do.


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> LOL!  That sets me thinking .. I'm spending summer with the son, and seriously consjdering leaving (abandoning, storing) my clothes in his closet and travel home with my 6 six new Dooneys, plus the 2 others and 1 LV that I brought with me. I know PCB declared she'd go barefoot for a great bag, but I might have to go bare butt to make room for my bags. There was a time, 2005, when I boarded a Jet Blue plane loaded down with bags I shopped in LA. Nowadays,
> 
> Allegiant considers your big shopper carry on.


----------



## Nebo

lovethatduck said:


> LOL!  That sets me thinking .. I'm spending summer with the son, and seriously consjdering leaving (abandoning, storing) my clothes in his closet and travel home with my 6 six new Dooneys, plus the 2 others and 1 LV that I brought with me. I know PCB declared she'd go barefoot for a great bag, but I might have to go bare butt to make room for my bags. There was a time, 2005, when I boarded a Jet Blue plane loaded down with bags I shopped in LA. Nowadays,
> Allegiant considers your big shopper carry on.




I understand that they have to be more strict and all that. But, sometimes it is too much. 

Your post made me laugh!  Six new Dooneys sounds sooo good


----------



## accessorygirl2

Dillen 2 Medium satchel (the one modeled after classic Flo) now on ilovedooney.com in black for $199. I called Anastasia at DE outlet to see if I could get a better price but the price is still $199. even when placing order thru outlet store. Still, this is the bag I wanted for fall and I'm happy to not have to pay retail for it. Also posted this in Dooney deals thread, but there's no chat allowed there. &#128513;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

accessorygirl2 said:


> Dillen 2 Medium satchel (the one modeled after classic Flo) now on ilovedooney.com in black for $199. I called Anastasia at DE outlet to see if I could get a better price but the price is still $199. even when placing order thru outlet store. Still, this is the bag I wanted for fall and I'm happy to not have to pay retail for it. Also posted this in Dooney deals thread, but there's no chat allowed there. &#128513;




The black is beautiful in this bag with the honey trim. Congrats on getting her. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## accessorygirl2

PcanTannedBty said:


> The black is beautiful in this bag with the honey trim. Congrats on getting her. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;



Thanks, I'm excited! It will be nice to have a satchel in the florentine style that can be worn in the rain without worry.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

TB... how do the Kinston and lexington compare? Obviously I expect the kingston to hold more but is it substantially more?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

accessorygirl2 said:


> Thanks, I'm excited! It will be nice to have a satchel in the florentine style that can be worn in the rain without worry.




I agree!!! I've tested by Flo bags in the rain and nothing has ever happened. It always dries back to perfection even with no treatment. I actually have a pic that I need to post from the other day.


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> TB... how do the Kinston and lexington compare? Obviously I expect the kingston to hold more but is it substantially more?




They are pretty close, but since the Kingston is a little wider in depth I think it holds more. The Lexington, though slender, might be a bit taller. Here are some comparison photos. 
Hope this gives you some idea. 





Here is what I carry. I out the same stuff in each bag and there is still plenty of room on top to put more stuff. 




From top, empty.


----------



## Nebo

Pretty good comparison pictures, TB! Both bags are so gorgeous. I cant get over how classy lexington looks in that combo.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Pretty good comparison pictures, TB! Both bags are so gorgeous. I cant get over how classy lexington looks in that combo.




Thanks GF. I was having a hard time visualizing it myself so I figured I'd test it out. The patent Lexington is so flashy, I love it. Eye candy


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> They are pretty close, but since the Kingston is a little wider in depth I think it holds more. The Lexington, though slender, might be a bit taller. Here are some comparison photos.
> Hope this gives you some idea.
> 
> View attachment 2719399
> View attachment 2719400
> 
> 
> Here is what I carry. I out the same stuff in each bag and there is still plenty of room on top to put more stuff.
> View attachment 2719401
> View attachment 2719402
> 
> 
> From top, empty.
> View attachment 2719403



Perfect comparison! Thank you so much! The kingston looks perfect! I got my Lexington tonight but will take pics in better lighting. I'm  so glad I didn't order the ocean kingston last weekend... I'm so excited to see marine!


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Perfect comparison! Thank you so much! The kingston looks perfect! I got my Lexington tonight but will take pics in better lighting. I'm  so glad I didn't order the ocean kingston last weekend... I'm so excited to see marine!




You're welcome! I can't wait to see your pink and white Lexington and hear your thoughts on it. I'm excited to see the marine Kingston too.


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> They are pretty close, but since the Kingston is a little wider in depth I think it holds more. The Lexington, though slender, might be a bit taller. Here are some comparison photos.
> Hope this gives you some idea.
> 
> View attachment 2719399
> View attachment 2719400
> 
> 
> Here is what I carry. I out the same stuff in each bag and there is still plenty of room on top to put more stuff.
> View attachment 2719401
> View attachment 2719402
> 
> 
> From top, empty.
> View attachment 2719403



Wow the Kingston is not that large, I have 2 Lexingtons and consider them a small large bag,  those Kingstons are so beautiful.  I may need one


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Wow the Kingston is not that large, I have 2 Lexingtons and consider them a small large bag,  those Kingstons are so beautiful.  I may need one




I don't think you would be disappointed.  They look so much bigger when they are stuffed full of stuffing. They carry so nicely.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

My Marine Kingston has been ordered


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> My Marine Kingston has been ordered




Yay!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> My Marine Kingston has been ordered



Can't wait to see it!  &#128525;


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Tuesday! I ponied up for the express shipping... and... I did evil pay! **gasp** hubby laughed at me  lol


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> Tuesday! I ponied up for the express shipping... and... I did evil pay! **gasp** hubby laughed at me  lol



You're so funny.  I ponied up for the express shipping also because I couldn't wait.  Mine should be here Tuesday.  I hope she comes in the morning, since I have to be at the school in the afternoon........


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> You're so funny.  I ponied up for the express shipping also because I couldn't wait.  Mine should be here Tuesday.  I hope she comes in the morning, since I have to be at the school in the afternoon........



Oooh! A double Kingston reveal! That'll help anyone shopping from the shows on Tuesday lol


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> Oooh! A double Kingston reveal! That'll help anyone shopping from the shows on Tuesday lol



No doubt.....or make everyone go get one


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Oooh! A double Kingston reveal! That'll help anyone shopping from the shows on Tuesday lol




How perfectly did the GG's time this?! Tuesdays going to be fun.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> How perfectly did the GG's time this?! Tuesdays going to be fun.



   Dual reveals!!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I'm as excited as a kid at Christmas lol


----------



## Twoboyz

I went to the outlet again today (I know....that's three weekends in a row). (Sigh). There were lots of ladies in there today that I could tell were true Dooney fans. I wanted to say, who here from TPF?    What if it was one of you guys? I would never have the guts to say that. Lol.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> I went to the outlet again today (I know....that's three weekends in a row). (Sigh). There were lots of ladies in there today that I could tell were true Dooney fans. I wanted to say, who here from TPF?    What if it was one of you guys? I would never have the guts to say that. Lol.



Lol... I plan on heading up there before winter hits so one day it just might be  lol we will have to do lunch! 

We are planning a trip to Disney World next year too... maybe I'll get to see Pcan


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> Lol... I plan on heading up there before winter hits so one day it just might be  lol we will have to do lunch!
> 
> We are planning a trip to Disney World next year too... maybe I'll get to see Pcan




Oh that would be awesome!!! &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Gilmoregirl

We should have a convention...lol


----------



## MiaBorsa

ROAD TRIP!!!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> I'm as excited as a kid at Christmas lol



Me too!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> ROAD TRIP!!!!



Heck yeah!  I'm down


----------



## Gilmoregirl

The outlets wouldn't know what to do lol


----------



## gatorgirl07

No way!  We have to pick a central location


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Pcan is South East... me and TB are midwest (St Louis and Chicago) where is everyone else?


----------



## gatorgirl07

South east here


----------



## MiaBorsa

Texas.


----------



## lovethatduck

Gilmoregirl said:


> We should have a convention...lol



Vegas!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

There aren't any centrally located outlets lol


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> South east here



Guess I should've known that...being a gator and all


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> Guess I should've known that...being a gator and all



Lol.  We moved to Florida from outside the US (military brat), and my dad taught at UF for about ten years.  We then moved north after my mom retired.......and I just never moved back.

Plus, I love the gators!  Football season is almost here


----------



## Gilmoregirl

lovethatduck said:


> Vegas!



Oh! Vegas could be a whole lot of trouble **cough** I mean fun!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Texas.



What part of Texas? I lived just north of Corpus for a while... HEAVEN


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> Lol.  We moved to Florida from outside the US (military brat), and my dad taught at UF for about ten years.  We then moved north after my mom retired.......and I just never moved back.
> 
> Plus, I love the gators!  Football season is almost here



Getting twitchy?  Lol I know a lot of people are.


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Lol... I plan on heading up there before winter hits so one day it just might be  lol we will have to do lunch!
> 
> We are planning a trip to Disney World next year too... maybe I'll get to see Pcan




That would be fun!


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> We should have a convention...lol




That would be a blast!


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> There aren't any centrally located outlets lol




We will have to just pick a nice or fun location. I guess I'll be traveling....


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Oh snap! Plan it for the annual tent sale... when is that again??


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Oh snap! Plan it for the annual tent sale... when is that again??




That would be awesome. I haven't been out east since I was a teenager and it was only once. 
Maybe December?  It involves big lines though. Lots of time to chat. 

http://youtu.be/3lvj9bupdzM


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> That would be awesome. I haven't been out east since I was a teenager and it was only once.
> Maybe December?  It involves big lines though. Lots of time to chat.
> 
> http://youtu.be/3lvj9bupdzM



Thanks for the link... That looks like heaven lol


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I could do almost all of my Christmas shopping lol there are very few males in my family lol


----------



## 7bunnies

PcanTannedBty said:


> I have a little rant about YouTube...
> 
> I'm not into the "likes or dislikes" on YouTube and really don't even pay attention to them unless I mention it in the video but I just noticed that someone is doing "thumbs down drive bys" on mostly all of my Dooney, get ready with me and healthy living videos. I'll have 100 likes and 1 dislike. It's pretty funny to me. If you don't like Dooney, then don't watch, if you don't like that someone is trying to live healthy, don't watch.
> 
> Ok, I'm done... Was just going through my channel and noticed that.





Well, you're MY favorite movie star!


----------



## Nebo

Louisiana here! Funny you ladies are talking about a convention, I was thinking about that the other day. How awesome it would be to meet up and talk Dooney)


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> Louisiana here! Funny you ladies are talking about a convention, I was thinking about that the other day. How awesome it would be to meet up and talk Dooney)



The ultimate girls weekend!


----------



## lovethatduck

Gilmoregirl said:


> Oh! Vegas could be a whole lot of trouble **cough** I mean fun!




Vegas weather is beautiful late February through April then again early October.

There's the D&B boutique at the Venetian, and the outlet. Great time to shop--65% off sales.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

It would seriously be so much fun... I'm serious, we should try to plan something lol if we do it far enough in advance it would be cheap for those of us who would fly


----------



## flik

lovethatduck said:


> Vegas!



Agreed!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> It would seriously be so much fun... I'm serious, we should try to plan something lol if we do it far enough in advance it would be cheap for those of us who would fly




I think it would be so fun!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

I could go for Vegas.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I would totally go for Vegas lol


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> Getting twitchy?  Lol I know a lot of people are.



Heck yeah!  I can't wait


----------



## gatorgirl07

My vote is for Vegas &#128525;&#128539;&#128565;


----------



## gatorgirl07

lovethatduck said:


> Vegas weather is beautiful late February through April then again early October.
> 
> There's the D&B boutique at the Venetian, and the outlet. Great time to shop--65% off sales.



That sounds great and I have never been to Vegas!  
#girlsweekend #roadtrip


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Venting...As I was released from the hospital today, I stupidly put my hospital shampoo and mouthwash in the same bag as my computer... The shampoo leaked... I'm sure you know the ending. Sighing!! &#128532;&#128532;&#128532; No more videos for awhile unless I use my phone but it's a lot harder. I can't afford a new computer right now. Grrr


----------



## Pixie RN

PcanTannedBty said:


> Venting...As I was released from the hospital today, I stupidly put my hospital shampoo and mouthwash in the same bag as my computer... The shampoo leaked... I'm sure you know the ending. Sighing!! &#55357;&#56852;&#55357;&#56852;&#55357;&#56852; No more videos for awhile unless I use my phone but it's a lot harder. I can't afford a new computer right now. Grrr



Hope you are ok. What a bummer with your computer. Hope you can get it to work, without having to eventually purchase a new one. Maybe someone could take a look at it and see if it can be saved without "costing you an arm and a leg." Sure hope so.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Venting...As I was released from the hospital today, I stupidly put my hospital shampoo and mouthwash in the same bag as my computer... The shampoo leaked... I'm sure you know the ending. Sighing!! &#128532;&#128532;&#128532; No more videos for awhile unless I use my phone but it's a lot harder. I can't afford a new computer right now. Grrr



I'm so sorry for your luck Pcan


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> That sounds great and I have never been to Vegas!
> #girlsweekend #roadtrip



That could be dangerous on so many different levels lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Pixie RN said:


> Hope you are ok. What a bummer with your computer. Hope you can get it to work, without having to eventually purchase a new one. Maybe someone could take a look at it and see if it can be saved without "costing you an arm and a leg." Sure hope so.




Thank you for the encouraging words. I had it check out with Apple and it's fried!!! Lost my hard drive and pictures and everything. Oh well... I'm keeping it moving!  &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;.


----------



## Pixie RN

I am so sorry your computer can't be fixed. Do hope you are ok. I really have to admire your attitude, girl. Such inspiration despite difficulties. Hopefully you will be able to replace your computer, soon. Hugs to you.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you for the encouraging words. I had it check out with Apple and it's fried!!! Lost my hard drive and pictures and everything. Oh well... I'm keeping it moving!  &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;.




I'm so sorry Pcan. I'm glad you're okay though. With your attitude everything will be better in no time. We will miss you on YouTube. However I don't think the quality of video matters, I just like to see you, but fully understand if you need a break. Take care of yourself


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> That could be dangerous on so many different levels lol



Nah.  It will be fun


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I'm so sorry Pcan. I'm glad you're okay though. With your attitude everything will be better in no time. We will miss you on YouTube. However I don't think the quality of video matters, I just like to see you, but fully understand if you need a break. Take care of yourself




Thanks TB!!! Yes, I'm ok. Thanks for your concern. I will be back soon. I'm not going anywhere. &#128515;&#128515; you ladies are so sweet. I really appreciate you all.


----------



## Nebo

Pcan, love so sorry that happened! 

I love your attitude and I try to always remind myself when something goes damaged, broken etc, that it is just material stuff. It kinda helps relieve the stress of such an event, even just a little.

Sending positive thought your way.

I have a question for my Doonistas- how many of you have a backyard pool or wish you had one?

I so wish we had one. The heat in Louisiana was really something I wasnt prepared for. A nice pool for a dip when the sun is setting would be perfect!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> Pcan, love so sorry that happened!
> 
> I love your attitude and I try to always remind myself when something goes damaged, broken etc, that it is just material stuff. It kinda helps relieve the stress of such an event, even just a little.
> 
> Sending positive thought your way.
> 
> I have a question for my Doonistas- how many of you have a backyard pool or wish you had one?
> 
> I so wish we had one. The heat in Louisiana was really something I wasnt prepared for. A nice pool for a dip when the sun is setting would be perfect!



We used to have a pool, and I think they should be mandatory for everyone lol Maintenance can be pricey, and you have to take care of it everyday but I believe it was worth the cost in time and money.


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> Venting...As I was released from the hospital today, I stupidly put my hospital shampoo and mouthwash in the same bag as my computer... The shampoo leaked... I'm sure you know the ending. Sighing!! &#128532;&#128532;&#128532; No more videos for awhile unless I use my phone but it's a lot harder. I can't afford a new computer right now. Grrr



Bless your heart!  I know that stinks.  I have been in your shoes.......

Hope your day gets better


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lovethatduck said:


> Vegas weather is beautiful late February through April then again early October.
> 
> There's the D&B boutique at the Venetian, and the outlet. Great time to shop--65% off sales.


 

I went in Oct of last year and boy was it COLDDDDDDDDDDDDDD - 50s every day I was MAD ;(


----------



## Gilmoregirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I went in Oct of last year and boy was it COLDDDDDDDDDDDDDD - 50s every day I was MAD ;(



It gets cold in Vegas? (In the daytime?) Lol


----------



## lovethatduck

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I went in Oct of last year and boy was it COLDDDDDDDDDDDDDD - 50s every day I was MAD ;(



Sorry, I had to laugh. I remember stepping out my front door Oct. 7 to water my Queen palm tree, and not being blasted by 116 degree weather--as the day before. I remember 'cause the day before was my son's birthday.

It does get winter cold late November, early February.  The season changes abruptly.


----------



## Twoboyz

Is anyone else not getting pop up notifications anymore on their iphone when someone posts? I think it started when I tried to disable the email notifications per instructions from Sarah I think (sorry if that's wrong). I'm still getting email notifications but. I more phone pop ups.  I even deleted the app and re installed it. I think there was an update about a week ago. Could that be it?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I'm not sure, but more than likely you turned them off lol

Go into Notifications and make sure that you didn't turn everything off? 

I finally had to spam the emails to get them to stop.  Nothing that I changed on here kept them from coming


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> It gets cold in Vegas? (In the daytime?) Lol


 

OMG YESSSS it was COLD day and NIGHT
NO shorts - No dresses - No swimming - Glad I had me a light jacket
Never again in Oct


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lovethatduck said:


> Sorry, I had to laugh. I remember stepping out my front door Oct. 7 to water my Queen palm tree, and not being blasted by 116 degree weather--as the day before. I remember 'cause the day before was my son's birthday.
> 
> It does get winter cold late November, early February.  The season changes abruptly.


 

Well i needs to STAY 100 while I am there and CHANGE when I leave LOLOLOL
I get enough COLD here


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> I'm not sure, but more than likely you turned them off lol
> 
> Go into Notifications and make sure that you didn't turn everything off?
> 
> I finally had to spam the emails to get them to stop.  Nothing that I changed on here kept them from coming



thanks. That's the first thing I did was check my notification setting on my phone.  Everything is turned on and it's set to pop up as banners across the top, with sounds turned on and everything.  Frustrating. My battery is draining very quickly too all of a sudden so I took it in for service, but eveything checked out fine.  Now I'm just worried there is something wrong with my phone.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> thanks. That's the first thing I did was check my notification setting on my phone.  Everything is turned on and it's set to pop up as banners across the top, with sounds turned on and everything.  Frustrating. My battery is draining very quickly too all of a sudden so I took it in for service, but eveything checked out fine.  Now I'm just worried there is something wrong with my phone.



Not the notifications on your phone, the notification settings on the app itself. On the app go into the menu, then notifications then the settings wheel in the corner and it should sho you the settings for the app


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Gilmoregirl said:


> Not the notifications on your phone, the notification settings on the app itself. On the app go into the menu, then notifications then the settings wheel in the corner and it should sho you the settings for the app



You can download battery meter apps that will tell you what is draining your battery


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Not the notifications on your phone, the notification settings on the app itself. On the app go into the menu, then notifications then the settings wheel in the corner and it should sho you the settings for the app



Yup, push notifications is turned on and every option is checked.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Yup, push notifications is turned on and every option is checked.



Well caca! Last resort... go through Safari or Chrome to the full site and check all of the settings there. If that doesn't work then I got nothin lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Well caca! Last resort... go through Safari or Chrome to the full site and check all of the settings there. If that doesn't work then I got nothin lol




Thanks for your help GG. I did that too. I guess I just have to remember to check it often.  I just don't like having something that doesn't work as it should.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks for your help GG. I did that too. I guess I just have to remember to check it often.  I just don't like having something that doesn't work as it should.



It's aggravating  I'm sorry TB


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> It's aggravating  I'm sorry TB




Thank you. I appreciate your help and suggestions.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Hey ladies!!! Just wanted to take a minute to say "Thank you" to all of you who reached out to see how I was doing and the get well wishes via TPF or YouTube. I really appreciate it. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;. I smiled at each comment. I'm still a bit down/not feeling 100% but I'm taking one day at a time. 

PS... I did watch the show last night. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;. Just wasn't feeling up to joining in. I don't need anymore excitement in my life right now. Lol. You ladies racked up on the Kingston's. TB, you started it all. Now I want one. &#128515; but gotta get my health together first. 

Thanks again ladies!!!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hey ladies!!! Just wanted to take a minute to say "Thank you" to all of you who reached out to see how I was doing and the get well wishes via TPF or YouTube. I really appreciate it. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;. I smiled at each comment. I'm still a bit down/not feeling 100% but I'm taking one day at a time.
> 
> PS... I did watch the show last night. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;. Just wasn't feeling up to joining in. I don't need anymore excitement in my life right now. Lol. You ladies racked up on the Kingston's. TB, you started it all. Now I want one. &#128515; but gotta get my health together first.
> 
> Thanks again ladies!!!



Awe! Feel better soon! We've missed you!


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hey ladies!!! Just wanted to take a minute to say "Thank you" to all of you who reached out to see how I was doing and the get well wishes via TPF or YouTube. I really appreciate it. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;. I smiled at each comment. I'm still a bit down/not feeling 100% but I'm taking one day at a time.
> 
> PS... I did watch the show last night. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;. Just wasn't feeling up to joining in. I don't need anymore excitement in my life right now. Lol. You ladies racked up on the Kingston's. TB, you started it all. Now I want one. &#128515; but gotta get my health together first.
> 
> Thanks again ladies!!!



Hey love! Its good that you are on the road to recovery. We missed you! Sending you hugs.

Yeah, Im thinking about the Kingston too. So much for no shoulder bags!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hey ladies!!! Just wanted to take a minute to say "Thank you" to all of you who reached out to see how I was doing and the get well wishes via TPF or YouTube. I really appreciate it. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;. I smiled at each comment. I'm still a bit down/not feeling 100% but I'm taking one day at a time.
> 
> PS... I did watch the show last night. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;. Just wasn't feeling up to joining in. I don't need anymore excitement in my life right now. Lol. You ladies racked up on the Kingston's. TB, you started it all. Now I want one. &#128515; but gotta get my health together first.
> 
> Thanks again ladies!!!





Hey Pcan!
I've been totally out of the loop. I just saw a few posts mentioning that you were at the hospital and then that you were back at home. I guess I missed a few posts. Anyway, I hope you get better soon!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hey ladies!!! Just wanted to take a minute to say "Thank you" to all of you who reached out to see how I was doing and the get well wishes via TPF or YouTube. I really appreciate it. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;. I smiled at each comment. I'm still a bit down/not feeling 100% but I'm taking one day at a time.
> 
> PS... I did watch the show last night. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;. Just wasn't feeling up to joining in. I don't need anymore excitement in my life right now. Lol. You ladies racked up on the Kingston's. TB, you started it all. Now I want one. &#128515; but gotta get my health together first.
> 
> Thanks again ladies!!!




I've been thinking about you a lot Pcan. I'm glad you're taking it easy and letting yourself feel better. We missed you last night, but glad you were able to watch. That Kingston is a great bag. I hope you are feeling 100% soon  take care.


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hey ladies!!! Just wanted to take a minute to say "Thank you" to all of you who reached out to see how I was doing and the get well wishes via TPF or YouTube. I really appreciate it. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;. I smiled at each comment. I'm still a bit down/not feeling 100% but I'm taking one day at a time.
> 
> PS... I did watch the show last night. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;. Just wasn't feeling up to joining in. I don't need anymore excitement in my life right now. Lol. You ladies racked up on the Kingston's. TB, you started it all. Now I want one. &#128515; but gotta get my health together first.
> 
> Thanks again ladies!!!



Get better soon Pcan


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hey ladies!!! Just wanted to take a minute to say "Thank you" to all of you who reached out to see how I was doing and the get well wishes via TPF or YouTube. I really appreciate it. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;. I smiled at each comment. I'm still a bit down/not feeling 100% but I'm taking one day at a time.
> 
> PS... I did watch the show last night. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;. Just wasn't feeling up to joining in. I don't need anymore excitement in my life right now. Lol. You ladies racked up on the Kingston's. TB, you started it all. Now I want one. &#128515; but gotta get my health together first.
> 
> Thanks again ladies!!!



Feel better soon!


----------



## Vicmarie

Hope you feel better soon !!


----------



## Nebo

Ladies who own retro embossed leather goodies- Do you get dye transfer on that leather from darker denim, black, etc?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> Ladies who own retro embossed leather goodies- Do you get dye transfer on that leather from darker denim, black, etc?



Oh man! Nebo why did you have to remind me about the retro? ??. 

I'm headed to divorce court for sure! He knew I shop when I'm stressed before he married me (that's my defense lol)


----------



## Nebo

Ahahaha. I had to, girl, cause Im confused at which one to get.. its all dancing in my head- drawstring in pink, Kingston in Ocean blue or violet, twist strap hobo in Ocean Blue... so confused..


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I vote retro or kingston...but I'm biased lol


----------



## Nebo

I love retro. Im just worried about color transfer...


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> Oh man! Nebo why did you have to remind me about the retro? ??.
> 
> I'm headed to divorce court for sure! He knew I shop when I'm stressed before he married me (that's my defense lol)



That's is too funny.  I do the same thing


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> That's is too funny.  I do the same thing



There are worse things that we could be doing with our time and money lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Are any of you ladies in the medical field/nurse??? I know this is way off topic but I need some advice.


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hey ladies!!! Just wanted to take a minute to say "Thank you" to all of you who reached out to see how I was doing and the get well wishes via TPF or YouTube. I really appreciate it. [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]. I smiled at each comment. I'm still a bit down/not feeling 100% but I'm taking one day at a time.
> 
> PS... I did watch the show last night. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]. Just wasn't feeling up to joining in. I don't need anymore excitement in my life right now. Lol. You ladies racked up on the Kingston's. TB, you started it all. Now I want one. [emoji2] but gotta get my health together first.
> 
> Thanks again ladies!!!




Aw. I must've missed a post somewhere - had no idea you weren't at 100%. Can't have one of our Dooney sisters not doing fabulous!  Hope you get back at full throttle. Take it easy!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> Aw. I must've missed a post somewhere - had no idea you weren't at 100%. Can't have one of our Dooney sisters not doing fabulous!  Hope you get back at full throttle. Take it easy!!




I don't think I posted it here or maybe I did... My brain is all over the place these days. &#128515;&#128515;. I mentioned it on YouTube in a bag video. I'm trying to take it easy. Thanks lady.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Are any of you ladies in the medical field/nurse??? I know this is way off topic but I need some advice.



Is Pixie RN actually an RN? 

Now I'm worried, I hope whatever it is will pass


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I'm sure between all of us that someone would be able to help, but I don't know that you want to put yourself out there like that...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> I'm sure between all of us that someone would be able to help, but I don't know that you want to put yourself out there like that...




Oh no... Lol... I would send a private message. But it's not a secret. The docs don't seem to know so thought I'd use a lifeline and ask the audience. &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh no... Lol... I would send a private message. But it's not a secret. The docs don't seem to know so thought I'd use a lifeline and ask the audience. [emoji16][emoji16]




Always a great idea. I never leave anything to any "expert." Knowledge is power. And it's always good to combine a little Google, a little friendly advice and of course the doctor's input on how to move forward with anything. 
My mom is a nurse with cred. Lol. Feel free to private message me with any question or guidance. 
("Ask the audience" - lol.)


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh no... Lol... I would send a private message. But it's not a secret. The docs don't seem to know so thought I'd use a lifeline and ask the audience. &#128513;&#128513;



Does that annoy you like it does me? When the Dr's can't help... it infuriates me lol

I know everything heart/cardiac related. That's about it lol

I did learn this week that giving up a gallbladder is NOT justification for a bag binge (per hubby) but I will be seeking a second opinion LOL

Good luck sweet girl.  I hope whatever it is heals itself quickly


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Does that annoy you like it does me? When the Dr's can't help... it infuriates me lol
> 
> I know everything heart/cardiac related. That's about it lol
> 
> I did learn this week that giving up a gallbladder is NOT justification for a bag binge (per hubby) but I will be seeking a second opinion LOL
> 
> Good luck sweet girl.  I hope whatever it is heals itself quickly




Feel free to ask us for that second opinion....we'll help. Lol


----------



## lovethatduck

Nebo said:


> Ladies who own retro embossed leather goodies- Do you get dye transfer on that leather from darker denim, black, etc?



Pink and yellow worn with black knit tops, navy heavy knit pants (gets chilly in SF Bay Area at times), no transfer.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Feel free to ask us for that second opinion....we'll help. Lol



I can always count on you ladies lol


----------



## Nebo

lovethatduck said:


> Pink and yellow worn with black knit tops, navy heavy knit pants (gets chilly in SF Bay Area at times), no transfer.



Thank you so much for this! I hopped that retro leather might be a bit more resilient to color transfers.

I cant commit to Kingston.. maybe I'll go back to my original plan.


----------



## lovethatduck

Nebo said:


> Thank you so much for this! I hopped that retro leather might be a bit more resilient to color transfers.
> 
> I cant commit to Kingston.. maybe I'll go back to my original plan.



Are there retros around thst you know of? Which styles and colors?


----------



## Nebo

lovethatduck said:


> Are there retros around thst you know of? Which styles and colors?



I'll call in the morning and ask the details, Im thinking about placing an order, Im so confused what to get.. But last time I called, they still had lexingtons, crossbody, russels and couple of drawstrings. Grass green,kelly green,  pink,orange and very little yellow.


----------



## elbgrl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Are any of you ladies in the medical field/nurse??? I know this is way off topic but I need some advice.



Pcan  I am an RN  (Neonatal ICU though ).  Sorry just saw this.  I'm off to bed now, had a really busy day, and will check my PM in the morning.  Hope you have a good night.


----------



## Pixie RN

PcanTannedBty said:


> Are any of you ladies in the medical field/nurse??? I know this is way off topic but I need some advice.



I am a RN and have over 40 years in the profession. Yes, to most of you I know what you are thinking, " I am older than dirt, but don't look it, act or think like it." Girlfriend, how can I help
you?


----------



## Pixie RN

Pcan,

I sent you a private message.


----------



## Vicmarie

elbgrl said:


> Pcan  I am an RN  (Neonatal ICU though ).  Sorry just saw this.  I'm off to bed now, had a really busy day, and will check my PM in the morning.  Hope you have a good night.




Nicu nurses saved my sons life about two years ago... I have so much awe and respect for you.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Pixie RN said:


> Pcan,
> 
> I sent you a private message.




Thank you so much. I just responded. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;. I'm so excited just to be able to talk to someone about it who I feel really cares.


----------



## Pixie RN

PcanTannedBty,

Please clear your inbox as I have mail to send to you.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Pixie RN said:


> PcanTannedBty,
> 
> Please clear your inbox as I have mail to send to you.




Oh sorry... Done!!! I didn't get we had limited space.


----------



## elbgrl

Vicmarie said:


> Nicu nurses saved my sons life about two years ago... I have so much awe and respect for you.



Thank you!  Its so nice to be appreciated.


----------



## Pixie RN

elbgrl said:


> Thank you!  Its so nice to be appreciated.



You are so right. Thank you.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> I'll call in the morning and ask the details, Im thinking about placing an order, Im so confused what to get.. But last time I called, they still had lexingtons, crossbody, russels and couple of drawstrings. Grass green,kelly green,  pink,orange and very little yellow.



Whatcha find out today? I can't get that drawstring out of my mind....lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> Whatcha find out today? I can't get that drawstring out of my mind....lol




Ooooh I decided I needed to et out today after being in the house for 5 days and walked around the mall (Belk). And boy oh boy, that drawstring is something serious! There is another Toledo bag with handles that was gorg too. Can't remember the name of it and since one side of me is really weak, I didn't wanna take the chance of snapping pics and get caught. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ooooh I decided I needed to et out today after being in the house for 5 days and walked around the mall (Belk). And boy oh boy, that drawstring is something serious! There is another Toledo bag with handles that was gorg too. Can't remember the name of it and since one side of me is really weak, I didn't wanna take the chance of snapping pics and get caught. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;



Glad to hear you felt like getting out though! I hope you didn't over do it. Take some time and get better, then spoil us with your spy pics!


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Glad to hear you felt like getting out though! I hope you didn't over do it. Take some time and get better, then spoil us with your spy pics!




Ditto!


----------



## Nebo

Gilmoregirl said:


> Whatcha find out today? I can't get that drawstring out of my mind....lol



Just on the phone with them. There is couple of kelly green, orange, pink. Very limited quantities. 114$


----------



## lovethatduck

Gilmoregirl said:


> Whatcha find out today? I can't get that drawstring out of my mind....lol



At $104, not to be missed.  

Here's a link to an orange retro drawstring YouTube video.  
http://youtu.be/-E8kN7WaMN8

Enjoy!

Get while you can.  

I missed out on the lavender satchel because I came to the party too late.


----------



## Nebo

lovethatduck said:


> At $104, not to be missed.
> 
> Here's a link to an orange retro drawstring YouTube video.
> http://youtu.be/-E8kN7WaMN8
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Get while you can.
> 
> I missed out on the lavender satchel because I came to the party too late.



I missed out on lavender and green kelly.  I dont know what was I waiting for... Im gonna wait out on this one. I do  want the drawstring, but Im thinking of saving for the red flo in that style and get it for the red, white, blue sale next year. 

The SA told me that in the next six month the new stuff that is coming out nothing is coming in the kelly green or lavender- I asked


----------



## lovethatduck

Nebo said:


> ...  Im gonna wait out on this one. I do  want the drawstring, but Im thinking of saving for the red flo in that style and get it for the red, white, blue sale next year.QUOTE]
> 
> You, dear lady, are a woman of steel.
> 
> I can't even think past the 28th when tbe 65% off ends.
> 
> Like a nut, I'm literally squeezing every single bag I can'out of my budget which has been wantonly and shamelessly sacked.  I  gave up the battle during the calamitous red, white and blue feeding frenzy.
> 
> I do promise the salmon is my last purchase this year. Scouts honor.&#9996;
> 
> Good thing my mommy never let me join the Girls Scout.&#128518;


----------



## Nebo

Hahaha, girl, you are funny!

I'm thinking of relaxing after this one. At least until november


----------



## Vicmarie

lovethatduck said:


> Nebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...  Im gonna wait out on this one. I do  want the drawstring, but Im thinking of saving for the red flo in that style and get it for the red, white, blue sale next year.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> You, dear lady, are a woman of steel.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even think past the 28th when tbe 65% off ends.
> 
> 
> 
> Like a nut, I'm literally squeezing every single bag I can'out of my budget which has been wantonly and shamelessly sacked.  I  gave up the battle during the calamitous red, white and blue feeding frenzy.
> 
> 
> 
> I do promise the salmon is my last purchase this year. Scouts honor.&#9996;
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing my mommy never let me join the Girls Scout.&#128518;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha . That made me laugh ! That salmon is beautiful !
Click to expand...


----------



## Springer

lovethatduck said:


> Nebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...  Im gonna wait out on this one. I do  want the drawstring, but Im thinking of saving for the red flo in that style and get it for the red, white, blue sale next year.QUOTE]
> 
> You, dear lady, are a woman of steel.
> 
> I can't even think past the 28th when tbe 65% off ends.
> 
> Like a nut, I'm literally squeezing every single bag I can'out of my budget which has been wantonly and shamelessly sacked.  I  gave up the battle during the calamitous red, white and blue feeding frenzy.
> 
> I do promise the salmon is my last purchase this year. Scouts honor.&#9996;
> 
> Good thing my mommy never let me join the Girls Scout.&#128518;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait for you to get your salmon. I hope you love it as much as I love mine! Can't wait for it to get cold so I can carry mine.
Click to expand...


----------



## Nebo

I've finally found small coin purse! It is small Fossil one. It has a small pocket on the other side and an inside pocket. And it is soo bee adorable! Paid 7$ on clearance. Yeeeeiii. Tried some Dooney wallets, but I will have to try some more/different ones. They need to be wide enough to carry my passport with me and most of them are not.

Fossil had some really cute satchels and wallets and wristlets in pastel colors on clearance at Dillards. Awesome for younger/high school girls!


----------



## hopi

Nebo said:


> I've finally found small coin purse! It is small Fossil one. It has a small pocket on the other side and an inside pocket. And it is soo bee adorable! Paid 7$ on clearance. Yeeeeiii. Tried some Dooney wallets, but I will have to try some more/different ones. They need to be wide enough to carry my passport with me and most of them are not.
> 
> Fossil had some really cute satchels and wallets and wristlets in pastel colors on clearance at Dillards. Awesome for younger/high school girls!



too cute and great price


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> I've finally found small coin purse! It is small Fossil one. It has a small pocket on the other side and an inside pocket. And it is soo bee adorable! Paid 7$ on clearance. Yeeeeiii. Tried some Dooney wallets, but I will have to try some more/different ones. They need to be wide enough to carry my passport with me and most of them are not.
> 
> Fossil had some really cute satchels and wallets and wristlets in pastel colors on clearance at Dillards. Awesome for younger/high school girls!



How cute is that!!   I love Fossil stuff.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I've finally found small coin purse! It is small Fossil one. It has a small pocket on the other side and an inside pocket. And it is soo bee adorable! Paid 7$ on clearance. Yeeeeiii. Tried some Dooney wallets, but I will have to try some more/different ones. They need to be wide enough to carry my passport with me and most of them are not.
> 
> Fossil had some really cute satchels and wallets and wristlets in pastel colors on clearance at Dillards. Awesome for younger/high school girls!




It's really cute Nebo! I bought a fossil satchel today at Macy's. I couldn't resist the color. I got the Sydney Satchel in the color Raisin. I surprised myself with that purchase. 

Dooney has passport cases. I saw them at the outlet today. I'm sorry I didn't look at the price, but I think they were florentine. I think they have the word "Passport" embossed on  the front. If you call the Aurora outlet they can give you details if your interested.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> It's really cute Nebo! I bought a fossil satchel today at Macy's. I couldn't resist the color. I got the Sydney Satchel in the color Raisin. I surprised myself with that purchase.
> 
> Dooney has passport cases. I saw them at the outlet today. I'm sorry I didn't look at the price, but I think they were florentine. I think they have the word "Passport" embossed on  the front. If you call the Aurora outlet they can give you details if your interested.



Thats the satchel they had in today in baby blue and salmon/coral. Very classic satchel line.

Thank you for the info, I really appreciate it. But, I need to carry it in a wallet, its like anID for me. I never know if they will ask me for something more then my drivers licence, so for now Im just totting it with me.


Post a picture of the satchel in the non Dooney, I would love to see it!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Thats the satchel they had in today in baby blue and salmon/coral. Very classic satchel line.
> 
> Thank you for the info, I really appreciate it. But, I need to carry it in a wallet, its like anID for me. I never know if they will ask me for something more then my drivers licence, so for now Im just totting it with me.
> 
> 
> Post a picture of the satchel in the non Dooney, I would love to see it!



Gotcha.  I will post a picture tomorrow when I can get one in good light.  It was storming today and the ones I took made it look black.


----------



## MiaBorsa

*PAGING GILMOREGIRL!!!   *   I'm wondering if you had your surgery and if so, I hope you are having an easy recovery.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MiaBorsa said:


> *PAGING GILMOREGIRL!!!   *   I'm wondering if you had your surgery and if so, I hope you are having an easy recovery.



How sweet! I haven't been able to have the surgery yet, right now it's scheduled for Tuesday but they are trying to move it up. I've been in and out of the hospital the last 3 days for underlying issues and they can't decide if they should hurry up and do it or postpone :-/ 

Hopefully it will be soon. Then they start the testing on the mass they found in my stomach, it's been a crap week lol


----------



## hopi

Gilmoregirl said:


> How sweet! I haven't been able to have the surgery yet, right now it's scheduled for Tuesday but they are trying to move it up. I've been in and out of the hospital the last 3 days for underlying issues and they can't decide if they should hurry up and do it or postpone :-/
> 
> Hopefully it will be soon. Then they start the testing on the mass they found in my stomach, it's been a crap week lol



Gilmore girl this is the first I am seeing that you have had some health concerns.
So sorry to read about it
prayers for you and that all is very easy on you


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gilmoregirl said:


> How sweet! I haven't been able to have the surgery yet, right now it's scheduled for Tuesday but they are trying to move it up. I've been in and out of the hospital the last 3 days for underlying issues and they can't decide if they should hurry up and do it or postpone :-/
> 
> Hopefully it will be soon. Then they start the testing on the mass they found in my stomach, it's been a crap week lol



Oh my goodness, you poor little thing.  I'm sorry to hear this and I hope the coming week is much better for you.  :kiss:   Let us know how it goes and take care of yourself.


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> How sweet! I haven't been able to have the surgery yet, right now it's scheduled for Tuesday but they are trying to move it up. I've been in and out of the hospital the last 3 days for underlying issues and they can't decide if they should hurry up and do it or postpone :-/
> 
> Hopefully it will be soon. Then they start the testing on the mass they found in my stomach, it's been a crap week lol



I'm so sorry GG. I hope everything goes well. I'm thinking about you and praying for you.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Thank you ladies, you are all very sweet. 

This is just another lesson learned... never ignore what your body is trying to tell you lol

The part that bothers me the most? I cancelled my grey Kingston because I thought I was going to make the sale at Macy's  epic fail  lol


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gilmoregirl said:


> The part that bothers me the most? I cancelled my grey Kingston because I thought I was going to make the sale at Macy's  epic fail  lol


----------



## tlo

Gilmoregirl said:


> How sweet! I haven't been able to have the surgery yet, right now it's scheduled for Tuesday but they are trying to move it up. I've been in and out of the hospital the last 3 days for underlying issues and they can't decide if they should hurry up and do it or postpone :-/
> 
> Hopefully it will be soon. Then they start the testing on the mass they found in my stomach, it's been a crap week lol



I'm so sorry!!!  I hope everything goes well!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> Thank you ladies, you are all very sweet.
> 
> This is just another lesson learned... never ignore what your body is trying to tell you lol
> 
> The part that bothers me the most? I cancelled my grey Kingston because I thought I was going to make the sale at Macy's  epic fail  lol




Girl, don't I know about listening to your body. I hope everything is ok with you. &#128525;&#128525;. I'm still dealing with the "unknown" but in the meantime still not feeling right. Sighing...


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Girl, don't I know about listening to your body. I hope everything is ok with you. &#128525;&#128525;. I'm still dealing with the "unknown" but in the meantime still not feeling right. Sighing...



Hope you feel better soon, too!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Girl, don't I know about listening to your body. I hope everything is ok with you. &#128525;&#128525;. I'm still dealing with the "unknown" but in the meantime still not feeling right. Sighing...



The unknown is the worst part, by far. Just try to keep positive, it's the best medicine.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> The unknown is the worst part, by far. Just try to keep positive, it's the best medicine.




Yes it is!!! Thank you...&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Nebo

Gilmoregirl said:


> How sweet! I haven't been able to have the surgery yet, right now it's scheduled for Tuesday but they are trying to move it up. I've been in and out of the hospital the last 3 days for underlying issues and they can't decide if they should hurry up and do it or postpone :-/
> 
> Hopefully it will be soon. Then they start the testing on the mass they found in my stomach, it's been a crap week lol



Praying for you, dear. So sorry you have to go trough this. All will be well


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> Thank you ladies, you are all very sweet.
> 
> This is just another lesson learned... never ignore what your body is trying to tell you lol
> 
> The part that bothers me the most? I cancelled my grey Kingston because I thought I was going to make the sale at Macy's  epic fail  lol



I didn't know......

I hope everything goes well for you,  You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Thank you all for your kind words  and I appreciate your thoughts and prayers. And when it's over we can get back to planning our Dooney weekend


----------



## MaryBel

Gilmoregirl said:


> Thank you ladies, you are all very sweet.
> 
> This is just another lesson learned... never ignore what your body is trying to tell you lol
> 
> The part that bothers me the most? I cancelled my grey Kingston because I thought I was going to make the sale at Macy's  epic fail  lol







PcanTannedBty said:


> Girl, don't I know about listening to your body. I hope everything is ok with you. &#128525;&#128525;. I'm still dealing with the "unknown" but in the meantime still not feeling right. Sighing...





GG: I didn't know either! 


I hope you both get well soon! Sending you hugs, prayers and good vibes!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz!  Apple just announced a recall on the 5S for failing batteries... you might want to check into it on their website!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> GG: I didn't know either!
> 
> 
> I hope you both get well soon! Sending you hugs, prayers and good vibes!




Thank you MB!!! I really appreciate it. &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Twoboyz!  Apple just announced a recall on the 5S for failing batteries... you might want to check into it on their website!



Thanks GG for remembering I had a problem with it!  I have been to the apple store twice in two weeks and they diagnostic tested it and said it was acting just how it should. I know it's not though. I'm going to check it out. Thanks so much.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks GG for remembering I had a problem with it!  I have been to the apple store twice in two weeks and they diagnostic tested it and said it was acting just how it should. I know it's not though. I'm going to check it out. Thanks so much.



You're welcome  I hope you get a good one


----------



## Gilmoregirl

You can also take it to your provider and they may swap it out for you.


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> You can also take it to your provider and they may swap it out for you.




Thanks. I didn't think of that. I checked my serial number for the recall and it doesn't qualify.  I'm still not getting notifications from the purse forum app either. I don't know what the problem is but I guess I just live with it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I sold one of my LV's the other day... For some reason, I miss it!! &#128513;&#128513; But knowing that a true LV lover is going to be very happy with her and get way more use out of her then I did makes me happy&#128515;


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I sold one of my LV's the other day... For some reason, I miss it!! &#128513;&#128513; But knowing that a true LV lover is going to be very happy with her and get way more use out of her then I did makes me happy&#128515;




Congrats! That's a good way to look at it. It's a win win. I bet there is another bag out there that might help your longing go away. I've been carrying my 1975 Tmorro biscuit bag and it has help curb my craving for an LV.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Congrats! That's a good way to look at it. It's a win win. I bet there is another bag out there that might help your longing go away. I've been carrying my 1975 Tmorro biscuit bag and it has help curb my craving for an LV.




Yes, it's a win-win!!! And you know there is something out there in Dooney land that would quickly get rid of my missing my LV, a bag that I very, very rarely carried or even had a passion about. 

I actually carried my white 1975 Vanessa yesterday and it made me think of getting the TMoro/Biscuit Vanessa. It's such a great color combo and carefree bag. I'm sure you are enjoying carrying her. It curbs your craving and for hundreds, even thousands of dollars less and you still look and feel good about carrying her. &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes, it's a win-win!!! And you know there is something out there in Dooney land that would quickly get rid of my missing my LV, a bag that I very, very rarely carried or even had a passion about.
> 
> I actually carried my white 1975 Vanessa yesterday and it made me think of getting the TMoro/Biscuit Vanessa. It's such a great color combo and carefree bag. I'm sure you are enjoying carrying her. It curbs your craving and for hundreds, even thousands of dollars less and you still look and feel good about carrying her. &#128515;&#128515;




You said it sister! I think you'd love the Tmoro biscuit.  I am loving mine.


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes, it's a win-win!!! And you know there is something out there in Dooney land that would quickly get rid of my missing my LV, a bag that I very, very rarely carried or even had a passion about.
> 
> I actually carried my white 1975 Vanessa yesterday and it made me think of getting the TMoro/Biscuit Vanessa. It's such a great color combo and carefree bag. I'm sure you are enjoying carrying her. It curbs your craving and for hundreds, even thousands of dollars less and you still look and feel good about carrying her. &#128515;&#128515;




One of the things that made me try the flo satchel for the first time was seeing the reviews about the whole bag being vachetta , and the Louis only had a vachetta trim . Although I still list over having a speedy , I hold myself back because there has been nothing else that tops the flo for me ! I bought myself a kate  spade two weeks ago and although I love her color, it just doesn't feel the same !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> One of the things that made me try the flo satchel for the first time was seeing the reviews about the whole bag being vachetta , and the Louis only had a vachetta trim . Although I still list over having a speedy , I hold myself back because there has been nothing else that tops the flo for me ! I bought myself a kate  spade two weeks ago and although I love her color, it just doesn't feel the same !




I totally see what you mean. I have a couple MK both leather and Saffiano though very classy well made bags, I just don't feel the same carrying them like I do a Dooney!! And like you said, Flo is like no other.

On another note... That Salmon looks beautiful on you!! &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> One of the things that made me try the flo satchel for the first time was seeing the reviews about the whole bag being vachetta , and the Louis only had a vachetta trim . Although I still list over having a speedy , I hold myself back because there has been nothing else that tops the flo for me ! I bought myself a kate  spade two weeks ago and although I love her color, it just doesn't feel the same !




I know exactly what you mean and I feel the same way. Nothing feels like a Dooney.


----------



## Nebo

Hi ladies! It was my BDay yesterday! It was nice, I hopped my bag would be here, but it will come tomorrow. I did some shopping and celebrating !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Hi ladies! It was my BDay yesterday! It was nice, I hopped my bag would be here, but it will come tomorrow. I did some shopping and celebrating !




&#127880;&#127881;&#127882;Happy Belated Birthday, girlfriend&#127882;&#127882;&#127880;... I hope you enjoyed your special day yesterday. Many, many more to come!! &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I won this cute little Coach bag on YouTube from one of my favorite YouTubers. I'm soooo excited to get her. I'm not a Coach girl but this is one little bag that will definitely stay in my collection. I'll be doing a short video on it when I receive. I can't believe I won such a cute little bag. So different from anything I own. 

That reminds me... I need to announce the winners of my giveaway... &#128563;&#128563;


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> I won this cute little Coach bag on YouTube from one of my favorite YouTubers. I'm soooo excited to get her. I'm not a Coach girl but this is one little bag that will definitely stay in my collection. I'll be doing a short video on it when I receive. I can't believe I won such a cute little bag.
> 
> That reminds me... I need to announce the winners of my giveaway... [emoji15][emoji15]
> View attachment 2731520




Wow! What is that cute little bag?!?! And looooove those nails!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Hi ladies! It was my BDay yesterday! It was nice, I hopped my bag would be here, but it will come tomorrow. I did some shopping and celebrating !




Happy Birthday!  Im glad you got to celebrate and had a good time. Shopping always makes for a good time in my book.  tomorrow you can celebrate some more


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I won this cute little Coach bag on YouTube from one of my favorite YouTubers. I'm soooo excited to get her. I'm not a Coach girl but this is one little bag that will definitely stay in my collection. I'll be doing a short video on it when I receive. I can't believe I won such a cute little bag. So different from anything I own.
> 
> That reminds me... I need to announce the winners of my giveaway... &#128563;&#128563;
> View attachment 2731520




That is a very cute bag!  I love the chain strap and the little kiss lock fold over top. Very unique. I can't wait to see your video on it.  Congrats on being the winner! You deserve it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> Hi ladies! It was my BDay yesterday! It was nice, I hopped my bag would be here, but it will come tomorrow. I did some shopping and celebrating !



Happy belated birthday, Nebo!   I can't wait to see what you got!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> I won this cute little Coach bag on YouTube from one of my favorite YouTubers. I'm soooo excited to get her. I'm not a Coach girl but this is one little bag that will definitely stay in my collection. I'll be doing a short video on it when I receive. I can't believe I won such a cute little bag. So different from anything I own.
> 
> That reminds me... I need to announce the winners of my giveaway... &#128563;&#128563;
> View attachment 2731520



How cute!   Congrats on your freebie!!


----------



## hopi

Nebo said:


> Hi ladies! It was my BDay yesterday! It was nice, I hopped my bag would be here, but it will come tomorrow. I did some shopping and celebrating !



*HAPPY BIRTHDAY NEBO*


artyhat:artyhat:artyhat:artyhat:artyhat:artyhat:


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> I won this cute little Coach bag on YouTube from one of my favorite YouTubers. I'm soooo excited to get her. I'm not a Coach girl but this is one little bag that will definitely stay in my collection. I'll be doing a short video on it when I receive. I can't believe I won such a cute little bag. So different from anything I own.
> 
> That reminds me... I need to announce the winners of my giveaway... &#128563;&#128563;
> View attachment 2731520



Love a kisslock

Your nails and dress match too cute!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hopi said:


> Love a kisslock
> 
> 
> 
> Your nails and dress match too cute!!




That isn't me... Lol... It's the YouTuber. &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> That isn't me... Lol... It's the YouTuber. &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;



I



alright naptime for me,

 going to my corner


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hopi said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> alright naptime for me,
> 
> going to my corner




Lol...  Lol...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

It was so funny... I was trying to find pics of my 3 wish list bags and came across tons of our photos that we post on here, including still shots from my channel. It's crazy how the internet works.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> It was so funny... I was trying to find pics of my 3 wish list bags and came across tons of our photos that we post on here, including still shots from my channel. It's crazy how the internet works.



In my opinion this is the best place to come for any photos or info, because we do it better than anyone else lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> In my opinion this is the best place to come for any photos or info, because we do it better than anyone else lol




Agreed!!!! &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Nebo

Thank you ladies! Pcan, that bag  is super cute. It is something I would wear, I love chain bags, although I dont own any at the moment. I spied some cute ones ( V.Camuto and R.M at TJM).


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> Hi ladies! It was my BDay yesterday! It was nice, I hopped my bag would be here, but it will come tomorrow. I did some shopping and celebrating !


Haaaapppy bday Gal


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> I won this cute little Coach bag on YouTube from one of my favorite YouTubers. I'm soooo excited to get her. I'm not a Coach girl but this is one little bag that will definitely stay in my collection. I'll be doing a short video on it when I receive. I can't believe I won such a cute little bag. So different from anything I own.
> 
> That reminds me... I need to announce the winners of my giveaway... &#128563;&#128563;
> View attachment 2731520


Cuteeeeeeee


----------



## CatePNW

PcanTannedBty said:


> It was so funny... I was trying to find pics of my 3 wish list bags and came across tons of our photos that we post on here, including still shots from my channel. It's crazy how the internet works.


Haha, and I came across you on Youtube while searching out vids of Dooneys!  Now I feel like I know you and I'm new in this Dooney forum.  The wonderful internet at work!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Thank you ladies! Pcan, that bag  is super cute. It is something I would wear, I love chain bags, although I dont own any at the moment. I spied some cute ones ( V.Camuto and R.M at TJM).




Thank u girlfriend!! I didn't even know what a chain bag was. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

CatePNW said:


> Haha, and I came across you on Youtube while searching out vids of Dooneys!  Now I feel like I know you and I'm new in this Dooney forum.  The wonderful internet at work!




Lol... I know right? 

Welcome to the Dooney forum! We have so much fun here and you get tons of good info and reveals. You have to check out the "model your Dooney" thread to see our bags in action. Looking forward to seeing your beauties. &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## CatePNW

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... I know right?
> 
> Welcome to the Dooney forum! We have so much fun here and you get tons of good info and reveals. You have to check out the "model your Dooney" thread to see our bags in action. Looking forward to seeing your beauties. &#128513;&#128513;


Thanks for the welcome!  I've been hanging in the Coach forum, and suddenly now I have a Dooney crush happening!  I'm looking all around and finding all sorts of new goodies that I like.


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Hi ladies! It was my BDay yesterday! It was nice, I hopped my bag would be here, but it will come tomorrow. I did some shopping and celebrating !



Happy belated b-day!
Shopping is the perfect way to celebrate! I hope you got some nice goodies!
Can't wait to see the pics of your new bag!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> I won this cute little Coach bag on YouTube from one of my favorite YouTubers. I'm soooo excited to get her. I'm not a Coach girl but this is one little bag that will definitely stay in my collection. I'll be doing a short video on it when I receive. I can't believe I won such a cute little bag. So different from anything I own.
> 
> That reminds me... I need to announce the winners of my giveaway... &#128563;&#128563;
> View attachment 2731520





That is awesome! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Thanks for the welcome!  I've been hanging in the Coach forum, and suddenly now I have a Dooney crush happening!  I'm looking all around and finding all sorts of new goodies that I like.





Cate, you need to check the dooney deals thread. Lots of good deals at the outlets right now and some they ship some of the bags at outlet price, just 7.50 for shipping. Better than having to drive to the outlet to do a charge send and pay 10 for shipping.


----------



## CatePNW

MaryBel said:


> Cate, you need to check the dooney deals thread. Lots of good deals at the outlets right now and some they ship some of the bags at outlet price, just 7.50 for shipping. Better than having to drive to the outlet to do a charge send and pay 10 for shipping.


Thanks, I will read that thread too.  I'm still at the stage where I haven't seen and touched most of these bags though.  I feel like I have to get to know them a little, before ordering like that.  I did just post a thread asking how the outlets are set up as far as pricing, and are there made for outlet bags?  For now I'm enjoying my research here, and growing my list of likes!


----------



## Nebo

CatePNW said:


> Thanks, I will read that thread too.  I'm still at the stage where I haven't seen and touched most of these bags though.  I feel like I have to get to know them a little, before ordering like that.  I did just post a thread asking how the outlets are set up as far as pricing, and are there made for outlet bags?  For now I'm enjoying my research here, and growing my list of likes!



Explore couple of pages back, you will find threads about outlet shopping etc. I'll post some more in your thread about outlets. Check qvc videos to get a "feel" on the bags you cant see IRL>


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Thanks, I will read that thread too.  I'm still at the stage where I haven't seen and touched most of these bags though.  I feel like I have to get to know them a little, before ordering like that.  I did just post a thread asking how the outlets are set up as far as pricing, and are there made for outlet bags?  For now I'm enjoying my research here, and growing my list of likes!





Most of the bags are the outlet are FP bags. I'd say less than 10% bags are MFF bags. They normally have different % discount by collection and in some collections there will also be discounts by color, like for example, some Florentine colors are 30%, some are 50%, some 60 and some 65. If you see a bag you like at any store, like macy's, write down the style # from the tag and then you can call the outlet and ask for that style to see if they have it, what's the discount and if they will ship it (they don't ship all bags - bags that are currently at retail stores are not shippable).


----------



## Vicmarie

I believe I am starting to fall for the smith bag . I can't seem to find that many mod shots with it ! And all the ones I'm seeing are in natural ! I would love to see one in violet. One day I like it  the other I think it looks funny and boring. Right now ? I feel like I NEED it


----------



## Nebo

Vicmarie said:


> I believe I am starting to fall for the smith bag . I can't seem to find that many mod shots with it ! And all the ones I'm seeing are in natural ! I would love to see one in violet. One day I like it  the other I think it looks funny and boring. Right now ? I feel like I NEED it



crazyforcoach has the Smith, maybe even a couple. They are in mod thread and in what dooney are you wearing today. Its a pretty big bag for my taste. I want the violet in satchel with pockets ( double pocket)..


----------



## gatorgirl07

Vicmarie said:


> I believe I am starting to fall for the smith bag . I can't seem to find that many mod shots with it ! And all the ones I'm seeing are in natural ! I would love to see one in violet. One day I like it  the other I think it looks funny and boring. Right now ? I feel like I NEED it



I have the nylon smith bag, but mine is orange/royal


----------



## lovethatduck

Vicmarie said:


> I believe I am starting to fall for the smith bag . I can't seem to find that many mod shots with it ! And all the ones I'm seeing are in natural ! I would love to see one in violet. One day I like it  the other I think it looks funny and boring. Right now ? I feel like I NEED it



Tried to download the violet smith bag from the DB site, my Tab won't upload it here. Something about "invalid" file, etc. 

Try this link:

http://mobile.usablenet.com/mt/www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=54485&sitex=10020:22372:US

Oh, you're looking for MOD shots, duh,

Sorry, I've been obssessing over the Smith bag for weeks--bone, crimson, I think red also. The ocean blue, too, I think.

I know, I have them cavorting in my head. &#128532;


----------



## lovethatduck

Nebo said:


> Hi ladies! It was my BDay yesterday! It was nice, I hopped my bag would be here, but it will come tomorrow. I did some shopping and celebrating !



Happy bithday, lady!&#127874;&#127873;


----------



## oldbaglover

MaryBel said:


> Most of the bags are the outlet are FP bags. I'd say less than 10% bags are MFF bags. They normally have different % discount by collection and in some collections there will also be discounts by color, like for example, some Florentine colors are 30%, some are 50%, some 60 and some 65. If you see a bag you like at any store, like macy's, write down the style # from the tag and then you can call the outlet and ask for that style to see if they have it, what's the discount and if they will ship it (they don't ship all bags - bags that are currently at retail stores are not shippable).


I didn't know that Dooney made MFF bags as there is no Dooney outlet in my area.  Are the bags on ILD website MFF?


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> It was so funny... I was trying to find pics of my 3 wish list bags and came across tons of our photos that we post on here, including still shots from my channel. It's crazy how the internet works.




I saw that too on google images. Yup it's a pretty open book!


----------



## MaryBel

oldbaglover said:


> I didn't know that Dooney made MFF bags as there is no Dooney outlet in my area.  Are the bags on ILD website MFF?




Yes, they make some especially for the outlets and it seems those also show up sometimes at TJMaxx and Marshalls, although I have seen FP dooneys at those stores too. 


The interesting thing is that it seems all the MFF bags are made in the US whereas the FP ones are made all over the place but here. weird. I always wonder if they made those MFF bags with leftover materials they have since sometimes you will see a MFF bag in a fabric that was used for a FP bag but now in a MFF style. 


I think I have seen a few MFF bags at ILD but most are FP.  I think the MFF ones are under the exclusives section.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> I believe I am starting to fall for the smith bag . I can't seem to find that many mod shots with it ! And all the ones I'm seeing are in natural ! I would love to see one in violet. One day I like it  the other I think it looks funny and boring. Right now ? I feel like I NEED it




I know someone has the violet smith bag and that baby glows. It's gorgeous. I can't rennet which thread it was or who posted it. It was a table top shot of her work bag. I don't think there was a kid shot though. The bag was beyond gorgeous!


----------



## Twoboyz

oldbaglover said:


> I didn't know that Dooney made MFF bags as there is no Dooney outlet in my area.  Are the bags on ILD website MFF?




No I believe the MFF Dooney's are Facory exclusives meaning they are made for the outlets and only sold there. They are not a lesser quality of a retail bag, but a completely different design or line made just for the outlet. For example the saffiano collection I believe is a factory exclusive.

I hope this is correct and if not please feel free to correct me, everyone.


----------



## Nebo

TB, how did I miss that you got the Ivy? Too many bags around hahaha, cant remember have you mentioned it.

It is so pretty. I have been carrying Ivy the whole past week, weekend and Im still in it.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> TB, how did I miss that you got the Ivy? Too many bags around hahaha, cant remember have you mentioned it.
> 
> It is so pretty. I have been carrying Ivy the whole past week, weekend and Im still in it.




I know. We are bag twins!  It's getting to be time for me to take her out.


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> I know someone has the violet smith bag and that baby glows. It's gorgeous. I can't rennet which thread it was or who posted it. It was a table top shot of her work bag. I don't think there was a kid shot though. The bag was beyond gorgeous!




Really ?!! I'm gonna have to find some time to search for it ... Is there a way to search for a specific bag or do I just have to go page by page ? That's what I've been doing lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> No I believe the MFF Dooney's are Facory exclusives meaning they are made for the outlets and only sold there. They are not a lesser quality of a retail bag, but a completely different design or line made just for the outlet. For example the saffiano collection I believe is a factory exclusive.
> 
> I hope this is correct and if not please feel free to correct me, everyone.




I think you are correct TB!!

Like the Coated Fabric Gretta (I think that's what it's called) bag. It's the same quality as FP bags but exclusively made for the outlet. Also like the Logo Lock... It's exclusive to QVC.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> Really ?!! I'm gonna have to find some time to search for it ... Is there a way to search for a specific bag or do I just have to go page by page ? That's what I've been doing lol



Here it is...  it belongs to PRINCESS69 and is in this thread...  http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/smith-bag-opinions-845215.html


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Here it is...  it belongs to PRINCESS69 and is in this thread...  http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/smith-bag-opinions-845215.html




All I can say is OMG!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Really ?!! I'm gonna have to find some time to search for it ... Is there a way to search for a specific bag or do I just have to go page by page ? That's what I've been doing lol




Oh gosh, look at my typos/autocorrects! Rennet= remember and kid=mod! Sorry ladies.


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> All I can say is OMG!




It's so pretty !!!! Thanks for finding it for me !! So I really like how the bag looks when you cinch he tassels on the side, other than that I think the bag looks kinda square . I really wish I had a boutique near me to check one out !!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Here it is...  it belongs to PRINCESS69 and is in this thread...  http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/smith-bag-opinions-845215.html




You are a rock star Sarah!  I don't know how you do it, but thanks for digging this up.


----------



## Twoboyz

Twoboyz said:


> Oh gosh, look at my typos/autocorrects! Rennet= remember and kid=mod! Sorry ladies.




Sorry again. You must think I'm crazy. I quotes the wrong post!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> You are a rock star Sarah!  I don't know how you do it, but thanks for digging this up.



You're welcome!   Just use the Search This Forum function at the top of the main page.  It's easy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Why am I playing with purses and sitting on the computer???   This house is not going to clean itself!!   (If I pay a housekeeper that will cut into my purse money.  What a dilemma.    )


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Why am I playing with purses and sitting on the computer???   This house is not going to clean itself!!   (If I pay a housekeeper that will cut into my purse money.  What a dilemma.    )




I often ask myself the same thing. I'm also telling myself, "this weight isn't going to fall off on its own, get up off your a#$!" Lol.


----------



## lovethatduck

PcanTannedBty said:


> I think you are correct TB!!
> 
> Like the Coated Fabric Gretta (I think that's what it's called) bag. It's the same quality as FP bags but exclusively made for the outlet. Also like the Logo Lock... It's exclusive to QVC.



The Gretta Signature Satchel is listed on the D&B site. Nearly identical to the Vanessa anniversary 1975 signature, DB logos are different. Gretta has the square brass; Vanessa has the rectangular vachetta w/ embossed DB.

Is the Gretta made for the factory?


----------



## MiaBorsa

lovethatduck said:


> The Gretta Signature Satchel is listed on the D&B site. Nearly identical to the Vanessa anniversary 1975 signature, DB logos are different. Gretta has the square brass; Vanessa has the rectangular vachetta w/ embossed DB.
> 
> Is the Gretta made for the factory?



No, the Gretta is not MFF.  They are carried in the major department stores...Macy's, etc.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lovethatduck said:


> The Gretta Signature Satchel is listed on the D&B site. Nearly identical to the Vanessa anniversary 1975 signature, DB logos are different. Gretta has the square brass; Vanessa has the rectangular vachetta w/ embossed DB.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Gretta made for the factory?




Ok maybe I'm getting the name wrong because it looks nothing like the Vanessa. It's similar to the LV Delightful. It's a Hobo style bag. Maybe I'm mistaken.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I think this is the Gretta   Have u seen it in dept stores?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gretta is not the name of a bag, it's the name of the signature pattern.  There is a whole line of Gretta Signature bags.  Look at the Dooney website.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Gretta is not the name of a bag, it's the name of the signature pattern.  There is a whole line of Gretta Signature bags.  Look at the Dooney website.




Ahhh ok... Got it!!! I saw the diff styles at the outlet but never paid them much attention. I was going by what the YouTuber called it. &#128515;&#128515;.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahhh ok... Got it!!! I saw the diff styles at the outlet but never paid them much attention. I was going by what the YouTuber called it. &#128515;&#128515;.



It is confusing.     Usually a female name such as "Gretta" is the name of a bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I think this is the Gretta   Have u seen it in dept stores?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732407




I clarified this with the outlet a couple weeks ago when 49LDavis posted her video. This bag is called the Gretchen hobo. This particular style is a MFF style, even though it is in the same pattern and material as the Grettas that are available on Dooney.com.  I believe the SA told 49LDavis that they are testing out its popularity at the outlets first and depending how they do might offer them elsewhere. I think Laurie's glowing review might help their cause.


----------



## lovethatduck

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok maybe I'm getting the name wrong because it looks nothing like the Vanessa. It's similar to the LV Delightful. It's a Hobo style bag. Maybe I'm mistaken.



Oh, I know which one you mean.  Yes, it was posted as Gretta Hobo from the Las Vegas outlet..  It also reminded me of the LV Delightful--although it looked a bit "starchy,"  where it crimped around the middle instead of slouched;  the handles looked good where they attached to the bag. The color looked good, dark chocolatey.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I clarified this with the outlet a couple weeks ago when 49LDavis posted her video. This bag is called the Gretchen hobo. This particular style is a MFF style, even though it is in the same pattern and material as the Grettas that are available on Dooney.com.  I believe the SA told 49LDavis that they are testing out its popularity at the outlets first and depending how they do might offer them elsewhere. I think Laurie's glowing review might help their cause.



   Well, that settles it.


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> I clarified this with the outlet a couple weeks ago when 49LDavis posted her video. This bag is called the Gretchen hobo. This particular style is a MFF style, even though it is in the same pattern and material as the Grettas that are available on Dooney.com.  I believe the SA told 49LDavis that they are testing out its popularity at the outlets first and depending how they do might offer them elsewhere. I think Laurie's glowing review might help their cause.



For what 49LDavis paid for this bag, I would seriously consider getting one--more incentive with special additional discount tacked on.  I recently sold my GM Neverful and 35 Speedy in Damier Ebene. Kept in their dustbags for the last 2 years and very gently used during the remainder of the 5 years I'd had both. Frankly, never liked the skinny, stringy straps of the Neverful which dug into the shoulders when carried full and heavy. Or, slid off when carried light.  I loved the Speedy. And the Damier Ebene. It boils down to this--it's coated cotton, canvas. Same thing.

Truthfully, I prefer my Dooneys--hands down.


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> For what 49LDavis paid for this bag, I would seriously consider getting one--more incentive with special additional discount tacked on.  I recently sold my GM Neverful and 35 Speedy in Damier Ebene. Kept in their dustbags for the last 2 years and very gently used during the remainder of the 5 years I'd had both. Frankly, never liked the skinny, stringy straps of the Neverful which dug into the shoulders when carried full and heavy. Or, slid off when carried light.  I loved the Speedy. And the Damier Ebene. It boils down to this--it's coated cotton, canvas. Same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Truthfully, I prefer my Dooneys--hands down.




I don't own any LVs but I agree with you based solely on what I've seen in YouTube and some if the quality issues of late. For that money you're in good shape to get some more Dooney's!  

I went to the outlet to get that Gretchen Hobo after seeing Laurie's on YouTube. However it was too similar to my MK Serena which I love. I decided to add to my 1975 TMorro biscuit collection and get the Collins Hobo instead. It was a comfy fit on my shoulder. The Gretchen is a nice bag for the price point.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Hello Dooneynista's!!!!  I'm new to the forum and new to Dooney. Purchased my first navy pocket hobo in October 2013 and have been hooked since then. Wanted my TPF username to be HookedOnFlorentineQuack but it was too long! LOL.  Formerly a Coach girl, now a Dooney Woman. I've been reading everyone's  posts since last week and found out about the sale and phone purchase options at the outlet. HUGE THANKYOU  to all of you. Will post some pics once I learn how to navigate the page. Shout out to CrazyforCoach09, Hopi, PcanTannedBty, MiaBorsa, Cheidel, Twoboyz, Springer, Marybel and Bobetta. Hopefully I didn't forget anyone.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

FlorentineQuack said:


> Hello Dooneynista's!!!!  I'm new to the forum and new to Dooney. Purchased my first navy pocket hobo in October 2013 and have been hooked since then. Wanted my TPF username to be HookedOnFlorentineQuack but it was too long! LOL.  Formerly a Coach girl, now a Dooney Woman. I've been reading everyone's  posts since last week and found out about the sale and phone purchase options at the outlet. HUGE THANKYOU  to all of you. Will post some pics once I learn how to navigate the page. Shout out to CrazyforCoach09, Hopi, PcanTannedBty, MiaBorsa, Cheidel, Twoboyz, Springer, Marybel and Bobetta. Hopefully I didn't forget anyone.




Lol... I love your screen name!!!

Welcome to the "DooneyBin" as some of us call it and to the Dooney brand. We love new Dooneynistas! &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;. The pocket hobo was a great first bag, I guess enough to "hook" you huh? It happens to the best of us. &#128515;

I can't wait to see your collection. We love bag porn around here too! We take it any way we can get it. Lol.

Thanks for the shout out sweetie!


----------



## MaryBel

FlorentineQuack said:


> Hello Dooneynista's!!!!  I'm new to the forum and new to Dooney. Purchased my first navy pocket hobo in October 2013 and have been hooked since then. Wanted my TPF username to be HookedOnFlorentineQuack but it was too long! LOL.  Formerly a Coach girl, now a Dooney Woman. I've been reading everyone's  posts since last week and found out about the sale and phone purchase options at the outlet. HUGE THANKYOU  to all of you. Will post some pics once I learn how to navigate the page. Shout out to CrazyforCoach09, Hopi, PcanTannedBty, MiaBorsa, Cheidel, Twoboyz, Springer, Marybel and Bobetta. Hopefully I didn't forget anyone.






Welcome! 
No wonder you got hooked, you got a navy bag! Blue is my favorite color and the best color....Don't let Sarah (MiaBorsa) tell you otherwise 


Can't wait to see pics of your goodies!


----------



## MiaBorsa

FlorentineQuack said:


> Hello Dooneynista's!!!!  I'm new to the forum and new to Dooney. Purchased my first navy pocket hobo in October 2013 and have been hooked since then. Wanted my TPF username to be HookedOnFlorentineQuack but it was too long! LOL.  Formerly a Coach girl, now a Dooney Woman. I've been reading everyone's  posts since last week and found out about the sale and phone purchase options at the outlet. HUGE THANKYOU  to all of you. Will post some pics once I learn how to navigate the page. Shout out to CrazyforCoach09, Hopi, PcanTannedBty, MiaBorsa, Cheidel, Twoboyz, Springer, Marybel and Bobetta. Hopefully I didn't forget anyone.



Howdy and welcome, FQ!!!   :welcome2:


----------



## FlorentineQuack

:tpfrox:





PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... I love your screen name!!!
> 
> Welcome to the "DooneyBin" as some of us call it and to the Dooney brand. We love new Dooneynistas! &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;. The pocket hobo was a great first bag, I guess enough to "hook" you huh? It happens to the best of us. &#55357;&#56835;
> 
> I can't wait to see your collection. We love bag porn around here too! We take it any way we can get it. Lol.


Thanks Pcan. I'm on dooney.com right now looking at Violet Florentine bags and accessories. Need to order by tomorrow because the sale ends. Violet is not a color I would choose but I missed that lavender collection and now its only in that mini flo satchel. I'm thinking that's too small. Hard decision. Time is ticking away.....


----------



## FlorentineQuack

MiaBorsa said:


> Howdy and welcome, FQ!!!   :welcome2:


Thank you! Excited to share a passion with others that understand!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

MaryBel said:


> Welcome!
> No wonder you got hooked, you got a navy bag! Blue is my favorite color and the best color....Don't let Sarah (MiaBorsa) tell you otherwise
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see pics of your goodies!


LOL. I'm hooked!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

FlorentineQuack said:


> :tpfrox:
> Thanks Pcan. I'm on dooney.com right now looking at Violet Florentine bags and accessories. Need to order by tomorrow because the sale ends. Violet is not a color I would choose but I missed that lavender collection and now its only in that mini flo satchel. I'm thinking that's too small. Hard decision. Time is ticking away.....


Florentine sale at outlet for violet does not end tomorrow. They 60 off


----------



## Nebo

FlorentineQuack, welcome!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Shout out to Nebo also!!!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Thankyou!!!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Florentine sale at outlet for violet does not end tomorrow. They 60 off



Thanks for the tip CFC09.  60% Oh MY!!!


----------



## Vicmarie

FlorentineQuack said:


> Thanks for the tip CFC09.  60% Oh MY!!!




Hi ! I'm considering the violet too ! Are you looking at the regular satchel or another bag ??


----------



## Springer

FlorentineQuack said:


> Hello Dooneynista's!!!!  I'm new to the forum and new to Dooney. Purchased my first navy pocket hobo in October 2013 and have been hooked since then. Wanted my TPF username to be HookedOnFlorentineQuack but it was too long! LOL.  Formerly a Coach girl, now a Dooney Woman. I've been reading everyone's  posts since last week and found out about the sale and phone purchase options at the outlet. HUGE THANKYOU  to all of you. Will post some pics once I learn how to navigate the page. Shout out to CrazyforCoach09, Hopi, PcanTannedBty, MiaBorsa, Cheidel, Twoboyz, Springer, Marybel and Bobetta. Hopefully I didn't forget anyone.



Hello and welcome!!!!! 

Warning: Dooney's can be addictive!


----------



## Springer

FlorentineQuack said:


> :tpfrox:
> Thanks Pcan. I'm on dooney.com right now looking at Violet Florentine bags and accessories. Need to order by tomorrow because the sale ends. Violet is not a color I would choose but I missed that lavender collection and now its only in that mini flo satchel. I'm thinking that's too small. Hard decision. Time is ticking away.....



I was very apprehensive to get the reg flo in violet but did anyway because of the sale. I am one to love bright colors but I wondered if it would be too much. Once he arrived at my door looking all nice I fell in love! I love my violet flo.


----------



## BagJunkey1000

FlorentineQuack said:


> :tpfrox:
> Thanks Pcan. I'm on dooney.com right now looking at Violet Florentine bags and accessories. Need to order by tomorrow because the sale ends. Violet is not a color I would choose but I missed that lavender collection and now its only in that mini flo satchel. I'm thinking that's too small. Hard decision. Time is ticking away.....





Welcome!!!  You are in trouble now FYI....The sale  doesn't end tomorrow.  I was told that it will continue, until sold out.

Message from Starr in Rehoboth below....

Update on the 60 & 65% off Florentine. I just received a message from
our store manager that they will remain at that sale price until they
are completely gone. (Brighter colors )


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BagJunkey1000 said:


> Welcome!!!  You are in trouble now FYI....The sale  doesn't end tomorrow.  I was told that it will continue, until sold out.
> 
> Message from Starr in Rehoboth below....
> 
> Update on the 60 & 65% off Florentine. I just received a message from
> our store manager that they will remain at that sale price until they
> are completely gone. (Brighter colors )




Is this brighter colors on any brighter Flo?


----------



## HoneyKiss81

Wow... I missed a lot been under the weather. That's not good that 65% off still continues. 

And PTB, maybe she meant in the warehouse... Sometimes the system
doesn't update. Call back and get them to double check the stores... U need it girly


----------



## BagJunkey1000

PcanTannedBty said:


> Is this brighter colors on any brighter Flo?




If I'm not mistaken. (Which I have been known to be)...I think it is Violet and Pink left @ 60% and Ocean @. 65%....Double check tomorrow when u call... Have my fingers crossed for your Ivy


----------



## PcanTannedBty

HoneyKiss81 said:


> Wow... I missed a lot been under the weather. That's not good that 65% off still continues.
> 
> And PTB, maybe she meant in the warehouse... Sometimes the system
> doesn't update. Call back and get them to double check the stores... U need it girly




Yup, that's first on my list. Now I think I want the Ocean Clayton. I need to make a decision quick. Sighing!!!


----------



## BagJunkey1000

Springer said:


> I was very apprehensive to get the reg flo in violet but did anyway because of the sale. I am one to love bright colors but I wondered if it would be too much. Once he arrived at my door looking all nice I fell in love! I love my violet flo.




I could of told you that you would !!!


----------



## HoneyKiss81

PTB,
Ocean Clayton is beautiful but a little on the heavy side. A true Dooneynista will take the pain for these bags &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Nebo

FlorentineQuack said:


> Shout out to Nebo also!!!



Thank you dear! It getting pretty busy with all the new members, I love it!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Vicmarie said:


> Hi ! I'm considering the violet too ! Are you looking at the regular satchel or another bag ??



Yes maam. Gonna check out some others before I make a decision.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Springer said:


> Hello and welcome!!!!!
> 
> Warning: Dooney's can be addictive!



I'm open for that addiction.


----------



## BagJunkey1000

HoneyKiss81 said:


> PTB,
> Ocean Clayton is beautiful but a little on the heavy side. A true Dooneynista will take the pain for these bags &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;




HK81...I agree!!!!  Heavy, but heavenly


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Holy mackrel! A girl takes a couple of days off for a surgery and you ladies flat TORE IT UP on here lol

Nebo love... happy belated birthday, and I love the twist strap hobo! 

There are so many new bags and new members... you'd think I was gone for a year! All I can say (thanks to my pain killer filled mind) is welcome to all and I need that Grey Buckley!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

HoneyKiss81 said:


> PTB,
> Ocean Clayton is beautiful but a little on the heavy side. A true Dooneynista will take the pain for these bags &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;




Lol... You are right!! I'll let both my arms go to sleep for a sexy bag. &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> Holy mackrel! A girl takes a couple of days off for a surgery and you ladies flat TORE IT UP on here lol
> 
> Nebo love... happy belated birthday, and I love the twist strap hobo!
> 
> There are so many new bags and new members... you'd think I was gone for a year! All I can say (thanks to my pain killer filled mind) is welcome to all and I need that Grey Buckley!




Lol. Hope you feeling better love!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol. Hope you feeling better love!



I'm medicated enough that I don't feel much of anything at the moment lol How about you pretty lady? Things getting better for you?


----------



## Nebo

Gilmoregirl said:


> Holy mackrel! A girl takes a couple of days off for a surgery and you ladies flat TORE IT UP on here lol
> 
> Nebo love... happy belated birthday, and I love the twist strap hobo!
> 
> There are so many new bags and new members... you'd think I was gone for a year! All I can say (thanks to my pain killer filled mind) is welcome to all and I need that Grey Buckley!




:hug:  How are you feeling, love? Haha, right?! I took a day off for my B Day and Im still catching up! Thank you for good wishes!


----------



## Nebo

On that color list I would probably add salmon too! 

I wish I could get the baby pink and the violet. Wish they would push them back down to 65 % off. 

I will live trough you guys for now , lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> I'm medicated enough that I don't feel much of anything at the moment lol How about you pretty lady? Things getting better for you?




I guess it's a good thing to be "out of it" sometimes. I'm getting better, I Slowly but surely. I decided to ditch the doctors and work on myself naturally. Still no diagnosis but the problems exist. Frustrated. I'm glad you aren't in any pain. &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> I guess it's a good thing to be "out of it" sometimes. I'm getting better, I Slowly but surely. I decided to ditch the doctors and work on myself naturally. Still no diagnosis but the problems exist. Frustrated. I'm glad you aren't in any pain. &#128525;&#128525;



So sorry to hear that! I do like the natural route, hopefully it will help. We have a lot of herb medicine men and women back home and I know it sound all hocusy pocusy, but they do help. Hope you find something similar and get better.

Plus, with the cost of health care in the US, by the time they do figure out or give you the wrong diagnose.. you are selling your Dooneys! Im used to free health  care and going to the doctor for every little thing, without worrying about cost. Here, you think twice before going.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> So sorry to hear that! I do like the natural route, hopefully it will help. We have a lot of herb medicine men and women back home and I know it sound all hocusy pocusy, but they do help. Hope you find something similar and get better.
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, with the cost of health care in the US, by the time they do figure out or give you the wrong diagnose.. you are selling your Dooneys! Im used to free health  care and going to the doctor for every little thing, without worrying about cost. Here, you think twice before going.




Thank you Nebo!! Nothing hocus about the natural way at all. Yeah, I got some advice from some really good people (including someone here who is a lifesaver) and using it daily. That along with the natural things I'm doing should do it. 

You are exactly right!!! By the time it's all said and done, you'll be broke from paying deductibles due to being passed around or dead. I'm to young for either of those so I am taking it into my own hands. 

And for the record... I only sell Dooney's, to BUY more Dooney's!!! Not to pay medical bills or anything else. Lol.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Finding myself window shopping through this forum. Ocean? Violet? Salmon? Ivy? Baby pink?  Clayton vs Kingston? Oh me oh my!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

FlorentineQuack said:


> Finding myself window shopping through this forum. Ocean? Violet? Salmon? Ivy? Baby pink?  Clayton vs Kingston? Oh me oh my!!!




Don't say we didn't warn you... This is serious business here. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;

Or it will make you crazy so the only logical  solution is to GET THEM ALL!!


----------



## Twoboyz

FlorentineQuack said:


> Hello Dooneynista's!!!!  I'm new to the forum and new to Dooney. Purchased my first navy pocket hobo in October 2013 and have been hooked since then. Wanted my TPF username to be HookedOnFlorentineQuack but it was too long! LOL.  Formerly a Coach girl, now a Dooney Woman. I've been reading everyone's  posts since last week and found out about the sale and phone purchase options at the outlet. HUGE THANKYOU  to all of you. Will post some pics once I learn how to navigate the page. Shout out to CrazyforCoach09, Hopi, PcanTannedBty, MiaBorsa, Cheidel, Twoboyz, Springer, Marybel and Bobetta. Hopefully I didn't forget anyone.




Hi FlorentineQuack. Thanks for the shout out. Welcome to the forum!  It's so nice to see so many new Dooney fans coming aboard. There is something about these bags. You can't just stop at one, two, four....fifteen.  It's something else, but it's a whole lot of fun. I hope you find some great deals and of course we will be anxious to see them.


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> I'm medicated enough that I don't feel much of anything at the moment lol How about you pretty lady? Things getting better for you?




I'm glad you're doing okay.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

This is so totally off topic. Is anyone having trouble logging into yahoo? From iPhone or computer?


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I guess it's a good thing to be "out of it" sometimes. I'm getting better, I Slowly but surely. I decided to ditch the doctors and work on myself naturally. Still no diagnosis but the problems exist. Frustrated. I'm glad you aren't in any pain. &#128525;&#128525;




I'm sorry Pcan. I hope you start feeling better. I really believe in natural healing. I hope it helps. I know your positive attitude is key.


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> This is so totally off topic. Is anyone having trouble logging into yahoo? From iPhone or computer?



I had to refresh mine a couple of times, but it finally worked


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> I had to refresh mine a couple of times, but it finally worked




Ty... I finally got it to work. Had to restart my phone. Thanks again!


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ty... I finally got it to work. Had to restart my phone. Thanks again!



No problem &#128515;


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Just received my first phone order Outlet Dooney florentine satchel from UPS today. It was missing the dust bag and crossbody strap and handles were not wrapped in plastic. I called Dooney and the Rep said Outlet Dooney's are sold "As Is". Ladies, is this true?

Thanks Nebo for the thread tip. I'm new to TPF as of yesterday and was really frustrated when my opened my package and posted to the first thread I saw.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Twoboyz said:


> Hi FlorentineQuack. Thanks for the shout out. Welcome to the forum!  It's so nice to see so many new Dooney fans coming aboard. There is something about these bags. You can't just stop at one, two, four....fifteen.  It's something else, but it's a whole lot of fun. I hope you find some great deals and of course we will be anxious to see them.



Thanks TwoBoyZ!!! Can't wait to get to that 15th Dooney. Will post pics soon.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

FlorentineQuack said:


> Just received my first phone order Outlet Dooney florentine satchel from UPS today. It was missing the dust bag and crossbody strap and handles were not wrapped in plastic. I called Dooney and the Rep said Outlet Dooney's are sold "As Is". Ladies, is this true?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Nebo for the thread tip. I'm new to TPF as of yesterday and was really frustrated when my opened my package and posted to the first thread I saw.




If it comes directly from the outlet, then yes... "As Is" but I normally ask for one from the warehouse because it's wrapped in plastic and has everything. 

I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong. 

I've seen bags on the floor missing stuff and they have gone in the back to pull it off another bag... I'm assuming. I'm sorry you didn't have a good first experience. I've always had good experiences but as is mentioned, I have them shipped from warehouse.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

FlorentineQuack said:


> Just received my first phone order Outlet Dooney florentine satchel from UPS today. It was missing the dust bag and crossbody strap and handles were not wrapped in plastic. I called Dooney and the Rep said Outlet Dooney's are sold "As Is". Ladies, is this true?
> 
> Thanks Nebo for the thread tip. I'm new to TPF as of yesterday and was really frustrated when my opened my package and posted to the first thread I saw.


They are not always wrapped to the nine. I dont use the dust bags so I cant remember if mine came with it. Yes. The are final sale exchange only and I think you have 30 days. Is something wrong with the bag?


----------



## FlorentineQuack

PcanTannedBty said:


> Don't say we didn't warn you... This is serious business here. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> Or it will make you crazy so the only logical  solution is to GET THEM ALL!!



You know Pcan, getting them all may not be such a bad idea! Hmmm


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> They are not always wrapped to the nine. I dont use the dust bags so I cant remember if mine came with it. Yes. The are final sale exchange only and I think you have 30 days. Is something wrong with the bag?




I can live without the dust bag but She doesn't have the strap... Though I don't use mine, I still like to have it. Maybe they forgot to check that when she placed her order. They are so busy so I'm sure it slipped their mind. Do you think they will send her a strap?


----------



## FlorentineQuack

crazyforcoach09 said:


> They are not always wrapped to the nine. I dont use the dust bags so I cant remember if mine came with it. Yes. The are final sale exchange only and I think you have 30 days. Is something wrong with the bag?



Very small ink mark, one scuff defect in the leather where it looks as if it was vegetable dyed over the defect. Thanks for reassuring me CFC09. I was so upset.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

FlorentineQuack said:


> You know Pcan, getting them all may not be such a bad idea! Hmmm




Lol... Go girl!!! &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## crazyforcoach09

FlorentineQuack said:


> Very small ink mark, one scuff defect in the leather where it looks as if it was vegetable dyed over the defect. Thanks for reassuring me CFC09. I was so upset.


Was it shipped from a store?  In future always ask to ship from warehouse. Sorry GF


----------



## FlorentineQuack

PcanTannedBty said:


> If it comes directly from the outlet, then yes... "As Is" but I normally ask for one from the warehouse because it's wrapped in plastic and has everything.
> 
> I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> I've seen bags on the floor missing stuff and they have gone in the back to pull it off another bag... I'm assuming. I'm sorry you didn't have a good first experience. I've always had good experiences but as is mentioned, I have them shipped from warehouse.



It came from the warehouse in Orange,  CT. It's ok. Life goes on. Thanks for the info. Now gotta go narrow my selection down for my Violet order!!!!!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Was it shipped from a store?  In future always ask to ship from warehouse. Sorry GF[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Shipped from Orange, CT. It's ok. Thanks for the purse support!


----------



## MaryBel

FlorentineQuack said:


> It came from the warehouse in Orange,  CT. It's ok. Life goes on. Thanks for the info. Now gotta go narrow my selection down for my Violet order!!!!!





I'd call the outlet that you placed the order at and ask them to send you at least the strap or do something.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> I'd call the outlet that you placed the order at and ask them to send you at least the strap or do something.


I think strap was included just was not wrapped


----------



## Bobetta

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I think strap was included just was not wrapped




Ooooh, I thought it was missing and the handles not wrapped. Hmm. If no strap, I would call too.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

MaryBel said:


> I'd call the outlet that you placed the order at and ask them to send you at least the strap or do something.



Thanks.  I will. Its so irritating however.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bobetta said:


> Ooooh, I thought it was missing and the handles not wrapped. Hmm. If no strap, I would call too.


O. Sorry. I musy have read it wrong


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I think strap was included just was not wrapped




I think it could go either way. I had to re-read the sentence.



Bobetta said:


> Ooooh, I thought it was missing and the handles not wrapped. Hmm. If no strap, I would call too.




That was my understanding too.




FlorentineQuack said:


> Thanks.  I will. Its so irritating however.





So, is it missing the strap?


----------



## Nebo

FlorentineQuack said:


> Thanks.  I will. Its so irritating however.



Sorry you had such experience. If its missing a strap and it came from the warehouse, I would call the CS and complain that in my opinion it is defective.

If it came from the outlet that you placed the order with, you have to always ask them to describe the bags you are buying from the store. I love buying directly from the outlet, but I always ask them to describe the bag, compare them etc, before I decide  which one I want ( example- smooth leather vs. pebbled etc). I would then call the outlet and just ask to get the strap. Im not worried about wrapping if its coming from the outlet directly. Usually they just put it in the dust bag and stuff paper all around.

Hope you sort it out.


----------



## Nebo

Btw, what bag did you order?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> Btw, what bag did you order?


Me??  Nothing yet. Cant mke up my mind


----------



## Nebo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Me??  Nothing yet. Cant mke up my mind



Sooooo, noooo Mister Clayton for you just yet


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> Sooooo, noooo Mister Clayton for you just yet


Not yet. I have a few in mind


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Sorry for the confusion on the strap. The dust bag was missing. The strap and handles were not in the plastic coverings. Thought I was purchasing a new bag. One tiny blue ink mark.  I was so irritated while typing my initial post. THANKYOU all for the concern and advice.


----------



## Nebo

Its fine, darling. Sorry. Other then that I hope the bag is in good condition. I ordered two bags from the outlet directly and they were just put in a dust bag, no plastic. Well, one did have the plastic on cause they still havent put it on the floor. Dont let this deter you from ordering more, just ask more questions about the condition next time. And Im sure the ink mark is not too bad 

What style did you get?


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Nebo said:


> Its fine, darling. Sorry. Other then that I hope the bag is in good condition. I ordered two bags from the outlet directly and they were just put in a dust bag, no plastic. Well, one did have the plastic on cause they still havent put it on the floor. Dont let this deter you from ordering more, just ask more questions about the condition next time. And Im sure the ink mark is not too bad
> 
> What style did you get?


Salmon large satchel.


----------



## Nebo

FlorentineQuack said:


> Salmon large satchel.



Oooooh, a beauty then! You will love it! I have the salmon in another style, love the color!


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Holy mackrel! A girl takes a couple of days off for a surgery and you ladies flat TORE IT UP on here lol
> 
> Nebo love... happy belated birthday, and I love the twist strap hobo!
> 
> There are so many new bags and new members... you'd think I was gone for a year! All I can say (thanks to my pain killer filled mind) is welcome to all and I need that Grey Buckley!




I hope you're feeling better today GG. I am having a heck of a time catching up myself. I had a surprise I
Visit from my inlaws in Tuesday and they stayed until yesterday.  I'm free now until Tuesday yay!


----------



## Twoboyz

FlorentineQuack said:


> Just received my first phone order Outlet Dooney florentine satchel from UPS today. It was missing the dust bag and crossbody strap and handles were not wrapped in plastic. I called Dooney and the Rep said Outlet Dooney's are sold "As Is". Ladies, is this true?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Nebo for the thread tip. I'm new to TPF as of yesterday and was really frustrated when my opened my package and posted to the first thread I saw.




I'm sorry you had a bad experience with your first outlet order.  Usually when I go to the outlet I'll always ask if they have any other bags in the back because sometimes the floor models are a little scratched, dusty of dingy looking. Sometimes they'll bring out a completely wrapped one or another color so I've learned it's always good to ask. It's a good idea to ask when ordering over the phone, unless it's shipping from the warehouse. If warehouse, them you have the risk if not knowing the texture if the bag because there is no one to describe it for you. Clearance items are final sale and everything else can be exchanged only once and then the exchange becomes final sale.  The salmon is so pretty


----------



## Twoboyz

Whew! I'm finally caught up on the forum. That was tough. Now to tackle YouTube and then more Breaking Bad on Netflix. I love having a day off and having it all to myself . I just need to squeeze in a workout because I feel a little bit like a bum. Hope everyone else is having a good kickoff to their Labor Day weekend. Enjoy all those new bags!


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> Whew! I'm finally caught up on the forum. That was tough. Now to tackle YouTube and then more Breaking Bad on Netflix. I love having a day off and having it all to myself . I just need to squeeze in a workout because I feel a little bit like a bum. Hope everyone else is having a good kickoff to their Labor Day weekend. Enjoy all those new bags!




Enjoy your day !


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> I hope you're feeling better today GG. I am having a heck of a time catching up myself. I had a surprise I
> Visit from my inlaws in Tuesday and they stayed until yesterday.  I'm free now until Tuesday yay!



I am ty 

Am I the only person who HATES surprise visits? Lol it never fails I'll be doing a coconut oil soak on my hair or whitening strips on my teeth and a mud mask...NEVER FAILS lol

Enjoy your day to yourself sweet lady... you deserve a great day


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gilmoregirl said:


> I am ty
> 
> Am I the only person who HATES surprise visits? Lol it never fails I'll be doing a coconut oil soak on my hair or whitening strips on my teeth and a mud mask...NEVER FAILS lol
> 
> Enjoy your day to yourself sweet lady... you deserve a great day



Or worse...they catch you twerking!!        I hope you are feeling better today, GG.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Or worse...they catch you twerking!!        I hope you are feeling better today, GG.



Ahahahaha don't make me laugh like that! It hurts! Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Enjoy your day !




Thanks Vicmarie!  One hour on the treadmill while watching YouTube.....check! I love multitasking. I even got a nice shoutout from a friend which made my day.  you have a great day too.


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> I am ty
> 
> Am I the only person who HATES surprise visits? Lol it never fails I'll be doing a coconut oil soak on my hair or whitening strips on my teeth and a mud mask...NEVER FAILS lol
> 
> Enjoy your day to yourself sweet lady... you deserve a great day




Thanks GG sweetie! You rest up and heal so you can strut around and rock those new bags! I know right? Luckily I was working from home and I had already done some things here and there to straighten up in my downtime. But when I got that call and they said they were in the neighborhood....dang I never wiped down that bathroom so fast!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Or worse...they catch you twerking!!        I hope you are feeling better today, GG.




Rotflmao!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Whew! I'm finally caught up on the forum. That was tough. Now to tackle YouTube and then more Breaking Bad on Netflix. I love having a day off and having it all to myself . I just need to squeeze in a workout because I feel a little bit like a bum. Hope everyone else is having a good kickoff to their Labor Day weekend. Enjoy all those new bags!




I'm glad you get to have some "you" time! &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;. But TPF and YouTube is a job in itself. &#128513;. Enjoy your weekend girlfriend!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ok sooo... I carried my MK Satchel for a bit today and if I had ANY doubt in my mind that I wasn't a die hard "Dooneynista", today confirmed it!!! I felt so weird carrying her. I felt lost and incomplete ... So I went back home and changed out to my White Signature Vanessa. I can conquer the world now!!! &#128515;That's crazy, I know. I promise I took my meds today. Haha&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok sooo... I carried my MK Satchel for a bit today and if I had ANY doubt in my mind that I wasn't a die hard "Dooneynista", today confirmed it!!! I felt so weird carrying her. I felt lost and incomplete ... So I went back home and changed out to my White Signature Vanessa. I can conquer the world now!!! &#128515;That's crazy, I know. I promise I took my meds today. Haha&#128513;&#128513;



Lol! Doesn't that feel so funny?? I've done that. I'm sure most of us have, but if you're not carrying the right bag it can throw off your whole day!

Your Vanessa is stunning with that outfit so get out there and work it mama!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok sooo... I carried my MK Satchel for a bit today and if I had ANY doubt in my mind that I wasn't a die hard "Dooneynista", today confirmed it!!! I felt so weird carrying her. I felt lost and incomplete ... So I went back home and changed out to my White Signature Vanessa. I can conquer the world now!!! &#128515;That's crazy, I know. I promise I took my meds today. Haha&#128513;&#128513;




I'm sorry she make you feel weird. She sure is pretty, but if she doesn't make you happy, she needs to go. Send her my way


----------



## G.Allyn

PcanTannedBty said:


> I guess it's a good thing to be "out of it" sometimes. I'm getting better, I Slowly but surely. I decided to ditch the doctors and work on myself naturally. Still no diagnosis but the problems exist. Frustrated. I'm glad you aren't in any pain. &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;


 
Hello Pcan,

I don't want to push into your business, but saw you posting about some health issues several days back.  A few TPF members had already offered to assist you with questions, so I didn't feel you needed anything else.  I have been wondering how you have been doing.

Either I missed it, or you kept info private, until you could place a message directly to someone, but I didn't notice anything requesting suggestions from someone in a specific medical/nursing area.

Anyway, I am an RN in critical care.  Primarily cardiothoracic ICU.  Some experience in surgical and medical ICU and coronary ICU.  If you have any questions I would be happy to offer any assistance that I can provide you.

Take care.


----------



## Vicmarie

G.Allyn said:


> Hello Pcan,
> 
> I don't want to push into your business, but saw you posting about some health issues several days back.  A few TPF members had already offered to assist you with questions, so I didn't feel you needed anything else.  I have been wondering how you have been doing.
> 
> Either I missed it, or you kept info private, until you could place a message directly to someone, but I didn't notice anything requesting suggestions from someone in a specific medical/nursing area.
> 
> Anyway, I am an RN in critical care.  Primarily cardiothoracic ICU.  Some experience in surgical and medical ICU and coronary ICU.  If you have any questions I would be happy to offer any assistance that I can provide you.
> 
> Take care.




What a blessing for miss Pcan !!


----------



## Nebo

Gilmoregirl said:


> I am ty
> 
> Am I the only person who HATES surprise visits? Lol it never fails I'll be doing a coconut oil soak on my hair or whitening strips on my teeth and a mud mask...NEVER FAILS lol
> 
> Enjoy your day to yourself sweet lady... you deserve a great day



Ahahaha. I dont like surprises at all. Unless its a Dooney.. but even then I would much rather know which one it is. Husband of Mine knows this and my surprises are planned

I usually get dressed and do a light make up as soon as I get up, so Im ready for the unknown.. just in case.

Good to hear you are doing better.


----------



## Springer

FlorentineQuack said:


> Sorry for the confusion on the strap. The dust bag was missing. The strap and handles were not in the plastic coverings. Thought I was purchasing a new bag. One tiny blue ink mark.  I was so irritated while typing my initial post. THANKYOU all for the concern and advice.



Just as Nebo said, ask questions when you're placing an outlet order specifically to the condition of the bag, how it's wrapped etc. I also had to learn the hard way to do this. I completely understand your frustration. For me personally, when I'm purchasing a handbag, sale price or not, for ME, I need it to be wrapped up like Fort Knox when it arrives. Whether it be right or wrong, that is how I feel and like various tid bits about ourselves, it is something I can't move past. When I ordered my teal flo, it shipped directly from the outlet, not the warehouse, and I was not happy with how it arrived. But I learned that lesson real quick to be able to meet my personal preferences in the future. I feel your frustration fellow dooneyista. Ever since, my outlet purchases other than my accessories have shipped from the warehouse and arrived as I prefer. The accessories I must say were wrapped up very nicely and were well protected.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok sooo... I carried my MK Satchel for a bit today and if I had ANY doubt in my mind that I wasn't a die hard "Dooneynista", today confirmed it!!! I felt so weird carrying her. I felt lost and incomplete ... So I went back home and changed out to my White Signature Vanessa. I can conquer the world now!!! &#128515;That's crazy, I know. I promise I took my meds today. Haha&#128513;&#128513;




I totally get it. I feel the same exact feeling. I feel like I'm impersonating someone. It's crazy because I really like my two MK bags, but I feel wierd. Got anymore of those meds for me?  Lol.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Springer said:


> Just as Nebo said, ask questions when you're placing an outlet order specifically to the condition of the bag, how it's wrapped etc. I also had to learn the hard way to do this. I completely understand your frustration. For me personally, when I'm purchasing a handbag, sale price or not, for ME, I need it to be wrapped up like Fort Knox when it arrives. Whether it be right or wrong, that is how I feel and like various tid bits about ourselves, it is something I can't move past. When I ordered my teal flo, it shipped directly from the outlet, not the warehouse, and I was not happy with how it arrived. But I learned that lesson real quick to be able to meet my personal preferences in the future. I feel your frustration fellow dooneyista. Ever since, my outlet purchases other than my accessories have shipped from the warehouse and arrived as I prefer. The accessories I must say were wrapped up very nicely and were well protected.



Thankyou for the tip. I'm gonna keep her because if I exchange, her replacement may be worse. Live and learn about being a Dooneynista!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Tried to upload pictures from my Galaxy Note 3 and ipad. No luck. Seems pretty difficult. I'm sure there has to be a simpler way. I'm not very good with techy thingys. Someone please help.


----------



## Nebo

FlorentineQuack said:


> Tried to upload pictures from my Galaxy Note 3 and ipad. No luck. Seems pretty difficult. I'm sure there has to be a simpler way. I'm not very good with techy thingys. Someone please help.




I dont know how it looks on those devices, but I'll try to help. First of you pictures have to be a certain size in pixels- 1000x1000, or later on when you posted enough posts they amp it up to 1500x1500. After you have resized your photos if that was the issue. You click on post a reply under the thread. After you have written your reply, under that box you will find an option Manage attachments. A new window will open. Use in that new window the option of upload, find your photo, make sure its the right size (!!) and then click upload. It will  upload the photo, and you can close that window and go back to the main one with your reply. You will see your attachment ( the name of it) under the box in Manage attachments. Click preview post to make sure all is well, click submit reply.

Hope this helps.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Nebo said:


> I dont know how it looks on those devices, but I'll try to help. First of you pictures have to be a certain size in pixels- 1000x1000, or later on when you posted enough posts they amp it up to 1500x1500. After you have resized your photos if that was the issue. You click on post a reply under the thread. After you have written your reply, under that box you will find an option Manage attachments. A new window will open. Use in that new window the option of upload, find your photo, make sure its the right size (!!) and then click upload. It will  upload the photo, and you can close that window and go back to the main one with your reply. You will see your attachment ( the name of it) under the box in Manage attachments. Click preview post to make sure all is well, click submit reply.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Ok. Thanks.  Will try to resize.


----------



## Springer

I have found that I can post pictures in the actual app only. When I come to where I usually view the forum, through safari, it says my pics are too large. So I just do it the other way. :/


----------



## gatorgirl07

FlorentineQuack said:


> Tried to upload pictures from my Galaxy Note 3 and ipad. No luck. Seems pretty difficult. I'm sure there has to be a simpler way. I'm not very good with techy thingys. Someone please help.



Does it force close?  I have noticed that you have to already have taken the pic and use the gallery instead of the camera for the oics to work.  I have the galaxy s5.  Let me know if I can help


----------



## Springer

I have mixed up some of my yellow warranty cards that I have collected upon receiving my handbags. I am trying to match them up to the proper bags. For the color of one of them, it has the letters "TE". Would I be safe to assume that's the card for my teal satchel?


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> I have mixed up some of my yellow warranty cards that I have collected upon receiving my handbags. I am trying to match them up to the proper bags. For the color of one of them, it has the letters "TE". Would I be safe to assume that's the card for my teal satchel?




yes, I believe TE is teal!


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> yes, I believe TE is teal!



Thank you. Much appreciated!


----------



## Bobetta

Springer said:


> I have mixed up some of my yellow warranty cards that I have collected upon receiving my handbags. I am trying to match them up to the proper bags. For the color of one of them, it has the letters "TE". Would I be safe to assume that's the card for my teal satchel?




That just happened to me. I have two cards mixed up. My mystery letters are "SB." SB? I dunno. Maybe it's overly obvious and I'm not getting it. Lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> That just happened to me. I have two cards mixed up. My mystery letters are "SB." SB? I dunno. Maybe it's overly obvious and I'm not getting it. Lol.




Does the SB mean Strawberry?


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Does the SB mean Strawberry?




Hmm. Would make sense. Except I don't have one. Lol. Maybe they sent me the wrong card and I never noticed? Now I'm gonna match up all my right ones to find the missing one. The mystery continues.....


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> Hmm. Would make sense. Except I don't have one. Lol. Maybe they sent me the wrong card and I never noticed? Now I'm gonna match up all my right ones to find the missing one. The mystery continues.....




Lol...

What color is the bag?? It could stand for Blue, like Sky Blue but I don't think Dooney has any colors by that name. My mind is on a roll now trying to figure it out. Lol.


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol...
> 
> What color is the bag?? It could stand for Blue, like Sky Blue but I don't think Dooney has any colors by that name. My mind is on a roll now trying to figure it out. Lol.




Lol! I know. I'm gonna have to go through the girls now. My two cards were in my Aqua Satchel but I have my Aqua's card. I dunno. Maybe a wallet or clutch? I have two small ones. Let me go look now! Lol.


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol...
> 
> What color is the bag?? It could stand for Blue, like Sky Blue but I don't think Dooney has any colors by that name. My mind is on a roll now trying to figure it out. Lol.




Ok. Mystery solved. You were right "Sky Blue." I was focused on my bags and forgot about my wristlets. And didn't realize they call this one the "Sky Blue" Large Wristlet. 
Thanks for your guidance.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> Ok. Mystery solved. You were right "Sky Blue." I was focused on my bags and forgot about my wristlets. And didn't realize they call this one the "Sky Blue" Large Wristlet.
> Thanks for your guidance.
> 
> View attachment 2736361




Ahhh nice!!! See what happens when wonderful minds work together? &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahhh nice!!! See what happens when wonderful minds work together? [emoji16][emoji16]




Soooooo true. 
Thanks!


----------



## Springer

I'll go ahead and put this in the off topic thread.  We passed through Macys today and I was absolutely appalled at the condition of the various styles of florentine leather handbags they had out. What the heck do people do to these bags? They are on a security rope however you can handle them, touch them and such. Some of the marks/damage to them looks like it couldn't have happened unless it was intentional. It just really ticked me off that people would treat property/products that isn't theirs with such disrespect. Don't get me wrong, I know the occasional and accidental scratch and bump can happen but some of these looked like they had been dragged behind and run over by a semi. Just a rant.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> I'll go ahead and put this in the off topic thread.  We passed through Macys today and I was absolutely appalled at the condition of the various styles of florentine leather handbags they had out. What the heck do people do to these bags? They are on a security rope however you can handle them, touch them and such. Some of the marks/damage to them looks like it couldn't have happened unless it was intentional. It just really ticked me off that people would treat property/products that isn't theirs with such disrespect. Don't get me wrong, I know the occasional and accidental scratch and bump can happen but some of these looked like they had been dragged behind and run over by a semi. Just a rant.



I saw an SA "dust" a florentine with a dirty rag and aerosol spray... I don't think it's necessarily the customers doing it lol


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> I saw an SA "dust" a florentine with a dirty rag and aerosol spray... I don't think it's necessarily the customers doing it lol



Oh my. I have no words for that. Dang.....


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> Oh my. I have no words for that. Dang.....



Exactly lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> I'll go ahead and put this in the off topic thread.  We passed through Macys today and I was absolutely appalled at the condition of the various styles of florentine leather handbags they had out. What the heck do people do to these bags? They are on a security rope however you can handle them, touch them and such. Some of the marks/damage to them looks like it couldn't have happened unless it was intentional. It just really ticked me off that people would treat property/products that isn't theirs with such disrespect. Don't get me wrong, I know the occasional and accidental scratch and bump can happen but some of these looked like they had been dragged behind and run over by a semi. Just a rant.




I've people do it intentionally. It pisses me off!! Some people look at them with no intent at all of buying and ruins it for those of us who are serious buyers. Sighing...


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I'll go ahead and put this in the off topic thread.  We passed through Macys today and I was absolutely appalled at the condition of the various styles of florentine leather handbags they had out. What the heck do people do to these bags? They are on a security rope however you can handle them, touch them and such. Some of the marks/damage to them looks like it couldn't have happened unless it was intentional. It just really ticked me off that people would treat property/products that isn't theirs with such disrespect. Don't get me wrong, I know the occasional and accidental scratch and bump can happen but some of these looked like they had been dragged behind and run over by a semi. Just a rant.




I couldn't believe it myself! I normally wouldn't buy a Dooney at a department store because I have an outlet nearby, but the first time I went in there just to look I was shocked at how the bags looked and that anyone would actually pay that kind of money for these bags. The bags at the outlet look so nice in comparison.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I couldn't believe it myself! I normally wouldn't buy a Dooney at a department store because I have an outlet nearby, but the first time I went in there just to look I was shocked at how the bags looked and that anyone would actually pay that kind of money for these bags. The bags at the outlet look so nice in comparison.




I agree!!! Those bags look horrible, especially the Flo bags.


----------



## flik

Twoboyz said:


> I couldn't believe it myself! I normally wouldn't buy a Dooney at a department store because I have an outlet nearby, but the first time I went in there just to look I was shocked at how the bags looked and that anyone would actually pay that kind of money for these bags. The bags at the outlet look so nice in comparison.



Yup. Agreed.


----------



## Di 623

Springer said:


> I'll go ahead and put this in the off topic thread.  We passed through Macys today and I was absolutely appalled at the condition of the various styles of florentine leather handbags they had out. What the heck do people do to these bags? They are on a security rope however you can handle them, touch them and such. Some of the marks/damage to them looks like it couldn't have happened unless it was intentional. It just really ticked me off that people would treat property/products that isn't theirs with such disrespect. Don't get me wrong, I know the occasional and accidental scratch and bump can happen but some of these looked like they had been dragged behind and run over by a semi. Just a rant.



Isn't it unbelievable? Off-topic as well, but goes along with this: I used to work at a shoe store, and the leather on one style was similar to Florentine where it would show scratches relatively easily. It was also not the....how do I put this...nicest clientele. They etched swear words into the leather of the shoes. Could not believe it. There was NO way to save those shoes. Why someone would intentionally do that is beyond me.


----------



## Di 623

Thought I'd let the Logo Lock fans know there are 2 new colors on waitlist....Mint and Lilac.


----------



## Bobetta

Di 623 said:


> Thought I'd let the Logo Lock fans know there are 2 new colors on waitlist....Mint and Lilac.




Yes! I saw that last night when I was scouting new colors. We were confused by the spring-tone of the colors. (Two other bags had those colors too. And some others.) I wonder when they will debut. Mint and lilac sounds sooo pretty and gentle. Lol.


----------



## Di 623

Ah ok!! I didn't go far back enough, sorry!! Yeah I was confused, are we going into fall??? I keep waiting for the dark gray to come back and it hasn't yet.


----------



## Bobetta

Di 623 said:


> Ah ok!! I didn't go far back enough, sorry!! Yeah I was confused, are we going into fall??? I keep waiting for the dark gray to come back and it hasn't yet.




I know. So confused. I didn't announce the Logo Lock colors though. I just posted the Pebble Leather Chelsea and one other. Blanking out right now. But, right? What's up with that? One of the colors of the other bag was Spring Fuchsia. Oh, was it the Small Flo Satchel? I think it was. Long day. Where's our grey?!? (Which the Small Flo grey was restocked. But I'm a Mini or Regular/large girl these days.) hmmm.


----------



## Twoboyz

Di 623 said:


> Thought I'd let the Logo Lock fans know there are 2 new colors on waitlist....Mint and Lilac.




Interesting. I can't wait to see what these new colors are going to look like. There's a show in Saturday I think.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Day 2... Left empty handed yesterday, let's see what today holds. Hitting outlet 3 of 3 today.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Day 2... Left empty handed yesterday, let's see what today holds. Hitting outlet 3 of 3 today.



Good luck! Have fun!


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Day 2... Left empty handed yesterday, let's see what today holds. Hitting outlet 3 of 3 today.




Whoo hoo!! It's on! Hope you find something great.


----------



## tlo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Day 2... Left empty handed yesterday, let's see what today holds. Hitting outlet 3 of 3 today.



Have fun and good luck!  But I'm secretly hoping for pics!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Day 2... Left empty handed yesterday, let's see what today holds. Hitting outlet 3 of 3 today.




Woo hoo! I can't wait!  I could use some good news and eye candy


----------



## G.Allyn

I know many of us are first in line to purchase D&B handbags, but I have seen others mention buying L.K. Bennett shoes.

Just a heads up to those who purchase L.K.Bennett, I saw on another style/clothing blog there is a sale (U.S. site only).  PROMO CODE IS LD 40 for 40% off the current sale price.  I purchased a pair of summer shoes for -70%.  Initial cost was $295.00 and I paid $88.00.  Hope I did the math correctly!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Had anyone seen this bag before? It's shaped like the classic satchel or speedy. I really liked it but price pint still too high for what I'm willing to spend. It's a TMoro Brownn very pretty. I couldn't sneak and take lots of pictures this time. The picture doesn't do the bag any justice at all ATTACH]2738261[/ATTACH]


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Had anyone seen this bag before? It's shaped like the classic satchel or speedy. I really liked it but price pint still too high for what I'm willing to spend. It's a TMoro Brownn very pretty. I couldn't sneak and take lots of pictures this time. The picture doesn't do the bag any justice at all ATTACH]2738261[/ATTACH]



I think I saw that bag, but it could have been another one.  The one I saw was sort of boxy looking so I think it was a different bag.  You could have fooled me, she looks navy in the picture.  She's pretty.  Very classy and structured.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Had anyone seen this bag before? It's shaped like the classic satchel or speedy. I really liked it but price pint still too high for what I'm willing to spend. It's a TMoro Brownn very pretty. I couldn't sneak and take lots of pictures this time. The picture doesn't do the bag any justice at all ATTACH]2738261[/ATTACH]



Is she the Alto Elena? Or Elise maybe... started with an E lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I think I saw that bag, but it could have been another one.  The one I saw was sort of boxy looking so I think it was a different bag.  You could have fooled me, she looks navy in the picture.  She's pretty.  Very classy and structured.




Yes it may be the  same one because this one is boxy and very structured as well. It's unlike anything I have in my collection but not enough to buy it at this time


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes it may be the  same one because this one is boxy and very structured as well. It's unlike anything I have in my collection but not enough to buy it at this time



It would have to move out of the way for that Clayton for awhile anyway.


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Had anyone seen this bag before? It's shaped like the classic satchel or speedy. I really liked it but price pint still too high for what I'm willing to spend. It's a TMoro Brownn very pretty. I couldn't sneak and take lots of pictures this time. The picture doesn't do the bag any justice at all ATTACH]2738261[/ATTACH]




This looks like a bag this lady was trying decide on. She was confused and I told her to keep walking around the store with both to feel them out. She had this bag (it looks like it from the pic) in a super dark brown. Looked "clean" and classic. Priced at like 160? I'm not sure. And she had a Croco hobo in Chestnut priced at 104? It was the last one. I yelled at her to not put it down till she was sure. Lol. A lady was hovering her for it. Then she spotted it in a Fuchsia pink. She was there for a bit. Lol. 
But back to your pic, the SA told us it was an Italian Leather and total quality and priced higher. What I didn't like, was as chic as it is, you're stuck carrying her in the crux of your arm or handles. Which can be fine. But there's no shoulder carrying like the hobo. (Does it have a long strap? I didn't see one.) But I am a fan of the bag. I like those retro, clean lines. A lot. 
And in the end, my store buddy bought the Fuschia Croco Hobo and her buddy bought the Chestnut looking one.


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Had anyone seen this bag before? It's shaped like the classic satchel or speedy. I really liked it but price pint still too high for what I'm willing to spend. It's a TMoro Brownn very pretty. I couldn't sneak and take lots of pictures this time. The picture doesn't do the bag any justice at all ATTACH]2738261[/ATTACH]




On wow that is beautiful !!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Had anyone seen this bag before? It's shaped like the classic satchel or speedy. I really liked it but price pint still too high for what I'm willing to spend. It's a TMoro Brownn very pretty. I couldn't sneak and take lots of pictures this time. The picture doesn't do the bag any justice at all ATTACH]2738261[/ATTACH]



It looks like the Alto Elena...  http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=66765&sitex=10020:22372:US


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Had anyone seen this bag before? It's shaped like the classic satchel or speedy. I really liked it but price pint still too high for what I'm willing to spend. It's a TMoro Brownn very pretty. I couldn't sneak and take lots of pictures this time. The picture doesn't do the bag any justice at all ATTACH]2738261[/ATTACH]



Love that!  Would definitely get that for the right price


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes it may be the  same one because this one is boxy and very structured as well. It's unlike anything I have in my collection but not enough to buy it at this time



Which store is that, PTB?  Did they have a lot of Altos?


----------



## Vicmarie

How much we're they selling it for ? I have to admit that i get very nervous thinking about calling the outlets. I'm waiting for a credit for the trade in I sent and I wanna start thinking about what I'm gonna get, but I'm nervous about calling to see what is the and what is shippable  this alto it gorgeous.... I want a smith but am wondering what colors they have and for how much ....sighhh


----------



## G.Allyn

PcanTannedBty said:


> Had anyone seen this bag before? It's shaped like the classic satchel or speedy. I really liked it but price pint still too high for what I'm willing to spend. It's a TMoro Brownn very pretty. I couldn't sneak and take lots of pictures this time. The picture doesn't do the bag any justice at all ATTACH]2738261[/ATTACH]


 

Yummy bag!  Thanks for letting us know.  It has my name on it.  Satchel-check, great leather-check, structured bag-double check.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Vicmarie said:


> How much we're they selling it for ? I have to admit that i get very nervous thinking about calling the outlets. I'm waiting for a credit for the trade in I sent and I wanna start thinking about what I'm gonna get, but I'm nervous about calling to see what is the and what is shippable  this alto it gorgeous.... I want a smith but am wondering what colors they have and for how much ....sighhh



Your credit has to be used for full price, not outlet prices. You have to order a new full price bag from dot Com. The Elena is still available on Dooney.com


----------



## Vicmarie

Ohhh I thought it had to be atleast double the price... Like if they gave me 150 I'd have to buy one of 300 ? Ahhhh now I'm confused


----------



## Nebo

Vicmarie said:


> How much we're they selling it for ? I have to admit that i get very nervous thinking about calling the outlets. I'm waiting for a credit for the trade in I sent and I wanna start thinking about what I'm gonna get, but I'm nervous about calling to see what is the and what is shippable  this alto it gorgeous.... I want a smith but am wondering what colors they have and for how much ....sighhh



I was told today by the outlet SA that the smith bag is on clearance in core colors, meaning you can get the red, chestnut, black, natural, t moro 50% off.

Just so you know


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> Ohhh I thought it had to be atleast double the price... Like if they gave me 150 I'd have to buy one of 300 ? Ahhhh now I'm confused



You have to use the trade in credit on a full-price bag, and it has to be from Dooney.com.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> This looks like a bag this lady was trying decide on. She was confused and I told her to keep walking around the store with both to feel them out. She had this bag (it looks like it from the pic) in a super dark brown. Looked "clean" and classic. Priced at like 160? I'm not sure. And she had a Croco hobo in Chestnut priced at 104? It was the last one. I yelled at her to not put it down till she was sure. Lol. A lady was hovering her for it. Then she spotted it in a Fuchsia pink. She was there for a bit. Lol.
> But back to your pic, the SA told us it was an Italian Leather and total quality and priced higher. What I didn't like, was as chic as it is, you're stuck carrying her in the crux of your arm or handles. Which can be fine. But there's no shoulder carrying like the hobo. (Does it have a long strap? I didn't see one.) But I am a fan of the bag. I like those retro, clean lines. A lot.
> And in the end, my store buddy bought the Fuschia Croco Hobo and her buddy bought the Chestnut looking one.




It's really a nice bag but I didn't want to pay that price even at the discount. I could tell it was a different type leather. I can't remember the name of the bag but it sort of looked like Alto. It had a shoulder strap but it hooked on square rings on opposite sides. That's what I didn't like about it. No, this was one on sale for like $280 or something like that. It was over $500 regular price. 

Nice Croco choices your buddies got. Croco is beautiful in Fuschia.


----------



## Vicmarie

MiaBorsa said:


> You have to use the trade in credit on a full-price bag, and it has to be from Dooney.com.







Gilmoregirl said:


> Your credit has to be used for full price, not outlet prices. You have to order a new full price bag from dot Com. The Elena is still available on Dooney.com




Okay ... Well hopefully I'll get about 200 back ( doubt it ) so I can buy the grey smith....thanks for the info!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Vicmarie said:


> Okay ... Well hopefully I'll get about 200 back ( doubt it ) so I can buy the grey smith....thanks for the info!



What did you trade in? They will give you half of the original retail price


----------



## CatePNW

Just booked the MAN trip, DH and DS go to Vegas every year and they will go in early October.  I hope there are some exciting deals at the Dooney Outlet around that time, I *think* he will go and get it for me if I give him enough details!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

CatePNW said:


> Just booked the MAN trip, DH and DS go to Vegas every year and they will go in early October.  I hope there are some exciting deals at the Dooney Outlet around that time, I *think* he will go and get it for me if I give him enough details!



Yay! And kind of scary LOL have you trained him in the art of fine leather selection??


----------



## Vicmarie

I sent this one in ..


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> Just booked the MAN trip, DH and DS go to Vegas every year and they will go in early October.  I hope there are some exciting deals at the Dooney Outlet around that time, I *think* he will go and get it for me if I give him enough details!



OMG.  I would have to call the outlet and put the specific items on hold, then let him pick them up!!  There's no telling what my hub would come home with.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2738541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sent this one in ..



If I remember right this was a TSV 7 or 8 years ago... I don't recall the price though


----------



## Vicmarie

Gilmoregirl said:


> If I remember right this was a TSV 7 or 8 years ago... I don't recall the price though




Really ? My ex boyfriends mother gave it to me used in 2006 ...li never used it and I figured it would be ok to send in  I know nothing about it lol


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Vicmarie said:


> Really ? My ex boyfriends mother gave it to me used in 2006 ...li never used it and I figured it would be ok to send in  I know nothing about it lol



Anything is ok to send it... condition doesn't matter either. They accept them all as long as the serial tag hasn't been cut. It's definitely worth it to get a good discount on a new bag, especially if you never use it


----------



## MiaBorsa

I see the CRIMSON Kingston is back in stock on QVC...and on EP.   

ETA--Well, that was fast.     It's gone.  POOF.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MiaBorsa said:


> I see the CRIMSON Kingston is back in stock on QVC...and on EP.



Uh oh... lol


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gilmoregirl said:


> Uh oh... lol



It's already gone, GG.


----------



## CatePNW

Gilmoregirl said:


> Yay! And kind of scary LOL have you trained him in the art of fine leather selection??


No, I haven't, but he knows I'm pretty picky so he better look it over with a sharp eye!  I'm just conditioning him so in case there is something I want him to get for me he will not object....LOL!


----------



## CatePNW

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG.  I would have to call the outlet and put the specific items on hold, then let him pick them up!!  There's no telling what my hub would come home with.


I'd probably have to text or email him the exact details and then make him have an SA confirm it's all correct!  But hey, when you don't live near outlets, it's even exciting to have this kind of access to one.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

CatePNW said:


> No, I haven't, but he knows I'm pretty picky so he better look it over with a sharp eye!  I'm just conditioning him so in case there is something I want him to get for me he will not object....LOL!



Lol! He's a good man to try regardless  do you both have smart phones? You can send pics of what you want and he can send you pics of what he finds lol... or video chat/shop lol


----------



## CatePNW

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG.  I would have to call the outlet and put the specific items on hold, then let him pick them up!!  There's no telling what my hub would come home with.





Gilmoregirl said:


> Lol! He's a good man to try regardless  do you both have smart phones? You can send pics of what you want and he can send you pics of what he finds lol... or video chat/shop lol


Oh yeah, that's the plan for sure.  I told him to download Skype so I can just go on a virtual shop along with him.  He did download it but still has to set up an account, I mean, I will have to set him up an account.  He has iPhone and I have Windows Phone and Android Tablet, so the simple Facetime won't work.


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Oh yeah, that's the plan for sure.  I told him to download Skype so I can just go on a virtual shop along with him.  He did download it but still has to set up an account, I mean, I will have to set him up an account.  He has iPhone and I have Windows Phone and Android Tablet, so the simple Facetime won't work.




That's a great idea! Hopefully they won't mind if he tells them what's going on. If you can't crash the MAN trip then Skype is the next best thing!


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> That's a great idea! Hopefully they won't mind if he tells them what's going on. If you can't crash the MAN trip then Skype is the next best thing!


I don't want to crash the MAN trip, that is my peaceful week at home alone and I LOVE it!  I might even take me an overnight trip to Seattle so I can shop the nice outlet there.  I like being at home alone, but don't love traveling alone, so not sure yet if I will take a little trip or not.


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> I don't want to crash the MAN trip, that is my peaceful week at home alone and I LOVE it!  I might even take me an overnight trip to Seattle so I can shop the nice outlet there.  I like being at home alone, but don't love traveling alone, so not sure yet if I will take a little trip or not.




It sounds like fun!  I love home alone time too


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> It's really a nice bag but I didn't want to pay that price even at the discount. I could tell it was a different type leather. I can't remember the name of the bag but it sort of looked like Alto. It had a shoulder strap but it hooked on square rings on opposite sides. That's what I didn't like about it. No, this was one on sale for like $280 or something like that. It was over $500 regular price.
> 
> Nice Croco choices your buddies got. Croco is beautiful in Fuschia.




Yeah, no, it definitely wasn't 280 because it wouldn't have even been close. It was a similar style bag then.  280 on discount is painful. 
Yeah, the Croco style bags they got were nice. And so was the price they got them.


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Just booked the MAN trip, DH and DS go to Vegas every year and they will go in early October.  I hope there are some exciting deals at the Dooney Outlet around that time, I *think* he will go and get it for me if I give him enough details!




That's awesome Cate. Hopefully they can bring you back a few goodies! Do some research and find which bags they have and then call the night before they go and ask them to put whatever you want on hold. That way they can focus on checking quality instead of making sure it's the right bag.



MiaBorsa said:


> OMG.  I would have to call the outlet and put the specific items on hold, then let him pick them up!!  There's no telling what my hub would come home with.




That's what I did once when I send DH to the outlet in Chicago to get me my giraffe safari bag. I called the outlet the night before, put the bag on hold and then he picked it up. Good thing I did that because he told me there was another one he liked better. I think it was a Lee tote.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I see the CRIMSON Kingston is back in stock on QVC...and on EP.
> 
> ETA--Well, that was fast.     It's gone.  POOF.





I'm so glad I got mine 65% off at the outlet.


----------



## G.Allyn

Gilmoregirl said:


> Anything is ok to send it... condition doesn't matter either. They accept them all as long as the serial tag hasn't been cut. It's definitely worth it to get a good discount on a new bag, especially if you never use it


 

I purchased a -50% off handbag from an outlet as a phone order.  Since I hadn't had a chance to see the bag, I was not really crazy about it, but ended up keeping it.  A few months later, still hadn't grown on me and I was past the 30 day(?) return limit.  I mailed it off to the trade in program and received a credit for what I had paid.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Been on waitlist for Dark Grey Chelsea- FIANLLLLLY she in process


----------



## Gilmoregirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Been on waitlist for Dark Grey Chelsea- FIANLLLLLY she in process



Yay!


----------



## lovethatduck

G.Allyn said:


> I purchased a -50% off handbag from an outlet as a phone order.  Since I hadn't had a chance to see the bag, I was not really crazy about it, but ended up keeping it.  A few months later, still hadn't grown on me and I was past the 30 day(?) return limit.  I mailed it off to the trade in program and received a credit for what I had paid.



Hi, GA!

Can you clarify how much credit you received for your returned bag? Was it half of what you paid,  as some here have?  Was it more?

I have one like that--past 30 days, carried twice, now sitting in its dust bag in my closet. If I can get more than half what I paid, I will use the credit. If not, I'll just keep the bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lovethatduck said:


> Hi, GA!
> 
> Can you clarify how much credit you received for your returned bag? Was it half of what you paid,  as some here have?  Was it more?
> 
> I have one like that--past 30 days, carried twice, now sitting in its dust bag in my closet. If I can get more than half what I paid, I will use the credit. If not, I'll just keep the bag.



You get half of the original retail price of the bag; it doesn't matter what you paid.  (Of course, you have to trade for a full-price bag of at least the same value as your trade or they will reduce the amount of the trade in credit.)


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Been on waitlist for Dark Grey Chelsea- FIANLLLLLY she in process


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Been on waitlist for Dark Grey Chelsea- FIANLLLLLY she in process




Yayyyyy!  Happy for you CFC!


----------



## G.Allyn

lovethatduck said:


> Hi, GA!
> 
> Can you clarify how much credit you received for your returned bag? Was it half of what you paid,  as some here have?  Was it more?
> 
> I have one like that--past 30 days, carried twice, now sitting in its dust bag in my closet. If I can get more than half what I paid, I will use the credit. If not, I'll just keep the bag.


 

The handbag was $348.00 discounted at the outlet -50%, for $174.00 purchase price.  I really didn't like it, but kind of talked myself into keeping it because of the good price.  Two months went by and I thought I would see if they would take it as a trade in and it worked.  They gave me a credit of $174.00, so I got the whole thing back.

Really worked out for me.  I usually am a pretty decisive shopper, but had an injury and have been in a great deal of pain this summer and cannot make good decisions.  Can't spell, write a decent sentence or think clearly.  This is the reason for more returns than usual.


----------



## lovethatduck

MiaBorsa said:


> You get half of the original retail price of the bag; it doesn't matter what you paid.  (Of course, you have to trade for a full-price bag of at least the same value as your trade or they will reduce the amount of the trade in credit.)



Crystal!

Thanks,  G!


----------



## lovethatduck

G.Allyn said:


> The handbag was $348.00 discounted at the outlet -50%, for $174.00 purchase price.  I really didn't like it, but kind of talked myself into keeping it because of the good price.  Two months went by and I thought I would see if they would take it as a trade in and it worked.  They gave me a credit of $174.00, so I got the whole thing back.
> 
> Really worked out for me.  I usually am a pretty decisive shopper, but had an injury and have been in a great deal of pain this summer and cannot make good decisions.  Can't spell, write a decent sentence or think clearly.  This is the reason for more returns than usual.




Oh, my goodness!

I'm sorry you're going through a difficult time, and wish you full recovery.


----------



## G.Allyn

lovethatduck said:


> Oh, my goodness!
> 
> I'm sorry you're going through a difficult time, and wish you full recovery.


 

Thank You!  Really appreciate it.


----------



## Twoboyz

I just wanted to give some quick thoughts on the WEN Six Thirteen Perfume. I think Bobetta was interested. I really like it. To me it smells exactly like the conditioner. Some of the reviews on the Q were saying it's too much on the vanilla side. Yes, I do smell vanilla, but it still smells to me just like the Conditioner. So if you like the smell of it you will like this. It really does stay with you, more than any of my other fragrances. They were right on the money with that!  I think it's a keeper! 

As for my D&C corduroy jacket. The color is divine in the olive.  It's still too big! I ordered a size down this time and it's still too big and boxy looking. Jury is out in this one still.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Tomorrow is last day for send orders for about a week. New system going into place.


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Tomorrow is last day for send orders for about a week. New system going into place.





Please explain...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Please explain...


Phone orders will stop for a week starting fri. They have a new phone order system to put in


----------



## Gilmoregirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Phone orders will stop for a week starting fri. They have a new phone order system to put in



Oh gawd... I hope it goes smoother than the last dot Com update


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Tomorrow is last day for send orders for about a week. New system going into place.



I was wondering about that.  I had a call from the Vero Beach outlet and the message said if I wanted a bag shipped I would have to call them before the store closes tonight.  I was like, "what?"


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> Oh gawd... I hope it goes smoother than the last dot Com update


Lololololololololol


----------



## Springer

You mean no phone orders can be placed to the outlets for a week? This might be a good thing. For me.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> You mean no phone orders can be placed to the outlets for a week? This might be a good thing. For me.




Lol!


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> Lol!



Is that what it means?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

That's what it means... but if it goes like the website update did... we could be looking at two or three weeks lol


----------



## lovethatduck

Gilmoregirl said:


> That's what it means... but if it goes like the website update did... we could be looking at two or three weeks lol



Did I miss something? Source(s), please?


----------



## Nebo

lovethatduck said:


> Did I miss something? Source(s), please?




They are implementing a new system in for ordering/billing in the outlet stores. Due to that they wont be able to take any phone orders- putting orders in the new system, for one week.

p.s.- I just got the info from a SA about the new system, but cfc got the info that they wont be able to take any orders for a week.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Been on waitlist for Dark Grey Chelsea- FIANLLLLLY she in process




Yaaaay!!! Can't wait to see her.


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> That's what it means... but if it goes like the website update did... we could be looking at two or three weeks lol



I have to say I hope this breaks my routine and moves me away from thinking about new bags. 

This just seems so sudden. Didn't hear or read anything about this happening until when I asked this question earlier.


----------



## lovethatduck

Nebo said:


> They are implementing a new system in for ordering/billing in the outlet stores. Due to that they wont be able to take any phone orders- putting orders in the new system, for one week.
> 
> p.s.- I just got the info from a SA about the new system, but cfc got the info that they wont be able to take any orders for a week.



Much thanks,  Nebo!

None of the SAs on my many phone calls today mentioned that bit of news--from Tulalip to Rehoboth. 

Looking into white multicolor signature bags (not shippable) and the Gretchen hobo. On one hand, that's now moot! On the other hand, what a much needed break from the months long, frenetic, nonstop phone order shopping. 

Tomorrow, I will pack up and ship out 1 return for credit, and 2 returns/exchanges/repairs. 

I can cool my jets on the Gretchen for when it's more than 30% off, and shippable. I don't see it going away any time soon, anyhow. Redeem my credit for the multicolor(s) on the Dooney site. And, wait for the large grey florentine satchel to debut on QVC on 5 or 6 easy pays.

Sounds like a plan.  Stay cool, calm and collected.

That's the ticket.


----------



## Nebo

Pcan, TB mentioned your clayton video, so I had to take a looksie before bed time. Your video is great and the bag is really beautiful! It looks like a totally different shade of blue. I love it! It also doesnt look as big as I thought it would. Clayton is definitely getting back on my list thank to you


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Pcan, TB mentioned your clayton video, so I had to take a looksie before bed time. Your video is great and the bag is really beautiful! It looks like a totally different shade of blue. I love it! It also doesnt look as big as I thought it would. Clayton is definitely getting back on my list thank to you




Oh cool!!! &#128513;&#128513; yes, I like the different shade of blue only because I have the true shade with my reg satchel. If I hadn't had the beautiful color on my satchel first and I had received this color shade first, I don't think I would have been satisfied. &#128533;&#128533;. The video makes it look Navy but it almost comes off as a dark Teal I'm certain lights. I thought it would
Be huge on me too! It always felt that way when I tried them on but I guess you overlook things sometimes and just go for it. &#128513;Thanks for watching the video girly!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Another YouTube rant... A subscriber asked if I can do something else on my Channel besides Dooney videos. 

Uhhhh... NO!!!

She says when she sees it's a new Dooney video she can't watch and almost unsubscribe every time. 

Again... Uhhhh NO!!! 

Ok,  done. I'm just surprised at the nerve of some people. If you don't like my videos, then don't watch. I won't be offended at all.


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Another YouTube rant... A subscriber asked if I can do something else on my Channel besides Dooney videos.
> 
> Uhhhh... NO!!!
> 
> She says when she sees it's a Dooney video she can't watch and almost unsubscribe every time.
> 
> Again... Uhhhh NO!!!
> 
> Ok,  done. I'm just surprised at the nerve of some people.




Ha! The nerve of people. Society has lost all manners and reserve, in my opinion. It's YouTube, people. You can pick and choose what to watch. Is she a subscriber for your hair/fashion side? I mean, you can't please everyone. For every "her," you have another ten that really enjoy your Dooney videos. I know I do. I found you before I found my Dooney home here. Didn't realize you lived here too. Lol. 
Matter of fact, I'm gonna create a YouTube account, find you and subscribe. And comment! So there. Lol. Please. You got me all riled up at 6:30 am. Haters will hate. Always got something to say. 
(Can't wait to watch your Clayton video...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> Ha! The nerve of people. Society has lost all manners and reserve, in my opinion. It's YouTube, people. You can pick and choose what to watch. Is she a subscriber for your hair/fashion side? I mean, you can't please everyone. For every "her," you have another ten that really enjoy your Dooney videos. I know I do. I found you before I found my Dooney home here. Didn't realize you lived here too. Lol.
> Matter of fact, I'm gonna create a YouTube account, find you and subscribe. And comment! So there. Lol. Please. You got me all riled up at 6:30 am. Haters will hate. Always got something to say.
> (Can't wait to watch your Clayton video...




Lol... &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;

Exactly!!! You can pick and choose. I really don't care if I only have 2 people watching. It's not that serious!!! I'm not sure if she's a hair subscriber or not. It was the first time seeing her name. I respond to all comments only channel and the name doesn't sound familiar. 

Girl...  All riled up too!!! Pissing me off this early in the morn. I responded her in a nice nasty way. She took me out of my element today. I told her to unsubscribe if she don't like what videos I make. There!!!! Thanks girl for listening. I really should
Not let the ignorance of others aggregate others... Like you said.. "It's YouTube people". &#128515;


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> You mean no phone orders can be placed to the outlets for a week? This might be a good thing. For me.


 

Yes - after today for a week - trying to get all the glitches out of the new system......


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Another YouTube rant... A subscriber asked if I can do something else on my Channel besides Dooney videos.
> 
> Uhhhh... NO!!!
> 
> She says when she sees it's a new Dooney video she can't watch and almost unsubscribe every time.
> 
> Again... Uhhhh NO!!!
> 
> Ok,  done. I'm just surprised at the nerve of some people. If you don't like my videos, then don't watch. I won't be offended at all.


 

I cant I just cant - SAT DOWN FELICIA!!!!


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Another YouTube rant... A subscriber asked if I can do something else on my Channel besides Dooney videos.
> 
> Uhhhh... NO!!!
> 
> She says when she sees it's a new Dooney video she can't watch and almost unsubscribe every time.
> 
> Again... Uhhhh NO!!!
> 
> Ok,  done. I'm just surprised at the nerve of some people. If you don't like my videos, then don't watch. I won't be offended at all.



Whyyyyy would she unsubscribe when allllllll it takes is for you to make different videos, duuuh

Internet is a swamp... troll monsters everywhere.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Another YouTube rant... A subscriber asked if I can do something else on my Channel besides Dooney videos.
> 
> Uhhhh... NO!!!
> 
> She says when she sees it's a new Dooney video she can't watch and almost unsubscribe every time.
> 
> Again... Uhhhh NO!!!
> 
> Ok,  done. I'm just surprised at the nerve of some people. If you don't like my videos, then don't watch. I won't be offended at all.




Wow.  I'm riled up too! I love your Dooney videos. Doesn't she know you're the original Dooneynista in YouTube? Seriously, if you don't like the content if a video, don't watch!! Okay I'm done. Sorry you have to deal with such people. You are out there sharing what you love with us and we love it and love you! We love all the Dooneynistas on YouTube. I have so much respect for all of you who have the nerve to put yourselves out there.  have a great day GF.


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Another YouTube rant... A subscriber asked if I can do something else on my Channel besides Dooney videos.
> 
> Uhhhh... NO!!!
> 
> She says when she sees it's a new Dooney video she can't watch and almost unsubscribe every time.
> 
> Again... Uhhhh NO!!!
> 
> Ok,  done. I'm just surprised at the nerve of some people. If you don't like my videos, then don't watch. I won't be offended at all.



Excuse me? Who exactly does this person think they are? If they don't like it, they don't have to watch it. I cannot fathom ever doing that to someone. How pretentious.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

OMG Sunshine - I am watching the Clayton video - CALLING TODAY bc of you


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I cant I just cant - SAT DOWN FELICIA!!!!




Lol... Lol... I know right?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Lol... I know right?


 

when I read that I was like WTH - she tripping


----------



## Bobetta

crazyforcoach09 said:


> when I read that I was like WTH - she tripping




Tripping hard! Sheesh.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Whyyyyy would she unsubscribe when allllllll it takes is for you to make different videos, duuuh
> 
> 
> 
> Internet is a swamp... troll monsters everywhere.




Well she needs to unsub because I'm not making different videos just because of ONE person. 

Troll monsters irritate me!! &#128540;


----------



## G.Allyn

PcanTannedBty said:


> Another YouTube rant... A subscriber asked if I can do something else on my Channel besides Dooney videos.
> 
> Uhhhh... NO!!!
> 
> She says when she sees it's a new Dooney video she can't watch and almost unsubscribe every time.
> 
> Again... Uhhhh NO!!!
> 
> Ok,  done. I'm just surprised at the nerve of some people. If you don't like my videos, then don't watch. I won't be offended at all.


 
Face it, we all see mean comments all over the place, but this person was nasty enough to try to make this personal for no reason.

Clearly, you take time and thought with your descriptions.  They help me see the shade, size and features better than I can see anywhere else.  Many of us appreciate the service you provide and a place to dream about the next bag.

My sister is a psychologist and she reminds me that MEAN people are unhappy people.


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Well she needs to unsub because I'm not making different videos just because of ONE person.
> 
> Troll monsters irritate me!! &#128540;



Yes!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> OMG Sunshine - I am watching the Clayton video - CALLING TODAY bc of you




Yes girly, OMG. Yay!!!! I love it when I can enable. That should be my middle name... "ThePecanENABLERBeauty". You getn Ocean?? I want more now. I am so loving the Clayton. I thought it would feel bulky carrying her but she's not. It only looks large when carrying next to the body or cross body, in my opinion. I may break down and get the Chestnut or Natural. The red is beautiful in this bag but I think the bag is a bit to large to be in red.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

lovethatduck said:


> Much thanks,  Nebo!
> 
> None of the SAs on my many phone calls today mentioned that bit of news--from Tulalip to Rehoboth.
> 
> Looking into white multicolor signature bags (not shippable) and the Gretchen hobo. On one hand, that's now moot! On the other hand, what a much needed break from the months long, frenetic, nonstop phone order shopping.
> 
> Tomorrow, I will pack up and ship out 1 return for credit, and 2 returns/exchanges/repairs.
> 
> I can cool my jets on the Gretchen for when it's more than 30% off, and shippable. I don't see it going away any time soon, anyhow. Redeem my credit for the multicolor(s) on the Dooney site. And, wait for the large grey florentine satchel to debut on QVC on 5 or 6 easy pays.
> 
> Sounds like a plan.  Stay cool, calm and collected.
> 
> That's the ticket.



The only ones told were the "regular callers" lol who tipped us off. Some of the ladies have been calling the same SAs for a while and have a strong retail therapy relationship with them 

ETA: it appears that QVC has discontinued carrying the large florentine satchel. Once they clearance an item out it usually never returns with the exception of a rare "One time only"


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Well she needs to unsub because I'm not making different videos just because of ONE person.
> 
> Troll monsters irritate me!! &#128540;



I want you to know when I got up around 5:45 to get my little boy's things ready and lunch pack, I got onto this forum and saw someone saying you had the clayton video up. I was watching your clayton video around 6:00 this morning. Keep making those Dooney's videos we love them!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> *The only ones told were the "regular callers" lol who tipped us off. Some of the ladies have been calling the same SAs for a while and have a strong retail therapy relationship with them *
> 
> ETA: it appears that QVC has discontinued carrying the large florentine satchel. Once they clearance an item out it usually never returns with the exception of a rare "One time only"


 

I agree - when they see my number they just say Hello LOLOLOLOLOL
yesterday I called and she answered - I was just emailing you LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> I want you to know when I got up around 5:45 to get my little boy's things ready and lunch pack, I got onto this forum and saw someone saying you had the clayton video up. I was watching your clayton video around 6:00 this morning. Keep making those Dooney's videos we love them!




I love it!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;. I'll keep them coming girlfriend... Just for you! &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I agree - when they see my number they just say Hello LOLOLOLOLOL
> yesterday I called and she answered - I was just emailing you LOLOLOLOLOL




Lol... They ways mention u when I call. Lol!!! They say you call all the time for us here.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... They ways mention u when I call. Lol!!! They say you call all the time for us here.


 


LOLOLOLOLOLOL - I do - I call or email all the time - trying to keep up with the sales.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I agree - when they see my number they just say Hello LOLOLOLOLOL
> yesterday I called and she answered - I was just emailing you LOLOLOLOLOL



 It's a great relationship to have!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOL - I do - I call or email all the time - trying to keep up with the sales.




Lol. Lol... 3 people you should keep on your good side... Your lawyer, the police and the outlet SA's. &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Phone orders are NOW down until future notice.  Will update when they email me.


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Well she needs to unsub because I'm not making different videos just because of ONE person.
> 
> Troll monsters irritate me!! &#128540;




I "thumbs upped" your comment to her , you handled it beautifully ! This chick is crazy . Get outta here with that mess ..


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> I "thumbs upped" your comment to her , you handled it beautifully ! This chick is crazy . Get outta here with that mess ..




Thanks for your support girly!!! I normally don't even pay comments like that any attention but it was to early for that mess. &#128513;&#128513;.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I have to say... I am really LOVING Miss Clayton!!! Not sure what I've been waiting on. I see the Natural or Chestnut in my NEAR future but Id  have to see it in person to ensure it's almost scratch proof like my Ocean Clay. These bags are such eye candy and so comfy to carry.  &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; I know a lot of think they are heavy but me personally don't think they are any heavier than the reg Flo or front pocket satchel. I want more... NOW!!! &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Gilmoregirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Phone orders are NOW down until future notice.  Will update when they email me.



Ahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> I have to say... I am really LOVING Miss Clayton!!! Not sure what I've been waiting on. I see the Natural or Chestnut in my NEAR future but Id  have to see it in person to ensure it's almost scratch proof like my Ocean Clay. These bags are such eye candy and so comfy to carry.  &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; I know a lot of think they are heavy but me personally don't think they are any heavier than the reg Flo or front pocket satchel. I want more... NOW!!! &#128513;&#128513;



This makes me so excited for my violet clayton today! I don't think I'm going to be able to save him until cold weather like originally planned!


----------



## Nebo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I agree - when they see my number they just say Hello LOLOLOLOLOL
> yesterday I called and she answered - I was just emailing you LOLOLOLOLOL





 They love you and we love you too for sharing.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> They love you and we love you too for sharing.


 

awwww Thanks Boo - They love you TOOOOOO


----------



## Springer

Perfect for the off topic thread. I have 3 obsessions: dooney handbags, Silver brand jeans and phone cases. The brand Ballistic brand can be very rugged and protective. I am particularly fond of their hardcore series. Not the sleekest looking case but it does the job it's made for. They are having a big sale on their current iphone cases. There's a code they have on the site that you enter when checking out that gives you 40% off any cases for iPhones. Just putting this out there incase others have the same interest as me.  Just got me a hot pink/black hardcore case that's normally $59 for $34 and shipping was free.


----------



## elbgrl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Phone orders are NOW down until future notice.  Will update when they email me.



What's up?  Are they not feeling the love for us?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> What's up?  Are they not feeling the love for us?


 

LOLOL No just upgrading to a new system


----------



## elbgrl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> LOLOL No just upgrading to a new system



Oh ok, wow that's a relief!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Yahoo just announced that Joan Rivers has died.  Wow.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Yahoo just announced that Joan Rivers has died.  Wow.


 

so sad - gals at QVC gonna miss her


----------



## lovethatduck

MiaBorsa said:


> Yahoo just announced that Joan Rivers has died.  Wow.



Oh, wow ...


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOL - I do - I call or email all the time - trying to keep up with the sales.




Thank you CFC for all that you do!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Yahoo just announced that Joan Rivers has died.  Wow.




We heard right away in my office. So sad. I enjoyed her, even on QVC where she was a very much toned down and well behaved Joan Rivers.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Yahoo just announced that Joan Rivers has died.  Wow.





Oh no, so sad! I love Joan!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Perfect for the off topic thread. I have 3 obsessions: dooney handbags, Silver brand jeans and phone cases. The brand Ballistic brand can be very rugged and protective. I am particularly fond of their hardcore series. Not the sleekest looking case but it does the job it's made for. They are having a big sale on their current iphone cases. There's a code they have on the site that you enter when checking out that gives you 40% off any cases for iPhones. Just putting this out there incase others have the same interest as me.  Just got me a hot pink/black hardcore case that's normally $59 for $34 and shipping was free.




Thanks for the info.  I like phone cases too, but like to keep them slim. I'll check them out though. Just a reminder that the iPhone 6 is about to release in the next couple of weeks. It's going to be bigger.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> This makes me so excited for my violet clayton today! I don't think I'm going to be able to save him until cold weather like originally planned!




I think you're safe. Violet is an all weather color.. It's just too cheerful to sit in a closet for a season.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> so sad - gals at QVC gonna miss her




That's what I said. &#128533;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I think you're safe. Violet is an all weather color.. It's just too cheerful to sit in a closet for a season.




That's what I was thinking!!! &#128513;


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> so sad - gals at QVC gonna miss her



And the haters on the Q bulletin board will start spewing their hate.   

I clipped this quote from a Yahoo article... how "Joan" is this??   It made me smile that even in her last days, she had it her way...


*On Wednesday, Melissa announced Joan had been "moved out of intensive care and into a private room where she is being kept comfortable." According to family friend Cindy Adams, the room was professionally decorated with flowers, bows, plants, while show tunes  played on CD and a white faux mink blanket covered the bed. Her hair and makeup were kept immaculate  just as Joan would want it.*


----------



## lovethatduck

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Phone orders are NOW down until future notice.  Will update when they email me.



Through September 8th,  according to my favorite SA.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Thank you CFC for all that you do!


Awww. No problem. I like savin ppl money


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lovethatduck said:


> Through September 8th,  according to my favorite SA.


I hoppppe so.


----------



## Bobetta

MiaBorsa said:


> Yahoo just announced that Joan Rivers has died.  Wow.




I was pretty bummed out when I heard the news earlier. I was rooting for her but I knew she wasn't going to make it. I just bought one of her dresses two or three weeks ago on QVC and watched her presentation. I remember thinking she seemed "off" and not 100% well. Hoped it was nothing. She had more than a few years left. Poor Joan. And poor Melissa and her son. Always hard.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> And the haters on the Q bulletin board will start spewing their hate.
> 
> 
> 
> I clipped this quote from a Yahoo article... how "Joan" is this??   It made me smile that even in her last days, she had it her way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *On Wednesday, Melissa announced Joan had been "moved out of intensive care and into a private room where she is being kept comfortable." According to family friend Cindy Adams, the room was professionally decorated with flowers, bows, plants, while show tunes  played on CD and a white faux mink blanket covered the bed. Her hair and makeup were kept immaculate  just as Joan would want it.*




Me too. I read this article earlier today. We all had a chuckle at work.


----------



## BagJunkey1000

PcanTannedBty said:


> I have to say... I am really LOVING Miss Clayton!!! Not sure what I've been waiting on. I see the Natural or Chestnut in my NEAR future but Id  have to see it in person to ensure it's almost scratch proof like my Ocean Clay. These bags are such eye candy and so comfy to carry.  &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; I know a lot of think they are heavy but me personally don't think they are any heavier than the reg Flo or front pocket satchel. I want more... NOW!!! &#128513;&#128513;




This is one time when I feel good about saying "Told you so"...,


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BagJunkey1000 said:


> This is one time when I feel good about saying "Told you so"...,




Lol... Yes, you did!!! I love her... I'm looking at the Natural or Chestnut next. Then hopefully there is still Orange and Violet left.


----------



## Twoboyz

Any Train fans among us? I'm loving Train Q Sessions Live on QVC. Of course a storm came through and it messed up my satellite. . I love that Pat Monahans sisters love the Q and shop there all the time. I hope the Q does this with more musical artists in the future.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Any Train fans among us? I'm loving Train Q Sessions Live on QVC. Of course a storm came through and it messed up my satellite. . I love that Pat Monahans sisters love the Q and shop there all the time. I hope the Q does this with more musical artists in the future.




I was watching. I like Train too. Forgot how many of their songs I liked. Lol. It was nice to see and hear today. (I'm still bumming about Joan Rivers. Ugh.)


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> I was watching. I like Train too. Forgot how many of their songs I liked. Lol. It was nice to see and hear today. (I'm still bumming about Joan Rivers. Ugh.)




I know me too.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Bobetta said:


> I was watching. I like Train too. Forgot how many of their songs I liked. Lol. It was nice to see and hear today. (I'm still bumming about Joan Rivers. Ugh.)



I was just watching Access Hollywood and they said she used to hang out, and was great friends with Prince Charles... who knew??!

I loved her. It's been such a sad and hard year for show business. So sad


----------



## lovethatduck

First son and I were just talking about Joan last week. I was commenting how she had been around since I was a teenager, and how nice it was to have her still here at 81.

Joan Rivers was one of two female comics that I can remember who did stints on the Johnny Carson. Phyllis Diller was the other one.   

There were others, I'm sure, but Joan and Phyllis were at the forefront.

Lucille Ball was in a class all by herself.


----------



## Bobetta

Gilmoregirl said:


> I was just watching Access Hollywood and they said she used to hang out, and was great friends with Prince Charles... who knew??!
> 
> I loved her. It's been such a sad and hard year for show business. So sad







lovethatduck said:


> First son and I were just talking about Joan last week. I was commenting how she had been around since I was a teenager, and how nice it was to have her still here at 81.
> 
> 
> 
> Joan Rivers was one of two female comics that I can remember who did stints on the Johnny Carson. Phyllis Diller was the other one.
> 
> 
> 
> There were others, I'm sure, but Joan and Phyllis were at the forefront.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucille Ball was in a class all by herself.




I've always known of her presence but it wasn't until her recent years via reality shows, pretty much, where I felt like I got to know her. Celebrity Apprentice, and Fashion Police. And I even caught a few glimpses of her and Melissa's show a few times. Class act lady. (I didn't know she was close to Prince Charles. Lol.) 
I know she was 81. People say, oh, she had good years. But so what? She had more in her. I guess I'm selfish. I wanted her to stick around. Reminds me that life keeps changing and that old-timer Hollywood era is disappearing if not gone already. Bummer.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Did y'all see the QVC tribute to Joan?   Very well done.   (Scroll down a little to the video.)  http://community.qvc.com/blogs/joan...ssing-of-joan-rivers.aspx?metaeSpot=Home|Home


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Did y'all see the QVC tribute to Joan?   Very well done.   (Scroll down a little to the video.)  http://community.qvc.com/blogs/joan...ssing-of-joan-rivers.aspx?metaeSpot=Home|Home




For some reason I couldn't open this link, but I just caught the tribute on QVC and it was really nice. I didn't know Joan was on QVC for so long. We lost a truly unique and special personality.


----------



## Nebo

Hey ladies! My  friend took me to a thrift store yesterday and I finally found a little coffee table for my  living room . Our living room is on the smaller side, all the smaller tables they had in stores were still massive. This little cherry guy was perfect. Yesterday it got a coat of black suede paint and today Im putting coats of polly on it. Will do the after pic once it is in 

I loooved the cherry finish on it, but it was really badly scratched and the color doesnt go with our house decor. I was ready to pay 300$ for a table I found, scored this little mister for 15$. Very happy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> Hey ladies! My  friend took me to a thrift store yesterday and I finally found a little coffee table for my  living room . Our living room is on the smaller side, all the smaller tables they had in stores were still massive. This little cherry guy was perfect. Yesterday it got a coat of black suede paint and today Im putting coats of polly on it. Will do the after pic once it is in
> 
> I loooved the cherry finish on it, but it was really badly scratched and the color doesnt go with our house decor. I was ready to pay 300$ for a table I found, scored this little mister for 15$. Very happy!



Very nice, Nebo!   You are so talented with furniture finishing!   Congrats.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> Hey ladies! My  friend took me to a thrift store yesterday and I finally found a little coffee table for my  living room . Our living room is on the smaller side, all the smaller tables they had in stores were still massive. This little cherry guy was perfect. Yesterday it got a coat of black suede paint and today Im putting coats of polly on it. Will do the after pic once it is in
> 
> I loooved the cherry finish on it, but it was really badly scratched and the color doesnt go with our house decor. I was ready to pay 300$ for a table I found, scored this little mister for 15$. Very happy!



Well done! I was just in the process of trolling our local resale sites for similar ideas. We've been renovating and I can't find pieces that are what I have in my mind lol so I've decided to try and do my own as well. I may ask you for tips! Lol


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> For some reason I couldn't open this link, but I just caught the tribute on QVC and it was really nice. I didn't know Joan was on QVC for so long. We lost a truly unique and special personality.



I saw on the Q BB that there was an hour long tribute on NBC last night.  Apparently Joan's products have sold over $1 BILLION dollars on QVC.   YIKES.


----------



## MiaBorsa

And my OT tidbit for today; I got 5" cut off my hair yesterday and it feels weird.   

I was also just thinking how every thread in the Dooney section seems to wander, so we make them all "Off Topic."


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MiaBorsa said:


> And my OT tidbit for today; I got 5" cut off my hair yesterday and it feels weird.



Lol... it's amazing how much we notice that isn't it?

I keep talking about giving up about two feet of mine, maybe more (I'd love to try a pixie cut lol) hubs says it would traumatize the kids, I'm pretty sure he'd be the only one crying lol


----------



## Nebo

Gilmoregirl said:


> Well done! I was just in the process of trolling our local resale sites for similar ideas. We've been renovating and I can't find pieces that are what I have in my mind lol so I've decided to try and do my own as well. I may ask you for tips! Lol



Hahaha, Im not sure how much I can help, but Im good with searching for DIY tips&tricks hahah. Internet is my friend. We have done, or should I say- I have done a lot of these little things to make our home ours. If I had a shop in the back, I would definitely try furniture making, at least the small stuff. So far, I have done painting and upholstering. Painted some stripes on the wall of our bathroom- loveeeeed that little trick.
Now Im trying to find the right kind of square little ottomans. Sometimes they have them at target, but I just might make them and upholster them in a fabric I like.



MiaBorsa said:


> And my OT tidbit for today; I got 5" cut off my hair yesterday and it feels weird.
> 
> I was also just thinking how every thread in the Dooney section seems to wander, so we make them all "Off Topic."



Thank you for your kind comment. I had really long hair, then did the angled Rihanna bob, jet black hair dye. Now Im to bra strap  length , growing it out with my natural color. 



Gilmoregirl said:


> Lol... it's amazing how much we notice that isn't it?
> 
> I keep talking about giving up about two feet of mine, maybe more (I'd love to try a pixie cut lol) hubs says it would traumatize the kids, I'm pretty sure he'd be the only one crying lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Hey ladies! My  friend took me to a thrift store yesterday and I finally found a little coffee table for my  living room . Our living room is on the smaller side, all the smaller tables they had in stores were still massive. This little cherry guy was perfect. Yesterday it got a coat of black suede paint and today Im putting coats of polly on it. Will do the after pic once it is in
> 
> 
> 
> I loooved the cherry finish on it, but it was really badly scratched and the color doesnt go with our house decor. I was ready to pay 300$ for a table I found, scored this little mister for 15$. Very happy!




Very nice!  Great deal too! I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> And my OT tidbit for today; I got 5" cut off my hair yesterday and it feels weird.
> 
> I was also just thinking how every thread in the Dooney section seems to wander, so we make them all "Off Topic."




You are a brave woman! This is coming from someone who cuts a half an inch and feels like it looks sooo much shorter.   change is good sometimes. Your hair must have been pretty long.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

We finally got a break in the heat today so we decided to go car shopping. Yay!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> You are a brave woman! This is coming from someone who cuts a half an inch and feels like it looks sooo much shorter.   change is good sometimes. Your hair must have been pretty long.


Yeah, I don't "do" really short hair.   It just doesn't work for me.


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> Lol... it's amazing how much we notice that isn't it?
> 
> I keep talking about giving up about two feet of mine, maybe more (I'd love to try a pixie cut lol) hubs says it would traumatize the kids, I'm pretty sure he'd be the only one crying lol



I tell you what, if you have thick hair or long hair, in the summer heat it's just like you are literally wearing a toboggan. I always remind my husband of that when he doesn't understand why I get so hot so easily sometimes.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> I tell you what, if you have thick hair or long hair, in the summer heat it's just like you are literally wearing a toboggan. I always remind my husband of that when he doesn't understand why I get so hot so easily sometimes.



It's horrible! Lol and the past few months I haven't felt like doing anything with it so I've been rocking the "Dr Quinn Medicine Woman" braid lol my hair is very long, very thick and very, very curly. Like 80's spiral perm curly lol


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gilmoregirl said:


> It's horrible! Lol and the past few months I haven't felt like doing anything with it so I've been rocking the "Dr Quinn Medicine Woman" braid lol my hair is very long, very thick and very, very curly. Like 80's spiral perm curly lol



I've been the ponytail queen all summer, but I like a french braid, too.  Anything to get it off the neck.


----------



## elbgrl

I have been suffering from thinning hair, which I wear alot in a ponytail, or bun since its usually below shoulder length.  At the beginning of the summer, I cut it to chin length to avoid stressing it too much by manipulating it, and am amazed at the difference it made!  My hair feels like its grown in so much better now, even though its now about shoulder length.  And it was cooler without having to wear it up, so a win-win.


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> We finally got a break in the heat today so we decided to go car shopping. Yay!




Exciting!  Did you find anything?


----------



## Twoboyz

You guys all sound like you have great hair. Mine looks terrible short so I am forever trying to grow it. It's fine, frizzy, and wavy. I swear I just can't grow it past a certain point. I air dry it everyday and I still manage to get split ends. It's been an ongoing battle.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Exciting!  Did you find anything?



We did  we bought a super cute little car. It's used but it's super cute! My new grocery getter  and hubby gets the biggun


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> You guys all sound like you have great hair. Mine looks terrible short so I am forever trying to grow it. It's fine, frizzy, and wavy. I swear I just can't grow it past a certain point. I air dry it everyday and I still manage to get split ends. It's been an ongoing battle.



There is a forum out there, longhaircomunity or something, they have some really great tips how to grow your hair out. Specially for the "no passing this point " type of hair.

Mine has been really long, so I know it has the capacity. It is also fine, but very "sharp". My hairdresser always says it is running under the scissors 

This time around Im trying to have it natural as possible. All of it is my natural color now. I use the most awesome hair mask- shea moisture raw shea- plus add lavender, peppermint and tea tree oil in drops. Mix it up, rub it on my scalp really good and hold for 20 min. My hair has been growing from that on some places where it has been really thin.
Anything with those oils stimulate the follicle. Anything with nettle does that too.

I try to wear "protective styles" when Im sleeping or in the house or on the non wash days. Always try to remember not to tie the ponytail on the same spot a lot, etc.


----------



## Nebo

Also, I do my hair cuts on dry hair, never wet. It took a little to find a hairdresser here that wanted to do that. But since my hair is not very thick, every strand counts. I have stopped cutting my hair wet years ago and never looked back.

This way I get the cut right where I want it, and there are no surprises once I go home and wash my hair.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> You guys all sound like you have great hair. Mine looks terrible short so I am forever trying to grow it. It's fine, frizzy, and wavy. I swear I just can't grow it past a certain point. I air dry it everyday and I still manage to get split ends. It's been an ongoing battle.



You're a WEN girl right? Does WEN have any deep treatments? I have THICK, dry coarse hair... my best friend is coconut oil. Once a week in the summer and every 5 days in the winter I soak my hair in coconut oil. I can't remember the last time I had a split end. I never use heat on my hair. I use Aussie Moist sham/con and do the 3 minute miracle once a week (3 days after the coconut oil) it's cheap and easy lol but I wear a LOT of braids and updos lol


----------



## Nebo

Gilmoregirl said:


> We did  we bought a super cute little car. It's used but it's super cute! My new grocery getter  and hubby gets the biggun



Awesome! Here everybody drives such biiiig cars/trucks/SUV's that Im just scared to get something small for myself. They wouldnt even see me on the road. Which is a shame, a cute little Spark or Smart would be perfect for TJM trips hehehe.


----------



## Nebo

Gilmoregirl said:


> but I wear a LOT of braids and updos lol



This is probably the reason why you hair is so good. I really try to have my hair up as much as I can, and to protect my ends, have them tucked in etc.

For a hair mask I cant say enough about shea moisture raw mask- you have it at Walmart, Target.. makes the hair so soft and strong afterwards.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> This is probably the reason why you hair is so good. I really try to have my hair up as much as I can, and to protect my ends, have them tucked in etc.
> 
> For a hair mask I cant say enough about shea moisture raw mask- you have it at Walmart, Target.. makes the hair so soft and strong afterwards.



I looked at that the other day...  they were on sale lol I might try it. My local stores are bad about not stocking the stuff I like


----------



## Nebo

Gilmoregirl said:


> I looked at that the other day...  they were on sale lol I might try it. My local stores are bad about not stocking the stuff I like



I tried the pink and green one, but the yellow/golden one ( raw shea treatment) is the one I like the best. If you do try it, let me know what you think


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> I tried the pink and green one, but the yellow/golden one ( raw shea treatment) is the one I like the best. If you do try it, let me know what you think



I will


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> We did  we bought a super cute little car. It's used but it's super cute! My new grocery getter  and hubby gets the biggun




It's so fun getting a new car. Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> There is a forum out there, longhaircomunity or something, they have some really great tips how to grow your hair out. Specially for the "no passing this point " type of hair.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine has been really long, so I know it has the capacity. It is also fine, but very "sharp". My hairdresser always says it is running under the scissors
> 
> 
> 
> This time around Im trying to have it natural as possible. All of it is my natural color now. I use the most awesome hair mask- shea moisture raw shea- plus add lavender, peppermint and tea tree oil in drops. Mix it up, rub it on my scalp really good and hold for 20 min. My hair has been growing from that on some places where it has been really thin.
> 
> Anything with those oils stimulate the follicle. Anything with nettle does that too.
> 
> 
> 
> I try to wear "protective styles" when Im sleeping or in the house or on the non wash days. Always try to remember not to tie the ponytail on the same spot a lot, etc.




Thank you for the tips and information Nebo. I will look for that forum and the  hair mask you mentioned. I think part of my problem is I don't leave my hair alone. I'm a twirler so I'm always touching it, twirling m, twisting it in my hands. It must be hereditary because DS does it too. I try to stop but I just can't because it's relaxing. You know, like bags, lol! Your hair is beautiful.


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> You're a WEN girl right? Does WEN have any deep treatments? I have THICK, dry coarse hair... my best friend is coconut oil. Once a week in the summer and every 5 days in the winter I soak my hair in coconut oil. I can't remember the last time I had a split end. I never use heat on my hair. I use Aussie Moist sham/con and do the 3 minute miracle once a week (3 days after the coconut oil) it's cheap and easy lol but I wear a LOT of braids and updos lol




Yes I'm a WEN girl. I have a hair mask and the treatment oils. But I don't do them regularly which I'm sure would help me if I did. I also have a big container of coconut oil, but I'm afraid it might make my hair too weighed down and flat. This also happens when I deep condition.  My hair hasn't shined this much ever. The wen also makes it super soft. 
Thanks for the tips GG. Your hair sounds amazing. I'd love to have a big thick mane if hair.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Yes I'm a WEN girl. I have a hair mask and the treatment oils. But I don't do them regularly which I'm sure would help me if I did. I also have a big container of coconut oil, but I'm afraid it might make my hair too weighed down and flat. This also happens when I deep condition.  My hair hasn't shined this much ever. The wen also makes it super soft.
> Thanks for the tips GG. Your hair sounds amazing. I'd love to have a big thick mane if hair.



My moms hair is like that. (Weighs down easily, thin and fine) I used to buy her stuff for her hair all of the time but she was never one to use it. She's never been one to spend money on herself at all. Never took care of her skin or anything. I think i over compensate for her lack of interest in beauty 

She took Biotin supplements for a while and she thought that helped but she stopped that too. 

When I was in high school she had me get up early every day to fix her hair for her before work (braids and updos, hot factory) and she grew it down to her bum. So I think Nebo is right... the styling may be a defensive maneuver lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> My moms hair is like that. (Weighs down easily, thin and fine) I used to buy her stuff for her hair all of the time but she was never one to use it. She's never been one to spend money on herself at all. Never took care of her skin or anything. I think i over compensate for her lack of interest in beauty
> 
> She took Biotin supplements for a while and she thought that helped but she stopped that too.
> 
> When I was in high school she had me get up early every day to fix her hair for her before work (braids and updos, hot factory) and she grew it down to her bum. So I think Nebo is right... the styling may be a defensive maneuver lol




Great daughter you are for helping your mom like that in the early morning! My mom is similar, but she has the thick hair and I have the fine. Lol. She stopped coloring her hair because she got tired of doing it. She's been all silver since about 60. I don't know if I'll ever stop coloring. Since WEN I just do my roots so that helps. I think Nebo is definitely on to something. When I put my hair up I don't touch it as much, can't twirl. Lol


----------



## Nebo

Touching hair, twisting it and also just hair hanging down where the ends get caught at something, rub against your clothes etc- all can cause some damage if the hair is already naturally fragile. Because of my thin hair, I take so much time to do all the oils, masks etc. Specially on my scalp- thats where the action is anyway  All of that is too oily for my hair, but I just shampoo two times and skip the conditioner when I deep treat it, and its not weighed down. I do put Matrix hot tamer something that helps with possible heat damage. I always dry my scalp area with a blow drier.Air dry only when it is really really hot and I turn of the AC, otherwise with a little bit of a breeze- headache.

TB, thank you for the nice comment. Your hair is very pretty to me. I hope some of the updos help with the length.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Touching hair, twisting it and also just hair hanging down where the ends get caught at something, rub against your clothes etc- all can cause some damage if the hair is already naturally fragile. Because of my thin hair, I take so much time to do all the oils, masks etc. Specially on my scalp- thats where the action is anyway  All of that is too oily for my hair, but I just shampoo two times and skip the conditioner when I deep treat it, and its not weighed down. I do put Matrix hot tamer something that helps with possible heat damage. I always dry my scalp area with a blow drier.Air dry only when it is really really hot and I turn of the AC, otherwise with a little bit of a breeze- headache.
> 
> TB, thank you for the nice comment. Your hair is very pretty to me. I hope some of the updos help with the length.




Thank you Nebo. I will use some of your advice and tips and see how it goes.  I appreciate it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Phone orders UP and RUNNIN!!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Phone orders UP and RUNNIN!!!!!



   Thanks, GF.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, GF.


 

The little things that make us HAPPPPPY


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks CFC!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> The little things that make us HAPPPPPY



I know some other things that would make me happy, but looks like it's too late now.      What are we ordering this week???


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> I know some other things that would make me happy, but looks like it's too late now.      What are we ordering this week???


 

MIGHT get Ocean Satchel or clayton at 65%!!!!!
My two Coach goodies OUT FOR DELIVERY!!!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> MIGHT get Ocean Satchel or clayton at 65%!!!!!
> My two Coach goodies OUT FOR DELIVERY!!!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


>


 

I just checked tracking!!
DELIVERED!!!!!!! 
Gotta go to market first then home - then prep dinner then I will post pics (NON DOONEY THREAD)!!!! I am soooooooooo excited of these gals!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I just checked tracking!!
> DELIVERED!!!!!!!
> Gotta go to market frist then home - the prep dinner then I will post pics (NON DOONEY THREAD)!!!! I am soooooooooo excited of these gals!!!!!!!!!




I'm excited too!!!!! Can't wait.


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I just checked tracking!!
> DELIVERED!!!!!!!
> Gotta go to market frist then home - the prep dinner then I will post pics (NON DOONEY THREAD)!!!! I am soooooooooo excited of these gals!!!!!!!!!



   I can't wait to see your loot!


----------



## Vicmarie

Does anyone have Anastasia's email from the de outlet ? She helped me out with my salmon and I'd like to email her to see if she can help me out with what they have in stock now ? I know I can call too but I wanna see if the email approach is more relaxed ..I hate feeling rushed on the phones


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Hey ladies! My  friend took me to a thrift store yesterday and I finally found a little coffee table for my  living room . Our living room is on the smaller side, all the smaller tables they had in stores were still massive. This little cherry guy was perfect. Yesterday it got a coat of black suede paint and today Im putting coats of polly on it. Will do the after pic once it is in
> 
> I loooved the cherry finish on it, but it was really badly scratched and the color doesnt go with our house decor. I was ready to pay 300$ for a table I found, scored this little mister for 15$. Very happy!




Awesome find and great job!



MiaBorsa said:


> I saw on the Q BB that there was an hour long tribute on NBC last night.  Apparently Joan's products have sold over $1 BILLION dollars on QVC.   YIKES.





Happy to say I contributed a bit on that! Love my lady bug and evil eye  jewelry.



MiaBorsa said:


> And my OT tidbit for today; I got 5" cut off my hair yesterday and it feels weird.
> 
> I was also just thinking how every thread in the Dooney section seems to wander, so we make them all "Off Topic."





That's so nice Sarah! You probably feel your head so light. 
I'd love to cut my hair again but my son hates it, he loves the long hair!



Gilmoregirl said:


> Lol... it's amazing how much we notice that isn't it?
> 
> I keep talking about giving up about two feet of mine, maybe more (I'd love to try a pixie cut lol) hubs says it would traumatize the kids, I'm pretty sure he'd be the only one crying lol





I know for sure it will be true with my little boy. He loves the hair. 



Springer said:


> I tell you what, if you have thick hair or long hair, in the summer heat it's just like you are literally wearing a toboggan. I always remind my husband of that when he doesn't understand why I get so hot so easily sometimes.





And that's my hair, long thick and heavy. My summer do is a big twist and then a clip on the top. I can't stand how hot I get with the hair down. I think my hair is down only when the weather is cool or cold.



MiaBorsa said:


> I've been the ponytail queen all summer, but I like a french braid, too. * Anything to get it off the neck*.





Same here!


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I just checked tracking!!
> DELIVERED!!!!!!!
> Gotta go to market first then home - then prep dinner then I will post pics (NON DOONEY THREAD)!!!! I am soooooooooo excited of these gals!!!!!!!!!





Can't wait to see your beauties!


----------



## Nebo

Vicmarie said:


> Does anyone have Anastasia's email from the de outlet ? She helped me out with my salmon and I'd like to email her to see if she can help me out with what they have in stock now ? I know I can call too but I wanna see if the email approach is more relaxed ..I hate feeling rushed on the phones



There is just the store email rehobot@dooney.com. But I would still recommend calling. You can tell her to call back if she is busy, and she will.

The reason why I say calling is.. if I was working in retail and Im supposed to be on the floor with the customers, not on the computer.. it would be hard to explain to your manager/boss, why are you typing for 15,20 min. Vice versa if you are talking on the phone- that is her job anyway, so you are both covered and you get more attention. Just my opinion.

If she or any other manager are busy, I always tell them to call me back, so I have more time to pester them.


----------



## Nebo

I discovered LOFT today. Loved it! Managed to score black capri pants for 4.88, skinny olive jeans and olive cotton sweater for 35$ together. Also, checked out white house, black market- loooveeed their stuff. Im trying to buy better quality things, to build up my wardrobe.


----------



## jenn805

Vicmarie said:


> Does anyone have Anastasia's email from the de outlet ? She helped me out with my salmon and I'd like to email her to see if she can help me out with what they have in stock now ? I know I can call too but I wanna see if the email approach is more relaxed ..I hate feeling rushed on the phones





I just ordered 2 bags from her about an hour ago
I would just call : )


----------



## jenn805

Nebo said:


> I disvocered LOFT today. Loved it! Managed to score black capri pants for 4.88, skinny olive jeans and olive cotton sweater for 35$ together. Also, checked out white house, black market- loooveeed their stuff. Im trying to buy better quality things, to build up my wardrobe.



I love Loft : ) I have one down the street in the outlet


----------



## Vicmarie

Nebo said:


> There is just the store email rehobot@dooney.com. But I would still recommend calling. You can tell her to call back if she is busy, and she will.
> 
> The reason why I say calling is.. if I was working in retail and Im supposed to be on the floor with the customers, not on the computer.. it would be hard to explain to your manager/boss, why are you typing for 15,20 min. Vice versa if you are talking on the phone- that is her job anyway, so you are both covered and you get more attention. Just my opinion.
> 
> If she or any other manager are busy, I always tell them to call me back, so I have more time to pester them.







jenn805 said:


> I just ordered 2 bags from her about an hour ago
> 
> I would just call : )




Well...Nevermind ! I just received my certificate with my credit towards a new bag , and it can't be a discounted bag ! So I will most likely be ordering a grey flo.... Now to convince husband that 300.00 is better than 400.00 lol


----------



## Vicmarie

Nebo said:


> I discovered LOFT today. Loved it! Managed to score black capri pants for 4.88, skinny olive jeans and olive cotton sweater for 35$ together. Also, checked out white house, black market- loooveeed their stuff. Im trying to buy better quality things, to build up my wardrobe.




Isn't it great there ?? I bought a romper from there yesterday that I am so in love with ! And my fav sweater ever is from loft! Good job on your finds !!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Vicmarie said:


> Well...Nevermind ! I just received my certificate with my credit towards a new bag , and it can't be a discounted bag ! So I will most likely be ordering a grey flo.... Now to convince husband that 300.00 is better than 400.00 lol



Ooh a full price hunt! There are so many more possibilities!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> I discovered LOFT today. Loved it! Managed to score black capri pants for 4.88, skinny olive jeans and olive cotton sweater for 35$ together. Also, checked out white house, black market- loooveeed their stuff. Im trying to buy better quality things, to build up my wardrobe.



My daughter LOVES that store! I love it because she always found great deals there. Congrats!


----------



## Nebo

Thank you ladies! It is really hard to find good clothes here. Without any judgment people mostly wear very casual clothes or ranch/farm clothes for work. There is couple of well dressed people, but you dont see them that much, they are not the norm.

I was so happy to find a couple of new boutiques that I really liked. I wouldn't mind paying full price on some of the LOFT , chico, white house, black market stuff. It just looked good and the materials where really nice ( the hidden seamstress in me says so). Off course, the fact that they have awesome sales, cant hurt 

Vicmarie, never mind then, you will get a gorgeous new bag! Cant wait to see it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> Thank you ladies! It is really hard to find good clothes here. Without any judgment people mostly wear very casual clothes or ranch/farm clothes for work. There is couple of well dressed people, but you dont see them that much, they are not the norm.
> 
> I was so happy to find a couple of new boutiques that I really liked. I wouldn't mind paying full price on some of the LOFT , chico, white house, black market stuff. It just looked good and the materials where really nice ( the hidden seamstress in me says so). Off course, the fact that they have awesome sales, cant hurt
> 
> Vicmarie, never mind then, you will get a gorgeous new bag! Cant wait to see it.



What part of LA are you in, Nebo?   I lived in Baton Rouge in the 90's.   LOVED BR!!


----------



## jenn805

Anyone know if they have the medium mail satchel at the outlets? 

thanks


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> I discovered LOFT today. Loved it! Managed to score black capri pants for 4.88, skinny olive jeans and olive cotton sweater for 35$ together. Also, checked out white house, black market- loooveeed their stuff. Im trying to buy better quality things, to build up my wardrobe.




Oooh, I love both those places, especially the Loft. Quality pieces. Good deals you got girly!


----------



## MaryBel

jenn805 said:


> Anyone know if they have the medium mail satchel at the outlets?
> 
> thanks





I saw one in bone at the outlet I go. It was 50% off.


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> What part of LA are you in, Nebo?   I moved from Baton Rouge in the 90's.   LOVED BR!!



We live close to Shreveport. Not too much to do around here. It was a huuuge adjustment for me compared to my very urban, european home city, but Im getting used to it. I love Louisiana, love the history it contains, how flat it is, people are also very kind. 

I didnt get a chance to really visit BR, we just went trough on our way to NOLA.


----------



## jenn805

MaryBel said:


> I saw one in bone at the outlet I go. It was 50% off.



Thanks. I will call. I want one in aqua : )


----------



## PcanTannedBty

jenn805 said:


> Anyone know if they have the medium mail satchel at the outlets?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks




I use to see them but they were on clearance and went very fast. I haven't seen any in a couple months at my outlets (3).


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oooh, I love both those places, especially the Loft. Quality pieces. Good deals you got girly!



Thanks, babe. They have a huge sale going on right now in stores. Im gonna go back tomorrow. I need to get some " groceries"


----------



## jenn805

PcanTannedBty said:


> I use to see them but they were on clearance and went very fast. I haven't seen any in a couple months at my outlets (3).



Thanks
I hope I can find one. Its so cute
I love your mod shot with this bag


----------



## MaryBel

jenn805 said:


> Thanks. I will call. I want one in aqua : )





You just made me realize I gave you the wrong info. The bone I saw was the medium mail bag, from the Florentine collection, but they have some of the Toledo ones too. I got the medium mail satchel from the Toledo in blue about a month ago at my outlet. It was also 50% off


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> I use to see them but they were on clearance and went very fast. I haven't seen any in a couple months at my outlets (3).


Now I'm confused, which one are you referring to?


----------



## jenn805

MaryBel said:


> You just made me realize I gave you the wrong info. The bone I saw was the medium mail bag, from the Florentine collection, but they have some of the Toledo ones too. I got the medium mail satchel from the Toledo in blue about a month ago at my outlet. It was also 50% off



Thanks. I need one. Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> You just made me realize I gave you the wrong info. The bone I saw was the medium mail bag, from the Florentine collection, but they have some of the Toledo ones too. I got the medium mail satchel from the Toledo in blue about a month ago at my outlet. It was also 50% off




I love that Toledo medium mail satchel in blue. I have the rouge but i wish it was blue.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo, it sounds like you got some great stuff shopping. I have never shooed at Loft or White House black market, but I think I need to check them out.


----------



## Twoboyz

jenn805 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I hope I can find one. Its so cute
> 
> I love your mod shot with this bag




Jenn, I would just make a quick calm to the outlet. The Toledo bags were on clearance awhile ago and I haven't seen any at the outlet in quite awhile. Maybe they are shipable and you can get lucky with a great deal. It's a great bag. Good luck.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> We live close to Shreveport. Not too much to do around here. It was a huuuge adjustment for me compared to my very urban, european home city, but Im getting used to it. I love Louisiana, love the history it contains, how flat it is, people are also very kind.
> 
> I didnt get a chance to really visit BR, we just went trough on our way to NOLA.



Where are you from exactly?  My SIL is from Germany. When we win the lottery (it'll happen,  I'm lucky like that lol) I want to spend an entire year in Europe


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Hi ladies. Celebrated my forty - something birthday today DOONEY STYLE!! Yall have a good day/night.


----------



## Nebo

Gilmoregirl said:


> Where are you from exactly?  My SIL is from Germany. When we win the lottery (it'll happen,  I'm lucky like that lol) I want to spend an entire year in Europe



Im from a city Zagreb in the country Croatia. It has become a very popular destination for rich New Yorkers ( rich as in they rented half of a freakin city on the coast for a wedding), celebs, etc. They filmed part of Games of thrones there last year. and we just won the US OPEN 

I loveee Germany. Spent a couple of months living in Berlin- soooo gorgeous! In Berlin you can go everywhere with your dog, yes, even at electronic stores, furniture stores and such  This is a picture I took in Berlin. Little water station for little doggies, in a random coffee place.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

jenn805 said:


> I just ordered 2 bags from her about an hour ago
> I would just call : )



Anything at a really good price? Color?


----------



## Twoboyz

FlorentineQuack said:


> Hi ladies. Celebrated my forty - something birthday today DOONEY STYLE!! Yall have a good day/night.




Happy Birthday!  Did you get yourself a Dooney style present?


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Im from a city Zagreb in the country Croatia. It has become a very popular destination for rich New Yorkers ( rich as in they rented half of a freakin city on the coast for a wedding), celebs, etc. They filmed part of Games of thrones there last year. and we just won the US OPEN
> 
> 
> 
> I loveee Germany. Spent a couple of months living in Berlin- soooo gorgeous! In Berlin you can go everywhere with your dog, yes, even at electronic stores, furniture stores and such  This is a picture I took in Berlin. Little water station for little doggies, in a random coffee place.




It sounds like a really cool place. I love hearing about your country. I hope you have a great time on your visit.


----------



## Nebo

And this is my city.

It is very beautiful to me and I do miss it. Im still looking forward to seeing a lot of beautiful cities in the US!

The last picture is a fortress above the city.. called BearTown. The legend says there lived a queen, named Black queen. She was once  beautiful, but  got severe burns from her lover on her face, which made her wicked and mean. Supposedly she would catch wild hog and make men fight them in the dungeons. She had a big black bird that would pluck your eyes out on her command. Also, those dungeons and corridors lead in to the city and they say still hold her treasure


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> Im from a city Zagreb in the country Croatia. It has become a very popular destination for rich New Yorkers ( rich as in they rented half of a freakin city on the coast for a wedding), celebs, etc. They filmed part of Games of thrones there last year. and we just won the US OPEN
> 
> I loveee Germany. Spent a couple of months living in Berlin- soooo gorgeous! In Berlin you can go everywhere with your dog, yes, even at electronic stores, furniture stores and such  This is a picture I took in Berlin. Little water station for little doggies, in a random coffee place.



I think I saw Zagreb on House Hunters International! (one of my guilty pleasure shows lol) what I wouldn't give to be able to travel! My brother and his wife have literally been ALL over the world. They met when she came to the states for Veterinary school, and he was a skydiving instructor. They literally "fell" in love lol He loves Berlin too. I've never made it out of the country 

Some day...

You would think places would be more pet friendly here. Then maybe people would stop leaving their pets in their vehicles. That makes me so angry.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

FlorentineQuack said:


> Hi ladies. Celebrated my forty - something birthday today DOONEY STYLE!! Yall have a good day/night.



Happy Happy birthday! I hope it was wonderful!


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> It sounds like a really cool place. I love hearing about your country. I hope you have a great time on your visit.



Thank you, darling! I do miss it. Im taking my Dooney friend and her daughter next year with me for 10 days. It will be a really busy trip to get to see as much as possible.

Some of the famous actors you guys probably know are from one Croatian parent- John Malkovich, Jenna Elfman. Also a slew of professional sports players/coaches.

America is truly a melting pot


----------



## Nebo

Happy Bday, florentinequack! Wish you all the best and a whole lot of Dooney's 

GG, it is waaay easier and affordable when you have family there. You basically just pay for the ticket.

But the States have so much to offer too, such beautiful places.  

Any kind of traveling is good and rewarding  Hope you get to go in the future, at least a quick jump to Spain and France via cruise or something


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> Happy Bday, florentinequack! Wish you all the best and a whole lot of Dooney's
> 
> GG, it is waaay easier and affordable when you have family there. You basically just pay for the ticket.
> 
> But the States have so much to offer too, such beautiful places.
> 
> Any kind of traveling is good and rewarding  Hope you get to go in the future, at least a quick jump to Spain and France via cruise or something



Me and hubby argue... he wants to go to Scotland... the home of GOLF <---- I am NOT spending that kind of money so he can play golf 

Me and his sister have figured it out... he and her husband can go golf in Scotland and she and I will take a cruise or go to London and their mom can take all of the kids to Disney world  lol


----------



## Gilmoregirl

At my old job I worked with people from ALL over the world... I loved it! I bugged the crap out of them with questions lol
Some day...


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Thankyou GG!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Twoboyz said:


> Happy Birthday!  Did you get yourself a Dooney style present?



But of course! Once I learn how to post pictures I will share.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Nebo said:


> Happy Bday, florentinequack! Wish you all the best and a whole lot of Dooney's
> 
> GG, it is waaay easier and affordable when you have family there. You basically just pay for the ticket.
> 
> But the States have so much to offer too, such beautiful places.
> 
> Any kind of traveling is good and rewarding  Hope you get to go in the future, at least a quick jump to Spain and France via cruise or something



Thankyou Nebo!!


----------



## Nebo

FlorentineQuack said:


> But of course! Once I learn how to post pictures I will share.



You can find help on FAQ or you can tell us if you are using a laptop, phone or a tablet and Im sure between us all we will have you posting pix in no time


----------



## CatePNW

FlorentineQuack said:


> Hi ladies. Celebrated my forty - something birthday today DOONEY STYLE!! Yall have a good day/night.



Happy Birthday!  artyhat:



Nebo said:


> Im from a city Zagreb in the country Croatia. It has become a very popular destination for rich New Yorkers ( rich as in they rented half of a freakin city on the coast for a wedding), celebs, etc. They filmed part of Games of thrones there last year. and we just won the US OPEN
> 
> I loveee Germany. Spent a couple of months living in Berlin- soooo gorgeous! In Berlin you can go everywhere with your dog, yes, even at electronic stores, furniture stores and such  This is a picture I took in Berlin. Little water station for little doggies, in a random coffee place.



Cute doggie station!  My husband is German, both his parents were born and raised there and he still has some family over there.  He was born here though, but can speak and understand enough German to get by if we were to someday visit there.


----------



## Nebo

CatePNW said:


> Cute doggie station!  My husband is German, both his parents were born and raised there and he still has some family over there.  He was born here though, but can speak and understand enough German to get by if we were to someday visit there.



I really enjoyed my time there. The cities are beautiful, the country side is beautiful, food is amazing- whats not too like  I hope you get to visit someday


----------



## CatePNW

Nebo said:


> I really enjoyed my time there. The cities are beautiful, the country side is beautiful, food is amazing- whats not too like  I hope you get to visit someday



Yeah, maybe someday!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> And this is my city.
> 
> 
> 
> It is very beautiful to me and I do miss it. Im still looking forward to seeing a lot of beautiful cities in the US!
> 
> 
> 
> The last picture is a fortress above the city.. called BearTown. The legend says there lived a queen, named Black queen. She was once  beautiful, but  got severe burns from her lover on her face, which made her wicked and mean. Supposedly she would catch wild hog and make men fight them in the dungeons. She had a big black bird that would pluck your eyes out on her command. Also, those dungeons and corridors lead in to the city and they say still hold her treasure




This is so interesting! Thanks for sharing. I wish I could go back to Europe for a visit.


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> I think I saw Zagreb on House Hunters International! (one of my guilty pleasure shows lol) what I wouldn't give to be able to travel! My brother and his wife have literally been ALL over the world. They met when she came to the states for Veterinary school, and he was a skydiving instructor. They literally "fell" in love lol He loves Berlin too. I've never made it out of the country
> 
> Some day...
> 
> You would think places would be more pet friendly here. Then maybe people would stop leaving their pets in their vehicles. That makes me so angry.




I love watching that show too GG! That's a great story about your brother and his wife. What an exciting life they lead. The farthest ice gone in the past few years is one state over to visit sis. My life is pretty stationary lately. Someday.....


----------



## Twoboyz

I just had to share this. Some of you may know that I have been struggling to convert my sister into a Dooney girl with no luck. Well, I just posted a picture of my violet Kingston on Sue Clifton's qvc Facebook page and my sister just texted me asking me how much that bag cost because she kind of likes it, but in brown or black! We might have finally found the one!  However now she's afraid it might be too big on her. She's taller than me, around 5'7". It would be perfect. She likes outside pockets and the buckle strap. We usually go Black Friday shopping when she's on town for thanksgiving so maybe this time we can make it to the outlet.   so excited!


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> I just had to share this. Some of you may know that I have been struggling to convert my sister into a Dooney girl with no luck. Well, I just posted a picture of my violet Kingston on Sue Clifton's qvc Facebook page and my sister just texted me asking me how much that bag cost because she kind of likes it, but in brown or black! We might have finally found the one!  However now she's afraid it might be too big on her. She's taller than me, around 5'7". It would be perfect. She likes outside pockets and the buckle strap. We usually go Black Friday shopping when she's on town for thanksgiving so maybe this time we can make it to the outlet.   so excited!



Yeeeiii! That bag is perfect for you taller girls!  It will be a perfect "the bag" for her.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Yeeeiii! That bag is perfect for you taller girls!  It will be a perfect "the bag" for her.




I hope so!  I have to get her out of that bag she's been carrying for 12 years!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

FlorentineQuack said:


> Hi ladies. Celebrated my forty - something birthday today DOONEY STYLE!! Yall have a good day/night.


 

HAPPY BDAY Lady


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> And this is my city.
> 
> It is very beautiful to me and I do miss it. Im still looking forward to seeing a lot of beautiful cities in the US!
> 
> The last picture is a fortress above the city.. called BearTown. The legend says there lived a queen, named Black queen. She was once  beautiful, but  got severe burns from her lover on her face, which made her wicked and mean. Supposedly she would catch wild hog and make men fight them in the dungeons. She had a big black bird that would pluck your eyes out on her command. Also, those dungeons and corridors lead in to the city and they say still hold her treasure



Omg gorgeous! See that's what I love, to hear the stories and the different cultures. I love architecture. I would love to go there


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> I just had to share this. Some of you may know that I have been struggling to convert my sister into a Dooney girl with no luck. Well, I just posted a picture of my violet Kingston on Sue Clifton's qvc Facebook page and my sister just texted me asking me how much that bag cost because she kind of likes it, but in brown or black! We might have finally found the one!  However now she's afraid it might be too big on her. She's taller than me, around 5'7". It would be perfect. She likes outside pockets and the buckle strap. We usually go Black Friday shopping when she's on town for thanksgiving so maybe this time we can make it to the outlet.   so excited!



Yay! I'm only 5'5 and I think it's the perfect size... and make sure she knows it holds its shape no matter how much she puts in it. And it's oh-so-comfy to carry!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> I hope so!  I have to get her out of that bag she's been carrying for 12 years!



Was she the one with the rained on bag? Lol


----------



## MaryBel

FlorentineQuack said:


> Hi ladies. Celebrated my forty - something birthday today DOONEY STYLE!! Yall have a good day/night.





Happy belated b-day!


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> And this is my city.
> 
> It is very beautiful to me and I do miss it. Im still looking forward to seeing a lot of beautiful cities in the US!
> 
> The last picture is a fortress above the city.. called BearTown. The legend says there lived a queen, named Black queen. She was once  beautiful, but  got severe burns from her lover on her face, which made her wicked and mean. Supposedly she would catch wild hog and make men fight them in the dungeons. She had a big black bird that would pluck your eyes out on her command. Also, those dungeons and corridors lead in to the city and they say still hold her treasure




WOW Nebo, your city is gorgeous!
Love the fortress. I've been to Europe once but just to the touristic places, London and a few towns around, Paris, Rome and Venice.


I'd love to go again to see castles. I love castles. Hopefully some day when my son is older.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I just had to share this. Some of you may know that I have been struggling to convert my sister into a Dooney girl with no luck. Well, I just posted a picture of my violet Kingston on Sue Clifton's qvc Facebook page and my sister just texted me asking me how much that bag cost because she kind of likes it, but in brown or black! We might have finally found the one!  However now she's afraid it might be too big on her. She's taller than me, around 5'7". It would be perfect. She likes outside pockets and the buckle strap. We usually go Black Friday shopping when she's on town for thanksgiving so maybe this time we can make it to the outlet.   so excited!





That's so nice! We might have a new Dooney fan soon! 
Kingston would be perfect for her!


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Yay! I'm only 5'5 and I think it's the perfect size... and make sure she knows it holds its shape no matter how much she puts in it. And it's oh-so-comfy to carry!



Oh you can bet I did! I'm trying everything.  I mean come on, don't big sisters know best? She and her friends think I'm crazy with my Dooney's.  They make fun of me.    It's okay, to each her own right?


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> WOW Nebo, your city is gorgeous!
> Love the fortress. I've been to Europe once but just to the touristic places, London and a few towns around, Paris, Rome and Venice.
> 
> 
> I'd love to go again to see castles. I love castles. Hopefully some day when my son is older.



Italy is right next to us and its a shame I have never been. Husband of Mine and I are planning to visit Italy and France in the years to come.  If I was madly rich, I would move to french countryside and live on a remodeled stone farm or something 

It is so nice that you got the see all the major, beautiful cities in Europe.  Austria has beautiful castles, Croatia has a couple too.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Oh you can bet I did! I'm trying everything.  I mean come on, don't big sisters know best? She and her friends think I'm crazy with my Dooney's.  They make fun of me.    It's okay, to each her own right?



I'm sure they all have that ONE thing that they love...everyone does. Never let them make you feel like you shouldn't be as excited as you are. I feel bad for people who aren't passionate about something


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> I'm sure they all have that ONE thing that they love...everyone does. Never let them make you feel like you shouldn't be as excited as you are. I feel bad for people who aren't passionate about something



Don't worry GG, I don't.  I just think of all of you guys and I'm all better.


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Italy is right next to us and its a shame I have never been. Husband of Mine and I are planning to visit Italy and France in the years to come.  If I was madly rich, I would move to french countryside and live on a remodeled stone farm or something
> 
> It is so nice that you got the see all the major, beautiful cities in Europe.  Austria has beautiful castles, Croatia has a couple too.





When you go to Italy, you need to go to Venice! That was my favorite part of Italy! We took the boat to Murano and I was in heaven with all that beautiful glass.


It was a nice trip, DH and I went for 2 weeks and did everything by ourselves, since DH wanted to see some specific things (not necessarily common tourist things), so that including taking train rides to some smaller cities to see some old ships, trains to the coast of Italy, the train from Rome to Venice, etc. Of course we did most of the tourist things too. I'd love to go to Ireland and Scotland too and I wouldn't mind another trip to Venice, plus of course the countries with the castles. I need to win the lottery!


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> Oh you can bet I did! I'm trying everything.  I mean come on, don't big sisters know best? She and her friends think I'm crazy with my Dooney's.  They make fun of me.    It's okay, to each her own right?



You can lead a horse to water but you can't make it drink.  

You're running with some fine fillys in here.&#127943;&#127943;&#127943;&#128014;&#128014;&#128014;.


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> When you go to Italy, you need to go to Venice! That was my favorite part of Italy! We took the boat to Murano and I was in heaven with all that beautiful glass.
> 
> 
> It was a nice trip, DH and I went for 2 weeks and did everything by ourselves, since DH wanted to see some specific things (not necessarily common tourist things), so that including taking train rides to some smaller cities to see some old ships, trains to the coast of Italy, the train from Rome to Venice, etc. Of course we did most of the tourist things too. I'd love to go to Ireland and Scotland too and I wouldn't mind another trip to Venice, plus of course the countries with the castles. I need to win the lottery!




That sounds awesome. It is always better when you do things on your own hand, you get to experience so much more. We would probably rent a car and just drive everywhere.

Husband of Mine wants to do a road trip to France so that we can go trough Germany, make a stop there and on our way back trough Switzerland and Italy. 

Traveling is so nice! 

Hahaha, yes, a lottery! Go and empty Dooney store then book some flights


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> You can lead a horse to water but you can't make it drink.
> 
> You're running with some fine fillys in here.&#127943;&#127943;&#127943;&#128014;&#128014;&#128014;.



So true LTD. It's frustrating, because I'm one who wants everyone to have as much fun as I'm having, and I'm having a blast running with you fine fillys!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

FlorentineQuack said:


> Hi ladies. Celebrated my forty - something birthday today DOONEY STYLE!! Yall have a good day/night.




&#127882;&#127880;&#127881;Happy Birthday Girlfriend&#127880;&#127881;&#127882;. I hope you enjoyed your special day. And celebrating it Dooney style... You can't beat it!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

GG... How much is the new iphone 6? If u don't mind me askin


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> GG... How much is the new iphone 6? If u don't mind me askin



The 6 starts at $199... the 6 plus starts at $299 on contract for the 16gb... add $100 to each for the 64gb... or $200 for the 128gb.  The 6 has a 4.7" screen and the 6 plus has a whopping 5.5"


----------



## elbgrl

FlorentineQuack said:


> Hi ladies. Celebrated my forty - something birthday today DOONEY STYLE!! Yall have a good day/night.


Happy Birthday!  Hope you had a great one!


Nebo said:


> And this is my city.
> 
> It is very beautiful to me and I do miss it. Im still looking forward to seeing a lot of beautiful cities in the US!
> 
> The last picture is a fortress above the city.. called BearTown. The legend says there lived a queen, named Black queen. She was once  beautiful, but  got severe burns from her lover on her face, which made her wicked and mean. Supposedly she would catch wild hog and make men fight them in the dungeons. She had a big black bird that would pluck your eyes out on her command. Also, those dungeons and corridors lead in to the city and they say still hold her treasure



Oh my goodness, such a beautiful city!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> The 6 starts at $199... the 6 plus starts at $299 on contract for the 16gb... add $100 to each for the 64gb... or $200 for the 128gb.  The 6 has a 4.7" screen and the 6 plus has a whopping 5.5"




Thank you!! Oh wow 5.5??? A tablet. Lol.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you!! Oh wow 5.5??? A tablet. Lol.



It'll replace my phone AND my mini lol


----------



## Vicmarie

Off topic but I need to vent...

I had asked a question on a dooney face book page , the admin was SO SO rude to me...I just left the group ...

Just want to say how thankful I am to have found this forum


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Off topic but I need to vent...
> 
> I had asked a question on a dooney face book page , the admin was SO SO rude to me...I just left the group ...
> 
> Just want to say how thankful I am to have found this forum




That's awful! I have left questions on Sue Clifton's qvc page and they are usually pretty nice.


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> That's awful! I have left questions on Sue Clifton's qvc page and they are usually pretty nice.




This was a page started by a lady who figured her page can be buying and selling used dooney , it's the page where I found my pink dillen ..
Anyway she made a document about the trade in program and I had asked  if anyone had used the trade in program lately and experienced it and she writes " if you had read the document I wrote you wouldn't be posting your question in here " geez !!
Once before she had allowed for other brands to be sold on her page on Labor Day weekend , a girl mentioned she had a coach to sell  and i said " me too !" And she wrote a post saying that that was being sneaky , that we were insinuating ppl to message us , and it was rude since it was a dooney page ! 
She just seems to be read to a lot of ppl and it is not necessary


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> This was a page started by a lady who figured her page can be buying and selling used dooney , it's the page where I found my pink dillen ..
> Anyway she made a document about the trade in program and I had asked  if anyone had used the trade in program lately and experienced it and she writes " if you had read the document I wrote you wouldn't be posting your question in here " geez !!
> Once before she had allowed for other brands to be sold on her page on Labor Day weekend , a girl mentioned she had a coach to sell  and i said " me too !" And she wrote a post saying that that was being sneaky , that we were insinuating ppl to message us , and it was rude since it was a dooney page !
> She just seems to be read to a lot of ppl and it is not necessary




Wow!!! That's why I don't do social media. I even cancelled the one for my YouTube. To much drama!


----------



## Springer

Vicmarie said:


> Off topic but I need to vent...
> 
> I had asked a question on a dooney face book page , the admin was SO SO rude to me...I just left the group ...
> 
> Just want to say how thankful I am to have found this forum



I'm sorry you had that experience. That's awful.  I too am grateful for this.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Vicmarie said:


> This was a page started by a lady who figured her page can be buying and selling used dooney , it's the page where I found my pink dillen ..
> Anyway she made a document about the trade in program and I had asked  if anyone had used the trade in program lately and experienced it and she writes " if you had read the document I wrote you wouldn't be posting your question in here " geez !!
> Once before she had allowed for other brands to be sold on her page on Labor Day weekend , a girl mentioned she had a coach to sell  and i said " me too !" And she wrote a post saying that that was being sneaky , that we were insinuating ppl to message us , and it was rude since it was a dooney page !
> She just seems to be read to a lot of ppl and it is not necessary



Generally people like that have a very unhappy life and they feel they have no control over their happiness.  Give them power ( over anything ) and that's what happens. They think that it's their chance to make everyone else miserable.

My Facebook is just for coupons, or brands I follow, things I like, etc. I have a few friends on it but they are all drama free like me


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow!!! That's why I don't do social media. I even cancelled the one for my YouTube. To much drama!



Fan pages are the WORST... again... attack of the miserable people!


----------



## Bobetta

Vicmarie said:


> This was a page started by a lady who figured her page can be buying and selling used dooney , it's the page where I found my pink dillen ..
> Anyway she made a document about the trade in program and I had asked  if anyone had used the trade in program lately and experienced it and she writes " if you had read the document I wrote you wouldn't be posting your question in here " geez !!
> Once before she had allowed for other brands to be sold on her page on Labor Day weekend , a girl mentioned she had a coach to sell  and i said " me too !" And she wrote a post saying that that was being sneaky , that we were insinuating ppl to message us , and it was rude since it was a dooney page !
> She just seems to be read to a lot of ppl and it is not necessary




I wonder if that's the page I just discovered and joined on FB. Was feeling them all out. Have been in lurk mode but might go from lurk to "out." Lol. Hmm.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

LTD!  Thank you so much for the Macy's pre sale info!


----------



## lovethatduck

Gilmoregirl said:


> LTD!  Thank you so much for the Macy's pre sale info!



Happy to contribute!

I had that credit back $$$ from D&B for the warped ocean blue to spend, and i was hoping to find the grey. None of any Macy's has it.  Not one.

I did get ... a zip zip satchel--white with tan trim.  The gold tone accents against the white just make that gold bling!  (Very sparkly).  She gets to come home Wednesday. 

I've always wanted a zip zip. She's a baby one, among her big sisters at home.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Wow. Reading outlet site were sold. Outlets will remailn for next five years as now. Just saw this on my local news.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Wow. Reading outlet site were sold. Outlets will remailn for next five years as now. Just saw this on my local news.



Then what happens?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

lovethatduck said:


> Happy to contribute!
> 
> I had that credit back $$$ from D&B for the warped ocean blue to spend, and i was hoping to find the grey. None of any Macy's has it.  Not one.
> 
> I did get ... a zip zip satchel--white with tan trim.  The gold tone accents against the white just make that gold bling!  (Very sparkly).  She gets to come home Wednesday.
> 
> I've always wanted a zip zip. She's a baby one, among her big sisters at home.



No grey??  

That zip zip is an excellent choice! They are such easy bags to carry. And you get such a great deal. Congrats!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> Then what happens?


 
then they and make apts and restaurants
PER the news


----------



## jenn805

crazyforcoach09 said:


> then they and make apts and restaurants
> PER the news



What! They will be closing all D&B outlets within 5 yrs?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jenn805 said:


> What! They will be closing all D&B outlets within 5 yrs?


 
In reading PA
per the news bc of the new owners


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Wow. Reading outlet site were sold. Outlets will remailn for next five years as now. Just saw this on my local news.





jenn805 said:


> What! They will be closing all D&B outlets within 5 yrs?



Do you mean that one outlet mall has been sold? Or Dooney outlets as a whole?

ETA: oops , cross posted.


----------



## Springer

lovethatduck said:


> Happy to contribute!
> 
> I had that credit back $$$ from D&B for the warped ocean blue to spend, and i was hoping to find the grey. None of any Macy's has it.  Not one.
> 
> I did get ... a zip zip satchel--white with tan trim.  The gold tone accents against the white just make that gold bling!  (Very sparkly).  She gets to come home Wednesday.
> 
> I've always wanted a zip zip. She's a baby one, among her big sisters at home.



Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> Then what happens?



Then we form a posse.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> then they and make apts and restaurants
> PER the news



Well that's just sucky :-/


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Do you mean that one outlet mall has been sold? Or Dooney outlets as a whole?
> 
> ETA: oops , cross posted.


 
OUTLET center was sold


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> Then we form a posse.



Lol! I can see that on the news... "The Florentine Gang struck again today in Reading. Witnesses say there were bags flying everywhere"


----------



## FlorentineQuack

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Wow. Reading outlet site were sold. Outlets will remailn for next five years as now. Just saw this on my local news.



That's not good


----------



## FlorentineQuack

THANKYOU everyone for the beautiful birthday wishes!!!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

I emailed Dooney to see if they were opening an outlet or retail store in my area.....NO :cry:


----------



## FlorentineQuack

pcantannedbty said:


> &#127882;&#127880;&#127881;happy birthday girlfriend&#127880;&#127881;&#127882;. I hope you enjoyed your special day. And celebrating it dooney style... You can't beat it!!



thankyou!!!!!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

elbgrl said:


> happy birthday!  Hope you had a great one!
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, such a beautiful city!



thankyou!!!!!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

crazyforcoach09 said:


> happy bday lady



thankyou!!!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

marybel said:


> happy belated b-day!



thankyou!!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

nebo said:


> happy bday, florentinequack! Wish you all the best and a whole lot of dooney's
> 
> gg, it is waaay easier and affordable when you have family there. You basically just pay for the ticket.
> 
> But the states have so much to offer too, such beautiful places.
> 
> Any kind of traveling is good and rewarding  hope you get to go in the future, at least a quick jump to spain and france via cruise or something



thankyou!!!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

gilmoregirl said:


> happy happy birthday! I hope it was wonderful!



thankyou!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

FlorentineQuack said:


> That's not good


 

No it is not BUT the olds are ollld and really not a good set of outlets
only good store is Dooney
maybe they will move Dooney down the street to Phila Premium outlets
which would work out GREAT for me


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Nebo said:


> You can find help on FAQ or you can tell us if you are using a laptop, phone or a tablet and Im sure between us all we will have you posting pix in no time



I'm using iPad 3 and a Samsung Galaxy Note 3.  Someone here tried to help me but no success on my part. Not to good with techs!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> Lol! I can see that on the news... "The Florentine Gang struck again today in Reading. Witnesses say there were bags flying everywhere"




Lmbo!!!!! Lol


----------



## jenn805

Gilmoregirl said:


> Lol! I can see that on the news... "The Florentine Gang struck again today in Reading. Witnesses say there were bags flying everywhere"



Love this. Lol : )


----------



## elbgrl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> No it is not BUT the olds are ollld and really not a good set of outlets
> only good store is Dooney
> maybe they will move Dooney down the street to Phila Premium outlets
> which would work out GREAT for me



Exactly.  When I visit DD, the only store I go to in the Reading outlet is Dooney.  Phil Prem. outlets would be much better - Coach, Dooney etc. all in one place!  I can deal!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> exactly.  When i visit dd, the only store i go to in the reading outlet is dooney.  Phil prem. Outlets would be much better - coach, dooney etc. All in one place!  I can deal!


 

score


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> This was a page started by a lady who figured her page can be buying and selling used dooney , it's the page where I found my pink dillen ..
> Anyway she made a document about the trade in program and I had asked  if anyone had used the trade in program lately and experienced it and she writes " if you had read the document I wrote you wouldn't be posting your question in here " geez !!
> Once before she had allowed for other brands to be sold on her page on Labor Day weekend , a girl mentioned she had a coach to sell  and i said " me too !" And she wrote a post saying that that was being sneaky , that we were insinuating ppl to message us , and it was rude since it was a dooney page !
> She just seems to be read to a lot of ppl and it is not necessary




It's so sad that people are like that. I think if you're going to put yourself in a position to manage a social page then you should be a people person. She just doesn't seem like a happy person.


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Lol! I can see that on the news... "The Florentine Gang struck again today in Reading. Witnesses say there were bags flying everywhere"




Lol!


----------



## Twoboyz

FlorentineQuack said:


> I emailed Dooney to see if they were opening an outlet or retail store in my area.....NO :cry:




That's a bummer. I wish there were more Dooney outlets all over.


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> Lol! I can see that on the news... "The Florentine Gang struck again today in Reading. Witnesses say there were bags flying everywhere"



LMFAO

And THAT would be when we would flash our gang affiliated peacock charms. People would learn to recognize and respect. They would learn that we do not tolerate the closing of any Dooney outlet.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> LMFAO
> 
> And THAT would be when we would flash our gang affiliated peacock charms. People would learn to recognize and respect. They would learn that we do not tolerate the closing of any Dooney outlet.



:boxing:


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> It's so sad that people are like that. I think if you're going to put yourself in a position to manage a social page then you should be a people person. She just doesn't seem like a happy person.



It's sad. It's sick. I forget who said it but I agree..... I think it comes down to "control". Someone orchestrates this as a way to exhibit "control" in their miserable life. 

I just don't understand being rude to someone like that. I couldn't see myself speaking to anyone that way unless I was provoked. But only then. I don't understand it.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> LMFAO
> 
> And THAT would be when we would flash our gang affiliated peacock charms. People would learn to recognize and respect. They would learn that we do not tolerate the closing of any Dooney outlet.



  lol


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Wow. Reading outlet site were sold. Outlets will remailn for next five years as now. Just saw this on my local news.



Bummer.  I called Reading this morning but Veronica didn't mention that.   I wanted a navy small flo but they only had three and they were pebbled or scratched.  Dang.  (50% off and shippable, though).


----------



## MiaBorsa

Macy's is having an online sale right now...  20% off sale items.  I bought a Coach Carlyle in the brindle color and matching slim envelope wallet.  The original prices were $428 for the purse and $228 for the wallet.  They are marked down to $299 and $159, plus an additional 20% using the code "FAVES".  

I used my Discover card to get an additional 5% cash back, plus I had $100 in reward points!!   SO, I paid *$248* plus tax for BOTH, and free shipping!!!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Macy's is having an online sale right now...  20% off sale items.  I bought a Coach Carlyle in the brindle color and matching slim envelope wallet.  The original prices were $428 for the purse and $228 for the wallet.  They are marked down to $299 and $159, plus an additional 20% using the code "FAVES".
> 
> I used my Discover card to get an additional 5% cash back, plus I had $100 in reward points!!   SO, I paid *$248* plus tax for BOTH, and free shipping!!!



Good grief girl, you win!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Bummer.  I called Reading this morning but Veronica didn't mention that.   I wanted a navy small flo but they only had three and they were pebbled or scratched.  Dang.  (50% off and shippable, though).


Not for five yrs


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Good grief girl, you win!



I KNOW, right!???   I wasn't going to get the wallet, but it was practically free!!       (I tried to push the presale 25% but it was a no-go.  HAHA )


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Macy's is having an online sale right now...  20% off sale items.  I bought a Coach Carlyle in the brindle color and matching slim envelope wallet.  The original prices were $428 for the purse and $228 for the wallet.  They are marked down to $299 and $159, plus an additional 20% using the code "FAVES".
> 
> I used my Discover card to get an additional 5% cash back, plus I had $100 in reward points!!   SO, I paid *$248* plus tax for BOTH, and free shipping!!!


Pics woman


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Not for five yrs


----------



## Vicmarie

Springer said:


> It's sad. It's sick. I forget who said it but I agree..... I think it comes down to "control". Someone orchestrates this as a way to exhibit "control" in their miserable life.
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't understand being rude to someone like that. I couldn't see myself speaking to anyone that way unless I was provoked. But only then. I don't understand it.




Exactly ! I was so surprised. I almost left last week because she posted " I have saved a lot of people money on this page, if I have saved you money by giving you advice , I am asking you to kick some over to my friends cause. After you donate I am asking you to share it on your page " 
But I thought nah she's just wanting to help her friend ...
I think you all may be right. I think maybe her fb page exploded and she didn't know how to manage so many ppl posting. Anyway...I left. I sold a purse and made a great friend from it, and I bought one with absolutely no complications ! I wish her luck !


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Pics woman



LOL.  I just placed the order about an hour ago.     Plus, I'll be out of town next week, so my stuff will languish at the UPS depot till I get home.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Macy's is having an online sale right now...  20% off sale items.  I bought a Coach Carlyle in the brindle color and matching slim envelope wallet.  The original prices were $428 for the purse and $228 for the wallet.  They are marked down to $299 and $159, plus an additional 20% using the code "FAVES".
> 
> I used my Discover card to get an additional 5% cash back, plus I had $100 in reward points!!   SO, I paid *$248* plus tax for BOTH, and free shipping!!!




Score!  Can't wait for your reveal pics!


----------



## CatePNW

Honest opinions please!  Here's some pics of me with my new Mini Tanner.  I still have the tag on until I make up my mind.  I love the bag, super cute.  It isn't the easiest to get in with that breakaway zipper, but the zipper is smooth and easy to work.  I can live with that if I have to!  A small bag comes in handy now and then, and there is plenty of room for anything I HAVE to carry with me.  Do you think it looks ok, proportion wise, on me?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

CatePNW said:


> Honest opinions please!  Here's some pics of me with my new Mini Tanner.  I still have the tag on until I make up my mind.  I love the bag, super cute.  It isn't the easiest to get in with that breakaway zipper, but the zipper is smooth and easy to work.  I can live with that if I have to!  A small bag comes in handy now and then, and there is plenty of room for anything I HAVE to carry with me.  Do you think it looks ok, proportion wise, on me?
> 
> View attachment 2747042
> View attachment 2747043
> 
> 
> View attachment 2747044
> View attachment 2747045


Looks great on you


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Cate it's adorable on you. Give yourself some credit girl!


----------



## Nebo

Cate, me like! The color is awesome and the size is perfect for a small bag. It doesnt look tiny, it looks just right for your size. Nice casual outfit, me likey


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Macy's is having an online sale right now...  20% off sale items.  I bought a Coach Carlyle in the brindle color and matching slim envelope wallet.  The original prices were $428 for the purse and $228 for the wallet.  They are marked down to $299 and $159, plus an additional 20% using the code "FAVES".
> 
> I used my Discover card to get an additional 5% cash back, plus I had $100 in reward points!!   SO, I paid *$248* plus tax for BOTH, and free shipping!!!




You cleaned up smart shopper!  Can't wait to see your goodies.


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Honest opinions please!  Here's some pics of me with my new Mini Tanner.  I still have the tag on until I make up my mind.  I love the bag, super cute.  It isn't the easiest to get in with that breakaway zipper, but the zipper is smooth and easy to work.  I can live with that if I have to!  A small bag comes in handy now and then, and there is plenty of room for anything I HAVE to carry with me.  Do you think it looks ok, proportion wise, on me?
> 
> View attachment 2747042
> View attachment 2747043
> 
> 
> View attachment 2747044
> View attachment 2747045




Cate it looks cute on you! One always needs a small bag for those outings where you snot want to lug a big bag around all day. Enjoy!


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Honest opinions please!  Here's some pics of me with my new Mini Tanner.  I still have the tag on until I make up my mind.  I love the bag, super cute.  It isn't the easiest to get in with that breakaway zipper, but the zipper is smooth and easy to work.  I can live with that if I have to!  A small bag comes in handy now and then, and there is plenty of room for anything I HAVE to carry with me.  Do you think it looks ok, proportion wise, on me?
> 
> View attachment 2747042
> View attachment 2747043
> 
> 
> View attachment 2747044
> View attachment 2747045




It looks perfect on you Cate. I missed on the bright colors because I always thought it was too small for my frame, but once I got one and started carrying it, I loved it, even if the breakaway zipper makes me a bit crazy sometimes. I normally don't carry small bags but this one is one that I frequently reach to when I need to have something small like for festivals and such. I now have 4: 2 blacks (saffiano and legacy), BV in saffiano and the studded like yours.


----------



## jenn805

CatePNW said:


> Honest opinions please!  Here's some pics of me with my new Mini Tanner.  I still have the tag on until I make up my mind.  I love the bag, super cute.  It isn't the easiest to get in with that breakaway zipper, but the zipper is smooth and easy to work.  I can live with that if I have to!  A small bag comes in handy now and then, and there is plenty of room for anything I HAVE to carry with me.  Do you think it looks ok, proportion wise, on me?
> 
> View attachment 2747042
> View attachment 2747043
> 
> 
> View attachment 2747044
> View attachment 2747045



Super cute on you


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> Honest opinions please!  Here's some pics of me with my new Mini Tanner.  I still have the tag on until I make up my mind.  I love the bag, super cute.  It isn't the easiest to get in with that breakaway zipper, but the zipper is smooth and easy to work.  I can live with that if I have to!  A small bag comes in handy now and then, and there is plenty of room for anything I HAVE to carry with me.  Do you think it looks ok, proportion wise, on me?
> 
> View attachment 2747042
> View attachment 2747043
> 
> 
> View attachment 2747044
> View attachment 2747045



I think it looks cute on you.  Sometimes you just need a cute little bag and that one is perfect.


----------



## CatePNW

Nebo said:


> Cate, me like! The color is awesome and the size is perfect for a small bag. It doesnt look tiny, it looks just right for your size. Nice casual outfit, me likey





Twoboyz said:


> Cate it looks cute on you! One always needs a small bag for those outings where you snot want to lug a big bag around all day. Enjoy!





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Looks great on you





MaryBel said:


> It looks perfect on you Cate. I missed on the bright colors because I always thought it was too small for my frame, but once I got one and started carrying it, I loved it, even if the breakaway zipper makes me a bit crazy sometimes. I normally don't carry small bags but this one is one that I frequently reach to when I need to have something small like for festivals and such. I now have 4: 2 blacks (saffiano and legacy), BV in saffiano and the studded like yours.





jenn805 said:


> Super cute on you





NutsAboutCoach said:


> I think it looks cute on you.  Sometimes you just need a cute little bag and that one is perfect.



Thanks everyone, you're all so kind.  I do think I need this little bag.  I love some of the bright colors that I've seen it in too.


----------



## elbgrl

Twins - I have in black.  She looks cute on you!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Ladies... my husband finally understands!

We were out last night and my husband heard 3 different women compliment my handbag (bubblegum patent lexington) and how great I smelled (Philosophy Raspberry Cream lol) and it was like a light went on over his head. Not so much that OTHER women liked it..  he finally saw that I wasn't the only one lol he gets it now lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Ladies... my husband finally understands!
> 
> We were out last night and my husband heard 3 different women compliment my handbag (bubblegum patent lexington) and how great I smelled (Philosophy Raspberry Cream lol) and it was like a light went on over his head. Not so much that OTHER women liked it..  he finally saw that I wasn't the only one lol he gets it now lol



That's great GG! So that's what it takes huh.  I must not go to the right places because no one ever compliments bags here.  I did however get a compliment on my grape logo lock yesterday at work.  It felt really nice.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> That's great GG! So that's what it takes huh.  I must not go to the right places because no one ever compliments bags here.  I did however get a compliment on my grape logo lock yesterday at work.  It felt really nice.



It's what it took for him lol he just thought I was nuts... now he sees that we are ALL nuts lol

I was rainy and dreery last night, the temperatures dropped. It was kind of depressing. I come strolling in wearing a bright outfit and bright bag smelling like candy... I think it was "right place,  right time" lol

We were in a much more affluent area too. I've noticed that makes a huge difference. Like at the dealership last weekend. Those women were all well dressed and had nice bags of their own.  At places like Walmart I just get stares and dirty looks lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> It's what it took for him lol he just thought I was nuts... now he sees that we are ALL nuts lol
> 
> I was rainy and dreery last night, the temperatures dropped. It was kind of depressing. I come strolling in wearing a bright outfit and bright bag smelling like candy... I think it was "right place,  right time" lol
> 
> We were in a much more affluent area too. I've noticed that makes a huge difference. Like at the dealership last weekend. Those women were all well dressed and had nice bags of their own.  At places like Walmart I just get stares and dirty looks lol



That's funny.  DH thinks we are all nuts too, but he just makes fun of me.  Once in awhile I get a passive aggressive comment about buying so many, but he's not the type to harp on me.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

CatePNW said:


> Honest opinions please!  Here's some pics of me with my new Mini Tanner.  I still have the tag on until I make up my mind.  I love the bag, super cute.  It isn't the easiest to get in with that breakaway zipper, but the zipper is smooth and easy to work.  I can live with that if I have to!  A small bag comes in handy now and then, and there is plenty of room for anything I HAVE to carry with me.  Do you think it looks ok, proportion wise, on me?
> 
> View attachment 2747042
> View attachment 2747043
> 
> 
> View attachment 2747044
> View attachment 2747045




I don't think it looks small on you at all. It's the perfect "small" bag. I think it's the shape (bows out on the sides) that makes it work.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

So hubby just sat down down to inform me of something...

Apparently I don't NEED the new iPhone 6 plus...  he knows tomorrow is pre order day and he just wanted to put my mind at ease in case I was thinking that I NEED it lol...

I have 5.3 hours to convince him... let the twerking begin!


----------



## CatePNW

PcanTannedBty said:


> I don't think it looks small on you at all. It's the perfect "small" bag. I think it's the shape (bows out on the sides) that makes it work.



Thank you.  I'm reaalllllllllllly close to cutting the tags and keeping it....LOL!


----------



## CatePNW

Gilmoregirl said:


> So hubby just sat down down to inform me of something...
> 
> Apparently I don't NEED the new iPhone 6 plus...  he knows tomorrow is pre order day and he just wanted to put my mind at ease in case I was thinking that I NEED it lol...
> 
> I have 5.3 hours to convince him... let the twerking begin!



LOL, good thing he let you know that!  Times like this I'm glad I don't have an iPhone!  my hubby has the 5S, but he is technology challenged and has no desire to upgrade until he has to.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

CatePNW said:


> LOL, good thing he let you know that!  Times like this I'm glad I don't have an iPhone!  my hubby has the 5S, but he is technology challenged and has no desire to upgrade until he has to.



I'm addicted to technology... I had made a nice career out of it and cell phones have always been a weakness of mine (crazy I know lol) and I had been waiting for a BIG iphone for years...BUT hubby is right, and I will wait... til closer to Christmas LOL


----------



## CatePNW

Gilmoregirl said:


> I'm addicted to technology... I had made a nice career out of it and cell phones have always been a weakness of mine (crazy I know lol) and I had been waiting for a BIG iphone for years...BUT hubby is right, and I will wait... til closer to Christmas LOL



There you go!  There will probably be some good promotions then too.  Funny how the phones started off going smaller and smaller, and now that they do so much, they are growing and growing!


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> So hubby just sat down down to inform me of something...
> 
> Apparently I don't NEED the new iPhone 6 plus...  he knows tomorrow is pre order day and he just wanted to put my mind at ease in case I was thinking that I NEED it lol...
> 
> I have 5.3 hours to convince him... let the twerking begin!




Oh no..... Those new iPhones look so nice. I want one too but I'm not up for an upgrade until around March, unless I go on the AT&T next plan. I'm thinking about it.... I would have to see them IRL to decide between the two. The new IOS 8 looks really cool! There are a lot of enhancements. What are you waiting for....start twerkin' girl!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Oh no..... Those new iPhones look so nice. I want one too but I'm not up for an upgrade until around March, unless I go on the AT&T next plan. I'm thinking about it.... I would have to see them IRL to decide between the two. The new IOS 8 looks really cool! There are a lot of enhancements. What are you waiting for....start twerkin' girl!


Ughhhhh me to. March for me. Hmmmmmmm next plan. Let me start thinking


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Oh no..... Those new iPhones look so nice. I want one too but I'm not up for an upgrade until around March, unless I go on the AT&T next plan. I'm thinking about it.... I would have to see them IRL to decide between the two. The new IOS 8 looks really cool! There are a lot of enhancements. What are you waiting for....start twerkin' girl!



That's how I was getting mine lol, and DD gets my S5 for Christmas


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ughhhhh me to. March for me. Hmmmmmmm next plan. Let me start thinking




I need to find out how much per month each iphone would be on the next plan. Our iphone 5S's are worth approximately $375 if we sell them on sellcell. Not bad huh?


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> That's how I was getting mine lol, and DD gets my S5 for Christmas




Lucky DD, it's a nice phone


----------



## Nebo

I was soooo in to phones before I came here. Three to four people actually call me, so I spend very little time using it. I'll forget it for hours 

I have some kind of cheepy Samsung touchscreen. Good enough for accessing internet on the go and pestering Husband of Mine.

Although, I have my eyes on that new Nokia...


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I virtually never talk lol text, email... I've taken on a couple of consulting jobs the last couple of months to help with medical bills so I have to have a smartphone.

I believe the iPhone 6 is 27/mo and the 6 plus is $32/mo.  I think


----------



## CatePNW

I hardly ever use my phone for a phone, just internet, pics and texts mainly.  I have a Nokia Windows 8.1 phone and it does the job.  It also syncs several apps between my 8.1 laptop too.  I have an Android tablet and love that OS, had an Android phone before I switched to the Nokia.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> I was soooo in to phones before I came here. Three to four people actually call me, so I spend very little time using it. I'll forget it for hours
> 
> I have some kind of cheepy Samsung touchscreen. Good enough for accessing internet on the go and pestering Husband of Mine.
> 
> Although, I have my eyes on that new Nokia...



Which Nokia?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

CatePNW said:


> I hardly ever use my phone for a phone, just internet, pics and texts mainly.  I have a Nokia Windows 8.1 phone and it does the job.  It also syncs several apps between my 8.1 laptop too.  I have an Android tablet and love that OS, had an Android phone before I switched to the Nokia.



That's the best part about having the same OS on all of you devices... then everything is seemless. Virtually effortless and I love it lol


----------



## Springer

Has anyone ever smelled the scent Philosophy fresh cream? Am wondering what that smells like in real life.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> Has anyone ever smelled the scent Philosophy fresh cream? Am wondering what that smells like in real life.



To me it's like a very light creamy vanilla... love it

My favorite is Falling in Love...wait... baby grace... or unconditional love. Who am I kidding... I love them ALL lol


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> To me it's like a very light creamy vanilla... love it
> 
> My favorite is Falling in Love...wait... baby grace... or unconditional love. Who am I kidding... I love them ALL lol



Vanilla is my favorite scent. I am fanatical about vanilla. I love anything rich marshmallow, baking cookies, gourmand may be the word but big on vanilla. No vanilla scent could ever be too strong or sweet to me. I love vanilla bean Noel from bath and body works and wished they made that in perfume style. Was thinking about giving the philosophy fresh cream a shot. Thank you.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> Vanilla is my favorite scent. I am fanatical about vanilla. I love anything rich marshmallow, baking cookies, gourmand may be the word but big on vanilla. No vanilla scent could ever be too strong or sweet to me. I love vanilla bean Noel from bath and body works and wished they made that in perfume style. Was thinking about giving the philosophy fresh cream a shot. Thank you.



You're welcome, I hope you love it! If you get it from the Q you can an return it if you don't like it


----------



## Nebo

Springer said:


> Vanilla is my favorite scent. I am fanatical about vanilla. I love anything rich marshmallow, baking cookies, gourmand may be the word but big on vanilla. No vanilla scent could ever be too strong or sweet to me. I love vanilla bean Noel from bath and body works and wished they made that in perfume style. Was thinking about giving the philosophy fresh cream a shot. Thank you.



Have you ever tried Thierry Mugler  Angel & Angel Innocent perfume? I loveee those two. They smell like chocolate and vanilla. Just yum yum.


----------



## Nebo

Also, Im currently using on wet skin after a shower Monoi tahiti vanilla oil. It has a real vanilla bean in it. It smells sooo good, and skin is beyond soft and supple. You can find it for around 8 $ on vitacost.com

Little goes a long way with this one!


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> I virtually never talk lol text, email... I've taken on a couple of consulting jobs the last couple of months to help with medical bills so I have to have a smartphone.
> 
> I believe the iPhone 6 is 27/mo and the 6 plus is $32/mo.  I think




Thanks GG. It's not as expensive as I thought it would be. I never talk either. I hate to talk on the phone.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Also, Im currently using on wet skin after a shower Monoi tahiti vanilla oil. It has a real vanilla bean in it. It smells sooo good, and skin is beyond soft and supple. You can find it for around 8 $ on vitacost.com
> 
> Little goes a long way with this one!




I might have to try that. I love vanilla bean. I'm still loving the Wen six thirteen perfume. It's sort of vanilla-y too.


----------



## macde90

CatePNW said:


> Honest opinions please!  Here's some pics of me with my new Mini Tanner.  I still have the tag on until I make up my mind.  I love the bag, super cute.  It isn't the easiest to get in with that breakaway zipper, but the zipper is smooth and easy to work.  I can live with that if I have to!  A small bag comes in handy now and then, and there is plenty of room for anything I HAVE to carry with me.  Do you think it looks ok, proportion wise, on me?
> 
> View attachment 2747042
> View attachment 2747043
> 
> 
> View attachment 2747044
> View attachment 2747045


I think it looks great


----------



## macde90

Gilmoregirl said:


> So hubby just sat down down to inform me of something...
> 
> Apparently I don't NEED the new iPhone 6 plus...  he knows tomorrow is pre order day and he just wanted to put my mind at ease in case I was thinking that I NEED it lol...
> 
> I have 5.3 hours to convince him... let the twerking begin!


 
Get you some cough drops. Menthol.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> I need to find out how much per month each iphone would be on the next plan. Our iphone 5S's are worth approximately $375 if we sell them on sellcell. Not bad huh?


 
Yes - I have to call them to and find out


----------



## Gilmoregirl

macde90 said:


> Get you some cough drops. Menthol.


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yes - I have to call them to and find out




I think GG mentioned she thought the  6 was $27/mo and the 6plus was $32/mo. Not bad. I thought it would be worse.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> I think GG mentioned she thought the  6 was $27/mo and the 6plus was $32/mo. Not bad. I thought it would be worse.


 

yep that is what they just told me


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> yep that is what they just told me




Thanks. Which one are you getting?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks. Which one are you getting?


 

HMMM I think I will just wait until March - bill already HIGH lolololol
But will get the 6


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> HMMM I think I will just wait until March - bill already HIGH lolololol
> But will get the 6



I think I might get the phone now and switch to Next.  I'll probably end up getting the 6.  We'll see.  I'll wait a little while before I decide.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

The 6 plus sold out hours ago lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> The 6 plus sold out hours ago lol



Wow! I guess we know which one is the most popular. Unless they had less inventory.


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> The 6 plus sold out hours ago lol



My husband and I are upgrading in late November/early December since that is when we can renew our contract, hopefully they will have all choices in stock by then. 

My big disappointment is they are not offering white. My past two phones have been black iPhones and I had decided earlier this year that I wanted a white one this year. Don't know if I will go with silver or black. For me, it's all about how the trim looks in the phone cases. I love phone cases.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> My husband and I are upgrading in late November/early December since that is when we can renew our contract, hopefully they will have all choices in stock by then.
> 
> My big disappointment is they are not offering white. My past two phones have been black iPhones and I had decided earlier this year that I wanted a white one this year. Don't know if I will go with silver or black. For me, it's all about how the trim looks in the phone cases. I love phone cases.



The silver is white on the front  I always buy white lol it looks better in my pink cases lol


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Wow! I guess we know which one is the most popular. Unless they had less inventory.



I think it's because so many of us have been waiting for the biggun lol


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> The silver is white on the front  I always buy white lol it looks better in my pink cases lol



Oh really???? This news has pleased me. Silver it is!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Oh really???? This news has pleased me. Silver it is!



Yup, the silver and gold options are white on the front.  The space gray is black on the front.  I love the white.  My ipad is white too.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Yup, the silver and gold options are white on the front.  The space gray is black on the front.  I love the white.  My ipad is white too.



So is mine lol


----------



## elbgrl

Gilmoregirl said:


> The silver is white on the front  I always buy white lol it looks better in my pink cases lol



Haha me too!  I think I'm gonna get the 6 - I have Verizon though, and have an upgrade, but it will still cost $199.  I have the 4S now, and I'm hoping the 6 will be big enough to make a difference in surfing the net, etc. but not so large as a mini tablet, cause I already have an ipad mini.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Haha me too!  I think I'm gonna get the 6 - I have Verizon though, and have an upgrade, but it will still cost $199.  I have the 4S now, and I'm hoping the 6 will be big enough to make a difference in surfing the net, etc. but not so large as a mini tablet, cause I already have an ipad mini.



I have Verizon and an upgrade, too, Rosie.  But I like my iPhone 5 just fine and I have a new iPad mini.  I don't see a reason to upgrade for the stuff I use it for.  My phone spends it's life in the bottom of my purse with a dead battery....I'm not big on that stuff.  The most I use my phone is for a wifi hotspot when we go camping.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Speaking of camping...     We are packing up to leave this weekend for a week in the Ouachitas.        I can't WAIT!!


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> Yup, the silver and gold options are white on the front.  The space gray is black on the front.  I love the white.  My ipad is white too.



My husband and son hog the iPad so a couple months ago I got an iPad mini, which I absolutely love the size of, in white. Love the white. Wanted my next phone to be in white so badly because I have decided I love the way the white trim looks with various phone cases, otterbox defenders to be exact because I have to have heavy duty protection. I am pleased with what I have learned here about the silver having the white trim. I will miss the back part being white but it's better than nothing.


----------



## Springer

MiaBorsa said:


> Speaking of camping...     We are packing up to leave this weekend for a week in the Ouachitas.        I can't WAIT!!



Have fun camping! I love camping. 

May I ask which handbag you will take on your camping excursion?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Speaking of camping...     We are packing up to leave this weekend for a week in the Ouachitas.        I can't WAIT!!



Oh! Have a great time!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> Have fun camping! I love camping.
> 
> May I ask which handbag you will take on your camping excursion?



LOL.   I'm probably taking the siggy Gretchen hobo since she is a throw-around and I won't have to worry about getting her dirty.  I keep a couple of crossbody bags in the RV, too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gilmoregirl said:


> Oh! Have a great time!



Thanks!!   I can't wait to get going!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Haha me too!  I think I'm gonna get the 6 - I have Verizon though, and have an upgrade, but it will still cost $199.  I have the 4S now, and I'm hoping the 6 will be big enough to make a difference in surfing the net, etc. but not so large as a mini tablet, cause I already have an ipad mini.



I think you'll be in luck.  I think the 6 is going to be a nice size upgrade from my 5S, so it will be even bigger to your 4S.  I just want something that I can still hold and use comfortably in one hand.  I think the 6plus will require two hands.  It's not going to fit in those cute Dooney zip wallets that have the phone slot.  I hope the 6 fits in them still.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

elbgrl said:


> Haha me too!  I think I'm gonna get the 6 - I have Verizon though, and have an upgrade, but it will still cost $199.  I have the 4S now, and I'm hoping the 6 will be big enough to make a difference in surfing the net, etc. but not so large as a mini tablet, cause I already have an ipad mini.











Springer said:


> My husband and son hog the iPad so a couple months ago I got an iPad mini, which I absolutely love the size of, in white. Love the white. Wanted my next phone to be in white so badly because I have decided I love the way the white trim looks with various phone cases, otterbox defenders to be exact because I have to have heavy duty protection. I am pleased with what I have learned here about the silver having the white trim. I will miss the back part being white but it's better than nothing.



I have the mini too  it's perfect for my purse. The kids have galaxy tabs, and i have the galaxy note pro 12.2 Tablet. We ate a tech family. The tabs for the kids are great. I buy all of their books on them too. They are never bored in the car lol


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> I have Verizon and an upgrade, too, Rosie.  But I like my iPhone 5 just fine and I have a new iPad mini.  I don't see a reason to upgrade for the stuff I use it for.  My phone spends it's life in the bottom of my purse with a dead battery....I'm not big on that stuff.  The most I use my phone is for a wifi hotspot when we go camping.





MiaBorsa said:


> Speaking of camping...     We are packing up to leave this weekend for a week in the Ouachitas.        I can't WAIT!!



You're right, I really don't need it either lol.

Have a wonderful time camping!  I bet it will be cool and wonderful!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> My husband and son hog the iPad so a couple months ago I got an iPad mini, which I absolutely love the size of, in white. Love the white. Wanted my next phone to be in white so badly because I have decided I love the way the white trim looks with various phone cases, otterbox defenders to be exact because I have to have heavy duty protection. I am pleased with what I have learned here about the silver having the white trim. I will miss the back part being white but it's better than nothing.



They are up on apple.com if you want to look at them.  The back doesn't bother me because mine is always covered by a case at all times anyway.  I don't trust my butterfingers!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> LOL.   I'm probably taking the siggy Gretchen hobo since she is a throw-around and I won't have to worry about getting her dirty.  I keep a couple of crossbody bags in the RV, too.



Have fun Sarah! Camping in an RV sounds like the way to do it! Gretchen sounds like the  perfect companion for a camping trip.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gilmoregirl said:


> I have the mini too  it's perfect for my purse. The kids have galaxy tabs, and i have the galaxy note pro 12.2 Tablet. We ate a tech family. The tabs for the kids are great. I buy all of their books on them too. They are never bored in the car lol



Just my hubby and I have 2 regular iPads, an iPad Air, an iPad mini, a Motorola Xoom android tablet, a Kindle Fire HD, and 2 e-readers.      (Plus our iPhones, lol)   Oddly, I still prefer to use my laptop most of the time, except for reading.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> You're right, I really don't need it either lol.
> 
> Have a wonderful time camping!  I bet it will be cool and wonderful!





Twoboyz said:


> Have fun Sarah! Camping in an RV sounds like the way to do it! Gretchen sounds like the  perfect companion for a camping trip.



Thanks, y'all!!   I'm ready to roll!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

miaborsa said:


> speaking of camping...     We are packing up to leave this weekend for a week in the ouachitas.        I can't wait!!


 

have fun!!!!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> have fun!!!!!!!



We will be camping a few miles from a winery...   Fun will be had.


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> They are up on apple.com if you want to look at them.  The back doesn't bother me because mine is always covered by a case at all times anyway.  I don't trust my butterfingers!



Oh I don't trust me or anyone around me. Life becomes so chaotic around here sometimes. I just like the little clear hole area on the otterbox defenders that show the color of the phone on the back. Thought the white would be a nice pop against whatever color I get.


----------



## Springer

MiaBorsa said:


> Just my hubby and I have 2 regular iPads, an iPad Air, an iPad mini, a Motorola Xoom android tablet, a Kindle Fire HD, and 2 e-readers.      (Plus our iPhones, lol)   Oddly, I still prefer to use my laptop most of the time, except for reading.



Man you have as much technology as Best Buy! You can leave one in each bathroom for reading material purposes.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> Man you have as much technology as Best Buy! You can leave one in each bathroom for reading material purposes.



LOL.   I love it that the Kindle app will sync whatever I'm reading...so no matter which one I pick up, I'm on the right page in my book.   Two of the iPads are first gen and almost obsolete, so you know we HAD to get new ones.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I have Verizon and an upgrade, too, Rosie.  But I like my iPhone 5 just fine and I have a new iPad mini.*  I don't see a reason to upgrade for the stuff I use it for*.  My phone spends it's life in the bottom of my purse with a dead battery....I'm not big on that stuff.  The most I use my phone is for a wifi hotspot when we go camping.




That's exactly my thought on my phone. My current smart phone does all the stuff I need it for and way more that I don't even bother to see what it is, so no point in spending money to get a newer phone that will have more stuff I don't use. More money for bags


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Speaking of camping...     We are packing up to leave this weekend for a week in the Ouachitas.        I can't WAIT!!




Oh, a week vacation...sounds awesome!!!
Enjoy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> That's exactly my thought on my phone. My current smart phone does all the stuff I need it for and way more that I don't even bother to see what it is, so no point in spending money to get a newer phone that will have more stuff I don't use. *More money for bags*


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Oh, a week vacation...sounds awesome!!!
> Enjoy!



I am SO ready to go!!!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Just my hubby and I have 2 regular iPads, an iPad Air, an iPad mini, a Motorola Xoom android tablet, a Kindle Fire HD, and 2 e-readers.      (Plus our iPhones, lol)   Oddly, I still prefer to use my laptop most of the time, except for reading.




WOW, that's a lot of technology!


I refuse to buy an iPad! We have one at home that is mostly used by my 7yo. For me, with all the time I spend online (work and here  ), it's enough. I enjoy my offline time. My phone is enough for any internet emergency. Which leads to: More money for bags


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> We will be camping a few miles from a winery...   Fun will be had.




I don't do wine (get sleepy) but that sounds lovely if you do!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> WOW, that's a lot of technology!
> 
> I refuse to buy an iPad! We have one at home that is mostly used by my 7yo. For me, with all the time I spend online (work and here  ), it's enough. I enjoy my offline time. My phone is enough for any internet emergency. Which leads to: More money for bags



LOL.   I love my iPads and my Kindles!!   My hubby uses an iPad instead of a laptop, but I won't go that far!!   The iPads are very convenient when we are traveling in the motorhome because they are 4G LTE and we can get internet access rolling down the highway.  That way I can keep up with the handbag sales while he drives.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> LOL.   I love my iPads and my Kindles!!*   My hubby uses an iPad instead of a laptop, but I won't go that far!!*   The iPads are very convenient when we are traveling in the motorhome because they are 4G LTE and we can get internet access rolling down the highway. * That way I can keep up with the handbag sales while he drives*.





I agree, I wouldn't know what to do without my laptop. 
I know what you mean about having access while driving. Very important! I once had to work on the way back from Chicago, so DH drove and I was online and working in the car. Very convenient! 


That's the most important thing, you never know when a good sale might show up!


----------



## elbgrl

I also have a first gen ipad, so when I was going to upgrade, I decided to get the mini, and I love it.  But I find I use my laptop most of the time when home.  I have a Toshiba, which is about 6 years old and I need a new one, so I am thinking about a Mac.  Kind of afraid to take the plunge, though.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

CatePNW said:


> Thank you.  I'm reaalllllllllllly close to cutting the tags and keeping it....LOL!




I think you should keep it! Don't you hate it when faced with decisions like this even after getting advice from others. Lol. I know I so. 

I have the feeling that you like it but don't love it... &#128563;&#128563;


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> We will be camping a few miles from a winery...   Fun will be had.



I was just about to say how brave you are to camp in a tent, then read its an RV. So you are gonna be glamping  Im so not outdoorsy, RV would be my way of camping, lol.

Have fun, darling!


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> To me it's like a very light creamy vanilla... love it
> 
> My favorite is Falling in Love...wait... baby grace... or unconditional love. Who am I kidding... I love them ALL lol



I ordered the philosophy fresh cream in the lotion and in the eua de toilet type spray! 

I know I had to have spelled that wrong but you know what I mean! I am excited. Never had any Philosphy products before. Will be a first.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> I ordered the philosophy fresh cream in the lotion and in the eua de toilet type spray!
> 
> 
> 
> I know I had to have spelled that wrong but you know what I mean! I am excited. Never had any Philosphy products before. Will be a first.




Let me know what you think about the Fresh Cream when you get it. I'm a huge Philosophy lover but never tried the Fresh Cream. They say it smells like cake or something. I just want to know if it's a really strong smell.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> I ordered the philosophy fresh cream in the lotion and in the eua de toilet type spray!
> 
> I know I had to have spelled that wrong but you know what I mean! I am excited. Never had any Philosphy products before. Will be a first.



Girl I am addicted to Philosophy lol I'm a BIG on fragrance and home fragrance... I spend as much on that stuff as I do my handbags lol


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Let me know what you think about the Fresh Cream when you get it. I'm a huge Philosophy lover but never tried the Fresh Cream. They say it smells like cake or something. I just want to know if it's a really strong smell.



I will. I'm so excited to get it. I went with the free shipping which is 5-7 business days so that is stinky but I wanted to keep costs low as possible. Seems like it would be the perfect fall and winter kind of scent according to how people describe it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> Girl I am addicted to Philosophy lol I'm a BIG on fragrance and home fragrance... I spend as much on that stuff as I do my handbags lol




Lol... Me too!! I didn't want to say anything. Lol. I have TONS of auto ships from Philosophy and I use them all... Daily!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Me too!! I didn't want to say anything. Lol. I have TONS of auto ships from Philosophy and I use them all... Daily!



Usually when QVC has the big TSVs I order one of each scent...then keep one or two on AD for refills lol I have serious issues!


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Girl I am addicted to Philosophy lol I'm a BIG on fragrance and home fragrance... I spend as much on that stuff as I do my handbags lol




You and your house must smell great! Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> We will be camping a few miles from a winery...   Fun will be had.




Camping in an RV near a winery? That's doing it up right! I like Nebo's term, glamping


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> I was just about to say how brave you are to camp in a tent, then read its an RV. So you are gonna be glamping  Im so not outdoorsy, RV would be my way of camping, lol.
> 
> Have fun, darling!





Twoboyz said:


> Camping in an RV near a winery? That's doing it up right! I like Nebo's term, glamping



Thanks, y'all!!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> You and your house must smell great! Lol



We do, if I do say so myself lol

Today I'm rockin Pure Grace my house smells like PartyLite's marshmallow peppermint...yummy! (It's heavy on the marshmallow, not so much on the peppermint lol)


----------



## CatePNW

MiaBorsa said:


> I am SO ready to go!!!



Have a great time!  



PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Me too!! I didn't want to say anything. Lol. I have TONS of auto ships from Philosophy and I use them all... Daily!



I think I am glad I don't watch QVC, another temptation here....LOL!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

CatePNW said:


> Have a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am glad I don't watch QVC, another temptation here....LOL!



Lol! If you use any Philosophy products you need to watch QVC lol its so much cheaper (usually)

I also use IT Cosmetics and buy them from QVC because (usually) you get a $24-28 makeup brush free (so it actually pays to pay the shipping charge)


----------



## Nebo

Ladies, I wanted to listen to one of my fav songs and found this little girl preforming like a power house! On the side bar you can click on her video Gloomy Sunday which was her audition for the talent show. I am blown away and had to share  Hope it makes you smile or cry like it did me 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrE_bI9BHR0


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Ladies, I wanted to listen to one of my fav songs and found this little girl preforming like a power house! On the side bar you can click on her video Gloomy Sunday which was her audition for the talent show. I am blown away and had to share  Hope it makes you smile or cry like it did me
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrE_bI9BHR0




She's incredible! So cute too! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nebo

When I heard her singing Billie's song... it was like her reincarnation...in a body of a little seven year old! Wow! Im still amazed, lol!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> Ladies, I wanted to listen to one of my fav songs and found this little girl preforming like a power house! On the side bar you can click on her video Gloomy Sunday which was her audition for the talent show. I am blown away and had to share  Hope it makes you smile or cry like it did me
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrE_bI9BHR0



That child has some serious SOUL


----------



## macde90

I wore Philosphy Amazing Grace for years and it smelled great on me. I got compliments all of the time from men and women. I stopped once the formula changed but I never found another scent that I liked or that liked me as much as Amazing Grace did. I'm thinking about ordering it again. Have any of you tried it lately? QVC has mixed reviews...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

macde90 said:


> I wore Philosphy Amazing Grace for years and it smelled great on me. I got compliments all of the time from men and women. I stopped once the formula changed but I never found another scent that I liked or that liked me as much as Amazing Grace did. I'm thinking about ordering it again. Have any of you tried it lately? QVC has mixed reviews...




Yes... I started wearing AG about 7 years ago. Stopped for a couple years and started back about a couple year or so ago. I really can't tell the difference in the formula. When did the formula change? I do notice that it's not a strong as it was. I bought the whipped body lotion, shower gel and par fume spray back in May.


----------



## Springer

Omg I had a dream last night that I was talking to the outlet and they told me they had a regular florentine satchel in the color cornflower available and I bought it! I was so excited in my dream that I got the bold bright yellow bag! So disappointing when I woke up.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

macde90 said:


> I wore Philosphy Amazing Grace for years and it smelled great on me. I got compliments all of the time from men and women. I stopped once the formula changed but I never found another scent that I liked or that liked me as much as Amazing Grace did. I'm thinking about ordering it again. Have any of you tried it lately? QVC has mixed reviews...



I've seen all of the complaints at the Q. I, personally, haven't noticed any change. While I LOVE fragrance, I will admit that I don't have the best nose lpl I'm not one of those people that break down a scent into each note that's in it. There may be people that can detect things that I cannot.

I do know that I still consistently get compliments because I smell good. I know it's not overpowering anyone. My children have horrible allergies and they aren't affected (except living grace gives them trouble)


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> Omg I had a dream last night that I was talking to the outlet and they told me they had a regular florentine satchel in the color cornflower available and I bought it! I was so excited in my dream that I got the bold bright yellow bag! So disappointing when I woke up.



Oh no  those dreams are the worst!


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> I've seen all of the complaints at the Q. I, personally, haven't noticed any change. While I LOVE fragrance, I will admit that I don't have the best nose lpl I'm not one of those people that break down a scent into each note that's in it. There may be people that can detect things that I cannot.
> 
> I do know that I still consistently get compliments because I smell good. I know it's not overpowering anyone. My children have horrible allergies and they aren't affected (except living grace gives them trouble)



I'm so excited to get my lotion and spray in the fresh cream. It seems that there are A LOT of people who love philosophy items including my step mother. I had just never paid attention to them until I saw the term "fresh cream" and thought it might be something down my alley. I debated on getting the fresh cream in the body wash/shampoo but I have always been hesitant to spend much money on what I wash myself with in the shower instead opting to spend the money on things I spray on myself afterwards. Is the shower gel worth it in this brand?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> Omg I had a dream last night that I was talking to the outlet and they told me they had a regular florentine satchel in the color cornflower available and I bought it! I was so excited in my dream that I got the bold bright yellow bag! So disappointing when I woke up.




Lol... Exciting dream!


----------



## Nebo

Springer said:


> Omg I had a dream last night that I was talking to the outlet and they told me they had a regular florentine satchel in the color cornflower available and I bought it! I was so excited in my dream that I got the bold bright yellow bag! So disappointing when I woke up.



The yellow color is called sunflower. Cornflower is actually a blue color 

So , back on the sunflower. I love that color and I did ask the outlet ladies at one point if they still have them in the small size. There are two at the warehouse.. with that being said, I was warned that because they are less then five, they cant guarantee the condition of the bag and cause its not in an outlet store, nobody can check the condition of the bag for me.

So, they do exist in a size small, 65% off, but it is a 130$ risk.. If I had all the bags on my list, I would go ahead and try to get it. If it was damaged I would return it, but if it was just a little scratched and stuff, Im sure with conditioning it would go away..


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> I'm so excited to get my lotion and spray in the fresh cream. It seems that there are A LOT of people who love philosophy items including my step mother. I had just never paid attention to them until I saw the term "fresh cream" and thought it might be something down my alley. I debated on getting the fresh cream in the body wash/shampoo but I have always been hesitant to spend much money on what I wash myself with in the shower instead opting to spend the money on things I spray on myself afterwards. Is the shower gel worth it in this brand?



I think so lol  I love it. My youngest has exzema and it doesn't irritate his skin. Is it necessary? No. Is it better than other body washes? Honestly I don't think so... but I buy the bulk sets from QVC so it's like the 32oz washes are always free and I love them. It's just a little something special for every day.

My daughter's LOVE it too, and they get excited when a new scent comes in. Fresh cream is my middle child's FAVORITE

Now the olive oil body scrub is amazing! It's moisturizing and leaves my skin so soft. That stuff I will pay for lol


----------



## Nebo

Springer said:


> I'm so excited to get my lotion and spray in the fresh cream. It seems that there are A LOT of people who love philosophy items including my step mother. I had just never paid attention to them until I saw the term "fresh cream" and thought it might be something down my alley. I debated on getting the fresh cream in the body wash/shampoo but I have always been hesitant to spend much money on what I wash myself with in the shower instead opting to spend the money on things I spray on myself afterwards. Is the shower gel worth it in this brand?



I havent tried this perfume. But I do know for a fact when you layer your products- shower gel ( it will leave a very faint scent on the skin and it will go away fast), body lotion then the scent.. you will smell way better and for way longer then if you just wear the scent.


----------



## lovethatduck

Springer said:


> Omg I had a dream last night that I was talking to the outlet and they told me they had a regular florentine satchel in the color cornflower available and I bought it! I was so excited in my dream that I got the bold bright yellow bag! So disappointing when I woke up.



Isn't cornflower blue?  Did you mean sunflower?


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> The yellow color is called sunflower. Cornflower is actually a blue color
> 
> So , back on the sunflower. I love that color and I did ask the outlet ladies at one point if they still have them in the small size. There are two at the warehouse.. with that being said, I was warned that because they are less then five, they cant guarantee the condition of the bag and cause its not in an outlet store, nobody can check the condition of the bag for me.
> 
> So, they do exist in a size small, 65% off, but it is a 130$ risk.. If I had all the bags on my list, I would go ahead and try to get it. If it was damaged I would return it, but if it was just a little scratched and stuff, Im sure with conditioning it would go away..



Oh man my brain messed up. I meant sunflower. Lol I have no idea where I pulled cornflower from. But yes, I was so excited I got that discontinued beautiful yellow! Then, I woke up......


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> I havent tried this perfume. But I do know for a fact when you layer your products- shower gel ( it will leave a very faint scent on the skin and it will go away fast), body lotion then the scent.. you will smell way better and for way longer then if you just wear the scent.



This is what I have frequently read. I think I may give it a chance and treat myself.


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> I think so lol  I love it. My youngest has exzema and it doesn't irritate his skin. Is it necessary? No. Is it better than other body washes? Honestly I don't think so... but I buy the bulk sets from QVC so it's like the 32oz washes are always free and I love them. It's just a little something special for every day.
> 
> My daughter's LOVE it too, and they get excited when a new scent comes in. Fresh cream is my middle child's FAVORITE
> 
> Now the olive oil body scrub is amazing! It's moisturizing and leaves my skin so soft. That stuff I will pay for lol



I think I am going to give the fresh cream wash a chance. Then pair it will my lotion and spray and make a nice combination!


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> I havent tried this perfume. But I do know for a fact when you layer your products- shower gel ( it will leave a very faint scent on the skin and it will go away fast), body lotion then the scent.. you will smell way better and for way longer then if you just wear the scent.



I remember quite a few years ago, my step mom had the philosophy body wash in blueberry or blueberry cobbler. That scent want awesome. I haven't found that they still make that scent when I looked.


----------



## macde90

Gilmoregirl said:


> I've seen all of the complaints at the Q. I, personally, haven't noticed any change. While I LOVE fragrance, I will admit that I don't have the best nose lpl I'm not one of those people that break down a scent into each note that's in it. There may be people that can detect things that I cannot.
> 
> I do know that I still consistently get compliments because I smell good. I know it's not overpowering anyone. My children have horrible allergies and they aren't affected (except living grace gives them trouble)


I knew I could count on you ladies to help me out with Philosphy AG. The last time I ordered from QVC, the lotion had practically no scent at all compared to when the scent used to all day. I think I'll buy at ULTA and give it a good sniff before I purchase.


----------



## Springer

macde90 said:


> I knew I could count on you ladies to help me out with Philosphy AG. The last time I ordered from QVC, the lotion had practically no scent at all compared to when the scent used to all day. I think I'll buy at ULTA and give it a good sniff before I purchase.



I won't buy mine from QVC, I found a lot of places that sold what I was after: sephora, ulta, macys.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Sometimes you can get good deals from philosophy.com. sign up with them and they'll send you coupon codes

Nordstrom also has good deals on occasion.


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> Sometimes you can get good deals from philosophy.com. sign up with them and they'll send you coupon codes
> 
> Nordstrom also has good deals on occasion.



That's where I ordered mine from! Man I wished I would have picked faster shipping but I went with the free which will come at the pace of a snail.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> That's where I ordered mine from! Man I wished I would have picked faster shipping but I went with the free which will come at the pace of a snail.



It's hit or miss with them... sometimes it takes forever but others I have it in 3 days. I'm in Missouri


----------



## Twoboyz

I can't remember what thread we were talking about Dooney "inspired" bags in, so I thought I'd post here. I was in Marshall's yesterday and spotted something that liked very familiar. Lol. Margot sure likes to be like Dooney. The likeness is uncanny, but the leather is not!


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> I can't remember what thread we were talking about Dooney "inspired" bags in, so I thought I'd post here. I was in Marshall's yesterday and spotted something that liked very familiar. Lol. Margot sure likes to be like Dooney. The likeness is uncanny, but the leather is not!
> 
> View attachment 2750635
> 
> View attachment 2750636




Ewww !!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Ewww !!




Extremely ewwwww IRL.


----------



## Nebo

I guess " imitation is the sincerest  form of flattery" goes right with these.. Too bad they dont look the part, lol.


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> I can't remember what thread we were talking about Dooney "inspired" bags in, so I thought I'd post here. I was in Marshall's yesterday and spotted something that liked very familiar. Lol. Margot sure likes to be like Dooney. The likeness is uncanny, but the leather is not!
> 
> View attachment 2750635
> 
> View attachment 2750636



Whoa mama. Those look rough!


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> I can't remember what thread we were talking about Dooney "inspired" bags in, so I thought I'd post here. I was in Marshall's yesterday and spotted something that liked very familiar. Lol. Margot sure likes to be like Dooney. The likeness is uncanny, but the leather is not!
> 
> View attachment 2750635
> 
> View attachment 2750636



They must be all over Marshalls and TJ Maxx!  I posted the picture of a black one last week, had the banding though, imitating a Flo satchel and I think it was $199.


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> They must be all over Marshalls and TJ Maxx!  I posted the picture of a black one last week, had the banding though, imitating a Flo satchel and I think it was $199.




I was trying to find where you posted that, but the search thread function doesn't seem to work well on my iPhone. I remember that picture. The prices they are asking for these bags is outrageous for the quality of the bag. I am so appreciative of the information I've gotten on this forum in getting Dooney's at a great discount. I feel very fortunate.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I can't remember what thread we were talking about Dooney "inspired" bags in, so I thought I'd post here. I was in Marshall's yesterday and spotted something that liked very familiar. Lol. Margot sure likes to be like Dooney. The likeness is uncanny, but the leather is not!
> 
> View attachment 2750635
> 
> View attachment 2750636




Oh my... I would NOT pay $119 for this bag. Such bad quality!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my... I would NOT pay $119 for this bag. Such bad quality!!!




I know! Imagine for a few bucks more you got that gorgeous regular Flo or Clayton in ocean.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Ok ladies... my much anticipated birthday week is here (that's right, I claim an entire week )

I had intended on picking up a grey flo at Macy's for the sale, but since it was announced that Grey is a fashion color I will be waiting for outlet sales to get mine...

So... what's a girl to get?? I will be getting the Flo satchel with pockets this week (ocean or bp, can't decide lol) but if I'm going for outlet I get TWO


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> Ok ladies... my much anticipated birthday week is here (that's right, I claim an entire week )
> 
> I had intended on picking up a grey flo at Macy's for the sale, but since it was announced that Grey is a fashion color I will be waiting for outlet sales to get mine...
> 
> So... what's a girl to get?? I will be getting the Flo satchel with pockets this week (ocean or bp, can't decide lol) but if I'm going for outlet I get TWO


Get two. Lolololololol. Heck. Its ya BD


----------



## Gilmoregirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Get two. Lolololololol. Heck. Its ya BD



Planning on it lol what's your absolute favorite bag right now? Dooney or coach, doesn't matter


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> Planning on it lol what's your absolute favorite bag right now? Dooney or coach, doesn't matter


Coach is my first love. Coach gathered lindsey is my FAV. Then Coach Caroline then Dooney flo satchel


----------



## Gilmoregirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Coach is my first love. Coach gathered lindsey is my FAV. Then Coach Caroline then Dooney flo satchel



Oh I would love a Caroline! Or a Lindsey in red... I'd stand a better chance of finding a Lindsey I could afford lol... but the diamond python Caroline would be a DREAM...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> Oh I would love a Caroline! Or a Lindsey in red... I'd stand a better chance of finding a Lindsey I could afford lol... but the diamond python Caroline would be a DREAM...


Lololol. Tht ms diamond has been deleted n the hunt begins to find her at a outlet. She sexy


----------



## Gilmoregirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lololol. Tht ms diamond has been deleted n the hunt begins to find her at a outlet. She sexy



Yes she is!


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Ok ladies... my much anticipated birthday week is here (that's right, I claim an entire week )
> 
> I had intended on picking up a grey flo at Macy's for the sale, but since it was announced that Grey is a fashion color I will be waiting for outlet sales to get mine...
> 
> So... what's a girl to get?? I will be getting the Flo satchel with pockets this week (ocean or bp, can't decide lol) but if I'm going for outlet I get TWO




Happy Birthday week! Problem solved, get both! Lol!  Happy shopping


----------



## MaryBel

Gilmoregirl said:


> Ok ladies... my much anticipated birthday week is here (that's right, I claim an entire week )
> 
> I had intended on picking up a grey flo at Macy's for the sale, but since it was announced that Grey is a fashion color I will be waiting for outlet sales to get mine...
> 
> So... what's a girl to get?? I will be getting the Flo satchel with pockets this week (ocean or bp, can't decide lol) but if I'm going for outlet I get TWO





Happy bday!
I agree with the ladies, get both!


----------



## MaryBel

Is anybody considering the Dennis Basso TSV for tomorrow?


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Is anybody considering the Dennis Basso TSV for tomorrow?




It looks pretty nice. I like the gray. How much is it going to be?


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> Ok ladies... my much anticipated birthday week is here (that's right, I claim an entire week )
> 
> I had intended on picking up a grey flo at Macy's for the sale, but since it was announced that Grey is a fashion color I will be waiting for outlet sales to get mine...
> 
> So... what's a girl to get?? I will be getting the Flo satchel with pockets this week (ocean or bp, can't decide lol) but if I'm going for outlet I get TWO



Happy birthday friend! I say get whatever your heart is yanking at. I may be pulling the trigger soon on my last purchase I have been talking about. Found out I'm going to be in the same situation I was a couple weeks ago that would have been so handy to have a letter carrier here again in 2-3 weeks. I have been spying on that letter carrier on ilovedooney in the 1975 biscuit for a few days. Also considering chevron or polka dots from an outlet because it may be cheaper but man I love that biscuit.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> It looks pretty nice. I like the gray. How much is it going to be?





$124.88 but when I try to add it to my cart it gives me the regular price ($151)


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Happy Birthday week! Problem solved, get both! Lol!  Happy shopping











MaryBel said:


> Happy bday!
> I agree with the ladies, get both!











Springer said:


> Happy birthday friend! I say get whatever your heart is yanking at. I may be pulling the trigger soon on my last purchase I have been talking about. Found out I'm going to be in the same situation I was a couple weeks ago that would have been so handy to have a letter carrier here again in 2-3 weeks. I have been spying on that letter carrier on ilovedooney in the 1975 biscuit for a few days. Also considering chevron or polka dots from an outlet because it may be cheaper but man I love that biscuit.



Ty my lovelies!  

Springer....get the biscuit lol you will never be contented if you don't get THE ONE you want. My situation is different, I haven't chosen which one that I want... you know exactly which one, and getting a cheaper bag won't make you happy


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> $124.88 but when I try to add it to my cart it gives me the regular price ($151)




You might have to wait until tonight when it actually becomes the TSV.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Happy birthday friend! I say get whatever your heart is yanking at. I may be pulling the trigger soon on my last purchase I have been talking about. Found out I'm going to be in the same situation I was a couple weeks ago that would have been so handy to have a letter carrier here again in 2-3 weeks. I have been spying on that letter carrier on ilovedooney in the 1975 biscuit for a few days. Also considering chevron or polka dots from an outlet because it may be cheaper but man I love that biscuit.




I agree with GG. You'll always be thinking of "that one I wanted but didn't get" when I do that I almost always end up buying it eventually.


----------



## MaryBel

Gilmoregirl said:


> Ty my lovelies!
> 
> Springer....get the biscuit lol you will never be contented if you don't get THE ONE you want. My situation is different, I haven't chosen which one that I want... you know exactly which one, and getting a cheaper bag won't make you happy





Springer: Maybe call the outlet and check the price of the 1975 there. Maybe is cheaper than ILD


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> You might have to wait until tonight when it actually becomes the TSV.





It looks that way.
Although I think it's a site problem because the email is to shop early and it takes you to the page with the right price, the problem is when you add it to the cart.


I like the gray too.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> It looks that way.
> Although I think it's a site problem because the email is to shoo early and it takes you to the page with the right price, the problem is when you add it to the cart.
> 
> 
> I like the gray too.




Gotcha. The gray is very nice, but I think I'm going to pass on this. Last night I ordered on wait list the Sole Society leather zipper detail tall shaft Bria boots. I need to restrain myself a bit.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Gotcha. The gray is very nice, but I think I'm going to pass on this. Last night I ordered on wait list the Sole Society leather zipper detail tall shaft Bria boots. I need to restrain myself a bit.



Those were some beautiful boots!


----------



## Nebo

GG, happy birthday week! All the best, lots of love and bags!


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Those were some beautiful boots!




Thanks! I just had to have them! I'm a sucker for a nice riding boot. Now let's see if my big feet will fit into them!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> GG, happy birthday week! All the best, lots of love and bags!



Ty love


----------



## elbgrl

Gilmoregirl said:


> Ok ladies... my much anticipated birthday week is here (that's right, I claim an entire week )
> 
> I had intended on picking up a grey flo at Macy's for the sale, but since it was announced that Grey is a fashion color I will be waiting for outlet sales to get mine...
> 
> So... what's a girl to get?? I will be getting the Flo satchel with pockets this week (ocean or bp, can't decide lol) but if I'm going for outlet I get TWO



Happy Birthday week GG!artyhat:


----------



## Di 623

GG!! Have an amazing birthday week!! I usually claim a week myself, somehow still goes too fast


----------



## hopi

Happy Birthday GilmoreGirl


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Ty ladies!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> It looks that way.
> Although I think it's a site problem because the email is to shop early and it takes you to the page with the right price, the problem is when you add it to the cart.
> 
> 
> I like the gray too.




I'm thinking I want that suede jacket now.  Does anyone know if Dennis Basso jackets runs true to size?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> I'm thinking I want that suede jacket now.  Does anyone know if Dennis Basso jackets runs true to size?



My daughter had me order her one a couple of years ago and the size was true


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> My daughter had me order her one a couple of years ago and the size was true




Thanks GG.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks GG.



You're welcome... and for what it's worth, she still loves it and it still looks great


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> You're welcome... and for what it's worth, she still loves it and it still looks great




Thanks. That's great to know. I got the gray


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks. That's great to know. I got the gray



That gray is TDF! If that style complimented me at all I would have ordered it... unfortunately I'm flat chested but curvy, it always looks like I'm playing in my big sisters clothes lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> That gray is TDF! If that style complimented me at all I would have ordered it... unfortunately I'm flat chested but curvy, it always looks like I'm playing in my big sisters clothes lol




I bet this jacket would look great on you. I love how it's chic but a little edgy. Not that I'm edgy I'm the least, but it's fun to pretend. Lol. I'm 0 for 3 in the jackets I've ordered from the Q lately so I'm  crossing my fingers on this one.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> I bet this jacket would look great on you. I love how it's chic but a little edgy. Not that I'm edgy I'm the least, but it's fun to pretend. Lol. I'm 0 for 3 in the jackets I've ordered from the Q lately so I'm  crossing my fingers on this one.



From what I've seen of your style in your mod shots I think it will look great on you! I hope you love it, that Grey is just gorgeous


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> From what I've seen of your style in your mod shots I think it will look great on you! I hope you love it, that Grey is just gorgeous




Thanks GG


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks. That's great to know. I got the gray




I ordered gray too. 
I was hesitant once I saw the lake blue (wanted to get both actually), but had to be good and get only one and since I figured the gray will be gone soon and will be more easy to coordinate with other colors. I was imagining the gray jacket with my ivy satchel, with the crimson Kingston LOL


I hope the size I ordered is the right size. I ordered medium since that's the size I've been ordering lately in his coats, although once I ordered a small coat for a gift and it also fit. But normally I'm between med and large in other brands there so who knows. Oh well, if it is too small, I will have to put more intensity into my diet


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Gilmoregirl said:


> Ok ladies...* my much anticipated birthday week is here (that's right, I claim an entire week )
> *
> I had intended on picking up a grey flo at Macy's for the sale, but since it was announced that Grey is a fashion color I will be waiting for outlet sales to get mine...
> 
> So... what's a girl to get?? I will be getting the Flo satchel with pockets this week (ocean or bp, can't decide lol) but if I'm going for outlet I get TWO





Happy Birthday Week to you!!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Birthday Week to you!!



Ty!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I ordered gray too.
> I was hesitant once I saw the lake blue (wanted to get both actually), but had to be good and get only one and since I figured the gray will be gone soon and will be more easy to coordinate with other colors. I was imagining the gray jacket with my ivy satchel, with the crimson Kingston LOL
> 
> 
> I hope the size I ordered is the right size. I ordered medium since that's the size I've been ordering lately in his coats, although once I ordered a small coat for a gift and it also fit. But normally I'm between med and large in other brands there so who knows. Oh well, if it is too small, I will have to put more intensity into my diet




Oohh twins! I also was trying to decide between gray and lake blue. Man that color is gorgeous. But like you, I started matching my bags to it and decided the gray would look great with grape logo lock and violet Kingston. Hahaha, it all goes back to our bags. I got the large, but am worried it will be too big. I'm gun shy because the last two jackets I got were supposed to be more fitted and the large was too big and even medium was too big. That was denim and company though. GG said these run pretty true to size. If it's too big, I'm not eating more to fit into it! Lol.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Oohh twins! I also was trying to decide between gray and lake blue. Man that color is gorgeous. But like you, I started matching my bags to it and decided the gray would look great with grape logo lock and violet Kingston. Hahaha, it all goes back to our bags. I got the large, but am worried it will be too big. I'm gun shy because the last two jackets I got were supposed to be more fitted and the large was too big and even medium was too big. That was denim and company though. GG said these run pretty true to size. If it's too big, *I'm not eating more to fit into it! Lol*.





You are too funny!


----------



## CatePNW

Does QVC give free return shipping, or are you out that money if you make a return?


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Does QVC give free return shipping, or are you out that money if you make a return?




If the item is not defective, you have to pay shipping. You can use their provided usps smart label which usually ranges from $6.99 to 8.99. Or you can return it your way and pay up front. The smart label is deducted from your refund if you use it.


----------



## jenn805

Did anyone get the Dennis basso suede washable jacket?


----------



## Twoboyz

jenn805 said:


> Did anyone get the Dennis basso suede washable jacket?




Yup, I got the gray. Did you get it?


----------



## jenn805

Twoboyz said:


> Yup, I got the gray. Did you get it?



I'm thinking about black. How does sizing run?


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> If the item is not defective, you have to pay shipping. You can use their provided usps smart label which usually ranges from $6.99 to 8.99. Or you can return it your way and pay up front. The smart label is deducted from your refund if you use it.



Ok, thanks.  Was looking at some boots there and I have no boots because I am very hard to fit for any shoe.  Wondered what my risk was!  I found a pair of Isaac Mizrahi mid calf boots that I love, but figure they probably won't fit.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I just popped on the MK forum and clicked on the Show Your MK Bags thread, and what do I see?  Someone has posted their very first MK bag and it's the MK version of the Flo Satchel.  Wow. 


Comment #2741




http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/show-us-your-michael-kors-bags-612226-183.html


----------



## Twoboyz

jenn805 said:


> I'm thinking about black. How does sizing run?




I believe GilmoreGirl told me that they run pretty true to size. The black is pretty too.


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Ok, thanks.  Was looking at some boots there and I have no boots because I am very hard to fit for any shoe.  Wondered what my risk was!  I found a pair of Isaac Mizrahi mid calf boots that I love, but figure they probably won't fit.




You're welcome. Are they the cute ones with the buckles that he was presenting last night! I think they had buckles...


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I just popped on the MK forum and clicked on the Show Your MK Bags thread, and what do I see?  Someone has posted their very first MK bag and it's the MK version of the Flo Satchel.  Wow.
> 
> 
> Comment #2741
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/show-us-your-michael-kors-bags-612226-183.html




OMG you're right that does look like the Flo satchel!


----------



## jenn805

Twoboyz said:


> I believe GilmoreGirl told me that they run pretty true to size. The black is pretty too.



Thanks. I like the grey. But it sold out : (


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I just popped on the MK forum and clicked on the Show Your MK Bags thread, and what do I see?  Someone has posted their very first MK bag and it's the MK version of the Flo Satchel.  Wow.
> 
> 
> Comment #2741
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/show-us-your-michael-kors-bags-612226-183.html




Oh wow!!! It's very similar. It's nice but it looks a little "clunky" in my opinion. It has a lot going on with the wide belting and think handles.  But it is an ok looking "dupe" &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I guess Dooney's patent on the style is up... how long have they been making Flos? Anyone remember?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Are those outside slip pockets on the MK version?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Ty LTD! I think my sisters are gettin some lexis for Christmas lol

Stupid Q... if we order more than one bag is it still one $7.50 charge or do we pay that for each bag??


----------



## Springer

Some of you have probably read where I'm wanting to complete my dooney collection for a while by getting a letter carrier so I can have a small, no hassle way to tote my phone and couple other things. If I'm going to do it I should probably soon so I can have it for an occasion that Is the perfect example of when I would need it. The strap length says 26. To compare, I looked at what it lists the strap length for the regular flo and it says 23. I am paying close attention to this because I am fluffy (plus size) and want to make sure it fits comfortably. I am assuming it will since the 23 strap length on my flos do. Does anyone have a letter carrier and is plus size or know anyone that does and have an opinion on how it wears? Private message me also if that makes you more comfortable.


----------



## lovethatduck

Gilmoregirl said:


> Ty LTD! I think my sisters are gettin some lexis for Christmas lol
> 
> Stupid Q... if we order more than one bag is it still one $7.50 charge or do we pay that for each bag??



Ask, I've had a SA indicate they may be able to combine shipping.


----------



## Vicmarie

I might have officially lost it and gone completely flo crazy !! 

Was just telling my husband that my pup is reminding me of my grey satchel I ordered . .. He thinks I'm nuts !! &#128514;


----------



## Vicmarie

vicmarie said:


> i might have officially lost it and gone completely flo crazy !!
> 
> Was just telling my husband that my pup is reminding me of my grey satchel i ordered . .. He thinks i'm nuts !! &#128514;


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2752820



Lol! Seeing gray...


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> You're welcome. Are they the cute ones with the buckles that he was presenting last night! I think they had buckles...



I'm not sure since I just found them while browsing the site.  They are these and since black is sold out in my size, I like the Bordeaux and Saddle colors.  Though these are a wide width boot, they don't say wide calf, so that's what I wonder about.  Being a mid calf helps though, I might just try my luck.  I hate the process of trying on boots in a store, but I don't want to pay a bunch of return shipping for various pairs either.  

Gore Leather Mid Shaft Boots


----------



## CatePNW

Springer said:


> Some of you have probably read where I'm wanting to complete my dooney collection for a while by getting a letter carrier so I can have a small, no hassle way to tote my phone and couple other things. If I'm going to do it I should probably soon so I can have it for an occasion that Is the perfect example of when I would need it. The strap length says 26. To compare, I looked at what it lists the strap length for the regular flo and it says 23. I am paying close attention to this because I am fluffy (plus size) and want to make sure it fits comfortably. I am assuming it will since the 23 strap length on my flos do. Does anyone have a letter carrier and is plus size or know anyone that does and have an opinion on how it wears? Private message me also if that makes you more comfortable.



I think you would be fine.  I just measure the strap on my Coach Mini Tanner and just the leather part is 46" and then there are the clips.  I'm 5'11" and wear this crossbody and it sits low enough, I don't like them up too high on me.  I have posted pics of this before and will do here again if you like.  Just let me know, going to dinner but will be back in a few hours  I'm fluffy too.....LOL!


----------



## Springer

CatePNW said:


> I think you would be fine.  I just measure the strap on my Coach Mini Tanner and just the leather part is 46" and then there are the clips.  I'm 5'11" and wear this crossbody and it sits low enough, I don't like them up too high on me.  I have posted pics of this before and will do here again if you like.  Just let me know, going to dinner but will be back in a few hours  I'm fluffy too.....LOL!



Thank you for your response. I think I'll be ok basing this on my comfort with the flow strap as this seems to be a hair longer also. 

Now to carry out my plot to defy the old man. My justification will be my constant bickering the last yard sale we helped a family member with and I kept saying how I need a small, light pouch/bag to carry my phone, cigs and $ on my person.


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> I'm not sure since I just found them while browsing the site.  They are these and since black is sold out in my size, I like the Bordeaux and Saddle colors.  Though these are a wide width boot, they don't say wide calf, so that's what I wonder about.  Being a mid calf helps though, I might just try my luck.  I hate the process of trying on boots in a store, but I don't want to pay a bunch of return shipping for various pairs either.
> 
> Gore Leather Mid Shaft Boots




These are really cute. I think you should give them a try. If there are reviews, sometimes they mention if they tend to run big or small which might help you decide on size.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2752820




He does look like the gray Flo!  Lol. He's a cutie


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Some of you have probably read where I'm wanting to complete my dooney collection for a while by getting a letter carrier so I can have a small, no hassle way to tote my phone and couple other things. If I'm going to do it I should probably soon so I can have it for an occasion that Is the perfect example of when I would need it. The strap length says 26. To compare, I looked at what it lists the strap length for the regular flo and it says 23. I am paying close attention to this because I am fluffy (plus size) and want to make sure it fits comfortably. I am assuming it will since the 23 strap length on my flos do. Does anyone have a letter carrier and is plus size or know anyone that does and have an opinion on how it wears? Private message me also if that makes you more comfortable.




I think the letter carriers tend to have pretty long straps. I tried one on and it hung pretty low. I'm 5'5". I think you should go for it. They are great little bags to carry a few things around with you. Some of the cross bodies have a removable piece of the strap so you can also turn it into a shoulder bag, but I'm not sure if the letter carriers do.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2752820



Your pup is adorable!  Is that a Yorkie?


----------



## macde90

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I just popped on the MK forum and clicked on the Show Your MK Bags thread, and what do I see?  Someone has posted their very first MK bag and it's the MK version of the Flo Satchel.  Wow.
> 
> 
> Comment #2741
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/show-us-your-michael-kors-bags-612226-183.html


I must admit...I like it.


----------



## Vicmarie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Your pup is adorable!  Is that a Yorkie?




Yup ! He's a regular sized yorkie !


----------



## Vicmarie

Just searched for that mk bag ...does mk have any originality of it's own ??? It's cute and edgy , I like it ... Don't like mk leather soft though .


----------



## Springer

Was checking the status of my Philosophy order and saw an email where they be having 30% a lot of stuff if you type in the promo code: weloveyou. This week only.  Ends the 19th. Said there are some exclusions. I checked to see if what I got was included and it is so if I fall in love with what arrives Friday I will probably snatch up a couple more. 

Am so excited to get my Fresh Cream scented items this Friday! Can't wait to smell it.


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh wow!!! It's very similar. It's nice but it looks a little "clunky" in my opinion. It has a lot going on with the wide belting and think handles.  But it is an ok looking "dupe" &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;



I know it's difficult to gauge certain aspects by just looking at a picture but it doesn't look like it would be very slouchy. It almost looks crunchy. Well not crunchy but firm? Maybe firm is the word I'm looking for. Of course once again it boils down to personal preference and I prefer the slouchy, soft feel and look. Michael kors makes some beautiful handbags. It seems though with that brand, the ones that I always seem to like the most are made so daggone small. Really liked some of his coated cotton type totes but was blown away at the price of them when they hardly had any actual leather on them at all.


----------



## macde90

Springer said:


> Was checking the status of my Philosophy order and saw an email where they be having 30% a lot of stuff if you type in the promo code: weloveyou. This week only.  Ends the 19th. Said there are some exclusions. I checked to see if what I got was included and it is so if I fall in love with what arrives Friday I will probably snatch up a couple more.
> 
> Am so excited to get my Fresh Cream scented items this Friday! Can't wait to smell it.


 
I ordered some AG and it should be here Thursday. I tried on Fresh Cream at ULTA and it was kind of sweet smelling on me but I liked it. I thought it might make me hungry though. Pure Grace smelled good too.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> I might have officially lost it and gone completely flo crazy !!
> 
> Was just telling my husband that my pup is reminding me of my grey satchel I ordered . .. He thinks I'm nuts !! &#128514;




LMBO!!!! That's awesome!!! Lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> Was checking the status of my Philosophy order and saw an email where they be having 30% a lot of stuff if you type in the promo code: weloveyou. This week only.  Ends the 19th. Said there are some exclusions. I checked to see if what I got was included and it is so if I fall in love with what arrives Friday I will probably snatch up a couple more.
> 
> 
> 
> Am so excited to get my Fresh Cream scented items this Friday! Can't wait to smell it.




You made me go and smell it at Sephora. It smells pretty good. It's a sweeter smell but not too sweet. Can't wait to see what you think.


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> I'm not sure since I just found them while browsing the site.  They are these and since black is sold out in my size, I like the Bordeaux and Saddle colors.  Though these are a wide width boot, they don't say wide calf, so that's what I wonder about.  Being a mid calf helps though, I might just try my luck.  I hate the process of trying on boots in a store, but I don't want to pay a bunch of return shipping for various pairs either.
> 
> Gore Leather Mid Shaft Boots





Cate, CFC just got those boots, maybe she can give you additional info on how they fit. She mentioned them on the UPS thread.


----------



## CatePNW

MaryBel said:


> Cate, CFC just got those boots, maybe she can give you additional info on how they fit. She mentioned them on the UPS thread.



Oh, ok thanks!  I'll check over there.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Idk if I like it or not.  Can't decide since I like the original so much, if that's why it bothers me or if its just too much stuff on the mk version.....  The dooney version is just so 'clean'


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> Idk if I like it or not.  Can't decide since I like the original so much, if that's why it bothers me or if its just too much stuff on the mk version.....  The dooney version is just so 'clean'





I don't like it at all because it clearly looks like a copy and because the Dooney is so classic, this one with all the bling looks cheap. The leather doesn't look rich at all. And I love MK, but not this one!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Gilmoregirl said:


> Are those outside slip pockets on the MK version?





I was just looking at the picture again and thought the same thing about the outside slip pocket.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> Yup ! He's a regular sized yorkie !





I thought so.  I love Yorkies.  If I hadn't gotten my dachushund, I would have gotten a Yorkie.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> I don't like it at all because it clearly looks like a copy and because the Dooney is so classic, this one with all the bling looks cheap. The leather doesn't look rich at all. And I love MK, but not this one!





I have to agree with you, MaryBel.  I love my MK bags, but I do stay away from the ones that I can tell right away are blatant imitations.  And I have just saffiano MK bags.  I prefer other brands for my leather bags.  


Although, I do have to admit that I don't follow LV or know any of the styles, so I didn't realize the MK Jet Set Zip Top Totes are very similar to LV.  But it was too late - I already had a couple and fell in love with them, lol.


----------



## Springer

macde90 said:


> I ordered some AG and it should be here Thursday. I tried on Fresh Cream at ULTA and it was kind of sweet smelling on me but I liked it. I thought it might make me hungry though. Pure Grace smelled good too.



I prefer sweet smelling. I am always on the hunt for the perfect vanilla fragrance. A fragrance whose top note and what you can mostly smell is vanilla.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Springer said:


> I prefer sweet smelling. I am always on the hunt for the perfect vanilla fragrance. A fragrance whose top note and what you can mostly smell is vanilla.



The christmas vanilla that my mom get every year from BBW is very vanilla-y


----------



## Springer

gatorgirl07 said:


> The christmas vanilla that my mom get every year from BBW is very vanilla-y



The vanilla bean Noel. If they made the perfume version of that, i would buy all of it until I ran out of money. That is my favorite scent. I am on countdown until they bring it out again this year. Then it's on. Not only will I actually go to the mall where the nearest BBW is and buy probably around $100 worth, but I will also order some online to have it coming to me from all sides, all while looking the old man straight in the eyes. I dare him to attempt to interfere in my Vanilla Bean Noel acquisition!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Springer said:


> The vanilla bean Noel. If they made the perfume version of that, i would buy all of it until I ran out of money. That is my favorite scent. I am on countdown until they bring it out again this year. Then it's on. Not only will I actually go to the mall where the nearest BBW is and buy probably around $100 worth, but I will also order some online to have it coming to me from all sides, all while looking the old man straight in the eyes. I dare him to attempt to interfere in my Vanilla Bean Noel acquisition!



Wow!  I thought my mom was the only one who did that.......  She had the body spray last year.  Is that the same thing?


----------



## Springer

gatorgirl07 said:


> Wow!  I thought my mom was the only one who did that.......  She had the body spray last year.  Is that the same thing?



Yes! Love the body spray and lotion! I forget when exactly they start selling that scent again but I can't wait.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Springer said:


> Yes! Love the body spray and lotion! I forget when exactly they start selling that scent again but I can't wait.



She has been on pins and needles until they do.  She buys out her local bbw


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I used to be that way over Toasted Hazelnut. .. they discontinued it


----------



## Springer

gatorgirl07 said:


> She has been on pins and needles until they do.  She buys out her local bbw



I hope she not be living near my BBW!!! Lol I would hate for your mother and I to declare war for the local BBW vanilla bean Noel supply!


----------



## Di 623

I LOVE Vanilla Bean Noel!! So many vanillas tend toward the musky side, which I never liked. This one is just sweet and fresh. 

I have shelves full of BBW stuff.......I never need to buy another bottle ever again. But I'm planning on going this week  Oh well.


----------



## lovethatduck

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I have to agree with you, MaryBel.  I love my MK bags, but I do stay away from the ones that I can tell right away are blatant imitations.  And I have just saffiano MK bags.  I prefer other brands for my leather bags.
> 
> 
> Although, I do have to admit that I don't follow LV or know any of the styles, so I didn't realize the MK Jet Set Zip Top Totes are very similar to LV.  But it was too late - I already had a couple and fell in love with them, lol.



I sold my LV GM Neverful; I would so get the MK tote if I ever "miss" the LV--which I'm not. &#128522;

I've been spending a lot of time browsing MK--some very handsome bags there.  This one, for example:


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> The vanilla bean Noel. If they made the perfume version of that, i would buy all of it until I ran out of money. That is my favorite scent. I am on countdown until they bring it out again this year. Then it's on. Not only will I actually go to the mall where the nearest BBW is and buy probably around $100 worth, but I will also order some online to have it coming to me from all sides, all while looking the old man straight in the eyes. I dare him to attempt to interfere in my Vanilla Bean Noel acquisition!




I can't wait to try this scent. You are all so passionate about it. I remember seeing it there and probably tried it, but it don't remember.


----------



## Springer

Di 623 said:


> I LOVE Vanilla Bean Noel!! So many vanillas tend toward the musky side, which I never liked. This one is just sweet and fresh.
> 
> I have shelves full of BBW stuff.......I never need to buy another bottle ever again. But I'm planning on going this week  Oh well.



You are so right about that! The musky thing. Just give me vanilla. Not much else mixed in with it, just want vanilla. Do you remember close to when exactly they start offering it again? I remember it was available during Thanksgiving week last year but don't know how far ahead of that time it came out.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lovethatduck said:


> I sold my LV GM Neverful; I would so get the MK tote if I ever "miss" the LV--which I'm not. &#128522;
> 
> I've been spending a lot of time browsing MK--some very handsome bags there.  This one, for example:







I have a bit of a MK bag collection too.  I especially love MK Selmas, Zip Top Totes and Hamiltons.  And I have no self control, so we know what that means.....


----------



## elbgrl

Just stocked up at BBW on fall scent candles - pumpkin cupcake, leaves, cinnamon pumpkin, and pumpkin caramel latte.  My favorite so far is the leaves.I love fall!  Just wish we had it here on the Gulf Coast!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Just stocked up at BBW on fall scent candles - pumpkin cupcake, leaves, cinnamon pumpkin, and pumpkin caramel latte.  My favorite so far is the leaves.I love fall!  Just wish we had it here on the Gulf Coast!




I love fall scents too. They are so comforting and cozy. I still have some from last season, but I need to get some more.


----------



## Twoboyz

Apple IOS8 update is available. I just did it and it's pretty cool! It took over an hour to complete though. There is a handy new app called Tips that goes through some of the new features. It automatically shows up on your phone after the update.


----------



## Nebo

All you vanilla loving ladies. I was putting on my Yves Rochers Blackberry eau yesterday. I love to wear it to the gym. It smells like blackberry with sugar. Then I remembered they also make this in vanilla. And it smells like a straight up vanilla bean! These eau's are very cheep, 12 $ for a 100 ml, but dont let that fool you. They last and last! The brand is natural, organic. I love their stuff. You can try the small size for 6$.

I usually get the blackberry and coconut for summer. Have been using blackberry since highschool. Yum Yum. Im pretty sure they also have the body line to go with the scent.

http://www.yvesrocherusa.com/control/fragrances/fruity-fragrances/organic-vanilla-eau-de-toilette/?cmSrc=Category


----------



## Nebo

Yep, they have the body care on the us site as well. I used this one in coconut! These creams are amazing.

So just something new, if you ladies want to try.

I know I will definitely  hunt down some of your suggestions. Im crazy about body care!

http://www.yvesrocherusa.com/control/body-care/perfumed-body-moisturizers/organic-vanilla-silky-cream/?cmSrc=Category


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> All you vanilla loving ladies. I was putting on my Yves Rochers Blackberry eau yesterday. I love to wear it to the gym. It smells like blackberry with sugar. Then I remembered they also make this in vanilla. And it smells like a straight up vanilla bean! These eau's are very cheep, 12 $ for a 100 ml, but dont let that fool you. They last and last! The brand is natural, organic. I love their stuff. You can try the small size for 6$.
> 
> I usually get the blackberry and coconut for summer. Have been using blackberry since highschool. Yum Yum. Im pretty sure they also have the body line to go with the scent.
> 
> http://www.yvesrocherusa.com/control/fragrances/fruity-fragrances/organic-vanilla-eau-de-toilette/?cmSrc=Category





Nebo said:


> Yep, they have the body care on the us site as well. I used this one in coconut! These creams are amazing.
> 
> So just something new, if you ladies want to try.
> 
> I know I will definitely  hunt down some of your suggestions. Im crazy about body care!
> 
> http://www.yvesrocherusa.com/control/body-care/perfumed-body-moisturizers/organic-vanilla-silky-cream/?cmSrc=Category



Thanks Nebo! I might have to definitely give these a try.  I love coconut scent, probably more than vanilla so I'm going to try those.  Natural and organic is what I love too!


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> I sold my LV GM Neverful; I would so get the MK tote if I ever "miss" the LV--which I'm not. &#128522;
> 
> I've been spending a lot of time browsing MK--some very handsome bags there.  This one, for example:



Very cute.  I think MK does totes very well.  Love this Damier Ebenesque tote.  Funny how they changed it up by putting the light straps on it instead of the dark.


----------



## Di 623

Springer said:


> You are so right about that! The musky thing. Just give me vanilla. Not much else mixed in with it, just want vanilla. Do you remember close to when exactly they start offering it again? I remember it was available during Thanksgiving week last year but don't know how far ahead of that time it came out.



I think they start mid-end of October with the Holiday line, I always remember them having it towards the back of the store while Halloween stuff is still out. If you go to your stores enough and start asking the associates, if they have any in back, they will usually bring it out early for you. I was doing that when I was getting the figural candles, luminaries, etc. I haven't been going as much this year because I've got such a stockpile still


----------



## Di 623

Nebo said:


> All you vanilla loving ladies. I was putting on my Yves Rochers Blackberry eau yesterday. I love to wear it to the gym. It smells like blackberry with sugar. Then I remembered they also make this in vanilla. And it smells like a straight up vanilla bean! These eau's are very cheep, 12 $ for a 100 ml, but dont let that fool you. They last and last! The brand is natural, organic. I love their stuff. You can try the small size for 6$.
> 
> I usually get the blackberry and coconut for summer. Have been using blackberry since highschool. Yum Yum. Im pretty sure they also have the body line to go with the scent.
> 
> http://www.yvesrocherusa.com/control/fragrances/fruity-fragrances/organic-vanilla-eau-de-toilette/?cmSrc=Category





Nebo said:


> Yep, they have the body care on the us site as well. I used this one in coconut! These creams are amazing.
> 
> So just something new, if you ladies want to try.
> 
> I know I will definitely  hunt down some of your suggestions. Im crazy about body care!
> 
> http://www.yvesrocherusa.com/control/body-care/perfumed-body-moisturizers/organic-vanilla-silky-cream/?cmSrc=Category



Thank you!! I will definitely have to give these a try. I'm always on the hunt for new products to try


----------



## Nebo

Hehehe, glad to enable  I've just seen they also have a perfume Vanilla noir. Im gonna try this when Im in Europe, they have a small Yves boutique there. 

TB, the coconut is very coconutty- I loveeee it. I have been using the blackberry for so long, cant be without it. And I love to change perfumes/scents, so sticking with this one for so long, yeah.. they are good.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

CUT off for phone orders until MONDAY - finally going to new system!!!!!


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> The vanilla bean Noel. If they made the perfume version of that, i would buy all of it until I ran out of money. That is my favorite scent. I am on countdown until they bring it out again this year. Then it's on. Not only will I actually go to the mall where the nearest BBW is and buy probably around $100 worth, but I will also order some online to have it coming to me from all sides, all while looking the old man straight in the eyes. I dare him to attempt to interfere in my Vanilla Bean Noel acquisition!





Your passion for this scent is making me wanna get it too. 
I'm currently in the citrus and cool scents phase but you are making me lust for this one!


----------



## MaryBel

lovethatduck said:


> I sold my LV GM Neverful; I would so get the MK tote if I ever "miss" the LV--which I'm not. &#128522;
> 
> I've been spending a lot of time browsing MK--some very handsome bags there.  This one, for example:




This one is cute. If I hadn't bought too many big totes I'd be obsessing over this one too...I'm kind of just ignoring them to avoid temptation 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> I have a bit of a MK bag collection too.  I especially love MK Selmas, Zip Top Totes and Hamiltons. * And I have no self control, so we know what that means*.....





We for sure were separated at birth, LOL!
I love Hamiltons, Selmas, Suttons, Westons....oh so many pretty bags...


And don't even ask me about Brahmin...Love them so much...I suffer here since my nearest stores don't carry them and No Dillards, No Belks, No L&T, No Bon-Tons or Carsons...WOW, now that I thought about it, is awful, just Macy's.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Just stocked up at BBW on fall scent candles - pumpkin cupcake, leaves, cinnamon pumpkin, and pumpkin caramel latte.  My favorite so far is the leaves.I love fall!  Just wish we had it here on the Gulf Coast!




Those sound so yummy! 
Haven't been on BBW in a while. I should make a stop soon to get some!


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> Your passion for this scent is making me wanna get it too.
> I'm currently in the citrus and cool scents phase but you are making me lust for this one!



You should check it out! It's a sweet smelling one. It affects my entire mood when I spray it all over me. I only have a hair left and I'm only using it to scent my sons pillow and bedding every so often because he loves the smell just as much as I do. Things I would only do for my child, sacrificing my last bit of vanilla bean Noel body splash!


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> This one is cute. If I hadn't bought too many big totes I'd be obsessing over this one too...I'm kind of just ignoring them to avoid temptation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We for sure were separated at birth, LOL!
> I love Hamiltons, Selmas, Suttons, Westons....oh so many pretty bags...
> 
> 
> And don't even ask me about Brahmin...Love them so much...I suffer here since my nearest stores don't carry them and No Dillards, No Belks, No L&T, No Bon-Tons or Carsons...WOW, now that I thought about it, is awful, just Macy's.



I only have macys too. No good stores that would carry bags that I would want to look at within hours any direction except macys. And the macys around here don't have much of a selection at that. Stinky.


----------



## Springer

elbgrl said:


> Just stocked up at BBW on fall scent candles - pumpkin cupcake, leaves, cinnamon pumpkin, and pumpkin caramel latte.  My favorite so far is the leaves.I love fall!  Just wish we had it here on the Gulf Coast!



A thought I always have when I look at the scents of BBW's candles; they would make BIG bucks if they would also offer some of those candle scents in body splashes and lotions.The most delicious scents, and you know there's a huge chunk of customers that would jump on that, are only available in the candles. I don't understand why they won't incorporate some of those into their splash/lotion line.


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> CUT off for phone orders until MONDAY - finally going to new system!!!!!




Oh wow, I thought they successfully got on the new system last time it was cut off. Interesting. Thanks


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> This one is cute. If I hadn't bought too many big totes I'd be obsessing over this one too...I'm kind of just ignoring them to avoid temptation
> 
> We for sure were separated at birth, LOL!
> I love Hamiltons, Selmas, Suttons, Westons....oh so many pretty bags...
> 
> * And don't even ask me about Brahmin...Love them so much...I suffer here since my nearest stores don't carry them and No Dillards, No Belks, No L&T, No Bon-Tons or Carsons...WOW, now that I thought about it, is awful, just Macy's.*


*
* 


So far I have avoided the allure of Brahmin.  I don't have any room now with all of my Coach, MK and now Dooney.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Hehehe, glad to enable  I've just seen they also have a perfume Vanilla noir. Im gonna try this when Im in Europe, they have a small Yves boutique there.
> 
> TB, the coconut is very coconutty- I loveeee it. I have been using the blackberry for so long, cant be without it. And I love to change perfumes/scents, so sticking with this one for so long, yeah.. they are good.




Then I'll definitely have to try it. I have the Yankee Candle Coconut Breeze air freshener in my car and it's heavenly!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> [/U][/B]
> 
> 
> So far *I have avoided the allure* of Brahmin.  I don't have any room now with all of my Coach, MK and now Dooney.





That's what I'm doing with Kate spade and Rebecca Minkoff. I have a few of each but not paying too much attention to them. 4 brands is enough addiction


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> That's what I'm doing with Kate spade and Rebecca Minkoff. I have a few of each but not paying too much attention to them. 4 brands is enough addiction




LOL yes!  I'm trying to stick to three.


----------



## Springer

Me dragging my feet on ordering that letter carrier really paid off. I saw a post in the dooney deals thread by dooneyamateuer that Carson's was having a sale with a certain sale code. I went and looked around and found the signature letter carrier in the white multi!!!!! I had found it a couple other places but it had been $138. Since I love the signature biscuit, I was going to get the one on ilovedooney for $99. Well the sale code made the white multi letter carrier $96.50 so I got it! I am thrilled. I love the signature biscuit, but I LOVE the signature multi! Thank you dooneyamateuer and forgive me for I know I misspelled your name!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Oh wow, I thought they successfully got on the new system last time it was cut off. Interesting. Thanks


Nah. They started but Mon startes the new system per my email


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Me dragging my feet on ordering that letter carrier really paid off. I saw a post in the dooney deals thread by dooneyamateuer that Carson's was having a sale with a certain sale code. I went and looked around and found the signature letter carrier in the white multi!!!!! I had found it a couple other places but it had been $138. Since I love the signature biscuit, I was going to get the one on ilovedooney for $99. Well the sale code made the white multi letter carrier $96.50 so I got it! I am thrilled. I love the signature biscuit, but I LOVE the signature multi! Thank you dooneyamateuer and forgive me for I know I misspelled your name!




That's awesome! The multi is so cute.


----------



## Springer

I wonder if when the time comes, the clearance colors will include the stanwich?


----------



## Nebo

Springer said:


> I wonder if when the time comes, the clearance colors will include the stanwich?



Probably.  Im waiting to see if t moro will be on clearance, cause supposedly  they were not making it anymore. Thats why it was 50% off last year in dooney boutiques.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Ok ladies... Clayton? Satchel with pockets? Errr ummmm another Kingston? Lol anyone know the current deals/colors?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gilmoregirl said:


> Ok ladies... Clayton? Satchel with pockets? Errr ummmm another Kingston? Lol anyone know the current deals/colors?



Doin' some shoppin', GG??      Pssssst... Kingston!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Ok ladies... Clayton? Satchel with pockets? Errr ummmm another Kingston? Lol anyone know the current deals/colors?



I love that Kingston, but that Clayton is next on my list.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Doin' some shoppin', GG??      Pssssst... Kingston!!



I am  lol by the time I got around to ordering last week the outlets weren't doing phone orders... so now I have to make up my mind again lol

And I do love my kingston...


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> I love that Kingston, but that Clayton is next on my list.



I want one too lol but I don't know which color...


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> I want one too lol but I don't know which color...



I'm torn too, but I think it has to be black or tmoro.  I wish I could see both IRL and compare the two.


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> Ok ladies... Clayton? Satchel with pockets? Errr ummmm another Kingston? Lol anyone know the current deals/colors?



Clayton. That is all.


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> Ok ladies... Clayton? Satchel with pockets? Errr ummmm another Kingston? Lol anyone know the current deals/colors?



Of course it all boils down to what works best for you. If you know you love the Kingston and you know that works for you, sometimes it best to go with what we know works best for our personal needs and preference. 

But I will ramble about my decision to try the clayton. 

The regular flo satchel is my bag. It's my favorite. Everything about it. I love being able to go cross body as that is a must have feature for me. I also love being able to pick it up by the handles and hold it that way whether I'm grabbing it to go out the do or just carrying it that way. After clayton arrived, I was so happy I gave it a chance. It handles much in a way like my reg flo satchels but with a bit more structure. I can pick up with handles and go cross body with it. And it carries so easily and I enjoy carrying it. Very functional with the front pockets and the back zip pocket. Give the clayton a shot!


Edit:  and with that, I have changed into my clayton.


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> That's awesome! The multi is so cute.



Thank you! Can't wait to carry it!


----------



## Nebo

Cant wait to see some new bags! And I vote for Clayton too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I'm torn too, but I think it has to be black or tmoro.  I wish I could see both IRL and compare the two.



They are both beautiful, but personally I like the black better.  There is something about the tonal stitching on the black that takes it up a notch.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> They are both beautiful, but personally I like the black better.  There is something about the tonal stitching on the black that takes it up a notch.




That's what I was thinking, but when I see that contrast stitching I love it too. I'm pretty sure I'll go with black because I could use an all black bag. Now, I just need a deal!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> They are both beautiful, but personally I like the black better. * There is something about the tonal stitching on the black that takes it up a notch*.




I agree!


----------



## Springer

Could someone tell me how to turn off the notifications of responses to posts I am getting throughout email? I looked around and couldn't figure it out. Thank you.


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> Could someone tell me how to turn off the notifications of responses to posts I am getting throughout email? I looked around and couldn't figure it out. Thank you.





When you move the cursor on top of your login name, it gives you a list of options, select Edit options and from there find the option you want and disable it.


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> When you move the cursor on top of your login name, it gives you a list of options, select Edit options and from there find the option you want and disable it.



Thank you very much!!!! Getting all these emails is clogging up my box. 

But still I must  >


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Thank you very much!!!! Getting all these emails is clogging up my box.
> 
> 
> 
> But still I must  >




Please let me know if it works for you  I tried it and it didn't stop the emails. Then I stopped getting notifications on my phone through the app. No matter what I try I can't turn them back on. Thanks.


----------



## Di 623

It pains me to to it, but I cancelled the dark gray logo lock. I just couldn't justify having two of the same bag. Oh well, I'll find another gray one sometime this season


----------



## Twoboyz

Di 623 said:


> It pains me to to it, but I cancelled the dark gray logo lock. I just couldn't justify having two of the same bag. Oh well, I'll find another gray one sometime this season



  But if it didn't feel right then it's probably for the best.  Oh well, on to the next...


----------



## macde90

macde90 said:


> I ordered some AG and it should be here Thursday. I tried on Fresh Cream at ULTA and it was kind of sweet smelling on me but I liked it. I thought it might make me hungry though. Pure Grace smelled good too.


 
I'm layering the body wash, lotion and spritz. The scent is already gone before I leave my house in the morning. I give them a big, fat F!


----------



## Nebo

macde90 said:


> I'm layering the body wash, lotion and spritz. The scent is already gone before I leave my house in the morning. I give them a big, fat F!



Dont you hate when that happens!


----------



## Springer

macde90 said:


> I'm layering the body wash, lotion and spritz. The scent is already gone before I leave my house in the morning. I give them a big, fat F!



The Fresh Cream. I give it an "F" too. It hardly has any scent at all. I recieved it on Friday and I am literally halfway through the perfume spray because I am so mad I can hardly smell it that I totally douse myself with it and it still doesn't help. Not happy at all. 

Oh well. I'll just have to wait for my Vanilla Bean Noel to be available at Bath and Body works.


----------



## CatePNW

Springer said:


> The Fresh Cream. I give it an "F" too. It hardly has any scent at all. I recieved it on Friday and I am literally halfway through the perfume spray because I am so mad I can hardly smell it that I totally douse myself with it and it still doesn't help. Not happy at all.
> 
> Oh well. I'll just have to wait for my Vanilla Bean Noel to be available at Bath and Body works.



Bath and Body Works has a new vanilla, have you smelled it yet?  It's Wild Madagascar Vanilla, I need to check it out as I think I might like the spicy undertones.  I sometimes don't like to smell like food though, it makes me hungry, haha!


----------



## Springer

CatePNW said:


> Bath and Body Works has a new vanilla, have you smelled it yet?  It's Wild Madagascar Vanilla, I need to check it out as I think I might like the spicy undertones.  I sometimes don't like to smell like food though, it makes me hungry, haha!



Oh really?! I did not know about this new scent. Thank you for telling me. I will have to check that out. 

Oh heck I love smelling like food. I think when it comes to body splashes and perfumes, I prefer the sweet smell vs floral or others. Especially if it's a vanilla or cookie or baking type smell. Yummmmmm. Makes me feel all homey, secure and happy.

Edit: I just called my local BBW to ask them when vanilla bean Noel will be for sale. He told me while they don't know EXACTLY, that the last few seasons it has come out at the end of October. Only a month to go hopefully.


----------



## Nebo

Im leaving in little over ten days. I have already packed around 90% off the stuff Im taking with me. Its still summer here and it is gonna be heavy fall there, so that made it easy. I haaaateee packing. I had to put everything in the suitcases to weigh them and make sure Im under the limit.

As of now, Miss Ivy will be coming with me. I was considering taupe, but Ivy will go with more stuff. I wish I could take Miss Crimson too, but I just dont have the space.

Also, this trip is making me so anxious and I feel the need to just hibernate until the day of the flight. 

Just had to vent a little to my ladies  My pooch is coming with me, the paperwork it takes, you would think Im taking a baby dragon out of the country.


----------



## Nebo

Springer said:


> Oh really?! I did not know about this new scent. Thank you for telling me. I will have to check that out.
> 
> Oh heck I love smelling like food. I think when it comes to body splashes and perfumes, I prefer the sweet smell vs floral or others. Especially if it's a vanilla or cookie or baking type smell. Yummmmmm. Makes me feel all homey, secure and happy.
> 
> Edit: I just called my local BBW to ask them when vanilla bean Noel will be for sale. He told me while they don't know EXACTLY, that the last few seasons it has come out at the end of October. Only a month to go hopefully.




Have you ever tried Givenchy Hot Couture?? That stuff smells like straight up sugar and vanilla and candy! But since it is Givenchy, you can bet it stay on for long, it doesnt smell like cheap perfume from one of it tween stars. I love it!

Also, one other oldie but goodie- Ultraviolet by Paco Rabanne- caaaaaaandyyyyyyy and bombons. I use to wear this all the time!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> Im leaving in little over ten days. I have already packed around 90% off the stuff Im taking with me. Its still summer here and it is gonna be heavy fall there, so that made it easy. I haaaateee packing. I had to put everything in the suitcases to weigh them and make sure Im under the limit.
> 
> As of now, Miss Ivy will be coming with me. I was considering taupe, but Ivy will go with more stuff. I wish I could take Miss Crimson too, but I just dont have the space.
> 
> Also, this trip is making me so anxious and I feel the need to just hibernate until the day of the flight.
> 
> Just had to vent a little to my ladies  My pooch is coming with me, the paperwork it takes, you would think Im taking a baby dragon out of the country.



You must be so excited, Nebo!   I hope you have a wonderful time, and bring back pictures to show us!!   I can't wait to hear how your mom likes her new bag.  

Isn't it awful trying to decide which bag to carry??   Ack!   I don't blame you for needing to hibernate; you are probably stressed out from all the preparations.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Im leaving in little over ten days. I have already packed around 90% off the stuff Im taking with me. Its still summer here and it is gonna be heavy fall there, so that made it easy. I haaaateee packing. I had to put everything in the suitcases to weigh them and make sure Im under the limit.
> 
> As of now, Miss Ivy will be coming with me. I was considering taupe, but Ivy will go with more stuff. I wish I could take Miss Crimson too, but I just dont have the space.
> 
> Also, this trip is making me so anxious and I feel the need to just hibernate until the day of the flight.
> 
> Just had to vent a little to my ladies  My pooch is coming with me, the paperwork it takes, you would think Im taking a baby dragon out of the country.




Haha, baby Dragon! I'm excited for you! You'll have so much fun once you get there. Just try to remember that. I'd love to see pictures too and I hope your mom and sis love their bags.


----------



## Nebo

Thank you, my lovelies! : hug:

Im  beyond stressed out and I hate being stressed out and not in control.

Dooney got me spoiled with all the bag changing etc. I had to remind myself that usually people back home have one or two good bags that they are rotating, so I should be fine with just one 

I'll post from there and plan to take some pictures of my bag in action 

I'll try and get some pictures from our local leather good designers


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Spotted this beautiful Buckley Bag today... I'm back on my bag spying game now.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Spotted this beautiful Buckley Bag today... I'm back on my bag spying game now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761548



LOL.  We need a "spy shots" thread.     That Buckley is gorgeous.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> LOL.  We need a "spy shots" thread.     That Buckley is gorgeous.




Lol. Yes we do!!! It's beautiful.


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> Have you ever tried Givenchy Hot Couture?? That stuff smells like straight up sugar and vanilla and candy! But since it is Givenchy, you can bet it stay on for long, it doesnt smell like cheap perfume from one of it tween stars. I love it!
> 
> Also, one other oldie but goodie- Ultraviolet by Paco Rabanne- caaaaaaandyyyyyyy and bombons. I use to wear this all the time!



Thank you. I will definitely look into these. Took a screen shot of the names so I won't forget. Wonder if they have testers at sephora or macys.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> The Fresh Cream. I give it an "F" too. It hardly has any scent at all. I recieved it on Friday and I am literally halfway through the perfume spray because I am so mad I can hardly smell it that I totally douse myself with it and it still doesn't help. Not happy at all.
> 
> Oh well. I'll just have to wait for my Vanilla Bean Noel to be available at Bath and Body works.



Wow ladies  I'm so sorry you got duds... at least you can return them. Makes me wonder if I should cancel my auto deliveries next month. I've had great luck so far...







macde90 said:


> I'm layering the body wash, lotion and spritz. The scent is already gone before I leave my house in the morning. I give them a big, fat F!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> Oh really?! I did not know about this new scent. Thank you for telling me. I will have to check that out.
> 
> Oh heck I love smelling like food. I think when it comes to body splashes and perfumes, I prefer the sweet smell vs floral or others. Especially if it's a vanilla or cookie or baking type smell. Yummmmmm. Makes me feel all homey, secure and happy.
> 
> Edit: I just called my local BBW to ask them when vanilla bean Noel will be for sale. He told me while they don't know EXACTLY, that the last few seasons it has come out at the end of October. Only a month to go hopefully.



I asked at our local BBW and she said they aren't scheduled to put it out until Nov 1st BUT she said stock will start arriving the second week in October and that some SAs have been known to pull it out when asked for it  lol


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Spotted this beautiful Buckley Bag today... I'm back on my bag spying game now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761548




That's one gorgeous bag! Love the color. You are at the top of your game GF!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Late night stop... Let's see what they have!


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Im leaving in little over ten days. I have already packed around 90% off the stuff Im taking with me. Its still summer here and it is gonna be heavy fall there, so that made it easy. I haaaateee packing. I had to put everything in the suitcases to weigh them and make sure Im under the limit.
> 
> As of now, Miss Ivy will be coming with me. I was considering taupe, but Ivy will go with more stuff. I wish I could take Miss Crimson too, but I just dont have the space.
> 
> Also, this trip is making me so anxious and I feel the need to just hibernate until the day of the flight.
> 
> Just had to vent a little to my ladies  My pooch is coming with me, the paperwork it takes, you would think Im taking a baby dragon out of the country.





How exciting! 
Nebo, just remember to leave space on your suitcase for the stuff you want to bring back! I think every time I fly I take less and less luggage so I can have more space for the souvenirs...well, I always buy bags as souvenirs so they take some space 

A baby dragon, that's so funny!


ETA: Can't wait to hear what your mom and sister think of their new bags!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Late night stop... Let's see what they have!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761733




I'm so jelly!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Late night stop... Let's see what they have!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761733




Oh, so nice. 
I want to go to the outlet.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Late night stop... Let's see what they have!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761733



Don't leave us hanging, GF!!!


----------



## MaryBel

yes, spy pics please!
But not if they mean getting in trouble!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Late night stop... Let's see what they have!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761733




Well... I left empty handed!!! Didn't see anything I liked. Of my 3 outlets, this is my least favorite. It was closest  to where I was coming from so I decided to stop. They were closing, so I only had about 20 mins. I was the only one there so I couldn't spy BUT I did get a couple that inspired me when I posted the Buckley bag I saw today. I just had to try it on. There was nothing good in the clearance section at all. I was surprised. 

I was a HOT MESS today so excuse the look. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Well... I left empty handed!!! Didn't see anything I liked. Of my 3 outlets, this is my least favorite. It was closest  to where I was coming from so I decided to stop. They were closing, so I only had about 20 mins. I was the only one there so I couldn't spy BUT I did get a couple that inspired me when I posted the Buckley bag I saw today. I just had to try it on. There was nothing good in the clearance section at all. I was surprised.
> 
> I was a HOT MESS today so excuse the look. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761794
> View attachment 2761795
> View attachment 2761797



Looks great on you!   I can't believe there's Buckley at the outlet already.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Well... I left empty handed!!! Didn't see anything I liked. Of my 3 outlets, this is my least favorite. It was closest  to where I was coming from so I decided to stop. They were closing, so I only had about 20 mins. I was the only one there so I couldn't spy BUT I did get a couple that inspired me when I posted the Buckley bag I saw today. I just had to try it on. There was nothing good in the clearance section at all. I was surprised.
> 
> I was a HOT MESS today so excuse the look. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761794
> View attachment 2761795
> View attachment 2761797



You're never a hot mess! You're looking good with that Buckley.  What did you think of it?


----------



## Nebo

Pcan, thank you for the pictures, they looks awesome.

MB, one suitcase is all the stuff, cosmetics, clothes and shoes that Im bringing for mom & sister, so I'll have plenty of space  I have to bring back with me some of the things  that I have left at my moms place- clothes, shoes, jackets. US is a way more affordable shopping vise, so we will see about that.

Ladies, Dillards is  currently  having a Foundation Frenzy event. All foundations are 10 $ off. I stocked up on my E.Lauder, 10 $  off is amazing. I think it ends on the 27th.


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Well... I left empty handed!!! Didn't see anything I liked. Of my 3 outlets, this is my least favorite. It was closest  to where I was coming from so I decided to stop. They were closing, so I only had about 20 mins. I was the only one there so I couldn't spy BUT I did get a couple that inspired me when I posted the Buckley bag I saw today. I just had to try it on. There was nothing good in the clearance section at all. I was surprised.
> 
> I was a HOT MESS today so excuse the look. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761794
> View attachment 2761795
> View attachment 2761797



I LOVE your jeans! Love them!!!


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> Pcan, thank you for the pictures, they looks awesome.
> 
> MB, one suitcase is all the stuff, cosmetics, clothes and shoes that Im bringing for mom & sister, so I'll have plenty of space  I have to bring back with me some of the things  that I have left at my moms place- clothes, shoes, jackets. US is a way more affordable shopping vise, so we will see about that.
> 
> Ladies, Dillards is  currently  having a Foundation Frenzy event. All foundations are 10 $ off. I stocked up on my E.Lauder, 10 $  off is amazing. I think it ends on the 27th.



That's a good deal. Will have to check to see if Dillards sells my Mac foundation I love.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> Pcan, thank you for the pictures, they looks awesome.
> 
> MB, one suitcase is all the stuff, cosmetics, clothes and shoes that Im bringing for mom & sister, so I'll have plenty of space  I have to bring back with me some of the things  that I have left at my moms place- clothes, shoes, jackets. US is a way more affordable shopping vise, so we will see about that.
> 
> *Ladies, Dillards is  currently  having a Foundation Frenzy event. All foundations are 10 $ off. I stocked up on my E.Lauder, 10 $  off is amazing. I think it ends on the 27th*.



Thanks, Nebo.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> You're never a hot mess! You're looking good with that Buckley.  What did you think of it?




Thanks love!!! It was ok but I didn't like drawstring inside. Kind of awkward to me. It was comfy on the shoulder.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks love!!! It was ok but I didn't like drawstring inside. Kind of awkward to me. It was comfy on the shoulder.



But you rocked it anyhow!!


----------



## CatePNW

PcanTannedBty said:


> Late night stop... Let's see what they have!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761733



Oh, I'm so jealous and lonely without an outlet nearby. 

I need to drop about $1,000 on new tires if I'm taking a ME trip to Seattle in two weeks....LOL!  There goes my shopping money, what to do...


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> Oh, I'm so jealous and lonely without an outlet nearby.
> 
> I need to drop about $1,000 on new tires if I'm taking a ME trip to Seattle in two weeks....LOL!  There goes my shopping money, what to do...



Stupid tires!!   I hate that.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Well... I left empty handed!!! Didn't see anything I liked. Of my 3 outlets, this is my least favorite. It was closest  to where I was coming from so I decided to stop. They were closing, so I only had about 20 mins. I was the only one there so I couldn't spy BUT I did get a couple that inspired me when I posted the Buckley bag I saw today. I just had to try it on. There was nothing good in the clearance section at all. I was surprised.
> 
> I was a HOT MESS today so excuse the look. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761794
> View attachment 2761795
> View attachment 2761797




Looking good GF!
I was going to say...Nothing good on clearance? I see an ocean Clayton and then I remember...duh, that's your purse I imagine  It's been a long day...


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Looking good GF!
> I was going to say...Nothing good on clearance? I see an ocean Clayton and then I remember...duh, that's your purse I imagine  It's been a long day...




I did the same thing. Lol!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Looks great on you!   I can't believe there's Buckley at the outlet already.




Thanks girlfriend!! 

Yes, I said the same thing about the Buckley. They only had one though. It's been there for about a month.

Lol... And yes, that's my Ocean Clay.


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> Well... I left empty handed!!! Didn't see anything I liked. Of my 3 outlets, this is my least favorite. It was closest  to where I was coming from so I decided to stop. They were closing, so I only had about 20 mins. I was the only one there so I couldn't spy BUT I did get a couple that inspired me when I posted the Buckley bag I saw today. I just had to try it on. There was nothing good in the clearance section at all. I was surprised.
> 
> I was a HOT MESS today so excuse the look. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761794
> View attachment 2761795
> View attachment 2761797



If Reading had had the Buckley, I may have had even more to explain to DH.  I was surprised at the store size and merchandise


----------



## CatePNW

Taking a road trip to Spokane for the day, son has the day off and he suggested we go shopping.  Ok, YES!  LOL!  Nothing good for handbags though, unless Nordstrom Rack, Marshalls, or TJ Maxx have something.  No outlets and not even a FP Coach store!  There is a regular Nordstrom store, but it's small so they don't have a large handbag selection.  Oh well, since this is a spontaneous trip and I have nothing particular in mind, maybe I'll find something fun.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Im leaving in little over ten days. I have already packed around 90% off the stuff Im taking with me. Its still summer here and it is gonna be heavy fall there, so that made it easy. I haaaateee packing. I had to put everything in the suitcases to weigh them and make sure Im under the limit.
> 
> As of now, Miss Ivy will be coming with me. I was considering taupe, but Ivy will go with more stuff. I wish I could take Miss Crimson too, but I just dont have the space.
> 
> Also, this trip is making me so anxious and I feel the need to just hibernate until the day of the flight.
> 
> Just had to vent a little to my ladies  My pooch is coming with me, the paperwork it takes, you would think Im taking a baby dragon out of the country.





I'm a worrier about certain things like travel - so I feel your pain.  I hate to pack, too.  Hope you have lots of fun while you are there.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Spotted this beautiful Buckley Bag today... I'm back on my bag spying game now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761548





Pretty! What color is that?



MiaBorsa said:


> LOL.  We need a "spy shots" thread.     That Buckley is gorgeous.





I agree - we do need a "spy shots" thread.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Late night stop... Let's see what they have!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761733





I'm liking that 65% off sign in the window!  I sure hope they have that going on when I get to visit a Dooney outlet next weekend.  Fingers crossed.....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Well... I left empty handed!!! Didn't see anything I liked. Of my 3 outlets, this is my least favorite. It was closest  to where I was coming from so I decided to stop. They were closing, so I only had about 20 mins. I was the only one there so I couldn't spy BUT I did get a couple that inspired me when I posted the Buckley bag I saw today. I just had to try it on. There was nothing good in the clearance section at all. I was surprised.
> 
> I was a HOT MESS today so excuse the look. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761794
> View attachment 2761795
> View attachment 2761797





Buckley looks great on you!  No way are you a hot mess!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I'm liking that 65% off sign in the window!  I sure hope they have that going on when I get to visit a Dooney outlet next weekend.  Fingers crossed.....




The sign says "UP to 65% off". Lol. But I'm sure you'll find something good, especially since you are just starting your collection.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Buckley looks great on you!  No way are you a hot mess!




Thank you girlfriend! Surprisingly, That was the only bag that grabbed my eye.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> The sign says "UP to 65% off". Lol. But I'm sure you'll find something good, especially since you are just starting your collection.





Ahhhh....UP TO....that's their disclaimer.  Gotcha.


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Taking a road trip to Spokane for the day, son has the day off and he suggested we go shopping.  Ok, YES!  LOL!  Nothing good for handbags though, unless Nordstrom Rack, Marshalls, or TJ Maxx have something.  No outlets and not even a FP Coach store!  There is a regular Nordstrom store, but it's small so they don't have a large handbag selection.  Oh well, since this is a spontaneous trip and I have nothing particular in mind, maybe I'll find something fun.



It's always fun to get away on a nice road trip, especially when DS wants to go shopping with you! I'd jump on that in an instant! Hope you had fun.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

CatePNW said:


> Taking a road trip to Spokane for the day, son has the day off and he suggested we go shopping.  Ok, YES!  LOL!  Nothing good for handbags though, unless Nordstrom Rack, Marshalls, or TJ Maxx have something.  No outlets and not even a FP Coach store!  There is a regular Nordstrom store, but it's small so they don't have a large handbag selection.  Oh well, since this is a spontaneous trip and I have nothing particular in mind, maybe I'll find something fun.



That's fantastic! I hope you had a great trip and enjoyed the quality time! It's harder to come by the older they get


----------



## seton

PcanTannedBty said:


> Spotted this beautiful Buckley Bag today... I'm back on my bag spying game now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761548



if u open a spy thread, I'm game. I see DBs at least once a day but stopped posting due to lack of thread.



PcanTannedBty said:


> Late night stop... Let's see what they have!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761733



a beacon in the dark


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Looks great on you!   I can't believe there's Buckley at the outlet already.


Been there for a few weeks.


----------



## Springer

I am wanting to get one more bag before my bag ban. My bag ban will last until the current fashion colors go on clearance. My price cap is about $160. Just trying to get some ideas. Anyone have any suggestions lol?


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I am wanting to get one more bag before my bag ban. My bag ban will last until the current fashion colors go on clearance. My price cap is about $160. Just trying to get some ideas. Anyone have any suggestions lol?



There are some Dillen Chelseas on clearance for $149.  Today at Aurora they had two sand ones, one had tan trim and the other had the black trim.  I bet some outlets might have some of the pretty seasonal colors available.  The Siggy Gretchen hobo is on sale for $109.  They didn't appear to have any today or I would have snagged one of those up I think.


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> There are some Dillen Chelseas on clearance for $149.  Today at Aurora they had two sand ones, one had tan trim and the other had the black trim.  I bet some outlets might have some of the pretty seasonal colors available.  The Siggy Gretchen hobo is on sale for $109.  They didn't appear to have any today or I would have snagged one of those up I think.



A dillen Chelsea is definitely one I would be interested in. I had that one my mind but was unsure of colors available, not sure what color of clearance Clayton's are left and the DB 1975 signature shopper in the black multi that is now available on ilovedooney for $148. Not sure if the smith bag is on clearance. That would be a different one to have.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> A dillen Chelsea is definitely one I would be interested in. I had that one my mind but was unsure of colors available, not sure what color of clearance Clayton's are left and the DB 1975 signature shopper in the black multi that is now available on ilovedooney for $148. Not sure if the smith bag is on clearance. That would be a different one to have.



I think if you can find the Smith in any of the clearance colors it would be within your budget.  I'm not sure what's available though.  Happy shopping.


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> Well... I left empty handed!!! Didn't see anything I liked. Of my 3 outlets, this is my least favorite. It was closest  to where I was coming from so I decided to stop. They were closing, so I only had about 20 mins. I was the only one there so I couldn't spy BUT I did get a couple that inspired me when I posted the Buckley bag I saw today. I just had to try it on. There was nothing good in the clearance section at all. I was surprised.
> 
> I was a HOT MESS today so excuse the look. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761794
> View attachment 2761795
> View attachment 2761797



Buckley looks beautiful on you and you look great. Have you been feeling okay?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Squee! I just ordered the Aqua Pebbled Dome Satchel from QVC,  I saw it w a s back in stock and decided I was going for it. Happy Dance!


----------



## Bobetta

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Squee! I just ordered the Aqua Pebbled Dome Satchel from QVC,  I saw it w a s back in stock and decided I was going for it. Happy Dance!




Nice!! "Happy dance..." Love it. 
It's a great bag. Enjoy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Squee! I just ordered the Aqua Pebbled Dome Satchel from QVC,  I saw it w a s back in stock and decided I was going for it. Happy Dance!


----------



## Nebo

Springer said:


> A dillen Chelsea is definitely one I would be interested in. I had that one my mind but was unsure of colors available, not sure what color of clearance Clayton's are left and the DB 1975 signature shopper in the black multi that is now available on ilovedooney for $148. Not sure if the smith bag is on clearance. That would be a different one to have.



Babe, Smith bag and double tassel satchel bag ( same one without the little pocket in the middle)  was on clearance a little while ago, including core colors too- red, black, chestnut, natural. My friend got the black one. The core colors are a bit over your budget at 199. Other colors that they have are the ones that are on the clearance right now- ocean blue, ivy, violet. Im pretty sure you might find even some yellow ones- sunflower. Call DE and check.


----------



## Nebo

P.S, only the core colors are higher at 199. The other colors should be at 65% off the full price, so lower then that.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Squee! I just ordered the Aqua Pebbled Dome Satchel from QVC,  I saw it w a s back in stock and decided I was going for it. Happy Dance!




It's so pretty! Congrats.  dancing too!!!


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> Babe, Smith bag and double tassel satchel bag ( same one without the little pocket in the middle)  was on clearance a little while ago, including core colors too- red, black, chestnut, natural. My friend got the black one. The core colors are a bit over your budget at 199. Other colors that they have are the ones that are on the clearance right now- ocean blue, ivy, violet. Im pretty sure you might find even some yellow ones- sunflower. Call DE and check.



Thank you for this.


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> Babe, Smith bag and double tassel satchel bag ( same one without the little pocket in the middle)  was on clearance a little while ago, including core colors too- red, black, chestnut, natural. My friend got the black one. The core colors are a bit over your budget at 199. Other colors that they have are the ones that are on the clearance right now- ocean blue, ivy, violet. Im pretty sure you might find even some yellow ones- sunflower. Call DE and check.



My struggle in my head: I love the signature multi in the black shopper for $148. But then I think that I could get a leather bag for around the same price. 

Ohhhhhh if I could land a sunflower in a reg satchel or smith! I would almost consider a small satchel if sunflower was available in that size only but I just don't know if that size could meet my needs. I'm so into the size and look of the large.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


>




I'm excited! I chose express shipping so it will get to me before we leave next Friday. Don't need a package sitting by my back door while I'm gone, lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> My struggle in my head: I love the signature multi in the black shopper for $148. But then I think that I could get a leather bag for around the same price.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhh if I could land a sunflower in a reg satchel or smith! I would almost consider a small satchel if sunflower was available in that size only but I just don't know if that size could meet my needs. I'm so into the size and look of the large.




That is always my struggle too!  Sunflower would be such a happy bag!


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> That is always my struggle too!  Sunflower would be such a happy bag!



It would! Would be a very happy bag. 

And then I think that I could go well under my limit and get the black multi letter carrier that's now on ilovedooney for $104. But then I ask myself do I really need TWO letter carriers?


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I'm excited! I chose express shipping so it will get to me before we leave next Friday. Don't need a package sitting by my back door while I'm gone, lol.



Where ya goin'?    You can sign up for UPS My Choice and have packages held at the UPS facility or delivered to a neighbor, etc.   It's a free service.  

The only thing I have coming is the dark gray pebbled wallet and I am DONE for a while.  I'm having a bout of handbag exhaustion.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> It would! Would be a very happy bag.
> 
> And then I think that I could go well under my limit and get the black multi letter carrier that's now on ilovedooney for $104. But then I ask myself do I really *need* TWO letter carriers?



OK, I see the flaw in your reasoning.      You said "need."   LMAOLOLROFL


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> It would! Would be a very happy bag.
> 
> 
> 
> And then I think that I could go well under my limit and get the black multi letter carrier that's now on ilovedooney for $104. But then I ask myself do I really need TWO letter carriers?




And that's another struggle I have all the time too! Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Where ya goin'?    You can sign up for UPS My Choice and have packages held at the UPS facility or delivered to a neighbor, etc.   It's a free service.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I have coming is the dark gray pebbled wallet and I am DONE for a while.  I'm having a bout of handbag exhaustion.




I would love to have a little bout of handbag exhaustion! Lol


----------



## Springer

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I see the flaw in your reasoning.      You said "need."   LMAOLOLROFL



LOL. This is true. I need to take the word "need" out. Because techincally I NEED squat. I have enough to last me to the end of time. 

Ok. Let me rephrase: WANT. Mama WANTS these items. But would I get more use out of a second letter carrier or an additional bag? That is my main question to myself.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> LOL. This is true. I need to take the word "need" out. Because techincally I NEED squat. I have enough to last me to the end of time.
> 
> Ok. Let me rephrase: WANT. Mama WANTS these items. But would I get more use out of a second letter carrier or an additional bag? That is my main question to myself.



:snack:   I'll just sit over here while you thrash this out.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Where ya goin'?    You can sign up for UPS My Choice and have packages held at the UPS facility or delivered to a neighbor, etc.   It's a free service.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I have coming is the dark gray pebbled wallet and I am DONE for a while.  I'm having a bout of handbag exhaustion.




LOL, I'm not patient so express shipping suits me. I should have it on Tuesday. 

We are going to Destin. That's where the Dooney outlet is. Just going for the weekend. Last getaway before hunting season starts.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> It's so pretty! Congrats.  dancing too!!!




Thanks!  I'm pretty excited!


----------



## Springer

MiaBorsa said:


> :snack:   I'll just sit over here while you thrash this out.



I have thrashed some of this out. Earlier I thought "for the money I could have a leather bag" but then I think, do I actually WANT the signature more? Just because I COULD get all leather, doesn't mean I have to choose that if I want the other more. And I want the other more. I think it's between the black multi signature shopper and the black signature letter carrier. 

Lol. Still thrashing though.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

TB... Trying to message you but your box is full. &#128515;


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> TB... Trying to message you but your box is full. &#128515;




Oh I'm sorry! I'll go and try to clean it out. I thought I messaged you the other day but then didn't see it in my sent items so I thought your mailbox was full. Funny.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> TB... Trying to message you but your box is full. &#128515;



It's cleared out now.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I see the flaw in your reasoning.      You said "need."   LMAOLOLROFL




 too funny

We probably could put that quote on a t-shirt and make money


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> :snack:   I'll just sit over here while you thrash this out.




You are like the bad kid in class.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> too funny
> 
> We probably could put that quote on a t-shirt and make money


 



hopi said:


> You are like the bad kid in class.


:sunnies


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ok... Another outlet trip!! Here goes!


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok... Another outlet trip!! Here goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2765206



Love when we get to go shopping with you


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok... Another outlet trip!! Here goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2765206





Ah so nice! Even the outside looks so pretty!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok... Another outlet trip!! Here goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2765206


 

Go get ya fix POOKIE


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I was in and out in 20 mins... Nothing caught my eye other than the Violet Clay but it was only 50% off at $214.00. No mid shots. They have a couple new ladies there today that were on me like flies in rice. &#128513;&#128513;

 I see they have a Brahmin store. Maybe I'll snoop around in there. I've seen some beautiful bags you ladies have.


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Go get ya fix POOKIE


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I was in and out in 20 mins... Nothing caught my eye other than the Violet Clay but it was only 50% off at $214.00. No mid shots. They have a couple new ladies there today that were on me like flies in rice. &#128513;&#128513;
> 
> I see they have a Brahmin store. Maybe I'll snoop around in there. I've seen some beautiful bags you ladies have.




Oh that's too bag. Sorry you didn't find anything good. Or maybe that's a good thing? Lol. Have fun at brahmin.


----------



## Twoboyz

Hi Ladies who are residents of IL, IN, or WI who are 18 years or older,

A local radio station is having a contest called Purseapalooza for the next two weeks.  It will also benefit survivors of domestic violence.  You can even sign up for text alerts to be sent to you phone 10 minutes before every drawing.  Guess what the featured purse of tomorrow is?  Yup, none other than the Violet Bristol! There is even a beautiful Coach bag for all you Coach ladies.  I just wanted to pass this on in case anyone wanted to try their luck.  Good luck! 

http://www.wtmx.com/wtmx.php?pageid=purseapalooza6


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok... Another outlet trip!! Here goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2765206





Ohhhh, yay!!  Can't wait to see what you find!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> I was in and out in 20 mins... Nothing caught my eye other than the Violet Clay but it was only 50% off at $214.00. No mid shots. They have a couple new ladies there today that were on me like flies in rice. &#128513;&#128513;
> 
> I see they have a Brahmin store. Maybe I'll snoop around in there. I've seen some beautiful bags you ladies have.





Ohhhh, boo!  But sometimes that's how it goes.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ohhhh, boo!  But sometimes that's how it goes.




So true!!! I'm actually glad I didn't find anything...this time&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;.


----------



## lisa.nickel

PcanTannedBty said:


> So true!!! I'm actually glad I didn't find anything...this time&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;.


I know some of you ladies here use wen and I wanted to get some honest opinions. QVC has the 613 gallon for $199, five easy pays. Seems like a good deal and I would be able to try and return if I really don't like it. Do you guys use wen exclusively, once a week, or just when you need a little extra conditioning.
TIA


----------



## hopi

lisa.nickel said:


> I know some of you ladies here use wen and I wanted to get some honest opinions. QVC has the 613 gallon for $199, five easy pays. Seems like a good deal and I would be able to try and return if I really don't like it. Do you guys use wen exclusively, once a week, or just when you need a little extra conditioning.
> TIA



A gallon is a lifetime commitment. You may have amazing results and then your hair can be a disaster. That being said my hair is super hard to manage . Lisa I only get Wen if Chaz has a TSV or OtO and he has several specials with 613.


----------



## lisa.nickel

hopi said:


> A gallon is a lifetime commitment. You may have amazing results and then your hair can be a disaster. That being said my hair is super hard to manage . Lisa I only get Wen if Chaz has a TSV or OtO and he has several specials with 613.




So do you think the $199 price is too high? I figured I could use it for my daughter and myself. She has really thick curly hair, on he dry frizzy side. I have thick wavy hair, ends are on the dry side.


----------



## hopi

lisa.nickel said:


> So do you think the $199 price is too high? I figured I could use it for my daughter and myself. She has really thick curly hair, on he dry frizzy side. I have thick wavy hair, ends are on the dry side.



The price is not to high, it is a matter of will the 613 being too much,  to often and it than can be drying for me.
I do better with different CC's of the 44 oz and just a couple of pumps of 613 occasionally.
Do you use wen?


----------



## CatePNW

lisa.nickel said:


> I know some of you ladies here use wen and I wanted to get some honest opinions. QVC has the 613 gallon for $199, five easy pays. Seems like a good deal and I would be able to try and return if I really don't like it. Do you guys use wen exclusively, once a week, or just when you need a little extra conditioning.
> TIA



Haha, I was thinking you were contemplating 613 gallons of shampoo....LOL!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I randomly decided to browse through the Dooney forum on QVC - Yikes!  Totally different atmosphere than in this forum.  All I can say is, Wow!


ETA:  I posted this as an expression of how different other sites are, compared to how welcoming everyone is in this forum.    There is a huge difference.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I randomly decided to browse through the Dooney forum on QVC - Yikes!  Totally different atmosphere than in this forum.  All I can say is, Wow!
> 
> 
> ETA:  I posted this as an expression of how different other sites are, compared to how welcoming everyone is in this forum.    There is a huge difference.





That's why we left!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> That's why we left!





Ahhhhh, y'all used to post over there?  I can see why y'all left.  It's not the most welcoming of atmospheres.  Very different from here.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ahhhhh, y'all used to post over there?  I can see why y'all left.  It's not the most welcoming of atmospheres.  Very different from here.




Not all of of us but a lot of us used to live there!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I randomly decided to browse through the Dooney forum on QVC - Yikes!  Totally different atmosphere than in this forum.  All I can say is, Wow!
> 
> 
> ETA:  I posted this as an expression of how different other sites are, compared to how welcoming everyone is in this forum.    There is a huge difference.




So true! I felt the same when I went there to check an early review of the TSV.  They trash talk sue clifton too! 
Not nice at all.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I randomly decided to browse through the Dooney forum on QVC - Yikes!  Totally different atmosphere than in this forum.  All I can say is, Wow!
> 
> ETA:  I posted this as an expression of how different other sites are, compared to how welcoming everyone is in this forum.    There is a huge difference.



The biggest problem with the Q BB is how random haters show up, posting how they "would never spend that much money on a purse."      Then the forum administrator deleting any reference to TSVs or whatever.  Really annoying.


----------



## elbgrl

A lot of us moved over here thanks to Sarah!  Sooo much better here!


----------



## elbgrl

lisa.nickel said:


> I know some of you ladies here use wen and I wanted to get some honest opinions. QVC has the 613 gallon for $199, five easy pays. Seems like a good deal and I would be able to try and return if I really don't like it. Do you guys use wen exclusively, once a week, or just when you need a little extra conditioning.
> TIA



I use Wen but "cheat"  about once a week and use shampoo & cond.  My hair just feels like I am getting build up if I don't.  But I love the way my hair feels after it has been "wenned".   I have never used the 613, I use the Bamboo Green Tea or Summer Honey Peach.  I tried the Fall Tuscan Pear and like it, but it is not a favorite so far.  I don't know if I would get a gallon on my first try.  It would cost a fortune to send back if you don't like it!


----------



## lisa.nickel

hopi said:


> The price is not to high, it is a matter of will the 613 being too much,  to often and it than can be drying for me.
> I do better with different CC's of the 44 oz and just a couple of pumps of 613 occasionally.
> Do you use wen?




I haven't used it that's why I was asking for opinions. I ordered a variety pack so I can try different formulas and see which one I like best. Thanks for the info


----------



## lisa.nickel

elbgrl said:


> I use Wen but "cheat"  about once a week and use shampoo & cond.  My hair just feels like I am getting build up if I don't.  But I love the way my hair feels after it has been "wenned".   I have never used the 613, I use the Bamboo Green Tea or Summer Honey Peach.  I tried the Fall Tuscan Pear and like it, but it is not a favorite so far.  I don't know if I would get a gallon on my first try.  It would cost a fortune to send back if you don't like it!




That's what I was thinking so I ordered a variety pack instead so I can try the different scents and see which one works best. Thanks for the info


----------



## lisa.nickel

CatePNW said:


> Haha, I was thinking you were contemplating 613 gallons of shampoo....LOL!




That's funny


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> The biggest problem with the Q BB is how random haters show up, posting how they "would never spend that much money on a purse."      Then the forum administrator deleting any reference to TSVs or whatever.  Really annoying.


I remember that MB. I left that place lonnnnnnnnng ago


----------



## Twoboyz

lisa.nickel said:


> I know some of you ladies here use wen and I wanted to get some honest opinions. QVC has the 613 gallon for $199, five easy pays. Seems like a good deal and I would be able to try and return if I really don't like it. Do you guys use wen exclusively, once a week, or just when you need a little extra conditioning.
> TIA




I've used Wen exclusively since June 2013 when I bought my first gallon of sweet almond mint. I'm just now almost reaching the bottom. However I have bought several TSVs and other sets since then including a gallon of bamboo green tea and a gallon of six thirteen. I guess I got addicted to wen almost as much as my Dooney's! 

I have fine blond hair that always has dry ends no matter what I do. I color my roots about every 4 weeks. I found the biggest plus to using wen is I stopped doing all over color and just do my roots. The color is a true bright blond rather than that brassy look I used to have. Also my hair is really soft. Since my hair is fine, a heavy conditioner like six thirteen weighs it down so I mainly add it to my ends once or twice per week but I don't all over condition with it. I think this gallon will last me forever! Hopefully it doesn't go bad before I can finish it. It smells wonderful. If your hair is thick or medium to course I think you'll get way more use out of it than I do, but it should still last a long time. You can always try the gallon and then send it back for the cost of a smart label which isn't too much. Or you can try a smaller size first if you're not sure. The gallon should last you a good long time though, especially if you're using it in conjunction with other wen cleansing conditioners.


----------



## lisa.nickel

Twoboyz said:


> I've used Wen exclusively since June 2013 when I bought my first gallon of sweet almond mint. I'm just now almost reaching the bottom. However I have bought several TSVs and other sets since then including a gallon of bamboo green tea and a gallon of six thirteen. I guess I got addicted to wen almost as much as my Dooney's!
> 
> I have fine blond hair that always has dry ends no matter what I do. I color my roots about every 4 weeks. I found the biggest plus to using wen is I stopped doing all over color and just do my roots. The color is a true bright blond rather than that brassy look I used to have. Also my hair is really soft. Since my hair is fine, a heavy conditioner like six thirteen weighs it down so I mainly add it to my ends once or twice per week but I don't all over condition with it. I think this gallon will last me forever! Hopefully it doesn't go bad before I can finish it. It smells wonderful. If your hair is thick or medium to course I think you'll get way more use out of it than I do, but it should still last a long time. You can always try the gallon and then send it back for the cost of a smart label which isn't too much. Or you can try a smaller size first if you're not sure. The gallon should last you a good long time though, especially if you're using it in conjunction with other wen cleansing conditioners.




Thanks for the thorough response. That's exactly what I was looking for. The gallon is on special til the end of October so I will try the formulas I ordered and I can always add that later. I do have thick hair so I was thinking the 613 would work ok


----------



## Twoboyz

lisa.nickel said:


> Thanks for the thorough response. That's exactly what I was looking for. The gallon is on special til the end of October so I will try the formulas I ordered and I can always add that later. I do have thick hair so I was thinking the 613 would work ok




You're welcome Lisa. Sounds like a good plan. I hope the products work for you and your daughter.


----------



## lisa.nickel

Twoboyz said:


> You're welcome Lisa. Sounds like a good plan. I hope the products work for you and your daughter.




Me too. It looks like qvc plus is going to have wen on today at 4:00 so I'm gonna tune in and see what they have. Thanks again


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I randomly decided to browse through the Dooney forum on QVC - Yikes!  Totally different atmosphere than in this forum.  All I can say is, Wow!
> 
> 
> ETA:  I posted this as an expression of how different other sites are, compared to how welcoming everyone is in this forum.    There is a huge difference.



Man I saw that crap too. So many snarky, catty, hateful posts. You could tell there were a few that thrive on controversy. Who needs that, who wants to participate in that kind of atmosphere. As I have said many times, this place right here is unique in the kindness of the posters. Very different in a wonderful way.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Hi ladies. How can I receive email notifications from Dooney Outlets? I've asked them to add me to their mailing list. I was on YouTube and saw someone's video on outlet sales through their email.


----------



## Twoboyz

FlorentineQuack said:


> Hi ladies. How can I receive email notifications from Dooney Outlets? I've asked them to add me to their mailing list. I was on YouTube and saw someone's video on outlet sales through their email.




I think you can sign up on  Dooney.com under the store locator near the bottom of the page. When you click it, you'll get this screen below. Then where it says "for information on stores, events, and promotions click here". I hope that does the trick for you. I think I got in the mailing list by giving my email address to the SA at the outlet. Good luck.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Twoboyz said:


> I think you can sign up on  Dooney.com under the store locator near the bottom of the page. When you click it, you'll get this screen below. Then where it says "for information on stores, events, and promotions click here". I hope that does the trick for you. I think I got in the mailing list by giving my email address to the SA at the outlet. Good luck.
> 
> View attachment 2766413



Thankyou.  I'm getting the dooney.com emails but not outlet. I also asked the SA to add me when I purchased from the outlet last month and still haven't gotten any outlet emails.


----------



## Twoboyz

FlorentineQuack said:


> Thankyou.  I'm getting the dooney.com emails but not outlet. I also asked the SA to add me when I purchased from the outlet last month and still haven't gotten any outlet emails.




You might want to try calling an outlet to ask them to put in your email again. Maybe they entered your email address incorrectly or something else happened in the system that day. There have been emails from the outlets within the month so you should have gotten some already.


----------



## seton

FlorentineQuack said:


> Thankyou.  I'm getting the dooney.com emails but not outlet. I also asked the SA to add me when I purchased from the outlet last month and still haven't gotten any outlet emails.



Are u near an outlet? These emails are customized to ur location. If u are not near an outlet, u prob wont get outlet news.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

seton said:


> Are u near an outlet? These emails are customized to ur location. If u are not near an outlet, u prob wont get outlet news.



I don't live near an outlet, therefore I have to rely on phone orders.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Twoboyz said:


> You might want to try calling an outlet to ask them to put in your email again. Maybe they entered your email address incorrectly or something else happened in the system that day. There have been emails from the outlets within the month so you should have gotten some already.



I'll probably do that. Thanks. I just want to be in the know of Dooney deals!


----------



## elbgrl

Hope this comes out.  Recipe for Starbucks lemon pound cake.  I have made this several times and it's a good copy


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Hope this comes out.  Recipe for Starbucks lemon pound cake.  I have made this several times and it's a good copy
> 
> View attachment 2766492
> 
> View attachment 2766493




Looks sooooo yummy! Thanks for sharing the recipe!


----------



## elbgrl

Welcome.  GG and I were talking about it on the other thread.


----------



## macde90

elbgrl said:


> Hope this comes out.  Recipe for Starbucks lemon pound cake.  I have made this several times and it's a good copy
> 
> View attachment 2766492
> 
> View attachment 2766493


Thanks, making this as a treat when I start eating carbs again.


----------



## Springer

macde90 said:


> Thanks, making this as a treat when I start eating carbs again.



I'm not eating carbs at the moment. Following the basics of Atkins. Trying to keep it under 20 carbs a day. Are you on Atkins also?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> hope this comes out.  Recipe for starbucks lemon pound cake.  I have made this several times and it's a good copy
> 
> View attachment 2766492
> 
> View attachment 2766493


 

i love love pinterest


----------



## elbgrl

I love pinterest too!  

I hope it's legal for me to post  this recipe?  Guess it would be removed by the mods if not.


----------



## oldbaglover

elbgrl said:


> Hope this comes out.  Recipe for Starbucks lemon pound cake.  I have made this several times and it's a good copy
> 
> View attachment 2766492
> 
> View attachment 2766493


Thank you! I love anything lemon.


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Hope this comes out.  Recipe for Starbucks lemon pound cake.  I have made this several times and it's a good copy
> 
> View attachment 2766492
> 
> View attachment 2766493



thanks for reposting Rosie
 I can make this , it looks easy enough


----------



## Nebo

Springer said:


> My struggle in my head: I love the signature multi in the black shopper for $148. But then I think that I could get a leather bag for around the same price.
> 
> Ohhhhhh if I could land a sunflower in a reg satchel or smith! I would almost consider a small satchel if sunflower was available in that size only but I just don't know if that size could meet my needs. I'm so into the size and look of the large.



First- a big huuug to all my ladies! I have been so busy with paperwork and preparations around my trip. Hate it. But at least I can export a baby dragon with me 

Second, Springer, I went trough my little notebook and found that they have sunflower in twist strap hobo style. So.... if you want a nice hobo ( like my ocean blue), you can find it in that color. Im sure they still have it, not a lot of people order that style.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> First- a big huuug to all my ladies! I have been so busy with paperwork and preparations around my trip. Hate it. But at least I can export a baby dragon with me
> 
> 
> 
> Second, Springer, I went trough my little notebook and found that they have sunflower in twist strap hobo style. So.... if you want a nice hobo ( like my ocean blue), you can find it in that color. Im sure they still have it, not a lot of people order that style.




Hey, I was just wondering where you've been. I'm glad baby dragon is all set to fly with you.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Hey, I was just wondering where you've been. I'm glad baby dragon is all set to fly with you.



Thank you for thinking of me! I was thinking of you guys too.

I barely touched my laptop and it was mostly chatting with my mom about what to bring, what to do, what not to do etc. 

I did some last minute shopping today. Got a mini gelish led lamp, so that I can do my nails while Im there. Im so used to having this little added protection on my poor nails, that I just cant go without it.


----------



## hopi

Nebo said:


> First- *a big huuug to all my ladies!* I have been so busy with paperwork and preparations around my trip. Hate it. But at least I can export a baby dragon with me
> 
> Second, Springer, I went trough my little notebook and found that they have sunflower in twist strap hobo style. So.... if you want a nice hobo ( like my ocean blue), you can find it in that color. Im sure they still have it, not a lot of people order that style.



right back at you


----------



## lovethatduck

Nebo said:


> First- a big huuug to all my ladies! I have been so busy with paperwork and preparations around my trip. Hate it. But at least I can export a baby dragon with me
> 
> Second, Springer, I went trough my little notebook and found that they have sunflower in twist strap hobo style. So.... if you want a nice hobo ( like my ocean blue), you can find it in that color. Im sure they still have it, not a lot of people order that style.




Big hello to you too!&#128075;&#128522;


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Thank you for thinking of me! I was thinking of you guys too.
> 
> 
> 
> I barely touched my laptop and it was mostly chatting with my mom about what to bring, what to do, what not to do etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I did some last minute shopping today. Got a mini gelish led lamp, so that I can do my nails while Im there. Im so used to having this little added protection on my poor nails, that I just cant go without it.




Sounds like you're just about ready for your big trip! So exciting. Soon
You can stress a little less and have some fun


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> First- a big huuug to all my ladies! I have been so busy with paperwork and preparations around my trip. Hate it. But at least I can export a baby dragon with me
> 
> Second, Springer, I went trough my little notebook and found that they have sunflower in twist strap hobo style. So.... if you want a nice hobo ( like my ocean blue), you can find it in that color. Im sure they still have it, not a lot of people order that style.



Thank you for the info! 

I am happy for your baby dragon! He/she is a Chinese crested right? He/she is so cute!

As far as bags, I was wanting to order something last week and couldn't decide. There wasn't any "one thing" that was speaking loudly to me. I have always told myself even though I over do it sometimes, that before I DO make a purchase, make sure it's something that hits me so hard that I feel like I "have to have it" and obsess over it. I'm going to hang back until something becomes available at a good price that I feel like I MUST have.


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> First- a big huuug to all my ladies! I have been so busy with paperwork and preparations around my trip. Hate it. But at least I can export a baby dragon with me
> 
> Second, Springer, I went trough my little notebook and found that they have sunflower in twist strap hobo style. So.... if you want a nice hobo ( like my ocean blue), you can find it in that color. Im sure they still have it, not a lot of people order that style.





Hi GF! 


I was wondering why you were not on. I completely forgot that your trip was so close and that you probably were preparing for it. Good you are good to go with your baby dragon 


But now that you mentioned it, it makes sense, the preparations, the calls to the family, last minute shopping, how exciting. Are you already counting the days? I always do that, once it gets to 1 month before the trip, I get more excited by the day!


Don't forget to take pics of your Dooney in action on your trip. Not very often we go international!


So, are you done packing? Are the Dooneys ready to go?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> First- a big huuug to all my ladies! I have been so busy with paperwork and preparations around my trip. Hate it. But at least I can export a baby dragon with me
> 
> Second, Springer, I went trough my little notebook and found that they have sunflower in twist strap hobo style. So.... if you want a nice hobo ( like my ocean blue), you can find it in that color. Im sure they still have it, not a lot of people order that style.







Sounds like your trip is getting closer!  Glad the paperwork prep is going okay.  I like MaryBel's suggestion to post action pics of your Dooneys while you are traveling.  How cute would that be?


----------



## Nebo

My sweet ladies  Somebody would think I was gone for weeks, but this part of the internet is almost like my lounge room. Cup of coffee, like minded people and Dooney's 

I am all packed, I just need to put couple of last things in like toothbrush, make up and such.
I have printed all of the paperwork that I will need on my way back, and on my way there.

Of all the Dooneys, I am carrying my moms and sister and Miss Ivy is gonna be my bag of choice for the month. I wish I could bring Miss Crimson and Miss Chelsea, but there is always next year 

I was already planning some interesting photos, with beautiful backgrounds of my city, and Dooney posing in the front. You will just have to deal with looking at the same bag, every day, over and over again, lol.

My little dragon is a crested female. Its funny, cause they do call them chinese dragons as well.  She is all set and ready to go. 

I am excited, but most of all I am exhausted and tired. I hate leaving my husband behind for a whole month. We are very close and it is gonna be hard for both of us to be apart for so long.   

Next year we are going together  Yeeeei.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> on pics of your Dooney's in action in Europe! I'd love to see that.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> My sweet ladies  Somebody would think I was gone for weeks, but this part of the internet is almost like my lounge room. Cup of coffee, like minded people and Dooney's
> 
> I am all packed, I just need to put couple of last things in like toothbrush, make up and such.
> I have printed all of the paperwork that I will need on my way back, and on my way there.
> 
> Of all the Dooneys, I am carrying my moms and sister and Miss Ivy is gonna be my bag of choice for the month. I wish I could bring Miss Crimson and Miss Chelsea, but there is always next year
> 
> I was already planning some interesting photos, with beautiful backgrounds of my city, and Dooney posing in the front. You will just have to deal with looking at the same bag, every day, over and over again, lol.
> 
> My little dragon is a crested female. Its funny, cause they do call them chinese dragons as well.  She is all set and ready to go.
> 
> I am excited, but most of all I am exhausted and tired. I hate leaving my husband behind for a whole month. We are very close and it is gonna be hard for both of us to be apart for so long.
> 
> Next year we are going together  Yeeeei.




Nebo, I think it would be a really cute thread to post the adventures of Miss Ivy. We will be looking at her, but also the gorgeous and interesting scenery along the way. Of course the most important thing is you have fun. Can you tell I'm dying to live vicariously? Lol. I hope it's not too hard on you two being apart. Hopefully you can skype and that will make things easier! I know it's not the same...


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Nebo, I think it would be a really cute thread to post the adventures of Miss Ivy. We will be looking at her, but also the gorgeous and interesting scenery along the way. Of course the most important thing is you have fun. Can you tell I'm dying to live vicariously? Lol. I hope it's not too hard on you two being apart. Hopefully you can skype and that will make things easier! I know it's not the same...



^^  THIS!!   How fun!   Take us along with you and Miss Ivy, Nebo!!    I can't wait to hear how your mother and sister like their new beauties.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Nebo, I think it would be a really cute thread to post the adventures of Miss Ivy. We will be looking at her, but also the gorgeous and interesting scenery along the way. Of course the most important thing is you have fun. Can you tell I'm dying to live vicariously? Lol. I hope it's not too hard on you two being apart. Hopefully you can skype and that will make things easier! I know it's not the same...





That's a great idea to have a thread devoted to the European Adventures Of Miss Ivy Flo.  What a fun idea!


----------



## hopi

NutsAboutCoach said:


> *That's a great idea to have a thread devoted to the European Adventures Of Miss Ivy Flo.  What a fun idea*!


----------



## Vicmarie

Nebo said:


> My sweet ladies  Somebody would think I was gone for weeks, but this part of the internet is almost like my lounge room. Cup of coffee, like minded people and Dooney's
> 
> I am all packed, I just need to put couple of last things in like toothbrush, make up and such.
> I have printed all of the paperwork that I will need on my way back, and on my way there.
> 
> Of all the Dooneys, I am carrying my moms and sister and Miss Ivy is gonna be my bag of choice for the month. I wish I could bring Miss Crimson and Miss Chelsea, but there is always next year
> 
> I was already planning some interesting photos, with beautiful backgrounds of my city, and Dooney posing in the front. You will just have to deal with looking at the same bag, every day, over and over again, lol.
> 
> My little dragon is a crested female. Its funny, cause they do call them chinese dragons as well.  She is all set and ready to go.
> 
> I am excited, but most of all I am exhausted and tired. I hate leaving my husband behind for a whole month. We are very close and it is gonna be hard for both of us to be apart for so long.
> 
> Next year we are going together  Yeeeei.




I hope you enjoy your trip !!! I know I would be very sad to leave I my husband as well but I'm sure he will be ok seeing how happy you are ! I am excited to see pix if miss ivy !!


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> Nebo, I think it would be a really cute thread to post the adventures of Miss Ivy. We will be looking at her, but also the gorgeous and interesting scenery along the way. Of course the most important thing is you have fun. Can you tell I'm dying to live vicariously? Lol. I hope it's not too hard on you two being apart. Hopefully you can skype and that will make things easier! I know it's not the same...



Bonne idée!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks everyone! Nebo, I hope we didn't just hijack your vacation! Years back when DS was in 2nd grade he had a project called Flat Stanley. He had to send a paper doll on an adventure, so we sent him all the way to the Czech Republic to relatives. They took him on so many cool adventures! It was so fun to see the pictures. That's why I thought Miss Ivy might like some adventures herself.  lol


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks everyone! Nebo, I hope we didn't just hijack your vacation! Years back when DS was in 2nd grade he had a project called Flat Stanley. He had to send a paper doll on an adventure, so we sent him all the way to the Czech Republic to relatives. They took him on so many cool adventures! It was so fun to see the pictures. That's why I thought Miss Ivy might like some adventures herself.  lol




Too funny!  We did flat Stanley here also........


----------



## Nebo

That is an awesome project!  

Im neeeervooous about the trip. Not so much about the flying, but waiting, and security checks and waiting and more waiting...


----------



## lovethatduck

Nebo said:


> That is an awesome project!
> 
> Im neeeervooous about the trip. Not so much about the flying, but waiting, and security checks and waiting and more waiting...



I looove flying--take offs and landings. 

The up in the sky bores me, it's noisy, that whole environment is just a big nuisance.

I'm one that gets to the airport hours before. I don't mind waiting--it's the trek to and from the gates that get me. 

I bring an extension cord so I plug in most everywhere.


----------



## Nebo

I just want to fast forward it. The flight is 10 h.... way too much. Hopefully I'll manage to sleep, or the motion sickness pills will do me the mercy of a knock out 

Dooney outlets would have a 50%off on classic colors when Im goneeeee and cant get theeeeeem.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I just want to fast forward it. The flight is 10 h.... way too much. Hopefully I'll manage to sleep, or the motion sickness pills will do me the mercy of a knock out
> 
> Dooney outlets would have a 50%off on classic colors when Im goneeeee and cant get theeeeeem.




I know....I was thinking about you when I saw the email.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> I know....I was thinking about you when I saw the email.



I might, just might get Husband of Mine to get me one towards the end of the month  That would be just awesome. If not, oh well, they will have it again


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> I just want to fast forward it. The flight is 10 h.... way too much. Hopefully I'll manage to sleep, or the motion sickness pills will do me the mercy of a knock out
> 
> Dooney outlets would have a 50%off on classic colors when Im goneeeee and cant get theeeeeem.



Uggggggggh.   Ten hours!!!     I hope you are able to sleep so the time will go faster, Nebo.  I hate flying.


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK, here's an off-topic annecdote.    Earlier today I was walking into the spare bedroom where I usually unbox stuff, and as I walked around the bed I thought I saw a snake on the floor!!!!    OMG.  S-N-A-K-E!!!!!

 After I pulled myself together, I peeked around the corner and realized it was the brown ribbon off of a Coach box.  :weird:  

Stupid ribbon.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, here's an off-topic annecdote.    Earlier today I was walking into the spare bedroom where I usually unbox stuff, and as I walked around the bed I thought I saw a snake on the floor!!!!    OMG.  S-N-A-K-E!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> After I pulled myself together, I peeked around the corner and realized it was the brown ribbon off of a Coach box.  :weird:
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid ribbon.




LMBO but OMG... I would have had a massive (I mean massive) heart attack and died for nothing because I would have freaked. Lol.


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, here's an off-topic annecdote.    Earlier today I was walking into the spare bedroom where I usually unbox stuff, and as I walked around the bed I thought I saw a snake on the floor!!!!    OMG.  S-N-A-K-E!!!!!
> 
> After I pulled myself together, I peeked around the corner and realized it was the brown ribbon off of a Coach box.  :weird:
> 
> Stupid ribbon.



O M G! I would move out, lol. I completely understand. Sorry you got such a bad scare. We live in a new home, so its well sealed and it is on a slab, but its is almost in the country, so we have to be very careful.  Thank God, two years in and no snakes on the property!

I have poor Husband of Mine on constant grass cutting duty. I do help him collect the extra grass and leaves. No snake food in my yard


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> LMBO but OMG... I would have had a massive (I mean massive) heart attack and died for nothing because I would have freaked. Lol.



Hahaha, Pcan, that would make two of us.


----------



## Nebo

Well, the bags I'm interested in- small satchel or Clayton in red and t moro are not shippable on 30 +20% off.

I guess they solved my dilemma for me


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> LMBO but OMG... I would have had a massive (I mean massive) heart attack and died for nothing because I would have freaked. Lol.



   I hate dying for nothing, PTB!!!   That stupid ribbon was curled just right.   Of course, it would be unusual to see a snake in my house, but strange things do happen.    (And naturally, we would have had to move.  :giggles


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> O M G! I would move out, lol. I completely understand. Sorry you got such a bad scare. We live in a new home, so its well sealed and it is on a slab, but its is almost in the country, so we have to be very careful.  Thank God, two years in and no snakes on the property!
> 
> I have poor Husband of Mine on constant grass cutting duty. I do help him collect the extra grass and leaves. No snake food in my yard



   We live on a river so we often have critters in the yard.  At least once a year we have a snake in the pool, which causes massive hysteria on my part.


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> We live on a river so we often have critters in the yard.  At least once a year we have a snake in the pool, which causes massive hysteria on my part.



I gave up on my dream yard with a pool. The shock of finding a rattler or a moccasin swimming, would sent me to an early grave. It took me a year just to get used to look down on the ground when Im in our yard ( city girl).

Glad it was just a false alarm


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> Well, the bags I'm interested in- small satchel or Clayton in red and t moro are not shippable on 30 +20% off.
> 
> I guess they solved my dilemma for me



Well that blows.  Sorry, Nebo.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> Glad it was just a false alarm



Me too.  I'd be in a hotel tonight, ordering room service.


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> I just want to fast forward it. The flight is 10 h.... way too much. Hopefully I'll manage to sleep, or the motion sickness pills will do me the mercy of a knock out
> 
> Dooney outlets would have a 50%off on classic colors when Im goneeeee and cant get theeeeeem.




Oh no, 10 h is too much. The longest I have flown is about 8h (from Chicago to London) but it was a night flight on a Friday, so I was exhausted after working the full day so by the time they were serving dinner I was already asleep. Woke up like 1 hr or so before landing when they were serving breakfast. The way back was not so easy, so I had to watch a movie and I think I slept a bit, but not fun. 


Lately the one thing I have to take with me when flying are noise cancelling headphones. OMG, they are the best invention ever! I just make sure my phone is charged before boarding and then I can rest listening to music and without listening to the noise around me or I watch a movie if I have my laptop with me.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, here's an off-topic annecdote.    Earlier today I was walking into the spare bedroom where I usually unbox stuff, and as I walked around the bed I thought I saw a snake on the floor!!!!    OMG.  S-N-A-K-E!!!!!
> 
> After I pulled myself together, I peeked around the corner and realized it was the brown ribbon off of a Coach box.  :weird:
> 
> Stupid ribbon.





OMG, that's funny (that was a ribbon) but so scary. I would have been too scared to even peek. I'd probably be on top of the dining room table screaming.


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> Oh no, 10 h is too much..



Yeah, tell me about it! And that is just to land in Europe. Then I have an hour wait and then connecting flight for another hour. On my way back it is even worse- 11 hours just from Frankfurt to US.. they are gonna fly really slow, I guess.

The thing was- I booked my flight with shorter times on the flight and a bit longer in between flights. But then I remembered, my new last names ( I added my husbands) are not on my passport. So when they rebooked my flights on the same dates- they got longer : grumpyface:

I am so happy though, that I get to go back and just enjoy, relax, drink coffee on my favorite city square


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I might, just might get Husband of Mine to get me one towards the end of the month  That would be just awesome. If not, oh well, they will have it again




A coming home present?


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Yeah, tell me about it! And that is just to land in Europe. Then I have an hour wait and then connecting flight for another hour. On my way back it is even worse- 11 hours just from Frankfurt to US.. they are gonna fly really slow, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> The thing was- I booked my flight with shorter times on the flight and a bit longer in between flights. But then I remembered, my new last names ( I added my husbands) are not on my passport. So when they rebooked my flights on the same dates- they got longer : grumpyface:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so happy though, that I get to go back and just enjoy, relax, drink coffee on my favorite city square




10 hours is nothing compared to the fun and relaxation you're going to have. Plus you have the anticipation of seeing your family. On the way back you have the anticipation of seeing your husband.  Life is good


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, here's an off-topic annecdote.    Earlier today I was walking into the spare bedroom where I usually unbox stuff, and as I walked around the bed I thought I saw a snake on the floor!!!!    OMG.  S-N-A-K-E!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> After I pulled myself together, I peeked around the corner and realized it was the brown ribbon off of a Coach box.  :weird:
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid ribbon.




So funny....but not funny. Lol  I don't think you all want to hear the story about the snake that got loose in my house. He was never found. The only scared one was DH! Lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

twoboyz said:


> so funny....but not funny. Lol  i don't think you all want to hear the story about the snake that got loose in my house. He was never found. The only scared one was dh! Lol.




omg...


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> That is an awesome project!
> 
> Im neeeervooous about the trip. Not so much about the flying, but waiting, and security checks and waiting and more waiting...


Sending good thoughts, and crossing fingers that all goes smoothly for your flight.  It's been several years since I've flown anywhere, so I'm sure everything has changed.



MiaBorsa said:


> OK, here's an off-topic annecdote.    Earlier today I was walking into the spare bedroom where I usually unbox stuff, and as I walked around the bed I thought I saw a snake on the floor!!!!    OMG.  S-N-A-K-E!!!!!
> 
> After I pulled myself together, I peeked around the corner and realized it was the brown ribbon off of a Coach box.  :weird:
> 
> Stupid ribbon.


 
I don't mean to laugh at you, but I literally laughed out loud when I read that!  Mostly because I would have done the exact same thing.  So glad it wasn't a snake!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> So funny....but not funny. Lol  I don't think you all want to hear the story about the snake that got loose in my house. *He was never found*. The only scared one was DH! Lol.


 

OMG - I'd have to move!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> OMG - I'd have to move!




NAC and Pcan, I wasn't freaked out because he was a baby, but DS was really upset. It was my step daughter who without asking took it upon herself to take him out when no one was home and let him get away. He was so pretty and not cheap either.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I don't mean to laugh at you, but I literally laughed out loud when I read that!  Mostly because I would have done the exact same thing.  So glad it wasn't a snake!


   LOL!!  I posted that story because I was laughing at myself and I thought y'all would get a smile out of it!!    I think snakes are disgusting and scary, but there's no way I would leave one in my house without monitoring his whereabouts!!     I grew up on a farm and was fully prepared to dispatch his scaly butt.   Luckily, "he" was grosgrain.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> So funny....but not funny. Lol  I don't think you all want to hear the story about the snake that got loose in my house. He was never found. The only scared one was DH! Lol.





Twoboyz said:


> NAC and Pcan, I wasn't freaked out because he was a baby, but DS was really upset. It was my step daughter who without asking took it upon herself to take him out when no one was home and let him get away. He was so pretty and not cheap either.



That is scary! But, you said he was keeping pythons, right? At least they are non venomous.

Those are the risks with exotic pets. They will not come out when you call.

So... one of my friend posted this as a fun meme, and all I noticed was- " Is that a Dooney on her shoulder?"


----------



## gatorgirl07

Nebo said:


> So... one of my friend posted this as a fun meme, and all I noticed was- " Is that a Dooney on her shoulder?"



You sound so much like me, we should be friends.........oh wait!  Lol


----------



## Nebo

gatorgirl07 said:


> You sound so much like me, we should be friends.........oh wait!  Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> That is scary! But, you said he was keeping pythons, right? At least they are non venomous.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the risks with exotic pets. They will not come out when you call.
> 
> 
> 
> So... one of my friend posted this as a fun meme, and all I noticed was- " Is that a Dooney on her shoulder?"




Yup, definitely non venomous. This was a little rainbow boa. Teeny tiny and I didn't fear him living too long out of his habitat. They need like 90% humidity. The whole thing was very sad. 

That sure does look like a Dooney!


----------



## Twoboyz

I was at Bed Bath & Beyond and found this gorgeous candle. Even Yankee is jumping on the color of the season bandwagon. It's such a pretty gray and I love the trees on the label.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> I was at Bed Bath & Beyond and found this gorgeous candle. Even Yankee is jumping on the color of the season bandwagon. It's such a pretty gray and I love the trees on the label.
> 
> View attachment 2770448




How does it smell? I cant wait for after Xmass sales at BBW- candles galore


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> That is scary! But, you said he was keeping pythons, right? At least they are non venomous.
> 
> Those are the risks with exotic pets. They will not come out when you call.
> 
> So... one of my friend posted this as a fun meme, and all I noticed was- " Is that a Dooney on her shoulder?"


 

LOL!  I looked at the picture before I read what you posted and that was my first thought too!  Love it.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> How does it smell? I cant wait for after Xmass sales at BBW- candles galore




It smells like pine. I love it! I like to burn pine scented candles around Christmas because we have a fake tree. It gives me that nice live tree feeling without actually having one. Mainly the color and the label on this candle caught my eye.


----------



## Vicmarie

Does anyone know if there's any toledo satchels at the outlets ?? And if so if they are shippable ?? Thanks


----------



## lovethatduck

Vicmarie said:


> Does anyone know if there's any toledo satchels at the outlets ?? And if so if they are shippable ?? Thanks


Call Sawyer, manager, Tulalip WA outlet.  Or Nicole. These young ladies will get your Toledo bag (s) for you--from the store or the warehouse.

Old season colors are best deal (black, for example). Newer colors 50% off. 

I looked into this end of Sept. Purple, apple green, turquoise, shippable; old colors should be also. Don't know if natural, chestnut, rouge are "old" colors.  I was mainly interested in the purple, a. green, and turqouise. Gorgeous colors. 

Ca


----------



## Vicmarie

lovethatduck said:


> Call Sawyer, manager, Tulalip WA outlet.  Or Nicole. These young ladies will get your Toledo bag (s) for you--from the store or the warehouse.
> 
> 
> 
> Old season colors are best deal (black, for example). Newer colors 50% off.
> 
> 
> 
> I looked into this end of Sept. Purple, apple green, turquoise, shippable; old colors should be also. Don't know if natural, chestnut, rouge are "old" colors.  I was mainly interested in the purple, a. green, and turqouise. Gorgeous colors.
> 
> 
> 
> Ca




Thanks for the info ! I get super nervous calling  especially since I won't be purchasing for about another week, two at the max. I saw on in an unboxing video on YouTube and since then I've been thinking about toledo leather .. I'm really liking the rouge color , purple is gorgeous. It I don't wear much purple . And royal blue but I doubt they would have it.


----------



## Vicmarie

Hi ladies ! I need some help ! I just ordered from the tulalip outlet and I was wondering if someone can let me know how it comes out on the cc statement ???? Does it say dooneu and bourke ?? Or is it dbi or something like that ??? Thank you !!


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> Hi ladies ! I need some help ! I just ordered from the tulalip outlet and I was wondering if someone can let me know how it comes out on the cc statement ???? Does it say dooneu and bourke ?? Or is it dbi or something like that ??? Thank you !!





When I ordered from a CA outlet, it showed like this on my statement


DOONEY & BOURKE


----------



## lovethatduck

Vicmarie said:


> Hi ladies ! I need some help ! I just ordered from the tulalip outlet and I was wondering if someone can let me know how it comes out on the cc statement ???? Does it say dooneu and bourke ?? Or is it dbi or something like that ??? Thank you !!



My WA order shipped from a warehouse--don't know which, can't remember.  The cc entry is "Dooney and Bourke".

Did you get your toledo?


----------



## Vicmarie

lovethatduck said:


> My WA order shipped from a warehouse--don't know which, can't remember.  The cc entry is "Dooney and Bourke".
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get your toledo?




Thank you !! I did ! I ordered a rouge one , 65% off !!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Thank you !! I did ! I ordered a rouge one , 65% off !!!




Congrats!


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> Congrats!




Thanks ! I hope it's love !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> Thank you !! I did ! I ordered a rouge one , 65% off !!!




You found one??? Yay!!!!


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> You found one??? Yay!!!!




I did !! Tulalip outlet ! I actually hash tagged dooney on Instagram and I found a girl named Sawyers account and I messaged her ! Lol she told me they had some for 65%. 

Oh also ladies , good news for you ! ( not for me since I paid full price ) she also said there's grey florentine in store now ! Not sure for how much though


----------



## gatorgirl07

Vicmarie said:


> Hi ladies ! I need some help ! I just ordered from the tulalip outlet and I was wondering if someone can let me know how it comes out on the cc statement ???? Does it say dooneu and bourke ?? Or is it dbi or something like that ??? Thank you !!



When I ordered from the Cali warehouse, it showed up as DBI, inc


----------



## lovethatduck

Vicmarie said:


> I did !! Tulalip outlet ! I actually hash tagged dooney on Instagram and I found a girl named Sawyers account and I messaged her ! Lol she told me they had some for 65%.
> 
> Oh also ladies , good news for you ! ( not for me since I paid full price ) she also said there's grey florentine in store now ! Not sure for how much though



You know ...  we "talked" about this in the post/thread where you asked whether the toledo was shippable.


----------



## Vicmarie

Right ! ... It's up there ^^ . Thats why I mentioned I found her Instagram , I thought it was a funny coincidence


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> Right ! ... It's up there ^^ . Thats why I mentioned I found her Instagram , I thought it was a funny coincidence




Sawyer is the store manager. She is very nice! 
One time I was looking at one big tote when she was there and we were talking about it. At the moment, I left without it but a week or so later I called to see if they still had it. They didn't. I ended up finding it at Macy's so I got it there. Then like months after, they got the bag back and she called me to see if I still wanted it. That's good CS! I felt bad telling her that I didn't anymore, but I couldn't get 2 of the same (it only came in one color).


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Sawyer is the store manager. She is very nice!
> One time I was looking at one big tote when she was there and we were talking about it. At the moment, I left without it but a week or so later I called to see if they still had it. They didn't. I ended up finding it at Macy's so I got it there. Then like months after, they got the bag back and she called me to see if I still wanted it. That's good CS! I felt bad telling her that I didn't anymore, but I couldn't get 2 of the same (it only came in one color).




That's excellent customer service! Wow


----------



## MiaBorsa

Here's my O/T contribution for today.     I bought the iRobot Roomba vacuum from HSN and got it yesterday.   OMG!!!   What a great little gadget!!   I turned it on and let it go in my living room/dining room, and it did a great job, even close to the baseboards.   When it got through, it returned itself to the little dock thing!!   YAY!   Now if I could only find a robot to cook dinner!!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Here's my O/T contribution for today.     I bought the iRobot Roomba vacuum from HSN and got it yesterday.   OMG!!!   What a great little gadget!!   I turned it on and let it go in my living room/dining room, and it did a great job, even close to the baseboards.   When it got through, it returned itself to the little dock thing!!   YAY!   Now if I could only find a robot to cook dinner!!




That's awesome! I need one of those, but I think I need the one that washes the floor. Is there one that does that? I hear you, one that cooks and does the dishes! Lol


----------



## elbgrl

I have one from HSN, its probably the one you want TB.  Its called the Mint.  It dust floors and mops floors.  I only have carpet in the bedrooms, have ceramic tile in the kitchen and living areas.  It does a great job.  I've had it for about a year.  Would highly recommend.  My husband calls him "Dusty".


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> I have one from HSN, its probably the one you want TB.  Its called the Mint.  It dust floors and mops floors.  I only have carpet in the bedrooms, have ceramic tile in the kitchen and living areas.  It does a great job.  I've had it for about a year.  Would highly recommend.  My husband calls him "Dusty".




I think I'm going to have to look into that. Dusty lol! Cute. Thanks for the info E!


----------



## Vicmarie

MaryBel said:


> Sawyer is the store manager. She is very nice!
> One time I was looking at one big tote when she was there and we were talking about it. At the moment, I left without it but a week or so later I called to see if they still had it. They didn't. I ended up finding it at Macy's so I got it there. Then like months after, they got the bag back and she called me to see if I still wanted it. That's good CS! I felt bad telling her that I didn't anymore, but I couldn't get 2 of the same (it only came in one color).




She's awesome ! The other girls were nice but sawyer went above and beyond ! She just emailed me a super sweet update on my order ! I wish I lived closer so I can go to her for all my purchases !


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> That's awesome! I need one of those, but I think I need the one that washes the floor. Is there one that does that? I hear you, one that cooks and does the dishes! Lol





I'd be happy with one that cleans the mess my boys (DH and DS) make


----------



## lovethatduck

Vicmarie said:


> She's awesome ! The other girls were nice but sawyer went above and beyond ! She just emailed me a super sweet update on my order ! I wish I lived closer so I can go to her for all my purchases !




She manages the Tulalip, WA store.

She and Nicole are super helpful. These ladies make the Tulalip outlet my goto store for my Dooney shopping.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I'd be happy with one that cleans the mess my boys (DH and DS) make




Tell me about it. Me to!  Lol


----------



## Vicmarie

lovethatduck said:


> She manages the Tulalip, WA store.
> 
> 
> 
> She and Nicole are super helpful. These ladies make the Tulalip outlet my goto store for my Dooney shopping.




Thanks for mentioning them , super happy with the service !


----------



## jenn805

lovethatduck said:


> Call Sawyer, manager, Tulalip WA outlet.  Or Nicole. These young ladies will get your Toledo bag (s) for you--from the store or the warehouse.
> 
> Old season colors are best deal (black, for example). Newer colors 50% off.
> 
> I looked into this end of Sept. Purple, apple green, turquoise, shippable; old colors should be also. Don't know if natural, chestnut, rouge are "old" colors.  I was mainly interested in the purple, a. green, and turqouise. Gorgeous colors.
> 
> Ca



I did a phone order about a month ago, Sawyer is the one who helped me, she is so sweet.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Going to Outlet later today


----------



## Vicmarie

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Going to Outlet later today




Have fun !


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Vicmarie said:


> Have fun !


 

Thanks !!!!
I have a Chelsea toledo chelsea on hold in natural and olive


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks !!!!
> I have a Chelsea toledo chelsea on hold in natural and olive
> they will be 124 each



Sounds stunning can't wait to see.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

hopi said:


> Sounds stunning can't wait to see.


 
will post when I return


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Going to Outlet later today



   Have fun, Boo.


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks !!!!
> I have a Chelsea toledo chelsea on hold in natural and olive




Have fun!  I can't wait to see!


----------



## seton

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Going to Outlet later today



take lots of pix


----------



## crazyforcoach09

seton said:


> take lots of pix


 

Ok


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks !!!!
> I have a Chelsea toledo chelsea on hold in natural and olive





Me too, after lunch!
Did you see the email with the Columbus day weekend offer? $25 off purchase of $150 or more. Includes clearance. I posted the info on the deals thread.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Outlet has looots of good stuff today... I'm torn in a few bags so I'll be back this weekend. Couldn't take pics today. Violet Kingston for $159. They had 2, both in great condition.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I hope those of you who get to go to the outlets can post some spy pictures.  I love pictures!!  I call it purse porn, lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Outlet has looots of good stuff today... I'm torn in a few bags so I'll be back this weekend. Couldn't take pics today. Violet Kingston for $159. They had 2, both in great condition.




You're there again today? You're my hero girlfriend!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Me too, after lunch!
> Did you see the email with the Columbus day weekend offer? $25 off purchase of $150 or more. Includes clearance. I posted the info on the deals thread.


 

yes - thank you - I might go tomorrow now bc it is soooooooooooo cold here today


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> You're there again today? You're my hero girlfriend!




LOL Yeah I can't make up my mind if I'm on outlet burned out or what. But I can't stay away. &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

One of My outlets had lots of Toledo mailbags, Toledo satchels, Toledo hobos etc. for 50% off with the additional $25 off of $150 or more. They also had to Violet Kingston hobos. Lots of the woven Chelsea shoppers in many colors. Buckley and samba bags. Lots of new stuff.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> One of My outlets had lots of Toledo mailbags, Toledo satchels, Toledo hobos etc. for 50% off with the additional $25 off of $150 or more. They also had to Violet Kingston hobos. Lots of the woven Chelsea shoppers in many colors. Buckley and samba bags. Lots of new stuff.


What ya get.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> What ya get.




Only a Breast Cancer Key Fob. They had so much new stuff till it overwhelmed me. My main mission was the keychain. Going back this weekend. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Only a Breast Cancer Key Fob. They had so much new stuff till it overwhelmed me. My main mission was the keychain. Going back this weekend. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


Good. I am going tomorrow


----------



## MaryBel

I just came back. Got 3 bags. All in 3 different transactions so I got $25 off in each.


1.- Caiman Camilla in black. $525 at 50% and -$25 = 258 w/tax
2.- Clayton in Gray. $428 at 50% and -$25 = 205 w/tax
3.- Clayton in Ivy. $428 at 65% and -$25 = 135 w/tax


Pics later. Goodies are still in witness protection


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> I just came back. Got 3 bags. All in 3 different transactions so I got $25 off in each.
> 
> 
> 1.- Caiman Camilla in black. $525 at 50% and -$25 = 258 w/tax
> 2.- Clayton in Gray. $428 at 50% and -$25 = 205 w/tax
> 3.- Clayton in Ivy. $428 at 65% and -$25 = 135 w/tax
> 
> 
> Pics later. Goodies are still in witness protection



Wow, stunned that you got a Clayton for$135 and I  adore Ivy, and the Gray:cry:
and a Camilla .
Geesh really Happy Handbag Day to you..
and saw that you got a Coach sneaking in.
MaryBel your killing me here
to be honest with you I couldn't have made a choice between the 3 either, so Jealous


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I just came back. Got 3 bags. All in 3 different transactions so I got $25 off in each.
> 
> 
> 1.- Caiman Camilla in black. $525 at 50% and -$25 = 258 w/tax
> 2.- Clayton in Gray. $428 at 50% and -$25 = 205 w/tax
> 3.- Clayton in Ivy. $428 at 65% and -$25 = 135 w/tax
> 
> 
> Pics later. Goodies are still in witness protection




Wow, you made a killing. I'm glad they are in witness protection!! Lol 
Gray is 50% off? Maybe I better go tomorrow instead of Monday. Everything might be gone by Monday!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> I just came back. Got 3 bags. All in 3 different transactions so I got $25 off in each.
> 
> 
> 1.- Caiman Camilla in black. $525 at 50% and -$25 = 258 w/tax
> 2.- Clayton in Gray. $428 at 50% and -$25 = 205 w/tax
> 3.- Clayton in Ivy. $428 at 65% and -$25 = 135 w/tax
> 
> 
> Pics later. Goodies are still in witness protection


Cant wait to go tomorow


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> I just came back. Got 3 bags. All in 3 different transactions so I got $25 off in each.
> 
> 
> 1.- Caiman Camilla in black. $525 at 50% and -$25 = 258 w/tax
> 2.- Clayton in Gray. $428 at 50% and -$25 = 205 w/tax
> 3.- Clayton in Ivy. $428 at 65% and -$25 = 135 w/tax
> 
> 
> Pics later. Goodies are still in witness protection



Sounds like an awesome outlet trip!  Congrats!  Can't wait to see pics after witness protection is over.


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> Wow, stunned that you got a Clayton for$135 and I  adore Ivy, and the Gray:cry:
> and a Camilla .
> Geesh really Happy Handbag Day to you..
> and saw that you got a Coach sneaking in.
> MaryBel your killing me here
> to be honest with you I couldn't have made a choice between the 3 either, so Jealous




It was crazy good. Wanted more  Might go back tomorrow. Have one on hold 



Twoboyz said:


> Wow, you made a killing. I'm glad they are in witness protection!! Lol
> Gray is 50% off? Maybe I better go tomorrow instead of Monday. Everything might be gone by Monday!




They are out of WP!
Yep, my outlet had Kingston, Clayton, the regular flo satchel and another one, I think it was a Bristol. Yep, I'd say go tomorrow better!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Cant wait to go tomorow





Can't wait to see what you get!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Sounds like an awesome outlet trip!  Congrats!  Can't wait to see pics after witness protection is over.





It was! I wanted so many!


The pics are in the mini reveal thread!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> It was crazy good. Wanted more  Might go back tomorrow. Have one on hold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are out of WP!
> Yep, my outlet had Kingston, Clayton, the regular flo satchel and another one, I think it was a Bristol. Yep, I'd say go tomorrow better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see what you get!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was! I wanted so many!
> 
> 
> The pics are in the mini reveal thread!




Oh my gosh! I have to get there!


----------



## Springer

Vanilla bean Noel is now available for purchase online! Just got me my first round of buy 3 get 3 free! I called my local store and they said they probably won't have in store until beginning of November.


----------



## hopi

springer said:


> vanilla bean noel is now available for purchase online! Just got me my first round of buy 3 get 3 free! I called my local store and they said they probably won't have in store until beginning of november.



b&bw??


----------



## Springer

hopi said:


> b&bw??



Yes! Ahhhh my favorite scent!!!! I have waited all year for this!!!


----------



## lovethatduck

My Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette. 

New to me, love it. Tried not to get it, went back for it.

Glad I did.


----------



## hopi

lovethatduck said:


> My Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette.
> 
> New to me, love it. Tried not to get it, went back for it.
> 
> Glad I did.



love that duck
I am a makeup junkie also, 
have never tried the Too Faced line
the problem with this kit is making me want Chocolate


----------



## lovethatduck

hopi said:


> love that duck
> I am a makeup junkie also,
> have never tried the Too Faced line
> the problem with this kit is making me want Chocolate



Hah!  Then you rrrrrrrreeeeeally got to get it.

It smells like chocolate!

This is only my second palette from Too Faced, I like their Lash Orgasm mascara, worked better for me than Lancome's.  

I've cut waaaaay down on makeup must haves; however, this is a beautiful palette, with 16 eyeshadows that  work for a multitude of neutral looks.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lovethatduck said:


> My Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette.
> 
> 
> 
> New to me, love it. Tried not to get it, went back for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I did.




The reviews are awesome for this palette. I bet you can create some nice looks with it.


----------



## seton

lovethatduck said:


> My Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette.
> 
> New to me, love it. Tried not to get it, went back for it.
> 
> Glad I did.



congrats! beautiful colors. Too Faced is a fun brand.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

seton said:


> take lots of pix


Took lottttttttts of pics put they to large to upload


----------



## lovethatduck

seton said:


> congrats! beautiful colors. Too Faced is a fun brand.



Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> My Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette.
> 
> 
> 
> New to me, love it. Tried not to get it, went back for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I did.




Such pretty colors. I've watched a few YouTube videos on this and it looks really nice.


----------



## Vicmarie

lovethatduck said:


> My Too Faced Chocolate Bar palette.
> 
> 
> 
> New to me, love it. Tried not to get it, went back for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I did.




I have it too ! I love it !


----------



## lovethatduck

Vicmarie said:


> I have it too ! I love it !



Cool! &#128526;


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My outlet trip spy pics 
It rained all day BUT me and my coworker had a great time - I know we were in the store for 2 hours. I finally go to meet my gal Anna!!! She is ROCKS!!!!!!
I am pissed I left two bags behind but calling her today to hold and go bck next weekend - now to get my coworker to ride with me - It is hour half away but it was a fun ride bc my coworker is CRAZY and she is my entertainment   puts my mind of my ROAD RAGE 

OK lotssssssssssss and lotttttttttsss of pics


----------



## crazyforcoach09

more pics


----------



## crazyforcoach09

more and more


----------



## crazyforcoach09

last pics


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My outlet trip spy pics
> It rained all day BUT me and my coworker had a great time - I know we were in the store for 2 hours. I finally go to meet my gal Anna!!! She is ROCKS!!!!!!
> I am pissed I left two bags behind but calling her today to hold and go bck next weekend - now to get my coworker to ride with me - It is hour half away but it was a fun ride bc my coworker is CRAZY and she is my entertainment   puts my mind of my ROAD RAGE
> 
> OK lotssssssssssss and lotttttttttsss of pics





crazyforcoach09 said:


> more pics





crazyforcoach09 said:


> more and more





crazyforcoach09 said:


> last pics




OMG the store is hugh
I can see why you left 2 behind so much to choose from 
Love your pictures and your new bag
have to go back and put those shelfs to memory 
THANKS for sharing


----------



## seton

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My outlet trip spy pics
> It rained all day BUT me and my coworker had a great time - I know we were in the store for 2 hours. I finally go to meet my gal Anna!!! She is ROCKS!!!!!!
> I am pissed I left two bags behind but calling her today to hold and go bck next weekend - now to get my coworker to ride with me - It is hour half away but it was a fun ride bc my coworker is CRAZY and she is my entertainment   puts my mind of my ROAD RAGE
> 
> OK lotssssssssssss and lotttttttttsss of pics




omg! look at all those altos that need to be saved!
thx for da pr0n!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My outlet trip spy pics
> It rained all day BUT me and my coworker had a great time - I know we were in the store for 2 hours. I finally go to meet my gal Anna!!! She is ROCKS!!!!!!
> I am pissed I left two bags behind but calling her today to hold and go bck next weekend - now to get my coworker to ride with me - It is hour half away but it was a fun ride bc my coworker is CRAZY and she is my entertainment   puts my mind of my ROAD RAGE
> 
> OK lotssssssssssss and lotttttttttsss of pics


 

I have GOT to make my road trip to the outlet - soon!  I love how they displayed the bags by color.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I have GOT to make my road trip to the outlet - soon!  I love how they displayed the bags by color.


How far is an outlet


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> How far is an outlet


 
4 hours East of me, in Destin.  SIL and I have already decided it will be a Saturday road trip soon.  Just not sure when.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> 4 hours East of me, in Destin.  SIL and I have already decided it will be a Saturday road trip soon.  Just not sure when.


Wowza. Nice trip.


----------



## lovethatduck

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My outlet trip spy pics
> It rained all day BUT me and my coworker had a great time - I know we were in the store for 2 hours. I finally go to meet my gal Anna!!! She is ROCKS!!!!!!
> I am pissed I left two bags behind but calling her today to hold and go bck next weekend - now to get my coworker to ride with me - It is hour half away but it was a fun ride bc my coworker is CRAZY and she is my entertainment   puts my mind of my ROAD RAGE
> 
> OK lotssssssssssss and lotttttttttsss of pics



Which outlet is this?  I'd like to give them a call.

The last one I visited didn't have much.


----------



## seton

crazyforcoach09 said:


> How far is an outlet



you're gonna meet up, right?


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My outlet trip spy pics
> It rained all day BUT me and my coworker had a great time - I know we were in the store for 2 hours. I finally go to meet my gal Anna!!! She is ROCKS!!!!!!
> I am pissed I left two bags behind but calling her today to hold and go bck next weekend - now to get my coworker to ride with me - It is hour half away but it was a fun ride bc my coworker is CRAZY and she is my entertainment   puts my mind of my ROAD RAGE
> 
> OK lotssssssssssss and lotttttttttsss of pics




Wowwwww! That is an awesome outlet. Thanks so much for taking so many pics for us! I love the lighting on some of the displays. I wish I could take spy pics like that, but my outlet is small and I feel like I'm always in the line of sight. Look at all those altos! I really liked the Tessuta too. It's a really pretty bag. I saw it in about four colors yesterday, but the price tag still scares me a little. The blue and coffee are soooooo pretty! 

I'm glad you and your friend had a great time outside of just going and being around all those Dooney's!! Road trips are fun. I hope you have a good time when you go back next weekend. Whatcha getting?


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> last pics





WOW, this looks like a nice store! Love the selection!
It would make picking one or just a few really difficult. I already have a difficult time at mine and it is a small store.


Love the tessutas and the zebra chelseas. WOW, my outlet doesn't have those. Can't wait to see them. 


Thanks for the pics GF!


Ah, you need to use my trick for driving: Put music that you love and turn it UP,  and sing all the way to the outlet....no road rage at all. That's my trick for driving, I can drive long drives with music, even if I can not turn it up so loud because of the company, but I need my favorite music and sing away!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> WOW, this looks like a nice store! Love the selection!
> It would make picking one or just a few really difficult. I already have a difficult time at mine and it is a small store.
> 
> 
> Love the tessutas and the zebra chelseas. WOW, my outlet doesn't have those. Can't wait to see them.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pics GF!
> 
> 
> Ah, you need to use my trick for driving: Put music that you love and turn it UP,  and sing all the way to the outlet....no road rage at all. That's my trick for driving, I can drive long drives with music, even if I can not turn it up so loud because of the company, but I need my favorite music and sing away!




Might go back today. Might try that.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My outlet trip spy pics
> It rained all day BUT me and my coworker had a great time - I know we were in the store for 2 hours. I finally go to meet my gal Anna!!! She is ROCKS!!!!!!
> I am pissed I left two bags behind but calling her today to hold and go bck next weekend - now to get my coworker to ride with me - It is hour half away but it was a fun ride bc my coworker is CRAZY and she is my entertainment   puts my mind of my ROAD RAGE
> 
> OK lotssssssssssss and lotttttttttsss of pics




Wow... That's a nice outlet. Everything is so well organized. Lots of Toledo bags. I see that Violet Kingston in clearance. Thanks girly for taking the spy pics. Love it!!! Glad you had a fun trip


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Ah, you need to use my trick for driving: Put music that you love and turn it UP,  and sing all the way to the outlet....no road rage at all. That's my trick for driving, I can drive long drives with music, even if I can not turn it up so loud because of the company, but I need my favorite music and sing away!



You and me both girlfriend!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow... That's a nice outlet. Everything is so well organized. Lots of Toledo bags. I see that Violet Kingston in clearance. Thanks girly for taking the spy pics. Love it!!! Glad you had a fun trip


Nice stre and I love the gals


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My outlet trip spy pics
> It rained all day BUT me and my coworker had a great time - I know we were in the store for 2 hours. I finally go to meet my gal Anna!!! She is ROCKS!!!!!!
> I am pissed I left two bags behind but calling her today to hold and go bck next weekend - now to get my coworker to ride with me - It is hour half away but it was a fun ride bc my coworker is CRAZY and she is my entertainment   puts my mind of my ROAD RAGE
> 
> OK lotssssssssssss and lotttttttttsss of pics



Oh my gosh, there is my gray ostrich Chelsea that I need to exchange! I wonder if they'll let me exchange mine with them. Of course it could be gone now...


----------



## Springer

lovethatduck said:


> Which outlet is this?  I'd like to give them a call.
> 
> The last one I visited didn't have much.



Heh heh heh. Yesssssss. Call themmmm.  Make a purchase and then post it to give me more purse porn.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lovethatduck said:


> which outlet is this?  I'd like to give them a call.
> 
> The last one i visited didn't have much.


de


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Toledo lovers. Outlets will not be sellin this line soon. It will be going to Macys. Better get it while you can at 40 off and can be shipped from stores.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thanks, C4C!!   Got my Amazon zipzip in t'moro ordered!!!      $212 for an Amazon!!   I'm psyched!!   

BTW everyone, they said the Caiman Camilla is shippable, but I decided she was too big for me.  They have all the colors except black.


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Toledo lovers. Outlets will not be sellin this line soon. It will be going to Macys. Better get it while you can at 40 off and can be shipped from stores.



Wow, thanks for the info.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Oh my gosh, there is my gray ostrich Chelsea that I need to exchange! I wonder if they'll let me exchange mine with them. Of course it could be gone now...


Call anna. Hurrrry


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, C4C!!   Got my Amazon zipzip in t'moro ordered!!!      $212 for an Amazon!!   I'm psyched!!
> 
> BTW everyone, they said the Caiman Camilla is shippable, but I decided she was too big for me.  They have all the colors except black.


Yippppppppie. Getter done


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, C4C!!   Got my Amazon zipzip in t'moro ordered!!!      $212 for an Amazon!!   I'm psyched!!
> 
> BTW everyone, they said the Caiman Camilla is shippable, but I decided she was too big for me.  They have all the colors except black.


I want lrge. Might will hve gals search for natural &#55357;&#56838;


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> You and me both girlfriend!





It's the perfect way! isn't it?
I'm even considering suggesting to DH to go to Portland on one day of a weekend. It's 3 hrs each way, but there's a Fogo de Chao restaurant there and also an outlet near by (although no Dooney though) but coach and no tax in Oregon.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, C4C!!   Got my Amazon zipzip in t'moro ordered!!!      $212 for an Amazon!!   I'm psyched!!
> 
> BTW everyone, they said the Caiman Camilla is shippable, but I decided she was too big for me.  They have all the colors except black.




Thanks for the info. When I was at my outlet, I asked Sawyer and she said there were not shippable.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Thanks for the info. When I was at my outlet, I asked Sawyer and she said there were not shippable.



I guess it just depends on who you ask.     Anna had a red one for me ready to ship, but when she told me how big it is I changed my mind.


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> Oh my gosh, there is my gray ostrich Chelsea that I need to exchange! I wonder if they'll let me exchange mine with them. Of course it could be gone now...



TB, Can you tell me which outlet this is?

I want one, too.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lovethatduck said:


> TB, Can you tell me which outlet this is?
> 
> I want one, too.


Pics are from DE


----------



## lovethatduck

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Pics are from DE



Thank you, CAC!


----------



## elbgrl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> de



GIRL!!!

This was DE not Reading?  Have you been in Reading lately?  I'm coming up from Oct. 21 to Nov. 4!  We need to meet up there or at KOP or PA Prem.  I'll message you when I get there next week.  My DD lives between KOP and Reading.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> GIRL!!!
> 
> This was DE not Reading?  Have you been in Reading lately?  I'm coming up from Oct. 21 to Nov. 4!  We need to meet up there or at KOP or PA Prem.  I'll message you when I get there next week.  My DD lives between KOP and Reading.


Lets make it happppppen. Have not been to Reading in a while. I love 15 mins from KOP!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> GIRL!!!
> 
> This was DE not Reading?  Have you been in Reading lately?  I'm coming up from Oct. 21 to Nov. 4!  We need to meet up there or at KOP or PA Prem.  I'll message you when I get there next week.  My DD lives between KOP and Reading.


Wowza. Tanger pink coupon ends 25th. Mayb we can ride to DE!!!!


----------



## elbgrl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lets make it happppppen. Have not been to Reading in a while. I love 15 mins from KOP!!



For sure!  We will get it done!


----------



## CatePNW

MaryBel said:


> It's the perfect way! isn't it?
> I'm even considering suggesting to DH to go to Portland on one day of a weekend. It's 3 hrs each way, but there's a Fogo de Chao restaurant there and also an outlet near by (although no Dooney though) but coach and no tax in Oregon.



I just had to play with my meat after thinking about Fogo de Chao!  I've never been but it's where I want to go next time we're in Portland!  We were there in May for our anniversary and had our dinner at El Gaucho steakhouse.  It was great, but I know what I want next.

About playing with meat, I browned a roast last night and put it the crockpot today.  I just pulled the fat off and separated it into chunks, all while dreaming about fresh sliced meats being served to me....LOL!  DH is having his in burritos and I'm having a potato side dish.  The house smells great.

Portland would make a good day trip for you at only a 3 hour drive.  It's almost 4 hrs. for me, actually at least 4 if I go straight to Woodburn, so we almost always make it an over nighter.


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Call anna. Hurrrry



Darn....I'm just reading this now.  I kind of feel bad calling her and asking her to ship me a good one if I send her a bad one.  :shame:


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Toledo lovers. Outlets will not be sellin this line soon. It will be going to Macys. Better get it while you can at 40 off and can be shipped from stores.



Thanks for the info C!



MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, C4C!!   Got my Amazon zipzip in t'moro ordered!!!      $212 for an Amazon!!   I'm psyched!!
> 
> BTW everyone, they said the Caiman Camilla is shippable, but I decided she was too big for me.  They have all the colors except black.



Wow....congrats!  Thats a beauty.  I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> It's the perfect way! isn't it?
> I'm even considering suggesting to DH to go to Portland on one day of a weekend. It's 3 hrs each way, but there's a Fogo de Chao restaurant there and also an outlet near by (although no Dooney though) but coach and no tax in Oregon.



Yes it is.  It just puts me in such a good mood on that 40 minute drive.  That sounds like a fun day trip.  I hope you get that arranged.   No tax? That's awesome.


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> TB, Can you tell me which outlet this is?
> 
> I want one, too.



It's DE.  In that case, I'll let you get it.   I looked at mine yesterday and decided it wasn't so bad so I don't think I'm going to pursue exchanging it.  Hurry and call.  I hope it's still there.


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> I just had to play with my meat after thinking about Fogo de Chao!  I've never been but it's where I want to go next time we're in Portland!  We were there in May for our anniversary and had our dinner at El Gaucho steakhouse.  It was great, but I know what I want next.
> 
> About playing with meat, I browned a roast last night and put it the crockpot today.  I just pulled the fat off and separated it into chunks, all while dreaming about fresh sliced meats being served to me....LOL!  DH is having his in burritos and I'm having a potato side dish.  The house smells great.
> 
> Portland would make a good day trip for you at only a 3 hour drive.  It's almost 4 hrs. for me, actually at least 4 if I go straight to Woodburn, so we almost always make it an over nighter.





You would love Fogo de Chao. I've been to the one in Chicago, Kansas City and Minneapolis. Love them all. Hate that the closest now is not so near. 


Oh, your roast sounds delicious. I made tamales today. With the weather getting colder, it was perfect for eating tamales. They are still cooking. Will be done in about 15 min. 


Now that you mentioned the 4hr, actually I think that's what I got last time I googled the directions. I don't know why I got the 3hr stuck in my head, but I was also thinking that, driving one day, go shopping there, then dinner and then more shopping or sight seeing (if there's anything to see) the following day and then drive home. Perfect weekend getaway if you ask me


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, C4C!!   Got my Amazon zipzip in t'moro ordered!!!      $212 for an Amazon!!   I'm psyched!!
> 
> BTW everyone, they said the Caiman Camilla is shippable, but I decided she was too big for me.  They have all the colors except black.




Forgot to congratulate you on your zip zip! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Twoboyz

You ladies are making me hungry.  I need to figure out something for dinner.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, C4C!!   Got my Amazon zipzip in t'moro ordered!!!      $212 for an Amazon!!   I'm psyched!!
> 
> BTW everyone, they said the Caiman Camilla is shippable, but I decided she was too big for me.  They have all the colors except black.



Wow what a deal - was that the bag in C's pics for the outlet.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Love it! PURSE PORN.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> It's DE.  In that case, I'll let you get it.   I looked at mine yesterday and decided it wasn't so bad so I don't think I'm going to pursue exchanging it.  Hurry and call.  I hope it's still there.



Will call this morning, maybe they have more.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lovethatduck said:


> Will call this morning, maybe they have more.


 
L, I dont think the orstich is shippable ;( but still give them a call and ask


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Will call this morning, maybe they have more.




Thanks LTD!  I hope you get one


----------



## Twoboyz

I was wondering if anyone can help. I have a friend who is trying to register on the the forum and she can't. She is having the issue below. Does anyone know what is happening? Or is there is something she can do for help from Vlad? She's probably using an iPad because she doesn't have a laptop. Thanks. 

Her message:
I keep trying to register and when I get to the one question that ask me to put in the second or third word I see I just get a white page. I'm really having a hard time registering. What am I doing wrong.


----------



## lovethatduck

crazyforcoach09 said:


> L, I dont think the orstich is shippable ;( but still give them a call and ask




Yes, I know, I thought maybe that has changed. &#128546; You're right, though.

But, on the other hand, that means TB gets her "perfect" grey ostrich Chelsea. &#128513;

By the way,  it's really beyond sweet to offer to give it up, TB.  LOVELY LADY!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lovethatduck said:


> Yes, I know, I thought maybe that has changed. &#55357;&#56866; You're right, though.
> 
> But, on the other hand, that means TB gets her "perfect" grey ostrich Chelsea. &#55357;&#56833;
> 
> By the way,  it's really beyond sweet to offer to give it up, TB.  LOVELY LADY!


 

I called already and they are not shippable


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> I was wondering if anyone can help. I have a friend who is trying to register on the the forum and she can't. She is having the issue below. Does anyone know what is happening? Or is there is something she can do for help from Vlad? She's probably using an iPad because she doesn't have a laptop. Thanks.
> 
> Her message:
> I keep trying to register and when I get to the one question that ask me to put in the second or third word I see I just get a white page. I'm really having a hard time registering. What am I doing wrong.


 

is she using the TPF app or browser? I think I am the only person logs in via the browse ?


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks LTD!  I hope you get one



It's so frustrating not to be able to jump in my little Miata and drive the 10-minute drive to the Las Vegas outlet.

(On the other hand,  I do love spending time with my boys--separately. )


----------



## lovethatduck

crazyforcoach09 said:


> is she using the TPF app or browser? I think I am the only person logs in via the browse ?



I cannot abide the TFP app on my Galaxy tablet--it looks wonky.  I'm thinking it's optimized for phones

Even on Chrome on my tablet, I have major issues.  I never sign out.  No help from tech support here.


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> is she using the TPF app or browser? I think I am the only person logs in via the browse ?





I log via the browse too!


----------



## HarliRexx

You know you have it bad when... 

You dream about handbags! Anyone else?

I had 2 recently! One on national handbag day... I was at an event and they were having a D&B photo contest. Anyone carrying a Dooney that day could be photographed posing with their bag for a chance to win a new Dooney. Then last night I had another dream where I was shopping and stopped to talk to a woman carrying a Tessuta Woven Shopper!


----------



## lovethatduck

HarliRexx said:


> You know you have it bad when...
> 
> You dream about handbags! Anyone else?
> 
> I had 2 recently! One on national handbag day... I was at an event and they were having a D&B photo contest. Anyone carrying a Dooney that day could be photographed posing with their bag for a chance to win a new Dooney. Then last night I had another dream where I was shopping and stopped to talk to a woman carrying a Tessuta Woven Shopper!



&#128517;&#128514;Hysterical!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> is she using the TPF app or browser? I think I am the only person logs in via the browse ?



I always use my laptop and browser unless I'm out running around.  I prefer a full size keyboard and big screen.


----------



## MaryBel

HarliRexx said:


> You know you have it bad when...
> 
> You dream about handbags! Anyone else?
> 
> I had 2 recently! One on national handbag day... I was at an event and they were having a D&B photo contest. Anyone carrying a Dooney that day could be photographed posing with their bag for a chance to win a new Dooney. Then last night I had another dream where I was shopping and stopped to talk to a woman carrying a Tessuta Woven Shopper!



I have them often.  They always make me happy!


----------



## lovethatduck

MaryBel said:


> I have them often.  They always make me happy!



Haven't quite made it there.   

I hate missing out on these outlet bargains.  &#128542;


----------



## MaryBel

Have anyone heard from our friend Nebo? 
I'm guessing she's already on her vacation to Europe and that's why she's not online. I hope she's having a good time!


----------



## seton

Twoboyz said:


> I was wondering if anyone can help. I have a friend who is trying to register on the the forum and she can't. She is having the issue below. Does anyone know what is happening? Or is there is something she can do for help from Vlad? She's probably using an iPad because she doesn't have a laptop. Thanks.
> 
> Her message:
> I keep trying to register and when I get to the one question that ask me to put in the second or third word I see I just get a white page. I'm really having a hard time registering. What am I doing wrong.



the app is very wonky. 
the most efficient way is for her to register the next time she is on a puter.


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Yes, I know, I thought maybe that has changed. &#128546; You're right, though.
> 
> 
> 
> But, on the other hand, that means TB gets her "perfect" grey ostrich Chelsea. &#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> By the way,  it's really beyond sweet to offer to give it up, TB.  LOVELY LADY!




Awe thank you LTD! I just think everyone deserves this beautiful bag. I'm sorry you can't get your hands on it.


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> is she using the TPF app or browser? I think I am the only person logs in via the browse ?




I think she's using her iPad and accessing it through Safari which is the browser. 

I posted the question on the feedback forum. It seems to be active so I'll see what they say. Thanks


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> It's so frustrating not to be able to jump in my little Miata and drive the 10-minute drive to the Las Vegas outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> (On the other hand,  I do love spending time with my boys--separately. )




I would chose time with my boys over the outlet any day.


----------



## Twoboyz

HarliRexx said:


> You know you have it bad when...
> 
> You dream about handbags! Anyone else?
> 
> I had 2 recently! One on national handbag day... I was at an event and they were having a D&B photo contest. Anyone carrying a Dooney that day could be photographed posing with their bag for a chance to win a new Dooney. Then last night I had another dream where I was shopping and stopped to talk to a woman carrying a Tessuta Woven Shopper!




I've dreamed about bags before. Love those dreams. Or when the cat wakes me up in the middle of the night and then I can't get back to sleep because I'm thinking about bags. Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> the app is very wonky.
> the most efficient way is for her to register the next time she is on a puter.




Hahah, my little nephew calls it the puter.  I don't think she has the app. I'll have to double check, but I think she's going through the browser to the main site on her iPad. Thanks


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Have anyone heard from our friend Nebo?
> I'm guessing she's already on her vacation to Europe and that's why she's not online. I hope she's having a good time!




No, haven't heard from her. I was thinking about her too and guessed she was already traveling. I hope she's having a great time too.


----------



## lovethatduck

HarliRexx said:


> You know you have it bad when...
> 
> You dream about handbags! Anyone else?
> 
> I had 2 recently! One on national handbag day... I was at an event and they were having a D&B photo contest. Anyone carrying a Dooney that day could be photographed posing with their bag for a chance to win a new Dooney. Then last night I had another dream where I was shopping and stopped to talk to a woman carrying a Tessuta Woven Shopper!



You've got it good!

I just think it's hysterical. &#128516;


----------



## seton

Twoboyz said:


> Hahah, my little nephew calls it the puter.  I don't think she has the app. I'll have to double check, but I think she's going through the browser to the main site on her iPad. Thanks



yes, I'm 5, in case you havent noticed


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> yes, I'm 5, in case you havent noticed




Young at heart! Lol


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> Have anyone heard from our friend Nebo?
> I'm guessing she's already on her vacation to Europe and that's why she's not online. I hope she's having a good time!





Twoboyz said:


> No, haven't heard from her. I was thinking about her too and guessed she was already traveling. I hope she's having a great time too.



My lovelies))) I made it safely. Since I got here, I havent stopped.  My family was moving, so I have been folding, scrubbing, cooking, folding again, moving furniture, etc. It was so tiring .. I just managed to escape with my sister to go to the movies one night. Finally, today I got to rest and it should be smooth sailing  from now in. My mom loved her bag!!!! But, you ladies knew better then me and now she is interested in the small satchel as well!!!
My sister loved the bag, but she declined to accept  it. She doesnt carrry bags that big anymore and she convinced me to keep it when I travel and not trade it in. I ll get her a smaller crossbody. I didnt really get to take some pictures, only of the ocean blue in the plane. 
How are you ladies?


----------



## Nebo

I filled her up with everything from spare socks, jeans, tablet, make up case, paperwork, cookies my husband got me ( they came in handy, my low sodium meal was so so), cell phone, slippers.. yeah, she is staying for travel. You can see how wrinkly she is. My ugly duckling


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> My lovelies))) I made it safely. Since I got here, I havent stopped.  My family was moving, so I have been folding, scrubbing, cooking, folding again, moving furniture, etc. It was so tiring .. I just managed to escape with my sister to go to the movies one night. Finally, today I got to rest and it should be smooth sailing  from now in. My mom loved her bag!!!! But, you ladies knew better then me and now she is interested in the small satchel as well!!!
> My sister loved the bag, but she declined to accept  it. She doesnt carrry bags that big anymore and she convinced me to keep it when I travel and not trade it in. I ll get her a smaller crossbody. I didnt really get to take some pictures, only of the ocean blue in the plane.
> How are you ladies?


 

Glad you are there safe  - ENJOY!!


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> My lovelies))) I made it safely. Since I got here, I havent stopped.  My family was moving, so I have been folding, scrubbing, cooking, folding again, moving furniture, etc. It was so tiring .. I just managed to escape with my sister to go to the movies one night. Finally, today I got to rest and it should be smooth sailing  from now in. My mom loved her bag!!!! But, you ladies knew better then me and now she is interested in the small satchel as well!!!
> My sister loved the bag, but she declined to accept  it. She doesnt carrry bags that big anymore and she convinced me to keep it when I travel and not trade it in. I ll get her a smaller crossbody. I didnt really get to take some pictures, only of the ocean blue in the plane.
> How are you ladies?




I'm so glad you made it there safely!
Too bad you got there during moving time! That is really an exhausting job, but at least you get to relax now!


You are going to turn you mom into an addict. I'm doing that with mine 
Too bad the ocean flo was too big for your sister. Her suggestion as a travel or weekender bag is very good. It's good to have a nice bag when such occasions arise.


We've been busy here with the Columbus day weekend shopping. I was very naughty and escaped to the outlet Friday and Saturday. Got 3 Dooneys and a coach on Friday and then 4 more Dooneys on Saturday. All my pics are on the mini reveal thread. Lots of other reveals too.


Nice to hear from you. Enjoy your vacation and be safe!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> My lovelies))) I made it safely. Since I got here, I havent stopped.  My family was moving, so I have been folding, scrubbing, cooking, folding again, moving furniture, etc. It was so tiring .. I just managed to escape with my sister to go to the movies one night. Finally, today I got to rest and it should be smooth sailing  from now in. My mom loved her bag!!!! But, you ladies knew better then me and now she is interested in the small satchel as well!!!
> 
> My sister loved the bag, but she declined to accept  it. She doesnt carrry bags that big anymore and she convinced me to keep it when I travel and not trade it in. I ll get her a smaller crossbody. I didnt really get to take some pictures, only of the ocean blue in the plane.
> 
> How are you ladies?




Hi Nebo! I'm so happy you made it safely. It's great you're finally having a chance to relax. Have a great time. Just enjoy yourself and don't worry about is for now. We'll catch up when you get back.


----------



## Nebo

Hehehe, hugs for my ladies. I have to check those reveals, you girls have been naughty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> is she using the TPF app or browser? I think I am the only person logs in via the browse ?





lovethatduck said:


> I cannot abide the TFP app on my Galaxy tablet--it looks wonky.  I'm thinking it's optimized for phones
> 
> Even on Chrome on my tablet, I have major issues.  I never sign out.  No help from tech support here.





MaryBel said:


> I log via the browse too!





I use the app on my phone, but when I'm on my ipad or desktop (at home or at work), I use the browser.


ETA:  And what's really weird is when I want to post a picture using my phone, it will only upload the picture using wi-fi.  If I try to use 4G or LTE on my phone is always gives me a time out error.  


Does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## hopi

Nebo said:


> I filled her up with everything from spare socks, jeans, tablet, make up case, paperwork, cookies my husband got me ( they came in handy, my low sodium meal was so so), cell phone, slippers.. yeah, she is staying for travel. You can see how wrinkly she is. My ugly duckling



Oh I love this picture - so glad you are updating us on the happenings.... and ya you are missing a major shopping frenzy...  It sounds like fun cleaning or not bet your family is more than thrilled that you are there.


----------



## Nebo

Mom can finally have some time to rest.  I miss Husband of Mine. This is that first time you come to your parents and their home after you have been married and realize you have your own family now that comes before them. It was weird and nice   Husband of Mine and I decided that there will be no more one month trips- too much time apart. I wanted to dish that he went to CA while I was here and told me he got me something I will really, really like. If its a Dooney something, I will go crazy!


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Mom can finally have some time to rest.  I miss Husband of Mine. This is that first time you come to your parents and their home after you have been married and realize you have your own family now that comes before them. It was weird and nice   Husband of Mine and I decided that there will be no more one month trips- too much time apart. I wanted to dish that he went to CA while I was here and told me he got me something I will really, really like. If its a Dooney something, I will go crazy!





I understand how you feel. A few years back, when we were living in SF, DH had to do some work on the East Coast, so we were apart for about a year. Every 2 weeks, sometimes 3, either he would fly to Cali or I would fly to DC to spend the weekend together. The weekends were really nice but they felt so short. Sometimes I would even fly back early on Monday and go straight to work from the airport just so I could stay a few more hours with him. I was so happy when I changed work and we were together all the time.


Oh, your DH is so sweet. You can see how much he's already missing you! How sweet of him to get you something. I hope it is a Dooney, but if is not, I know you will love it anyway!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> I filled her up with everything from spare socks, jeans, tablet, make up case, paperwork, cookies my husband got me ( they came in handy, my low sodium meal was so so), cell phone, slippers.. yeah, she is staying for travel. You can see how wrinkly she is. My ugly duckling



She looks beautiful, Nebo!   I'm glad you are enjoying time with your family.  

I don't like to be away from my sweet hubby, either...and we've been married over 20 years.  He is my best friend and I don't know what I would do without him.


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> I understand how you feel. A few years back, when we were living in SF, DH had to do some work on the East Coast, so we were apart for about a year. Every 2 weeks, sometimes 3, either he would fly to Cali or I would fly to DC to spend the weekend together. The weekends were really nice but they felt so short. Sometimes I would even fly back early on Monday and go straight to work from the airport just so I could stay a few more hours with him. I was so happy when I changed work and we were together all the time.
> 
> 
> Oh, your DH is so sweet. You can see how much he's already missing you! How sweet of him to get you something. I hope it is a Dooney, but if is not, I know you will love it anyway!


 I hate distance. I know how that felt and it is not easy. Little things like sharing a bed, a meal.. they become so much more precious.


MiaBorsa said:


> She looks beautiful, Nebo!   I'm glad you are enjoying time with your family.
> 
> I don't like to be away from my sweet hubby, either...and we've been married over 20 years.  He is my best friend and I don't know what I would do without him.



I love to read stuff like this.  20 years is a long time. And after all that time, to still call him your best friend is amazing and rare. Thats what we want.. to have stuff to talk about and laugh after many, many years. I love and appreciate him so much. Just the fact that he remembered to get me something is huge. Cause he usually doesnt like to shop for me. He says Im picky )


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I use the app on my phone, but when I'm on my ipad or desktop (at home or at work), I use the browser.
> 
> 
> ETA:  And what's really weird is when I want to post a picture using my phone, it will only upload the picture using wi-fi.  If I try to use 4G or LTE on my phone is always gives me a time out error.
> 
> 
> Does this happen to anyone else?




I'll have to try it. I think I'm probably usually in a wifi area when I'm posting.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo, your DH is so sweet to get you something. In sure you'll love it whatever it is, but I'm thinking he knows you pretty well. Lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

Twoboyz said:


> I was wondering if anyone can help. I have a friend who is trying to register on the the forum and she can't. She is having the issue below. Does anyone know what is happening? Or is there is something she can do for help from Vlad? She's probably using an iPad because she doesn't have a laptop. Thanks.
> 
> Her message:
> I keep trying to register and when I get to the one question that ask me to put in the second or third word I see I just get a white page. I'm really having a hard time registering. What am I doing wrong.




I'm happy to report that my friend was finally able to open an account.  thanks for all of your help and suggestions.


----------



## Springer

I places my order over the weekend with regular delivery. As much as I wanted to get it here as fast as possible, I did not want to pay $10 more for 2 day delivery. Nothing wrong with quick delivery as I used to do that quite often however I was on a budget with this. Now I'm really glad I didn't do the 2 day delivery because I got it today! Very impressed with that shipping to place an order on Saturday and another one on Sunday and it be delivered to me today at 10:30am. Ramble ramble old man ramble. I digress, here is what I have been counting down the days for since January when I ran out of the body splash! I plan on getting more right around Christmas that way I will not be without next year since this is only offered during this time period. Forgive, my coffee pot has been busy today:

The guy I am carrying today



The guy I am carrying today, plus my bounty, minus one body splash I left in the bedroom. My obsession scent:


----------



## crazyforcoach09

I learned something at the outlets this weekend - they said to use the dustbag to buff out scratches on florentine!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I learned something at the outlets this weekend - they said to use the dustbag to buff out scratches on florentine!!!!!!!!





Oh yes, and it really works.
Although I wouldn't try it on light colors!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Oh yes, and it really works.
> Although I wouldn't try it on light colors!


 
i was shocked when she told me


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> I places my order over the weekend with regular delivery. As much as I wanted to get it here as fast as possible, I did not want to pay $10 more for 2 day delivery. Nothing wrong with quick delivery as I used to do that quite often however I was on a budget with this. Now I'm really glad I didn't do the 2 day delivery because I got it today! Very impressed with that shipping to place an order on Saturday and another one on Sunday and it be delivered to me today at 10:30am. Ramble ramble old man ramble. I digress, here is what I have been counting down the days for since January when I ran out of the body splash! I plan on getting more right around Christmas that way I will not be without next year since this is only offered during this time period. Forgive, my coffee pot has been busy today:
> 
> The guy I am carrying today
> View attachment 2779104
> 
> 
> The guy I am carrying today, plus my bounty, minus one body splash I left in the bedroom. My obsession scent:
> View attachment 2779105



Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn.   That would be 5 year's supply for me!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I learned something at the outlets this weekend - they said to use the dustbag to buff out scratches on florentine!!!!!!!!



LOL.   Where have you been, girl???   (And I agree w/MB...I wouldn't try it on the light colors without testing a spot on the bottom first.)  

Though I always store my bags in their original dust covers and I have NEVER had a problem.


----------



## Springer

MiaBorsa said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn.   That would be 5 year's supply for me!!



With this scent, I spray myself so often it's crazy so I go through it pretty quick. Plus when I like something I almost ALWAYS go over board with buying buying buying. But this smell literally makes me feel happy and have happy mood because it makes me think of Thanksgiving, cold weather, my mom visiting from out of town and my Christmas tree. Makes me feel so homey. Comfort.


----------



## Springer

Springer said:


> With this scent, I spray myself so often it's crazy so I go through it pretty quick. Plus when I like something I almost ALWAYS go over board with buying buying buying. But this smell literally makes me feel happy and have happy mood because it makes me think of Thanksgiving, cold weather, my mom visiting from out of town and my Christmas tree. Makes me feel so homey. Comfort.



Edit: plus my little boy loves to have his sheets and pillows to be sprayed with it and as an air freshener in his room.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> Edit: plus my little boy loves to have his sheets and pillows to be sprayed with it and as an air freshener in his room.



LOL.  That's the way I am with Amazing Grace Body Spritz.  I use it after a bath and I like to spritz the bedding when I change the sheets.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> LOL.   Where have you been, girl???   (And I agree w/MB...I wouldn't try it on the light colors without testing a spot on the bottom first.)
> 
> Though I always store my bags in their original dust covers and I have NEVER had a problem.


 

LOLOL - let me give it a try but I usually trash them bc they sooooooooo big


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> With this scent, I spray myself so often it's crazy so I go through it pretty quick. Plus when I like something I almost ALWAYS go over board with buying buying buying. But this smell literally makes me feel happy and have happy mood because it makes me think of Thanksgiving, cold weather, my mom visiting from out of town and my Christmas tree. Makes me feel so homey. Comfort.


 

I heart BBW!!!!!
I will have to give this scent a try


----------



## lovethatduck

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I use the app on my phone, but when I'm on my ipad or desktop (at home or at work), I use the browser.
> 
> 
> ETA:  And what's really weird is when I want to post a picture using my phone, it will only upload the picture using wi-fi.  If I try to use 4G or LTE on my phone is always gives me a time out error.
> 
> 
> Does this happen to anyone else?



May have to do with settings. 

On the Galaxy TAB3, I can set it to RESTRICT data usage. I have limited data usage, so I restrict background data for a number of apps to when WIFI is available only. Keeps apps from using my wireless network without my "consent".   

For example, Flip magazine won't update if WIFI is not available.  Left unrestricted, Flip will hog data bytes with each update--sucking up my data allowance.

Check your Data Usage settings.


----------



## Nebo

Springer, girl, did you left anything at the store,lol. I do love the level of commitment.  I will have to try this. Out of all their scents, I love Cashmere. My husband uses it as well. I wish Chopard still made their edp Cashmire. This smells exactly  like it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> LOLOL - let me give it a try but I usually trash them bc they sooooooooo big



Don't trash 'em!   You can use them when you travel to store shoes or dirty clothes.


----------



## Springer

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I heart BBW!!!!!
> I will have to give this scent a try



Yes definitely give it a try. It is definitely a sweet scent. Wish they had it year round instead of it being only a "Christmas" scent.


----------



## lovethatduck

Springer said:


> I places my order over the weekend with regular delivery. As much as I wanted to get it here as fast as possible, I did not want to pay $10 more for 2 day delivery. Nothing wrong with quick delivery as I used to do that quite often however I was on a budget with this. Now I'm really glad I didn't do the 2 day delivery because I got it today! Very impressed with that shipping to place an order on Saturday and another one on Sunday and it be delivered to me today at 10:30am. Ramble ramble old man ramble. I digress, here is what I have been counting down the days for since January when I ran out of the body splash! I plan on getting more right around Christmas that way I will not be without next year since this is only offered during this time period. Forgive, my coffee pot has been busy today:
> 
> The guy I am carrying today
> View attachment 2779104
> 
> 
> The guy I am carrying today, plus my bounty, minus one body splash I left in the bedroom. My obsession scent:
> View attachment 2779105



Twins today, Springer.  &#128522;

A full morning's round of errands--including a flu shot for me.


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> Springer, girl, did you left anything at the store,lol. I do love the level of commitment.  I will have to try this. Out of all their scents, I love Cashmere. My husband uses it as well. I wish Chopard still made their edp Cashmire. This smells exactly  like it.



Muhahaha I had to get myself a great bounty. I will never forget the year I discovered vanilla bean Noel............ It was after Christmas, you know how things go at BBW, if something is popular, the body splash is the first to go, followed by the lotion then the shower gel. I was with someone who had it in the body splash and I fell in love with the way they smelled. I booked serious butt to Bath and Body Works so excited to get my hands on it, only to discover they only had the shower gel left. I may or may not have wept. The following year I thought about it too late and they only had the lotion and shower gel, missed out on the body splash yet again. You get the theme. Now I get it ASAP and a lot of it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Don't trash 'em!   You can use them when you travel to store shoes or dirty clothes.


 

YES Mama!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I learned something at the outlets this weekend - they said to use the dustbag to buff out scratches on florentine!!!!!!!!




I've heard this before, but I'm way too afraid of color transfer to try it. Did you try it?


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I places my order over the weekend with regular delivery. As much as I wanted to get it here as fast as possible, I did not want to pay $10 more for 2 day delivery. Nothing wrong with quick delivery as I used to do that quite often however I was on a budget with this. Now I'm really glad I didn't do the 2 day delivery because I got it today! Very impressed with that shipping to place an order on Saturday and another one on Sunday and it be delivered to me today at 10:30am. Ramble ramble old man ramble. I digress, here is what I have been counting down the days for since January when I ran out of the body splash! I plan on getting more right around Christmas that way I will not be without next year since this is only offered during this time period. Forgive, my coffee pot has been busy today:
> 
> The guy I am carrying today
> View attachment 2779104
> 
> 
> The guy I am carrying today, plus my bounty, minus one body splash I left in the bedroom. My obsession scent:
> View attachment 2779105




Wow! Quite the bounty. So I guess you love this stuff? lol!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> I've heard this before, but I'm way too afraid of color transfer to try it. Did you try it?


 
NOPE  - I to scared to try lolol


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> I places my order over the weekend with regular delivery. As much as I wanted to get it here as fast as possible, I did not want to pay $10 more for 2 day delivery. Nothing wrong with quick delivery as I used to do that quite often however I was on a budget with this. Now I'm really glad I didn't do the 2 day delivery because I got it today! Very impressed with that shipping to place an order on Saturday and another one on Sunday and it be delivered to me today at 10:30am. Ramble ramble old man ramble. I digress, here is what I have been counting down the days for since January when I ran out of the body splash! I plan on getting more right around Christmas that way I will not be without next year since this is only offered during this time period. Forgive, my coffee pot has been busy today:
> 
> The guy I am carrying today
> View attachment 2779104
> 
> 
> The guy I am carrying today, plus my bounty, minus one body splash I left in the bedroom. My obsession scent:
> View attachment 2779105





Love your supply GF!
I will have to try it once it is at the stores! Love the fine fragrance mist to use after every shower instead of perfume. Currently I'm alternating between Pure paradise and Sunshine forever or something like that! And have a stock pile of different citrus body washes (coconut lime, white citrus and rays of citrus), plus a few sweet peas!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I've heard this before, but I'm way too afraid of color transfer to try it. Did you try it?





crazyforcoach09 said:


> NOPE  - I to scared to try lolol



OK, I just tried it on the bottom of my gray Kingston.      It worked OK and no color transfer.      But... I wouldn't say it worked any better than using my finger to rub the scratches.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I just tried it on the bottom of my gray Kingston.      It worked OK and no color transfer.      But... I wouldn't say it worked any better than using my finger to rub the scratches.




I have tried it on deeper scratches that won't rub out with my finger and it helped!


----------



## gatorgirl07

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I use the app on my phone, but when I'm on my ipad or desktop (at home or at work), I use the browser.
> 
> 
> ETA:  And what's really weird is when I want to post a picture using my phone, it will only upload the picture using wi-fi.  If I try to use 4G or LTE on my phone is always gives me a time out error.
> 
> 
> Does this happen to anyone else?



I don't get a time out, but I do have to upload pics one at a time with the app on my galaxy 5.  I also have to already have the pics in my gallery.  I cant take them when I am uploading


----------



## gatorgirl07

Springer said:


> I places my order over the weekend with regular delivery. As much as I wanted to get it here as fast as possible, I did not want to pay $10 more for 2 day delivery. Nothing wrong with quick delivery as I used to do that quite often however I was on a budget with this. Now I'm really glad I didn't do the 2 day delivery because I got it today! Very impressed with that shipping to place an order on Saturday and another one on Sunday and it be delivered to me today at 10:30am. Ramble ramble old man ramble. I digress, here is what I have been counting down the days for since January when I ran out of the body splash! I plan on getting more right around Christmas that way I will not be without next year since this is only offered during this time period. Forgive, my coffee pot has been busy today:
> 
> The guy I am carrying today
> View attachment 2779104
> 
> 
> The guy I am carrying today, plus my bounty, minus one body splash I left in the bedroom. My obsession scent:
> View attachment 2779105



You and my mom would be the best of friends.......she does the same thing.  Although I must say, I do the same thing with the egg nog philosophy.  DS and I love that stuff


----------



## Nebo

I have to try the scent as soon as I get back. I went by Yves Rocher two times today and forgot to try that vanilla perfume.

About buffing your bags.. I use that chamois like furniture cloth for cleaning. Got it along with couple of others for different surfaces  at Target.  It works perfectly.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I just tried it on the bottom of my gray Kingston.      It worked OK and no color transfer.      But... I wouldn't say it worked any better than using my finger to rub the scratches.



You let grey Kingston take one for the team?  I'm glad it worked and thanks for trying.  I suppose the little bit of texture in the weave of the dustbags works as a little abrasive since MaryBel says it works on the deeper scratches.  Good to know.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> You let grey Kingston take one for the team?  I'm glad it worked and thanks for trying.  I suppose the little bit of texture in the weave of the dustbags works as a little abrasive since MaryBel says it works on the deeper scratches.  Good to know.



Yeah, she was already out of her dustcover being photographed with the Coach.    I did it on the bottom "just in case."    I think for deep scratches I would just use a conditioner.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Most of you may know that I started a new job today after many months of searching... Yay x25!!!  I on purpose wanted some time off but didn't want this much time. Lol. I'm so excited to get up and actually have somewhere to go. I know that sounds crazy because it's work but I was so happy to pick out a bag this morning. It's a smaller office and  not sure how fashionable the girls are there yet, and I didn't see any designer bags, so we will see. Dang it... I'm hoping I can find someone there to talk Dooney talk with. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;. Anywho... I just wanted to say Thank You all for the warm welcome on going back to work today. I'm truly blessed. &#128515;. Thanks again ladies!


----------



## cheidel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Most of you may know that I started a new job today after many months of searching... Yay x25!!!  I on purpose wanted some time off but didn't want this much time. Lol. I'm so excited to get up and actually have somewhere to go. I know that sounds crazy because it's work but I was so happy to pick out a bag this morning. It's a smaller office and  not sure how fashionable the girls are there yet, and I didn't see any designer bags, so we will see. Dang it... I'm hoping I can find someone there to talk Dooney talk with. &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;. Anywho... I just wanted to say Thank You all for the warm welcome on going back to work today. I'm truly blessed. &#55357;&#56835;. Thanks again ladies!


 
Congrats on the new job!!!  More Dooney's to follow I'm sure.....


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Most of you may know that I started a new job today after many months of searching... Yay x25!!!  I on purpose wanted some time off but didn't want this much time. Lol. I'm so excited to get up and actually have somewhere to go. I know that sounds crazy because it's work but I was so happy to pick out a bag this morning. It's a smaller office and  not sure how fashionable the girls are there yet, and I didn't see any designer bags, so we will see. Dang it... I'm hoping I can find someone there to talk Dooney talk with. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;. Anywho... I just wanted to say Thank You all for the warm welcome on going back to work today. I'm truly blessed. &#128515;. Thanks again ladies!



   We're all happy for you!   And who knows, maybe those other ladies in the office will take a style queue from YOU and develop a Dooney habit when they see your fabulous purses.   Congrats, girl.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Most of you may know that I started a new job today after many months of searching... Yay x25!!!  I on purpose wanted some time off but didn't want this much time. Lol. I'm so excited to get up and actually have somewhere to go. I know that sounds crazy because it's work but I was so happy to pick out a bag this morning. It's a smaller office and  not sure how fashionable the girls are there yet, and I didn't see any designer bags, so we will see. Dang it... I'm hoping I can find someone there to talk Dooney talk with. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;. Anywho... I just wanted to say Thank You all for the warm welcome on going back to work today. I'm truly blessed. &#128515;. Thanks again ladies!




Yay! So happy for you! I'm with Sarah...the door opens and the original Dooneynista enters the room, only for all the women to stare at her lovely bag...the rest as they say is history. That's my attempt at a dramatic novel. Lol!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

cheidel said:


> Congrats on the new job!!!  More Dooney's to follow I'm sure.....




Thanks sweetie and YES... More Dooney's to come. I can't wait.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> We're all happy for you!   And who knows, maybe those other ladies in the office will take a style queue from YOU and develop a Dooney habit when they see your fabulous purses.   Congrats, girl.




Lol... Thanks girl!!! They are in some serious trouble if I start talking Dooney. I'll have them in the outlets so fast. LOL. Thanks again love!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Yay! So happy for you! I'm with Sarah...the door opens and the original Dooneynista enters the room, only for all the women to stare at her lovely bag...the rest as they say is history. That's my attempt at a dramatic novel. Lol!




LMBO... TB, you are so funny but thank you girl. You need to get signed... Great start for your novel. LOL.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> LMBO... TB, you are so funny but thank you girl. You need to get signed... Great start for your novel. LOL.




:giggles: thanks


----------



## elbgrl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Most of you may know that I started a new job today after many months of searching... Yay x25!!!  I on purpose wanted some time off but didn't want this much time. Lol. I'm so excited to get up and actually have somewhere to go. I know that sounds crazy because it's work but I was so happy to pick out a bag this morning. It's a smaller office and  not sure how fashionable the girls are there yet, and I didn't see any designer bags, so we will see. Dang it... I'm hoping I can find someone there to talk Dooney talk with. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;. Anywho... I just wanted to say Thank You all for the warm welcome on going back to work today. I'm truly blessed. &#128515;. Thanks again ladies!



Congrats on your new job Pcan!  So happy for you&#128516;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> Congrats on your new job Pcan!  So happy for you&#128516;




Thank you E!!! I'm so happy too. &#128515;


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Most of you may know that I started a new job today after many months of searching... Yay x25!!!  I on purpose wanted some time off but didn't want this much time. Lol. I'm so excited to get up and actually have somewhere to go. I know that sounds crazy because it's work but I was so happy to pick out a bag this morning. It's a smaller office and  not sure how fashionable the girls are there yet, and I didn't see any designer bags, so we will see. Dang it... I'm hoping I can find someone there to talk Dooney talk with. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;. Anywho... I just wanted to say Thank You all for the warm welcome on going back to work today. I'm truly blessed. &#128515;. Thanks again ladies!



Congrats on your new job Pcan!
I just saw your day 2 outfit: You look awesome, love Ms salmon with your black and white!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Most of you may know that I started a new job today after many months of searching... Yay x25!!!  I on purpose wanted some time off but didn't want this much time. Lol. I'm so excited to get up and actually have somewhere to go. I know that sounds crazy because it's work but I was so happy to pick out a bag this morning. It's a smaller office and  not sure how fashionable the girls are there yet, and I didn't see any designer bags, so we will see. Dang it... I'm hoping I can find someone there to talk Dooney talk with. &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;. Anywho... I just wanted to say Thank You all for the warm welcome on going back to work today. I'm truly blessed. &#55357;&#56835;. Thanks again ladies!


 

girl dont worry about THEM gals - you go and ROCK that JOINT!!!!!


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> I places my order over the weekend with regular delivery. As much as I wanted to get it here as fast as possible, I did not want to pay $10 more for 2 day delivery. Nothing wrong with quick delivery as I used to do that quite often however I was on a budget with this. Now I'm really glad I didn't do the 2 day delivery because I got it today! Very impressed with that shipping to place an order on Saturday and another one on Sunday and it be delivered to me today at 10:30am. Ramble ramble old man ramble. I digress, here is what I have been counting down the days for since January when I ran out of the body splash! I plan on getting more right around Christmas that way I will not be without next year since this is only offered during this time period. Forgive, my coffee pot has been busy today:
> 
> The guy I am carrying today
> View attachment 2779104
> 
> 
> The guy I am carrying today, plus my bounty, minus one body splash I left in the bedroom. My obsession scent:
> View attachment 2779105




GF, seeing your pic made me take a trip last night to the mall to check out the selection at BBW. I wanted to check out the Madagascar Vanilla. OMG, they have so many new (haven't been in the store for about a year). So after I came back, I had a few choices in mind and placed an order. I got 5 of the mists: Madagascar Vanilla, Coconut Lime, Pear & Cashmere woods, Plum moscato and one of the Vanilla Bean Noel to try, and also a Vanilla bean Noel body lotion. It shipped already. Can't wait to get them!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Congrats on your new job Pcan!
> I just saw your day 2 outfit: You look awesome, love Ms salmon with your black and white!




Thanks MB!! Thought my favorite colors are green and purple, I love dressing in black and white. &#128513;I'm so excited to be working. Miss Salmon has got lots of attention. This week is October Fest for bikers at my job and the bikers are reeeally noticing. Lots of comps.


----------



## macde90

Springer said:


> View attachment 2779105


 
Hi you guys..This photo made me laugh out loud. But I do plan on testing this scent the next time I'm at the mall!


----------



## macde90

PcanTannedBty said:


> Most of you may know that I started a new job today after many months of searching... Yay x25!!!  I on purpose wanted some time off but didn't want this much time. Lol. I'm so excited to get up and actually have somewhere to go. I know that sounds crazy because it's work but I was so happy to pick out a bag this morning. It's a smaller office and  not sure how fashionable the girls are there yet, and I didn't see any designer bags, so we will see. Dang it... I'm hoping I can find someone there to talk Dooney talk with. &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;. Anywho... I just wanted to say Thank You all for the warm welcome on going back to work today. I'm truly blessed. &#55357;&#56835;. Thanks again ladies!


 
Hey, I missed your new job news. Happy New Job Day!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks MB!! Thought my favorite colors are green and purple, I love dressing in black and white. &#128513;I'm so excited to be working. Miss Salmon has got lots of attention. This week is October Fest for bikers at my job and the bikers are reeeally noticing. Lots of comps.




That's so cool and it's got to make you feel good, being the new person there. Do you mean Harley bikers or Schwinn bikers? Lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

macde90 said:


> Hey, I missed your new job news. Happy New Job Day!




Thank you girlfriend! You've been M.I.A for awhile??? What's up with that?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> That's so cool and it's got to make you feel good, being the new person there. Do you mean Harley bikers or Schwinn bikers? Lol




Lol... I'm not a biker chick and don't even know what Schwinn is. Lol. But I have a new found opinion of bikers now. U always thought of dirty guys but these guys are doctors, lawyers, engineers, etc. $$$$$$$$. Lol. And most are single. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;. Let me stop!  Haha

Oh yes, it makes me feel good. They all just looked at Miss Salmon today. Not sure if they liked it or wandered why I had a bag that didn't match. I've noticed here in my area that they don't do "pops". They stuck to standard black, blue or brown.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... I'm not a biker chick and don't even know what Schwinn is. Lol. But I have a new found opinion of bikers now. U always thought of dirty guys but these guys are doctors, lawyers, engineers, etc. $$$$$$$$. Lol. And most are single. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;. Let me stop!  Haha
> 
> Oh yes, it makes me feel good. They all just looked at Miss Salmon today. Not sure if they liked it or wandered why I had a bag that didn't match. I've noticed here in my area that they don't do "pops". They stuck to standard black, blue or brown.




Lol! Stop! Hee hee! I'm not a biker chick either, but I think they are cool. Schwinn is a bicycle. Lol! 

Well it seems you have a lot to teach them, because pops are fun! Just turn on that charm and you'll have them convinced in no time.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Lol! Stop! Hee hee! I'm not a biker chick either, but I think they are cool. Schwinn is a bicycle. Lol!
> 
> Well it seems you have a lot to teach them, because pops are fun! Just turn on that charm and you'll have them convinced in no time.




Lol... I'll keep you posted! Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... I'll keep you posted! Lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Heading back to outlet TOMORROW


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Heading back to outlet TOMORROW




Yay! To get the rest of your goodies! I can't wait to see.


----------



## lovethatduck

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Heading back to outlet TOMORROW



Sounds like the start of a fun weekend.

Can't wait to see what you bring back.  &#128521;


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Yay! To get the rest of your goodies! I can't wait to see.


 


lovethatduck said:


> Sounds like the start of a fun weekend.
> 
> Can't wait to see what you bring back.  &#55357;&#56841;


 
Outlets has new croc bags in - these bags were to be for the 12 days of Christmas but they changed their minds and sent to outlets - They are 40% off but NOT shippable


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lovethatduck said:


> May have to do with settings.
> 
> On the Galaxy TAB3, I can set it to RESTRICT data usage. I have limited data usage, so I restrict background data for a number of apps to when WIFI is available only. Keeps apps from using my wireless network without my "consent".
> 
> For example, Flip magazine won't update if WIFI is not available.  Left unrestricted, Flip will hog data bytes with each update--sucking up my data allowance.
> 
> Check your Data Usage settings.





Thanks!  I'll have to check my settings to see if that will help.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Most of you may know that I started a new job today after many months of searching... Yay x25!!!  I on purpose wanted some time off but didn't want this much time. Lol. I'm so excited to get up and actually have somewhere to go. I know that sounds crazy because it's work but I was so happy to pick out a bag this morning. It's a smaller office and  not sure how fashionable the girls are there yet, and I didn't see any designer bags, so we will see. Dang it... I'm hoping I can find someone there to talk Dooney talk with. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;. Anywho... I just wanted to say Thank You all for the warm welcome on going back to work today. I'm truly blessed. &#128515;. Thanks again ladies!





I'm behind on reading and commenting and just saw this, PTB.  Congrats on the new job!!  Lots of new adventures!


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Outlets has new croc bags in - these bags were to be for the 12 days of Christmas but they changed their minds and sent to outlets - They are 40% off but NOT shippable




Which ones are these? Are they ones we haven't seen before because they were specifically for 12 days sale? I was thinking of going tomorrow too.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Which ones are these? Are they ones we haven't seen before because they were specifically for 12 days sale? I was thinking of going tomorrow too.


 

let me see if I can upload pics

they were to be for 12 days but relased to outlets instead.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Which ones are these? Are they ones we haven't seen before because they were specifically for 12 days sale? I was thinking of going tomorrow too.


 
Croc totes
NOT shippable


----------



## crazyforcoach09

more
Oyster is my FAV color out of all of them


----------



## crazyforcoach09

last pics


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks C!  I like these. They have the Croco fino embossing. I like the winged shopper looking one. It looks similar to the toledo winged shopper. I can't figure out which color I like best. Maybe I'll go tomorrow.


----------



## jenn805

Love this bag
Gili Hobo, does anyone have this brand? Hows the quality

I know she's not a favorite host around here, but I like the bag


----------



## CatePNW

jenn805 said:


> Love this bag
> Gili Hobo, does anyone have this brand? Hows the quality
> 
> I know she's not a favorite host around here, but I like the bag
> View attachment 2780927


Search gatorgirl07's posts.  She just got one of the leather hobos and posted a few pics in threads here.  Not sure if all the hobos are same design, but I think she got a purple one and it has that huge tassel so maybe same style as your photo.  I know nothing of the brand.


----------



## Twoboyz

jenn805 said:


> Love this bag
> 
> Gili Hobo, does anyone have this brand? Hows the quality
> 
> 
> 
> I know she's not a favorite host around here, but I like the bag
> 
> View attachment 2780927




Hi Jenn, Ooohhh that ostrich gili is pretty! I'll add to what Cate said, GatorGirl and Bobetta both have the bag in Aubergine color. They are both happy with the bag. I think they posted in the non-Dooney favorites thread if  I'm not mistaken.


----------



## jenn805

CatePNW said:


> Search gatorgirl07's posts.  She just got one of the leather hobos and posted a few pics in threads here.  Not sure if all the hobos are same design, but I think she got a purple one and it has that huge tassel so maybe same style as your photo.  I know nothing of the brand.





Twoboyz said:


> Hi Jenn, Ooohhh that ostrich gili is pretty! I'll add to what Cate said, GatorGirl and Bobetta both have the bag in Aubergine color. They are both happy with the bag. I think they posted in the non-Dooney favorites thread if  I'm not mistaken.



Thanks, found there posts, now I just have to wait till its available,  October 27


----------



## Twoboyz

Did anyone see this in the Purse Blog? 

http://www.purseblog.com/news/herme...iler&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newsletter 

It looks like Dooney isn't the only designer that has had issues with the smell on some of their bags.  I think I'd rather have fish smell than skunk! Skunk would be pretty bad.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Did anyone see this in the Purse Blog?
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/news/herme...iler&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newsletter
> 
> It looks like Dooney isn't the only designer that has had issues with the smell on some of their bags.  I think I'd rather have fish smell than skunk! Skunk would be pretty bad.



Yeah, that discussion was started on the Coach board last night, but they closed it with a link to the Hermes forum.


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks C!  I like these. They have the Croco fino embossing. I like the winged shopper looking one. It looks similar to the toledo winged shopper. I can't figure out which color I like best. Maybe I'll go tomorrow.



These are nice looking, I particularly like the chain!

Anyone has prices?

Is this the DE outlet?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lovethatduck said:


> These are nice looking, I particularly like the chain!
> 
> Anyone has prices?
> 
> Is this tge DE outlet.


I am not sure of prices. But they 40 off retail. Yes DE but not shippable


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> Did anyone see this in the Purse Blog?
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/news/herme...iler&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newsletter
> 
> It looks like Dooney isn't the only designer that has had issues with the smell on some of their bags.  I think I'd rather have fish smell than skunk! Skunk would be pretty bad.


I somehow came across this last night on a news article, and I wasn't even researching bags at the time!  I saw the reference to purseblog on there and figured it was being discussed here on the forums, but I didn't go searching further.  I can't imagine dropping the $$$ that a Hermes costs, but then to have it smell like a skunk....ewwww!


----------



## Nebo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I am not sure of prices. But they 40 off retail. Yes DE but not shippable



Lady, thank u for the spy pictures.  Im with you on oyster


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> Lady, thank u for the spy pictures.  Im with you on oyster


You are very welcome. That oyster is sexy.


----------



## StillWG

crazyforcoach09 said:


> You are very welcome. That oyster is sexy.


 

You are so right....the oyster is sexy & amazing.  I wonder if I can convince someone at an outlet to ship me one.  

Thanks for the great pictures, GF!


Sue


----------



## elbgrl

Yeah, gorgeous.  Thanks for the pics!  Especially like the oyster and red.

Hi Sue!


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> I have a new found opinion of bikers now. U always thought of dirty guys but these guys are doctors, lawyers, engineers, etc. $$$$$$$$. Lol. And most are single. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;. Let me stop!  Haha.



They are the only ones who can afford the prices of new Harleys.  They are OUTRAGEOUS!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

StillWG said:


> You are so right....the oyster is sexy & amazing.  I wonder if I can convince someone at an outlet to ship me one.
> 
> Thanks for the great pictures, GF!
> 
> 
> Sue



You are welcome


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> Yeah, gorgeous.  Thanks for the pics!  Especially like the oyster and red.
> 
> Hi Sue!


Anytime E


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> I somehow came across this last night on a news article, and I wasn't even researching bags at the time!  I saw the reference to purseblog on there and figured it was being discussed here on the forums, but I didn't go searching further.  I can't imagine dropping the $$$ that a Hermes costs, but then to have it smell like a skunk....ewwww!




Oh man, I couldn't either!! That has to be awful!


----------



## Springer

TB I just watched some of your dooney videos and loved them. Went to leave a comment but cannot because I don't have a YouTube account so I wanted to tell you here that I really enjoyed them!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> TB I just watched some of your dooney videos and loved them. Went to leave a comment but cannot be uses I don't have a YouTube account so I wanted to tell you here that I really enjoyed them!




Thanks Springer! I appreciate your kind words. It took me a long time to get up the nerve. You should make an account and do some videos. You'd be great!


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Springer! I appreciate your kind words. It took me a long time to get up the nerve. You should make an account and do some videos. You'd be great!



Ahhh man. I would like to for the simple curtesy of giving back; I so enjoy watching people's dooney videos so would like to put one out there as well. However, I am far from having the self confidence to do so and really envy those that can. Then I thought well if I could get a camera set up so that my body is hidden behind the recliner, I could do a "puppet show" style but my face would be visible. Then I thought that I could maybe wear a ski mask but my luck someone would see it and submit to a "crazy YouTube videos" type thing and then I would go national. 

Sigh


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Ahhh man. I would like to for the simple curtesy of giving back; I so enjoy watching people's dooney videos so would like to put one out there as well. However, I am far from having the self confidence to do so and really envy those that can. Then I thought well if I could get a camera set up so that my body is hidden behind the recliner, I could do a "puppet show" style but my face would be visible. Then I thought that I could maybe wear a ski mask but my luck someone would see it and submit to a "crazy YouTube videos" type thing and then I would go national.
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh




Believe it or not all of these things went through my head as well....minus the ski mask. Lol! 
That's why I did it, to give back. Maybe practice a little, and remember everyone is so nice and supportive.


----------



## lovethatduck

Springer said:


> Ahhh man. I would like to for the simple curtesy of giving back; I so enjoy watching people's dooney videos so would like to put one out there as well. However, I am far from having the self confidence to do so and really envy those that can. Then I thought well if I could get a camera set up so that my body is hidden behind the recliner, I could do a "puppet show" style but my face would be visible. Then I thought that I could maybe wear a ski mask but my luck someone would see it and submit to a "crazy YouTube videos" type thing and then I would go national.
> 
> Sigh



Yes, it takes a lot of time, effort, skill. I always, always, leave a thumbs up for every video I view--my simple courtesy of saying, "thanks".


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Yes, it takes a lot of time, effort, skill. I always, always, leave a thumbs up for every video I view--my simple courtesy of saying, "thanks".




Me too. Always.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I'm behind on reading and commenting and just saw this, PTB.  Congrats on the new job!!  Lots of new adventures!




Thanks girly!!! I'm so excited.


----------



## MiaBorsa

*SHOUTOUT to GILMOREGIRL!!! *  Please check in when you can.   We are wondering how you are doing.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> *SHOUTOUT to GILMOREGIRL!!! *  Please check in when you can.   We are wondering how you are doing.


Plus me


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> *SHOUTOUT to GILMOREGIRL!!! *  Please check in when you can.   We are wondering how you are doing.




Me too GG! Hugs


----------



## lovethatduck

MiaBorsa said:


> *SHOUTOUT to GILMOREGIRL!!! *  Please check in when you can.   We are wondering how you are doing.



Me too, hope you're doing ok.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> *SHOUTOUT to GILMOREGIRL!!! *  Please check in when you can.   We are wondering how you are doing.



Same here!


----------



## Nebo

Holla at ya girls, GG


----------



## Nebo

Ladies, I didnt get the fob, instead I opted for a pair of new leather   boots by Zara. I love them! 150$ not bad for a pair that goes  over the knee.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> *SHOUTOUT to GILMOREGIRL!!! *  Please check in when you can.   We are wondering how you are doing.





Me too!


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Ladies, I didnt get the fob, instead I opted for a pair of new leather   boots by Zara. I love them! 150$ not bad for a pair that goes  over the knee.





Love the boots!


----------



## hopi

Nebo said:


> Ladies, I* didnt get the fob, instead I opted for a pair of new* l*eather   boots by Zara.* I love them! 150$ not bad for a pair that goes  over the knee.



Good call
the boots look amazing


----------



## elbgrl

Nebo said:


> Ladies, I didnt get the fob, instead I opted for a pair of new leather   boots by Zara. I love them! 150$ not bad for a pair that goes  over the knee.



Very nice, they look great on you!  

Hope you are enjoying your visit!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> Ladies, I didnt get the fob, instead I opted for a pair of new leather   boots by Zara. I love them! 150$ not bad for a pair that goes  over the knee.



Nice!   I'd choose those over a fob any day!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Ladies, I didnt get the fob, instead I opted for a pair of new leather   boots by Zara. I love them! 150$ not bad for a pair that goes  over the knee.




Sexy! They look great!


----------



## Nebo

Thank you ladies!  I plan to wear them with leggings, skirts.. I have noticed that girls here dress all like one - leather leggings, white or black tee and leather jacket. Women 50+ dress way more unique  and stylish. I had coffee with my mom downtown  and we people  watched. Some awesomely  styled ladies in their 60s, even 80s! Lady accross from us was 81. Dressed in olive tight wool pants, similar jacket with leather inserts,  white button down and statement  necklace. Shoes comfy but leather. Sunglasses,  awesome haircut and red lipstick! I had to compliment  her! I hope to be healthy, vital and classy like that too.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Thank you ladies!  I plan to wear them with leggings, skirts.. I have noticed that girls here dress all like one - leather leggings, white or black tee and leather jacket. Women 50+ dress way more unique  and stylish. I had coffee with my mom downtown  and we people  watched. Some awesomely  styled ladies in their 60s, even 80s! Lady accross from us was 81. Dressed in olive tight wool pants, similar jacket with leather inserts,  white button down and statement  necklace. Shoes comfy but leather. Sunglasses,  awesome haircut and red lipstick! I had to compliment  her! I hope to be healthy, vital and classy like that too.




That's pretty awesome! Nebo, I don't think you'll have a problem with that. You're very fit and stay active.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty,

I tried to reply to your PM, but your mailbox is full.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Ladies, I didnt get the fob, instead I opted for a pair of new leather   boots by Zara. I love them! 150$ not bad for a pair that goes  over the knee.


 
I think you definitely made the right choice!  Love the boots!



Nebo said:


> Thank you ladies!  I plan to wear them with leggings, skirts.. I have noticed that girls here dress all like one - leather leggings, white or black tee and leather jacket. Women 50+ dress way more unique  and stylish. I had coffee with my mom downtown  and we people  watched. Some awesomely  styled ladies in their 60s, even 80s! Lady accross from us was 81. Dressed in olive tight wool pants, similar jacket with leather inserts,  white button down and statement  necklace. Shoes comfy but leather. Sunglasses,  awesome haircut and red lipstick! I had to compliment  her! I hope to be healthy, vital and classy like that too.


 
I hope I'm like that lady when I'm her age as well.  In facet that's all I ask - that I can still get around and make myself presentable.  I have to be able to show off all the bags in my closet, you know.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> *SHOUTOUT to GILMOREGIRL!!! *  Please check in when you can.   We are wondering how you are doing.


 
I hope everything is okay with GilmoreGirl.  Adding my wishes as well.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

PcanTannedBty said:


> Most of you may know that I started a new job today after many months of searching... Yay x25!!!  I on purpose wanted some time off but didn't want this much time. Lol. I'm so excited to get up and actually have somewhere to go. I know that sounds crazy because it's work but I was so happy to pick out a bag this morning. It's a smaller office and  not sure how fashionable the girls are there yet, and I didn't see any designer bags, so we will see. Dang it... I'm hoping I can find someone there to talk Dooney talk with. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;. Anywho... I just wanted to say Thank You all for the warm welcome on going back to work today. I'm truly blessed. &#128515;. Thanks again ladies!



Congratulations on your new job! Just do you, the dooneynista that you are! Enjoy your new blessings! ! Wish I lived near an outlet


----------



## PcanTannedBty

FlorentineQuack said:


> Congratulations on your new job! Just do you, the dooneynista that you are! Enjoy your new blessings! ! Wish I lived near an outlet




Thank you sweetie!!! &#128515;&#128515;. Yeah, living near the outlet can be a good or bad thing. &#128563;


----------



## FlorentineQuack

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you sweetie!!! &#128515;&#128515;. Yeah, living near the outlet can be a good or bad thing. &#128563;



I hear ya. I've been calling a few outlets and I feel guilty sometimes, like I'm taking up their valuable time with questions.  Now I have my list ready before I call and they take the item numbers and colors and call me back. I may advance to just emailing them!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

FlorentineQuack said:


> I hear ya. I've been calling a few outlets and I feel guilty sometimes, like I'm taking up their valuable time with questions.  Now I have my list ready before I call and they take the item numbers and colors and call me back. I may advance to just emailing them!




I don't think they mind. I always bug them and most of the time, don't even order at that time. &#128513;&#128513;. They are all really nice.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

FlorentineQuack said:


> I hear ya. I've been calling a few outlets and I feel guilty sometimes, like I'm taking up their valuable time with questions.  Now I have my list ready before I call and they take the item numbers and colors and call me back. I may advance to just emailing them!


I call daily and email. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Springer

MiaBorsa said:


> *SHOUTOUT to GILMOREGIRL!!! *  Please check in when you can.   We are wondering how you are doing.



Plus me. Miss ya G.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Hello my beauties!  Sorry I've neglected you guys  I've been "all about the family" but think of you all everytime I see my bags lol

I am well, and stronger by the day. I see I have so much to catch up on lol

The weather here has been gorgeous and crisp, my favorite time of year  soon I will go into hibernation and should find the time AND have the energy to stop in and chat 

PTB! Congrats! I quickly saw a post about you starting a new job! Fantastic! I hope you love it!

Thank you ladies so much for the PMs and well wishes, I'm so touched that you've kept me in your thoughts and prayers  I promise I will pop in more often  

Big hugs to you all and I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Hello my beauties!  Sorry I've neglected you guys  I've been "all about the family" but think of you all everytime I see my bags lol
> 
> I am well, and stronger by the day. I see I have so much to catch up on lol
> 
> The weather here has been gorgeous and crisp, my favorite time of year  soon I will go into hibernation and should find the time AND have the energy to stop in and chat
> 
> PTB! Congrats! I quickly saw a post about you starting a new job! Fantastic! I hope you love it!
> 
> Thank you ladies so much for the PMs and well wishes, I'm so touched that you've kept me in your thoughts and prayers  I promise I will pop in more often
> 
> Big hugs to you all and I hope everyone is doing well!




So good to hear from you GG! I'm glad you are doing well.  We miss you around here. It's nice to hear that you're enjoying the ever important and number one, family time and still finding time to enjoy your bags.  Thanks for letting us know how you're doing. Most importantly, take care of yourself.


----------



## lovethatduck

Gilmoregirl said:


> Hello my beauties!  Sorry I've neglected you guys  I've been "all about the family" but think of you all everytime I see my bags lol
> 
> I am well, and stronger by the day. I see I have so much to catch up on lol
> 
> The weather here has been gorgeous and crisp, my favorite time of year  soon I will go into hibernation and should find the time AND have the energy to stop in and chat
> 
> PTB! Congrats! I quickly saw a post about you starting a new job! Fantastic! I hope you love it!
> 
> Thank you ladies so much for the PMs and well wishes, I'm so touched that you've kept me in your thoughts and prayers  I promise I will pop in more often
> 
> Big hugs to you all and I hope everyone is doing well!



Glad to hear you're well and recouping your strength, GG.&#128522;


----------



## hopi

Gilmoregirl said:


> Hello my beauties!  Sorry I've neglected you guys  I've been "all about the family" but think of you all everytime I see my bags lol
> 
> I am well, and stronger by the day. I see I have so much to catch up on lol
> 
> The weather here has been gorgeous and crisp, my favorite time of year  soon I will go into hibernation and should find the time AND have the energy to stop in and chat
> 
> PTB! Congrats! I quickly saw a post about you starting a new job! Fantastic! I hope you love it!
> 
> Thank you ladies so much for the PMs and well wishes, I'm so touched that you've kept me in your thoughts and prayers  I promise I will pop in more often
> 
> Big hugs to you all and I hope everyone is doing well!




GG  you are so right  this is the best time of the year and everyone is concerned for your health so it really is just a relief to see you are getting your energy back but continue to rest and keep your health and family first. Hugs to you and yours.


----------



## elbgrl

Gilmoregirl said:


> Hello my beauties!  Sorry I've neglected you guys  I've been "all about the family" but think of you all everytime I see my bags lol
> 
> I am well, and stronger by the day. I see I have so much to catch up on lol
> 
> The weather here has been gorgeous and crisp, my favorite time of year  soon I will go into hibernation and should find the time AND have the energy to stop in and chat
> 
> PTB! Congrats! I quickly saw a post about you starting a new job! Fantastic! I hope you love it!
> 
> Thank you ladies so much for the PMs and well wishes, I'm so touched that you've kept me in your thoughts and prayers  I promise I will pop in more often
> 
> Big hugs to you all and I hope everyone is doing well!



Wow so glad you checked in GG and that you are doing okay!  Hugs to you and hope you continue to improve!


----------



## RuedeNesle

hopi said:


> GG  you are so right  this is the best time of the year and everyone is concerned for your health so it really is just a relief to see you are getting your energy back but continue to rest and keep your health and family first. Hugs to you and yours.




  +1


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> GG  you are so right  this is the best time of the year and everyone is concerned for your health so it really is just a relief to see you are getting your energy back but continue to rest and keep your health and family first. Hugs to you and yours.



+2!   Take care and thanks for checking in, GG!


----------



## MaryBel

Gilmoregirl said:


> Hello my beauties!  Sorry I've neglected you guys  I've been "all about the family" but think of you all everytime I see my bags lol
> 
> I am well, and stronger by the day. I see I have so much to catch up on lol
> 
> The weather here has been gorgeous and crisp, my favorite time of year  soon I will go into hibernation and should find the time AND have the energy to stop in and chat
> 
> PTB! Congrats! I quickly saw a post about you starting a new job! Fantastic! I hope you love it!
> 
> Thank you ladies so much for the PMs and well wishes, I'm so touched that you've kept me in your thoughts and prayers  I promise I will pop in more often
> 
> Big hugs to you all and I hope everyone is doing well!





Hey GG!
So glad to hear you are doing well and getting stronger!  We missed you but as Hopi said, you should continue to rest and get better and focus on your family first. Sending you lots of hugs!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> Hello my beauties!  Sorry I've neglected you guys  I've been "all about the family" but think of you all everytime I see my bags lol
> 
> I am well, and stronger by the day. I see I have so much to catch up on lol
> 
> The weather here has been gorgeous and crisp, my favorite time of year  soon I will go into hibernation and should find the time AND have the energy to stop in and chat
> 
> PTB! Congrats! I quickly saw a post about you starting a new job! Fantastic! I hope you love it!
> 
> Thank you ladies so much for the PMs and well wishes, I'm so touched that you've kept me in your thoughts and prayers  I promise I will pop in more often
> 
> Big hugs to you all and I hope everyone is doing well!




Hey girlfriend!!! So glad to hear from you. &#128515;. I'm so glad you are doing a little better and taking it easy. 

Yes!!! I got a job now. &#128513; Thanks off the congrats. Im so happy to be back to work. 

Continue to get well and take care of yourself. Pop in anytime to say Hi. You will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers girlfriend. &#128525;


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Gilmoregirl said:


> Hello my beauties!  Sorry I've neglected you guys  I've been "all about the family" but think of you all everytime I see my bags lol
> 
> I am well, and stronger by the day. I see I have so much to catch up on lol
> 
> The weather here has been gorgeous and crisp, my favorite time of year  soon I will go into hibernation and should find the time AND have the energy to stop in and chat
> 
> PTB! Congrats! I quickly saw a post about you starting a new job! Fantastic! I hope you love it!
> 
> Thank you ladies so much for the PMs and well wishes, I'm so touched that you've kept me in your thoughts and prayers  I promise I will pop in more often
> 
> Big hugs to you all and I hope everyone is doing well!


 
Hugs at you!!!!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Can't remember who posted the recipe from pintrest (maybe Rosie.....) But my hubby surprised me with the lemon pound cake from the recipe.  Let me tell you.....it was DELICIOUS!


----------



## Nebo

gatorgirl07 said:


> Can't remember who posted the recipe from pintrest (maybe Rosie.....) But my hubby surprised me with the lemon pound cake from the recipe.  Let me tell you.....it was DELICIOUS!



So sweet of him!


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Can't remember who posted the recipe from pintrest (maybe Rosie.....) But my hubby surprised me with the lemon pound cake from the recipe.  Let me tell you.....it was DELICIOUS!




That was very nice of your hubby and it looks delicious!!  Yum!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Nebo said:


> So sweet of him!







Twoboyz said:


> That was very nice of your hubby and it looks delicious!!  Yum!!



It was very sweet of him and the cake was tdf!  I was munching on it all day and had to share with my TA


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> It was very sweet of him and the cake was tdf!  I was munching on it all day and had to share with my TA




I don't know how you do it. There's no way that cake would last me all day!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> I don't know how you do it. There's no way that cake would last me all day!



I had about three pieces.  That's the only way.  I didn't realise until I got home that it had been the only thing I ate today.....  Oops.  &#128563;


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> I had about three pieces.  That's the only way.  I didn't realise until I got home that it had been the only thing I ate today.....  Oops.  &#128563;




Three meals...one day......no guilt!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> Three meals...one day......no guilt!



I like the way you think &#128584;&#128585;&#128586;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Wow ladies! Y'all have been busy chatting and posting beautiful bags lately!  I got behind the last couple of days and I'm still not caught up reading and commenting.


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> Can't remember who posted the recipe from pintrest (maybe Rosie.....) But my hubby surprised me with the lemon pound cake from the recipe.  Let me tell you.....it was DELICIOUS!





YUM!
How sweet of your hubby!


----------



## elbgrl

gatorgirl07 said:


> Can't remember who posted the recipe from pintrest (maybe Rosie.....) But my hubby surprised me with the lemon pound cake from the recipe.  Let me tell you.....it was DELICIOUS!



Now that's a great hubby!

Glad you liked the cake!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> YUM!
> How sweet of your hubby!







elbgrl said:


> Now that's a great hubby!
> 
> Glad you liked the cake!



It was delicious!  I asked him what he did, but he wouldn't 'cop' to anything.  I hope he just did it to spoil me .......lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

toledo 50%


----------



## Springer

I ask this because no new colors have been added to this and it seems to me that once the colors are gone, they're gone; are they doing away with the satchel with pockets? If so that's a shame, would have loved to see it come out in the new colors they introduced.


----------



## HarliRexx

Springer said:


> I ask this because no new colors have been added to this and it seems to me that once the colors are gone, they're gone; are they doing away with the satchel with pockets? If so that's a shame, would have loved to see it come out in the new colors they introduced.




It seems like it. I'm disappointed too. It's one of my favorite styles!


----------



## Nebo

I hope they put the core colors in the double pocket satchel on 50% off, like they did with Mitchell and some other flo styles. I own the crimson and wouldnt mind to add another one.


----------



## Springer

I have ocean and baby pink; would have loved if they made it in salmon. But would take any color as long as the discount was deep like it was with the ones I got.


----------



## Twoboyz

Has anyone seen the wine purse? Now if they could only slap Dooney on there! Lol 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...=B000U81WZY&linkCode=xm2&tag=futureofdubai-20


----------



## HarliRexx

Nebo said:


> I hope they put the core colors in the double pocket satchel on 50% off, like they did with Mitchell and some other flo styles. I own the crimson and wouldnt mind to add another one.



I just ordered a chestnut satchel with pockets from Macys today. With the 20% off they are $268.79. You may be able to get another 25% off with a Macys charge. They also have bone and black available!


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Has anyone seen the wine purse? Now if they could only slap Dooney on there! Lol
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...=B000U81WZY&linkCode=xm2&tag=futureofdubai-20
> 
> View attachment 2788404


 Haha, write to Peter, lol. Which one do you prefer- red or white? I rarely  drink, but if I do it is a glass of white wine. Last one I tried was a girly moscato named Seven daughters.



HarliRexx said:


> I just ordered a chestnut satchel with pockets from Macys today. With the 20% off they are $268.79. You may be able to get another 25% off with a Macys charge. They also have bone and black available!


 Good price. Im still hunting for core colored bags in other styles before I can indulge in this one. Congrats on your chestnut. That is a gorgeous color. Please share a picture with  us when  you get it.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Haha, write to Peter, lol. Which one do you prefer- red or white? I rarely  drink, but if I do it is a glass of white wine. Last one I tried was a girly moscato named Seven daughters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good price. Im still hunting for core colored bags in other styles before I can indulge in this one. Congrats on your chestnut. That is a gorgeous color. Please share a picture with  us when  you get it.




Haha! I usually drink red. Honestly i'd be afraid to put a bag of wine in my bag of it was a Dooney!


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Has anyone seen the wine purse? Now if they could only slap Dooney on there! Lol
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...=B000U81WZY&linkCode=xm2&tag=futureofdubai-20
> 
> View attachment 2788404


----------



## Twoboyz

Ellen Degeneres on QVC is very entertaining. I'm cracking up. Love her.


----------



## Nebo

Ladies, do you wear rain boots and wich ones if you do? Im thinking of getting  the black Jeniffer made by Kamik. They are made in Canada or USA, you can recycle them if they are worn out. I wanted Hunters, but the changed quality and the fact that everybody wears them, kept me away. I like Agile as well, but they are very pricey. The ones on sale are not colors I would pick.


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Ladies, do you wear rain boots and wich ones if you do? Im thinking of getting  the black Jeniffer made by Kamik. They are made in Canada or USA, you can recycle them if they are worn out. I wanted Hunters, but the changed quality and the fact that everybody wears them, kept me away. I like Agile as well, but they are very pricey. The ones on sale are not colors I would pick.





I only have a pair or rain boots. They are cheap ones, I got them at Target. I saw them once while I was there buying something else and they caught my attention (they are pink with blue and white) so I decided to give them a try. They have worked perfectly when I have worn them so no complains. I'm not very difficult when it comes to rain boots, now snow boots, those are more my thing, but now that I think about it, I think living in WA those priorities are going to change


----------



## lovethatduck

MaryBel said:


> I only have a pair or rain boots. They are cheap ones, I got them at Target. I saw them once while I was there buying something else and they caught my attention (they are pink with blue and white) so I decided to give them a try. They have worked perfectly when I have worn them so no complains. I'm not very difficult when it comes to rain boots, now snow boots, those are more my thing, but now that I think about it, I think living in WA those priorities are going to change



No rain boots, but I can splish-splash in these. Picked them up tonight at the Woodbury Premium Outlets with DS and DIL.

Thongs and key chain by Vera Bradley.


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> No rain boots, but I can splish-splash in these. Picked them up tonight at the Woodbury Premium Outlets wit DS and DIL.
> 
> 
> 
> Thongs and key chain by Vera Bradley.




No rain boots for me either. Very cute finds at the outlet LTD!


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> No rain boots for me either. Very cute finds at the outlet LTD!




Thanks, TB!

I didn't quite make it to the Dooney store which is still under renovation.  Second son took a pic in front--he commented he looked like he was waiting for it to open. &#128522;


----------



## Springer

Is there any style that is just like the zip zip only bigger?


----------



## Nebo

lovethatduck said:


> No rain boots, but I can splish-splash in these. Picked them up tonight at the Woodbury Premium Outlets with DS and DIL.
> 
> Thongs and key chain by Vera Bradley.



Very cute


----------



## Nebo

Springer said:


> Is there any style that is just like the zip zip only bigger?



I think those amazone ones are bigger then regular zip zip. Im no help, lol. Ladies with more bags will sure jump in


----------



## lovethatduck

The Caiman, the Sahara, and the Alto zip zips are 14L x 9W x 6D.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lovethatduck said:


> The Caiman, the Sahara, and the Alto zip zips are 14L x 9W x 6D.


But i saw these irl n they are small


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Thanks, TB!
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't quite make it to the Dooney store which is still under renovation.  Second son took a pic in front--he commented he looked like he was waiting for it to open. &#128522;




That's cute! I know all of you in the area are waiting so patiently for that store to open..... I'm sure it's frustrating. I bet it's going to be a really nice store though.


----------



## HarliRexx

Nebo said:


> Ladies, do you wear rain boots and wich ones if you do? Im thinking of getting  the black Jeniffer made by Kamik. They are made in Canada or USA, you can recycle them if they are worn out. I wanted Hunters, but the changed quality and the fact that everybody wears them, kept me away. I like Agile as well, but they are very pricey. The ones on sale are not colors I would pick.




I don't have any yet, but I've been looking for a pair too. I've had 2 pair of Kamik snow boots and they were good quality. I was originally thinking Hunters for rain boots too but decided against them for the same reasons as you. I'm probably going to order some Le Chameau Country All Tracks. My calves are a bit wide for some boots and I want room to tuck with thick socks and pants, so that limits my options.


----------



## tlo

Nebo said:


> I think those amazone ones are bigger then regular zip zip. Im no help, lol. Ladies with more bags will sure jump in



Yes, the Amazon, Alto Caiman, and Sahara are bigger.

Also, the Croco zip zip with the natural vachetta trim from QVC is larger and it's on clearance


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> But i saw these irl n they are small



You're right...they are basically the same size as the croco zipzip.  The Amazon is a tiny bit wider, but not quite as tall...


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> You're right...they are basically the same size as the croco zipzip.  The Amazon is a tiny bit wider, but not quite as tall...



OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That just took my breath!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  GORGEOUS honey!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That just took my breath!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  GORGEOUS honey!!



Thanks, honey!   I know that regular Amazon satchel is too small for our gal C4C.     (And I don't know why they call that one a "zipzip"; it only has one "zip."  HAHA)


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, honey!   I know that regular Amazon satchel is too small for our gal C4C.     (And I don't know why they call that one a "zipzip"; it only has one "zip."  HAHA)



Yes it is!  She likes 'em big!!

The "zip zip" doesn't make sense on that one!


----------



## Nebo

HarliRexx said:


> I don't have any yet, but I've been looking for a pair too. I've had 2 pair of Kamik snow boots and they were good quality. I was originally thinking Hunters for rain boots too but decided against them for the same reasons as you. I'm probably going to order some Le Chameau Country All Tracks. My calves are a bit wide for some boots and I want room to tuck with thick socks and pants, so that limits my options.



LC are nice, bit pricey for me. Since Kamik and hunter are more narrow, I understand why you would opt for LC. Agile has a pair that is adjustable in the calf area.


----------



## ilikesunshine

Springer said:


> I places my order over the weekend with regular delivery. As much as I wanted to get it here as fast as possible, I did not want to pay $10 more for 2 day delivery. Nothing wrong with quick delivery as I used to do that quite often however I was on a budget with this. Now I'm really glad I didn't do the 2 day delivery because I got it today! Very impressed with that shipping to place an order on Saturday and another one on Sunday and it be delivered to me today at 10:30am. Ramble ramble old man ramble. I digress, here is what I have been counting down the days for since January when I ran out of the body splash! I plan on getting more right around Christmas that way I will not be without next year since this is only offered during this time period. Forgive, my coffee pot has been busy today:
> 
> The guy I am carrying today
> View attachment 2779104
> 
> 
> The guy I am carrying today, plus my bounty, minus one body splash I left in the bedroom. My obsession scent:
> View attachment 2779105



OMG...Someone who loves Vanilla Bean as much as me!  I stock up on it too since it only comes out at Xmas....love it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> You're right...they are basically the same size as the croco zipzip.  The Amazon is a tiny bit wider, but not quite as tall...


Saw the amazon at outlet on thursday. Zipzip croc coming this week!
I want XL zipzip amazon


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, honey!   I know that regular Amazon satchel is too small for our gal C4C.     (And I don't know why they call that one a "zipzip"; it only has one "zip."  HAHA)


Mama like, BIG. Lmao


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> You're right...they are basically the same size as the croco zipzip.  The Amazon is a tiny bit wider, but not quite as tall...




Well isn't that a pretty picture! Gorgeous!


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Saw the amazon at outlet on thursday. Zipzip croc coming this week!
> I want XL zipzip amazon




I'm very excited about the Croco zip zip coming to the outlet. Thanks C!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

CfC... Guuuuurl those croco Hobos!!!! Thanks for the heads up. I'm headed to the outlet this weekend to see if mine have them. The colors are beautiful. Are you getting???


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> CfC... Guuuuurl those croco Hobos!!!! Thanks for the heads up. I'm headed to the outlet this weekend to see if mine have them. The colors are beautiful. Are you getting???


Omg. I lvvvvve thm. That purple


----------



## MiaBorsa

In keeping with the Off Topic topic, I cooked a 6 pound turkey breast in my Ninja 4 today.  I browned it, then put it in the Ninja on a bed of celery, onion and carrots and poured some chicken stock in the bottom.   Everything was going well until I couldn't get the dang lid on because the turkey breast was too tall.   Stooopid Ninja. .  :censor:   Soooooo, I had to lay the turkey breast on it's side and mash the lid down with a can of broth.   Not exactly Julia Child, but hey.  

Where there's a will, there's dinner.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> In keeping with the Off Topic topic, I cooked a 6 pound turkey breast in my Ninja 4 today.  I browned it, then put it in the Ninja on a bed of celery, onion and carrots and poured some chicken stock in the bottom.   Everything was going well until I couldn't get the dang lid on because the turkey breast was too tall.   Stooopid Ninja. .  :censor:   Soooooo, I had to lay the turkey breast on it's side and mash the lid down with a can of broth.   Not exactly Julia Child, but hey.
> 
> Where there's a will, there's dinner.




girl order in before you hurt yourself


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> You're right...they are basically the same size as the croco zipzip.  The Amazon is a tiny bit wider, but not quite as tall...




OH I love these 2 the pictures are stunning


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> girl order in before you hurt yourself



We are having turkey breast if I have to get a hammer and nail the lid on.


----------



## hopi

Keeping with Sarah's Cooking OT,
 I also bought the Ninja 4, it really is different a different type of cooking vessel and not as deep as a regular crock pot and really doesn't have a crock but I am having fun trying different stuff in it. I am going to keep trying stuff until the Christmas return policy too make sure I love this . It is really neat having a platform, heats on the bottom sides and heat steams( just have to make sure that it fits.)  
A turkey breast is on my to do list until I read Sarah's post.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Keeping with Sarah's Cooking OT,
> I also bought the Ninja 4, it really is different a different type of cooking vessel and not as deep as a regular crock pot and really doesn't have a crock but I am having fun trying different stuff in it. I am going to keep trying stuff until the Christmas return policy too make sure I love this . It is really neat having a platform, heats on the bottom sides and heat steams( just have to make sure that it fits.)
> A turkey breast is on my to do list until I read Sarah's post.



Hey, this is the "OT Thread."      Dooney discussions would be OT here.  

Have you made anything in yours that you couldn't have made in a regular crockpot?  I'm not sure this thing is worth the $$$.   BTW, the turkey turned out OK, but I like it better dry roasted in my oven so it has crispy skin.   I want to know how big those roasts are that Bob Warden is cooking on QVC.    They must be about as big as my fist.

I might relegate the Ninja to the RV; I can cook while we drive along.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey, this is the "OT Thread."      Dooney discussions would be OT here.
> 
> Have you made anything in yours that you couldn't have made in a regular crockpot?  I'm not sure this thing is worth the $$$.   BTW, the turkey turned out OK, but I like it better dry roasted in my oven so it has crispy skin.   I want to know how big those roasts are that Bob Warden is cooking on QVC.    They must be about as big as my fist.
> 
> I might relegate the Ninja to the RV; I can cook while we drive along.



The RV is a good idea, this crock pot can cook really quick on high and if you turn on the oven and side features it is super quick. 
Everything can be cooked in the crock pot it is all a matter of how you like it done. For ex you can tell a  big difference in crispy skin from the oven maybe just try the oven setting. on the N4 - I don't think that will happen if you use slow cook. WHEN I read the instructions maybe I will maybe figure it out.  You should not have to brown to crisp.   Here in Illinois it really does get cold and I love to have the oven on but I really do  need  a the crock pot for summer.  It cleans easily but it is still brand new.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> The RV is a good idea, this crock pot can cook really quick on high and if you turn on the oven and side features it is super quick.
> Everything can be cooked in the crock pot it is all a matter of how you like it done. For ex you can tell a  big difference in crispy skin from the oven maybe just try the oven setting. on the N4 - I don't think that will happen if you use slow cook. WHEN I read the instructions maybe I will maybe figure it out.  You should not have to brown to crisp.   Here in Illinois it really does get cold and I love to have the oven on but I really do  need  a the crock pot for summer.  It cleans easily but it is still brand new.



I used the oven setting to cook the turkey...no slow cooking.  I couldn't use the rack thing because it made the turkey even TALLER, so I rested it on the big chunks of veggies.  I had to turn it over during cooking because the bottom was beginning to get too brown. 

 I guess for dry roasting I need to make sure the meat will fit in the rack thing.  I prefer roasted meat to steamed or boiled, unless I'm making pot roast or stew.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

If anyone has the TMoro Clayton, can you please post again. I think CFC has it. &#128513;&#128513; I'm debating on it and want to see it again! I have on hold. Thank you, thank you, thank you'


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Omg. I lvvvvve thm. That purple




I love the purple too!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> In keeping with the Off Topic topic, I cooked a 6 pound turkey breast in my Ninja 4 today.  I browned it, then put it in the Ninja on a bed of celery, onion and carrots and poured some chicken stock in the bottom.   Everything was going well until I couldn't get the dang lid on because the turkey breast was too tall.   Stooopid Ninja. .  :censor:   Soooooo, I had to lay the turkey breast on it's side and mash the lid down with a can of broth.   Not exactly Julia Child, but hey.
> 
> 
> 
> Where there's a will, there's dinner.




Lol!


----------



## lovethatduck

Nebo said:


> Very cute





How did I miss this post? 

Thank you Nebo!


----------



## lovethatduck

hopi said:


> girl order in before you hurt yourself




Step away from the turkey, ma'am.&#127831;


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> If anyone has the TMoro Clayton, can you please post again. I think CFC has it. &#128513;&#128513; I'm debating on it and want to see it again! I have on hold. Thank you, thank you, thank you'


I own it. You still need pics?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I own it. You still need pics?


Dont debate. Get it!!!  I lvvvvvve the contrast stitching on the Tbrown


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> In keeping with the Off Topic topic, I cooked a 6 pound turkey breast in my Ninja 4 today.  I browned it, then put it in the Ninja on a bed of celery, onion and carrots and poured some chicken stock in the bottom.   Everything was going well until I couldn't get the dang lid on because the turkey breast was too tall.   Stooopid Ninja. .  :censor:   Soooooo, I had to lay the turkey breast on it's side and mash the lid down with a can of broth.   Not exactly Julia Child, but hey.
> 
> * Where there's a will, there's dinner*.




I love it! You showed them who's Boss!


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Dont debate. Get it!!!  I lvvvvvve the contrast stitching on the Tbrown





I agree, especially with the extra 20% off!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I own it. You still need pics?




Yes, pics please!!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Pics please. I want something in Brown T moro. Hopefully it's shippable.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

CrazyforCoach09, 
Thanks for sharing the pics of the Croco Bundle in Dooney Deals... What's the style number so I can place a phone order?  That purple has my name on it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

FlorentineQuack said:


> CrazyforCoach09,
> Thanks for sharing the pics of the Croco Bundle in Dooney Deals... What's the style number so I can place a phone order?  That purple has my name on it!


 
Just ask for the CROC Bundle tote or hobo


----------



## hopi

Okay OT Ninja made Black Angus Sirlon Beef tips for the second time. The first time made it from on low meat was frozen with Taco seasons and it came our really good. 
This time I made them from fresh and they are over cooked still good. My whole family is a well done type meat group but this left the meat with that pressure cooker taste. It still tastes good but even on low the heat is pretty high.


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Okay OT Ninja made Black Angus Sirlon Beef tips for the second time. The first time made it from on low meat was frozen with Taco seasons and it came our really good.
> This time I made them from fresh and they are over cooked still good. My whole family is a well done type meat group but this left the meat with that pressure cooker taste. It still tastes good but even on low the heat is pretty high.




Sounds yummy Hopi. I'm glad you enjoyed, even if it was "well done"


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Okay OT Ninja made Black Angus Sirlon Beef tips for the second time. The first time made it from on low meat was frozen with Taco seasons and it came our really good.
> This time I made them from fresh and they are over cooked still good. My whole family is a well done type meat group but this left the meat with that pressure cooker taste. It still tastes good but even on low the heat is pretty high.



When I cooked the turkey breast and had no room to use the rack, it burned on the area in contact with the bottom of the pot.  This was using the oven setting on 350 degrees.  I see on the Facebook recipe site that a lot of people cook without using the rack, so I have to wonder how they keep things from burning on the bottom.

The jury is still out for me on the Ninja.  I guess I don't see what the big deal is; other than the browning feature it cooks food exactly like my crock pot.  I hate returning stuff...especially since I have used it--so I will probably put it in the RV and use it to bake potatoes and stuff.  I have a couple of old Nesco roasters that work REALLY well, and are large/deep enough to cook a full size turkey if I wanted to.  (And the turkeys are ROASTED, not "boiled".)

On the FB page, someone reported that the QVC outlets are selling the Ninja 4 for $81!!!  (And apparently they will ship.)


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> When I cooked the turkey breast and had no room to use the rack, it burned on the area in contact with the bottom of the pot.  This was using the oven setting on 350 degrees.  I see on the Facebook recipe site that a lot of people cook without using the rack, so I have to wonder how they keep things from burning on the bottom.
> 
> The jury is still out for me on the Ninja.  I guess I don't see what the big deal is; other than the browning feature it cooks food exactly like my crock pot.  I hate returning stuff...especially since I have used it--so I will probably put it in the RV and use it to bake potatoes and stuff.  I have a couple of old Nesco roasters that work REALLY well, and are large/deep enough to cook a full size turkey if I wanted to.  (And the turkeys are ROASTED, not "boiled".)
> 
> On the FB page, someone reported that the QVC outlets are selling the Ninja 4 for $81!!!  (And apparently they will ship.)


 

MB, if you dont want - RETURN IT!!! That is the Q way.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> When I cooked the turkey breast and had no room to use the rack, it burned on the area in contact with the bottom of the pot.  This was using the oven setting on 350 degrees.  I see on the Facebook recipe site that a lot of people cook without using the rack, so I have to wonder how they keep things from burning on the bottom.
> 
> The jury is still out for me on the Ninja.  I guess I don't see what the big deal is; other than the browning feature it cooks food exactly like my crock pot.  I hate returning stuff...especially since I have used it--so I will probably put it in the RV and use it to bake potatoes and stuff.  I have a couple of old Nesco roasters that work REALLY well, and are large/deep enough to cook a full size turkey if I wanted to.  (And the turkeys are ROASTED, not "boiled".)
> 
> On the FB page, someone reported that the QVC outlets are selling the Ninja 4 for $81!!!  (And apparently they will ship.)



Wondering if I want am looking for is a Nesco roaster, teflon coating does retain flavors and aromas. I love cooking with 18/10 stainless steel.
Used this 5 times now and still do not know if it is a keeper.  When I took the meat out left all the juice and added shredded cabbage, onions, celery for cabbage soup. After 3 hours almost all of the moisture has evaporated through that little hole on top,
so it will be a side dish of cabbage and not soup.


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> MB, if you dont want - RETURN IT!!! That is the Q way.






hopi said:


> Wondering if I want am looking for is a Nesco roaster, teflon coating does retain flavors and aromas. I love cooking with 18/10 stainless steel.
> Used this 5 times now and still do not know if it is a keeper.  When I took the meat out left all the juice and added shredded cabbage, onions, celery for cabbage soup. After 3 hours almost all of the moisture has evaporated through that little hole on top,
> so it will be a side dish of cabbage and not soup.


   I guess it all depends on what you want from the cooker, hopi.   I also own this Hamilton Beach roaster that I use when I'm cooking for a big gathering...  http://www.amazon.com/Hamilton-Beac...d=1415035481&sr=8-1&keywords=electric+roaster     It will hold a 25 pound turkey and cooks fast with dry heat...actually "roasting".  I can put it out in the garage and get it totally out of my way while I'm cooking side dishes in my stove ovens.  (Kitchen gadgets _used _to be my obsession before I moved on to purses...haha.)  

I was hoping the Ninja would be a solution for cooking smaller meals, but it doesn't cook any differently than my crockpot...except as you said, the LOSS of liquid!   I actually prefer the crockpot because I don't lose my cooking liquid and stuff has NEVER boiled dry or burned on the bottom in there.  

The FB Ninja board is full of fangirls, so it's impossible to critique the appliance without getting a bunch of "QVC forum" type mean girls show up with their chests puffed out.  (They take a break from cooking canned soup in their Ninjas to talk S%$@T.)


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> I guess it all depends on what you want from the cooker, hopi.   I also own this Hamilton Beach roaster that I use when I'm cooking for a big gathering...  http://www.amazon.com/Hamilton-Beac...d=1415035481&sr=8-1&keywords=electric+roaster     It will hold a 25 pound turkey and cooks fast with dry heat...actually "roasting".  I can put it out in the garage and get it totally out of my way while I'm cooking side dishes in my stove ovens.  (Kitchen gadgets _used _to be my obsession before I moved on to purses...haha.)
> 
> I was hoping the Ninja would be a solution for cooking smaller meals, but it doesn't cook any differently than my crockpot...except as you said, the LOSS of liquid!   I actually prefer the crockpot because I don't lose my cooking liquid and stuff has NEVER boiled dry or burned on the bottom in there.
> 
> *The FB Ninja board is full of fangirls, so it's impossible to critique the appliance without getting a bunch of "QVC forum" type mean girls show up with their chests puffed out.  (They take a break from cooking canned soup in their Ninjas to talk S%$@T.)[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Now tell me how you really feel.
> 
> It amazes me how you cannot have a conversation on forums without being attacked.  Wen is the same way - even if you don't post on their forum about a concern they come after, check your posts for the past 5 years and never answer one of your posts again.
> Goodness knows I have helped Chaz build his new salon and assisted him in paying for him to do hair and supply all the women with  free Wen that are in the  Ms America pagent and open my own store from my linen closet.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Now tell me how you really feel.
> 
> It amazes me how you cannot have a conversation on forums without being attacked.  Wen is the same way - even if you don't post on their forum about a concern they come after, check your posts for the past 5 years and never answer one of your posts again.
> Goodness knows I have helped Chaz build his new salon and assisted him in paying for him to do hair and supply all the women with  free Wen that are in the  Ms America pagent and open my own store from my linen closet.



LOL.  I often wonder how empty their lives are, when all they seem to have to do is be hateful on an internet forum.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Just ask for the CROC Bundle tote or hobo



I called the DE store, none available. What store did you find this at?


----------



## Twoboyz

Is anyone having issue with this site and the iphone app today?  It's been sooooo slow on the app, but I'm finding it's slow on my laptop too.  It's not my wifi because netflix and youtube are running okay.  I thought maybe my app had a bug so I deleted it and went to the app store to download a new version, but now I can't find it in the app store. It's gone.


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> Is anyone having issue with this site and the iphone app today?  It's been sooooo slow on the app, but I'm finding it's slow on my laptop too.  It's not my wifi because netflix and youtube are running okay.  I thought maybe my app had a bug so I deleted it and went to the app store to download a new version, but now I can't find it in the app store. It's gone.



Yes, me, mostly on laptop but also slow at times on  Android app. Its sporadic, and not a WiFi issue here as all my other sites load fast. Hopefully you can restore your app or find it!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Yes, me, mostly on laptop but also slow at times on  Android app. Its sporadic, and not a WiFi issue here as all my other sites load fast. Hopefully you can restore your app or find it!




It's very slow right now on my iPad. It just took me like 2 minutes of this thing churning to get in this thread and respond. It seems this slowness issue, the app missing from the App Store, and my push notifications going away are issues that others are experiencing too. There is a discussion on the feedback forum.  I hope these issues get resolved soon. I mostly use my iPhone to communicate with you guys and I find going in through the browser is harder to use.  I  prefer the app for the small screen.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Will try again. 

I would love to post a picture of Miss Ivy but I keep getting an error message. 

If you use your imagination you will see a picture of my Ivy Pebbled Satchel from QVC.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Will try again.
> 
> I would love to post a picture of Miss Ivy but I keep getting an error message.
> 
> If you use your imagination you will see a picture of my Ivy Pebbled Satchel from QVC.



Beautiful!!!     (I have a vivid imagination.  )


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> It's very slow right now on my iPad. It just took me like 2 minutes of this thing churning to get in this thread and respond. It seems this slowness issue, the app missing from the App Store, and my push notifications going away are issues that others are experiencing too. There is a discussion on the feedback forum.  I hope these issues get resolved soon. I mostly use my iPhone to communicate with you guys and I find going in through the browser is harder to use.  I  prefer the app for the small screen.



I've been experiencing the slow-loading pages for the past 3 or 4 days.  Really annoying, but they are probably doing some maintenance or are being hacked.   Big internet sites are constantly under attack by hackers and spammers; I wish those idiots would apply their skills to something positive.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Will try again.
> 
> I would love to post a picture of Miss Ivy but I keep getting an error message.
> 
> If you use your imagination you will see a picture of my Ivy Pebbled Satchel from QVC.




I can see it! Lovely. . That's another thing people are posting about on the feedback forum. They are having trouble posting pictures.   Vlad is replying that he's looking into the issues so let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I've been experiencing the slow-loading pages for the past 3 or 4 days.  Really annoying, but they are probably doing some maintenance or are being hacked.   Big internet sites are constantly under attack by hackers and spammers; I wish those idiots would apply their skills to something positive.




I so hear you Sarah! Vlad says he's looking into the issues so hopefully things will get resolved soon.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I've been experiencing the slow-loading pages for the past 3 or 4 days.  Really annoying, but they are probably doing some maintenance or are being hacked.   Big internet sites are constantly under attack by hackers and spammers; I wish those idiots would apply their skills to something positive.





I have been having those issues but thought it was me (too much stuff running at the same time)


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I have been having those issues but thought it was me (too much stuff running at the same time)




I thought it was me at first too, but it's not. It's the forum. I really want my app back on my iPhone. Crossing my fingers


----------



## Twoboyz

I just got my app back. It's back in the App Store. It seems to be running better now. Back to being speedy like it used to be.


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> I just got my app back. It's back in the App Store. It seems to be running better now. Back to being speedy like it used to be.


Good to hear!


----------



## Nebo

Im finally back home! Europe was nice, time with my family priceless,  but Im so happy to be in my husband's  arms))) Sending hugs to my ladies)


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Im finally back home! Europe was nice, time with my family priceless,  but Im so happy to be in my husband's  arms))) Sending hugs to my ladies)



I'm so glad you're back safe and sound with lots of memories. I bet it feels great to be back with DH and I'm sure he's equally glad to have you back with him. Welcome home Nebo.


----------



## hopi

Nebo said:


> Im finally back home! Europe was nice, time with my family priceless,  but Im so happy to be in my husband's  arms))) Sending hugs to my ladies)



Welcome back Nebo, glad your home safe and sound and got to spend time with family and back home with your family.


----------



## lovethatduck

Nebo said:


> Im finally back home! Europe was nice, time with my family priceless,  but Im so happy to be in my husband's  arms))) Sending hugs to my ladies)



There's no place like home, welcome back!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Im finally back home! Europe was nice, time with my family priceless,  but Im so happy to be in my husband's  arms))) Sending hugs to my ladies)




I was just thinking about you the other day girlfriend. I was looking at a cooking show and they were in Europe. &#128513;. Welcome back and glad you had a great time. We all need that sometimes.


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Im finally back home! Europe was nice, time with my family priceless,  but Im so happy to be in my husband's  arms))) Sending hugs to my ladies)





Hi GF!
Nice to hear you had a great time on your vacation and that you are back at home with your DH!


ETA: I just remember, did you get the present your DH got you? Was it a Dooney?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> Im finally back home! Europe was nice, time with my family priceless,  but Im so happy to be in my husband's  arms))) Sending hugs to my ladies)



Welcome back, Nebo!   Glad you had a wonderful time with your family.


----------



## elbgrl

Welcome back Nebo, nice to see you again!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> In keeping with the Off Topic topic, I cooked a 6 pound turkey breast in my Ninja 4 today.  I browned it, then put it in the Ninja on a bed of celery, onion and carrots and poured some chicken stock in the bottom.   Everything was going well until I couldn't get the dang lid on because the turkey breast was too tall.   Stooopid Ninja. .  :censor:   Soooooo, I had to lay the turkey breast on it's side and mash the lid down with a can of broth.   Not exactly Julia Child, but hey.
> 
> Where there's a will, there's dinner.





MiaBorsa said:


> We are having turkey breast if I have to get a hammer and nail the lid on.



Okay, just got home yesterday, and catching up on posts.  This is hysterical Sarah!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Okay, just got home yesterday, and catching up on posts.  This is hysterical Sarah!



"Adventures in Cooking" with Sarah!!!


----------



## CatePNW

MiaBorsa said:


> "Adventures in Cooking" with Sarah!!!



I have adventures in the kitchen sometimes too!  I have banana bread in the oven right now.  But, my bananas were still part frozen and I forked them a bit and dumped them in the Kitchenaid metal mixing bowl.  As I was pouring the batter out to finish mixing in the nuts, there was a thick layer on the edge that looked like ice cream....LOL!  I didn't even think about that metal getting so cold.  I tried a new recipe and tweaked it of course, so I'm anxious to see how these turn out.  It's hard to ruin banana bread, but you never know, haha!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> I have adventures in the kitchen sometimes too!  I have banana bread in the oven right now.  But, my bananas were still part frozen and I forked them a bit and dumped them in the Kitchenaid metal mixing bowl.  As I was pouring the batter out to finish mixing in the nuts, there was a thick layer on the edge that looked like ice cream....LOL!  I didn't even think about that metal getting so cold.  I tried a new recipe and tweaked it of course, so I'm anxious to see how these turn out.  It's hard to ruin banana bread, but you never know, haha!




Good luck Cate! Banana bread is yummy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> I have adventures in the kitchen sometimes too!  I have banana bread in the oven right now.  But, my bananas were still part frozen and I forked them a bit and dumped them in the Kitchenaid metal mixing bowl.  As I was pouring the batter out to finish mixing in the nuts, there was a thick layer on the edge that looked like ice cream....LOL!  I didn't even think about that metal getting so cold.  I tried a new recipe and tweaked it of course, so I'm anxious to see how these turn out.  It's hard to ruin banana bread, but you never know, haha!



Ooooooh, I love banana bread!!   Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I'm a little frustrated with the inconsistencies from outlet to outlet. I normally get clearance items shipped but was told today by an outlet that clearance can't be shipped. Did things change???


----------



## BagJunkey1000

¥


----------



## FlorentineQuack

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm a little frustrated with the inconsistencies from outlet to outlet. I normally get clearance items shipped but was told today by an outlet that clearance can't be shipped. Did things change???



I just phone ordered 3 items from California 2 weeks ago, still waiting on delivery.  Not sure if they were clearance with extra discount but the price was excellent. I didn't bother to ask either. It's toledo in purple and turquoise and a florentine in crimson. Hope that helps.


----------



## Twoboyz

Pcan, was your Crimson Clayton on clearance? 65% off? Thanks


----------



## PcanTannedBty

FlorentineQuack said:


> I just phone ordered 3 items from California 2 weeks ago, still waiting on delivery.  Not sure if they were clearance with extra discount but the price was excellent. I didn't bother to ask either. It's toledo in purple and turquoise and a florentine in crimson. Hope that helps.




Oh wow girlfriend!!! Can't wait to see them, especially that purple Toledo. Two weeks ago? Did you order it from the outlet? Crimson in any bag is gorgeous. And yes this does help.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Pcan, was your Crimson Clayton on clearance? 65% off? Thanks




No, $214. So 50% off


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I'm looking for an Ivy Clayton (I can't get enough of these bags)... I'm convulsing over here. I NEED one NOW. Lol... Can't find one... HELP!!!! I wish I was able to get one when they were hot off the press at clearance prices. I see the Q has them "as is" but didn't want to deal with them.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm looking for an Ivy Clayton (I can't get enough of these bags)... I'm convulsing over here. I NEED one NOW. Lol... Can't find one... HELP!!!! I wish I was able to get one when they were hot off the press at clearance prices. I see the Q has them "as is" but didn't want to deal with them.




Are the outlets telling you they are all gone?


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> No, $214. So 50% off




Thanks P.  That's still great. My outlet never seems to have Crimson bags. I've got to make a trip. I haven't been in awhile.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Are the outlets telling you they are all gone?




Yes, they're saying they are all gone... Warehouse and all. I asked "so does that mean they are gone forever" and she said yes. But that doesn't sound right to me but I'm not sure how it works when they are all gone.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks P.  That's still great. My outlet never seems to have Crimson bags. I've got to make a trip. I haven't been in awhile.




Yeah, I still think it was a great price. I was actually surprised to get Crimson. Like I said... I was expecting TMoro. Yes, you need to take a trip!! &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm a little frustrated with the inconsistencies from outlet to outlet. I normally get clearance items shipped but was told today by an outlet that clearance can't be shipped. Did things change???


 

Yes Sunshine - it changed !
STORES can only SHIP 65% and 70% clearance items - they cant be shipped from warehouse.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm a *little frustrated with the inconsistencies from outlet to outlet.* I normally get clearance items shipped but was told today by an outlet that clearance can't be shipped. Did things change???


 

This is why I only deal with one store.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yes Sunshine - it changed !
> STORES can only SHIP 65% and 70% clearance items - they cant be shipped from warehouse.




Ahhh ok... That makes sense!  &#128542; poohy


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes, they're saying they are all gone... Warehouse and all. I asked "so does that mean they are gone forever" and she said yes. But that doesn't sound right to me but I'm not sure how it works when they are all gone.




Oh bummer.  Maybe it is one of those colors that's not coming back. However it seemed to be so popular. Maybe it will be like the shades of blues where another green very similar will come out with a different name. Or there is always the Q or ebay. Maybe the as is will be available on easy pay in a couple weeks during the TSV.  I hope you can find one.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I found my Ivy Clayton!!!! &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;Anastasia in ******* is the BOMB!!! Waiting on the phone call from the shipping outlet. They just received it in and it's supposedly in perfect condition.  &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> I found my Ivy Clayton!!!! &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;Anastasia in ******* is the BOMB!!! Waiting on the phone call from the shipping outlet. They just received it in and it's supposedly in perfect condition.  &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;


 

I was on the phone with DE and I asked Anna if anyone had called looking for one and she said yes 
I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE Anna (in DE)


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I was on the phone with DE and I asked Anna if anyone had called looking for one and she said yes
> I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE Anna (in DE)




Yes, she is always very nice and helpful.  Just spent 15 mins on phone with outlet giving my info, spelling letter by letter, number by number at least twice, then she reads it back to me and it's wrong!! &#128545;&#128545;&#128548;&#128548;. Then my lunch break as over and I wasn't able to complete everything. So frustrating!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes, she is always very nice and helpful.  Just spent 15 mins on phone with Vegas outlet giving my info, spelling letter by letter, number by number at least twice, then she reads it back to me and it's wrong!! &#128545;&#128545;&#128548;&#128548;. Then my lunch break as over and I wasn't able to complete everything. So frustrating!!!




I'm so happy you found it though!! Yay! At least it's a sure thing and it's in perfect condition. Now you just have to work out the details. That beauty will be in your hands before you know it. Until then, continue to bond with miss Crimson.


----------



## CatePNW

Guess who might be going to their first Dooney outlet store today?!?


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Guess who might be going to their first Dooney outlet store today?!?





You will have some fun!
Just don't take all the bags...leave some for me!
What time are you going?


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Guess who might be going to their first Dooney outlet store today?!?




Yay!!! I'm so excited for you. I can't wait to hear your thoughts and see some goodies.  have fun!!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

PcanTannedBty said:


> I found my Ivy Clayton!!!! &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;Anastasia in ******* is the BOMB!!! Waiting on the phone call from the shipping outlet. They just received it in and it's supposedly in perfect condition.  &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;



Awesome girlfriend!  You're in the IVY LEAGUE now! Black and white will be beautiful with that Ivy. Can't wait to see.


----------



## Nebo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yes Sunshine - it changed !
> STORES can only SHIP 65% and 70% clearance items - they cant be shipped from warehouse.



Wow, didnt know this! So, 50 off can come from the warehouse, but just nothing higher then that?



PcanTannedBty said:


> I found my Ivy Clayton!!!! &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;Anastasia in ******* is the BOMB!!! Waiting on the phone call from the shipping outlet. They just received it in and it's supposedly in perfect condition.  &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;




That girl is gold! Love her! So happy you found Miss Ivy 


Thank you ladies for all the welcome back's  

No, I still havent seen the present from the Husband. He says he wants to make it special, dinner and what not.. so I have to wait until he has some time off  

It better be a Dooney 


I finally got to try the BBW Vanilla bean noel- it is really nice, a little less sugary and more beany, compared to other vanilla scents. I got some cashmere glow for Husband and me, lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

FlorentineQuack said:


> Awesome girlfriend!  You're in the IVY LEAGUE now! Black and white will be beautiful with that Ivy. Can't wait to see.




Girl yes!!! I was just thinking about how it would look against my black and whites. &#128513;&#128513;.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

OMG TB!!!! Is that a real sn$&@ you videoed? Oh my...


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG TB!!!! Is that a real sn$&@ you videoed? Oh my...



Yes....I'm so sorry! I put a warning in the description for you.  If you can muster up the courage to watch a little of it you'll see how nice he is.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Yes....I'm so sorry! I put a warning in the description for you.  If you can muster up the courage to watch a little of it you'll see how nice he is.




OMG NO!!!!!  Oh my.... 

At first I thought it was a handbag but I saw how you were holding it and was got freaked out. Couldn't find the close button fast enough. Lol... Thanks for the warning but no thank u. Lol. 

OMG!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG NO!!!!!  Oh my....
> 
> At first I thought it was a handbag but I saw how you were holding it and was got freaked out. Couldn't find the close button fast enough. Lol... Thanks for the warning but no thank u. Lol.
> 
> OMG!



I understand   I didn't mean to freak you out. Sorry.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Oh girl... There's no need to apologize. &#128512;&#128512;


----------



## CatePNW

MaryBel said:


> You will have some fun!
> Just don't take all the bags...leave some for me!
> What time are you going?



I only got two and you probably have them already!  Nice gals at that store too. We got there late afternoon and I was surprised that center wasn't crowded.  I assume it will be a zoo tomorrow. 







Twoboyz said:


> Yay!!! I'm so excited for you. I can't wait to hear your thoughts and see some goodies.  have fun!!



I'll be home tomorrow night and post some pics soon after.  I saw your snake bag at Coach and tried it on just because!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> I only got two and you probably have them already!  Nice gals at that store too. We got there late afternoon and I was surprised that center wasn't crowded.  I assume it will be a zoo tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be home tomorrow night and post some pics soon after.  I saw your snake bag at Coach and tried it on just because!




It's a great bag. I'm glad you had a good time. I can't wait to see your pictures.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

I called the Woodbury store, no shipping right now from that store due to grand re-opening. Boo-hoo.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Yes....I'm so sorry! I put a warning in the description for you.  If you can muster up the courage to watch a little of it you'll see how nice he is.



I saw the posts, went on yt, found you, subscribed  and watched the snake video. Creed is gorgeous! I have never seen markings and color like that. He is very calm.  And he didnt give me chills, lol. Only venomous  ones do.. and long, skinny one's, regardless  of their venom capability  Very beautiful. Oh, and you look amazing! I love your skin, hair.. very nice. Aaaand, I love your kitchen cabinets  Im gonna try to do some work in our kitchen in the spring time.. get rid of the top cabinets, move the bottom ones around. I love how yours dont have a trim on the cabinet, then doors on top of that trim, if Im making sense. Mine have the trim and the doors are attached to the trim, which makes the cabinet openings on smaller ones very inconvenient to use.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I saw the posts, went on yt, found you, subscribed  and watched the snake video. Creed is gorgeous! I have never seen markings and color like that. He is very calm.  And he didnt give me chills, lol. Only venomous  ones do.. and long, skinny one's, regardless  of their venom capability  Very beautiful. Oh, and you look amazing! I love your skin, hair.. very nice. Aaaand, I love your kitchen cabinets  Im gonna try to do some work in our kitchen in the spring time.. get rid of the top cabinets, move the bottom ones around. I love how yours dont have a trim on the cabinet, then doors on top of that trim, if Im making sense. Mine have the trim and the doors are attached to the trim, which makes the cabinet openings on smaller ones very inconvenient to use.




Thanks Nebo   thanks for the compliments.   You are very sweet, but I already knew that about you   Creed is the best pet snake ever. I'm not scared in the least. His mouth just looks like it's smiling all the time. We all love him, except DH. He's not quite on board. Lol. 

Thanks for the compliments on my kitchen too. This is the kitchen that came with the house when we bought it and I do like the brightness. They are not the easiest to keep clean, that's my only complaint. We changed out the door handles which was a nice improvement. They are also the taller cabinets which I like, but I have to stand on a chair to reach the top shelf so I mainly use that for storing stuff I don't use much. Remodeling a kitchen is so expecting. I'd love to see your progress as you go when you start yours so feel free to share.


----------



## Nebo

Just watching Property brothers. Two gorgeous  identical twin sisters, older ladies and one of them is sporting her natural Dooney regular satchel. So pretty!


----------



## Nebo

Or it might be chestnut? Or just patinaed beautifully.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Or it might be chestnut? Or just patinaed beautifully.




Looks like natural with a beautiful patina.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Just watching Property brothers. Two gorgeous  identical twin sisters, older ladies and one of them is sporting her natural Dooney regular satchel. So pretty!




That's so cool!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Or it might be chestnut? Or just patinaed beautifully.




It's gorgeous! This is a testament to the more you use it the more beautiful it gets.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

One outlet down... 2 to go!! Saw a beautiful purple Toledo Satchel that almost made it to the counter  but was thinking I may not put much use to it. It was gorgeous. I loved it but wasn't in love. Let's see what else I find.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> One outlet down... 2 to go!! Saw a beautiful purple Toledo Satchel that almost made it to the counter  but was thinking I may not put much use to it. It was gorgeous. I loved it but wasn't in love. Let's see what else I find.




How exciting. Have fun!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> One outlet down... 2 to go!! Saw a beautiful purple Toledo Satchel that almost made it to the counter  but was thinking I may not put much use to it. It was gorgeous. I loved it but wasn't in love. Let's see what else I find.


Gurlllll gooooooo back and get it. I lovvvvvvvve my grape soda toledo hobo


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Gurlllll gooooooo back and get it. I lovvvvvvvve my grape soda toledo hobo




Yeah, it was beautiful but I wanted more than 50% off. &#128563;&#128563;. Didn't want to pay $200 especially when I can get a Clayton for less. I'll have to think about it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Question... Do the outlet SA's get commission?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Question... Do the outlet SA's get commission?


 
No


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> No




I didn't think so, because they are not pushy at all and don't bother me at all when I shop, unless I ask for help. It's truly a pleasure to shop at my outlet.


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> I only got two and you probably have them already!  Nice gals at that store too. We got there late afternoon and I was surprised that center wasn't crowded.  I assume it will be a zoo tomorrow.





I've noticed that is not that crowded late in the afternoons but if you go on the weekend, good luck finding a parking spot. Whenever I plan to go on a weekend, I always try to get there before they open so I can park close to the stores I'm going.


Which ones did you get? Can't wait to see them!


----------



## CatePNW

MaryBel said:


> I've noticed that is not that crowded late in the afternoons but if you go on the weekend, good luck finding a parking spot. Whenever I plan to go on a weekend, I always try to get there before they open so I can park close to the stores I'm going.
> 
> 
> Which ones did you get? Can't wait to see them!



I'll unpack them later and post pics.


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> I'll unpack them later and post pics.





I can't wait for the reveal!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

catepnw said:


> i'll unpack them later and post pics.


 

i heart gap!!!!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I can't wait for the reveal!




Me too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

:snack:


----------



## MaryBel

We want to see the goodies....Cate.....where are you?


----------



## duckiesforme

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Gurlllll gooooooo back and get it. I lovvvvvvvve my grape soda toledo hobo



how much was your toledo hobo and are they shippable?


----------



## CatePNW

MaryBel said:


> We want to see the goodies....Cate.....where are you?


I'm still catching up from being gone! Unpacked the Coach bag and used it today, haven't opened the others yet.  I have to organize my closet shelf so I have a place for these after I open them and get them ready.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Hi ladies!! Looks like I have some catching up to do! 

I've been out since last Thursday hosting a group of friends who came to town.  We did the whole New Orleans tourist thing, including renting a house in the Garden District. It was a wonderful weekend, but now I have to get back to reality.  Boo.


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hi ladies!! Looks like I have some catching up to do!
> 
> I've been out since last Thursday hosting a group of friends who came to town.  We did the whole New Orleans tourist thing, including renting a house in the Garden District. It was a wonderful weekend, but now I have to get back to reality.  Boo.



Hey NAC, sounds like a wonderful weekend! Im just getting over my vacation blues, so i totally  understand how you feel


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hi ladies!! Looks like I have some catching up to do!
> 
> I've been out since last Thursday hosting a group of friends who came to town.  We did the whole New Orleans tourist thing, including renting a house in the Garden District. It was a wonderful weekend, but now I have to get back to reality.  Boo.




Hi NAC, sounds like a lot of fun! I'm glad you had a great time.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hi ladies!! Looks like I have some catching up to do!
> 
> I've been out since last Thursday hosting a group of friends who came to town.  We did the whole New Orleans tourist thing, including renting a house in the Garden District. It was a wonderful weekend, but now I have to get back to reality.  Boo.





Nice to have you back!
Glad to hear you had a great time with your friends!


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> I'm still catching up from being gone! Unpacked the Coach bag and used it today, haven't opened the others yet.  I have to organize my closet shelf so I have a place for these after I open them and get them ready.





Can we get a sneak peak? The suspense is killing me


----------



## Nebo

Just called the outlet. Didnt want to take the girls time too much, so it was a short chat. Found out there are no more Smith bags at any of the stores.. boo hooo, was thinking of getting one for my Doonista friend for Christmas. She might end up with a Clayton or a reg satchel.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Just called the outlet. Didnt want to take the girls time too much, so it was a short chat. Found out there are no more Smith bags at any of the stores.. boo hooo, was thinking of getting one for my Doonista friend for Christmas. She might end up with a Clayton or a reg satchel.




That's a very nice gift! Did you try calling any other outlets? I have heard people say they were told a certain bag was all gone and then they try another outlet and they get one. It might be worth a shot if you really wanted a Smith for her. Good luck.


----------



## Nebo

She has been such an amazing friend. She is very compassionate, kind and crazy funny Definitely  deserves  a Dooney. Thank you for the tip. I will try others too.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Just called the outlet. Didnt want to take the girls time too much, so it was a short chat. Found out there are no more Smith bags at any of the stores.. boo hooo, was thinking of getting one for my Doonista friend for Christmas. She might end up with a Clayton or a reg satchel.




She can't I wrong with any of your alternates. &#128513;.


----------



## Twoboyz

Just curious, has anyone installed the TPF app update on their iPhone 5S yet? I'm afraid to install it because someone in the troubleshooting problems thread is reporting that it crashes every time she tries to open it and now she can't access TPF from her phone. Thanks


----------



## Twoboyz

Good Morning,

Did you guys see this in the Purse Forum November Roundup? Click the link and scroll down to see Ahiko's Sabrina and mentions of Mia Borsa's and TLO's reveals. We have some celebrities in the house! Woot Woot! 

http://www.purseblog.com/purse-forum/purseforum-roundup-november-7/


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Hey NAC, sounds like a wonderful weekend! Im just getting over my vacation blues, so i totally  understand how you feel





Twoboyz said:


> Hi NAC, sounds like a lot of fun! I'm glad you had a great time.





MaryBel said:


> Nice to have you back!
> Glad to hear you had a great time with your friends!





Thanks y'all!  It was a great weekend - had a blast!  Now I'm trying to get back to my normal schedule, but it's hard, lol. 


And believe it or not, I only carried one bag the whole time.  I carried a colorblock Willis and it was the perfect size. I missed changing bags each day though.  LOL.


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Did you guys see this in the Purse Forum November Roundup? Click the link and scroll down to see Ahiko's Sabrina and mentions of Mia Borsa's and TLO's reveals. We have some celebrities in the house! Woot Woot!
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/purse-forum/purseforum-roundup-november-7/



OMG!!  That is Crazy!!  MiaBorsa and I will set up a touring schedule.  We'll be signing autographs at a Dooney retailer near you!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tlo said:


> OMG!!  That is Crazy!!  MiaBorsa and I will set up a touring schedule.  We'll be signing autographs at a Dooney retailer near you!


Congrats FRIEND


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats FRIEND



Thanks honey!!!


----------



## seton

Twoboyz said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Did you guys see this in the Purse Forum November Roundup? Click the link and scroll down to see Ahiko's Sabrina and mentions of Mia Borsa's and TLO's reveals. We have some celebrities in the house! Woot Woot!
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/purse-forum/purseforum-roundup-november-7/




I am glad they featured some different forums instead of the usual suspects. Good catch, 2B!


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Did you guys see this in the Purse Forum November Roundup? Click the link and scroll down to see Ahiko's Sabrina and mentions of Mia Borsa's and TLO's reveals. We have some celebrities in the house! Woot Woot!
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/purse-forum/purseforum-roundup-november-7/



That is awesome!  I left them a shout out there since I'm auto logged in on Disqus!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

QVC Easy Pay strikes again!  I decided to browse Dooney on Q and saw that everything is on easy pay right now.  


I've been wanting a Bristol in Chestnut, but wanted to wait for easy pay.  That baby has been ordered!  Now to try to have a smidge of patience waiting on Q to take forever to process and ship my order.  I'm definitely not known for my patience, so this should be fun to watch, lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> QVC Easy Pay strikes again!  I decided to browse Dooney on Q and saw that everything is on easy pay right now.
> 
> 
> I've been wanting a Bristol in Chestnut, but wanted to wait for easy pay.  That baby has been ordered!  Now to try to have a smidge of patience waiting on Q to take forever to process and ship my order.  I'm definitely not known for my patience, so this should be fun to watch, lol.




Congrats! I can't wait to see that beauty! I hope she ships quickly for you


----------



## Twoboyz

Twoboyz said:


> Just curious, has anyone installed the TPF app update on their iPhone 5S yet? I'm afraid to install it because someone in the troubleshooting problems thread is reporting that it crashes every time she tries to open it and now she can't access TPF from her phone. Thanks




Turns out the problem happens only if you are not on IOS8 yet.


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> OMG!!  That is Crazy!!  MiaBorsa and I will set up a touring schedule.  We'll be signing autographs at a Dooney retailer near you!




lol T! I'll be first in line for autographs and to meet you guys!


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> lol T! I'll be first in line for autographs and to meet you guys!



LOL!!  Thanks TB!!  You'll be our #1 Fan!

Isn't this hysterical!!  LOL


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Congrats! I can't wait to see that beauty! I hope she ships quickly for you




Thanks!  I was debating between Chestnut Flo or Bristol, and Bristol won since I don't have one yet.  



Twoboyz said:


> Turns out the problem happens only if you are not on IOS8 yet.




I did a tpf update on my 5S recently and it was fine - but I am on IOS8, though.


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> LOL!!  Thanks TB!!  You'll be our #1 Fan!
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this hysterical!!  LOL




Yes I am! I think this is great. I was so happy to see some familiar folks while reading the article.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  I was debating between Chestnut Flo or Bristol, and Bristol won since I don't have one yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a tpf update on my 5S recently and it was fine - but I am on IOS8, though.




Thanks, I'm going to go ahead and update then.


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Yes I am! I think this is great. I was so happy to see some familiar folks while reading the article.



Thanks TB!  Thanks for letting me know!  I never read it. LOL


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> Thanks TB!  Thanks for letting me know!  I never read it. LOL




You're welcome. I don't think I've ever noticed that specific featured article, but I sometimes go to the purse blog if an article seems interesting because I get email notifications. I just happened to stumble on it because I liked the red Balenciaga bag that was featured so I clicked on the article. I will read it from now on though!


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> You're welcome. I don't think I've ever noticed that specific featured article, but I sometimes go to the purse blog if an article seems interesting because I get email notifications. I just happened to stumble on it because I liked the red Balenciaga bag that was featured so I clicked on the article. I will read it from now on though!



I think I'll start reading them too!


----------



## seton

Twoboyz said:


> You're welcome. I don't think I've ever noticed that specific featured article, but I sometimes go to the purse blog if an article seems interesting because I get email notifications. I just happened to stumble on it because I liked the red Balenciaga bag that was featured so I clicked on the article. I will read it from now on though!




That's funny bc I usually avoid the blog since I really dislike 2 of the big 3 forums here and dont even like to even see it mentioned. However, one of the links was great (the What's in Your Balenciaga Bag thread) since what is in most of these B bags is surprisingly NOT Balenciaga. LOL!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Did you guys see this in the Purse Forum November Roundup? Click the link and scroll down to see Ahiko's Sabrina and mentions of Mia Borsa's and TLO's reveals. We have some celebrities in the house! Woot Woot!
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/purse-forum/purseforum-roundup-november-7/





How cool is that?!?  Love it.


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> That's funny bc I usually avoid the blog since I really dislike 2 of the big 3 forums here and dont even like to even see it mentioned. However, one of the links was great (the What's in Your Balenciaga Bag thread) since what is in most of these B bags is surprisingly NOT Balenciaga. LOL!




Funny...I'll have to check it out


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Turns out the problem happens only if you are not on IOS8 yet.




Yes!!! It happens to me and I have not upgraded. It's frustrating.


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> QVC Easy Pay strikes again!  I decided to browse Dooney on Q and saw that everything is on easy pay right now.
> 
> 
> I've been wanting a Bristol in Chestnut, but wanted to wait for easy pay.  That baby has been ordered!  Now to try to have a smidge of patience waiting on Q to take forever to process and ship my order.  I'm definitely not known for my patience, so this should be fun to watch, lol.


 I cant wait to see it! Im on the fence with the Bristol. Very beautiful bag.. just looks off on me, to me. But I loveeee the chestnut and Im really looking forward to see your new bag.



Twoboyz said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Did you guys see this in the Purse Forum November Roundup? Click the link and scroll down to see Ahiko's Sabrina and mentions of Mia Borsa's and TLO's reveals. We have some celebrities in the house! Woot Woot!
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/purse-forum/purseforum-roundup-november-7/




  Real housewives of Dooney  Sorry, I have been watching all the new reality TV, killing some gray cells.


----------



## Nebo

Nebo said:


> Just called the outlet. Didnt want to take the girls time too much, so it was a short chat. Found out there are no more Smith bags at any of the stores.. boo hooo, was thinking of getting one for my Doonista friend for Christmas. She might end up with a Clayton or a reg satchel.




Just to inform you ladies. I have called back today, talked to the ever lovely Anastasia.  When I called the day before, the lady misunderstood me and though I was only asking about one specific color that wasnt in stock. So, the Smith is available, in core colors and some taupe, navy, baby pink and violet.

I cant decide what to get my friend.. She owns Dillen satchel, Chelsea, calf sac, twist strap, zebra nylon and  double tassel satchel. She loved Clayton when we visited Dillards. I cant remember if she liked the Kingston.

The thing is- I have noticed she doesnt really wear the satchels as much. Ever since she got the double tassel satchel, she  is wearing it. Mainly, due to its size and the fact that is a shoulder bag.

So, I was thinking of getting her the Smith violet or maybe the Ocean Kingston or Clayton.

Clayton is more classy and I think that is the reason she liked it. I just dont know if she will wear it as much.

Also, Clayton in Ocean is pretty muted color. She is not a fan of that. 

Is Kingston in Ocean muted as well? Also, any input on the gift options is welcomed, if you would like to comment.


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Just to inform you ladies. I have called back today, talked to the ever lovely Anastasia.  When I called the day before, the lady misunderstood me and though I was only asking about one specific color that wasnt in stock. So, the Smith is available, in core colors and some taupe, navy, baby pink and violet.
> 
> I cant decide what to get my friend.. She owns Dillen satchel, Chelsea, calf sac, twist strap, zebra nylon and  double tassel satchel. She loved Clayton when we visited Dillards. I cant remember if she liked the Kingston.
> 
> The thing is- I have noticed she doesnt really wear the satchels as much. Ever since she got the double tassel satchel, she  is wearing it. Mainly, due to its size and the fact that is a shoulder bag.
> 
> So, I was thinking of getting her the Smith violet or maybe the Ocean Kingston or Clayton.
> 
> Clayton is more classy and I think that is the reason she liked it. I just dont know if she will wear it as much.
> 
> Also, Clayton in Ocean is pretty muted color. She is not a fan of that.
> 
> Is Kingston in Ocean muted as well? Also, any input on the gift options is welcomed, if you would like to comment.



Nebo,
When I saw kingston in ocean, it was the darker version of ocean. I'd do with kingston or smith in violet. If she loves the double tassel, she will love the smith, but since she already has the double tassel satchel and she liked clayton, I'd pick kingston, it is a shoulder bag but has clayton's features. I think she would love it. I love shoulder bags and even though I love the way clayton looks, I love kingston way more.

When I pick gifts for the girls in my family, I like getting coordinating items, like a scarf that will go with the purse.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Just to inform you ladies. I have called back today, talked to the ever lovely Anastasia.  When I called the day before, the lady misunderstood me and though I was only asking about one specific color that wasnt in stock. So, the Smith is available, in core colors and some taupe, navy, baby pink and violet.
> 
> I cant decide what to get my friend.. She owns Dillen satchel, Chelsea, calf sac, twist strap, zebra nylon and  double tassel satchel. She loved Clayton when we visited Dillards. I cant remember if she liked the Kingston.
> 
> The thing is- I have noticed she doesnt really wear the satchels as much. Ever since she got the double tassel satchel, she  is wearing it. Mainly, due to its size and the fact that is a shoulder bag.
> 
> So, I was thinking of getting her the Smith violet or maybe the Ocean Kingston or Clayton.
> 
> Clayton is more classy and I think that is the reason she liked it. I just dont know if she will wear it as much.
> 
> Also, Clayton in Ocean is pretty muted color. She is not a fan of that.
> 
> Is Kingston in Ocean muted as well? Also, any input on the gift options is welcomed, if you would like to comment.




I think MaryBel's advice was perfect. I would also recommend the Kingston. To me it's more of an everyday size bag with a beautiful shoulder strap that stays on the shoulder and it mimics the Clayton so it's a perfect compromise.


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> Nebo,
> When I saw kingston in ocean, it was the darker version of ocean. I'd do with kingston or smith in violet. If she loves the double tassel, she will love the smith, but since she already has the double tassel satchel and she liked clayton, I'd pick kingston, it is a shoulder bag but has clayton's features. I think she would love it. I love shoulder bags and even though I love the way clayton looks, I love kingston way more.
> 
> When I pick gifts for the girls in my family, I like getting coordinating items, like a scarf that will go with the purse.



MB, thank you for your opinion and advice! I really appreciate it.

I agree with you. I think she likes the idea of Clayton as a satchel, but from what I see, she loves the ease of carry with the shoulder bag. So Kingston really comes in between.

I need to dig out some Kingston ocean photos from our ladies. Lovely idea with the scarf!


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> I think MaryBel's advice was perfect. I would also recommend the Kingston. To me it's more of an everyday size bag with a beautiful shoulder strap that stays on the shoulder and it mimics the Clayton so it's a perfect compromise.



I was waiting for your comment, since you own the Kingston and I know you enjoy carrying yours. 

Thank you.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Twoboyz said:


> Just curious, has anyone installed the TPF app update on their iPhone 5S yet? I'm afraid to install it because someone in the troubleshooting problems thread is reporting that it crashes every time she tries to open it and now she can't access TPF from her phone. Thanks



I'm cruising with Samsung Note 3. I go directly to the website.  No app.


----------



## Twoboyz

FlorentineQuack said:


> I'm cruising with Samsung Note 3. I go directly to the website.  No app.




Thanks FQ. I'm going to go ahead and update. I think it should be okay.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Just a thought,  wouldn't it be cool if Dooney made leather coats and shoes to match our bags? (  certain leathers)


----------



## Nebo

FlorentineQuack said:


> Just a thought,  wouldn't it be cool if Dooney made leather coats and shoes to match our bags? (  certain leathers)



Boooots! And beautiful florentine high heels. With green velvet on the inside of the heel, red insole and a t moro bottom  The boots I have on in What bag.. are italian leather and feel just like our dear bags


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Boooots! And beautiful florentine high heels. With green velvet on the inside of the heel, red insole and a t moro bottom  The boots I have on in What bag.. are italian leather and feel just like our dear bags




FQ, that would be amazing and I love how you designed them Nebo! Dooney should hire you in their design team.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Dooney and bourke on QVC now!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Nebo said:


> Boooots! And beautiful florentine high heels. With green velvet on the inside of the heel, red insole and a t moro bottom  The boots I have on in What bag.. are italian leather and feel just like our dear bags



Girl that is a gorgeous description.  Hope Peter reads TPF.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Twoboyz said:


> FQ, that would be amazing and I love how you designed them Nebo! Dooney should hire you in their design team.



Can I get commission for the idea? LOL.


----------



## Twoboyz

FlorentineQuack said:


> Can I get commission for the idea? LOL.




You and several ladies on this forum deserve commission


----------



## Nebo

Hehehe, we would be the most awesome design team ever! All of us are different enough that every  collection  would be so diverse but with a theme.
on the topic of my friends Christmas bag. I asked her about satchel/ shoulder bag, and we agreed on the shoulder. So I will be getting her a Kingston. We are both practical ladies, so she knew she was getting a Dooney, just not which one )) Im sure she will love it, cant wait to see it on her.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Hehehe, we would be the most awesome design team ever! All of us are different enough that every  collection  would be so diverse but with a theme.
> on the topic of my friends Christmas bag. I asked her about satchel/ shoulder bag, and we agreed on the shoulder. So I will be getting her a Kingston. We are both practical ladies, so she knew she was getting a Dooney, just not which one )) Im sure she will love it, cant wait to see it on her.




I'm glad you asked her so you can feel confident about your purchase for her. The kingston is so great!


----------



## Vicmarie

Does anyone have the mini Chelsea ?? I've only seen it online at Macy's.... It's super cute!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

NutsAboutCoach said:


> QVC Easy Pay strikes again!  I decided to browse Dooney on Q and saw that everything is on easy pay right now.
> 
> 
> I've been wanting a Bristol in Chestnut, but wanted to wait for easy pay.  That baby has been ordered!  Now to try to have a smidge of patience waiting on Q to take forever to process and ship my order.  I'm definitely not known for my patience, so this should be fun to watch, lol.


 


Twoboyz said:


> Congrats! I can't wait to see that beauty! I hope she ships quickly for you


 

I got an email yesterday that Chestnut Bristol has shipped from QVC.  Of course all it is, is the billing information received status.  Let's see how long it takes to actually leave their warehouse. 

Once it finally does, it usually takes two days to get to me.  My EDD is the 21st.  Hopefully I won't have to wait until Friday to see my new lovely.  I have zero patience, lol. 

In the meantime I'll go shopping in my closet and look at all the lovely pictures here on the forum.


----------



## Twoboyz

That's great. I bet you'll get it before Friday. You've got an amazing boutique in your closet so I think it won't seem long at all


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I got an email yesterday that Chestnut Bristol has shipped from QVC.  Of course all it is, is the billing information received status.  Let's see how long it takes to actually leave their warehouse.
> 
> Once it finally does, it usually takes two days to get to me.  My EDD is the 21st.  Hopefully I won't have to wait until Friday to see my new lovely.  I have zero patience, lol.
> 
> In the meantime I'll go shopping in my closet and look at all the lovely pictures here on the forum.



NAC, did you get the clearance price on your Bristol?   If not, call CS and get a price adjustment.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> NAC, did you get the clearance price on your Bristol?   If not, call CS and get a price adjustment.




I didn't know about that! I'll call tomorrow. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Nebo

Do any of you ladies own the Bailey bag? If not, and you own another coated canvas, how do you like it?


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Do any of you ladies own the Bailey bag? If not, and you own another coated canvas, how do you like it?




I have the chevron tote from QVC. I really like it. It's light weight and has a very nice feel. It is pretty soft and flexible. To me the Bailey felt a little stiffer. I'm not sure why. It's a nice size for a smaller tote and it looks nice on. I tried it on at Macy's.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> NAC, did you get the clearance price on your Bristol?   If not, call CS and get a price adjustment.




I decided not to wait for tomorrow. I called CS and got my adjustment.  Yay!  Thanks again for posting about this. I had no idea.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I decided not to wait for tomorrow. I called CS and got my adjustment.  Yay!  Thanks again for posting about this. I had no idea.



   Yay!!   It's always great to get a sale price!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Nebo said:


> Do any of you ladies own the Bailey bag? If not, and you own another coated canvas, how do you like it?


I am thinking abt this tote as as a lunch, umberlla, etc tote for wrk. Outlet has them  for $79!  Thinking of brownT or midnight blue.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Yay!!   It's always great to get a sale price!




Yes!  Anything less than FP makes me happy.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I have the chevron tote from QVC. I really like it. It's light weight and has a very nice feel. It is pretty soft and flexible. To me the Bailey felt a little stiffer. I'm not sure why. It's a nice size for a smaller tote and it looks nice on. I tried it on at Macy's.


 
I don't have this bag but have a few coated cotton bags! I love them! They are so lightweight and easy to care. My favorite style in coated cotton are the totes, because you can use them for every situation, as a daily bag, as a picnic bag, commuting tote, etc. My favorite use is as the personal item when flying. No worries about it being on the floor and under the seat.


Actually my first Dooney bag was a coated cotton satchel.


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I am thinking abt this tote as as a lunch, umberlla, etc tote for wrk. Outlet has them  for $79!  Thinking of brownT or midnight blue.


 

You should get one! Coated cotton totes are perfect for this!


GF, did you see the gathered Lindseys were reduced for a bit this morning at FOS? They were $167.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> You should get one! Coated cotton totes are perfect for this!
> 
> 
> GF, did you see the gathered Lindseys were reduced for a bit this morning at FOS? They were $167.


 

Yes - I will email you!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I don't have this bag but have a few coated cotton bags! I love them! They are so lightweight and easy to care. My favorite style in coated cotton are the totes, because you can use them for every situation, as a daily bag, as a picnic bag, commuting tote, etc. My favorite use is as the personal item when flying. No worries about it being on the floor and under the seat.
> 
> 
> Actually my first Dooney bag was a coated cotton satchel.




Yup, you said it! They are perfect for all of that.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> That's great. I bet you'll get it before Friday. You've got an amazing boutique in your closet so I think it won't seem long at all


 


I completely missed this, Twoboyz!  I'm hoping I get it before Friday.  As of this afternoon, tracking still shows the status from Saturday.  But that's what happened the last time I ordered.  The status suddenly updated a couple of days later.  Crazy QVC and UPS! 


I'm not known for my patience, so this makes me Nuts!  LOL....


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I completely missed this, Twoboyz!  I'm hoping I get it before Friday.  As of this afternoon, tracking still shows the status from Saturday.  But that's what happened the last time I ordered.  The status suddenly updated a couple of days later.  Crazy QVC and UPS!
> 
> 
> I'm not known for my patience, so this makes me Nuts!  LOL....




Haha! I hate how their tracking is. I have to think you'll get it this week if it shipped last Saturday.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Haha! I hate how their tracking is. I have to think you'll get it this week if it shipped last Saturday.




Yes, I think so too. I'm just an impatient person, and hate waiting. But the easy pay makes it worthwhile.

And since I got my price adjustment the price is even nicer. I like that a lot too.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Yes, I think so too. I'm just an impatient person, and hate waiting. But the easy pay makes it worthwhile.
> 
> And since I got my price adjustment the price is even nicer. I like that a lot too.




  im so glad Sarah mentioned that!


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> I have the chevron tote from QVC. I really like it. It's light weight and has a very nice feel. It is pretty soft and flexible. To me the Bailey felt a little stiffer. I'm not sure why. It's a nice size for a smaller tote and it looks nice on. I tried it on at Macy's.





crazyforcoach09 said:


> I am thinking abt this tote as as a lunch, umberlla, etc tote for wrk. Outlet has them  for $79!  Thinking of brownT or midnight blue.





MaryBel said:


> I don't have this bag but have a few coated cotton bags! I love them! They are so lightweight and easy to care. My favorite style in coated cotton are the totes, because you can use them for every situation, as a daily bag, as a picnic bag, commuting tote, etc. My favorite use is as the personal item when flying. No worries about it being on the floor and under the seat.
> 
> 
> Actually my first Dooney bag was a coated cotton satchel.



 Thank you, my lovelies, for the feedback. I picked this bag as my Dooney Christmas gift from my Doonista friend ( we are practical and dont really like surprises, lol). I want the navy one, cfc. It looks beautiful and neutral. It will be a shopping bag, gym bag, extra bag for  hauling stuff around. It will probably be pretty huge on me, but I need it for practical reasons, so Im fine with that.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Thank you, my lovelies, for the feedback. I picked this bag as my Dooney Christmas gift from my Doonista friend ( we are practical and dont really like surprises, lol). I want the navy one, cfc. It looks beautiful and neutral. It will be a shopping bag, gym bag, extra bag for  hauling stuff around. It will probably be pretty huge on me, but I need it for practical reasons, so Im fine with that.




The navy is a great color. I don't think it will look too huge on you. It's a smaller size tote. It looks really cute on.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> The navy is a great color. I don't think it will look too huge on you. It's a smaller size tote. It looks really cute on.



I think its the strap drop that makes it look big on me. I cant wait, I really need a practical bag I love your chevron.  Wish the Bailey had the zipper closure.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I think its the strap drop that makes it look big on me. I cant wait, I really need a practical bag I love your chevron.  Wish the Bailey had the zipper closure.




Well I hope you love it. It's such a cute tote! You guys sure know how to do gifts!


----------



## collegechic

Off-off topic but what are your specialty dishes for thanksgiving? I generally have stuffed acorn squash that I cook every year, until I went to a pre-thanksgiving gathering I never had a sweet potato pie before, had no idea it was even a thing.


----------



## lovethatduck

Last year's  turkey.  The french apple tart is  probably my second one from many years ago; it is now a staple on holidays.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

collegechic said:


> Off-off topic but what are your specialty dishes for thanksgiving? I generally have stuffed acorn squash that I cook every year, until I went to a pre-thanksgiving gathering I never had a sweet potato pie before, had no idea it was even a thing.


 

Hmmmm..... I live in the South, and we have cornbread dressing, candied sweet potatoes in our family.  In past years we've had mirliton dressing/casserole.

At our Thanksgiving pot luck at work last week, someone brought a pumpkin souffle and it was good!  I thought it was sweet potatoes. 

Some families make a dirty rice dressing, or have gumbo.

What are the dishes favored in other parts of the country?  I think that would be very interesting to find out.


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Last year's  turkey.  The french apple tart is  probably my second one from many years ago; it is now a staple on holidays.




Looks delicious!!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hmmmm..... I live in the South, and we have cornbread dressing, candied sweet potatoes in our family.  In past years we've had mirliton dressing/casserole.
> 
> At our Thanksgiving pot luck at work last week, someone brought a pumpkin souffle and it was good!  I thought it was sweet potatoes.
> 
> Some families make a dirty rice dressing, or have gumbo.
> 
> What are the dishes favored in other parts of the country?  I think that would be very interesting to find out.




Sounds really good NAC! 

I'm pretty boring. My specialty is green bean casserole and corn bread casserole. The cornbread casserole has a whole stick of butter in it and it is TDF!! My son once asked for it as his birthday cake! Lol


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Sounds really good NAC!
> 
> I'm pretty boring. My specialty is green bean casserole and corn bread casserole. The cornbread casserole has a whole stick of butter in it and it is TDF!! My son once asked for it as his birthday cake! Lol



Cornbread casserole sounds interesting, TB.  Is it similar to what southerners call spoon bread?   Can you post your recipe?


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Cornbread casserole sounds interesting, TB.  Is it similar to what southerners call spoon bread?   Can you post your recipe?




It does seem like spoon bread. Sure, I'm happy to post the recipe. Here it is. 

Cornbread casserole:

1 cup sour cream
1 can cream corn
1 can corn
1 box jiffy corn muffin mix
1 stick butter melted

Mix together, put in a 2 qt pan. 
Bake uncovered for 1 hour at 
350 degrees.


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> Sounds really good NAC!
> 
> I'm pretty boring. My specialty is green bean casserole and corn bread casserole. The cornbread casserole has a whole stick of butter in it and it is TDF!! My son once asked for it as his birthday cake! Lol



I'd like your recipes for both!  I love green bean casserole and have made the one from the soup label and a few others, always like to find something new that's tried and true.  Is your corn bread casserole a stuffing substitute?  

I'm not cooking this year, at least not on Thanksgiving.  I am bringing my sausage/apple stuffing for the dinner though.  Easy enough and I may cook a turkey for us later.


----------



## CatePNW

Oops, you posted your recipe as I was asking for it!


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> It does seem like spoon bread. Sure, I'm happy to post the recipe. Here it is.
> 
> Cornbread casserole:
> 
> 1 cup sour cream
> 1 can cream corn
> 1 can corn
> 1 box jiffy corn muffin mix
> 1 stick butter melted
> 
> Mix together, put in a 2 qt pan.
> Bake uncovered for 1 hour at
> 350 degrees.


Ok, I have made something like this years ago, and remember liking it, so I should give this a try soon.  My son LOVES creamed corn and I often make that for him.  It's very similar to your recipe, but without the breading!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Oops, you posted your recipe as I was asking for it!




Haha..that's ok  I just use the green being casserole recipe off the back of the French is French fried onion bag. I usually doctor it up a little by adding extra fried onions into the recipe itself before it bakes. It makes it creamier and more flavorful.  VicMarie suggested adding more sliced fresh mushrooms to the recipe, which I will do next time I make it. 

4 cups green beans (about 2 cans)
1 can cream of mushroom soup
3/4 cup milk
1/8 teaspoon black pepper 
1 cup French fried onions (or as much as you want to add for flavor$

Bake uncovered at 350 degrees for 30 minutes. Top with some more fried onions and bake for 5 more minutes.


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Ok, I have made something like this years ago, and remember liking it, so I should give this a try soon.  My son LOVES creamed corn and I often make that for him.  It's very similar to your recipe, but without the breading!




It's delicious! I think he will really a like it. It's very rich and buttery and sweet.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> It does seem like spoon bread. Sure, I'm happy to post the recipe. Here it is.
> 
> Cornbread casserole:
> 
> 1 cup sour cream
> 1 can cream corn
> 1 can corn
> 1 box jiffy corn muffin mix
> 1 stick butter melted
> 
> Mix together, put in a 2 qt pan.
> Bake uncovered for 1 hour at
> 350 degrees.



Thanks for posting!   I have made that before but I don't remember it being called cornbread casserole.      Paula Deen has a similar dish but she calls it "corn casserole."


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks for posting!   I have made that before but I don't remember it being called cornbread casserole.      Paula Deen has a similar dish but she calls it "corn casserole."




That's what's in my recipe card too. I accidentally called it cornbread casserole because it tastes like cornbread to me.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks for posting!   I have made that before but I don't remember it being called cornbread casserole.      Paula Deen has a similar dish but she calls it "corn casserole."


 


Twoboyz said:


> That's what's in my recipe card too. I accidentally called it cornbread casserole because it tastes like cornbread to me.


 

I am gonna make this!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I am gonna make this!!!




Great! Let me know how you like it.


----------



## collegechic

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hmmmm..... I live in the South, and we have cornbread dressing, candied sweet potatoes in our family.  In past years we've had mirliton dressing/casserole.
> 
> At our Thanksgiving pot luck at work last week, someone brought a pumpkin souffle and it was good!  I thought it was sweet potatoes.
> 
> Some families make a dirty rice dressing, or have gumbo.
> 
> What are the dishes favored in other parts of the country?  I think that would be very interesting to find out.


I grew up in CT and we used to serve quince on Thanksgiving, generally as a tart. 
Found this fun article about what people serve around America http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...ng-recipes-across-the-united-states.html?_r=1


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> Haha..that's ok  I just use the green being casserole recipe off the back of the French is French fried onion bag. I usually doctor it up a little by adding extra fried onions into the recipe itself before it bakes. It makes it creamier and more flavorful.  VicMarie suggested adding more sliced fresh mushrooms to the recipe, which I will do next time I make it.
> 
> 4 cups green beans (about 2 cans)
> 1 can cream of mushroom soup
> 3/4 cup milk
> 1/8 teaspoon black pepper
> 1 cup French fried onions (or as much as you want to add for flavor$
> 
> Bake uncovered at 350 degrees for 30 minutes. Top with some more fried onions and bake for 5 more minutes.



Thanks, that is pretty much the way I make it too.  I know some people just can't stand this dish, but I like green beans almost any way and do love this casserole too!  I'm sure the markets are already a zoo with Thanksgiving meal shoppers, but I really should get the ingredients to make this later in the week!


----------



## Twoboyz

collegechic said:


> I grew up in CT and we used to serve quince on Thanksgiving, generally as a tart.
> 
> Found this fun article about what people serve around America http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...ng-recipes-across-the-united-states.html?_r=1




Wow, fun article! Thanks for posting. Some of those sound so good! Lobster Mac and Cheese....yum!


----------



## Nebo

I watched barefoot contessa make the lobster mc the other day. We will be at my doonista bff s house for Thanksgiving. She is making turkey breast, mashed sweet potatoes, green beans  and adult mac and cheese. Im bringing nutella cake  

Christmass is my forte, Ill share my cookie and sweets recipes with you ladies. It is some European sweets, common for the area I come from.


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Thanks, that is pretty much the way I make it too.  I know some people just can't stand this dish, but I like green beans almost any way and do love this casserole too!  I'm sure the markets are already a zoo with Thanksgiving meal shoppers, but I really should get the ingredients to make this later in the week!




I love it too. I once tried making it with frozen green beans and it just wasn't the same. It needs the mushy green beans from the can. Not the healthiest but so yummy! I think this dish is so misunderstood.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I watched barefoot contessa make the lobster mc the other day. We will be at my doonista bff s house for Thanksgiving. She is making turkey breast, mashed sweet potatoes, green beans  and adult mac and cheese. Im bringing nutella cake
> 
> Christmass is my forte, Ill share my cookie and sweets recipes with you ladies. It is some European sweets, common for the area I come from.




Hmmmm? Nutella cake? OMG I'm going to have to look up that recipe! Nutella is soooo good. It tastes like the best European chocolate with hazelnuts....melted. It doesn't get better.  I'd love to see some of your recipes. Have fun at BFF's house. It sounds like fun.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hmmmm..... I live in the South, and we have cornbread dressing, candied sweet potatoes in our family.  In past years we've had mirliton dressing/casserole.
> 
> At our Thanksgiving pot luck at work last week, someone brought a pumpkin souffle and it was good!  I thought it was sweet potatoes.
> 
> Some families make a dirty rice dressing, or have gumbo.
> 
> What are the dishes favored in other parts of the country?  I think that would be very interesting to find out.



I'm also a southern girl; born in South GA but lived in TX most of my life.  In the early 90's, my hubby and I were transferred to Baton Rouge for 3 years and I loved it there.  Anyhow, that's where I enjoyed my very first "fried turkey" and learned about King cake and lagniappe!     My favorite cookbooks are _River Road Recipes_ and_ Ralph and Kacoos_ cookbook from 20 years ago.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Hmmmm? Nutella cake? OMG I'm going to have to look up that recipe! Nutella is soooo good. It tastes like the best European chocolate with hazelnuts....melted. It doesn't get better.  I'd love to see some of your recipes. Have fun at BFF's house. It sounds like fun.



Yes! I need to translate the recipe from croatian and post it. This is the cake, two years ago. This year I will modify a recipe a bit. It is a very tall cake. It has around 9 very, very thin dough layers. Dough is made from eggwhites and minced almonds. On top of the dough layer is the nugat creme, then a thin layer of whipped creme. This is so moist and out of this world.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I love it too. I once tried making it with frozen green beans and it just wasn't the same. It needs the mushy green beans from the can. Not the healthiest but so yummy! I think this dish is so misunderstood.



I agree!  I have tried the "updated" and "healthy" versions and yuck-o.  Nothing compares to the canned beans/canned soup/canned onion rings original!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> Yes! I need to translate the recipe from croatian and post it. This is the cake, two years ago. This year I will modify a recipe a bit. It is a very tall cake. It has around 9 very, very thin dough layers. Dough is made from eggwhites and minced almonds. On top of the dough layer is the nugat creme, then a thin layer of whipped creme. This is so moist and out of this world.



OK, little Missy.  You must email me a piece of that ASAP.      I'll get the coffee on.


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, little Missy.  You must email me a piece of that ASAP.      I'll get the coffee on.


 I would love to share a piece or two ( we can be naughty together, lol.) . It takes time to make it, but oh boy is it good and decadent. Not too sweet though. Just right.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Yes! I need to translate the recipe from croatian and post it. This is the cake, two years ago. This year I will modify a recipe a bit. It is a very tall cake. It has around 9 very, very thin dough layers. Dough is made from eggwhites and minced almonds. On top of the dough layer is the nugat creme, then a thin layer of whipped creme. This is so moist and out of this world.




It looks and sounds so rich! A lot of work too!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, little Missy.  You must email me a piece of that ASAP.      I'll get the coffee on.




  lol


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> I would ove to share a piece or two ( we can be naughty together, lol.) . It takes time to make it, but oh boy is it good and decadent. Not too sweet though. Just right.



My sister-in-law makes a similar 12-layer cake with the very thin layers.  It is more of a yellow cake with chocolate ganache between the layers and as drizzled "frosting."  YUMMY, but a heck of a lot of trouble to make.


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> My sister-in-law makes a similar 12-layer cake with the very thin layers.  It is more of a yellow cake with chocolate ganache between the layers and as drizzled "frosting."  YUMMY, but a heck of a lot of trouble to make.



Sounds amazing! Im used to making cakes and sweets from scratch. And I do enjoy it, so time is of no importance,  love is  

Some of the Christmass sweets are gonna take me hours each, but its a large quantity that comes out of one measure, so its worth it.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks for posting!   I have made that before but I don't remember it being called cornbread casserole.      Paula Deen has a similar dish but she calls it "corn casserole."


I have made this dish also, but I add japapeno peppers and cheese.


Nebo said:


> Yes! I need to translate the recipe from croatian and post it. This is the cake, two years ago. This year I will modify a recipe a bit. It is a very tall cake. It has around 9 very, very thin dough layers. Dough is made from eggwhites and minced almonds. On top of the dough layer is the nugat creme, then a thin layer of whipped creme. This is so moist and out of this world.


Oh wow this looks amazing!


MiaBorsa said:


> I agree!  I have tried the "updated" and "healthy" versions and yuck-o.  Nothing compares to the canned beans/canned soup/canned onion rings original!!!



I agree, but about two years ago, I experimented with a slightly different but almost the same recipe using alfredo sauce in place of COM soup, and it was wonderful!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> I have made this dish also, but I add japapeno peppers and cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow this looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but about two years ago, I experimented with a slightly different but almost the same recipe using alfredo sauce in place of COM soup, and it was wonderful!




Jalapeños and cheese sounds yummy in there. Thank you!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> I have made this dish also, but I add japapeno peppers and cheese.



IIRC, Paula Deen's recipe has sour cream in it, too.       Is it supper time yet???


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> My sister-in-law makes a similar 12-layer cake with the very thin layers.  It is more of a yellow cake with chocolate ganache between the layers and as drizzled "frosting."  YUMMY, but a heck of a lot of trouble to make.




That sounds like what we call a dobache cake.


----------



## CatePNW

Nebo said:


> Yes! I need to translate the recipe from croatian and post it. This is the cake, two years ago. This year I will modify a recipe a bit. It is a very tall cake. It has around 9 very, very thin dough layers. Dough is made from eggwhites and minced almonds. On top of the dough layer is the nugat creme, then a thin layer of whipped creme. This is so moist and out of this world.


Wow, that looks and sounds great!  I don't have the patience to make anything like this, but love to eat it....LOL!

I saw your TJMaxx pics in the model thread and is that a black Vince Camuto bag you are wearing?  I'd love to see a pic of that bag.  I almost bought a black Camuto bag at TJMaxx during the summer, but couldn't make up my mind and then it was gone.


----------



## CatePNW

Went to Costco and two other grocery stores today and I'm not even cooking on Thanksgiving!  I wanted to get my needs out of the way.  Got a 12# turkey to cook probably next weekend.  And I got my big bag of French Fried Onions!  

DH spends enough $$$ at Costco that I told him I could have bought a bag for that.  Oh well, I will soon, haha!  Now that they sell alcohol that is a big part of his bill.


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Went to Costco and two other grocery stores today and I'm not even cooking on Thanksgiving!  I wanted to get my needs out of the way.  Got a 12# turkey to cook probably next weekend.  And I got my big bag of French Fried Onions!
> 
> DH spends enough $$$ at Costco that I told him I could have bought a bag for that.  Oh well, I will soon, haha!  Now that they sell alcohol that is a big part of his bill.




Lol! Looks like you're ready to cook!


----------



## MaryBel

You ladies are making me hungry...I'm taking notes of all the yummy recipes! 


I don't have big plans for Thursday. It will only be a feast for 3 so a turkey breast, mashed potatoes, gravy and some asparagus will do. Still need to decide on the bread and dessert.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> You ladies are making me hungry...I'm taking notes of all the yummy recipes!
> 
> 
> I don't have big plans for Thursday. It will only be a feast for 3 so a turkey breast, mashed potatoes, gravy and some asparagus will do. Still need to decide on the bread and dessert.




Well it sounds lovely. A quiet intimate dinner. Enjoy it MaryBel


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Well it sounds lovely. A quiet intimate dinner. Enjoy it MaryBel




Thanks TB!

Well, I doubt the quiet part 
My 7 yo boy loves being silly so it sounds like there are more than 1 kid. And if he and DH are watching cartoons together, it's crazy!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Thanks TB!
> 
> Well, I doubt the quiet part
> My 7 yo boy loves being silly so it sounds like there are more than 1 kid. And if he and DH are watching cartoons together, it's crazy!


----------



## Nebo

CatePNW said:


> I saw your TJMaxx pics in the model thread and is that a black Vince Camuto bag you are wearing?  I'd love to see a pic of that bag.  I almost bought a black Camuto bag at TJMaxx during the summer, but couldn't make up my mind and then it was gone.



Yes, it is! It was my first designer bag. Husband got it for me in Dillard's. Marked from 299$ to 149$. I got the boots to go with it too. Style name is Billy domed satchel.


----------



## Nebo

I was wearing it last week, when we had rainy days.


----------



## CatePNW

Nebo said:


> Yes, it is! It was my first designer bag. Husband got it for me in Dillard's. Marked from 299$ to 149$. I got the boots to go with it too. Style name is Billy domed satchel.



Ooh, that's a pretty bag and not the same one I saw.  I snapped this pic of it back then.  This is a Kylie satchel, and I think your Billy is a better design. The pretty hangtag is on the other side, but the bag is pretty plain, not a lot of contrast trim other than the strap hardware.


----------



## Twoboyz

Both of those black Vince's are cute. 

Nebo, you look so classy!


----------



## Nebo

CatePNW said:


> Ooh, that's a pretty bag and not the same one I saw.  I snapped this pic of it back then.  This is a Kylie satchel, and I think your Billy is a better design. The pretty hangtag is on the other side, but the bag is pretty plain, not a lot of contrast trim other than the strap hardware.
> 
> View attachment 2815145


Its probably from the same collection, they had a couple of different shapes, but somewhat similar. This one looks a bit boxy to me. I do love most of VC designs. And booots.


----------



## collegechic

That cake looks delish!!

Oh your bag looks so nice and great deal! I've been VC bags becoming more popular on campus especially the Jace tote


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Both of those black Vince's are cute.
> 
> Nebo, you look so classy!


Thank you, love! You always make my day with your kind comments.


----------



## Nebo

collegechic said:


> That cake looks delish!!
> 
> Oh your bag looks so nice and great deal! I've been VC bags becoming more popular on campus especially the Jace tote


Thank you! Jace is a nice shape in a satchel. They have some different versions. Until I get my Dooneys of my list, I put other brands on the sideline a bit


----------



## lovethatduck

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, little Missy.  You must email me a piece of that ASAP.      I'll get the coffee on.



Me, too! Me, too!

I'm willing to break my sugar and carb ban for a big slice.  Never tasted before, but it sounds super scrumptious. 

Not a cake baker (I prefer tarts), but I will venture to make this--soon as your translated recipe is posted.

Nothing like the holidays to have adventures in whipping up exciting savories and sweets!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> You ladies are making me hungry...I'm taking notes of all the yummy recipes!
> 
> 
> I don't have big plans for Thursday. It will only be a feast for 3 so a turkey breast, mashed potatoes, gravy and some asparagus will do. Still need to decide on the bread and dessert.


 
Sounds wonderful to me.  We are going to my sister in law's and there will be around 20 to 25 people there.  I don't enjoy that at all.  I'd rather something smaller. 

And that's not even all of the family members, or any of my family.


----------



## elbgrl

We will be with middle daughter and family for Thanksgiving.  Son and family are in Disney World, youngest daughter and family are in PA, and oldest daughter and family are in New Orleans.  We will be seeing them on Sunday when we all leave for a cruise.  Can't wait!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> We will be with middle daughter and family for Thanksgiving.  Son and family are in Disney World, youngest daughter and family are in PA, and oldest daughter and family are in New Orleans.  We will be seeing them on Sunday when we all leave for a cruise.  Can't wait!




That sounds like fun! I'm glad you all are coming together soon.  have fun!


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Sounds wonderful to me.  We are going to my sister in law's and there will be around 20 to 25 people there.  I don't enjoy that at all.  I'd rather something smaller.
> 
> And that's not even all of the family members, or any of my family.



That sounds like our TG, NAC.  We'll be at my MIL's with 25-30 extended family, kids whining, heat turned up too high, etc.     The good news is, I only have to make cranberry sauce and a relish tray.  

I hope all my TPF buddies have a wonderful Thanksgiving tomorrow!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Sounds wonderful to me.  We are going to my sister in law's and there will be around 20 to 25 people there.  I don't enjoy that at all.  I'd rather something smaller.
> 
> And that's not even all of the family members, or any of my family.


 
I know what you mean. I too rather have small gatherings.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> We will be with middle daughter and family for Thanksgiving.  Son and family are in Disney World, youngest daughter and family are in PA, and oldest daughter and family are in New Orleans.  We will be seeing them on Sunday when we all leave for a cruise.  Can't wait!


 
Oh a cruise, awesome! Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

In case anyone is interested I just called the outlet and they told me that the 50% off entire store is already going on today. I think I'm heading out there now!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> In case anyone is interested I just called the outlet and they told me that the 50% off entire store is already going on today. I think I'm heading out there now!



   I hope you find something great!!!   Take some spy shots for us.


----------



## Nebo

lovethatduck said:


> Me, too! Me, too!
> 
> I'm willing to break my sugar and carb ban for a big slice.  Never tasted before, but it sounds super scrumptious.
> 
> Not a cake baker (I prefer tarts), but I will venture to make this--soon as your translated recipe is posted.
> 
> Nothing like the holidays to have adventures in whipping up exciting savories and sweets!


 Ill be making a modified version of it today. If I have time, the recipe will go up tonight I tired to buy the freakin cake thingy with the cover to take it with you. Not one left in walmart. It was so crowded  by noon, you would think they were giving stuff away for free.



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Sounds wonderful to me.  We are going to my sister in law's and there will be around 20 to 25 people there.  I don't enjoy that at all.  I'd rather something smaller.
> 
> And that's not even all of the family members, or any of my family.


  Hope you still have a good time! 



elbgrl said:


> We will be with middle daughter and family for Thanksgiving.  Son and family are in Disney World, youngest daughter and family are in PA, and oldest daughter and family are in New Orleans.  We will be seeing them on Sunday when we all leave for a cruise.  Can't wait!



Cruise! So nice. Where are you going on a cruise,  if you dont mind sharing? Husband of Mine cant swim. But he said he wants to take me on a cruise. I promised him I would make it my top priority  to check out the rescue boats as soon as we step on it.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I hope you find something great!!!   Take some spy shots for us.




I have a couple goodies! I'll try to post pictures when I get home, but I have been having trouble posting pictures today. This app does not want to work! Sorry I couldn't get any spy shots. The store was not very crowded SAs were right there all the time.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> I have a couple goodies! I'll try to post pictures when I get home, but I have been having trouble posting pictures today. This app does not want to work! Sorry I couldn't get any spy shots. The store was not very crowded SAs were right there all the time.



Cant wait to see your catch!


----------



## elbgrl

Nebo said:


> Ill be making a modified version of it today. If I have time, the recipe will go up tonight I tired to buy the freakin cake thingy with the cover to take it with you. Not one left in walmart. It was so crowded  by noon, you would think they were giving stuff away for free.
> 
> Hope you still have a good time!
> 
> 
> 
> Cruise! So nice. Where are you going on a cruise,  if you dont mind sharing? Husband of Mine cant swim. But he said he wants to take me on a cruise. I promised him I would make it my top priority  to check out the rescue boats as soon as we step on it.



Hi Nebo, we are going on a 7 day out of New Orleans to Mexico, Belize and Honduras!  We have been on lots of cruises, but this will be our first one to these ports.  Excited!party:


----------



## Nebo

elbgrl said:


> Hi Nebo, we are going on a 7 day out of New Orleans to Mexico, Belize and Honduras!  We have been on lots of cruises, but this will be our first one to these ports.  Excited!party:



Sounds amazing! Enjoy it, darling


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Hi Nebo, we are going on a 7 day out of New Orleans to Mexico, Belize and Honduras!  We have been on lots of cruises, but this will be our first one to these ports.  Excited!party:



It sounds awesome!! Have a great time!


----------



## Nebo

I have posted the link to the original recipe for the cake  in croatian on the Happy holidays thread.  I am baking it right now. The whole house smells sooooo good.

I am taking pictures, hopefully I will post the recipe with my modifications and pictures tonight


----------



## elbgrl

Nebo said:


> Sounds amazing! Enjoy it, darling





Twoboyz said:


> It sounds awesome!! Have a great time!





Nebo said:


> I have posted the link to the original recipe for the cake  in croatian on the Happy holidays thread.  I am baking it right now. The whole house smells sooooo good.
> 
> I am taking pictures, hopefully I will post the recipe with my modifications and pictures tonight



Thanks ladies!

Nebo, I will look up your recipe!  Think I will try it when I get back, it looks wonderful. 

Happy Thanksiving everybody!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> Hi Nebo, we are going on a 7 day out of New Orleans to Mexico, Belize and Honduras!  We have been on lots of cruises, but this will be our first one to these ports.  Excited!party:




Have a wonderful time!!


----------



## Nebo

I am just done with the cake. The issue was that I only had one cake pan and had to make 4 layers. Hour went just on that. Note to self- buy more bakeware. I know its not a love holiday, but I felt like making little choco hearts.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I am just done with the cake. The issue was that I only had one cake pan and had to make 4 layers. Hour went just on that. Note to self- buy more bakeware. I know its not a love holiday, but I felt like making little choco hearts.



It's so pretty! It looks like snow on top of the cake.  I love the hearts.


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> I am just done with the cake. The issue was that I only had one cake pan and had to make 4 layers. Hour went just on that. Note to self- buy more bakeware. I know its not a love holiday, but I felt like making little choco hearts.




Yum! It looks delicious! 
Nebo, you can say they are fall leaves heart shaped!


----------



## Nebo

Hahaha, right! Fall leaves it is!


----------



## CatePNW

Nebo said:


> I am just done with the cake. The issue was that I only had one cake pan and had to make 4 layers. Hour went just on that. Note to self- buy more bakeware. I know its not a love holiday, but I felt like making little choco hearts.



I'll take a slice and a cup of coffee!  Looks great!


----------



## lovethatduck

Nebo said:


> I have posted the link to the original recipe for the cake  in croatian on the Happy holidays thread.  I am baking it right now. The whole house smells sooooo good.
> 
> I am taking pictures, hopefully I will post the recipe with my modifications and pictures tonight



Oooh!  Too late for video request?

Just got back from prepping tomorrow's feast with sister-in-law.  Elbow deep in turkeys
&#127831;&#127831;.  One turkey sitting in brine. Two others go into the smoker.


----------



## Nebo

lovethatduck said:


> Oooh!  Too late for video request?
> 
> Just got back from prepping tomorrow's feast with sister-in-law.  Elbow deep in turkeys
> &#127831;&#127831;.  One turkey sitting in brine. Two others go into the smoker.



Thats a whole lot of turkey))


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Yes, it is! It was my first designer bag. Husband got it for me in Dillard's. Marked from 299$ to 149$. I got the boots to go with it too. Style name is Billy domed satchel.


 

That is pretty!  I've seen this brand in stores, but never really looked at them before.  What do you think of the quality and the how the leather feels?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> That sounds like our TG, NAC.  We'll be at my MIL's with 25-30 extended family, kids whining, heat turned up too high, etc.     The good news is, I only have to make cranberry sauce and a relish tray.
> 
> I hope all my TPF buddies have a wonderful Thanksgiving tomorrow!


Yep.  Sounds like what mine will be like too.  We are bringing a ham and candied sweet potatoes.



MaryBel said:


> I know what you mean. I too rather have small gatherings.


I just don't like the loud gatherings anymore - I prefer it quieter.  My MIL was like that too. 



Nebo said:


> Ill be making a modified version of it today. If I have time, the recipe will go up tonight I tired to buy the freakin cake thingy with the cover to take it with you. Not one left in walmart. It was so crowded  by noon, you would think they were giving stuff away for free.
> 
> *Hope you still have a good time!*
> 
> Thanks!  You too!  I'm sure your cake will be wonderful.
> 
> 
> Cruise! So nice. Where are you going on a cruise,  if you dont mind sharing? Husband of Mine cant swim. But he said he wants to take me on a cruise. I promised him I would make it my top priority  to check out the rescue boats as soon as we step on it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Happy Thanksgiving ladies!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Happy Thanksgiving, ladies!  I'm peeking in as I drink my coffee this morning.  Soon the chaos will begin, lol.

If anyone goes out this evening for shopping - I hope you find what you're looking for.  I'm going out tomorrow with my sister in law shopping.  No idea which area yet though.  Not sure if we are going East or West, lol. Or North.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> I am just done with the cake. The issue was that I only had one cake pan and had to make 4 layers. Hour went just on that. Note to self- buy more bakeware. I know its not a love holiday, but I felt like making little choco hearts.


 
What a beautiful cake!


----------



## Jewel Lover

Happy Thanksgiving! I'm relishing being away from home, with friends. And not having to clean my house. And since we drove in so early and from so far, all I had to provide was apple cider and pomegranates for dinner. And enjoy that beautiful cake! Hearts are perfect for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Twoboyz

Jewel Lover said:


> Happy Thanksgiving! I'm relishing being away from home, with friends. And not having to clean my house. And since we drove in so early and from so far, all I had to provide was apple cider and pomegranates for dinner. And enjoy that beautiful cake! Hearts are perfect for Thanksgiving.




Enjoy Jewel!


----------



## Twoboyz

Happy Thanksgiving! Be happy, healthy, and safe.  Gobble, Gobble!


----------



## seton

I am in Hawaii and the mall is open. Did dooney close here? I Don see it.


----------



## collegechic

seton said:


> I am in Hawaii and the mall is open. Did dooney close here? I Don see it.


Just checked on the Dooney site and they only have Macy's listed as a seller in Hawaii.


----------



## collegechic

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Enjoy all your meals! Glad to be having a small gathering with just parents and my grandparent. And super jealous of all of you on vacation!


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> That is pretty!  I've seen this brand in stores, but never really looked at them before.  What do you think of the quality and the how the leather feels?



On this particular bag the quality is amazing. The leather is exactly like my dillen Chelsea. Pebbly, smooth, gorgeous. The lining is a bit plasticky umbrella feeling, but I'm just spoiled now by red Dooney lining hehehe.


----------



## CatePNW

Nebo said:


> On this particular bag the quality is amazing. The leather is exactly like my dillen Chelsea. Pebbly, smooth, gorgeous. The lining is a bit plasticky umbrella feeling, but I'm just spoiled now by red Dooney lining hehehe.


Did you see that super pebbly Camuto bag on the Dillards clearance sale today? 

http://www.dillards.com/product/Vin...209_zi_caviar&categoryId=642044&scrollTop=228


----------



## seton

collegechic said:


> Just checked on the Dooney site and they only have Macy's listed as a seller in Hawaii.




thx!
effin' DB! everytime I go to a city tht used to have a DB, they close it.


----------



## elbgrl

Happy Thanksgiving to all my friends on TPF!


----------



## MaryBel

Happy thanksgiving GFs!


----------



## Twoboyz

Happy thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!  I hope it was a good day for everyone.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I can't post a picture from my phone without wifi for some reason, but I scored a Denim Bristol at Dillards for $128!  The same one I looked at last weekend!  Sweet!!  I'm a happy camper!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I can't post a picture from my phone without wifi for some reason, but I scored a Denim Bristol at Dillards for $128!  The same one I looked at last weekend!  Sweet!!  I'm a happy camper!




Yay!! Great deal! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I can't post a picture from my phone without wifi for some reason, but I scored a Denim Bristol at Dillards for $128!  The same one I looked at last weekend!  Sweet!!  I'm a happy camper!




Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> thx!
> effin' DB! everytime I go to a city tht used to have a DB, they close it.




I'm sorry Seton. That's disappointing. The bright side is you're in Hawaii


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Yay!! Great deal! Congrats!


 


MaryBel said:


> Awesome! Congrats!


 
Thanks y'all!  I'm really happy about the Bristol.


----------



## MaryBel

I just went to the outlet again. The $99 dooneys were the pebbled leather small e/w slouch bags and some small saffiano totes. The wristlets were fabric signature flap wristlets. Left empty handed from Dooney.

Got some sweaters at Van Heusen and a Coach Carlyle in milk, a leopard print scarf, a zebra phone wristlet and a MFF teal wristlet that I had to get, the color was just too cute.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I just went to the outlet again. The $99 dooneys were the pebbled leather small e/w slouch bags and some small saffiano totes. The wristlets were fabric signature flap wristlets. Left empty handed from Dooney.
> 
> Got some sweaters at Van Heusen and a Coach Carlyle in milk, a leopard print scarf, a zebra phone wristlet and a MFF teal wristlet that I had to get, the color was just too cute.




Oh well, no Dooney's but you got lots of other goodies.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> I just went to the outlet again. The $99 dooneys were the pebbled leather small e/w slouch bags and some small saffiano totes. The wristlets were fabric signature flap wristlets. Left empty handed from Dooney.
> 
> Got some sweaters at Van Heusen and a Coach Carlyle in milk, a leopard print scarf, a zebra phone wristlet and a MFF teal wristlet that I had to get, the color was just too cute.


 
Sounds like you still did pretty good.  I've looked at the Carlyle in milk and it is pretty.  But I'm a dirt magnet with light colored bags, so I've never gotten her.

MY SIL and I are planning a road trip to Destin to check the outlet there.  I never made the earlier trip I had planned, but maybe this one will happen.  That outlet has Coach, MK and Dooney.


----------



## Jewel Lover

Twoboyz said:


> Enjoy Jewel!


Thank you! I did. I hope you all enjoyed your holiday weekends as well...now, back to work!


----------



## MaryBel

Has anybody ordered from ILD since they had the site makeover? I had an account with them but now every time I try to sign in, it doesn't recognize my user, not even to reset the password.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Has anybody ordered from ILD since they had the site makeover? I had an account with them but now every time I try to sign in, it doesn't recognize my user, not even to reset the password.



Hmmm, that's strange.  I had to reset my password on Dooney.com yesterday when I ordered so you'd think maybe ILD would require the same.  Did you try to sign up for a new account? Will it let you do that, or is it saying you're already registered.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Hmmm, that's strange.  I had to reset my password on Dooney.com yesterday when I ordered so you'd think maybe ILD would require the same.  Did you try to sign up for a new account? Will it let you do that, or is it saying you're already registered.


 
I had to do the same at Dooney.com but for ILD, it doesn't recognize my email at all, not even to reset the password. 


I did not try to create another account since my guess is that it will probably create a new one and I'd like to keep using the same one I have since it has my order history. I just send them a question, let's see what they say, if they reply. If not, I'll try to create a new account.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I had to do the same at Dooney.com but for ILD, it doesn't recognize my email at all, not even to reset the password.
> 
> 
> I did not try to create another account since my guess is that it will probably create a new one and I'd like to keep using the same one I have since it has my order history. I just send them a question, let's see what they say, if they reply. If not, I'll try to create a new account.



Good luck. It's so frustrating when glitches like this happen! What are you going to order?


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Good luck. It's so frustrating when glitches like this happen! What are you going to order?




Actually I ordered last night but did it as a guest since my account wouldn't work. I ordered the small Florentine wallet in red and a key chain. I liked the wallet since it was small to carry in the flap bag I got recently, the one with the shearling flap.


I just got an answer and they told me that they did not carry over the accounts, that I needed to create a new one. I just did.


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> Has anybody ordered from ILD since they had the site makeover? I had an account with them but now every time I try to sign in, it doesn't recognize my user, not even to reset the password.



MaryBel,
I could not get into the site without opening an account. I did and placed an order for the small kisslock that comes with the logo locks.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Actually I ordered last night but did it as a guest since my account wouldn't work. I ordered the small Florentine wallet in red and a key chain. I liked the wallet since it was small to carry in the flap bag I got recently, the one with the shearling flap.
> 
> 
> I just got an answer and they told me that they did not carry over the accounts, that I needed to create a new one. I just did.




That's good to know. Sorry you lost all that history. The wallet sounds cute.


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> MaryBel,
> I could not get into the site without opening an account. I did and placed an order for the small kisslock that comes with the logo locks.




If it's the same one I got at the outlet, it's actually a little nicer than the one that comes with the logo lock. It has an extra little leather backing piece under the metal logo plate. I didn't notice this until someone here on the forum pointed it out.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> If it's the same one I got at the outlet, it's actually a little nicer than the one that comes with the logo lock. It has an extra little leather backing piece under the metal logo plate. I didn't notice this until someone here on the forum pointed it out.


 
You are right TB! 
It was me who posted the pics of both!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> You are right TB!
> It was me who posted the pics of both!




I thought it was you or Sarah.


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> I just went to the outlet again. The $99 dooneys were the pebbled leather small e/w slouch bags and some small saffiano totes. The wristlets were fabric signature flap wristlets. Left empty handed from Dooney.
> 
> Got some sweaters at Van Heusen and a Coach Carlyle in milk, a leopard print scarf, a zebra phone wristlet and a MFF teal wristlet that I had to get, the color was just too cute.


You got all kinds of goodies! I just got a pair of Marc Jacobs sunglasses and dior eyeshadow palette. I loveeee both. On B. Friday they had Dooneys on sale in dillards. I walked around with samba satchel in black, but I concluded I wanted a black flo not a pebbly leather. It was a 100$ , really good price.


----------



## Nebo

Nougat cake, original recipe

INGREDIENTS

Cake dough:
12 egg whites
12  tbsp of sugar
3 tbsp of flour
3 tbsp of bread crumbs
24 tbsp of minced  hazelnuts ( first time I used almonds, second  walnuts)

Cream:
12  egg yolks 
2 bags of pudding with sweet cream flavor 
700 ml of milk
150 grams of chocolate
3 big spoonfuls  of nutella
250 grams of butter
50 grams of confectioners  sugar

Extra:
150 grams of minced hazelnuts 
30 grams of butter
300 grams of whipped cream 
around 15  tbsp of minced hazelnuts

Making of the dough:
 Whisk the egg whites  and add sugar, until you get firm peaks. Add flour, hazelnuts i crumbs. From the mix, make thin layers. The author notes that she mixes it in four parts : 4 tbsp og egg whites,  4 sugar, 1 flour, 1 crumbs and 8 of hazelnuts. From that she makes three layers. You shoud have between 7 to 9 baked layers from the entire mix. 
Bake on 360 for 10 min. As soon as the layers lightly change color, they are done.

Making of the cream:
200 ml of milk, egg yolks  and pudding - mix together. Put the remaining milk with sugar on medium heat, until it is close to boil. Add the milk, yolk, pudding mix to it and continuously  stir until the mix is thick. Add chocolate to the mix, stir  until melted. Leave the cream to cool off. 

Out of extra 150 grams of hazelnuts and butter make an almost liquid mix in a processor.  In the cool cream add this mix, butter and nutella.


Take the cake layers. Put the cream on, then some whipped cream, sprinkle with the remaining  hazelnuts and top of with another cake layer, continue until you are done.

Decorate with whipped cream.

The original recipe is on coolinarika.com/recept/nugatela-torta/ with the pictures of the cake.

I will post how I modified and simplified the recipe for the cake I made for Thanksgiving.


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> You got all kinds of goodies! I just got a pair of Marc Jacobs sunglasses and dior eyeshadow palette. I loveeee both. On B. Friday they had Dooneys on sale in dillards. I walked around with samba satchel in black, but I concluded I wanted a black flo not a pebbly leather. It was a 100$ , really good price.


 

Thanks! 
Your goodies sound great too! I got some make up too but it was the TSV bare minerals from the Q. I love them! The clutch they came with is really pretty!


Dillard's has the best sales ever! I ordered some things on line but there was not much available and not as reduced as in the stores, but still managed to do more damage.


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Nougat cake, original recipe
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> 
> Cake dough:
> 12 egg whites
> 12  tbsp of sugar
> 3 tbsp of flour
> 3 tbsp of bread crumbs
> 24 tbsp of minced  hazelnuts ( first time I used almonds, second  walnuts)
> 
> Cream:
> 12  egg yolks
> 2 bags of pudding with sweet cream flavor
> 700 ml of milk
> 150 grams of chocolate
> 3 big spoonfuls  of nutella
> 250 grams of butter
> 50 grams of confectioners  sugar
> 
> Extra:
> 150 grams of minced hazelnuts
> 30 grams of butter
> 300 grams of whipped cream
> around 15  tbsp of minced hazelnuts
> 
> Making of the dough:
> Whisk the egg whites  and add sugar, until you get firm peaks. Add flour, hazelnuts i crumbs. From the mix, make thin layers. The author notes that she mixes it in four parts : 4 tbsp og egg whites,  4 sugar, 1 flour, 1 crumbs and 8 of hazelnuts. From that she makes three layers. You shoud have between 7 to 9 baked layers from the entire mix.
> Bake on 360 for 10 min. As soon as the layers lightly change color, they are done.
> 
> Making of the cream:
> 200 ml of milk, egg yolks  and pudding - mix together. Put the remaining milk with sugar on medium heat, until it is close to boil. Add the milk, yolk, pudding mix to it and continuously  stir until the mix is thick. Add chocolate to the mix, stir  until melted. Leave the cream to cool off.
> 
> Out of extra 150 grams of hazelnuts and butter make an almost liquid mix in a processor.  In the cool cream add this mix, butter and nutella.
> 
> 
> Take the cake layers. Put the cream on, then some whipped cream, sprinkle with the remaining  hazelnuts and top of with another cake layer, continue until you are done.
> 
> Decorate with whipped cream.
> 
> The original recipe is on coolinarika.com/recept/nugatela-torta/ with the pictures of the cake.
> 
> I will post how I modified and simplified the recipe for the cake I made for Thanksgiving.


 
This recipe sound so yummy! I will make it for Christmas!
Thank you Nebo for taking the time to translate it for us. btw, I love the measurements are in the metric system, as it is what I'm used to.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo, thanks for the recipe! I am going to try to venture out of the land of my specialty, chocolate chip cookies. This looks delicious!


----------



## Nebo

I cant wait for the pictures and commentary!  Ill update with the cream cheese cream version with pics, as soon as I get around it. About metric.. I'm  still struggling  with US messurments and sizes. 
Week before Christmas, Ill be baking more sweets for my bff to give as gifts, so Ill post those too, they are perfect for the holidays and bite sized.

Dillards had awesome sales, but it was soooo crowded. I got the sunglasses for 40$, originally  170$. I love them, they are perfect for driving.


----------



## hopi

Nebo said:


> Nougat cake, original recipe
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> 
> Cake dough:
> 12 egg whites
> 12  tbsp of sugar
> 3 tbsp of flour
> 3 tbsp of bread crumbs
> 24 tbsp of minced  hazelnuts ( first time I used almonds, second  walnuts)
> 
> Cream:
> 12  egg yolks
> 2 bags of pudding with sweet cream flavor
> 700 ml of milk
> 150 grams of chocolate
> 3 big spoonfuls  of nutella
> 250 grams of butter
> 50 grams of confectioners  sugar
> 
> Extra:
> 150 grams of minced hazelnuts
> 30 grams of butter
> 300 grams of whipped cream
> around 15  tbsp of minced hazelnuts
> 
> Making of the dough:
> Whisk the egg whites  and add sugar, until you get firm peaks. Add flour, hazelnuts i crumbs. From the mix, make thin layers. The author notes that she mixes it in four parts : 4 tbsp og egg whites,  4 sugar, 1 flour, 1 crumbs and 8 of hazelnuts. From that she makes three layers. You shoud have between 7 to 9 baked layers from the entire mix.
> Bake on 360 for 10 min. As soon as the layers lightly change color, they are done.
> 
> Making of the cream:
> 200 ml of milk, egg yolks  and pudding - mix together. Put the remaining milk with sugar on medium heat, until it is close to boil. Add the milk, yolk, pudding mix to it and continuously  stir until the mix is thick. Add chocolate to the mix, stir  until melted. Leave the cream to cool off.
> 
> Out of extra 150 grams of hazelnuts and butter make an almost liquid mix in a processor.  In the cool cream add this mix, butter and nutella.
> 
> 
> Take the cake layers. Put the cream on, then some whipped cream, sprinkle with the remaining  hazelnuts and top of with another cake layer, continue until you are done.
> 
> Decorate with whipped cream.
> 
> The original recipe is on coolinarika.com/recept/nugatela-torta/ with the pictures of the cake.
> 
> I will post how I modified and simplified the recipe for the cake I made for Thanksgiving.



Wow Nebo
That seems like more work than my whole meal
How about you just make us one, party at your house


----------



## Vicmarie

Hi ladies ! I am wanting a zip zip satchel at a good deal ! If you guys see any around can you please let me know ?  thank you !


----------



## Nebo

hopi said:


> Wow Nebo
> That seems like more work than my whole meal
> How about you just make us one, party at your house


Hahahaha, you ladies do the dishes It seems like a lot of work, but thats how it is with cooking from scratch. Thats the reason I make this cake only once a year, lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Hi ladies ! I am wanting a zip zip satchel at a good deal ! If you guys see any around can you please let me know ?  thank you !




Hi Vickie, 

I think the outlets have 40% off. I'm not sure if there are specific colors at more of a discount. Ilovedooney has all one color pebbled leather in black, red, and Tmorro for $99. They have all one color caramel for $148 and a forest with tan trim for $99. Macy's is having 25% off friends and family right now too. Good luck!


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Hi Vickie,
> 
> I think the outlets have 40% off. I'm not sure if there are specific colors at more of a discount. Ilovedooney has all one color pebbled leather in black, red, and Tmorro for $99. They have all one color caramel for $148 and a forest with tan trim for $99. Macy's is having 25% off friends and family right now too. Good luck!



Wow TB 
Thanks for the heads up.
 Had the Navy and T-moro in my cart from the other day at at  $158.  Black was my first love but need some fresh dark browns for the winter. Navy must be SO.
Ordered the Burgandy Cora from Coach FOS so don't think I need a red.  I just love the shape. Also ordered another kiss lock in Red.


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Wow TB
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Had the Navy and T-moro in my cart from the other day at at  $158.  Black was my first love but need some fresh dark browns for the winter. Navy must be SO.
> 
> Ordered the Burgandy Cora from Coach FOS so don't think I need a red.  I just love the shape. Also ordered another kiss lock in Red.




My pleasure! I love my zip zip and I think everyone needs one. Lol.  I really love the kiss lock in red. I would order it if I wasn't planning to someday get the logo lock hobo in red. Still thinking on that one. Love anything in burgundy too! That's why I can't decide between the red and Crimson logo lock.


----------



## Punkie

So I thought I would share  that I am in love with a new foundation. It's the tarte amazonian clay mineral makeup. 

I love foundations and try alot , but this foundation is great and it had a springy middle area that bounces the minerals up into your brush so you start seeing coverage as you buff it into your skin.

I got mine at ulta but qvc has it with the brush so next time I'm going to order that.


----------



## Twoboyz

Punkie said:


> So I thought I would share  that I am in love with a new foundation. It's the tarte amazonian clay mineral makeup.
> 
> I love foundations and try alot , but this foundation is great and it had a springy middle area that bounces the minerals up into your brush so you start seeing coverage as you buff it into your skin.
> 
> I got mine at ulta but qvc has it with the brush so next time I'm going to order that.




Is this a powder foundation? I tried one powder foundation and it was IT cosmetics. It seemed to accentuate the wrinkles around my eyes too much. Does this one do that? I'm guessing by how much you love it probably not.  Currently I don't use a foundation. I just use Peter Thomas Roth CC cream and Laura Geller brightening bronzer over it to set it. I also just discovered IT cosmetics Bye Bye Undereye concealer which I love.


----------



## Punkie

Twoboyz said:


> Is this a powder foundation? I tried one powder foundation and it was IT cosmetics. It seemed to accentuate the wrinkles around my eyes too much. Does this one do that? I'm guessing by how much you love it probably not.  Currently I don't use a foundation. I just use Peter Thomas Roth CC cream and Laura Geller brightening bronzer over it to set it. I also just discovered IT cosmetics Bye Bye Undereye concealer which I love.



Oh I should try that concealer !  I also tried the IT COSMETICS  celebration mineral foundation and it looked horrible on me after an hour.  It was blotchy on my dry area and made my oily areas look greasy. 

Yes it's a loose powder foundation and I apply it with a kabuki brush. At first I felt like I wasn't getting much coverage but the minerals were getting far in my brush so I just pressed the brush firmer on my face and buffed. I hated bare minerals cause it made me itch and this does not at all. I used to love liquid foundation but now I'm hooked on powders since they don't look as heavy.  I have very dry cheeks and smile lines and it does not accentuate them. 

I got it from ulta this time because they have an awesome return policy and felt like if I didn't like it I could return it , but thankfully I won't be doing that.


----------



## Nebo

Punkie said:


> So I thought I would share  that I am in love with a new foundation. It's the tarte amazonian clay mineral makeup.
> 
> I love foundations and try alot , but this foundation is great and it had a springy middle area that bounces the minerals up into your brush so you start seeing coverage as you buff it into your skin.
> 
> I got mine at ulta but qvc has it with the brush so next time I'm going to order that.



Good to know! I wanted to try tarte liquid foundation, but ended up trying the Estee L. and loving it.

TB, as our skin matures, we should stick more to cream and liquid based foundations. You ll notice that some anti age foundation s have more silicone to help them glide on better and they also have almost a shimmery aspect to them. That helps defuse wrinkles and give dewiness, in order to imitate young skin.

Eyeshadows should be less matte and not too shimmery or frosty. 

With that being said, each skin type has to have an individually tailored routine, we are all different.

Your skin looks amazing, so your routine must be a good one.


----------



## Twoboyz

Punkie said:


> Oh I should try that concealer !  I also tried the IT COSMETICS  celebration mineral foundation and it looked horrible on me after an hour.  It was blotchy on my dry area and made my oily areas look greasy.
> 
> Yes it's a loose powder foundation and I apply it with a kabuki brush. At first I felt like I wasn't getting much coverage but the minerals were getting far in my brush so I just pressed the brush firmer on my face and buffed. I hated bare minerals cause it made me itch and this does not at all. I used to love liquid foundation but now I'm hooked on powders since they don't look as heavy.  I have very dry cheeks and smile lines and it does not accentuate them.
> 
> I got it from ulta this time because they have an awesome return policy and felt like if I didn't like it I could return it , but thankfully I won't be doing that.




Thanks Punkie. Maybe I'll
Have to check it out. I didn't know ilta had a good return policy so that's good to know.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Good to know! I wanted to try tarte liquid foundation, but ended up trying the Estee L. and loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> TB, as our skin matures, we should stick more to cream and liquid based foundations. You ll notice that some anti age foundation s have more silicone to help them glide on better and they also have almost a shimmery aspect to them. That helps defuse wrinkles and give dewiness, in order to imitate young skin.
> 
> 
> 
> Eyeshadows should be less matte and not too shimmery or frosty.
> 
> 
> 
> With that being said, each skin type has to have an individually tailored routine, we are all different.
> 
> 
> 
> Your skin looks amazing, so your routine must be a good one.




Thanks Nebo. You are very sweet  your skin is amazing too  I do like a dewy look and glowing. I didn't know anti aging foundations contained silicone. That's interesting and I bet it helps.  Not a big eyeshadow person since I have hooded eyes and my kids get swallowed up, but I do notice that shimmers and glitters look awful on me, but I love how they look on everyone else.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Nebo. You are very sweet  your skin is amazing too  I do like a dewy look and glowing. I didn't know anti aging foundations contained silicone. That's interesting and I bet it helps.  Not a big eyeshadow person since I have hooded eyes and my kids get swallowed up, but I do notice that shimmers and glitters look awful on me, but I love how they look on everyone else.




My mom has the same eyes. Usually a nice  light wash of a nice, warm, satin highlight color, with a little natural brown on the outer edge ( not in the crease) with mascara- does the trick.  Smaller brushes in general, because you need more control.
 For a night out, you could experiment with eyeliners. You can use an eyeliner to change the shape or define the eye a bit more. Its a professional deformity I guess- Im a  make up artist by trade


----------



## Punkie

Nebo said:


> Good to know! I wanted to try tarte liquid foundation, but ended up trying the Estee L. and loving it.
> 
> TB, as our skin matures, we should stick more to cream and liquid based foundations. You ll notice that some anti age foundation s have more silicone to help them glide on better and they also have almost a shimmery aspect to them. That helps defuse wrinkles and give dewiness, in order to imitate young skin.
> 
> Eyeshadows should be less matte and not too shimmery or frosty.
> 
> With that being said, each skin type has to have an individually tailored routine, we are all different.
> 
> Your skin looks amazing, so your routine must be a good one.



Nebo, I tried the liquid tarte amazonian clay . It definitely long lasting. Which estee lauder are you using ? I like the double wear liquid alot and that's my go to liquid foundation. 

It's been really rough finding a foundation because my skin has changed so much , from oily to dry now to combo. No one warned me this would happen as I aged !!!


----------



## Nebo

Punkie said:


> Nebo, I tried the liquid tarte amazonian clay . It definitely long lasting. Which estee lauder are you using ? I like the double wear liquid alot and that's my go to liquid foundation.
> 
> It's been really rough finding a foundation because my skin has changed so much , from oily to dry now to combo. No one warned me this would happen as I aged !!!



Im in the same boat! Had oily skin, but I knew as I was growing older that the oiliness was now coming from my skin need the fat and not getting it, so it was overproducing to compensate.

Specially in the winter and with the heat on everywhere. Good skincare is the holy letter of a good beauty routine. Right now Im using Josie Maran Infinity cream and I looooveee it. Im using double wear light and it is awesome for me now. I just have to make sure with these type of foundations that I have no dry patches, cause they will show.

Before this I used Clinique superbalanced, but it was a love and hate relationship. Im really happy with double wear light for now.


----------



## Punkie

Nebo said:


> Im in the same boat! Had oily skin, but I knew as I was growing older that the oiliness was now coming from my skin need the fat and not getting it, so it was overproducing to compensate.
> 
> Specially in the winter and with the heat on everywhere. Good skincare is the holy letter of a good beauty routine. Right now Im using Josie Maran Infinity cream and I looooveee it. Im using double wear light and it is awesome for me now. I just have to make sure with these type of foundations that I have no dry patches, cause they will show.
> 
> Before this I used Clinique superbalanced, but it was a love and hate relationship. Im really happy with double wear light for now.



That's what I was using before too ! But even though the superbalanced looked and felt great it wasn't enough coverage. 

I want to look into that Josie Maran ifinity cream. I haven't had any luck with moisturizers because they are all either too light or too heavy and make me want to wash my face again. Lol. Thank you for the recommendation !!


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Good to know! I wanted to try tarte liquid foundation, but ended up trying the Estee L. and loving it.
> 
> TB, as our skin matures, we should stick more to cream and liquid based foundations. You ll notice that some anti age foundation s have more silicone to help them glide on better and they also have almost a shimmery aspect to them. That helps defuse wrinkles and give dewiness, in order to imitate young skin.
> 
> Eyeshadows should be less matte and not too shimmery or frosty.
> 
> With that being said, each skin type has to have an individually tailored routine, we are all different.
> 
> Your skin looks amazing, so your routine must be a good one.




I use the tarte primer and then just some bare minerals on top for color. The first time I wore it, DH even commented on it (he never does), he said my face looked perfect, like airbrush perfect! I noticed this too. I was also wearing this one day I was in the SF bay and forgot to apply sunscreen, well, my shoulders burned a bit, not my face! Yay for tarte!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> My mom has the same eyes. Usually a nice  light wash of a nice, warm, satin highlight color, with a little natural brown on the outer edge ( not in the crease) with mascara- does the trick.  Smaller brushes in general, because you need more control.
> 
> For a night out, you could experiment with eyeliners. You can use an eyeliner to change the shape or define the eye a bit more. Its a professional deformity I guess- Im a  make up artist by trade




You are? That's so cool. Thanks for the tips. I have been watching a lot of YouTube videos about how to do eyes and hooded eyes in particular. I never used to wear any eye shadow but now I'm experimenting a little. There are a lot of good tutorials on there and most of them do exactly what you said. I do like to stick with neutrals and have noticed that if I don't use eyeliner it opens up my eyes. It's hard because I've used eyeliner forever.


----------



## seton

Twoboyz said:


> You are? That's so cool. Thanks for the tips. I have been watching a lot of YouTube videos about how to do eyes and hooded eyes in particular. I never used to wear any eye shadow but now I'm experimenting a little. There are a lot of good tutorials on there and most of them do exactly what you said. I do like to stick with neutrals and have noticed that if I don't use eyeliner it opens up my eyes. It's hard because I've used eyeliner forever.



IMO, Lisa Eldridge's video on aging/hooded eyes is the best on YT. You should check it out if u havent already.


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> IMO, Lisa Eldridge's video on aging/hooded eyes is the best on YT. You should check it out if u havent already.




I will be sure to check it out Seton. Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## elbgrl

Back from vacay and wow, lots of new posters and beautiful new bags!  Congratulations to all!

On another note, I'm trying to keep from buying the Tessuta.  Almost got it on the DOD sale, but note to everyone, please check I Love Dooney first, as some of the same bags are cheaper on there.


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Back from vacay and wow, lots of new posters and beautiful new bags!  Congratulations to all!
> 
> On another note, I'm trying to keep from buying the Tessuta.  Almost got it on the DOD sale, but note to everyone, please check I Love Dooney first, as some of the same bags are cheaper on there.



Welcome Back Rosie,
We missed you
12 DOD must be a marketing ploy this year to send everyone to ILD, the pricing has been sad to say the least, I will be holding out on Tessuta for a while and for sure til after the holidays and maybe even the spring offerings


----------



## elbgrl

Hi hopi, I missed ya'll too!

I just ordered the Tessuta shopper from ILD for $149, free shipping and no tax, and Dooney wants $298!  And that's at the DOD price, duh.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Hi hopi, I missed ya'll too!
> 
> I just ordered the Tessuta shopper from ILD for $149, free shipping and no tax, and Dooney wants $298!  And that's at the DOD price, duh.




Woo hoo!! Great price! Welcome back.  

Also another thing to be aware of, ilovedooney is also a seller on eBay. Their prices for the same items are kit the sale. Currently ilovedooney site had better prices, but I noticed one item was cheaper in ebay, the patent zip around wallet.


----------



## Twoboyz

Hi guys, if anyone spots a Crimson Stanwich satchel anywhere, can you please let me know? I'd appreciate it very much. One slipped by me on Macys.com and I'm regretting it. Dooney says they are discontinued and the only places I might find them are at Macy's or Dillard's. Both are out of stock in Crimson. He also said they might show up at Marshall's or TJ Maxx.  So sad. Thanks so much.


----------



## HarliRexx

elbgrl said:


> Hi hopi, I missed ya'll too!
> 
> I just ordered the Tessuta shopper from ILD for $149, free shipping and no tax, and Dooney wants $298!  And that's at the DOD price, duh.




Which color did you choose? I might have to pick one up at that price too.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Hi guys, if anyone spots a Crimson Stanwich satchel anywhere, can you please let me know? I'd appreciate it very much. One slipped by me on Macys.com and I'm regretting it. Dooney says they are discontinued and the only places I might find them are at Macy's or Dillard's. Both are out of stock in Crimson. He also said they might show up at Marshall's or TJ Maxx.  So sad. Thanks so much.



I ll keep an eye out. Did you chech the double pocket in crimson. I have it and it is beautiful in crimson.


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> Woo hoo!! Great price! Welcome back.
> 
> Also another thing to be aware of, ilovedooney is also a seller on eBay. Their prices for the same items are kit the sale. Currently ilovedooney site had better prices, but I noticed one item was cheaper in ebay, the patent zip around wallet.


Thanks TB, I need to remember to check over there too.


HarliRexx said:


> Which color did you choose? I might have to pick one up at that price too.



They have several colors.  I got the marine and cocoa.

OMG my identical bag I just bought at ILD for $149 is listed at ILD's Ebay store for $418!  Are they kidding?


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Thanks TB, I need to remember to check over there too.
> 
> 
> OMG my identical bag I just bought at ILD for $149 is listed at ILD's Ebay store for $418!  Are they kidding?




There has to be something wrong with that! That's crazy!  I can't wait to see your bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I ll keep an eye out. Did you chech the double pocket in crimson. I have it and it is beautiful in crimson.




I'll have to look for that one. They had it at the outlet, but not in Crimson. I'm also looking for a deal. I think every flo is beautiful in Crimson. I really love the two tone look of the Stanwich though. Thanks for keeping an eye out for me.


----------



## lurkernomore

elbgrl said:


> Hi hopi, I missed ya'll too!
> 
> I just ordered the Tessuta shopper from ILD for $149, free shipping and no tax, and Dooney wants $298!  And that's at the DOD price, duh.




Hi, I just did the same thing! I believe we are going to be bag twins! I am usually over at Coach, but have had a long-term off again, on again affair with Dooney over the years.


----------



## elbgrl

lurkernomore said:


> Hi, I just did the same thing! I believe we are going to be bag twins! I am usually over at Coach, but have had a long-term off again, on again affair with Dooney over the years.



You know, the interesting thing is, when I saw it on the Dooney site early this morning, I went to ILD to check the price and it was $249!  They dropped the price $100 a couple of hours later!


----------



## lurkernomore

elbgrl said:


> You know, the interesting thing is, when I saw it on the Dooney site early this morning, I went to ILD to check the price and it was $249!  They dropped the price $100 a couple of hours later!




I did a quick peak at the Dooney site at work, but when I got home and saw the price on ILD,  I couldn't stop myself from getting it!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Hi guys, if anyone spots a Crimson Stanwich satchel anywhere, can you please let me know? I'd appreciate it very much. One slipped by me on Macys.com and I'm regretting it. Dooney says they are discontinued and the only places I might find them are at Macy's or Dillard's. Both are out of stock in Crimson. He also said they might show up at Marshall's or TJ Maxx.  So sad. Thanks so much.




I'll look out... Oooo, I bet that's pretty!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'll look out... Oooo, I bet that's pretty!!




Thanks Pcan. It's sooooo pretty! Gosh I want it.


----------



## lonesomeoctober

just posted in deals thread...screen shot from ild-ebay store...check the prices!  very strange for dooney. especially since the 12 days promo has been a bust thus far--imo.  

who knows?  maybe they made far too many e-w tessutas?

anyhow, grab it quick if you want one -- may be a different price an hour from now!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I just saw the SANTORINIS and Cambells on ILD.  Also some of the bags that were just on the 12DoD (quilted stuff, some pebbled, etc.) are CHEAPER on ILD today.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I just saw the SANTORINIS and Cambells on ILD.  Also some of the bags that were just on the 12DoD (quilted stuff, some pebbled, etc.) are CHEAPER on ILD today.



Thank you! Going to check them out.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I just saw the SANTORINIS and Cambells on ILD.  Also some of the bags that were just on the 12DoD (quilted stuff, some pebbled, etc.) are CHEAPER on ILD today.



I can't find the campbells.  The Santorini's are a great deal!

ETA: Sorry, I found them.  They are listed under Croco Fino


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I can't find the campbells.  The Santorini's are a great deal!
> 
> ETA: Sorry, I found them.  They are listed under Croco Fino



Yeah, I forgot they were under the Croco Finos, sorry.   I ordered ANOTHER Santorini belted shopper, so I'll be returning the one from Dooney.com.  The ILD price was too good to pass up.


----------



## Twoboyz

Well, I just purchased two bags from ILD. I got the Santorini satchel in gray and the small Dillen Satchel in taupe. I've always liked that color combo, the taupe with the honey trim. And that's all folks....I'm done!

Thank you Sarah for the heads up on the Santorini's!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Yeah, I forgot they were under the Croco Finos, sorry.   I ordered ANOTHER Santorini belted shopper, so I'll be returning the one from Dooney.com.  The ILD price was too good to pass up.



Yeah, I was wondering about that.  Well, that's good you got it even cheaper!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Well, I just purchased two bags from ILD. I got the Santorini satchel in gray and the small Dillen Satchel in taupe. I've always liked that color combo, the taupe with the honey trim. And that's all folks....I'm done!
> 
> Thank you Sarah for the heads up on the Santorini's!



  Yay!   Sounds like you got some beauties coming!   

I was so surprised to see those Santorinis and the quilted bags that were just on the 12DoD for cheaper.  What the heck??   Anyhow, I'm glad we nabbed some deals; those will probably go up $200 by tomorrow.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Yay!   Sounds like you got some beauties coming!
> 
> I was so surprised to see those Santorinis and the quilted bags that were just on the 12DoD for cheaper.  What the heck??   Anyhow, I'm glad we nabbed some deals; those will probably go up $200 by tomorrow.



Thanks!  You know they will!


----------



## Twoboyz

And apparently I'm not done yet. I just ordered the pebble grain small satchel in red for $159 from ILD. It's just too pretty.

Dooney just emailed me to tell me they are canceling my order for the gray Stanwich. It's not being restocked. I had to drown my sorrows.....


----------



## Twoboyz

Lovethatduck is the celebrity this week in the Roundup!! Congrats LTD on your recognition.  The photo they included is lovely. 

http://www.purseblog.com/purse-forum/purseforum-roundup-december-5/


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> Lovethatduck is the celebrity this week in the Roundup!! Congrats LTD on your recognition.  The photo they included is lovely.
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/purse-forum/purseforum-roundup-december-5/



&#128562; W O W!

What a lovely way to start the morning!

Thank you, TB for spotting and posting the mention.

(Hoping everyone will add their holiday set ups to that thread.)


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> &#128562; W O W!
> 
> 
> 
> What a lovely way to start the morning!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, TB for spotting and posting the mention.
> 
> 
> 
> (Hoping everyone will add their holiday set ups to that thread.)




You're welcome and congrats my friend. I love seeing one of us make the article! I need to get decorating so I can post some photos!


----------



## macde90

Twoboyz said:


> Lovethatduck is the celebrity this week in the Roundup!! Congrats LTD on your recognition.  The photo they included is lovely.
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/purse-forum/purseforum-roundup-december-5/


Congratulations to lovethatduck!

And a shout out to TwoBoyz broadening my horizons! I come here and sometimes coach. I forget this is a really huge forum with a lot of things to see.


----------



## MaryBel

WOW, seems like ILD has the deals this season. 
Congrats to everybody who got awesome deals on their bags!


TB, sorry to hear they cancelled your Stanwich but at least you got another beauty to make you feel better!


----------



## macde90

Does anybody have the nylon satchel that is on ILoveDooney? I love my Ocean FLo but she is a big mama. The satchel is the same size so I don't want it if it looks like a gym duffle bag.

ETA: The nylon satchel is the same size as the medium Flo and it is kind of small. Maybe I'll get the nylon pocket satchel. Off to see what I see on youtube.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> And apparently I'm not done yet. I just ordered the pebble grain small satchel in red for $159 from ILD. It's just too pretty.
> 
> Dooney just emailed me to tell me they are canceling my order for the gray Stanwich. It's not being restocked. I had to drown my sorrows.....



Sorry about the gray Stanwich, TB.  :cry:   But at least you can console your self with that red beauty.  I'm really curious about those pebblegrain satchels, so I can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## MiaBorsa

macde90 said:


> Does anybody have the nylon satchel that is on ILoveDooney? I love my Ocean FLo but she is a big mama. The satchel is the same size so I don't want it if it looks like a gym duffle bag.
> 
> ETA: The nylon satchel is the same size as the medium Flo and it is kind of small. Maybe I'll get the nylon pocket satchel. Off to see what I see on youtube.



Can you post a link to the bag you're asking about?  I know a lot of the ladies have the nylon bags.  You might check QVC's videos, too.


----------



## Twoboyz

macde90 said:


> Congratulations to lovethatduck!
> 
> And a shout out to TwoBoyz broadening my horizons! I come here and sometimes coach. I forget this is a really huge forum with a lot of things to see.




Thanks for the shoutout Mac! I was excited when I stumbled on these roundup articles. It's fun to see what else is featured and always ah honor when Dooney is.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> WOW, seems like ILD has the deals this season.
> Congrats to everybody who got awesome deals on their bags!
> 
> 
> TB, sorry to hear they cancelled your Stanwich but at least you got another beauty to make you feel better!




Thanks MaryBel. I was so looking forward to that bag, but I'm also looking forward to the four that are coming. #ohdearivegoneoverboard


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Sorry about the gray Stanwich, TB.  :cry:   But at least you can console your self with that red beauty.  I'm really curious about those pebblegrain satchels, so I can't wait to see your pics.




Thanks Sarah.  My focus changed a little after i got the bad news...maybe a little before. I'm stepping a little out of the box with that gorgeous red satchel, but I'm excited to see how it is too. This will be the second one on the forum, so I guess it caught the attention of a couple of us.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Sarah.  My focus changed a little after i got the bad news...maybe a little before. I'm stepping a little out of the box with that gorgeous red satchel, but I'm excited to see how it is too. This will be the second one on the forum, so I guess it caught the attention of a couple of us.



I was definitely eye-balling that satchel, but I have a red florentine so I was scoping the marine.  (Of course, I have the saddlebag in marine coming today, so if it sucks I'll have a "marine vacancy" in my lineup.  )


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> I was definitely eye-balling that satchel, but I have a red florentine so I was scoping the marine.  (Of course, I have the saddlebag in marine coming today, s*o if it sucks I'll have a "marine vacancy" in my lineup.  )*





Either way with your decision we will need pictures:couch:


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I was definitely eye-balling that satchel, but I have a red florentine so I was scoping the marine.  (Of course, I have the saddlebag in marine coming today, so if it sucks I'll have a "marine vacancy" in my lineup.  )




I know what you mean, that marine is beautiful too! Red fills the void better for me right now.


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks MaryBel. I was so looking forward to that bag, but* I'm also looking forward to the four that are coming. #ohdearivegoneoverboard*



:lolots::lolots:

Twoboyz it must be that recent full moon, I feel out of control myself.


----------



## MaryBel

hopi said:


> :lolots::lolots:
> 
> Twoboyz it must be that recent full moon, I feel out of control myself.




That's it! The moon! Thanks Hopi! 
I'll blame it on the moon. I wonder if it would fly with DH


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> That's it! The moon! Thanks Hopi!
> I'll blame it on the moon. I wonder if it would fly with DH



It would only if my DH preceded it with "Bang Zoom to.... ":giggles:


----------



## Vicmarie

Guess what's going back tomorrow ?!! 

My santorini was only worn once and the leather started coming up on that one time ! I've been so dissapointed since and havnt even worn it cause I've been scared of damaging it more . Well now I have learned its at 205 on ILD .. That's more than 200 savings ! I am not sure I will buy another cause I'm scared of it happening again ... But the bag is just SOOO pretty !


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2829085
> 
> 
> Guess what's going back tomorrow ?!!
> 
> My santorini was only worn once and the leather started coming up on that one time ! I've been so dissapointed since and havnt even worn it cause I've been scared of damaging it more . Well now I have learned its at 205 on ILD .. That's more than 200 savings ! I am not sure I will buy another cause I'm scared of it happening again ... But the bag is just SOOO pretty !



What do you mean, "the leather started coming up?"   Sorry you had a problem with your bag.  I sent mine back to Q to get it cheaper from ILD.


----------



## Vicmarie

On the edge the grey part unstuck a little to the rest of the bag ? When I move it with my finger you can see white under it . I know that prob makes no sense lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2829085
> 
> 
> Guess what's going back tomorrow ?!!
> 
> My santorini was only worn once and the leather started coming up on that one time ! I've been so dissapointed since and havnt even worn it cause I've been scared of damaging it more . Well now I have learned its at 205 on ILD .. That's more than 200 savings ! I am not sure I will buy another cause I'm scared of it happening again ... But the bag is just SOOO pretty !




I like the photo. Haha! Did you see my comment last night on your video? I think it's a good idea to send it back even if you're not going to repurchase at the discount, because I think that's a definite defect.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> And apparently I'm not done yet. I just ordered the pebble grain small satchel in red for $159 from ILD. It's just too pretty.
> 
> Dooney just emailed me to tell me they are canceling my order for the gray Stanwich. It's not being restocked. I had to drown my sorrows.....




Sorry to hear about that gray! Are yiu getting the zip zip red one or just the dillen satchel in red? My bff has the red satchel and it is super cute and carries a lot.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> And apparently I'm not done yet. I just ordered the pebble grain small satchel in red for $159 from ILD. It's just too pretty.
> 
> Dooney just emailed me to tell me they are canceling my order for the gray Stanwich. It's not being restocked. I had to drown my sorrows.....




Sorry to hear about that gray! Are you getting the zip zip red one or just the dillen satchel in red? My bff has the red satchel and it is super cute and carries a lot.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Sorry to hear about that gray! Are you getting the zip zip red one or just the dillen satchel in red? My bff has the red satchel and it is super cute and carries a lot.




Thanks Nebo. I've reached acceptance. Lol. I'm getting just the regular satchel in red in the small size. It looked so pretty and vibrant in he picture so I couldn't resist. Im glad to hear about your friend and it makes me look forward to getting it even more.


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> I like the photo. Haha! Did you see my comment last night on your video? I think it's a good idea to send it back even if you're not going to repurchase at the discount, because I think that's a definite defect.




That's what got me to pack it up !! I am soooo bummed cause I just tried ordering an as is smith from qvc and I placed the order and everything and now the order is no where to be found like it was never even placed !! The bag is out of stock and in SOL  so bummed


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> That's what got me to pack it up !! I am soooo bummed cause I just tried ordering an as is smith from qvc and I placed the order and everything and now the order is no where to be found like it was never even placed !! The bag is out of stock and in SOL  so bummed



Oh, I'm so sorry V. It looks like Dooney isn't the only one having difficulties with customer service and their websites.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> That's what got me to pack it up !! I am soooo bummed cause I just tried ordering an as is smith from qvc and I placed the order and everything and now the order is no where to be found like it was never even placed !! The bag is out of stock and in SOL  so bummed




Oh no!!! I'm thinking the holiday shoppers are screwing things up. Their system can't keep up.


----------



## collegechic

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh no!!! I'm thinking the holiday shoppers are screwing things up. Their system can't keep up.


Its happened to me on ASOS and VS too with orders I've placed. Guess I have to actually go to the mall to find a dress for the holidays.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

At the outlet... Almost got a grey Clayton @ 40% off. They also had a small Violet Flo Satchel for $147. Thinking of getting that one and getting rid of the Violet Bristol. Not much here today. Off to the next one. Hopefully they have a better selection there.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> At the outlet... Almost got a grey Clayton @ 40% off. They also had a small Violet Flo Satchel for $147. Thinking of getting that one and getting rid of the Violet Bristol. Not much here today. Off to the next one. Hopefully they have a better selection there.



That's too bad Pcan.  Hope the next one is better.  How come you passed on the gray Clayton? Did you get the small violet satchel?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> That's too bad Pcan.  Hope the next one is better.  How come you passed on the gray Clayton? Did you get the small violet satchel?




Thanks TB!! Even though I'm Clayton crazed, I already have 4. Didn't want to overwhelm my collection with Clayton's. There's just nothing else that's loudly calling my name. I thought the Grey Shelby would cure my grey fix but it didn't. I'm packing it  up and sending her back to the Q. back up. I like it but don't love it. I didn't get the Flo. Grrr. I'm so twisted today. Lol. I'm looking for the large Santorini satchel but can't  find one at a decent price. That would definitely cute my grey fix.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks TB!! Even though I'm Clayton crazed, I already have 4. Didn't want to overwhelm my collection with Clayton's. There's just nothing else that's loudly calling my name. I thought the Grey Shelby would cure my grey fix but it didn't. I'm packing it  up and sending her back to the Q. back up. I like it but don't love it. I didn't get the Flo. Grrr. I'm so twisted today. Lol. I'm looking for the large Santorini satchel but can't  find one at a decent price. That would definitely cute my grey fix.



Well maybe it's best to check the other outlets before you get anything in case there is something there that you really are looking for.  You and me both.  Did you see my comment on your Shelby video? I sent mine back too.  I liked the look of it, but I wasn't crazy about the leather. Plus I already have two Chelseas and it's very similar.  Chelsea is a big bag for me so I don't really need three large bags like that. Did you see the Santorini on ILD? The price was really good.  Did they not have the large satchel in gray? My small gray santorini should be here next week I hope.  I'm looking forward to getting it.  I keep going back and looking at TLO's picture on the mini reveal thread and VicMarie's video.  I almost bought a NWT gray stanwich on ebay last night, but I waited and now it's gone.  The other ones are a big higher in price so I'm kicking myself!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

PcanTannedBty said:


> At the outlet... Almost got a grey Clayton @ 40% off. They also had a small Violet Flo Satchel for $147. Thinking of getting that one and getting rid of the Violet Bristol. Not much here today. Off to the next one. Hopefully they have a better selection there.



Grey all the Way! Sorry that youre getting rid of your bristol. Good luck at the other outlets. Wish I lived near one. Waiting on my natural Clayton from Dooney Cyber Monday...EXCITED!!!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Twoboyz said:


> Well maybe it's best to check the other outlets before you get anything in case there is something there that you really are looking for.  You and me both.  Did you see my comment on your Shelby video? I sent mine back too.  I liked the look of it, but I wasn't crazy about the leather. Plus I already have two Chelseas and it's very similar.  Chelsea is a big bag for me so I don't really need three large bags like that. Did you see the Santorini on ILD? The price was really good.  Did they not have the large satchel in gray? My small gray santorini should be here next week I hope.  I'm looking forward to getting it.  I keep going back and looking at TLO's picture on the mini reveal thread and VicMarie's video.  I almost bought a NWT gray stanwich on ebay last night, but I waited and now it's gone.  The other ones are a big higher in price so I'm kicking myself!



So sorry the Shelby didn't work out for you and Pcan. I understand. I ordered 2 bags from QVC last month and Im so glad that I have until January 31st to return because Im undecided.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Well maybe it's best to check the other outlets before you get anything in case there is something there that you really are looking for.  You and me both.  Did you see my comment on your Shelby video? I sent mine back too.  I liked the look of it, but I wasn't crazy about the leather. Plus I already have two Chelseas and it's very similar.  Chelsea is a big bag for me so I don't really need three large bags like that. Did you see the Santorini on ILD? The price was really good.  Did they not have the large satchel in gray? My small gray santorini should be here next week I hope.  I'm looking forward to getting it.  I keep going back and looking at TLO's picture on the mini reveal thread and VicMarie's video.  I almost bought a NWT gray stanwich on ebay last night, but I waited and now it's gone.  The other ones are a big higher in price so I'm kicking myself!




Yeah, I think I'll hold out. Just my luck, I'll get something as a spur of the moment then a bag I really want will show up at the outlets. 

Oh!!! You sent yours back??? I must have missed that on my comments or I would have responded. Yeah, I'm boxing her up tomorrow and back she goes. I have a Chelsea too and don't really reach for her at all, so I totally understand your rationale on that one. That Grey Stan is gorg! Maybe another one  will pop up on the Bay. I still have my eyes open too for the perfect grey bag. I have the Croco Domed Satchel I'm grey bit, I'm not in love with that one anymore since there are so many new beautiful greys.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

FlorentineQuack said:


> Grey all the Way! Sorry that youre getting rid of your bristol. Good luck at the other outlets. Wish I lived near one. Waiting on my natural Clayton from Dooney Cyber Monday...EXCITED!!!




I know right!! That Grey was gorgeous but I already have 4 Clayton's, including the Natural I'm waiting on. Where did you order your from?? I'm excited for you because I know we share the same Clayton love. I have 2 bags coming next week. The wait is killing me. Lol


----------



## FlorentineQuack

PcanTannedBty said:


> I know right!! That Grey was gorgeous but I already have 4 Clayton's, including the Natural I'm waiting on. Where did you order your from?? I'm excited for you because I know we share the same Clayton love. I have 2 bags coming next week. The wait is killing me. Lol



Orange clayton from Tulalip, Washington Outlet. I said earlier from California but now I remember it was Tulalip.   The natural Clayton  from dooney.com cyber monday sale. Cant wait to see your goodies!  The wait for delivery is killing me.


----------



## Vicmarie

Missing you ladies ! I hope you all are doing well !


----------



## FlorentineQuack

QVC time. Whose watching?


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Missing you ladies ! I hope you all are doing well !




Miss you too!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Does anyone see anything wrong with this?? Am I seeing $40 for a dust bag!?? The bid started at $5.00 and now after 9 bids, it's up to $40. I didn't realize they were that expensive.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Does anyone see anything wrong with this?? Am I seeing $40 for a dust bag!?? The bid started at $5.00 and now after 9 bids, it's up to $40. I didn't realize they were that expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832502



   OMG, how ridiculous.   For one thing, I thought Ebay didn't allow sales of dust bags.  For another, what kind of goober is bidding???


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, how ridiculous.   For one thing, I though Ebay didn't allow sales of dust bags.  For another, what kind of goober is bidding???




That's what I said... Who would bid on that? I have tons that I will give away. This is crazy.


----------



## Twoboyz

Wow! I can't believe what I'm seeing.

Eta: I also thought ebay didn't allow the sale of dust bags.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Wow! I can't believe what I'm seeing.
> 
> Eta: I also thought ebay didn't allow the sale of dust bags.




Yeah, it's crazy!!! There are a few out there! I didn't think they allowed it as well. It's a rip off especially for someone who doesn't know any better.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yeah, it's crazy!!! There are a few out there! I didn't think they allowed it as well. It's a rip off especially for someone who doesn't know any better.



I tried to report it to Ebay but I couldn't figure out how to do it.  There are at least three auctions of Dooney dust bags right now.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> I tried to report it to Ebay but I couldn't figure out how to do it.  There are at least three auctions of Dooney dust bags right now.




I tried to too and the same. Couldn't figure out how to do it. I thought because I tried to do it from my phone. Yeah, I saw the others as well. It's a rip off!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

I know I feel bad for them too


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> Does anyone see anything wrong with this?? Am I seeing $40 for a dust bag!?? The bid started at $5.00 and now after 9 bids, it's up to $40. I didn't realize they were that expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832502



Wow 
Guess I should quit using them to clean the garage floor.


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Wow
> 
> Guess I should quit using them to clean the garage floor.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Does anyone see anything wrong with this?? Am I seeing $40 for a dust bag!?? The bid started at $5.00 and now after 9 bids, it's up to $40. I didn't realize they were that expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832502


 


Wow.  People will buy and sell anything!


----------



## Nebo

That is insane.I just use mine for shoes and some other stuff, since I make my own white cotton dust bags. I feel so bad for the people who are actually thinking they are getting something great.

Hugs, Vicmarie!


----------



## Nebo

This weekend I was making my sweets for my bff. She will give it out to some dear people and loyal customers. We packaged it all in nice boxes and tins. She helped put it all together. It was six boxes and three tins of sweets) Ill have to repeat it all next weekend.
Top row is peaches and raffaelo, bottom is black and white cookie roll and vanilla horns. All homemade


----------



## elbgrl

Yum!


----------



## Nebo

Vanilla horns. I loveee these with coffee.


----------



## elbgrl

These look alot like the russian tea cakes I make every year.  Do they have chopped pecans inside?  I make them with flour, powedered sugar, butter and finely chopped pecans.


----------



## hopi

Nebo said:


> This weekend I was making my sweets for my bff. She will give it out to some dear people and loyal customers. We packaged it all in nice boxes and tins. She helped put it all together. It was six boxes and three tins of sweets) Ill have to repeat it all next weekend.
> Top row is peaches and raffaelo, bottom is black and white cookie roll and vanilla horns. All homemade





Nebo said:


> Vanilla horns. I loveee these with coffee.



now I am really hungry


----------



## Nebo

elbgrl said:


> These look alot like the russian tea cakes I make every year.  Do they have chopped pecans inside?  I make them with flour, powedered sugar, butter and finely chopped pecans.



Yes, darling, you are spot on. These have flour, butter, minced nut of choice ( I used walnuts), vanilla extract, egg and powdered sugar. Yum yum. Ill post recipes with some more pictures after I make a new batch.


----------



## elbgrl

Nebo said:


> Yes, darling, you are spot on. These have flour, butter, minced nut of choice ( I used walnuts), vanilla extract, egg and powdered sugar. Yum yum. Ill post recipes with some more pictures after I make a new batch.



I roll these into little "snowballs".  Just sent a batch to my daughter in PA.  I usually make them at Christmas.  They are wonderful, melt in your mouth!


----------



## Nebo

elbgrl said:


> I roll these into little "snowballs".  Just sent a batch to my daughter in PA.  I usually make them at Christmas.  They are wonderful, melt in your mouth!



Arent they? I love them! As well I only make them around Christmas.  They can take any shape and form, they bake so fast. Just gorgeous! In Croatia they make them like this and call them little vanilla horns. The aroma of vanilla with the nutty flavor. .. yum yums. So nice to send them to your daughter! Beautiful surprise and a piece of home, away from home.


----------



## elbgrl

Nebo said:


> Arent they? I love them! Also, only make them around Christmas.  They can take any shape and form, they bake so fast. Just gorgeous! In Croatia they make them like this and call them little vanilla horns. The aroma of vanilla with the nutty flavor. .. yum yums. So nice to send them to your daughter! Beautiful surprise and a piece of home, away from home.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks Nebo.  Even though she has her own family now, she misses spending Christmas with us.


----------



## Nebo

elbgrl said:


> Nebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arent they? I love them! Also, only make them around Christmas.  They can take any shape and form, they bake so fast. Just gorgeous! In Croatia they make them like this and call them little vanilla horns. The aroma of vanilla with the nutty flavor. .. yum yums. So nice to send them to your daughter! Beautiful surprise and a piece of home, away from home.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks Nebo.  Even though she has her own family now, she misses spending Christmas with us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom was making peaches at the same time this weekend and we skyped a bit. It felt nice to have her  there in a way. Nothing can replace mommy, even when you are a big girl and have your own house and family ))
Click to expand...


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> This weekend I was making my sweets for my bff. She will give it out to some dear people and loyal customers. We packaged it all in nice boxes and tins. She helped put it all together. It was six boxes and three tins of sweets) Ill have to repeat it all next weekend.
> 
> Top row is peaches and raffaelo, bottom is black and white cookie roll and vanilla horns. All homemade




How pretty the presentation is! It's really nice of you to help your BFF like that. I'm sure you had fun too. My
Mom makes the vanilla horns, but
I don't know what they officially call them in Czech Republic. I always called them crescent cookies and they are my absolute favorite Christmas cookies. She only makes them for Christmas as well. It's so great you can Skype with your Mom. Isn't Skype the best?! It makes the miles between so much closer.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hopi said:


> Wow
> 
> Guess I should quit using them to clean the garage floor.




Lol... Yes, you should. They obviously are worth something.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> This weekend I was making my sweets for my bff. She will give it out to some dear people and loyal customers. We packaged it all in nice boxes and tins. She helped put it all together. It was six boxes and three tins of sweets) Ill have to repeat it all next weekend.
> Top row is peaches and raffaelo, bottom is black and white cookie roll and vanilla horns. All homemade



Yummy!   Those look wonderful, Nebo.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Just when you think you have heard it ALL.   

I went to my bank earlier and got some cash, then went to Chase Bank to deposit my oldest son's Christmas gift money.  (He lives in Oregon, so I just deposit directly into his bank account.)   Get this... the teller told me that they could NOT ACCEPT CASH as a deposit since I don't have an account with Chase.      Um...WHAT???

WHAT THE HELL, CHASE... YOU ARE A  *BANK* and you WON'T ACCEPT CASH???????    Did you ever hear anything so ridiculous???????    I had to use my debit card to deposit the money, so now I have a purse full of cash that I will have to go back to MY bank and re-deposit.  :censor:  

I was NOT happy.  Too much traffic, too many lines, ugh.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Just when you think you have heard it ALL.
> 
> I went to my bank earlier and got some cash, then went to Chase Bank to deposit my oldest son's Christmas gift money.  (He lives in Oregon, so I just deposit directly into his bank account.)   Get this... the teller told me that they could NOT ACCEPT CASH as a deposit since I don't have an account with Chase.      Um...WHAT???
> 
> WHAT THE HELL, CHASE... YOU ARE A  *BANK* and you WON'T ACCEPT CASH???????    Did you ever hear anything so ridiculous???????    I had to use my debit card to deposit the money, so now I have a purse full of cash that I will have to go back to MY bank and re-deposit.  :censor:
> 
> I was NOT happy.  Too much traffic, too many lines, ugh.




That is the craziest thing I ever heard! That's worse when my dr office told me they would not accept cash. I hope your evening gets better.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> That is the craziest thing I ever heard! That's worse when my dr office told me they would not accept cash. I hope your evening gets better.



Thanks, TB.   I would like to be full of holiday joy and good will, but everyone is so annoying it spoils my mood.    

It's not like I rolled up to the bank in a low-rider and had a million dollars in small bills in a paper bag and some cocaine powder stuck on my nostril.    Idiots.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, TB.   I would like to be full of holiday joy and good will, but everyone is so annoying it spoils my mood.
> 
> It's not like I rolled up to the bank in a low-rider and had a million dollars in small bills in a paper bag and some cocaine powder stuck on my nostril.    Idiots.



:giggles:


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> It's not like I rolled up to the bank in a low-rider and had a million dollars in small bills in a paper bag and some cocaine powder stuck on my nostril.    Idiots.



You paint an awesome scene, lol. Sorry for the trouble you had. That is just ridiculous!


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Just when you think you have heard it ALL.
> 
> I went to my bank earlier and got some cash, then went to Chase Bank to deposit my oldest son's Christmas gift money.  (He lives in Oregon, so I just deposit directly into his bank account.)   Get this... the teller told me that they could NOT ACCEPT CASH as a deposit since I don't have an account with Chase.      Um...WHAT???
> 
> WHAT THE HELL, CHASE... YOU ARE A  *BANK* and you WON'T ACCEPT CASH???????    Did you ever hear anything so ridiculous???????    I had to use my debit card to deposit the money, so now I have a purse full of cash that I will have to go back to MY bank and re-deposit.  :censor:
> 
> I was NOT happy.  Too much traffic, too many lines, ugh.



Chase Bank is the worst in the world tell your son to change!



MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, TB.   I would like to be full of holiday joy and good will, but everyone is so annoying it spoils my mood.
> 
> *It's not like I rolled up to the bank in a low-rider and had a million dollars in small bills in a paper bag and some cocaine powder stuck on my nostril.    Idiots.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Girl we don't know you that well!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> :giggles:







Nebo said:


> You paint an awesome scene, lol. Sorry for the trouble you had. That is just ridiculous!


  Thanks, Nebo.  I'm sure I overreacted, but it was so absurd.




hopi said:


> Chase Bank is the worst in the world tell your son to change!
> 
> Girl we don't know you that well!


  How do you think I buy all these purses???      :ninja:


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, Nebo.  I'm sure I overreacted, but it was so absurd.
> 
> 
> How do you think I buy all these purses???      :ninja:


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Just when you think you have heard it ALL.
> 
> I went to my bank earlier and got some cash, then went to Chase Bank to deposit my oldest son's Christmas gift money.  (He lives in Oregon, so I just deposit directly into his bank account.)   Get this... the teller told me that they could NOT ACCEPT CASH as a deposit since I don't have an account with Chase.      Um...WHAT???
> 
> WHAT THE HELL, CHASE... YOU ARE A  *BANK* and you WON'T ACCEPT CASH???????    Did you ever hear anything so ridiculous???????    I had to use my debit card to deposit the money, so now I have a purse full of cash that I will have to go back to MY bank and re-deposit.  :censor:
> 
> I was NOT happy.  Too much traffic, too many lines, ugh.




That's crazy!!! That's one reason I stick to the credit unions. Banks have to many do's and don'ts


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hopi said:


> Chase Bank is the worst in the world tell your son to change!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiaBorsa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, TB.   I would like to be full of holiday joy and good will, but everyone is so annoying it spoils my mood.
> 
> 
> 
> *It's not like I rolled up to the bank in a low-rider and had a million dollars in small bills in a paper bag and some cocaine powder stuck on my nostril.    Idiots.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Girl we don't know you that well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMBO!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> That's crazy!!! That's one reason I stick to the credit unions. Banks have to many do's and don'ts



I bank at a credit union, too.      Unfortunately my son does not, lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Question for TB... I know you owned the Grape in the Logo Lock and Crimson in Clay... Do you think the colors are close?? I'm thinking ahead if I love the Logo Lick when I receive on  Thurs and want another I'm thinking of grape or teal.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Question for TB... I know you owned the Grape in the Logo Lock and Crimson in Clay... Do you think the colors are close?? I'm thinking ahead if I love the Logo Lick when I receive on  Thurs and want another I'm thinking of grape or teal.



I think maybe the bordeaux logo lock might be closer to the crimson clay.  The grape has more of a plummy color, but without looking purple.  I really liked the color, and I still go back and forth between grape and crimson in that bag.  I don't think I'll be getting another one just yet though.  I don't know, it's hard to tell.  Maybe the crimson clay is in between the two colors in the logo lock.  I know Sarah has the bordeaux logo lock and I wonder if she has a crimson flo.  Maybe she would be willing to help you our with a comparison.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I think maybe the bordeaux logo lock might be closer to the crimson clay.  The grape has more of a plummy color, but without looking purple.  I really liked the color, and I still go back and forth between grape and crimson in that bag.  I don't think I'll be getting another one just yet though.  I don't know, it's hard to tell.  Maybe the crimson clay is in between the two colors in the logo lock.  I know Sarah has the bordeaux logo lock and I wonder if she has a crimson flo.  Maybe she would be willing to help you our with a comparison.




Oh ok... Thank you! This actually helps. I didn't want another bag if it was close to Crimson. Sounds like grape isn't. I don't have any color like that in my collection.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh ok... Thank you! This actually helps. I didn't want another bag if it was close to Crimson. Sounds like grape isn't. I don't have any color like that in my collection.



I think you'd like it.  It's a really pretty color. I'm sure you've got a lot you can wear with it.


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> This weekend I was making my sweets for my bff. She will give it out to some dear people and loyal customers. We packaged it all in nice boxes and tins. She helped put it all together. It was six boxes and three tins of sweets) Ill have to repeat it all next weekend.
> Top row is peaches and raffaelo, bottom is black and white cookie roll and vanilla horns. All homemade




Yummy!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Just when you think you have heard it ALL.
> 
> I went to my bank earlier and got some cash, then went to Chase Bank to deposit my oldest son's Christmas gift money.  (He lives in Oregon, so I just deposit directly into his bank account.)   Get this... the teller told me that they could NOT ACCEPT CASH as a deposit since I don't have an account with Chase.      Um...WHAT???
> 
> WHAT THE HELL, CHASE... YOU ARE A  *BANK* and you WON'T ACCEPT CASH???????    Did you ever hear anything so ridiculous???????    I had to use my debit card to deposit the money, so now I have a purse full of cash that I will have to go back to MY bank and re-deposit.  :censor:
> 
> I was NOT happy.  Too much traffic, too many lines, ugh.




That's crazy! Totally ridiculous! 



MiaBorsa said:


> It's not like I rolled up to the bank in a low-rider and had a million dollars in small bills in a paper bag and some cocaine powder stuck on my nostril.    Idiots.




You are too funny GF!


----------



## lovethatduck

My ornament tree broke!!

The brass fitting at the first junction snapped.

I've removed most of the glass ornaments--gingerly. The things are tissue-thin and just ridiculously fragile. For now, I've


----------



## lovethatduck

My ornament tree broke!!

The brass fitting at the first junction snapped. The base has to be welded back, but it's out of commission for this season.

I've removed most of the glass ornaments--gingerly. The things are tissue-thin and just ridiculously fragile. For now, they're nestled in baskes lined deeply with tissue. Thankfully, not much ornament carnage.


----------



## elbgrl

lovethatduck said:


> My ornament tree broke!!
> 
> The brass fitting at the first junction snapped. The base has to be welded back, but it's out of commission for this season.
> 
> I've removed most of the glass ornaments--gingerly. The things are tissue-thin and just ridiculously fragile. For now, they're nestled in baskes lined deeply with tissue. Thankfully, not much ornament carnage.



Oh no, how awful!  My daughter has one of these trees and I have been thinking about getting one next year for a second tree.  They are so lovely!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Just when you think you have heard it ALL.
> 
> I went to my bank earlier and got some cash, then went to Chase Bank to deposit my oldest son's Christmas gift money.  (He lives in Oregon, so I just deposit directly into his bank account.)   Get this... the teller told me that they could NOT ACCEPT CASH as a deposit since I don't have an account with Chase.      Um...WHAT???
> 
> WHAT THE HELL, CHASE... YOU ARE A  *BANK* and you WON'T ACCEPT CASH???????    Did you ever hear anything so ridiculous???????    I had to use my debit card to deposit the money, so now I have a purse full of cash that I will have to go back to MY bank and re-deposit.  :censor:
> 
> I was NOT happy.  Too much traffic, too many lines, ugh.





MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, TB.   I would like to be full of holiday joy and good will, but everyone is so annoying it spoils my mood.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like I rolled up to the bank in a low-rider and had a million dollars in small bills in a paper bag and some cocaine powder stuck on my nostril.    Idiots.



What a ridiculous and funny story!

On a similar note, the other day I went to my bank, went through the ATM to get cash and purchase a couple of their Visa gift cards.  When I got to the window, they wouldn't accept my cash, they would only debit my account!  Who knew?  I guess cash has a stigma attached to it now?


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> What a ridiculous and funny story!
> 
> On a similar note, the other day I went to my bank, went through the ATM to get cash and purchase a couple of their Visa gift cards.  When I got to the window, they wouldn't accept my cash, they would only debit my account!  Who knew?  I guess cash has a stigma attached to it now?


We obviously look like terrorist money-launderers, Rosie.   :ninja:


----------



## Twoboyz

Oh my gosh! I'm so sorry LTD! That looks awful! I'm glad you didn't lose many of those beautiful ornaments. There sure are a lot of them that now you have to find a place for.


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> Oh my gosh! I'm so sorry LTD! That looks awful! I'm glad you didn't lose many of those beautiful ornaments. There sure are a lot of them that now you have to find a place for.



Hi, TB.  More of a huge pain than anything.  Anyway, I love "playing" with them. 

I've been tracking everyone's Dooney shopping extravaganza--congratulations to everyone on the fabulous handbags!


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Hi, TB.  More of a huge pain than anything.  Anyway, I love "playing" with them.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been tracking everyone's Dooney shopping extravaganza--congratulations to everyone on the fabulous handbags!




Me too. I love seeing everyone's reveals. Maybe I can tear myself away from here long enough to get my tree up and the house decorated a little before the big day!  Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

I remember this came up before but I don't remember the details.  I joined JustFab last night. Was it MaryBel who was thinking about joining? I saw a cute pair of boots on a YouTube video with a pretty good review so I had to. They are out of stock so I got another pair for $20. They were half price. Not leather but so cute. Does anyone have experience with JustFab? Thanks


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> I remember this came up before but I don't remember the details.  I joined JustFab last night. Was it MaryBel who was thinking about joining? I saw a cute pair of boots on a YouTube video with a pretty good review so I had to. They are out of stock so I got another pair for $20. They were half price. Not leather but so cute. Does anyone have experience with JustFab? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 2836959



I've gotten several pairs of shoes with just fab.  Their shipping is fast and they are great with returns.  The kids and athletic line with Kate Hudson are good too


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> I've gotten several pairs of shoes with just fab.  Their shipping is fast and they are great with returns.  The kids and athletic line with Kate Hudson are good too




Thanks GG! I'm looking forward to receiving my boots.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

OMG... Just put my daughter on the plane... American Airlines unaccompanied fee is $150 plus tax each way, which totaled $161.50!!!!!!!!! PLUS $25 for bags. 

This is ridiculous!!!!! And it gets better... The same goes for when she comes back!!! $390 just for minor fees and bags. Keep in mind the ticket was $489. 

 I'M PISSED!!! Had no idea fees had gone up that much!!! That was my bag money!!!! &#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;. Lol

Good morning ladies!!! I'm done now...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

One of the first ones at the outlet today...came out empty handed. I hate that they don't have clearance. They took everything and marked it as 50% off except like the Clayton's, Flo Satchels. Of course. Neeeeext outlet...


----------



## macde90

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG... Just put my daughter on the plane... American Airlines unaccompanied fee is $150 plus tax each way, which totaled $161.50!!!!!!!!! PLUS $25 for bags.
> 
> This is ridiculous!!!!! And it gets better... The same goes for when she comes back!!! $390 just for minor fees and bags. Keep in mind the ticket was $489.
> 
> I'M PISSED!!! Had no idea fees had gone up that much!!! That was my bag money!!!! &#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;. Lol
> 
> Good morning ladies!!! I'm done now...


I feel your pain. It was only $50 when my daughter flew unaccompanied but that was in the mid 90's. It seemed like a lot of money back then but I worth the peace of mind.


----------



## macde90

PcanTannedBty said:


> One of the first ones at the outlet today...came out empty handed. I hate that they don't have clearance. They took everything and marked it as 50% off except like the Clayton's, Flo Satchels. Of course. Neeeeext outlet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2837911


You are out early. I'm on ny way to Dillard's for a fee last minute items.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG... Just put my daughter on the plane... American Airlines unaccompanied fee is $150 plus tax each way, which totaled $161.50!!!!!!!!! PLUS $25 for bags.
> 
> This is ridiculous!!!!! And it gets better... The same goes for when she comes back!!! $390 just for minor fees and bags. Keep in mind the ticket was $489.
> 
> I'M PISSED!!! Had no idea fees had gone up that much!!! That was my bag money!!!! &#55357;&#56412;&#55357;&#56412;&#55357;&#56412;&#55357;&#56412;&#55357;&#56412;. Lol
> 
> Good morning ladies!!! I'm done now...


 
Wow!  It's been many years since I've flown so I had no idea there were so many fees!  So they charge you to keep an eye on your child.  Who is on a plane and can't go anywhere anyway?  That is crazy.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> One of the first ones at the outlet today...came out empty handed. I hate that they don't have clearance. They took everything and marked it as 50% off except like the Clayton's, Flo Satchels. Of course. Neeeeext outlet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2837911


 
I wish we had a Dooney outlet closer.  It's a 4 1/2 hour drive to Destin for me to get to one.  Although my SIL and I have talked about making the drive between Christmas and New Years.  We're both off work.....

Fingers crossed you find something good.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lovethatduck said:


> My ornament tree broke!!
> 
> The brass fitting at the first junction snapped. The base has to be welded back, but it's out of commission for this season.
> 
> I've removed most of the glass ornaments--gingerly. The things are tissue-thin and just ridiculously fragile. For now, they're nestled in baskes lined deeply with tissue. Thankfully, not much ornament carnage.


 
Oh no!  I'm glad there wasn't much ornament damage.  Ornament trees are so beautiful, I hope you can get it fixed.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today is the first day of my winter break/holiday.  I'm off work until January 5th!  

**Cue Elaine Bennes dance from Seinfeld**


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is the first day of my winter break/holiday.  I'm off work until January 5th!
> 
> **Cue Elaine Bennes dance from Seinfeld**




Me too!  Can you believe I'm bored? 
I think a trip to the outlet for you and your SIL would be a great day trip. I hope you get a chance to do it.  have fun!


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG... Just put my daughter on the plane... American Airlines unaccompanied fee is $150 plus tax each way, which totaled $161.50!!!!!!!!! PLUS $25 for bags.
> 
> This is ridiculous!!!!! And it gets better... The same goes for when she comes back!!! $390 just for minor fees and bags. Keep in mind the ticket was $489.
> 
> I'M PISSED!!! Had no idea fees had gone up that much!!! That was my bag money!!!! [emoji162][emoji162][emoji162][emoji162][emoji162]. Lol
> 
> Good morning ladies!!! I'm done now...




Wow!! That's crazy! I'm happy I didn't have to deal with that. My daughter's dad moved to Chicago. And I refused to let her go on the plane unaccompanied. She was, like, four when we started the divorce so he knew she was too young. He would buy a ticket and basically escort her to and from. Depending on the price of the ticket, might be the same! Crazy prices. Never knew it was that much. Sorry. I know that stings. Ugh!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG... Just put my daughter on the plane... American Airlines unaccompanied fee is $150 plus tax each way, which totaled $161.50!!!!!!!!! PLUS $25 for bags.
> 
> This is ridiculous!!!!! And it gets better... The same goes for when she comes back!!! $390 just for minor fees and bags. Keep in mind the ticket was $489.
> 
> I'M PISSED!!! Had no idea fees had gone up that much!!! That was my bag money!!!! &#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;. Lol
> 
> Good morning ladies!!! I'm done now...




That's crazy! I hope she has a good flight and visit. It's
So hard to shell out that kind of money isn't it? I always do the same. I translate it into how many bags I could have bought. Lol 

My son is going to Your neck of the woods on Christmas Day for a week to visit a friend. He's going to Boca. The ticket cost over $600! He could have gotten one for just over $300 but his dad waited too long to buy the ticket and it sold out. Crazy. It's his Christmas present this year and everyone is contributing a little. He's very excited though


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wow!  It's been many years since I've flown so I had no idea there were so many fees!  So they charge you to keep an eye on your child.  Who is on a plane and can't go anywhere anyway?  That is crazy.




Lol... Yeah, it's crazy!!  Yes, they charge mainly to help them get from one plane to the other and pretty much nothing for the rest of the time because like u said, no one can go anywhere anyway.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> One of the first ones at the outlet today...came out empty handed. I hate that they don't have clearance. They took everything and marked it as 50% off except like the Clayton's, Flo Satchels. Of course. Neeeeext outlet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2837911




Oh noooo, empty handed? They
Did that with the clearance over the Black Friday sale. I wonder if it's going to stay that way from now on or just through the holidays. Will anything be 65% off anymore? I hope you find something in your other stops. 

That's the only way I go to the outlets now. I have to be there first thing in order to get a parking spot or else it's of site parking and a shuttle. I like parking right by the Dooney store, in and out and I'm gone.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Me too!  Can you believe I'm bored?
> I think a trip to the outlet for you and your SIL would be a great day trip. I hope you get a chance to do it.  have fun!


 
I'm a bit of a home body and love to stay home and work with my yarn (I crochet - and lately I've been designing hats.  Who knew?  LOL), so I'm excited at the chance to do that.  Of course there will be shopping days.  Hopefully the trip to the outlet with Dooney will happen.  If not during this time off, but on a weekend in the near future.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I'm a bit of a home body and love to stay home and work with my yarn (I crochet - and lately I've been designing hats.  Who knew?  LOL), so I'm excited at the chance to do that.  Of course there will be shopping days.  Hopefully the trip to the outlet with Dooney will happen.  If not during this time off, but on a weekend in the near future.




I'm such a homebody, which bugs me because I don't ever get to carry my bags! Well...Unless it's work or to the store. Hats? That's so cool!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> Wow!! That's crazy! I'm happy I didn't have to deal with that. My daughter's dad moved to Chicago. And I refused to let her go on the plane unaccompanied. She was, like, four when we started the divorce so he knew she was too young. He would buy a ticket and basically escort her to and from. Depending on the price of the ticket, might be the same! Crazy prices. Never knew it was that much. Sorry. I know that stings. Ugh!




Oh it's beyond crazy! Good thing u didn't have to deal with this. Yeah even though she's 13, they require her to have an airline escort. 

And yes it stung.... Bad!!! Lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Oh noooo, empty handed? They
> Did that with the clearance over the Black Friday sale. I wonder if it's going to stay that way from now on or just through the holidays. Will anything be 65% off anymore? I hope you find something in your other stops.
> 
> That's the only way I go to the outlets now. I have to be there first thing in order to get a parking spot or else it's of site parking and a shuttle. I like parking right by the Dooney store, in and out and I'm gone.




Yup, empty handed at both outlets. The other is a little further and I didn't feel like driving after getting up at 3am heading to the airport. Yeah, I wander if 65% is going away too. It's been a couple months since I've seen any clearance with the red clearance writing on price.  Almost got the red Clay. Now I'm thinking I'm not in love with the red logo lock anymore after seeing it. I thought it was a redder red. I think it's going back. &#128553;&#128553;&#128553;. I'm just not a hobo girl. Yeah, I'm nuts, I know. 

Now I want the grey Stanwich and want to send the grey Shelby back. Do you remember if I have till jan 31 on that one? Not sure if you remember from when you got your red. 

This is the first time I've gone that early and normally have to drive around for 30 mins to find a space. So I will definitely be changing it.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> We obviously look like terrorist money-launderers, Rosie.   :ninja:



Haha love this !  Me and my cash may go out Christmas shopping this afternoon.


----------



## elbgrl

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG... Just put my daughter on the plane... American Airlines unaccompanied fee is $150 plus tax each way, which totaled $161.50!!!!!!!!! PLUS $25 for bags.
> 
> This is ridiculous!!!!! And it gets better... The same goes for when she comes back!!! $390 just for minor fees and bags. Keep in mind the ticket was $489.
> 
> I'M PISSED!!! Had no idea fees had gone up that much!!! That was my bag money!!!! &#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;. Lol
> 
> Good morning ladies!!! I'm done now...


That's awful!  Thats a ridiculous amount of fees.  I fly several times a year, and am always amazed that if airlines would just figure out that if they didn't charge for checked bags, the boarding process would be expedited.  It takes people forever to stow their carry ons cause they don't want to pay for a checked bag.  Me, I just pay cause Im too lazy to deal with a bag.


NutsAboutCoach said:


> Today is the first day of my winter break/holiday.  I'm off work until January 5th!
> 
> **Cue Elaine Bennes dance from Seinfeld**





Twoboyz said:


> Me too!  Can you believe I'm bored?
> I think a trip to the outlet for you and your SIL would be a great day trip. I hope you get a chance to do it.  have fun!



Congratulations to you on your holiday vacay!  I know its a much appreciated break.


----------



## elbgrl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yup, empty handed at both outlets. The other is a little further and I didn't feel like driving after getting up at 3am heading to the airport. Yeah, I wander if 65% is going away too. It's been a couple months since I've seen any clearance with the red clearance writing on price.  Almost got the red Clay. Now I'm thinking I'm not in love with the red logo lock anymore after seeing it. I thought it was a redder red. I think it's going back. &#128553;&#128553;&#128553;. I'm just not a hobo girl. Yeah, I'm nuts, I know.
> 
> Now I want the grey Stanwich and want to send the grey Shelby back. Do you remember if I have till jan 31 on that one? Not sure if you remember from when you got your red.
> 
> This is the first time I've gone that early and normally have to drive around for 30 mins to find a space. So I will definitely be changing it.



What!!!??? You fell out of love with Lolo?  

I am still in love with her, but she's still stinky, so if its not gone away by Monday, she's going back.


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG... Just put my daughter on the plane... American Airlines unaccompanied fee is $150 plus tax each way, which totaled $161.50!!!!!!!!! PLUS $25 for bags.
> 
> This is ridiculous!!!!! And it gets better... The same goes for when she comes back!!! $390 just for minor fees and bags. Keep in mind the ticket was $489.
> 
> I'M PISSED!!! Had no idea fees had gone up that much!!! That was my bag money!!!! &#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;&#128092;. Lol
> 
> Good morning ladies!!! I'm done now...



That's highway robbery
Next time fly Southwest


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> What!!!??? You fell out of love with Lolo?
> 
> I am still in love with her,* but she's still stinky, so* if its not gone away by Monday, she's going back.



What I hate when you get any item with "the stank" it permeates the whole area around it. I really think Lolo is going back it just doesn't quit.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> What!!!??? You fell out of love with Lolo?
> 
> 
> 
> I am still in love with her, but she's still stinky, so if its not gone away by Monday, she's going back.




I know right??? Yeah, I'm not liking the way she looks on the shoulder. It looks bunched up unless I strategically take the time to make her look pretty on the shoulder. It's weird, I know. I'll give it more time but I think my mind is made up. &#128532;&#128532;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hopi said:


> That's highway robbery
> 
> Next time fly Southwest




Yes, it is!!!! 
Well, her dad buys the ticket then I pay him a portion back. He try's to get most expensive so I'll have to pay more... TMI, I know.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yup, empty handed at both outlets. The other is a little further and I didn't feel like driving after getting up at 3am heading to the airport. Yeah, I wander if 65% is going away too. It's been a couple months since I've seen any clearance with the red clearance writing on price.  Almost got the red Clay. Now I'm thinking I'm not in love with the red logo lock anymore after seeing it. I thought it was a redder red. I think it's going back. &#128553;&#128553;&#128553;. I'm just not a hobo girl. Yeah, I'm nuts, I know.
> 
> Now I want the grey Stanwich and want to send the grey Shelby back. Do you remember if I have till jan 31 on that one? Not sure if you remember from when you got your red.
> 
> This is the first time I've gone that early and normally have to drive around for 30 mins to find a space. So I will definitely be changing it.



No, you're not nuts.  I do it all the time! Yeah, I'm thinking you should probably just stay true to yourself and buy satchels....you're a satchel girl.  It's too bad you're not feeling it because that red is so gorgeous, but if it's not love it's not love.  It's an expensive bag. So why didn't you get the Clay in red? 

I am pretty confident that the Shelby's are under the Jan 31st return policy so you should be good to return it.  However, it's not easy to find the gray Stanwich I think.  Did they have any at the outlet? Dooney.com isn't going to restock. I almost got one on ebay brand new for just over $200, but I didn't pull the trigger fast enough and in the morning it was gone. I was so mad at myself! Now the ones on ebay are more expensive and there isn't one that looks that great. I kind of gave up on it for now. 

It's definitely the best way to shop at the outlet.  I typically only go to Dooney when I go so it's a quick in and out when I can park close.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes, it is!!!!
> Well, her dad buys the ticket then I pay him a portion back. He try's to get most expensive so I'll have to pay more... TMI, I know.



Oh gosh, so I'm not the only one that has to deal with this kind of thing. I"m sorry.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Congratulations to you on your holiday vacay!  I know its a much appreciated break.



Thanks Rosie!


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> ... TMI, I know.



Pcan you just need to vent and totally understand why,
there is  solace in knowing
...  that this to shall pass....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> I'm such a homebody, which bugs me because I don't ever get to carry my bags! Well...Unless it's work or to the store. Hats? That's so cool!



LOL, work and shopping is where I carry mine. Heck, I'm styling at the grocery store each week, lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Oh gosh, so I'm not the only one that has to deal with this kind of thing. I"m sorry.




No, you're not. 5 1/2 more years and ....


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hopi said:


> Pcan you just need to vent and totally understand why,
> 
> there is  solace in knowing
> 
> ...  that this to shall pass....




Thanks Hopi!!! You ladies are the best!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> What!!!??? You fell out of love with Lolo?
> 
> I am still in love with her, but she's still stinky, so if its not gone away by Monday, she's going back.





hopi said:


> What I hate when you get any item with "the stank" it permeates the whole area around it. I really think Lolo is going back it just doesn't quit.





PcanTannedBty said:


> I know right??? Yeah, I'm not liking the way she looks on the shoulder. It looks bunched up unless I strategically take the time to make her look pretty on the shoulder. It's weird, I know. I'll give it more time but I think my mind is made up. &#128532;&#128532;



I think I just talked myself out of getting a red Lolo. I'm not a fan of a bag that looks funny on the shoulder.  This is why I like to read through these threads before buying something.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I think I just talked myself out of getting a red Lolo. I'm not a fan of a bag that looks funny on the shoulder.  This is why I like to read through these threads before buying something.




Oh no!!!!! Please don't let my opinion steer you away. Don't get me wrong, it's a gorgeous bag but I'm a die hard satchel girl, so I will be hard on any bag that's not a satchel.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I remember this came up before but I don't remember the details.  I joined JustFab last night. Was it MaryBel who was thinking about joining? I saw a cute pair of boots on a YouTube video with a pretty good review so I had to. They are out of stock so I got another pair for $20. They were half price. Not leather but so cute. Does anyone have experience with JustFab? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 2836959


 
I remember the time but no, it was not me. I have never ordered anything from them, so no experience at all. Sorry.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> LOL, work and shopping is where I carry mine. Heck, I'm styling at the grocery store each week, lol.




Lol...I hear you NAC!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> No, you're not. 5 1/2 more years and ....




2 years and 2 months for me  I can almost see a faint halo of a light coming through this tunnel.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I remember the time but no, it was not me. I have never ordered anything from them, so no experience at all. Sorry.




Thanks MaryBel.


----------



## lovethatduck

Just got home from a fabulous huge holiday party at the Las Vegas Mirage Hotel Grand Ballroom.  I totally enjoyed myself! 

It's my sister-in-law's office party. The grand ballroom  is--well--grand! It's enormously spacious--sit down dinner for 1,800 persons. With separate reception area, which I thought, at first, was the venue for the party.  It's that big! Then a long wall of double doors swung open, and party attendees swarmed into the grand ballroom. Beautiful setting, hundreds of round dinner tables with complete formal place settings. Scores of food stations laden with excellent food/wine/beverage and servers quietly and efficiently attending to diners. Prime rib roast, roasted chicken, all served up in generous portions. Salads were excellent, various pasta dishes. And desserts! Lovely delicate, perfectly tasty. Can't say enough how excellent the food, the venue, the service, the atmosphere were. It was a fantastic party, everyone looked happy and enjoyed themselves. No raucousness. Dancing! Just lovely evening with 1,800 people!

And, they raffled off (for free!) many, many fabulous prizes.  A 50-inch flat TV for one, JBL sound system. Didn't get one, but it was still a lot of fun.  Free party pictures, as many as you're willing to pose for.

Great time enjoyed by all.

(Ice sculpture pic attached. Others in another device which I'll try to post as well.)


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Just got home from a fabulous huge holiday party at the Las Vegas Mirage Hotel Grand Ballroom.  I totally enjoyed myself!
> 
> 
> 
> It's my sister-in-law's office party. The grand ballroom  is--well--grand! It's enormously spacious--sit down dinner for 1,800 persons. With separate reception area, which I thought, at first, was the venue for the party.  It's that big! Then a long wall of double doors swung open, and party attendees swarmed into the grand ballroom. Beautiful setting, hundreds of round dinner tables with complete formal place settings. Scores of food stations laden with excellent food/wine/beverage and servers quietly and efficiently attending to diners. Prime rib roast, roasted chicken, all served up in generous portions. Salads were excellent, various pasta dishes. And desserts! Lovely delicate, perfectly tasty. Can't say enough how excellent the food, the venue, the service, the atmosphere were. It was a fantastic party, everyone looked happy and enjoyed themselves. No raucousness. Dancing! Just lovely evening with 1,800 people!
> 
> 
> 
> And, they raffled off (for free!) many, many fabulous prizes.  A 50-inch flat TV for one, JBL sound system. Didn't get one, but it was still a lot of fun.  Free party pictures, as many as you're willing to pose for.
> 
> 
> 
> Great time enjoyed by all.
> 
> 
> 
> (Ice sculpture pic attached. Others in another device which I'll try to post as well.)




Wow LTD! That sounds like it was so beautiful! That is some party! They were talking on the radio that the office Christmas parties are a thing of the past. It doesn't sound like it is for this company! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh no!!!!! Please don't let my opinion steer you away. Don't get me wrong, it's a gorgeous bag but I'm a die hard satchel girl, so I will be hard on any bag that's not a satchel.


 
Oh, please don't worry - I want to see opinions good and bad about a bag.  Something like how a bag looks and feels on the shoulder is a big factor for me, so I totally appreciate everyone's honest opinion.  

I'm still lusting after a Coach Red Currant Carlyle, so if that is still around at a good price in the near future, I'll go for that one.  

Plus I'm totally in love with TwoBoyz's small red Flo satchel.  And there are more colors I want in both Flo and Bristol.  

So many bags, so little money, lol.....


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh, please don't worry - I want to see opinions good and bad about a bag.  Something like how a bag looks and feels on the shoulder is a big factor for me, so I totally appreciate everyone's honest opinion.
> 
> I'm still lusting after a Coach Red Currant Carlyle, so if that is still around at a good price in the near future, I'll go for that one.
> 
> Plus I'm totally in love with TwoBoyz's small red Flo satchel.  And there are more colors I want in both Flo and Bristol.
> 
> So many bags, so little money, lol.....




Hi NAC, just to clarify my red satchel is pebble grain leather. I love it a lot because it is softer and more slouchy than a Flo. Plus the color is so saturated and gorgeous. However info have a crimson flo satchel on the way from QVC


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Hi NAC, just to clarify my red satchel is pebble grain leather. I love it a lot because it is softer and more slouchy than a Flo. Plus the color is so saturated and gorgeous. However info have a crimson flo satchel on the way from QVC




I love that yours is the pebbled leather. I bet the Crimson Flo is gorgeous too.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I love that yours is the pebbled leather. I bet the Crimson Flo is gorgeous too.




Thank you NAC! It is...Sarah posted a pic of hers and her matching wallet. TDF!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Thank you NAC! It is...Sarah posted a pic of hers and her matching wallet. TDF!!


 
I know I want another Flo, but have to decide on what color.  I'm trying to wait to see if I get to make the outlet trip next week, in case I can find a Flo there.  Also I'd like to see if the Q will put them back on easy pay again, lol.  

What also has me hesitating about ordering is seeing all the horror stories about shipping right now, I don't want to order anything until after the new year.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I know I want another Flo, but have to decide on what color.  I'm trying to wait to see if I get to make the outlet trip next week, in case I can find a Flo there.  Also I'd like to see if the Q will put them back on easy pay again, lol.
> 
> What also has me hesitating about ordering is seeing all the horror stories about shipping right now, I don't want to order anything until after the new year.




I know what you mean about the shipping. QVC has been pretty quick though. Also did you check your account to see if you have a VIP 5 easy pay coupon? I got mine in the mail, but others just have them on their accounts and didn't even know about it. It's a two time use, but they expire. One I think this month, soon. The other I think sometime in January. I totally forgot about it and bought my Crimson flo without it. Oh well. 

Also I just got an email from the outlets. They have 50% off on select collections. It says to call to find out. I haven't called yet. It's valid through 12/31.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> I know what you mean about the shipping. QVC has been pretty quick though. Also did you check your account to see if you have a VIP 5 easy pay coupon? I got mine in the mail, but others just have them on their accounts and didn't even know about it. It's a two time use, but they expire. One I think this month, soon. The other I think sometime in January. I totally forgot about it and bought my Crimson flo without it. Oh well.
> 
> Also I just got an email from the outlets. They have 50% off on select collections. It says to call to find out. I haven't called yet. It's valid through 12/31.




I had no idea about the EP coupon on Q!  I'll have to go look......


----------



## seton

deleted


----------



## Punkie

Hi ladies. I feel like I haven't gone on here in a while. I have been working so much ! I hope you all are doing good and enjoying the holidays. 

I do have a question. I found a bag on ebay that I think I will like. I am kind of obsessed with denim ..but I am not sure on the size of this bag and if it's still considered cute , lol .   This pic is not mine and from eBay for an item I'm watching. So what do yall think ? 

Thanks so much !!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Punkie said:


> Hi ladies. I feel like I haven't gone on here in a while. I have been working so much ! I hope you all are doing good and enjoying the holidays.
> 
> I do have a question. I found a bag on ebay that I think I will like. I am kind of obsessed with denim ..but I am not sure on the size of this bag and if it's still considered cute , lol .   This pic is not mine and from eBay for an item I'm watching. So what do yall think ?
> 
> Thanks so much !!!




Oh cute! It looks like the double pocket satchel but in denim. It also looks a little like the LV denim bag. I think if you like it you should go for it.  I hope you are enjoying the holidays too


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Punkie said:


> Hi ladies. I feel like I haven't gone on here in a while. I have been working so much ! I hope you all are doing good and enjoying the holidays.
> 
> I do have a question. I found a bag on ebay that I think I will like. I am kind of obsessed with denim ..but I am not sure on the size of this bag and if it's still considered cute , lol .   This pic is not mine and from eBay for an item I'm watching. So what do yall think ?
> 
> Thanks so much !!!




Hi P!!! Good to see you back. I like the bag. It will make a great Crossbody. I also like that the leather already has a patina. It's a nice honey  color. If it's a good price, I say get it.


----------



## Punkie

Twoboyz said:


> Oh cute! It looks like the double pocket satchel but in denim. It also looks a little like the LV denim bag. I think if you like it you should go for it.  I hope you are enjoying the holidays too











PcanTannedBty said:


> Hi P!!! Good to see you back. I like the bag. It will make a great Crossbody. I also like that the leather already has a patina. It's a nice honey  color. If it's a good price, I say get it.


Thank you both. I'm going to reach out to the seller and see how much she would be willing to take.  I am trying to go smaller on my purses for the weekend so I thought this is a nice style. I used to have an "It" bag about ten years ago and this reminds me alot of it


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Punkie said:


> Hi ladies. I feel like I haven't gone on here in a while. I have been working so much ! I hope you all are doing good and enjoying the holidays.
> 
> I do have a question. I found a bag on ebay that I think I will like. I am kind of obsessed with denim ..but I am not sure on the size of this bag and if it's still considered cute , lol .   This pic is not mine and from eBay for an item I'm watching. So what do yall think ?
> 
> Thanks so much !!!


 

That's cute!  You'll have to let us know how it turns out, and of course post pictures!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Punkie said:


> Hi ladies. I feel like I haven't gone on here in a while. I have been working so much ! I hope you all are doing good and enjoying the holidays.
> 
> I do have a question. I found a bag on ebay that I think I will like. I am kind of obsessed with denim ..but I am not sure on the size of this bag and if it's still considered cute , lol .   This pic is not mine and from eBay for an item I'm watching. So what do yall think ?
> 
> Thanks so much !!!



The leather looks yummy and soft. It does remind me of the Louis Vuitton den in series. It'll be a great bag for summer time. I hope it becomes yours.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Anyone know what happened to the Sutton harper wallet/clutch they had on QVC?


----------



## Nebo

My dear lovelies. I wish you all a very blessed holidays and lots of fun. It has been so busy here, I barely got a chance to get online. Miss you all and I hope to catch up soon . I got my Bailey bag for Christmas and a Dooney wristlet


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> My dear lovelies. I wish you all a very blessed holidays and lots of fun. It has been so busy here, I barely got a chance to get online. Miss you all and I hope to catch up soon . I got my Bailey bag for Christmas and a Dooney wristlet




Merry Christmas Nebo! I'm glad you finally got a chance to relax a little. I hope you are loving your new Bailey bag and wristlet.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Question ladies... I'm wanting 3 more Clayton's... Marine and black (which are givens and next on my list within the next month) Brown T-Moro or Chestnut. I'm torn between those 2. I'm leaning towards B/TMoro because I think though diff colors, chestnut is closer to the Natural I already have. I don't have a darker brown in my collection other than the Classic Satchel in TMoro that I never really reach for. I love the stitching on the b/TMoro but then Chestnut is so everyday. To throw more confusion in it I've also been eyeing the brown TMoro regular satchel.  Do you all think the black is too close to the brown TMoro?? Sighing...

What would do??? Help!!!


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Question ladies... I'm wanting 3 more Clayton's... Marine and black (which are givens and next on my list within the next month) Brown T-Moro or Chestnut. I'm torn between those 2. I'm leaning towards B/TMoro because I think though diff colors, chestnut is closer to the Natural I already have. I don't have a darker brown in my collection other than the Classic Satchel in TMoro that I never really reach for. I love the stitching on the b/TMoro but then Chestnut is so everyday. To throw more confusion in it I've also been eyeing the brown TMoro regular satchel.  Sighing...
> 
> What would do??? Help!!!




Personally I think tmoro  is very close to black ! It's a beautiful color and I would get it if you weren't already going for black . I think I would go for chestnut if I were you ! But I know you love those dark colors too !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Here are a few photos so you can see black on left, TMoro on right 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Chestnut, natural and TMoro 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Chestnut and TMoro


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> Personally I think tmoro  is very close to black ! It's a beautiful color and I would get it if you weren't already going for black . I think I would go for chestnut if I were you ! But I know you love those dark colors too !




Makes perfect sense... I really want the black. Then I tried to talk myself into it because all of my other Clayton's have the lighter colored stitching and black does not. That way I can change things up a bit. That's my other problem I'm trying to add a bit more color or lighter colors to my collection so the chestnut would be perfect even though I already have the natural. They are still two different colored bags. Thanks girlfriend for your input.


----------



## Vicmarie

When I see that pic they really do look different cause of the stitching ! Lol sorry ! I'm no help ! Now I'm thinking tmoro . Also , I remember you saying that was your dream bag ..


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> When I see that pic they really do look different cause of the stitching ! Lol sorry ! I'm no help ! Now I'm thinking tmoro . Also , I remember you saying that was your dream bag ..




Lol... I knew a visual would help. Grrr, I hate decisions like this. I'll eventually get both TMoro and black but want one NOW!!!! I plan to hit the outlets this weekend but I've never seen b/TMoro in the outlets. Was going to order from the Q "as is".
Yes, it was/is one of my dream bags.


----------



## Twoboyz

You have quite the dilemma on your hands. I was going to say brown Tmoro would be my pick, just because, well...it's gorgeous!! Then I see the comparison pics you posted and then the chestnut looks so gorgeous too! 

However, I think when I see them IRL  I'm never really drawn to the chestnut. I think it's because the ones I've seen have been more pebbled and kind of scratched. I think the brown TMoro is stunning in any bag. I love the Pop of the stitching against the dark leather. For that reason I think the black and Tmoro are two very different looking bags. So, I don't think they look too much the same. I think my vote would be brown Tmoro. You can always add chestnut later if you chose because I think it will always be easier to find. Its one of those classic colors you'll find anywhere. 
I guess another thing that sways me that way is whenever I see the natural and chestnut together I'm always more drawn to the natural and you've already got that covered.  
I hope I helped, but I'm not sure I did.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> You have quite the dilemma on your hands. I was going to say brown Tmoro would be my pick, just because, well...it's gorgeous!! Then I see the comparison pics you posted and then the chestnut looks so gorgeous too!
> 
> However, I think when I see them IRL  I'm never really drawn to the chestnut. I think it's because the ones I've seen have been more pebbled and kind of scratched. I think the brown TMoro is stunning in any bag. I love the Pop of the stitching against the dark leather. For that reason I think the black and Tmoro are two very different looking bags. So, I don't think they look too much the same. I think my vote would be brown Tmoro. You can always add chestnut later if you chose because I think it will always be easier to find. Its one of those classic colors you'll find anywhere.
> I guess another thing that sways me that way is whenever I see the natural and chestnut together I'm always more drawn to the natural and you've already got that covered.
> I hope I helped, but I'm not sure I did.




YES!!!! That helped a lot. Made total sense. I've never seen the TMoro in real life, only when CfC posted it and on the Q. I think it's gorgeous. I agree... My eyes really never are drawn to chestnut because they always look used or very dull but it's a nice warm brown. Now my dilemma is seeing if the Q still has it "as is". It's not shippable at outlets. 

Thanks so much TB for your input! TMoro it is. I just need a nice brown bag.  That's the only color I don't have in my collection besides I a Coach hobo and a dark brown classic satchel Dooney that I'm holding on to for some reason cause I never carry it. &#128563;


----------



## Glitter_pixie

PcanTannedBty said:


> YES!!!! That helped a lot. Made total sense. I've never seen the TMoro in real life, only when CfC posted it and on the Q. I think it's gorgeous. I agree... My eyes really never are drawn to chestnut because they always look used or very dull but it's a nice warm brown. Now my dilemma is seeing if the Q still has it "as is". It's not shippable at outlets.
> 
> Thanks so much TB for your input! TMoro it is. I just need a nice brown bag.  That's the only color I don't have in my collection besides I a Coach hobo and a dark brown classic satchel Dooney that I'm holding on to for some reason cause I never carry it. &#128563;



I'm so glad you're going with the TMoro. Here's my mini satchel in TMoro. I absolutely LOVE the richness and warmth of this color. It's probably my fav DB bag. I had a regular satchel in Chestnut and sold it. The color just wasn't for me.

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/contemporary-designers/dooney-and-bourke/1679332d1334185731-dooney-and-bourke-med-pocket-satchel-image-2088144190.jpg


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> YES!!!! That helped a lot. Made total sense. I've never seen the TMoro in real life, only when CfC posted it and on the Q. I think it's gorgeous. I agree... My eyes really never are drawn to chestnut because they always look used or very dull but it's a nice warm brown. Now my dilemma is seeing if the Q still has it "as is". It's not shippable at outlets.
> 
> Thanks so much TB for your input! TMoro it is. I just need a nice brown bag.  That's the only color I don't have in my collection besides I a Coach hobo and a dark brown classic satchel Dooney that I'm holding on to for some reason cause I never carry it. &#128563;




Glad I could help. Good luck getting
A good one!  I hope you love the toro!


----------



## MaryBel

Happy New Year to all my Dooney GFs!


----------



## Twoboyz

Happy New Year Everyone!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> YES!!!! That helped a lot. Made total sense. I've never seen the TMoro in real life, only when CfC posted it and on the Q. I think it's gorgeous. I agree... My eyes really never are drawn to chestnut because they always look used or very dull but it's a nice warm brown. Now my dilemma is seeing if the Q still has it "as is". It's not shippable at outlets.
> 
> Thanks so much TB for your input! TMoro it is. I just need a nice brown bag.  That's the only color I don't have in my collection besides I a Coach hobo and a dark brown classic satchel Dooney that I'm holding on to for some reason cause I never carry it. &#55357;&#56883;


 
I'm coming in late to this discussion, but you chose the color I would have chosen.  The contrast of the stitching on the TMoro on the Clayton really stands out.

I have a Chestnut Bristol and the color is so rich and deep and I love it, but it does shoe marks very easily.  I will have to keep that bag constantly conditioned, unless I just go with the flow and accept the marks.

I can't wait to see what bag you get!  Fun!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Happy New Year!  Wishing everyone a wonderful 2015!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I'm coming in late to this discussion, but you chose the color I would have chosen.  The contrast of the stitching on the TMoro on the Clayton really stands out.
> 
> I have a Chestnut Bristol and the color is so rich and deep and I love it, but it does shoe marks very easily.  I will have to keep that bag constantly conditioned, unless I just go with the flow and accept the marks.
> 
> I can't wait to see what bag you get!  Fun!




Thanks for chiming in Gf... Yeah, my natural Clayton shows everything too but I just roll with. I've learned to call the marks what Sue Clifton calls "highs n lows". Lol. I think I'm going with the TMoro but I can only find it "as is". I can get chestnut anytime if I decide. I think the TMoro was a limited color. With it being such a dark color, I think I'm safe. Also, I think the TMoro is a color in Flo that doesn't scratch that easy. Thanks for your input. &#128515;


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Happy New Year! May it be filled with love and joy and every bag (and accessory) your heart desires!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Glitter_pixie said:


> Happy New Year! May it be filled with love and joy and every bag (and accessory) your heart desires!




Now That's the kind of Happy New Year I like to hear. &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## MiaBorsa

Happy New Year to the Dooney Bin!!


----------



## Nebo

Happy New Year to all my lovelies! I wish you health and joy!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks for chiming in Gf... Yeah, my natural Clayton shows everything too but I just roll with. I've learned to call the marks what Sue Clifton calls "highs n lows". Lol. I think I'm going with the TMoro but I can only find it "as is". I can get chestnut anytime if I decide. I think the TMoro was a limited color. With it being such a dark color, I think I'm safe. Also, I think the TMoro is a color in Flo that doesn't scratch that easy. Thanks for your input. &#128515;




I think an as is TMoro is a safe bet, Pcan. Maybe the worst thing might be that it's more pebbly than you like if you prefer a smooth Tmoro. If it's got the finish like some of the colors that don't scratch easily then you might be safe, because those tend to be smooth with that very slight texture.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I think an as is TMoro is a safe bet, Pcan. Maybe the worst thing might be that it's more pebbly than you like if you prefer a smooth Tmoro. If it's got the finish like some of the colors that don't scratch easily then you might be safe, because those tend to be smooth with that very slight texture.




It's gone!!!! &#128546;&#128546;&#128546;&#128546;. Amazing how a day can make a difference. Called DE outlet... say none at any of the outlets. Well, on to the next one. &#128515;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> It's gone!!!! &#55357;&#56866;&#55357;&#56866;&#55357;&#56866;&#55357;&#56866;. Amazing how a day can make a difference. Called DE outlet... say none at any of the outlets. Well, on to the next one. &#55357;&#56835;


 

Aww, that's not fun. So sorry that happened.

Something similar happened to me yesterday.  I was on qvc.com and saw a croco fino small satchel on clearance and easy pay.  I went to look at the video to make sure it was something I would like, and when I went back to put it in my cart, it was already gone, lol.  I snoozed and I losed.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Aww, that's not fun. So sorry that happened.
> 
> Something similar happened to me yesterday.  I was on qvc.com and saw a croco fino small satchel on clearance and easy pay.  I went to look at the video to make sure it was something I would like, and when I went back to put it in my cart, it was already gone, lol.  I snoozed and I losed.




Lol... Yup, me too! I snoozed.


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm sorry you guys missed out on those deals. 

Keep checking Pcan. Maybe another one will pop up. 

NAC, maybe the outlets have a Croco  fino for you. Maybe you'll get lucky and find one at the 70% off clearance sale this week.


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> I'm sorry you guys missed out on those deals.
> 
> Keep checking Pcan. Maybe another one will pop up.
> 
> NAC, maybe the outlets have a Croco  fino for you. Maybe you'll get lucky and find one at the 70% off clearance sale this week.



I had a dream this morning that I had a red Shelby Shopper like yours....LOL!  Then I woke up like, oh darn it, that was in my dream! I've often don't remember my dreams, but I've been having a few that I recall during my last hour of sleep.  That kind of sleep where you wake up and keep checking the clock to see how much longer you have to snooze!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> I had a dream this morning that I had a red Shelby Shopper like yours....LOL!  Then I woke up like, oh darn it, that was in my dream! I've often don't remember my dreams, but I've been having a few that I recall during my last hour of sleep.  That kind of sleep where you wake up and keep checking the clock to see how much longer you have to snooze!




Uh oh....I think that means you have to get it. Lol! They still have all colors in as is and so far the track record has been good for almost everyone that has reported back.


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> I had a dream this morning that I had a red Shelby Shopper like yours....LOL!  Then I woke up like, oh darn it, that was in my dream! I've often don't remember my dreams, but I've been having a few that I recall during my last hour of sleep.  That kind of sleep where you wake up and keep checking the clock to see how much longer you have to snooze!


 


Twoboyz said:


> Uh oh....I think that means you have to get it. Lol! They still have all colors in as is and so far the track record has been good for almost everyone that has reported back.


 
I agree with TB, it's a sign you need to get one!


----------



## elbgrl

Sure hope everyone had a great holiday!  We did, and I'm just recovering from it all.  Lots of family visiting, and today was take down the decorations day.   Waaaaa - I want my tree up all year!

Anyway, missed everyone here, and just trying to get caught up - so many beautiful bags!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Sure hope everyone had a great holiday!  We did, and I'm just recovering from it all.  Lots of family visiting, and today was take down the decorations day.   Waaaaa - I want my tree up all year!
> 
> Anyway, missed everyone here, and just trying to get caught up - so many beautiful bags!




Well, you can do like me and keep it up until April! Lol. Last year I took the ornaments off but kept it up with the lights on it because I love the ambiance. 

I'm glad you had a nice holiday and welcome back. I wish you health, happiness, and lots of bags!  mine was a little like yours and I had trouble keeping up. Now it's settling down just in time to go back to work tomorrow. Go figure.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Ugh...life goes back to normal for me tomorrow. I had some time off around the holidays, which I'm thankful for but think I could use just a couple more days off. Maybe just setting a new bag on the work desk will cheer me up and remind me why I go to work (to support this bag addiction, lol).

Anyone else having the "back to work" blues?


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> Well, you can do like me and keep it up until April! Lol. Last year I took the ornaments off but kept it up with the lights on it because I love the ambiance.
> 
> I'm glad you had a nice holiday and welcome back. I wish you health, happiness, and lots of bags!  mine was a little like yours and I had trouble keeping up. Now it's settling down just in time to go back to work tomorrow. Go figure.



Aw thanks, TB, I wish the same for you!


----------



## Allieandalf

Glitter_pixie said:


> Ugh...life goes back to normal for me tomorrow. I had some time off around the holidays, which I'm thankful for but think I could use just a couple more days off. Maybe just setting a new bag on the work desk will cheer me up and remind me why I go to work (to support this bag addiction, lol).
> 
> Anyone else having the "back to work" blues?



Oh my gosh, yes!  I've been off for almost two weeks and I'm dreading going back.  At least I have a few new bags to keep me company


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Ugh...life goes back to normal for me tomorrow. I had some time off around the holidays, which I'm thankful for but think I could use just a couple more days off. Maybe just setting a new bag on the work desk will cheer me up and remind me why I go to work (to support this bag addiction, lol).
> 
> Anyone else having the "back to work" blues?




It's back to reality for me too after two weeks off. I'm so not ready for today. My only consolation is i'll have a package from the Seattle outlet waiting to greet me when I get home.


----------



## macde90

Happy New year to everybody. Yep, back to work for me too. I'm slowly getting back in the groove.


----------



## MaryBel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Ugh...life goes back to normal for me tomorrow. I had some time off around the holidays, which I'm thankful for but think I could use just a couple more days off. Maybe just setting a new bag on the work desk will cheer me up and remind me why I go to work (to support this bag addiction, lol).
> 
> Anyone else having the "back to work" blues?


 
Not me, I'm having the "I didn't get a 2 week vacation and work is crazy" blues 
Well, I only had the 24, 25 and part of the 1st off, but work has been so crazy that if you go by hours worked, even with those days off I still worked more than normal. Even today I had to start at 5:30 instead of my regular 7:30 or 8 am!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Not me, I'm having the "I didn't get a 2 week vacation and work is crazy" blues
> Well, I only had the 24, 25 and part of the 1st off, but work has been so crazy that if you go by hours worked, even with those days off I still worked more than normal. Even today I had to start at 5:30 instead of my regular 7:30 or 8 am!




Wow! That's no good  it's good to be busy but I hope it slows down a little for you soon.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Wow! That's no good  it's good to be busy but I hope it slows down a little for you soon.




It is crazy! Yesterday I worked from 5:30am to 8:30pm! I didn't even had time to get lunch. I was about 5 min into lunch when I got a phone call and had to go back to my desk. DH brought me my lunch to the office so I could have it while working.
The worst part of it was that all that time was to validate data that someone else was creating and was not correct but there was not much I could do to fix it, so I could only tell them what was wrong with it after several rounds of "the issue has been fixed" which were not true.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> It is crazy! Yesterday I worked from 5:30am to 8:30pm! I didn't even had time to get lunch. I was about 5 min into lunch when I got a phone call and had to go back to my desk. DH brought me my lunch to the office so I could have it while working.
> The worst part of it was that all that time was to validate data that someone else was creating and was not correct but there was not much I could do to fix it, so I could only tell them what was wrong with it after several rounds of "the issue has been fixed" which were not true.



Oh my gosh...that's so frustrating! I could never work that long, especially without eating...Lol! I actually get shaky and my mind gets all frazzled.  You are a trooper my friend. Your DH is so sweet to bring you lunch.  I'm sorry you had such a bad day.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

MaryBel said:


> It is crazy! Yesterday I worked from 5:30am to 8:30pm! I didn't even had time to get lunch. I was about 5 min into lunch when I got a phone call and had to go back to my desk. DH brought me my lunch to the office so I could have it while working.
> The worst part of it was that all that time was to validate data that someone else was creating and was not correct but there was not much I could do to fix it, so I could only tell them what was wrong with it after several rounds of "the issue has been fixed" which were not true.



Been there, done that. I am fortunate to work from home remotely after many years of working in an office. Ironically, I'm more likely to put in those 10-12 hour days now that I work from home. Right now, however, my workload is just right and I'm enjoying a regular 8-hour workday.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Oh my gosh...that's so frustrating! I could never work that long, especially without eating...Lol! I actually get shaky and my mind gets all frazzled.  You are a trooper my friend. Your DH is so sweet to bring you lunch.  I'm sorry you had such a bad day.




It wasn't really without eating but I hate they interrupted my lunch with DH. 
Today was a bit better, just 10 hrs. I'm hoping everything gets settled this week and if so, I'm taking at least one day off next week.


Thanks GF 
Being online here @ TPF really helps on these long days.


----------



## MaryBel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Been there, done that. I am fortunate to work from home remotely after many years of working in an office. Ironically, I'm more likely to put in those 10-12 hour days now that I work from home. Right now, however, my workload is just right and I'm enjoying a regular 8-hour workday.


 
I did that but it was about 15 years ago, the project that I was on had the 8am-8pm schedule, and that was the regular hours, sometimes we'll leave at 11pm or later. I remember that I used to 'rebel' and leave at 6pm on Fridays!  very rebellious right?


I too work from home, so my whole deal was leave the lunch at the table and go back to the office (at home) and then eat lunch while at the keyboard and phone, but still. DH comes to have lunch here at home and we have lunch together, so I hate that we both ended up eating here but separately.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> It wasn't really without eating but I hate they interrupted my lunch with DH.
> Today was a bit better, just 10 hrs. I'm hoping everything gets settled this week and if so, I'm taking at least one day off next week.
> 
> 
> Thanks GF
> Being online here @ TPF really helps on these long days.




You deserve a week off or maybe two, but I have a feeling they wouldn't survive without you!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> You deserve a week off or maybe two, but I have a feeling they wouldn't survive without you!




Oh, thanks GF! You are too kind!
And you are probably right, I doubt I could take that long, I'm even doubting a day next week. Now I'm thinking, maybe half a day?


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Oh, thanks GF! You are too kind!
> And you are probably right, I doubt I could take that long, I'm even doubting a day next week. Now I'm thinking, maybe half a day?




Take a day Girlfriend...and go shopping!


----------



## Nebo

My lovelies! Finally all the holiday madness is gone and I can catch up with everybody here and all the pretty bags!

We just had a small Christmass. My bff, her daughter, my SIL and her boyfriend. It was nice and homey.  NYeve was spent in bed  We ( Husband and I, not all the people from Xmas) cuddled and talked and fell asleep half an hour before midnight 

I got the Bailey bag + pebbled wristlet/wallet from my bff; and a beautiful white/rose gold ring+ bracelet from my darling. He also got me a wallet to go with the bailey bag. I will have to start matching now, lol.

After all that, it was cleaning and preparing the house for some work we plan to do in the future month or so.

So far I have made some changes in our office room. Moved the  work table in to the closet to create an office closet. Leaves more space for a guest bed, counter height craft table etc.

What have you all been up to? I hope its not too horrible to get back to work.

Sending you all love and I hope to finally have more time to be here. I really missed you ladies!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> My lovelies! Finally all the holiday madness is gone and I can catch up with everybody here and all the pretty bags!
> 
> 
> 
> We just had a small Christmass. My bff, her daughter, my SIL and her boyfriend. It was nice and homey.  NYeve was spent in bed  We ( Husband and I, not all the people from Xmas) cuddled and talked and fell asleep half an hour before midnight
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Bailey bag + pebbled wristlet/wallet from my bff; and a beautiful white/rose gold ring+ bracelet from my darling. He also got me a wallet to go with the bailey bag. I will have to start matching now, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> After all that, it was cleaning and preparing the house for some work we plan to do in the future month or so.
> 
> 
> 
> So far I have made some changes in our office room. Moved the  work table in to the closet to create an office closet. Leaves more space for a guest bed, counter height craft table etc.
> 
> 
> 
> What have you all been up to? I hope its not too horrible to get back to work.
> 
> 
> 
> Sending you all love and I hope to finally have more time to be here. I really missed you ladies!




Welcome back Nebo! We missed you too. It sounds like you had a very nice holiday. I haven't been doing much except getting back into the old routine after a two week vacation that was spent with lots of family. I'm on a ban so that is my sad news. Lol the good news is I'm loving my bags and very happy with all of them!  I can't wait to see the changes you've made when you have everything done.  hugs


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hey Nebo.  Glad you had a good Christmas.


----------



## macde90

WAAAYYYY off topic: My blender died this morning and I need a replacement. Does anybody have a Vitamix? I figure if I buy $400 purses for myself I can at least buy a good blender that the entire family can use.


----------



## MiaBorsa

macde90 said:


> WAAAYYYY off topic: My blender died this morning and I need a replacement. Does anybody have a Vitamix? I figure if I buy $400 purses for myself I can at least buy a good blender that the entire family can use.



Yes, I have a Vitamix.  It's the bomb.


----------



## macde90

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, I have a Vitamix.  It's the bomb.


I've been researching today and it sure seems like it is. I can't decide if I want to use EZ pay on QVC to get one or stop at BBB on the way home from work today. Decisions!


----------



## MaryBel

macde90 said:


> I've been researching today and it sure seems like it is. I can't decide if I want to use EZ pay on QVC to get one or stop at BBB on the way home from work today. Decisions!


 
I've seen them at Costco too. I think they would be cheaper there!


----------



## Twoboyz

macde90 said:


> WAAAYYYY off topic: My blender died this morning and I need a replacement. Does anybody have a Vitamix? I figure if I buy $400 purses for myself I can at least buy a good blender that the entire family can use.




You just missed a Vitamix TSV. It was $399 I think? I don't have one but I want one. I am mad at myself for buying a Ninja to try to go the cheaper route. Then I got the Nutribullet which I really like, but it's still not like a Vitamix. I want one, but don't want to shell out the $$ right now. I would go for it if it were me.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

macde90 said:


> WAAAYYYY off topic: My blender died this morning and I need a replacement. Does anybody have a Vitamix? I figure if I buy $400 purses for myself I can at least buy a good blender that the entire family can use.




Lol... 

I have the Vitamix and it's the best kitchen investment I've ever made. Well worth the money.


----------



## Nebo

I just got a cheepy Oster blender the other day. Works great for my protein smoothies.

I cant wait to hear how do you like Vitamix. I need to read up on it, want to know what makes it special? TB, why dont you like your Ninja blender?


----------



## macde90

I cheaped out and got the Ninja based on a co-workers's recommendation. I made some after dinner smoothies with frozen fruit and almond milk. They tasted good; the texture was grainy looking but smooth on the tongue. I should have held out for the vitamix. I just might get it anyway.

Thanks for the advice and comments!


----------



## macde90

@twoboyz: Dagnabbit!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I just got a cheepy Oster blender the other day. Works great for my protein smoothies.
> 
> I cant wait to hear how do you like Vitamix. I need to read up on it, want to know what makes it special? TB, why dont you like your Ninja blender?



I like it, but the Vitamix blends a lot smoother.  It also heats up soup and freezes ice cream while it's blending which is a nice plus.  I watched a presentation at Costco one day and tasted some soup and a smoothie that it made and they were amazing.  The soup was just some fresh veggies, a couple tortilla ships for salt and texture, and some seasoning mix.  it was really good and with very little chemicals and mostly whole food. I think the versatility of it is amazing and also it is very well made and has a great warranty. It really seems like the company stands behind their product. Also, I haven't heard a person ever say they don't like their Vitamix.


----------



## Twoboyz

macde90 said:


> I cheaped out and got the Ninja based on a co-workers's recommendation. I made some after dinner smoothies with frozen fruit and almond milk. They tasted good; the texture was grainy looking but smooth on the tongue. I should have held out for the vitamix. I just might get it anyway.
> 
> Thanks for the advice and comments!



I did the same thing and felt the same way as you after I got it. Now I never use it because my Nutribullet blends better and it's easier to use and clean for a quick smoothie.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> I like it, but the Vitamix blends a lot smoother.  It also heats up soup and freezes ice cream while it's blending which is a nice plus.  I watched a presentation at Costco one day and tasted some soup and a smoothie that it made and they were amazing.  The soup was just some fresh veggies, a couple tortilla ships for salt and texture, and some seasoning mix.  it was really good and with very little chemicals and mostly whole food. I think the versatility of it is amazing and also it is very well made and has a great warranty. It really seems like the company stands behind their product. Also, I haven't heard a person ever say they don't like their Vitamix.



That sounds great! I guess Vitamix is to the blender world what Kitchenaid stand mixer is to the mixer world Ill keep an eye out and maybe add it to our kitchen. The fact that it can make an ice cream or warm a soup is really nice.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> That sounds great! I guess Vitamix is to the blender world what Kitchenaid stand mixer is to the mixer world Ill keep an eye out and maybe add it to our kitchen. The fact that it can make an ice cream or warm a soup is really nice.



Also,  you can buy certified reconditioned ones for less on the vitamix website. The prices still might be close to QVC's when they have TSV's or Costco.  

https://www.vitamix.com/Shop/Certified-Reconditioned-Products.aspx


----------



## PcanTannedBty

&#127882;&#127881;&#127880;Happy Birthday to me &#127882;&#127880;&#127881;... 

On the way to the outlet bday shopping. Hope I find something.


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> &#127882;&#127881;&#127880;Happy Birthday to me &#127882;&#127880;&#127881;...
> 
> On the way to the outlet bday shopping. Hope I find something.


My beautiful darling! I wish you happiness, love, success  and health! Be your gorgeous self always!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> &#127882;&#127881;&#127880;Happy Birthday to me &#127882;&#127880;&#127881;...
> 
> On the way to the outlet bday shopping. Hope I find something.




Happy B-day GF!
Hope your day is wonderful and that you find some gorgeous goodies at the outlet!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> &#127882;&#127881;&#127880;Happy Birthday to me &#127882;&#127880;&#127881;...
> 
> On the way to the outlet bday shopping. Hope I find something.


Happy Birthday, I hope you had a great day.


----------



## Trudysmom

Nebo said:


> I just got a cheepy Oster blender the other day. Works great for my protein smoothies.
> 
> I cant wait to hear how do you like Vitamix. I need to read up on it, want to know what makes it special? TB, why dont you like your Ninja blender?


I use my Vitamix every day. Smoothies and soups, almond butter etc. Very good machine.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

PcanTannedBty said:


> &#127882;&#127881;&#127880;Happy Birthday to me &#127882;&#127880;&#127881;...
> 
> On the way to the outlet bday shopping. Hope I find something.



Happy Birthday Pecan!!! Wishing you a very happy DOONEY DAY that's filled with happiness!  What's your birthday Dooney today?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

FlorentineQuack said:


> Happy Birthday Pecan!!! Wishing you a very happy DOONEY DAY that's filled with happiness!  What's your birthday Dooney today?




Thank you so much girlfriend!!! Surprisingly enough, I carried my Pebbled Letter Classic Satchel in TMoro Brown.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thank you ALL for the warm birthday wishes. &#128525;&#128525;. I had a great day but unfortunately, I didn't find anything at any of the outlets. &#128546;&#128546; but I did pick up a Coach Key Chain Wallet for work. Yes, Coach... Can you believe it??? It it's one that has gussets on one side where I can keep my work badge, cards, and a little cash. Dooney doesn't have anything like that so I opted with this. I'll post pics later when I get home.


----------



## Twoboyz

Happy Birthday Pcan!! I'm wishing you peace, love, happiness, health, and all those good things. I hope you had a fun day shopping, even though Dooney did not have anything for you. Next time.... Hugs


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Dillard's Dover Tote... It's similar to the Shelby shopper but a tote. What do you ladies think?


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Dillard's Dover Tote... It's similar to the Shelby shopper but a tote. What do you ladies think?
> 
> View attachment 2857408




Hi PTB!

I like it because the straps look longer than the other Dooney totes I have. And I like the D ring on the outside to attach Doo Dads.  Does it have a center divider?  Probably not.

And I know I'm late to the party but HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY! "May the best of your past be the worst of your future!"


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Dillard's Dover Tote... It's similar to the Shelby shopper but a tote. What do you ladies think?
> 
> View attachment 2857408




I think it's really pretty. I love the details on the straps and the vachetta accents. The bone is really pretty too!


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Dillard's Dover Tote... It's similar to the Shelby shopper but a tote. What do you ladies think?
> 
> View attachment 2857408



They look pretty.  A classy looking tote.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

macde90 said:


> WAAAYYYY off topic: My blender died this morning and I need a replacement. Does anybody have a Vitamix? I figure if I buy $400 purses for myself I can at least buy a good blender that the entire family can use.



OMG! I laughed when I read this post! I just bought a Vitamix from the Q on easy pay and got it three days ago and my husband hasn't stopped using it! Milkshakes, mayonaise, sauces, smoothies, sherbet and even powdered sugar! I'm going to need to buy a larger pair of pants!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

PcanTannedBty said:


> &#127882;&#127881;&#127880;Happy Birthday to me &#127882;&#127880;&#127881;...
> 
> On the way to the outlet bday shopping. Hope I find something.



Oh I hope you had a wonderful birthday! Did you get anything good?


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> OMG! I laughed when I read this post! I just bought a Vitamix from the Q on easy pay and got it three days ago and my husband hasn't stopped using it! Milkshakes, mayonaise, sauces, smoothies, sherbet and even powdered sugar! I'm going to need to buy a larger pair of pants!




If that's wheat it would take to get my husband in the kitchen then I'd get one! Lol. This is great!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Saw these at Macy's... Not quite my cup of tea but wanted to share because I've never seen these before. I'm assuming it's a valentines Day collection.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Saw these at Macy's... Not quite my cup of tea but wanted to share because I've never seen these before. I'm assuming it's a valentines Day collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2858830




Wow those are very interesting. That's very, very seasonally specific for Dooney to make a Valentine's Day bag, but it sure looks like they did. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Nebo

Glitter_pixie said:


> OMG! I laughed when I read this post! I just bought a Vitamix from the Q on easy pay and got it three days ago and my husband hasn't stopped using it! Milkshakes, mayonaise, sauces, smoothies, sherbet and even powdered sugar! I'm going to need to buy a larger pair of pants!


  Sherbet, yum yum. Thank you for your feedback. Im talking in Husband of Mine to get one.



PcanTannedBty said:


> Saw these at Macy's... Not quite my cup of tea but wanted to share because I've never seen these before. I'm assuming it's a valentines Day collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2858830


They are cute. Not my style, but still cute.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Saw these at Macy's... Not quite my cup of tea but wanted to share because I've never seen these before. I'm assuming it's a valentines Day collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2858830


 
I love the white/black one but it is too close to my 1975 satchel. I hope they have wristlets! I'd love a wristlet!


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> Saw these at Macy's...* Not quite my cup of tea *but wanted to share because I've never seen these before. I'm assuming it's a valentines Day collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2858830



Mine either
but it's cute
thanks for scounting the finds.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> &#55356;&#57226;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57224;Happy Birthday to me &#55356;&#57226;&#55356;&#57224;&#55356;&#57225;...
> 
> On the way to the outlet bday shopping. Hope I find something.


 
I totally missed this!  Happy Birthday, PTB!!!  I hope you had a wonderful day!


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> &#127882;&#127881;&#127880;Happy Birthday to me &#127882;&#127880;&#127881;...
> 
> On the way to the outlet bday shopping. Hope I find something.



Well I missed the party. 

Happy Birthday to you dear Pcan!! 
Hope you day was special and your year the very best ever!


----------



## elbgrl

Me too!

Hope you had a glorious birthday Pcan!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I totally missed this!  Happy Birthday, PTB!!!  I hope you had a wonderful day!




Awww... Thank you girly!! I had a wonderful day.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> Me too!
> 
> Hope you had a glorious birthday Pcan!




Thank you E!! Yes, it was very glorious. &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## TaterTots

PcanTannedBty said:


> Saw these at Macy's... Not quite my cup of tea but wanted to share because I've never seen these before. I'm assuming it's a valentines Day collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2858830


 
It's called The Sweetheart collection.  I just got an email about it this morning from Dooney.  They have the Coated Canvas Bags and also a Patent Leather Bag a Small Salem and a Satchel style with a couple different matching accessories.  I'll get the email pic from my phone and post it.


----------



## TaterTots

Here we go.


----------



## hopi

TaterTots said:


> Here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2863055



Got the email this morning and didn't open it.  
That pink patent is so darling, I would carry that in a heartbeat


----------



## TaterTots

hopi said:


> Got the email this morning and didn't open it.
> That pink patent is so darling, I would carry that in a heartbeat


 
That's me as well hopi!  I love the Patent Leather bag,  super cute!


----------



## elbgrl

TaterTots said:


> Here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2863055



Oooooh, pink patent - LOVE!


----------



## TaterTots

elbgrl said:


> Oooooh, pink patent - LOVE!




Yes!  Isn't it gorgeous.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

TB... Your post in deals thread... Does that pertain to the outlets? I get confused with Factory Store.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> TB... Your post in deals thread... Does that pertain to the outlets? I get confused with Factory Store.




Yes, the factory store is the outlet  I almost went today, but said no! I'm on a ban.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Yes, the factory store is the outlet  I almost went today, but said no! I'm on a ban.




Ahhh ok... Thank u! Good for you!!! So proud...


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahhh ok... Thank u! Good for you!!! So proud...




Thank you GF. I'm having a hard time this weekend. I really, really want to go! Im having a craving...lol!


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> Thank you GF. I'm having a hard time this weekend. I really, really want to go! Im having a craving...lol!



Chocolate works for me, lol.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Thank you GF. I'm having a hard time this weekend. I really, really want to go! Im having a craving...lol!





elbgrl said:


> Chocolate works for me, lol.



   I'm doing OK with my ban so far.      Of course I'm focusing on a new collection of Fiestaware dishes so I'm consumed with that.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm doing OK with my ban so far.      Of course I'm focusing on a new collection of Fiestaware dishes so I'm consumed with that.



I don't think I've ever set myself on a ban...it's usually just feast or famine. Right now, I'm getting fat on bags. :giggles:

I'll make myself sick and then that's it for a bit. Or, like you, I'll focus on something else and for me, that's Momoko dolls.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Thank you GF. I'm having a hard time this weekend. I really, really want to go! Im having a craving...lol!




Lol... I know right??

If you had to break down and break the ban... This weekend would have been the time to do it. &#128513;&#128513;&#128546;&#128546;. I know that didn't help!!! But I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> * I'm doing OK with my ban so far.*     Of course I'm focusing on a new collection of Fiestaware dishes so I'm consumed with that.



Let us know when it has been 3 days


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm doing OK with my ban so far.      Of course I'm focusing on a new collection of Fiestaware dishes so I'm consumed with that.




That's awesome! I always tell myself if Sarah can do it I can too  lol! We are using the same strategy, because I'm consumed with a diet. I think it's taking every drop of my focus. Ugh...


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Chocolate works for me, lol.




Lol! Thanks Rosie  I wish I could have some chocolate, but I'm on a ban on that as well. (Sigh)


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> That's awesome!* I always tell myself if Sarah can do i*t I can too  lol! We are using the same strategy, because I'm consumed with a diet. I think it's taking every drop of my focus. Ugh...



TB
Sarah is a master, a purse whisperer, a handbag expert but if you are looking to her for strength during a handbag ban you might want to rethink that one

Have to agree food plans are all consuming and tracking is a real pain.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> TB
> Sarah is a master, a purse whisperer, a handbag expert but if you are looking to her for strength during a handbag ban you might want to rethink that one


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK, has anyone seen my motivation??   I know it's here somewhere, but I can't seem to find it.    I have ordered new dishes and tableware and need to get my cabinets reorganized, but I can't seem to get out of this chair!!   WHAT THE HECK.


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> TB
> 
> Sarah is a master, a purse whisperer, a handbag expert but if you are looking to her for strength during a handbag ban you might want to rethink that one
> 
> 
> 
> Have to agree food plans are all consuming and tracking is a real pain.




Rotflmao! I could have actually looked to her for strength today because she walked away from a good deal while I caved! Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, has anyone seen my motivation??   I know it's here somewhere, but I can't seem to find it.    I have ordered new dishes and tableware and need to get my cabinets reorganized, but I can't seem to get out of this chair!!   WHAT THE HECK.




It must be in hibernation with my motivation. It's a three day weekend and my Christmas decorations are still up!


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


>



:lolots:
oh like I am real off base here


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, has anyone seen my motivation??   I know it's here somewhere, but I can't seem to find it.    I have ordered new dishes and tableware and need to get my cabinets reorganized, *but I can't seem to get out of this chair!!   WHAT THE HECK.   *




You are still doing better than me

Spent the morning at "Bounce U" (you don't want to know) a point of reference is that I  was sharing air with alot of children and lunch at ChickaFila.

Can't wait to see the new dishes.


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> It must be in hibernation with my motivation. It's a three day weekend and* my Christmas decorations are still up*!



Outside you still have a good excuse.................
inside to many outlets


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> It must be in hibernation with my motivation. It's a three day weekend and my Christmas decorations are still up!



:xtree:


----------



## CatePNW

Couple things....

A while back we were talking about QVC easy pay offer, where we could pick what we want to use it on.  I forgot what the feature is called and can't find it on QVC.  I'm not sure if mine's expired or not.  Help!

Is there an email contact for any SA at a Dooney outlet?  Small Flo at 65% is good deal, but I hate calling, would rather deal via email to find out colors and what is shippable.


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Outside you still have a good excuse.................
> 
> inside to many outlets




I'm afraid it's inside...we don't even out any outside.


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Couple things....
> 
> A while back we were talking about QVC easy pay offer, where we could pick what we want to use it on.  I forgot what the feature is called and can't find it on QVC.  I'm not sure if mine's expired or not.  Help!
> 
> Is there an email contact for any SA at a Dooney outlet?  Small Flo at 65% is good deal, but I hate calling, would rather deal via email to find out colors and what is shippable.




Cate,


The QVC easy pay on request was under www.qvc.com/Thankyou
It was one easy pay on request for December and one for January (expires at the end of the month). btw, I was not able to use it online, it wouldn't add it to my order even though I have it. I had to call CS and they changed my order and apply the EZ pay on request.


I was just at the outlet at Tulalip and they only had 2 of the large flo's in ocean and salmon at 65%. I got the salmon one.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I'm afraid it's inside...we don't even out any outside.


 
GF, you are not alone. I still have mine too. I wanted to take some pics and since I haven't had a chance to take the pics, the tree and some smaller decorations are still up. I'm planning to take the pics this week so I can take them down during the weekend.


----------



## CatePNW

MaryBel said:


> Cate,
> 
> 
> The QVC easy pay on request was under www.qvc.com/Thankyou
> It was one easy pay on request for December and one for January (expires at the end of the month). btw, I was not able to use it online, it wouldn't add it to my order even though I have it. I had to call CS and they changed my order and apply the EZ pay on request.
> 
> 
> I was just at the outlet at Tulalip and they only had 2 of the large flo's in ocean and salmon at 65%. I got the salmon one.


Thanks, MaryBel, found my offer!  It's good through 1/31 in case I find something.  I've been looking at a few rings and figure I may as well use my easy pay so I'm not out the full amount to try out the ring.

Congrats on the salmon Flo!  I really don't have a must have color, I do like the pink tones and the natural ones.  One of these days!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> GF, you are not alone. I still have mine too. I wanted to take some pics and since I haven't had a chance to take the pics, the tree and some smaller decorations are still up. I'm planning to take the pics this week so I can take them down during the weekend.[/
> 
> You have an excuse though...buried in work. I haven't been buried in anything except my computer or the TV.  I'm going to take some down tomorrow I think. I like to keep the tree up for awhile just for the lights.


----------



## Nebo

TB, I love your avatar pic. It is so darling and funny.


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Thanks, MaryBel, found my offer!  It's good through 1/31 in case I find something.  I've been looking at a few rings and figure I may as well use my easy pay so I'm not out the full amount to try out the ring.
> 
> Congrats on the salmon Flo!  I really don't have a must have color, I do like the pink tones and the natural ones.  One of these days!


 
Glad you found it!
I still have mine but I haven't decided on anything.


Thanks! I wanted the smaller one but since these have been gone for a long time, I doubt I'll find it and this one was on excellent condition and was the only one, so I had to get her. I also got a Kingston in bone at 50%, but with both bags the total was over $300 so I got $75 off! I got both for $285, which is an awesome deal!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> TB, I love your avatar pic. It is so darling and funny.



Thanks Nebo.  I was having fun and playing with my bag. All it needs is a red nose. :giggles:


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Glad you found it!
> I still have mine but I haven't decided on anything.
> 
> 
> Thanks! I wanted the smaller one but since these have been gone for a long time, I doubt I'll find it and this one was on excellent condition and was the only one, so I had to get her. I also got a Kingston in bone at 50%, but with both bags the total was over $300 so I got $75 off! I got both for $285, which is an awesome deal!



Congrats on finding your bone Kingston!  That salmon flo is going to be great heading into spring.  Amazing deal!


----------



## hopi

TB
Your new avatar makes me smile - that's a riot - too cute
She looks so happy


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> TB
> Your new avatar makes me smile - that's a riot - too cute
> She looks so happy



Thanks hopi! I thought it was hysterical and it made me smile too.  I had to take a picture of it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks hopi! I thought it was hysterical and it made me smile too.  I had to take a picture of it.



  I love your Avatar too!  It helps to have a great sense of humor during the Winter days!  It makes me smile every time I see it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Just saw one of my photos on eBay... Grrrr! I asked her to remove. Crazy!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I love your Avatar too!  It helps to have a great sense of humor during the Winter days!  It makes me smile every time I see it.




Thanks you RN! Since I don't get to carry them many places, I have to make the most of it while I look at them on my desk all day! This is the result. Lol!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Just saw one of my photos on eBay... Grrrr! I asked her to remove. Crazy!!!
> 
> View attachment 2869511




Grrrrrr is right! Why do people think it's okay to do this? That's not even the bag in her description. Glad you saw it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Just saw one of my photos on eBay... Grrrr! I asked her to remove. Crazy!!!
> 
> View attachment 2869511



Isn't that maddening?   The nerve of some people, plus the description says "florentine."  What a goober.  This has happened to me 3 or 4 times and I don't "ask" them to remove...I TELL them to take my photos down or I will report them to Ebay.  Sorry this happened to you, PTB.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Isn't that maddening?   The nerve of some people, plus the description says "florentine."  What a goober.  This has happened to me 3 or 4 times and I don't "ask" them to remove...I TELL them to take my photos down or I will report them to Ebay.  Sorry this happened to you, PTB.




Look at this... The seller wrote this to me after I emailed them please remove the photo. I stated that not only are they using my photo but the bag they are selling is not the same bag they have described in the title. The bag in my photo is Dillen, not Florentine as they have it listed. They asked that I prove it was mine. I reported them anyway...


----------



## Ivyshop

Omg how rude is the seller from eBay.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Look at this... The seller wrote this to me after I emailed them please remove the photo. I stated that not only are they using my photo but the bag they are selling is not the same bag they have described in the title. The bag in my photo is Dillen, not Florentine as they have it listed. They asked that I prove it was mine. I reported them anyway...
> 
> View attachment 2870596




I am in shock. Wow! I think they just dug themselves into a big hole with ebay though.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I am in shock. Wow! I think they just dug themselves into a big hole with ebay though.




I know right??? I reported them but wasn't sure if I did it right because it didn't give me an option to write anything. It was only a drop down with none of which really matched my issue. Not sure it worked or not.

Also we all here know that the Smith "model" is made in styles other than Florentine.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

MaryBel said:


> GF, you are not alone. I still have mine too. I wanted to take some pics and since I haven't had a chance to take the pics, the tree and some smaller decorations are still up. I'm planning to take the pics this week so I can take them down during the weekend.



I kind of took most of mine down. I left up decorations that could be used for "winter time" decorations, so I'm about half way there!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> I know right??? I reported them but wasn't sure if I did it right because it didn't give me an option to write anything. It was only a drop down with none of which really matched my issue. Not sure it worked or not.
> 
> Also we all here know that the Smith "model" is made in styles other than Florentine.


 


GF, your pic is still on ebay.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> GF, your pic is still on ebay.




I know... They won't take it down!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I know right??? I reported them but wasn't sure if I did it right because it didn't give me an option to write anything. It was only a drop down with none of which really matched my issue. Not sure it worked or not.
> 
> Also we all here know that the Smith "model" is made in styles other than Florentine.




Yes we do. If you're not sure you were able to report it, you can always call. Ebay's telephone customer service is really nice and helpful. I have had some issues a couple times and called and they were very helpful.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

QVC easy pay strikes again, lol. I ordered the Sutton satchel in the Brown Tmoro and a small Crimson Flo.  Now to pretend I have patience waiting for them to arrive, hopefully by the end of next week. Fingers crossed that both bags are in good shape.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> QVC easy pay strikes again, lol. I ordered the Sutton satchel in the Brown Tmoro and a small Crimson Flo.  Now to pretend I have patience waiting for them to arrive, hopefully by the end of next week. Fingers crossed that both bags are in good shape.




Yay! You got the Crimson flo. I hope you love it! I love that Sutton satchel too. I hope they hurry!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Yay! You got the Crimson flo. I hope you love it! I love that Sutton satchel too. I hope they hurry!




Me too! I'm not a patient person and hate waiting, lol. But it's something to look forward to. 

I just hope both bags are not returns. I'll be a bit nervous until I see them.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> QVC easy pay strikes again, lol. I ordered the Sutton satchel in the Brown Tmoro and a small Crimson Flo.  Now to pretend I have patience waiting for them to arrive, hopefully by the end of next week. Fingers crossed that both bags are in good shape.


 
Congrats on your 2 new goodies! 2 excellent choices!
Just don't think about them and play with the ones in your closet and then they will be there when you less expect them!


----------



## hopi

Patricia Nash show on ShopHq right now for 2 hours...
Love the look of her stuff still don't have any in my collection yet.
First learned of this line from Sarah when she showed us one of her wallets.
Was able to see a few of her things at the Dillards in AZ.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Congrats on your 2 new goodies! 2 excellent choices!
> Just don't think about them and play with the ones in your closet and then they will be there when you less expect them!




That sounds like a good plan. Not like I don't have plenty of bags to play with in the meantime, lol.


----------



## seton

PcanTannedBty said:


> Look at this... The seller wrote this to me after I emailed them please remove the photo. I stated that not only are they using my photo but the bag they are selling is not the same bag they have described in the title. The bag in my photo is Dillen, not Florentine as they have it listed. They asked that I prove it was mine. I reported them anyway...
> 
> View attachment 2870596




This heffa needs to prove that the pic is HERS!
Post the auction and let's all press the button to report it. If enough peeps do so, that usually gets more results.


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Patricia Nash show on ShopHq right now for 2 hours...
> Love the look of her stuff still don't have any in my collection yet.
> First learned of this line from Sarah when she showed us one of her wallets.
> Was able to see a few of her things at the Dillards in AZ.




Patricia Nash makes some beautiful pieces. I first discovered her stuff at Marshalls believe it or not. Then I saw a lot more bags at Macy's.


----------



## hopi

seton said:


> This heffa needs to prove that the pic is HERS!
> *Post the auction and let's all press the button to report it. If enough peeps do so, that usually gets more results.*


*
*


----------



## elbgrl

seton said:


> This heffa needs to prove that the pic is HERS!
> Post the auction and let's all press the button to report it. If enough peeps do so, that usually gets more results.



Agree!  We'll all report her!


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> I know right??? I reported them but wasn't sure if I did it right because it didn't give me an option to write anything. It was only a drop down with none of which really matched my issue. Not sure it worked or not.
> 
> Also we all here know that the Smith "model" is made in styles other than Florentine.



Did you notice that she has added this to her listing:

On Jan-21-15 at 18:55:06 PST, seller added the following information:
The first photo on the listing is not mine, it is a stock photo to show exactly what the photo looks like.


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> I know... They won't take it down!!!



I reported....


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> Did you notice that she has added this to her listing:
> 
> 
> 
> On Jan-21-15 at 18:55:06 PST, seller added the following information:
> 
> The first photo on the listing is not mine, it is a stock photo to show exactly what the photo looks like.




Yes, she added that when I initially asked her to remove it. She said she would take it down but added this instead. I'm not worried anymore because her rating is about 88% and it looks like she's a good buyer but not a good seller. Her negative comments all state that she doesn't ship timely. The bag looks horrible anyway.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> I reported....




Thank you!!! &#128515;. Let's see what happens. Now it's not about the picture, it's about her attitude.


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Just saw one of my photos on eBay... Grrrr! I asked her to remove. Crazy!!!
> 
> View attachment 2869511





PcanTannedBty said:


> Look at this... The seller wrote this to me after I emailed them please remove the photo. I stated that not only are they using my photo but the bag they are selling is not the same bag they have described in the title. The bag in my photo is Dillen, not Florentine as they have it listed. They asked that I prove it was mine. I reported them anyway...
> 
> View attachment 2870596


 Oh, hone. Im so sorry for this. I wish I could go back to all of my picture posts and tag them over the photo.

Hope the Bword takes it down. And the nerve....wow.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you!!! &#55357;&#56835;. Let's see what happens. Now it's not about the picture, it's about her attitude.


 
It's an awful attitude. She should just apologize and remove it.


----------



## Punkie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Look at this... The seller wrote this to me after I emailed them please remove the photo. I stated that not only are they using my photo but the bag they are selling is not the same bag they have described in the title. The bag in my photo is Dillen, not Florentine as they have it listed. They asked that I prove it was mine. I reported them anyway...
> 
> View attachment 2870596



Oh my that is some craziness. And she works for DB?!?! Wow. 
Hope eBay takes action. In my experience ebay customer service hasn't been the brightest or most helpful but I hope they do something. **fingers crossed***


----------



## FlorentineQuack

PcanTannedBty said:


> Look at this... The seller wrote this to me after I emailed them please remove the photo. I stated that not only are they using my photo but the bag they are selling is not the same bag they have described in the title. The bag in my photo is Dillen, not Florentine as they have it listed. They asked that I prove it was mine. I reported them anyway...
> 
> View attachment 2870596



Sorry this is happening. BTW, if they worked for D&B they would know the Smith bag came in Dillen, Nylon and Florentine. And labeling it as STOCK photo. Yeah right!  BUSTED!!! Maybe they should prove that this picture is theres and not ask you to prove that it's yours! Grrrrrr is correct!  I would love to see what the product is they are actually selling.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

FlorentineQuack said:


> Sorry this is happening. BTW, if they worked for D&B they would know the Smith bag came in Dillen, Nylon and Florentine. And labeling it as STOCK photo. Yeah right!  BUSTED!!! Maybe they should prove that this picture is theres and not ask you to prove that it's yours! Grrrrrr is correct!  I would love to see what the product is they are actually selling.




Exactly!!!! No way she works for Dooney and says it only comes on Flo. That was a dead giveaway that she was lying.


----------



## Twoboyz

Hey everyone on the east coast....please stay safe and warm.  Hoping it doesn't hit as hard as they are saying.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Hey everyone on the east coast....please stay safe and warm.  Hoping it doesn't hit as hard as they are saying.



Ditto from me.  I was just coming here to post the same thing. Hope everyone dealing with the snow is staying warm.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Hey everyone on the east coast....please stay safe and warm.  Hoping it doesn't hit as hard as they are saying.





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ditto from me.  I was just coming here to post the same thing. Hope everyone dealing with the snow is staying warm.




Ditto from me also!  Be safe at home or if you have to travel.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Got an email today from QVC regarding the changes in their shipping and handling charges.  Good News: Some of the shipping costs are being reduced, depending on the item and/or the cost of the item.  Bad News: Effective with orders placed on or after 02/17/2015 QVC will no longer refund shipping unless the item is defective or they made and error:


Dear Valued QVC Customer, 

Every day were working hard to deliver more value to youas we always have. Today is no exception. Were excited to offer new S&H rates on most items where we charge shipping & handling for standard delivery, starting February 2, 2015.
All apparel, beauty, and jewelry ships at $3, regardless of price or weight. 
Most items under $50 and less than 1 lb ship at $3. 
Most other items under $100 and 1 lb or more ship at $5 or $7.
Items $100 or more ship at existing S&H rates; however, many of these include S&H or offer free S&H. 

As part of this change, we will no longer discount S&H when you buy two or more items in the same order, but our new S&H rates will benefit you in many cases.

In addition, we will continue to refund original S&H on returns if an item is defective or we made an error; however, effective with orders placed on or after February 17, 2015, if you return the item for any other reason, we will no longer refund the original S&H. 

We sincerely thank you for shopping with us, and hope this makes your shopping experience at QVC even better. 

Sincerely,

Lisa Norden
 VP, Customer Service and Experience


----------



## TaterTots

That's how it always seems to go. They give you something only to take something else away.


----------



## RuedeNesle

TaterTots said:


> That's how it always seems to go. They give you something only to take something else away.



Ain't that the truth!


----------



## TaterTots

ruedenesle said:


> ain't that the truth!




totally! :d


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks for the info RN. I'm pretty clueless because I never knew they refunded the original shipping of an item if it's returned.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks for the info RN. I'm pretty clueless because I never knew they refunded the original shipping of an item if it's returned.



You're welcome TB!  

There are times when I ordered a handbag on a Wednesday, for example, and I wanted to receive it before the weekend so I paid for expedited shipping, which usual costs around $22 or more.  If I love what I get, and I get to carry it faster I'm okay paying the cost.  But I knew if I wasn't happy with it IRL I could return it and get the full $22 or whatever it was back.  Lately I've been taking advantage of free shipping, and I've learned to be patient. (Okay, that's a lie, but I don't pay for expedited shipping when I'm offered free shipping!  )  

ShopHQ never refunded the original shipping so I never pay for expedited shipping because I've returned almost as many items as I've kept.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> You're welcome TB!
> 
> 
> 
> There are times when I ordered a handbag on a Wednesday, for example, and I wanted to receive it before the weekend so I paid for expedited shipping, which usual costs around $22 or more.  If I love what I get, and I get to carry it faster I'm okay paying the cost.  But I knew if I wasn't happy with it IRL I could return it and get the full $22 or whatever it was back.  Lately I've been taking advantage of free shipping, and I've learned to be patient. (Okay, that's a lie, but I don't pay for expedited shipping when I'm offered free shipping!  )
> 
> 
> 
> ShopHQ never refunded the original shipping so I never pay for expedited shipping because I've returned almost as many items as I've kept.




Well that's good to know. It's sad it's going away.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

A new girl that started at my work today has a Disney Dooney and put it on the floor... Eeek!!! 

She says that's all she owns by Dooney are the Disney Collection bags.


----------



## seton

awesome!


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> A new girl that started at my work today has a Disney Dooney and put it on the floor... Eeek!!!
> 
> She says that's all she owns by Dooney are the Disney Collection bags.
> 
> View attachment 2885657



This is my favorite DD pattern ever.  Had this pattern in the satchel version in my cart on sale with a free matching wallet and slept on it.
Story of my life.


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> A new girl that started at my work today has a Disney Dooney and put it on the floor... Eeek!!!
> 
> She says that's all she owns by Dooney are the Disney Collection bags.
> 
> View attachment 2885657



You have a lot more restraint than me.  If I had been there, I may have been forced to walk calmy over, pick it up, and put it on her desk &#128576;&#128561;&#128520;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> You have a lot more restraint than me.  If I had been there, I may have been forced to walk calmy over, pick it up, and put it on her desk &#128576;&#128561;&#128520;




Lol... I asked her about it and she said "oh, it doesn't bother me, I can just wipe it off". &#128563;&#128563;


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... I asked her about it and she said "oh, it doesn't bother me, I can just wipe it off". &#128563;&#128563;



Oh, dear......that just makes me sad.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> A new girl that started at my work today has a Disney Dooney and put it on the floor... Eeek!!!
> 
> She says that's all she owns by Dooney are the Disney Collection bags.
> 
> View attachment 2885657




What a cute bag and fun to have a fellow Dooney lover working with you. Maybe seeing all of your beautiful bags and a few bargain shopping tips from you might start a little fire under her interest in some more styles.  

I always cringe when I see bags on the floor. One of the hockey moms on my sons team had an LV Damier Azure Artsy and it was on the floor of the party room when we had our team meeting. A white bag on the floor!! I was horrified as I sat there hugging my Logo Lock Hobo in my lap.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> What a cute bag and fun to have a fellow Dooney lover working with you. Maybe seeing all of your beautiful bags and a few bargain shopping tips from you might start a little fire under her interest in some more styles.
> 
> I always cringe when I see bags on the floor. One of the hockey moms on my sons team had an LV Damier Azure Artsy and it was on the floor of the party room when we had our team meeting. A white bag on the floor!! I was horrified as I sat there hugging my Logo Lock Hobo in my lap.




Yes, it was exciting to see. I think she likes Dooney's but don't LOOOVE Dooney's. &#128515;. She was just throwing it around. Lol. 

An Artsy on the floor???&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;. Wow!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes, it was exciting to see. I think she likes Dooney's but don't LOOOVE Dooney's. &#128515;. She was just throwing it around. Lol.
> 
> An Artsy on the floor???&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;. Wow!




Maybe she'll catch the bug from you . On the floor...crazy!


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> A new girl that started at my work today has a Disney Dooney and put it on the floor... Eeek!!!
> 
> She says that's all she owns by Dooney are the Disney Collection bags.
> 
> View attachment 2885657



Very cute pattern! I was raised not to ever put your bag on the floor, or go in somebodies purse. Even if they ask you for something from it, just pass the purse to them.



Putting the bag on the floor is considered bad financial luck, so you will almost never see somebody put the bag down. 

I see a lot of name brand bags here chilling on the floor in local restaurants, coffee shops.. makes me sad for the poor bags


----------



## Nebo

I hope all of my regular and new ladies are doing fine. My dad had a minor surgery and my nanna (grandma) passed away. I was on an emotional roller coaster  for a while. Dad is doing way better. He is at home and recovering bit by bit. My nanna was odl and sick, so it was expected. Im ok, maybe even a little bit relieved that she is not suffering any more.

On a happy note, we changed our starter bedroom set, for a nice, new one from Havertys. Im really happy with it. Hope the new memory mattress gives me much needed sleep. Im still searching for the perfect vanity table for my side of the bed.

My darling is taking me to TX to the outlets soon and I cant wait to add at least a nice Brahmin to my collection.


----------



## Nebo

This is the new bedroom set. Im still missing a vanity, accent chair/ table next to the dresser. I will bring some of my sisters art back from Europe, hence the bare walls.


----------



## elbgrl

Nebo said:


> I hope all of my regular and new ladies are doing fine. My dad had a minor surgery and my nanna (grandma) passed away. I was on an emotional roller coaster  for a while. Dad is doing way better. He is at home and recovering bit by bit. My nanna was odl and sick, so it was expected. Im ok, maybe even a little bit relieved that she is not suffering any more.
> 
> On a happy note, we changed our starter bedroom set, for a nice, new one from Havertys. Im really happy with it. Hope the new memory mattress gives me much needed sleep. Im still searching for the perfect vanity table for my side of the bed.
> 
> My darling is taking me to TX to the outlets soon and I cant wait to add at least a nice Brahmin to my collection.



So sorry for your loss Nebo. 

Your bedroom set is beautiful!


----------



## elbgrl

Sorry, i've been so busy to check in - just wanted to say I love all the beautiful bags that have been displayed lately!

Will check in again in a week or so - I'm leaving on another cruise on Sunday, and haven't even packed yet!  Excited about this one, to Grand Cayman, Cozumel and Jamaica, and anxious to get some sun!
beach:


----------



## TaterTots

I'm so sorry for your loss.  I just wanted to say that and also say Hello since I believe I'm new to the Dooney forum as of the past month.  Also your bedroom is just stunning.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I hope all of my regular and new ladies are doing fine. My dad had a minor surgery and my nanna (grandma) passed away. I was on an emotional roller coaster  for a while. Dad is doing way better. He is at home and recovering bit by bit. My nanna was odl and sick, so it was expected. Im ok, maybe even a little bit relieved that she is not suffering any more.
> 
> On a happy note, we changed our starter bedroom set, for a nice, new one from Havertys. Im really happy with it. Hope the new memory mattress gives me much needed sleep. Im still searching for the perfect vanity table for my side of the bed.
> 
> My darling is taking me to TX to the outlets soon and I cant wait to add at least a nice Brahmin to my collection.




I'm so sorry for your loss Nebo. My heart goes out to you and your family. I hope your dad keeps on getting better and recovers quickly. Like I said in my last post, been missing you around here but I see you've had lots of things going on. Taking care of yourself is the most important thing right now, which I know you do. 

Going to the outlets?! How exciting. I hope you have a fabulous time and pick up some items on your wish list  

I love your new bed and how you've got it dressed. The crisp white bedding against the dark wood is so elegant and the darker walls so serene. I hope you are both getting great sleep on that nice mattress


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Sorry, i've been so busy to check in - just wanted to say I love all the beautiful bags that have been displayed lately!
> 
> Will check in again in a week or so - I'm leaving on another cruise on Sunday, and haven't even packed yet!  Excited about this one, to Grand Cayman, Cozumel and Jamaica, and anxious to get some sun!
> beach:




How exciting Rosie!! I hope you have a wonderful time! Cruises are the best vacations.


----------



## Nebo

elbgrl said:


> Sorry, i've been so busy to check in - just wanted to say I love all the beautiful bags that have been displayed lately!
> 
> Will check in again in a week or so - I'm leaving on another cruise on Sunday, and haven't even packed yet!  Excited about this one, to Grand Cayman, Cozumel and Jamaica, and anxious to get some sun!
> beach:



How amazing! Have lots of fun and be safe in the sun


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss Nebo. My heart goes out to you and your family. I hope your dad keeps on getting better and recovers quickly. Like I said in my last post, been missing you around here but I see you've had lots of things going on. Taking care of yourself is the most important thing right now, which I know you do.
> 
> Going to the outlets?! How exciting. I hope you have a fabulous time and pick up some items on your wish list
> 
> I love your new bed and how you've got it dressed. The crisp white bedding against the dark wood is so elegant and the darker walls so serene. I hope you are both getting great sleep on that nice mattress



Thank you all for your kind words!

TB, thank you love. I just needed to breathe a little bit and compose myself.

I cant wait to go!  I ve just been on the phone with the outlet to check out special offers and they will have specials for red white and blue on Presidents/Valentines weekend. Yeeeiii.


----------



## macde90

PcanTannedBty said:


> A new girl that started at my work today has a Disney Dooney and put it on the floor... Eeek!!!
> 
> She says that's all she owns by Dooney are the Disney Collection bags.
> 
> View attachment 2885657


Wonder why her grandma didn't tell her she'll stay broke if she puts her purse on the floor?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Very cute pattern! I was raised not to ever put your bag on the floor, or go in somebodies purse. Even if they ask you for something from it, just pass the purse to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Putting the bag on the floor is considered bad financial luck, so you will almost never see somebody put the bag down.
> 
> I see a lot of name brand bags here chilling on the floor in local restaurants, coffee shops.. makes me sad for the poor bags




I know right?? It just looks bad and unsanitary in my personal opinion. 

I agree... Poor bags!! &#128542;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

macde90 said:


> Wonder why her grandma didn't tell her she'll stay broke if she puts her purse on the floor?




Lol... Exactly!!! I know mine did


----------



## macde90

Nebo said:


> I hope all of my regular and new ladies are doing fine. My dad had a minor surgery and my nanna (grandma) passed away. I was on an emotional roller coaster  for a while. Dad is doing way better. He is at home and recovering bit by bit. My nanna was odl and sick, so it was expected. Im ok, maybe even a little bit relieved that she is not suffering any more.
> 
> On a happy note, we changed our starter bedroom set, for a nice, new one from Havertys. Im really happy with it. Hope the new memory mattress gives me much needed sleep. Im still searching for the perfect vanity table for my side of the bed.
> 
> My darling is taking me to TX to the outlets soon and I cant wait to add at least a nice Brahmin to my collection.


I'm so sorry about your grandma. I'm glad your dad is ok.

Your new furniture and white accents looks great against the blue walls.


----------



## macde90

elbgrl said:


> Sorry, i've been so busy to check in - just wanted to say I love all the beautiful bags that have been displayed lately!
> 
> Will check in again in a week or so - I'm leaving on another cruise on Sunday, and haven't even packed yet!  Excited about this one, to Grand Cayman, Cozumel and Jamaica, and anxious to get some sun!
> beach:


OMG!!! I've been thinking about the same cruise, leaving from New Orleans. Summer prices are, well, they are summer vacation price....


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> How exciting Rosie!! I hope you have a wonderful time! Cruises are the best vacations.





Nebo said:


> How amazing! Have lots of fun and be safe in the sun





macde90 said:


> OMG!!! I've been thinking about the same cruise, leaving from New Orleans. Summer prices are, well, they are summer vacation price....



Thanks ya'll!

We are leaving out of New Orleans.  About a three hour drive for me.


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> sorry, i've been so busy to check in - just wanted to say i love all the beautiful bags that have been displayed lately!
> 
> *will check in again in a week or so - i'm leaving on another cruise on sunday, and haven't even packed yet!  Excited about this one, to grand cayman, cozumel and jamaica, and anxious to get some sun!
> beach:*


*

*

That should be wonderful, have some great fun and relaxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> I hope all of my regular and new ladies are doing fine. My dad had a minor surgery and my nanna (grandma) passed away. I was on an emotional roller coaster  for a while. Dad is doing way better. He is at home and recovering bit by bit. My nanna was odl and sick, so it was expected. Im ok, maybe even a little bit relieved that she is not suffering any more.
> 
> On a happy note, we changed our starter bedroom set, for a nice, new one from Havertys. Im really happy with it. Hope the new memory mattress gives me much needed sleep. Im still searching for the perfect vanity table for my side of the bed.
> 
> My darling is taking me to TX to the outlets soon and I cant wait to add at least a nice Brahmin to my collection.


 


Nebo said:


> This is the new bedroom set. Im still missing a vanity, accent chair/ table next to the dresser. I will bring some of my sisters art back from Europe, hence the bare walls.


 
Hi GF!
Sorry for your loss Sending you lots of hugs!
Glad to hear your Dad is doing better!


Love your new bedroom! The blue walls look so nice with the white and the wood in your bed. btw, love the white mirror!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Sorry, i've been so busy to check in - just wanted to say I love all the beautiful bags that have been displayed lately!
> 
> Will check in again in a week or so - I'm leaving on another cruise on Sunday, and haven't even packed yet!  Excited about this one, to Grand Cayman, Cozumel and Jamaica, and anxious to get some sun!
> beach:


 
Wow, that sounds like fun! 
I've always been intrigued by the cruises but at the same time feel kind of scared of taking one. 


Enjoy it! Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Nebo said:


> I hope all of my regular and new ladies are doing fine. My dad had a minor surgery and my nanna (grandma) passed away. I was on an emotional roller coaster  for a while. Dad is doing way better. He is at home and recovering bit by bit. My nanna was odl and sick, so it was expected. Im ok, maybe even a little bit relieved that she is not suffering any more.
> 
> On a happy note, we changed our starter bedroom set, for a nice, new one from Havertys. Im really happy with it. Hope the new memory mattress gives me much needed sleep. Im still searching for the perfect vanity table for my side of the bed.
> 
> My darling is taking me to TX to the outlets soon and I cant wait to add at least a nice Brahmin to my collection.




Hi Nebo,

Sending 

Good to hear your dad is doing well!

Congrats on the new bedroom set!  Enjoy the outlets when you go!


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Sorry, i've been so busy to check in - just wanted to say I love all the beautiful bags that have been displayed lately!
> 
> Will check in again in a week or so - I'm leaving on another cruise on Sunday, and haven't even packed yet!  Excited about this one, to Grand Cayman, Cozumel and Jamaica, and anxious to get some sun!
> beach:



Hi Rosie!

How exciting!  Ok, you're excused from the DF during the duration of your wonderful vacation, but know we'll miss you! (And we're jealous, but very happy for you! )

Have a WONDERFUL time! drinkup:


----------



## elbgrl

hopi said:


> [/b]
> 
> That should be wonderful, have some great fun and relaxxxxxxxxx





MaryBel said:


> Wow, that sounds like fun!
> I've always been intrigued by the cruises but at the same time feel kind of scared of taking one.
> 
> 
> Enjoy it! Can't wait to see some pics!





RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Rosie!
> 
> How exciting!  Ok, you're excused from the DF during the duration of your wonderful vacation, but know we'll miss you! (And we're jealous, but very happy for you! )
> 
> Have a WONDERFUL time! drinkup:



Thanks ladies, I am all packed and ready to go!

Everyone have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Vicmarie

Nebo said:


> I hope all of my regular and new ladies are doing fine. My dad had a minor surgery and my nanna (grandma) passed away. I was on an emotional roller coaster  for a while. Dad is doing way better. He is at home and recovering bit by bit. My nanna was odl and sick, so it was expected. Im ok, maybe even a little bit relieved that she is not suffering any more.
> 
> On a happy note, we changed our starter bedroom set, for a nice, new one from Havertys. Im really happy with it. Hope the new memory mattress gives me much needed sleep. Im still searching for the perfect vanity table for my side of the bed.
> 
> My darling is taking me to TX to the outlets soon and I cant wait to add at least a nice Brahmin to my collection.




Nebo .. So sorry things have been so tough for you  I hope things start looking up for you ! Where in Texas are you heading to ?


----------



## Nebo

Thank you for hugs and love, my darlings!

Ill be checking out the San Marcos. Only Brahmin and Dooney store. I want to spend more time with my husband and I know if I dont come in with firm plan and iron will, I ll just go craaaay craaay in all that shopping goodness.

Im gonna try and aim for a nice  Brahmin. How much are the discounts at Brahmin, for the ladies who visited their outlet store?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Nebo said:


> I hope all of my regular and new ladies are doing fine. My dad had a minor surgery and my nanna (grandma) passed away. I was on an emotional roller coaster  for a while. Dad is doing way better. He is at home and recovering bit by bit. My nanna was odl and sick, so it was expected. Im ok, maybe even a little bit relieved that she is not suffering any more.
> 
> On a happy note, we changed our starter bedroom set, for a nice, new one from Havertys. Im really happy with it. Hope the new memory mattress gives me much needed sleep. Im still searching for the perfect vanity table for my side of the bed.
> 
> My darling is taking me to TX to the outlets soon and I cant wait to add at least a nice Brahmin to my collection.




I'm sorry to hear you've gone through these stressful times but glad to see you've found a way to bring a little happiness to yourself. Very pretty bedroom set.


----------



## Nebo

Has anyone heard from cfc? I have been thinking about her, and I havent seen her post in a while. Or maybe I just didnt catch her


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Has anyone heard from cfc? I have been thinking about her, and I havent seen her post in a while. Or maybe I just didnt catch her




I have been wondering too how she's been. I haven't seen her post here in awhile. It could be she's on another board maybe?


----------



## gatorgirl07

You ladies are troublemakers!  Because of the presidents day sale, I just ordered the large crimson satchel for $159.20 at Rehoboth!  Go me!!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> I hope all of my regular and new ladies are doing fine. My dad had a minor surgery and my nanna (grandma) passed away. I was on an emotional roller coaster  for a while. Dad is doing way better. He is at home and recovering bit by bit. My nanna was odl and sick, so it was expected. Im ok, maybe even a little bit relieved that she is not suffering any more.
> 
> On a happy note, we changed our starter bedroom set, for a nice, new one from Havertys. Im really happy with it. Hope the new memory mattress gives me much needed sleep. Im still searching for the perfect vanity table for my side of the bed.
> 
> My darling is taking me to TX to the outlets soon and I cant wait to add at least a nice Brahmin to my collection.


 
I always forget to come read this thread, so I'm late in seeing this  - my condolences about your nanna.  ((HUGS))


I hope your dad is doing better after his surgery.


Enjoy your trip to the outlets with your sweetie.   Are you going to San Marcos?  I got to go to that outlet a couple of years ago and it's HUGE!


ETA:  Oops, I just caught up reading posts after this one and see that you are going to San Marcos.  I admire your restraint in only planning to go to the two stores.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> This is the new bedroom set. Im still missing a vanity, accent chair/ table next to the dresser. I will bring some of my sisters art back from Europe, hence the bare walls.


 
Very nice. Me likey.....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

..


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> For some reason, I want to say she posted on the Coach forum that she was retiring from tpf.  I think I saw that posted there.  It's been awhile since I've even gone on that forum, though.




Oh no....I miss her.   Hopefully she will pop back in sometime. 

I miss everyone that leaves. I've been thinking a lot about GilmoreGirl and wondering how she's doing.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> You ladies are troublemakers!  Because of the presidents day sale, I just ordered the large crimson satchel for $159.20 at Rehoboth!  Go me!!!!




Yes, but we are the best kind! Lol. You just can't beat that deal though! You are going to love it!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Oh no....I miss her.   Hopefully she will pop back in sometime.
> 
> I miss everyone that leaves. I've been thinking a lot about GilmoreGirl and wondering how she's doing.


 


Coincidentally, she just posted in the Non Dooney thread.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Another one I haven't seen post lately is Springer.  I always loved seeing the pictures of her Violet Flo.  Hers is the one that inspired me to order one for myself.


----------



## TaterTots

gatorgirl07 said:


> You ladies are troublemakers!  Because of the presidents day sale, I just ordered the large crimson satchel for $159.20 at Rehoboth!  Go me!!!!


 
This bag will be . . . A-MAZ-ING!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Another one I haven't seen post lately is Springer.  I always loved seeing the pictures of her Violet Flo.  Hers is the one that inspired me to order one for myself.




I miss her too.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Outlet time... &#128515;&#128515;&#128513;&#128513;. Hopefully something red, white or blue catches my eye.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Outlet time... &#128515;&#128515;&#128513;&#128513;.




Yahoo!!! Have fun! I might try to go tomorrow morning.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Yahoo!!! Have fun! I might try to go tomorrow morning.


 
I want to go too!


----------



## TaterTots

PcanTannedBty said:


> Outlet time... &#128515;&#128515;&#128513;&#128513;. Hopefully something red, white or blue catches my eye.




Hope you find something special Pcan!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Outlet time... &#128515;&#128515;&#128513;&#128513;. Hopefully something red, white or blue catches my eye.




Can't wait to see what you find. Have fun!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Can't wait to see what you find. Have fun!!




Grrr... 

Everything I like is NOT red, white or blue!!!! Wanted the Satchel that TB just got but it's not included in the sale. They had Bordeaux but I didn't like it in that color. They had a Grey, Marine and Chestnut Clayton but since it's already 50% off, it doesn't qualify. &#128532;. I CAN'T BELIEVE I LEFT EMPTY HANDED!!! But... I only went to one outlet. Hitting the other 2 tomorrow. Maybe I'll find something there.


----------



## immigratty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Grrr...
> 
> Everything I like is NOT red, white or blue!!!! Wanted the Satchel that TB just got but it's not included in the sale. They had Bordeaux but I didn't like it in that color. They had a Grey, Marine and Chestnut Clayton but since it's already 50% off, it doesn't qualify. &#128532;. I CAN'T BELIEVE I LEFT EMPTY HANDED!!! But... I only went to one outlet. Hitting the other 2 tomorrow. Maybe I'll find something there.



how lucky you are to live within driving distance of THREE outlets.  I'm "near" only one. I'm about to have to start planning my trips around the outlets lolol.  

and how unlucky I am that hubs is shooting me the side-eye because I can't stop posting on tpf lolol


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Grrr...
> 
> Everything I like is NOT red, white or blue!!!! Wanted the Satchel that TB just got but it's not included in the sale. They had Bordeaux but I didn't like it in that color. They had a Grey, Marine and Chestnut Clayton but since it's already 50% off, it doesn't qualify. &#128532;. I CAN'T BELIEVE I LEFT EMPTY HANDED!!! But... I only went to one outlet. Hitting the other 2 tomorrow. Maybe I'll find something there.




Oh bummer. You didn't get the marine Clayton? The Bordeaux is what I was looking for.  I wonder if I would like it better than the cognac. I wonder why they didn't qualify for the sale. They aren't clearance. Good luck tomorrow. I hope you have better luck.


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> Grrr...
> 
> Everything I like is NOT red, white or blue!!!! Wanted the Satchel that TB just got but it's not included in the sale. They had Bordeaux but I didn't like it in that color. They had a Grey, Marine and Chestnut Clayton but since it's already 50% off, it doesn't qualify. &#128532;. I CAN'T BELIEVE I LEFT EMPTY HANDED!!! But... I only went to one outlet. Hitting the other 2 tomorrow. Maybe I'll find something there.



You still should've been able to get the additional % off.  My crimson was 50% off plus I got the additional 20% which made it 159.20.  Whoever told you that is wrong


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Grrrrr...another weekend of snowy weather? Feeling trapped in a cabin! Dying to brave the weather and head down to the KoP mall and the outlet on the way back but nooooo....winter has to have its way!


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Grrrrr...another weekend of snowy weather? Feeling trapped in a cabin! Dying to brave the weather and head down to the KoP mall and the outlet on the way back but nooooo....winter has to have its way!




Cabin fever is the worst when there is an outlet begging for you to come visit  Stay safe and warm.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> Grrrrr...another weekend of snowy weather? Feeling trapped in a cabin! Dying to brave the weather and head down to the KoP mall and the outlet on the way back but nooooo....winter has to have its way!





Twoboyz said:


> Cabin fever is the worst when there is an outlet begging for you to come visit  Stay safe and warm.




Hi GP and TB!

GP I feel your pain!  I remember last year trying to brave the snow to get to the outlet.  I only got as far as my BFF's house. It took twice as long and the roads were a mess, and we still thought about driving on to the outlet.   She didn't know how bad the roads were so she said it was up to me.  We had to cancel the trip. I went back home and it took even longer to get home than it did to get to her house.  

Like TB said, stay safe and warm.  At home.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

It's a nice day down here in my area, but it's Mardi Gras weekend and come Fat Tuesday, it's supposed to be a high of 46 degrees and raining.  Not the best of days for the parades and all the costuming that will be happening.

So glad I don't do the parades anymore.  I will be staying home where it's nice and warm, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Happy Overly Commercialized, Go Out And Buy A Hallmark Card Day!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> Cabin fever is the worst when there is an outlet begging for you to come visit  Stay safe and warm.





RuedeNesle said:


> Hi GP and TB!
> 
> GP I feel your pain!  I remember last year trying to brave the snow to get to the outlet.  I only got as far as my BFF's house. It took twice as long and the roads were a mess, and we still thought about driving on to the outlet.   She didn't know how bad the roads were so she said it was up to me.  We had to cancel the trip. I went back home and it took even longer to get home than it did to get to her house.
> 
> Like TB said, stay safe and warm.  At home.



I'm debating...I won't risk a run to the outlet...that's a ways from here. My DH and I are running errands to "exciting" stores in these parts...Wally-Mart, TSC, and Lowes. These stores are not a cure for the type of Cabin Fever I'm suffering with at the moment...I know you all understand! On the bright side, maybe I can capture some Dooneys in the Wild!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Oh bummer. You didn't get the marine Clayton? The Bordeaux is what I was looking for.  I wonder if I would like it better than the cognac. I wonder why they didn't qualify for the sale. They aren't clearance. Good luck tomorrow. I hope you have better luck.




Yeah, I know. I'm headed to the other 2 tomorrow. Didn't feel like going today. I was looking for the Cognac like yours, they only had black, grey and Bordeaux.  Me, personally didn't like the Bordeaux only because I didn't like the shade. It was muggy looking to me. My personal opinion. The one you have is much richer looking. I compared it to other bags in that line since they didn't have yours. 

And yes, regretfully I passed on the Marine Clay because I got the Marine Stanwich but now that I think of it, my Marine Stanwich is deeper  than the Marine Clay and the Clay has that beautiful gold stitching. I was cheap and made excuses because it was $214 vs under $200. It was in perfect shape too. I may have them hold it. Sighing... You need to quit your day job immediately and apply for a full time "enabler" position. Lol


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glitter_pixie said:


> I'm debating...I won't risk a run to the outlet...that's a ways from here*. My DH and I are running errands to "exciting" stores in these parts...Wally-Mart, TSC, and Lowes. These stores are not a cure for the type of Cabin Fever I'm suffering with at the moment*...I know you all understand! On the bright side, maybe I can capture some Dooneys in the Wild!



 

 I went to Home Depot with my DH one snowy day.  When we were looking around an Associate asked if he could help us find anything.  I said "Where's your handbag section?" His look was priceless! And my DH just shook his head and walked away.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yeah, I know. I'm headed to the other 2 tomorrow. Didn't feel like going today. I was looking for the Cognac like yours, they only had black, grey and Bordeaux.  Me, personally didn't like the Bordeaux only because I didn't like the shade. It was muggy looking to me. My personal opinion. The one you have is much richer looking. I compared it to other bags in that line since they didn't have yours.
> 
> And yes, regretfully I passed on the Marine Clay because I got the Marine Stanwich but now that I think of it, my Marine Stanwich is deeper  than the Marine Clay and the Clay has that beautiful gold stitching. I was cheap and made excuses because it was $214 vs under $200. It was in perfect shape too. I may have them hold it. Sighing... You need to quit your day job immediately and apply for a full time "enabler" position. Lol




Lol! Does it pay better than my job? 
Well I hope you're having fun shopping today. Thanks for the color description on the Bordeaux. It makes me feel better for going with the cognac. I hope you get your marine clay. 

I couldn't make it to the outlet today but I might go tomorrow morning. I called today to see if they still had the gretta Letter carrier I wanted on navy. They had it last Sunday, but this weekend it's $65. They had it but she told me they weren't allowed to do holds. Hmmm...maybe during sales? I had my belted shopper held last weekend. Now I have to hope it's still there tomorrow morning.


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> I'm debating...I won't risk a run to the outlet...that's a ways from here. My DH and I are running errands to "exciting" stores in these parts...Wally-Mart, TSC, and Lowes. These stores are not a cure for the type of Cabin Fever I'm suffering with at the moment...I know you all understand! On the bright side, maybe I can capture some Dooneys in the Wild!




Have fun and good luck


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Overly Commercialized, Go Out And Buy A Hallmark Card Day!!!




  . Rotflmao. I feel the same, but when I got home today DH presented me with a rose and a card. That's a stretch for him so I'm happy!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi GP and TB!
> 
> 
> 
> GP I feel your pain!  I remember last year trying to brave the snow to get to the outlet.  I only got as far as my BFF's house. It took twice as long and the roads were a mess, and we still thought about driving on to the outlet.   She didn't know how bad the roads were so she said it was up to me.  We had to cancel the trip. I went back home and it took even longer to get home than it did to get to her house.
> 
> 
> 
> Like TB said, stay safe and warm.  At home.




Oh no, that's some awfully rotten luck RN! Thank goodness you won't run into those problems again  thanks RN!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

RuedeNesle said:


> I went to Home Depot with my DH one snowy day. When we were looking around an Associate asked if he could help us find anything. I said "Where's your handbag section?" His look was priceless! And my DH just shook his head and walked away.


 

I bet his mouth dropped open when you said that....or that dumbfounded look of "standing there with your teeth in your mouth."


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Happy Overly Commercialized, Go Out And Buy A Hallmark Card Day!!!


 

And here I thought it was Mother's Day that earns that title.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I went to Home Depot with my DH one snowy day.  When we were looking around an Associate asked if he could help us find anything.  I said "Where's your handbag section?" His look was priceless! And my DH just shook his head and walked away.




Rotflmao! Good one!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Grrr...
> 
> Everything I like is NOT red, white or blue!!!! Wanted the Satchel that TB just got but it's not included in the sale. They had Bordeaux but I didn't like it in that color. They had a Grey, Marine and Chestnut Clayton but since it's already 50% off, it doesn't qualify. &#128532;. I CAN'T BELIEVE I LEFT EMPTY HANDED!!! But... I only went to one outlet. Hitting the other 2 tomorrow. Maybe I'll find something there.


 



gatorgirl07 said:


> You still should've been able to get the additional % off.  My crimson was 50% off plus I got the additional 20% which made it 159.20.  Whoever told you that is wrong


 
Pcan,


GG is right!


The marine clayton should qualify. I just got a marine Florentine toggle crossbody and got it 50%+20%


The only things that don't qualify is whatever they have categorized as clearance, but if it is 50% and is not with the clearance sign, it qualifies!


----------



## MaryBel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Grrrrr...another weekend of snowy weather? Feeling trapped in a cabin! Dying to brave the weather and head down to the KoP mall and the outlet on the way back but nooooo....winter has to have its way!




Oh no, sorry to hear that GF! 
I hope the weather gets better and the streets cleaned so you can go.



RuedeNesle said:


> Hi GP and TB!
> 
> GP I feel your pain!  I remember last year trying to brave the snow to get to the outlet.  I only got as far as my BFF's house. It took twice as long and the roads were a mess, and we still thought about driving on to the outlet.   She didn't know how bad the roads were so she said it was up to me.  We had to cancel the trip. I went back home and it took even longer to get home than it did to get to her house.
> 
> Like TB said, stay safe and warm.  At home.




That's horrible! I think that's the worst part of winter, the snow on the roads. The cold I can handle. After being in MN, the cold is not a problem but the mess on the streets, that's what I don't like.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I went to Home Depot with my DH one snowy day.  When we were looking around an Associate asked if he could help us find anything. * I said "Where's your handbag section?" His look was priceless! And my DH just shook his head and walked away*.




OMG, that's so funny!
Probably your DH was thinking to say 'I'm not with her'...I know mine would!


----------



## Nebo

Sorry for the snowed in ladies. Please be safe! We were supposed to go to San Marcos, but my husband got called in to work, so we just went to Dallas today. I got some goodies, Im gonna post them in non Dooney thread.

Sorry that you didnt find anything Pcan. Im kinda over my red obssesion, so nothing else was speaking to me from the Dooney sale.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Pcan,
> 
> 
> GG is right!
> 
> 
> The marine clayton should qualify. I just got a marine Florentine toggle crossbody and got it 50%+20%
> 
> 
> The only things that don't qualify is whatever they have categorized as clearance, but if it is 50% and is not with the clearance sign, it qualifies!




At my outlet, if it has the price written in red, they call it clearance even if it's not in the clearly marked clearance section.  This bag had red writing and the SA said it didn't qualify or I would have been all over it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> You still should've been able to get the additional % off.  My crimson was 50% off plus I got the additional 20% which made it 159.20.  Whoever told you that is wrong




Mine was marked with the price in red. At my outlets all clearance items are marked in red even if they aren't in the clearance section. I hate when they exclude clearance items in sales.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Mine was marked with the price in red. At my outlets all clearance items are marked in red even if they aren't in the clearance section. I hate when they exclude clearance items in sales.




That's too bad. I really hate the gray areas, sometimes 50% off is considered clearance and sometimes not. I also hate when they exclude clearance items.


----------



## Nebo

Did you ladies see any bags on 65% off? Im asking because I was told by a SA that they will no longer do 65 off, only 50.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Did you ladies see any bags on 65% off? Im asking because I was told by a SA that they will no longer do 65 off, only 50.




I haven't seen any at 65% off since before the holidays. Novemberish, time frame, so she might be right. I really hate that. 50% is the highest I've seen in awhile.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Question... I thought I was in love with the Logo Lock but I'm realizing that I don't really love it at all... As you all know, I struggled with this bag for years deciding if I should order and back in Dec, I took the plunge. I've only carried her 3 times... One for a full day at work and the other two for short hour or so outings and I'm not liking her more and more each time I carry her. 

My problem is the handle... I can't get past the handle that stands up. It gets in the way and looks awkward when sitting down. 

Anywho... After making that short story long, here's my question. I know it's past the Q return policy period but I wander what would happen if I just sent it back??? Has anyone ever returned anything after the return policy with the Q??


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Question... I thought I was in love with the Logo Lock but I'm realizing that I don't really love it at all... As you all know, I struggled with this bag for years deciding if I should order and back in Dec, I took the plunge. I've only carried her 3 times... One for a full day at work and the other two for short hour or so outings and I'm not liking her more and more each time I carry her.
> 
> My problem is the handle... I can't get past the handle that stands up. It gets in the way and looks awkward when sitting down.
> 
> Anywho... After making that short story long, here's my question. I know it's past the Q return policy period but I wander what would happen if I just sent it back??? Has anyone ever returned anything after the return policy with the Q??



Hi PTB!

I'm sorry she's not working out but I know exactly what you mean about the stand up handle. For me it was like "The Sisterhood of the Traveling Logo Lock".   A friend got it off ebay and didn't like it for other reasons and gifted it to me. I tried to use it but I just couldn't get pass the handle standing up and I gifted her to someone else.  So far she still has it, but she knows she can pass it on if it doesn't work.

But to answer your question I'm not sure what happens if you send it back.  I had a co-worker who constantly returned items more than 30 days old to HSN.  All they did was not refund the original shipping.  But her items were in the original packaging, and never used.  She'd sit boxes in her closet until she decided it she really wanted them or she'd forget about them for a while and then send them back.

Good luck!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Last night (02/15) I was in the forum on my new laptop and they shut down for about an hour for maintenance.  Now I can't get in the Dooney forum on my new laptop, except by clicking the last posted thread, from the Purse Forum home page.  But once I'm in that thread if I click "Dooney & Bourke" to got the Dooney home page it takes me back to the Purse Forum home page!  I can get in every other forum, just not Dooney.

So I'm using my jacked up laptop now but it's on it's last leg.  I hope I can figure out what's wrong soon.

So if you don't hear from me it's because my jacked up laptop finally died, and I still can't access the Dooney forum on my new laptop! :weird:


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Last night (02/15) I was in the forum on my new laptop and they shut down for about an hour for maintenance.  Now I can't get in the Dooney forum on my new laptop, except by clicking the last posted thread, from the Purse Forum home page.  But once I'm in that thread if I click "Dooney & Bourke" to got the Dooney home page it takes me back to the Purse Forum home page!  I can get in every other forum, just not Dooney.
> 
> So I'm using my jacked up laptop now but it's on it's last leg.  I hope I can figure out what's wrong soon.
> 
> So if you don't hear from me it's because my jacked up laptop finally died, and I still can't access the Dooney forum on my new laptop! :weird:



That's really strange.  Maybe you can post a message on the troubleshooting page? Have you tried completely logging out, and restarting your laptop? Sometimes its just  wierd glitch. Good luck. I know it's very frustrating. I was having trouble posting from my phone yesterday all day. It kept telling me my server connection was lost.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> That's really strange.  *Maybe you can post a message on the troubleshooting page?* Have you tried completely logging out, and restarting your laptop? Sometimes its just  wierd glitch. Good luck. I know it's very frustrating. I was having trouble posting from my phone yesterday all day. It kept telling me my server connection was lost.



Thanks for the suggestion TB!  I didn't think about that.  I signed off, and restarted my laptop a few times and that hasn't worked.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks for the suggestion TB!  I didn't think about that.  I signed off, and restarted my laptop a few times and that hasn't worked.



I'm sorry RN. That's really frustrating. Hopefully Vlad will take your problem as an issue and try to work on a fix. I think I read some comments similar to your problem on that thread, but I'm not sure if they are exactly the same issue. Good luck.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

I was on last night when the Purse Forum went into Maintenance mode and now I no longer get notifications when a member has responded to my posts. Is anyone else experiencing this, too?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Moved this topic to here (didn't want to hijack in the What Dooney are You Carrying Today thread).



immigratty said:


> MAN! In my dreams i"m not even that rich lolol.  Yes, like I said before, the Guccis only come out in PERFECT weather [or a VERY special occasion]. which is ridiculous really.  pay less [i.e., Dooney] can stand up to anything, pay more [i.e., Hermes, Fendi, Gucci] and you must baby. and you know what, maybe they can stand up to as much as Dooney, but uh, whose going to bet THOUSANDS of dollars that they can? certainly not me lolol



Oh heck! I baby my Dooneys too.  Probably the only bags I may be a bit careless with are my old Fossils, the coated canvas Doonies, and my old LVs!

I had bought a Liebanskind bag at their boutique location in NYC and had gotten it on sale for around $200. I wore it immediately and apparently someone had managed to mark my bag with a pen while I was riding the subway. Don't know if it was accidental or purposeful but I didn't notice until I had gotten home. I was so mad! I still love the bag and even with that pen mark, I still baby her!

But yeah, my new Fendi was a special birthday gift to myself for turning 55 this year and also getting through one of the most hellish years of my life. This is another tough year but at least I have some awesome friends, family and bags in my life to make it a bit easier. : )


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Moved this topic to here (didn't want to hijack in the What Dooney are You Carrying Today thread).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh heck! I baby my Dooneys too.  Probably the only bags I may be a bit careless with are my old Fossils, the coated canvas Doonies, and my old LVs!
> 
> 
> 
> I had bought a Liebanskind bag at their boutique location in NYC and had gotten it on sale for around $200. I wore it immediately and apparently someone had managed to mark my bag with a pen while I was riding the subway. Don't know if it was accidental or purposeful but I didn't notice until I had gotten home. I was so mad! I still love the bag and even with that pen mark, I still baby her!
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, my new Fendi was a special birthday gift to myself for turning 55 this year and also getting through one of the most hellish years of my life. This is another tough year but at least I have some awesome friends, family and bags in my life to make it a bit easier. : )




I'm sorry you had a tough year. Hoping better for you this year. Can I just say you look incredible


----------



## TaterTots

I had problems as well on my phone. It would let me come to the forum but every thread I would click on would say to check my connection and nothing would load. Uuggg


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> I'm sorry you had a tough year. Hoping better for you this year. Can I just say you look incredible






TaterTots said:


> I had problems as well on my phone. It would let me come to the forum but every thread I would click on would say to check my connection and nothing would load. Uuggg



Thank you, *TBz*! That's so very kind of you to say. And hey, what doesn't kill us makes us stronger, right? (Or we just need more time watching Dooneys on QVC! .)

*TT*: Oh that's frustrating! Vlad is aware the recent maintenance had a bunch of hiccups. Just in case you don't know, there is a Troubleshooting section in the forum: Here's a link to post anything you come across or find a solution to problems with the tPF forum:

http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback...roblems-718850.html?highlight=troubleshooting


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> That's really strange.  Maybe you can post a message on the troubleshooting page? Have you tried completely logging out, and restarting your laptop? Sometimes its just  wierd glitch. Good luck. I know it's very frustrating. I was having trouble posting from my phone yesterday all day. It kept telling me my server connection was lost.



Hi TB!

I'm sitting at Starbucks now with my laptop and I still couldn't get in the Dooney Forum.  Out of desperation I cleared all cookies and internet history and that worked!  My best technical answer would be the "thingamajigger" and the "thingamabobber weren't doing whatever they were suppose to do.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sitting at Starbucks now with my laptop and I still couldn't get in the Dooney Forum.  Out of desperation I cleared all cookies and internet history and that worked!  My best technical answer would be the "thingamajigger" and the "thingamabobber weren't doing whatever they were suppose to do.




Yahoo!!!!! I like your highly technical explanation! I'm glad you're back up and running again.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Yahoo!!!!! I like your highly technical explanation! I'm glad you're back up and running again.



Thanks TB!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

.


----------



## TaterTots

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thank you, *TBz*! That's so very kind of you to say. And hey, what doesn't kill us makes us stronger, right? (Or we just need more time watching Dooneys on QVC! .)
> 
> 
> 
> *TT*: Oh that's frustrating! Vlad is aware the recent maintenance had a bunch of hiccups. Just in case you don't know, there is a Troubleshooting section in the forum: Here's a link to post anything you come across or find a solution to problems with the tPF forum:
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback...roblems-718850.html?highlight=troubleshooting




Thanks GP!


----------



## Twoboyz

I didn't want to start a new thread for just this, but why does Dooney do this? They put a comfort strap pad on their smallest bags and never on the bigger heavier ones. My big cross body doesn't have one, but the small one does. With as heavy as their leather bags are, they really need them on all bags. I would love it if the Flo satchels had them. I guess I'm just venting.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I didn't want to start a new thread for just this, but why does Dooney do this? They put a comfort strap pad on their smallest bags and never on the bigger heavier ones. My big cross body doesn't have one, but the small one does. With as heavy as their leather bags are, they really need them on all bags. I would love it if the Flo satchels had them. I guess I'm just venting.
> 
> View attachment 2900147


 
Oh, interesting finding TB!
I have never paid attention to this. Is it possible to remove the comfort pad from the small one and will it fit the big one? I know that in this case they are not the same color but you got me wondering if at least that could be done.


----------



## MaryBel

On a different subject, do any of you ladies use the Fitbit? I got one on Monday and started using it yesterday and OMG, it was but funny and sad that by noon I only had a bit less than 2000 steps. I was thinking it was going to be impossible to make the goal of 10,000 steps. I had to take a 25 min walk after lunch and that gave me only about 2700. At the end of the day made my goal but I had to do a lot of extra activity. 


Today I decided to go on a walk before starting work to get a bit ahead on the steps. I'm at 4400 right now. I guess I'll go walking to pick up my son and take the long route.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I didn't want to start a new thread for just this, but why does Dooney do this? They put a comfort strap pad on their smallest bags and never on the bigger heavier ones. My big cross body doesn't have one, but the small one does. With as heavy as their leather bags are, they really need them on all bags. I would love it if the Flo satchels had them. I guess I'm just venting.
> 
> View attachment 2900147



Hi TB!

That's a good question!  I remember when they put the pad on the large pocket satchel's strap, but not on the small one because they said the larger satchel could be used for travel and the pad would make it comfortable to carry if you load it.  So why put it on the small letter carrier and not on other bags?


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> On a different subject, do any of you ladies use the Fitbit? I got one on Monday and started using it yesterday and OMG, it was but funny and sad that by noon I only had a bit less than 2000 steps. I was thinking it was going to be impossible to make the goal of 10,000 steps. I had to take a 25 min walk after lunch and that gave me only about 2700. At the end of the day made my goal but I had to do a lot of extra activity.
> 
> 
> Today I decided to go on a walk before starting work to get a bit ahead on the steps. I'm at 4400 right now. I guess I'll go walking to pick up my son and take the long route.



Congrats on getting Fitbit!  I don't have it but I think it's a great idea. I used one of those pedometer things once (yes,  just once! LOL!) when I was working.  I had to go up and down stairs to get the bathrooms, lunchroom and another department, and I really thought I did a lot of walking.  By the end of the work day I hadn't taken 400 steps!  I assumed I was taking at least 2,000 steps.

Congrats on walking more and making the goal of 10,000 steps!


----------



## Twoboyz

RN and MaryBel: yeah it confuses me too. Actually there is one on my nylon large pocket satchel, but that's black too so it wouldn't match. I just remembered I bought the tan one also from that ebay seller. (I coulda had a V8...smack on the head). OMG, it's perfect! It doesn't even slide much. I don't know why I didn't think of this in the first place. I wanted to use this on my Shelby Shopper, but I couldn't figure out how to get it on both straps with the crazy way they have that strap configured. Looks like it will become a part of this bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> On a different subject, do any of you ladies use the Fitbit? I got one on Monday and started using it yesterday and OMG, it was but funny and sad that by noon I only had a bit less than 2000 steps. I was thinking it was going to be impossible to make the goal of 10,000 steps. I had to take a 25 min walk after lunch and that gave me only about 2700. At the end of the day made my goal but I had to do a lot of extra activity.
> 
> 
> Today I decided to go on a walk before starting work to get a bit ahead on the steps. I'm at 4400 right now. I guess I'll go walking to pick up my son and take the long route.




Good for you getting the Fitbit! It looks like it's doing its job, pushing you to walk more.  I thought about getting it back when I saw it on QVC. (I think it was on QVC). Then I got scared about the set up and didn't get it. You're going to be one fit or fitter Dooneynista before you know it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> RN and MaryBel: yeah it confuses me too. Actually there is one on my nylon large pocket satchel, but that's black too so it wouldn't match. I just remembered I bought the tan one also from that ebay seller. (*I coulda had a V8...smack on the head). *OMG, it's perfect! It doesn't even slide much. I don't know why I didn't think of this in the first place. I wanted to use this on my Shelby Shopper, but I couldn't figure out how to get it on both straps with the crazy way they have that strap configured. Looks like it will become a part of this bag.
> 
> View attachment 2900186





Is this what they mean by "you can't see the forest for the trees"?   At least it came to you before you ordered a tan small leather carrier so you could match the strap! (I would have been thinking about that!)

I'm happy it worked out!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Is this what they mean by "you can't see the forest for the trees"?   At least it came to you before you ordered a tan small leather carrier so you could match the strap! (I would have been thinking about that!)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy it worked out!




Haha!! No I couldn't do that because that darn ocean blue satchel is still haunting me. For all I know it's not even there anymore and I'm stressing about nothing.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Congrats on getting Fitbit!  I don't have it but I think it's a great idea. I used one of those pedometer things once (yes,  just once! LOL!) when I was working.  I had to go up and down stairs to get the bathrooms, lunchroom and another department, and I really thought I did a lot of walking.  By the end of the work day I hadn't taken 400 steps!  I assumed I was taking at least 2,000 steps.
> 
> Congrats on walking more and making the goal of 10,000 steps!




Thanks GF!
I agree, I think it is!
I wanted something that would give me some kind of indication of how much activity I was doing. I've been lazy lately and haven't been doing my exercise routines as I used to, so because of that I was trying to do a little extra everyday, so I was doing extra rounds to get water to the kitchen or upstairs, but apparently, those are not as much activity as I thought. When I was telling DH how much steps I got on the walk I did yesterday, I told him that in order to get the 10000 steps, I would have to do that 3 times plus some extra activity. The route I walked is pretty much going to my son's school and back, so he joked that I needed to drop him in the morning (walking there) and then go meeting him at lunch and pick him up on the afternoons. Good try but you are not off the hook for dropping him on the mornings. I rather do the morning walk without DS in tow.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> RN and MaryBel: yeah it confuses me too. Actually there is one on my nylon large pocket satchel, but that's black too so it wouldn't match. I just remembered I bought the tan one also from that ebay seller. (*I coulda had a V8...smack on the head*). OMG, it's perfect! It doesn't even slide much. I don't know why I didn't think of this in the first place. I wanted to use this on my Shelby Shopper, but I couldn't figure out how to get it on both straps with the crazy way they have that strap configured. Looks like it will become a part of this bag.
> 
> View attachment 2900186




Yay! Good thinking! I'm glad you could do that and you even had a matching one!Awesome job!
GF, that's too funny!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Haha!! No I couldn't do that because that darn ocean blue satchel is still haunting me. *For all I know it's not even there anymore and I'm stressing about nothing*.



We never stress for nothing, do we?   I'm scared to suggest that you call the outlet to see if she's still there because if they say she is then you continue to be haunted.  Let's just say as soon as you left someone came in, saw her,  fell in love and bought her! And now you feel better knowing you left her for someone who was buying her first Dooney!  My ex-supervisor got her first Dooney satchel last year for her birthday.  It's an ocean Flo satchel. They are inseparable! It was funny watching her walk in with it because you can tell (please forgive me for stealing a Lisa Robertson phrase) she led with the handbag!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Good for you getting the Fitbit! It looks like it's doing its job, pushing you to walk more.  I thought about getting it back when I saw it on QVC. (I think it was on QVC). Then I got scared about the set up and didn't get it. You're going to be one fit or fitter Dooneynista before you know it!


 
Thanks GF!
I too thought of getting it on QVC when it was the TSV but the reviews about it not working or holding it's battery scared me. I got mine at Costco. It was about $97 and it came with 4 straps (the black in small and large) and then a navy and a lime in large (perfect Seahawks colors, yay!). 


The setup was so easy. I haven't configured my phone, so right now I'm only using my computer. I just went to their site, downloaded the software and installed, filled the questions and done. The fit bit was already charged a bit, so I just picked the band I wanted to use and put the tracker in. The screen gives you the instructions for the set up but you don't do much. Then you just wear it and if you tap twice on it, it will blink the lights according to how much % of your goal you have met. For example, right now I'm at 4940, so it shows 2 lights on and the third line blinking. At night, when you are ready to go to bed, you just tap on it really quick like for 5 or 6 times and it vibrates and go to sleep mode. When you wake up, you do the same and it disables sleep mode.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> I didn't want to start a new thread for just this, but why does Dooney do this? They put a comfort strap pad on their smallest bags and never on the bigger heavier ones. My big cross body doesn't have one, but the small one does. With as heavy as their leather bags are, they really need them on all bags. I would love it if the Flo satchels had them. I guess I'm just venting.
> 
> View attachment 2900147



I took the little strap off the little crossbody and put it on the big one I just got.  I love it!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

I'm traveling on business and stopped at a retail Dooney & Bourke shop and was VERY tempted by these, especially the wallet.




And a close up...



I resisted...even with the sale, the wallet was $300. Still tempted...


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> I didn't want to start a new thread for just this, but why does Dooney do this? They put a comfort strap pad on their smallest bags and never on the bigger heavier ones. My big cross body doesn't have one, but the small one does. With as heavy as their leather bags are, they really need them on all bags. I would love it if the Flo satchels had them. I guess I'm just venting.
> 
> View attachment 2900147


Coach has some heavy bags with a thin strap too, that I wish had a comfort section on the strap.  They put it it on the Borough bag, but I'm not sure what others.  I would love my Madison Hobo to have that feature.  

The seller you bought yours from on eBay is the same seller that has a lot of the nice hardware.  The dog leash clips are supposedly the same that Coach uses.  I've had them bookmarked for a long time, as I'd like one for each of my fobs so I don't have to switch them around.  But then I'm too cheap to spend $12 on two of them....LOL!  One of these days.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Glitter_pixie said:


> I'm traveling on business and stopped at a retail Dooney & Bourke shop and was VERY tempted by these, especially the wallet.
> 
> View attachment 2900529
> 
> 
> And a close up...
> View attachment 2900530
> 
> 
> I resisted...even with the sale, the wallet was $300. Still tempted...




That Drawstring is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> We never stress for nothing, do we?   I'm scared to suggest that you call the outlet to see if she's still there because if they say she is then you continue to be haunted.  Let's just say as soon as you left someone came in, saw her,  fell in love and bought her! And now you feel better knowing you left her for someone who was buying her first Dooney!  My ex-supervisor got her first Dooney satchel last year for her birthday.  It's an ocean Flo satchel. They are inseparable! It was funny watching her walk in with it because you can tell (please forgive me for stealing a Lisa Robertson phrase) she led with the handbag!




You have a good point....even though I feel like that bag was meant for me. I mean we had a little connection when I tried it on. . Hahah!  I love the story about your ex-supervisor. That's a cute story.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> I took the little strap off the little crossbody and put it on the big one I just got.  I love it!




Which one did you just get? Did I miss the reveal? I wish mine matched. I found s solution though with the one I got on ebay. It's a bit clunky though.


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> I'm traveling on business and stopped at a retail Dooney & Bourke shop and was VERY tempted by these, especially the wallet.
> 
> View attachment 2900529
> 
> 
> And a close up...
> View attachment 2900530
> 
> 
> I resisted...even with the sale, the wallet was $300. Still tempted...




Gorgeous Altos! That wallet is a bit pricy, but I can see why you were tempted. It looks like it holds a lot.


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Coach has some heavy bags with a thin strap too, that I wish had a comfort section on the strap.  They put it it on the Borough bag, but I'm not sure what others.  I would love my Madison Hobo to have that feature.
> 
> The seller you bought yours from on eBay is the same seller that has a lot of the nice hardware.  The dog leash clips are supposedly the same that Coach uses.  I've had them bookmarked for a long time, as I'd like one for each of my fobs so I don't have to switch them around.  But then I'm too cheap to spend $12 on two of them....LOL!  One of these days.




Haha! I am going to have to check out the other items from this seller. I need some of those clips. Thanks for letting me know. I thought I saw that on the Borough. That's such a gorgeous bag.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> Which one did you just get? Did I miss the reveal? I wish mine matched. I found s solution though with the one I got on ebay. It's a bit clunky though.



I got the strawberry pebble leather crossbody.  I could swear you saw it


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> Haha! I am going to have to check out the other items from this seller. I need some of those clips. Thanks for letting me know. I thought I saw that on the Borough. That's such a gorgeous bag.


Someone from the Coach forum said the clips in this listing work great and should fit most hardware on our bags.  These are what I am going to order one of these days!  I think that's the same seller you posted earlier.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/39053298853...49&var=660113390439&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> I got the strawberry pebble leather crossbody.  I could swear you saw it




I remember now. It's pretty! I'm sorry, my memory is shot lately.  it's the one my sister wants but in black.


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Someone from the Coach forum said the clips in this listing work great and should fit most hardware on our bags.  These are what I am going to order one of these days!  I think that's the same seller you posted earlier.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/39053298853...49&var=660113390439&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Thanks for the link Cate. Those look really nice.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> I remember now. It's pretty! I'm sorry, my memory is shot lately.  it's the one my sister wants but in black.



Check in Dillard's if you have one.  I paid $65ish


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Check in Dillard's if you have one.  I paid $65ish




Wow!! What a deal! I paid more for my coated cotton one at the outlet at 50/20% and the pebbled learner one was more!  Going to check if they have black. She doesn't have a Dillard's where she lives so it will have to be online. Thanks!


----------



## Twoboyz

Does anyone know if ShopHQ changed their name again. All of a sudden I see envine Live on TV. I don't watch it much anymore so I haven't heard. Just curious. Thanks


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> Does anyone know if ShopHQ changed their name again. All of a sudden I see envine Live on TV. I don't watch it much anymore so I haven't heard. Just curious. Thanks



Yep.  First of this week


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> *We never stress for nothing, do we?*   I'm scared to suggest that you call the outlet to see if she's still there because if they say she is then you continue to be haunted.  Let's just say as soon as you left someone came in, saw her,  fell in love and bought her! And now you feel better knowing you left her for someone who was buying her first Dooney!  My ex-supervisor got her first Dooney satchel last year for her birthday.  It's an ocean Flo satchel. They are inseparable! It was funny watching her walk in with it because you can tell (please forgive me for stealing a Lisa Robertson phrase) she led with the handbag!




This is too funny! We really do!
DH teases me that I spend too much time on the handbags, either buying, stalking, organizing, thinking about them, etc. He doesn't even know the half of it. If he knew how I get haunted by them he will say I'm definitely crazy!


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Yep.  First of this week




Thanks GG.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

I went to the Woodbury Common Outlets and saw that OFF Fifth Saks has lots of Dooneys on sale. Here's a quick shot taken by DH.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Wow!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Glitter_pixie said:


> I went to the Woodbury Common Outlets and saw that OFF Fifth Saks has lots of Dooneys on sale. Here's a quick shot taken by DH.
> 
> View attachment 2902601




Nice!!! I even see some Flo's.


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> I went to the Woodbury Common Outlets and saw that OFF Fifth Saks has lots of Dooneys on sale. Here's a quick shot taken by DH.
> 
> View attachment 2902601




Really cool!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

FYI: The Claremont collection is at the outlets now. My outlets had the cross bodies, totes and satchels. They also had the bags that is woven embossed that aired on QVC


----------



## Mrs. Q

Glitter_pixie said:


> I went to the Woodbury Common Outlets and saw that OFF Fifth Saks has lots of Dooneys on sale. Here's a quick shot taken by DH.
> 
> View attachment 2902601


Nice selection!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> FYI: The Claremont collection is at the outlets now. My outlets had the cross bodies, totes and satchels. They also had the bags that is woven embossed that aired on QVC



That's exciting! What did you think of them? My outlet didn't have them yet.  I visited today.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> That's exciting! What did you think of them? My outlet didn't have them yet.  I visited today.




I loved them (Claremont)!!! I tried on a satchel but I noticed the long piece that adjust the handle. A couple were sticking out and I was afraid that in the long run, they would curl. The Crossbody was really nice but that collection is only 30%. Still wasn't enough off for me. 

The woven embossed looked really cheap to me... My honest opinion! They only had the Natural and Bone colors. Kind of looked and felt plasticky. I loved the shape though. I really thought I would love that collection. I wanted to see the black, hopefully they will get it so I can try it on. 

Did you get anything??


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I loved them (Claremont)!!! I tried on a satchel but I noticed the long piece that adjust the handle. A couple were sticking out and I was afraid that in the long run, they would curl. The Crossbody was really nice but that collection is only 30%. Still wasn't enough off for me.
> 
> The woven embossed looked really cheap to me... My honest opinion! They only had the Natural and Bone colors. Kind of looked and felt plasticky. I loved the shape though. I really thought I would love that collection. I wanted to see the black, hopefully they will get it so I can try it on.
> 
> Did you get anything??




Thanks for your review. I really like the look of the Claremont satchel. I'll wait until it goes in a deeper discount too. I just got a little coin case to go with my black and white Gretta letter carrier. I'll post in the accessories thread. Did you get anything?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks for your review. I really like the look of the Claremont satchel. I'll wait until it goes in a deeper discount too. I just got a little coin case to go with my black and white Gretta letter carrier. I'll post in the accessories thread. Did you get anything?




I did... 

I got.... Reveal when I get home. &#128513;&#128513; It's something a couple of you ladies already have and decided I needed one. Old school!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I did...
> 
> I got.... Reveal when I get home. &#128513;&#128513; It's something a couple of you ladies already have and decided I needed one. Old school!




Yay! Can't wait!


----------



## Nebo

My lovely ladies! I have been crazy busy and Im leaving for Europe this week. 

I miss hanging out around here and being in the know. So many new members, that is awesome.

I have to figure out which bags are coming with me. For now its the Brahmin and taupe small satchel.  I dont want to carry too many bags, because they have to fit in the carry all. Im always paranoid that they may "walk" out of cargo.


----------



## Mrs. Q

Nebo said:


> My lovely ladies! I have been crazy busy and Im leaving for Europe this week.
> 
> I miss hanging out around here and being in the know. So many new members, that is awesome.
> 
> I have to figure out which bags are coming with me. For now its the Brahmin and taupe small satchel.  I dont want to carry too many bags, because they have to fit in the carry all. Im always paranoid that they may "walk" out of cargo.


Sounds like good choices!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> My lovely ladies! I have been crazy busy and Im leaving for Europe this week.
> 
> 
> 
> I miss hanging out around here and being in the know. So many new members, that is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to figure out which bags are coming with me. For now its the Brahmin and taupe small satchel.  I dont want to carry too many bags, because they have to fit in the carry all. Im always paranoid that they may "walk" out of cargo.




We will miss you Nebo. Have a great trip! I would be nervous with my bags out of my sight too. These are great choices. I hope your Mom enjoys her new bag too.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Nebo said:


> My lovely ladies! I have been crazy busy and Im leaving for Europe this week.
> 
> 
> 
> I miss hanging out around here and being in the know. So many new members, that is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to figure out which bags are coming with me. For now its the Brahmin and taupe small satchel.  I dont want to carry too many bags, because they have to fit in the carry all. Im always paranoid that they may "walk" out of cargo.




Have a wonderful time. Maybe you'll spot a "Dooney in the Wild" in Europe!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Is anyone else still not able to get Quote Notifications? Just wondering if it's everyone or just some of us still without the function.


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Is anyone else still not able to get Quote Notifications? Just wondering if it's everyone or just some of us still without the function.




I'm not getting them.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> I'm not getting them.




Here's an update:

Vlad says they are still testing and should be turning on the Quotes notifications next week.


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Here's an update:
> 
> Vlad says they are still testing and should be turning on the Quotes notifications next week.




Thanks for the update


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Here's an update:
> 
> Vlad says they are still testing and should be turning on the Quotes notifications next week.




I'm getting notifications again. Yay!  
Are you getting them Glitter?


----------



## gatorgirl07

I'm not getting the icon, but if you go under notifications, they will be there


----------



## PcanTannedBty

TB... Wasn't American Sniper an awesome movie???? I loved it! Hope y'all had a good time. &#128515;


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> TB... Wasn't American Sniper an awesome movie???? I loved it! Hope y'all had a good time. &#128515;




Yes! I loved it. Since I must live under a rock...or on the purse form (lol!) I didn't know the story so the ending was a shock. Then I thought the complete silence as they rolled the credits was haunting. I'm glad I was finally able to see it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Yes! I loved it. Since I must live under a rock...or on the purse form (lol!) I didn't know the story so the ending was a shock. Then I thought the complete silence as they rolled the credits was haunting. I'm glad I was finally able to see it.




Lol... Living on the TPF mansion isn't so bad. Lol. It's better than living under a rock. 

I saw it the first day it came out and didn't know the story either. My heart hit the floor for the way it ended. I was like "what tha???!!!"... Then a couple weeks later, I started seeing the trial info and put two and two together. I think it's in my top 3 of fav movies. I agree, the silence was haunting.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Living on the TPF mansion isn't so bad. Lol. It's better than living under a rock.
> 
> I saw it the first day it came out and didn't know the story either. My heart hit the floor for the way it ended. I was like "what tha???!!!"... Then a couple weeks later, I started seeing the trial info and put two and two together. I think it's in my top 3 of fav movies. I agree, the silence was haunting.




Oh I haven't seen any trial stuff. See...forum. Or youtube.


----------



## Suzwhat

Today I moved my stuff into my espresso GILI Roma 2 tote.  But I keep thinking about which Dooney I could be using.  I would not be surprised if I switch back to a Dooney before tomorrow.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Suzwhat said:


> Today I moved my stuff into my espresso GILI Roma 2 tote.  But I keep thinking about which Dooney I could be using.  I would not be surprised if I switch back to a Dooney before tomorrow.




Isn't it crazy how that works?? &#128515;


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Today I moved my stuff into my espresso GILI Roma 2 tote.  But I keep thinking about which Dooney I could be using.  I would not be surprised if I switch back to a Dooney before tomorrow.



I always feel the same way....


----------



## TaterTots

Hi ladies!!! Ive been MIA a few days due to weather and work but hope that everyone has been doing fine!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

twoboyz said:


> i'm getting notifications again. Yay!
> Are you getting them glitter?




yes! :d


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Hi ladies!!! Ive been MIA a few days due to weather and work but hope that everyone has been doing fine!




Welcome back Tater!! Glad you're back


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> yes! :d




Yay!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

TaterTots said:


> Hi ladies!!! Ive been MIA a few days due to weather and work but hope that everyone has been doing fine!



Welcome back! I was wondering where you've been. This dang weather...it wears us down.


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Welcome back Tater!! Glad you're back





Glitter_pixie said:


> Welcome back! I was wondering where you've been. This dang weather...it wears us down.



Hey guys!  Gosh its been terrible here with power outages and so much snow and water.  I'm glad to be back and to get back into the groove of things and to catch up on what everyone has gotten.


----------



## Trudysmom

TaterTots said:


> Hey guys!  Gosh its been terrible here with power outages and so much snow and water.  I'm glad to be back and to get back into the groove of things and to catch up on what everyone has gotten.


Glad you are back. I hope the weather improves soon.


----------



## TaterTots

Trudysmom said:


> Glad you are back. I hope the weather improves soon.




Hey TM!  Yes I'm hoping so too. At least we can say it's 15 days till Spring. And I think come that day I might go off my bag ban and purchase something colorful!


----------



## Twoboyz

Hi, if anyone sees these at the outlets can you please let me know? I'm obsessing over these cute crossbodies now. Thanks


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> Hi, if anyone sees these at the outlets can you please let me know? I'm obsessing over these cute crossbodies now. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 2918236



These look really cute TB, I've been thinking about one also.  ILD has them in darker colors for $131.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> These look really cute TB, I've been thinking about one also.  ILD has them in darker colors for $131.




Hi Rosie, I have been looking at them on ILD and thought they were cute, but I like the light blue and brown and they don't have it. Then I saw these with the white on QVC and thought they would make the perfect fun summer crossbody. I just don't want to pay full price.


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> Hi Rosie, I have been looking at them on ILD and thought they were cute, but I like the light blue and brown and they don't have it. Then I saw these with the white on QVC and thought they would make the perfect fun summer crossbody. I just don't want to pay full price.



Agree!  I am watching for a hot pink/white on as is.  These little bags look like they hold alot!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Agree!  I am watching for a hot pink/white on as is.  These little bags look like they hold alot!




That hot pink is so cute. I can't decide between black or gray. As is would be good if it doesn't get to the outlet soon. They do hold a lot. I have it in the gretta and I can fit my everyday carry in there if I just remove some unnecessary stuff. I love it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Hi, if anyone sees these at the outlets can you please let me know? I'm obsessing over these cute crossbodies now. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 2918236




Will do TB! I'm planning to hit all 3 of mine this weekend, so I'll definitely keep an eye out.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Will do TB! I'm planning to hit all 3 of mine this weekend, so I'll definitely keep an eye out.




Thanks Pcan! I really appreciate it. I wish I could go with you.  maybe you'll find something nice in florentine  for the extra $25 off.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Will do TB! I'm planning to hit all 3 of mine this weekend, so I'll definitely keep an eye out.



Hi PTB!

If you happen to see a black pebbled leather triple zip CBB can you ask them if it can be shipped, please?  This will be the last time I bother you about this bag.  If you don't see it, and they don't ship, game over. 

Thanks for all your time and help!


----------



## TaterTots

Ok guys. For any and all of you that do YouTube videos I have a question. My internet is plenty fast enough for me to upload videos but for some reason I cannot get a video to upload from my iPhone 6plus. I've tried many times to upload a couple videos I did on my phone and they just will not load. I have no idea at this point what the problem might be. If I'm going to end up having to use my camera I will need to invest in a tripod for better recording.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Ok guys. For any and all of you that do YouTube videos I have a question. My internet is plenty fast enough for me to upload videos but for some reason I cannot get a video to upload from my iPhone 6plus. I've tried many times to upload a couple videos I did on my phone and they just will not load. I have no idea at this point what the problem might be. If I'm going to end up having to use my camera I will need to invest in a tripod for better recording.




I can't figure out what it might be. Do you have youtube capture? Maybe check your settings on YouTube. Maybe there is something you have to turn on to allow you to upload videos. Also try searching this in youtube "why won't my videos upload from my iphone 6? There might be some videos on there to help you. I hope you can figure it out so we can see some more Dooney videos


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> I can't figure out what it might be. Do you have youtube capture? Maybe check your settings on YouTube. Maybe there is something you have to turn on to allow you to upload videos. Also try searching this in youtube "why won't my videos upload from my iphone 6? There might be some videos on there to help you. I hope you can figure it out so we can see some more Dooney videos




No I haven't tried YouTube capture TB that's a good idea. I've looked through the settings but couldn't find anything. I'll download and try the Capture app and see if that works and also I'll do the YouTube search and see if there is any videos that might shine a light in it. I think it would be really fun to do and share.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> No I haven't tried YouTube capture TB that's a good idea. I've looked through the settings but couldn't find anything. I'll download and try the Capture app and see if that works and also I'll do the YouTube search and see if there is any videos that might shine a light in it. I think it would be really fun to do and share.




Also maybe try shorter videos.  Unless you ask for videos longer than 15 minutes, I think you are restricted to less than 15 minutes. I don't know if that might be your issue, but I thought I'd mention it.


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Also maybe try shorter videos.  Unless you ask for videos longer than 15 minutes, I think you are restricted to less than 15 minutes. I don't know if that might be your issue, but I thought I'd mention it.




The last video I tried was right around 7 minutes.  I'm determined to get to the bottom of my issue. I'm going to record one with YT Capture and see if it loads after I get everything took care of this weekend with cleaning and shopping and such.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> The last video I tried was right around 7 minutes.  I'm determined to get to the bottom of my issue. I'm going to record one with YT Capture and see if it loads after I get everything took care of this weekend with cleaning and shopping and such.



Good luck T!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Hi, if anyone sees these at the outlets can you please let me know? I'm obsessing over these cute crossbodies now. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 2918236




TB, my outlets only had the satchels and the totes in this pattern, not the cross body [emoji19]. They all had lots of Suttons. I will still keep an eye out for you.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> TB, my outlets only had the satchels and the totes in this pattern, not the cross body [emoji19]. They all had lots of Suttons. I will still keep an eye out for you.




Thanks Pcan. My outlet had the same.


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Good luck T!




FINALLY got a video UP!!  LOL!  Not the best but just a little info on me having to condition my Stanwich. I used Capture for recording and uploading and it went smoothly. Now maybe I can do some better videos.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> FINALLY got a video UP!!  LOL!  Not the best but just a little info on me having to condition my Stanwich. I used Capture for recording and uploading and it went smoothly. Now maybe I can do some better videos.




Yay!! I'm glad Capture finally worked for you. I'm going to go check it out


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> FINALLY got a video UP!!  LOL!  Not the best but just a little info on me having to condition my Stanwich. I used Capture for recording and uploading and it went smoothly. Now maybe I can do some better videos.




It looks like there was a problem with uploading. I posted a comment in youtube. Hope it helps. I couldn't see much other than the opening shot, but your voice sounds great and your bags are gorgeous!


----------



## Trudysmom

TaterTots said:


> FINALLY got a video UP!!  LOL!  Not the best but just a little info on me having to condition my Stanwich. I used Capture for recording and uploading and it went smoothly. Now maybe I can do some better videos.


How can I find your video? I looked and didn't see one.


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> It looks like there was a problem with uploading. I posted a comment in youtube. Hope it helps. I couldn't see much other than the opening shot, but your voice sounds great and your bags are gorgeous!




Yes I don't know what the problem ended up being. But I done like you said. I deleted the video and then reloaded it using Capture. Worked like a charm!


----------



## TaterTots

Trudysmom said:


> How can I find your video? I looked and didn't see one.




I reloaded it on YouTube.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Yes I don't know what the problem ended up being. But I done like you said. I deleted the video and then reloaded it using Capture. Worked like a charm!




I watched it. Great job!


----------



## Trudysmom

I found it! Good job!


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> I watched it. Great job!







Trudysmom said:


> I found it! Good job!




LOL!  Thanks girls. I hope to get better in time.


----------



## Twoboyz

I can't remember who was looking for this but the Patent Kenzie Crossbody price is reduced again on ILoveDooney. It's $66.  They have black and red. They also have the green plaid version.


----------



## Springer

A few months ago, my mother saw pictures of the Buckley style and the stanwich style that was in the Toledo leather and expressed interest in those. She is looking into getting a new handbag and I'm trying to help. Does anyone know if the outlets are still selling those in all the colors?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> A few months ago, my mother saw pictures of the Buckley style and the stanwich style that was in the Toledo leather and expressed interest in those. She is looking into getting a new handbag and I'm trying to help. Does anyone know if the outlets are still selling those in all the colors?




I haven't seen any lately of either bag. I see the hobo and winged shopper Toledo but no satchel. They were on clearance last summer.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> A few months ago, my mother saw pictures of the Buckley style and the stanwich style that was in the Toledo leather and expressed interest in those. She is looking into getting a new handbag and I'm trying to help. Does anyone know if the outlets are still selling those in all the colors?




How exciting! Well I wish I had paid more attention to what was there on that table. I was there yesterday and today. I can't remember seeing any Buckleys in toledo. They had a couple in florentine for 50% off. They had some hobos, the small Pouchette bag and a few others, but I can't remember. Maybe call DE and talk to Annastasia. Also Dooney.com is having their 20% off VIP sale. Today is the last day. Coupon code VIP20. Free shipping. Good luck. I hope your mom finds a nice Dooney.


----------



## Springer

I think what had her eye was a Buckley in florentine or that stanwich style satchel in Toledo blue or something. 

She also likes greys and blues and thought about maybe getting her a stanwich like my red one but don't know if those colors are still available in florentine stanwich. 


I'll have to check that out. Thank you.


----------



## Springer

Scratch that last post by me. My mother ordered something for herself before I was able to help like it wanted, so then I went and ordered something for myself to cope.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Scratch that last post by me. My mother ordered something for herself before I was able to help like it wanted, so then I went and ordered something for myself to cope.




Lol! I'm glad she found a bag. What did she order? A Dooney?


----------



## Springer

She ordered a Vera Bradley. She has issues with carrying heavy bags, hurts her shoulders and back. I tried to talk her into getting a nice leather bag to carry on days she isn't going to be walking very much or just back and forth to work but couldnt get her into it. 

We will be going on a family trip to Disney in June so I actually plan to get a Vera cross body for myself to carry. All that walking and all that heat, I figure I will not be loving my big ole leather bags then. Lol. I am also excited because there is a Dooney outlet in Orlando and I may get to go to one for the first time!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> She ordered a Vera Bradley. She has issues with carrying heavy bags, hurts her shoulders and back. I tried to talk her into getting a nice leather bag to carry on days she isn't going to be walking very much or just back and forth to work but couldnt get her into it.
> 
> 
> 
> We will be going on a family trip to Disney in June so I actually plan to get a Vera cross body for myself to carry. All that walking and all that heat, I figure I will not be loving my big ole leather bags then. Lol. I am also excited because there is a Dooney outlet in Orlando and I may get to go to one for the first time!




That's a great choice if she wants a light weight bag. How exciting! Don't take too much in your luggage so you have lots of room in it for bags! Lol


----------



## Trudysmom

Springer said:


> She ordered a Vera Bradley. She has issues with carrying heavy bags, hurts her shoulders and back. I tried to talk her into getting a nice leather bag to carry on days she isn't going to be walking very much or just back and forth to work but couldnt get her into it.
> 
> We will be going on a family trip to Disney in June so I actually plan to get a Vera cross body for myself to carry. All that walking and all that heat, I figure I will not be loving my big ole leather bags then. Lol. I am also excited because there is a Dooney outlet in Orlando and I may get to go to one for the first time!


I am sure that will be a great bag for her.  I love my two big Vera Bradley clutch bags and I have a LOT of luggage and adorable accessories.


----------



## Springer

Omg I love that!!!!! I love that style and pattern. I bet it feels good to carry too. Looks like it has lots of organization.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Trudysmom said:


> I am sure that will be a great bag for her.  I love my two big Vera Bradley clutch bags and I have a LOT of luggage and adorable accessories.




That's a pretty pattern.


----------



## Trudysmom

Yes, it is so comfy. I love to use them when it is cold.  Here is my other one. I was happy to be able to find them.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Yes, it is so comfy. I love to use them when it is cold.  Here is my other one. I was happy to be able to find them.




Another nice one.  love the colors.


----------



## Twoboyz

I need an intervention. I am at Macy's and Have discovered two Michael Kors bags. Help! Medium Sutton dark Dune and Large Colette in Chili. Gorgeous! Will friends and family be the best time to get the best deal in mid April?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I need an intervention. I am at Macy's and Have discovered two Michael Kors bags. Help! Medium Sutton dark Dune and Large Colette in Chili. Gorgeous! Will friends and family be the best time to get the best deal in mid April?




Humm... Sorry, I can't help, I rarely shop at Macy's. Both are great looking bags. Tough choice.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Humm... Sorry, I can't help, I rarely shop at Macy's. Both are great looking bags. Tough choice.




Thanks GF


----------



## Twoboyz

Happy Easter! 
For anyone who is still looking for the Crimson Stanwich, I saw one at the Aurora, IL outlet yesterday. It's in beautiful condition from what I could tell. smooth all over and doesn't have those color variation lines line some of ours have. It's 50% off and it's shipable. I saw a couple very light scratches on the back which I'm sure would probably rub out. Stunning bag...gets to me every time I see it. [emoji7]


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Happy Easter!
> For anyone who is still looking for the Crimson Stanwich, I saw one at the Aurora, IL outlet yesterday. It's in beautiful condition from what I could tell. smooth all over and doesn't have those color variation lines line some of ours have. It's 50% off and it's shipable. I saw a couple very light scratches on the back which I'm sure would probably rub out. Stunning bag...gets to me every time I see it. [emoji7]


Hope you had a nice Easter! Really the Crimson Stanwich! I love that bag. Florentine correct? Curious if that bag puddles when unstuffed? I don't really like when bags puddle. I do love that silhouette and color. Wonder if it is still there?


----------



## Nebo

Hi my lovelies and new members! I have been off the site for so long. It will take some time to catch up. Got back from Europe, my dad is doing better. I  missed my husband sooo much. We are doing some work around the house. Decided to move the kitchen cabinets around and repaint. No new bags for now. Thinking about adding a drawstring from Dooney or a new Brahmin tote. Hugs to all my ladies, I hope to find you all well.


----------



## Nebo

Trudysmom said:


> I am sure that will be a great bag for her.  I love my two big Vera Bradley clutch bags and I have a LOT of luggage and adorable accessories.





Trudysmom said:


> Yes, it is so comfy. I love to use them when it is cold.  Here is my other one. I was happy to be able to find them.



My friend from Europe visited recently. She looooved VB. 
Those are really cute, I love the shape!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Hope you had a nice Easter! Really the Crimson Stanwich! I love that bag. Florentine correct? Curious if that bag puddles when unstuffed? I don't really like when bags puddle. I do love that silhouette and color. Wonder if it is still there?




I have the Flo Stanwich in Marine and mine puddles a little. It's still a little stiff because I've only carried a couple times. I'm glad I didn't condition her. She'd probably puddle even more. Beautiful bag but I don't like how it looks sitting down. As long as you have it on your shoulder or carrying, it's beautiful but as soon as you sit it down...


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> I have the Flo Stanwich in Marine and mine puddles a little. It's still a little stiff because I've only carried a couple times. I'm glad I didn't condition her. She'd probably puddle even more. Beautiful bag but I don't like how it looks sitting down. As long as you have it on your shoulder or carrying, it's beautiful but as soon as you sit it down...


Thanks PTB for the response on the Stanwich. Food for thought. I guess I better check one out in person to see if the puddling would disturb me. Thanks again.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Nebo said:


> Hi my lovelies and new members! I have been off the site for so long. It will take some time to catch up. Got back from Europe, my dad is doing better. I  missed my husband sooo much. We are doing some work around the house. Decided to move the kitchen cabinets around and repaint. No new bags for now. Thinking about adding a drawstring from Dooney or a new Brahmin tote. Hugs to all my ladies, I hope to find you all well.




Good to hear from you and that your dad is doing better. Might be fun if you took before and after kitchen remod photos...oh maybe with a Dooney in the background...lol.

Welcome back!


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Hope you had a nice Easter! Really the Crimson Stanwich! I love that bag. Florentine correct? Curious if that bag puddles when unstuffed? I don't really like when bags puddle. I do love that silhouette and color. Wonder if it is still there?



Thanks YankeeDooney, I did! I hope you had a nice Easter too.  Yes it's Florentine.  It is a softer florentine and it doesn't really puddle all the way down, but it doesn't have the structure that other florentine bags have.  I actually like how casual it is that way.  You can always give them a call and ask them if they still have it. Also ask them to describe the condition to you because it's not returnable. Some 50% off bags are final sale, but some can be exchanged only.  Good luck. It's a beautiful bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Hi my lovelies and new members! I have been off the site for so long. It will take some time to catch up. Got back from Europe, my dad is doing better. I  missed my husband sooo much. We are doing some work around the house. Decided to move the kitchen cabinets around and repaint. No new bags for now. Thinking about adding a drawstring from Dooney or a new Brahmin tote. Hugs to all my ladies, I hope to find you all well.



Hi Nebo, it's so nice to hear from you! I'm glad your dad is going better.  I bet that's a relief. At the same time I bet you're happy to be home with you DH. Best wishes on your remodeling. I bet it looks great. Would love to see pictures when if you're up for sharing. I need to take some direction from you and stop buying bags!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Such a beautiful day... Not a cloud in sight!! Happy Wednesday everyone! [emoji2]


----------



## all2joy

PcanTannedBty said:


> Such a beautiful day... Not a cloud in sight!! Happy Wednesday everyone! [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 2955400


Beautiful Picture!!!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Such a beautiful day... Not a cloud in sight!! Happy Wednesday everyone! [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 2955400


 


OMG! So jealous!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Such a beautiful day... Not a cloud in sight!! Happy Wednesday everyone! [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 2955400




Gorgeous! Just what I needed to see on this gloomy cold drizzly day...lol  I'm living vicariously through you Girlfriend! [emoji4]


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Such a beautiful day... Not a cloud in sight!! Happy Wednesday everyone! [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 2955400


 Darling, this is beautiful!

TwoBoyz, I have been watching your videos today. You look gorgeous. Your hair and skin_ amaziiiing)


----------



## Nebo

Wanted something sweet after dinner today. I dont eat any commercial chocolate or bars etc. I had some really good semi sweet choco for cooking on hand and voila : 
_ chocolate with lavander. Yum! It would pair great with some pink salt!
_ homemade pb cups


----------



## Nebo

Pb cups


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Wanted something sweet after dinner today. I dont eat any commercial chocolate or bars etc. I had some really good semi sweet choco for cooking on hand and voila :
> 
> _ chocolate with lavander. Yum! It would pair great with some pink salt!
> 
> _ homemade pb cups




Yummmmm... Those look delish N!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Darling, this is beautiful!
> 
> TwoBoyz, I have been watching your videos today. You look gorgeous. Your hair and skin_ amaziiiing)



Hi Nebo, thank you so much! You are very kind to say that. Thanks for watching. You are beautiful too my friend!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Wanted something sweet after dinner today. I dont eat any commercial chocolate or bars etc. I had some really good semi sweet choco for cooking on hand and voila :
> _ chocolate with lavander. Yum! It would pair great with some pink salt!
> _ homemade pb cups





Nebo said:


> Pb cups



Yum! Not only yummy, but pretty too and I bet fragrant. You are so talented.


----------



## Nebo

Thank you ,lovelies, you are too sweet.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Help... I have been wanting the Mint Logo Lock since it came out and it sold out. I see now that the Q has it in Aqua but I settled for the Mint Pebbled Leather Chelsea. Now I have a decision. What would you choose?

Aqua LL




Mint Pebbled Leather Chelsea


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Help... I have been wanting the Mint Logo Lock since it came out and it sold out. I see now that the Q has it in Aqua but I settled for the Mint Pebbled Leather Chelsea. Now I have a decision. What would you choose?
> 
> Aqua LL
> 
> View attachment 2956659
> 
> 
> Mint Pebbled Leather Chelsea
> View attachment 2956660




Oohhhh tough one. I think I prefer the Aqua because it's a little lighter and brighter. The mint is a tiny bit deeper and toward green. I saw something in mint at the outlet but I think it said spearmint. I'm not sure if it's the same as the mint. However for you if you like the Chelsea style better then you might be better off going with that one. It would be better if you can see them in person to chose. You would have to waste shipping money though.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Oohhhh tough one. I think I prefer the Aqua because it's a little lighter and brighter. The mint is a tiny bit deeper and toward green. I saw something in mint at the outlet but I think it said spearmint. I'm not sure if it's the same as the mint. However for you if you like the Chelsea style better then you might be better off going with that one. It would be better if you can see them in person to chose. You would have to waste shipping money though.




Thank you TB!!! I ordered the Lavender LL and the Mint Chelsea the other day but saw the Aqua LL pop up today. Grrrr... I like both styles, that's the issue. Since I have the Lavender LL coming, I think I'll be safe with the Chelsea in Mint. I didn't feel right ordering 2 of the same bags. Lol. I think the deeper Mint is what my mind is telling me I want.  Thanks for you input gf. It helped. I even bought the LL outright. Already too many easy pay. [emoji15][emoji15] on bags and other crap.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you TB!!! I ordered the Lavender LL and the Mint Chelsea the other day but saw the Aqua LL pop up today. Grrrr... I like both styles, that's the issue. Since I have the Lavender LL coming, I think I'll be safe with the Chelsea in Mint. I didn't feel right ordering 2 of the same bags. Lol. I think the deeper Mint is what my mind is telling me I want.  Thanks for you input gf. It helped. I even bought the LL outright. Already too many easy pay. [emoji15][emoji15] on bags and other crap.




Wow you have two coming?! Yay! That lavender in Gogo Girl Mandy's channel was so pretty! I hope you love both of them. I can't wait to see.


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Help... I have been wanting the Mint Logo Lock since it came out and it sold out. I see now that the Q has it in Aqua but I settled for the Mint Pebbled Leather Chelsea. Now I have a decision. What would you choose?
> 
> Aqua LL
> 
> View attachment 2956659
> 
> 
> Mint Pebbled Leather Chelsea
> View attachment 2956660




 I am partial to Chelsea, I just love the shape of that bag!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Wow you have two coming?! Yay! That lavender in Gogo Girl Mandy's channel was so pretty! I hope you love both of them. I can't wait to see.




Yes, I have 2 coming. [emoji15][emoji15] Yes, I thought about the Lavender and actually bought during the last show but cancelled the next day. Then I saw GoGo video and was craving it again and ordered. Hopefully they are here Monday. I also have the Large Chevron Satchel on hold. I'm done with the bags for now. I think... The a white LL is still on my list but my white Willa is keeping me from pushing the button.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> I am partial to Chelsea, I just love the shape of that bag!




The Chelsea is my choice too! Decision made... Thanks gf for your input.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Does anyone know if I Love Dooney charges tax and shipping? I've never ordered from there before.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Does anyone know if I Love Dooney charges tax and shipping? I've never ordered from there before.


 
I think the shipping is always free. I'm not sure of the tax. I don't get taxed, but I don't know if it varies by state.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> I think the shipping is always free. I'm not sure of the tax. I don't get taxed, but I don't know if it varies by state.




Ok, thank you! I do see that the site mentions free shipping but not tax.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ok, thank you! I do see that the site mentions free shipping but not tax.




I have never been charged tax or shipping from ilovedooney.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Help... I have been wanting the Mint Logo Lock since it came out and it sold out. I see now that the Q has it in Aqua but I settled for the Mint Pebbled Leather Chelsea. Now I have a decision. What would you choose?




These are both beautiful. You're such a classy lady that I would have chosen the Logo Lock for you but the Chelsea is also a WOW bag!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Glitter_pixie said:


> These are both beautiful. You're such a classy lady that I would have chosen the Logo Lock for you but the Chelsea is also a WOW bag!




Awww, thank you! I made it easy on myself and I got both but in different colors. [emoji16][emoji16]. Thanks gf for your input.


----------



## TaterTots

Hey girls!!  Hope everyone is doing well.  Work has been taking all my time but I've finally gotten a break and had to come and see what everyone has been purchasing since I've been gone.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Hey girls!!  Hope everyone is doing well.  Work has been taking all my time but I've finally gotten a break and had to come and see what everyone has been purchasing since I've been gone.




Hi T! Good to see you [emoji4]


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Hi T! Good to see you [emoji4]




Hi TB!! Hope you've been doing well!


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Hi TB!! Hope you've been doing well!




Thanks.... I am. Hope you are too. [emoji4]


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks.... I am. Hope you are too. [emoji4]




I've been doing great.


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> I've been doing great.




[emoji4]


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Awww, thank you! I made it easy on myself and I got both but in different colors. [emoji16][emoji16]. Thanks gf for your input.



Hahaha, I love your logic! Cant wait to see them.


----------



## Nebo

I have struggled for a couple of years now to transition myself in to wearing flats, loafers etc.  It was always some decked out sneakers, boots, booties and straight in to wedges and sandals. I just couldnt find a style I liked in flats, ballerina shoes. They looked cute on others, not on me. Enter driving shoes. My mom insisted I buy a pair when I was in Europe. These shoes were soooo comfy, smoothest leather on the inside.. I was sold  They look almost exactly like these Cole Hans, the tie is just the same snake print as on the shoe. Yesterday I ordered these Anne Klein as well. I saw some cute Isaac Mizrahi on qvc. Do any of you ladies own a pair and what is your fav flat shoe?


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I have struggled for a couple of years now to transition myself in to wearing flats, loafers etc.  It was always some decked out sneakers, boots, booties and straight in to wedges and sandals. I just couldnt find a style I liked in flats, ballerina shoes. They looked cute on others, not on me. Enter driving shoes. My mom insisted I buy a pair when I was in Europe. These shoes were soooo comfy, smoothest leather on the inside.. I was sold  They look almost exactly like these Cole Hans, the tie is just the same snake print as on the shoe. Yesterday I ordered these Anne Klein as well. I saw some cute Isaac Mizrahi on qvc. Do any of you ladies own a pair and what is your fav flat shoe?




These are really cute!  I especially like the snake. [emoji7]. I too struggle with flats. I love the comfort, but I love how I feel just a little taller and slimmer In heels. On the weekends i don't wear heels though. My favorite flats are my Clark Haydns. I have these in the natural snake and the black snake.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> These are really cute!  I especially like the snake. [emoji7]. I too struggle with flats. I love the comfort, but I love how I feel just a little taller and slimmer In heels. On the weekends i don't wear heels though. My favorite flats are my Clark Haydns. I have these in the natural snake and the black snake.
> 
> View attachment 2959757


These are really nice! I love the pattern.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> These are really nice! I love the pattern.




Thanks. They are pretty comfy too after a little breaking in.


----------



## TaterTots

I'm an all around flats wearer. My back being bad won't let me wear anything much with a heel. All of these examples are so cute!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Has anyone ever seen a key keeper like this?? Look how thick it is. I've never even noticed it before. It's from my Flo Front Pocket Domed Satchel.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Has anyone ever seen a key keeper like this?? Look how thick it is. I've never even noticed it before. It's from my Flo Front Pocket Domed Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 2962901
> 
> 
> View attachment 2962902


 
I remember seeing it, but don't remember on which bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Has anyone ever seen a key keeper like this?? Look how thick it is. I've never even noticed it before. It's from my Flo Front Pocket Domed Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 2962901
> 
> 
> View attachment 2962902




I've never seen one like that, wow!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I've never seen one like that, wow!




Yeah, it's too thick... I don't like it. I haven't carried it in a while and didn't pay much attention to it before until I carried her today.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

When I saw this...it made me think of Harry Potter. 

These are the colors of Gryffindor right? I could just see Hermione Granger with this Dooney, cheering for Gryffindor at a Quidditch tournament.


----------



## TaterTots

Glitter_pixie said:


> When I saw this...it made me think of Harry Potter.
> 
> These are the colors of Gryffindor right? I could just see Hermione Granger with this Dooney, cheering for Gryffindor at a Quidditch tournament.


 
LOL!! OMG!  It makes me think of the scarves they wore.


----------



## MaryBel

Glitter_pixie said:


> When I saw this...it made me think of Harry Potter.
> 
> These are the colors of Gryffindor right? I could just see Hermione Granger with this Dooney, cheering for Gryffindor at a Quidditch tournament.


 
It made think the same!


----------



## Nebo

These came and they were too wide, half a size too big. I should of listen to the reviews. But, Im afraid even a bit smaller, they would still be too wide for my narrow feet. So, back they go. This is gonna be an excuse to get the coach ones I saw at tjmxx.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> These came and they were too wide, half a size too big. I should of listen to the reviews. But, Im afraid even a bit smaller, they would still be too wide for my narrow feet. So, back they go. This is gonna be an excuse to get the coach ones I saw at tjmxx.




Aw that's a bummer. Good plan though [emoji6]


----------



## FlorentineQuack

PcanTannedBty said:


> Has anyone ever seen a key keeper like this?? Look how thick it is. I've never even noticed it before. It's from my Flo Front Pocket Domed Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 2962901
> 
> 
> View attachment 2962902



WOW! Now that's a keeper! LOL


----------



## PcanTannedBty

FlorentineQuack said:


> WOW! Now that's a keeper! LOL




Lol... I know right??? Lol. I haven't carried that bag in awhile, so I was like "what tha?".. Lol


----------



## Nebo

Got these Coach mocs today. They retail for over 100$. Marshalls clearance 50$ ) They came with tassels on the ends of the bow. I removed them, didnt care much for the look.

Loft has a huge sale right now. I got two sweaters for 5$ each and a top and skirt outfit for 53$. Great deals.


----------



## CatePNW

Nebo said:


> Got these Coach mocs today. They retail for over 100$. Marshalls clearance 50$ ) They came with tassels on the ends of the bow. I removed them, didnt care much for the look.
> 
> Loft has a huge sale right now. I got two sweaters for 5$ each and a top and skirt outfit for 53$. Great deals.



Cute!  I went to DSW today and tried on everything but nothing fit me.


----------



## TaterTots

Nebo said:


> Got these Coach mocs today. They retail for over 100$. Marshalls clearance 50$ ) They came with tassels on the ends of the bow. I removed them, didnt care much for the look.
> 
> 
> 
> Loft has a huge sale right now. I got two sweaters for 5$ each and a top and skirt outfit for 53$. Great deals.




Those are cute!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Got these Coach mocs today. They retail for over 100$. Marshalls clearance 50$ ) They came with tassels on the ends of the bow. I removed them, didnt care much for the look.
> 
> Loft has a huge sale right now. I got two sweaters for 5$ each and a top and skirt outfit for 53$. Great deals.



So cute! They'll go with your natural DS bag.


----------



## Nebo

CatePNW said:


> Cute!  I went to DSW today and tried on everything but nothing fit me.



I tried some clearance models. Was sooo disappointed  they didnt have a suede BCBG sandals in my size. They were half a size too small and 70% off! But, even for a great deal, if it looks like it is half a size too small, Im leaving it behind for a new lucky owner. Im on a hunt for a good pair of wedges. Im sorry you couldnt find anything, so frustrating.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> So cute! They'll go with your natural DS bag.



Thank you! Thats what I was aiming for heheh.


----------



## elbgrl

Saks has friends and family on right now, 30%.  No dooney, but plenty of other goodies!  Got these darling Kate Spade sandals.


Code is on the website, also code for free shipping.


----------



## Nebo

elbgrl said:


> Saks has friends and family on right now, 30%.  No dooney, but plenty of other goodies!  Got these darling Kate Spade sandals.
> View attachment 2972087
> 
> Code is on the website, also code for free shipping.


Those are adorable. I need some thong sandals for the summer as well. 
Thank you for the link and reminder!


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Got these Coach mocs today. They retail for over 100$. Marshalls clearance 50$ ) They came with tassels on the ends of the bow. I removed them, didnt care much for the look.
> 
> Loft has a huge sale right now. I got two sweaters for 5$ each and a top and skirt outfit for 53$. Great deals.


 
Love them! I tried those but they were too narrow for me. 
I got these siggy instead. The wine ones I got on a previous trip


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Love them! I tried those but they were too narrow for me.
> I got these siggy instead. The wine ones I got on a previous trip


Twins! I picked up the siggy ones at Marshall's today. They also had two red flo Smiths. Kc


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Saks has friends and family on right now, 30%.  No dooney, but plenty of other goodies!  Got these darling Kate Spade sandals.
> View attachment 2972087
> 
> Code is on the website, also code for free shipping.




Cute!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Love them! I tried those but they were too narrow for me.
> I got these siggy instead. The wine ones I got on a previous trip




Cute MaryBel! I like the siggy Mocs I saw at the outlet last weekend. I like the dark brown and black combo.


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> Love them! I tried those but they were too narrow for me.
> I got these siggy instead. The wine ones I got on a previous trip



 My feet are so narrow. Which is funny, because most European shoes are narrow and I never noticed that or had issues with it until I moved here,lol.
I loveee both of those, specially the wine ones!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

all2joy said:


> Macys at Herald Square in New York (212-695-4400)
> Will be having a Family & Friend 25% off including Dooney & Bourke starting April 26
> 
> ..... This store do have some of the Alto Collection: Evelina, Pia, & Gina



They do? I've never seen the Alto Collection at this Macys but maybe I better take a closer look the next time I'm there.


----------



## all2joy

Glitter_pixie said:


> They do? I've never seen the Alto Collection at this Macys but maybe I better take a closer look the next time I'm there.



I called and talked to the vendor who order the DB, also this year Dillard's have some Alto handbags this Spring.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

all2joy said:


> I called and talked to the vendor who order the DB, also this year Dillard's have some Alto handbags this Spring.



Thanks so much for this info.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Hung out at the outlets today... Had the  Taupe/TMoro Large Chevron Satchel & Bailey Bag on hold but was a lite disappointed. The satchel is not as pretty in person (in my opinion) and the tote doesn't stay on the shoulder. [emoji20][emoji20]. I was so disappointed. Almost left with the Small Flo Satchel in Red. 

Oh well... NEEEEXTTT!!! Ya can't win em' all. [emoji2]


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hung out at the outlets today... Had the  Taupe/TMoro Large Chevron Satchel & Bailey Bag on hold but was a lite disappointed. The satchel is not as pretty in person (in my opinion) and the tote doesn't stay on the shoulder. [emoji20][emoji20]. I was so disappointed. Almost left with the Small Flo Satchel in Red.
> 
> Oh well... NEEEEXTTT!!! Ya can't win em' all. [emoji2]


I love my small flo red. What a beautiful color. One of my favorites.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> I love my small flo red. What a beautiful color. One of my favorites.




Yours is gorgeous! She was almost a goner today until I realized I already have 2 red bags. [emoji2]. The other bags I went for were gorgeous but just not for me.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yours is gorgeous! She was almost a goner today until I realized I already have 2 red bags. [emoji2]. The other bags I went for were gorgeous but just not for me.


Oh yes. I guess you have enough red bags.  My big thing is pink. I have several. But different shades! ha.


----------



## all2joy

Ladies please take a look at my Thread on "Trading In your Dooneys'"


----------



## Nebo

Morning ladies! Just wanted to share this smoothie recipe I  put together this morning. I wasnt really hungry, so I figured a liquid breakfast is the way to go!
 Couple of frozen strawberry and pineapple pieces, half an avocado, spoonful of PB, fill with almond milk. It is delicious, cold and it has this amazing mousse texture, due to avocado!
Do you have breakfast? Do you like to stick to one thing or try something different every morning?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Morning ladies! Just wanted to share this smoothie recipe I  put together this morning. I wasnt really hungry, so I figured a liquid breakfast is the way to go!
> 
> Couple of frozen strawberry and pineapple pieces, half an avocado, spoonful of PB, fill with almond milk. It is delicious, cold and it has this amazing mousse texture, due to avocado!
> 
> Do you have breakfast? Do you like to stick to one thing or try something different every morning?




That sounds delicious N!!! I had a Acai, Spinach, Peach, Almond Milk and Hemp Powder smoothie. I'll have to try yours.


----------



## MrsKC

Nebo said:


> Morning ladies! Just wanted to share this smoothie recipe I  put together this morning. I wasnt really hungry, so I figured a liquid breakfast is the way to go!
> Couple of frozen strawberry and pineapple pieces, half an avocado, spoonful of PB, fill with almond milk. It is delicious, cold and it has this amazing mousse texture, due to avocado!
> Do you have breakfast? Do you like to stick to one thing or try something different every morning?


Sounds delicious. All I have has is coffee and two dates (medjool--like candy)


----------



## TaterTots

Nebo said:


> Morning ladies! Just wanted to share this smoothie recipe I  put together this morning. I wasnt really hungry, so I figured a liquid breakfast is the way to go!
> Couple of frozen strawberry and pineapple pieces, half an avocado, spoonful of PB, fill with almond milk. It is delicious, cold and it has this amazing mousse texture, due to avocado!
> Do you have breakfast? Do you like to stick to one thing or try something different every morning?


 
This sounds DELICIOUS Nebo!!  


I always have 1 cup of coffee black 


then either - 


1 Special K Cereal Bar  or


1 measured cup of special K red berries cereal with skim milk  or 


1 slice of whole wheat toast with peanut butter and 1 hard boiled egg   or 


1 serving of oatmeal with fresh fruit  ( that's what I had this morning with strawberries )


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> That sounds delicious N!!! I had a Acai, Spinach, Peach, Almond Milk and Hemp Powder smoothie. I'll have to try yours.


Lady, you are on the next level  of smoothie  goodness! 



MrsKC said:


> Sounds delicious. All I have has is coffee and two dates (medjool--like candy)


 I love dates! Coffee is the first thing I drink in the morning,otherwise  I am half vampire.



TaterTots said:


> This sounds DELICIOUS Nebo!!
> 
> 
> I always have 1 cup of coffee black
> 
> 
> then either -
> 
> 
> 1 Special K Cereal Bar  or
> 
> 
> 1 measured cup of special K red berries cereal with skim milk  or
> 
> 
> 1 slice of whole wheat toast with peanut butter and 1 hard boiled egg   or
> 
> 
> 1 serving of oatmeal with fresh fruit  ( that's what I had this morning with strawberries )



 I love oatmeal.  Thats what  I have every morning, usually.  1/3 cup of oats, 1/3 almond meal, honey, PB and cup of blueberries.


----------



## TaterTots

Nebo said:


> Lady, you are on the next level  of smoothie  goodness!
> 
> I love dates! Coffee is the first thing I drink in the morning,otherwise  I am half vampire.
> 
> 
> 
> I love oatmeal.  Thats what  I have every morning, usually.  1/3 cup of oats, 1/3 almond meal, honey, PB and cup of blueberries.


 
I do too!  I also add honey to mine,  but have never added peanut butter and for how much I love the stuff don't know why I've never thought to do so.  You have already sparked my interest in tomorrow mornings breakfast!!


----------



## Nebo

TaterTots said:


> I do too!  I also add honey to mine,  but have never added peanut butter and for how much I love the stuff don't know why I've never thought to do so.  You have already sparked my interest in tomorrow mornings breakfast!!



Yeiii for breakfast! Best part of the day. I need to get my butt moving to the gym.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Has anyone ever seen this bag before?? Look how the strap is configured. Looks odd to me.


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Has anyone ever seen this bag before?? Look how the strap is configured. Looks odd to me.
> 
> View attachment 2978621


I agree very odd.....looks like someone added satchel handles?


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Has anyone ever seen this bag before?? Look how the strap is configured. Looks odd to me.
> 
> View attachment 2978621




Weird !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> I agree very odd.....looks like someone added satchel handles?




Yes it does look like they added handles. It's ugly (in my opinion).


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes it does look like they added handles. It's ugly (in my opinion).


I agree, not for me either


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Morning ladies! Just wanted to share this smoothie recipe I  put together this morning. I wasnt really hungry, so I figured a liquid breakfast is the way to go!
> Couple of frozen strawberry and pineapple pieces, half an avocado, spoonful of PB, fill with almond milk. It is delicious, cold and it has this amazing mousse texture, due to avocado!
> Do you have breakfast? Do you like to stick to one thing or try something different every morning?


 
Sounds yummy!  I don't have my act together enough for breakfast before I leave for work, so it's coffee for me.  I take early lunch at work (11 am), so I'm not usually hungry until that time anyway. 


A lot of times, like today, I have a smoothie for lunch.  We have Smoothie King around here, so that's what I get.


----------



## CatePNW

PcanTannedBty said:


> Has anyone ever seen this bag before?? Look how the strap is configured. Looks odd to me.
> 
> View attachment 2978621



That's kind of freaking me out!  It looks like they had someone alter it to add those satchel handles.  I'm sure they had a reason, but I don't like it.


----------



## CatePNW

Nebo said:


> Morning ladies! Just wanted to share this smoothie recipe I  put together this morning. I wasnt really hungry, so I figured a liquid breakfast is the way to go!
> Couple of frozen strawberry and pineapple pieces, half an avocado, spoonful of PB, fill with almond milk. It is delicious, cold and it has this amazing mousse texture, due to avocado!
> Do you have breakfast? Do you like to stick to one thing or try something different every morning?



I'm having my usual breakfast right now, a cup of strong coffee and a stack of wheat thins.  Sometimes it's a few cookies, or a granola bar.  I love oatmeal, but prefer that later in the day.  I'm lazy in the morning, and just want to grab something to go with my coffee.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Has anyone ever seen this bag before?? Look how the strap is configured. Looks odd to me.
> 
> View attachment 2978621


Looks like someone did a Frankenstein operation on it. Yikes.


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> Looks like someone did a Frankenstein operation on it. Yikes.


You are so right


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Looks like someone did a Frankenstein operation on it. Yikes.




Lmbo!!! Lol


----------



## YankeeDooney

YankeeDooney said:


> Looks like someone did a Frankenstein operation on it. Yikes.


Now that I think about it. That could be used as a weapon. It has some serious hurling potential with those reinforced handles. And that dear friends, would give a whole lotta hurt.


----------



## Trudysmom

Nebo said:


> Morning ladies! Just wanted to share this smoothie recipe I  put together this morning. I wasnt really hungry, so I figured a liquid breakfast is the way to go!
> Couple of frozen strawberry and pineapple pieces, half an avocado, spoonful of PB, fill with almond milk. It is delicious, cold and it has this amazing mousse texture, due to avocado!
> Do you have breakfast? Do you like to stick to one thing or try something different every morning?


I have an amazing smoothie almost daily. 

Whey powder 
celery
frozen banana
frozen blueberries
frozen tart cherries or other fruit 
apple
greek yogurt
carrots
kale


That is all I can remember, ha. I love my blender and I get a lot of nutrients and fiber this way. YUMMMMMMY! 

This is what my smoothie looked like with my other blender, lots of pieces of blueberry. It is smoother now. 

I also have oatmeal or eggs in the morning.


----------



## Suzwhat

Do you register your Dooney's?  I know from watching videos some keep the paperwork including card with the bag.  Just wondering if you register your bags with Dooney or only do that if you need to get repair or trade in?


----------



## CatePNW

Suzwhat said:


> Do you register your Dooney's?  I know from watching videos some keep the paperwork including card with the bag.  Just wondering if you register your bags with Dooney or only do that if you need to get repair or trade in?



I live dangerously and don't bother....LOL!


----------



## oldbaglover

A quick breakfast is a half cup of 3 minutes oats. stir in 1 tabl. peanut butter, half cup of water and 2 tabl of raisins and microwave for a minute. Stir and top with a a serving of vanilla fat free yogurt.  It keeps me going all mornin


----------



## Nebo

PTB, that bag is hideous with the extention! Just whyyyyyy?!!!
Ladies, I love reading all your breakfast ideas, rituals, options! I went to the gym and then had two boiled eggs over mashed avocado. If you sprinkle avocado with smoked paprika, tastes like sausage!


----------



## TaterTots

PcanTannedBty said:


> Has anyone ever seen this bag before?? Look how the strap is configured. Looks odd to me.
> 
> View attachment 2978621


 
I'm not being mean..  but WHAT HAPPENED?!?!?!?!?  :shame:  Yes it does look very very odd.  Poor Dooney.


----------



## TaterTots

Suzwhat said:


> Do you register your Dooney's?  I know from watching videos some keep the paperwork including card with the bag.  Just wondering if you register your bags with Dooney or only do that if you need to get repair or trade in?


 
I keep my registration cards just for an extra piece of authentication but I don't register mine anymore.  I did years ago but haven't in sometime.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Morning ladies! Just wanted to share this smoothie recipe I  put together this morning. I wasnt really hungry, so I figured a liquid breakfast is the way to go!
> 
> Couple of frozen strawberry and pineapple pieces, half an avocado, spoonful of PB, fill with almond milk. It is delicious, cold and it has this amazing mousse texture, due to avocado!
> 
> Do you have breakfast? Do you like to stick to one thing or try something different every morning?




I'm a little late to the party, but this is my smoothie every morning. Nebo, yours looks and sounds delicious! I'm going to have to put avocado in it sometime. 

All organic ingredients and spring water 

1 T chia seeds
1 T flax seeds 
Handful of spinach 
1 c frozen berries (strawberries, blueberries, raspberries)
Splash of coconut milk
Splash ofCoconut water 
Some coconut yogurt
1 scoop garden of life raw fit protein powder
1 scoop greens powder 
Fill to top with spring water


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Has anyone ever seen this bag before?? Look how the strap is configured. Looks odd to me.
> 
> View attachment 2978621




That's really strange. It looks like someone had it retrofitted at a leather shop.


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Do you register your Dooney's?  I know from watching videos some keep the paperwork including card with the bag.  Just wondering if you register your bags with Dooney or only do that if you need to get repair or trade in?




I always register all of my bags. Then I keep the registration card, receipt, and tags in a ziplock bag in the zippered pocket.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> PTB, that bag is hideous with the extention! Just whyyyyyy?!!!
> 
> Ladies, I love reading all your breakfast ideas, rituals, options! I went to the gym and then had two boiled eggs over mashed avocado. If you sprinkle avocado with smoked paprika, tastes like sausage!




I'm going to try the paprika trick. Sounds good!


----------



## YankeeDooney

TaterTots said:


> I'm not being mean..  but WHAT HAPPENED?!?!?!?!?  :shame:  Yes it does look very very odd.  Poor Dooney.


I think they would call that a Don'ty.


----------



## Nebo

YankeeDooney said:


> I think they would call that a Don'ty.



Ahahahaha:lolots:


----------



## YankeeDooney

Nebo said:


> Ahahahaha:lolots:


Thanks Nebo. Glad somebody got it. Makes me laugh too.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> I think they would call that a Don'ty.




Rotflmao!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> PTB, that bag is hideous with the extention! Just whyyyyyy?!!!
> 
> Ladies, I love reading all your breakfast ideas, rituals, options! I went to the gym and then had two boiled eggs over mashed avocado. If you sprinkle avocado with smoked paprika, tastes like sausage!




Lol... Isn't it the ugliest thing?? 

Mmmm, I LOOOVE smoked paprika. I'm definitely trying that.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> I think they would call that a Don'ty.




LMBO!!!!! I love it.


----------



## lovethatduck

Nebo said:


> PTB, that bag is hideous with the extention! Just whyyyyyy?!!!
> Ladies, I love reading all your breakfast ideas, rituals, options! I went to the gym and then had two boiled eggs over mashed avocado. If you sprinkle avocado with smoked paprika, tastes like sausage!



Great breakfast!  Sounds  scrumptious!


----------



## TaterTots

YankeeDooney said:


> I think they would call that a Don'ty.


 
LMBO!!!    YES!!!  A DON'TY!!!!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

YankeeDooney said:


> I think they would call that a Don'ty.



This wins the internet, hands down! I CACKLED so loudly when I read it that I scared my daughter's cat.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Has anyone ever seen this bag before?? Look how the strap is configured. Looks odd to me.
> 
> View attachment 2978621


 
That is very odd looking.  The handles look like they are a different color than the straps below it.  


The bag looks like a Flo, maybe?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I just wanted to mention that I've been viewing some of the you tube reviews and reveals for Dooneys posted by some of the ladies here on the forum.  Thank you for taking the time to post them.  They are very helpful to me.


----------



## MrsKC

Girls, I mentioned combining two scarves in a different thread.  I like my scarves to be "puffy" and not super flat. The thin ones lay too flat for my liking.....so I did this.  

I love scarves....if you have ideas post em up! !!


----------



## Nebo

MrsKC said:


> Girls, I mentioned combining two scarves in a different thread.  I like my scarves to be "puffy" and not super flat. The thin ones lay too flat for my liking.....so I did this.
> 
> I love scarves....if you have ideas post em up! !!



Very nice! I just recently got in to scarves. They are perfect for crazy Louisiana weather! 
I got this one today, to go with  my new lilac lexi.


----------



## MrsKC

Nebo said:


> Very nice! I just recently got in to scarves. They are perfect for crazy Louisiana weather!
> I got this one today, to go with  my new lilac lexi.


I love those colors together. I have a lilac bag too....so now I need a new scarf


----------



## CatePNW

I love scarves but I can only wear them in cool weather.  I know I see some people wearing those thinner ones in summer, but I have never figured out how to pull that off, or even find the right type of scarf for that!


----------



## MrsKC

CatePNW said:


> I love scarves but I can only wear them in cool weather.  I know I see some people wearing those thinner ones in summer, but I have never figured out how to pull that off, or even find the right type of scarf for that!


I seem to always be cold (unless it is 95 and humid) so I wear them year round. A place to keep all of them is an issue just like handbag storage......


----------



## TaterTots

MrsKC said:


> Girls, I mentioned combining two scarves in a different thread.  I like my scarves to be "puffy" and not super flat. The thin ones lay too flat for my liking.....so I did this.
> 
> I love scarves....if you have ideas post em up! !!




You and me are just a like when it comes to our scarves KC!  I do mine the same way!  :giggles:


----------



## MrsKC

TaterTots said:


> You and me are just a like when it comes to our scarves KC!  I do mine the same way!  :giggles:


Well then feel free to post pics.....I am always looking for scarf ideas


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Girls, I mentioned combining two scarves in a different thread.  I like my scarves to be "puffy" and not super flat. The thin ones lay too flat for my liking.....so I did this.
> 
> I love scarves....if you have ideas post em up! !!




Great idea and looks great! It adds texture to a pretty print. I love it. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Very nice! I just recently got in to scarves. They are perfect for crazy Louisiana weather!
> 
> I got this one today, to go with  my new lilac lexi.




Beautiful pairing! So pretty. [emoji7]


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> I love those colors together. I have a lilac bag too....so now I need a new scarf




Lol! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## YankeeDooney

iNeedCoffee said:


> This wins the internet, hands down! I CACKLED so loudly when I read it that I scared my daughter's cat.



 Thanks girls. Glad to give you all a laugh.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

MrsKC said:


> Girls, I mentioned combining two scarves in a different thread.  I like my scarves to be "puffy" and not super flat. The thin ones lay too flat for my liking.....so I did this.
> 
> I love scarves....if you have ideas post em up! !!



These are soooo pretty! I've only recently began to wear scarves. I sometimes use scarves to dress up my bags, too.


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Great idea and looks great! It adds texture to a pretty print. I love it. [emoji4]





Glitter_pixie said:


> These are soooo pretty! I've only recently began to wear scarves. I sometimes use scarves to dress up my bags, too.



Good morning ladies! Thank you. I haven't tried scarves with my bags yet but I love looking at the pictures of all of you who do. Very pretty and feminine .


----------



## joce01

So I'm not too sure on where I should put this little story but it's about Dooney. I got to work this morning and I'm still trying to get used to going in on the mornings, so I forgot my badge to get in the building. I texted my boyfriend who works there too, to bring my badge and as I'm typing where to find it (which was in my Clayton that I just put away) I said: it's in a blue bag on the top of the dresser in the closet and I realized OH I have a lot of blue bags up there.  He texts me back: I give up. There is just too many. Like that was something you should have wanted me to check. Now I realize how many you have.

He's not mad, which I don't know he could be, because he was with me when all of the were delivered so he knows.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

joce01 said:


> So I'm not too sure on where I should put this little story but it's about Dooney. I got to work this morning and I'm still trying to get used to going in on the mornings, so I forgot my badge to get in the building. I texted my boyfriend who works there too, to bring my badge and as I'm typing where to find it (which was in my Clayton that I just put away) I said: it's in a blue bag on the top of the dresser in the closet and I realized OH I have a lot of blue bags up there.  He texts me back: I give up. There is just too many. Like that was something you should have wanted me to check. Now I realize how many you have.
> 
> He's not mad, which I don't know he could be, because he was with me when all of the were delivered so he knows.




Lol... That's funny!! He probably was overwhelmed.


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> So I'm not too sure on where I should put this little story but it's about Dooney. I got to work this morning and I'm still trying to get used to going in on the mornings, so I forgot my badge to get in the building. I texted my boyfriend who works there too, to bring my badge and as I'm typing where to find it (which was in my Clayton that I just put away) I said: it's in a blue bag on the top of the dresser in the closet and I realized OH I have a lot of blue bags up there.  He texts me back: I give up. There is just too many. Like that was something you should have wanted me to check. Now I realize how many you have.
> 
> He's not mad, which I don't know he could be, because he was with me when all of the were delivered so he knows.




Lol! That's funny! My DH and I work together too. It's nice to be able to text him to bring something for me if I forget it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

TB...Trying to send you a message... Full


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> TB...Trying to send you a message... Full




Sorry. I'll take care of it.


----------



## TaterTots

joce01 said:


> So I'm not too sure on where I should put this little story but it's about Dooney. I got to work this morning and I'm still trying to get used to going in on the mornings, so I forgot my badge to get in the building. I texted my boyfriend who works there too, to bring my badge and as I'm typing where to find it (which was in my Clayton that I just put away) I said: it's in a blue bag on the top of the dresser in the closet and I realized OH I have a lot of blue bags up there.  He texts me back: I give up. There is just too many. Like that was something you should have wanted me to check. Now I realize how many you have.
> 
> He's not mad, which I don't know he could be, because he was with me when all of the were delivered so he knows.


 
LOL!  This is so funny!!  I really like the " I give up! "  LOL!  :giggles:


----------



## RozEnix

Twoboyz said:


> I always register all of my bags. Then I keep the registration card, receipt, and tags in a ziplock bag in the zippered pocket.


Ah, a kindred spirit. I register mine too and keep the cards in a nice little box. Receipts, no, just in case the husband finds my box. He is the kind that still refuses to buy jeans more than $10, but is dangerous when in comes to TV's.


----------



## RozEnix

YankeeDooney said:


> I think they would call that a Don'ty.


HA HA HA HA HA HA HA

I snorted.


----------



## Twoboyz

RozEnix said:


> Ah, a kindred spirit. I register mine too and keep the cards in a nice little box. Receipts, no, just in case the husband finds my box. He is the kind that still refuses to buy jeans more than $10, but is dangerous when in comes to TV's.







RozEnix said:


> HA HA HA HA HA HA HA
> 
> I snorted.




Rotflmao! [emoji23]


----------



## YankeeDooney

RozEnix said:


> HA HA HA HA HA HA HA
> 
> I snorted.


----------



## Nebo

Scarf worn in my hair, braided and then knotted.


----------



## MrsKC

Nebo said:


> Scarf worn in my hair, braided and then knotted.


It is lovely . Perfect for summer.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

QVC has Mint Chelsea again!  And guess who got one ordered?!? Yay me!!  

I've been drooling over PTB's ever since I saw her reveal and now I'm getting one!  Woo hoo!!


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> QVC has Mint Chelsea again!  And guess who got one ordered?!? Yay me!!
> 
> I've been drooling over PTB's ever since I saw her reveal and now I'm getting one!  Woo hoo!!


Cant wait to see it!


----------



## MrsKC

Ok, for the first time I called an outlet looking for a bag--you all have influenced me and now I have gone into new territory . I want the Sydney Sutton Satchel in brown. They have it and it is 40% off but it is not shippable. They said they would call me when it is . Gosh, that is a great price. I will keep you posted.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Cant wait to see it!


 
Me too!!


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Scarf worn in my hair, braided and then knotted.




Looks awesome, good job Nebo!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> QVC has Mint Chelsea again!  And guess who got one ordered?!? Yay me!!
> 
> I've been drooling over PTB's ever since I saw her reveal and now I'm getting one!  Woo hoo!!


 
Yay! Congrats GF!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Scarf worn in my hair, braided and then knotted.


 
So pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Yay! Congrats GF!


 
Thanks GF!!  Keeping fingers crossed I get a good one.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Ok, for the first time I called an outlet looking for a bag--you all have influenced me and now I have gone into new territory . I want the Sydney Sutton Satchel in brown. They have it and it is 40% off but it is not shippable. They said they would call me when it is . Gosh, that is a great price. I will keep you posted.


 
I absolutely love mine (qvc purchase).  I'll keep my fingers crossed you find one at the outlet.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

joce01 said:


> So I'm not too sure on where I should put this little story but it's about Dooney. I got to work this morning and I'm still trying to get used to going in on the mornings, so I forgot my badge to get in the building. I texted my boyfriend who works there too, to bring my badge and as I'm typing where to find it (which was in my Clayton that I just put away) I said: it's in a blue bag on the top of the dresser in the closet and I realized OH I have a lot of blue bags up there.  He texts me back: I give up. There is just too many. Like that was something you should have wanted me to check. Now I realize how many you have.
> 
> He's not mad, which I don't know he could be, because he was with me when all of the were delivered so he knows.


 
I love this story.  My DH knows better than to even look in my purse closet.  I think he doesn't want to know, lol.


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I absolutely love mine (qvc purchase).  I'll keep my fingers crossed you find one at the outlet.


Thanks NAC, do you like the size ok?


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Scarf worn in my hair, braided and then knotted.




So pretty Nebo. Love your tattoo too [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> QVC has Mint Chelsea again!  And guess who got one ordered?!? Yay me!!
> 
> I've been drooling over PTB's ever since I saw her reveal and now I'm getting one!  Woo hoo!!




Congrats NAC! I think you will love it. The color is amazing. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Ok, for the first time I called an outlet looking for a bag--you all have influenced me and now I have gone into new territory . I want the Sydney Sutton Satchel in brown. They have it and it is 40% off but it is not shippable. They said they would call me when it is . Gosh, that is a great price. I will keep you posted.




I hope they release it for shipping soon [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Thanks NAC, do you like the size ok?


 
I do.  It's similar in size to the zip zip satchel and Greta satchel.  Both are very easy and comfortable to carry.


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I do.  It's similar in size to the zip zip satchel and Greta satchel.  Both are very easy and comfortable to carry.


Thanks NAC. I will let you know if I get one


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hi everyone!!   I hope that all you who are mothers will have a great Mother's Day tomorrow!!


----------



## Pixie RN

MiaBorsa said:


> Hi everyone!!   I hope that all you who are mothers will have a great Mother's Day tomorrow!!



That goes for you too, Sarah. Good to "see" you again.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> That goes for you too, Sarah. Good to "see" you again.



Hey Pix!!     I have been out of the purse loop for a while, trying to get my addiction under control.


----------



## Pixie RN

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey Pix!!     I have been out of the purse loop for a while, trying to get my addiction under control.



Bless your sweet heart. I'm wondering if this is something we ever get "under control." If you have any thoughts or ideas let me know. I guess not looking at the boards or shopping and staying off the "net" entirely.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> Bless your sweet heart. I'm wondering if this is something we ever get "under control." If you have any thoughts or ideas let me know. I guess not looking at the boards or shopping and staying off the "net" entirely.



LOL!   I have actually been doing really well with it, but I have had to stay away from TPF!!   I will always love beautiful handbags but I just can't buy them all!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Pixie RN: I'm glad to hear that you all are ok. Whew! It's such a scary feeling. Keeping you all in my thoughts. [emoji2] xoxo... PTB [emoji7]


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Hi everyone!!   I hope that all you who are mothers will have a great Mother's Day tomorrow!!



Thank you Sarah, I hope you have a happy Mother's Day too


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Question...

Do any of you look at your collection and think you still don't have enough bags??? Even though you have 10, 20, 30, 40+ bags.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Question...
> 
> Do any of you look at your collection and think you still don't have enough bags??? Even though you have 10, 20, 30, 40+ bags.


It is getting harder to find bags I like so it is not a problem.


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Question...
> 
> Do any of you look at your collection and think you still don't have enough bags??? Even though you have 10, 20, 30, 40+ bags.


Good question PTB, I find that I am choosier than I used to be and trying to use what I have. three years ago I added up what I spent over the course of twelve months and was shocked and felt it was ridiculous. So for the last two years I put myself on an annual handbag budget and I have stuck with it. So I am trying


----------



## elbgrl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Question...
> 
> Do any of you look at your collection and think you still don't have enough bags??? Even though you have 10, 20, 30, 40+ bags.



Ha!  I look at my collection and think just the opposite!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> Good question PTB, I find that I am choosier than I used to be and trying to use what I have. three years ago I added up what I spent over the course of twelve months and was shocked and felt it was ridiculous. So for the last two years I put myself on an annual handbag budget and I have stuck with it. So I am trying




I try to do the same with the bag ban. I've gotten to the point of being fairly satisfied with my collection and down to adding only 1 a month which is still a lot over the course of a year. I think now I just buy because I see them here and once I get it, I regret because it ends up not being a bag for me or my style. I loved your response.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> It is getting harder to find bags I like so it is not a problem.




I'm almost at that point to TM. There has been several times that I've gone to the outlets and walk out empty handed. The SAs there think I'm dying or something. Lol. They even hold bags that they think I'd like and lately I've been turning them down.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Question...
> 
> Do any of you look at your collection and think you still don't have enough bags??? Even though you have 10, 20, 30, 40+ bags.


I don't think that but I do think, "why do I keep buying more?" Seriously? I really should be more content with what I have. I have plenty, and many that I have not used yet. It's crazy really. I really should enjoy my collection more. And yes, when I add up the spend, I think, I really should be investing in something that gives me a better return than the bagaholic thrill. Funny, some years I was not enthralled with what Dooney offered, so I found it to be a relief. I say all this knowing I have one being delivered soon. Geesh!
But you all know the deal.....as we sit here tapping away in the Purse Club.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Hi everyone!!   I hope that all you who are mothers will have a great Mother's Day tomorrow!!




I hope you have a great Mother's Day as well. Thank you.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Question...
> 
> Do any of you look at your collection and think you still don't have enough bags??? Even though you have 10, 20, 30, 40+ bags.




That is a great question. I don't think I don't have enough bags, but there are always ones that I still want. I know it's crazy when I reason with myself. When I feel the guilt I tell myself I have to stop buying so I stop for about a month and then something happens and I find myself at the outlet and it all starts again. Ugh...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> That is a great question. I don't think I don't have enough bags, but there are always ones that I still want. I know it's crazy when I reason with myself. When I feel the guilt I tell myself I have to stop buying so I stop for about a month and then something happens and I find myself at the outlet and it all starts again. Ugh...




Lol... It's crazy how our minds think. You've done good with your bag bans though or shall I say better than most. [emoji2]


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... It's crazy how our minds think. You've done good with your bag bans though or shall I say better than most. [emoji2]




Lol! Just when I think I'm doing well I fall off the wagon! I need a lesson from MiaBorsa. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Happy Mother's Day everyone! May you all be showered with [emoji253] and [emoji162] and [emoji173]&#65039;.  Have a lovely day [emoji4]


----------



## RozEnix

Twoboyz said:


> Happy Mother's Day everyone! May you all be showered with [emoji253] and [emoji162] and [emoji173]&#65039;.  Have a lovely day [emoji4]


Same here, Happy Mother's Day to all!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I may have just ordered a lavender bag from QVC. On easy pay. 

I think this will be my vacation bag.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I may have just ordered a lavender bag from QVC. On easy pay.
> 
> I think this will be my vacation bag.


 
Oh, which one you ordered?
I found a Shelby shopper in purple 'as is' last night, on EZ pay, so I had to get her. I only have one Dooney in lavender and the color is so pretty, I couldn't resist.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Oh, which one you ordered?
> I found a Shelby shopper in purple 'as is' last night, on EZ pay, so I had to get her. I only have one Dooney in lavender and the color is so pretty, I couldn't resist.


 



The size will work well for our trip.  I take my ipad with me, so my bag needs to be big enough for that. 


This one:


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The size will work well for our trip.  I take my ipad with me, so my bag needs to be big enough for that.
> 
> 
> This one:


 
That's a gorgeous bag in a gorgeous color! 


I actually ordered the same bag (but in sky blue) the previous Dooney time, when it was a OTO, but then cancelled my order when I saw the sky was almost identical to the Aegean (since I have the Chelsea in Aegean) and I already have 2 bags in this style (Cobalt and Crimson).


This is the perfect bag for a trip. I saw one lady with the natural or caramel (whatever it was called) a few years back at the Dallas airport and I thought, I need to get one of those, it's the perfect bag for traveling!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> That's a gorgeous bag in a gorgeous color!
> 
> 
> I actually ordered the same bag (but in sky blue) the previous Dooney time, when it was a OTO, but then cancelled my order when I saw the sky was almost identical to the Aegean (since I have the Chelsea in Aegean) and I already have 2 bags in this style (Cobalt and Crimson).
> 
> 
> This is the perfect bag for a trip. I saw one lady with the natural or caramel (whatever it was called) a few years back at the Dallas airport and I thought, I need to get one of those, it's the perfect bag for traveling!


 
I'm so glad you said that!  I thought the Lavender would be a great color for summer and the size would work.  Can't wait to get her.  I paid the $4 extra to get her on Wednesday.  That was the price difference between UPS Ground and UPS 2nd Day.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I'm so glad you said that!  I thought the Lavender would be a great color for summer and the size would work.  Can't wait to get her.  I paid the $4 extra to get her on Wednesday.  That was the price difference between UPS Ground and UPS 2nd Day.


 
And the outside pockets are the best! I love them because they are big but not bulky and they are very secure with the zipper!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I'm so glad you said that!  I thought the Lavender would be a great color for summer and the size would work.  Can't wait to get her.  I paid the $4 extra to get her on Wednesday.  That was the price difference between UPS Ground and UPS 2nd Day.




That's a beautiful bag in that color! $4 is not bad to get it in 2 days. Congrats! I hope you enjoy your trip [emoji4]


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The size will work well for our trip.  I take my ipad with me, so my bag needs to be big enough for that.
> 
> 
> This one:




NAC I have a similar bag in lavender that I scored on EBay for next to nothing.  I can't tell you how much I love that bag!  I find that I carry it a lot.


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> NAC I have a similar bag in lavender that I scored on EBay for next to nothing.  I can't tell you how much I love that bag!  I find that I carry it a lot.
> 
> View attachment 2992513


Rosie, love it-- looks fab with the accessories.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> NAC I have a similar bag in lavender that I scored on EBay for next to nothing.  I can't tell you how much I love that bag!  I find that I carry it a lot.
> 
> View attachment 2992513




So pretty and the accessories are perfect for her!


----------



## elbgrl

MrsKC said:


> Rosie, love it-- looks fab with the accessories.





Twoboyz said:


> So pretty and the accessories are perfect for her!



Thanks ladies.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> NAC I have a similar bag in lavender that I scored on EBay for next to nothing.  I can't tell you how much I love that bag!  I find that I carry it a lot.
> 
> View attachment 2992513




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. I love it!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> NAC I have a similar bag in lavender that I scored on EBay for next to nothing.  I can't tell you how much I love that bag!  I find that I carry it a lot.
> 
> View attachment 2992513




I'm so glad ho hear that! I love yours with those accessories!  Mine should be here tomorrow. I can't wait!


----------



## Nebo

joce01 said:


> So I'm not too sure on where I should put this little story but it's about Dooney. I got to work this morning and I'm still trying to get used to going in on the mornings, so I forgot my badge to get in the building. I texted my boyfriend who works there too, to bring my badge and as I'm typing where to find it (which was in my Clayton that I just put away) I said: it's in a blue bag on the top of the dresser in the closet and I realized OH I have a lot of blue bags up there.  He texts me back: I give up. There is just too many. Like that was something you should have wanted me to check. Now I realize how many you have.
> 
> He's not mad, which I don't know he could be, because he was with me when all of the were delivered so he knows.



Hahah, awesome story.



MrsKC said:


> Ok, for the first time I called an outlet looking for a bag--you all have influenced me and now I have gone into new territory . I want the Sydney Sutton Satchel in brown. They have it and it is 40% off but it is not shippable. They said they would call me when it is . Gosh, that is a great price. I will keep you posted.


Yeii, isnt it awesome to order like that? I also asked about same satchel, waiting for it to be shippable.



PcanTannedBty said:


> Question...
> 
> Do any of you look at your collection and think you still don't have enough bags??? Even though you have 10, 20, 30, 40+ bags.


My bag collection  is still small, around 10,11 bags. Last year I have got almost all of them, so this year I am slowing down big time. I triple check do I want it or is it just the deal that is sounding good. Most of the time I have self control to pass it up. 


PcanTannedBty said:


> I try to do the same with the bag ban. I've gotten to the point of being fairly satisfied with my collection and down to adding only 1 a month which is still a lot over the course of a year. I think now I just buy because I see them here and once I get it, I regret because it ends up not being a bag for me or my style. I loved your response.


 Totally understand.



NutsAboutCoach said:


> The size will work well for our trip.  I take my ipad with me, so my bag needs to be big enough for that.
> 
> 
> This one:





elbgrl said:


> NAC I have a similar bag in lavender that I scored on EBay for next to nothing.  I can't tell you how much I love that bag!  I find that I carry it a lot.
> 
> View attachment 2992513


Beautiful lavander bags!


----------



## MaryBel

Anybody looking for a zip zip in elephant? I have one as is in my cart.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Anybody looking for a zip zip in elephant? I have one as is in my cart.


Is it saffiano or pebble leather?


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Is it saffiano or pebble leather?


 
pebbled


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> pebbled


Thanks MB, I would love it but I just ordered two bags today.....and realized I will be gone for three days for work next week when they come. This means DH will get two boxes from QVC. I see marital discord in my future next week.....best not to have three QVC boxes....

Thanks for letting me know


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Thanks MB, I would love it but I just ordered two bags today.....and realized I will be gone for three days for work next week when they come. This means DH will get two boxes from QVC. I see marital discord in my future next week.....best not to have three QVC boxes....
> 
> Thanks for letting me know




No problem GF! I will release it so anybody interested can get it.


----------



## Vicmarie

Oh !! Maybe !! How much is it ??


----------



## Pixie RN

MrsKC said:


> Thanks MB, I would love it but I just ordered two bags today.....and realized I will be gone for three days for work next week when they come. This means DH will get two boxes from QVC. I see marital discord in my future next week.....best not to have three QVC boxes....
> 
> Thanks for letting me know



Uh oh......hope you don't get into trouble......hopefully you won't......am looking forward to your reveals......


----------



## crazyforcoach09

At outlets.  40 off and can be shipped. I likeeeeee ever since I saw MBs.


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> At outlets.  40 off and can be shipped. I likeeeeee ever since I saw MBs.



Hey GF.
Are you getting one?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF.
> Are you getting one?


Hey Boo. I was told I NEED the tote. Lololololol


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hey Boo. I was told I NEED the tote. Lololololol


 
I agree!


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> Oh !! Maybe !! How much is it ??


The white is available now $125+shipping and tax on 5 EZ pay


----------



## FlorentineQuack

PcanTannedBty said:


> Question...
> 
> Do any of you look at your collection and think you still don't have enough bags??? Even though you have 10, 20, 30, 40+ bags.



I have enough but want more. Thankfully Peter has backed off production on florentine.  I would be in major trouble!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

elbgrl said:


> NAC I have a similar bag in lavender that I scored on EBay for next to nothing.  I can't tell you how much I love that bag!  I find that I carry it a lot.
> 
> View attachment 2992513



Love that bag and accessories.  Goes great together.


----------



## MrsKC

Pixie RN said:


> Uh oh......hope you don't get into trouble......hopefully you won't......am looking forward to your reveals......


I know.....
I ordered two as is Shelby shoppers, only planing on keeping one. One is caramel and one taupe. Will see which one is in the better condition or if I have a color preference.  I am so hoping there are here by Monday....as I leave Tuesday. Will report back


----------



## MrsKC

crazyforcoach09 said:


> At outlets.  40 off and can be shipped. I likeeeeee ever since I saw MBs.


Thanks for the great picture!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MrsKC said:


> Thanks for the great picture!!


 
you are welcome


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> Oh !! Maybe !! How much is it ??




I just sent you a PM


----------



## 3DoxieMama

crazyforcoach09 said:


> At outlets.  40 off and can be shipped. I likeeeeee ever since I saw MBs.



C4C!  I've missed you!  Is their an item number?


----------



## 3DoxieMama

The system won't let me edit.  That should say is THERE an item number?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

3DoxieMama said:


> C4C!  I've missed you!  Is their an item number?


Hey Boo. I didnt ask and I forget the name. Sorrrry Boo


----------



## PcanTannedBty

93 degrees... Sounds like Maxi Dress weather to me!!! I LOOOVE me some Maxi's...

Happy Wednesday ladies!!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> 93 degrees... Sounds like Maxi Dress weather to me!!! I LOOOVE me some Maxi's...
> 
> Happy Wednesday ladies!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995584


Someday I will count my maxi dresses and skirts! I love them.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> 93 degrees... Sounds like Maxi Dress weather to me!!! I LOOOVE me some Maxi's...
> 
> Happy Wednesday ladies!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995584


 


So jealous GF!
Still cool around here...I want hot weather!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> 93 degrees... Sounds like Maxi Dress weather to me!!! I LOOOVE me some Maxi's...
> 
> Happy Wednesday ladies!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995584




I'll take it! We are still wearing coats [emoji53] love me a maxi dress too! Enjoy [emoji4]


----------



## Trudysmom

Sure is fun looking at the photos in the new clubhouse threads.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Sure is fun looking at the photos in the new clubhouse threads.




It sure is! Now to make time to go through each one and admire everyone's pictures!


----------



## Twoboyz

I love them too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> 93 degrees... Sounds like Maxi Dress weather to me!!! I LOOOVE me some Maxi's...
> 
> Happy Wednesday ladies!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995584


 
Yikes!  We haven't cracked 90 degrees yet, but it's coming very soon I know!  Stay cool!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Even with all the bags I've purchased lately, I'm stilling wanting a zip zip satchel in Elephant and Oyster!  It's a sickness I tell you!  A sickness!! And easy pay on QVC is just so darned tempting!


----------



## Nebo

Just watching qvc and I wanted to share something interesting with you ladies. I dont know if I mentioned before, but my side profession in Europe was being a make up artist on a national level for a big drugstore brand. I loved doing make up on the weekends for some of my loyal clients, even when I stopped working as a MUA. This is a trick for older ladies who dont have money for face lift or eye surgery or you simply dont want to go under the knife. You or your MUA would either shave your eyebrows off completely or partially, depending  how low your eyebrow is. Eye is given shape with an eyeliner and the new brow is drawn higher from half way of your natural brow or a completely new position if you brow was too low. This gives an illusion of a more open, younger looking eye as we can see in the example of Tova's eye make up  If you want to try this, before you go and shave your eyebrows, you can cover them with a nude/ skin color pencil and draw the eyebrows above or partially to see how would it look.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Just watching qvc and I wanted to share something interesting with you ladies. I dont know if I mentioned before, but my side profession in Europe was being a make up artist on a national level for a big drugstore brand. I loved doing make up on the weekends for some of my loyal clients, even when I stopped working as a MUA. This is a trick for older ladies who dont have money for face lift or eye surgery or you simply dont want to go under the knife. You or your MUA would either shave your eyebrows off completely or partially, depending  how low your eyebrow is. Eye is given shape with an eyeliner and the new brow is drawn higher from half way of your natural brow or a completely new position if you brow was too low. This gives an illusion of a more open, younger looking eye as we can see in the example of Tova's eye make up  If you want to try this, before you go and shave your eyebrows, you can cover them with a nude/ skin color pencil and draw the eyebrows above or partially to see how would it look.


 
Well how cool is that!  I never even thought about that sort of thing.  But them I'm pretty minimal with my make up.


----------



## MrsKC

Nebo said:


> Just watching qvc and I wanted to share something interesting with you ladies. I dont know if I mentioned before, but my side profession in Europe was being a make up artist on a national level for a big drugstore brand. I loved doing make up on the weekends for some of my loyal clients, even when I stopped working as a MUA. This is a trick for older ladies who dont have money for face lift or eye surgery or you simply dont want to go under the knife. You or your MUA would either shave your eyebrows off completely or partially, depending  how low your eyebrow is. Eye is given shape with an eyeliner and the new brow is drawn higher from half way of your natural brow or a completely new position if you brow was too low. This gives an illusion of a more open, younger looking eye as we can see in the example of Tova's eye make up  If you want to try this, before you go and shave your eyebrows, you can cover them with a nude/ skin color pencil and draw the eyebrows above or partially to see how would it look.


Nebo, thanks for the tip!!


----------



## Nebo

Just wanted to share how its not just the creams and serums, but tricks


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Just watching qvc and I wanted to share something interesting with you ladies. I dont know if I mentioned before, but my side profession in Europe was being a make up artist on a national level for a big drugstore brand. I loved doing make up on the weekends for some of my loyal clients, even when I stopped working as a MUA. This is a trick for older ladies who dont have money for face lift or eye surgery or you simply dont want to go under the knife. You or your MUA would either shave your eyebrows off completely or partially, depending  how low your eyebrow is. Eye is given shape with an eyeliner and the new brow is drawn higher from half way of your natural brow or a completely new position if you brow was too low. This gives an illusion of a more open, younger looking eye as we can see in the example of Tova's eye make up  If you want to try this, before you go and shave your eyebrows, you can cover them with a nude/ skin color pencil and draw the eyebrows above or partially to see how would it look.




This is a great tip Nebo! I'm already at the stage where I need to do this!  [emoji20]


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> This is a great tip Nebo! I'm already at the stage where I need to do this!  [emoji20]


Noo, not even close  You look amazing, youthful and vibrant!


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> This is a great tip Nebo! I'm already at the stage where I need to do this!  [emoji20]





Nebo said:


> Noo, not even close  You look amazing, youthful and vibrant!




TB, I agree with Nebo--you have literally years and years before you are ready for anything like this. You look lovely and youthful.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Noo, not even close  You look amazing, youthful and vibrant!




You are sweet! Thank you [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> TB, I agree with Nebo--you have literally years and years before you are ready for anything like this. You look lovely and youthful.




Thank you KC! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

The Q has new colors in the pebbled leather Chelsea... oyster, elephant, lavender, desert, Sage but no swatches [emoji20].  This madness needs to stop!!! Lol. I want Oyster and Elephant but trying to wait on the small Flo.


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> The Q has new colors in the pebbled leather Chelsea... oyster, elephant, lavender, desert, Sage but no swatches [emoji20].  This madness needs to stop!!! Lol. I want Oyster and Elephant but trying to wait on the small Flo.


Oh dear......I am going to go look.....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> The Q has new colors in the pebbled leather Chelsea... oyster, elephant, lavender, desert, Sage but no swatches [emoji20].  This madness needs to stop!!! Lol. I want Oyster and Elephant but trying to wait on the small Flo.


 
I noticed they had new colors listed!  Ack!  I'm torn between getting a Chelsea or Zip Satchel in either Oyster or Elephant.  Or like you, PTB, trying to wait on a small Flo in those colors.  I'm torn!


----------



## elbgrl

Last day for Easy Pays on Dooneys at the Q today ladies!

Also, Kate Spade 75% off sample sale starts today, if anyone is interested.  No bags for me, but I did scoop up the cute Toucan necklace.    Still thinking about another Lexington while its on Evil Pay.


----------



## Nebo

They posted some new bags on Dooney and you can see the swatches. Here is pebbled sophie with fabric lining in sage. Looks like lighter, creamier ivy.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> Last day for Easy Pays on Dooneys at the Q today ladies!
> 
> Also, Kate Spade 75% off sample sale starts today, if anyone is interested.  No bags for me, but I did scoop up the cute Toucan necklace.    Still thinking about another Lexington while its on Evil Pay.



Evil Pay, I love that! And I did succumb to the lure and ordered a Gretta Satchel in Seafoam. I'm suck a sucker for that color, lol. And I love that bag style. 

Did you order a Lexington?


----------



## elbgrl

Nebo said:


> They posted some new bags on Dooney and you can see the swatches. Here is pebbled sophie with fabric lining in sage. Looks like lighter, creamier ivy.


Love this!


NutsAboutCoach said:


> Evil Pay, I love that! And I did succumb to the lure and ordered a Gretta Satchel in Seafoam. I'm suck a sucker for that color, lol. And I love that bag style.
> 
> Did you order a Lexington?



Congrats on your Gretta!  Love that color.  Yes, I ordered a small Lexington in black.


----------



## Trudysmom

Nebo said:


> They posted some new bags on Dooney and you can see the swatches. Here is pebbled sophie with fabric lining in sage. Looks like lighter, creamier ivy.


Where are the new bags? I looked at the new arrivals.


----------



## Nebo

Trudysmom said:


> Where are the new bags? I looked at the new arrivals.


I meant the one I posted,pebbled Sophie, in reference of new colors like sage, that is still not available to see on qvc in the Chelsea style.

The Sophie and couple of other new styles are under new arrivals on  dooney.com, like pebbled small drawstring, smooth leather double zip sac etc.


----------



## Trudysmom

I see, thanks.

I like that creamy sage.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> Love this!
> 
> 
> Congrats on your Gretta!  Love that color.  Yes, I ordered a small Lexington in black.


 
Awesome!  Can't wait to see pics when you get it.


----------



## joce01

I wasn't sure on what thread to put this under and I didn't want to start a new thread, but I did my first Q return on the elephant Chelsea Flo. I was already on the verge of returning her because I already have a Chelsea that I barely carry and I knew I probably wouldn't reach for her. But then the icing on the cake was my lovely boyfriend finding the receipt and seeing I paid full price when he knows I only buy most on sale. I did tell him though since I'm returning this one then I'm implementing "purse math", so I can get 2 bags for the price of the 1. He said good luck with that, but it just makes me have a even stronger will power to prove him wrong.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

joce01 said:


> I wasn't sure on what thread to put this under and I didn't want to start a new thread, but I did my first Q return on the elephant Chelsea Flo. I was already on the verge of returning her because I already have a Chelsea that I barely carry and I knew I probably wouldn't reach for her. But then the icing on the cake was my lovely boyfriend finding the receipt and seeing I paid full price when he knows I only buy most on sale. I did tell him though since I'm returning this one then I'm implementing "purse math", so I can get 2 bags for the price of the 1. He said good luck with that, but it just makes me have a even stronger will power to prove him wrong.




Oh no!!! The Chelsea is gorgeous and I can imagine how beautiful it is in elephant. Wish you had posted a photo. I'm sure you'll prove him wrong. I think you can get 2 really bags for under $400.


----------



## joce01

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh no!!! The Chelsea is gorgeous and I can imagine how beautiful it is in elephant. Wish you had posted a photo. I'm sure you'll prove him wrong. I think you can get 2 really bags for under $400.




She is beautiful in elephant. I carried her once and I took a pic when I unboxed her last week.


----------



## Vicmarie

joce01 said:


> She is beautiful in elephant. I carried her once and I took a pic when I unboxed her last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004002




Oh how beautiful !! I really really really love this bag


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> I wasn't sure on what thread to put this under and I didn't want to start a new thread, but I did my first Q return on the elephant Chelsea Flo. I was already on the verge of returning her because I already have a Chelsea that I barely carry and I knew I probably wouldn't reach for her. But then the icing on the cake was my lovely boyfriend finding the receipt and seeing I paid full price when he knows I only buy most on sale. I did tell him though since I'm returning this one then I'm implementing "purse math", so I can get 2 bags for the price of the 1. He said good luck with that, but it just makes me have a even stronger will power to prove him wrong.







joce01 said:


> She is beautiful in elephant. I carried her once and I took a pic when I unboxed her last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004002




Wow, that is a gorgeous bag! I'm sorry you can't keep her, but I like purse math! I use it all the time. [emoji4]


----------



## ShariG8R

joce01 said:


> She is beautiful in elephant. I carried her once and I took a pic when I unboxed her last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004002


That is one stunning bag!!


----------



## Nebo

joce01 said:


> She is beautiful in elephant. I carried her once and I took a pic when I unboxed her last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004002



Gorgeous color!  Great equation, two for price of one hehehe


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Dooney.com deals Memorial Day deals. I'm assuming the daily deals go away at the end of the day???


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Dooney.com deals Memorial Day deals. I'm assuming the daily deals go away at the end of the day???




I think it does.


----------



## lyndilane

MiaBorsa said:


> I thought it might be fun to have a "strictly O/T" thread where we can talk about anything.  Other purse brands, shopping, families, pets, cooking, what we did today... whatever!
> 
> Today I'm doing some vacuuming and making pot roast.  How's that for O/T???


 Ha!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

...


----------



## ShariG8R

I'm sitting here at urgent care with my son waiting for X-rays, and tpf has made it almost bearable!! Thanks, ladies!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ShariG8R said:


> I'm sitting here at urgent care with my son waiting for X-rays, and tpf has made it almost bearable!! Thanks, ladies!!




Oh no! I hope everything is okay!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

ShariG8R said:


> I'm sitting here at urgent care with my son waiting for X-rays, and tpf has made it almost bearable!! Thanks, ladies!!




Glad we could help ease the pain for you. Hope your son is ok.


----------



## ShariG8R

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh no! I hope everything is okay!


Thanks, NAC! Just a broken toe, thankfully! Not a great start to the summer.


----------



## ShariG8R

PcanTannedBty said:


> Glad we could help ease the pain for you. Hope your son is ok.


Thank you so much for your kind thoughts!!


----------



## Twoboyz

ShariG8R said:


> Thanks, NAC! Just a broken toe, thankfully! Not a great start to the summer.




 Oh poor guy. That's no way to start a summer vacation. Hope he heals quickly. [emoji4]


----------



## ShariG8R

Twoboyz said:


> Oh poor guy. That's no way to start a summer vacation. Hope he heals quickly. [emoji4]


Thank you so much, TB!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ShariG8R said:


> Thanks, NAC! Just a broken toe, thankfully! Not a great start to the summer.




Awww poor guy. I hope it heals quickly for him.


----------



## elbgrl

Can someone post a link to the QVC Insider please?  I threw away my paper copy and my saved link is not working.  There is a watch in there that I want to get for my husband's birthday.  Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Can someone post a link to the QVC Insider please?  I threw away my paper copy and my saved link is not working.  There is a watch in there that I want to get for my husband's birthday.  Thanks!



http://wcv2.com/publication/?i=256412


----------



## elbgrl

Thank you!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

HELP!!!

I want an Elephant bag but I'm torn and need help? What do you all think? I love the style of all 3 bags but can't have all. 

Florentine Chelsea



Pebbled Leather Chelsea



Pebbled Willa


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> HELP!!!
> 
> I want an Elephant bag but I'm torn and need help? What do you all think? I love the style of all 3 bags but can't have all.
> 
> Florentine Chelsea
> View attachment 3012320
> 
> 
> Pebbled Leather Chelsea
> View attachment 3012321
> 
> 
> Pebbled Willa
> View attachment 3012323


Wow GF, tough choice. Okay, here's my opinion as I make some observations. I rule out the Willa because I don't like that handle....I favor the teardrop version.

Based on appearance of the Chelsea's (plus watched the Q video), I am favoring Florentine, loving the contrast of the dark red accent color sealed trim against the elephant. I like the tonal values in the Florentine with that hand-rubbed look in the leather. Reminds me of some of the Alto's. Do you have any Florentine Chelsea's?

However, if you prefer contrast, you have your pebbled version with the handles in different colors, plus a bit more bling with the logo plate and shiny hardware. The elephant is darker and more flat but very pretty as well.

I am thinking there are so many other color options in the pebbled Chelsea that may tempt you later on. That lavender one, for example, is a beauty.

So there is my two cents.


----------



## joce01

PcanTannedBty said:


> HELP!!!
> 
> I want an Elephant bag but I'm torn and need help? What do you all think? I love the style of all 3 bags but can't have all.
> 
> Florentine Chelsea
> View attachment 3012320
> 
> 
> Pebbled Leather Chelsea
> View attachment 3012321
> 
> 
> Pebbled Willa
> View attachment 3012323



The Florentine one! With my short time having it, I loved it. The color is fantastic in person. I'll probably pick it up again when it goes on sale because I had a hard time parting with it haha.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> HELP!!!
> 
> I want an Elephant bag but I'm torn and need help? What do you all think? I love the style of all 3 bags but can't have all.
> 
> Florentine Chelsea
> View attachment 3012320
> 
> 
> Pebbled Leather Chelsea
> View attachment 3012321
> 
> 
> Pebbled Willa
> View attachment 3012323




That's a tough choice for sure!  As far as size goes - which works best for you?  


This is just my personal opinion, but for a bag as large as Chelsea, I'd rather go with the pebbled leather.  I'd be worried about scratches and such on the Florentine.  I like the easy care of the pebbled leather.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow GF, tough choice. Okay, here's my opinion as I make some observations. I rule out the Willa because I don't like that handle....I favor the teardrop version.
> 
> Based on appearance of the Chelsea's (plus watched the Q video), I am favoring Florentine, loving the contrast of the dark red accent color sealed trim against the elephant. I like the tonal values in the Florentine with that hand-rubbed look in the leather. Reminds me of some of the Alto's. Do you have any Florentine Chelsea's?
> 
> However, if you prefer contrast, you have your pebbled version with the handles in different colors, plus a bit more bling with the logo plate and shiny hardware. The elephant is darker and more flat but very pretty as well.
> 
> I am thinking there are so many other color options in the pebbled Chelsea that may tempt you later on. That lavender one, for example, is a beauty.
> 
> So there is my two cents.




I love love love your two cents and it makes perfect sense. And no, i don't own any Flo Chelsea's, only Pebbled and Dillen. I agree... The pebbled has so many more color options than the Flo, however I like the Logo on the Pebbled. The Flo is a bit more my style because as you mentioned, it's hand rubbed and has highs and lows, which I like vs the Pebbled is more all one color, however still gorgeous. Also, the last few bags I've gotten were pebbled and Saffiano with Flo being my fav I feel I need to get back on track with those. 

Thanks so much girlfriend for the your input. It really helped a lot. I think my mind is made up. [emoji7]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> That's a tough choice for sure!  As far as size goes - which works best for you?
> 
> 
> This is just my personal opinion, but for a bag as large as Chelsea, I'd rather go with the pebbled leather.  I'd be worried about scratches and such on the Florentine.  I like the easy care of the pebbled leather.




Both sizes work for me in different ways but I like the look of the Cheslea just a taaaad (small tad) bit better. I see your point with the Flo. It would be a bag that I wouldn't carry every day. I love the look of both that's why it's so tough. Thanks so much for your input. [emoji2]


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> I love love love your two cents and it makes perfect sense. And no, i don't own any Flo Chelsea's, only Pebbled and Dillen. I agree... The pebbled has so many more color options than the Flo, however I like the Logo on the Pebbled. The Flo is a bit more my style because as you mentioned, it's hand rubbed and has highs and lows, which I like vs the Pebbled is more all one color, however still gorgeous. Also, the last few bags I've gotten were pebbled and Saffiano with Flo being my fav I feel I need to get back on track with those.
> 
> Thanks so much girlfriend for the your input. It really helped a lot. I think my mind is made up. [emoji7]


Well alrighty then. Glad to have been able to help. Anytime!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Well alrighty then. Glad to have been able to help. Anytime!




Oh geez... The Mushroom just popped back up In the Flo Chelsea. It wasn't there this morning. Now another issue. [emoji16][emoji16].


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Both sizes work for me in different ways but I like the look of the Cheslea just a taaaad (small tad) bit better. I see your point with the Flo. It would be a bag that I wouldn't carry every day. I love the look of both that's why it's so tough. Thanks so much for your input. [emoji2]




You are very welcome! I learn so much every time I come on this forum, and I love it. I'm still fairly new to Dooney so I learn something new every day.

And another beautiful bag gets added to my wish list, LOL.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh geez... The Mushroom just popped back up In the Flo Chelsea. It wasn't there this morning. Now another issue. [emoji16][emoji16].


Too funny. How about a coin toss?  Or Elephant Chelsea and Mushroom Small Flo?


----------



## elbgrl

A little late to the party, but I'd opt for the Flo Chelsea.  Nothing tops a Flo!


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh geez... The Mushroom just popped back up In the Flo Chelsea. It wasn't there this morning. Now another issue. [emoji16][emoji16].



I really want the mushroom, but not in the flo


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> A little late to the party, but I'd opt for the Flo Chelsea.  Nothing tops a Flo!




I agree!! Nothing tops a Flo. Thanks girlfriend!


----------



## YankeeDooney

gatorgirl07 said:


> I really want the mushroom, but not in the flo


Then go for it woman. It's a beauty. And you answered your own question.


----------



## gatorgirl07

YankeeDooney said:


> Then go for it woman.



Lol.  You're a trouble maker.  I already bought two new bags this week......   :op


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> I agree!! Nothing tops a Flo. Thanks girlfriend!


Soooooo? What's the verdict?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Soooooo? What's the verdict?




Elephant Flo is in my cart... Biting fingernails!  Just afraid it won't show up at the outlets. I haven't seen Elephant, Oyster or Mushroom there yet. It may be awhile. I don't want to miss out. Hopefully they show it tonight on the show.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Elephant Flo is in my cart... Biting fingernails!  Just afraid it won't show up at the outlets. I haven't seen Elephant, Oyster or Mushroom there yet. It may be awhile. I don't want to miss out. Hopefully they show it tonight on the show.


What show?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> What show?





1:00am-3:00am tonight.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> 1:00am-3:00am tonight.
> View attachment 3013097


Thanks.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> Thanks.


It's like koolaid isn't ladies? We all drink the same koolaid.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> It's like koolaid isn't ladies? We all drink the same koolaid.




Lol. Yes it is!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Elephant Flo is in my cart... Biting fingernails!  Just afraid it won't show up at the outlets. I haven't seen Elephant, Oyster or Mushroom there yet. It may be awhile. I don't want to miss out. Hopefully they show it tonight on the show.




I am really late to the party! I would go for the elephant flo Chelsea because you don't have a flo Chelsea yet. I would worry about color transfer on the mushroom so I would go for the elephant. So did you pull the trigger yet? [emoji4]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I am really late to the party! I would go for the elephant flo Chelsea because you don't have a flo Chelsea yet. I would worry about color transfer on the mushroom so I would go for the elephant. So did you pull the trigger yet? [emoji4]




I totally agree! I've always wanted a Flo Chelsea. My daughter has been dying to carry my grey Shelby to school as a school bag [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15], so I'm thinking if I get the Elephant, I'll give it to her. 

No, I haven't pulled the trigger yet. I chickened out but I need to  re-save it again before the show tonight. I'm hoping it airs again because for full price, I want to make sure. [emoji2] I hate paying full price but this is a lot of leather and I don't think it will show in the outlets soon.


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> HELP!!!
> 
> I want an Elephant bag but I'm torn and need help? What do you all think? I love the style of all 3 bags but can't have all.
> 
> Florentine Chelsea
> View attachment 3012320
> 
> 
> Pebbled Leather Chelsea
> View attachment 3012321
> 
> 
> Pebbled Willa
> View attachment 3012323




If I were you I would go for elephant florentine Chelsea . I'm after that one myself !!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> If I were you I would go for elephant florentine Chelsea . I'm after that one myself !!




Thanks V!!! It's beautiful, isn't it?? I'm this close to hitting the button. Trying to hold out for the show to see it again.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> It's like koolaid isn't ladies? We all drink the same koolaid.



And it's great koolaid!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> And it's great koolaid!




[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks V!!! It's beautiful, isn't it?? I'm this close to hitting the button. Trying to hold out for the show to see it again.




I haven't watched the show yet. We have family in from out of town and I've been busy with that. Tomorrow I'll catch up. 

I did get a chance to pop into the outlet today though. They had a saffiano Elephant Willa and I didn't get it! What was I thinking. I know I want that color for sure but I'm torn between the zip zip and Willa. On the way home I regretted it. The sale price was around $149! I almost walked out with a small florentine satchel in white with tan trim but i put it back too. I did get a saffiano wallet that was too cute to leave behind. 
Did you pull the trigger on that flo Chelsea?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I haven't watched the show yet. We have family in from out of town and I've been busy with that. Tomorrow I'll catch up.
> 
> I did get a chance to pop into the outlet today though. They had a saffiano Elephant Willa and I didn't get it! What was I thinking. I know I want that color for sure but I'm torn between the zip zip and Willa. On the way home I regretted it. The sale price was around $149! I almost walked out with a small florentine satchel in white with tan trim but i put it back too. I did get a saffiano wallet that was too cute to leave behind.
> Did you pull the trigger on that flo Chelsea?




It was an ok show. You passed up the Elephant Willa?? [emoji15]. Well, no regrets. Maybe she didn't scream enough. The white Flo satchel is beautiful with the tan trim. It just wasn't your day but you did get a beautiful wallet. Can't wait to see it. I've walked out of the out numerous times empty handed and after I really thought about it, I was glad because it wasn't totally love or the little man on my shoulder was hollering "what the heck are you doing, why keep buying these bags??".  Lol. 

Yes, I pulled the trigger on the Elephant Chelsea Flo and the Oyster LoLo... [emoji4] I think I'm done for awhile... Well after I land a tote. I only have one in my collection and think it's time to get one. I wanted the Chevron in taupe like yours but I couldn't figure out what the heck I would wear it with. I'm thinking the Helena Shopper... I don't want anything to big. The Bailey is perfect too.


----------



## CatePNW

I get to visit the Dooney outlet in Las Vegas this week!  We're flying, so I won't have room to fit much in my luggage but still excited to have a look around.


----------



## YankeeDooney

CatePNW said:


> I get to visit the Dooney outlet in Las Vegas this week!  We're flying, so I won't have room to fit much in my luggage but still excited to have a look around.


Cate, I have an idea. 

The Vegas outlet also posts promotions on instagram. Perhaps you can tell them the idea of posting pics of their store displays. That way we can shop the walls so to speak and call them to place orders. If you mention how active we are on tpf plus word-of-mouth, perhaps they may be motivated to post more photos. 

Seattle does it although, I wish they posted more photos to keep current. Afterall, we are visual people.

Food for thought, no pressure. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## RozEnix

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks V!!! It's beautiful, isn't it?? I'm this close to hitting the button. Trying to hold out for the show to see it again.


Go with the flo! Hey I made a funny.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> I get to visit the Dooney outlet in Las Vegas this week!  We're flying, so I won't have room to fit much in my luggage but still excited to have a look around.


I'm excited for you!  I hope you get to take some pictures.  The closet Dooney outlet to me is 5 hourse East.  I'm still trying to plan a trip there.  (Same outlet also has Coach and MK, so it would need to be a weekend trip, lol).




YankeeDooney said:


> Cate, I have an idea.
> 
> The Vegas outlet also posts promotions on instagram. Perhaps you can tell them the idea of posting pics of their store displays. That way we can shop the walls so to speak and call them to place orders. If you mention how active we are on tpf plus word-of-mouth, perhaps they may be motivated to post more photos.
> 
> Seattle does it although, I wish they posted more photos to keep current. Afterall, we are visual people.
> 
> Food for thought, no pressure. Enjoy your trip!


 
That's a cool idea!



RozEnix said:


> Go with the flo! Hey I made a funny.


LOL! I'm enjoying the funny and your reaction to making the funny!


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I'm excited for you!  I hope you get to take some pictures.  The closet Dooney outlet to me is 5 hourse East.  I'm still trying to plan a trip there.  (Same outlet also has Coach and MK, so it would need to be a weekend trip, lol).



I also just realized that there are 3 Dillard's in Las Vegas, one is a clearance store.  I've never been to a Dillard's and think I'll have to try and stop in one  Our travels will also take us to SoCal so I will be exposed to a few outlets that have Coach, MK, and Kate Spade.  Unlike last summer when we drove down, we are flying, so I can't just buy stuff and toss it in the trunk of the car!


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> I also just realized that there are 3 Dillard's in Las Vegas, one is a clearance store.  I've never been to a Dillard's and think I'll have to try and stop in one  Our travels will also take us to SoCal so I will be exposed to a few outlets that have Coach, MK, and Kate Spade.  Unlike last summer when we drove down, we are flying, so I can't just buy stuff and toss it in the trunk of the car!



You will love Dillard's.   And they will ship your purchases home to you.    :devil:


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> I also just realized that there are 3 Dillard's in Las Vegas, one is a clearance store.  I've never been to a Dillard's and think I'll have to try and stop in one  Our travels will also take us to SoCal so I will be exposed to a few outlets that have Coach, MK, and Kate Spade.  Unlike last summer when we drove down, we are flying, so I can't just buy stuff and toss it in the trunk of the car!




^^^what she said. They have awesome clearance prices too. And each store and region seems to mark down different things.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> I haven't watched the show yet. We have family in from out of town and I've been busy with that. Tomorrow I'll catch up.
> 
> I did get a chance to pop into the outlet today though. They had a saffiano Elephant Willa and I didn't get it! What was I thinking. I know I want that color for sure but I'm torn between the zip zip and Willa. On the way home I regretted it. The sale price was around $149! I almost walked out with a small florentine satchel in white with tan trim but i put it back too. I did get a saffiano wallet that was too cute to leave behind.
> Did you pull the trigger on that flo Chelsea?



Zip zip is $129 at the outlets


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Zip zip is $129 at the outlets




Thanks GG! I just ordered mine from ILD last week for a little higher. [emoji53] oh well. I really want the saffiano zip zip in elephant, but they didn't have it. They only had the Willa, which is hard to pass up at $143 on sale!  Going back tonight to tempt myself [emoji16]


----------



## YankeeDooney

A question about Dillards....I see many of you ladies shop at Dillards. There are none whatsoever near me. 

Anyway, I have been seeing videos and photos of bags purchased on some very good sales. Of particular interest is Brahmin. They have some lovely exclusives. I have yet to get a Brahmin and want one, but of course, on sale. They don't seem to post discounted Brahmin's on their site. Do any of you ladies know a Dillards that gets a good load of them? I would like to call and see if they would allow phone orders and ship.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

YankeeDooney said:


> A question about Dillards....I see many of you ladies shop at Dillards. There are none whatsoever near me.
> 
> Anyway, I have been seeing videos and photos of bags purchased on some very good sales. Of particular interest is Brahmin. They have some lovely exclusives. I have yet to get a Brahmin and want one, but of course, on sale. They don't seem to post discounted Brahmin's on their site. Do any of you ladies know a Dillards that gets a good load of them? I would like to call and see if they would allow phone orders and ship.


 
My local Dillards has a small selection of Brahmin, but only a very few get marked down for the 30% clearance or more.  I have looked online and there are a couple of internet exclusives on there.  


I've got my eye on a Vivian Satchel.  I would love to get it in Ink or the lighter denim blue color.  That's my current obsession, lol.  Time to start stalking my Dillards to see if it ever goes on sale.  You never know.....


----------



## Nebo

YankeeDooney said:


> A question about Dillards....I see many of you ladies shop at Dillards. There are none whatsoever near me.
> 
> Anyway, I have been seeing videos and photos of bags purchased on some very good sales. Of particular interest is Brahmin. They have some lovely exclusives. I have yet to get a Brahmin and want one, but of course, on sale. They don't seem to post discounted Brahmin's on their site. Do any of you ladies know a Dillards that gets a good load of them? I would like to call and see if they would allow phone orders and ship.


If you ever do go to a Brahmin outlet, they had couple of bags that said on the tag Dillards exclusive. I do know that Louisiana clearance stock that doesnt sell at the end of the month, goes to Dallas Dillards in their clearance section.

And also you can phone order Brahmin on sale stuff trough Brahmin retail store.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Nebo said:


> If you ever do go to a Brahmin outlet, they had couple of bags that said on the tag Dillards exclusive. I do know that Louisiana clearance stock that doesnt sell at the end of the month, goes to Dallas Dillards in their clearance section.
> 
> And also you can phone order Brahmin on sale stuff trough Brahmin retail store.


Thanks Nebo. I also noticed Lord & Taylor online recently had select styles on sale but they went very quickly. Again, thanks for info.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Anyone own a Vitamix? If so, what kind and how would you rate it? Thinking about purchasing one soon


----------



## Trudysmom

FlorentineQuack said:


> Anyone own a Vitamix? If so, what kind and how would you rate it? Thinking about purchasing one soon


I use my Vitamix almost every day! I would buy it again.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

FlorentineQuack said:


> Anyone own a Vitamix? If so, what kind and how would you rate it? Thinking about purchasing one soon




I own one. It's the Creations2. I love love love it! A great investment. I use mine almost everyday for sauces, smoothies, etc.


----------



## MaryBel

Chevron gabriella on lunch time special at the Q
http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-...s.qvc.com/is/image/a/10/a263610.001?$uslarge$


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I didn't want to post on that thread and clog it up - but I have to tell y'all how much I'm enjoying the YT videos!  So great to see the different bags IRL.  Please don't stop making the videos, ladies!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I didn't want to post on that thread and clog it up - but I have to tell y'all how much I'm enjoying the YT videos!  So great to see the different bags IRL.  Please don't stop making the videos, ladies!




Thanks NAC! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

FlorentineQuack said:


> Anyone own a Vitamix? If so, what kind and how would you rate it? Thinking about purchasing one soon




I was so tempted by that sale price on the Q! I almost took the plunge, but I'm using my nutribullet daily and feeling like its good enough. That vitamin rocks though. Someday....  Pippis Palace on YouTube has some videos on it. Her and her husband recently got one and they love it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I didn't want to post on that thread and clog it up - but I have to tell y'all how much I'm enjoying the YT videos!  So great to see the different bags IRL.  Please don't stop making the videos, ladies!




Awww, thank you girlfriend!!! We enjoy making them.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks NAC! [emoji4]





PcanTannedBty said:


> Awww, thank you girlfriend!!! We enjoy making them.




I hope y'all keep making them. I love watching them.


----------



## suzannep

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I hope y'all keep making them. I love watching them.



Yes, please keep 'em coming! They are super helpful and it's fun to read your posts on purse forum and "hear" your voices lol


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

**cough cough** I may have just ordered my first Buckley. I ordered the denim. Can't wait!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> **cough cough** I may have just ordered my first Buckley. I ordered the denim. Can't wait!




Yay!!! I can't wait to see.  [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

suzannep said:


> Yes, please keep 'em coming! They are super helpful and it's fun to read your posts on purse forum and "hear" your voices lol




Thanks Suzanne! [emoji4]


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> **cough cough** I may have just ordered my first Buckley. I ordered the denim. Can't wait!


How nice. I can't wait to see photos of the new Buckley.


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> **cough cough** I may have just ordered my first Buckley. I ordered the denim. Can't wait!


NAC, I love how things just "sort of" happen for you


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> **cough cough** I may have just ordered my first Buckley. I ordered the denim. Can't wait!


 
Congrats GF!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Yay!!! I can't wait to see.  [emoji4]




Me too! I let it go with standard shipping since I'm out of town. I should have it by next Friday.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> NAC, I love how things just "sort of" happen for you




LOL! That does happen to me a lot. Wonder why that is???


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Congrats GF!




Thanks GF! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Did yall know Alex from West Chester left?


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> LOL! That does happen to me a lot. Wonder why that is???




It happens a lot to me too


----------



## PcanTannedBty

TB... Your inbox is full


----------



## joce01

I don't have any new purchases to post because of this terrible bag ban I put myself on, but I have been doing online shopping for clothes and I must say it's not as fun as waiting for a new Dooney to come in.  I tease with my boyfriend saying I'm going through withdrawals.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

joce01 said:


> I don't have any new purchases to post because of this terrible bag ban I put myself on, but I have been doing online shopping for clothes and I must say it's not as fun as waiting for a new Dooney to come in.  I tease with my boyfriend saying I'm going through withdrawals.




Awww! But at least you're sticking to it. I never can stick to a ban. Good for you.


----------



## RozEnix

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Awww! But at least you're sticking to it. I never can stick to a ban. Good for you.


Tell me about it. I think when I finally go back to work in August, I am banned. I won't have time to shop then.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> TB... Your inbox is full




I just realized that. It should be clear now. Sorry [emoji57]


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Did yall know Alex from West Chester left?




Oh no.... That's too bad. I often wonder why anyone leaves that job. 

I wonder why there is no mention of the red white and blue sale yet. Don't we usually have an email from the outlet by now? Maybe it will come today.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Oh no.... That's too bad. I often wonder why anyone leaves that job.
> 
> I wonder why there is no mention of the red white and blue sale yet. Don't we usually have an email from the outlet by now? Maybe it will come today.




Extra 20% off Red, White and Blue. My outlet whispered it to me yesterday. I have a couple bags on hold.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Extra 20% off Red, White and Blue. My outlet whispered it to me yesterday. I have a couple bags on hold.




Yippee!! Now what do I need.....  Thanks for the info. [emoji4] what are you getting?


----------



## macde90

Thanks for posting this. We are in Las Vegas and have the outlet planned for today. Now I have to figure out how to get  my purchases back home. I'm thinking about sending everbody's stuff by US Mail.


----------



## macde90

macde90 said:


> Thanks for posting this. We are in Las Vegas and have the outlet planned for today. Now I have to figure out how to get  my purchases back home. I'm thinking about sending everbody's stuff by US Mail.


its been so long since i posted that i forgothow to quote! This was meant to thank PTB!


----------



## macde90

.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

macde90 said:


> Thanks for posting this. We are in Las Vegas and have the outlet planned for today. Now I have to figure out how to get  my purchases back home. I'm thinking about sending everbody's stuff by US Mail.




You need my address??? [emoji2] Can't wait to see what you get. 

Send to...

PTB
1975 Dooneynista Lane
Dooneyville, USA


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> You need my address??? [emoji2] Can't wait to see what you get.
> 
> Send to...
> 
> PTB
> 1975 Dooneynista Lane
> Dooneyville, USA




[emoji23]


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> You need my address??? [emoji2] Can't wait to see what you get.
> 
> Send to...
> 
> PTB
> 1975 Dooneynista Lane
> Dooneyville, USA




Funny!! [emoji3]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> You need my address??? [emoji2] Can't wait to see what you get.
> 
> Send to...
> 
> PTB
> 1975 Dooneynista Lane
> Dooneyville, USA




I love that!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> You need my address??? [emoji2] Can't wait to see what you get.
> 
> Send to...
> 
> PTB
> 1975 Dooneynista Lane
> Dooneyville, USA


----------



## RuedeNesle

macde90 said:


> Thanks for posting this. We are in Las Vegas and have the outlet planned for today. Now I have to figure out how to get  my purchases back home. I'm thinking about sending everbody's stuff by US Mail.



Hi M!

I was thinking of going to the Vegas outlet tomorrow.  Not sure if that's going to happen yet. I hope you had a fun shopping day today!  Stay cool!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Hey all. Just stopped by to say hi and Happy 4th. Checking out all the goodies everyone has purchased. TaTa!


----------



## Twoboyz

FlorentineQuack said:


> Hey all. Just stopped by to say hi and Happy 4th. Checking out all the goodies everyone has purchased. TaTa!



Hi FQ! I hope you had a happy 4th as well.


----------



## MiaBorsa

All you outlet shoppers are making me jealous.     I'm still hangin' on by a thread with my ban, but I have a couple of things on my radar.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> All you outlet shoppers are making me jealous.     I'm still hangin' on by a thread with my ban, but I have a couple of things on my radar.




I am so impressed that you are sticking to your ban! I never have been able to do that. I always cave and buy a bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I am so impressed that you are sticking to your ban! I never have been able to do that. I always cave and buy a bag.



Thanks; it has been easier than I expected.  I do have to avoid department store sale emails and stay off the forum a lot!     I have bought 5 bags so far this year, and I just ordered 2 more this week...so my average is one bag a month for 2015!!    I was so out of control for the past 4 or 5 years, it's embarrassing.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks; it has been easier than I expected.  I do have to avoid department store sale emails and stay off the forum a lot!     I have bought 5 bags so far this year, and I just ordered 2 more this week...so my average is one bag a month for 2015!!    I was so out of control for the past 4 or 5 years, it's embarrassing.


One bag a month is awesome! Good for you GF!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks; it has been easier than I expected.  I do have to avoid department store sale emails and stay off the forum a lot!     I have bought 5 bags so far this year, and I just ordered 2 more this week...so my average is one bag a month for 2015!!   *I was so out of control for the past 4 or 5 years, it's embarrassing*.


 
I can totally relate to that. I think the longest I went between purchases was 3 to 4 weeks.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> One bag a month is awesome! Good for you GF!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> I can totally relate to that. I think the longest I went between purchases was 3 to 4 weeks.



Thanks, y'all.   I have to say, I do give a lot more thought to my purchases now.  I have so many beautiful purses languishing in my closet.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, y'all.   I have to say, I do give a lot more thought to my purchases now.  I have so many beautiful purses languishing in my closet.



I know Sarah and I think you are being very wise .


----------



## RozEnix

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks; it has been easier than I expected.  I do have to avoid department store sale emails and stay off the forum a lot!     I have bought 5 bags so far this year, and I just ordered 2 more this week...so my average is one bag a month for 2015!!    I was so out of control for the past 4 or 5 years, it's embarrassing.


Oh do I ever hear you on that. I think in the last 3 1/2  months I bought, ummmmmm I hate to even count, 8 Dooney little accessories, and a few Coach ID thingees. Dooney handbags, 14. OMG. 
I blame Macy's with their friends and family sale that was in April, that started it all.Tis horrible when one actually has to count them. Now to start using them. As I said before, I gotta get back to work in August, that will stop my shopping.


----------



## BlazenHsss

RozEnix said:


> Oh do I ever hear you on that. I think in the last 3 1/2  months I bought, ummmmmm I hate to even count, 8 Dooney little accessories, and a few Coach ID thingees. Dooney handbags, 14. OMG.
> I blame Macy's with their friends and family sale that was in April, that started it all.Tis horrible when one actually has to count them. Now to start using them. As I said before, I gotta get back to work in August, that will stop my shopping.


Fourteen!?!? 
Can I come live in your closet and just.....inhale all day? 
....is that creepy?


----------



## MrsKC

RozEnix said:


> Oh do I ever hear you on that. I think in the last 3 1/2  months I bought, ummmmmm I hate to even count, 8 Dooney little accessories, and a few Coach ID thingees. Dooney handbags, 14. OMG.
> I blame Macy's with their friends and family sale that was in April, that started it all.Tis horrible when one actually has to count them. Now to start using them. As I said before, I gotta get back to work in August, that will stop my shopping.



Ok time to spill your guts.....which ones did you get.......yes all fourteen of them....


----------



## MrsKC

BlazenHsss said:


> Fourteen!?!?
> Can I come live in your closet and just.....inhale all day?
> ....is that creepy?



I don't think it is creepy--our Dooneys smell so good.


----------



## RozEnix

MrsKC said:


> Ok time to spill your guts.....which ones did you get.......yes all fourteen of them....


Oh hell. Wait, I stand corrected it was since February, most were on sale, the ones that weren't are on easy pay.  But still. 

Claremont crossbody in Aqua
Sunflower Flo Medium Satchel
Buckley Flo in Denim
Buckley Flo in White (did this as a trade in on DB site)
Chelsea Flo in Mushroom
Ocean Flo Medium Satchel
Marine Flo Mini Satchel
Cobalt Pebble Lexington Shopper
Desert Pebble Sawyer
Lavender Pebble Willa
Grey Saffiano Lexi
Black Saffiano Sawyer
Elephant Saffiano Willa
Zip Zip Saffiano Cranberry
Black/Black Samba Belted Shopper
Hot Pink Sanibel Crossbody

Oopsie, the body count is higher. And I may be ill. 
My name is Roz, and I am a Dooney addict.


----------



## MrsKC

RozEnix said:


> Oh hell. Wait, I stand corrected it was since February, most were on sale, the ones that weren't are on easy pay.  But still.
> 
> Claremont crossbody in Aqua
> Sunflower Flo Medium Satchel
> Buckley Flo in Denim
> Buckley Flo in White (did this as a trade in on DB site)
> Chelsea Flo in Mushroom
> Ocean Flo Medium Satchel
> Marine Flo Mini Satchel
> Cobalt Pebble Lexington Shopper
> Desert Pebble Sawyer
> Lavender Pebble Willa
> Grey Saffiano Lexi
> Black Saffiano Sawyer
> Elephant Saffiano Willa
> Zip Zip Saffiano Cranberry
> Black/Black Samba Belted Shopper
> Hot Pink Sanibel Crossbody
> 
> Oopsie, the body count is higher. And I may be ill.
> My name is Roz, and I am a Dooney addict. [/QUO
> 
> Roz, what a variety of styles, colors, and leathers! In a few short months you have an entire (while I am sure not complete) collection!
> I still don't have any Saffiano--thinking adding a zip zip would be good.
> Now....I hope you are wearing these lovelies


----------



## Twoboyz

RozEnix said:


> Oh hell. Wait, I stand corrected it was since February, most were on sale, the ones that weren't are on easy pay.  But still.
> 
> Claremont crossbody in Aqua
> Sunflower Flo Medium Satchel
> Buckley Flo in Denim
> Buckley Flo in White (did this as a trade in on DB site)
> Chelsea Flo in Mushroom
> Ocean Flo Medium Satchel
> Marine Flo Mini Satchel
> Cobalt Pebble Lexington Shopper
> Desert Pebble Sawyer
> Lavender Pebble Willa
> Grey Saffiano Lexi
> Black Saffiano Sawyer
> Elephant Saffiano Willa
> Zip Zip Saffiano Cranberry
> Black/Black Samba Belted Shopper
> Hot Pink Sanibel Crossbody
> 
> Oopsie, the body count is higher. And I may be ill.
> My name is Roz, and I am a Dooney addict.




Very very nice. [emoji4]


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Congratulations, I think.....


----------



## RozEnix

MrsKC said:


> RozEnix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hell. Wait, I stand corrected it was since February, most were on sale, the ones that weren't are on easy pay.  But still.
> 
> Claremont crossbody in Aqua
> Sunflower Flo Medium Satchel
> Buckley Flo in Denim
> Buckley Flo in White (did this as a trade in on DB site)
> Chelsea Flo in Mushroom
> Ocean Flo Medium Satchel
> Marine Flo Mini Satchel
> Cobalt Pebble Lexington Shopper
> Desert Pebble Sawyer
> Lavender Pebble Willa
> Grey Saffiano Lexi
> Black Saffiano Sawyer
> Elephant Saffiano Willa
> Zip Zip Saffiano Cranberry
> Black/Black Samba Belted Shopper
> Hot Pink Sanibel Crossbody
> 
> Oopsie, the body count is higher. And I may be ill.
> My name is Roz, and I am a Dooney addict. [/QUO
> 
> Roz, what a variety of styles, colors, and leathers! In a few short months you have an entire (while I am sure not complete) collection!
> I still don't have any Saffiano--thinking adding a zip zip would be good.
> Now....I hope you are wearing these lovelies
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I am. At least trying to.
Click to expand...


----------



## MiaBorsa

RozEnix said:


> Oh hell. Wait, I stand corrected it was since February, most were on sale, the ones that weren't are on easy pay.  But still.
> 
> Claremont crossbody in Aqua
> Sunflower Flo Medium Satchel
> Buckley Flo in Denim
> Buckley Flo in White (did this as a trade in on DB site)
> Chelsea Flo in Mushroom
> Ocean Flo Medium Satchel
> Marine Flo Mini Satchel
> Cobalt Pebble Lexington Shopper
> Desert Pebble Sawyer
> Lavender Pebble Willa
> Grey Saffiano Lexi
> Black Saffiano Sawyer
> Elephant Saffiano Willa
> Zip Zip Saffiano Cranberry
> Black/Black Samba Belted Shopper
> Hot Pink Sanibel Crossbody
> 
> Oopsie, the body count is higher. And I may be ill.
> My name is Roz, and I am a Dooney addict.



   Let me pull out my theme song,  "&#9834; This is How We Do It. &#9835;"


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Let me pull out my theme song,  "&#9834; This is How We Do It. &#9835;"




[emoji2][emoji106][emoji1]


----------



## Suzwhat

I've been playing around with crafting; covering cheap composition notebooks with decorative paper.  I watched some YouTube videos and got a lot of good ideas.  Here are the results.  They have built-in slanted pockets in the front and back.  Now to find some Dooney paper for my own.  [emoji12] I may have to print it.


----------



## MrsKC

Suzwhat said:


> I've been playing around with crafting; covering cheap composition notebooks with decorative paper.  I watched some YouTube videos and got a lot of good ideas.  Here are the results.  They have built-in slanted pockets in the front and back.  Now to find some Dooney paper for my own.  [emoji12] I may have to print it.
> 
> View attachment 3070106
> View attachment 3070107
> View attachment 3070108
> View attachment 3070109



That is really cool and I bet you had fun doing it. 
Yes.....Dooney paper would be fun!


----------



## Suzwhat

MrsKC said:


> That is really cool and I bet you had fun doing it.
> Yes.....Dooney paper would be fun!




Thank you!  Yes, it is fun.  I get better with each one I make.


----------



## Trudysmom

Suzwhat said:


> I've been playing around with crafting; covering cheap composition notebooks with decorative paper.  I watched some YouTube videos and got a lot of good ideas.  Here are the results.  They have built-in slanted pockets in the front and back.  Now to find some Dooney paper for my own.  [emoji12] I may have to print it.
> 
> View attachment 3070106
> View attachment 3070107
> View attachment 3070108
> View attachment 3070109


Very pretty. 

I love using my Erin Condrin planner! It is like planning, scrap  booking and journaling. Stickers, stamps,  and so much fun.


----------



## Suzwhat

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty.
> 
> I love using my Erin Condrin planner! It is like planning, scrap  booking and journaling. Stickers, stamps,  and so much fun.



Thanks!

Yes!  I think my ECLP is what got me started on this.  I stumbled on some videos while watching planner related ones.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Missing a dust bag from a recent purchase or "as is" bag? Well here it is at $17 a pop. You can buy it back and you even get to choose the size you want!!!!


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Missing a dust bag from a recent purchase or "as is" bag? Well here it is at $17 a pop. You can buy it back and you even get to choose the size you want!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3070290




I thought these weren't allowed to be sold on eBay ?!!! [emoji35]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> I thought these weren't allowed to be sold on eBay ?!!! [emoji35]




That's what I thought... [emoji35][emoji35] too!


----------



## RozEnix

PcanTannedBty said:


> That's what I thought... [emoji35][emoji35] too!


You aren't allowed to sell fakes either so there you go. 
Some people's kids have no scruples.


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Missing a dust bag from a recent purchase or "as is" bag? Well here it is at $17 a pop. You can buy it back and you even get to choose the size you want!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3070290



Oh my....won't be paying 17 bucks for one of those. ....geesh.....


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> I've been playing around with crafting; covering cheap composition notebooks with decorative paper.  I watched some YouTube videos and got a lot of good ideas.  Here are the results.  They have built-in slanted pockets in the front and back.  Now to find some Dooney paper for my own.  [emoji12] I may have to print it.
> 
> View attachment 3070106
> View attachment 3070107
> View attachment 3070108
> View attachment 3070109




Those are really cute! You should open an ETSY shop. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Missing a dust bag from a recent purchase or "as is" bag? Well here it is at $17 a pop. You can buy it back and you even get to choose the size you want!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3070290




Oh man...[emoji107]


----------



## CatePNW

FYI, eBay now allows the sale of dustbags.  I came across a thread on it a while back in the eBay forum:

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/new-policy-allowing-boxes-dust-bags-etc-904948.html


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> Those are really cute! You should open an ETSY shop. [emoji4]




Thank you [emoji2]


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

And thanks to the ppl that steal the dust bags out of the Doonies at Marshalls and TJ Maxx.  Classy!


----------



## BlazenHsss

I'm seriously going to ask for some of those fancy Mia Catone dust bags for XMas...at least for my lighter colored pieces....


----------



## YankeeDooney

Suzwhat said:


> I've been playing around with crafting; covering cheap composition notebooks with decorative paper.  I watched some YouTube videos and got a lot of good ideas.  Here are the results.  They have built-in slanted pockets in the front and back.  Now to find some Dooney paper for my own.  [emoji12] I may have to print it.
> 
> View attachment 3070106
> View attachment 3070107
> View attachment 3070108
> View attachment 3070109


These are really nice Suz. Are you using wrapping paper? I have seen some very nice papers in Marshall's and TJMaxx and wondered if there was something else I can use it on. This looks like a potential project. You did a great job!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Speaking of Ebay auctions that make you go...  "WHAT?"    http://www.ebay.com/itm/20-Dooney-B...802?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a5a6ac3a

And no, that is not my auction.      Some dreamer, IMO.


----------



## Twoboyz

Check it out! Liveitup made it on the roundup with her beautiful Chelsea!

http://www.purseblog.com/purse-forum/purseforum-roundup-july-17/


----------



## YankeeDooney

Thanks for the notice TB. Good going LIU! I never paid attention to the blog before. Pretty neat.


----------



## YankeeDooney

And the sad thing would be, someone actually buying it. Same goes for the mass amount of DB dustcovers we see posted.


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Check it out! Liveitup made it on the roundup with her beautiful Chelsea!
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/purse-forum/purseforum-roundup-july-17/



Thanks for the heads up!! LIU this is great to see your beautiful bag there!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Check it out! Liveitup made it on the roundup with her beautiful Chelsea!
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/purse-forum/purseforum-roundup-july-17/




That's so cool... Even though they spelled Bourke wrong [emoji15]


----------



## Live It Up

Twoboyz said:


> Check it out! Liveitup made it on the roundup with her beautiful Chelsea!
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/purse-forum/purseforum-roundup-july-17/


Oh wow! I just noticed this. Pretty cool for an amateur shutterbug.


----------



## Live It Up

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks for the notice TB. Good going LIU! I never paid attention to the blog before. Pretty neat.





MrsKC said:


> Thanks for the heads up!! LIU this is great to see your beautiful bag there!





PcanTannedBty said:


> That's so cool... Even though they spelled Bourke wrong [emoji15]



This really is just too cool. I'll have to watch the blog more closely. Maybe they'll include one of your beautiful bags next, ladies.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> That's so cool... Even though they spelled Bourke wrong [emoji15]




Haha, I didn't even notice. [emoji6]


----------



## Twoboyz

You're welcome. [emoji4] It's always such a surprise to see a beautiful Dooney among the luxury brands.  It's a fun blog to follow. [emoji4]


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> That's so cool... Even though they spelled Bourke wrong [emoji15]


It is fun to see Dooney and Bourke bags on the blog. My crimson flo with two pockets was there a few months ago. 

Congratulations!! Lovely photo!


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> You're welcome. [emoji4] It's always such a surprise to see a beautiful Dooney among the luxury brands.  It's a fun blog to follow. [emoji4]


Glad you found the new D&B photo on the blog.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Check it out! Liveitup made it on the roundup with her beautiful Chelsea!
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/purse-forum/purseforum-roundup-july-17/


 
Cool!


----------



## RozEnix

MiaBorsa said:


> Speaking of Ebay auctions that make you go...  "WHAT?"    http://www.ebay.com/itm/20-Dooney-B...802?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a5a6ac3a
> 
> And no, that is not my auction.      Some dreamer, IMO.


And 2 are watching. Probably to see if someone will actually buy them.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Glad you found the new D&B photo on the blog.




I always gasp a little bit when I see one of our photos on there. [emoji4]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I'm sooooo frustrated with the outlet (won't say the name)! I ordered my grey Santorini drawstring Thursday morning, for some reason I just found out (after I called since I didn't the charge on my card) and was told my card declined. Uhhhh, why would I order a bag knowing I didn't have money??? My card is fine!!! Now they keep saying they are running the card again... No sense of urgency AT ALL. I've never had trouble at any other outlet but this one. Won't do business there again. Im thinking my bag is on it's way and it hasn't gone out yet, nonetheless my card hasn't even been charged. I'm done venting now.


----------



## MiaBorsa

.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm sooooo frustrated with the outlet (won't say the name)! I ordered my grey Santorini drawstring Thursday morning, for some reason I just found out (after I called since I didn't the charge on my card) and was told my card declined. Uhhhh, why would I order a bag knowing I didn't have money??? My card is fine!!! Now they keep saying they are running the card again... No sense of urgency AT ALL. I've never had trouble at any other outlet but this one. Won't do business there again. Im thinking my bag is on it's way and it hasn't gone out yet, nonetheless my card hasn't even been charged. I'm done venting now.


P,

I think it is their computer system or whoever puts in the number. I have had that happen to me twice. They take the card number and then call back later saying that it won't go through. We then verify that it is the correct number and then it goes through on a second or third try. It's very odd but gosh, the outlet should have called you ASAP.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> P,
> 
> I think it is their computer system or whoever puts in the number. I have had that happen to me twice. They take the card number and then call back later saying that it won't go through. We then verify that it is the correct number and then it goes through on a second or third try. It's very odd but gosh, the outlet should have called you ASAP.




Ahhh ok! I feel a little better now. Them not calling me all weekend is my issue. At least I would have known.


----------



## BlazenHsss

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahhh ok! I feel a little better now. Them not calling me all weekend is my issue. At least I would have known.


Yeah really! Wouldn't an SA want to make sure the sale was successful? 
Must not receive commission, or else your phone would have rang Thursday!
......  but Santorini is on its way now!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BlazenHsss said:


> Yeah really! Wouldn't an SA want to make sure the sake was successful?
> Must not receive commission, or else your . Phone would have rang Thursday!
> ......  but Santorini is on its way now!




Exactly!!! Minutes after I posted this... I got an email with my invoice. They must have read this. Lol. I'm excited. Hopefully I get it this week.


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Exactly!!! Minutes after I posted this... I got an email with my invoice. They must have read this. Lol. I'm excited. Hopefully I get it this week.


Oh, hon, that sucks! Specially cause they are always so on point. Hope the bag comes soon and luckily they didnt sold it to someone else in the meantime!

I asked about commission once and they dont work on commission, it just credits a certain store on the amount of their total sales.

Looking forward to seeing your Santorini!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Oh, hon, that sucks! Specially cause they are always so on point. Hope the bag comes soon and luckily they didnt sold it to someone else in the meantime!
> 
> 
> 
> I asked about commission once and they dont work on commission, it just credits a certain store on the amount of their total sales.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your Santorini!




Yes, I would have been soooo disappointed if it were sold. Wow, I didn't even think of that. Well that explains it... They don't work on commission, that's why it wasn't a rush to get back to me. 

Good to see post from you N! [emoji7][emoji7]. Hope all is well.


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes, I would have been soooo disappointed if it were sold. Wow, I didn't even think of that. Well that explains it... They don't work on commission, that's why it wasn't a rush to get back to me.
> 
> Good to see post from you N! [emoji7][emoji7]. Hope all is well.



Yes! I was so busy redoing our kitchen by myself with a little help from DH. That and a great new friendship with a woman from back home made me busier, so I was just lurking here and there. It is very nice to have somebody with the same mentality and to speak Croatian IRL over coffee )
I did follow you  and TB on YT )


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Yes! I was so busy redoing our kitchen by myself with a little help from DH. That and a great new friendship with a woman from back home made me busier, so I was just lurking here and there. It is very nice to have somebody with the same mentality and to speak Croatian IRL over coffee )
> 
> I did follow you  and TB on YT )




Hi Nebo, I'm glad to hear you are doing well. [emoji4] I hope you post pictures of your kitchen when you're done. I'm glad you're having fun with your friend. How nice that must be.  Best of luck with your kitchen. That must be a lot to take on.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes, I would have been soooo disappointed if it were sold. Wow, I didn't even think of that. Well that explains it... They don't work on commission, that's why it wasn't a rush to get back to me.
> 
> Good to see post from you N! [emoji7][emoji7]. Hope all is well.




How frustrating GF. I hope you get your bag quickly and you love it. [emoji4]


----------



## BlazenHsss

There is a large Aqua Flo satchel for sale. Pricey. But it's sooooooooo gorgeous.
I'm dying at that color! Not sure I've seen any of the TPF ladies with this bag??


----------



## Nebo

BlazenHsss said:


> There is a large Aqua Flo satchel for sale. Pricey. But it's sooooooooo gorgeous.
> I'm dying at that color! Not sure I've seen any of the TPF ladies with this bag??


I wish I got one when I had the chance. That one and lavander and green kelly. Those are all on my regret list 

Hmmm, cant remember about the large one, but there is a medium pocket satchel in aqua, I believe Trudysmom has it.


----------



## Trudysmom

Nebo said:


> I wish I got one when I had the chance. That one and lavander and green kelly. Those are all on my regret list
> 
> Hmmm, cant remember about the large one, but there is a medium pocket satchel in aqua, I believe Trudysmom has it.


Yes, the turquoise on this bag is gorgeous. I wear it all the time.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> Yes, the turquoise on this bag is gorgeous. I wear it all the time.


Love it TM. Yes, they need to do more of this color, right Nebo?


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> Love it TM. Yes, they need to do more of this color, right Nebo?


More real turquoise would be great. I need one more, I use this so often. I would love another.


----------



## Nebo

YankeeDooney said:


> Love it TM. Yes, they need to do more of this color, right Nebo?



Oooh, I so hope they do it again! That and lavender!
Trudysmom, you one lucky lady! It looks great on you.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Hi Nebo, I'm glad to hear you are doing well. [emoji4] I hope you post pictures of your kitchen when you're done. I'm glad you're having fun with your friend. How nice that must be.  Best of luck with your kitchen. That must be a lot to take on.


Heeey lovely lady! How are you? I thought of you today! I was going back and fort whether I should buy the Fossil Sydney satchel in smokey blue. I gave up after realizing I cant wear it with jeans, due to color transfer.
Do you still have your crimson one?

The kitchen is going really slow. It is hard to reno, redo and DIY and live in the space in the process )

 The main stuff is done. Now its details. Hope to have some nice pics when Im done


----------



## BlazenHsss

Trudysmom said:


> Yes, the turquoise on this bag is gorgeous. I wear it all the time.


See....this color is gorgeous!!
But I also know I wouldn't carry it as I seem to be a warm dark colored/fall color/neutral person.
One wouldn't think this by listening to what comes out of my mouth, but in fashion I tend to shy away from bright things.


----------



## MrsKC

Does anyone if this site allows us to upload a video from our phone or iPad? This would be something we do not have a link for.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> Yes, the turquoise on this bag is gorgeous. I wear it all the time.


 
Sigh.....add me to the list of those wanting this color.  Now excuse me while I go and wipe the drool off my chin.....  So pretty....


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Heeey lovely lady! How are you? I thought of you today! I was going back and fort whether I should buy the Fossil Sydney satchel in smokey blue. I gave up after realizing I cant wear it with jeans, due to color transfer.
> 
> Do you still have your crimson one?
> 
> 
> 
> The kitchen is going really slow. It is hard to reno, redo and DIY and live in the space in the process )
> 
> 
> 
> The main stuff is done. Now its details. Hope to have some nice pics when Im done




I'm doing well! Thanks [emoji4] yes I still have my Sydney. I haven't carried it because I've been carrying my summer colors and enjoying those, but I still love that bag. It really is a joy to carry. I know what you mean about the Reno. I've lived through a couple big ones. My ex is a carpenter and we built two second story additions and lived in the houses the whole time.  That was way back in the day. Also mom just renovated her kitchen and it took way longer thank expected. Good luck with yours. You are going to be so happy you did It when it's all done. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Heeey lovely lady! How are you? I thought of you today! I was going back and fort whether I should buy the Fossil Sydney satchel in smokey blue. I gave up after realizing I cant wear it with jeans, due to color transfer.
> 
> Do you still have your crimson one?
> 
> 
> 
> The kitchen is going really slow. It is hard to reno, redo and DIY and live in the space in the process )
> 
> 
> 
> The main stuff is done. Now its details. Hope to have some nice pics when Im done







Nebo said:


> Heeey lovely lady! How are you? I thought of you today! I was going back and fort whether I should buy the Fossil Sydney satchel in smokey blue. I gave up after realizing I cant wear it with jeans, due to color transfer.
> 
> Do you still have your crimson one?
> 
> 
> 
> The kitchen is going really slow. It is hard to reno, redo and DIY and live in the space in the process )
> 
> 
> 
> The main stuff is done. Now its details. Hope to have some nice pics when Im done




I'm doing well! Thanks [emoji4] yes I still have my Sydney. I haven't carried it because I've been carrying my summer colors and enjoying those, but I still love that bag. It really is a joy to carry. I know what you mean about the Reno. I've lived through a couple big ones. My ex is a carpenter and we built two second story additions and lived in the houses the whole time.  That was way back in the day. Also mom just renovated her kitchen and it took way longer thank expected. Good luck with yours. You are going to be so happy you did It when it's all done. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Twoboyz said:


> I'm doing well! Thanks [emoji4] yes I still have my Sydney. I haven't carried it because I've been carrying my summer colors and enjoying those, but I still love that bag. It really is a joy to carry. I know what you mean about the Reno. I've lived through a couple big ones. My ex is a carpenter and we built two second story additions and lived in the houses the whole time.  That was way back in the day. Also mom just renovated her kitchen and it took way longer thank expected. Good luck with yours. You are going to be so happy you did It when it's all done. [emoji4]







Nebo said:


> Heeey lovely lady! How are you? I thought of you today! I was going back and fort whether I should buy the Fossil Sydney satchel in smokey blue. I gave up after realizing I cant wear it with jeans, due to color transfer.
> 
> Do you still have your crimson one?
> 
> 
> 
> The kitchen is going really slow. It is hard to reno, redo and DIY and live in the space in the process )
> 
> 
> 
> The main stuff is done. Now its details. Hope to have some nice pics when Im done




I'm doing well! Thanks [emoji4] yes I still have my Sydney. I haven't carried it because I've been carrying my summer colors and enjoying those, but I still love that bag. It really is a joy to carry. I know what you mean about the Reno. I've lived through a couple big ones. My ex is a carpenter and we built two second story additions and lived in the houses the whole time.  That was way back in the day. Also mom just renovated her kitchen and it took way longer thank expected. Good luck with yours. You are going to be so happy you did It when it's all done. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Sorry for the duplicate post. I kept getting. An error message so o didn't think it posted.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Sorry for the duplicate post. I kept getting. An error message so o didn't think it posted.



Me too!!! I just realized mine were posting multiple times, so there's no telling how many I have.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Me too!!! I just realized mine were posting multiple times, so there's no telling how many I have.




People are reporting this on the troubleshooting thread and the iOS android troubleshooting thread. Hopefully they will fix this problem soon.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Sorry for the duplicate post. I kept getting. An error message so o didn't think it posted.


 


PcanTannedBty said:


> Me too!!! I just realized mine were posting multiple times, so there's no telling how many I have.


 


Twoboyz said:


> People are reporting this on the troubleshooting thread and the iOS android troubleshooting thread. Hopefully they will fix this problem soon.


 
I thought something weird was going on!  I would get the error message and when I pressed cancel it asked if I wanted to save a draft.  If I said yes, my message would post anyway, lol.

I think we all have a few duplicates yesterday.


----------



## Suzwhat

My first attempt at card making with stamps and markers.


----------



## MrsKC

Suzwhat said:


> My first attempt at card making with stamps and markers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086324


Oh that is so cute!! Personalized cards are so special!


----------



## RozEnix

Suzwhat said:


> My first attempt at card making with stamps and markers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086324


awwww, nice job


----------



## Suzwhat

MrsKC said:


> Oh that is so cute!! Personalized cards are so special!







RozEnix said:


> awwww, nice job




Thanks, dolls. [emoji7]


----------



## Trudysmom

Suzwhat said:


> My first attempt at card making with stamps and markers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086324


That is so cute.

 I love to make cards and especially use stickers, stamps and draw in my EC planner.


----------



## Suzwhat

Trudysmom said:


> That is so cute.
> 
> I love to make cards and especially use stickers, stamps and draw in my EC planner.




Thanks TM! I'd love to see some of your work sometime!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Suzwhat said:


> My first attempt at card making with stamps and markers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086324


Very cute!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Going with my son to his college orientation! Yikes ! I feel old! At least it's a two year school and he will still be living at home! I'm not ready for him to live away at college!


----------



## MaryBel

Suzwhat said:


> My first attempt at card making with stamps and markers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086324


 
It's so beautiful! Great job!


----------



## Suzwhat

Thatsmypurse said:


> Very cute!







MaryBel said:


> It's so beautiful! Great job!




Thank you!


----------



## MrsKC

Thatsmypurse said:


> Going with my son to his college orientation! Yikes ! I feel old! At least it's a two year school and he will still be living at home! I'm not ready for him to live away at college!


That is exciting!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

:





MrsKC said:


> That is exciting!


I was stressed! We had a lot of transferring stuff to figure out! My head was spinning ! lol....It all worked out though, and it we had a nice time afterwards at Chipoltes...his choice of course!


----------



## Suzwhat

Thatsmypurse said:


> Going with my son to his college orientation! Yikes ! I feel old! At least it's a two year school and he will still be living at home! I'm not ready for him to live away at college!







Thatsmypurse said:


> :
> 
> I was stressed! We had a lot of transferring stuff to figure out! My head was spinning ! lol....It all worked out though, and it we had a nice time afterwards at Chipoltes...his choice of course!




Glad you ended up having a nice time afterwards.  This must be so stressful for you!  I hope it gets better.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Suzwhat said:


> Glad you ended up having a nice time afterwards.  This must be so stressful for you!  I hope it gets better.


Thank you! One day at a time! Lol...it's all good stuff


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Just took a trip to the outlet and.... [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Just took a trip to the outlet and.... [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]
> 
> View attachment 3088450



Gosh I hope you did not have a far drive. ..


----------



## Thatsmypurse

:g:





PcanTannedBty said:


> Just took a trip to the outlet and.... [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]
> 
> View attachment 3088450


That sucks


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> Gosh I hope you did not have a far drive. ..




No, not too far... But still [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]. Lol


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> No, not too far... But still [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]. Lol



I know. ..enough to make a girl cry.....


----------



## BlazenHsss

MrsKC said:


> I know. ..enough to make a girl cry.....


Should have held a sign up to them that read "You should let me in, so you can count less!"


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Going with my son to his college orientation! Yikes ! I feel old! At least it's a two year school and he will still be living at home! I'm not ready for him to live away at college!




I'm with you! I went a couple of weeks ago to my sons orientation. He's also going to a local Community college and living at home. He's my oldest so he's the first one. Best to your son. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Just took a trip to the outlet and.... [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]
> 
> View attachment 3088450




Oh noooooo! What a disappointment. They should have let you in. You probably know their inventory better than they do. Lol! 



BlazenHsss said:


> Should have held a sign up to them that read "You should let me in, so you can count less!"




[emoji23] rotflmao!


----------



## CatePNW

Sheesh, I just scrolled through pages here after searching for that thread about how you got your PF user name.  I finally Googled it and voila, they merged it with an OLD thread from 2013.  It's now in the Playground - General Discussion area.  I liked it here.  

I had to go and learn about RuedeNesle, because in my mind I always see that as RUDE and she is far from that.....LOL!  You can tell I don't know much about Paris, haha!

http://forum.purseblog.com/general-...ow-did-you-come-up-37923-92.html#post28475367


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Just took a trip to the outlet and.... [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]
> 
> View attachment 3088450


Oh, how disappointing...that's mean!!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Sheesh, I just scrolled through pages here after searching for that thread about how you got your PF user name.  I finally Googled it and voila, they merged it with an OLD thread from 2013.  It's now in the Playground - General Discussion area.  I liked it here.
> 
> I had to go and learn about RuedeNesle, because in my mind I always see that as RUDE and she is far from that.....LOL!  You can tell I don't know much about Paris, haha!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/general-...ow-did-you-come-up-37923-92.html#post28475367




Haha this is kind of funny because I told her In the thread I imagined a rude chocolate bar whenever I read it. Lol!  (Sorry again RN!) [emoji4]


----------



## MaryBel

Did anybody order the TSV today? I love the Truffle! It looks like the elephant color!
I ordered the Navy and the truffle, and a second Truffle for a gift!


----------



## RuedeNesle

CatePNW said:


> Sheesh, I just scrolled through pages here after searching for that thread about how you got your PF user name.  I finally Googled it and voila, they merged it with an OLD thread from 2013.  It's now in the Playground - General Discussion area.  I liked it here.
> 
> I had to go and learn about RuedeNesle, because in my mind I always see that as RUDE and she is far from that.....LOL!  You can tell I don't know much about Paris, haha!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/general-...ow-did-you-come-up-37923-92.html#post28475367





Twoboyz said:


> Haha this is kind of funny because I told her In the thread I imagined a rude chocolate bar whenever I read it. Lol!  (Sorry again RN!) [emoji4]



Hi Cate and TB!

  I don't read this thread often but I saw MaryBel posted something this morning and I was reading her post.  I thought she was saying she pre-ordered a Dooney TSV and I couldn't believe I hadn't heard anything about it!  So I started scrolling back to see if it was discussed here and I saw these two posts.

This is so funny because it never occurred to me until TB posted in the name thread that she thought my nic was "rude something", that other people may see it that way too. I tried to separate Rue and deNesle when I signed up but it wouldn't let me space words. It's funny because I look at some nics and wonder why they would have a name that makes them seem mean or unapproachable, and mine comes off as rude! 

ETA: I changed my User Title.  That may help a little!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Did anybody order the TSV today? I love the Truffle! It looks like the elephant color!
> I ordered the Navy and the truffle, and a second Truffle for a gift!



Hi MB!

I thought you were talking about a Dooney pre-order TSV and I got so excited!   I didn't order today's TSV.  Truffle and navy are nice colors! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> 
> I thought you were talking about a Dooney pre-order TSV and I got so excited!   I didn't order today's TSV.  Truffle and navy are nice colors! Congrats!


 
Oops, I should have clarified it was the marvelush poncho!
Thanks! They will be perfect for the cool days we have here, which are a lot. Actually it would work nicely for you. SF weather is kind of similar (sans the rain)


----------



## elbgrl

Its very pretty!

I have the previous one, that looks kind of like a shawl.  I love it, its so easy to throw on on a cool day.


----------



## Trudysmom

I have lots of shawls and ponchos. They are perfect for our weather in winter. Comfy! I can't wait to see the TSV you bought.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Oops, I should have clarified it was the marvelush poncho!
> Thanks! They will be perfect for the cool days we have here, which are a lot. Actually it would work nicely for you. SF weather is kind of similar (sans the rain)



No, I should have known since you posted in the "Off Topic" thread. LOL! 

When I read your sentence about SF weather the first thing I thought about was one time I took Bart from Oakland to SF. It was warm in Oakland but as soon as I got off the escalator at Montgomery and Market the wind went right through me!  I always carry a jacket for days like that and the TSV would be great. It would be warm and pretty.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Its very pretty!
> 
> I have the previous one, that looks kind of like a shawl.  I love it, its so easy to throw on on a cool day.




The open one? Which color do you have?
I have it too, in teal!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> No, I should have known since you posted in the "Off Topic" thread. LOL!
> 
> When I read your sentence about SF weather the first thing I thought about was one time I took Bart from Oakland to SF. It was warm in Oakland but as soon as I got off the escalator at Montgomery and Market the wind went right through me!  I always carry a jacket for days like that and the TSV would be great. It would be warm and pretty.


 
GF, most of the memories I have from SF is me freezing because of the wind!


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> The open one? Which color do you have?
> I have it too, in teal!



Mine is sort of a burgundy or wine color.  I used it alot last year.  We have very few really cold days here, so it was easy to throw off and on when I needed it.  Also wore it in the house when I was chilly.  It stayed in use!  I might take a look at today's poncho.


----------



## elbgrl

Here's the one I have




I like the TSV in paprika, but Q already got some of my money today - I ordered an as is saffiano zip zip in elephant on evil pay lol.  Oh and also some Wen.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Here's the one I have
> 
> View attachment 3091431
> 
> 
> I like the TSV in paprika, but Q already got some of my money today - I ordered an as is saffiano zip zip in elephant on evil pay lol.  Oh and also some Wen.


 
Yep, that's the same one I have. 
They had a lot of pretty colors today, it was difficult to pick.


Congrats on your zip zip and the Wen!


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Yep, that's the same one I have.
> They had a lot of pretty colors today, it was difficult to pick.
> 
> 
> Congrats on your zip zip and the Wen!


----------



## Trudysmom

elbgrl said:


> Here's the one I have
> 
> View attachment 3091431
> 
> 
> I like the TSV in paprika, but Q already got some of my money today - I ordered an as is saffiano zip zip in elephant on evil pay lol.  Oh and also some Wen.


I use Wen.


----------



## Trudysmom

I have been going through my bags looking for my iredesent Clipa. I can't find it. It has to be in a bag, but I will have to keep looking. I ordered another gray one with crystals today.  I can't find  this iridescent one online anymore. I love it.


----------



## BlazenHsss

elbgrl said:


> Here's the one I have
> 
> View attachment 3091431
> 
> 
> I like the TSV in paprika, but Q already got some of my money today - I ordered an as is saffiano zip zip in elephant on evil pay lol.  Oh and also some Wen.


Evil pay.
That was just my first laugh of the day, thank you!


----------



## RozEnix

My so called 'vacation' is officially over tomorrow, I go back to work after my 12 week new knee recuperation. Finally I can walk with no pain!! Stiff, but that will go away in time. So now I am on a no buy until the holidays, got to pay off the evil pay. (I love that term!)


----------



## BlazenHsss

RozEnix said:


> My so called 'vacation' is officially over tomorrow, I go back to work after my 12 week new knee recuperation. Finally I can walk with no pain!! Stiff, but that will go away in time. So now I am on a no buy until the holidays, got to pay off the evil pay. (I love that term!)


Oohhh knees. Those are painful too....


----------



## Vicmarie

RozEnix said:


> My so called 'vacation' is officially over tomorrow, I go back to work after my 12 week new knee recuperation. Finally I can walk with no pain!! Stiff, but that will go away in time. So now I am on a no buy until the holidays, got to pay off the evil pay. (I love that term!)




So sorry to hear that  I'm excited for you though ! Going to work strutting a new knee and a new bag tomorrow !


----------



## YankeeDooney

So I was watching one of those half hour entertainment shows tonight and they were talking about Gayle King and her closet. The reporter used the word hoarder because among all the clothing, shoes, and jewelry, she also had 67 purses. I laughed because I thought, that's all....that's amateur compared to the Pursefessionals in our group. It gave me a giggle.


----------



## BlazenHsss

YankeeDooney said:


> So I was watching one of those half hour entertainment shows tonight and they were talking about Gayle King and her closet. The reporter used the word hoarder because among all the clothing, shoes, and jewelry, she also had 67 purses. I laughed because I thought, that's all....that's amateur compared to the Pursefessionals in our group. It gave me a giggle.


Our ladies aren't hoarders! 
I'd wager as picky as they are with their purchases, their homes are lovely!
They're just.....uh....enthusiasts!  *Huff!*


----------



## YankeeDooney

BlazenHsss said:


> Our ladies aren't hoarders!
> I'd wager as picky as they are with their purchases, their homes are lovely!
> They're just.....uh....enthusiasts!  *Huff!*


Oh, don't get me wrong. I am not suggesting that. I thought it was funny that 67 purses among other things constituted hoarding. Yes, I like the term enthusiast as well. Still like "Pursefessional" as well.


----------



## BlazenHsss

Pursefessional. Love it! :lolots:


----------



## Twoboyz

RozEnix said:


> My so called 'vacation' is officially over tomorrow, I go back to work after my 12 week new knee recuperation. Finally I can walk with no pain!! Stiff, but that will go away in time. So now I am on a no buy until the holidays, got to pay off the evil pay. (I love that term!)




Glad your knee feels better after the surgery. Best wishes for back to work! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> So I was watching one of those half hour entertainment shows tonight and they were talking about Gayle King and her closet. The reporter used the word hoarder because among all the clothing, shoes, and jewelry, she also had 67 purses. I laughed because I thought, that's all....that's amateur compared to the Pursefessionals in our group. It gave me a giggle.




[emoji23]


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> So I was watching one of those half hour entertainment shows tonight and they were talking about Gayle King and her closet. The reporter used the word hoarder because among all the clothing, shoes, and jewelry, she also had 67 purses. I laughed because I thought, that's all....that's amateur compared to the *Pursefessionals* in our group. It gave me a giggle.



  Pursefessional! That's what I'm calling myself from now on!


----------



## RuedeNesle

It's been a FUN (and very Hot!) Vegas Vacation!   Today is packing day and tomorrow we're "Leaving Las Vegas" and driving back to Oakland.

Wishing everyone a good rest of the week!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> It's been a FUN (and very Hot!) Vegas Vacation!   Today is packing day and tomorrow we're "Leaving Las Vegas" and driving back to Oakland.
> 
> Wishing everyone a good rest of the week!



Safe travels RN


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Safe travels RN



Hi KC!

Thanks!


----------



## elbgrl

RuedeNesle said:


> It's been a FUN (and very Hot!) Vegas Vacation!   Today is packing day and tomorrow we're "Leaving Las Vegas" and driving back to Oakland.
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing everyone a good rest of the week!




Have a safe trip home !


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Have a safe trip home !



Hi Rosie!

Thanks!


----------



## joce01

I've been packing for about 2 days (I procrastinate) and I bought of those Sterilite 66 qt clear storage boxes because I thought maybe I could store my bags in there during the move. But I was so wrong. I could barely fit 3 in there. I decided I'll just have all of them in the car with me buckled up in the backseat


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> I've been packing for about 2 days (I procrastinate) and I bought of those Sterilite 66 qt clear storage boxes because I thought maybe I could store my bags in there during the move. But I was so wrong. I could barely fit 3 in there. I decided I'll just have all of them in the car with me buckled up in the backseat




Have fun Joce!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> It's been a FUN (and very Hot!) Vegas Vacation!   Today is packing day and tomorrow we're "Leaving Las Vegas" and driving back to Oakland.
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing everyone a good rest of the week!




I'm glad you had a great time. Have a safe trip home RN!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I'm glad you had a great time. Have a safe trip home RN!



Hi TB!

Thanks! 
We're a couple of hours behind our targeted departure, but we're heading out now.


----------



## joce01

I tried to look for the storage thread but I couldn't find it, but my new closet was practically made for purse storage! Such a fantastic surprise that I'm probably more excited about than actually moving in LOL.


----------



## MrsKC

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3101698
> 
> 
> I tried to look for the storage thread but I couldn't find it, but my new closet was practically made for purse storage! Such a fantastic surprise that I'm probably more excited about than actually moving in LOL.



That's great! A place for your beauties!


----------



## CatePNW

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3101698
> 
> 
> I tried to look for the storage thread but I couldn't find it, but my new closet was practically made for purse storage! Such a fantastic surprise that I'm probably more excited about than actually moving in LOL.



That's great!  You should put something soliid on the shelves so that your soft bottom purses won't get any indentations in them.  I read that as a tip somewhere and have kept it in my mind shall I ever have such a shelf too!


----------



## YankeeDooney

CatePNW said:


> That's great!  You should put something soliid on the shelves so that your soft bottom purses won't get any indentations in them.  I read that as a tip somewhere and have kept it in my mind shall I ever have such a shelf too!


Ditto that. What a nice space just waiting to be occupied. I suspect there will be not problems filling it.


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3101698
> 
> 
> I tried to look for the storage thread but I couldn't find it, but my new closet was practically made for purse storage! Such a fantastic surprise that I'm probably more excited about than actually moving in LOL.



It looks great!! Congrats on your new space.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3101698
> 
> 
> I tried to look for the storage thread but I couldn't find it, but my new closet was practically made for purse storage! Such a fantastic surprise that I'm probably more excited about than actually moving in LOL.



Send us  picture when your rack is full, sure you'll have fun filling it up!!  Good Luck!!


----------



## joce01

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3101698
> 
> 
> I tried to look for the storage thread but I couldn't find it, but my new closet was practically made for purse storage! Such a fantastic surprise that I'm probably more excited about than actually moving in LOL.





MrsKC said:


> That's great! A place for your beauties!





CatePNW said:


> That's great!  You should put something soliid on the shelves so that your soft bottom purses won't get any indentations in them.  I read that as a tip somewhere and have kept it in my mind shall I ever have such a shelf too!





YankeeDooney said:


> Ditto that. What a nice space just waiting to be occupied. I suspect there will be not problems filling it.





Twoboyz said:


> It looks great!! Congrats on your new space.





hydrangeagirl said:


> Send us  picture when your rack is full, sure you'll have fun filling it up!!  Good Luck!!



I just brought in all my lovelies but have yet to organize it but it's coming soon. I think I'm going to place a towel or maybe blanket cover on the shelves so I don't get dents, I didn't even think of that, so thank you gals!


----------



## Trudysmom

Does anyone else use an Erin Condren planner?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> Does anyone else use an Erin Condren planner?





I use the Lily Pulitzer because it's a vertical planned. I like the space, especially since I use mine as an inspirational/motivational/spiritual journal.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> I use the Lily Pulitzer because it's a vertical planned. I like the space, especially since I use mine as an inspirational/motivational/spiritual journal.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3103344
> View attachment 3103345


Very nice. Erin Condren can be vertical or horizontal. So much fun. I use stickers, stamps, washi tape etc. Takes a while to get the order, several weeks, but it is a great planner with lots of compartments, and folders inside. 

Love your page.


----------



## joce01

I keep forgetting to get towels at the store to lay down on the bottom, but since Target is practically my 2nd home I'll remember one of these days. And there's always room for more in the near future


----------



## YankeeDooney

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3104052
> 
> 
> I keep forgetting to get towels at the store to lay down on the bottom, but since Target is practically my 2nd home I'll remember one of these days. And there's always room for more in the near future


Looks good Jo. Another option instead of towels that may look cleaner is foam core. They sell it in Staples, maybe even Target. It is stiffer than cardboard, white, and can be cut to your shelf size. 

You will fit more bags if you store sideways. Make tags labeling what's in the bag. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/handbag-storage-solutions-865810-10.html
or 
http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/handbag-storage-solutions-865810-13.html
or
http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/handbag-storage-solutions-865810-23.html
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## neonbright

YankeeDooney said:


> Looks good Jo. Another option instead of towels that may look cleaner is foam core. They sell it in Staples, maybe even Target. It is stiffer than cardboard, white, and can be cut to your shelf size.
> 
> You will fit more bags if you store sideways. Make tags labeling what's in the bag.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/handbag-storage-solutions-865810-10.html
> or
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/handbag-storage-solutions-865810-13.html
> or
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/handbag-storage-solutions-865810-23.html
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


I like that idea, I am off to take pictures of my purses.  I was putting in order by brand and color to make it easier to know what was in the dust bag.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Trudysmom said:


> Does anyone else use an Erin Condren planner?



I own coach but i want one of hers. A friend as one and loves it


----------



## joce01

YankeeDooney said:


> Looks good Jo. Another option instead of towels that may look cleaner is foam core. They sell it in Staples, maybe even Target. It is stiffer than cardboard, white, and can be cut to your shelf size.
> 
> You will fit more bags if you store sideways. Make tags labeling what's in the bag.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/handbag-storage-solutions-865810-10.html
> or
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/handbag-storage-solutions-865810-13.html
> or
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/handbag-storage-solutions-865810-23.html
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Thanks for the suggestions, I was wondering if there was something that would look better than towels.


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3104052
> 
> 
> I keep forgetting to get towels at the store to lay down on the bottom, but since Target is practically my 2nd home I'll remember one of these days. And there's always room for more in the near future




It looks great. You almost have it filled up! Target is almost my second home too. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Does anyone else use an Erin Condren planner?




Hi T, I use a Happy Planner. It's very similar to Erin Condren. I just started using mine and I'm not quite in a groove yet. Yours looks great! 

Here is the mess I made the other night while decorating. Who knew I had to make such a mess to plan and get organized? Lol!
And yes, Miss Olivia is right there with me. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

I might have to finally take the plunge on this upcoming Vitamix TSV.  [emoji106]

http://www.qvc.com/webapp/wcs/store...m_ite=HERO_K41953_VIM:VitamixMoreThanaBlender


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I might have to finally take the plunge on this upcoming Vitamix TSV.  [emoji106]
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/webapp/wcs/store...m_ite=HERO_K41953_VIM:VitamixMoreThanaBlender



Love my Vitamix, TB.  Go for it!!


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> Hi T, I use a Happy Planner. It's very similar to Erin Condren. I just started using mine and I'm not quite in a groove yet. Yours looks great!
> 
> Here is the mess I made the other night while decorating. Who knew I had to make such a mess to plan and get organized? Lol!
> And yes, Miss Olivia is right there with me. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3104311


Yes, it is messy to decorate and plan, ha. Fun though. Great picture!


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> I might have to finally take the plunge on this upcoming Vitamix TSV.  [emoji106]
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/webapp/wcs/store...m_ite=HERO_K41953_VIM:VitamixMoreThanaBlender


I love my Vitamix also.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I might have to finally take the plunge on this upcoming Vitamix TSV.  [emoji106]
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/webapp/wcs/store...m_ite=HERO_K41953_VIM:VitamixMoreThanaBlender




Love, love, love the Vitamix! I like this one but it's not the "under the cabinet" version. Not sure if that matters to you or not. I have the one that's the same in ounces but the container is shorter so it just slides right under your cabinets on the counter. I don't think this one does. I say go for it!! It's the next best thing next to a Dooney. [emoji16]


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I love my Vitamix also.




I love my nutribullet but there are things it can't do. [emoji4]



PcanTannedBty said:


> Love, love, love the Vitamix! I like this one but it's not the "under the cabinet" version. Not sure if that matters to you or not. I have the one that's the same in ounces but the container is shorter so it just slides right under your cabinets on the counter. I don't think this one does. I say go for it!! It's the next best thing next to a Dooney. [emoji16]




Oh no, thanks for pointing that out. That might be a deal breaker for me. I'll have to watch the presentation and decide then.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

OMG... Was at the airport picking my daughter up from her vacation in a Hawaii (yup, lucky her) and low and behold... I ran into a subscriber!!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. It was amazing. It was so cute because she felt bad for carrying a Kate Spade Crossbody. She was like "OMG, of all days I decide to carry my KS, I run into my favorite YouTuber". She was sooo cute and funny. She made me feel like I was Sue Clifton or better yet... Peter Dooney! She said she spotted me out because I had on a jumper that I featured in my July 4th video and she loved the outfit and bag I featured. It was so amazing, so I had to share with you ladies.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I love my nutribullet but there are things it can't do. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, thanks for pointing that out. That might be a deal breaker for me. I'll have to watch the presentation and decide then.




Great... Either way you can't go wrong... Same quality.


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> I love my nutribullet but there are things it can't do. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, thanks for pointing that out. That might be a deal breaker for me. I'll have to watch the presentation and decide then.


You don't have to keep the container on top. I keep my container beside the bottom sometimes. In the dish drainer a lot since I use it so much and after washing, it dries there. I also have the shorter container for making peanut butter.


----------



## Suzwhat

Trudysmom said:


> Does anyone else use an Erin Condren planner?



I have an Erin Condren horizontal.  This is my first year with ECLP.



PcanTannedBty said:


> I use the Lily Pulitzer because it's a vertical planned. I like the space, especially since I use mine as an inspirational/motivational/spiritual journal.
> 
> View attachment 3103344
> View attachment 3103345



I had a Lily Pulitzer one last year.  Very pretty and colorful.





Twoboyz said:


> Hi T, I use a Happy Planner. It's very similar to Erin Condren. I just started using mine and I'm not quite in a groove yet. Yours looks great!
> 
> Here is the mess I made the other night while decorating. Who knew I had to make such a mess to plan and get organized? Lol!
> And yes, Miss Olivia is right there with me. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3104311




I am still looking for planner peace, so I watch a lot of planner videos.  I like your Olivia in the background!

Here's my current planner.
	

		
			
		

		
	




I think I will go back to the Moleskine planner I've used for years..the larger version of this Peanuts one.  Right now I carry the small Peanuts one with me and leave the EC one at home.


----------



## elbgrl

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG... Was at the airport picking my daughter up from her vacation in a Hawaii (yup, lucky her) and low and behold... I ran into a subscriber!!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. It was amazing. It was so cute because she felt bad for carrying a Kate Spade Crossbody. She was like "OMG, of all days I decide to carry my KS, I run into my favorite YouTuber". She was sooo cute and funny. She made me feel like I was Sue Clifton or better yet... Peter Dooney! She said she spotted me out because I had on a jumper that I featured in my July 4th video and she loved the outfit and bag I featured. It was so amazing, so I had to share with you ladies.




GF that is so cool!  I need to get busy and watch some of these videos you gals are doing.


----------



## elbgrl

Here is my planner, Vera Bradley.  I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one that likes the written word rather than my phone or tablet for a planner.


----------



## elbgrl

Oops here she is


----------



## Suzwhat

elbgrl said:


> Oops here she is
> 
> View attachment 3105797




Pretty!


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG... Was at the airport picking my daughter up from her vacation in a Hawaii (yup, lucky her) and low and behold... I ran into a subscriber!!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. It was amazing. It was so cute because she felt bad for carrying a Kate Spade Crossbody. She was like "OMG, of all days I decide to carry my KS, I run into my favorite YouTuber". She was sooo cute and funny. She made me feel like I was Sue Clifton or better yet... Peter Dooney! She said she spotted me out because I had on a jumper that I featured in my July 4th video and she loved the outfit and bag I featured. It was so amazing, so I had to share with you ladies.




You are fabulous and famous!  [emoji180]


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG... Was at the airport picking my daughter up from her vacation in a Hawaii (yup, lucky her) and low and behold... I ran into a subscriber!!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. It was amazing. It was so cute because she felt bad for carrying a Kate Spade Crossbody. She was like "OMG, of all days I decide to carry my KS, I run into my favorite YouTuber". She was sooo cute and funny. She made me feel like I was Sue Clifton or better yet... Peter Dooney! She said she spotted me out because I had on a jumper that I featured in my July 4th video and she loved the outfit and bag I featured. It was so amazing, so I had to share with you ladies.



You are our resident celebrity PTB!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> You are our resident celebrity PTB!




Lol... NOT! Honestly, I hate attention like that. Though you may can't tell through my videos (or maybe you can, lol) I'm a pretty quiet, shy and reserved person. It was pretty cool though. We talked bags for a few minutes but I had to rush off to meet my daughter at the gate.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Suzwhat said:


> You are fabulous and famous!  [emoji180]




Lol... It was kinda cool but far from famous! [emoji16]


----------



## hydrangeagirl

You do such a wonderful job in your videos and your pretty face sticks in everyone's mind!! I think I'd recognize you too if I saw you!!  Good for you


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hydrangeagirl said:


> You do such a wonderful job in your videos and your pretty face sticks in everyone's mind!! I think I'd recognize you too if I saw you!!  Good for you




Awww... Thank you! [emoji7].


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Question... I have QVC credits on my account... Does anyone know how to use them when making a purchase or where do they show up when I'm signed in to the Q? I don't see them as an option when I check out.


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> Question... I have QVC credits on my account... Does anyone know how to use them when making a purchase or where do they show up when I'm signed in to the Q? I don't see them as an option when I check out.




I'm not sure if this is the same thing, but when I had a negative balance on my Q card, they automatically used it next time I purchased something and used that card.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Suzwhat said:


> I'm not sure if this is the same thing, but when I had a negative balance on my Q card, they automatically used it next time I purchased something and used that card.




I returned something and they gave my refund as a credit to my account vs putting it back on my credit card. I was ok with that but now I want to use those credits to purchase something else.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I love my nutribullet but there are things it can't do. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, thanks for pointing that out. That might be a deal breaker for me. I'll have to watch the presentation and decide then.




Did you pick up the Vitamix girlfriend? I'm looking at the presentation and even though I have one that's just a couple years old, it makes me wanna another one. The presentations are awesome!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Did you pick up the Vitamix girlfriend? I'm looking at the presentation and even though I have one that's just a couple years old, it makes me wanna another one. The presentations are awesome!


I have had my Vitamix for a while. I love to watch the presentations.


----------



## Trudysmom

will resize the photo.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

awww, adorable...


----------



## Trudysmom

The wild birds are enjoying the swing I bought for the hummingbirds.


----------



## elbgrl

Trudysmom said:


> The wild birds are enjoying the swing I bought for the hummingbirds.



Oh how sweet, I love birds!


----------



## YankeeDooney

elbgrl said:


> Oh how sweet, I love birds!


Me too....hence the ostrich "birdie" obsession. 

Nice photo TM!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> The wild birds are enjoying the swing I bought for the hummingbirds.




So beautiful and peaceful.


----------



## BlazenHsss

I had this crazy dream that me and Pecan Tanned beauty were roommates.
I had just bought this Dooney Florentine Zip flap in natural, and being that PTB has far more superior Doonynista powers than myself, she was looking it over. Next thing I know, she is cutting vee shapes out of the pockets! Saying that's how the ladies alter their Dooneys where she comes from. And I was mortified! And soooooooo angry! She ruined my Flo! 
...Also our apartment was haunted with a destructive poltergeist that only bugged me. PTB was smooth sailing and peacefulful in that place.

Moral of the story:  Don't drink ginger cucumber martinis before bed. Certainly not four of them. Makes you ANGRY and stressed!
Heh.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BlazenHsss said:


> I had this crazy dream that me and Pecan Tanned beauty were roommates.
> I had just bought this Dooney Florentine Zip flap in natural, and being that PTB has far more superior Doonynista powers than myself, she was looking it over. Next thing I know, she is cutting vee shapes out of the pockets! Saying that's how the ladies alter their Dooneys where she comes from. And I was mortified! And soooooooo angry! She ruined my Flo!
> ...Also our apartment was haunted with a destructive poltergeist that only bugged me. PTB was smooth sailing and peacefulful in that place.
> 
> Moral of the story:  Don't drink ginger cucumber martinis before bed. Certainly not four of them. Makes you ANGRY and stressed!
> Heh.




LMBO, lmbo... Lmbo!!! OMG... Girl, you made that day with that one. Now that's funny!!! Isn't it crazy at what these dang bags can do to us. 

And for the record, I would neeeever cut up your bag, especially triangles... I hate triangles, squares maybe but not circles. PLease don't me mad at me. Lol. I'll beat that monster up next time. I gotcha back. 

Still LMBO!!! Love it!!!


----------



## BlazenHsss

PcanTannedBty said:


> LMBO, lmbo... Lmbo!!! OMG... Girl, you made that day with that one. Now that's funny!!! Isn't it crazy at what these dang bags can do to us.
> 
> And for the record, I would neeeever cut up your bag, especially triangles... I hate triangles, squares maybe but not circles. PLease don't me mad at me. Lol. I'll beat that monster up next time. I gotcha back.
> 
> Still LMBO!!! Love it!!!


And it HAD to be a natural Florentine. Gawd. 

Clearly, I need a vacation.

Because that haunted apartment after a cut up Dooney, was spazzing me out.

.....I'm so tired today!! LOL


----------



## YankeeDooney

BlazenHsss said:


> I had this crazy dream that me and Pecan Tanned beauty were roommates.
> I had just bought this Dooney Florentine Zip flap in natural, and being that PTB has far more superior Doonynista powers than myself, she was looking it over. Next thing I know, she is cutting vee shapes out of the pockets! Saying that's how the ladies alter their Dooneys where she comes from. And I was mortified! And soooooooo angry! She ruined my Flo!
> ...Also our apartment was haunted with a destructive poltergeist that only bugged me. PTB was smooth sailing and peacefulful in that place.
> 
> Moral of the story:  Don't drink ginger cucumber martinis before bed. Certainly not four of them. Makes you ANGRY and stressed!
> Heh.


----------



## RozEnix

BlazenHsss said:


> I had this crazy dream that me and Pecan Tanned beauty were roommates.
> I had just bought this Dooney Florentine Zip flap in natural, and being that PTB has far more superior Doonynista powers than myself, she was looking it over. Next thing I know, she is cutting vee shapes out of the pockets! Saying that's how the ladies alter their Dooneys where she comes from. And I was mortified! And soooooooo angry! She ruined my Flo!
> ...Also our apartment was haunted with a destructive poltergeist that only bugged me. PTB was smooth sailing and peacefulful in that place.
> 
> Moral of the story:  Don't drink ginger cucumber martinis before bed. Certainly not four of them. Makes you ANGRY and stressed!
> Heh.


Coffee meet keyboard. 
That is hilarious.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Did you pick up the Vitamix girlfriend? I'm looking at the presentation and even though I have one that's just a couple years old, it makes me wanna another one. The presentations are awesome!




Sorry I'm so late in responding. No, I didn't because of the under the cabinet thing you mentioned. That was a deal breaker for me. It was such a good price that I was considering it but I think I'll be much happier if it fits under the cabinet, especially since I'll have it for a long time. Thanks for letting me know because I never would have known that little detail. Haha, another one huh? I love watching the presentations too.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG... Was at the airport picking my daughter up from her vacation in a Hawaii (yup, lucky her) and low and behold... I ran into a subscriber!!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. It was amazing. It was so cute because she felt bad for carrying a Kate Spade Crossbody. She was like "OMG, of all days I decide to carry my KS, I run into my favorite YouTuber". She was sooo cute and funny. She made me feel like I was Sue Clifton or better yet... Peter Dooney! She said she spotted me out because I had on a jumper that I featured in my July 4th video and she loved the outfit and bag I featured. It was so amazing, so I had to share with you ladies.




This is so cool! You're a star [emoji4]. Haha I got a chuckle about her feeling bad she carried her Kate Spade. Cute [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> You don't have to keep the container on top. I keep my container beside the bottom sometimes. In the dish drainer a lot since I use it so much and after washing, it dries there. I also have the shorter container for making peanut butter.




Now I wish I had gotten it. [emoji53] come to think of it it would probably be sitting in my dish drainer most of the time too because that's where my nutribullet cup is. I didn't think this through good enough.


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> I have an Erin Condren horizontal.  This is my first year with ECLP.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Lily Pulitzer one last year.  Very pretty and colorful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still looking for planner peace, so I watch a lot of planner videos.  I like your Olivia in the background!
> 
> Here's my current planner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105682
> 
> 
> I think I will go back to the Moleskine planner I've used for years..the larger version of this Peanuts one.  Right now I carry the small Peanuts one with me and leave the EC one at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105688




Thanks Suz! Cute planners!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> The wild birds are enjoying the swing I bought for the hummingbirds.




So cute! You are such an awesome photographer. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

BlazenHsss said:


> I had this crazy dream that me and Pecan Tanned beauty were roommates.
> I had just bought this Dooney Florentine Zip flap in natural, and being that PTB has far more superior Doonynista powers than myself, she was looking it over. Next thing I know, she is cutting vee shapes out of the pockets! Saying that's how the ladies alter their Dooneys where she comes from. And I was mortified! And soooooooo angry! She ruined my Flo!
> ...Also our apartment was haunted with a destructive poltergeist that only bugged me. PTB was smooth sailing and peacefulful in that place.
> 
> Moral of the story:  Don't drink ginger cucumber martinis before bed. Certainly not four of them. Makes you ANGRY and stressed!
> Heh.




OMG I am laughing so hard....[emoji23]


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Hi T, I use a Happy Planner. It's very similar to Erin Condren. I just started using mine and I'm not quite in a groove yet. Yours looks great!
> 
> Here is the mess I made the other night while decorating. Who knew I had to make such a mess to plan and get organized? Lol!
> And yes, Miss Olivia is right there with me. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3104311


Miss Olivia is beautiful. Your planner looks great. Im still trying to rember to write in mine. I use a to do list on my phone, planner is for staying on track with bills, day to day observations and a weekly down low of everything learned, stuff I need to work on etc.

How are you liking Olivia?


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Miss Olivia is beautiful. Your planner looks great. Im still trying to rember to write in mine. I use a to do list on my phone, planner is for staying on track with bills, day to day observations and a weekly down low of everything learned, stuff I need to work on etc.
> 
> 
> 
> How are you liking Olivia?




I also use my phone to keep track of a lot. I'm loving Olivia! I carried her for over a week straight which is odd for me. It's just such a cute and simple bag. The caramel color goes with everything so I didn't have an issue with any outfits. I'm happy i got her. Thanks for asking. I hope all is well and your kitchen project is going well.


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> Hi T, I use a Happy Planner. It's very similar to Erin Condren. I just started using mine and I'm not quite in a groove yet. Yours looks great!
> 
> Here is the mess I made the other night while decorating. Who knew I had to make such a mess to plan and get organized? Lol!
> And yes, Miss Olivia is right there with me. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3104311



I really like the pebbled Olivia.  I also like the Gretta DB siggie one. 

I get a kick out of watching some of the planner vids on youtube.  OMG, that is more like scrapbooking than what I consider planning!  I had no idea that was going on.  You have to plan time to plan.....LOL!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> I really like the pebbled Olivia.  I also like the Gretta DB siggie one.
> 
> I get a kick out of watching some of the planner vids on youtube.  OMG, that is more like scrapbooking than what I consider planning!  I had no idea that was going on.  You have to plan time to plan.....LOL!




Haha I know! I had no idea there was such a big community out there. It's interesting to see how people use them.


----------



## Trudysmom

Yes, there are so many videos and forums about  planners. SO much fun. I use Erin Condren and they are so good for planning, journaling, and decorating.
I also have the address book that is just as cute as my planners.  Fun to also have pouches for the books.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Yes, there are so many videos and forums about  planners. SO much fun. I use Erin Condren and they are so good for planning, journaling, and decorating.
> I also have the address book that is just as cute as my planners.  Fun to also have pouches for the books.




Pretty EC planner T! I love the cases.


----------



## elbgrl

Trudysmom said:


> Yes, there are so many videos and forums about  planners. SO much fun. I use Erin Condren and they are so good for planning, journaling, and decorating.
> I also have the address book that is just as cute as my planners.  Fun to also have pouches for the books.



Really cute TM!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Pulled out Miss Flo Chelsea today and  I love this bag BUT I just found the resin coming up on one of the handles on the area where your hand goes. I'm thinking about returning to the Q for an exchange or sending in to Dooney for a repair. This one is perfect (all smooth, no scratches, etc), so I'm nervous that if I exchange, I may end up with a dud. AND... This is a full price bag so I can't let this slide... What do you all think? Chance with the Q or send to Dooney? I've never sent to Dooney before. Vic, how was your experience and why did you choose to send to Dooney vs back to the store for an exchange? Keep in mind that I've only carried this bag 3-4 times.


----------



## MiaBorsa

How long have you had the bag?   You can buy bottles of that stuff to coat the raw edges if it ever comes totally off.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> How long have you had the bag?   You can buy bottles of that stuff to coat the raw edges if it ever comes totally off.




Since July... Only carried 3-4 times including today. Ahhhh ok. Do you know what it's called and easy to apply because I really
Don't want to send her in or exchange.


----------



## Suzwhat

I've never tried this but have it in case my GILI Roma tote starts to have the problem.
http://warfieldfamily.com/2013/02/how-to-fix-a-leather-purse-strap/


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out Miss Flo Chelsea today and  I love this bag BUT I just found the resin coming up on one of the handles on the area where your hand goes. I'm thinking about returning to the Q for an exchange or sending in to Dooney for a repair. This one is perfect (all smooth, no scratches, etc), so I'm nervous that if I exchange, I may end up with a dud. AND... This is a full price bag so I can't let this slide... What do you all think? Chance with the Q or send to Dooney? I've never sent to Dooney before. Vic, how was your experience and why did you choose to send to Dooney vs back to the store for an exchange? Keep in mind that I've only carried this bag 3-4 times.
> 
> View attachment 3116388


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> When I got my Olivia , it was from a store in New York I just happened to call cause someone on here recommended it ! They were awesome with me over the phone . They had told me that there was only one more and it was all wrapped up the plastic so I figured that sensing to Dooney would be the best route since they had told me it was last one and that was back during the Fourth of July sale . I was please with their service !




Thank you so much V... I have a decision to make.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Since July... Only carried 3-4 times including today. Ahhhh ok. Do you know what it's called and easy to apply because I really
> Don't want to send her in or exchange.



I think the stuff is called "Edge Kote".  I have seen posts about it on the Coach Rehab and Rescue thread.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> I think the stuff is called "Edge Kote".  I have seen posts about it on the Coach Rehab and Rescue thread.




I think I'll check that out because I really don't want to exchange it or deal with the sending in to Dooney, etc. I normally don't register my bags because I've never had any issues but I think I will with this one incase I have more trouble with it later. Thanks for responding!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Suzwhat said:


> I've never tried this but have it in case my GILI Roma tote starts to have the problem.
> http://warfieldfamily.com/2013/02/how-to-fix-a-leather-purse-strap/




Ahhh.. Never heard of this! Thank you. I think it's worth a try. Thank you!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pulled out Miss Flo Chelsea today and  I love this bag BUT I just found the resin coming up on one of the handles on the area where your hand goes. I'm thinking about returning to the Q for an exchange or sending in to Dooney for a repair. This one is perfect (all smooth, no scratches, etc), so I'm nervous that if I exchange, I may end up with a dud. AND... This is a full price bag so I can't let this slide... What do you all think? Chance with the Q or send to Dooney? I've never sent to Dooney before. Vic, how was your experience and why did you choose to send to Dooney vs back to the store for an exchange? Keep in mind that I've only carried this bag 3-4 times.
> 
> View attachment 3116388


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> I've never tried this but have it in case my GILI Roma tote starts to have the problem.
> http://warfieldfamily.com/2013/02/how-to-fix-a-leather-purse-strap/




Thanks for this link Suz. I have bookmarked it for future need. [emoji4]


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahhh.. Never heard of this! Thank you. I think it's worth a try. Thank you!


Oh, I believe I have seen this stuff in Michaels. I need this for one of my Coach bags. Thanks for finding the info!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> This is a tough call. I'd be afraid to send it back for exchange too. I think I'd go with Suz's suggested fix first and then if that wasn't successful I might try ordering a new one from QVC. If that one is a nice one id send back for refund the defective one. It's always a gamble. Sorry this is happening. [emoji17]




I agree TB!! Tough one. With all these horror stories with the Q lately, I think I can doctor her up and she'll be fine. Can't change sending my 97% perfect bag back and getting a doozie in return. I've already broken her in and I love it. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahhh.. Never heard of this! Thank you. I think it's worth a try. Thank you!







Twoboyz said:


> Thanks for this link Suz. I have bookmarked it for future need. [emoji4]







YankeeDooney said:


> Oh, I believe I have seen this stuff in Michaels. I need this for one of my Coach bags. Thanks for finding the info!




Glad I had it to share.


----------



## BlazenHsss

PcanTannedBty said:


> I agree TB!! Tough one. With all these horror stories with the Q lately, I think I can doctor her up and she'll be fine. Can't change sending my 97% perfect bag back and getting a doozie in return. I've already broken her in and I love it. Thanks for the input.


Now....for me it would depend on what sort of repair Dooney would do if I sent it in.
If they're just going to reseal it, yeah I'd try to do that myself.
But if I was going to get an entire replacement handle, then I'd send it.


----------



## Live It Up

Oh gosh, I've been away from the forum for a while and don't know how to get caught up. I took a road trip back to my college to meet up with some old friends. It was fabulous! But all that driving caught up with me and upon returning home, I was laid up with a  kidney infection. Ugh! I got a clean bill of health from my doctor today and told just to rest, drink lots of water and that should help recharge my batteties. 

I've missed all y'all!


----------



## Suzwhat

Live It Up said:


> Oh gosh, I've been away from the forum for a while and don't know how to get caught up. I took a road trip back to my college to meet up with some old friends. It was fabulous! But all that driving caught up with me and upon returning home, I was laid up with a  kidney infection. Ugh! I got a clean bill of health from my doctor today and told just to rest, drink lots of water and that should help recharge my batteties.
> 
> 
> 
> I've missed all y'all!




Glad you are on the mend!


----------



## Live It Up

Suzwhat said:


> Glad you are on the mend!



Thanks!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Live It Up said:


> Oh gosh, I've been away from the forum for a while and don't know how to get caught up. I took a road trip back to my college to meet up with some old friends. It was fabulous! But all that driving caught up with me and upon returning home, I was laid up with a  kidney infection. Ugh! I got a clean bill of health from my doctor today and told just to rest, drink lots of water and that should help recharge my batteties.
> 
> 
> 
> I've missed all y'all!




Oh wow!!! I'm glad you're feeling better (whew) and got to hang with old friends. I bet that was fun! Glad to see you back! We're still here... "Looney for Dooney". Lol


----------



## Live It Up

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh wow!!! I'm glad you're feeling better (whew) and got to hang with old friends. I bet that was fun! Glad to see you back! We're still here... "Looney for Dooney". Lol



It was a wonderful getaway. But it showed me that I'm not as young as I used to be. I used to be able to hop in my car and drive 2 or 3 days and recover rather quickly. Next road trip I take, I'll take a little more time getting there and back.


----------



## lovethatduck

MiaBorsa said:


> I think the stuff is called "Edge Kote".  I have seen posts about it on the Coach Rehab and Rescue thread.



This.  

Comes in different colors, plus clear.


----------



## MaryBel

Live It Up said:


> Oh gosh, I've been away from the forum for a while and don't know how to get caught up. I took a road trip back to my college to meet up with some old friends. It was fabulous! But all that driving caught up with me and upon returning home, I was laid up with a  kidney infection. Ugh! I got a clean bill of health from my doctor today and told just to rest, drink lots of water and that should help recharge my batteties.
> 
> I've missed all y'all!




Glad to hear you are getting better! Just take it easy!


----------



## Live It Up

MaryBel said:


> Glad to hear you are getting better! Just take it easy!




Thanks. I am taking it easy, but it sure feels like I'm being lazy. LOL


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> Oh gosh, I've been away from the forum for a while and don't know how to get caught up. I took a road trip back to my college to meet up with some old friends. It was fabulous! But all that driving caught up with me and upon returning home, I was laid up with a  kidney infection. Ugh! I got a clean bill of health from my doctor today and told just to rest, drink lots of water and that should help recharge my batteties.
> 
> 
> 
> I've missed all y'all!




Goodness!! Glad you are starting to feel better now!


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Goodness!! Glad you are starting to feel better now!



Thanks, *NAC*. I'm on the mend and hope to be back to my old self by next week.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I may have just ordered an as is Ivy Flo Satchel from Q. 

Please think good thoughts and cross fingers that I get a good one. And that I don't have to send her back. 

I should have her on Wednesday.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I may have just ordered an as is Ivy Flo Satchel from Q.
> 
> Please think good thoughts and cross fingers that I get a good one. And that I don't have to send her back.
> 
> I should have her on Wednesday.


I hope it will be a perfect bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I hope it will be a perfect bag!




Thanks!! Me too!! I'm always nervous about as is purchases. My Violet Flo was an as is and she's perfect. I'm hoping my luck continues.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I may have just ordered an as is Ivy Flo Satchel from Q.
> 
> Please think good thoughts and cross fingers that I get a good one. And that I don't have to send her back.
> 
> I should have her on Wednesday.




Thinking good thoughts for you NAC! I hope she's perfect. [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I may have just ordered an as is Ivy Flo Satchel from Q.
> 
> Please think good thoughts and cross fingers that I get a good one. And that I don't have to send her back.
> 
> I should have her on Wednesday.



Fingers crossed!!   I love the ivy.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I may have just ordered an as is Ivy Flo Satchel from Q.
> 
> Please think good thoughts and cross fingers that I get a good one. And that I don't have to send her back.
> 
> I should have her on Wednesday.


 
I have an as-is and it was nearly perfect.  She had a couple of small dents that seem to have filled out with conditioning and or the humidity from this summer.  Hope you get a nice one and that she is as smooth as mine!!  The Ivy in the Florentine satchel is a lovely saturated dark color, I think you'll love her!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Thinking good thoughts for you NAC! I hope she's perfect. [emoji4]




Thanks!  Me too!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Fingers crossed!!   I love the ivy.




Thanks!  I think the Ivy will be a good neutral in a way.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hydrangeagirl said:


> I have an as-is and it was nearly perfect.  She had a couple of small dents that seem to have filled out with conditioning and or the humidity from this summer.  Hope you get a nice one and that she is as smooth as mine!!  The Ivy in the Florentine satchel is a lovely saturated dark color, I think you'll love her!!




Fingers crossed!  I'm hoping the as is Angels will be looking out for me. If not, back she goes.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Well, the dates for the Brahmin Tent Sale have been announced. It starts September 18th at 9 a.m. and runs through Sunday Sept. 20th. I have been dying to go to one of these. I googled the directions again and it is about 2.5 hours if not more. Can't decide if I want to go through the hassle although it would be a fun adventure (I think). I imagine it would be the same fun as the Dooney Tent Sale, minus the bitter cold and wind while standing in line. Typically you have to get there first thing on the first day for best selection. I would have to leave super early, then hit rush hour traffic....yikes. Is it worth it?


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Well, the dates for the Brahmin Tent Sale have been announced. It starts September 18th at 9 a.m. and runs through Sunday Sept. 20th. I have been dying to go to one of these. I googled the directions again and it is about 2.5 hours if not more. Can't decide if I want to go through the hassle although it would be a fun adventure (I think). I imagine it would be the same fun as the Dooney Tent Sale, minus the bitter cold and wind while standing in line. Typically you have to get there first thing on the first day for best selection. I would have to leave super early, then hit rush hour traffic....yikes. Is it worth it?




I would go but as my DH says 'I'm crazy' 


It would be fun to go but I'd need a big budget as I can imagine there would be lots of goodies that I'd love to get! Too bad I'm not close enough!


----------



## BlazenHsss

MaryBel said:


> I would go but as my DH says 'I'm crazy'
> 
> 
> It would be fun to go but I'd need a big budget as I can imagine there would be lots of goodies that I'd love to get! Too bad I'm not close enough!


Somebody tell me what DH means on this forum.
Because every time one of you posts it, in my head I hear
"Damn Husband".


----------



## MrsKC

BlazenHsss said:


> Somebody tell me what DH means on this forum.
> Because every time one of you posts it, in my head I hear
> "Damn Husband".



Hilarious! ! It means DEAR husband .


----------



## BlazenHsss

MrsKC said:


> Hilarious! ! It means DEAR husband .


Ohhhhhhh, hah!
.....I must just be jaded. :lolots:


----------



## MaryBel

BlazenHsss said:


> Somebody tell me what DH means on this forum.
> Because every time one of you posts it, in my head I hear
> "Damn Husband".


 
Well, I guess it could mean that too


----------



## queenofmyhouse

BlazenHsss said:


> Somebody tell me what DH means on this forum.
> Because every time one of you posts it, in my head I hear
> "Damn Husband".



Ha! I thought it meant Dooney husband!


----------



## Live It Up

BlazenHsss said:


> Somebody tell me what DH means on this forum.
> Because every time one of you posts it, in my head I hear
> "Damn Husband".



:lolots: A few years back, I was asking the same question. One of my friends gave me a rather crude answer, which has unfortunately, stuck in my mind. She said DH stood for D**k Head!


----------



## MrsKC

BlazenHsss said:


> Ohhhhhhh, hah!
> .....I must just be jaded. :lolots:





MaryBel said:


> Well, I guess it could mean that too





queenofmyhouse said:


> Ha! I thought it meant Dooney husband!





Live It Up said:


> :lolots: A few years back, I was asking the same question. One of my friends gave me a rather crude answer, which has unfortunately, stuck in my mind. She said DH stood for D**k Head!




Girls, girls, .....also, DD is dear daughter, DS is dear son, DMIL-dear mother in law.....you get the picture .


----------



## Trudysmom

I just say hubby.


----------



## Suzwhat

My thankful thought for today is I"m so glad I found this forum and this group of people.  You are all so nice and give me such entertainment!  I really enjoy seeing and discussing your bags.  I learned about the Dooney (and other brand) YouTube videos from here too.  [emoji175][emoji180][emoji175]


----------



## Trudysmom

Suzwhat said:


> My thankful thought for today is I"m so glad I found this forum and this group of people.  You are all so nice and give me such entertainment!  I really enjoy seeing and discussing your bags.  I learned about the Dooney (and other brand) YouTube videos from here too.  [emoji175][emoji180][emoji175]


Yes, this is a fun group for sure!:tpfrox:


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Trudysmom said:


> Yes, this is a fun group for sure!:tpfrox:


 
Agree!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> My thankful thought for today is I"m so glad I found this forum and this group of people.  You are all so nice and give me such entertainment!  I really enjoy seeing and discussing your bags.  I learned about the Dooney (and other brand) YouTube videos from here too.  [emoji175][emoji180][emoji175]




+1 here too! Love this place and this group. [emoji4]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Grrr... Not really finding anything at the outlet. Was looking at. Sage Chelsea. Guess I don't need any bags that's why nothing is standing out.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Grrr... Not really finding anything at the outlet. Was looking at. Sage Chelsea. Guess I don't need any bags that's why nothing is standing out.




That's no fun. I was at Macy's today. What's a girl to do while her son is at hockey practice? Go to Macy's and look at bags. [emoji16] I actually fell in love with the olive small Lexington. Between that one and the olive zip zip, I liked the Lexi on better. I know I already have one, but I just love it in the olive! I'll have to wait for it to get to the outlet.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Watching some of the Q's presentations from last week and kinda frustrated that they can't get the colors straight. I've seen 3 bags that've mixed colors up on. Sue should know the colors blindfolded. Just venting!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Watching some of the Q's presentations from last week and kinda frustrated that they can't get the colors straight. I've seen 3 bags that've mixed colors up on. Sue should know the colors blindfolded. Just venting!




I hear you! It frustrates me too. Sue should know them backwards and forwards.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I hear you! It frustrates me too. Sue should know them backwards and forwards.




Exactly!!! Did I read here today that there is a show tonight? I don't see it on the guide.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Exactly!!! Did I read here today that there is a show tonight? I don't see it on the guide.




The guide should say The Find. It's an all Dooney edition. It on from 9:00-11:00 central time.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Watching some of the Q's presentations from last week and kinda frustrated that they can't get the colors straight. I've seen 3 bags that've mixed colors up on. Sue should know the colors blindfolded. Just venting!



Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...  I was *****ing about that during the shows.  If they can't keep them straight, why don't they put "cheat stickers" on the back of each bag with the color name?   (Or a little ribbon tag or something.)   SO annoying.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...  I was *****ing about that during the shows.  If they can't keep them straight, why don't they put "cheat stickers" on the back of each bag with the color name?   (Or a little ribbon tag or something.)   SO annoying.




Lol... Yes! The sad thing is that confused things even more.


----------



## joce01

I wasn't sure if I should post this under the Dooney wild thread or if it's been posted before but I saw this while flipping through my Glamour magazine!


----------



## MiaBorsa

*Attention GILI fans!*   October 26 TSV alert!!!    http://www.qvc.com/qvc.product.A273315.html


----------



## YankeeDooney

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3130322
> 
> I wasn't sure if I should post this under the Dooney wild thread or if it's been posted before but I saw this while flipping through my Glamour magazine!


I just took the same photo at the Salon today. It was in Elle magazine. What a coincidence.
A suede drawstring was featured in another part of the mag. Will try to post tomorrow.


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> View attachment 3130322
> 
> I wasn't sure if I should post this under the Dooney wild thread or if it's been posted before but I saw this while flipping through my Glamour magazine!




This is awesome! Now that I cancelled my order it's going to haunt me [emoji34]


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> *Attention GILI fans!*   October 26 TSV alert!!!    http://www.qvc.com/qvc.product.A273315.html




Cute bag. She has pigtails. [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Cute bag. She has pigtails. [emoji4]



LOL.  I don't care for it, but I'm sure it will be a big seller.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YD: Santorini. Lol. Girl, I keep messing that up. 

Why did the name of my "all in the family" thread change and put all that gibberish in where " are supposed to be? 

Does anyone know? It looks ugly


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> YD: Santorini. Lol. Girl, I keep messing that up.
> 
> Why did the name of my "all in the family" thread change and put all that gibberish in where " are supposed to be?
> 
> Does anyone know? It looks ugly


That's weird. It was ok and now no. Some weird HTML code thing. You could contact a moderator. Perhaps they can fix it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> That's weird. It was ok and now no. Some weird HTML code thing. You could contact a moderator. Perhaps they can fix it.




How do I do that?


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> How do I do that?


Go to bottom of page, to the black box. Under INFO, try the 'support' heading. You can start a thread to ask a question, I believe. Or contact an 'administrator'.....again, I am guessing here. Perhaps someone can help.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Go to bottom of page, to the black box. Under INFO, try the 'support' heading. You can start a thread to ask a question, I believe. Or contact an 'administrator'.....again, I am guessing here. Perhaps someone can help.




I found it. I contacted an admin. Thanks so much!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Go to bottom of page, to the black box. Under INFO, try the 'support' heading. You can start a thread to ask a question, I believe. Or contact an 'administrator'.....again, I am guessing here. Perhaps someone can help.




Oh... And Clayton's are coming. It's such a pain to get those out. [emoji21][emoji21]. Those are some big Bertha's.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh... And Clayton's are coming. It's such a pain to get those out. [emoji21][emoji21]. Those are some big Bertha's.


Yes dear. I am playing my tiny little violin for you.  lol.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

This was a super idea for a thread and I'm sure when most of us have time we will add to it.  There are some pictures that have already been posted on this thread and that thread that should be reposted on your thread.  I think your pictures are marvelous and I always enjoy looking at them, they are so professional.  I love all the pictures of course. seeing these bags IRL and being used is a real treat!!


----------



## Twoboyz

I know there is a thread dedicated to talking about the outlet SA's, but I think it's buried. Out of the blue I just got a call from the Aurora outlet from a very nice gentleman SA to let me know they have a bag I was interested in awhile back. I was so surprised to get the call. It was so long ago I had honestly forgotten about it. Very nice customer service from the Aurora, IL outlet. [emoji4]. Now I have a decision to make....


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> I know there is a thread dedicated to talking about the outlet SA's, but I think it's buried. Out of the blue I just got a call from the Aurora outlet from a very nice gentleman SA to let me know they have a bag I was interested in awhile back. I was so surprised to get the call. It was so long ago I had honestly forgotten about it. Very nice customer service from the Aurora, IL outlet. [emoji4]. Now I have a decision to make....




That is really great that he called you.  [emoji162][emoji162][emoji162]


----------



## YankeeDooney

Is anyone watching the ecilpse of the moon? So neat.


----------



## Live It Up

YankeeDooney said:


> Is anyone watching the ecilpse of the moon? So neat.




YES! My niece is visiting and we had a wonderful view of it from my parents' front yard. I can't see it from my house. Too many hills and trees.


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> Is anyone watching the ecilpse of the moon? So neat.


It was too cloudy here. I have seen a lot of pictures online. SO pretty.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I think the Ban Wagon is pulling into town!   I have been purse-bingeing for the past month or so with all the great fall bags.     I can resist the spring/summer bags fairly easily since I am not a big "pop of color" gal, but the fall stuff sucks me in like a Hoover.   I'm weak.    

I want something from the new Dooney lineup (probably a Barlow), but since none of them are ACTUALLY AVAILABLE TO BUY I've been safe there.     Hopefully they will have decent availability for the VIP sale this month.  Or maybe not.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I think the Ban Wagon is pulling into town!   I have been purse-bingeing for the past month or so with all the great fall bags.     I can resist the spring/summer bags fairly easily since I am not a big "pop of color" gal, but the fall stuff sucks me in like a Hoover.   I'm weak.
> 
> I want something from the new Dooney lineup (probably a Barlow), but since none of them are ACTUALLY AVAILABLE TO BUY I've been safe there.     Hopefully they will have decent availability for the VIP sale this month.  Or maybe not.




Choo chooo!!! All aboard! Or is that the ban train? Oh well make room for me. I want so many new fall bags. I think that's what's keeping my money in my pocket. I don't know what I want! I can't have all of them [emoji17]


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> That is really great that he called you.  [emoji162][emoji162][emoji162]




I was so surprised. [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Choo chooo!!! All aboard! Or is that the ban train? Oh well make room for me. I want so many new fall bags. I think that's what's keeping my money in my pocket. I don't know what I want! I can't have all of them [emoji17]



LOL.  I was doing so well until the fall bags came out.  SIGH.   Now I have a handbag hangover and no room in the closet.   Oh...but I am trading my olive zipzip for the pebbled hobo.  I think I will get more use from the hobo style.


----------



## Trudysmom

I am letting my silver hair grow in. It has been growing since July.


----------



## Live It Up

Trudysmom said:


> I am letting my silver hair grow in. It has been growing since July.



I'm right there with you. I have streaks of silver rapidly popping up. I've never colored my hair. Strawberry blonde is not an easy color to match, so I'll just have to embrace my streaks.


----------



## Trudysmom

Live It Up said:


> I'm right there with you. I have streaks of silver rapidly popping up. I've never colored my hair. Strawberry blonde is not an easy color to match, so I'll just have to embrace my streaks.


I started getting a few grays in my 20's. I colored my hair for years. I am ready to stop now.


----------



## Live It Up

Trudysmom said:


> I started getting a few grays in my 20's. I colored my hair for years. I am ready to stop now.



My silver streaks just started less than a year ago. At this rate, I won't have any of my natural color left by this time next year.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Trudysmom said:


> I started getting a few grays in my 20's. I colored my hair for years. I am ready to stop now.


 
I too started with the white hair in my 20s.  I colored it until I was about 40 and then made the big decision to let it go all white.  It was like being let out of jail!!  Just wash your hair, set it and done!!


----------



## MaryBel

GFs, today is National handbag day! 
Go and post the bag you are carrying in this thread


http://forum.purseblog.com/today-is...y-what-bag-are-you-carrying-today-923628.html


Let's make some noise for our lovely Dooneys!


----------



## YankeeDooney

*Connecticut Fall Foliage:  *Greetings forum friends. Just thought I would post a photo from yesterday....so beautiful here now.


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> *Connecticut Fall Foliage:  *Greetings forum friends. Just thought I would post a photo from yesterday....so beautiful here now.



That is postcard worthy!  Beautiful!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

YankeeDooney said:


> *Connecticut Fall Foliage:  *Greetings forum friends. Just thought I would post a photo from yesterday....so beautiful here now.


 

So lovely, there's nothing quite like New England's Fall foliage is there...


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> That is postcard worthy!  Beautiful!


 Thanks MKC. It's so pretty this time of year.



hydrangeagirl said:


> So lovely, there's nothing quite like New England's Fall foliage is there...


 Thanks HG. You know it. I must take more photos before the leaves fall.


----------



## lovethatduck

YankeeDooney said:


> *Connecticut Fall Foliage:  *Greetings forum friends. Just thought I would post a photo from yesterday....so beautiful here now.



Ooh, wow!

Thank you for sharing this view!


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> *Connecticut Fall Foliage:  *Greetings forum friends. Just thought I would post a photo from yesterday....so beautiful here now.


It is a beautiful photo!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> *Connecticut Fall Foliage:  *Greetings forum friends. Just thought I would post a photo from yesterday....so beautiful here now.




That's just breathtaking GF! 
We should all do the same to share how our neck of the woods looks. It's interesting to see all the different places!


----------



## MrsKC

MB, that is a great idea! Here is a picture our my back door---central IN. These leaves have not peaked yet but some in the area have. Gorgeous here now!
Let's see everyone's !!!


----------



## macde90

Beautiful. It really does look like a postcard.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lovethatduck said:


> Ooh, wow!
> 
> Thank you for sharing this view!





Trudysmom said:


> It is a beautiful photo!





MaryBel said:


> That's just breathtaking GF!
> We should all do the same to share how our neck of the woods looks. It's interesting to see all the different places!





macde90 said:


> Beautiful. It really does look like a postcard.



Thanks ladies. It really is lovely this time of year, however I dread when the leaves fall.
I am hoping to get more photos done in the next few days.

MB, I think that is a great idea. It's really interesting to see different scenery.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> MB, that is a great idea! Here is a picture our my back door---central IN. These leaves have not peaked yet but some in the area have. Gorgeous here now!
> Let's see everyone's !!!


Nice MKC! Is that a cornfield back there?


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> Nice MKC! Is that a cornfield back there?



Yes, it's a cornfield. We actually live in a subdivision. The view out my front door is very different from my back door. The HOA rents out the space behind us to a farmer. I love to look out and see the crops!


----------



## MrsKC

Just reporting in on a couple of things. 
I ordered the Calistia curling brush last Saturday. My hair is basically one length and at the shoulder. When I actually "do" my hair I put product in and blow dry with a 1.5 in round brush. It looks the best this way. Well......sometimes that is a pain, so I wanted to try the curling brush with the larger barrel. I will say I have used it three times and I am very pleased. It is the next best thing to blow drying/round brushing. 

The other thing is that I carried my brown suede Tobi tote today (which I love). I noted it looks like something got spilled on it on the top corner of the bag. I don't think I did this......where the are is would be behind me when I am carrying it. I think someone came up behind me and got something on it. Anyway, I tried just tap water to get it off but no luck. So next I will try some mild soap. It has not ruined the bag, but it is disappointing as I do take good care of these beauties.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MrsKC said:


> Just reporting in on a couple of things.
> I ordered the Calistia curling brush last Saturday. My hair is basically one length and at the shoulder. When I actually "do" my hair I put product in and blow dry with a 1.5 in round brush. It looks the best this way. Well......sometimes that is a pain, so I wanted to try the curling brush with the larger barrel. I will say I have used it three times and I am very pleased. It is the next best thing to blow drying/round brushing.
> 
> The other thing is that I carried my brown suede Tobi tote today (which I love). I noted it looks like something got spilled on it on the top corner of the bag. I don't think I did this......where the are is would be behind me when I am carrying it. I think someone came up behind me and got something on it. Anyway, I tried just tap water to get it off but no luck. So next I will try some mild soap. It has not ruined the bag, but it is disappointing as I do take good care of these beauties.


 

I hope you can get the stain out, did it soak through to the inside of the bag?  Maybe a gentle brushing might help.  So sorry, I can only imagine how frustrating this must be especially when we ourselves are so careful with our bags.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> *Connecticut Fall Foliage:  *Greetings forum friends. Just thought I would post a photo from yesterday....so beautiful here now.







MrsKC said:


> MB, that is a great idea! Here is a picture our my back door---central IN. These leaves have not peaked yet but some in the area have. Gorgeous here now!
> Let's see everyone's !!!




Beautiful scenery! I would love to see that everyday. I have to look at my neighbors garage as I look out of my back window. The trees here are still pretty green overall. I hope they change before they all fall off. Thanks for sharing your pretty fall colors.


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Just reporting in on a couple of things.
> I ordered the Calistia curling brush last Saturday. My hair is basically one length and at the shoulder. When I actually "do" my hair I put product in and blow dry with a 1.5 in round brush. It looks the best this way. Well......sometimes that is a pain, so I wanted to try the curling brush with the larger barrel. I will say I have used it three times and I am very pleased. It is the next best thing to blow drying/round brushing.
> 
> The other thing is that I carried my brown suede Tobi tote today (which I love). I noted it looks like something got spilled on it on the top corner of the bag. I don't think I did this......where the are is would be behind me when I am carrying it. I think someone came up behind me and got something on it. Anyway, I tried just tap water to get it off but no luck. So next I will try some mild soap. It has not ruined the bag, but it is disappointing as I do take good care of these beauties.




I have the Calista tools styling tool too and I really like it. It's my go to styling tool. I find blow drying with a round brush to be hard work. This is much easier. I find I can change my hair style everyday if I want to. 

I'm sorry about your bag. That's very disappointing. I hope you can get it out.


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> I have the Calista tools styling tool too and I really like it. It's my go to styling tool. I find blow drying with a round brush to be hard work. This is much easier. I find I can change my hair style everyday if I want to.
> 
> I'm sorry about your bag. That's very disappointing. I hope you can get it out.



Blow drying with a round brush is hard work, GF! Will let everyone know if I can get the bag back to normal. ..


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Blow drying with a round brush is hard work, GF! Will let everyone know if I can get the bag back to normal. ..




Yes, especially when you have a torn rotator cuff. I just couldn't do it anymore [emoji17] All better now but I want to keep it that way! 
Good luck


----------



## gatorgirl07

Here is the view from the parkway about 10 mins from my house


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

gatorgirl07 said:


> Here is the view from the parkway about 10 mins from my house


That is so awesome! That is peak leaf-peeping there. What state?


----------



## Trudysmom

gatorgirl07 said:


> Here is the view from the parkway about 10 mins from my house


Great photo, so pretty.


----------



## gatorgirl07

yankeedooney said:


> that is so awesome! That is peak leaf-peeping there. What state?



nc


----------



## YankeeDooney

gatorgirl07 said:


> nc


Thought so but was not 100%


----------



## gatorgirl07

YankeeDooney said:


> Thought so but was not 100%



The prettiest leaf seasons seem to be Virginia and us, but VA is too dang cold!


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Here is the view from the parkway about 10 mins from my house




Oh my..that's stunning!


----------



## MrsKC

hydrangeagirl said:


> I hope you can get the stain out, did it soak through to the inside of the bag?  Maybe a gentle brushing might help.  So sorry, I can only imagine how frustrating this must be especially when we ourselves are so careful with our bags.


Thanks for the gentle brushing idea, I hadn't thought of that. No, it did not soak through to the lining, thankfully .


----------



## MrsKC

gatorgirl07 said:


> Here is the view from the parkway about 10 mins from my house


That is stunning! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## CatePNW

Hubby texted me this photo from a storage place that puts up quotes every week.  Haha!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Hubby texted me this photo from a storage place that puts up quotes every week.  Haha!
> 
> View attachment 3161996




Lolololol!!! That's exactly right! [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

catepnw said:


> hubby texted me this photo from a storage place that puts up quotes every week.  Haha!
> 
> View attachment 3161996



lol!!


----------



## lovethatduck

gatorgirl07 said:


> Here is the view from the parkway about 10 mins from my house



Oh, my!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

CatePNW said:


> Hubby texted me this photo from a storage place that puts up quotes every week.  Haha!
> 
> View attachment 3161996




LMBO!!! Priceless


----------



## hydrangeagirl

CatePNW said:


> Hubby texted me this photo from a storage place that puts up quotes every week.  Haha!
> 
> View attachment 3161996


 
Truer words were never spoken!!!!:lolots::lolots:


----------



## Twoboyz

Just wondering, has anyone heard of the website findmallbuy.com? They have Dooneys at a discount and the deals seem pretty good. Is it a legit website? Does anyone know? The pictures look authentic, but they also look familiar like I have seen them on other websites. I didn't find this website, but someone asked me about it on  YouTube. Thanks!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Just wondering, has anyone heard of the website findmallbuy.com? They have Dooneys at a discount and the deals seem pretty good. Is it a legit website? Does anyone know? The pictures look authentic, but they also look familiar like I have seen them on other websites. I didn't find this website, but someone asked me about it on  YouTube. Thanks!


According to my online scam search, it is not a trustworthy site. Best to stay away.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> According to my online scam search, it is not a trustworthy site. Best to stay away.




Thank you YD! I will pass this on.


----------



## MrsKC

So I love all of my marvelush, I ordered the TSV in the plum color. I am kicking myself for not ordering the long Halston sweater when it was the TSV......


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> So I love all of my marvelush, I ordered the TSV in the plum color. I am kicking myself for not ordering the long Halston sweater when it was the TSV......



Cute stuff, KC.   I bought the Marvelush thing last year and never actually wore it, so I'm skipping this one.   I was scoping out some of the Basso sweaters pretty hard last night, though.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Yesterday my hub and I drove over to the outlet mall; I actually hadn't been in at least 2 years!   We don't have a Dooney outlet, but there are Coach, Burberry, Tory Burch, Michael Kors, Kate Spade, Cole Haan, etc.  We walked through the remodeled Coach store and I explained "deletes versus MFF" to him, haha.  

Then we went to Cole Haan and I found a cute little black satchel.  It is absolutely puddly soft leather with woven braided handles.  I didn't "need" a black satchel but I couldn't resist for $140.  







It may end up as my MIL's Christmas present, lol.  They also had driving mocs for 60% off but I didn't feel like trying on shoes.

Hub was a good sport; he totally "gets" my purse crazy.  But I didn't torture him by dragging him into all of the stores.  We went into the Levis outlet and bought some overpriced stuff for him that I probably could have gotten cheaper at Macy's.   I think the outlet stores can be a total rip.  

Then we stopped for Chinese food on our way home.  It was a fun day together.


----------



## elbgrl

MrsKC said:


> So I love all of my marvelush, I ordered the TSV in the plum color. I am kicking myself for not ordering the long Halston sweater when it was the TSV......


Hi KC .  I have a previous TSV in the marvelush that I love, it's so cozy!  The plum is a beautiful color!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Yesterday my hub and I drove over to the outlet mall; I actually hadn't been in at least 2 years!   We don't have a Dooney outlet, but there are Coach, Burberry, Tory Burch, Michael Kors, Kate Spade, Cole Haan, etc.  We walked through the remodeled Coach store and I explained "deletes versus MFF" to him, haha.
> 
> Then we went to Cole Haan and I found a cute little black satchel.  It is absolutely puddly soft leather with woven braided handles.  I didn't "need" a black satchel but I couldn't resist for $140.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may end up as my MIL's Christmas present, lol.  They also had driving mocs for 60% off but I didn't feel like trying on shoes.
> 
> Hub was a good sport; he totally "gets" my purse crazy.  But I didn't torture him by dragging him into all of the stores.  We went into the Levis outlet and bought some overpriced stuff for him that I probably could have gotten cheaper at Macy's.   I think the outlet stores can be a total rip.
> 
> Then we stopped for Chinese food on our way home.  It was a fun day together.



Aw sounds like y'all had a nice day together!  And what a lovely bag!  I've never really looked at Cole Haan, guess I need to start, but I don't think we have any stores here that carry them, we just have Belk and Dillards.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Aw sounds like y'all had a nice day together!  And what a lovely bag!  I've never really looked at Cole Haan, guess I need to start, but I don't think we have any stores here that carry them, we just have Belk and Dillards.



We did have a nice day, Rosie.   Thanks; I have been a Cole Haan bag fan for years...even before my Coach obsession, haha.   I love CH shoes and boots.  Locally Dillard's carries a few Cole Haan styles, so you may see them in there.  They don't have a large selection, though.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Yesterday my hub and I drove over to the outlet mall; I actually hadn't been in at least 2 years!   We don't have a Dooney outlet, but there are Coach, Burberry, Tory Burch, Michael Kors, Kate Spade, Cole Haan, etc.  We walked through the remodeled Coach store and I explained "deletes versus MFF" to him, haha.
> 
> Then we went to Cole Haan and I found a cute little black satchel.  It is absolutely puddly soft leather with woven braided handles.  I didn't "need" a black satchel but I couldn't resist for $140.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may end up as my MIL's Christmas present, lol.  They also had driving mocs for 60% off but I didn't feel like trying on shoes.
> 
> Hub was a good sport; he totally "gets" my purse crazy.  But I didn't torture him by dragging him into all of the stores.  We went into the Levis outlet and bought some overpriced stuff for him that I probably could have gotten cheaper at Macy's.   I think the outlet stores can be a total rip.
> 
> Then we stopped for Chinese food on our way home.  It was a fun day together.


Very pretty bag. I rarely use my black bags, but you do need them sometimes. That looks very soft.

 I keep waiting for a satchel in the rounded shape from D &B like Olivia, but different handles. I also want thicker leather to hold the shape.  I may end up getting the new Coach Ace. It is so NICE. Expensive, but so pretty. Holds the shape so well and has the coach embossed.

It sounds like a nice day for you all.


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> So I love all of my marvelush, I ordered the TSV in the plum color. I am kicking myself for not ordering the long Halston sweater when it was the TSV......




I watched a bit of the Marvelush presentation. It looks really cute and a little bit ago the host showed how you can make it a scarf. Very clever. I've never seen this brand. The plum would be my choice too. I've been buying too much lately or else this would be in my cart. I ordered a women with control cold shoulder top in the dark red and the Dennis Basso Suede motorcycle jacket in chestnut the other day. Must stop shopping...must stop shopping...must sto...


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Yesterday my hub and I drove over to the outlet mall; I actually hadn't been in at least 2 years!   We don't have a Dooney outlet, but there are Coach, Burberry, Tory Burch, Michael Kors, Kate Spade, Cole Haan, etc.  We walked through the remodeled Coach store and I explained "deletes versus MFF" to him, haha.
> 
> Then we went to Cole Haan and I found a cute little black satchel.  It is absolutely puddly soft leather with woven braided handles.  I didn't "need" a black satchel but I couldn't resist for $140.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may end up as my MIL's Christmas present, lol.  They also had driving mocs for 60% off but I didn't feel like trying on shoes.
> 
> Hub was a good sport; he totally "gets" my purse crazy.  But I didn't torture him by dragging him into all of the stores.  We went into the Levis outlet and bought some overpriced stuff for him that I probably could have gotten cheaper at Macy's.   I think the outlet stores can be a total rip.
> 
> Then we stopped for Chinese food on our way home.  It was a fun day together.




 Glad you had a nice time. It's a shame there can't be more Dooney outlets. That mall would be complete with one. Your Cole Haan bag looks really nice. I have never tried his bags. The leather looks yummy....like licorice yummy. Is it Trick or Treating time yet? [emoji16]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bag. I rarely use my black bags, but you do need them sometimes. That looks very soft.
> 
> I keep waiting for a satchel in the rounded shape from D &B like Olivia, but different handles. I also want thicker leather to hold the shape.  I may end up getting the new Coach Ace. It is so NICE. Expensive, but so pretty. Holds the shape so well and has the coach embossed.
> 
> It sounds like a nice day for you all.



Thanks, TM.  It is a soft little lightweight bag.  I wear black bags a lot, but this one may end up as a Christmas gift.  

How funny about the Ace!   I ordered it from Bonton's F&F sale in the burgundy color.  It should be here tomorrow.   And yeah...$$$.  But at least I got it for 25% off and no sales tax, which helps.  

It was a very nice day.  My hub's my BFF, lol.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, TM.  It is a soft little lightweight bag.  I wear black bags a lot, but this one may end up as a Christmas gift.
> 
> How funny about the Ace!   I ordered it from Bonton's F&F sale in the burgundy color.  It should be here tomorrow.   And yeah...$$$.  But at least I got it for 25% off and no sales tax, which helps.
> 
> It was a very nice day.  My hub's my BFF, lol.


OH, wow. I can't wait to see your photos of the ACE! I love the leather on my Coach Willis bags and clutches so I know I would love it. So smooth and nice.

My hubby is my best friend also&#8230;..


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Glad you had a nice time. It's a shame there can't be more Dooney outlets. That mall would be complete with one. Your Cole Haan bag looks really nice. I have never tried his bags. The leather looks yummy....like licorice yummy. Is it Trick or Treating time yet? [emoji16]



   Halloween candy will be half price at Walgreens next week!!   

I don't know why we don't have a Dooney outlet.  There was a sign a couple of years ago that one was "Coming!!" but it didn't happen.   The closest one to me is at San Marcos, about 4 hours away.  

Cole Haan bags used to be more appealing, IMO.  For the past few years the styles are tired and "matronly" looking.  Lately they have ramped up their boutique offerings so I'm paying closer attention.   They re-introduced their classic "Genevieve" bag this year and when I find a sale, I'm going to buy.   http://www.colehaan.com/genevieve-s...00187_width=B#cgid=womens_newhandbags&start=2

Or I should say, "re-buy."    I owned that bag in the saddle color, but I gave it to my oldest daughter.   When she wears it I have pangs of regret, lol.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> OH, wow. I can't wait to see your photos of the ACE! I love the leather on my Coach Willis bags and clutches so I know I would love it. So smooth and nice.
> 
> My hubby is my best friend also..



I tried really hard to resist the Ace, and then I had a hard time deciding on a color.   I like the navy blue color and the green...but I ultimately went with burgundy.   (I'm sure now that I've bought one, it will go to the outlet store for $4.50.   )   I'm anxious for it to arrive.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> I tried really hard to resist the Ace, and then I had a hard time deciding on a color.   I like the navy blue color and the green...but I ultimately went with burgundy.   (I'm sure now that I've bought one, it will go to the outlet store for $4.50.   )   I'm anxious for it to arrive.


I would love a lot more colors to choose from. I am hoping there will be more this spring. The colors they have are very pretty though.


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> So I love all of my marvelush, I ordered the TSV in the plum color. I am kicking myself for not ordering the long Halston sweater when it was the TSV......


 
It's really pretty, especially in plum.
I'm tempted by it!


I ordered it last year (in teal) and just wore it last week. I also ordered the last TSV (the poncho style) but I haven't worn that yet.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Yesterday my hub and I drove over to the outlet mall; I actually hadn't been in at least 2 years!   We don't have a Dooney outlet, but there are Coach, Burberry, Tory Burch, Michael Kors, Kate Spade, Cole Haan, etc.  We walked through the remodeled Coach store and I explained "deletes versus MFF" to him, haha.
> 
> Then we went to Cole Haan and I found a cute little black satchel.  It is absolutely puddly soft leather with woven braided handles.  I didn't "need" a black satchel but I couldn't resist for $140.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may end up as my MIL's Christmas present, lol.  They also had driving mocs for 60% off but I didn't feel like trying on shoes.
> 
> Hub was a good sport; he totally "gets" my purse crazy.  But I didn't torture him by dragging him into all of the stores.  We went into the Levis outlet and bought some overpriced stuff for him that I probably could have gotten cheaper at Macy's.   I think the outlet stores can be a total rip.
> 
> Then we stopped for Chinese food on our way home.  It was a fun day together.


 

Sounds like my kind of day!!  I totally get why you bought that satchel, those handles are great!!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Cute stuff, KC.   I bought the Marvelush thing last year and never actually wore it, so I'm skipping this one.   I was scoping out some of the Basso sweaters pretty hard last night, though.


If I skipped this one I am sure I would still live . I have two of the ponchos and haven't worn the most recent one, but the one I got last year I have worn a ton. I also  love the scarves. They are very soft and warm.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Yesterday my hub and I drove over to the outlet mall; I actually hadn't been in at least 2 years!   We don't have a Dooney outlet, but there are Coach, Burberry, Tory Burch, Michael Kors, Kate Spade, Cole Haan, etc.  We walked through the remodeled Coach store and I explained "deletes versus MFF" to him, haha.
> 
> Then we went to Cole Haan and I found a cute little black satchel.  It is absolutely puddly soft leather with woven braided handles.  I didn't "need" a black satchel but I couldn't resist for $140.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may end up as my MIL's Christmas present, lol.  They also had driving mocs for 60% off but I didn't feel like trying on shoes.
> 
> Hub was a good sport; he totally "gets" my purse crazy.  But I didn't torture him by dragging him into all of the stores.  We went into the Levis outlet and bought some overpriced stuff for him that I probably could have gotten cheaper at Macy's.   I think the outlet stores can be a total rip.
> 
> Then we stopped for Chinese food on our way home.  It was a fun day together.


What a nice day you had with your DH. I also don't know the difference between MMF and deletes, so you can tell him that he knows more than some PF gals. 
I don't have any Cole Haan, but do enjoy looking at it, great handles on the satchel. 
Glad you had a nice day and hope your shoulder is doing better.


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> Hi KC .  I have a previous TSV in the marvelush that I love, it's so cozy!  The plum is a beautiful color!



Thank you, plum is one color I don't have, so I am anxious to get it.



Twoboyz said:


> I watched a bit of the Marvelush presentation. It looks really cute and a little bit ago the host showed how you can make it a scarf. Very clever. I've never seen this brand. The plum would be my choice too. I've been buying too much lately or else this would be in my cart. I ordered a women with control cold shoulder top in the dark red and the Dennis Basso Suede motorcycle jacket in chestnut the other day. Must stop shopping...must stop shopping...must sto...




Make it into a scarf--I misses that, I will have to watch the presentation again. I also know about ordering just TOO MUCH STUFF from the q. I need to stop as well. Can't wait to hear how you like your jacket



MaryBel said:


> It's really pretty, especially in plum.
> I'm tempted by it!
> 
> 
> I ordered it last year (in teal) and just wore it last week. I also ordered the last TSV (the poncho style) but I haven't worn that yet.



Did you get the poncho that came with the scarf, I got mushroom. Looking forward to wearing it. Got grey last year and have worn it quite a bit. 
I have a grey turtleneck sweater and grey slacks I think the plum will look great with. Add a black or grey handbag and I will have the OOTD .


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> Sounds like my kind of day!!  I totally get why you bought that satchel, those handles are great!!



Hah!   How did you know it was the handles that did me in???


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> What a nice day you had with your DH. I also don't know the difference between MMF and deletes, so you can tell him that he knows more than some PF gals.
> I don't have any Cole Haan, but do enjoy looking at it, great handles on the satchel.
> Glad you had a nice day and hope your shoulder is doing better.



LOL.   I guess that is "Coach jargon."   MFF = made for factory store, stuff that is manufactured specifically for the outlets.   Deletes = full price merchandise from boutique stores that was aged out and sent to the outlets to clear out.   

Thanks, my shoulder is still annoying.  I saw the doctor today and got orders for MRI of my neck and shoulder, so I need to schedule those ASAP.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> LOL.   I guess that is "Coach jargon."   MFF = made for factory store, stuff that is manufactured specifically for the outlets.   Deletes = full price merchandise from boutique stores that was aged out and sent to the outlets to clear out.
> 
> Thanks, my shoulder is still annoying.  I saw the doctor today and got orders for MRI of my neck and shoulder, so I need to schedule those ASAP.



Well thank you for filling me in on Coach jargon.  I always wondered what a delete was .
Yes, get that MRI so that they can determine the proper treatment for you......that way you can resume wearing your gorgeous shoulder bags .


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Halloween candy will be half price at Walgreens next week!!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why we don't have a Dooney outlet.  There was a sign a couple of years ago that one was "Coming!!" but it didn't happen.   The closest one to me is at San Marcos, about 4 hours away.
> 
> 
> 
> Cole Haan bags used to be more appealing, IMO.  For the past few years the styles are tired and "matronly" looking.  Lately they have ramped up their boutique offerings so I'm paying closer attention.   They re-introduced their classic "Genevieve" bag this year and when I find a sale, I'm going to buy.   http://www.colehaan.com/genevieve-s...00187_width=B#cgid=womens_newhandbags&start=2
> 
> 
> 
> Or I should say, "re-buy."    I owned that bag in the saddle color, but I gave it to my oldest daughter.   When she wears it I have pangs of regret, lol.




That Genevieve is so cute, but I can see why you want a sale.  [emoji15]


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Thank you, plum is one color I don't have, so I am anxious to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make it into a scarf--I misses that, I will have to watch the presentation again. I also know about ordering just TOO MUCH STUFF from the q. I need to stop as well. Can't wait to hear how you like your jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get the poncho that came with the scarf, I got mushroom. Looking forward to wearing it. Got grey last year and have worn it quite a bit.
> 
> I have a grey turtleneck sweater and grey slacks I think the plum will look great with. Add a black or grey handbag and I will have the OOTD .




Yup, just gather it up straight, put it around your neck and pull one end through an arm hole and then zhoozhe   (I cannot figure out how to spell that) You know...fluff and make it look nice. [emoji4]


----------



## Suzwhat

Has anyone seen Maria Cyza's videos on YT where she gives makeup tips as "Angie"?  They are funny and also kind of helpful.  I don't buy the makeup brand mentioned but they are entertaining and cute videos.  Kind of fun.


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Yup, just gather it up straight, put it around your neck and pull one end through an arm hole and then zhoozhe   (I cannot figure out how to spell that) You know...fluff and make it look nice. [emoji4]


Well I will have to try that! Thanks TB


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Well I will have to try that! Thanks TB




You're welcome! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Has anyone seen Maria Cyza's videos on YT where she gives makeup tips as "Angie"?  They are funny and also kind of helpful.  I don't buy the makeup brand mentioned but they are entertaining and cute videos.  Kind of fun.




I haven't seen her videos, but I'm going to check them out. Thanks Suz!


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Has anyone seen Maria Cyza's videos on YT where she gives makeup tips as "Angie"?  They are funny and also kind of helpful.  I don't buy the makeup brand mentioned but they are entertaining and cute videos.  Kind of fun.




OMG, the ask Angie with the melatonin video. Rotflmao! She's great. I have something to aspire towards. lol!


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> OMG, the ask Angie with the melatonin video. Rotflmao! She's great. I have something to aspire towards. lol!




Haha.  Glad you like them.  The first one I saw, I was like, is she for real?  She's really cute with the "calm down" and the "there's no make up police".


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Haha.  Glad you like them.  The first one I saw, I was like, is she for real?  She's really cute with the "calm down" and the "there's no make up police".




Haha! I have to go watch some more. I love that accent. It reminds me of Theresa Caputo [emoji4]


----------



## YankeeDooney

*MiaBorsa: *I hope all is well where you live. I just saw the news.....Geesh, just terrible weather hitting TX....very sad for some folks down there.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> *MiaBorsa: *I hope all is well where you live. I just saw the news.....Geesh, just terrible weather hitting TX....very sad for some folks down there.



Thanks.  Luckily we are on higher ground and have no high water, though we have had almost 12" of rain in the past 2 days.  Many people are not so lucky.  This rain is unreal.


----------



## MaryBel

Happy Halloween Dooney GFs!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Happy Halloween Dooney GFs!


Same to you GF....and to all the gals.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Happy Halloween Dooney GFs!




[emoji316][emoji317]


----------



## Twoboyz

Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I hope everyone had a fun Halloween.   Ours was kind of quiet.  It's STILL RAINING here so not a single little goblin showed up.


----------



## MrsKC

Ladies, my marvelush shrug came and she is a keeper!  I love the color and the length --covers up all "the business ". The only issue is that it wants to slide off of the shoulders some, but I can deal with it. It is very soft and cozy--I would like another color .


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Ladies, my marvelush shrug came and she is a keeper!  I love the color and the length --covers up all "the business ". The only issue is that it wants to slide off of the shoulders some, but I can deal with it. It is very soft and cozy--I would like another color .



Really cute, KC!   I need to dig mine out from last year; it's kind of a taupe color.


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Ladies, my marvelush shrug came and she is a keeper!  I love the color and the length --covers up all "the business ". The only issue is that it wants to slide off of the shoulders some, but I can deal with it. It is very soft and cozy--I would like another color .


Really pretty! The color is nice too.


----------



## scoutmhen

MrsKC said:


> Ladies, my marvelush shrug came and she is a keeper!  I love the color and the length --covers up all "the business ". The only issue is that it wants to slide off of the shoulders some, but I can deal with it. It is very soft and cozy--I would like another color .




Beautiful and looks great on you! Is that the cable knit?


----------



## MrsKC

scoutmhen said:


> Beautiful and looks great on you! Is that the cable knit?



Thank you . Hmm, on the cable knit --I think so. It was the TSV within the last 7-10 days if that helps.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MrsKC said:


> Ladies, my marvelush shrug came and she is a keeper!  I love the color and the length --covers up all "the business ". The only issue is that it wants to slide off of the shoulders some, but I can deal with it. It is very soft and cozy--I would like another color .


 
That does look beautiful on you, you have the shape of a model!!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Really cute, KC!   I need to dig mine out from last year; it's kind of a taupe color.



Thanks MB, yes--dig yours out. It may get cool enough in TX for you to enjoy it .



Trudysmom said:


> Really pretty! The color is nice too.


Thanks, yes I love the color.



hydrangeagirl said:


> That does look beautiful on you, you have the shape of a model!!



You are sweet . But the shrug nicely covers up everything .


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Ladies, my marvelush shrug came and she is a keeper!  I love the color and the length --covers up all "the business ". The only issue is that it wants to slide off of the shoulders some, but I can deal with it. It is very soft and cozy--I would like another color .


 
It's so pretty KC!
Now I'm regretting I didn't order it. The color is gorgeous!


For the sliding issue: maybe try making the fold in the neck wider so it takes more of the fabric and that solves the problem!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Really cute, KC!   I need to dig mine out from last year; it's kind of a taupe color.


 
GF, time to get it out! It's perfect for this time of the year. I have the teal from last year too and I just got it out for the first time a couple of weeks ago. I loved wearing it! I need to get out and wear the new ones I got this year(truffle and navy).


----------



## MaryBel

scoutmhen said:


> Beautiful and looks great on you! Is that the cable knit?


 
I think they said it was waffle knit.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> GF, time to get it out! It's perfect for this time of the year. I have the teal from last year too and I just got it out for the first time a couple of weeks ago. I loved wearing it! I need to get out and wear the new ones I got this year(truffle and navy).



It has still been 80 degrees and humid in Houston, MB.


----------



## scoutmhen

MaryBel said:


> I think they said it was waffle knit.




Ah, thank you.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

[emoji2]


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Ladies, my marvelush shrug came and she is a keeper!  I love the color and the length --covers up all "the business ". The only issue is that it wants to slide off of the shoulders some, but I can deal with it. It is very soft and cozy--I would like another color .




It looks beautiful in you KC! The color is gorgeous. [emoji7]


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Picking out my next Florentine Chelsea...
> View attachment 3181072




You are too much girlfriend! [emoji23] looks like fun!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> It has still been 80 degrees and humid in Houston, MB.


 
OMG, 80 degrees and humid, that's too much!
It's in the mid 40s here and raining. I decided to wear my navy one (poncho style), without the scarf it came with and at times it was not enough. I was happy when I was inside.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> You are too much girlfriend! [emoji23] looks like fun!




That wasn't right, I know [emoji16]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YD... You aren't going to believe this!! I just recorded a video on the Brenna and allllllll throughout the video I called her Brianna.  Lol. When I played it back, I laughed and thought about you each time I said Brianna. What is wrong with me? Lol. So, Leave me alone!!! [emoji2]


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> YD... You aren't going to believe this!! I just recorded a video on the Brenna and allllllll throughout the video I called her Brianna.  Lol. When I played it back, I laughed and thought about you each time I said Brianna. What is wrong with me? Lol. So, Leave me alone!!! [emoji2]


 OMG girl, too funny. Maybe you are getting too much  down there? Well I think you will be off Peter's naming committee.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> OMG girl, too funny. Maybe you are getting too much  down there? Well I think you will be off Peter's naming committee.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]... A mess!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]... A mess!


Hey P,

Just watched the video. You did great even with the name change. I like the new environment.
The bag looks really good. Now you have me thinking about it again. Hmm. Looking forward to seeing the smoke color. Shall we let your neighbor know it's coming? Btw, nice glasses too.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> You are too much girlfriend! [emoji23] looks like fun!


TB,

Your inbox is full. Empty that baby and free some space!


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> TB,
> 
> Your inbox is full. Empty that baby and free some space!




Oops, sorry!  Going to go free it now. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Hey P,
> 
> Just watched the video. You did great even with the name change. I like the new environment.
> The bag looks really good. Now you have me thinking about it again. Hmm. Looking forward to seeing the smoke color. Shall we let your neighbor know it's coming? Btw, nice glasses too.




+1 [emoji106]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Hey P,
> 
> Just watched the video. You did great even with the name change. I like the new environment.
> The bag looks really good. Now you have me thinking about it again. Hmm. Looking forward to seeing the smoke color. Shall we let your neighbor know it's coming? Btw, nice glasses too.




Lol... Thank you girl! I think I can already tell the Smoke is going back. I just love the Elephant so much but I guess I'll wait and see. I'm on hight alert with the delivery guy. They won't get this one. Lol. 

Those glasses are as old as me. I have many more but always reach for those but thank you.


----------



## Twoboyz

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## ahirau

Twoboyz said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
> View attachment 3198945


Thanks TB!  Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family, and all TPF ladies!


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
> View attachment 3198945


Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Twoboyz

ahirau said:


> Thanks TB!  Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family, and all TPF ladies!







Trudysmom said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
> View attachment 3198945




Same to you TB!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!!


----------



## MaryBel

Happy Thanksgiving GFs!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Hope you all had a Happy Thanksgiving! Safe travels as well.


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks everybody! [emoji4]


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
> View attachment 3198945


 
Well, I'm just reading this now and so better late than never I guess and I hope you ALL had a wonderful Thanksgiving week and I'm still thinking about that cheesecake!!


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> Well, I'm just reading this now and so better late than never I guess and I hope you ALL had a wonderful Thanksgiving week and I'm still thinking about that cheesecake!!




[emoji4] yum!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Brahmin Outlets F&F starts in a few days.  30% off everything.       Too bad I live 4 hours from there and they won't ship.   :sigh:


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Brahmin Outlets F&F starts in a few days.  30% off everything.       Too bad I live 4 hours from there and they won't ship.   :sigh:




Too bad that I live at least one airplane away....


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Brahmin Outlets F&F starts in a few days.  30% off everything.       Too bad I live 4 hours from there and they won't ship.   :sigh:


I think it is time to send a mass mailing to them from the tpf gang?


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> I think it is time to send a mass mailing to them from the tpf gang?



I don't know.  Our last email deluge didn't seem to cause a ripple at Dooney.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Brahmin Outlets F&F starts in a few days.  30% off everything.       Too bad I live 4 hours from there and they won't ship.   :sigh:


There is one about hour fifteen mins from me.


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> There is one about hour fifteen mins from me.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


>



Sorry friend


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sorry friend


  :kiss:  

That's OK.  I'm going to make these to comfort myself...  https://www.facebook.com/buzzfeedtasty/videos/vb.1614251518827491/1688870678032241/?type=2&theater


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> :kiss:
> 
> That's OK.  I'm going to make these to comfort myself...  https://www.facebook.com/buzzfeedtasty/videos/vb.1614251518827491/1688870678032241/?type=2&theater



Lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Uhhh... So when am I going to be able to wear my sweaters, leggings and boots???


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Uhhh... So when am I going to be able to wear my sweaters, leggings and boots???
> View attachment 3213138


Wow! That's amazing. Record temps here too but not that high.


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> Uhhh... So when am I going to be able to wear my sweaters, leggings and boots???
> View attachment 3213138




It is a weird El Niño this year I think.

I made my own Christmas cards this year, stamping and coloring with markers.  Inside I write "warm winter wishes".   Oh well.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Uhhh... So when am I going to be able to wear my sweaters, leggings and boots???
> View attachment 3213138




It was over 60 here today. So crazy... 




Suzwhat said:


> It is a weird El Niño this year I think.
> 
> I made my own Christmas cards this year, stamping and coloring with markers.  Inside I write "warm winter wishes".   Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213369




Those are adorable Suz!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Suzwhat said:


> It is a weird El Niño this year I think.
> 
> I made my own Christmas cards this year, stamping and coloring with markers.  Inside I write "warm winter wishes".   Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213369



Those are cute, Suz.  I'll be watching my mailbox!!


----------



## elbgrl

Suzwhat said:


> It is a weird El Niño this year I think.
> 
> I made my own Christmas cards this year, stamping and coloring with markers.  Inside I write "warm winter wishes".   Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213369



Those are adorable!


----------



## Trudysmom

Suzwhat said:


> It is a weird El Niño this year I think.
> 
> I made my own Christmas cards this year, stamping and coloring with markers.  Inside I write "warm winter wishes".   Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213369


The cards are so cute!


----------



## Spaulovkin

Hi I'm very new to purse forum, just joined today, I absolutely love and adore dooney bags and I got introduced into dooney via my love for disney, when I bought my disney tote which is a disney dooney and it's soooo gorgeous, fun and so strong (3yrs now!). Since the. I,ve collected quite a few dooneys and one I'm waiting for today in the mail from ebay for my dillen Juliette satchel (the only one on ebay that had feet) can't wait to share its pic with u all


----------



## elbgrl

Spaulovkin said:


> Hi I'm very new to purse forum, just joined today, I absolutely love and adore dooney bags and I got introduced into dooney via my love for disney, when I bought my disney tote which is a disney dooney and it's soooo gorgeous, fun and so strong (3yrs now!). Since the. I,ve collected quite a few dooneys and one I'm waiting for today in the mail from ebay for my dillen Juliette satchel (the only one on ebay that had feet) can't wait to share its pic with u all



Welcome!  I have Juliette in the pebble leather; she is a great bag!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Suzwhat said:


> It is a weird El Niño this year I think.
> 
> I made my own Christmas cards this year, stamping and coloring with markers.  Inside I write "warm winter wishes".   Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213369


So cute! What talent! , it's been really warm here in Jersey too for December ! It was 72 degrees ! Crazy! But I'll take it!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Uhhh... So when am I going to be able to wear my sweaters, leggings and boots???
> View attachment 3213138


 they wear boots in Cali when it's hot! I say go for it ! The sweater IDK! Sleeveless maybe?


----------



## Thatsmypurse

I finally finished decorating my tree, with no help from the 3 boys that live with me ! (One of those boys is my hubs BTW!) I've been working on it all weekend! Still need to throw on our fake snow! The boys like to do that at least!
Not the clearest pic with my IPAd and it's dark! I can see now where I need more lights on the tree! Oh well!


----------



## elbgrl

Thatsmypurse said:


> I finally finished decorating my tree, with no help from the 3 boys that live with me ! (One of those boys is my hubs BTW!) I've been working on it all weekend! Still need to throw on our fake snow! The boys like to do that at least!
> Not the clearest pic with my IPAd and it's dark! I can see now where I need more lights on the tree! Oh well!



Congratulations, looking good!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Spaulovkin said:


> Hi I'm very new to purse forum, just joined today, I absolutely love and adore dooney bags and I got introduced into dooney via my love for disney, when I bought my disney tote which is a disney dooney and it's soooo gorgeous, fun and so strong (3yrs now!). Since the. I,ve collected quite a few dooneys and one I'm waiting for today in the mail from ebay for my dillen Juliette satchel (the only one on ebay that had feet) can't wait to share its pic with u all


Welcome , and congrats on your purchase ! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

elbgrl said:


> Congratulations, looking good!


Thanks, gonna take another pic during the day! Maybe it will come out better!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thatsmypurse said:


> I finally finished decorating my tree, with no help from the 3 boys that live with me ! (One of those boys is my hubs BTW!) I've been working on it all weekend! Still need to throw on our fake snow! The boys like to do that at least!
> 
> Not the clearest pic with my IPAd and it's dark! I can see now where I need more lights on the tree! Oh well!




Oooooo is that pretty!!!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oooooo is that pretty!!!!


Thanks Pcann!


----------



## Pixie RN

Thatsmypurse said:


> I finally finished decorating my tree, with no help from the 3 boys that live with me ! (One of those boys is my hubs BTW!) I've been working on it all weekend! Still need to throw on our fake snow! The boys like to do that at least!
> Not the clearest pic with my IPAd and it's dark! I can see now where I need more lights on the tree! Oh well!



That is so pretty. This is the first year in my life without a tree. DH did not want to put it up since we are going to Texas for Christmas. I really miss it, even though it takes me two days to decorate. I did decorate my dining table, server and entry and of course the wreath on the front door with the spotlight. This year I will enjoy everyone else's decorations.


----------



## Pixie RN

Suzwhat said:


> It is a weird El Niño this year I think.
> 
> I made my own Christmas cards this year, stamping and coloring with markers.  Inside I write "warm winter wishes".   Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213369



They are still lovely, and the recipients will have some very special cards.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Pixie RN said:


> That is so pretty. This is the first year in my life without a tree. DH did not want to put it up since we are going to Texas for Christmas. I really miss it, even though it takes me two days to decorate. I did decorate my dining table, server and entry and of course the wreath on the front door with the spotlight. This year I will enjoy everyone else's decorations.


Thank you! I also didn't have a tree a few years back, so I know how you feel! I put a mini one in my den with mini ornaments, so cute  and it made me feel better!  Merry  Christmas!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Uhhh... So when am I going to be able to wear my sweaters, leggings and boots???
> View attachment 3213138


 

I know what you mean, I was wondering the same but with my dresses and shorts this past summer, it didn't look like there was going to be a day hot enough!

GF, you could come back here! It's cold and rainy! I'm sure you miss it, don't you?


----------



## MaryBel

Suzwhat said:


> It is a weird El Niño this year I think.
> 
> I made my own Christmas cards this year, stamping and coloring with markers.  Inside I write "warm winter wishes".   Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213369




WOW, they are adorable!
Great job!


----------



## MaryBel

Spaulovkin said:


> Hi I'm very new to purse forum, just joined today, I absolutely love and adore dooney bags and I got introduced into dooney via my love for disney, when I bought my disney tote which is a disney dooney and it's soooo gorgeous, fun and so strong (3yrs now!). Since the. I,ve collected quite a few dooneys and one I'm waiting for today in the mail from ebay for my dillen Juliette satchel (the only one on ebay that had feet) can't wait to share its pic with u all




Welcome!
Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> I finally finished decorating my tree, with no help from the 3 boys that live with me ! (One of those boys is my hubs BTW!) I've been working on it all weekend! Still need to throw on our fake snow! The boys like to do that at least!
> Not the clearest pic with my IPAd and it's dark! I can see now where I need more lights on the tree! Oh well!




It is gorgeous GF!
Good job!


And I feel you pain, I have 2 boys (DH and DS) and none of them help, well, DH helps just to put the 4 sections of the tree on top of each other since they are too heavy so we do it together but the rest is all just me, and then the same to take it all down.


----------



## AnotherPurse

Spaulovkin said:


> Hi I'm very new to purse forum, just joined today, I absolutely love and adore dooney bags and I got introduced into dooney via my love for disney, when I bought my disney tote which is a disney dooney and it's soooo gorgeous, fun and so strong (3yrs now!). Since the. I,ve collected quite a few dooneys and one I'm waiting for today in the mail from ebay for my dillen Juliette satchel (the only one on ebay that had feet) can't wait to share its pic with u all




Welcome!!! You will have a blast here!!!


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> It was over 60 here today. So crazy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are adorable Suz!







MiaBorsa said:


> Those are cute, Suz.  I'll be watching my mailbox!!







elbgrl said:


> Those are adorable!







Trudysmom said:


> The cards are so cute!







Thatsmypurse said:


> So cute! What talent! , it's been really warm here in Jersey too for December ! It was 72 degrees ! Crazy! But I'll take it!







Pixie RN said:


> They are still lovely, and the recipients will have some very special cards.







MaryBel said:


> WOW, they are adorable!
> Great job!




Thanks everyone!   Too bad I wrote "warm wi tear wishes" in the already.  Everyone will blame me for El Niño.  Haha.


----------



## Suzwhat

Spaulovkin said:


> Hi I'm very new to purse forum, just joined today, I absolutely love and adore dooney bags and I got introduced into dooney via my love for disney, when I bought my disney tote which is a disney dooney and it's soooo gorgeous, fun and so strong (3yrs now!). Since the. I,ve collected quite a few dooneys and one I'm waiting for today in the mail from ebay for my dillen Juliette satchel (the only one on ebay that had feet) can't wait to share its pic with u all



Welcome!  Can't wait to see the picture.  It sounds great.



Thatsmypurse said:


> I finally finished decorating my tree, with no help from the 3 boys that live with me ! (One of those boys is my hubs BTW!) I've been working on it all weekend! Still need to throw on our fake snow! The boys like to do that at least!
> 
> Not the clearest pic with my IPAd and it's dark! I can see now where I need more lights on the tree! Oh well!



Beautiful!



Pixie RN said:


> That is so pretty. This is the first year in my life without a tree. DH did not want to put it up since we are going to Texas for Christmas. I really miss it, even though it takes me two days to decorate. I did decorate my dining table, server and entry and of course the wreath on the front door with the spotlight. This year I will enjoy everyone else's decorations.



I'm in the same boat.  I will be out of town.   I hope you enjoy the trees you see.  Your other decorations sound beautiful!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> It is gorgeous GF!
> Good job!
> 
> 
> And I feel you pain, I have 2 boys (DH and DS) and none of them help, well, DH helps just to put the 4 sections of the tree on top of each other since they are too heavy so we do it together but the rest is all just me, and then the same to take it all down.


Thanks GF! And we definitely seem to be in the same boat ! Lol! My boys did help me take all the stuff down from the attic! They are my heavy lifters!
 My tree is a few years old and comes with a billion branches you have to "hook on" ! It looks nice when it's up, but I told hubby I want a new tree next year !  1. pre-lit and  2. 3 pieces or less! He didn't dare say NO!
Merry Christmas! And enjoy your tree MB!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Suzwhat said:


> Welcome!  Can't wait to see the picture.  It sounds great.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> Thanks Suzwhats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> I finally finished decorating my tree, with no help from the 3 boys that live with me ! (One of those boys is my hubs BTW!) I've been working on it all weekend! Still need to throw on our fake snow! The boys like to do that at least!
> Not the clearest pic with my IPAd and it's dark! I can see now where I need more lights on the tree! Oh well!



Hi TMP!

Beautiful! Well done!


----------



## Trudysmom

Thatsmypurse said:


> I finally finished decorating my tree, with no help from the 3 boys that live with me ! (One of those boys is my hubs BTW!) I've been working on it all weekend! Still need to throw on our fake snow! The boys like to do that at least!
> Not the clearest pic with my IPAd and it's dark! I can see now where I need more lights on the tree! Oh well!


Very pretty tree!


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks GF! And we definitely seem to be in the same boat ! Lol! My boys did help me take all the stuff down from the attic! They are my heavy lifters!
> My tree is a few years old and comes with a billion branches you have to "hook on" ! It looks nice when it's up, but I told hubby I want a new tree next year !  1. pre-lit and  2. 3 pieces or less! He didn't dare say NO!
> Merry Christmas! And enjoy your tree MB!


 
My previous tree was like that. It looks really nice once you are done but it takes so long to set it up and then put the lights, and it was not very big, I think 6.5 feet but still, so I got very happy when we got the new one a couple of years ago. We bought it at Costco and it is really pretty, I think it has 3 big sections and the little section for the top, and it comes prelit. The problem is that we were living in a different house at the time and the tree was perfect for that house (the living room had vaulted ceilings) but this house doesn't so my 9 feet tree barely fits.


Ah, and I still have my old tree. DH wanted to throw it away but I didn't let me. I like the idea of having options, like putting 2 trees. I have enough ornaments for both.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> My previous tree was like that. It looks really nice once you are done but it takes so long to set it up and then put the lights, and it was not very big, I think 6.5 feet but still, so I got very happy when we got the new one a couple of years ago. We bought it at Costco and it is really pretty, I think it has 3 big sections and the little section for the top, and it comes prelit. The problem is that we were living in a different house at the time and the tree was perfect for that house (the living room had vaulted ceilings) but this house doesn't so my 9 feet tree barely fits.
> 
> 
> Ah, and I still have my old tree. DH wanted to throw it away but I didn't let me. I like the idea of having options, like putting 2 trees. I have enough ornaments for both.


Lol! Two trees! I love it! We need room in our attic, so our deal was if I get a new one the old one goes! . My tree is only 7ft I think! . Your tree always looks nice in your mod shots! I may do that next time, with my new Barlow coming on Thurs!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TMP!
> 
> Beautiful! Well done!


Thanks RN! Labor of love on that tree!


Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty tree!



Thank you!


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> Lol! Two trees! I love it! We need room in our attic, so our deal was if I get a new one the old one goes! . My tree is only 7ft I think! . Your tree always looks nice in your mod shots! I may do that next time, with my new Barlow coming on Thurs!




GF, the tree you are thinking off is TrudysMom's tree! 
I don't do mod shots, so that's how I know its not mine and I remember hers


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> GF, the tree you are thinking off is TrudysMom's tree!
> I don't do mod shots, so that's how I know its not mine and I remember hers


Too funny MB! Sorry about the mix up! I'm getting names and pictures in my mind mixed up! Sign of age!


----------



## MaryBel

Thatsmypurse said:


> Too funny MB! Sorry about the mix up! I'm getting names and pictures in my mind mixed up! Sign of age!


 

Don't worry about it! It happens to everybody! Its not signs of age, its signs of multitasking! Brain is too busy to remember everything!


----------



## elbgrl

Can anyone tell me where ya'll are buying those cute fur pom pom keychains?  I don't want real fur though, just faux fur.  Thanks!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Can anyone tell me where ya'll are buying those cute fur pom pom keychains?  I don't want real fur though, just faux fur.  Thanks!




Rosie, I got 2 from Macy's, they are faux fur, the brand is INC.


----------



## Trudysmom

MaryBel said:


> Rosie, I got 2 from Macy's, they are faux fur, the brand is INC.


I cannot find those. I would like faux fur also.


----------



## elbgrl

Thanks MaryBel.  I wish I had Macys here.


----------



## Trudysmom

I was looking online at Macy's. I don't see them there.


----------



## MaryBel

I just checked thru my account and it shows me the product is not available anymore.


I also saw some smaller ones at Nordstrom rack.


----------



## handbaghuntress

I wasn't sure where to post this so I hope this is ok. I know a bunch of people were trying to get the Gretchen bag that was exclusive to the outlet. I found one on eBay. I don't know how to post the link lol but the sellers name is eastvalestore. Hope this helps someone that may still be looking for it [emoji4]


----------



## Suzwhat

handbaghuntress said:


> I wasn't sure where to post this so I hope this is ok. I know a bunch of people were trying to get the Gretchen bag that was exclusive to the outlet. I found one on eBay. I don't know how to post the link lol but the sellers name is eastvalestore. Hope this helps someone that may still be looking for it [emoji4]




Thanks!


----------



## handbaghuntress

Suzwhat said:


> Thanks!




Your welcome I knew I remembered some people were looking for it and the outlet sold out.


----------



## YankeeDooney

*A survey question*: My family has been talking about Holiday gift-giving and what the trends in families are nowadays. Now that many of us are decades into our adulthood, do you still exchange gifts with your siblings, parents, etc.? I hear in large families, people draw names. Some feel that they don't need anything anymore because they just buy things when they want while others just like to buy gifts for famiky members. Of course, the kiddies should not be deprived so, what do you all think/do about family gift-giving?


----------



## Twoboyz

I have a small family. My sister and I have not exchanged gifts for a long time, maybe never? We usually go in on something together for our mom. We buy for each other's kids. My kids are big so they usually get money from me. It's pretty boring, but I hate the stress of the holidays and just love what little of us there is getting together. If I had a big family I think I would want to do the draw a name thing for sure.


----------



## MaryBel

I also have a small family (1 sister and 1 brother) but we always buy presents for each other, So I buy presents for my sister and her family and for my brother and his family and of course for my parents and my grandma. DH gets presents for his dad and brother.


----------



## MiaBorsa

We have a large extended family, and no longer exchange gifts with siblings.  We buy for their kids and for my MIL.   The adults have a white elephant exchange after dinner on Christmas Day; it can be quite fun after a couple of glasses of wine.


----------



## AnotherPurse

YankeeDooney said:


> *A survey question*: My family has been talking about Holiday gift-giving and what the trends in families are nowadays. Now that many of us are decades into our adulthood, do you still exchange gifts with your siblings, parents, etc.? I hear in large families, people draw names. Some feel that they don't need anything anymore because they just buy things when they want while others just like to buy gifts for famiky members. Of course, the kiddies should not be deprived so, what do you all think/do about family gift-giving?




We give gifts to my DH's parents, my parents and siblings are a no gift family by choice. Then we have a larger Xmas with his side of the family and do a Yankee swap. We do a gift swap (no taking gifts away like Yankee) for the 13 cousins. This is the first year in 9 years that me and my DH have gifts for each other and we picked them out ourselves [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

I was looking through some past isuses of the PurseForum Roundup and found two beautiful Dooney's featured in the same issue!  These are compliments of Neonbright and PcanTannedBty.  Congrats ladies! It's always fun to see Dooney's featured there.  I'm sorry if someone already mentioned this, since it's from August and I can't seem to remember what I did yesterday. 

http://www.purseblog.com/purseforum/purseforum-roundup-august-21/


----------



## MiaBorsa

Oh, yay.  I just scored a $199 Cuisinart 11-cup food processor from Macy's for  $38 after "Macy's Money."      Now I can retire the old Kitchenaid.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh, yay.  I just scored a $199 Cuisinart 11-cup food processor from Macy's for  $38 after "Macy's Money."      Now I can retire the old Kitchenaid.




That's awesome! What a deal!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh, yay.  I just scored a $199 Cuisinart 11-cup food processor from Macy's for  $38 after "Macy's Money."      Now I can retire the old Kitchenaid.




Awesome score!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Awesome score!



Did you pick up your MK yet?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I was looking through some past isuses of the PurseForum Roundup and found two beautiful Dooney's featured in the same issue!  These are compliments of Neonbright and PcanTannedBty.  Congrats ladies! It's always fun to see Dooney's featured there.  I'm sorry if someone already mentioned this, since it's from August and I can't seem to remember what I did yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/purseforum/purseforum-roundup-august-21/




Oh wow! This is great. Thanks TB and congrats Neon on your beautiful Flo being featured.


----------



## momjules

HI everyone!  I know this isn't dooney related but I just received two sets of polar fleece sheets today from qvc, and now they are on clearance! I called and was given the price difference. You have 30 days for a price match so check your prices. Every little bit counts! I got back close to twenty bucks!  Merry Christmas!,


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> HI everyone!  I know this isn't dooney related but I just received two sets of polar fleece sheets today from qvc, and now they are on clearance! I called and was given the price difference. You have 30 days for a price match so check your prices. Every little bit counts! I got back close to twenty bucks!  Merry Christmas!,



Thanks, MJ!


----------



## Twoboyz

momjules said:


> HI everyone!  I know this isn't dooney related but I just received two sets of polar fleece sheets today from qvc, and now they are on clearance! I called and was given the price difference. You have 30 days for a price match so check your prices. Every little bit counts! I got back close to twenty bucks!  Merry Christmas!,




Thanks for the tip Jules! This is good to know. I'm glad you got some $$ back and tire right, every little bit counts. I hope the sheets are snugly!


----------



## MrsKC

Girls, this is too funny.  Hubs put this little note on the hutch where he puts mail, etc., that I need to see. I laughed out loud when I found it!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Girls, this is too funny.  Hubs put this little note on the hutch where he puts mail, etc., that I need to see. I laughed out loud when I found it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220245


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> Girls, this is too funny.  Hubs put this little note on the hutch where he puts mail, etc., that I need to see. I laughed out loud when I found it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220245




LMBO... No purses but he didn't mentioned anything about buying handbags [emoji16]


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> LMBO... No purses but he didn't mentioned anything about buying handbags [emoji16]




Or totes or shoppers or satchels...


----------



## AnotherPurse

MrsKC said:


> Girls, this is too funny.  Hubs put this little note on the hutch where he puts mail, etc., that I need to see. I laughed out loud when I found it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220245




Bahahaha!!!!! He's talking about "for him" right. Of course he doesn't want any purses. That is priceless. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Girls, this is too funny.  Hubs put this little note on the hutch where he puts mail, etc., that I need to see. I laughed out loud when I found it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220245




Rotflmao! Too funny!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> Girls, this is too funny.  Hubs put this little note on the hutch where he puts mail, etc., that I need to see. I laughed out loud when I found it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220245


I love it ! That's something my Hubs would do for sure! Thanks for sharing! It made me chuckle! Yes, I said chuckle!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> Girls, this is too funny.  Hubs put this little note on the hutch where he puts mail, etc., that I need to see. I laughed out loud when I found it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220245


Another one for the archives. Love it!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC's post reminded me of this pic my Hubs texted to me last week that read...."Santa said you better be good or the purse gets it! " Lol! I almost spit my lunch out when I saw the pic!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> MrsKC's post reminded me of this pic my Hubs texted to me last week that read...."Santa said you better be good or the purse gets it! " Lol! I almost spit my lunch out when I saw the pic!



 This is too funny!  I'm glad I wasn't drinking my coffee when I saw this!  Your hubs has a great sense of humor!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Girls, this is too funny.  Hubs put this little note on the hutch where he puts mail, etc., that I need to see. I laughed out loud when I found it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220245



Hi KC!

 I'm so happy I checked in this thread!  This and TMP's post are too funny to miss! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> This is too funny!  I'm glad I wasn't drinking my coffee when I saw this!  Your hubs has a great sense of humor!


Hi RN! He is a funny bunny! He makes me laugh all the time! Just wanted to give you a heads up, Nice colored Saffiano Zip zips are on ilovedooney for 139.00 minus 20.00 coupon code "Gift" which makes them $119! I caved and ordered the Bordeaux color Eventhough I was looking for the bitsy bag! Lol
This price was too good to pass up and I don't have any zip zips yet! Just wanted to share in case you didn't know!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> MrsKC's post reminded me of this pic my Hubs texted to me last week that read...."Santa said you better be good or the purse gets it! " Lol! I almost spit my lunch out when I saw the pic!




OMG...hilarious!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Hi RN! He is a funny bunny! He makes me laugh all the time! Just wanted to give you a heads up, Nice colored Saffiano Zip zips are on ilovedooney for 139.00 minus 20.00 coupon code "Gift" which makes them $119! I caved and ordered the Bordeaux color Eventhough I was looking for the bitsy bag! Lol
> This price was too good to pass up and I don't have any zip zips yet! Just wanted to share in case you didn't know!




Looks like there is going to be a flood of Bordeaux around here in about a week! Congrats!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> Looks like there is going to be a flood of Bordeaux around here in about a week! Congrats!


That's for sure! Congrats to you  on your Bordeaux !  Since my Barlow bag had to go back, I don't feel guilty about this purchase!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> That's for sure! Congrats to you  on your Bordeaux !  Since my Barlow bag had to go back, I don't feel guilty about this purchase!




Thanks you too! It's always nice when there is no guilt. I guess I should feel the same since I'm shipping Barlow back today too.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks you too! It's always nice when there is no guilt. I guess I should feel the same since I'm shipping Barlow back today too.


Yes! Look at it this way, you can't even get most Dooney wallets for this price! Even on Ilovedooney!


----------



## elbgrl

Thatsmypurse said:


> Hi RN! He is a funny bunny! He makes me laugh all the time! Just wanted to give you a heads up, Nice colored Saffiano Zip zips are on ilovedooney for 139.00 minus 20.00 coupon code "Gift" which makes them $119! I caved and ordered the Bordeaux color Eventhough I was looking for the bitsy bag! Lol
> This price was too good to pass up and I don't have any zip zips yet! Just wanted to share in case you didn't know!




Thanks GF!  I grabbed one too!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

elbgrl said:


> Thanks GF!  I grabbed one too!


Glad to spread the news, I found out from "Anotherpurse" and "MiaBorsa "on another thread!


----------



## AnotherPurse

Thatsmypurse said:


> Glad to spread the news, I found out from "Anotherpurse" and "MiaBorsa "on another thread!




It's raining Bordeaux zip zips!  Lovely gals!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Yes! Look at it this way, you can't even get most Dooney wallets for this price! Even on Ilovedooney!




Good point! Let it rain! [emoji4]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

AnotherPurse said:


> It's raining Bordeaux zip zips!  Lovely gals!!!





Twoboyz said:


> Good point! Let it rain! [emoji4]



Let it rain, Let it rain, Let it rain!:rockettes:


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Hey ladies... I wanted to take a moment to say Seasons Greetings. 

Due to my grandma passing on Christmas Day 2013, I don't celebrate the holiday or acknowledge it on that day, so wanted to wish you all great times and memories with your families tomorrow. I may be M.I.A until after Jan 4th, that was the day of her home-going services. I go in hiding during that time frame in respect for her. 

See ya next year... I'm sure I'll have lots to catch up on in the Mini Reveal thread when I return. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hey ladies... I wanted to take a moment to say Seasons Greetings.
> 
> Due to my grandma passing on Christmas Day 2013, I don't celebrate the holiday or acknowledge it on that day, so wanted to wish you all great times and memories with your families tomorrow. I may be M.I.A until after Jan 4th, that was the day of her home-going services. I go in hiding during that time frame in respect for her.
> 
> See ya next year... I'm sure I'll have lots to catch up on in the Mini Reveal thread when I return. [emoji16][emoji16]




I am sorry, PTB.  Wishing you peace.


----------



## Suzwhat

Thank you everyone for great memories.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> Hi RN! He is a funny bunny! He makes me laugh all the time! Just wanted to give you a heads up, Nice colored Saffiano Zip zips are on ilovedooney for 139.00 minus 20.00 coupon code "Gift" which makes them $119!* I caved and ordered the Bordeaux color Eventhough I was looking for the bitsy bag! Lol*
> This price was too good to pass up and I don't have any zip zips yet! Just wanted to share in case you didn't know!



YIPPEE!!  I can't wait for you to get your Bordeaux zip zip!  It's such a beautiful color!  And what a great price! $119 is what I paid for my zip zip at the outlet.  I saw a bitsy bag at Macy's last weekend.  As cute as I think it is, I have to admit it's just too small for me.  I was standing there looking at the stuff in my bag and mentally removing the things I probably could do without, but as soon as I'd remove an item I knew it had to stay in my bag. 

Thanks for the info on ILD!  Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Thanks GF!  I grabbed one too!



Hi Rosie!

You're getting the Bordeaux zip zip you wanted!    I can't wait to see pics!

Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hey ladies... I wanted to take a moment to say Seasons Greetings.
> 
> Due to my grandma passing on Christmas Day 2013, I don't celebrate the holiday or acknowledge it on that day, so wanted to wish you all great times and memories with your families tomorrow. I may be M.I.A until after Jan 4th, that was the day of her home-going services. I go in hiding during that time frame in respect for her.
> 
> See ya next year... I'm sure I'll have lots to catch up on in the Mini Reveal thread when I return. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Suzwhat said:


> Thank you everyone for great memories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221641



Thank you for an enjoyable year!


----------



## MiaBorsa

*Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays* to all my TPF friends.   :xtree::santawave:    Wishing you all happiness, joy, good health, and pretty handbags!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> *Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays* to all my TPF friends.   :xtree::santawave:    Wishing you all happiness, joy, good health, and pretty handbags!!



And to you as well! :xtree: :santawave:


----------



## ahirau

Merry Christmas Ladies - have a wonderful holiday and Happy New Year!:santawave:

Heading to the outlet on the 26th - wish me good tidings and joy :rockettes:


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Merry Christmas And Happy New Year Everyone!:xtree::santawave:


----------



## elbgrl

Merry Christmas, Happy New Year and Happy Holidays to all my Purse Forum friends.:santawave:


----------



## MaryBel

Merry Christmas and happy holidays to all my Dooney friends. Wishing the new year brings you health, happiness and lots of good things (obviously some nice handbags).


----------



## RuedeNesle

Merry Christmas!:xtree:

Happy New Year!

"May the best of your past be the worst of your future!"


----------



## YankeeDooney

I just saw that the Perricone products are on air on QVC at the moment. What amazes me is how successful Dr. Perricone has been with his products. Why I find it amazing? He was my Dermatologist in the early 90's......just a small town Doc. Who knew where his path would take him. Good going Doc!


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> I just saw that the Perricone products are on air on QVC at the moment. What amazes me is how successful Dr. Perricone has been with his products. Why I find it amazing? He was my Dermatologist in the early 90's......just a small town Doc. Who knew where his path would take him. Good going Doc!




That's really cool! I have used some of his products, and yes I got them from QVC [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

I hope everyone had a Merry Christmas! Happy New Year! [emoji4]


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> I hope everyone had a Merry Christmas! Happy New Year! [emoji4]




Happy new year TB and everyone!


I picked up two of these Purse Pouches from Bed Bath and Beyond.   Initial verdict?  I think they are great.   Most of my bags are too small to fit in the pouch, but I can now rest my bag on the center console and it won't fall into back floor area.   The pouch will be good for small things.

My husband even wanted one for his car for mailbox key and other odds and ends.  That is why we got two.


----------



## Suzwhat

I meant most of my bags are too big for the pouch.


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Happy new year TB and everyone!
> 
> 
> I picked up two of these Purse Pouches from Bed Bath and Beyond.   Initial verdict?  I think they are great.   Most of my bags are too small to fit in the pouch, but I can now rest my bag on the center console and it won't fall into back floor area.   The pouch will be good for small things.
> 
> My husband even wanted one for his car for mailbox key and other odds and ends.  That is why we got two.
> View attachment 3224529




Thanks Suz! I might go look for this. This looks really handy.


----------



## Trudysmom

I put my photo in the wrong thread.


----------



## AnotherPurse

Okay ladies...ordered a non-Dooney bag that finally arrived from Saks Off 5 and when I got it the tag was marked to half the price I paid for it!!!!! Even though i received a discount I was super peeved that the price was that low. I called their CS and they said they can't do anything for me - take it or leave it!  I proceeded to send an email that will never get answered. So mad right now I don't know if I she keep the bag or just send it back. Unfortunately I don't think I would ever be able to nab that price online.  End rant...&#128578;. EDIT:  after my rant I had an idea...I called the store about 40 minutes away from me and asked them if I bring a bag to them could I return it and then rebuy it at the lower price.  She said absolutely if the sky shows that price she can!  I have to call her back tomorrow morning...maybe I can figure this out after all...


----------



## MrsKC

AnotherPurse said:


> Okay ladies...ordered a non-Dooney bag that finally arrived from Saks Off 5 and when I got it the tag was marked to half the price I paid for it!!!!! Even though i received a discount I was super peeved that the price was that low. I called their CS and they said they can't do anything for me - take it or leave it!  I proceeded to send an email that will never get answered. So mad right now I don't know if I she keep the bag or just send it back. Unfortunately I don't think I would ever be able to nab that price online.  End rant...&#128578;. EDIT:  after my rant I had an idea...I called the store about 40 minutes away from me and asked them if I bring a bag to them could I return it and then rebuy it at the lower price.  She said absolutely if the sky shows that price she can!  I have to call her back tomorrow morning...maybe I can figure this out after all...


Gosh, that is not right! But, if they can give you a price adjustment that would be great!


----------



## MaryBel

Happy New Year Dooney GFs!


----------



## Suzwhat

MaryBel said:


> Happy New Year Dooney GFs!




Happy new year!


----------



## Trudysmom

Happy New Year!

:tpfrox:


----------



## MiaBorsa

Happy New Year, everyone!!   artyhat:artyhat:


----------



## elbgrl

Wishing you all a Happy New Year!artyhat:


----------



## Twoboyz

Happy New Year!! [emoji4][emoji322][emoji4]


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Twoboyz said:


> I hope everyone had a Merry Christmas! Happy New Year! [emoji4]



Happy Holidays TB!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Happy New Year's everyone


----------



## Twoboyz

FlorentineQuack said:


> Happy Holidays TB!




Thanks FQ!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks everybody!


----------



## handbaghuntress

I'm looking into purchasing  a g.i.l.i bag. I think some of you guys have some. Any thoughts on the quality?


----------



## Julie Ann

Been motivated today... I got up and went to the gym. Walked a mile, and then did 30 minutes on the elliptical. The entire time, I tried to figure out how I could watch YouTube videos, and check the purse forum for any deals. LOL!! I thought keeping busy would help me stop looking.... Ugh


----------



## Suzwhat

handbaghuntress said:


> I'm looking into purchasing  a g.i.l.i bag. I think some of you guys have some. Any thoughts on the quality?




I have two.  Both were purchased before I started back on Dooneys.  I have a Roma 2 purchased as is.  Espresso brown in smooth leather.  This bag is beautiful.  This is the one with the problem of the handle edges cracking and peeling.  It wasn't bad when I got it but has worsened.  Then I got an natural ostrich Roma 2.  This one has the magnet closure and the problem with the cracking appears to be fixed.  This appears to be made of lesser leather, but doesn't have many of the paint splotch issues a lot of people complained about.  These bags have classic lines and are nice.  I like the look.  I think I would rather spend the money on a Dooney or Coach or Kors for that matter, now that I've had them for a year or two.   I'm not sure how much wear I will get  before I need to do something about the edges cracking on the first one.

I bought a few of the later Milano bags but returned all of them.  They had very poor quality control on colors not t matching bag to tassel and hardware that concerned me.  

Not a ringing endorsement, I guess.  I would see if you can get a deal on EBay.


----------



## Suzwhat

Julie Ann said:


> Been motivated today... I got up and went to the gym. Walked a mile, and then did 30 minutes on the elliptical. The entire time, I tried to figure out how I could watch YouTube videos, and check the purse forum for any deals. LOL!! I thought keeping busy would help me stop looking.... Ugh




Wow!  You are doing good!


----------



## handbaghuntress

Suzwhat said:


> I have two.  Both were purchased before I started back on Dooneys.  I have a Roma 2 purchased as is.  Espresso brown in smooth leather.  This bag is beautiful.  This is the one with the problem of the handle edges cracking and peeling.  It wasn't bad when I got it but has worsened.  Then I got an natural ostrich Roma 2.  This one has the magnet closure and the problem with the cracking appears to be fixed.  This appears to be made of lesser leather, but doesn't have many of the paint splotch issues a lot of people complained about.  These bags have classic lines and are nice.  I like the look.  I think I would rather spend the money on a Dooney or Coach or Kors for that matter, now that I've had them for a year or two.   I'm not sure how much wear I will get  before I need to do something about the edges cracking on the first one.
> 
> I bought a few of the later Milano bags but returned all of them.  They had very poor quality control on colors not t matching bag to tassel and hardware that concerned me.
> 
> Not a ringing endorsement, I guess.  I would see if you can get a deal on EBay.




Thank you for the response. Yes I was looking on eBay, pretty decent prices. I was looking at the stirrup bag. I like big slouchy bags and loved the look of this one but I won't purchase if the quality is bad.


----------



## Twoboyz

Julie Ann said:


> Been motivated today... I got up and went to the gym. Walked a mile, and then did 30 minutes on the elliptical. The entire time, I tried to figure out how I could watch YouTube videos, and check the purse forum for any deals. LOL!! I thought keeping busy would help me stop looking.... Ugh




Good for you Julie!! I wish I could get my butt up and move a little....and stop the sweets! I'm busy catching up on YouTube videos. [emoji57]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Julie Ann said:


> Been motivated today... I got up and went to the gym. Walked a mile, and then did 30 minutes on the elliptical. The entire time, I tried to figure out how I could watch YouTube videos, and check the purse forum for any deals. LOL!! I thought keeping busy would help me stop looking.... Ugh


That's great Julie! I did my "Batwings" exercises and inner thigh workout today that I watch on utube! I need to exercise more this year! I watch purses videos on utube sometimes while I'm on my treadmill !


----------



## AnotherPurse

Julie Ann said:


> Been motivated today... I got up and went to the gym. Walked a mile, and then did 30 minutes on the elliptical. The entire time, I tried to figure out how I could watch YouTube videos, and check the purse forum for any deals. LOL!! I thought keeping busy would help me stop looking.... Ugh




Hahaha!  That's my goal this year!  Keep the phone out of my hand. Back to the gym and I started journaling again. Keeps me focused and out of trouble. Between me sketching and waiting patiently for my Erin Condren life changing planner I will be sure to buy at least 5 less bags! LOL. Nice work!!!


----------



## Live It Up

I've been away from the forum for a while. 2015 ended roughly for me. A week before Christmas, my mother fell on the sidewalk. She insisted she was okay and wouldn't let my father take her to the hospilital. So Dad checked in on her every hour all night long, until she wouldn't wake up. They took her by helicopter to a good hospital that could take care of bleeding in her brain. When we got there, they told is it was very grim and that she had maybe a 1% chance of surviving the surgery. They even asked if we wanted to proceed with the surgery or just let her go. That was the first time in my life that I saw my father, a retired fighter pilot, look helpless. They had just celebrated their 60th anniversary! 

We insisted that they try and save her. Three hours later, we were given the good news that she had made it through the surgery BUT her injury was very serious and we should not expect her to be like she was before IF she ever wakes up. Well, Mom woke up later that night, and the next day when they removed her ventilator, she could talk, see and move. All I can say is that prayers do work. It hasn't even been 3 weeks since her fall and she is in a rehab hospital, walking with assistance, eating, using her cell phone, and fussing at us. She is still very confused and has short-term memory problems. But that is to be expected following brain surgery and should resolve with time.

When Mom took that fall, I was getting ready for Christmas while caring for 2 geriatric cats. My 14-year old MaineCoon has had pneumonia and has severe arthritis. My 13-year old boy had been battling respiratory problems since August. It turned our he had a tumor deep in his sinus cavity. When he could no longer breathe from his nose, I had to put him to sleep. That was 3 days before Christmas and while my mother was recovering in ICU.  My 14-year old is still hanging in there. It broke my heart to have to let my kitty go, but I couldn't let him suffer. 

So I feel like I've been on an emotional roller-coaster!  My sister is here and helping with Dad. We try and make sure somebody is with Mom at the hospital all the time. It is exhausting, but we are all so grateful that the doctors were wrong and her prognosis is looking good.

Hold tight to the ones you love. In an instant, things can be forever changed.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Live It Up said:


> I've been away from the forum for a while. 2015 ended roughly for me. ...  SNIP....
> 
> Hold tight to the ones you love. In an instant, things can be forever changed.



Wow, LIU!   You certainly did have a rough time of it during the holidays.  I'm so glad that your mother is recovering, and so sad about your kitty.   Our pets have a special place in our hearts so I can only imagine your devastation.   I hope your sweet mother continues to improve.  Hugs and best wishes to you.      Take care of yourself.


----------



## Live It Up

Thank you!! It's exhausting having someone you love in the hospital. And I can't help but worry about my 80 year old father, who isn't sleeping and neglecting his own health. I'm not used to giving orders to my father, but someone has to do it. 

And I haven't had the chance to grieve for my beloved kitty. He was such a Mama's boy and we were definitely bonded to each other. Pets are more than furry companions...they are family, too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Live It Up said:


> Thank you!! It's exhausting having someone you love in the hospital. And I can't help but worry about my 80 year old father, who isn't sleeping and neglecting his own health. I'm not used to giving orders to my father, but someone has to do it.
> 
> And I haven't had the chance to grieve for my beloved kitty. He was such a Mama's boy and we were definitely bonded to each other. Pets are more than furry companions...they are family, too.


I know it is exhausting having someone in the hospital; I really feel for you.   And your poor dad is probably so anxious and worried about your mom.   It's very hard when our parents begin to decline.   My sweet little MIL is 80, and we are beginning to see signs of memory loss in her.  

And I know your heart is broken over your kitty.  I have a little dog that is my heart; they are so much more than "pets" to us.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Live It Up said:


> Thank you!! It's exhausting having someone you love in the hospital. And I can't help but worry about my 80 year old father, who isn't sleeping and neglecting his own health. I'm not used to giving orders to my father, but someone has to do it.
> 
> And I haven't had the chance to grieve for my beloved kitty. He was such a Mama's boy and we were definitely bonded to each other. Pets are more than furry companions...they are family, too.


----------



## elbgrl

Live It Up said:


> I've been away from the forum for a while. 2015 ended roughly for me. A week before Christmas, my mother fell on the sidewalk. She insisted she was okay and wouldn't let my father take her to the hospilital. So Dad checked in on her every hour all night long, until she wouldn't wake up. They took her by helicopter to a good hospital that could take care of bleeding in her brain. When we got there, they told is it was very grim and that she had maybe a 1% chance of surviving the surgery. They even asked if we wanted to proceed with the surgery or just let her go. That was the first time in my life that I saw my father, a retired fighter pilot, look helpless. They had just celebrated their 60th anniversary!
> 
> We insisted that they try and save her. Three hours later, we were given the good news that she had made it through the surgery BUT her injury was very serious and we should not expect her to be like she was before IF she ever wakes up. Well, Mom woke up later that night, and the next day when they removed her ventilator, she could talk, see and move. All I can say is that prayers do work. It hasn't even been 3 weeks since her fall and she is in a rehab hospital, walking with assistance, eating, using her cell phone, and fussing at us. She is still very confused and has short-term memory problems. But that is to be expected following brain surgery and should resolve with time.
> 
> When Mom took that fall, I was getting ready for Christmas while caring for 2 geriatric cats. My 14-year old MaineCoon has had pneumonia and has severe arthritis. My 13-year old boy had been battling respiratory problems since August. It turned our he had a tumor deep in his sinus cavity. When he could no longer breathe from his nose, I had to put him to sleep. That was 3 days before Christmas and while my mother was recovering in ICU.  My 14-year old is still hanging in there. It broke my heart to have to let my kitty go, but I couldn't let him suffer.
> 
> So I feel like I've been on an emotional roller-coaster!  My sister is here and helping with Dad. We try and make sure somebody is with Mom at the hospital all the time. It is exhausting, but we are all so grateful that the doctors were wrong and her prognosis is looking good.
> 
> Hold tight to the ones you love. In an instant, things can be forever changed.



Sending you hugs and prayers LIU, you have certainly been through your share of heartbreak.  Hope 2016 brings good things for you and your family.!


----------



## MrsKC

Live It Up said:


> I've been away from the forum for a while. 2015 ended roughly for me. A week before Christmas, my mother fell on the sidewalk. She insisted she was okay and wouldn't let my father take her to the hospilital. So Dad checked in on her every hour all night long, until she wouldn't wake up. They took her by helicopter to a good hospital that could take care of bleeding in her brain. When we got there, they told is it was very grim and that she had maybe a 1% chance of surviving the surgery. They even asked if we wanted to proceed with the surgery or just let her go. That was the first time in my life that I saw my father, a retired fighter pilot, look helpless. They had just celebrated their 60th anniversary!
> 
> We insisted that they try and save her. Three hours later, we were given the good news that she had made it through the surgery BUT her injury was very serious and we should not expect her to be like she was before IF she ever wakes up. Well, Mom woke up later that night, and the next day when they removed her ventilator, she could talk, see and move. All I can say is that prayers do work. It hasn't even been 3 weeks since her fall and she is in a rehab hospital, walking with assistance, eating, using her cell phone, and fussing at us. She is still very confused and has short-term memory problems. But that is to be expected following brain surgery and should resolve with time.
> 
> When Mom took that fall, I was getting ready for Christmas while caring for 2 geriatric cats. My 14-year old MaineCoon has had pneumonia and has severe arthritis. My 13-year old boy had been battling respiratory problems since August. It turned our he had a tumor deep in his sinus cavity. When he could no longer breathe from his nose, I had to put him to sleep. That was 3 days before Christmas and while my mother was recovering in ICU.  My 14-year old is still hanging in there. It broke my heart to have to let my kitty go, but I couldn't let him suffer.
> 
> So I feel like I've been on an emotional roller-coaster!  My sister is here and helping with Dad. We try and make sure somebody is with Mom at the hospital all the time. It is exhausting, but we are all so grateful that the doctors were wrong and her prognosis is looking good.
> 
> Hold tight to the ones you love. In an instant, things can be forever changed.



I am sorry LIU, hugs and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> I am sorry LIU, hugs and prayers for you and your family.


So sorry to hear that! But I'm so happy your mom is on the road to recovery! My prayers are with you!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Live It Up said:


> Hold tight to the ones you love. In an instant, things can be forever changed.



LIU, my heart goes out to you. I totally get it and I hear you. You will find the strength to pull through all of this. And yes, we must remember to say our prayers. Thank you for the reminder. Glad to hear your mom is on the road to recovery. Thinking of you.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Live It Up said:


> I've been away from the forum for a while. 2015 ended roughly for me. A week before Christmas, my mother fell on the sidewalk. She insisted she was okay and wouldn't let my father take her to the hospilital. So Dad checked in on her every hour all night long, until she wouldn't wake up. They took her by helicopter to a good hospital that could take care of bleeding in her brain. When we got there, they told is it was very grim and that she had maybe a 1% chance of surviving the surgery. They even asked if we wanted to proceed with the surgery or just let her go. That was the first time in my life that I saw my father, a retired fighter pilot, look helpless. They had just celebrated their 60th anniversary!
> 
> 
> 
> We insisted that they try and save her. Three hours later, we were given the good news that she had made it through the surgery BUT her injury was very serious and we should not expect her to be like she was before IF she ever wakes up. Well, Mom woke up later that night, and the next day when they removed her ventilator, she could talk, see and move. All I can say is that prayers do work. It hasn't even been 3 weeks since her fall and she is in a rehab hospital, walking with assistance, eating, using her cell phone, and fussing at us. She is still very confused and has short-term memory problems. But that is to be expected following brain surgery and should resolve with time.
> 
> 
> 
> When Mom took that fall, I was getting ready for Christmas while caring for 2 geriatric cats. My 14-year old MaineCoon has had pneumonia and has severe arthritis. My 13-year old boy had been battling respiratory problems since August. It turned our he had a tumor deep in his sinus cavity. When he could no longer breathe from his nose, I had to put him to sleep. That was 3 days before Christmas and while my mother was recovering in ICU.  My 14-year old is still hanging in there. It broke my heart to have to let my kitty go, but I couldn't let him suffer.
> 
> 
> 
> So I feel like I've been on an emotional roller-coaster!  My sister is here and helping with Dad. We try and make sure somebody is with Mom at the hospital all the time. It is exhausting, but we are all so grateful that the doctors were wrong and her prognosis is looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> Hold tight to the ones you love. In an instant, things can be forever changed.




 I'm Speechless and my heart got so heavy after reading this. All I can say is God is real!!!


----------



## Live It Up

MiaBorsa said:


> I know it is exhausting having someone in the hospital; I really feel for you.   And your poor dad is probably so anxious and worried about your mom.   It's very hard when our parents begin to decline.   My sweet little MIL is 80, and we are beginning to see signs of memory loss in her.
> 
> And I know your heart is broken over your kitty.  I have a little dog that is my heart; they are so much more than "pets" to us.





elbgrl said:


> Sending you hugs and prayers LIU, you have certainly been through your share of heartbreak.  Hope 2016 brings good things for you and your family.!





MrsKC said:


> I am sorry LIU, hugs and prayers for you and your family.





Thatsmypurse said:


> So sorry to hear that! But I'm so happy your mom is on the road to recovery! My prayers are with you!





YankeeDooney said:


> LIU, my heart goes out to you. I totally get it and I hear you. You will find the strength to pull through all of this. And yes, we must remember to say our prayers. Thank you for the reminder. Glad to hear your mom is on the road to recovery. Thinking of you.





PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm Speechless and
> my heart got so heavy after reading this. All I can say is God is real!!!



Thank you so much, ladies. Yesterday, while being examined by an opthamologist, my mother's face began drooping on one side and her speech became slurred. It looks like she's had a minor stroke. So she's been checked out of the rehab hospital and admitted to a hospital closer to home. More worry and more praying.


----------



## MaryBel

Live It Up said:


> Thank you so much, ladies. Yesterday, while being examined by an opthamologist, my mother's face began drooping on one side and her speech became slurred. It looks like she's had a minor stroke. So she's been checked out of the rehab hospital and admitted to a hospital closer to home. More worry and more praying.



I am sorry GF! I hope your mom recovers soon!
Hugs and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Twoboyz

Live It Up said:


> I've been away from the forum for a while. 2015 ended roughly for me. A week before Christmas, my mother fell on the sidewalk. She insisted she was okay and wouldn't let my father take her to the hospilital. So Dad checked in on her every hour all night long, until she wouldn't wake up. They took her by helicopter to a good hospital that could take care of bleeding in her brain. When we got there, they told is it was very grim and that she had maybe a 1% chance of surviving the surgery. They even asked if we wanted to proceed with the surgery or just let her go. That was the first time in my life that I saw my father, a retired fighter pilot, look helpless. They had just celebrated their 60th anniversary!
> 
> 
> 
> We insisted that they try and save her. Three hours later, we were given the good news that she had made it through the surgery BUT her injury was very serious and we should not expect her to be like she was before IF she ever wakes up. Well, Mom woke up later that night, and the next day when they removed her ventilator, she could talk, see and move. All I can say is that prayers do work. It hasn't even been 3 weeks since her fall and she is in a rehab hospital, walking with assistance, eating, using her cell phone, and fussing at us. She is still very confused and has short-term memory problems. But that is to be expected following brain surgery and should resolve with time.
> 
> 
> 
> When Mom took that fall, I was getting ready for Christmas while caring for 2 geriatric cats. My 14-year old MaineCoon has had pneumonia and has severe arthritis. My 13-year old boy had been battling respiratory problems since August. It turned our he had a tumor deep in his sinus cavity. When he could no longer breathe from his nose, I had to put him to sleep. That was 3 days before Christmas and while my mother was recovering in ICU.  My 14-year old is still hanging in there. It broke my heart to have to let my kitty go, but I couldn't let him suffer.
> 
> 
> 
> So I feel like I've been on an emotional roller-coaster!  My sister is here and helping with Dad. We try and make sure somebody is with Mom at the hospital all the time. It is exhausting, but we are all so grateful that the doctors were wrong and her prognosis is looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> Hold tight to the ones you love. In an instant, things can be forever changed.




I'm so sorry LIU. It sounds like you have had a very difficult month and my heart goes out to you and your family. I am happy to hear your mom is doing well. What a blessing that is. I hope she continues to get better quickly. 

I'm sorry about your kitty. I lost mine a year ago last October to what they thought was cancer and it was very difficult to watch him suffer at the end and very difficult to let him go. I can imagine how difficult it was for you. Hugs.


----------



## Twoboyz

Live It Up said:


> Thank you so much, ladies. Yesterday, while being examined by an opthamologist, my mother's face began drooping on one side and her speech became slurred. It looks like she's had a minor stroke. So she's been checked out of the rehab hospital and admitted to a hospital closer to home. More worry and more praying.




Oh no, I'm so sorry. Hugs and prayers


----------



## YankeeDooney

My brother told me about this show he heard on NPR. It is rather amusing and enlightening about the Birkin Bag. You can listen or read the transcript. 

Let's just say, I am just fine with my Dooney's.

http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2015/12/25/460870534/episode-672-bagging-a-birkin


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Live It Up said:


> Thank you so much, ladies. Yesterday, while being examined by an opthamologist, my mother's face began drooping on one side and her speech became slurred. It looks like she's had a minor stroke. So she's been checked out of the rehab hospital and admitted to a hospital closer to home. More worry and more praying.



Keeping your family in prayer.


----------



## BlazenHsss

Live It Up said:


> I've been away from the forum for a while. 2015 ended roughly for me. A week before Christmas, my mother fell on the sidewalk. She insisted she was okay and wouldn't let my father take her to the hospilital. So Dad checked in on her every hour all night long, until she wouldn't wake up. They took her by helicopter to a good hospital that could take care of bleeding in her brain. When we got there, they told is it was very grim and that she had maybe a 1% chance of surviving the surgery. They even asked if we wanted to proceed with the surgery or just let her go. That was the first time in my life that I saw my father, a retired fighter pilot, look helpless. They had just celebrated their 60th anniversary!
> 
> We insisted that they try and save her. Three hours later, we were given the good news that she had made it through the surgery BUT her injury was very serious and we should not expect her to be like she was before IF she ever wakes up. Well, Mom woke up later that night, and the next day when they removed her ventilator, she could talk, see and move. All I can say is that prayers do work. It hasn't even been 3 weeks since her fall and she is in a rehab hospital, walking with assistance, eating, using her cell phone, and fussing at us. She is still very confused and has short-term memory problems. But that is to be expected following brain surgery and should resolve with time.
> 
> When Mom took that fall, I was getting ready for Christmas while caring for 2 geriatric cats. My 14-year old MaineCoon has had pneumonia and has severe arthritis. My 13-year old boy had been battling respiratory problems since August. It turned our he had a tumor deep in his sinus cavity. When he could no longer breathe from his nose, I had to put him to sleep. That was 3 days before Christmas and while my mother was recovering in ICU.  My 14-year old is still hanging in there. It broke my heart to have to let my kitty go, but I couldn't let him suffer.
> 
> So I feel like I've been on an emotional roller-coaster!  My sister is here and helping with Dad. We try and make sure somebody is with Mom at the hospital all the time. It is exhausting, but we are all so grateful that the doctors were wrong and her prognosis is looking good.
> 
> Hold tight to the ones you love. In an instant, things can be forever changed.


I've been wondering where you were...
So sorry to hear of your family stresses, both furry and non furry.
I'm a CC nurse in the event you ever have any questions about your recovering mother.
Your "purse family" has your back lady!


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> My brother told me about this show he heard on NPR. It is rather amusing and enlightening about the Birkin Bag. You can listen or read the transcript.
> 
> Let's just say, I am just fine with my Dooney's.
> 
> http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2015/12/25/460870534/episode-672-bagging-a-birkin



Very interesting, thank you. I knew they were costly, just not 2.5 times the amount of my first house!


----------



## Suzwhat

YankeeDooney said:


> My brother told me about this show he heard on NPR. It is rather amusing and enlightening about the Birkin Bag. You can listen or read the transcript.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just say, I am just fine with my Dooney's.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2015/12/25/460870534/episode-672-bagging-a-birkin




Very interesting!  Thanks.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Hey ladies,

Just thought I would share in case anyone has not tried this brand. I just got my delivery yesterday from lordandtaylor.com (on sale). I have been wanting a boot/shoe to go with my crimson satchels (Sofft Wendy in Merlot). I love the Sofft brand, usually very comfy for me. Nicely made inside as well. I also got the Aldina boots. I liked the look of them with the straps and different leathers, plus I wanted a lower heel for a change. Very comfy too. It is not usually my style as I prefer a more feminine style but I just liked them for some reason.....different looking.


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Just thought I would share in case anyone has not tried this brand. I just got my delivery yesterday from lordandtaylor.com (on sale). I have been wanting a boot/shoe to go with my crimson satchels (Sofft Wendy in Merlot). I love the Sofft brand, usually very comfy for me. Nicely made inside as well. I also got the Aldina boots. I liked the look of them with the straps and different leathers, plus I wanted a lower heel for a change. Very comfy too. It is not usually my style as I prefer a more feminine style but I just liked them for some reason.....different looking.


Oh those are great!! I esp like the bottom ones (heels bother my back, but I love how they look). I agree that Sofft is a great brand, products are well made.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Just thought I would share in case anyone has not tried this brand. I just got my delivery yesterday from lordandtaylor.com (on sale). I have been wanting a boot/shoe to go with my crimson satchels (Sofft Wendy in Merlot). I love the Sofft brand, usually very comfy for me. Nicely made inside as well. I also got the Aldina boots. I liked the look of them with the straps and different leathers, plus I wanted a lower heel for a change. Very comfy too. It is not usually my style as I prefer a more feminine style but I just liked them for some reason.....different looking.




Thanks YD! I've been looking for some crimson/bordeaux boots to go with my bags as well and for some reason ive been striking out. I love the toones. I love a chunky heal...but my feet dont. I usually win. [emoji6]


----------



## ahirau

Hi Ladies,

I thought I'd share some new finds from my outlet visit - LeSportSac cosmetic pouches.  I was wandering around and went into this store and found these great little pouches, all 50-70% off.  I've learned that as I am using totes more frequently these days, I need to capture all my bits and bobs together or I just can't find them in my bag when I need them.  These are machine washable rip-stop nylon, air dry.  These are the patterns I got, a few of them in multiple sizes.






I particularly love this navy and orange one for use with my Montecito Lilliana (which I love by the way and have been using a lot when not raining).


----------



## YankeeDooney

ahirau said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I thought I'd share some new finds from my outlet visit - LeSportSac cosmetic pouches.  I was wandering around and went into this store and found these great little pouches, all 50-70% off.  I've learned that as I am using totes more frequently these days, I need to capture all my bits and bobs together or I just can't find them in my bag when I need them.  These are machine washable rip-stop nylon, air dry.  These are the patterns I got, a few of them in multiple sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I particularly love this navy and orange one for use with my Montecito Lilliana (which I love by the way and have been using a lot when not raining).


These are really nice A. Fun colors and patterns. I do love the color of the Montecito too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

ahirau said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I thought I'd share some new finds from my outlet visit - LeSportSac cosmetic pouches.  I was wandering around and went into this store and found these great little pouches, all 50-70% off.  I've learned that as I am using totes more frequently these days, I need to capture all my bits and bobs together or I just can't find them in my bag when I need them.  These are machine washable rip-stop nylon, air dry.  These are the patterns I got, a few of them in multiple sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I particularly love this navy and orange one for use with my Montecito Lilliana (which I love by the way and have been using a lot when not raining).



I love your cosmetic bags!  I have a LeSportsac travel cosmetic bag. I bought it on sale at Macy's last year for the same reason you bought yours. It's perfect in my big tote bags. 

And I really LOVE your Montecito Lillliana!


----------



## MrsKC

ahirau said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I thought I'd share some new finds from my outlet visit - LeSportSac cosmetic pouches.  I was wandering around and went into this store and found these great little pouches, all 50-70% off.  I've learned that as I am using totes more frequently these days, I need to capture all my bits and bobs together or I just can't find them in my bag when I need them.  These are machine washable rip-stop nylon, air dry.  These are the patterns I got, a few of them in multiple sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I particularly love this navy and orange one for use with my Montecito Lilliana (which I love by the way and have been using a lot when not raining).


Love the Lilliana.....


----------



## ahirau

YankeeDooney said:


> These are really nice A. Fun colors and patterns. I do love the color of the Montecito too!


Thank you YD!


----------



## ahirau

RuedeNesle said:


> I love your cosmetic bags!  I have a LeSportsac travel cosmetic bag. I bought it on sale at Macy's last year for the same reason you bought yours. It's perfect in my big tote bags.
> 
> And I really LOVE your Montecito Lillliana!


Thank you RdN!  I am awaiting receipt of another Montecito Lilliana, I love it that much!


----------



## ahirau

MrsKC said:


> Love the Lilliana.....


Thankyou MrsKC!, Will post my new Lilliana arrival next week I hope!


----------



## momjules

Another nice collection! These patterns can take the blah out of a gray day!


----------



## MiaBorsa

ahirau said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I thought I'd share some new finds from my outlet visit - LeSportSac cosmetic pouches.  I was wandering around and went into this store and found these great little pouches, all 50-70% off.  I've learned that as I am using totes more frequently these days, I need to capture all my bits and bobs together or I just can't find them in my bag when I need them.  These are machine washable rip-stop nylon, air dry.  These are the patterns I got, a few of them in multiple sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I particularly love this navy and orange one for use with my Montecito Lilliana (which I love by the way and have been using a lot when not raining).



Nice!   I have a couple of LeSportSac makeup bags that I ordered from Amazon; they are very well made.   Love your Lillianna tote!


----------



## msmiscl

ahirau said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I thought I'd share some new finds from my outlet visit - LeSportSac cosmetic pouches.  I was wandering around and went into this store and found these great little pouches, all 50-70% off.  I've learned that as I am using totes more frequently these days, I need to capture all my bits and bobs together or I just can't find them in my bag when I need them.  These are machine washable rip-stop nylon, air dry.  These are the patterns I got, a few of them in multiple sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I particularly love this navy and orange one for use with my Montecito Lilliana (which I love by the way and have been using a lot when not raining).



Beautiful Montecito bag!! I love lesportsac pouches, they hold up really well through the years.


----------



## Trudysmom

ahirau said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I thought I'd share some new finds from my outlet visit - LeSportSac cosmetic pouches.  I was wandering around and went into this store and found these great little pouches, all 50-70% off.  I've learned that as I am using totes more frequently these days, I need to capture all my bits and bobs together or I just can't find them in my bag when I need them.  These are machine washable rip-stop nylon, air dry.  These are the patterns I got, a few of them in multiple sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I particularly love this navy and orange one for use with my Montecito Lilliana (which I love by the way and have been using a lot when not raining).


Your new bags are all so pretty.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ahirau said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I thought I'd share some new finds from my outlet visit - LeSportSac cosmetic pouches.  I was wandering around and went into this store and found these great little pouches, all 50-70% off.  I've learned that as I am using totes more frequently these days, I need to capture all my bits and bobs together or I just can't find them in my bag when I need them.  These are machine washable rip-stop nylon, air dry.  These are the patterns I got, a few of them in multiple sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I particularly love this navy and orange one for use with my Montecito Lilliana (which I love by the way and have been using a lot when not raining).



Great idea!  I have a lot of wristlets I use in a similar way.  The patterns on yours are very fun.


----------



## ahirau

Thanks very much ladies!  I see many of you are familiar with them - so cute and functional and the price is right!  Thanks for the Montecito love too


----------



## MiaBorsa

RIP Glenn Frey.   Thank you for the music.


----------



## oldbaglover

MiaBorsa said:


> RIP Glenn Frey.   Thank you for the music.


Also sorry to see that Glenn passed away. He was a great talent. I saw the Eagles perform on stage in 1994 and it was a cold rainy night but loved the show.


----------



## elbgrl

oldbaglover said:


> Also sorry to see that Glenn passed away. He was a great talent. I saw the Eagles perform on stage in 1994 and it was a cold rainy night but loved the show.



I saw them about the same time OBL in New Orleans.  It was the Hell Freezes Over Tour.  It was wonderful.  My all time favorite band.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> RIP Glenn Frey.   Thank you for the music.




This was very sad news. RIP Glen Frey.


----------



## MrsKC

So I have four bags in my cart at ILD and it won't process my card. I eve called MasterCard to see if there was an issue with  my bard and there is not. Ugh!!! 
Anyway, RN-- they have the Richmond.....time to fudge your ban a bit :giggles:


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> So I have four bags in my cart at ILD and it won't process my card. I eve called MasterCard to see if there was an issue with  my bard and there is not. Ugh!!!
> *Anyway, RN-- they have the Richmond.....time to fudge your ban a bit *:giggles:



  RED!!!!!! 

A test on the third day?  I know I'll be repeating this class!  

Thanks KC!   I hope your card issue is easily resolved!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> RED!!!!!!
> 
> A test on the third day?  I know I'll be repeating this class!
> 
> Thanks KC!   I hope your card issue is easily resolved!



Well,  we are all in remediation in some form or another  . 
Let me know if you cave . I love that little Richmond --she has been getting all my love (.....ok think that is a song....)
.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Well,  we are all in remediation in some form or another  .
> Let me know if you cave . I love that little Richmond --she has been getting all my love (.....ok think that is a song....)
> .



I'm trying to be good but I have the tab open and I keep going to back to it. I'll let you know how this turns out!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm trying to be good but I have the tab open and I keep going to back to it. I'll let you know how this turns out!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


>


----------



## Suzwhat

Prices on some bags are lower today on Dooney than on ILD.  Case in point, Chiara and Saffiano drawstring.   Dooney, why you do me like this?   Don't you know I'm on a ban?


----------



## MrsKC

Suzwhat said:


> Prices on some bags are lower today on Dooney than on ILD.  Case in point, Chiara and Saffiano drawstring.   Dooney, why you do me like this?   Don't you know I'm on a ban?



You are right!  Thanks!

RN, the Richmond is cheaper on the Dooney site! It is $139!!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Bordeaux Pebble Zip zip for $99   Dang I don't need another ZZ but that price. Its in my cart while I think on it a little while.


----------



## MrsKC

Ok Dooney Drama :
I ended up calling Mastercard twice last night about trying to place my order, since it wouldn't go through  I thought there might be a problem with my card, but no, no issues.  
So then I tried it again and got a message from Mastercard from the fraud line. Ugh. So the I went into my Mastercard acct online and had FIVE pending charges for $556 each! WHAT!! 
So this am there are no pending charges, I called ILD and they have NO orders from me? Those bags are literally still sitting in my cart. I told her to completely cancel it or anything that showed up.
This is too much hassle.  Two of the bags I thought I was buying are on the Dooney site for $30 less each. 
Not sure if I will get them or not......geesh.


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Ok Dooney Drama :
> I ended up calling Mastercard twice last night about trying to place my order, since it wouldn't go through  I thought there might be a problem with my card, but no, no issues.
> So then I tried it again and got a message from Mastercard from the fraud line. Ugh. So the I went into my Mastercard acct online and had FIVE pending charges for $556 each! WHAT!!
> So this am there are no pending charges, I called ILD and they have NO orders from me? Those bags are literally still sitting in my cart. I told her to completely cancel it or anything that showed up.
> This is too much hassle.  Two of the bags I thought I was buying are on the Dooney site for $30 less each.
> Not sure if I will get them or not......geesh.




That's scary! Your credit card company did good though protecting you. Those pending charges were from someone else and not ILD right? Sorry for your hassle. [emoji17]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Ok Dooney Drama :
> I ended up calling Mastercard twice last night about trying to place my order, since it wouldn't go through  I thought there might be a problem with my card, but no, no issues.
> So then I tried it again and got a message from Mastercard from the fraud line. Ugh. So the I went into my Mastercard acct online and had FIVE pending charges for $556 each! WHAT!!
> So this am there are no pending charges, I called ILD and they have NO orders from me? Those bags are literally still sitting in my cart. I told her to completely cancel it or anything that showed up.
> This is too much hassle.  Two of the bags I thought I was buying are on the Dooney site for $30 less each.
> Not sure if I will get them or not......geesh.




Wow. That's terrible. And no fun. So sorry it didn't work out for you to get your bags.


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> That's scary! Your credit card company did good though protecting you. Those pending charges were from someone else and not ILD right? Sorry for your hassle. [emoji17]



Hey TB, no all the pending charges were from lLD. 
It's worked out and three of them are actually cheaper on Dooney. I have only ordered one at this point.....
Yes, I am thankful MasterCard was very helpful.


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wow. That's terrible. And no fun. So sorry it didn't work out for you to get your bags.



Thanks NAC, it will work out.....


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Hey TB, no all the pending charges were from lLD.
> 
> It's worked out and three of them are actually cheaper on Dooney. I have only ordered one at this point.....
> 
> Yes, I am thankful MasterCard was very helpful.




Oh that's great!


----------



## MrsKC

Any of you girls in the path of the storm?
We are safe here in IN.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Any of you girls in the path of the storm?
> We are safe here in IN.



Glad your credit card drama got sorted out, KC.  Probably some random computer glitch.   We have been having high winds and cold temps, but no "storm" like the east coast.   I was on my way to the post office earlier and saw a giant oak tree had been blown down onto someone's home.   I hope they weren't home at the time.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Glad your credit card drama got sorted out, KC.  Probably some random computer glitch.   We have been having high winds and cold temps, but no "storm" like the east coast.   I was on my way to the post office earlier and saw a giant oak tree had been blown down onto someone's home.   I hope they weren't home at the time.


r

I didn't realize TX was getting any high winds. Yes, I do hope those folks are ok. 
I went to the post office too. Today was the day I was going to send Dawson back. I just couldn't do it.....


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> r
> 
> I didn't realize TX was getting any high winds. Yes, I do hope those folks are ok.
> I went to the post office too. Today was the day I was going to send Dawson back. I just couldn't do it.....



Well, mine is gone.       It was hard, but maybe we will meet again someday when she's on clearance.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, mine is gone.       It was hard, but maybe we will meet again someday when she's on clearance.




Clearance sounds like a good plan!


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> r
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize TX was getting any high winds. Yes, I do hope those folks are ok.
> 
> I went to the post office too. Today was the day I was going to send Dawson back. I just couldn't do it.....




Lol! That has happened to me many times. I'm glad you guys are okay. Here in Chicago we are having very mild weather. It's gloomy but warm for us right now. I hope everyone is okay.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Even here in the Deep South we've got freezing temps,  but no snow thank goodness. How is everyone else doing with the snowstorms? Hope everyone is safe and warm.


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Even here in the Deep South we've got freezing temps,  but no snow thank goodness. How is everyone else doing with the snowstorms? Hope everyone is safe and warm.


It has been snowing here since early this morning. We are supposed to get about 12 inches. Boooooo! I hate snow.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> It has been snowing here since early this morning. We are supposed to get about 12 inches. Boooooo! I hate snow.




Hopefully you can hibernate for the weekend. Stay warm and safe!


----------



## handbaghuntress

We got around 28 inches over the last two days in southern Pennsylvania. &#127784; we had a really mild winter until this hit. Winter is here and making up for lost time!


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> It has been snowing here since early this morning. We are supposed to get about 12 inches. Boooooo! I hate snow.





handbaghuntress said:


> We got around 28 inches over the last two days in southern Pennsylvania. &#127784; we had a really mild winter until this hit. Winter is here and making up for lost time!



Wow Ladies, stay safe and warm!!


----------



## Twoboyz

handbaghuntress said:


> We got around 28 inches over the last two days in southern Pennsylvania. &#127784; we had a really mild winter until this hit. Winter is here and making up for lost time!




Wow! Stay warm and safe.


----------



## handbaghuntress

Twoboyz said:


> Wow! Stay warm and safe.




It's 19 degrees but with the windchill it's more like 5. Starting tomorrow it's supposed to be in the 30-40 range so I'm hoping a lot of this snow will melt!


----------



## Twoboyz

handbaghuntress said:


> It's 19 degrees but with the windchill it's more like 5. Starting tomorrow it's supposed to be in the 30-40 range so I'm hoping a lot of this snow will melt!




Best wishes on the melt! We have had such a roller coaster ride of temps here our bodies don't know what to think! [emoji37]


----------



## applecidered

Kind of a random question, if I purchase something on the main Dooney site and want to return, can I return in store or only by mail? And I assume there is no free return shipping?


----------



## MiaBorsa

applecidered said:


> Kind of a random question, if I purchase something on the main Dooney site and want to return, can I return in store or only by mail? And I assume there is no free return shipping?



As far as I know, orders from Dooney.com must be shipped back to them.  I don't live near a store so I have never asked about returning to a store.   And no, there is no free return shipping, though they have been known to refund shipping on damaged items.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

For those interested:  I just spotted a Medium Taupe Flo on ILD for the same price I got mine for.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Quick question... I'm torn between pebbled leather black/black and black/Sierra trim. Which do you prefer?? I'm looking at totes in these colors.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Quick question... I'm torn between pebbled leather black/black and black/Sierra trim. Which do you prefer?? I'm looking at totes in these colors.


P, don't you have the black Chelsea or e/w Chelsea? Maybe some contrast would be a change.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> P, don't you have the black Chelsea or e/w Chelsea? Maybe some contrast would be a change.



Yes, black/black Flo Chelsea and a couple other black. One other black contrast but it's a satchel. Thanks for your help! It helped. Didn't look at it like that.


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Quick question... I'm torn between pebbled leather black/black and black/Sierra trim. Which do you prefer?? I'm looking at totes in these colors.



Well I have both. I go with all black usually depending on outfit (black and grey) and being a bit more dressy . Then go with the black/Sierra if it is a bit more casual.


----------



## br_t

I just got my new zip zip in the mail. I found there are many flaws on the new bag. Hardware show tarnish, four bottom feed show wear. My sky zip zip also has many marks when I got it. I guess the quality is consistent then. Any opinions, zip zip owners?


----------



## YankeeDooney

br_t said:


> I just got my new zip zip in the mail. I found there are many flaws on the new bag. Hardware show tarnish, four bottom feed show wear. My sky zip zip also has many marks when I got it. I guess the quality is consistent then. Any opinions, zip zip owners?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255749
> View attachment 3255750
> View attachment 3255751


Send it back. That is terrible. Call customer service and/or email them your pics. Hopefully they will do right by you and replace bag.


----------



## BlazenHsss

The trim is dry and wrinkled and is that a stain on it in the last picture??
Did you . Pay full price for this? Please say no


----------



## PcanTannedBty

br_t said:


> I just got my new zip zip in the mail. I found there are many flaws on the new bag. Hardware show tarnish, four bottom feed show wear. My sky zip zip also has many marks when I got it. I guess the quality is consistent then. Any opinions, zip zip owners?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255749
> View attachment 3255750
> View attachment 3255751




Oh no... Now you got me nervous about ILD. Hopefully they take care of you.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh no... Now you got me nervous about ILD. Hopefully they take care of you.


P, All my bags from ILD have been pristine ! I have purchased 4 from them last year and no problems and one I returned just because I didn't care for the color and the return process was smooth and fairly quick! Hope your bags are perfect!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

br_t said:


> I just got my new zip zip in the mail. I found there are many flaws on the new bag. Hardware show tarnish, four bottom feed show wear. My sky zip zip also has many marks when I got it. I guess the quality is consistent then. Any opinions, zip zip owners?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255749
> View attachment 3255750
> View attachment 3255751


If they are from ILD, I'm surprised! I've never purchased a pebbled leather bag from them, but the bags I have purchased ( 2 Saff. 1 Patent leather, and 1 coated cotton bag)  were all perfect! I would send that back and make sure THEY pay for shipping,  since it's damaged ! So sorry that happened to you and Good luck.


----------



## MiaBorsa

br_t said:


> I just got my new zip zip in the mail. I found there are many flaws on the new bag. Hardware show tarnish, four bottom feed show wear. My sky zip zip also has many marks when I got it. I guess the quality is consistent then. Any opinions, zip zip owners?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255749
> View attachment 3255750
> View attachment 3255751



That's too bad.  Where did you get them from?


----------



## br_t

Thatsmypurse said:


> If they are from ILD, I'm surprised! I've never purchased a pebbled leather bag from them, but the bags I have purchased ( 2 Saff. 1 Patent leather, and 1 coated cotton bag)  were all perfect! I would send that back and make sure THEY pay for shipping,  since it's damaged ! So sorry that happened to you and Good luck.




It was indeed from ILD. I got it for 50%off and I think it is the last one. I might have to keep it if I want this bag cheap [emoji38] to be honest, I will probably get it all scratched out in a week. Thank you so much for your input! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## br_t

MiaBorsa said:


> That's too bad.  Where did you get them from?




It is from ilovedooney website.


----------



## br_t

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh no... Now you got me nervous about ILD. Hopefully they take care of you.




I had to make some hard decisions. I think this is last lilac they have. [emoji38] I was impress by the shipping speedy tho. I ordered at night and it came next afternoon lol. 

I took it out of the wrappers. She looks stunning! I'm taking her to Hawaii!


----------



## br_t

the front side of the bag looks pretty good!


----------



## br_t

BlazenHsss said:


> The trim is dry and wrinkled and is that a stain on it in the last picture??
> Did you . Pay full price for this? Please say no



The leather looks stained and scuffed. I paid $99 for it. I think I might have to keep it because that's the last one they have. I can live with it for the price


----------



## Thatsmypurse

br_t said:


> It was indeed from ILD. I got it for 50%off and I think it is the last one. I might have to keep it if I want this bag cheap [emoji38] to be honest, I will probably get it all scratched out in a week. Thank you so much for your input! [emoji173]&#65039;


Yeah, the prices are great! Maybe a little apple conditioner will even out the leather trim! She's gorgeous from the front! And your right , they will get marks...eventually !  Hawaii ! Nice!


----------



## br_t

Thatsmypurse said:


> Yeah, the prices are great! Maybe a little apple conditioner will even out the leather trim! She's gorgeous from the front! And your right , they will get marks...eventually !  Hawaii ! Nice!



Thank you sweetie! I'm so excited for Hawaii! It's gonna be great! [emoji75][emoji75]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

[emoji22] just noticed that my bag has a crack in the leather. Not sure if I did it trying to "draw" it or if it was like that when I got it. But then I look at my "right out of the box" photo posted in the mini reveal thread and notice it. I'm sad... How is ILD return policy? I'll probably just order a new one and return this one. At least I don't have to worry about it showing up "as is" on the Q.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> [emoji22] just noticed that my bag has a crack in the leather. Not sure if I did it trying to "draw" it or if it was like that when I got it. But then I look at my "right out of the box" photo posted in the mini reveal thread and notice it. I'm sad... How is ILD return policy? I'll probably just order a new one and return this one. At least I don't have to worry about it showing up "as is" on the Q.
> 
> View attachment 3263753
> 
> View attachment 3263754



Oh, no.  Sorry, PTB.   I have never returned anything damaged to ILD, but regular returns are a snap.  They usually process the return the same day they get the package.   You might email them and see what to do for an exchange.   Of course, this is Friday and they probably won't respond to you till Monday.

ETA--to make sure you get a replacement, I'd go ahead and order another and then work the return of the damaged one.  They will probably just refund the bag and your return shipping.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh, no.  Sorry, PTB.   I have never returned anything damaged to ILD, but regular returns are a snap.  They usually process the return the same day they get the package.   You might email them and see what to do for an exchange.   Of course, this is Friday and they probably won't respond to you till Monday.
> 
> ETA--to make sure you get a replacement, I'd go ahead and order another and then work the return of the damaged one.  They will probably just refund the bag and your return shipping.




Thank you so much! Yeah, I've already ordered a new one. It's still a beautiful bag. 

I'll call them Monday to see what I can do. That bag is so structured and hard that maybe it got smushed in transit. I didn't notice until I went to unstuff.  Thanks again!


----------



## ahirau

PuppyBowl on soon :doggie:


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> [emoji22] just noticed that my bag has a crack in the leather. Not sure if I did it trying to "draw" it or if it was like that when I got it. But then I look at my "right out of the box" photo posted in the mini reveal thread and notice it. I'm sad... How is ILD return policy? I'll probably just order a new one and return this one. At least I don't have to worry about it showing up "as is" on the Q.
> 
> View attachment 3263753
> 
> View attachment 3263754




[emoji26] I'm sorry. That's disappointing. I've never had any issues with returns.  I hope the replacement is perfect. Hopefully this isn't a common problem with this leather.


----------



## Twoboyz

OMG, I loved that half time show!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> OMG, I loved that half time show!


I loved it too but it was hard to hear Chris Martin singing.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Have you all seen James Corden's carpool karaoke. They are posted on YouTube. So many good ones. Chris Martin, Adele, One Direction and so on. Quite comical and entertaining.


----------



## CatePNW

YankeeDooney said:


> Have you all seen James Corden's carpool karaoke. They are posted on YouTube. So many good ones. Chris Martin, Adele, One Direction and so on. Quite comical and entertaining.



Yay, another fan of carpool karaoke!  I follow him on Youtube and am looking forward to the Elton John one tonight!


----------



## CatePNW

Oh, I loved the halftime show too, so colorful.  The sound was terrible though, but it usually is during this.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

What do u all think?


----------



## Pixie RN

PcanTannedBty said:


> What do u all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269697



Love, love, love this bag and the yellow screams spring and sun!  You wear them well, girl.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> What do u all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269697



It's so funny because it's only 6:30am here!  I forget about the 3 hour time difference! 

I love yellow bags!  I agree with Pixie RN, she's a beautiful, sunshine bag!  And she looks good on you!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

"Made in America Satchels"... Black and TMoro. Sorry I could not get better pictures, didn't want to get in trouble

TMoro has uneven pebbling




Black is perfect.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YD... I know you said you had one already picked out but wanted to send this snap for you.  It was on clearance at 50% off


----------



## BagJunkey1000

PcanTannedBty said:


> What do u all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269697




Love it[emoji844]. Perfect reason to play hookie&#128579;


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> What do u all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269697



   I LOVE her.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> What do u all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269697


I knew it. It is totally you. You have to get it. But I somehow think that is the baby that is in the bag.
Congrats girlfriend!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> YD... I know you said you had one already picked out but wanted to send this snap for you.  It was on clearance at 50% off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269744


Thanks PTB, that's the bag....not the color but that is it. It has grown on me for some reason. Now the big question....will it be further discounted for the Holiday sales? Hmmmm, should I wait it out or not....decisions, decisions. An extra 20% would be awesome and that is when I would definitely pull the trigger.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I recently ordered an Aquasana water filtration system thing after seeing it on QVC.  It will be here tomorrow and I'm hoping it will work great.   http://www.qvc.com/Aquasana-Powered...h-C.product.K42739.html?upsh=1&sc=K42739-CSWB

I'm tired of lugging cases of bottled water home because I drink a LOT of water.    I have tried the various filtering pitchers, etc. and find them lacking, so we'll see how this does.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks PTB, that's the bag....not the color but that is it. It has grown on me for some reason. Now the big question....will it be further discounted for the Holiday sales? Hmmmm, should I wait it out or not....decisions, decisions. An extra 20% would be awesome and that is when I would definitely pull the trigger.




Ahh ok, that's was only one they had. I'm with you... For a non-leather bag, I'd wait unless you're like NAC and I... Impatient and throw ourselves to the floor screaming "I WANT IT NOWWW".


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahh ok, that's was only one they had. I'm with you... For a non-leather bag, I'd wait unless you're like NAC and I... Impatient and throw ourselves to the floor screaming "I WANT IT NOWWW".


GF,

That is Claremont leather. It is the pebbled embossed leather.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> What do u all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269697


I keep staring at the gorgeousness of this bag and asking myself, should I get one of these? Yes, we all have the sickness.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> GF,
> 
> That is Claremont leather. It is the pebbled embossed leather.




Yeah I meant like a substantial leather like  Florentine or Dillen, etc. Gotcha!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

For those that own the Siena Briana... How does she work with the double straps? Do they stay on well? Do the straps feel extra bulky? I remember trying her on about a year or so ago and didn't like the straps but it could have been because I really didn't care for the leather. I'm looking at a couple colors wanted wanted input first. Thanks ladies!


----------



## Bestbagyet

Hi PcanTB, I'm new to the forum but not new to Dooney.  I find the Briana fun to carry, however I cross one strap over the other to keep both straps in place. I am normally a satchel girl but have found myself enjoying hobos and totes lately.  Here is a shot of my 4 Brianas. I'm expecting the Kelly Green and Bone next week. I also have the Montecito Briana (large) in Black, absolutely breathtaking! I'll introduce myself and some of my collection later.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Bestbagyet said:


> Hi PcanTB, I'm new to the forum but not new to Dooney.  I find the Briana fun to carry, however I cross one strap over the other to keep both straps in place. I am normally a satchel girl but have found myself enjoying hobos and totes lately.  Here is a shot of my 4 Brianas. I'm expecting the Kelly Green and Bone next week. I also have the Montecito Briana (large) in Black, absolutely breathtaking! I'll introduce myself and some of my collection later.


Welcome to the club! Those are gorgeous! Do you feel that they are bulky when you carry it against the body? Don't get me wrong, I love the look of these. I have been contemplating trying one.


----------



## Bestbagyet

YankeeDooney said:


> Welcome to the club! Those are gorgeous! Do you feel that they are bulky when you carry it against the body? Don't get me wrong, I love the look of these. I have been contemplating trying one.


YankeeDooney, Thank you for the welcome ! Surprisingly the Briana does not feel bulky. Initially I purchased the Siena Serena but it felt too bulky (really my hips are too big to wear drawstrings:giggles. The briana seems to hit in just the right place, right above the hip. So, it fits nicely at my waistline. Siena's leather is structured but not as structured as the Montecito. I really love the saturated and pop of color that the Siena line offers.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bestbagyet said:


> Hi PcanTB, I'm new to the forum but not new to Dooney.  I find the Briana fun to carry, however I cross one strap over the other to keep both straps in place. I am normally a satchel girl but have found myself enjoying hobos and totes lately.  Here is a shot of my 4 Brianas. I'm expecting the Kelly Green and Bone next week. I also have the Montecito Briana (large) in Black, absolutely breathtaking! I'll introduce myself and some of my collection later.




Welcome to the forum girlfriend!!! Beautiful bags and thanks for the info on the bag. That Olive is gorgeous. Bone... You're gonna love it. I have it in the drawstring. The leather is so carefree. Montecito... Gorgeous! The large is humongous but such a beautiful bag. I'm considering the large in the Sienna Drawstring. Can't wait to see your  Montecitos if you decide to post. Thanks again for chiming in. [emoji2]


----------



## Bestbagyet

PcanTannedBty said:


> Welcome to the forum girlfriend!!! Beautiful bags and thanks for the info on the bag. That Olive is gorgeous. Bone... You're gonna love it. I have it in the drawstring. The leather is so carefree. Montecito... Gorgeous! The large is humongous but such a beautiful bag. I'm considering the large in the Sienna Drawstring. Can't wait to see your  Montecitos if you decide to post. Thanks again for chiming in. [emoji2]


Thank you for the warm welcome ! Yes, the olive looks even better IRL than in the photo. I think you will enjoy having the Briana in your collection. I will post more pics soon .


----------



## YankeeDooney

OMG, it is 2 below zero here. That is just wrong. We need


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> OMG, it is 2 below zero here. That is just wrong. We need




Wow... Y'all can have that. I spent over 20 years in the cold... Sending you [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;. Stay warm girlfriend..


----------



## Suzwhat

Bestbagyet said:


> Hi PcanTB, I'm new to the forum but not new to Dooney.  I find the Briana fun to carry, however I cross one strap over the other to keep both straps in place. I am normally a satchel girl but have found myself enjoying hobos and totes lately.  Here is a shot of my 4 Brianas. I'm expecting the Kelly Green and Bone next week. I also have the Montecito Briana (large) in Black, absolutely breathtaking! I'll introduce myself and some of my collection later.




Welcome to the forum, BBY!  I have one Briana in black and pink and really love it.   I think it has softened up a little over time, too.  (Maybe my imagination?).  Your collection is beautiful.  This is a great shot.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> OMG, it is 2 below zero here. That is just wrong. We need



YIKES!!   We are already having springtime in Texas!   It's going to be 75 degrees today.


----------



## MaryBel

Bestbagyet said:


> Hi PcanTB, I'm new to the forum but not new to Dooney.  I find the Briana fun to carry, however I cross one strap over the other to keep both straps in place. I am normally a satchel girl but have found myself enjoying hobos and totes lately.  Here is a shot of my 4 Brianas. I'm expecting the Kelly Green and Bone next week. I also have the Montecito Briana (large) in Black, absolutely breathtaking! I'll introduce myself and some of my collection later.



Welcome to the Dooney forum!
I can see you love Dooney so you will love it here!

Love your Briana collection...so pretty! I only have one, the orange with fuchsia inside and 2 other colors but in the medium Serena (pink with kelly green inside and navy with white inside). I love these bags, so carefree!


----------



## MiaBorsa

*Happy Valentine's Day, Dooney Friends!! *


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> OMG, it is 2 below zero here. That is just wrong. We need



OMG, that's cold GF!
I wish I could send you some sunshine GF but we have none here. But I'm going to wish for some warm weather to go your way!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> *Happy Valentine's Day, Dooney Friends!! *




Happy V Day girlfriend!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Yuki85

Hey, everybody! I am new to Dooney but I love the florentine satchel! I would like to know if I can use it at rainy days? The second question is about the size! Is that correct that there are two sizes: medium and small? And since I am looking for a work bag i think the medium one should be okay? Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Bestbagyet

Suzwhat said:


> Welcome to the forum, BBY!  I have one Briana in black and pink and really love it.   I think it has softened up a little over time, too.  (Maybe my imagination?).  Your collection is beautiful.  This is a great shot.


Suzwhat, Thank you for the welcome . I really wanted the Siena Briana in Black/pink, but I decided to try the Montecito Briana in Black. It will probably be my only Montecito because I feel too cautious when carrying her . Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Yuki85 said:


> Hey, everybody! I am new to Dooney but I love the florentine satchel! I would like to know if I can use it at rainy days? The second question is about the size! Is that correct that there are two sizes: medium and small? And since I am looking for a work bag i think the medium one should be okay? Many thanks in advance!




Welcome to Dooney girlfriend! 

Yes, the Florentine leather is gorgeous!  Me personally don't run from the rain when carrying my Flo's and it dries back to normal, however, I wouldn't suggest using it on rainy days. I've been caught in the rain before and didn't have any issues. 

There are 3 sizes... A mini, a small and a regular/large. In my opinion, though there is a size difference between the mini and the small, it's not drastic. BUT, to me there is quite a bit of difference between the small and regular/large. 

Small & Large/Regular


----------



## Bestbagyet

MaryBel said:


> Welcome to the Dooney forum!
> I can see you love Dooney so you will love it here!
> 
> Love your Briana collection...so pretty! I only have one, the orange with fuchsia inside and 2 other colors but in the medium Serena (pink with kelly green inside and navy with white inside). I love these bags, so carefree!


MaryBel, Thank you for the welcome . Yes, you are right, I  my Dooneys. I look forward to seeing more of your collection. Looking through previous forum threads I see that you have a beautiful collection! Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## Trudysmom

Yuki85 said:


> Hey, everybody! I am new to Dooney but I love the florentine satchel! I would like to know if I can use it at rainy days? The second question is about the size! Is that correct that there are two sizes: medium and small? And since I am looking for a work bag i think the medium one should be okay? Many thanks in advance!


All of my Florentine Satchels are the small size. It is a perfect size for me. 

I do not use my leather bags in the rain.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> *Happy Valentine's Day, Dooney Friends!! *


Thanks MB!

I hope you all had a wonderful and lovely day!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow... Y'all can have that. I spent over 20 years in the cold... Sending you [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;. Stay warm girlfriend..


 It is not working P. it is minus 10 tonight. Please turn up the heat!!!!



MiaBorsa said:


> YIKES!!   We are already having springtime in Texas!   It's going to be 75 degrees today.


 That is so not fair.



MaryBel said:


> OMG, that's cold GF!
> I wish I could send you some sunshine GF but we have none here. But I'm going to wish for some warm weather to go your way!


 Thank you! Try harder please!


----------



## MaryBel

Happy Valentine's day Dooney GFs!
I hope you had an awesome weekend!


----------



## Yuki85

PcanTannedBty said:


> Welcome to Dooney girlfriend!
> 
> Yes, the Florentine leather is gorgeous!  Me personally don't run from the rain when carrying my Flo's and it dries back to normal, however, I wouldn't suggest using it on rainy days. I've been caught in the rain before and didn't have any issues.
> 
> There are 3 sizes... A mini, a small and a regular/large. In my opinion, though there is a size difference between the mini and the small, it's not drastic. BUT, to me there is quite a bit of difference between the small and regular/large.
> 
> Small & Large/Regular
> View attachment 3273658




Thank you for answering my questions! I love the leather of florentine! It looks just perfect for me! Okay I will not use it on rainy days! I hope the international shipping will work soon on dooney.com! So that I can get my florentine soon!!!
I just saw two sizes on their website! The small and regular! Could you please send me the measurement of the 3 sizes!


----------



## Yuki85

Trudysmom said:


> All of my Florentine Satchels are the small size. It is a perfect size for me.
> 
> I do not use my leather bags in the rain.




I love your collection! It is just amazing!


----------



## Yuki85

I am just curios if I want the Florentine should I order it now or should I wait until it goes on sale? Many thanks.


----------



## MaryBel

Yuki85 said:


> I am just curios if I want the Florentine should I order it now or should I wait until it goes on sale? Many thanks.



I saw this on the Dooney deals chat thread:

Macys is doing a presale on full priced handbags. the sale is for Feb. 24th. 25% off

So if it is still full price, you might be able to get the extra discount next week.


----------



## Yuki85

MaryBel said:


> I saw this on the Dooney dealschat thread:
> 
> 
> 
> Macys is doing a presale on full priced handbags. the sale is for Feb. 24th. 25% off
> 
> 
> 
> So if it is still full price, you might be able to get the extra discount next week.




Thanks for the info! I will wait then [emoji4]


----------



## Yuki85

Hey everybody,


I just would like to know which website is doing international shipping as I am from Europe?? I know that Macys is doing that but the tax is not calculated at the check out! I would like to know how much I pay in total before I submit my order!!! Many thanks.


----------



## Yuki85

Hey everybody, 


I am lucky as my best friend is going on Duty next week to Washington and he is so kind and will bring a Dooney for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


He is going to stay in Hyatt Regency Bethesda ( One Bethesda Metro Center (7400 Wisconsin Ave) and may I ask where is the nearest place to buy Dooney (Florentine satchel) 


Many thanks in advance.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Yuki85 said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> 
> I am lucky as my best friend is going on Duty next week to Washington and he is so kind and will bring a Dooney for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> He is going to stay in Hyatt Regency Bethesda ( One Bethesda Metro Center (7400 Wisconsin Ave) and may I ask where is the nearest place to buy Dooney (Florentine satchel)
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance.




WA State or DC?


----------



## Yuki85

PcanTannedBty said:


> WA State or DC?



D.C and the hotel is near D.C if I am not mistaken!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Yuki85 said:


> D.C and the hotel is near D.C if I am not mistaken!


I looked. I believe the best bet is Westfield Montgomery Mall, Bethesda. They have a Macy's and Nordstroms.

What Florentine are you looking for? The inventory will vary at each store.


----------



## Yuki85

YankeeDooney said:


> I looked. I believe the best bet is Westfield Montgomery Mall, Bethesda. They have a Macy's and Nordstroms.
> 
> What Florentine are you looking for? The inventory will vary at each store.




Many thanks! I am looking for the florentine vachetta satchel in nature. Just love this bag so much!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Yuki85 said:


> Many thanks! I am looking for the florentine vachetta satchel in nature. Just love this bag so much!


Small or medium?


----------



## BlazenHsss

Yuki85 said:


> Many thanks! I am looking for the florentine vachetta satchel in nature. Just love this bag so much!


A lady on my FB group is selling a lovely new Natural.....
In the event you can't find what you're looking for, she takes PayPal, and I'm sure she'd ship wherever provided you paid for it....something to consider if DC didn't pan out.


----------



## Yuki85

YankeeDooney said:


> Small or medium?


 
Medium!


----------



## Yuki85

BlazenHsss said:


> A lady on my FB group is selling a lovely new Natural.....
> In the event you can't find what you're looking for, she takes PayPal, and I'm sure she'd ship wherever provided you paid for it....something to consider if DC didn't pan out.




Where is the lady from? The problem is if she is from US, I have to pay tax for international shipping.


----------



## BlazenHsss

Yuki85 said:


> Where is the lady from? The problem is if she is from US, I have to pay tax for international shipping.


Yes US. If you buy off EBay still the same thing though, right?
Do you have other Dooneys? Where have you bought them from in the past?


----------



## Yuki85

BlazenHsss said:


> Yes US. If you buy off EBay still the same thing though, right?
> Do you have other Dooneys? Where have you bought them from in the past?


 

I am new to Dooney. I do not have any one yet. Here in my town we have only the premiere brands (LV, Chanel...) but I wanna to have some special  And it is so hard to get something from U.S.


----------



## BlazenHsss

It really is. There are a number of ebay sellers that will ship international as well...

The outlet many of us shop from might be a great start. And they ship international. Is your country listed as one they ship to? These are the small size. 13". Lovely amazing leather! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dooney-Bourke-Florentine-Small-Satchel-/401076459101?var=670604125027&hash=item5d6205165d:m:m-N-JTaCPReOzioLCHNVxLg#shpCntId


----------



## suzannep

Wasn't sure where to post an ILoveDooney question but does anyone know if they are strict about the 30 day return period? I'm a tad over and don't want to mail the bag in only to have them deny the return (if they would even do that? Idk). Honestly, you blink and a whole month goes by!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooney Outlet Stores, 03/04/2016 - 03/10/2016:  Chelsea Shopper $149

Favorite Tote offer valid 3/4/16-3/10/16. Cannot be combined with other offers. While supplies last. Excludes clearance. Product availability may vary by store. Not redeemable for cash in part or full. Offer not valid on previously purchased merchandise. Offer available in D&B Factory stores only.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Dooney Outlet Stores, 03/04/2016 - 03/10/2016:  Chelsea Shopper $149
> 
> Favorite Tote offer valid 3/4/16-3/10/16. Cannot be combined with other offers. While supplies last. Excludes clearance. Product availability may vary by store. Not redeemable for cash in part or full. Offer not valid on previously purchased merchandise. Offer available in D&B Factory stores only.



Thanks for the info, RN!!   Unfortunately I have two Chelseas I'd like to unload so I won't be buying any more!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

And in keeping with the thread topic (which is "off topic" ), we are having new windows put in our house this week and I am so tired of power tools, hammering, my barking dog, and no place to hide from workmen in my own home.   ullhair:   (Not to mention spending my purse money on WINDOWS... oh, the humanity.)   

Or maybe that should be "oh, the HUMIDITY", since it is impossible to get the humidity out of here with big holes where windows used to be.   At least we are having beautiful spring weather in Houston!  

Thankfully they should finish up today with the caulking and cleanup and it will all be done.  (Except for the total house clean from all the dust and sediment.... argh.)   There had better not be any drywall dust on my purses!


----------



## MiaBorsa

This just in, for *NAC*...   Kate Spade online sale; additional 25% off with code "YESPLEASE."     https://www.katespade.com/sale/view...extgid=extg_03042016_RTWStyling&cp=1013362977


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> And in keeping with the thread topic (which is "off topic" ), we are having new windows put in our house this week and I am so tired of power tools, hammering, my barking dog, and no place to hide from workmen in my own home.   ullhair:   (Not to mention spending my purse money on WINDOWS... oh, the humanity.)
> 
> Or maybe that should be "oh, the HUMIDITY", since it is impossible to get the humidity out of here with big holes where windows used to be.   At least we are having beautiful spring weather in Houston!
> 
> Thankfully they should finish up today with the caulking and cleanup and it will all be done.  (Except for the total house clean from all the dust and sediment.... argh.)   There had better not be any drywall dust on my purses!


Hey, but new windows are exciting. I am sure it will be all worth it in the end. Yes tough when the Purse Buying Funds are impacted. Jealous of your weather....meanwhile back in the land of CT taxes on everything (soon to include the air), it is a balmy 33 degrees.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks for the info, RN!!   Unfortunately I have two Chelseas I'd like to unload so I won't be buying any more!!!



Oops!   I thought I posted this in the "Deals" thread! I do not multitask well! 

You're welcome!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> And in keeping with the thread topic (which is "off topic" ), we are having new windows put in our house this week and I am so tired of power tools, hammering, my barking dog, and no place to hide from workmen in my own home.   ullhair:   (Not to mention spending my purse money on WINDOWS... oh, the humanity.)
> 
> *Or maybe that should be "oh, the HUMIDITY", *since it is impossible to get the humidity out of here with big holes where windows used to be.   At least we are having beautiful spring weather in Houston!
> 
> Thankfully they should finish up today with the caulking and cleanup and it will all be done.  (Except for the total house clean from all the dust and sediment.... argh.)   There had better not be any drywall dust on my purses!



  Perfect! 

Glad they're finishing today!  Good luck cleaning!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> *Hey, but new windows are exciting.* I am sure it will be all worth it in the end. Yes tough when the Purse Buying Funds are impacted. Jealous of your weather....meanwhile back in the land of CT taxes on everything (soon to include the air), it is a balmy 33 degrees.



Not sure about "exciting," but at least they are clean.      Sorry about that air tax thing.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Oops!   I thought I posted this in the "Deals" thread! I do not multitask well!
> 
> You're welcome!


  LOL!



RuedeNesle said:


> Perfect!
> 
> Glad they're finishing today!  Good luck cleaning!


  I'm SO glad they will finish today.   Keeping Harry corralled in my bedroom is exhausting; he is on guard-dog duty!!  :doggie:


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> And in keeping with the thread topic (which is "off topic" ), we are having new windows put in our house this week and I am so tired of power tools, hammering, my barking dog, and no place to hide from workmen in my own home.   ullhair:   (Not to mention spending my purse money on WINDOWS... oh, the humanity.)
> 
> Or maybe that should be "oh, the HUMIDITY", since it is impossible to get the humidity out of here with big holes where windows used to be.   At least we are having beautiful spring weather in Houston!
> 
> Thankfully they should finish up today with the caulking and cleanup and it will all be done.  (Except for the total house clean from all the dust and sediment.... argh.)   There had better not be any drywall dust on my purses!



Oh no, that sounds good and bad at the same time. Good the improvements but bad is the hassle it creates and the cleaning afterwards. 

I have my little hassle going on right now. My closet had a little accident. The main shelf collapsed.It's the biggest one so all my clothes were there and in the top were the shoes in their boxes. So now the bed in my guess room is a mountain of clothes and we need to get the shelf fixed. DH said he would fix it but that probably would be tomorrow. But then of course he takes it as an opportunity to say that I have too many clothes and that I should get rid of some. Not a chance mister!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Oh no, that sounds good and bad at the same time. Good the improvements but bad is the hassle it creates and the cleaning afterwards.
> 
> I have my little hassle going on right now. My closet had a little accident. The main shelf collapsed.It's the biggest one so all my clothes were there and in the top were the shoes in their boxes. So now the bed in my guess room is a mountain of clothes and we need to get the shelf fixed. DH said he would fix it but that probably would be tomorrow. But then of course he takes it as an opportunity to say that I have too many clothes and that I should get rid of some. Not a chance mister!



I'm glad to have the new windows for sure; we built our house in 1994 during the "single-pane" era.      So it's time for the new dual panes to help with energy efficiency.  This has been a loooooooooooooooooong week, though.    I want to have the wood floors downstairs replaced or refinished, but I am going to have to recover from the window installation first.  

Sorry to hear of your closet disaster!   And OMG, "too many clothes???"   Is that possible??


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Oh no, that sounds good and bad at the same time. Good the improvements but bad is the hassle it creates and the cleaning afterwards.
> 
> *I have my little hassle going on right now. My closet had a little accident. The main shelf collapsed.It's the biggest one so all my clothes were there and in the top were the shoes in their boxes. So now the bed in my guess room is a mountain of clothes and we need to get the shelf fixed.* DH said he would fix it but that probably would be tomorrow. But then of course he takes it as an opportunity to say that I have too many clothes and that I should get rid of some. Not a chance mister!



To quote NAC...."holy crap on a cracker!" that's stinks GF. I have been in a similar situation where rods or racks collapse. Yes we girls have our problems, don't we? 

I have been trying to purge my closets recently. I am beginning to wonder if clothes can replicate themselves because I cannot seem to get ahead of it yet. Everywhere I look, I find more and wonder, didn't I get rid of this already. Then of course, there is the army of blue dust bags that are starting to look like the invasion of the body snatchers. They are encroaching on my space...eeekkk! Shoes? Yeah, let's not go there yet.


----------



## Pixie RN

MaryBel said:


> Oh no, that sounds good and bad at the same time. Good the improvements but bad is the hassle it creates and the cleaning afterwards.
> 
> I have my little hassle going on right now. My closet had a little accident. The main shelf collapsed.It's the biggest one so all my clothes were there and in the top were the shoes in their boxes. So now the bed in my guess room is a mountain of clothes and we need to get the shelf fixed. DH said he would fix it but that probably would be tomorrow. But then of course he takes it as an opportunity to say that I have too many clothes and that I should get rid of some. Not a chance mister!



Sorry to hear of your "closet calamity," MaryBel. That's just such a headache when that happens. I have this figured out, though. When this type of thing happens, or a new handbag, shoe, clothing purchase occurs and you hear the response of "don't you have enough of......" and or "you need to get rid of......." then it's attributed to a gene men were born with. The most interesting thing is woman identified it a thousand years ago, .......science hasn't gotten that far.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm glad to have the new windows for sure; we built our house in 1994 during the "single-pane" era.      So it's time for the new dual panes to help with energy efficiency.  This has been a loooooooooooooooooong week, though.    I want to have the wood floors downstairs replaced or refinished, but I am going to have to recover from the window installation first.
> 
> Sorry to hear of your closet disaster!   And OMG, "too many clothes???"   Is that possible??



Yep, you need to take it in sections! Get something done, relax and prepare mentally for the next project! 

Yeah, men! They don't understand the women/cloths relationship. They don't understand how we have clothes for many different occasions. DH's closet is like 1/20 of mine. For them is easy. DH has his suits, dress pants and shirts and then casual friday/weekend wear which is the jeans and the polo shirts, sweatshirts and sweaters. Me, on the other hand, fancy dresses, casual dresses, office dresses, short dresses, maxi dresses, etc, and then the same with each clothing type, you know, dress pants, casual pants, weekend pants, long inseam for heels, short inseam for flats, wide leg, skinny ones, etc.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> To quote NAC...."holy crap on a cracker!" that's stinks GF. I have been in a similar situation where rods or racks collapse. Yes we girls have our problems, don't we?
> 
> I have been trying to purge my closets recently. I am beginning to wonder if clothes can replicate themselves because I cannot seem to get ahead of it yet. Everywhere I look, I find more and wonder, didn't I get rid of this already. Then of course, there is the army of blue dust bags that are starting to look like the invasion of the body snatchers. They are encroaching on my space...eeekkk! Shoes? Yeah, let's not go there yet.



Yep, I think that expression sums it up! 
Hopefully we'll fix it tomorrow. I have volunteer to help to get it done faster! 

I'm going to do some purging but now now, later the weather is nicer. I think they do replicate. It's either that or the case of the multiples of even the same color! I'm guilty of that! Let's don't talk about the invasion of dust bags, my purse room is being swallowed by them and the shoes is another story!


----------



## MaryBel

Pixie RN said:


> Sorry to hear of your "closet calamity," MaryBel. That's just such a headache when that happens. I have this figured out, though. When this type of thing happens, or a new handbag, shoe, clothing purchase occurs and you hear the response of "don't you have enough of......" and or "you need to get rid of......." then it's attributed to a gene men were born with. The most interesting thing is woman identified it a thousand years ago, .......science hasn't gotten that far.



Thanks Pixie! Nice to see you around!
Yeah, men and their funny genes! That one and the 'I can't find it' one drive my crazy!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> And in keeping with the thread topic (which is "off topic" ), we are having new windows put in our house this week and I am so tired of power tools, hammering, my barking dog, and no place to hide from workmen in my own home.   ullhair:   (Not to mention spending my purse money on WINDOWS... oh, the humanity.)
> 
> Or maybe that should be "oh, the HUMIDITY", since it is impossible to get the humidity out of here with big holes where windows used to be.   At least we are having beautiful spring weather in Houston!
> 
> Thankfully they should finish up today with the caulking and cleanup and it will all be done.  (Except for the total house clean from all the dust and sediment.... argh.)   There had better not be any drywall dust on my purses!




I know it's hard redirecting those funds but I think you are going to love those windows. I hope you do...because they can buy a lot of bags! [emoji37]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I know it's hard redirecting those funds but I think you are going to love those windows. I hope you do...because they can buy a lot of bags! [emoji37]



Maybe I should do a "reveal" of my new windows!!     (Too late for the "unboxing".)


----------



## Pixie RN

MiaBorsa said:


> Maybe I should do a "reveal" of my new windows!!     (Too late for the "unboxing".)



Sarah,
I'm sure your new windows are beautiful, and hopefully you love the overall look in your home, both inside and out. Just think, "energy costs saved equals more bags."


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> Sarah,
> I'm sure your new windows are beautiful, and hopefully you love the overall look in your home, both inside and out. Just think, "energy costs saved equals more bags."



Thanks, Pix.   They are finally finished and now my work begins, putting things back in place and cleaning up drywall dust that is on EVERY surface in the house.       We have fairly mild climate in Houston so will never recoup the cost, but our old windows did need replacing.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bought a leather punch for my straps. The double up thing doesn't work for me. Kinda excited. Has anyone used on their bags? I don't plan to sell any (anytime soon), so I'm good with punching holes. Only planning to punch 2-3 holes and only on certain bags.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Bought a leather punch for my straps. The double up thing doesn't work for me. Kinda excited. Has anyone used on their bags? I don't plan to sell any (anytime soon), so I'm good with punching holes. Only planning to punch 2-3 holes and only on certain bags.




I think you're going to love it. I bought one too and have used it a lot. Just make sure you punch all the way through and make a nice clean cut. Sometimes mine makes a sloppy cut. I don't know if it's dull or what. Mine was pretty cheap though. It's a pretty handy tool though. Good luck!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I think you're going to love it. I bought one too and have used it a lot. Just make sure you punch all the way through and make a nice clean cut. Sometimes mine makes a sloppy cut. I don't know if it's dull or what. Mine was pretty cheap though. It's a pretty handy tool though. Good luck!



I find that if I punch all the way through, then give the leather a "twist" while the punch is clamped down, it will cut a smoother hole.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I find that if I punch all the way through, then give the leather a "twist" while the punch is clamped down, it will cut a smoother hole.




Thanks, good tip. That's what I've been trying to do. It has helped.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, Pix.   They are finally finished and now my work begins, putting things back in place and cleaning up drywall dust that is on EVERY surface in the house.       We have fairly mild climate in Houston so will never recoup the cost, but our old windows did need replacing.



Argh.   Today I was putting stuff away in the kitchen and noticed that my granite windowsill is CRACKED.   #ohthedrama     whiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine.  







Good news:  Window guy will repair/replace
Bad news:  More construction


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Argh.   Today I was putting stuff away in the kitchen and noticed that my granite windowsill is CRACKED.   #ohthedrama     whiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good news:  Window guy will repair/replace
> 
> Bad news:  More construction




Oh that stinks. I'm sorry. I'm sure you are so done. [emoji37]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Oh that stinks. I'm sorry. I'm sure you are so done. [emoji37]



I was just about to finish getting all the drywall dust off of EVERYTHING IN THE DANG HOUSE.      Now I will have more construction debris.    I guess my floors will wait till next year; I'm not up for it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Argh.   Today I was putting stuff away in the kitchen and noticed that my granite windowsill is CRACKED.   #ohthedrama     whiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good news:  Window guy will repair/replace
> 
> Bad news:  More construction




Oh no!!!! Sorry that happened. How do you fix something like that or do u have to replace?


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh no!!!! Sorry that happened. How do you fix something like that or do u have to replace?



I think a good granite guy can probably fix it, but I don't know yet.      Sniff.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Bought a leather punch for my straps. The double up thing doesn't work for me. Kinda excited. Has anyone used on their bags? I don't plan to sell any (anytime soon), so I'm good with punching holes. Only planning to punch 2-3 holes and only on certain bags.




Tried my new leather punch on a couple of my straps. Was a little nervous... Used one of my Sunflower straps and one of my Natural straps since I have multiple bags of those colors in case I messed up, I'd have a backup. I think they came out pretty ok. I use to love how the strap hang low but I'm finding now that I like how it looks just a little bit shorter. 

Natural added 10 holes (eeeeek). This was my Guinea pig strap from my first Natural bag. I wouldn't punch this many on other straps, 4 at the most. I love the versatility of the length now. 



Sunflower added 4 holes


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> Tried my new leather punch on a couple of my straps. Was a little nervous... Used one of my Sunflower straps and one of my Natural straps since I have multiple bags of those colors in case I messed up, I'd have a backup. I think they came out pretty ok. I use to love how the strap hang low but I'm finding now that I like how it looks just a little bit shorter.
> 
> Natural added 10 holes (eeeeek). This was my Guinea pig strap from my first Natural bag. I wouldn't punch this many on other straps, 4 at the most. I love the versatility of the length now.
> View attachment 3294767
> 
> 
> Sunflower added 4 holes
> View attachment 3294768




Great job!  Looks very professional.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Tried my new leather punch on a couple of my straps. Was a little nervous... Used one of my Sunflower straps and one of my Natural straps since I have multiple bags of those colors in case I messed up, I'd have a backup. I think they came out pretty ok. I use to love how the strap hang low but I'm finding now that I like how it looks just a little bit shorter.
> 
> Natural added 10 holes (eeeeek). This was my Guinea pig strap from my first Natural bag. I wouldn't punch this many on other straps, 4 at the most. I love the versatility of the length now.
> View attachment 3294767
> 
> 
> Sunflower added 4 holes
> View attachment 3294768




You did great. All of the holes are straight and even. It looks like it came that way.


----------



## Nebo

Hey lovely ladies!
It has been such a long time since I have dropped in.

Just life getting in the way, health issues with my family back in Europe. My mom starting a new business in the midst of it all. All is well now, business is almost up an running, everyone is almost up and running and me? I am expecting our first bebe! 

Im nine weeks and already diagnosed with hyperemesis g.extreme nausea and/ or vomiting in pregnancy.

It sucks. Im on meds and resting most of the day.

Haven't made any new bag purchases, just some accessories. 

Im looking forward to being back, missed you all!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Nebo said:


> Hey lovely ladies!
> It has been such a long time since I have dropped in.
> 
> Just life getting in the way, health issues with my family back in Europe. My mom starting a new business in the midst of it all. All is well now, business is almost up an running, everyone is almost up and running and me? I am expecting our first bebe!
> 
> Im nine weeks and already diagnosed with hyperemesis g.extreme nausea and/ or vomiting in pregnancy.
> 
> It sucks. Im on meds and resting most of the day.
> 
> Haven't made any new bag purchases, just some accessories.
> 
> Im looking forward to being back, missed you all!


Neboooooooooo! Glad to see you back.

Congratulations!!!! So sorry you are having a rough go but it will be well worth it to have a bundle of joy. Hope your family is getting better too. Congrats to your mama on her new venture as well. 

Rest, lots of rest for you. Stay well.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> Hey lovely ladies!
> It has been such a long time since I have dropped in.
> 
> Just life getting in the way, health issues with my family back in Europe. My mom starting a new business in the midst of it all. All is well now, business is almost up an running, everyone is almost up and running and me? I am expecting our first bebe!
> 
> Im nine weeks and already diagnosed with hyperemesis g.extreme nausea and/ or vomiting in pregnancy.
> 
> It sucks. Im on meds and resting most of the day.
> 
> Haven't made any new bag purchases, just some accessories.
> 
> Im looking forward to being back, missed you all!



Hey girl and congrats on your wonderful news!!   Now we can all help you pick out the perfect diaper bag!!     I hope you feel better soon and that all your family issues are better now.


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Hey lovely ladies!
> It has been such a long time since I have dropped in.
> 
> Just life getting in the way, health issues with my family back in Europe. My mom starting a new business in the midst of it all. All is well now, business is almost up an running, everyone is almost up and running and me? I am expecting our first bebe!
> 
> Im nine weeks and already diagnosed with hyperemesis g.extreme nausea and/ or vomiting in pregnancy.
> 
> It sucks. Im on meds and resting most of the day.
> 
> Haven't made any new bag purchases, just some accessories.
> 
> Im looking forward to being back, missed you all!



GF, you are back! We missed you!

Sorry to hear about the health issues with your family but I'm glad to hear they are getting well now!

Congratulations on the wonderful news! It sucks you are having extreme nausea but hopefully it will pass soon. It will all be worth it GF! 

And I'm thinking the same as Sarah (MiaBorsa), we'll help you find the perfect diaper bag!


----------



## Nebo

Thank you ladies! I missed our community. Argh, no diaper bags, it will be a repurposed tote  

Im feeling just sad and down most of the time and it's not in my character. 
Everything I wanted to do in pregnancy like sticking to gym, decorating the nursery, travel.. All on hold. 

Im in and out of the dr office for meds, shots, IVs.. It is not too bad, there are ladies who's HG is waay worse then mine. 

Happy to be back!


----------



## macde90

Nebo said:


> Thank you ladies! I missed our community. Argh, no diaper bags, it will be a repurposed tote
> 
> Im feeling just sad and down most of the time and it's not in my character.
> Everything I wanted to do in pregnancy like sticking to gym, decorating the nursery, travel.. All on hold.
> 
> Im in and out of the dr office for meds, shots, IVs.. It is not too bad, there are ladies who's HG is waay worse then mine.
> 
> Happy to be back!


Oh wow, a baby! Congratulations! For me, the first trimester and the last few days of my pregnancies were the most difficult. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## elbgrl

Nebo said:


> Hey lovely ladies!
> It has been such a long time since I have dropped in.
> 
> Just life getting in the way, health issues with my family back in Europe. My mom starting a new business in the midst of it all. All is well now, business is almost up an running, everyone is almost up and running and me? I am expecting our first bebe!
> 
> Im nine weeks and already diagnosed with hyperemesis g.extreme nausea and/ or vomiting in pregnancy.
> 
> It sucks. Im on meds and resting most of the day.
> 
> Haven't made any new bag purchases, just some accessories.
> 
> Im looking forward to being back, missed you all!



HI Nebo and congrats on the Bebe !


----------



## Nebo

Thank you, ladies!


----------



## Bestbagyet

Hi Ladies, If you haven't been to Dooney.com lately, they have a lot of new bags!  There are a number of new beautiful colors in the Alto and Verona collections, a new fringe drawstring (Lulu), and new styles in the Montecatini and Raleigh. I am loving the Lulu fringe drawstring and the pale blue Verona Elisa! 
Although I despise Dooney's CS, the pale blue Verona w/butterscotch trim is quite tempting!


----------



## Nebo

Hope everyone is safe in this weather. Its is raining from a bucket..


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Hope everyone is safe in this weather. Its is raining from a bucket..




 Oh no... Yes, be safe!


----------



## Live It Up

I'm  back! My parents are both recovering well. Mom (just turned 79) miraculously survived a brain aneurysm 2 1/2 months ago and Dad (age 80) had a minor heart attack a few weeks ago. I spend a lot of time with them trying to make sure they both take it easy and don't do more than they should. So I haven't really had much chance to relax. 

I do love being around my parents and I'm glad I only live one mile from them. I cook dinner and bring it over to them every night and we all share at least one meal a day together. My mother thinks I'm just being a good daughter, but I'm hoping that after eating my cooking for a while, it might spur her into recovering HER cooking skills. LOL

I really appreciate the kind words and prayers offered. I don't know if I replied to everyone's posts...but I am sincerely grateful for your kindness.

Soooo....with that said, my wallet is grateful that I've has too much to do and haven't had a chance to look at new handbags. I did buy a Logo Lock in Melon, which is a beautiful cantaloupe color. And I'm seriously considering bringing home a Persimmon Chelsea. I'll  keep y'all posted.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Hope everyone is safe in this weather. Its is raining from a bucket..




We are supposed to start getting that weather this afternoon and tonight through tomorrow.

Are you having to deal with any of the flooding? I've seen the stories on the news the last couple of days.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> I'm  back! My parents are both recovering well. Mom (just turned 79) miraculously survived a brain aneurysm 2 1/2 months ago and Dad (age 80) had a minor heart attack a few weeks ago. I spend a lot of time with them trying to make sure they both take it easy and don't do more than they should. So I haven't really had much chance to relax.
> 
> 
> 
> I do love being around my parents and I'm glad I only live one mile from them. I cook dinner and bring it over to them every night and we all share at least one meal a day together. My mother thinks I'm just being a good daughter, but I'm hoping that after eating my cooking for a while, it might spur her into recovering HER cooking skills. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciate the kind words and prayers offered. I don't know if I replied to everyone's posts...but I am sincerely grateful for your kindness.
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....with that said, my wallet is grateful that I've has too much to do and haven't had a chance to look at new handbags. I did buy a Logo Lock in Melon, which is a beautiful cantaloupe color. And I'm seriously considering bringing home a Persimmon Chelsea. I'll  keep y'all posted.




So glad to hear that your parents are doing better now. What a blessing for you and for them that you are close enough to spend time together and take care of each other.


----------



## MaryBel

Live It Up said:


> I'm  back! My parents are both recovering well. Mom (just turned 79) miraculously survived a brain aneurysm 2 1/2 months ago and Dad (age 80) had a minor heart attack a few weeks ago. I spend a lot of time with them trying to make sure they both take it easy and don't do more than they should. So I haven't really had much chance to relax.
> 
> I do love being around my parents and I'm glad I only live one mile from them. I cook dinner and bring it over to them every night and we all share at least one meal a day together. My mother thinks I'm just being a good daughter, but I'm hoping that after eating my cooking for a while, it might spur her into recovering HER cooking skills. LOL
> 
> I really appreciate the kind words and prayers offered. I don't know if I replied to everyone's posts...but I am sincerely grateful for your kindness.
> 
> Soooo....with that said, my wallet is grateful that I've has too much to do and haven't had a chance to look at new handbags. I did buy a Logo Lock in Melon, which is a beautiful cantaloupe color. And I'm seriously considering bringing home a Persimmon Chelsea. I'll  keep y'all posted.



Hey LIU!
Glad to hear your parents are better and that the most difficult time is now in the past. It's so nice of you to cook dinner and spend time with them. I'm sure it makes them very happy. You are a very good daughter! 

Congrats on your LoLo. Melon is a gorgeous color. And I'd say go for the Chelsea. I have the Willa in Persimmon and I love the color, it's a very happy color!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> Hope everyone is safe in this weather. Its is raining from a bucket..





NutsAboutCoach said:


> We are supposed to start getting that weather this afternoon and tonight through tomorrow.
> 
> Are you having to deal with any of the flooding? I've seen the stories on the news the last couple of days.



We got the tail end of the storm; it rained all day yesterday and still raining today.  We are still under flood warnings and had over 5" of rain so far.


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Hope everyone is safe in this weather. Its is raining from a bucket..



Everybody please be safe!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> *Hey LIU!
> Glad to hear your parents are better* and that the most difficult time is now in the past. It's so nice of you to cook dinner and spend time with them. I'm sure it makes them very happy. You are a very good daughter!
> 
> Congrats on your LoLo. Melon is a gorgeous color. And I'd say go for the Chelsea. I have the Willa in Persimmon and I love the color, it's a very happy color!



Ditto what MB said!!


----------



## Nebo

Live It Up said:


> I'm  back! My parents are both recovering well. Mom (just turned 79) miraculously survived a brain aneurysm 2 1/2 months ago and Dad (age 80) had a minor heart attack a few weeks ago. I spend a lot of time with them trying to make sure they both take it easy and don't do more than they should. So I haven't really had much chance to relax.
> 
> I do love being around my parents and I'm glad I only live one mile from them. I cook dinner and bring it over to them every night and we all share at least one meal a day together. My mother thinks I'm just being a good daughter, but I'm hoping that after eating my cooking for a while, it might spur her into recovering HER cooking skills. LOL
> 
> I really appreciate the kind words and prayers offered. I don't know if I replied to everyone's posts...but I am sincerely grateful for your kindness.
> 
> Soooo....with that said, my wallet is grateful that I've has too much to do and haven't had a chance to look at new handbags. I did buy a Logo Lock in Melon, which is a beautiful cantaloupe color. And I'm seriously considering bringing home a Persimmon Chelsea. I'll  keep y'all posted.


Im sorry you had to go trough all of that. Good to hear they are doing well.


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> We are supposed to start getting that weather this afternoon and tonight through tomorrow.
> 
> Are you having to deal with any of the flooding? I've seen the stories on the news the last couple of days.



The roads around our neighborhood are flooded, but our house is on a little hill so we dont have to worry about it. 

Thank God. Im so sick anyway, I couldnt deal with an evacuation right now.


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> So glad to hear that your parents are doing better now. What a blessing for you and for them that you are close enough to spend time together and take care of each other.



Blessings abound in my life. Mom really just needs help around the house and, of course a chauffeur. She can do most everything else by herself. Pretty amazing for someone who was never expected to survive. And my biggest challenge with Dad is to get him to slow down and rest more. I was a caregiver to my husband the last few years before he died and I've always said that I would be there to take care of my parents. They are wonderful people.



MaryBel said:


> Hey LIU!
> Glad to hear your parents are better and that the most difficult time is now in the past. It's so nice of you to cook dinner and spend time with them. I'm sure it makes them very happy. You are a very good daughter!
> 
> Congrats on your LoLo. Melon is a gorgeous color. And I'd say go for the Chelsea. I have the Willa in Persimmon and I love the color, it's a very happy color!



Thanks! I'm not quite sure you'd say I'm a good daughter if you tasted my cooking! LOL After my mother was released home, it was pure craziness here. My brother and sister both flew in to help, and nobody had a set routine or schedule. It wasn't until after they left that I found out that Mom was been eating frozen dinners and Dad wasn't hardly eating. I just couldn't let that go on. 

I'm thinking about ordering that Chelsea today. That's one of my favorite bags and I have her in several different colors and leathers.



MiaBorsa said:


> Ditto what MB said!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Live It Up said:


> I'm thinking about ordering that Chelsea today. That's one of my favorite bags and I have her in several different colors and leathers.



I definitely think you should treat yourself!


----------



## Live It Up

Nebo said:


> Im sorry you had to go trough all of that. Good to hear they are doing well.


Thank you. My parents have both enjoyed good health throughout their years. Well, except my father has suffered from problems associated with Agent Orange exposure from the Vietnam War (diabetes, prostate cancer and now Parkinsons.) But he's always been active and I think that is why he's doing as well as he is. And my mother....well even the surgeon who operated on her brain told me that something else was responsible for her amazing recovery. It truly is a wonderful miracle!


----------



## Live It Up

MiaBorsa said:


> I definitely think you should treat yourself!



I think you're right.


----------



## Nebo

Live It Up said:


> Thank you. My parents have both enjoyed good health throughout their years. Well, except my father has suffered from problems associated with Agent Orange exposure from the Vietnam War (diabetes, prostate cancer and now Parkinsons.) But he's always been active and I think that is why he's doing as well as he is. And my mother....well even the surgeon who operated on her brain told me that something else was responsible for her amazing recovery. It truly is a wonderful miracle!


It is a blessing to still have them so vital. My dad is our civil war veteran. From injury he had two brain surgeries, two intestinal surgeries, Chron disease and an early on set of Alzheimer's at 54 yrs old.

My mom is a rock and a saint. I love them so much and miss them. Living half a world away and visiting once a year doesn't cut it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Do any of you ladies own the Flo Zip Barlow and the City Flynn? If so, which do you prefer and why? Thanks ladies!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Do any of you ladies own the Flo Zip Barlow and the City Flynn? If so, which do you prefer and why? Thanks ladies!


I think Another Purse has both of those, if I am not mistaken.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> I think Another Purse has both of those, if I am not mistaken.




Yeah, I hit her up privately... She hasn't been active here lately so that's why I threw it out to everyone. Thanks GF


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yeah, I hit her up privately... She hasn't been active here lately so that's why I threw it out to everyone. Thanks GF


Sooooo, did you decide?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Sooooo, did you decide?




Not yet...  Nervous about the zip Barlow. I want the natural but worry about my arms resting on it with lotion. I'm thinking about going with the elephant. I like how the City leather looks and feel but it doesn't really scream "get me, get me". Still trying to decide.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Not yet...  Nervous about the zip Barlow. I want the natural but worry about my arms resting on it with lotion. I'm thinking about going with the elephant. I like how the City leather looks and feel but it doesn't really scream "get me, get me". Still trying to decide.


Are you watching the Q vids to compare?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Are you watching the Q vids to compare?




My local Dillard's have the Flynn and I've tried them on but I haven't seen the Zip Barlow in person. Yes, I've been watching the videos on the Q


----------



## PcanTannedBty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Not yet...  Nervous about the zip Barlow. I want the natural but worry about my arms resting on it with lotion. I'm thinking about going with the elephant. I like how the City leather looks and feel but it doesn't really scream "get me, get me". Still trying to decide.




So torn between Natural and Elephant Zip Barlow! ...[emoji37]


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> So torn between Natural and Elephant Zip Barlow! ...[emoji37]


Elephant all the way!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> So torn between Natural and Elephant Zip Barlow! ...[emoji37]




That's a hard one. I really love the red along the zippers with the elephant. I think that contrast is so beautiful. I think I'd go with the elephant if it were me. 

I've been thinking about this bag since it came out. Will it ever make it to the outlets? It seems it's taking forever for any of this style, Batlow or City bags to get there.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> That's a hard one. I really love the red along the zippers with the elephant. I think that contrast is so beautiful. I think I'd go with the elephant if it were me.
> 
> I've been thinking about this bag since it came out. Will it ever make it to the outlets? It seems it's taking forever for any of this style, Batlow or City bags to get there.




Thanks TB... Yeah, I'm leaning towards the Elephant. I'm just too nervous about that natural being a shoulder bag only. I can see me getting hand lotion all over it from my arms laying against it. I agree, that red on the Elephant is gorgeous. My SA told me about 2 months ago that the City may be trickling in around May. Not sure how true that is so I guess we will see.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Elephant all the way!




Yes!!! Thanks girlfriend!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks TB... Yeah, I'm leaning towards the Elephant. I'm just too nervous about that natural being a shoulder bag only. I can see me getting hand lotion all over it from my arms laying against it. I agree, that red on the Elephant is gorgeous. My SA told me about 2 months ago that the City may be trickling in around May. Not sure how true that is so I guess we will see.




Thanks for the info on the City bags. [emoji4]


----------



## YankeeDooney

*Don't these look familiar?* They look like the Florentine Satchel and the Barlow Bags.
Very similar in design.......hmmm. I wonder which ones came out firs? It does make me wonder if there are any truly original designs left in the world. I think it must be tough to be a bag designer nowadays when surrounded by so much inspiration.


----------



## MiaBorsa

The Miu Miu bow bag definitely came first.   There was a flurry of outrage from Miu Miu owners when Dooney brought out the Florentine Satchel.      (Pretty sure the Tods was first, too.)


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> The Miu Miu bow bag definitely came first.   There was a flurry of outrage from Miu Miu owners when Dooney brought out the Florentine Satchel.      (Pretty sure the Tods was first, too.)


Hmmm. Not surprising. I like the Dooney's over the Miu Miu but the Tod's are very nice. Tough choice there.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> *Don't these look familiar?* They look like the Florentine Satchel and the Barlow Bags.
> Very similar in design.......hmmm. I wonder which ones came out firs? It does make me wonder if there are any truly original designs left in the world. I think it must be tough to be a bag designer nowadays when surrounded by so much inspiration.




Miu Miu came out with the satchel style first. I'm assuming since the Barlow bags just came out, Miu Miu came out with that design first as well. Either way, Dooney got them beat, hands down in my opinion.


----------



## MelissaPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miu Miu came out with the satchel style first. I'm assuming since the Barlow bags just came out, Miu Miu came out with that design first as well. Either way, Dooney got them beat, hands down in my opinion.




Hmm I like miu miu bows though[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MelissaPurse said:


> Hmm I like miu miu bows though[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




That's what I don't like... [emoji57]


----------



## MelissaPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> That's what I don't like... [emoji57]




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] never heard of the brand the looked up the bags and saw the prices [emoji15]....yeah I'm loving Dooney more and more[emoji175]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MelissaPurse said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] never heard of the brand the looked up the bags and saw the prices [emoji15]....yeah I'm loving Dooney more and more[emoji175]




Lol... The prices are ridiculous.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> *Don't these look familiar?* They look like the Florentine Satchel and the Barlow Bags.
> Very similar in design.......hmmm. I wonder which ones came out firs? It does make me wonder if there are any truly original designs left in the world. I think it must be tough to be a bag designer nowadays when surrounded by so much inspiration.




It's crazy just how similar they are. I don't know much about the brand, but Since their prices are much higher I'll have to go with Dooney too. There's just nothing like florentine leather either IMHO. [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK, here's my "off topic" post for today.   For some reason, I decided I wanted a small agenda to carry in my bag.   (Once again, something I never considered before seeing the Agenda Clubhouse thread on TPF...argh.  )    ANYWAY...  I found a deal on an older agenda cover from a Japanese seller on Ebay, and some cute fillers from Amazon and Etsy.   Here's the result...

This small agenda cover is 15 years old and in excellent condition...







Dashboard LV "luggage tag" with my initials, and cute dragonfly page marker...












Spare dividers that won't fit, but I will save them to use later.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, here's my "off topic" post for today.   For some reason, I decided I wanted a small agenda to carry in my bag.   (Once again, something I never considered before seeing the Agenda Clubhouse thread on TPF...argh.  )    ANYWAY...  I found a deal on an older agenda cover from a Japanese seller on Ebay, and some cute fillers from Amazon and Etsy.   Here's the result...
> 
> This small agenda cover is 15 years old and in excellent condition...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dashboard LV "luggage tag" with my initials, and cute dragonfly page marker...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare dividers that won't fit, but I will save them to use later.




Wow, this is so cute Sarah! Congrats on the good deal and getting it in such nice condition. I love he inserts.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Wow, this is so cute Sarah! Congrats on the good deal and getting it in such nice condition. I love he inserts.



Thanks, TB!   I really love how it turned out.   I have never been a fan of "pre loved" since I am germ-phobic , but I didn't want to invest big bucks in this.   I was surprised by the great condition of the agenda cover, but I still Lysoled the heck out of it and then used leather conditioner.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, TB!   I really love how it turned out.   I have never been a fan of "pre loved" since I am germ-phobic , but I didn't want to invest big bucks in this.   I was surprised by the great condition of the agenda cover, but I still Lysoled the heck out of it and then used leather conditioner.




[emoji23][emoji106]. I'm with you in the germ-phobic thing but I have recently gotten some pre loved Dooneys on eBay and have loved it. I have also been looking on the real real for a pre loved LV mini pochette or pouchette accessoires. I figure if I can save a little I can justify trying out my first LV piece.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, here's my "off topic" post for today.   For some reason, I decided I wanted a small agenda to carry in my bag.   (Once again, something I never considered before seeing the Agenda Clubhouse thread on TPF...argh.  )    ANYWAY...  I found a deal on an older agenda cover from a Japanese seller on Ebay, and some cute fillers from Amazon and Etsy.   Here's the result...
> 
> This small agenda cover is 15 years old and in excellent condition...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dashboard LV "luggage tag" with my initials, and cute dragonfly page marker...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare dividers that won't fit, but I will save them to use later.


Very pretty.


----------



## MelissaPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, here's my "off topic" post for today.   For some reason, I decided I wanted a small agenda to carry in my bag.   (Once again, something I never considered before seeing the Agenda Clubhouse thread on TPF...argh.  )    ANYWAY...  I found a deal on an older agenda cover from a Japanese seller on Ebay, and some cute fillers from Amazon and Etsy.   Here's the result...
> 
> This small agenda cover is 15 years old and in excellent condition...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dashboard LV "luggage tag" with my initials, and cute dragonfly page marker...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare dividers that won't fit, but I will save them to use later.




Mia this pic is for you. Tobi isn't too excited about purses[emoji19]


----------



## MiaBorsa

MelissaPurse said:


> Mia this pic is for you. Tobi isn't too excited about purses[emoji19]
> View attachment 3318556



OMG... he is SO DARN CUTE!!       Thanks for the pic!!    (Oh and the purse is pretty, too!!)


----------



## Twoboyz

MelissaPurse said:


> Mia this pic is for you. Tobi isn't too excited about purses[emoji19]
> View attachment 3318556




Adorable! Tobi might be able to fit inside the purse. [emoji6]


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ahhhhh, I love the sights of spring. The daffodils are up, the forsythia is blooming, and........it's snowing. Seriously! What the heck.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MelissaPurse said:


> Mia this pic is for you. Tobi isn't too excited about purses[emoji19]
> View attachment 3318556


Oooooooo, what a cute little doggie. Love him! Nice bag too!


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Ahhhhh, I love the sights of spring. The daffodils are up, the forsythia is blooming, and........it's snowing. Seriously! What the heck.




Yesterday was a crazy day here YD! It was sunny one minute then snowing like whiteout conditions, then sunny again then snowing. This was all day in like 10 minute intervals. What a roller coaster ride. &#128580;. Today it's 70 degrees. [emoji15]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MP...I see someone got the Natural Clayton. I'm hoping it wasn't you... I mentioned my friend was thinking about getting it but as I looked at it more, I noticed some red spots on the front. The seller checked it out and reported to me that it was red threads. I'm not sure what that meant but my friend decided to pass.


----------



## MelissaPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> MP...I see someone got the Natural Clayton. I'm hoping it wasn't you... I mentioned my friend was thinking about getting it but as I looked at it more, I noticed some red spots on the front. The seller checked it out and reported to me that it was red threads. I'm not sure what that meant but my friend decided to pass.




I saw it's gone too. It was on my watch list. Something just held me back from it. Plus your advice had me extra on the fence. I'm already onto the next. My chestnut Buckley is on its way out the door to make room for a bag I'm actually going to use instead of look at.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MelissaPurse said:


> I saw it's gone too. It was on my watch list. Something just held me back from it. Plus your advice had me extra on the fence. I'm already onto the next. My chestnut Buckley is on its way out the door to make room for a bag I'm actually going to use instead of look at.


What????? The Buckley? That bag is gorgeous!


----------



## MelissaPurse

YankeeDooney said:


> What????? The Buckley? That bag is gorgeous!




[emoji30] it is but I only carried it twice. I find myself not reaching for it. I just like to look at it. I'm really loving the Barlow bag that ILD just posted plus I have eBay bucks I can use .


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Yesterday was a crazy day here YD! It was sunny one minute then snowing like whiteout conditions, then sunny again then snowing. This was all day in like 10 minute intervals. What a roller coaster ride. &#128580;. Today it's 70 degrees. [emoji15]


Well TB, it snowed most of the day today then icy roads later in the day. No 70 degree weather here anytime soon. The poor daffodils are wilted and the forsythia has snow all over. So weird. Yes, our weather was like what you said yesterday, off and on snow. We need spring!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MelissaPurse said:


> [emoji30] it is but I only carried it twice. I find myself not reaching for it. I just like to look at it. I'm really loving the Barlow bag that ILD just posted plus I have eBay bucks I can use .


OMG so sad, but I hear ya.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MelissaPurse said:


> [emoji30] it is but I only carried it twice. I find myself not reaching for it. I just like to look at it. I'm really loving the Barlow bag that ILD just posted plus I have eBay bucks I can use .




How can I see if I have Ebay bucks? I think I use to see the emails but deleted them. [emoji57]


----------



## MelissaPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> How can I see if I have Ebay bucks? I think I use to see the emails but deleted them. [emoji57]




Go to your eBay account and activate it. I realized I lost a lot of money not doing this long time ago. Like two weeks ago they had a eBay bucks deal that lasted 3 days  where you get 20% back in eBay bucks off of any fashion purchases. I took advantage now I have $130 eBay bucks I can use&#129303;
Here's the enrollment link..
http://pages.ebay.com/help/buy/ebay-bucks.html

Hmm I'm going to post this info on the sale deals forum so the ladies can know.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MelissaPurse said:


> Go to your eBay account and activate it. I realized I lost a lot of money not doing this long time ago. Like two weeks ago they had a eBay bucks deal that lasted 3 days  where you get 20% back in eBay bucks off of any fashion purchases. I took advantage now I have $130 eBay bucks I can use&#129303;
> Here's the enrollment link..
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/buy/ebay-bucks.html
> 
> Hmm I'm going to post this info on the sale deals forum so the ladies can know.




Ahhhh, thank you! And I just bought 3 things from eBay over the past week [emoji35]. This is helpful. I signed up!


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Well TB, it snowed most of the day today then icy roads later in the day. No 70 degree weather here anytime soon. The poor daffodils are wilted and the forsythia has snow all over. So weird. Yes, our weather was like what you said yesterday, off and on snow. We need spring!




I'm so ready!


----------



## Twoboyz

MelissaPurse said:


> Go to your eBay account and activate it. I realized I lost a lot of money not doing this long time ago. Like two weeks ago they had a eBay bucks deal that lasted 3 days  where you get 20% back in eBay bucks off of any fashion purchases. I took advantage now I have $130 eBay bucks I can use&#129303;
> Here's the enrollment link..
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/buy/ebay-bucks.html
> 
> Hmm I'm going to post this info on the sale deals forum so the ladies can know.




Thanks Melissa. I'm going to do this too.


----------



## MrsKC

This is an update on my Zappos comment on the other thread. I believe this is the first time I have ordered from them. I ordered a blush Coach card case. They sent me a brown Coach card case, right style-wrong color. The website shows the blush no longer available.
So I called them, explained the above and requested some kind of discount and stated I did not want to hassle with a return. She credited my account tor 50% of the cost. I think that is excellent customer service and I will shop with them again.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> This is an update on my Zappos comment on the other thread. I believe this is the first time I have ordered from them. I ordered a blush Coach card case. They sent me a brown Coach card case, right style-wrong color. The website shows the blush no longer available.
> So I called them, explained the above and requested some kind of discount and stated I did not want to hassle with a return. She credited my account tor 50% of the cost. I think that is excellent customer service and I will shop with them again.



   I agree about Zappos CS; it is outstanding.   A few years ago I bought a Brighton purse from their website and when it arrived it had tissues and a pack of gum in the zip pocket, but otherwise it appeared brand new.   I emailed them and found that the bag was sold out, so they offered me a $50 discount and I took it.   (Then I got busy with my Lysol and enjoyed the purse.    )


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I agree about Zappos CS; it is outstanding.   A few years ago I bought a Brighton purse from their website and when it arrived it had tissues and a pack of gum in the zip pocket, but otherwise it appeared brand new.   I emailed them and found that the bag was sold out, so they offered me a $50 discount and I took it.   (Then I got busy with my Lysol and enjoyed the purse.    )



You are so funny...do you have stock in Lysol? I do love the clorox bleach spray.....well not for handbags,  but for kitchens and bathrooms!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> You are so funny...do you have stock in Lysol? I do love the clorox bleach spray.....well not for handbags,  but for kitchens and bathrooms!



You should see me in a public restroom...HAHAHA!!!


----------



## oldbaglover

MiaBorsa said:


> I agree about Zappos CS; it is outstanding.   A few years ago I bought a Brighton purse from their website and when it arrived it had tissues and a pack of gum in the zip pocket, but otherwise it appeared brand new.   I emailed them and found that the bag was sold out, so they offered me a $50 discount and I took it.   (Then I got busy with my Lysol and enjoyed the purse.    )


that was good CS from them but it appears some of Zappos items are used? Has anybody else had that experience?


----------



## MiaBorsa

oldbaglover said:


> that was good CS from them but it appears some of Zappos items are used? Has anybody else had that experience?



I guess they are like any other retailer and they resell returned pieces as long as their are in like-new condition...same as Macy's or any other store.   I just wish they would have examined that return and removed the previous owner's stuff.      I have bought many items from Zappos over the years, mostly shoes and purses.   This was the only time I have received anything that appeared to be a return.


----------



## Suzwhat

Why do I love this photo so much?   Sooooh cute.


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Why do I love this photo so much?   Sooooh cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324759




That's adorable! 

How about this one too. [emoji4]


----------



## Suzwhat

Aw.  Too cute.


----------



## MiaBorsa

*Brahmin Outlet Stores* are having a 25% off purchase of $200 or more.   Valid 4/13-4/17.


----------



## jeep317

MiaBorsa said:


> I agree about Zappos CS; it is outstanding.   A few years ago I bought a Brighton purse from their website and when it arrived it had tissues and a pack of gum in the zip pocket, but otherwise it appeared brand new.   I emailed them and found that the bag was sold out, so they offered me a $50 discount and I took it.   (Then I got busy with my Lysol and enjoyed the purse.    )



Ooohhh which Brighton purse? I love their bags!!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Holy Cow! Just saw incredible video on the news regarding flooding in Houston. Hope you ladies in that area are doing okay.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Holy Cow! Just saw incredible video on the news regarding flooding in Houston. Hope you ladies in that area are doing okay.



Thanks, YD.   It has been a crazy day and many unfortunate people have lost their homes.  Just terrible.


----------



## Twoboyz

Stay safe everybody.


----------



## Suzwhat

Kind of disappointed.   I went to Dillard's to look at their Brahmin exclusive, the Joan tote in Sahara Latte.  They only had one.   The bag is beautiful, but the lizard portion was so poorly painted.  It looked like the painter dragged the paintbrush down thru the pattern, leaving huge white splotches.  The SA tried to convince me it was normal.  I expect some variation like in this picture from their website (right side portion of bag as you are looking at it). but this was very noticeable and I did not get it.    I think I even don't want it, now.  I could not get a picture of it either as the SA wouldn't leave.  LOL.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Went to the outlet today and was told that the city collection will be trickling in within the next week or so. It's not in my list but thought I'd pass on in case you're looking for your outlet to get it in.

Nothing caught my eye... Left empty handed... Yay!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Suzwhat said:


> Kind of disappointed.   I went to Dillard's to look at their Brahmin exclusive, the Joan tote in Sahara Latte.  They only had one.   The bag is beautiful, but the lizard portion was so poorly painted.  It looked like the painter dragged the paintbrush down thru the pattern, leaving huge white splotches.  The SA tried to convince me it was normal.  I expect some variation like in this picture from their website (right side portion of bag as you are looking at it). but this was very noticeable and I did not get it.    I think I even don't want it, now.  I could not get a picture of it either as the SA wouldn't leave.  LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336128


Sorry it didn't work out for you. It really is pretty. I got the Trina Shoulder bag in the  Latte Sahara. I thinking of returning because I'm waiting for different bag coming out in May. You can contact Brahmin to see if they still have it available. It's not showing on their website but that doesn't mean it's sold out.  They will take an item off if inventory is getting low.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> Went to the outlet today and was told that the city collection will be trickling in within the next week or so. It's not in my list but thought I'd pass on in case you're looking for your outlet to get it in.
> 
> Nothing caught my eye... Left empty handed... Yay!




Thanks.  I'm so torn on the City leather collection.


----------



## Suzwhat

Satcheldoll said:


> Sorry it didn't work out for you. It really is pretty. I got the Trina Shoulder bag in the  Latte Sahara. I thinking of returning because I'm waiting for different bag coming out in May. You can contact Brahmin to see if they still have it available. It's not showing on their website but that doesn't mean it's sold out.  They will take an item off if inventory is getting low.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app




The Trina sounds beautiful.   I'm glad I made the effort to see it.  Prior to my bag ban I would have just ordered it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Suzwhat said:


> Thanks.  I'm so torn on the City leather collection.




I'm torn too! I'm not a fan of the handles and how they lay.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm torn too! I'm not a fan of the handles and how they lay.


This is why I had to try the Flynn, after two small Barlows. I love them all, but the ease of the Flynn is perfection. But I know you like your satchels


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> This is why I had to try the Flynn, after two small Barlows. I love them all, but the ease of the Flynn is perfection. But I know you like your satchels




Yes... The Flynn is probably the route I will go. It's a very comfortable. I've tried it on many times.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes... The Flynn is probably the route I will go. It's a very comfortable. I've tried it on many times.


I have carried mine only a handful of times, but she is very comfortable on the shoulder. and ROOMY inside!! I love that city leather.


----------



## Suzwhat

The Fossil Sydney satchel in the black and white polka dot is available on Fossil dot com for $99.  If anyone is looking.


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Kind of disappointed.   I went to Dillard's to look at their Brahmin exclusive, the Joan tote in Sahara Latte.  They only had one.   The bag is beautiful, but the lizard portion was so poorly painted.  It looked like the painter dragged the paintbrush down thru the pattern, leaving huge white splotches.  The SA tried to convince me it was normal.  I expect some variation like in this picture from their website (right side portion of bag as you are looking at it). but this was very noticeable and I did not get it.    I think I even don't want it, now.  I could not get a picture of it either as the SA wouldn't leave.  LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336128




Im sorry Suz. This is a gorgeous bag. I hope Brahmin customer service can help as Satcheldoll suggested if you're still interested in finding the bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Went to the outlet today and was told that the city collection will be trickling in within the next week or so. It's not in my list but thought I'd pass on in case you're looking for your outlet to get it in.
> 
> Nothing caught my eye... Left empty handed... Yay!




Thanks for the info Pcan. I'll be interested to check them out. I live the look of the city leather bags but I'm also not a fan of the handles. They are fussy to me. 

Yay! On leaving empty handed. I can never seem to do that. That's why I haven't been there in a long time. I'm craving a visit though...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks for the info Pcan. I'll be interested to check them out. I live the look of the city leather bags but I'm also not a fan of the handles. They are fussy to me.
> 
> Yay! On leaving empty handed. I can never seem to do that. That's why I haven't been there in a long time. I'm craving a visit though...




Yeah, I agree, they are fussy and that's the only thing I don't like about my Brennas, those handles. I love the look of City too but think the handles are a deal breaker BUT you never know. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]. For a good price!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Deleted post wrong place.lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Does anyone know how to apply a gift card on Dooney.com?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Does anyone know how to apply a gift card on Dooney.com?




If anyone knows, can you please respond? I'm trying to take advantage of the buy more save more that ends tonight. I hope someone can help. Thanks ladies!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> If anyone knows, can you please respond? I'm trying to take advantage of the buy more save more that ends tonight. I hope someone can help. Thanks ladies!


When you go to checkout you will see a question.....Have a gift card?
Do you see it?

It is in the Payment Method section.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> When you go to checkout you will see a question.....Have a gift card?
> Do you see it?
> 
> It is in the Payment Method section.




Ahhh, yes I see it! If you choose DooneyPay, you can't use it. That's crazy! Thanks girl!


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahhh, yes I see it! If you choose DooneyPay, you can't use it. That's crazy! Thanks girl!


That is crazy. I also see that there are no exchanges on DooneyPay items. What? Must read again.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahhh, yes I see it! If you choose DooneyPay, you can't use it. That's crazy! Thanks girl!


OK, what did you get??


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> That is crazy. I also see that there are no exchanges on DooneyPay items. What? Must read again.



Good Lord, they would never get that transaction straightened out.      I'm sure it's just worked as a return, then you'd have to repurchase or whatever.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, what did you get??




I didn't get anything. Keep going back and forth with the Zip Barlow. I have a love/hate about it. And the price is the hate. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. Even at 20% off. I may catch it next time.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> I didn't get anything. Keep going back and forth with the Zip Barlow. I have a love/hate about it. And the price is the hate. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. Even at 20% off. I may catch it next time.



   Girl, you know you will find a better deal if you're patient.


----------



## Suzwhat

Has anyone ordered from ILD since the site was redesigned?  Did you have to register again?   I'm sorry if this has been asked and answered before.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Suzwhat said:


> Has anyone ordered from ILD since the site was redesigned?  Did you have to register again?   I'm sorry if this has been asked and answered before.



I have not ordered from the new site, but I did have to re-register when I tried to sign in.   I believe others have had to, too.


----------



## Suzwhat

MiaBorsa said:


> I have not ordered from the new site, but I did have to re-register when I tried to sign in.   I believe others have had to, too.




Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Whatcha' buyin', Suz???


----------



## MaryBel

Suzwhat said:


> Has anyone ordered from ILD since the site was redesigned?  Did you have to register again?   I'm sorry if this has been asked and answered before.



I did and I had to sing up again. I used my same email and password, but as a new account. I haven't checked if my previous account info has been merged to the new account.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I thought this eBay listing was kinda funny...


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> I thought this eBay listing was kinda funny...
> View attachment 3346517


 Truth in humor, don't you think?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Truth in humor, don't you think?




Lmbo... That's exactly what I was thinking! The 2 go hand and hand.


----------



## MaryBel

Happy Mother's Day GFs!
I hope you have a wonderful one!


----------



## Nebo

Hey, lovely ladies!

Hope everyone is good. 

I am looking to rehome some of my Dooney beauties and I joined the FB page USED COACH and DOONEY bags for sale. Did any of you use it to sell your bags?
Or what other sites do you prefer to sell them?
I dont want to do ebay just yet.. 

Also, I have never sent anything via mail- package.. what should I look in to, to figure out the price of shipping?


----------



## Nebo

We are expecting a boy! So happy! And he won't ( hopefully) steal mommys bags


----------



## YankeeDooney

Nebo said:


> Hey, lovely ladies!
> 
> Hope everyone is good.
> 
> I am looking to rehome some of my Dooney beauties and I joined the FB page USED COACH and DOONEY bags for sale. Did any of you use it to sell your bags?
> Or what other sites do you prefer to sell them?
> I dont want to do ebay just yet..
> 
> Also, I have never sent anything via mail- package.. what should I look in to, to figure out the price of shipping?


Why not eBay Nebo? Just curious.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Nebo said:


> We are expecting a boy! So happy! And he won't ( hopefully) steal mommys bags


What wonderful news Nebo! Congratulations to you and your family! So happy for you.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> We are expecting a boy! So happy! And he won't ( hopefully) steal mommys bags



  Congrats Nebo!   How wonderful and exciting.   Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Nebo said:


> We are expecting a boy! So happy! And he won't ( hopefully) steal mommys bags


Congratulations to you  baby boys are just the best


----------



## Nebo

YankeeDooney said:


> Why not eBay Nebo? Just curious.



I thought it was too complicated, people can scam you or return items, but after doing a bit of research I think I'm gonna give it a go. As long as you are detailed, truthful about your items, I dont see that I would have any issues.


Also, I ve found a great thread on purse forum about selling on ebay and how to protect your bids against people who won't pay etc, it helped a lot


----------



## Nebo

Thank you ladies! I can finally feel excited about this pregnancy!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> We are expecting a boy! So happy! And he won't ( hopefully) steal mommys bags




Congratulations!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Looks like my visits and posting here are going to be limited for awhile. I'm changing positions at work and will spending a lot of time learning my new job duties. I'm really excited about it. But I won't have as much time to visit during the day anymore.


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Looks like my visits and posting here are going to be limited for awhile. I'm changing positions at work and will spending a lot of time learning my new job duties. I'm really excited about it. But I won't have as much time to visit during the day anymore.


I hope you can come to the purse forum as often as possible.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  you will be missed.  Good luck on the new job assignment.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Well ladies, I believe I am headed to the Brahmin Tent Sale tomorrow. It will be a super early morning to get a good spot in line before they open. Yes, the sickness runs deep.
It is a 2.5 hour ride so it is what I am calling a field trip.  I am hoping that there will be something there to catch my eye but I am going to be pickier this time as space is getting limited. I will take pics of the craziness in case any of you gals are interested. Hopefully it will be a nice travel day.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Looks like my visits and posting here are going to be limited for awhile. I'm changing positions at work and will spending a lot of time learning my new job duties. I'm really excited about it. But I won't have as much time to visit during the day anymore.



Congrats on the reassignment.   Check in when you can!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Well ladies, I believe I am headed to the Brahmin Tent Sale tomorrow. It will be a super early morning to get a good spot in line before they open. Yes, the sickness runs deep.
> It is a 2.5 hour ride so it is what I am calling a field trip.  I am hoping that there will be something there to catch my eye but I am going to be pickier this time as space is getting limited. I will take pics of the craziness in case any of you gals are interested. Hopefully it will be a nice travel day.



Enjoy your shopping trip, YD.   Will your mom be going along this year?


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Enjoy your shopping trip, YD.   Will your mom be going along this year?


Thanks MB. Well, she was very hesitant but she wants to go. She really missed going with me to the Dooney Tent Sale last December. I am a bit nervous about it because walking is slow for her. However, when she sees the bags, the adrenaline kicks in and she forgets her pains. I will have to keep close watch though. I did call the Brahmin gals to get suggestions to accommodate mom. I am also prepared with a folding chair to rest, lunch coolers and such. Got to take care of my mama. Hopefully it will be a nice trip.


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> We are expecting a boy! So happy! And he won't ( hopefully) steal mommys bags



Congrats GF! That's so nice to hear! I'm sure your DH is so happy! 

It kind of becomes more real once you know the gender of the baby! Now you can start planning the nursery around the colors for a boy! So exciting!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Looks like my visits and posting here are going to be limited for awhile. I'm changing positions at work and will spending a lot of time learning my new job duties. I'm really excited about it. But I won't have as much time to visit during the day anymore.



GF, good luck in the new position! 
We'll be here whenever you can, or at least most of the ladies are. I've been MIA a lot lately. The job gets on the way too much


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks MB. Well, she was very hesitant but she wants to go. She really missed going with me to the Dooney Tent Sale last December. I am a bit nervous about it because walking is slow for her. However, when she sees the bags, the adrenaline kicks in and she forgets her pains. I will have to keep close watch though. I did call the Brahmin gals to get suggestions to accommodate mom. I am also prepared with a folding chair to rest, lunch coolers and such. Got to take care of my mama. Hopefully it will be a nice trip.



I hope you and your mom (if she decides to go) have fun and find lots of goodies! 
Hopefully you will have nice weather so it is a bit more comfortable. Drive carefully!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Trudysmom said:


> I hope you can come to the purse forum as often as possible.







lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  you will be missed.  Good luck on the new job assignment.







MiaBorsa said:


> Congrats on the reassignment.   Check in when you can!







MaryBel said:


> GF, good luck in the new position!
> 
> We'll be here whenever you can, or at least most of the ladies are. I've been MIA a lot lately. The job gets on the way too much




Thank you everyone! I should be able to still post my bag of the day since I do that on my way into work. But once I get to work I won't have time to pop in and visit and comment. But I will try to catch up with everyone as much as I can.

I like coming here to see what everyone is posting, and I would miss that. I have to get my daily fix you know. LOL.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thank you everyone! I should be able to still post my bag of the day since I do that on my way into work. But once I get to work I won't have time to pop in and visit and comment. But I will try to catch up with everyone as much as I can.
> 
> I like coming here to see what everyone is posting, and I would miss that. I have to get my daily fix you know. LOL.



   Yay!   We have already lost too many "regulars" around here so I'm happy you will still check in with us!   Happy Friday!


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thank you everyone! I should be able to still post my bag of the day since I do that on my way into work. But once I get to work I won't have time to pop in and visit and comment. But I will try to catch up with everyone as much as I can.
> 
> I like coming here to see what everyone is posting, and I would miss that. I have to get my daily fix you know. LOL.


That will be nice. You can post your bag of the day. Then you can post more later when you are less busy.


----------



## Suzwhat

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Looks like my visits and posting here are going to be limited for awhile. I'm changing positions at work and will spending a lot of time learning my new job duties. I'm really excited about it. But I won't have as much time to visit during the day anymore.




Best of luck n the new position!


----------



## Suzwhat

YankeeDooney said:


> Well ladies, I believe I am headed to the Brahmin Tent Sale tomorrow. It will be a super early morning to get a good spot in line before they open. Yes, the sickness runs deep.
> 
> It is a 2.5 hour ride so it is what I am calling a field trip.  I am hoping that there will be something there to catch my eye but I am going to be pickier this time as space is getting limited. I will take pics of the craziness in case any of you gals are interested. Hopefully it will be a nice travel day.




Can't wait to see!  Have fun.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Hey, lovely ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is good.
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking to rehome some of my Dooney beauties and I joined the FB page USED COACH and DOONEY bags for sale. Did any of you use it to sell your bags?
> 
> Or what other sites do you prefer to sell them?
> 
> I dont want to do ebay just yet..
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I have never sent anything via mail- package.. what should I look in to, to figure out the price of shipping?




Good luck Nebo. eBay has been pretty good to me, with the exception of the occasional buyer who doesn't pay and ignores your messages ...[emoji37] I have one now, but it's all good. It's just lost time and red tape. 

There are some good groups in Facebook for selling. I've never sold in them but I'm thinking about it. You'll avoid the eBay fees. 

Looney For Dooney Deals & Resell
Coach & Dooney Resale
Dooney & Bourke Chat & Resale 



Nebo said:


> We are expecting a boy! So happy! And he won't ( hopefully) steal mommys bags




[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] Congratulations Nebo! How exciting! I'm a little partial, but boys are the best! [emoji4]. 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Looks like my visits and posting here are going to be limited for awhile. I'm changing positions at work and will spending a lot of time learning my new job duties. I'm really excited about it. But I won't have as much time to visit during the day anymore.




Congrats on the new position NAC! I'm going through that myself and I know how busy it can be. Best wishes and we will catch you when we can. [emoji4]



YankeeDooney said:


> Well ladies, I believe I am headed to the Brahmin Tent Sale tomorrow. It will be a super early morning to get a good spot in line before they open. Yes, the sickness runs deep.
> 
> It is a 2.5 hour ride so it is what I am calling a field trip.  I am hoping that there will be something there to catch my eye but I am going to be pickier this time as space is getting limited. I will take pics of the craziness in case any of you gals are interested. Hopefully it will be a nice travel day.




Have fun YD! It sounds like a fun field trip! Drive safely and happy shopping!  I might be heading to the Dooney outlet tomorrow. It's been a long time... 
I'm hoping to see some new stuff. [emoji4]


----------



## letstalkbags

Nebo said:


> We are expecting a boy! So happy! And he won't ( hopefully) steal mommys bags


Read your news and had to say congratulations !!! Children are wonderful ! So happy for you !


----------



## YankeeDooney

YankeeDooney said:


> Well ladies, I believe I am headed to the Brahmin Tent Sale tomorrow. It will be a super early morning to get a good spot in line before they open. Yes, the sickness runs deep.
> It is a 2.5 hour ride so it is what I am calling a field trip.  I am hoping that there will be something there to catch my eye but I am going to be pickier this time as space is getting limited. I will take pics of the craziness in case any of you gals are interested. Hopefully it will be a nice travel day.



*BRAHMIN TENT SALE MAY 2016:*  Another tent sale story and some photos of the sale in Fairhaven., MA. Bag reveals coming soon in the non-Dooney thread.

http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...-up-your-non-dooney-favorites-795651-690.html

The sale was very crowded. I believe it was even busier this year over last year. It seemed to be a constant stream of people coming in. We got there later than expected, around 9:30 a.m. Luckily there was no line to wait in because everyone was inside the tent. (Oh dear). No worries because there were plenty of bags to go around. They had a very nice variety and certainly something(s) for everyone. The "Pursefessionals" were on high alert and on a mission.

I did wonder if I would find anything this year but I did not have to wonder too long. As soon as I walked in I found two bags on my wish list. Yay! We walked around the tent for about 2 hours. It gets hot after a while and yes it is tiring. The usual routine is to pick up the bags you like and hang onto them until you can make your final decisions. I was trying to be good but I was in an "you only live once kind of mood". My mother (a.k.a. "I don't need another handbag") also found many to her liking. (Shocker, right?) I really regret not getting a wallet but I did not realize that the  additional discount applied to the accessories. Oh well, next time  maybe. Note, if you buy three bags, you get an additional 10% off, buy six bags and get 25% off. Well my mother and I combined our purchase to get more off. A must if you are going to drive long distance for a tent sale.

As we were having lunch nearby, we discussed if we thought we had left anything behind that we would regret. Since we had not left Fairhaven, we decided to go for round two to  see if anything new was put out and to see if the "one that was left behind" was still there. As it would happen, both of us found the last ones of our respective "left behinds" (Angels singing in the background). It was meant to be, don't you think? 

Overall another enjoyable day for all handbag enthusiasts courtesy of Brahmin. Enjoy the pictures. See you all at the next one.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> *BRAHMIN TENT SALE MAY 2016:*  Another tent sale story and some photos of the sale in Fairhaven., MA. Bag reveals coming soon in the non-Dooney thread.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...-up-your-non-dooney-favorites-795651-690.html
> 
> The sale was very crowded. I believe it was even busier this year over last year. It seemed to be a constant stream of people coming in. We got there later than expected, around 9:30 a.m. Luckily there was no line to wait in because everyone was inside the tent. (Oh dear). No worries because there were plenty of bags to go around. They had a very nice variety and certainly something(s) for everyone. The "Pursefessionals" were on high alert and on a mission.
> 
> I did wonder if I would find anything this year but I did not have to wonder too long. As soon as I walked in I found two bags on my wish list. Yay! We walked around the tent for about 2 hours. It gets hot after a while and yes it is tiring. The usual routine is to pick up the bags you like and hang onto them until you can make your final decisions. I was trying to be good but I was in an "you only live once kind of mood". My mother (a.k.a. "I don't need another handbag") also found many to her liking. (Shocker, right?) I really regret not getting a wallet but I did not realize that the  additional discount applied to the accessories. Oh well, next time  maybe. Note, if you buy three bags, you get an additional 10% off, buy six bags and get 25% off. Well my mother and I combined our purchase to get more off. A must if you are going to drive long distance for a tent sale.
> 
> As we were having lunch nearby, we discussed if we thought we had left anything behind that we would regret. Since we had not left Fairhaven, we decided to go for round two to  see if anything new was put out and to see if the "one that was left behind" was still there. As it would happen, both of us found the last ones of our respective "left behinds" (Angels singing in the background). It was meant to be, don't you think?
> 
> Overall another enjoyable day for all handbag enthusiasts courtesy of Brahmin. Enjoy the pictures. See you all at the next one.




WOW.  It looks great.  I wish I could have been there.  Glad you and your Mom were successful.   I'm amazed you had the energy for round 2.  But I would have gone back too,  even if I had to crawl.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> *BRAHMIN TENT SALE MAY 2016:*  Another tent sale story and some photos of the sale in Fairhaven., MA. Bag reveals coming soon in the non-Dooney thread.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...-up-your-non-dooney-favorites-795651-690.html
> 
> The sale was very crowded. I believe it was even busier this year over last year. It seemed to be a constant stream of people coming in. We got there later than expected, around 9:30 a.m. Luckily there was no line to wait in because everyone was inside the tent. (Oh dear). No worries because there were plenty of bags to go around. They had a very nice variety and certainly something(s) for everyone. The "Pursefessionals" were on high alert and on a mission.
> 
> I did wonder if I would find anything this year but I did not have to wonder too long. As soon as I walked in I found two bags on my wish list. Yay! We walked around the tent for about 2 hours. It gets hot after a while and yes it is tiring. The usual routine is to pick up the bags you like and hang onto them until you can make your final decisions. I was trying to be good but I was in an "you only live once kind of mood". My mother (a.k.a. "I don't need another handbag") also found many to her liking. (Shocker, right?) I really regret not getting a wallet but I did not realize that the  additional discount applied to the accessories. Oh well, next time  maybe. Note, if you buy three bags, you get an additional 10% off, buy six bags and get 25% off. Well my mother and I combined our purchase to get more off. A must if you are going to drive long distance for a tent sale.
> 
> As we were having lunch nearby, we discussed if we thought we had left anything behind that we would regret. Since we had not left Fairhaven, we decided to go for round two to  see if anything new was put out and to see if the "one that was left behind" was still there. As it would happen, both of us found the last ones of our respective "left behinds" (Angels singing in the background). It was meant to be, don't you think?
> 
> Overall another enjoyable day for all handbag enthusiasts courtesy of Brahmin. Enjoy the pictures. See you all at the next one.



OMG, Brahmin heaven GF!

I'm glad you and your mom found some gorgeous ladies to come home with you! It makes the whole trip worthwhile. I just looked at the pics of your goodies and they are beautiful, especially the Vivians, wow! Congrats GF and good idea on round two!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Looks like a great time, YD.   Thanks for the pics.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Hey ladies!! I have a new Facebook group called The Dooneynista Den if you're interested in joining. I only threw it out to my YouTube family and wanted to share with you all as well.


----------



## Suzwhat

YankeeDooney said:


> *BRAHMIN TENT SALE MAY 2016:*  Another tent sale story and some photos of the sale in Fairhaven., MA. Bag reveals coming soon in the non-Dooney thread.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-a...-up-your-non-dooney-favorites-795651-690.html
> 
> The sale was very crowded. I believe it was even busier this year over last year. It seemed to be a constant stream of people coming in. We got there later than expected, around 9:30 a.m. Luckily there was no line to wait in because everyone was inside the tent. (Oh dear). No worries because there were plenty of bags to go around. They had a very nice variety and certainly something(s) for everyone. The "Pursefessionals" were on high alert and on a mission.
> 
> I did wonder if I would find anything this year but I did not have to wonder too long. As soon as I walked in I found two bags on my wish list. Yay! We walked around the tent for about 2 hours. It gets hot after a while and yes it is tiring. The usual routine is to pick up the bags you like and hang onto them until you can make your final decisions. I was trying to be good but I was in an "you only live once kind of mood". My mother (a.k.a. "I don't need another handbag") also found many to her liking. (Shocker, right?) I really regret not getting a wallet but I did not realize that the  additional discount applied to the accessories. Oh well, next time  maybe. Note, if you buy three bags, you get an additional 10% off, buy six bags and get 25% off. Well my mother and I combined our purchase to get more off. A must if you are going to drive long distance for a tent sale.
> 
> As we were having lunch nearby, we discussed if we thought we had left anything behind that we would regret. Since we had not left Fairhaven, we decided to go for round two to  see if anything new was put out and to see if the "one that was left behind" was still there. As it would happen, both of us found the last ones of our respective "left behinds" (Angels singing in the background). It was meant to be, don't you think?
> 
> Overall another enjoyable day for all handbag enthusiasts courtesy of Brahmin. Enjoy the pictures. See you all at the next one.




This looks like a fabulous time!


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hey ladies!! I have a new Facebook group called The Dooneynista Den if you're interested in joining. I only threw it out to my YouTube family and wanted to share with you all as well.




This group is soooooo much fun, PTB!  You have such great ideas for posts.  Love it!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Suzwhat said:


> This group is soooooo much fun, PTB!  You have such great ideas for posts.  Love it!




Thanks girlfriend! I'm glad you enjoy it. I wanted it to be different from the others. .. more educational and organized. Nothing wrong with the other groups, I just have a little OCD overkill sometimes and can't look at pages where post are all over the place.


----------



## MrsKC

I'm not going anywhere , just been  busy with work.  
I am pretty bag content right now, so I haven't had anything new to post. Will try to post one of my BOTD on my way out today.  I would like to visit PTBs FB group,  but....I don't have an account . 
I enjoy this forum,  you all are a great group of ladies &#9786;.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I'm not going anywhere , just been  busy with work.
> I am pretty bag content right now, so I haven't had anything new to post. Will try to post one of my BOTD on my way out today.  I would like to visit PTBs FB group,  but....I don't have an account .
> I enjoy this forum,  you all are a great group of ladies &#9786;.



   Hi, KC!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK, this is OT enough for this thread.       A couple of weeks ago I bought this bracelet from QVC and bagged it back up to return.   Then I decided to paw through my jewelry box and I found a Pandora citrine ring set in silver that goes PERFECTLY with the bracelet... so I guess it gets to stay!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Wow what a great match! It makes such a nice set. I loove that ring....I am a sucker for woven designs.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow what a great match! It makes such a nice set. I loove that ring....I am a sucker for woven designs.



Thanks, YD!   For some reason I really like citrine set in white metals.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Hi, KC!!



Hi Sarah . Glad you had a nice vacation! !


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, this is OT enough for this thread.       A couple of weeks ago I bought this bracelet from QVC and bagged it back up to return.   Then I decided to paw through my jewelry box and I found a Pandora citrine ring set in silver that goes PERFECTLY with the bracelet... so I guess it gets to stay!



Those are so pretty.  Loving the setting of the ring.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Hi Sarah . Glad you had a nice vacation! !


 



MrsKC said:


> Those are so pretty.  Loving the setting of the ring.


  Thanks!   I have had the ring for several years but it hasn't been out in a while.   Maybe the new bracelet will make me wear the ring more often.


----------



## MrsKC

Hi Girls!  These are the TSV from last Saturday!  I have been looking for something like this with a lower heel. The are very comfortable and the leather is very soft. They are staying .


----------



## MiaBorsa

Those look comfy, KC.   And what a great neutral color.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Those look comfy, KC.   And what a great neutral color.



Thank you,  yes, they are comfy


----------



## Suzwhat

This is on ILD now.  Uh.  Us it refillable?  'Coz if not, who will buy?


----------



## Suzwhat

MrsKC said:


> Hi Girls!  These are the TSV from last Saturday!  I have been looking for something like this with a lower heel. The are very comfortable and the leather is very soft. They are staying .




Very sharp!  Love the color.


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Hi Girls!  These are the TSV from last Saturday!  I have been looking for something like this with a lower heel. The are very comfortable and the leather is very soft. They are staying .




These are really cute KC. I didn't see them until late in the day and the color I wanted was in wait list. I loved the dark brown color. I placed the order and then cancelled it because I felt guilty.  I almost wish I hadn't. These are a great height. Enjoy!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Those look comfy, KC.   And what a great neutral color.





Suzwhat said:


> Very sharp!  Love the color.





Twoboyz said:


> These are really cute KC. I didn't see them until late in the day and the color I wanted was in wait list. I loved the dark brown color. I placed the order and then cancelled it because I felt guilty.  I almost wish I hadn't. These are a great height. Enjoy!



Thanks ladies and after wearing one day I can tell you they are extremely comfy!!


----------



## MrsKC

We all know this but it really pays to wait for a bag to get to the outlet or ILD if you want the best deal.
So, at Christmas, I ordered the small black croco city bag. It was 25%off, so I think I paid $261. Now, the bag is at ILD and with the current sale I could get it for $169. Almost $100 less---and almost $200 off of the original price. Should I even tell you I haven't even carried mine yet....plastic still on the handles. Lesson learned. ....


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> We all know this but it really pays to wait for a bag to get to the outlet or ILD if you want the best deal.
> So, at Christmas, I ordered the small black croco city bag. It was 25%off, so I think I paid $261. Now, the bag is at ILD and with the current sale I could get it for $169. Almost $100 less---and almost $200 off of the original price. Should I even tell you I haven't even carried mine yet....plastic still on the handles. Lesson learned. ....




*MrsKC*:  it happens to all of us.  Use the handbag so you can get your value out of it.  After a while, you will forget about the price.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MrsKC*:  it happens to all of us.  Use the handbag so you can get your value out of it.  After a while, you will forget about the price.



Thanks LJ,  yes it happens. ..I do like the bag quite a bit. I will carry it soon .


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> We all know this but it really pays to wait for a bag to get to the outlet or ILD if you want the best deal.
> So, at Christmas, I ordered the small black croco city bag. It was 25%off, so I think I paid $261. Now, the bag is at ILD and with the current sale I could get it for $169. Almost $100 less---and almost $200 off of the original price. Should I even tell you I haven't even carried mine yet....plastic still on the handles. Lesson learned. ....




That's good to know KC. I'm sorry[emoji17]. I learned that lesson along the way too. Sometimes I'm afraid a bag will never go to the outlet so I'm tempted to pay the higher price. I kissed out on a Dillard's bag I loved and now I think it's completely gone. It's a hard call sometimes.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MrsKC*:  it happens to all of us.  Use the handbag so you can get your value out of it.  After a while, you will forget about the price.




Good advice LJ [emoji106]


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MrsKC*:  it happens to all of us.  Use the handbag so you can get your value out of it.  After a while, you will forget about the price.





MrsKC said:


> Thanks LJ,  yes it happens. ..I do like the bag quite a bit. I will carry it soon .



Yep, I think most of us have "been there."   It's a letdown but better than taking a chance on missing out on the bag entirely.  

KC, what do you think of the size of the small croco Barlow?   I have the City leather in small and I love the size, though many people think it is too small.


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> That's good to know KC. I'm sorry[emoji17]. I learned that lesson along the way too. Sometimes I'm afraid a bag will never go to the outlet so I'm tempted to pay the higher price. I kissed out on a Dillard's bag I loved and now I think it's completely gone. It's a hard call sometimes.



It is a tough call bc, yes, when it's gone...that's it!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Yep, I think most of us have "been there."   It's a letdown but better than taking a chance on missing out on the bag entirely.
> 
> KC, what do you think of the size of the small croco Barlow?   I have the City leather in small and I love the size, though many people think it is too small.



Hey girl, well since I haven't carried her....all I can say is I think the size will be fine for me.  I only need to carry a cosmetic pouch, wallet,  keys, and two pair of glasses.  I really do think she will be good. I just need to get her out!!!!


----------



## aerinha

Does anyone ever find anything they can use the Macy's customer reward savings passes on?  I am talking about the red, credit card sized things they mail out once a month or so that give you a percentage or a dollar amount off.  Any time I try to use one, the cashier claims they aren't valid on what I am buying.  First it was because they were designer items, so next time I tried it on in house label clothing and was told, sorry those are bright buys and you can't use them on bright buys.  The clothing wasn't marked bright buy so how was I to know.  If I can't buy name brand and I can't buy no names, what on earth am I supposed to use them one?

This sounds like a rant, because I guess it kind of is -lol- but I am curious if anyone else encounters the same issue, if my store is just coming up with lies not to have to take them, or if there is some mystery aisle I am missing where like the five things you can use them on are found.  I have started just throwing them out when they come in the mail rather than have them sit unused until they expire.


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> Does anyone ever find anything they can use the Macy's customer reward savings passes on?  I am talking about the red, credit card sized things they mail out once a month or so that give you a percentage or a dollar amount off.  Any time I try to use one, the cashier claims they aren't valid on what I am buying.  First it was because they were designer items, so next time I tried it on in house label clothing and was told, sorry those are bright buys and you can't use them on bright buys.  The clothing wasn't marked bright buy so how was I to know.  If I can't buy name brand and I can't buy no names, what on earth am I supposed to use them one?
> 
> This sounds like a rant, because I guess it kind of is -lol- but I am curious if anyone else encounters the same issue, if my store is just coming up with lies not to have to take them, or if there is some mystery aisle I am missing where like the five things you can use them on are found.  I have started just throwing them out when they come in the mail rather than have them sit unused until they expire.


This happens to me ALL THE TIME, both in-store and online.   Those stupid cards aren't worth the ink they waste to print them up.   Once in a blue moon one will actually work for me.   Thankfully, they now have "offers" embeded in my account so when I check out the offers pop up in the system if any will apply.   I think I have to use my Macy's card for that to work, though... but honestly I can't remember.   It's really annoying.   

The other day I had a $15 off $40 and I was buying a pair of espadrilles on sale for $39.99.   Well, you guessed it... the coupon would not work without that additional PENNY.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> This happens to me ALL THE TIME, both in-store and online.   Those stupid cards aren't worth the ink they waste to print them up.   Once in a blue moon one will actually work for me.   Thankfully, they now have "offers" embeded in my account so when I check out the offers pop up in the system if any will apply.   I think I have to use my Macy's card for that to work, though... but honestly I can't remember.   It's really annoying.
> 
> The other day I had a $15 off $40 and I was buying a pair of espadrilles on sale for $39.99.   Well, you guessed it... the coupon would not work without that additional PENNY.



In that case I will buy a candy bar or water at the register to make it work.


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> Does anyone ever find anything they can use the Macy's customer reward savings passes on?  I am talking about the red, credit card sized things they mail out once a month or so that give you a percentage or a dollar amount off.  Any time I try to use one, the cashier claims they aren't valid on what I am buying.  First it was because they were designer items, so next time I tried it on in house label clothing and was told, sorry those are bright buys and you can't use them on bright buys.  The clothing wasn't marked bright buy so how was I to know.  If I can't buy name brand and I can't buy no names, what on earth am I supposed to use them one?
> 
> This sounds like a rant, because I guess it kind of is -lol- but I am curious if anyone else encounters the same issue, if my store is just coming up with lies not to have to take them, or if there is some mystery aisle I am missing where like the five things you can use them on are found.  I have started just throwing them out when they come in the mail rather than have them sit unused until they expire.



I do understand because it has happened to me. That said, it has been my understanding that you can use them on designer items if they are already on sale (e.g. Ralph Lauren, my fav). I wonder if different stores have different policies?


----------



## oldbaglover

aerinha said:


> Does anyone ever find anything they can use the Macy's customer reward savings passes on?  I am talking about the red, credit card sized things they mail out once a month or so that give you a percentage or a dollar amount off.  Any time I try to use one, the cashier claims they aren't valid on what I am buying.  First it was because they were designer items, so next time I tried it on in house label clothing and was told, sorry those are bright buys and you can't use them on bright buys.  The clothing wasn't marked bright buy so how was I to know.  If I can't buy name brand and I can't buy no names, what on earth am I supposed to use them one?
> 
> This sounds like a rant, because I guess it kind of is -lol- but I am curious if anyone else encounters the same issue, if my store is just coming up with lies not to have to take them, or if there is some mystery aisle I am missing where like the five things you can use them on are found.  I have started just throwing them out when they come in the mail rather than have them sit unused until they expire.


The coupons usually list items that dont apply. However I have often discovered that many of the "invalid" items are not on that coupon but are posted at the table where the item is displayed.  That irks me as I cannot use the discount unless I buy something I really dont need.


----------



## aerinha

MiaBorsa said:


> This happens to me ALL THE TIME, both in-store and online.   Those stupid cards aren't worth the ink they waste to print them up.   Once in a blue moon one will actually work for me.   Thankfully, they now have "offers" embeded in my account so when I check out the offers pop up in the system if any will apply.   I think I have to use my Macy's card for that to work, though... but honestly I can't remember.   It's really annoying.
> 
> The other day I had a $15 off $40 and I was buying a pair of espadrilles on sale for $39.99.   Well, you guessed it... the coupon would not work without that additional PENNY.



I think once I bought a box of Godiva truffles with one, but that was my first and last success.  They used to mail me Macy's money for spending a certain amount which was nice, but they scrapped that in favor of a system where I pay a fee to get a discount...which I was not about to do, that went away and they made me take some rewards card tied to my Macy's card but I really only use my Capital One card as it gives me points unless I am at Macys and using their card will get me more of sale.



oldbaglover said:


> The coupons usually list items that dont apply. However I have often discovered that many of the "invalid" items are not on that coupon but are posted at the table where the item is displayed.  That irks me as I cannot use the discount unless I buy something I really dont need.



At least I am in good company.  Guess I will continue tossing them upon receipt.


----------



## YankeeDooney

A quick amusement tale....or should this be titled, *Hunger Games: No Food Today.*
I was driving around the other day when hunger struck. I spotted a Pizza Hut Express.....yes, dining at its finest....I know. I thought to myself, I have not been to a Pizza Hut in years. Let's give it a go. I went in to order a pizza and I was told "sorry, we're out of pizza". What? Really?!?!  No more Pizza? Yes, you heard correctly. PIZZA HUT (the establishment whose core business is pizza) is out of pizza. How is that even possible? 

Hmmm, I wonder if Burger King has ever been out of burgers? Which reminds me. How would you like to go into McDonald's to order the only item you were craving at the time.....a shake (I know)......and be told, "sorry, we don't have any shakes today". Wait! What? Don't I deserve a break today?

You just can't make this stuff up folks.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> A quick amusement tale....or should this be titled, *Hunger Games: No Food Today.*
> I was driving around the other day when hunger struck. I spotted a Pizza Hut Express.....yes, dining at its finest....I know. I thought to myself, I have not been to a Pizza Hut in years. Let's give it a go. I went in to order a pizza and I was told "sorry, we're out of pizza". What? Really?!?!  No more Pizza? Yes, you heard correctly. PIZZA HUT (the establishment whose core business is pizza) is out of pizza. How is that even possible?
> 
> Hmmm, I wonder if Burger King has ever been out of burgers? Which reminds me. How would you like to go into McDonald's to order the only item you were craving at the time.....a shake (I know)......and be told, "sorry, we don't have any shakes today". Wait! What? Don't I deserve a break today?
> 
> You just can't make this stuff up folks.



OMG! That's unbelievable GF and totally ridiculous. It makes no sense at all. 
So I guess it was really a hunger games story...They left you hungry


----------



## aerinha

Did you ever buy something you REALLY wanted and then after feel both exhilerated and then sick?  Me right now.  If we have any Game of Thrones fans on this board, I just bought the Mother of Dragons necklace Dany wore end of season 5/ start of season 6.  I have loved this since it first popped up on screen and so did other fans because they did a line of jewelery with pieces in and inspired by the show including this necklace.  This was a pricey bit of fan girl. 

It will take 14 weeks to arrive as it is made upon order so pics will be a while in coming.  If you don't know the show, search Daenerys dragon necklace and a ton of pics will show up.


----------



## Caledonia

A happy & safe 4th of July weekend to everyone!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Hey girls... Since my Facebook group is now up and running and I've had some time to see what direction I want it to go in, I'm inviting you to join if you'd like... NO PRESSURE! I'm just throwing it out there because we have so much fun and I know you would enjoy. A few of you here have already joined and I hope you are enjoying it. If you'd like to join, here is the link, otherwise, I'll see you here when I pop in here to see what trouble you girls are getting to here. [emoji7]

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1791047367790889/


----------



## ForeverPreppy

MaryBel said:


> OMG! That's unbelievable GF and totally ridiculous. It makes no sense at all.
> So I guess it was really a hunger games story...They left you hungry


That is hysterical. . I'll have to tell this to my son who is obsessed with Pizza Hut.  Hahahaaa.


----------



## ForeverPreppy

PcanTannedBty said:


> Hey girls... Since my Facebook group is now up and running and I've had some time to see what direction I want it to go in, I'm inviting you to join if you'd like... NO PRESSURE! I'm just throwing it out there because we have so much fun and I know you would enjoy. A few of you here have already joined and I hope you are enjoying it. If you'd like to join, here is the link, otherwise, I'll see you here when I pop in here to see what trouble you girls are getting to here. [emoji7]
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1791047367790889/


It is such a great group!


----------



## jeep317

YankeeDooney said:


> A quick amusement tale....or should this be titled, *Hunger Games: No Food Today.*
> I was driving around the other day when hunger struck. I spotted a Pizza Hut Express.....yes, dining at its finest....I know. I thought to myself, I have not been to a Pizza Hut in years. Let's give it a go. I went in to order a pizza and I was told "sorry, we're out of pizza". What? Really?!?!  No more Pizza? Yes, you heard correctly. PIZZA HUT (the establishment whose core business is pizza) is out of pizza. How is that even possible?
> 
> Hmmm, I wonder if Burger King has ever been out of burgers? Which reminds me. How would you like to go into McDonald's to order the only item you were craving at the time.....a shake (I know)......and be told, "sorry, we don't have any shakes today". Wait! What? Don't I deserve a break today?
> 
> You just can't make this stuff up folks.



I popped into the Taco Bell up the street from me one night when I didn't feel like cooking. I ordered, yes-tacos. "We're out of ground beef" said the voice through the sqawk box.  Um what. How's that possible? There's a Pathmark 300 feet away that shares the parking lot!


----------



## YankeeDooney

jeep317 said:


> I popped into the Taco Bell up the street from me one night when I didn't feel like cooking. I ordered, yes-tacos. "We're out of ground beef" said the voice through the sqawk box.  Um what. How's that possible? There's a Pathmark 300 feet away that shares the parking lot!


Incredible isn't it? I have been running into some really weird things like this lately. Most recent.....Panera is out of bread.....um, what? Poor management I think.  What is going on? Next we will be seeing people standing in bread lines. By the way, I always call it "Taco Bellagio" for an upscale dining experience.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Is everyone on vacation? It has been rather quiet on our little forum lately. All I hear is crickets!


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> Is everyone on vacation? It has been rather quiet on our little forum lately. All I hear is crickets!


I was thinking the same thing.  It's too hot no one is out shopping or spotting dooneys in the wild


----------



## momjules

I also thought everyone went to Facebook or periscope.
I think maybe we are all waiting for the new fall collection.


----------



## MrsKC

Since they changed the format, I can't see pics from my phone and the app on my phone doesn't always work now. This means I have to be home with my iPad out to come to tpf. So, I just don't get the opportunity like before they changed .....
I do miss visiting with everyone.


----------



## southernbelle82

It has been super quiet, I agree though with momjules in that we're waiting for the fall goodies to come out. I'm still carrying my Aqua zip zip that I bought two months ago. [emoji7]


----------



## momjules

I enjoy talking with everyone. 
Enjoy your vacations and hurry back!


----------



## seton

I posted my last two 'wildlife' sighting in PTB's FB group since they seem more interested in it. Shrug.


----------



## momjules

seton said:


> I posted my last two 'wildlife' sighting in PTB's FB group since they seem more interested in it. Shrug.



We don't all have Facebook.
I think we would be interested in your sightings.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

I agree, I would love to see your postings/sightings. Please share here also!


----------



## YankeeDooney

I was in a hospital gift shop (of all places) recently and saw these cute bags. I had never heard of the brand but the bags were very nicely made with nice details. Their website shows a nice variety as well. Does anyone know anything about this brand and if they are good quality? The brand is Spartina 449.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

YankeeDooney said:


> I was in a hospital gift shop (of all places) recently and saw these cute bags. I had never heard of the brand but the bags were very nicely made with nice details. Their website shows a nice variety as well. Does anyone know anything about this brand and if they are good quality? The brand is Spartina 449.


I checked them out online and you are right...really cute.  I found two I liked.  I do wish they had more photos of the insides...though I could say the same about Dooney.  If the quality is good, I would be tempted.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I've been popping in and posting every now and then but  it wasn't much action going on, so I figured it had faded out. I mentioned about going to the sample sale and nothing at all, so I didn't bother re-watermarking all my outlets and purchase photos to post. Anyway girls, just popping in to say HI.. I'm excited for the fall collection as well. Talk to you girls later.


----------



## seton

momjules said:


> We don't all have Facebook.
> I think we would be interested in your sightings.



That doesnt make sense. If u can access TPF on your device, you can access FB,



Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I agree, I would love to see your postings/sightings. Please share here also!



That's nice of you to say but I cant even find that thread in the first two pages of this forum. If I ever see that thread again and I haz a pic, I'll be happy to post it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I think she means that many people don't have Facebook accounts.   So if you don't have an account, you can't join the group.


----------



## momjules

Good morning 
No I do not have a Facebook account. I'm not really wanting to deal with one either. I hear good things about these dooney pages but I know it's my fault I don't participate. Still sad.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I got thru the weekend without purchasing another handbag.  Whew. 
Over the last 2 months I have done more than my share of buying....
3 Brahmins, and a bunch of Dooney.   Sorry,  I can't post pics, so that's why I haven't
posted about these purchases.  But I realize,  if no one posts, then no one responds, then
the forum becomes too quiet and no one stops by to chat.   I don't want that to happen.

So here is my list:  2 Brahmin large Duxbury, one in sea glass (which is an aqua color) and one
in Turkish blue.  A Brahmin Harrison tote in ink.
In the Dooney group:  dusty blue zip zip in pebble,  black Buckley Florentine,  bone ostrich small
satchel,  sea foam ostrich small satchel, grape Alto Silvia, grey ostrich Barlow.

I'm done for a while.  I hope not to be tempted until after Christmas.


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Good morning
> No I do not have a Facebook account. I'm not really wanting to deal with one either. I hear good things about these dooney pages but I know it's my fault I don't participate. Still sad.


I am not a fan of Facebook or any of the popular social media.  I don't "tweet" or instagram or any of that; I just have zero interest in that stuff.      I created a Facebook account using "Mia Borsa" but I don't like the interface of Facebook.  It is not easy (for me) to have a conversation or keep up with a discussion there IMO.   I prefer a forum where it's simple to follow the conversation.    

I hate to see posters losing interest in the Dooney board but I suppose that's just the way it goes.   If traffic here dies down they will remove this section and add a more popular brand discussion.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> I got thru the weekend without purchasing another handbag.  Whew.
> Over the last 2 months I have done more than my share of buying....
> 3 Brahmins, and a bunch of Dooney.   Sorry,  I can't post pics, so that's why I haven't
> posted about these purchases.  But I realize,  if no one posts, then no one responds, then
> the forum becomes too quiet and no one stops by to chat.   I don't want that to happen.
> 
> So here is my list:  2 Brahmin large Duxbury, one in sea glass (which is an aqua color) and one
> in Turkish blue.  A Brahmin Harrison tote in ink.
> In the Dooney group:  dusty blue zip zip in pebble,  black Buckley Florentine,  bone ostrich small
> satchel,  sea foam ostrich small satchel, grape Alto Silvia, grey ostrich Barlow.
> 
> I'm done for a while.  I hope not to be tempted until after Christmas.


Your new things sound beautiful, LJ.   I am going through a semi-uninterested phase right now with nothing on my wish list.   I have had some health issues and handbags have  not been high on my agenda.   I think several of our "regulars" are trying to slow down or take a break from buying, so perhaps they feel they have nothing to contribute to the forum... which is not true, of course. 

When I tried to be on a ban last year it was easier to just avoid TPF and the temptations here.   So that may be one factor for some other posters, too.


----------



## momjules

lavenderjunkie said:


> I got thru the weekend without purchasing another handbag.  Whew.
> Over the last 2 months I have done more than my share of buying....
> 3 Brahmins, and a bunch of Dooney.   Sorry,  I can't post pics, so that's why I haven't
> posted about these purchases.  But I realize,  if no one posts, then no one responds, then
> the forum becomes too quiet and no one stops by to chat.   I don't want that to happen.
> 
> So here is my list:  2 Brahmin large Duxbury, one in sea glass (which is an aqua color) and one
> in Turkish blue.  A Brahmin Harrison tote in ink.
> In the Dooney group:  dusty blue zip zip in pebble,  black Buckley Florentine,  bone ostrich small
> satchel,  sea foam ostrich small satchel, grape Alto Silvia, grey ostrich Barlow.
> 
> I'm done for a while.  I hope not to be tempted until after Christmas.



Wow you really bought a lot of bags. I'm sure they are all beautiful.
I'm closet shopping this month and ne t.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia*:  I hope all your health concerns are resolved quickly.
I can understand that lots of ladies try to stay away from the temptations here when they are on the bag ban wagon.
This is a fun place,  but it can be very tempting.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> I got thru the weekend without purchasing another handbag.  Whew.
> Over the last 2 months I have done more than my share of buying....
> 3 Brahmins, and a bunch of Dooney.   Sorry,  I can't post pics, so that's why I haven't
> posted about these purchases.  But I realize,  if no one posts, then no one responds, then
> the forum becomes too quiet and no one stops by to chat.   I don't want that to happen.
> 
> So here is my list:  2 Brahmin large Duxbury, one in sea glass (which is an aqua color) and one
> in Turkish blue.  A Brahmin Harrison tote in ink.
> In the Dooney group:  dusty blue zip zip in pebble,  black Buckley Florentine,  bone ostrich small
> satchel,  sea foam ostrich small satchel, grape Alto Silvia, grey ostrich Barlow.
> 
> I'm done for a while.  I hope not to be tempted until after Christmas.


Wow woman, you really had some fun didn't you? I was familiar with all except the Alto so I had to look that one up. That is gorgeous! And the color is to die for. As for the other bags, you know I love them all....very good choices.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  thanks.  I really wanted an Alto in grape, and the Silvia was only one of two styles I could find during the 50% off sale at the Dooney retail boutiques.  I've never had that style before.  I may be done with Alto.  I love the leather, but they are getting so expensive and since I can't see them in person anymore,  I'm not sure I want to take the chance on a final sale again. These days you can find 2 Florentines on sale for the price of one Alto on sale.  And some of the Alto styles have strange handle attachments, or weird cut outs, or other design features that aren't for me.   I really miss the Dooney boutique that closed at The Westchester in the beginning of the year.   I guess my business alone wasn't enough to keep the lights on.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

...


----------



## elbgrl

Hi everyone, sorry to be a stranger here!  I am in a bag lull.  Seem to have "lost interest" in new bags.  (I know right, horrors!)  I've been carrying my light, cheerful Vera Bradleys and enjoying them.  There are no "high end" bags on my radar right now, and I am saving for a trip I hope to take to Europe in the coming year.  I agree, its easier to avoid the forum than to see new bags and covet them.  

While I do have a Facebook account, I don't think I'm interested in participating in another Dooney space other than this one, I have really enjoyed making friends on this one!


----------



## elbgrl

This Sarah!  
Hope your health concerns resolve swiftly.


MiaBorsa said:


> Your new things sound beautiful, LJ.   I am going through a semi-uninterested phase right now with nothing on my wish list.   I have had some health issues and handbags have  not been high on my agenda.   I think several of our "regulars" are trying to slow down or take a break from buying, so perhaps they feel they have nothing to contribute to the forum... which is not true, of course.
> 
> When I tried to be on a ban last year it was easier to just avoid TPF and the temptations here.   So that may be one factor for some other posters, too.


----------



## elbgrl

Oh my goodness LJ all your new bags sound marvelous, especially the Brahmins!


lavenderjunkie said:


> I got thru the weekend without purchasing another handbag.  Whew.
> Over the last 2 months I have done more than my share of buying....
> 3 Brahmins, and a bunch of Dooney.   Sorry,  I can't post pics, so that's why I haven't
> posted about these purchases.  But I realize,  if no one posts, then no one responds, then
> the forum becomes too quiet and no one stops by to chat.   I don't want that to happen.
> 
> So here is my list:  2 Brahmin large Duxbury, one in sea glass (which is an aqua color) and one
> in Turkish blue.  A Brahmin Harrison tote in ink.
> In the Dooney group:  dusty blue zip zip in pebble,  black Buckley Florentine,  bone ostrich small
> satchel,  sea foam ostrich small satchel, grape Alto Silvia, grey ostrich Barlow.
> 
> I'm done for a while.  I hope not to be tempted until after Christmas.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> I got thru the weekend without purchasing another handbag.  Whew.
> Over the last 2 months I have done more than my share of buying....
> 3 Brahmins, and a bunch of Dooney.   Sorry,  I can't post pics, so that's why I haven't
> posted about these purchases.  But I realize,  if no one posts, then no one responds, then
> the forum becomes too quiet and no one stops by to chat.   I don't want that to happen.
> 
> So here is my list:  2 Brahmin large Duxbury, one in sea glass (which is an aqua color) and one
> in Turkish blue.  A Brahmin Harrison tote in ink.
> In the Dooney group:  dusty blue zip zip in pebble,  black Buckley Florentine,  bone ostrich small
> satchel,  sea foam ostrich small satchel, grape Alto Silvia, grey ostrich Barlow.
> 
> I'm done for a while.  I hope not to be tempted until after Christmas.



That's an awesome haul GF! Congrats!
Those Brahmins and the ostrich satchels are totally calling my name!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> *I am not a fan of Facebook or any of the popular social media*.  *I don't "tweet" or instagram or any of that; I just have zero interest in that stuff.*    I created a Facebook account using "Mia Borsa" but I don't like the interface of Facebook.  It is not easy (for me) to have a conversation or keep up with a discussion there IMO.   I prefer a forum where it's simple to follow the conversation.
> 
> I hate to see posters losing interest in the Dooney board but I suppose that's just the way it goes.   If traffic here dies down they will remove this section and add a more popular brand discussion.



I feel the same way. I just don't get the idea behind them!

For my part, sorry for being MIA so much, work has been too much lately. And then to make things worse, my team went from 3 to 1, so now it's only me, so it's even worse.
I was away on vacation last week so I didn't touch the computer at all, but I hit the sample sale while I was in CA. Got some goodies. I went crazy! And then on Monday I went to the outlet here to get just one they had on hold for me and left with more than one...oops. And one I wanted they did not have. I just have a couple of them on my wish list and then that's it until my b-day. I've been taking pics this morning, so I'll try to start posting the pics later.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Your new things sound beautiful, LJ.   I am going through a semi-uninterested phase right now with nothing on my wish list.   I have had some health issues and handbags have  not been high on my agenda.   I think several of our "regulars" are trying to slow down or take a break from buying, so perhaps they feel they have nothing to contribute to the forum... which is not true, of course.
> 
> When I tried to be on a ban last year it was easier to just avoid TPF and the temptations here.   So that may be one factor for some other posters, too.



Hey Sarah!
I hope your health issues get resolved quickly.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> This Sarah!
> Hope your health concerns resolve swiftly.





elbgrl said:


> Hi everyone, sorry to be a stranger here!  I am in a bag lull.  Seem to have "lost interest" in new bags.  (I know right, horrors!)  I've been carrying my light, cheerful Vera Bradleys and enjoying them.  There are no "high end" bags on my radar right now, and I am saving for a trip I hope to take to Europe in the coming year.  I agree, its easier to avoid the forum than to see new bags and covet them.
> 
> While I do have a Facebook account, I don't think I'm interested in participating in another Dooney space other than this one, I have really enjoyed making friends on this one!



Hi, Rosie!  It's great to "see" you.     Thanks very much; I am feeling better now.   I agree that saving for a European vacation is definitely more appealing than another purse!!  (Besides, you will probably find a bag while on your trip!)


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Hey Sarah!
> I hope your health issues get resolved quickly.


Hey MaryBels.   Thanks very much.       I can't wait for the reveal of your new loot!!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey MaryBels.   Thanks very much.       I can't wait for the reveal of your new loot!!



I just started a new thread for the sample sale...Lots of pics!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB:*  going to check out your new thread.   Can't wait to see your new treasures.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Oh my... Didn't realize my inviting you girls to my group was gonna create such a stir. I just invited with no expectations at all. I wasn't forcing anyone, I just mentioned it [emoji57]


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my... Didn't realize my inviting you girls to my group was gonna create such a stir. I just invited with no expectations at all. I wasn't forcing anyone, I just mentioned it [emoji57]


 hey GF, no worries. Thanks for the invite! I actually signed up for Facebook with a fake last name just to join the groups. That's as far as I got. Baby steps.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my... Didn't realize my inviting you girls to my group was gonna create such a stir. I just invited with no expectations at all. I wasn't forcing anyone, I just mentioned it [emoji57]


I think we are more concerned that there seems to be a loss of interest in this Dooney board for whatever reason(s).   You are to be commended for starting the FB group and taking on the admin of it.   I hope it's a huge success for you and I hope you won't forget about us.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> I think we are more concerned that there seems to be a loss of interest in this Dooney board for whatever reason(s).   You are to be commended for starting the FB group and taking on the admin of it.   I hope it's a huge success for you and I hope you won't forget about us.



Ahh, I see! I pop in often but the participation has quickly dwindled, so I don't pop in as often anymore. I'm not seeking success but thank you... I just want to have an outlet for girls to talk all things Dooney. I will never forget you girls. You girls were with me during my 3700 mile move about a year and a half ago, so come on now! [emoji7]


----------



## Twoboyz

Hi Everybody, I guess I'm also guilty of being MIA here. [emoji17]. I miss you guys. I think for me it's been a combination of being swamped at work and highly stressed and slowing down in my buying. It's just easier for me to not be tempted. I find it's easier to turn my focus elsewhere. 

I still love my bags but I've been really loving the ones I have and been rediscovering the ones I haven't worn in awhile.  Gosh I just love these bags! I just realized I have enough to keep be occupied for awhile. [emoji4] 

Sarah, I hope you are doing well and your health issues are okay. 

LJ, your loot sounds beautiful. It sounds like you've had a great time. [emoji4]

MB, I can't wait to see your goodies. I hope work slows down for you a bit.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Not really "off topic," but I'm going to the San Marcos outlets tomorrow.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Not really "off topic," but I'm going to the San Marcos outlets tomorrow.



Yay... Can't wait to see what you pick up. Have fun! [emoji7]


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yay... Can't wait to see what you pick up. Have fun! [emoji7]


Thanks, girl.   It has been at least 4 years since I was in a Dooney outlet store.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

So fun! Cant wait for your report   and goodies!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Well, I have to postpone my trip until tomorrow.   It is storming and flooding in Houston today.   Ack.    Seems like we have the option of "zero rain" or "flash flood" this year.


----------



## macde90

Hey you guys. I've been lurking but not really posting that much. I've been thinking about an LV but I have so many Dooney's that I don't have enough time to carry that it just seems silly to buy yet another bag. I'm also trying to do some other things with my money...you know like pay for tuition, for meal plans, for dorm fees...you get the picture. Enteehoo...I did order a lil sumptem' sumptem' from the QVC Dooney show yesterday. I'll post when I receive it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

macde90 said:


> Hey you guys. I've been lurking but not really posting that much. I've been thinking about an LV but I have so many Dooney's that I don't have enough time to carry that it just seems silly to buy yet another bag. I'm also trying to do some other things with my money...you know like pay for tuition, for meal plans, for dorm fees...you get the picture. Enteehoo...I did order a lil sumptem' sumptem' from the QVC Dooney show yesterday. I'll post when I receive it.


Welcome.   I look forward to seeing you new treasure when it arrives.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Not really "off topic," but I'm going to the San Marcos outlets tomorrow.


So, when are you going to the outlet? I know the weather has been a factor. Any luck yet?


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> So, when are you going to the outlet? I know the weather has been a factor. Any luck yet?


I didn't get to go.   The weather was too bad when I was in the vicinity of the outlets so I ended up just coming home.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> I didn't get to go.   The weather was too bad when I was in the vicinity of the outlets so I ended up just coming home.


Aww, such a bummer. Hopefully on another day soon.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Can you ladies enlighten me on something. I have been seeing and hearing about these giant (relatively) planners many of you carry around with you. I don't understand the popularity. While I love paper and printed products in general (prefer reading printed magazines over digital), I just don't get these planners. Isn't that why we have smartphones with calendars? Much more convenient, less weight, ability to set reminders, and easy to search. What am I missing? And please don't take this as criticism....I am just very curious. Maybe I am missing out on something?


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> Can you ladies enlighten me on something. I have been seeing and hearing about these giant (relatively) planners many of you carry around with you. I don't understand the popularity. While I love paper and printed products in general (prefer reading printed magazines over digital), I just don't get these planners. Isn't that why we have smartphones with calendars? Much more convenient, less weight, ability to set reminders, and easy to search. What am I missing? And please don't take this as criticism....I am just very curious. Maybe I am missing out on something?



Well I am thinking it may depend on what someone needs for work...if work is not an issue, then paper is probably fine.

My work calendar is synced with my phone calendar,  so a paper planner is no good for me. Literally everything  (personal and work) goes in my work Outlook so I can keep track. I had to let the paper planner go.....cute as they are.


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> Can you ladies enlighten me on something. I have been seeing and hearing about these giant (relatively) planners many of you carry around with you. I don't understand the popularity. While I love paper and printed products in general (prefer reading printed magazines over digital), I just don't get these planners. Isn't that why we have smartphones with calendars? Much more convenient, less weight, ability to set reminders, and easy to search. What am I missing? And please don't take this as criticism....I am just very curious. Maybe I am missing out on something?



I don't use my phone for planning or scrapbooking. I enjoy having beautiful planners with  lists, photos, keeping track of fitness and health, meals, journaling/scrapbooking memories, weather, drawings, on and on. I  use my Zip printer to fill it with small photos that it prints from my iPhone. I add photos of the handbags I am wearing also. Photos of things I see in the yard during the day, things we do etc.

People use them for work and home. 

I use planner stickers, drawings, stamping also. It is nice to be able to keep track of so many things in one place. I can go back and look at my past planners also.  You can keep so much together and easy to find in a planner. 

I used Erin Condren planners and now I will use my Louis Vuitton GM (large) one in January since it has rings and I like that. I love making my inserts, using my laminator.  The planners are so pretty on each page.
This is my LV agenda. It is so nice!





My small LV I use in my bags.




My Erin Condren planner for this year. I have one for last year and a beautiful EC address book. It has pockets and a zip pouch like the other planners. I keep stamps and address stickers etc in it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Can you ladies enlighten me on something. I have been seeing and hearing about these giant (relatively) planners many of you carry around with you. I don't understand the popularity. While I love paper and printed products in general (prefer reading printed magazines over digital), I just don't get these planners. Isn't that why we have smartphones with calendars? Much more convenient, less weight, ability to set reminders, and easy to search. What am I missing? And please don't take this as criticism....I am just very curious. Maybe I am missing out on something?


I don't get the whole planner craze either; all the decorating and stuff.  I guess it's mostly just a hobby thing for many people.   I bought the LV planner cover (small) and some plain paper refills, but I never carry it in my bag.   It's cute but just more weight to lug around.   I keep all my important reminders and appointments on an electronic calendar.


----------



## Trudysmom

Yes, it's a fun, creative and very useful hobby.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I don't use my phone for planning or scrapbooking. I enjoy having beautiful planners with  lists, photos, keeping track of fitness and health, meals, journaling/scrapbooking memories, weather, drawings, on and on. I  use my Zip printer to fill it with small photos that it prints from my iPhone. I add photos of the handbags I am wearing also. Photos of things I see in the yard during the day, things we do etc.
> 
> People use them for work and home.
> 
> I use planner stickers, drawings, stamping also. It is nice to be able to keep track of so many things in one place. I can go back and look at my past planners also.  You can keep so much together and easy to find in a planner.
> 
> I used Erin Condren planners and now I will use my Louis Vuitton GM (large) one in January since it has rings and I like that. I love making my inserts, using my laminator.  The planners are so pretty on each page.
> This is my LV agenda. It is so nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My small LV I use in my bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Erin Condren planner for this year. I have one for last year and a beautiful EC address book. It has pockets and a zip pouch like the other planners. I keep stamps and address stickers etc in it.



I see. So it's a planner with a scrapbooking hobby vibe. Okay....got it. Yes the ring bound books are much easier to work with. Your books are lovely TM.


----------



## aerinha

Ladies I have a 2000 pound weight almost lifted off me.  I got caught up in the moment and ordered the replica of the dragon necklace from GoT that I fell in love with on screen.  Had it arrived in a week or so I never would have given it a second thought, but their "it can take 14 weeks" warning has so far proven true and six weeks into my wait I began to feel rather sick about the amount of money I paid for something that I might wear twice a year and would otherwise sit in a box.  It is gorgeous, but really, how often can an office worker plausibly wear a big silver dragon around her neck?

I emailed the company and though it is typically not their policy (they make the dragon on order) they said due to the waiting list they will refund me.  So now I have to check my account to make sure it happened and then I have to figure out how to get a gigantic credit off my credit card to pay back my mom who fronted me the money to order it.


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> Ladies I have a 2000 pound weight almost lifted off me.  I got caught up in the moment and ordered the replica of the dragon necklace from GoT that I fell in love with on screen.  Had it arrived in a week or so I never would have given it a second thought, but their "it can take 14 weeks" warning has so far proven true and six weeks into my wait I began to feel rather sick about the amount of money I paid for something that I might wear twice a year and would otherwise sit in a box.  It is gorgeous, but really, how often can an office worker plausibly wear a big silver dragon around her neck?
> 
> I emailed the company and though it is typically not their policy (they make the dragon on order) they said due to the waiting list they will refund me.  So now I have to check my account to make sure it happened and then I have to figure out how to get a gigantic credit off my credit card to pay back my mom who fronted me the money to order it.



I was curious to what you were referring to not having seen GOT, so I looked it up. OMG, I had no idea of the price for that necklace. Yes, glad you came to your senses. While it is an interesting sculptural piece, I believe you are correct on the usage. Remember that these pieces are created for costumes. Even actresses borrow their jewels. Money better spent on a nice piece(s) of understated gold jewelry that you can wear time and time again. Can you imagine what people would say? "Here comes the dragon lady" (just having a little fun with you). Glad for you. I am sure we have all experienced that relief from buyer's remorse.


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> I was curious to what you were referring to not having seen GOT, so I looked it up. OMG, I had no idea of the price for that necklace. Yes, glad you came to your senses. While it is an interesting sculptural piece, I believe you are correct on the usage. Remember that these pieces are created for costumes. Even actresses borrow their jewels. Money better spent on a nice piece(s) of understated gold jewelry that you can wear time and time again. Can you imagine what people would say? "Here comes the dragon lady" (just having a little fun with you). Glad for you. I am sure we have all experienced that relief from buyer's remorse.



Had it been a limited edition I might have continued to make the excuse that I could sell it later, but there is no limit and the longer I thought about the more I wanted to have my head examined lol.  Later I may order the single dragon ring, which was what I was going to order before I had my mental lapse.

Next hurdle is getting that huge credit off my card as I want the money to pay my mom back and having it sitting stuck in my account to be whittled away doesn't do me much good.


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> Had it been a limited edition I might have continued to make the excuse that I could sell it later, but there is no limit and the longer I thought about the more I wanted to have my head examined lol.  Later I may order the single dragon ring, which was what I was going to order before I had my mental lapse.
> 
> Next hurdle is getting that huge credit off my card as I want the money to pay my mom back and having it sitting stuck in my account to be whittled away doesn't do me much good.


Just contact your card holder and tell them to send you the credit balance.


----------



## aerinha

MiaBorsa said:


> Just contact your card holder and tell them to send you the credit balance.


Thanks!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*aerinha:*  I'm sure you will sleep better now.  Hope all the paper work gets sorted out quickly so you can put this stress behind you.   We have all been where you are.... ordering something in the moment of excitement and then as time goes on,  second guessing the decision.  I'm glad you were able to cancel the order.


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> *aerinha:*  I'm sure you will sleep better now.  Hope all the paper work gets sorted out quickly so you can put this stress behind you.   We have all been where you are.... ordering something in the moment of excitement and then as time goes on,  second guessing the decision.  I'm glad you were able to cancel the order.



The support here for cancelling has really helped.  It was not my brightest move to order it but it was also something I really loved, so while relieved I was ever so slightly bummed.  Having others agree with my decision to cancel takes the tiny sting away.  They are supposed to do the credit tomorrow during business hours so I have a little bit of time to worry it won't happen before I can really breathe freely.

Oddly, my mom is not going to get why I cancelled it as she is a bit of a shopping enabler.  When I ordered I thought it was limited and was in a rush to make sure I got one, but that was not the case.


----------



## aerinha

Credit was applied to my card. Whoosh! That is a relief.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Credit was applied to my card. Whoosh! That is a relief.


great news.  now you can relax.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> I was curious to what you were referring to not having seen GOT, so I looked it up. OMG, I had no idea of the price for that necklace. Yes, glad you came to your senses. While it is an interesting sculptural piece, I believe you are correct on the usage. Remember that these pieces are created for costumes. Even actresses borrow their jewels. Money better spent on a nice piece(s) of understated gold jewelry that you can wear time and time again. Can you imagine what people would say? "Here comes the dragon lady" (just having a little fun with you). Glad for you. I am sure we have all experienced that relief from buyer's remorse.



Hey GF, totally off topic here but I wanted to ask you something. I remembered you mentioned you put apple conditioner on your tan ostrich zip zip, and I was thinking in doing the same to my tan ostrich hobo since it looks too dry and was wondering if you did any special steps to apply it?


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF, totally off topic here but I wanted to ask you something. I remembered you mentioned you put apple conditioner on your tan ostrich zip zip, and I was thinking in doing the same to my tan ostrich hobo since it looks too dry and was wondering if you did any special steps to apply it?


Sure GF,  Remember to shake the bottle, squirt a small amount on a microfiber cloth and rub onto the bag in a circular motion. Then buffwith a dry microfiber cloth, but check directions on bottle. I am going by memory. I am waiting for the Jason Bourne Movie to start.


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> Sure GF,  Remember to shake the bottle, squirt a small amount on a microfiber cloth and rub onto the bag in a circular motion. Then buffwith a dry microfiber cloth, but check directions on bottle. I am going by memory. I am waiting for the Jason Bourne Movie to start.



Check your pm ILD has a bag I know you want.


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> Check your pm ILD has a bag I know you want.


Thank Yoouuuu!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Sure GF,  Remember to shake the bottle, squirt a small amount on a microfiber cloth and rub onto the bag in a circular motion. Then buffwith a dry microfiber cloth, but check directions on bottle. I am going by memory. I am waiting for the Jason Bourne Movie to start.


Thanks GF!
I checked the instructions and yes, your instructions are correct! Thank, I'll try it today.
How was the movie?


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> I checked the instructions and yes, your instructions are correct! Thank, I'll try it today.
> How was the movie?


Movie was okay. I thought earlier sequels had more substance though. I liked the Star Trek movie better.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Does anyone here get the QVC insider? I hear there is a Dooney TSV on Sept 10 and am of course curious ???


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Does anyone here get the QVC insider? I hear there is a Dooney TSV on Sept 10 and am of course curious ???



Oh interesting, any Intel on this ladies?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Does anyone here get the QVC insider? I hear there is a Dooney TSV on Sept 10 and am of course curious ???





MrsKC said:


> Oh interesting, any Intel on this ladies?


Here ya go, ladies...   http://www.qvc.com/qvc.product.A285609.html


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Thank You!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Thanks,  I think I'm safe.


----------



## MiaBorsa

*BRAHMIN TENT SALE!!*   September 16, 17, 18 in Fairhaven MA.     Wish I lived in the NE.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> *BRAHMIN TENT SALE!!*   September 16, 17, 18 in Fairhaven MA.     Wish I lived in the NE.


Yayyyyyy! I am hoping to go again this time. If I do, I will take pics. It would be cool to take videos. Hmmm, except it is crazy in there. You get bumped too much. Plan a trip girlie!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Yayyyyyy! I am hoping to go again this time. If I do, I will take pics. It would be cool to take videos. Hmmm, except it is crazy in there. You get bumped too much. Plan a trip girlie!


By the time I buy plane tickets and a hotel room I might as well sit right here and order from Brahmin.com at full price.


----------



## aerinha

Not really OT but there isn't a thread for funny bag stories so this seemed to fit.

Yesterday it was raining when I got to work.  My boss was ten feet ahead of me in the parking lot and not using an umbrella.  I called out good morning figuring she would respond and keep going towards the door since she was getting wet and I with my umbrella was in no rush.  Nope she waited at the door for me to catch up and without going inside, stood there talking to me about something.  I have no idea what she said because the entire time she was talking, I was watching dark water spots form on her natural florentine large Barlow zip bag!  I didn't know if I should point out her bag was getting soaked and might be happier indoors or if I should grab it off her arm and run inside to safety with it.


----------



## MrsKC

I am loving the TSV boots in taupe!  Trying to be on a shopping moratorium for 30 days (after about fainting when my cc bill arrived  )....
But those boots are calling my name !


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MrsKC said:


> I am loving the TSV boots in taupe!  Trying to be on a shopping moratorium for 30 days (after about fainting when my cc bill arrived  )....
> But those boots are calling my name !


They are cute! Every time I think I need to buy more boots, I go and look through my closet ... That usually cures it   however I don't seem to do that with handbags. ...


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> They are cute! Every time I think I need to buy more boots, I go and look through my closet ... That usually cures it   however I don't seem to do that with handbags. ...



Your right,  good strategy. ...I need to exercise restraint! !!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MrsKC said:


> Your right,  good strategy. ...I need to exercise restraint! !!


I am the worlds worst ( best) enabler, so I am not trying to talk you out of anything ... I just have a lot of boots!  

Also,  Some days ( like today) I look in my closet and am amazed at the number of purses that I own, and wonder why I continue to buy more? But they are just so darn pretty, I am sending one back to the Q today that just arrived yesterday and have two more on the way  <THUD>  It's hopeless I guess


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> Not really OT but there isn't a thread for funny bag stories so this seemed to fit.
> 
> Yesterday it was raining when I got to work.  My boss was ten feet ahead of me in the parking lot and not using an umbrella.  I called out good morning figuring she would respond and keep going towards the door since she was getting wet and I with my umbrella was in no rush.  Nope she waited at the door for me to catch up and without going inside, stood there talking to me about something.  I have no idea what she said because the entire time she was talking, I was watching dark water spots form on her natural florentine large Barlow zip bag!  I didn't know if I should point out her bag was getting soaked and might be happier indoors or if I should grab it off her arm and run inside to safety with it.


 Gosh, how could she be so oblivious to the rain on her bag. I would be in a panic.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> They are cute! Every time I think I need to buy more boots, I go and look through my closet ... That usually cures it   however I don't seem to do that with handbags. ...


    I wish that would work for me.    I resisted the Q boots but I ordered three pairs of shoes from Zappos yesterday.


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I am the worlds worst ( best) enabler, so I am not trying to talk you out of anything ... I just have a lot of boots!
> 
> Also,  Some days ( like today) I look in my closet and am amazed at the number of purses that I own, and wonder why I continue to buy more? But they are just so darn pretty, I am sending one back to the Q today that just arrived yesterday and have two more on the way  <THUD>  It's hopeless I guess



Sometimes it's hard to resist!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I wish that would work for me.    I resisted the Q boots but I ordered three pairs of shoes from Zappos yesterday.



I am absolutely sure you "needed" them!!


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> Gosh, how could she be so oblivious to the rain on her bag. I would be in a panic.


The things she does to that bag make me cringe.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I am absolutely sure you "needed" them!!


----------



## aerinha

Curious if anyone else thinks this is weird.  I tried to buy a bag through Poshmark and tried to use my work address to ship with my Paypal account.  Posh sent me an email saying there was something suspicious (I assume shipping to a non billing address) and I either had to fill out a form or send them a screenshot of my paypal profile page with important infor blacked out other than my billing address, name and phone number.  I opted for the form, which it took them all day to send and it asks for the last four digits of my card, my birth date and the name of the company that issued my card.

To me, that info gives them an awful lot of info to buy a purse.  They claim this is to prove I am who I say I am, but it could help them pretend to be me quite easily.  Aside from Visa, Mastercard or Amex, no one needs to know where my card came from.  It also defeats the purpose of using paypal to protect my info from a company I am not familiar with yet.

Am I too suspicious?  Or is this bizarre to anyone else?


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Yayyyyyy! I am hoping to go again this time. If I do, I will take pics. It would be cool to take videos. Hmmm, except it is crazy in there. You get bumped too much. Plan a trip girlie!


OMG, how awesome! A tent sale! I wish I could go.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> By the time I buy plane tickets and a hotel room I might as well sit right here and order from Brahmin.com at full price.



Same here GF!


----------



## MaryBel

aerinha said:


> Not really OT but there isn't a thread for funny bag stories so this seemed to fit.
> 
> Yesterday it was raining when I got to work.  My boss was ten feet ahead of me in the parking lot and not using an umbrella.  I called out good morning figuring she would respond and keep going towards the door since she was getting wet and I with my umbrella was in no rush.  Nope she waited at the door for me to catch up and without going inside, stood there talking to me about something.  I have no idea what she said because the entire time she was talking, I was watching dark water spots form on her natural florentine large Barlow zip bag!  I didn't know if I should point out her bag was getting soaked and might be happier indoors or if I should grab it off her arm and run inside to safety with it.


I would have been freaking out! My florentines don't get out if the forecast calls for any % of rain, so that means they stay in most of the year since we get a lot of rain here!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> I am loving the TSV boots in taupe!  Trying to be on a shopping moratorium for 30 days (after about fainting when my cc bill arrived  )....
> But those boots are calling my name !


The blue ones called my name too!  Those boots should stop calling us so we can behave


----------



## MaryBel

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> They are cute! Every time I think I need to buy more boots, I go and look through my closet ... That usually cures it   however I don't seem to do that with handbags. ...



I tried to do that but the 'I don't have blue boots' argument won 
And it doesn't work at all for me either for handbags!


----------



## MaryBel

aerinha said:


> Curious if anyone else thinks this is weird.  I tried to buy a bag through Poshmark and tried to use my work address to ship with my Paypal account.  Posh sent me an email saying there was something suspicious (I assume shipping to a non billing address) and I either had to fill out a form or send them a screenshot of my paypal profile page with important infor blacked out other than my billing address, name and phone number.  I opted for the form, which it took them all day to send and it asks for the last four digits of my card, my birth date and the name of the company that issued my card.
> 
> To me, that info gives them an awful lot of info to buy a purse.  They claim this is to prove I am who I say I am, but it could help them pretend to be me quite easily.  Aside from Visa, Mastercard or Amex, no one needs to know where my card came from.  It also defeats the purpose of using paypal to protect my info from a company I am not familiar with yet.
> 
> Am I too suspicious?  Or is this bizarre to anyone else?



I have never bought from them so no idea if this is normal or not but I would be suspicious too! I would change the shipping address back to my home address to avoid this. I don't like the idea of giving extra info.


----------



## MaryBel

OMG, GFs, I really need some purse therapy tonight! Some idiot just crashed my car! And then to make matters worse, he said I crashed into him! No wonder why he just wanted to leave without calling the police, or could have been because he was not carrying insurance either (which he claimed he had at home). Good thing DH was nearby and he went to my aide. So while I called the insurance, DH called the police and got all the documents for the police. I was so shaken I couldn't think. He missed my door by an inch.
I'm fuming! I don't know which one is worse right now, the pain I have on my neck and head or the anger I feel. I hope they can prove from the damage in both cars that he's a liar.

So, tell me something good! Any plans for new bags?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> OMG, GFs, I really need some purse therapy tonight! Some idiot just crashed my car! And then to make matters worse, he said I crashed into him! No wonder why he just wanted to leave without calling the police, or could have been because he was not carrying insurance either (which he claimed he had at home). Good thing DH was nearby and he went to my aide. So while I called the insurance, DH called the police and got all the documents for the police. I was so shaken I couldn't think. He missed my door by an inch.
> I'm fuming! I don't know which one is worse right now, the pain I have on my neck and head or the anger I feel. I hope they can prove from the damage in both cars that he's a liar.
> 
> So, tell me something good! Any plans for new bags?


Aw, I'm so sorry this happened to you, MB.      I'm glad you are OK... or at least I hope you are.   Sounds like a real jerk caused the accident and I hope you don't have any lingering effects.   Take care of yourself and don't worry.  I'm sure this will all work out for you.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> OMG, GFs, I really need some purse therapy tonight! Some idiot just crashed my car! And then to make matters worse, he said I crashed into him! No wonder why he just wanted to leave without calling the police, or could have been because he was not carrying insurance either (which he claimed he had at home). Good thing DH was nearby and he went to my aide. So while I called the insurance, DH called the police and got all the documents for the police. I was so shaken I couldn't think. He missed my door by an inch.
> I'm fuming! I don't know which one is worse right now, the pain I have on my neck and head or the anger I feel. I hope they can prove from the damage in both cars that he's a liar.
> 
> So, tell me something good! Any plans for new bags?


GF, I thought you were just busy catching up until I read this post. You poor thing. I can certainly understand why you were shaken. I hope you were not hurt too badly. Baby that head and neck because pains can sneak back up on you years later. I have had similar experience. So maddening.

Okay, let's talk purse to distract you. I am trying to lay off the purse purchases until the Brahmin Tent Sale. Hope I can go but it will be a last minute decision. The last purse I got was a Woven Barlow in Brown Tmoro. I have not posted it yet but it is pretty. I would still like to get the Large City Barlow in Wine. That is a lovely color.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Aw, I'm so sorry this happened to you, MB.      I'm glad you are OK... or at least I hope you are.   Sounds like a real jerk caused the accident and I hope you don't have any lingering effects.   Take care of yourself and don't worry.  I'm sure this will all work out for you.



Thanks GF! 
It seems that it is only a neck and shoulder strain, but that's the least I needed, especially since I still have issues from when my car was rear ended a few years ago.
Just what I needed! Work is getting more stressful by the minute and taking time off is not much of an option (besides I'd feel bad doing it, since there's nobody else there to take care of the issues) and now a new set of issues and worries! And then it really makes me mad that he's avoiding responsibility. I know that will make things even worse.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> GF, I thought you were just busy catching up until I read this post. You poor thing. I can certainly understand why you were shaken. I hope you were not hurt too badly. Baby that head and neck because pains can sneak back up on you years later. I have had similar experience. So maddening.
> 
> Okay, let's talk purse to distract you. I am trying to lay off the purse purchases until the Brahmin Tent Sale. Hope I can go but it will be a last minute decision. The last purse I got was a Woven Barlow in Brown Tmoro. I have not posted it yet but it is pretty. I would still like to get the Large City Barlow in Wine. That is a lovely color.



Yes GF, I've been crazy busy at work and that's why I've been MIA, mostly just lurking when I had the chance. But this accident was the cherry on the cake. And I don't need a cake!
I know about the neck pains, it's no fun at all. So it makes me really mad that he won't man up and accept what he did.  Today I've spent most of my day between the doctor appointment and the insurance calls. Crazy. 

The tent sale would be a good motivation to stop the purchases, until then of course 
I wish I could go with you. One of these days we should organize a Dooney  & Friends purseshop and have a nice vacation somewhere where we can all meet, go shopping, relax, have yummy food and drinks (without alcohol for me or I would be asleep) ....oh, that sounds like paradise right now! 

The woven bags in T-moro are really pretty, although I think I like more the wine one you got. Which size did you get? I have the large one in t-moro. Are we twins?


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Yes GF, I've been crazy busy at work and that's why I've been MIA, mostly just lurking when I had the chance. But this accident was the cherry on the cake. And I don't need a cake!
> I know about the neck pains, it's no fun at all. So it makes me really mad that he won't man up and accept what he did.  Today I've spent most of my day between the doctor appointment and the insurance calls. Crazy.
> 
> The tent sale would be a good motivation to stop the purchases, until then of course
> I wish I could go with you. One of these days we should organize a Dooney  & Friends purseshop and have a nice vacation somewhere where we can all meet, go shopping, relax, have yummy food and drinks (without alcohol for me or I would be asleep) ....oh, that sounds like paradise right now!
> 
> The woven bags in T-moro are really pretty, although I think I like more the wine one you got. Which size did you get? I have the large one in t-moro. Are we twins?



GF, I am sorry to hear about your plight. It is horrible how some people are. I am one who is always shocked when I hear of someone not doing the right thing. I just don't understand the upbringing of some people. Would their mother's be proud to know how they turned out? Would they care? Of course, I am thinking about a few choice words but I will refrain. Enough of my rant. 
I like your idea of the shopping trip although tough to coordinate. Too bad you cannot come with me. Oh the damage we would do....but I think you would clean them out.  I do need a vacation......bad. If I am able to go to the Tent Sale it will be considered my medication for the day. BTW, not quite twins on the Woven Barlow. I have the regular/medium size. I actually would have like the Large one to have the different size in a different color. How do you like it? Too big or just right? I agree, I like the Bordeaux color better but I think the brown is very pretty as well.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> GF, I am sorry to hear about your plight. It is horrible how some people are. I am one who is always shocked when I hear of someone not doing the right thing. I just don't understand the upbringing of some people. Would their mother's be proud to know how they turned out? Would they care? Of course, I am thinking about a few choice words but I will refrain. Enough of my rant.
> I like your idea of the shopping trip although tough to coordinate. Too bad you cannot come with me. Oh the damage we would do....but I think you would clean them out.  I do need a vacation......bad. If I am able to go to the Tent Sale it will be considered my medication for the day. BTW, not quite twins on the Woven Barlow. I have the regular/medium size. I actually would have like the Large one to have the different size in a different color. How do you like it? Too big or just right? I agree, I like the Bordeaux color better but I think the brown is very pretty as well.



Thanks GF!
Well, I often wondered if some people are the way they are precisely because of how their parents raised them.
LOL about the choice words. I have thought of some myself too! It is frustrating because obviously anybody in my position would get mad that because of someone else's carelessness you end up injured and now with a bunch of things to do, but you understand it was an accident and you let is pass, but when they do the damage and then try to put it on you, OMG, it makes my blood boil! I guess I got my grandpa's temper for that. He would not take any .... from anybody!

Yeah, we would need sponsors for that. That way it would be easier to take days off. But wouldn't that be a dream?
We for sure would clean them out! And then we would need a freight truck or plane for the massive haul!

Is your bordeaux also regular size? I think the large barlows are a bit too large for daily use, unless you carry a bunch of stuff. When I carried mine it felt a bit big, but not too much, not like the woven dawson or whatever her name is, the one with the zippers on the front. That one is massive. That one is a weekender kind of size.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MaryBel:*  I'm so sorry you had such a terrible experience. Good thing your DH could be there to help you out.   Sounds like the other driver was a real jerk and was trying to take advantage of the 'little woman'.   I'm hoping that your neck pains will subside and happy that you were not seriously hurt.  Being mad is far better than being hurt. 

Accidents like this always come out of the blue and they are a real risk when we do so much driving every day.
Not everyone out there is careful,  follows the speed limits,  or the rules.
Hope you feel better soon.   Glad you went to the doctor.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> It seems that it is only a neck and shoulder strain, but that's the least I needed, especially since I still have issues from when my car was rear ended a few years ago.
> Just what I needed! Work is getting more stressful by the minute and taking time off is not much of an option (besides I'd feel bad doing it, since there's nobody else there to take care of the issues) and now a new set of issues and worries! And then it really makes me mad that he's avoiding responsibility. I know that will make things even worse.


I know that you still have issues from that previous accident; hope this doesn't make things worse for you.   

Try not to stress out over it; just take it one day at a time until everything is settled.    Let your insurance company deal with it and focus on taking care of yourself.   I don't know why these things happen at what always seems like the worse time, considering work and other things.   He's being a coward and denying responsibility which will come back to bite him sooner or later.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> OMG, GFs, I really need some purse therapy tonight! Some idiot just crashed my car! And then to make matters worse, he said I crashed into him! No wonder why he just wanted to leave without calling the police, or could have been because he was not carrying insurance either (which he claimed he had at home). Good thing DH was nearby and he went to my aide. So while I called the insurance, DH called the police and got all the documents for the police. I was so shaken I couldn't think. He missed my door by an inch.
> I'm fuming! I don't know which one is worse right now, the pain I have on my neck and head or the anger I feel. I hope they can prove from the damage in both cars that he's a liar.
> 
> So, tell me something good! Any plans for new bags?



MB, oh I am sorry.  I hope you heal up super quick with no long term effects. 
Retail therapy may very well be the best treatment!


----------



## MrsKC

Storms in central IN yesterday with a Starbucks completely flattened in the Kokomo area.
I was in the area for work. I had an interview for a promotion.  The committee was meeting in a conference room that was a designated storm shelter anyway. So, while everyone on site was taking cover,  my promotion interview continued....like it was any other day. Talk about dedicated employees .


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MaryBel:*  I'm so sorry you had such a terrible experience. Good thing your DH could be there to help you out.   Sounds like the other driver was a real jerk and was *trying to take advantage of the 'little woman'*.   I'm hoping that your neck pains will subside and happy that you were not seriously hurt.  Being mad is far better than being hurt.
> 
> Accidents like this always come out of the blue and they are a real risk when we do so much driving every day.
> Not everyone out there is careful,  follows the speed limits,  or the rules.
> Hope you feel better soon.   Glad you went to the doctor.



Thanks GF!
I'm sure that's what he thought, just to blame it on me since a lot of men think we are horrible drivers. I'm sure if a man was the driver he would have not dared to lie. And I can't even understand how he dares lie to the Police. The pain is not as bad but I'm taking 4 aleeves a day, so we'll see. I will go to my chiro tomorrow so he can take a look. He's not going to be happy.  I agree, I'd rather be mad than hurt, I know for sure ways to make my mood better (can we say shopping trip).


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> Storms in central IN yesterday with a Starbucks completely flattened in the Kokomo area.
> I was in the area for work. I had an interview for a promotion.  The committee was meeting in a conference room that was a designated storm shelter anyway. So, while everyone on site was taking cover,  my promotion interview continued....like it was any other day. Talk about dedicated employees .


Hope everyone is ok and the storm damage wasn't too extensive where you were.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I know that you still have issues from that previous accident; *hope this doesn't make things worse for you*.
> 
> Try not to stress out over it; just take it one day at a time until everything is settled.    Let your insurance company deal with it and focus on taking care of yourself.   I don't know why these things happen at what always seems like the worse time, considering work and other things.   He's being a coward and denying responsibility which will come back to bite him sooner or later.



I would like to hope that too, but based on how I'm feeling my neck and shoulder, I'm thinking I'm back to where I was 3 yrs ago if not worse. 

DH keeps telling me the same thing, to stop stressing about it, but the constant calls and emails from both insurance companies make it difficult to make me forget it for a while. And then there's the pain in the neck, literally!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> MB, oh I am sorry.  I hope you heal up super quick with no long term effects.
> Retail therapy may very well be the best treatment!


Thanks GF!
I think I need that Brahmin tent sale with unlimited funds!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Storms in central IN yesterday with a Starbucks completely flattened in the Kokomo area.
> I was in the area for work. I had an interview for a promotion.  The committee was meeting in a conference room that was a designated storm shelter anyway. So, while everyone on site was taking cover,  my promotion interview continued....like it was any other day. Talk about dedicated employees .



OMG, that sounds horrifying GF! I hope everybody is ok. 
I think they were too dedicated.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> I think I need that Brahmin tent sale with unlimited funds!


You do need some retail therapy.  Too bad the Brahmin Tent sale is so far away
from you.   But.... maybe we will be lucky and we can shop by phone at some of the outlets.
I've had great success with the Palm Beach outlet in working with Amanda.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> OMG, GFs, I really need some purse therapy tonight! Some idiot just crashed my car! And then to make matters worse, he said I crashed into him! No wonder why he just wanted to leave without calling the police, or could have been because he was not carrying insurance either (which he claimed he had at home). Good thing DH was nearby and he went to my aide. So while I called the insurance, DH called the police and got all the documents for the police. I was so shaken I couldn't think. He missed my door by an inch.
> I'm fuming! I don't know which one is worse right now, the pain I have on my neck and head or the anger I feel. I hope they can prove from the damage in both cars that he's a liar.
> 
> So, tell me something good! Any plans for new bags?



Hi MB! 
I heard about your accident from our dear friend Sarah, and I was looking for your post to tell you how sorry I am. I hope your neck and shoulders are slowly feeling better.  You're in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> You do need some retail therapy.  Too bad the Brahmin Tent sale is so far away
> from you.   But.... maybe we will be lucky and we can shop by phone at some of the outlets.
> I've had great success with the Palm Beach outlet in working with Amanda.



Thanks for the info GF!
Yeah, it's too bad is so far away, otherwise I'd be there!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> I heard about your accident from our dear friend Sarah, and I was looking for your post to tell you how sorry I am. I hope your neck and shoulders are slowly feeling better.  You're in my thoughts and prayers!



Hey GF!
Thanks 
I'm feeling a bit better. Went to the chiro yesterday and I think that helped. My car is already on the shop so hopefully it will get fixed soon so there would be one less thing to worry about. It ruined my whole week but I'm hoping the weekend will give me the relaxation I need. I started with waking up at 9am today and stayed in bed until 9:45, then took a shower and a light breakfast. Planning on going to the cheesecake factory for lunch! It is next to Macy's and that Macy's carries Brahmins so it's a double win. Hopefully I'll find something nice.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF!
> Thanks
> I'm feeling a bit better. Went to the chiro yesterday and I think that helped. My car is already on the shop so hopefully it will get fixed soon so there would be one less thing to worry about. It ruined my whole week but I'm hoping the weekend will give me the relaxation I need. I started with waking up at 9am today and stayed in bed until 9:45, then took a shower and a light breakfast. Planning on going to the cheesecake factory for lunch! It is next to Macy's and that Macy's carries Brahmins so it's a double win. Hopefully I'll find something nice.


Hey MB.   I'm glad you are feeling better.     Hopefully your car will be fixed soon and good as new.   Enjoy your trip to the Cheesecake Factory  and Macy's.

Joy got a new Brahmin from Macy's Shop for a Cause sale this week and it's beautiful.   And weirdly, I went to Macy's website and it says that Brahmin is excluded from that sale!   Dang.      (Probably worked out for the best, though.)


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF!
> Thanks
> I'm feeling a bit better. Went to the chiro yesterday and I think that helped. My car is already on the shop so hopefully it will get fixed soon so there would be one less thing to worry about. It ruined my whole week but I'm hoping the weekend will give me the relaxation I need. I started with waking up at 9am today and stayed in bed until 9:45, then took a shower and a light breakfast. Planning on going to the cheesecake factory for lunch! It is next to Macy's and that Macy's carries Brahmins so it's a double win. Hopefully I'll find something nice.



I'm happy you're feeling better, even it's it a little bit at a time.  I'm happy the chiro helps.  And your car is on the mend too! My BFF has been here since Wednesday and we've been running around the city.  We had dinner at the Cheesecake Factory Friday night on the 8th floor in Macy's on Union Square.  I hope you enjoyed your lunch there!  Did you get a new Brahmin?


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey MB.   I'm glad you are feeling better.     Hopefully your car will be fixed soon and good as new.   Enjoy your trip to the Cheesecake Factory  and Macy's.
> 
> Joy got a new Brahmin from Macy's Shop for a Cause sale this week and it's beautiful.   And weirdly, I went to Macy's website and it says that Brahmin is excluded from that sale!   Dang.      (Probably worked out for the best, though.)



Thanks GF! The chiro definitely helped a lot!

It was a nice outing! Got some yummy food at the cheesecake factory and some chocolate cake and then some shopping at Macy's. I haven't been to Macy's in a long time. The last time I was at one Macy's was during my vacation to CA and the store I went to was not very nice so I only got a couple of Patricia Nash wallets, but I haven't been to my local store probably in more than 2 months, which I guess is still true since the store I went to yesterday is not my local store either, but I think it's the nicest store (selection wise) in the area. 

Oh, which Brahmin did Joy get? I was hoping to see the bags from the Wilmington collection (the suede/croco ones) but they did not have them. They had some of the new stone Carlisles and the Dalton ones (which are really beautiful, especially the Dark Cocoa), but I really wanted to see the Wilmingtons. 

And again Macy's and their inconsistencies! When I was there, I asked the SA if the coupons would apply to the Brahmins (I was looking at one that was on clearance) and she said they did. So maybe you can try calling a store and if they do apply it, you might even be able to place your order on the phone. When I asked a different SA, she said that if the price ended in 3 then none of the coupons applied (all the reduced coaches ended in 3), but if not, then it could be applied. I don't know how the rule applies to full price merchandise. Maybe I'll stop by my local store this afternoon. If I do, I'll ask. Which bag where you interested in? I can find out in my store and if the SA is doing it and it can be ordered on the phone, I'll send you her details and you can place the order with her if you want.

And funny enough, even though the coupons did not work on Coach I left with some coach items. I got a true red Nomad (which was 60% off), but it had a little wrinkle on the base so the SA gave me a discount on it, and got a couple of the emoji fobs ($25.83 each), a pink feather fob ($37.93), a navy tassel fob ($33.93) and a green letter carrier ($57.83). I had a bunch of plenti points so basically got the Nomad and one of the emoji fobs with them and paid for the rest. I also got a pair of black sparkly high heels (perfect for a party I'll be going on December).


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm happy you're feeling better, even it's it a little bit at a time.  I'm happy the chiro helps.  And your car is on the mend too! My BFF has been here since Wednesday and we've been running around the city.  We had dinner at the Cheesecake Factory Friday night on the 8th floor in Macy's on Union Square.  I hope you enjoyed your lunch there!  Did you get a new Brahmin?



Thanks GF!
Yeah, hopefully I will get back to normal soon!

Oh, how fun your BFF is there! I hope you gals have been having fun!
How funny you too went to the cheesecake factory! What did you have? I had the grilled steak medallions and the Linda fudge chocolate cake for dessert!

No Brahmins this time. They did not had the ones I was looking for (the Wilmington collection), but I found a few coach items I just had to get, a true red Nomad too pretty to leave behind (and at an awesome price), and got a couple of the emoji fobs, a pink feather fob, a navy tassel fob and a green letter carrier. Ah, and a pair of shoes.

Here are a couple of pics of the haul. The Nomad and one of the emoji fobs I got with my plenti points.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Wow, those pics are big. I'll have to make them even smaller next time.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF! The chiro definitely helped a lot!
> 
> It was a nice outing! Got some yummy food at the cheesecake factory and some chocolate cake and then some shopping at Macy's. I haven't been to Macy's in a long time. The last time I was at one Macy's was during my vacation to CA and the store I went to was not very nice so I only got a couple of Patricia Nash wallets, but I haven't been to my local store probably in more than 2 months, which I guess is still true since the store I went to yesterday is not my local store either, but I think it's the nicest store (selection wise) in the area.
> 
> Oh, which Brahmin did Joy get? I was hoping to see the bags from the Wilmington collection (the suede/croco ones) but they did not have them. They had some of the new stone Carlisles and the Dalton ones (which are really beautiful, especially the Dark Cocoa), but I really wanted to see the Wilmingtons.
> 
> And again Macy's and their inconsistencies! When I was there, I asked the SA if the coupons would apply to the Brahmins (I was looking at one that was on clearance) and she said they did. So maybe you can try calling a store and if they do apply it, you might even be able to place your order on the phone. When I asked a different SA, she said that if the price ended in 3 then none of the coupons applied (all the reduced coaches ended in 3), but if not, then it could be applied. I don't know how the rule applies to full price merchandise. Maybe I'll stop by my local store this afternoon. If I do, I'll ask. Which bag where you interested in? I can find out in my store and if the SA is doing it and it can be ordered on the phone, I'll send you her details and you can place the order with her if you want.
> 
> And funny enough, even though the coupons did not work on Coach I left with some coach items. I got a true red Nomad (which was 60% off), but it had a little wrinkle on the base so the SA gave me a discount on it, and got a couple of the emoji fobs ($25.83 each), a pink feather fob ($37.93), a navy tassel fob ($33.93) and a green letter carrier ($57.83). I had a bunch of plenti points so basically got the Nomad and one of the emoji fobs with them and paid for the rest. I also got a pair of black sparkly high heels (perfect for a party I'll be going on December).


I'm glad you are feeling better and had a nice day out.   All your new things are great; you know I love that Nomad and the other pieces are so cute!   I assume you know that Coach has made department stores exclude them from promotional sales now?       Part of their "upgrading the brand" plan.   So no more F&F or anything on Coach.   (Whatever, I've got enough Coach, lol.)

Joy got this bag and it's GORGEOUS...  http://www.brahmin.com/large-duxbury-satchel-tri-texture/K49572.html?dwvar_K49572_color=Ink#q=tricolor+duxbury&start=23 

Thanks for your kind offer, but I honestly don't have a Brahmin on my radar... I just wanted to window shop and if something jumped out at me I would buy using the sale promo.   When I saw that Brahmin was excluded I didn't bother.       I do like the new Carlisle line but not sure which silhouette I like best.   

Have a great Sunday and I hope you continue to feel better.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm glad you are feeling better and had a nice day out.   All your new things are great; you know I love that Nomad and the other pieces are so cute!   I assume you know that Coach has made department stores exclude them from promotional sales now?       Part of their "upgrading the brand" plan.   So no more F&F or anything on Coach.   (Whatever, I've got enough Coach, lol.)
> 
> Joy got this bag and it's GORGEOUS...  http://www.brahmin.com/large-duxbury-satchel-tri-texture/K49572.html?dwvar_K49572_color=Ink#q=tricolor+duxbury&start=23
> 
> Thanks for your kind offer, but I honestly don't have a Brahmin on my radar... I just wanted to window shop and if something jumped out at me I would buy using the sale promo.   When I saw that Brahmin was excluded I didn't bother.       I do like the new Carlisle line but not sure which silhouette I like best.
> 
> *Have a great Sunday and I hope you continue to feel better.   *


*
Mia:*  Love your new Brahmin.  She will make a great addition to your collection.  The Vivian and the Large Duxbury are my favorite styles.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  Love your new Brahmin.  She will make a great addition to your collection.  The Vivian and the Large Duxbury are my favorite styles.


Thanks LJ, but that is not mine.       Our friend Joy (CABagLady) bought that one from the Macy's sale. 

And I agree about the Duxbury; I have a large Dux in the Tortoise Seville pattern.   And of course Vivian!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF! The chiro definitely helped a lot!
> 
> It was a nice outing! Got some yummy food at the cheesecake factory and some chocolate cake and then some shopping at Macy's. I haven't been to Macy's in a long time. The last time I was at one Macy's was during my vacation to CA and the store I went to was not very nice so I only got a couple of Patricia Nash wallets, but I haven't been to my local store probably in more than 2 months, which I guess is still true since the store I went to yesterday is not my local store either, but I think it's the nicest store (selection wise) in the area.
> 
> Oh, which Brahmin did Joy get? I was hoping to see the bags from the Wilmington collection (the suede/croco ones) but they did not have them. They had some of the new stone Carlisles and the Dalton ones (which are really beautiful, especially the Dark Cocoa), but I really wanted to see the Wilmingtons.
> 
> And again Macy's and their inconsistencies! When I was there, I asked the SA if the coupons would apply to the Brahmins (I was looking at one that was on clearance) and she said they did. So maybe you can try calling a store and if they do apply it, you might even be able to place your order on the phone. When I asked a different SA, she said that if the price ended in 3 then none of the coupons applied (all the reduced coaches ended in 3), but if not, then it could be applied. I don't know how the rule applies to full price merchandise. Maybe I'll stop by my local store this afternoon. If I do, I'll ask. Which bag where you interested in? I can find out in my store and if the SA is doing it and it can be ordered on the phone, I'll send you her details and you can place the order with her if you want.
> 
> And funny enough, even though the coupons did not work on Coach I left with some coach items. I got a true red Nomad (which was 60% off), but it had a little wrinkle on the base so the SA gave me a discount on it, and got a couple of the emoji fobs ($25.83 each), a pink feather fob ($37.93), a navy tassel fob ($33.93) and a green letter carrier ($57.83). I had a bunch of plenti points so basically got the Nomad and one of the emoji fobs with them and paid for the rest. I also got a pair of black sparkly high heels (perfect for a party I'll be going on December).


*MB:*  sounds like a nice day.   Glad you were able to relax and find some treasures..


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm glad you are feeling better and had a nice day out.   All your new things are great; you know I love that Nomad and the other pieces are so cute!   I assume you know that Coach has made department stores exclude them from promotional sales now?       Part of their "upgrading the brand" plan.   So no more F&F or anything on Coach.   (Whatever, I've got enough Coach, lol.)
> 
> Joy got this bag and it's GORGEOUS...  http://www.brahmin.com/large-duxbury-satchel-tri-texture/K49572.html?dwvar_K49572_color=Ink#q=tricolor+duxbury&start=23
> 
> Thanks for your kind offer, but I honestly don't have a Brahmin on my radar... I just wanted to window shop and if something jumped out at me I would buy using the sale promo.   When I saw that Brahmin was excluded I didn't bother.       I do like the new Carlisle line but not sure which silhouette I like best.
> 
> Have a great Sunday and I hope you continue to feel better.



Thanks GF!
I probably shouldn't have bought the Nomad, since my other Nomad is in black cherry, which is kind of close, but this red is so pretty, just a basic red, so I had too!
I saw the new green one they just released and that one I need! 
Yes, I saw that in the coach forum. Yes, I agree, it's their loss, I have more than enough coach and if I want more, I'll get it from somewhere else. 

That Brahmin is gorgeous, Is saw it yesterday. 
No problem GF! I just asked the SA at my store and she said Brahmin is included. So if you change your mind, you have until they close the store at 7pm PST.
You too have a great Sunday!


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  sounds like a nice day.   Glad you were able to relax and find some treasures..



It was GF! Now I need a full week of the same


----------



## YankeeDooney

So, a quick topic change. I joined Facebook just to participate in some of the Purse Groups. I do not have an elaborate profile because this is purely experimental for me while I am still getting used to it. I wanted to see what the Facebook fuss was all about and of course to explore and participate in the Purse groups including Pecan's. My commentary on Facebook.....I hate the interface. Scrolling forever. No wonder people spend so much time on it. It takes so long to go through all of the info. Facebook needs a better solution and that's all I have to say about that. Pecan is doing a nice job in her group, naturally. I joined another Dooney group and attempted to join a Brahmin group but apparently I cannot get approved for that group. Go figure.  Perhaps I should start my own Brahmin group but I need more Facebook experience first. Right now, I still prefer tpf and the forum platform. Seems so much easier to read, communicate, and find things. Perhaps I am just used to it.


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> So, a quick topic change. I joined Facebook just to participate in some of the Purse Groups. I do not have an elaborate profile because this is purely experimental for me while I am still getting used to it. I wanted to see what the Facebook fuss was all about and of course to explore and participate in the Purse groups including Pecan's. My commentary on Facebook.....I hate the interface. Scrolling forever. No wonder people spend so much time on it. It takes so long to go through all of the info. Facebook needs a better solution and that's all I have to say about that. Pecan is doing a nice job in her group, naturally. I joined another Dooney group and attempted to join a Brahmin group but apparently I cannot get approved for that group. Go figure.  Perhaps I should start my own Brahmin group but I need more Facebook experience first. Right now, I still prefer tpf and the forum platform. Seems so much easier to read, communicate, and find things. Perhaps I am just used to it.




Facebook was easy but every time they "improve" it they make if easier to see ads and harder to get chronological posting by your friends.  Don't get me started on what they did to community/group pages.  They once sent around a survey asking if you would pay to use FB, most replied no and suddenly way more ads popped up.


----------



## aerinha

Wish me luck waking up without two black eyes tomorrow.  I had a roll of masking tape fall off a shelf at work and catch the bridge of my nose.  Ouch!  No bleeding or immediate bruising so it is not broken but bad bruises can take a day to turn up so I could be Ms Raccoon tomorrow.


----------



## YankeeDooney

aerinha said:


> Wish me luck waking up without two black eyes tomorrow.  I had a roll of masking tape fall off a shelf at work and catch the bridge of my nose.  Ouch!  No bleeding or immediate bruising so it is not broken but bad bruises can take a day to turn up so I could be Ms Raccoon tomorrow.


Oh wow, that had to hurt. Icing it now may help.


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> Wish me luck waking up without two black eyes tomorrow.  I had a roll of masking tape fall off a shelf at work and catch the bridge of my nose.  Ouch!  No bleeding or immediate bruising so it is not broken but bad bruises can take a day to turn up so I could be Ms Raccoon tomorrow.


Ow!   I hope you escape with minimal soreness/bruising.


----------



## aerinha

YankeeDooney said:


> Oh wow, that had to hurt. Icing it now may help.





MiaBorsa said:


> Ow!   I hope you escape with minimal soreness/bruising.



Escaped black eyes!  Whew


----------



## MaryBel

aerinha said:


> Escaped black eyes!  Whew



Glad to hear you are ok!


----------



## aerinha

MaryBel said:


> Glad to hear you are ok!



Thanks.  How are you doing post accident?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Escaped black eyes!  Whew


Glad to hear that.   I was going to suggest cold packs to reduce any swelling.


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> Glad to hear that.   I was going to suggest cold packs to reduce any swelling.



It hurt so bad when it happened I was sure it was broken, luckily it was not.


----------



## MaryBel

aerinha said:


> Thanks.  How are you doing post accident?



I'm feeling better! Thanks!
Now mainly just the worries with the insurance. I hate how we get in trouble just because some people are careless and don't take responsibility for their actions.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> I'm feeling better! Thanks!
> Now mainly just the worries with the insurance. I hate how we get in trouble just because some people are careless and don't take responsibility for their actions.


So true.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Brahmin Outlet sale this Labor Day weekend.  40 to 60% off,  plus some other specials.


----------



## aerinha

Ok, so I was at the salon yesterday and my stylist asks me if I ever considered highlighting my med to dark brown hair.  Something subtle she kept saying.  I answered that I had had it highlighted in college (not very subtly) prior to going all blond for five years and it wasn't something I was looking to do (or pay for) any time soon.  Plus I prefer my hair dark, the blond thing was a college/early twenties whim.  Then she commented how she used to do all different colors on me.  Long story short, my blond was done elsewhere and was done impeccably, any color this woman has done on me never lasted and the happier she was with it the more I thought it looked like my natural color...as in why was I paying her to make my hair the color it already was.  A friend had a similar complaint about highlights done there not being visible so "subtle" translated as "waste of money" to me.

When I declined she mentioned I had "lighter tones" in my hair that it would blend with.  My thinking in the chair was that she was trying to make more off me, but once I got home I realized this might be the gray hair talk.  She never hesistated to point out a pimple anywhere near my head so I would think she would out and tell me I was on silver alert, but who knows.  I have now taken to examining my head from all angles in any mirror I pass and see no noticeable gray.

Do we think I have something lurking, was she trying to earn more, was it rude?  It bothered me so I am curious if others have experienced this as salons.


----------



## RuedeNesle

aerinha said:


> Ok, so I was at the salon yesterday and my stylist asks me if I ever considered highlighting my med to dark brown hair.  Something subtle she kept saying.  I answered that I had had it highlighted in college (not very subtly) prior to going all blond for five years and it wasn't something I was looking to do (or pay for) any time soon.  Plus I prefer my hair dark, the blond thing was a college/early twenties whim.  Then she commented how she used to do all different colors on me.  Long story short, my blond was done elsewhere and was done impeccably, any color this woman has done on me never lasted and the happier she was with it the more I thought it looked like my natural color...as in why was I paying her to make my hair the color it already was.  A friend had a similar complaint about highlights done there not being visible so "subtle" translated as "waste of money" to me.
> 
> When I declined she mentioned I had "lighter tones" in my hair that it would blend with.  My thinking in the chair was that she was trying to make more off me, but once I got home I realized this might be the gray hair talk.  She never hesistated to point out a pimple anywhere near my head so I would think she would out and tell me I was on silver alert, but who knows.  I have now taken to examining my head from all angles in any mirror I pass and see no noticeable gray.
> 
> Do we think I have something lurking, was she trying to earn more, was it rude?  It bothered me so I am curious if others have experienced this as salons.



Hi A!

About 3 years ago I went to a woman my BFF used.  All I was there for was to get my hair cut.  I wear it very short.  From the time I got there, until she was done, she kept telling me I should get a darker color.  "It would make your hair look so much better!" I thought it looked good already, just too long for me. She enlisted the other two beauticians to help her convince me I'd look better with a darker color.  I was nice to her because my BFF recommended her, but later I told my BFF I didn't like the way she dogged me out about coloring my hair, even after I repeatedly told her I wasn't ready to color my hair.  I also told my BFF I wasn't going back.   I think it's okay for a beautician to suggest something they think you may like, but once you say no, that's where it should end, or they are being rude.  Just my opinion.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi A!
> 
> About 3 years ago I went to a woman my BFF used.  All I was there for was to get my hair cut.  I wear it very short.  From the time I got there, until she was done, she kept telling me I should get a darker color.  "It would make your hair look so much better!" I thought it looked good already, just too long for me. She enlisted the other two beauticians to help her convince me I'd look better with a darker color.  I was nice to her because my BFF recommended her, but later I told my BFF I didn't like the way she dogged me out about coloring my hair, even after I repeatedly told her I wasn't ready to color my hair.  I also told my BFF I wasn't going back.   I think it's okay for a beautician to suggest something they think you may like, but once you say no, that's where it should end, or they are being rude.  Just my opinion.


I agree.


----------



## aerinha

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi A!
> 
> About 3 years ago I went to a woman my BFF used.  All I was there for was to get my hair cut.  I wear it very short.  From the time I got there, until she was done, she kept telling me I should get a darker color.  "It would make your hair look so much better!" I thought it looked good already, just too long for me. She enlisted the other two beauticians to help her convince me I'd look better with a darker color.  I was nice to her because my BFF recommended her, but later I told my BFF I didn't like the way she dogged me out about coloring my hair, even after I repeatedly told her I wasn't ready to color my hair.  I also told my BFF I wasn't going back.   I think it's okay for a beautician to suggest something they think you may like, but once you say no, that's where it should end, or they are being rude.  Just my opinion.





lavenderjunkie said:


> I agree.



Thanks.  My salon experience is somewhat limited.  I used one woman until she moved back to CA and then started at my current location.  Never really sure what is normal for them.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Hi Ladies,
I posted this in Pecan's FB Group and thought I would share here as well. i was feeling creative today. I decided to play with a Vintage Poster with a Labor Day theme. Took a photo of my Made in America Red Ostrich Satchel (fitting for today), did some photoshop magic and here is the result.


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I posted this in Pecan's FB Group and thought I would share here as well. i was feeling creative today. I decided to play with a Vintage Poster with a Labor Day theme. Took a photo of my Made in America Red Ostrich Satchel (fitting for today), did some photoshop magic and here is the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459456



That is so cool! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I posted this in Pecan's FB Group and thought I would share here as well. i was feeling creative today. I decided to play with a Vintage Poster with a Labor Day theme. Took a photo of my Made in America Red Ostrich Satchel (fitting for today), did some photoshop magic and here is the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459456


That is very creative.


----------



## momjules

YankeeDooney said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I posted this in Pecan's FB Group and thought I would share here as well. i was feeling creative today. I decided to play with a Vintage Poster with a Labor Day theme. Took a photo of my Made in America Red Ostrich Satchel (fitting for today), did some photoshop magic and here is the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459456



Awesome!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> That is so cool! Thanks for sharing with us!





lavenderjunkie said:


> That is very creative.





momjules said:


> Awesome!!



Thanks Ladies!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I posted this in Pecan's FB Group and thought I would share here as well. i was feeling creative today. I decided to play with a Vintage Poster with a Labor Day theme. Took a photo of my Made in America Red Ostrich Satchel (fitting for today), did some photoshop magic and here is the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459456



Love it GF!
Great job!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ladies, tomorrow is the big day. I will be getting up ridiculously early to drive yet again to the Brahmin Tent Sale...unless some unforeseen complication arises besides myself at that hour. 

Hoping to find some goodies and do some early Holiday shopping. Going solo this year...bummer. Too long of a trip for Mom now but I will be sending her pics so she can't still shop virtually. I may try to take some video this year and will do pics again. Hopefully it will not be complete insanity there...but who am I kidding.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Have fun tomorrow, YD.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Ladies, tomorrow is the big day. I will be getting up ridiculously early to drive yet again to the Brahmin Tent Sale...unless some unforeseen complication arises besides myself at that hour.
> 
> Hoping to find some goodies and do some early Holiday shopping. Going solo this year...bummer. Too long of a trip for Mom now but I will be sending her pics so she can't still shop virtually. I may try to take some video this year and will do pics again. Hopefully it will not be complete insanity there...but who am I kidding.



Hope you find lots of goodies for you, your mom and for the gifts!
I wish I could go... 
Drive carefully, have fun and can't wait for the report of the goodies!


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> Ladies, tomorrow is the big day. I will be getting up ridiculously early to drive yet again to the Brahmin Tent Sale...unless some unforeseen complication arises besides myself at that hour.
> 
> Hoping to find some goodies and do some early Holiday shopping. Going solo this year...bummer. Too long of a trip for Mom now but I will be sending her pics so she can't still shop virtually. I may try to take some video this year and will do pics again. Hopefully it will not be complete insanity there...but who am I kidding.



Have a great time this year! I look forward to your pictures.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ladies,  remember some of the Brahmin outlets will ship their version of 'tent sale' items.
I called Amamda at the West Palm Beach Fl outlet and found some treasures.
Not as much fun as going to the tent sale,  But I found prices of 50 - 70% off.  Actual sale in Fairhaven
may have different/better prices..... but for those of us who can't get there..... the phone is not a bad option.


----------



## YankeeDooney

GFs,
The sale was a bust for me. Reminded me two years ago when I left the Dooney Tent Sale with a key fob. This time no bags for me at Brahmin, just key fobs. Such a waste of a long trip. I could scream! They had nothing that spoke to me. Previous visits was like being in handbag heaven. Not for me this time around. So disappointing. Will try to post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> GFs,
> The sale was a bust for me. Reminded me two years ago when I left the Dooney Tent Sale with a key fob. This time no bags for me at Brahmin, just key fobs. Such a waste of a long trip. I could scream! They had nothing that spoke to me. Previous visits was like being in handbag heaven. Not for me this time around. So disappointing. Will try to post some pics tomorrow.



Sorry to hear that GF!
I understand how disappointing it was, especially since you had to take a long drive and all by yourself.
so you didn't even find anything for your mom or for your gifts?

Well, I guess at least that saves you some money for other pretties somewhere else. Maybe some Dooneys


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> GFs,
> The sale was a bust for me. Reminded me two years ago when I left the Dooney Tent Sale with a key fob. This time no bags for me at Brahmin, just key fobs. Such a waste of a long trip. I could scream! They had nothing that spoke to me. Previous visits was like being in handbag heaven. Not for me this time around. So disappointing. Will try to post some pics tomorrow.


Well, bummer.   Sorry you didn't find any treasures, YD.


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> GFs,
> The sale was a bust for me. Reminded me two years ago when I left the Dooney Tent Sale with a key fob. This time no bags for me at Brahmin, just key fobs. Such a waste of a long trip. I could scream! They had nothing that spoke to me. Previous visits was like being in handbag heaven. Not for me this time around. So disappointing. Will try to post some pics tomorrow.



Oh no....so sorry it was a wasted trip for you. Maybe next time will be better.


----------



## MrsKC

I had a  UPS package coming and I had to change the date. While that is easy enough to do, they charged me five bucks to reschedule the delivery!  Geesh!!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> I had a  UPS package coming and I had to change the date. While that is easy enough to do, they charged me five bucks to reschedule the delivery!  Geesh!!



How many days did you have to change the date? When it's not a lot of days, you can change the delivery to be hold at a UPS location (They hold it there for about 5 days or so) and that's free.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> How many days did you have to change the date? When it's not a lot of days, you can change the delivery to be hold at a UPS location (They hold it there for about 5 days or so) and that's free.



Well heck, I didn't know that. I just changed it from today till Monday.  Thank you,  I will try to remember that.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I had a  UPS package coming and I had to change the date. While that is easy enough to do, they charged me five bucks to reschedule the delivery!  Geesh!!


Is this a new bag, KC??


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Is this a new bag, KC??



Ahh....well no. It's a pair of cute shoes though . 
I see in the other threads you are a busy girl, MB.


----------



## TaterTots

I sure hope this is in the right place, but I just wanted to say hello to all the ladies and say it's been awhile since I've been on PF. No one will probably remember me so I just wanted to reintroduce myself an wish everyone a terrific day!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

TaterTots said:


> I sure hope this is in the right place, but I just wanted to say hello to all the ladies and say it's been awhile since I've been on PF. No one will probably remember me so I just wanted to reintroduce myself an wish everyone a terrific day!


Welcome back.  All Dooney lovers are welcome to join the party.


----------



## TaterTots

Hi Lavenderjunkie!  And thanks for the welcome back!  Can't wait to see what everyone has been loving and purchasing!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

TaterTots said:


> Hi Lavenderjunkie!  And thanks for the welcome back!  Can't wait to see what everyone has been loving and purchasing!


Hide your credit cards.   There are a lot of temptations.


----------



## TaterTots

lavenderjunkie said:


> Hide your credit cards.   There are a lot of temptations.



LOL!  I've got an ILD order placed right now,  but it seems that the itch isn't scratched!!! LOL!!  This could really be dangerous!


----------



## Twoboyz

Hi everybody! I had to share this. My husband pointed this out to me because I don't watch this show. Did anyone see this awesome scene on the show Blackish? Lol! 

Since I can't post the video I recorded from my TV, I'll just post the picture. I thought, this is me and how many of us are just like this! Lol!


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Hi everybody! I had to share this. My husband pointed this out to me because I don't watch this show. Did anyone see this awesome scene on the show Blackish? Lol!
> 
> Since I can't post the video I recorded from my TV, I'll just post the picture. I thought, this is me and how many of us are just like this! Lol!
> 
> View attachment 3479424



OMG!! LOL! This is SO AWESOME!!


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> OMG!! LOL! This is SO AWESOME!!



The video is so funny. If I could only post it!


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> I sure hope this is in the right place, but I just wanted to say hello to all the ladies and say it's been awhile since I've been on PF. No one will probably remember me so I just wanted to reintroduce myself an wish everyone a terrific day!



Of course I remember you T! Welcome back [emoji3]


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Of course I remember you T! Welcome back [emoji3]



Awe thanks TB!!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Twoboyz said:


> Hi everybody! I had to share this. My husband pointed this out to me because I don't watch this show. Did anyone see this awesome scene on the show Blackish? Lol!
> 
> Since I can't post the video I recorded from my TV, I'll just post the picture. I thought, this is me and how many of us are just like this! Lol!
> 
> View attachment 3479424


Yes I saw it! She was so funny when she was praying for a D&B to be in her gift box. This show is hilarious.


----------



## Twoboyz

Satcheldoll said:


> Yes I saw it! She was so funny when she was praying for a D&B to be in her gift box. This show is hilarious.



It was so great!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> The video is so funny. If I could only post it!


Can you put it on YT or is that against the YT rules?


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Can you put it on YT or is that against the YT rules?



That's a good idea YD. I think I can. Then I can link it.  I'll try. Thanks!


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Can you put it on YT or is that against the YT rules?



Here we go. [emoji23]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Here we go. [emoji23]



   It appears they have customized the strap on that bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Here we go. [emoji23]




  This is so funny because my daughter may not know which bag I want for Christmas, but she knows it _HAS_ to be a Dooney & Bourke!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> It appears they have customized the strap on that bag.



I noticed that too. I thought how many of us does this represent? Lol. My husband thought it was pretty funny too.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Here we go. [emoji23]




Thanks TB...Hilarious and unexpected! Makes you wonder how that came about or perhaps a paid product placement? Interesting.


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Here we go. [emoji23]



LOL!!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] LOVE IT!

Sent from my SM-G930R6 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks TB...Hilarious and unexpected! Makes you wonder how that came about or perhaps a paid product placement? Interesting.



You're welcome! Thanks for the suggestion. Yes, I wondered too. The timeline of this show is set in the 80's so maybe it's that Dooney was big in the 80's so it made sense?


----------



## macde90

Twoboyz said:


> Hi everybody! I had to share this. My husband pointed this out to me because I don't watch this show. Did anyone see this awesome scene on the show Blackish? Lol!
> 
> Since I can't post the video I recorded from my TV, I'll just post the picture. I thought, this is me and how many of us are just like this! Lol!
> 
> I saw it. Blackish is a good show.


----------



## macde90

Twoboyz said:


> You're welcome! Thanks for the suggestion. Yes, I wondered too. The timeline of this show is set in the 80's so maybe it's that Dooney was big in the 80's so it made sense?


No, it is set now. It often talks about current events from a black persons point of view. It is a good show.


----------



## Twoboyz

macde90 said:


> No, it is set now. It often talks about current events from a black persons point of view. It is a good show.



Oh I'm sorry, I think I'm mixing it up with another show my husband watches. Thanks for clarifying that.


----------



## macde90

Twoboyz said:


> Oh I'm sorry, I think I'm mixing it up with another show my husband watches. Thanks for clarifying that.


Black-ish is on now. This week's episode is about the election.


----------



## aerinha

Wish me luck, I applied for a new job.  The wait for the call to interview begins.  Applications were due by 10/15 so I might not hear until next week.

After almost 15 years at a job I probably could have contentedly stagnated at for the rest of my working years, I have finally decided to seek a change.  Both because I am tired of doing the same thing every day and because, due to a family situation, my coworker has barely come to work in two years and won't put in for a leave so I get consistent help or come up with a plan that sees her you know, going to her job.  My bosses have no plan to make her change or to ease the burden on me other than sporadic temps who leave once they finally have a clue.  It won't end unless I remove myself from it so, I am trying. A shame I have to be driven out, but I go home wanting to scream or cry most days and I do not want to be this angry upset person anymore.


----------



## TaterTots

aerinha said:


> Wish me luck, I applied for a new job.  The wait for the call to interview begins.  Applications were due by 10/15 so I might not hear until next week.
> 
> After almost 15 years at a job I probably could have contentedly stagnated at for the rest of my working years, I have finally decided to seek a change.  Both because I am tired of doing the same thing every day and because, due to a family situation, my coworker has barely come to work in two years and won't put in for a leave so I get consistent help or come up with a plan that sees her you know, going to her job.  My bosses have no plan to make her change or to ease the burden on me other than sporadic temps who leave once they finally have a clue.  It won't end unless I remove myself from it so, I am trying. A shame I have to be driven out, but I go home wanting to scream or cry most days and I do not want to be this angry upset person anymore.



Good luck aerinha!  I hope everything goes your way and you get that call sooner than later.


----------



## aerinha

TaterTots said:


> Good luck aerinha!  I hope everything goes your way and you get that call sooner than later.


Thanks. Change is scary but I am sort of excited about this


----------



## RuedeNesle

aerinha said:


> Wish me luck, I applied for a new job.  The wait for the call to interview begins.  Applications were due by 10/15 so I might not hear until next week.
> 
> After almost 15 years at a job I probably could have contentedly stagnated at for the rest of my working years, I have finally decided to seek a change.  Both because I am tired of doing the same thing every day and because, due to a family situation, my coworker has barely come to work in two years and won't put in for a leave so I get consistent help or come up with a plan that sees her you know, going to her job.  My bosses have no plan to make her change or to ease the burden on me other than sporadic temps who leave once they finally have a clue.  It won't end unless I remove myself from it so, I am trying. A shame I have to be driven out, but I go home wanting to scream or cry most days and I do not want to be this angry upset person anymore.



Mornin' A!

Wishing you much luck!  I hope this is the beginning of a new and exciting journey! Sometimes it takes something out of our control to force us to make a move that changes our lives for the better!  However this turns out, I wish you all the best!


----------



## Satcheldoll

aerinha said:


> Wish me luck, I applied for a new job.  The wait for the call to interview begins.  Applications were due by 10/15 so I might not hear until next week.
> 
> After almost 15 years at a job I probably could have contentedly stagnated at for the rest of my working years, I have finally decided to seek a change.  Both because I am tired of doing the same thing every day and because, due to a family situation, my coworker has barely come to work in two years and won't put in for a leave so I get consistent help or come up with a plan that sees her you know, going to her job.  My bosses have no plan to make her change or to ease the burden on me other than sporadic temps who leave once they finally have a clue.  It won't end unless I remove myself from it so, I am trying. A shame I have to be driven out, but I go home wanting to scream or cry most days and I do not want to be this angry upset person anymore.


Good luck! I know the feeling. My circumstances are different but I just came upon 10 years at my job in July. I thought "OMG how did this happen?!" LOL. I'm tired of doing the same thing too. Good for you for taking that step. It's like being in unknown territory when you've been out of the job market search for a long time. I hope you hear back soon.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Wish me luck, I applied for a new job.  The wait for the call to interview begins.  Applications were due by 10/15 so I might not hear until next week.
> 
> After almost 15 years at a job I probably could have contentedly stagnated at for the rest of my working years, I have finally decided to seek a change.  Both because I am tired of doing the same thing every day and because, due to a family situation, my coworker has barely come to work in two years and won't put in for a leave so I get consistent help or come up with a plan that sees her you know, going to her job.  My bosses have no plan to make her change or to ease the burden on me other than sporadic temps who leave once they finally have a clue.  It won't end unless I remove myself from it so, I am trying. A shame I have to be driven out, but I go home wanting to scream or cry most days and I do not want to be this angry upset person anymore.


Good luck.  You are smart to see the situation and pick your timing.   You can keep your job while you search for a new one,  then make the change when it's right for you.   That's much better than being driven to the breaking point and walking out with no where to go.   Hope you find a great job.


----------



## aerinha

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' A!
> 
> Wishing you much luck!  I hope this is the beginning of a new and exciting journey! Sometimes it takes something out of our control to force us to make a move that changes our lives for the better!  However this turns out, I wish you all the best!





Satcheldoll said:


> Good luck! I know the feeling. My circumstances are different but I just came upon 10 years at my job in July. I thought "OMG how did this happen?!" LOL. I'm tired of doing the same thing too. Good for you for taking that step. It's like being in unknown territory when you've been out of the job market search for a long time. I hope you hear back soon.





lavenderjunkie said:


> Good luck.  You are smart to see the situation and pick your timing.   You can keep your job while you search for a new one,  then make the change when it's right for you.   That's much better than being driven to the breaking point and walking out with no where to go.   Hope you find a great job.



Thanks everyone.  This was supposed to be my "pay my student loan" job until I found something better, but the market crashed and I got comfortable and now I want out


----------



## MaryBel

aerinha said:


> Wish me luck, I applied for a new job.  The wait for the call to interview begins.  Applications were due by 10/15 so I might not hear until next week.
> 
> After almost 15 years at a job I probably could have contentedly stagnated at for the rest of my working years, I have finally decided to seek a change.  Both because I am tired of doing the same thing every day and because, due to a family situation, my coworker has barely come to work in two years and won't put in for a leave so I get consistent help or come up with a plan that sees her you know, going to her job.  My bosses have no plan to make her change or to ease the burden on me other than sporadic temps who leave once they finally have a clue.  It won't end unless I remove myself from it so, I am trying. A shame I have to be driven out, but I go home wanting to scream or cry most days and I do not want to be this angry upset person anymore.



Good luck! Change is a bit scary but when the current job is not making you happy, it's a good thing. It will renew you.
I completely understand you. It's really frustrating when you get more work than what you are supposed to be doing just because of missing personnel, either because they are absent or like in my case because they won't hire more. My poor DH always gets all my whining every single day. He's like my therapist!


----------



## MaryBel

Hoping everybody is ok with the Hurricane! Sending prayers your way!

Hey Sarah, have you heard from our friends Becky and IG? I hope they are ok!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Hoping everybody is ok with the Hurricane! Sending prayers your way!
> 
> Hey Sarah, have you heard from our friends Becky and IG? I hope they are ok!


Becky is OK so far, but she says it's bad.   She lives near the FL coast.   I haven't heard from IG in a long time, so I hope she's OK.   She lives on one of the coastal GA islands so hopefully they evacuated.


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> Wish me luck, I applied for a new job.  The wait for the call to interview begins.  Applications were due by 10/15 so I might not hear until next week.
> 
> After almost 15 years at a job I probably could have contentedly stagnated at for the rest of my working years, I have finally decided to seek a change.  Both because I am tired of doing the same thing every day and because, due to a family situation, my coworker has barely come to work in two years and won't put in for a leave so I get consistent help or come up with a plan that sees her you know, going to her job.  My bosses have no plan to make her change or to ease the burden on me other than sporadic temps who leave once they finally have a clue.  It won't end unless I remove myself from it so, I am trying. A shame I have to be driven out, but I go home wanting to scream or cry most days and I do not want to be this angry upset person anymore.



Good luck! Change is good. [emoji23]


----------



## aerinha

The application period closed for the job last Sat and as of today, no call.  Sigh.  Back to the drawing board as my coworker's attendance seems primed to decline even more.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Kudos to you for trying.  I hope a new opportunity comes you way soon.  

I don't know which is worse, co-workers who don't show up or co-workers who show up but don't work.  I am much happier at my new job mainly because I work with a great group of people.  I wish the same for you.


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> The application period closed for the job last Sat and as of today, no call.  Sigh.  Back to the drawing board as my coworker's attendance seems primed to decline even more.



Oh I'm sorry [emoji17]. Persistence pays off so keep trying. [emoji106][emoji4] Best of luck to you. [emoji4]


----------



## aerinha

Most infuriating experience at Marshalls today.  

First, they barely had anything..stock on shoes, bags and clothes was really low.  I did find Starbucks hot choco k-cups at a great price so score there but nothing accessory wise.  Anyway, I got in line and had a woman ahead of me and a woman behind me.  This man, blabbing away on his phone, shoved his little daughter between the chip display and the end of the counter, then followed after her, butting in front of those of us waiting.  Male employee says nothing, continues waiting on his customer who bought a cartful and is taking forever.

After standing in front of us for a bit, Talking Man barges up to the empty register next to where the milquetoast employee is ringing up the over shopper and dumps his stuff on the counter.  So he had now officially cut AND he had not waited to be told Register Whatever Please.  They announce Register three, so the woman ahead of me goes, Talking Man is oblivious because he is glued to his phone.  Woman finishes and they announce Three again.  I go up because Talking Man is still standing at his self appointed spot and doesn't make a move to continue being a jerk.  So go up, have to get Over Shopper to move her cart and get her kid out of my way because they are blocking the aisle and, now down with his call, Talking Man begins shouting at me that I cut the line.  Milquetoast man doesn't say a word.  I whipped around and pointed out that I had been standing there waiting and HE CUT IN FRONT OF 3 people.  I then continued to my register where the girl apologized to me but still didn't stand up for me.

What does Milquetoast do?  He waits on the jerk instead of taking the woman behind me to appease the jerk like I am in the wrong.  

I stewed about it after I got home and then called the store to complain the employee watched it all happen, let the man yell at me, then waited on him ahead of his turn.  All milquetoast had to do was send the guy to the back when he first shoved in.

Unbelievable!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Most infuriating experience at Marshalls today.
> 
> First, they barely had anything..stock on shoes, bags and clothes was really low.  I did find Starbucks hot choco k-cups at a great price so score there but nothing accessory wise.  Anyway, I got in line and had a woman ahead of me and a woman behind me.  This man, blabbing away on his phone, shoved his little daughter between the chip display and the end of the counter, then followed after her, butting in front of those of us waiting.  Male employee says nothing, continues waiting on his customer who bought a cartful and is taking forever.
> 
> After standing in front of us for a bit, Talking Man barges up to the empty register next to where the milquetoast employee is ringing up the over shopper and dumps his stuff on the counter.  So he had now officially cut AND he had not waited to be told Register Whatever Please.  They announce Register three, so the woman ahead of me goes, Talking Man is oblivious because he is glued to his phone.  Woman finishes and they announce Three again.  I go up because Talking Man is still standing at his self appointed spot and doesn't make a move to continue being a jerk.  So go up, have to get Over Shopper to move her cart and get her kid out of my way because they are blocking the aisle and, now down with his call, Talking Man begins shouting at me that I cut the line.  Milquetoast man doesn't say a word.  I whipped around and pointed out that I had been standing there waiting and HE CUT IN FRONT OF 3 people.  I then continued to my register where the girl apologized to me but still didn't stand up for me.
> 
> What does Milquetoast do?  He waits on the jerk instead of taking the woman behind me to appease the jerk like I am in the wrong.
> 
> I stewed about it after I got home and then called the store to complain the employee watched it all happen, let the man yell at me, then waited on him ahead of his turn.  All milquetoast had to do was send the guy to the back when he first shoved in.
> 
> Unbelievable!


Experiences like that take the fun out of shopping.  Don't let it ruin your day.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

I have no patience for oblivious cellphone people.  When customers come to my counter and they are talking on their phone, I treat them as I would a non-cellphone user.  I greet them and talk to them and tell them their total, maybe talk about the weather and wish them a good day.  They can then choose which is more important.  Most often they eventually put the phone down.  Being courteous has certainly gone out the window these days.  I don't have a cellphone.  I do not ever want to become "that person", I like to keep my conversations private and quite simply I don't feel the need to be accessible 24 hours a day to everyone and anyone.  My family knows when I am home and I know when they are home.  We know how to reach each other in an emergency.  It is a simple life and that's the way I like it.  

Enjoy a hot chocolate and know you are not alone.  Hoping tomorrow is a better day for you!


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> Most infuriating experience at Marshalls today.
> 
> First, they barely had anything..stock on shoes, bags and clothes was really low.  I did find Starbucks hot choco k-cups at a great price so score there but nothing accessory wise.  Anyway, I got in line and had a woman ahead of me and a woman behind me.  This man, blabbing away on his phone, shoved his little daughter between the chip display and the end of the counter, then followed after her, butting in front of those of us waiting.  Male employee says nothing, continues waiting on his customer who bought a cartful and is taking forever.
> 
> After standing in front of us for a bit, Talking Man barges up to the empty register next to where the milquetoast employee is ringing up the over shopper and dumps his stuff on the counter.  So he had now officially cut AND he had not waited to be told Register Whatever Please.  They announce Register three, so the woman ahead of me goes, Talking Man is oblivious because he is glued to his phone.  Woman finishes and they announce Three again.  I go up because Talking Man is still standing at his self appointed spot and doesn't make a move to continue being a jerk.  So go up, have to get Over Shopper to move her cart and get her kid out of my way because they are blocking the aisle and, now down with his call, Talking Man begins shouting at me that I cut the line.  Milquetoast man doesn't say a word.  I whipped around and pointed out that I had been standing there waiting and HE CUT IN FRONT OF 3 people.  I then continued to my register where the girl apologized to me but still didn't stand up for me.
> 
> What does Milquetoast do?  He waits on the jerk instead of taking the woman behind me to appease the jerk like I am in the wrong.
> 
> I stewed about it after I got home and then called the store to complain the employee watched it all happen, let the man yell at me, then waited on him ahead of his turn.  All milquetoast had to do was send the guy to the back when he first shoved in.
> 
> Unbelievable!



Talking on the phone while in the presence of someone else and ignoring them is rude in itself let alone cutting in front of people. Sorry your shopping fun was ruined.


----------



## MrsKC

Remember the Dooney TSV from eons ago that was the croco logo lock with the T'moro trim?
I saw a gal at kohl's with a navy one today.  I couldn't believe how soft the leather looked and how slouchy it was . I have one in cognac that I use for my inclement weather bag. I should try to break mine in more, it looked great!


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Remember the Dooney TSV from eons ago that was the croco logo lock with the T'moro trim?
> I saw a gal at kohl's with a navy one today.  I couldn't believe how soft the leather looked and how slouchy it was . I have one in cognac that I use for my inclement weather bag. I should try to break mine in more, it looked great!



That was before my Dooney madness, but I have seen that bag. It's a pretty bag! I hope you can get her to soften. I bet it would with a couple weeks of use.


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> That was before my Dooney madness, but I have seen that bag. It's a pretty bag! I hope you can get her to soften. I bet it would with a couple weeks of use.



I know, I just need to work her into the rotation! !! I can't get out of that new smooth leather hobo yet! !


----------



## aerinha

Beware before using Paypal to check out from retailer websites:

I live in PA where there is not sales tax in clothing and other necessity items.  Sometimes websites will put a line for "estimated" tax on things but it usually comes off before clicking the place order button.  A month ago I bought a skirt from Sears' site and noticed the tax stayed on.  I was using Paypal because I was being sneaky at work and didn't want to be caught with my CC out.  Yesterday I was buying from Lands End site and started to use Paypal rather than go get my CC from my purse and saw they were charging me a mountain of tax.  I stopped, went back and picked regular check out and voila, tax gone.  Please be careful when using Paypal, this seems to be a new problem where they are now charging yoUr state's sales tax but don't seem to have the rules programmed in.  I will now not be using Paypal to pay unless it is my only option.


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> Beware before using Paypal to check out from retailer websites:
> 
> I live in PA where there is not sales tax in clothing and other necessity items.  Sometimes websites will put a line for "estimated" tax on things but it usually comes off before clicking the place order button.  A month ago I bought a skirt from Sears' site and noticed the tax stayed on.  I was using Paypal because I was being sneaky at work and didn't want to be caught with my CC out.  Yesterday I was buying from Lands End site and started to use Paypal rather than go get my CC from my purse and saw they were charging me a mountain of tax.  I stopped, went back and picked regular check out and voila, tax gone.  Please be careful when using Paypal, this seems to be a new problem where they are now charging yoUr state's sales tax but don't seem to have the rules programmed in.  I will now not be using Paypal to pay unless it is my only option.



Thank you for the heads up. This is good to know and good catch!


----------



## aerinha

Twoboyz said:


> Thank you for the heads up. This is good to know and good catch!



I am kind of miffed I paid tax on the skirt and didn't question it, but at least it was only a couple bucks.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I can understand your annoyance.   But be happy you don't have to pay tax on everything.   Where I live they collect tax on almost everything.  And if the online vendor doesn't charge you the tax,  you are supposed to report it on your income tax form.


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> I am kind of miffed I paid tax on the skirt and didn't question it, but at least it was only a couple bucks.



Well it's a good thing you caught it and it didn't go on for long. [emoji106]


----------



## MrsKC

There was an article with video on cnn about coach seeking to become more of a luxury brand and change its price point.  They are pulling out of many of the Dept stores and will be scaling back on the outlets as well. They want to limit availability,  as we now know it. 
Not sure what their average price point will be. Interesting. ....


----------



## momjules

MrsKC said:


> There was an article with video on cnn about coach seeking to become more of a luxury brand and change its price point.  They are pulling out of many of the Dept stores and will be scaling back on the outlets as well. They want to limit availability,  as we now know it.
> Not sure what their average price point will be. Interesting. ....



That's kind of like what dooney is doing. They only have three retail stores. My Macy's has practically no dooney bags.


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> There was an article with video on cnn about coach seeking to become more of a luxury brand and change its price point.  They are pulling out of many of the Dept stores and will be scaling back on the outlets as well. They want to limit availability,  as we now know it.
> Not sure what their average price point will be. Interesting. ....



That is very interesting. I have noticed that the outlet bags are getting much nicer details. When I went there yesterday they didn't have slot of the normal styles out. I don't know if it was because they were sold out from Black Friday sales or if they are not restocking them anymore.


----------



## MrsKC

Last week I ordered the LAMO boots on the TSV presale. I wanted black ones in a casual style like that. This was my first experience with that brand. 
So, back they went. Other than being too small,  the calf was too tight, and they were stiff as a board. 
Not that long ago I bought a pair of Sketchers casual boots similar to these and they are heavenly  (and Meijer had them for 30%off).
Just posting my opinion and recommending Sketchers  boots, they feel just like the Go Walk sneakers.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Last week I ordered the LAMO boots on the TSV presale. I wanted black ones in a casual style like that. This was my first experience with that brand.
> So, back they went. Other than being too small,  the calf was too tight, and they were stiff as a board.
> Not that long ago I bought a pair of Sketchers casual boots similar to these and they are heavenly  (and Meijer had them for 30%off).
> Just posting my opinion and recommending Sketchers  boots, they feel just like the Go Walk sneakers.



Hi KC!
That's good to know. I'll warn my sister.  She ordered them in black also on the afternoon they were presented. I think she's going to be disappointed in the calf fit too. I think she told me Monday they shipped. I'll mention Sketcher boots to her.
Thanks for the info!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi KC!
> That's good to know. I'll warn my sister.  She ordered them in black also on the afternoon they were presented. I think she's going to be disappointed in the calf fit too. I think she told me Monday they shipped. I'll mention Sketcher boots to her.
> Thanks for the info!



You're welcome .
Let me know if she likes them or not.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> You're welcome .
> Let me know if she likes them or not.


I'll let you know!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Sorry the boots didn't work out.  It's hard to buy boots or shoes without trying them on in person.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> Sorry the boots didn't work out.  It's hard to buy boots or shoes without trying them on in person.



I know, most of the shoes I buy online end up going back.


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Last week I ordered the LAMO boots on the TSV presale. I wanted black ones in a casual style like that. This was my first experience with that brand.
> So, back they went. Other than being too small,  the calf was too tight, and they were stiff as a board.
> Not that long ago I bought a pair of Sketchers casual boots similar to these and they are heavenly  (and Meijer had them for 30%off).
> Just posting my opinion and recommending Sketchers  boots, they feel just like the Go Walk sneakers.



Sorry they didn't work out KC.
I have these in black and I love them so much! I have never felt anything so comfortable. I don't want to wear anything else.  I got the wide width and they are perfect. Not too wide but great with thicker socks.


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Sorry they didn't work out KC.
> I have these in black and I love them so much! I have never felt anything so comfortable. I don't want to wear anything else.  I got the wide width and they are perfect. Not too wide but great with thicker socks.
> 
> View attachment 3541807



Aren't they the best!! Now I know,  I just need to get the Sketchers in black


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Aren't they the best!! Now I know,  I just need to get the Sketchers in black



They are amazing. I think I want to get the taupe now.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> You're welcome .
> Let me know if she likes them or not.



Mornin' KC!
My sister likes the Lamo boots, but she didn't try them on, I modeled them for her!  She didn't feel like trying them on and I wanted to know how they felt.  I think they're too tight on the calf when they're pulled up and I told her that but she said she's going to wear them rolled down.  I do know what you mean about them being stiff. I encouraged her to try them on since her calf is a little bigger than mine, but she said she's okay for now.  We'll see what happens when she finally puts them on!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' KC!
> My sister likes the Lamo boots, but she didn't try them on, I modeled them for her!  She didn't feel like trying them on and I wanted to know how they felt.  I think they're too tight on the calf when they're pulled up and I told her that but she said she's going to wear them rolled down.  I do know what you mean about them being stiff. I encouraged her to try them on since her calf is a little bigger than mine, but she said she's okay for now.  We'll see what happens when she finally puts them on!



Well I am glad she likes them and you are so sweet to help her out, by modeling them.   They are cute!
I hope they work for her when she actually wears them.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Well I am glad she likes them and you are so sweet to help her out, by modeling them.   They are cute!
> I hope they work for her when she actually wears them.



Thanks KC!


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> Sorry they didn't work out KC.
> I have these in black and I love them so much! I have never felt anything so comfortable. I don't want to wear anything else.  I got the wide width and they are perfect. Not too wide but great with thicker socks.
> 
> View attachment 3541807



Thanks to seeing your post about these booties, I found a similar pair on Amazon.  They are the Skechers Chugga Booties, they might be a little shorter but otherwise almost the same.  I got lucky and they actually fit me and are so comfortable!  It's freezing and snowing here and it's been great to wear these the past few days when I venture out.  

I developed a bad knee earlier this year and it's really affected they type of shoes I can wear.  I lived all summer in Skechers Go Walk slip ons..  Cute sandals were only for when I didn't have to walk too much.  So nice to find winter booties with the same comfort.  Now if I can refrain from slipping and falling in the snow/ice I will be happy!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Thanks for posting.  I'll check them out too.


----------



## RuedeNesle

CatePNW said:


> Thanks to seeing your post about these booties, I found a similar pair on Amazon.  They are the Skechers Chugga Booties, they might be a little shorter but otherwise almost the same.  I got lucky and they actually fit me and are so comfortable!  It's freezing and snowing here and it's been great to wear these the past few days when I venture out.
> 
> I developed a bad knee earlier this year and it's really affected they type of shoes I can wear.  I lived all summer in Skechers Go Walk slip ons..  Cute sandals were only for when I didn't have to walk too much.  So nice to find winter booties with the same comfort.  Now if I can refrain from slipping and falling in the snow/ice I will be happy!
> 
> View attachment 3548705



Hi Cate!

Thanks for the pic and info!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Thanks to seeing your post about these booties, I found a similar pair on Amazon.  They are the Skechers Chugga Booties, they might be a little shorter but otherwise almost the same.  I got lucky and they actually fit me and are so comfortable!  It's freezing and snowing here and it's been great to wear these the past few days when I venture out.
> 
> I developed a bad knee earlier this year and it's really affected they type of shoes I can wear.  I lived all summer in Skechers Go Walk slip ons..  Cute sandals were only for when I didn't have to walk too much.  So nice to find winter booties with the same comfort.  Now if I can refrain from slipping and falling in the snow/ice I will be happy!
> 
> View attachment 3548705



These are the ones I got on QVC. They are so comfortable!


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> These are the ones I got on QVC. They are so comfortable!


I love them!  They have become my favorite pair of shoes this winter.  I'm wearing them today without socks since our deep freeze is over and it's in the 30's!  They are still nice and warm.


----------



## MaryBel

Merry Christmas Dooney GFs!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Merry Christmas Dooney GFs!



Merry Christmas MB!


----------



## MrsKC

Merry Christmas [emoji319] Ladies! !


----------



## aerinha

Since I am still in my vacation glow, I wanted to share how much I enjoyed my River cruise (complete with Dooney companion of course) of the Rhine to view Christmas markets in Germany.  This was my first river cruise, I have done ocean before, and I would do another in a heart beat, though probably not in December as winter clothing eats up too much suitcase space lol.  About the only negative is that you have to be aware of meal times as, unlike ocean ships, they only serve for 1.5 hours at set times so if you miss it, or you don't like what is being served, you are either going hungry (sometimes you are cruising or docked in the middle of nowhere so your option is what the ships serves or what the ship serves) or walking into town an paying for food when you already paid for the ship's meal you missed/didn't like in the cost of your cruise.  But it really was wonderful!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Where is everyone?


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> Where is everyone?


 Morning (Afternoon?) LJ!
It has been quiet here! I posted in the Handbag/Purses forum this morning because the only bag I've carried since the beginning of November is my toscana satchel and I've posted too many pictures in the Dooney forum already.  I'm excited to see what everyone is carrying in the New Year!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*RN:*  Hi.  And I want to see all the new treasures that everyone got for the holidays.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN:*  Hi.  And I want to see all the new treasures that everyone got for the holidays.



The app on my phone isn't working.....how I usually keep up. But others are having the same problem.


----------



## CatePNW

MrsKC said:


> The app on my phone isn't working.....how I usually keep up. But others are having the same problem.



Happy Holidays to all!  I actually gave away 2 of my Dooney's for Christmas gifts. I was not using these so I figured I would hopefully make someone else happier.  Mother in law got my T'moro Croco Small Satchel and sister in law got my Red Zip Zip Satchel.  Mother in law went nuts and was so excited to have her first Dooney (first higher end bag too)!  She kept picking it up and looking at it and putting it on her arm, it was cute.  Sister in law wasn't so excited, but I think she liked it.  They were both like new and I did get them new presents too.  The bags were just an extra from me.  

Now I have room for something new whenever I see something I like.  I did order a Hologram wallet from the Coach sale yesterday, hope I get a pretty one.

Has anyone heard from Nebo?  Did she have her baby?  I remember last Christmas the pictures she posted of that  European layer cake she made.


----------



## CatePNW

MrsKC said:


> The app on my phone isn't working.....how I usually keep up. But others are having the same problem.


I had this problem with my android app the past few days too.  I had to uninstall the app, and download it again, even though there was not  a newer version.  Once I installed the new download and logged in, it worked.  Give that a try.


----------



## MrsKC

CatePNW said:


> I had this problem with my android app the past few days too.  I had to uninstall the app, and download it again, even though there was not  a newer version.  Once I installed the new download and logged in, it worked.  Give that a try.


Thanks Cate, I am actually getting a new phone today!! So I will try with my new phone once I get it set up. I am going to get an iPhone for the first time. My son has one and when he sends me videos of my grandson front his iPhone to my android they are distorted. So, once I get my new iPhone I can get better quality videos. I can't wait!


----------



## MrsKC

CatePNW said:


> Happy Holidays to all!  I actually gave away 2 of my Dooney's for Christmas gifts. I was not using these so I figured I would hopefully make someone else happier.  Mother in law got my T'moro Croco Small Satchel and sister in law got my Red Zip Zip Satchel.  Mother in law went nuts and was so excited to have her first Dooney (first higher end bag too)!  She kept picking it up and looking at it and putting it on her arm, it was cute.  Sister in law wasn't so excited, but I think she liked it.  They were both like new and I did get them new presents too.  The bags were just an extra from me.
> 
> Now I have room for something new whenever I see something I like.  I did order a Hologram wallet from the Coach sale yesterday, hope I get a pretty one.
> 
> Has anyone heard from Nebo?  Did she have her baby?  I remember last Christmas the pictures she posted of that  European layer cake she made.



So glad you MIL loved her bag, makes your heart happy to bring joy to people!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

CatePNW said:


> Happy Holidays to all!  I actually gave away 2 of my Dooney's for Christmas gifts. I was not using these so I figured I would hopefully make someone else happier.  Mother in law got my T'moro Croco Small Satchel and sister in law got my Red Zip Zip Satchel.  Mother in law went nuts and was so excited to have her first Dooney (first higher end bag too)!  She kept picking it up and looking at it and putting it on her arm, it was cute.  Sister in law wasn't so excited, but I think she liked it.  They were both like new and I did get them new presents too.  The bags were just an extra from me.
> 
> Now I have room for something new whenever I see something I like.  I did order a Hologram wallet from the Coach sale yesterday, hope I get a pretty one.
> 
> Has anyone heard from Nebo?  Did she have her baby?  I remember last Christmas the pictures she posted of that  European layer cake she made.


You did a good thing.  Glad your MIL loved her bag.


----------



## MaryBel

Happy New Year Dooney GFs!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> Happy New Year Dooney GFs!


Same to you *MB*.   A healthy and happy new year to all Dooney GFs.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Happy New Year Dooney GFs!


Same you you GF. Hope you are well. Haven't seen you around much.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Happy New Year to all of you lovely ladies! Ok, I am going to attempt to not buy as many bags this year. I went a little bag crazy in 2016 so I would like to cut back a bit and enjoy what I have. (For added insurance, here's to hoping some ugly bags are produced in 2017, because apparently I have little self-control.) LOL! Try, try, try....


----------



## YankeeDooney

Message to Momjules 

Hugs and prayers that everything goes well tomorrow and here's wishing you a speedy recovery. 
You will be back to bag shopping in no time. Get that list out. It is time to shop woman!


----------



## momjules

YankeeDooney said:


> Message to Momjules
> 
> Hugs and prayers that everything goes well tomorrow and here's wishing you a speedy recovery.
> You will be back to bag shopping in no time. Get that list out. It is time to shop woman!



Hi!  I'm back!  I had two more stents put in my heart for a total of six. My right wrist had a thready pulse,so he had to use my left wrist which also gave him some trouble. It hurt for a good week. Now I have a cold! Ugh! Probably got the cold in the hospital. All in all, I'm doing good. I have no more blockages. We will check again in three months with a muga test.
Thank you all for your well wishes!
I did fall off the wagon last night and ordered the florentine crossbody bag in natural. I have been through a lot and I deserve it!


----------



## aerinha

momjules said:


> Hi!  I'm back!  I had two more stents put in my heart for a total of six. My right wrist had a thready pulse,so he had to use my left wrist which also gave him some trouble. It hurt for a good week. Now I have a cold! Ugh! Probably got the cold in the hospital. All in all, I'm doing good. I have no more blockages. We will check again in three months with a muga test.
> Thank you all for your well wishes!
> I did fall off the wagon last night and ordered the florentine crossbody bag in natural. I have been through a lot and I deserve it!



So glad you are doing better!  Which crossbody did you get?  Small dixon or the one that resembles the satchel?  The small dixon in flo is calling to me.


----------



## momjules

Thank you!    Qvc item number a289162.   The small Dixon


----------



## RuedeNesle

momjules said:


> Hi!  I'm back!  I had two more stents put in my heart for a total of six. My right wrist had a thready pulse,so he had to use my left wrist which also gave him some trouble. It hurt for a good week. Now I have a cold! Ugh! Probably got the cold in the hospital. All in all, I'm doing good. I have no more blockages. We will check again in three months with a muga test.
> Thank you all for your well wishes!
> I did fall off the wagon last night and ordered the florentine crossbody bag in natural. I have been through a lot and I deserve it!


MJ! 
I have been anxiously awaiting your post! I was counting the days since the 26th and figured you needed time to recover but I was still hoping to hear from you soon. I'm so happy all went well for the most part. I'm sorry you getting over a cold.
If anyone deserves a pass for falling off the wagon it's you! Congrats on your small Dixon! I can't wait for you to receive her and to post pics!
Thanks so much for checking in!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

momjules said:


> Hi!  I'm back!  I had two more stents put in my heart for a total of six. My right wrist had a thready pulse,so he had to use my left wrist which also gave him some trouble. It hurt for a good week. Now I have a cold! Ugh! Probably got the cold in the hospital. All in all, I'm doing good. I have no more blockages. We will check again in three months with a muga test.
> Thank you all for your well wishes!
> I did fall off the wagon last night and ordered the florentine crossbody bag in natural. I have been through a lot and I deserve it!


*MJ:*  so glad to hear from you and that you are doing well.  Hope you have a very speedy recovery.  You deserve a new handbag... more than one.  Hope your future is all smiles and new treasures.


----------



## MaryBel

momjules said:


> Hi!  I'm back!  I had two more stents put in my heart for a total of six. My right wrist had a thready pulse,so he had to use my left wrist which also gave him some trouble. It hurt for a good week. Now I have a cold! Ugh! Probably got the cold in the hospital. All in all, I'm doing good. I have no more blockages. We will check again in three months with a muga test.
> Thank you all for your well wishes!
> I did fall off the wagon last night and ordered the florentine crossbody bag in natural. I have been through a lot and I deserve it!



Hi GF!
I'm so glad to hear from you and that everything went well. Hopefully you will recover quickly from both your procedure and the cold. 
GF, you not only deserve to fall off the wagon, you deserve to stay off the wagon after all you've been thru!


----------



## Twoboyz

momjules said:


> Hi!  I'm back!  I had two more stents put in my heart for a total of six. My right wrist had a thready pulse,so he had to use my left wrist which also gave him some trouble. It hurt for a good week. Now I have a cold! Ugh! Probably got the cold in the hospital. All in all, I'm doing good. I have no more blockages. We will check again in three months with a muga test.
> Thank you all for your well wishes!
> I did fall off the wagon last night and ordered the florentine crossbody bag in natural. I have been through a lot and I deserve it!



Yes you do!! I am eyeing those cute crossbodies  and the small Dixon. I hope you love it. I'm so glad it all went well. Take care of yourself [emoji4]


----------



## YankeeDooney

momjules said:


> Hi!  I'm back!  I had two more stents put in my heart for a total of six. My right wrist had a thready pulse,so he had to use my left wrist which also gave him some trouble. It hurt for a good week. Now I have a cold! Ugh! Probably got the cold in the hospital. All in all, I'm doing good. I have no more blockages. We will check again in three months with a muga test.
> Thank you all for your well wishes!
> I did fall off the wagon last night and ordered the florentine crossbody bag in natural. I have been through a lot and I deserve it!


Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Soooooo glad you came through it like a champ MJ. Good to see you are able to post again. Yes, that wagon can stay parked for a long while. Live it up and enjoy!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Happy Valentine's Day GF's!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Happy Valentine's Day GF's!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605740



Back at you YD and everyone!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

What perfect Valentines Day handbags ladies.  Enjoy your day,  hope it's filled with love and laughter.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> What perfect Valentines Day handbags ladies.  Enjoy your day,  hope it's filled with love and laughter.



Thanks LJ! And yours as well [emoji4]


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Happy Valentine's Day GF's!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605740



Happy Valentine's day GF!

I want a tree like yours, a Dooney tree!  I would change my apple tree in a heartbeat, imagine, instead of lots of apples, lots of Dooneys!
Gorgeous pic GF!


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> Happy Valentine's Day GF's!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605740


Dooney should have this picture on their website home page or their Facebook page today! Beautiful!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Dooney should have this picture on their website home page or their Facebook page today! Beautiful!


ITA GF!
It's a gorgeous picture.


----------



## aerinha

I pay my credit card off every month, no lingering debt, but I have been shopping a little overly and all my discretionary money is spent before it hits my bank account, bad girl.  I am happy to say thanks to my tax refund, I am caught up with extra to spare and I still have a check coming for a high end bag I consigned.  It is such a relief.  Now to not do that again.


----------



## Philipmom

I'm new here and I can't make a new thread yet. But I got my new satchel and the strap is just a tad too short. I see that they sell replacement shoulder straps. Anyone have experience with these and can tell me which color to get to match my bag? It would make it perfect! Thanks! ( I'm thinking tan based on their pictures)


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Welcome   Sorry I don't have any experience with the replacement straps.  But you might call Dooney CS next week
and ask them.  Based on the Dooney item # for your handbag they should be able to give you some guidance.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Hi, everyone!  Popping in to say hello.  I took an extended break from the forums and bag purchases.  Not intentionally, but life got crazy and I got a bit burnt out on bag purchases, so it all kind of worked out that way.  But I think I'm ready to come back and see what everyone is up to.  I have lot of catching up to do and I'm looking forward to checking out all the beauties being carried and purchased.

I think I have only purchased one bag in the last year.  Can you believe that?  Me either!

I hope everyone is doing well.  Now to go browse the threads and see what's new.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hi, everyone!  Popping in to say hello.  I took an extended break from the forums and bag purchases.  Not intentionally, but life got crazy and I got a bit burnt out on bag purchases, so it all kind of worked out that way.  But I think I'm ready to come back and see what everyone is up to.  I have lot of catching up to do and I'm looking forward to checking out all the beauties being carried and purchased.
> 
> I think I have only purchased one bag in the last year.  Can you believe that?  Me either!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well.  Now to go browse the threads and see what's new.



Hey GF, Nice to see you back in the forum! We missed you!
Wow, 1 bag in one year, that's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hi, everyone!  Popping in to say hello.  I took an extended break from the forums and bag purchases.  Not intentionally, but life got crazy and I got a bit burnt out on bag purchases, so it all kind of worked out that way.  But I think I'm ready to come back and see what everyone is up to.  I have lot of catching up to do and I'm looking forward to checking out all the beauties being carried and purchased.
> 
> I think I have only purchased one bag in the last year.  Can you believe that?  Me either!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well.  Now to go browse the threads and see what's new.



NAC!!!! 
Thank you for checking in! We really have missed you! I hope your life is crazy good and not crazy crazy.  It's been pretty quiet in this forum by comparison to what it was like even a few months ago. Most people, like you, are busy with other things, some people are staying away to avoid temptation, and others may just be reading posts and not replying.
Has Dillard's done a well being check on you yet? I'm sure they're wondering why you haven't been buying handbags.  You have a big and beautiful collection of handbags, I'm sure you're having fun shopping your closet!
Wishing you and your family well!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF, Nice to see you back in the forum! We missed you!
> Wow, 1 bag in one year, that's awesome! Congrats!



Thanks GF!  I'm happy to be back!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> NAC!!!!
> Thank you for checking in! We really have missed you! I hope your life is crazy good and not crazy crazy.  It's been pretty quiet in this forum by comparison to what it was like even a few months ago. Most people, like you, are busy with other things, some people are staying away to avoid temptation, and others may just be reading posts and not replying.
> Has Dillard's done a well being check on you yet? I'm sure they're wondering why you haven't been buying handbags.  You have a big and beautiful collection of handbags, I'm sure you're having fun shopping your closet!
> Wishing you and your family well!



Thank you so much RN! You are so sweet!  I'm happy to be back. Life just got busy and at the same time I was trying to avoid temptation. I'd gone crazy with purchases for quite awhile and need to take a break. I've rehomed a few bags and stayed out of Dillards. That helped me avoid temptation too, lol. 

Now to catch up on all the new lovelies out there.


----------



## MaryBel

I stopped last night at the outlet (didn't plan on going but had to go to another store near by and decided to stop there on the way back home) and had a chance to see the new pebbled leather colors. I took a pic of the lexingtons since we haven't seen pics of some of them.

I didn't check the names of all colors. The ones I know for sure are the ones on the right side. Light blue, and Hot pink on the top row and Blush, Key Lime and Dandelion on the bottom row. I think the other 2 are smoke and bone (or white)

Don't they look so pretty?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> I stopped last night at the outlet (didn't plan on going but had to go to another store near by and decided to stop there on the way back home) and had a chance to see the new pebbled leather colors. I took a pic of the lexingtons since we haven't seen pics of some of them.
> 
> I didn't check the names of all colors. The ones I know for sure are the ones on the right side. Light blue, and Hot pink on the top row and Blush, Key Lime and Dandelion on the bottom row. I think the other 2 are smoke and bone (or white)
> 
> Don't they look so pretty?
> 
> View attachment 3651498


*MB*:  love the colors.   Thanks for taking a great picture and posting.   Did you bring home any Dooney treasures?


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> I stopped last night at the outlet (didn't plan on going but had to go to another store near by and decided to stop there on the way back home) and had a chance to see the new pebbled leather colors. I took a pic of the lexingtons since we haven't seen pics of some of them.
> 
> I didn't check the names of all colors. The ones I know for sure are the ones on the right side. Light blue, and Hot pink on the top row and Blush, Key Lime and Dandelion on the bottom row. I think the other 2 are smoke and bone (or white)
> 
> Don't they look so pretty?
> 
> View attachment 3651498


That blueeeeeeeeee. So pretty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> I stopped last night at the outlet (didn't plan on going but had to go to another store near by and decided to stop there on the way back home) and had a chance to see the new pebbled leather colors. I took a pic of the lexingtons since we haven't seen pics of some of them.
> 
> I didn't check the names of all colors. The ones I know for sure are the ones on the right side. Light blue, and Hot pink on the top row and Blush, Key Lime and Dandelion on the bottom row. I think the other 2 are smoke and bone (or white)
> 
> Don't they look so pretty?
> 
> View attachment 3651498


Happy Friday MB!
This is at the outlet? It looks displayed like the Retail store! So pretty! Soooo? What followed you home?


----------



## YankeeDooney

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday MB!
> This is at the outlet? It looks displayed like the Retail store! So pretty! Soooo? What followed you home?


Funny how the bags have a way of doing that with MB.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Philipmom said:


> I'm new here and I can't make a new thread yet. But I got my new satchel and the strap is just a tad too short. I see that they sell replacement shoulder straps. Anyone have experience with these and can tell me which color to get to match my bag? It would make it perfect! Thanks! ( I'm thinking tan based on their pictures)


Yes Tan would be my pick for your bag. I liked the idea of this one to have on hand because it has the shoulder pad. 
http://www.dooney.com/replacement-s...TNPATN#start=1&cgid=dooney-replacement-straps
http://www.dooney.com/replacement-s...TNPATN#start=1&cgid=dooney-replacement-straps


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> Funny how the bags have a way of doing that with MB.


She's like the Pied Piper of Handbags!


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB*:  love the colors.   Thanks for taking a great picture and posting.   Did you bring home any Dooney treasures?


Nothing from the newer collections, but I got these 2 from the Clearance selection.
Sophie in dusty blue and Zip Zip in Wine tartan


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> That blueeeeeeeeee. So pretty!


All of them are pretty GF!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday MB!
> This is at the outlet? It looks displayed like the Retail store! So pretty! Soooo? What followed you home?


Happy Friday GF!
Yes, it was at the outlet. They had a similar display with all the zip zips. It was higher so I couldn't take a pic. 
2 bags from Dooney followed me home. Pics are in my reply to LJ.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Funny how the bags have a way of doing that with MB.


Yes, and they wink at me too


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> She's like the Pied Piper of Handbags!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Nothing from the newer collections, but I got these 2 from the Clearance selection.
> Sophie in dusty blue and Zip Zip in Wine tartan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652265
> View attachment 3652266


These are two beautiful clearance bags MB!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hi, everyone!  Popping in to say hello.  I took an extended break from the forums and bag purchases.  Not intentionally, but life got crazy and I got a bit burnt out on bag purchases, so it all kind of worked out that way.  But I think I'm ready to come back and see what everyone is up to.  I have lot of catching up to do and I'm looking forward to checking out all the beauties being carried and purchased.
> 
> I think I have only purchased one bag in the last year.  Can you believe that?  Me either!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well.  Now to go browse the threads and see what's new.



Hi NAC! Welcome back! Just one?! Some would say you did good...and some would say the opposite. Lol! So glad to see you. [emoji4]


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> These are two beautiful clearance bags MB!


Thanks GF! I was going to get only the Sophie but the zip zip was winking at me and it put me over the $150 total so I got a free fob. It was the key fob. I chose the navy one.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I stopped last night at the outlet (didn't plan on going but had to go to another store near by and decided to stop there on the way back home) and had a chance to see the new pebbled leather colors. I took a pic of the lexingtons since we haven't seen pics of some of them.
> 
> I didn't check the names of all colors. The ones I know for sure are the ones on the right side. Light blue, and Hot pink on the top row and Blush, Key Lime and Dandelion on the bottom row. I think the other 2 are smoke and bone (or white)
> 
> Don't they look so pretty?
> 
> View attachment 3651498



They look gorgeous! The presentation is beautiful too. Thanks for the picture!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Nothing from the newer collections, but I got these 2 from the Clearance selection.
> Sophie in dusty blue and Zip Zip in Wine tartan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652265
> View attachment 3652266



Beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF! I was going to get only the Sophie but t*he zip zip was winking at me* and it put me over the $150 total so I got a free fob.* It was the key fob.* I chose the navy one.


 Yeah, with the zip zip winking at you and the lure of a free key fob, you were destined to take home two bags!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF! I was going to get only the Sophie but the zip zip was winking at me and it put me over the $150 total so I got a free fob. It was the key fob. I chose the navy one.


Free key fobs? When does this happen? What did I miss again or what was I not given? Hmm.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> Nothing from the newer collections, but I got these 2 from the Clearance selection.
> Sophie in dusty blue and Zip Zip in Wine tartan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652265
> View attachment 3652266


*MB:*  another great shopping trip.  I love the dusty blue,  it's an under appreciated color.   I have it in the zip zip and reach for it often.  Hope you enjoy your newest handbags.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Free key fobs? When does this happen? What did I miss again or what was I not given? Hmm.


It was the free gift with $150 or more purchase that you get with the coupon from the little outlet coupon book. 
This is the key chain I got


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB:*  another great shopping trip.  I love the dusty blue,  it's an under appreciated color.   I have it in the zip zip and reach for it often.  Hope you enjoy your newest handbags.


Thanks GF!
ITA. I had not seen it IRL, only on the Q presentations so I didn't know how pretty it is IRL. I think in TV the color doesn't show as well.


----------



## MaryBel

Look what I found on Saturday at Macy's: new colors of the lizard zip zips and Hobos. You can also see a couple of the Patterson hobos.  The new colors of the lizard are Aqua and Lilac.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MaryBel said:


> Look what I found on Saturday at Macy's: new colors of the lizard zip zips and Hobos. You can also see a couple of the Patterson hobos.  The new colors of the lizard are Aqua and Lilac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655799
> View attachment 3655800


*MB:*  loving the lilac lizard ZZ.  Thanks for the photo and the temptation.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Yes the Lilac Zip Zip. Oh no I think I may be losing my seat on the ban wagon. Must stay strong......[emoji51] but can I just say...why not shake it up a bit and use the butterscotch trim on these. So tired of the Sierra trim.


----------



## Nebo

CatePNW said:


> Has anyone heard from Nebo?  Did she have her baby?  I remember last Christmas the pictures she posted of that  European layer cake she made.



Hello everyone! I know this is long overdue, but I didnt come by much, if I did, I just lurked, lol.

Yes, I had the baby on my birthday in August! It was an emergency C section, he spent 10 days in the NICU, but with a little help from above, we both made it great on the other side. He is thriving, he is super adorable, smart and happy seven month old! 

This Christmas there was no cake, I was too sleep deprived for that, lol.



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hi, everyone!  Popping in to say hello.  I took an extended break from the forums and bag purchases.  Not intentionally, but life got crazy and I got a bit burnt out on bag purchases, so it all kind of worked out that way.  But I think I'm ready to come back and see what everyone is up to.  I have lot of catching up to do and I'm looking forward to checking out all the beauties being carried and purchased.
> 
> I think I have only purchased one bag in the last year.  Can you believe that?  Me either!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well.  Now to go browse the threads and see what's new.



Heeeey NAC, wow, one bag huh ?! I know how you feel, I am on a bag halt as well, for different reasons, lol.

 I tried using some of my designer bags as diaper bags, it just didnt work, I need pockeeets galore. So, all of my other leather bags are now retired in my closet and I am starting to collect my fill of Vera Bradleys. I found her travel bags work great as diaper bags! I use a tote on those light days, when the baby is at home. 


I will try to catch up more, glad to see the forum regulars are still here and we got new members as well, yay!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Nebo said:


> Hello everyone! I know this is long overdue, but I didnt come by much, if I did, I just lurked, lol.
> 
> Yes, I had the baby on my birthday in August! It was an emergency C section, he spent 10 days in the NICU, but with a little help from above, we both made it great on the other side. He is thriving, he is super adorable, smart and happy seven month old!
> 
> This Christmas there was no cake, I was too sleep deprived for that, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Heeeey NAC, wow, one bag huh ?! I know how you feel, I am on a bag halt as well, for different reasons, lol.
> 
> I tried using some of my designer bags as diaper bags, it just didnt work, I need pockeeets galore. So, all of my other leather bags are now retired in my closet and I am starting to collect my fill of Vera Bradleys. I found her travel bags work great as diaper bags! I use a tote on those light days, when the baby is at home.
> 
> 
> I will try to catch up more, glad to see the forum regulars are still here and we got new members as well, yay!


Nebo:  welcome back and congratulations on the new baby.  I'm glad all is well after the rough start he had.  Our handbag needs change as our lives change.  Good thing there are lots of choices out there.   Someday,  in the future,  you will wear you leather handbags again.  Your son won't be in diapers for ever.


----------



## Nebo

lavenderjunkie said:


> Nebo:  welcome back and congratulations on the new baby.  I'm glad all is well after the rough start he had.  Our handbag needs change as our lives change.  Good thing there are lots of choices out there.   Someday,  in the future,  you will wear you leather handbags again.  Your son won't be in diapers for ever.



Thank you, darling!

I am ok with being more casual with my outfits and bags, while he needs my attention the most. I could slip in to them, when I go on my own, but it is so much easier to get my mommy travel make up bag and wallet and transfer it to a Vera B tote, then to go dig for the right handbag.

I cant wait to start collecting again, Ive been itching to buy some new leather goodies


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Hello everyone! I know this is long overdue, but I didnt come by much, if I did, I just lurked, lol.
> 
> Yes, I had the baby on my birthday in August! It was an emergency C section, he spent 10 days in the NICU, but with a little help from above, we both made it great on the other side. He is thriving, he is super adorable, smart and happy seven month old!
> 
> This Christmas there was no cake, I was too sleep deprived for that, lol.



Hi GF,
It's so nice to hear from you!
Congrats on your baby! I'm glad both of you are ok. Emergency C sections are scary (I had one too) but when you have to have it, there's not much to say, just go with it. 
OMG, seven months already, they are so cute at that age, when they sleep more thru the night (and so do you) and start getting more mobile - which will bring it's own set of new challenges (time to baby proof everything).

GF, my son is almost 10 and I still joke with DH that I'm still sleep deprived from those first 6 months. I keep telling him I'm trying to catch up, but he doesn't believe me


----------



## YankeeDooney

Nebo said:


> Hello everyone! I know this is long overdue, but I didnt come by much, if I did, I just lurked, lol.
> 
> Yes, I had the baby on my birthday in August! It was an emergency C section, he spent 10 days in the NICU, but with a little help from above, we both made it great on the other side. He is thriving, he is super adorable, smart and happy seven month old!
> 
> This Christmas there was no cake, I was too sleep deprived for that, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Heeeey NAC, wow, one bag huh ?! I know how you feel, I am on a bag halt as well, for different reasons, lol.
> 
> I tried using some of my designer bags as diaper bags, it just didnt work, I need pockeeets galore. So, all of my other leather bags are now retired in my closet and I am starting to collect my fill of Vera Bradleys. I found her travel bags work great as diaper bags! I use a tote on those light days, when the baby is at home.
> 
> 
> I will try to catch up more, glad to see the forum regulars are still here and we got new members as well, yay!


Congrats Nebo! Such good news to hear about the little one.  My best to you and your family!


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> Hi GF,
> It's so nice to hear from you!
> Congrats on your baby! I'm glad both of you are ok. Emergency C sections are scary (I had one too) but when you have to have it, there's not much to say, just go with it.
> OMG, seven months already, they are so cute at that age, when they sleep more thru the night (and so do you) and start getting more mobile - which will bring it's own set of new challenges (time to baby proof everything).
> 
> GF, my son is almost 10 and I still joke with DH that I'm still sleep deprived from those first 6 months. I keep telling him I'm trying to catch up, but he doesn't believe me



Ahahaha, I hear you. I had sleep issues all of my life, but now I am zombified for real  It was really scary, but it all turned out ok. I had a lot of health issues, I was on a lot of meds and I was just so grateful that he was ok. Btw, shout out to all the mommas on here- I never understood this love, until I looked in his eyes for the first time and it felt like my heart expanded for another room with his name on it 

Also, I am so happy to report that he has been sleeping in his crib since we came from the hospital and he started doing his nights when he was four months old! He is a really good, healthy baby, smiles all the time  ( can you tell I am gushing over my baby boy lol)



YankeeDooney said:


> Congrats Nebo! Such good news to hear about the little one.  My best to you and your family!



Thank you, darling!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Nebo said:


> Ahahaha, I hear you. I had sleep issues all of my life, but now I am zombified for real  It was really scary, but it all turned out ok. I had a lot of health issues, I was on a lot of meds and I was just so grateful that he was ok. Btw, shout out to all the mommas on here- I never understood this love, until I looked in his eyes for the first time and it felt like my heart expanded for another room with his name on it
> 
> Also, I am so happy to report that he has been sleeping in his crib since we came from the hospital and he started doing his nights when he was four months old! He is a really good, healthy baby, smiles all the time  ( can you tell I am gushing over my baby boy lol)
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, darling!


*Nebo:*  gush all you want.  A healthy, happy baby is something to celebrate.  We can all share in your reflected joy.   It's a good thing,  especially in a world with a lot of 'not good' things..


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Hello everyone! I know this is long overdue, but I didnt come by much, if I did, I just lurked, lol.
> 
> Yes, I had the baby on my birthday in August! It was an emergency C section, he spent 10 days in the NICU, but with a little help from above, we both made it great on the other side. He is thriving, he is super adorable, smart and happy seven month old!
> 
> This Christmas there was no cake, I was too sleep deprived for that, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Heeeey NAC, wow, one bag huh ?! I know how you feel, I am on a bag halt as well, for different reasons, lol.
> 
> I tried using some of my designer bags as diaper bags, it just didnt work, I need pockeeets galore. So, all of my other leather bags are now retired in my closet and I am starting to collect my fill of Vera Bradleys. I found her travel bags work great as diaper bags! I use a tote on those light days, when the baby is at home.
> 
> 
> I will try to catch up more, glad to see the forum regulars are still here and we got new members as well, yay!



Hi Nebo! Congratulations! [emoji170] Welcome back! It's so great to hear you and baby are doing well. I'm so happy for you guys. [emoji4]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Nebo said:


> Hello everyone! I know this is long overdue, but I didnt come by much, if I did, I just lurked, lol.
> 
> Yes, I had the baby on my birthday in August! It was an emergency C section, he spent 10 days in the NICU, but with a little help from above, we both made it great on the other side. He is thriving, he is super adorable, smart and happy seven month old!
> 
> This Christmas there was no cake, I was too sleep deprived for that, lol



Hi Nebo!

Congratulations on having your son, and on your birthday! I'm happy to hear both of you are doing well!  Welcome back! We know you'll stop in when you can.
I know your pain of feeling sleep deprived! I honestly didn't think I was going to survive the first six months with my first child. I was so exhausted. But it got better. My issue is I'm still struggling to lose the "baby weight" and my youngest is 27 years old! (It's a lot harder using the "baby weight" excuse when you have 3 grandchildren!) 

Wishing you and your family good health and happiness!


----------



## Nebo

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Nebo:*  gush all you want.  A healthy, happy baby is something to celebrate.  We can all share in your reflected joy.   It's a good thing,  especially in a world with a lot of 'not good' things..



It is! One month before he came , my dad passed away at 56 yrs old, after a long fight with Chrons and other illnesses. Having my boy come a month later, so healthy and  he looks so much like me and my dad- little blessings!



RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Nebo!
> 
> Congratulations on having your son, and on your birthday! I'm happy to hear both of you are doing well!  Welcome back! We know you'll stop in when you can.
> I know your pain of feeling sleep deprived! I honestly didn't think I was going to survive the first six months with my first child. I was so exhausted. But it got better. My issue is I'm still struggling to lose the "baby weight" and my youngest is 27 years old! (It's a lot harder using the "baby weight" excuse when you have 3 grandchildren!)
> 
> Wishing you and your family good health and happiness!



Hahaha, funny you mention the baby weight, I wanted to ask how long did it take to lose it lol. I was way to puffed up from meds and water from preeclampsia. Can you believe I lost 40 pounds in three weeks- all water weight!  I did bind my tummy for two months straight, that helped a lot!

Right now I still have around 15 lbs to lose to get close to my prepregnancy body. I workout lightly, but not as I used to. My body is not the same and it took me a while to accept that. I cant just go, pick up the weights and do a workout, because I wont be able to walk or get out of bed the next day! Learned that the hard way, lol!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Nebo said:


> It is! One month before he came , my dad passed away at 56 yrs old, after a long fight with Chrons and other illnesses. Having my boy come a month later, so healthy and  he looks so much like me and my dad- little blessings!
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, funny you mention the baby weight, I wanted to ask how long did it take to lose it lol. I was way to puffed up from meds and water from preeclampsia. Can you believe I lost 40 pounds in three weeks- all water weight!  I did bind my tummy for two months straight, that helped a lot!
> 
> Right now I still have around 15 lbs to lose to get close to my prepregnancy body. I workout lightly, but not as I used to. My body is not the same and it took me a while to accept that. I cant just go, pick up the weights and do a workout, because I wont be able to walk or get out of bed the next day! Learned that the hard way, lol!
> 
> View attachment 3657662


Awwww! I love his little fingers! 
Rest assured, it doesn't take 27 years to lose the baby weight!  I've lost and gained weight a million times since my last child due to my reckless habits. It sounds like you are on the right track. Especially since you know your limits right now.  Easy does it. Enjoy your son and get adjusted to your new lifestyle and the exercise will follow.

My condolences to you and your family on the loss of your father. Your son is truly a blessing.


----------



## RuedeNesle

I was at the Dooney Outlet, Las Vegas this afternoon. I didn't buy anything from Dooney. I did buy yet another card case!   Furla, 40% off. I took a few pictures at Dooney.


----------



## RuedeNesle

More pics.....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Hello everyone! I know this is long overdue, but I didnt come by much, if I did, I just lurked, lol.
> 
> Yes, I had the baby on my birthday in August! It was an emergency C section, he spent 10 days in the NICU, but with a little help from above, we both made it great on the other side. He is thriving, he is super adorable, smart and happy seven month old!
> 
> This Christmas there was no cake, I was too sleep deprived for that, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Heeeey NAC, wow, one bag huh ?! I know how you feel, I am on a bag halt as well, for different reasons, lol.
> 
> I tried using some of my designer bags as diaper bags, it just didnt work, I need pockeeets galore. So, all of my other leather bags are now retired in my closet and I am starting to collect my fill of Vera Bradleys. I found her travel bags work great as diaper bags! I use a tote on those light days, when the baby is at home.
> 
> 
> I will try to catch up more, glad to see the forum regulars are still here and we got new members as well, yay!



Hi Nebo! Congrats on the new baby!


Nebo said:


> Hello everyone! I know this is long overdue, but I didnt come by much, if I did, I just lurked, lol.
> 
> Yes, I had the baby on my birthday in August! It was an emergency C section, he spent 10 days in the NICU, but with a little help from above, we both made it great on the other side. He is thriving, he is super adorable, smart and happy seven month old!
> 
> This Christmas there was no cake, I was too sleep deprived for that, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Heeeey NAC, wow, one bag huh ?! I know how you feel, I am on a bag halt as well, for different reasons, lol.
> 
> I tried using some of my designer bags as diaper bags, it just didnt work, I need pockeeets galore. So, all of my other leather bags are now retired in my closet and I am starting to collect my fill of Vera Bradleys. I found her travel bags work great as diaper bags! I use a tote on those light days, when the baby is at home.
> 
> 
> I will try to catch up more, glad to see the forum regulars are still here and we got new members as well, yay!




Hi Nebo! Congrats on the new baby! What a wonderful blessing.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*RN*:  thanks for the eye candy... an online visit to a Dooney outlet.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> *RN*:  thanks for the eye candy... an online visit to a Dooney outlet.


You're welcome LJ!


----------



## aerinha

Shopping ban killed by Victoria Beckham collection for Target.  Walked out with seven pieces, five of which are from her line and the last they had in my size.


----------



## MaryBel

aerinha said:


> Shopping ban killed by Victoria Beckham collection for Target.  Walked out with seven pieces, five of which are from her line and the last they had in my size.


Awesome, how's the sizing compared to other target brands?


----------



## aerinha

MaryBel said:


> Awesome, how's the sizing compared to other target brands?



I felt it ran a bit small. A large fit me in tops and dresses which is my norm but I found the xl looked a little nicer over my curves and sized up. The skirts and pants use number sizing and I am a 12-14. A 12 in pants zipped but was tight in thigh and had ugly creases from being tight. I think a 14 would have worked but they are sold out. The skirt in a 12 was two inches from zipping across my legs and even the best control top hose were not helping that. I doubt a 14 would have worked either as it is usually an extra half inch. I crossed my fingers checked my vanity and ordered 16 in it as 14 was sold out. My fear is the 16 will just flop at the waist but the 12 was so SMALL in the hip and thigh. 

Meanwhile I pulled a reg Target brand dress off the rack in a large and it fit as normal. My best advice it to try on first and if that is not possible to size up. 

The line is very well made though. All had linings.


----------



## MaryBel

aerinha said:


> I felt it ran a bit small. A large fit me in tops and dresses which is my norm but I found the xl looked a little nicer over my curves and sized up. The skirts and pants use number sizing and I am a 12-14. A 12 in pants zipped but was tight in thigh and had ugly creases from being tight. I think a 14 would have worked but they are sold out. The skirt in a 12 was two inches from zipping across my legs and even the best control top hose were not helping that. I doubt a 14 would have worked either as it is usually an extra half inch. I crossed my fingers checked my vanity and ordered 16 in it as 14 was sold out. My fear is the 16 will just flop at the waist but the 12 was so SMALL in the hip and thigh.
> 
> Meanwhile I pulled a reg Target brand dress off the rack in a large and it fit as normal. My best advice it to try on first and if that is not possible to size up.
> 
> The line is very well made though. All had linings.



Gf, thanks for the info. 
I ordered 3 items online (the one shoulder dress in orange - L, the black dress with the calla lily in L and the scalloped romper in orange XL (it was the only size available at the time I ordered).

Then I made a quick run to my nearest store and was able to try a few of the items left.
It was weird for me, I tried the orange dress that has the black scalloped section on the top, I tried the XL and it was a bit loose. Tried the one shoulder scalloped dress in orange in XL and it was a bit loose too (so I might be ok with the size L I ordered before I went to the store). Tried the black floral dress in XL and it was a tiny bit tight. Tried the orange scalloped romper in large and was a bit tight.  Tried the orange scalloped top (the one with white) in XL and it was a  bit loose.
So it was a confusing outing. I ended up buying the floral dress in XL, the orange top with the white scallops in XL, a skirt in black in XL (that I saw on my way out, so I don't even know how that fits) and the orange romper in L. I'll compare the looks with the XL I ordered to see which one I like better.

I'm a  bit unsure of the size of the black dress with the calla lily, so I ordered another in XL to compare. I ended up also ordering the black scalloped top with bow in XL and the floral romper also in XL. We'll see how those fit once they arrive and I'll return anything that I don't like how it fits.

Which pieces did you buy?


----------



## aerinha

MaryBel said:


> Gf, thanks for the info.
> I ordered 3 items online (the one shoulder dress in orange - L, the black dress with the calla lily in L and the scalloped romper in orange XL (it was the only size available at the time I ordered).
> 
> Then I made a quick run to my nearest store and was able to try a few of the items left.
> It was weird for me, I tried the orange dress that has the black scalloped section on the top, I tried the XL and it was a bit loose. Tried the one shoulder scalloped dress in orange in XL and it was a bit loose too (so I might be ok with the size L I ordered before I went to the store). Tried the black floral dress in XL and it was a tiny bit tight. Tried the orange scalloped romper in large and was a bit tight.  Tried the orange scalloped top (the one with white) in XL and it was a  bit loose.
> So it was a confusing outing. I ended up buying the floral dress in XL, the orange top with the white scallops in XL, a skirt in black in XL (that I saw on my way out, so I don't even know how that fits) and the orange romper in L. I'll compare the looks with the XL I ordered to see which one I like better.
> 
> I'm a  bit unsure of the size of the black dress with the calla lily, so I ordered another in XL to compare. I ended up also ordering the black scalloped top with bow in XL and the floral romper also in XL. We'll see how those fit once they arrive and I'll return anything that I don't like how it fits.
> 
> Which pieces did you buy?



I got and kept the white top with black scallops as sleeves from the commerical.  Had the matching skirt but it is the one that felt two sizes too small so it went back and I ordered the likely too big 16 in it.  Also got the white sleevelss dress with faux leather flowers on front and the sleeveless black top with the with scallops down the front.  The calla lily pants went back but I had them too.  They and the sleeveless top were impulse buys, but scallop outfit and leather flower dress were what I went for.

I really liked the black one shoulder scallop dress but don't really have a use for it.  I almost got the black lily dress, but had $200 worth of stuff and put ot back.  My closet is morbidly obese.

I returned at a different Target today hoping to find the scallop skirt or lilly pants in a bigger size, but the employees kept swarming around the racks moving garments from one to another and wouldn't let customers in.  I did the rest of my shopping and went back and they had moved the display and were still being "road blocks" so I left.  They were clearly more interested in chatting with each other and being rude than in letting me and several other customers look.  We all kind of looked at each other, rolled our eyes and moved on.  From what I saw a 10 was the biggest size left in that store and they had a few bunny lapel dresses in XL.

The bigger scallop skirt shipped already.  Hoping it fits.  For $35 if I have to have it taken in, I can deal.  Too big can be gotten around, too small not so much . I almost wonder if it was a mismarked 10.  Every tag said 12 but I have never had a 12 skirt fit or not fit like that.  Even had it zipped there would be no sitting.


----------



## MaryBel

aerinha said:


> I got and kept the white top with black scallops as sleeves from the commerical.  Had the matching skirt but it is the one that felt two sizes too small so it went back and I ordered the likely too big 16 in it.  Also got the white sleevelss dress with faux leather flowers on front and the sleeveless black top with the with scallops down the front.  The calla lily pants went back but I had them too.  They and the sleeveless top were impulse buys, but scallop outfit and leather flower dress were what I went for.
> 
> I really liked the black one shoulder scallop dress but don't really have a use for it.  I almost got the black lily dress, but had $200 worth of stuff and put ot back.  My closet is morbidly obese.
> 
> I returned at a different Target today hoping to find the scallop skirt or lilly pants in a bigger size, but the employees kept swarming around the racks moving garments from one to another and wouldn't let customers in.  I did the rest of my shopping and went back and they had moved the display and were still being "road blocks" so I left.  They were clearly more interested in chatting with each other and being rude than in letting me and several other customers look.  We all kind of looked at each other, rolled our eyes and moved on.  From what I saw a 10 was the biggest size left in that store and they had a few bunny lapel dresses in XL.
> 
> The bigger scallop skirt shipped already.  Hoping it fits.  For $35 if I have to have it taken in, I can deal.  Too big can be gotten around, too small not so much . I almost wonder if it was a mismarked 10.  Every tag said 12 but I have never had a 12 skirt fit or not fit like that.  Even had it zipped there would be no sitting.



You got really nice pieces. 
I wish I could have found the black scalloped dress or the calla blouse or pants, but at least I got the dress.
For me, I will for sure return one of the calla lily dresses and one of the scalloped rompers (based on how they fit), and the rest we will see. 
I tried the black skirt (the one with the scalloped trim pocket) and it fits ok, so that one stays.

That's not nice that the target employees were roadblocking. I wonder why they were doing it. weird.

It's nice your skirt already shipped. My items from my first order (the orange one shoulder dress, the calla lily dress and the orange romper) also shipped. Wow, they are fast.


----------



## aerinha

MaryBel said:


> You got really nice pieces.
> I wish I could have found the black scalloped dress or the calla blouse or pants, but at least I got the dress.
> For me, I will for sure return one of the calla lily dresses and one of the scalloped rompers (based on how they fit), and the rest we will see.
> I tried the black skirt (the one with the scalloped trim pocket) and it fits ok, so that one stays.
> 
> That's not nice that the target employees were roadblocking. I wonder why they were doing it. weird.
> 
> It's nice your skirt already shipped. My items from my first order (the orange one shoulder dress, the calla lily dress and the orange romper) also shipped. Wow, they are fast.




Did you check the in store feature online?  It shows stock for all the stores in several miles of the zip code you give them.  That was how I found my items yesterday.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> More pics.....
> View attachment 3658273
> View attachment 3658274
> View attachment 3658275
> View attachment 3658276
> View attachment 3658277



Thanks for the eye candy RN. I called Aurora the other day asking if they had the Raleigh collection and they said no. It's nice to see the Vegas outlet has it. 

Your card case is really cute. Hope you're having fun. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> It is! One month before he came , my dad passed away at 56 yrs old, after a long fight with Chrons and other illnesses. Having my boy come a month later, so healthy and  he looks so much like me and my dad- little blessings!
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, funny you mention the baby weight, I wanted to ask how long did it take to lose it lol. I was way to puffed up from meds and water from preeclampsia. Can you believe I lost 40 pounds in three weeks- all water weight!  I did bind my tummy for two months straight, that helped a lot!
> 
> Right now I still have around 15 lbs to lose to get close to my prepregnancy body. I workout lightly, but not as I used to. My body is not the same and it took me a while to accept that. I cant just go, pick up the weights and do a workout, because I wont be able to walk or get out of bed the next day! Learned that the hard way, lol!
> 
> View attachment 3657662



I'm sorry for your loss Nebo. Sending my condolences. How difficult that must have been for you. 

I love that little hand. So adorable.


----------



## MaryBel

aerinha said:


> Did you check the in store feature online?  It shows stock for all the stores in several miles of the zip code you give them.  That was how I found my items yesterday.


Yes I did, but it was not showing much for the other store near me. Anyway, I was close to that other store so I stopped to see one top they were supposed to have (the daisy peplum) and found more things: they had one of the black tops with white scallops, the blouse with the calla lily and the fuchsia dress with the white trim. I got these 4 items, I liked the fuchsia dress way more than the scalloped one shoulder one so that one will go back once it gets here.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks for the eye candy RN. I called Aurora the other day asking if they had the Raleigh collection and they said no. It's nice to see the Vegas outlet has it.
> 
> Your card case is really cute. Hope you're having fun. [emoji4]


Hi TB! 
You're welcome! I'm sorry they didn't have the Raleigh collection in Aurora. The last time I was in Livermore I didn't see a lot of the styles and colors I saw at the Las Vegas store.
Thanks! I'm loving my card case and I'm having fun in Vegas!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hi everyone!!      Hope you all are doing well.   I have been taking a time-out with handbags but "just when I thought I was out... they pull me back in!!"        In the meantime, I have been buying shoes like a crazy person; I guess I traded one obsession for another.   Happy springtime, y'all!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> Hi everyone!!      Hope you all are doing well.   I have been taking a time-out with handbags but "just when I thought I was out... they pull me back in!!"        In the meantime, I have been buying shoes like a crazy person; I guess I traded one obsession for another.   Happy springtime, y'all!!


*Mia:*  welcome back.  You were missed.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Hi everyone!!      Hope you all are doing well.   I have been taking a time-out with handbags but "just when I thought I was out... they pull me back in!!"        In the meantime, I have been buying shoes like a crazy person; I guess I traded one obsession for another.   Happy springtime, y'all!!


Hey Sarah! 
Good to hear from you! So? What pulled you back? Did you get a new beauty? You know we'd love to see her!


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  welcome back.  You were missed.


Hi, LJ!    Thanks; that's very nice to hear.   Hope all is well with you.



RuedeNesle said:


> Hey Sarah!
> Good to hear from you! So? What pulled you back? Did you get a new beauty? You know we'd love to see her!


   Hey girlie!      I just thought I'd check in and see what everyone is up to.   All the new spring bags are hard to resist.   I have picked up a couple of things but only one Dooney; the Patterson Penelope tote in black.   I also bought the Patterson small Audrey satchel in the dandelion yellow but I returned that one; she didn't make the cut.  

I see you are back in Vegas!   WOOT!   I hope you and all the family are doing well.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Hi everyone!!      Hope you all are doing well.   I have been taking a time-out with handbags but "just when I thought I was out... they pull me back in!!"        In the meantime, I have been buying shoes like a crazy person; I guess I traded one obsession for another.   Happy springtime, y'all!!


Well, well, well, look who came out of retirement.  Nice to see ya MB! Take it easy on those shoes. Hope there is not a shoe forum.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Well, well, well, look who came out of retirement.  Nice to see ya MB! Take it easy on those shoes. Hope there is not a shoe forum.


   Well of course there is a shoe forum, but I'm not 'going there'!!   It's nice to "see" y'all, too!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Happy Easter GFs!


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> Happy Easter GFs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669354


Happy Easter YD!
What a beautiful bag and picture! You really should submit some of your pictures to Dooney. They could sell a lot more bags with your beautiful pictures!


----------



## YankeeDooney

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Easter YD!
> What a beautiful bag and picture! You really should submit some of your pictures to Dooney. They could sell a lot more bags with your beautiful pictures!


Thanks RN! Ms. Sunflower is a bit on the bright side. The sun just lit that baby right up!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> Happy Easter GFs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669354


YD:  what a beautiful picture.  You have such a talent.   Of course with that lovely yellow Dooney and the pretty flowers,  you have very cooperative subject matter.   I love your Sunflower Flo satchel.   I'm sorry I let those get away.  I thought I have enough yellow handbags. Ha!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Thanks LJ! Yes, the subjects were very cooperative. Enough yellow for you? Really now...[emoji23]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> Thanks LJ! Yes, the subjects were very cooperative. Enough yellow for you? Really now...[emoji23]


*YD:*  wearing my Lemon Grass Brahmin medium Duxbury today.   But I'm not ready to call that yellow.... it's got a lot of green in the color.   Pairing it with black and white.  Tried to find a scarf with a touch of the same lemon grass color,  but among my many, many, many, many,  there is not a single scarf with that color in the pattern.  Still loving your sunflower yellow Dooney.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Hi everyone!!      Hope you all are doing well.   I have been taking a time-out with handbags but "just when I thought I was out... they pull me back in!!"        In the meantime, I have been buying shoes like a crazy person; I guess I traded one obsession for another.   Happy springtime, y'all!!


Hi GF,
Nice to see you back. I thought you were traveling all over the US.
Well, GF, that's the way it is, if is not the bags, it's the shoes, or the watches, or the jewerly or the kitchen, or...I could go forever.
So, now, confession time, what pulled you back in?


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Happy Easter GFs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669354


OMG, what a gorgeous pic GF!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Hi GF,
> Nice to see you back. I thought you were traveling all over the US.
> Well, GF, that's the way it is, if is not the bags, it's the shoes, or the watches, or the jewerly or the kitchen, or...I could go forever.
> So, now, confession time, what pulled you back in?


   Hey MB!    Hope all is well with you.  Of all things, it was Vera Bradley!!   I just love the new spring patterns.













And I have since purchased a Dooney Penelope tote and wallet from Bonton's Goodwill sale, a new summertime straw from Brighton, and a MK satchel on clearance at Macy's.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey MB!    Hope all is well with you.  Of all things, it was Vera Bradley!!   I just love the new spring patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have since purchased a Dooney Penelope tote and wallet from Bonton's Goodwill sale, a new summertime straw from Brighton, and a MK satchel on clearance at Macy's.


You are back in the saddle again.... handbag shopping like a pro.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey MB!    Hope all is well with you.  Of all things, it was Vera Bradley!!   I just love the new spring patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have since purchased a Dooney Penelope tote and wallet from Bonton's Goodwill sale, a new summertime straw from Brighton, and a MK satchel on clearance at Macy's.


I love the new Spring pattern! Maybe it's time for me to get a new weekend bag I've had my VB weekend bag since our old QVC forum days. 

It looks great on you!


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> You are back in the saddle again.... handbag shopping like a pro.


It's like riding a bike, LJ!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I love the new Spring pattern! Maybe it's time for me to get a new weekend bag I've had my VB weekend bag since our old QVC forum days.
> 
> It looks great on you!


Thanks, girl.   I used to be a big VB fan but had gotten away from them in recent years.   So it's like they are "new" again.   I'm loving the lightweight bag.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD:*  wearing my Lemon Grass Brahmin medium Duxbury today.   But I'm not ready to call that yellow.... it's got a lot of green in the color.   Pairing it with black and white.  Tried to find a scarf with a touch of the same lemon grass color,  but among my many, many, many, many,  there is not a single scarf with that color in the pattern.  Still loving your sunflower yellow Dooney.


Wow LJ, I am surprised you did not have a single scarf to match. I bet it still looked great with you outfit. I suppose another option could be to visit a fabric store. Other scarf accents to try could be a magenta or fuchsia. I think Brahmin has or had a bag with those colors in it (a floral) as well.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> OMG, what a gorgeous pic GF!


Thanks GF. You know I love to take lots of pics.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow LJ, I am surprised you did not have a single scarf to match. I bet it still looked great with you outfit. I suppose another option could be to visit a fabric store. Other scarf accents to try could be a magenta or fuchsia. I think Brahmin has or had a bag with those colors in it (a floral) as well.


  I hadn't thought of the hot pinks/purples with the lemon grass.  But you are right.... the colors would work nicely together,  since I like brights.  And the lemon grass will also go well with navy and maybe other shades of blues.   I'll have to experiment.  BTW,  the lemon grass is almost the color of the very new buds on the trees.... not quite green,  but not yellow.  I'm happy knowing that my handbag has a color base in nature.  Somehow that makes it seems less neon and easier to wear.


----------



## keishapie1973

YankeeDooney said:


> Happy Easter GFs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669354



This color is just so gorgeous. I think it's going on my wishlist....


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey MB!    Hope all is well with you.  Of all things, it was Vera Bradley!!   I just love the new spring patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have since purchased a Dooney Penelope tote and wallet from Bonton's Goodwill sale, a new summertime straw from Brighton, and a MK satchel on clearance at Macy's.



Hey GF!
Everything is ok here, just not enough free time for more relaxing activities, but I've managed to escape work a bit and done some shopping.
Love your VB's set. The colors are so vibrant and fun!  It looks very good with your outfit!

You need to post pics of your goodies! What color did you get in the Penelope?

Surprisingly enough, I've managed to stay away from Macy's for some time now, well, at least out of my local store (the one left, they close the other one that was close to me). I got the denim chevron zip zip a couple of weeks ago while visiting in a different city and a month before that I got a Brahmin while I was out of town. The last time I was in my store was at the beginning of February. 

hey, I couldn't help but notice your watch. What kind of watch is it? 
I'm looking into one of the new fitness watches since my fit bit died a couple of weeks ago but haven't decided one yet.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF!
> Everything is ok here, just not enough free time for more relaxing activities, but I've managed to escape work a bit and done some shopping.
> Love your VB's set. The colors are so vibrant and fun!  It looks very good with your outfit!
> 
> You need to post pics of your goodies! What color did you get in the Penelope?
> 
> Surprisingly enough, I've managed to stay away from Macy's for some time now, well, at least out of my local store (the one left, they close the other one that was close to me). I got the denim chevron zip zip a couple of weeks ago while visiting in a different city and a month before that I got a Brahmin while I was out of town. The last time I was in my store was at the beginning of February.
> 
> hey, I couldn't help but notice your watch. What kind of watch is it?
> I'm looking into one of the new fitness watches since my fit bit died a couple of weeks ago but haven't decided one yet.


Thanks; I'm enjoying carrying a featherweight bag for a change!   (And the "outfit" is my hangin'-out-at-the-house clothes, haha.)    I have been trying to get caught up on some of the reveal threads, so I saw some of your new goodies... good job, GF!  

I think that is my Apple Watch, but I have a Fitbit also and they are both black.   I actually like the Fitbit better than the Apple, since I don't really use phone features or apps on that tiny screen.   I prefer the Fitbit app to Apple Health or whatever it's called.   Since I live in a 2-story house, I like that the Fitbit counts the times I climb the stairs...haha.   (It doesn't take much to amuse me, lol.)  

One thing I have enjoyed with the Apple watch is that Coach has introduced watchbands for them, and they are really cute.   

Oh... and I posted Penelope in the Patterson tread, but here she is...


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Happy Easter GFs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669354


Such a pretty pic, YD.   I hope you had a happy Easter.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Hi everyone!!      Hope you all are doing well.   I have been taking a time-out with handbags but "just when I thought I was out... they pull me back in!!"        In the meantime, I have been buying shoes like a crazy person; I guess I traded one obsession for another.   Happy springtime, y'all!!



Hi and welcome back! Missed you around here. We all need a little time out once in awhile...or time to make time for another obsession. Lol! It's nice to see you. [emoji4] Happy Springtime. [emoji255]


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> Happy Easter GFs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669354



I'm playing a little bit of catch up. Happy Easter. Beautiful picture and bag! [emoji295]️


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey MB!    Hope all is well with you.  Of all things, it was Vera Bradley!!   I just love the new spring patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have since purchased a Dooney Penelope tote and wallet from Bonton's Goodwill sale, a new summertime straw from Brighton, and a MK satchel on clearance at Macy's.





MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks; I'm enjoying carrying a featherweight bag for a change!   (And the "outfit" is my hangin'-out-at-the-house clothes, haha.)    I have been trying to get caught up on some of the reveal threads, so I saw some of your new goodies... good job, GF!
> 
> I think that is my Apple Watch, but I have a Fitbit also and they are both black.   I actually like the Fitbit better than the Apple, since I don't really use phone features or apps on that tiny screen.   I prefer the Fitbit app to Apple Health or whatever it's called.   Since I live in a 2-story house, I like that the Fitbit counts the times I climb the stairs...haha.   (It doesn't take much to amuse me, lol.)
> 
> One thing I have enjoyed with the Apple watch is that Coach has introduced watchbands for them, and they are really cute.
> 
> Oh... and I posted Penelope in the Patterson tread, but here she is...



The VB bag looks great on you! There is something so nice to be said about a feather weight bag. I love Penelope too. That bag has really caught my eye after the TSV aired. I k is it's different leather, but I'm really liking the design now. I have a Patterson in my wish list.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> The VB bag looks great on you! There is something so nice to be said about a feather weight bag. I love Penelope too. That bag has really caught my eye after the TSV aired. I k is it's different leather, but I'm really liking the design now. I have a Patterson in my wish list.


Hey girl!   Thanks; I'm enjoying the VB.   A few years ago I had several VB patterns and totes, but I got tired of them and moved on.   Now I'm loving them again.   Since almost everything I wear is a neutral solid color, the VBs add a nice "pop."  

I also loved the TSV bag but I just couldn't do the saffiano, so when I saw Penelope I was hooked.   It's such a comfortable bag to carry, and really easy to access my stuff.   I got it for 30% off, free shipping and no tax, plus some rebate $$... so not too shabby.   I'm sure the Pattersons will be at the outlets soon and you'll find a deal.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey girl!   Thanks; I'm enjoying the VB.   A few years ago I had several VB patterns and totes, but I got tired of them and moved on.   Now I'm loving them again.   Since almost everything I wear is a neutral solid color, the VBs add a nice "pop."
> 
> I also loved the TSV bag but I just couldn't do the saffiano, so when I saw Penelope I was hooked.   It's such a comfortable bag to carry, and really easy to access my stuff.   I got it for 30% off, free shipping and no tax, plus some rebate $$... so not too shabby.   I'm sure the Pattersons will be at the outlets soon and you'll find a deal.



You know me too well! I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on Dooney.com with the current discount...but might wait for the outlet. I'm also in a tote phase right now. I can't seem to get out of my Coach Tyler tote. It's so perfect. [emoji4]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey girl!   Thanks; I'm enjoying the VB.   A few years ago I had several VB patterns and totes, but I got tired of them and moved on.   Now I'm loving them again.   Since almost everything I wear is a neutral solid color, the VBs add a nice "pop."
> 
> I also loved the TSV bag but I just couldn't do the saffiano, so when I saw Penelope I was hooked.   It's such a comfortable bag to carry, and really easy to access my stuff.   I got it for 30% off, free shipping and no tax, plus some rebate $$... so not too shabby.   I'm sure the Pattersons will be at the outlets soon and you'll find a deal.


I think some of the outlets have some of the Patterson line already.  I got an email about a satchel at 40% off,  from
the *******, CT outlet.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> You know me too well! I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on Dooney.com with the current discount...but might wait for the outlet. I'm also in a tote phase right now. I can't seem to get out of my Coach Tyler tote. It's so perfect. [emoji4]


Which color are you thinking of getting in the Penelope?   I love the dandelion, but I chickened out at the last minute.      I absolutely love the strap treatment on those bags.

You know, I was at Dillard's a day or so ago and they have a Coach tote in the regular line that looks almost EXACTLY like the MFF Tyler.   I was so surprised to see that.   Usually they have the boutique version and later clone it for the outlets, but in this case the outlet bag came first!    I haven't carried my Tyler in a while but I really like that bag.


ETA:    Here it is; it's called the "Taylor."   http://www.dillards.com/p/coach-taylor-tote-in-pebble-leather/506568603?di=04776172_zi_silver_peony&categoryId=-10005&facetCache=pageSize=96&beginIndex=0&orderBy=1


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> I think some of the outlets have some of the Patterson line already.  I got an email about a satchel at 40% off,  from
> the *******, CT outlet.


Hmmmm, interesting.   Of course I don't live near an outlet and I'm sure they aren't "shippable" yet.       I purchased the small Audrey satchel recently in the dandelion, but it didn't work for me even though it is a cute bag.  http://www.zappos.com/p/dooney-bour...utterscotch-trim/product/8863898/color/681445


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> You need to post pics of your goodies!


Here are the Brighton straw and the MK satchel.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Here are the Brighton straw and the MK satchel.



Hey Sarah!
Lovin' your new bags! The Brighton hobo is a perfect Spring/Summer bag, and you know I love MK satchels!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey Sarah!
> Lovin' your new bags! The Brighton hobo is a perfect Spring/Summer bag, and you know I love MK satchels!


Thanks, Marcia.   I have a long-standing love affair with Brighton straw bags and I couldn't resist the hobo.   The MK was a fluke; I had been eyeing the Gucci satchel that is very similar, but when I saw this one on clearance for $134 I decided to save myself $1600.       (Also, I watched Ivana's video comparing her MK satchel to the Speedy, and I decided that the Gucci really isn't worth the investment to me.   Thanks, Ivana!! )


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Here are the Brighton straw and the MK satchel.


Wow, I really like that MK. Not my norm but I love the details on it. Great price too!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

MiaBorsa said:


> Here are the Brighton straw and the MK satchel.


The MK is pretty!  I would have scooped that one up, too. Congrats on a great purchase and a great deal!


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow, I really like that MK. Not my norm but I love the details on it. Great price too!





LifeIsDucky said:


> The MK is pretty!  I would have scooped that one up, too. Congrats on a great purchase and a great deal!


Thanks, y'all.   I'm carrying the MK this week; it's a great bag.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MB, what is the name of the Mk Satchel?  I love the coloring of it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> MB, what is the name of the Mk Satchel?  I love the coloring of it.


It's the "Mercer Medium Heritage Signature Duffle"  in the luggage color.   https://www.michaelkors.com/mercer-medium-heritage-logo-duffel/_/R-US_30H6TM9U2V?color=1734


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> It's the "Mercer Medium Heritage Signature Duffle"  in the luggage color.   https://www.michaelkors.com/mercer-medium-heritage-logo-duffel/_/R-US_30H6TM9U2V?color=1734



Thanks MB! You it a great deal!


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> I'm sorry for your loss Nebo. Sending my condolences. How difficult that must have been for you.
> 
> I love that little hand. So adorable.



Thank you, my darling.

It was devastating. He was 55 years old. But he suffered for a long time. At least now he is in peace, he was ready.


My LO is so cute and fills my days with wonder, tiredness and love, lol. He also has something of my dad in his looks, small blessings.

How have you been?


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> Hi everyone!!      Hope you all are doing well.   I have been taking a time-out with handbags but "just when I thought I was out... they pull me back in!!"        In the meantime, I have been buying shoes like a crazy person; I guess I traded one obsession for another.   Happy springtime, y'all!!



Hey sweetie!
I was wondering where you were, but I figured just like me and some other ladies, you got away for a bit, lol.

Nice to have you back again!

Is there a shoe closet in your future?? 

Lots of love your way!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> Hey sweetie!
> I was wondering where you were, but I figured just like me and some other ladies, you got away for a bit, lol.
> 
> Nice to have you back again!
> 
> Is there a shoe closet in your future??
> 
> Lots of love your way!


Hey yourself, little mama!       I'm thrilled to hear of your precious new addition; congrats!    And my sincerest condolences on the loss of your father.   

I took a bit of a TPF break, but I'm checking in again occasionally.   I want to focus on "closet shopping" if I can.   And yeah... the shoes are getting out of control!!    It's so nice to "see" you, Nebo.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> It's the "Mercer Medium Heritage Signature Duffle"  in the luggage color.   https://www.michaelkors.com/mercer-medium-heritage-logo-duffel/_/R-US_30H6TM9U2V?color=1734



Well, I saw this bag in the light blue signature at Macy's. I am very attracted to it but I thought the solid color was leather. Apparently it is not. Such a shame. Then right next to it was the all leather version. Very nice! Both are really. I like how they finish the handles, but something is stopping me from buying. Just not familiar with MK quality and keep thinking, would I rather spend at the Brahmin Tent Sale.[emoji23]


----------



## RuedeNesle

YankeeDooney said:


> Well, I saw this bag in the light blue signature at Macy's. I am very attracted to it but I thought the solid color was leather. Apparently it is not. Such a shame. Then right next to it was the all leather version. Very nice! Both are really. I like how they finish the handles, but something is stopping me from buying. Just not familiar with MK quality and keep thinking, would I rather spend at the Brahmin Tent Sale.[emoji23]


I'm sorry YD! I'm out and used the TPF app to post my pics. I'm not sure how I accidentally quoted you.


----------



## RuedeNesle

I've never seen this many Dooney bags at the Marshall's on Market Street!  If there are any at all, it's usually two different colors of the same style.  This morning at Marshall's:


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> I've never seen this many Dooney bags at the Marshall's on Market Street!  If there are any at all, it's usually two different colors of the same style.  This morning at Marshall's:
> View attachment 3682117
> View attachment 3682118
> View attachment 3682119
> View attachment 3682120
> View attachment 3682121


Lots of temptations.  How was the pricing?


----------



## momjules

Hi girls! All the bags are beautiful! 
You all know I have ms among other problems. My shoulders have been and arms have been hurting. My nuero sent me to therapy. The therapist saw my dooney bag and asked if I wore those bags alot.I said I love my dooneys. She said they could be part of my problem! I was devastated!
How can I stop using my 50 some odd bags? This is a big problem!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I've never seen this many Dooney bags at the Marshall's on Market Street!  If there are any at all, it's usually two different colors of the same style.  This morning at Marshall's:
> View attachment 3682117
> View attachment 3682118
> View attachment 3682119
> View attachment 3682120
> View attachment 3682121


    Holy cow.   Didja buy anything?


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> Lots of temptations.  How was the pricing?


Hi LJ!
Well, as you can see there were no red bags (in fact, there were only 4 red bags in the whole store!) so temptation was minimal. In the last pic posted there is a yellow Charleston tote (behind the white back and the yellow nylon bag) that tried to tempt me as my possible carry on bag for my trip to Atlanta to see my mom in June. I would only use it as a carry on so I "think" I'd be okay if it's not red. It was $99.00, but I walked away. I can probably find it in red at the outlet. The range for bags was $99.00 to $149.00.


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Hi girls! All the bags are beautiful!
> You all know I have ms among other problems. My shoulders have been and arms have been hurting. My nuero sent me to therapy. The therapist saw my dooney bag and asked if I wore those bags alot.I said I love my dooneys. She said they could be part of my problem! I was devastated!
> How can I stop using my 50 some odd bags? This is a big problem!


Hi MJ!   I'm sorry to hear that you are in pain and I hope you feel better soon.   Last year I had a torn rotator cuff and I have degenerated disks in my neck, so I have problems with heavy  bags, too.   It's tough but I still like to look at them!   I'm feeling much better now but I still carry lighter weight bags unless I'm going to the grocery store or someplace I can sit my bag in the cart.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Holy cow.   Didja buy anything?


Hey girl! I just saw your post after I sent mine.  I didn't get anything but it made me want to get to the outlet soon!


----------



## RuedeNesle

momjules said:


> Hi girls! All the bags are beautiful!
> You all know I have ms among other problems. My shoulders have been and arms have been hurting. My nuero sent me to therapy. The therapist saw my dooney bag and asked if I wore those bags alot.I said I love my dooneys. She said they could be part of my problem! I was devastated!
> How can I stop using my 50 some odd bags? This is a big problem!


Hi MJ!
I'm sorry to hear you're in pain. I've recently embraced mini bags and I definitely can feel the difference. Maybe you can sell or gift some of your heavier bags, and start a whole new obsession with mini bags.   I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

momjules said:


> Hi girls! All the bags are beautiful!
> You all know I have ms among other problems. My shoulders have been and arms have been hurting. My nuero sent me to therapy. The therapist saw my dooney bag and asked if I wore those bags alot.I said I love my dooneys. She said they could be part of my problem! I was devastated!
> How can I stop using my 50 some odd bags? This is a big problem!


It is a problem,  and I have a related one.  My doctor saw my handbag on Monday and said no wonder my shoulders hurt.  I told her the handbag was part of my physical therapy... my equivalent of weight training to build muscles.


----------



## YankeeDooney

RuedeNesle said:


> I've never seen this many Dooney bags at the Marshall's on Market Street!  If there are any at all, it's usually two different colors of the same style.  This morning at Marshall's:
> View attachment 3682117
> View attachment 3682118
> View attachment 3682119
> View attachment 3682120
> View attachment 3682121



I saw a pic posted of a very similar assortment in an Ohio store. I guess we should start checking Marshall's.


----------



## momjules

Thanks to everyone who replied about my heavy bags! It's problemly a true thing about these bags causing damage. 
But not me! I never thought it would effect me. It's heartbreaking!
But my pain is winning the decision to start at least looking at lighter bags. 
I would appreciate which bags are lighter but roomier than they look.
Thanks again for your kind thoughts!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

momjules said:


> Thanks to everyone who replied about my heavy bags! It's problemly a true thing about these bags causing damage.
> But not me! I never thought it would effect me. It's heartbreaking!
> But my pain is winning the decision to start at least looking at lighter bags.
> I would appreciate which bags are lighter but roomier than they look.
> Thanks again for your kind thoughts!


*MJ*:  it's not just the handbag... it's what we put in it.     I bought the very popular Dooney pebble leather cross body, and it's very light.  But,  once I add my stuff,  it's much too heavy.  I find it's better for me to carry a satchel in my hand than to put the weight on my shoulder or cross body.  I think keys (3 sets) and cell phone add the most weight to my  handbag.  And now that it's warmer out,  I can get the hand lotion out of my handbags.  I'm amazed, looking at the you tube videos and seeing what others carry.  My bag is too heavy,  and I only have 1 lipstick and 1 chap stick.   Others seem to carry a rainbow of beautiful lipstick and gloss options.  Then there is all the paper we accumulate... coupons, receipts, etc.  I've found it's better to leave the coupons in the car and then just take them when I'm planning to be in the particular store.  I'm prepared for a last minute side trip,  but I don't have to lug extra paper around all the time.

 For the lightest Dooney handbags,  I think we have to go with the nylon bags.  The fabric (coated cotton) would be another option.  The less trim and hardware,  the lighter.  But I still like my leather handbags.   I've found that some of the Brahmin leather handbag styles are very light.  I particularly like the medium Duxbury.  It's about the size of the Dooney zip zip,  but lighter.


----------



## RuedeNesle

momjules said:


> Thanks to everyone who replied about my heavy bags! It's problemly a true thing about these bags causing damage.
> But not me! I never thought it would effect me. It's heartbreaking!
> But my pain is winning the decision to start at least looking at lighter bags.
> I would appreciate which bags are lighter but roomier than they look.
> Thanks again for your kind thoughts!





lavenderjunkie said:


> *MJ*:  it's not just the handbag... it's what we put in it.     I bought the very popular Dooney pebble leather cross body, and it's very light.  But,  once I add my stuff,  it's much too heavy.  I find it's better for me to carry a satchel in my hand than to put the weight on my shoulder or cross body.  I think keys (3 sets) and cell phone add the most weight to my  handbag.  And now that it's warmer out,  I can get the hand lotion out of my handbags.  I'm amazed, looking at the you tube videos and seeing what others carry.  My bag is too heavy,  and I only have 1 lipstick and 1 chap stick.   Others seem to carry a rainbow of beautiful lipstick and gloss options.  Then there is all the paper we accumulate... coupons, receipts, etc.  I've found it's better to leave the coupons in the car and then just take them when I'm planning to be in the particular store.  I'm prepared for a last minute side trip,  but I don't have to lug extra paper around all the time.
> 
> For the lightest Dooney handbags,  I think we have to go with the nylon bags.  The fabric (coated cotton) would be another option.  The less trim and hardware,  the lighter.  But I still like my leather handbags.   I've found that some of the Brahmin leather handbag styles are very light.  I particularly like the medium Duxbury.  It's about the size of the Dooney zip zip,  but lighter.


Mornin' MJ and LJ!

I think LJ said it best! Last week my sister and I went to lunch. She was carrying her small red tartan Kenzie CBB and I was carrying a scaled down Olivia. Her CBB was stuffed and I told her our bags weigh about the same. She told me I was crazy and as soon as we got back to her apartment we put them on her scale. Hers weighed 2.0 pounds and mine weighed 4.4 pounds! But I'm so used to carrying heavier bags they felt the same to me. But mine would have weighed a lot more if I was carrying all the stuff I used to carry.
I have three Bitsy bags. If you tell us what you need to carry day to day, I will load them with similar items and see how much room is left and how much they weigh loaded.
I'm back to carrying Olivia but she's a lot lighter (I know 4 pounds doesn't sound light) than when I carried her last summer when I got her.


----------



## YankeeDooney

I heard a rumor that the factory stores are now allowing full refund (by whatever payment method -cash or credit) in thirty days. That would be nice versus just getting store credit. I have not gotten confirmation of this policy change but it would certainly tempt customers to buy knowing they had the option to return for refund.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> I heard a rumor that the factory stores are now allowing full refund (by whatever payment method -cash or credit) in thirty days. That would be nice versus just getting store credit. I have not gotten confirmation of this policy change but it would certainly tempt customers to buy knowing they had the option to return for refund.


Great news.... hope they make that a permanent policy.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I'm done.  I still have a wish list but I'm going to bury it.   I spent the last 2 days reorganizing my handbags so that my spring and summer colors were more accessible.  And I didn't do the entire collection.... just a subset.  I must have every color of the rainbow.... in multiples.  I have no place to even put a mini.  I'm not complaining... I'm just exhausted.   Now I can't wait to enjoy all those beautiful spring colors... pink, lavender, yellow, orange, light blue, aqua, etc.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm done.  I still have a wish list but I'm going to bury it.   I spent the last 2 days reorganizing my handbags so that my spring and summer colors were more accessible.  And I didn't do the entire collection.... just a subset.  I must have every color of the rainbow.... in multiples.  I have no place to even put a mini.  I'm not complaining... I'm just exhausted.   Now I can't wait to enjoy all those beautiful spring colors... pink, lavender, yellow, orange, light blue, aqua, etc.


Wow!  That is awesome!  A "subset"   Enjoy the rainbow!

Next week I tackle my closets and switch out the fall/winter clothes for spring/summer.  Not looking forward to it because it is a lot of work - usually taking two days, trying on a lot of things and saying good bye to old favorites, and cramming (I mean packing) big bulky sweaters into small boxes.  I hear you on the exhaustion of it all.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

LifeIsDucky said:


> Wow!  That is awesome!  A "subset"   Enjoy the rainbow!
> 
> Next week I tackle my closets and switch out the fall/winter clothes for spring/summer.  Not looking forward to it because it is a lot of work - usually taking two days, trying on a lot of things and saying good bye to old favorites, and cramming (I mean packing) big bulky sweaters into small boxes.  I hear you on the exhaustion of it all.


LID:  good luck.   I thought I was finished.  Then last night I went to take out a handbag to use and I had another avalance.  Today I have to restack about half of the handbags.... after I figure out some better leverage and stacking method.  Obviously what I did wasn't stable.   I may have to just decorate my living room with handbags.  All that space on the couches should be put to better use.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

lavenderjunkie said:


> LID:  good luck.   I thought I was finished.  Then last night I went to take out a handbag to use and I had another avalance.  Today I have to restack about half of the handbags.... after I figure out some better leverage and stacking method.  Obviously what I did wasn't stable.   I may have to just decorate my living room with handbags.  All that space on the couches should be put to better use.


Sorry to hear about the Avalanche.  I only have guests at my house twice a year so 90% of my furniture is also storage.  When I was young I had an extensive plush animal collection.  I collected one of each animal I could find including a kangaroo, hippo, parrot and zebra.  My dad built long shelves that encircled the room near the ceiling and I stored and alphabetized my collection there.  He also made a floor to ceiling pole with hooks to store my most-loved critters.  That was over 30 years ago but maybe I should ask him to break out the tools again.  I sure could use the storage!  I can picture him laughing as I type this.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

LifeIsDucky said:


> Sorry to hear about the Avalanche.  I only have guests at my house twice a year so 90% of my furniture is also storage.  When I was young I had an extensive plush animal collection.  I collected one of each animal I could find including a kangaroo, hippo, parrot and zebra.  My dad built long shelves that encircled the room near the ceiling and I stored and alphabetized my collection there.  He also made a floor to ceiling pole with hooks to store my most-loved critters.  That was over 30 years ago but maybe I should ask him to break out the tools again.  I sure could use the storage!  I can picture him laughing as I type this.



Please send your Dad over to my house!   It sounds like he did a good job helping you enjoy  your collection.  I was thinking of turning my den into a handbag room,  but I don't know where to put the desk, files, bookcases and dressers that are currently filling up that room.  Too many handbags are not the worst problem to have... but it's of my own making.  As many as I have given away,  I always seem to have more.  Maybe they mate over night and create offspring by morning.  How else could my collection have gotten so big? 

I'm thinking there are about 14 more weeks of 'spring/summer' weather.   I need to use a different handbag at least
3 times a week to make all this inventory rotation effort worth it.   Even if I don't go anywhere,  I need to change handbags to just enjoy a different one.   And that way my more delicate ones will get some love without worry about dirt or scratches or water stains. 

It's amazing,  that with all my handbags,  there are many days I can't figure out which handbag will 'work' with my outfit.  Today I'm wearing a coral sweater set with black slacks.  I have 5 orange/salmon/coral handbags and not one of them is the right color.  Of course I could wear black or a black/white, which would be sharp looking, but I wanted to go with more seasonal colors.  .  Bone is a neutral choice.  I finally decided on a gold Brahmin croco embossed large Duxbury satchel.  I think it will look great.  Maybe next time I wear coral I'll use the Dooney Portofidno satchel in Butter.  I didn't think of that one before.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> Please send your Dad over to my house!   It sounds like he did a good job helping you enjoy  your collection.  I was thinking of turning my den into a handbag room,  but I don't know where to put the desk, files, bookcases and dressers that are currently filling up that room.  Too many handbags are not the worst problem to have... but it's of my own making.  As many as I have given away,  I always seem to have more.  Maybe they mate over night and create offspring by morning.  How else could my collection have gotten so big?
> 
> I'm thinking there are about 14 more weeks of 'spring/summer' weather.   I need to use a different handbag at least
> 3 times a week to make all this inventory rotation effort worth it.   Even if I don't go anywhere,  I need to change handbags to just enjoy a different one.   And that way my more delicate ones will get some love without worry about dirt or scratches or water stains.
> 
> It's amazing,  that with all my handbags,  there are many days I can't figure out which handbag will 'work' with my outfit.  Today I'm wearing a coral sweater set with black slacks.  I have 5 orange/salmon/coral handbags and not one of them is the right color.  Of course I could wear black or a black/white, which would be sharp looking, but I wanted to go with more seasonal colors.  .  Bone is a neutral choice.  I finally decided on a gold Brahmin croco embossed large Duxbury satchel.  I think it will look great.  Maybe next time I wear coral I'll use the Dooney Portofidno satchel in Butter.  I didn't think of that one before.


You are a riot LJ. Ah yes, the problems we girls face on a daily basis.  I like the idea of the handbag room. Follow Marybel's lead on that one. So awesome.


----------



## applecidered

This is random, but anyone notice that Nordstrom's anniversary sale doesn't have any Dooney? I thought they had Dooney on sale during those times...


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm done.  I still have a wish list but I'm going to bury it.   I spent the last 2 days reorganizing my handbags so that my spring and summer colors were more accessible.  And I didn't do the entire collection.... just a subset.  I must have every color of the rainbow.... in multiples.  I have no place to even put a mini.  I'm not complaining... I'm just exhausted.   Now I can't wait to enjoy all those beautiful spring colors... pink, lavender, yellow, orange, light blue, aqua, etc.


If sea foam or bone ostrich needs a new home....just let me know. Waiting patiently for you to purge excess baggage.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> If sea foam or bone ostrich needs a new home....just let me know. Waiting patiently for you to purge excess baggage.


*YD:*  what a good friend you are.    but sea foam and bone ostrich are sticking around.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

applecidered said:


> This is random, but anyone notice that Nordstrom's anniversary sale doesn't have any Dooney? I thought they had Dooney on sale during those times...



My Nordies doesn't carry Dooney anymore


----------



## aerinha

I work at a school and for a few years now we have had a mom who makes the best cheesecakes.  Higher than others with a fluffy light as air texture and a buttery crust.  She will not share the recipe, several of us have asked . I found a "fluffy" recipe online and tried it. First time making one, first time separating eggs...it does not look like hers, pan scrappings tast good though.  I may have made a good cheesecake that is nothing like the one I tried to copy lol.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> I work at a school and for a few years now we have had a mom who makes the best cheesecakes.  Higher than others with a fluffy light as air texture and a buttery crust.  She will not share the recipe, several of us have asked . I found a "fluffy" recipe online and tried it. First time making one, first time separating eggs...it does not look like hers, pan scrappings tast good though.  I may have made a good cheesecake that is nothing like the one I tried to copy lol.


There are many different styles of cheesecake.  And it's personal preference as to which one is best.   Glad you found a recipe that makes a cheesecake you love.


----------



## missmoimoi

I really like this duck camo print!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Hope you gals in HARVEY's path are doing well. I know Mia Borsa is in the Houston area if I recall. Stay dry and be safe!


----------



## aerinha

What is with all the fake leather bags in stores at $80+ price tags?  Granted she has an issue, but the florentine sloan I got off ebay is leather and I won her for $79.  A sloan wannabe at Kohl's is on sale for $50.  Ten years ago stores had real leather for under $50 often under $40.  Why charge so much for plastic?  And don't get me started on all the fake leather shoes they want $90 for.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Hope you gals in HARVEY's path are doing well. I know Mia Borsa is in the Houston area if I recall. Stay dry and be safe!




Hey YD.  Thanks for thinking of me.   It has been a terrible week for Houston and most of the Texas coast, but thankfully we did not suffer any flooding or storm damage.   I live on the San Jacinto River so it was scary watching the water rise, but it never came into our subdivision.   Please pray for those who were not so fortunate; their lives are changed forever.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Mia:*  glad you are ok.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Mia:*  glad you are ok.


Thank you, LJ.   It has been a terrible week.


----------



## aerinha

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey YD.  Thanks for thinking of me.   It has been a terrible week for Houston and most of the Texas coast, but thankfully we did not suffer any flooding or storm damage.   I live on the San Jacinto River so it was scary watching the water rise, but it never came into our subdivision.   Please pray for those who were not so fortunate; their lives are changed forever.



Glad you are ok.  We didn't have that sort of flooding with Sandy, but i have never heard anything like that wind, it was terrifying.  I can't imagine how awful it is for Texas right now.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey YD.  Thanks for thinking of me.   It has been a terrible week for Houston and most of the Texas coast, but thankfully we did not suffer any flooding or storm damage.   I live on the San Jacinto River so it was scary watching the water rise, but it never came into our subdivision.   Please pray for those who were not so fortunate; their lives are changed forever.



Thanks so much for checking in!  I'm so happy to hear you did not suffer any flooding or storm damage! My nephew's family had to evacuate their neighborhood, but thankfully the water only went up to their garage and there was no flooding in the house. They had to be rescued by boat because the streets surrounding their subdivision were flooded and impassable. But others had it much worse. I'll continue to pray for everyone affected by Harvey.


----------



## MiaBorsa

aerinha said:


> Glad you are ok.  We didn't have that sort of flooding with Sandy, but i have never heard anything like that wind, it was terrifying.  I can't imagine how awful it is for Texas right now.


I have been through dozens of hurricanes since I have lived on the Gulf Coast most of my life.   To me, "Ike" in 2008 was the worst, though it was only a Cat 2 storm.   Harvey was a Cat 4 but was not a direct hit on Houston; it was the 61" of rain that has devastated the area.    I believe Sandy was a Cat 1 when it hit NJ, so imagine if it had been as strong as Harvey... yikes!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks so much for checking in!  I'm so happy to hear you did not suffer any flooding or storm damage! My nephew's family had to evacuate their neighborhood, but thankfully the water only went up to their garage and there was no flooding in the house. They had to be rescued by boat because the streets surrounding their subdivision were flooded and impassable. But others had it much worse. I'll continue to pray for everyone affected by Harvey.


Thanks, girl.   I'm sad for my city but so grateful that we didn't flood.   I'm glad your nephew's family is OK, too.   Will your hubby be coming to the area?


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, girl.   I'm sad for my city but so grateful that we didn't flood.   I'm glad your nephew's family is OK, too.   Will your hubby be coming to the area?


Thanks! They are doubly blessed because not only was their house spared, my nephew's in-laws live in an area of Houston that was spared from flooding.  They are comfortably living with his in-laws.

Hubs has been in Austin since August 26th. He had just returned home from helping with a training class in VA Friday afternoon and they told him to leave for Austin the next day. He flew into Dallas Saturday morning to catch his connecting flight to Austin. One hour before his flight was scheduled to leave all flights to Austin were cancelled. He rented a car and drove (I think he said three hours) to Austin. He may transfer to Houston once the office in Austin is up and running, but right now Austin is as close as they can get.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey YD.  Thanks for thinking of me.   It has been a terrible week for Houston and most of the Texas coast, but thankfully we did not suffer any flooding or storm damage.   I live on the San Jacinto River so it was scary watching the water rise, but it never came into our subdivision.   Please pray for those who were not so fortunate; their lives are changed forever.



Oh, I remembered that you lived near a river which raised my concern even more. Glad that you and yours faired well. Horrible for so many others affected by the storm. Yes, prayers indeed.


----------



## aerinha

Not a fun morning.  First email I read informed me of a fraudulent charge on my main cc.  Get that taken care of and realize my cell phone autobills to that card today so I had to scramble to put another card on my account.  I have Virgin Mobile with a grandfathered in great plan but dealing with them is a headache.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Not a fun morning.  First email I read informed me of a fraudulent charge on my main cc.  Get that taken care of and realize my cell phone autobills to that card today so I had to scramble to put another card on my account.  I have Virgin Mobile with a grandfathered in great plan but dealing with them is a headache.


What a nightmare to deal with this situation.  And more and more people are exposed due to the recent reported data breach at Equifax,  one of the 3 credit reporting companies.
Good luck.  I hope your problem was an isolated instance.


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> What a nightmare to deal with this situation.  And more and more people are exposed due to the recent reported data breach at Equifax,  one of the 3 credit reporting companies.
> Good luck.  I hope your problem was an isolated instance.


Hopefully.  They are sending me a new card but it will take 4-6 days and my cc company is based in Florida.


----------



## aerinha

This isn't a Dooney so I am posting it here. My first Kate Spade bag bought to resemble the Celine trapeze bag I covet. Rose bud charm is Lauren Conrad.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> This isn't a Dooney so I am posting it here. My first Kate Spade bag bought to resemble the Celine trapeze bag I covet. Rose bud charm is Lauren Conrad.
> View attachment 3895662


Very elegant.   Enjoy carrying your new treasure.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Birkin Handbag pictures and advertisements keep popping up on the right side of my screen when I'm on this site.  They are quite beautiful.  I'm especially fond of the ones that are over $20,000, in exotic leathers with platinum hardware.  Although the one I just saw in raisin color leather,
is quite lovely.   Reminds me of my new grape Alto Valentina.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> Birkin Handbag pictures and advertisements keep popping up on the right side of my screen when I'm on this site.  They are quite beautiful.  I'm especially fond of the ones that are over $20,000, in exotic leathers with platinum hardware.  Although the one I just saw in raisin color leather,
> is quite lovely.   Reminds me of my new grape Alto Valentina.


It’s lovely when we find something we love in our price range .


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> Birkin Handbag pictures and advertisements keep popping up on the right side of my screen when I'm on this site.  They are quite beautiful.  I'm especially fond of the ones that are over $20,000, in exotic leathers with platinum hardware.  Although the one I just saw in raisin color leather,
> is quite lovely.   Reminds me of my new grape Alto Valentina.



Look away LJ! Look away! I know how that tractor beam can work. Before you know it, you'll get sucked into the vortex and you'll never get out.[emoji23]


----------



## LifeIsDucky

lavenderjunkie said:


> Birkin Handbag pictures and advertisements keep popping up on the right side of my screen when I'm on this site.  They are quite beautiful.  I'm especially fond of the ones that are over $20,000, in exotic leathers with platinum hardware.  Although the one I just saw in raisin color leather,
> is quite lovely.   Reminds me of my new grape Alto Valentina.


I see them, too.  But the one they keep showing me is +$70,000.  Gulp!  Absolutely beautiful but for that price I should be able to drive in it.


----------



## MrsKC

Vera Bradley has two new fabrics I really like for winter . One is Snow Lotus and the other is a cute purple print (don’t remember the name). Their 30% off ended yesterday. I got a cross body in snow lotus. It’s a great size and had one of the best outside back slip pockets I have ever seen. Then I got a zip around RFID med size wallet in the purple print.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Vera Bradley has two new fabrics I really like for winter . One is Snow Lotus and the other is a cute purple print (don’t remember the name). Their 30% off ended yesterday. I got a cross body in snow lotus. It’s a great size and had one of the best outside back slip pockets I have ever seen. Then I got a zip around RFID med size wallet in the purple print.


Congrats on your VB items! Enjoy!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Congrats on your VB items! Enjoy!


Thanks RN!
Hope all is well with you and the grands .


----------



## aerinha

Squeeeee!!!  I am devoted to Aquatalia boots and watched their price soar from high to OUCH.  Have six pairs of their ankle boots that get heavy cold weather use for work and a pair of moto boots I live in on weekends.  Anyway, I wanted their Rhumbah high boots but at $750 a pair and a 13" calf circumference that women complain is too tight for the average leg I ignored the urge for several years.  I even held firm on black Friday when they were $188....yesterday they were $188 with an additonal 30% off making them $132 and then every kind of shippin including next day air was FREE.  So I bought because $750 down to $133 cannot be ignored lol.

Happy to report that they are not tight in the calf and are super comfy.  So weird to think I ordered them on my morning break at work yesterday and here they are today.


----------



## MrsKC

aerinha said:


> Squeeeee!!!  I am devoted to Aquatalia boots and watched their price soar from high to OUCH.  Have six pairs of their ankle boots that get heavy cold weather use for work and a pair of moto boots I live in on weekends.  Anyway, I wanted their Rhumbah high boots but at $750 a pair and a 13" calf circumference that women complain is too tight for the average leg I ignored the urge for several years.  I even held firm on black Friday when they were $188....yesterday they were $188 with an additonal 30% off making them $132 and then every kind of shippin including next day air was FREE.  So I bought because $750 down to $133 cannot be ignored lol.
> 
> Happy to report that they are not tight in the calf and are super comfy.  So weird to think I ordered them on my morning break at work yesterday and here they are today.


Yay!! Sounds like a great deal! I am not familiar with the brand. Any pics?


----------



## aerinha

MrsKC said:


> Yay!! Sounds like a great deal! I am not familiar with the brand. Any pics?



I never heard of the brand either until, for some reason, I got swept up in the royal wedding of William and Kate.  The Duchess wore the ankle boot version frequently so I bought them (my only full price pair) when they were still under $300.  Loved them and bought other colors on sale over the years, they change the ankle decoration annually.  Below are the ankle boots



She also wears the Rhumba high boot but the more she wore the brand the higher the price went.  I think these were $400 when I first became aware of them and now are $750 the ankle boots shot way up too 




I love them for looking scary high but being really comfy.  The suede is supposedly weatherproof, but I would not trudge through puddles or snow in mine.  On sale I highly reccomend, not on sale, much as I love mine, I do not think they are worth current retail.


----------



## MrsKC

aerinha said:


> I never heard of the brand either until, for some reason, I got swept up in the royal wedding of William and Kate.  The Duchess wore the ankle boot version frequently so I bought them (my only full price pair) when they were still under $300.  Loved them and bought other colors on sale over the years, they change the ankle decoration annually.  Below are the ankle boots
> View attachment 3912426
> 
> 
> She also wears the Rhumba high boot but the more she wore the brand the higher the price went.  I think these were $400 when I first became aware of them and now are $750 the ankle boots shot way up too
> 
> View attachment 3912425
> 
> 
> I love them for looking scary high but being really comfy.  The suede is supposedly weatherproof, but I would not trudge through puddles or snow in mine.  On sale I highly reccomend, not on sale, much as I love mine, I do not think they are worth current retail.


Those are really cute! Thank you for the pictures. The Dutchess always looks stunning. The boots do look comfy—even with the height. Enjoy your new boots! Kc


----------



## aerinha

I need an opinion please. I got this Tiffany mini Sevillana pendant and it is smaller than expected. Does it look too small? Ignore the tag if I take it off I can’t return it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I don't think it's too small.   The style now has been very tiny pendants,  sometimes more than one worn layered.  I think your circle pendant is very
lovely and doesn't need anything else with it.   To me it looks like a perfect everyday wear piece of jewelry.  I can't tell if it is encrusted with diamonds from the photo,  but with or without,  I think it's a very nice pendant and one you can get a lot of wear from.    But you need to be happy and sometimes expectations will affect how you see an item.   Let us know what you decide.


----------



## MrsKC

aerinha said:


> I need an opinion please. I got this Tiffany mini Sevillana pendant and it is smaller than expected. Does it look too small? Ignore the tag if I take it off I can’t return it.
> 
> View attachment 3974964


I think it is very elegant.


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> I don't think it's too small.   The style now has been very tiny pendants,  sometimes more than one worn layered.  I think your circle pendant is very
> lovely and doesn't need anything else with it.   To me it looks like a perfect everyday wear piece of jewelry.  I can't tell if it is encrusted with diamonds from the photo,  but with or without,  I think it's a very nice pendant and one you can get a lot of wear from.    But you need to be happy and sometimes expectations will affect how you see an item.   Let us know what you decide.



It is encrusted with diamonds.  I decided to return it.  I got it as a stand in for another piece that I couldn’t afford and thought it would do, but it didn’t wow me.  For its price it should be looooove.



MrsKC said:


> I think it is very elegant.



Thanks,


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> It is encrusted with diamonds.  I decided to return it.  I got it as a stand in for another piece that I couldn’t afford and thought it would do, but it didn’t wow me.  For its price it should be looooove.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,


Then you made the right decision.   Hope you find the perfect pendant at a great price.


----------



## aerinha

Snowing agian here in PA.  At least we didn’t get the high winds this time, but I did get off work and I do have salted caramel brownies baking in the oven.


----------



## RuedeNesle

aerinha said:


> Snowing agian here in PA.  At least we didn’t get the high winds this time, but I did get off work and I do have salted caramel brownies baking in the oven.


Glad you're safe at home. I'm in line at the grocery store as I type this.  Seriously thinking of getting out of line for some salted caramel......anything!  Enjoy and be safe if you travel outside!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I'm ready for spring.   Snowing here,  all afternoon.


----------



## aerinha

Just found out I get tomorrow off too.  I work in a school office and the district has too many buildings with nonpower to open, plus municipalities didn’t plow side streets so buses can’t get through.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm ready for spring.   Snowing here,  all afternoon.


Safe travels!


----------



## aerinha

Anyone else finding the closing of Toys R Us way more upsetting than you expected (or even think it should be)?  I haven’t really been a shopper there since the early 2000s when I gave up my Barbie collecting and my much younger cousins outgrew toys.  There was the occasional pop in just for fun, but even that vanished once I hit my 30s. 

 I set foot in my local one, the one I visited as a child, around Xmas looking for an Advent Calendar and, though the entrance was the same, felt like I stepped into an alien world once past the familiar tunnel door area.  It had been redesigned in a maze like fashion, gone were the long aisles and I had to keep looking all around islands of toys to make sure I wasn’t walking by what I wanted.  They new configuration made it tight to get by people with carts.  I found myself annoyed at the layout more than awed at the stock.  By the time I found the toy Advent calendars by another brand than the one I wanted, I wasn’t sure if that was it or if I missed mine in some tiny aisle along the way.

Exiting empty handed, I noted the once orderly checkout area lumped everything in to its own maze and there was now only one path out.  The exit, a glass enclosed atrium sort of thing, was exactly as I recalled sans the gumball machines.  It was sort of a balm after such a disappointing store experience.  They keep blaming Amazon, but if all stores are now like this, they ruined the shopping experience.

I keep thinking I should go for a last visit but to be honest I want to walk into the 1980s version in my mind, not the hot mess they created in the last ten years.

Sad.


----------



## RuedeNesle

aerinha said:


> Anyone else finding the closing of Toys R Us way more upsetting than you expected (or even think it should be)?  I haven’t really been a shopper there since the early 2000s when I gave up my Barbie collecting and my much younger cousins outgrew toys.  There was the occasional pop in just for fun, but even that vanished once I hit my 30s.
> 
> I set foot in my local one, the one I visited as a child, around Xmas looking for an Advent Calendar and, though the entrance was the same, felt like I stepped into an alien world once past the familiar tunnel door area.  It had been redesigned in a maze like fashion, gone were the long aisles and I had to keep looking all around islands of toys to make sure I wasn’t walking by what I wanted.  They new configuration made it tight to get by people with carts.  I found myself annoyed at the layout more than awed at the stock.  By the time I found the toy Advent calendars by another brand than the one I wanted, I wasn’t sure if that was it or if I missed mine in some tiny aisle along the way.
> 
> Exiting empty handed, I noted the once orderly checkout area lumped everything in to its own maze and there was now only one path out.  The exit, a glass enclosed atrium sort of thing, was exactly as I recalled sans the gumball machines.  It was sort of a balm after such a disappointing store experience.  They keep blaming Amazon, but if all stores are now like this, they ruined the shopping experience.
> 
> I keep thinking I should go for a last visit but to be honest I want to walk into the 1980s version in my mind, not the hot mess they created in the last ten years.
> 
> Sad.


My children, now 39 & 29, practically grew up at Toys R Us. I spent many long hours in the store with them as they gave very serious thought to what they wanted to spend their Christmas and Birthday money on. I joked that when they had children all I would ever buy them are Toys R Us gift cards so my children would have to spend as much time in Toys R Us as I did.  Of course, by the time they were adults you could shop online and they never had to set foot in a store.
I have been hearing Toys R Us was closing for a long time. I guess it's finally happening.  I cherish all memories with my children, even the ones at Toys R Us.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I've been reading articles about the Toys R Us closings.  They were bought out by a private equity firm a few years back and ended up with a lot of debt.   They didn't have money to invest in keeping the stores up to date and competitive,  since a lot of their revenue had to go to paying off on the debt.   Other factors, like internet shopping and other competitors didn't help,  but it seems the many causes were internal.   

I was in the store many years ago,  and I found it very hard to find what I was looking for.   I went in to shop for holiday gifts for my nieces and nephews, when they were young.  I didn't find much I wanted.   Maybe it was there,  but it wasn't arranged the way I would have done it,  so I couldn't find enough to interest me.

It's always sad when these stores close.   So many jobs lost.


----------



## MrsKC

Did anyone see the Radley Bags on the Q yesterday?
I like how smooth and clean they look.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> Did anyone see the Radley Bags on the Q yesterday?
> I like how smooth and clean they look.


MrsKC:  I just too a look.  I agree, some of the styles are very sleek looking.  I did check measurements and some of the bags seem smaller than I thought they would be, their depth was only around 3".
I wonder what the leather and craftsmanship are like in person.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> MrsKC:  I just too a look.  I agree, some of the styles are very sleek looking.  I did check measurements and some of the bags seem smaller than I thought they would be, their depth was only around 3".
> I wonder what the leather and craftsmanship are like in person.


I know—wondering what they are like in real life.....hmm. I also noted some were pretty narrow. I liked the bucket style hobo in the blush color. I will be checking the reviews .


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> I know—wondering what they are like in real life.....hmm. I also noted some were pretty narrow. I liked the bucket style hobo in the blush color. I will be checking the reviews .


MrsKC:  I have to admit I am a bit spoiled by Dooney leather quality and construction.  Now when I pick up another bag I'm always comparing it in my mind.  That which might have been acceptable to me years ago,  just doesn't measure up any more since I have a Dooney collection.  I check out the quality and thickness of the leather and the stitching and it can change my opinion of the handbag, no matter how much I like the color and the style.  I guess I've been indoctrinated into the club.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Did anyone see the Radley Bags on the Q yesterday?
> I like how smooth and clean they look.


Hi KC!
I recorded the show and watched it last night. I saw Radley bags IRL at Lord and Taylor a few years ago, before I moved here. I was so focused on Dooney at the time I didn't give them a serious look. I agree with you, looking at the show the bags look narrow. I think they'll get good reviews for the quality of the leather.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> MrsKC:  I have to admit I am a bit spoiled by Dooney leather quality and construction.  Now when I pick up another bag I'm always comparing it in my mind.  That which might have been acceptable to me years ago,  just doesn't measure up any more since I have a Dooney collection.  I check out the quality and thickness of the leather and the stitching and it can change my opinion of the handbag, no matter how much I like the color and the style.  I guess I've been indoctrinated into the club.


Yes the thickness of the leather is certainly a consideration and a reason we all love Dooney!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi KC!
> I recorded the show and watched it last night. I saw Radley bags IRL at Lord and Taylor a few years ago, before I moved here. I was so focused on Dooney at the time I didn't give them a serious look. I agree with you, looking at the show the bags look narrow. I think they'll get good reviews for the quality of the leather.


OK, RN—we will watch the reviews. Hope you are enjoying the grands this weekend. They are growing so fast! My grandson turned three in January. When he was here Monday he said, “Grandma, what are you talking about!” It was so cute—always something new.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> OK, RN—we will watch the reviews. Hope you are enjoying the grands this weekend. They are growing so fast! My grandson turned three in January. When he was here Monday he said, *“Grandma, what are you talking about!” It was so cute—always something new*.


Wow! He's three already! He is growing fast!
 That's the part I love best! You never know what they're going to say as they grow and learn. Recently my youngest granddaughter (6) was telling me about something she heard about that happened in the 1980's. I told her I remember it happening. She said, "You were alive in the 1980's? How are you in the new days?" Like the 80's were a hundred years ago, and I shouldn't still be alive in 2018. I told her, her mother was alive in the 1980's too. It just seems so ancient to to her! 

Outside of them making me feel like I'm a hundred and fifty, I'm really enjoying my time with them!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Wow! He's three already! He is growing fast!
> That's the part I love best! You never know what they're going to say as they grow and learn. Recently my youngest granddaughter (6) was telling me about something she heard about that happened in the 1980's. I told her I remember it happening. She said, "You were alive in the 1980's? How are you in the new days?" Like the 80's were a hundred years ago, and I shouldn't still be alive in 2018. I told her, her mother was alive in the 1980's too. It just seems so ancient to to her!
> 
> Outside of them making me feel like I'm a hundred and fifty, I'm really enjoying my time with them!


I know, hard to believe we were around in the 80’s ......and 70s, and 60’s and even before that lol!!
I am counting the years until retirement. It has been 6 months with no hair color—so maybe the next thing the little cutie will tell me is,”grandma you look old”. 
Enjoy your weekend. Kc


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> I know, hard to believe we were around in the 80’s ......and 70s, and 60’s and even before that lol!!
> I am counting the years until retirement. It has been 6 months with no hair color—so maybe the next thing the little cutie will tell me is,”grandma you look old”.
> Enjoy your weekend. Kc


 Enjoy your weekend too!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

MrsKC said:


> I know—wondering what they are like in real life.....hmm. I also noted some were pretty narrow. I liked the bucket style hobo in the blush color. I will be checking the reviews .


I purchased a color block Crossbody Radley from their first show on the Q last year.  When I got it, I thought it was pretty and a nice size and tucked it away.  A few weeks later I took it out of the plastic.  I knew right away it was going back.  The leather strap felt more like cardboard and there was no way that strap was ever going to smooth out.  The quality was OK but not as good as Dooney.  I quickly shipped it back before the return deadline.  Cute bag though.


----------



## MrsKC

LifeIsDucky said:


> I purchased a color block Crossbody Radley from their first show on the Q last year.  When I got it, I thought it was pretty and a nice size and tucked it away.  A few weeks later I took it out of the plastic.  I knew right away it was going back.  The leather strap felt more like cardboard and there was no way that strap was ever going to smooth out.  The quality was OK but not as good as Dooney.  I quickly shipped it back before the return deadline.  Cute bag though.


Oh thank you for letting us know how you liked it. How a bag “feels” is so important! Happy Easter.


----------



## RuedeNesle

LifeIsDucky said:


> I purchased a color block Crossbody Radley from their first show on the Q last year.  When I got it, I thought it was pretty and a nice size and tucked it away.  A few weeks later I took it out of the plastic.  I knew right away it was going back.  The leather strap felt more like cardboard and there was no way that strap was ever going to smooth out.  The quality was OK but not as good as Dooney.  I quickly shipped it back before the return deadline.  Cute bag though.


Hi LID!
Thanks for the review! They do look nice, but how a bag feels is just as important.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB*:  have you seen the new 'sapphire' blue Brahmin handbags?   I think that we will both need to add at least 1 to our collections.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB*:  have you seen the new 'sapphire' blue Brahmin handbags?   I think that we will both need to add at least 1 to our collections.


I think I did. I remember seeing a pretty blue one at Macy's and I think it was sapphire. And ITA, we need at least one!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Hi everyone, I thought you might like to see the bag offerings from the latest Brahmin Tent Sale in Fairhaven, Mass. It was overwhelming. I’m still regretting leaving a couple behind and after looking at the video, I even missed a few. [emoji12]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> Hi everyone, I thought you might like to see the bag offerings from the latest Brahmin Tent Sale in Fairhaven, Mass. It was overwhelming. I’m still regretting leaving a couple behind and after looking at the video, I even missed a few. [emoji12]



*YD:*  great video.  You make every handbag look so good.  I would have needed a moving truck if I'd been to the Tent Sale.  Glad you had a good time and found treasures.


----------



## BadWolf10

YankeeDooney said:


> Hi everyone, I thought you might like to see the bag offerings from the latest Brahmin Tent Sale in Fairhaven, Mass. It was overwhelming. I’m still regretting leaving a couple behind and after looking at the video, I even missed a few. [emoji12]


I haven't really looked at Brahmin much before. But that bag in the pic is amazing.... I may have to look again.... Looks like you had a great time!!! So many beautiful bags!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I haven't really looked at Brahmin much before. But that bag in the pic is amazing.... I may have to look again.... Looks like you had a great time!!! So many beautiful bags!



*BW:*   Brahmin handbags are lovely and good quality.   Very different  look compared to  Dooney.  While Brahmin does have pebbled and smooth leathers,  their focus seems to be embossed leathers like croco and snake and also styles that feature multiple textures and sometimes in different colors.   After a sea of solid color Dooney handbags (or those with contrasting trim),  the Brahmin styles make a refreshing addition to a handbag collection,  especially if you love exotic leathers.

You can find Brahmin styles in hobo,  tote, satchel, and cross body.  So there is a style option for different needs.   Totes seem to be one of their featured handbag styles.  .Many of the Dooney collectors are also Brahmin lovers (collectors).


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## RuedeNesle

BaguetteBlonde said:


> Have a great week everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4096466


Hi BB!  I completely agree!
You have a great week too!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi BB!  I completely agree!
> You have a great week too!


Thank you


----------



## MrsKC

I was thinking I would like to have a City FoldOver in Taupe. I have been watching them and the prices have been coming down. Yesterday the Dooney site had it for $89. Then a few hours later the Dooney site had it for $126. ILD had it for $118.......geez.....
I got frustrated with them and and went to TJ Maxx today . I got another Vince Camuto for $44!! It is a nude/blush shade, super soft and can hold a bit more than the fold over could have. The Dooney pricing games worked out in my favor. Plus they have a ridiculous add on their Facebook page.  My frustration with Dooney ended up in a new VC for my collection.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> I was thinking I would like to have a City FoldOver in Taupe. I have been watching them and the prices have been coming down. Yesterday the Dooney site had it for $89. Then a few hours later the Dooney site had it for $126. ILD had it for $118.......geez.....
> I got frustrated with them and and went to TJ Maxx today . I got another Vince Camuto for $44!! It is a nude/blush shade, super soft and can hold a bit more than the fold over could have. The Dooney pricing games worked out in my favor. Plus they have a ridiculous add on their Facebook page.  My frustration with Dooney ended up in a new VC for my collection.


Enjoy your new handbag.  Glad you found something you love at a great sale price.


----------



## aerinha

Haven’t been posting much lately as I have been on a pretty successful ban...until today when a non purse holy grail appeared and I jumped on it.  I am so excited .i had to share my news.  Several years ago I saw this antique locket, round not heart shaped but the engraving was the same, and it was already sold.  I was crushed as I adored it (Cleo is a fave of mine). Obsessive internet searching began and I found at least two examples (also already sold) that had the Cleopatra motif with varying borders around the locket’s edge.  About 2 years ago I found it with just Cleo on it, no asp or flower.  I bought it because after years that was the best I could find, but could never shake the need for the full picture.  A couple months back ebay had one with Cleo but three stones instead of the asp and flower so I passed.  Tonight I randomly decided to Google antique egyptian locket and THIS beauty appeared!  The full image and in a heart shape which I have never seen it on before.  This not only makes it stand out from all the other examples I have seen, but also makes it different enough from the one I already have so I don’t feel like I have two of the same thing.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your new handbag.  Glad you found something you love at a great sale price.


Thanks LJ.


----------



## MrsKC

aerinha said:


> Haven’t been posting much lately as I have been on a pretty successful ban...until today when a non purse holy grail appeared and I jumped on it.  I am so excited .i had to share my news.  Several years ago I saw this antique locket, round not heart shaped but the engraving was the same, and it was already sold.  I was crushed as I adored it (Cleo is a fave of mine). Obsessive internet searching began and I found at least two examples (also already sold) that had the Cleopatra motif with varying borders around the locket’s edge.  About 2 years ago I found it with just Cleo on it, no asp or flower.  I bought it because after years that was the best I could find, but could never shake the need for the full picture.  A couple months back ebay had one with Cleo but three stones instead of the asp and flower so I passed.  Tonight I randomly decided to Google antique egyptian locket and THIS beauty appeared!  The full image and in a heart shape which I have never seen it on before.  This not only makes it stand out from all the other examples I have seen, but also makes it different enough from the one I already have so I don’t feel like I have two of the same thing.


Your patience and perseverance paid off! Glad you found what you wanted!


----------



## MrsKC

MrsKC said:


> I was thinking I would like to have a City FoldOver in Taupe. I have been watching them and the prices have been coming down. Yesterday the Dooney site had it for $89. Then a few hours later the Dooney site had it for $126. ILD had it for $118.......geez.....
> I got frustrated with them and and went to TJ Maxx today . I got another Vince Camuto for $44!! It is a nude/blush shade, super soft and can hold a bit more than the fold over could have. The Dooney pricing games worked out in my favor. Plus they have a ridiculous add on their Facebook page.  My frustration with Dooney ended up in a new VC for my collection.


Here are both of my VC bags. The one on the right was $44 .


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Here are both of my VC bags. The one on the right was $44 .


Hi KC!
I love both, but I think the one on the right would be great to use when I take buses and walk around the city. The outside zipper pocket looks like a perfect size and easy to access.
Congrats on getting it at such a great price! I may have to check out Marshall's this weekend. There are no TJ Maxx stores in my immediate area.


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi KC!
> I love both, but I think the one on the right would be great to use when I take buses and walk around the city. The outside zipper pocket looks like a perfect size and easy to access.
> Congrats on getting it at such a great price! I may have to check out Marshall's this weekend. There are no TJ Maxx stores in my immediate area.


I hope your shopping excursion at Marshalls is productive! I really like this little bag. There is a center slip that you can put your phone in without actually having to open or unzip anything.


----------



## Lilybarb

@RuedeNesle - Our conversation in the Dooney Deals No Chat thread regarding your great pics from TJMaxx got squashed so I’m posting here.  I went down the street to Marshall’s - I’m always confusing Marshall’s with TJ’s - & they had only 1 Dooney, a zip-zip. They had maybe a dozen Pebble Leather zip clutch wallets, most all in blush or caramel. One pink but it was pretty beat up. I was shocked at how many older versions of MKors bags that were on the shelves. Having never really shopped these stores’ handbag sections before, your pics changed that!  
Anyhoo, Hope you have a stellar weekend!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> @RuedeNesle - Our conversation in the Dooney Deals No Chat thread regarding your great pics from TJMaxx got squashed so I’m posting here.  I went down the street to Marshall’s - I’m always confusing Marshall’s with TJ’s - & they had only 1 Dooney, a zip-zip. They had maybe a dozen Pebble Leather zip clutch wallets, most all in blush or caramel. One pink but it was pretty beat up. I was shocked at how many older versions of MKors bags that were on the shelves. Having never really shopped these stores’ handbag sections before, your pics changed that!
> Anyhoo, Hope you have a stellar weekend!


 It's funny because I was wondering if anything would happen, and now I know. Next time I'll be more careful where I post.
See? That's what I usually find at my Marshall's - one or two Dooney bags. But no wallets. I haven't been to a TJ Maxx in a while, but I did see one or two Dooney bags the last time I went. Marshall's and TJ Maxx are a hit or miss (mostly miss) with Dooney, but it's worth stopping in every now and then if you're in the neighborhood.
You have a great weekend too!


----------



## MrsKC

I decided to go to one of the local antique shops this am. There are several different  (probably 100 or so) vendors at the one I went to today. Some vendors had beautiful items! Anyway, there is a long glass case, floor to ceiling along the entire back wall of the building and items in the case are locked. One case had handbags . I spotted a LV Neverful on the top shelf and several coach bags. The Neverful had a $155 price tag on it. Of course, I had to have them unlock the case—I was so skeptical. So the guy unlocked the case and the smell of plastic about knocked me over. Everything about the bag was awful. I could not believe someone would pay $155 for a fake LV. I have no idea what the knock-offs run, but that is nuts! Just had to share . Hope everyone has been enjoying their week and their new treasures.


----------



## Bestbagyet

MrsKC said:


> I decided to go to one of the local antique shops this am. There are several different  (probably 100 or so) vendors at the one I went to today. Some vendors had beautiful items! Anyway, there is a long glass case, floor to ceiling along the entire back wall of the building and items in the case are locked. One case had handbags . I spotted a LV Neverful on the top shelf and several coach bags. The Neverful had a $155 price tag on it. Of course, I had to have them unlock the case—I was so skeptical. So the guy unlocked the case and the smell of plastic about knocked me over. Everything about the bag was awful. I could not believe someone would pay $155 for a fake LV. I have no idea what the knock-offs run, but that is nuts! Just had to share . Hope everyone has been enjoying their week and their new treasures.


 I would rather pay $155.00 for an authentic and new D&B then carry a knock-off, however to each his/her own. There is market for these type of bags, just not something I would spend hard earned money on. I won't knock (no pun intended) the people who do buy knock-offs, except for the fact many designers lose revenue as a result of design theft.


----------



## aerinha

Pretty sure, or as sure as I can be looking at online pics, that I jut bought a real ostrich skin bag for $73!  Seller listed it as faux ostrich, but I own two real ostrich bags and this has all the hallmarks of a real deal.  It is in a kelly style and is a peanut brittle color.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Pretty sure, or as sure as I can be looking at online pics, that I jut bought a real ostrich skin bag for $73!  Seller listed it as faux ostrich, but I own two real ostrich bags and this has all the hallmarks of a real deal.  It is in a kelly style and is a peanut brittle color.


That would be amazing.  Post pics and your impressions when you get it.


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> That would be amazing.  Post pics and your impressions when you get it.



Will do.  Assuming it’s not a bait and switch, I am about 95% sure it is genuine.  Bumps not uniform, marks from the feathers being plucked on the bumps and parts on the back have little or no bumps which they don’t do on faux ostrich bags.


----------



## aerinha

My ostrich kelly style bag arrived and it is real ostrich although it is lined in velvet or something rather than suede or leather. For what I paid I am ok with it, but it has a few pen, dirt and other assorted marks that oddly weren’t in the listing pics . 

It is a carmel color and has nice quill marks on the front



The back has a pen mark and lacks quill marks in places, which is what tipped me off that it was genuine not faux ostrich 


I thought the back flap was a pocket, but it is an easy access port


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> My ostrich kelly style bag arrived and it is real ostrich although it is lined in velvet or something rather than suede or leather. For what I paid I am ok with it, but it has a few pen, dirt and other assorted marks that oddly weren’t in the listing pics .
> 
> It is a carmel color and has nice quill marks on the front
> View attachment 4328160
> 
> 
> The back has a pen mark and lacks quill marks in places, which is what tipped me off that it was genuine not faux ostrich
> View attachment 4328161
> 
> I thought the back flap was a pocket, but it is an easy access port
> View attachment 4328159


Congratulations on your score.   That's a beautiful handbag.   And yes,  it's quite typical for the back of a real ostrich handbag to be made from a part of the skin without quills.   I don't know if they do that on the $$$$$$ handbags,  but I've seen it quite often on other real ostrich handbags.

Are there any labels on the inside of the handbag?


----------



## aerinha

lavenderjunkie said:


> Congratulations on your score.   That's a beautiful handbag.   And yes,  it's quite typical for the back of a real ostrich handbag to be made from a part of the skin without quills.   I don't know if they do that on the $$$$$$ handbags,  but I've seen it quite often on other real ostrich handbags.
> 
> Are there any labels on the inside of the handbag?



No obvious label, In better light I want to check the pocket. I was a bit rattled when I got home thanks to an unexpectedly snowy drive home and bad roads.

I remember someone in the Hermes forum once posting a pic of an ostrich birkin she was offered that had bald spots on part of it.  Not as bad as my bag, but not what you would expect or should get at that price point from a company like H.


----------



## aerinha

I went over it this morning and there are no labels at all.  I have two ostrich birkin style bags I bought new that have no identifying marks either.


----------



## aerinha

Has anyone seen these birkin inspired canvas bags?  I was on the hunt for something else when i found them. Apparently Bella Hadid carried a 25cm or smaller one made by a Japanese company out of vintage Army canvas bags.


----------



## aerinha

Teddy Blake 12” Caty from Poshmark arrived today. New I would have wanted SHW but at the price I paid gold will do. Glad I went 12” not 10”


----------



## Lilybarb

@RuedeNesle, oh dear, I am sincerely so sorry you’re sad today. That’s terrible for those poor families of those on the plane, and for your nephew, especially it being his first. What a blow to the psyche. I will send prayers for both your hearts. Gentle cyber hug your way....


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> @RuedeNesle, oh dear, I am sincerely so sorry you’re sad today. That’s terrible for those poor families of those on the plane, and for your nephew, especially it being his first. What a blow to the psyche. I will send prayers for both your hearts. Gentle cyber hug your way....


Thanks very much for your hugs and prayers. It reminds us how quickly our lives can change.
Thanks also for bumping it in this thread. I vascillated about posting it because I didn't want to hijack the other thread.
Just a small clarification, it was my nephew's first pickup for the day. He's been doing the job for a few months. He was a flight attendant for Atlas Air before he switched to another carrier.  One day his youngest daughter asked him why the big duck they were watching doesn't leave the smaller ducks. He told her because they're a family and you don't leave your family. Then she told him he must not be part of her family because he keeps leaving. That's when he stopped being a FA and took this job. He wanted to be home with his family every night.


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks very much for your hugs and prayers. It reminds us how quickly our lives can change.
> Thanks also for bumping it in this thread. I vascillated about posting it because I didn't want to hijack the other thread.
> Just a small clarification, it was my nephew's first pickup for the day. He's been doing the job for a few months. He was a flight attendant for Atlas Air before he switched to another carrier.  One day his youngest daughter asked him why the big duck they were watching doesn't leave the smaller ducks. He told her because they're a family and you don't leave your family. Then she told him he must not be part of her family because he keeps leaving. That's when he stopped being a FA and took this job. He wanted to be home with his family every night.


Oooh, out the mouths of babes! 
He’s a good daddy!  I didn’t know anything about the crash but looked it up after you told me about it. It’s pretty obvious it was mechanical. Those planes should be grounded prior to reaching the age of that plane, in my (irrelevant) opinion. The rest of your nephew’s day (on that day) must have been like he was in a bad dream - he must be a tough one! So true, we don’t know when anyone, ourselves included, are going to be taken home. Don’t know that we could change any of it though, as the story is already written and only the the Author is privy. 
 Hang in there sweet lady.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Oooh, out the mouths of babes!
> He’s a good daddy!  I didn’t know anything about the crash but looked it up after you told me about it. It’s pretty obvious it was mechanical. Those planes should be grounded prior to reaching the age of that plane, in my (irrelevant) opinion. The rest of your nephew’s day (on that day) must have been like he was in a bad dream - he must be a tough one! So true, we don’t know when anyone, ourselves included, are going to be taken home. Don’t know that we could change any of it though, as the story is already written and only the the Author is privy.
> Hang in there sweet lady.


Thanks LB!


----------



## Lilybarb

@RuedeNesle, hope you’re having a good day, & find something to have a good laugh at. Always good for the heart! ❤️ As a matter of fact, I wish that for all, myself included!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> @RuedeNesle, hope you’re having a good day, & find something to have a good laugh at. Always good for the heart! ❤️ As a matter of fact, I wish that for all, myself included!


Thanks LB!
A long time ago I vowed to smile as soon as I wake up each morning. (It's easier to do when I look at myself in the mirror because I actually laugh! ) There's always something to have a good laugh about throughout the day, especially if you try to laugh instead of getting frustrated about some things.


----------



## diamond2171

Lilybarb said:


> @RuedeNesle - Our conversation in the Dooney Deals No Chat thread regarding your great pics from TJMaxx got squashed so I’m posting here.  I went down the street to Marshall’s - I’m always confusing Marshall’s with TJ’s - & they had only 1 Dooney, a zip-zip. They had maybe a dozen Pebble Leather zip clutch wallets, most all in blush or caramel. One pink but it was pretty beat up. I was shocked at how many older versions of MKors bags that were on the shelves. Having never really shopped these stores’ handbag sections before, your pics changed that!
> Anyhoo, Hope you have a stellar weekend!


this website carries alot of older style http://www.londonluggageshop.com/cart/search.php?mode=search&page=1


----------



## Lilybarb

diamond2171 said:


> this website carries alot of older style http://www.londonluggageshop.com/cart/search.php?mode=search&page=1


@diamond2171, wow that’s a really interesting site. Thank you so much Di!!  Have you purchased from this site?


----------



## Jujuma

aerinha said:


> Teddy Blake 12” Caty from Poshmark arrived today. New I would have wanted SHW but at the price I paid gold will do. Glad I went 12” not 10”
> View attachment 4341601



Why are you glad you did 12”? Can you please give full dimensions of bag? Very nice bag! I’ve been debating getting one. Thank you!


----------



## aerinha

Jujuma said:


> Why are you glad you did 12”? Can you please give full dimensions of bag? Very nice bag! I’ve been debating getting one. Thank you!



I have her put away so I can’t easily do a measurement right now, but I am so glad I went 12” instead of 10”.  The 12 is on par with a birkin 30, so it has enough room for what I carry daily plus space for extra if I need it.  Once I saw the 12 I knew a 10 would have been too small.


----------



## aerinha

Excuse me while I scream. Friday the UPS driver dumped my project bag on the front step at work and forged my coworkers name an hour and twenty minutes after she clocked out and thirty minutes after I left.  Today the signatured required bag I had shipped and that took over a week to arrive for some reason, he claimed he was unable to deliver at 3:25 when I was there until 4 and he never even drove by!  Tried to do pick up at my local UPS store for tomorrow to just remove the lying forger from the equations, but without the new tracking number on the “we missed you” yellow sticky, it won’t let me.

Called UPS, got someone I couldn’t understand who giggled when she wasn’t saying “mhmm” over everything I said. First she told me pick up wasn’t and option, then wanted to leave it for pick up somewhere a half hour away, refused to send it to the place ten minutes from work that is on my way home, then wanted me to go somewhere an hour awaynto get it.  I told her just have it delivered if I can’t get it from the local place, but she kept saying someone would call me about where to pick it up.

Aside from my frustration, I am now stressing that my bag will be held somewhere I can’t get to with no further delivery attempts made because call center woman wasn’t listening and doesn’t fully understand English.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Excuse me while I scream. Friday the UPS driver dumped my project bag on the front step at work and forged my coworkers name an hour and twenty minutes after she clocked out and thirty minutes after I left.  Today the signatured required bag I had shipped and that took over a week to arrive for some reason, he claimed he was unable to deliver at 3:25 when I was there until 4 and he never even drove by!  Tried to do pick up at my local UPS store for tomorrow to just remove the lying forger from the equations, but without the new tracking number on the “we missed you” yellow sticky, it won’t let me.
> 
> Called UPS, got someone I couldn’t understand who giggled when she wasn’t saying “mhmm” over everything I said. First she told me pick up wasn’t and option, then wanted to leave it for pick up somewhere a half hour away, refused to send it to the place ten minutes from work that is on my way home, then wanted me to go somewhere an hour awaynto get it.  I told her just have it delivered if I can’t get it from the local place, but she kept saying someone would call me about where to pick it up.
> 
> Aside from my frustration, I am now stressing that my bag will be held somewhere I can’t get to with no further delivery attempts made because call center woman wasn’t listening and doesn’t fully understand English.


Grrrr…. I feel your frustration.  Try calling l back and talk to someone else and see if you can make the arrangements you want.


----------



## aerinha

I love Kate Middleton’s Tods bag in gray but it was in too big a size, sold out in gray and way too expensive so I was thrilled to find a mini in a light color to rehab. They said it had discolored spots and scuffs so I expected it to be a guilt free dye project. I started posting about it in the Tods forum but no one seems interested so I thought I would post off topic here where people do rehabs 

Part 1- arrival pics 
On each half of this side she had white spots and a pen line



Handles are dark



Corners are black and might be scuffed


Each side from a far


----------



## aerinha

I have her a clean with Lexol wipes who call for a follow up with a damp and dry cloth. The white spots turned out to be gunk and came off and the corners were just dirty not scuffed. I was doubting my decision to dye given its better than expected condition and the craftsmanship when there was an incident and what I did to remove the ink took out the color. Grrr!  I used Apple conditioner  and it helped some but the marks I made remain

Part 2 -Post cleaning & conditioning & stupidity 

Handles cleaned up ok but still dark


Fixed edge coat tear by gluing it down and covering it with clear paint


This is the same corner as above but cleaner and pointier now



This is the after conditioning of my ink removal fail. I didn’t take a pic of the in between, this is after I consigned twice. Up close it’s liveable



Back a bit it’s bad 


I tested the gray dye I bought on the strap and it didn’t dry after 24 hours and wiped off with a towel. So much for penetrating dyes . 

Stay tuned for part 3


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> I have her a clean with Lexol wipes who call for a follow up with a damp and dry cloth. The white spots turned out to be gunk and came off and the corners were just dirty not scuffed. I was doubting my decision to dye given its better than expected condition and the craftsmanship when there was an incident and what I did to remove the ink took out the color. Grrr!  I used Apple conditioner  and it helped some but the marks I made remain
> 
> Part 2 -Post cleaning & conditioning & stupidity
> 
> Handles cleaned up ok but still dark
> View attachment 4387694
> 
> Fixed edge coat tear by gluing it down and covering it with clear paint
> View attachment 4387691
> 
> This is the same corner as above but cleaner and pointier now
> View attachment 4387693
> 
> 
> This is the after conditioning of my ink removal fail. I didn’t take a pic of the in between, this is after I consigned twice. Up close it’s liveable
> View attachment 4387690
> 
> 
> Back a bit it’s bad
> View attachment 4387695
> 
> I tested the gray dye I bought on the strap and it didn’t dry after 24 hours and wiped off with a towel. So much for penetrating dyes .
> 
> Stay tuned for part 3


Good luck.  Hope you can improve it enough to enjoy using it.


----------



## aerinha

Other than perfume removal, my Tods is done.  I mixed acrylic paints to cover the white spots I created.  




I made a darker batch to go over the cracked edging


And did what I could with the dark handles


----------



## lavenderjunkie

aerinha said:


> Other than perfume removal, my Tods is done.  I mixed acrylic paints to cover the white spots I created.
> View attachment 4392477
> 
> View attachment 4392476
> 
> I made a darker batch to go over the cracked edging
> View attachment 4392479
> 
> And did what I could with the dark handles
> View attachment 4392478


Great job.  Enjoy the handbag.


----------



## Lilybarb

aerinha said:


> Other than perfume removal, my Tods is done.  I mixed acrylic paints to cover the white spots I created.
> View attachment 4392477
> 
> View attachment 4392476
> 
> I made a darker batch to go over the cracked edging
> View attachment 4392479
> 
> And did what I could with the dark handles
> View attachment 4392478


Wow. After all your time and effort put into this bag, hope you enjoy carrying 10x’s over!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hi, everyone!   I haven't been around these parts in a while.   Hope all of you are doing well.   It seems like the Dooney board isn't getting as much traffic as it used to.   

I'm still a bag hound but not as much as I used to be.   I guess I'll never stop loving great handbags, though.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Hi, everyone!   I haven't been around these parts in a while.   Hope all of you are doing well.   It seems like the Dooney board isn't getting as much traffic as it used to.
> 
> I'm still a bag hound but not as much as I used to be.   I guess I'll never stop loving great handbags, though.


Hi Sarah! 
It's great to see your post! I'm doing well and I hope the same for you! Yesterday my sister and I flew home from two weeks in Paris. It was wonderful! (And hot!)  I hope you and your family are having a great Summer!
My budget doesn't allow me to buy a lot bags these days. I have to purchase bags that are functional as well as good looking so I'll carry them longer. I bought a "Sac Rouge" (the nic you said I should have ) in Paris during the Soldes. It's a "Galeries Lafayette" brand. With 60% off I only paid $25.00 U.S. dollars!  I couldn't afford to go to Paris and spend a lot of money on bags in Paris. 



Hope you check in every now and then!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hey Marcia!   Ooooh, Paris!!   Did you go to the "Rue de Nesle??"      Your new red bag is gorgeous, and what a deal!   Congrats!   

I have slowed down my bag insanity, but I still fall for the occasional pretty face!   Seems like a lot of the old gang has moved on from TFP.   I still look in from time to time, though.   Nice to "see" you.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Hi *MB,* good to hear from you again.  Hope your Paris trip was as wonderful as it sounds.   Glad you have a little treasure to remind you of the adventure.

I think that many of us have slowed down our handbag purchases,  for a variety of reasons.  When the collection gets so big you can't enjoy using enough of them,  it's time to shop in your own closet.   That's what I keep telling myself.   And lack of space makes it difficult to add too many more bags to the mix.

As for TPF,  I still try to come by regularly.   But I think a lot of ladies have move over to other social media groups.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> Hi *MB,* good to hear from you again.  Hope your Paris trip was as wonderful as it sounds.   Glad you have a little treasure to remind you of the adventure.
> 
> I think that many of us have slowed down our handbag purchases,  for a variety of reasons.  When the collection gets so big you can't enjoy using enough of them,  it's time to shop in your own closet.   That's what I keep telling myself.   And lack of space makes it difficult to add too many more bags to the mix.
> 
> As for TPF,  I still try to come by regularly.   But I think a lot of ladies have move over to other social media groups.


Hey LJ.   Nice to "see" you!   I'm afraid I didn't go to Paris; that was RuedeNesle!   I can only dream.   

I enjoy my bags but I have purged a lot and given them to my daughters, son's wives, sister, etc.  I will always have more than I need, though!!      I guess I will always have a weakness for a great handbag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey Marcia!   Ooooh, Paris!!  * Did you go to the "Rue de Nesle??"   *   Your new red bag is gorgeous, and what a deal!   Congrats!
> 
> I have slowed down my bag insanity, but I still fall for the occasional pretty face!   Seems like a lot of the old gang has moved on from TFP.   I still look in from time to time, though.   Nice to "see" you.


Yes we did!  We passed the street on our way to one of our favorite stores for notebooks, Buci News. We discovered it when my sister lived on Rue de Nesle.
Thanks! This is my first bag in this style and it's working out very well! I bought it Monday, July 15th and carried it the rest of my time in Paris and I will continue to use it as my every day bag. Having a separate place to put my phone and Navigo card made them easy and quick to access, and my other items were securely zipped in the main compartment.


----------



## Lilybarb

@RuedeNesle, your bag is gorgeous! And special because it was in Paris waiting for you! 
Seeing the inside of your bag - wow. You carry so little! Makes me feel like such a slob.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> @RuedeNesle, your bag is gorgeous! And special because it was in Paris waiting for you!
> Seeing the inside of your bag - wow. You carry so little! Makes me feel like such a slob.


Hi LB!
Thanks very much! I went to Paris determined to find a red bag I could carry every day as a reminder of my trip. I was worried because an every day bag for me has to have enough room to carry my essentials (a notebook is always a part of that), plus a little more if needed, but not too big.  And it has to be easy to use, secure on buses, not weigh me down, and I don't have to baby it.  I not only found a red bag like that, but I lucked up on such a great price! 
As far as the contents, I've been trying to downsize my stuff since I moved in 2014. If you were to look at some of my old "what's in my bag" pics in the Dooney and MK forums, you'd be shocked at how far I've come!  Walking up hills in SF, and running for buses required me to downsize. I was carrying loaded medium to large tote bags when I moved here. I never thought I'd carry so little now. Recently I was "playing" in my bag closet and pulled out a couple of tote bags I used to carry. I laughed at how big and empty they looked after I transferred my current contents.


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LB!
> Thanks very much! I went to Paris determined to find a red bag I could carry every day as a reminder of my trip. I was worried because an every day bag for me has to have enough room to carry my essentials (a notebook is always a part of that), plus a little more if needed, but not too big.  And it has to be easy to use, secure on buses, not weigh me down, and I don't have to baby it.  I not only found a red bag like that, but I lucked up on such a great price!
> As far as the contents, I've been trying to downsize my stuff since I moved in 2014. If you were to look at some of my old "what's in my bag" pics in the Dooney and MK forums, you'd be shocked at how far I've come!  Walking up hills in SF, and running for buses required me to downsize. I was carrying loaded medium to large tote bags when I moved here. I never thought I'd carry so little now. Recently I was "playing" in my bag closet and pulled out a couple of tote bags I used to carry. I laughed at how big and empty they looked after I transferred my current contents.


Rue, you have downsized and perfected what works for you admirably.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Rue, you have downsized and perfected what works for you admirably.


Thanks LB!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LB!
> Thanks very much! I went to Paris determined to find a red bag I could carry every day as a reminder of my trip. I was worried because an every day bag for me has to have enough room to carry my essentials (a notebook is always a part of that), plus a little more if needed, but not too big.  And it has to be easy to use, secure on buses, not weigh me down, and I don't have to baby it.  I not only found a red bag like that, but I lucked up on such a great price!
> As far as the contents, I've been trying to downsize my stuff since I moved in 2014. If you were to look at some of my old "what's in my bag" pics in the Dooney and MK forums, you'd be shocked at how far I've come!  Walking up hills in SF, and running for buses required me to downsize. I was carrying loaded medium to large tote bags when I moved here. I never thought I'd carry so little now. Recently I was "playing" in my bag closet and pulled out a couple of tote bags I used to carry. I laughed at how big and empty they looked after I transferred my current contents.


I have to admire you for being able to downsize what you carry.   I wish I could feel comfortable without my 'back-up' items.   Between bandages, meds, and other items I rarely use,  I fill up a large Dooney Carrington pouch.   Add in a cell phone, wallet, 2 sets of key, and other misc.  and my handbags get heavy and require more space. I even carry the empty eyeglass case,  just in case I have to take my glasses off!   Gone are the days I could carry a small clutch to a dressy event.   Now I leave home prepared for at least an overnight stay!


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> I have to admire you for being able to downsize what you carry.   I wish I could feel comfortable without my 'back-up' items.   Between bandages, meds, and other items I rarely use,  I fill up a large Dooney Carrington pouch.   Add in a cell phone, wallet, 2 sets of key, and other misc.  and my handbags get heavy and require more space. I even carry the empty eyeglass case,  just in case I have to take my glasses off!   Gone are the days I could carry a small clutch to a dressy event.  * Now I leave home prepared for at least an overnight stay!  *


 My bags used to be full like that and my family would ask me if I'm coming back.  
I still carry Neosporin, Systane, bandages, handwipes, lens cleaners and a compact mirror. They're in the red RM pouch. I have a travel size Nivea cream, pill case, MAC lipstick, Smith's lip balm, two pens, and small notebook in the zipper and slip pockets. My small MK zip around wallet, sunglasses, and gum are in the main compartment with my RM pouch. My phone and Clipper card are in the big slip pocket. And I keep two small packs of tissues in the outside back slip pocket. That's pretty much all I need on a daily basis. But there's room for my phone charger and cord if I need to carry them.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

RuedeNesle said:


> My bags used to be full like that and my family would ask me if I'm coming back.
> I still carry Neosporin, Systane, bandages, handwipes, lens cleaners and a compact mirror. They're in the red RM pouch. I have a travel size Nivea cream, pill case, MAC lipstick, Smith's lip balm, two pens, and small notebook in the zipper and slip pockets. My small MK zip around wallet, sunglasses, and gum are in the main compartment with my RM pouch. My phone and Clipper card are in the big slip pocket. And I keep two small packs of tissues in the outside back slip pocket. That's pretty much all I need on a daily basis. But there's room for my phone charger and cord if I need to carry them.


I'm impressed!


----------



## RuedeNesle

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm impressed!


 Thanks LJ!


----------



## Yuki85

Hey everyone. 

I am new to Dooney. I watched so many videos on the Florentine Satchel and I really really like the one in the natural or chestnut. I love the medium size, I think it is like a speedy 35 and I love big bags. May I ask if the Florentine satchel is still made in China? Or USA? My problem is: i am from Europe (Austria) and if I order it from wether dooney’s Official website or Macy’s I have to pay alot, in total: the bag would cost 550 Euros. That I don’t mind, but It would be too much work (ordering, returning)just for a bag that is made in China. If it is made in US I would love to order it because you don’t see it in Europe, not like LV or MK, they are everywhere...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Yuki85 said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I am new to Dooney. I watched so many videos on the Florentine Satchel and I really really like the one in the natural or chestnut. I love the medium size, I think it is like a speedy 35 and I love big bags. May I ask if the Florentine satchel is still made in China? Or USA? My problem is: i am from Europe (Austria) and if I order it from wether dooney’s Official website or Macy’s I have to pay alot, in total: the bag would cost 550 Euros. That I don’t mind, but It would be too much work (ordering, returning)just for a bag that is made in China. If it is made in US I would love to order it because you don’t see it in Europe, not like LV or MK, they are everywhere...


Most of the Florentine line is made in China.  There were some of the small size satchels that were MADE IN USA.  I don't know if they ever made the medium size in the USA.  

The challenge is for a particular style to order and be sure you get the one manufactured where you want.  It's hard to tell from the web site since the pictures don't always match the details if the item # of the bags are the same.

There were some minor style differences.... the made in China satchels had a seam across the base of the bag and the belting went all the way around,  front to back.   The Made in USA bags had a rectangular panel sewn across the base and the belting stopped at the base on the front and then resumed on the back,  but did not continue across the base.
Also  as I recall,  the interior collar on the made in USA versions was red leather.   On the Made in China versions the interior collar was green suede.

The Alto line,  which is not Florentine leather,  but a beautiful more structured fine grain matte leather,  is made in Italy.  

Are there any Dooney and Bourke stores or department stores that sell Dooney in Europe?​


----------



## Yuki85

lavenderjunkie said:


> Most of the Florentine line is made in China.  There were some of the small size satchels that were MADE IN USA.  I don't know if they ever made the medium size in the USA.
> 
> The challenge is for a particular style to order and be sure you get the one manufactured where you want.  It's hard to tell from the web site since the pictures don't always match the details if the item # of the bags are the same.
> 
> There were some minor style differences.... the made in China satchels had a seam across the base of the bag and the belting went all the way around,  front to back.   The Made in USA bags had a rectangular panel sewn across the base and the belting stopped at the base on the front and then resumed on the back,  but did not continue across the base.
> Also  as I recall,  the interior collar on the made in USA versions was red leather.   On the Made in China versions the interior collar was green suede.
> 
> The Alto line,  which is not Florentine leather,  but a beautiful more structured fine grain matte leather,  is made in Italy.
> 
> Are there any Dooney and Bourke stores or department stores that sell Dooney in Europe?​



Thank you very much for your reply. It is very helpful. No, unfortunately there is no Dooney in Europe and that’s also why I wanna a bag that nobody has. But on the other hand I cannot go to store to try it or to select... do you think that i can request Macy or Dooney to send me a Made in US version?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Yuki85 said:


> Thank you very much for your reply. It is very helpful. No, unfortunately there is no Dooney in Europe and that’s also why I wanna a bag that nobody has. But on the other hand I cannot go to store to try it or to select... do you think that i can request Macy or Dooney to send me a Made in US version?


You could try,  but I don't know how successful you will be.   My guess would be Macy's wouldn't even know what you are talking about.  As for Dooney HQ  … the customer service leaves a lot to be desired.  I'm not really confident you would get what you asked for,  even if they agreed.  I know it's sad.  They are stunning handbags.   

Another thought.... Dooney has a few (very few) boutique retail stores in the US.  The stores are listed on the web site.  The service in the retail boutiques is generally very good.... just don't call on a Saturday, Sunday, holiday,  or at the end of the day.  I think the retail Dooney boutiques (not the outlets) would give you the best chance.   They may not have any Made in USA handbags in stock.   But,  they would know,   Not sure if they can ship outside the US from the stores.   But it might be worth a try.
Good luck.


----------



## Yuki85

lavenderjunkie said:


> You could try,  but I don't know how successful you will be.   My guess would be Macy's wouldn't even know what you are talking about.  As for Dooney HQ  … the customer service leaves a lot to be desired.  I'm not really confident you would get what you asked for,  even if they agreed.  I know it's sad.  They are stunning handbags.
> 
> Another thought.... Dooney has a few (very few) boutique retail stores in the US.  The stores are listed on the web site.  The service in the retail boutiques is generally very good.... just don't call on a Saturday, Sunday, holiday,  or at the end of the day.  I think the retail Dooney boutiques (not the outlets) would give you the best chance.   They may not have any Made in USA handbags in stock.   But,  they would know,   Not sure if they can ship outside the US from the stores.   But it might be worth a try.
> Good luck.



Hello, I just had a live chat with one of the dooney’s Agent and was told that the Florentine satchels are specially made in US and they did have factories in China, but not anymore. Do you think I can trust them? I do really trust what your guys are saying but not a company. What do you think?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Yuki85 said:


> Hello, I just had a live chat with one of the dooney’s Agent and was told that the Florentine satchels are specially made in US and they did have factories in China, but not anymore. Do you think I can trust them? I do really trust what your guys are saying but not a company. What do you think?


I don't know,  but the design on the Made in USA Florentine Small Satchel had some minor differences from the made in China version.   Most notably, on the USA version the bottom was a rectangular section.  On the China version,  the bottom had a center seam and no rectangular piece of leather forming a base.  
Other differences that I remember.... the belting on the USA version stops at the bottom of the front and restarts at the back bottom.  The China version the belting goes around the bottom.
Also,  I think the underside of the tassels and the interior leather collar around the zipper were leather on the USA version and green suede on the China versions.
I preferred the USA version... because it was Made in USA and for the styling differences.  
Maybe you can spot some of these differences on the web site pics,  but sometimes the pictures they use are old stock photos,  so it's not a  fool proof method.


----------



## Yuki85

lavenderjunkie said:


> I don't know,  but the design on the Made in USA Florentine Small Satchel had some minor differences from the made in China version.   Most notably, on the USA version the bottom was a rectangular section.  On the China version,  the bottom had a center seam and no rectangular piece of leather forming a base.
> Other differences that I remember.... the belting on the USA version stops at the bottom of the front and restarts at the back bottom.  The China version the belting goes around the bottom.
> Also,  I think the underside of the tassels and the interior leather collar around the zipper were leather on the USA version and green suede on the China versions.
> I preferred the USA version... because it was Made in USA and for the styling differences.
> Maybe you can spot some of these differences on the web site pics,  but sometimes the pictures they use are old stock photos,  so it's not a  fool proof method.


I had another chat last night and they confirmed that medium satchels are currently made in China ‍♀️ Only small (or mini I don’t remember) are made in US and i got even the different style code. I was able to see the made in US version on dooneys website. And they took my email in case they get a medium satchel Made in US they will inform me. But so far they all are made in China with the green lining which I don’t really like. 

But thanks for your detailed description. Very helpful.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Yuki85 said:


> I had another chat last night and they confirmed that medium satchels are currently made in China ‍♀️ Only small (or mini I don’t remember) are made in US and i got even the different style code. I was able to see the made in US version on dooneys website. And they took my email in case they get a medium satchel Made in US they will inform me. But so far they all are made in China with the green lining which I don’t really like.
> 
> But thanks for your detailed description. Very helpful.



It's always important to ask the follow-up questions and get the details.... it's good to know the small or mini is made in USA .  Please share the style code. 

 Last year I ordered 2 different small Flo satchels,  a few weeks apart.   I didn't focus on the pictures or style codes,  but when they arrived it was clear one was USA and one was China.  I'm not sure that info could have been figured out from the pictures on the web site.
But I admit,  I was focused on getting the color I wanted,  on sale, and probably didn't pay enough attention to the details, since I'm very familiar with the small Flo satchel.  I ended up returning both.... the Bordeaux color was too brown,  and I didn't like the look of the leather.  Neither of the 2 bags thrilled me.

I hope Dooney moves the production of all the Flo handbags out of China... to the US.


----------



## Yuki85

The satchels with red lining has a style number: 8L98B. The green lining is: 8L980. I tried it on their website under search and it worked. I just don’t like the green lining.

I also wish that dooney moves the production out of China and to the US. Since I am from Europe I don’t wanna go back and forth with my shipment. It would be not easy and annoying for me.


----------



## Lilybarb

Found these little bag hooks that I had put away & forgotten about. Wish they were in gold, but I s'pose that's being too picky.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Found these little bag hooks that I had put away & forgotten about. Wish they were in gold, but I s'pose that's being too picky.


Those are pretty in silver! It's fun finding forgotten accessories!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Those are pretty in silver! It's fun finding forgotten accessories!


Thank you Rue. Yes finding something you got & for-got is like getting it new all over again!


----------



## Lilybarb

Ladies, I need to pull from your wealth of knowledge. I'll leave out a number of details to make this short as possible.
I have kept a climate controlled storage unit for years containing my off season clothes, bedding items, misc. household items not currently in use, & just general stuff. I had been considering storing my off season handbags there but hadn't gotten around to it - thankfully!
The unit I had I had kept for 5 years, & usually visited about once a month. Two weeks ago when I opened the door to the building the strongest odor I have ever smelled in my life hit me full in the face. Mothballs! Not like just a few, or even one box. It smelled like someone was literally storing mothballs or covering up the smell of something else. I had to go home & saline wash my sinuses out several times as they were on fire! After needless haggling with the property manager & his district manager, they agreed to move my items at their cost to another storage company. But the damage was done.
Now the cleanup. I pulled 6 handmade quilts my mother made to the cleaners, who washed each quilt 3 times to eliminate the odor. $$$. 
Here's where I need some help please. What could I possibly put in my new unit to absorb the fumes enough so that I can stand to take items a few at a time home & wash? The only thing I have come up with is to set buckets of charcoal inside the unit. The odor is much too strong for any small normal solution.
All suggestions welcome!


----------

